# Pakistan Military Multimedia



## blain2

Use this to post Army related Youtube and other videos:

Let me start off with this one. The beginning shows Al-Zarrar MKII, AK (around 0:14) firing and auto-loader of AZ in action. The rest is old SSG footage.

Reactions: Like Like:
32 | Love Love:
5


----------



## Machoman

awsome video dude ! thanks


----------



## moha199

It's a nice video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

I think you might appreciate my first attempt as well this video is based on our fight against the taliban and Al qaida fanatics and other anti pakistan terrorists.

some pro talibans and TTP sympathisers laughed at the title of the movie but I think now the Pakistan Army and the Pakistani Patriots are having the last laughs. I hope you will enjoy please let me know. 
the music is tencho/ electric which goes with the theme.

enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
16 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Stealth

mine

Reactions: Like Like:
13 | Love Love:
1


----------



## manzar

Irfan Baloch said:


> Py-MZWcNgXY[/media] - End of Swati Taliban



hahaha lol!great video man really loved it..!pakistan zindabad


----------



## Shehla

*nice video*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asq

Pak Army, defenders of truth defenders of Islam.
They are lions of Allah and believe in Eman.
Their appearance frightens those who are beiman.
They are true patriots of great nation Like Pakistan.

Great Videos.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Sunny4pak

Thnx for the post mian asad
Pak Fauj Zindabad


----------



## Shehla

*nice collections*


----------



## SSG VIPER

:VIVA PAKISTAN ARMY:


----------



## M.ANAS

I appriciate my army inshallah i will join pak army to defend my home land inshallah my army dont think that you are alone I am with you .

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## M.ANAS

we are the best pakistan zindabad.keep defending our nation


----------



## ghazi52

M.ANAS said:


> I appriciate my army inshallah i will join pak army to defend my home land inshallah my army dont think that you are alone I am with you .


Insha Allah.
Allah bless you.


----------



## skybolt

Awesome Stuff


----------



## eagle20054

Very good effort .Long live Pakistan ...


----------



## SekrutYakhni

Pakistan Zindabad!!!!


----------



## ghazi52

Amazing.
Please keep on posting, and be in touch.


----------



## SSG VIPER

SELF DELETE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Taimi bhai can you rename the thread to " Pakistan's Military multimedia that we can post from all 3 forces "


----------



## masijames




----------



## masijames



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MAB

^^^^ The first video you posted is not the Indian media it only has there logos on them. I dont know why you would even bother to post it and the third video has been seen like a million times and the aircraft you call the Mig-29 is the Su-30.


----------



## masijames

i guess you didnt realize that there is little bit of difference in the third video from 17second to 35 second ......the first video i do know its by GEO tv but some one is being sarcastic on youtube also he edited the video so indian people will watch his video so he or she can get more views


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Thanks for posting these vdos.!


----------



## BlackenTheSky

masijames said:


> WtY70b7khYE[/media] - Pakistani Airforce Defence System Jf17 Thunders Indian Media



Which country channel is this.he is talking in urdu and above is star news?


----------



## nightrider_saulat

dez said:


> Which country channel is this.he is talking in urdu and above is star news?



star news telecasted geo news' report
on that day


----------



## Sayyaf

Pakistan air force song "Asmaan"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaawaan Khan

Salaam All 

I found this video on youtube and like it hope you will enjoy it to.

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## masijames

JF-17 Vs. Tejas (LCA)_ÔÚÏßÊÓÆµ¹Û¿´_ÍÁ¶¹ÍøÊÓÆµ


----------



## air marshal




----------



## Xeric

Dogs have time and again proven to be one of the major assets for the armed forces, the police, customs and other associated organizations while in the performance of their duties. The canine instinct proves invaluable in many cases.
ADBTC&S Rawalpindi is not only providing technical knowledge about military working dogs to officers, organizations & personnel from Defence Service Guards, Rangers, Customs and Police but officers and soldiers of allied countries are also attending different courses offered at this school. Moreover, this institution is responsible for breeding, training and supply of trained dogs to dependent units. The home of the most loyal creatures is at service of the nation.


An ISPR Presentation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SparklingCrescent

Why do we have a Boeing 707 for the air force?


----------



## razgriz19

SwatiTheBrave1 said:


> Why do we have a Boeing 707 for the air force?



we had it before as a presidential or PM transpotation aircraft, but now PAF just use it for heavy transport.....but i think they r retired now!


----------



## DANGER-ZONE




----------



## nightrider_saulat

razgriz19 said:


> we had it before as a presidential or PM transpotation aircraft, but now PAF just use it for heavy transport.....but i think they r retired now!



can't we just use them for AEWACS purposes


----------



## razgriz19

nightrider_saulat said:


> can't we just use them for AEWACS purposes



they r too old, making it as an awacs would be very dangerous, and risky! they r good for transportation purpose as we dont even have a single heavy lifter!


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

*FANTASY*.
<warning: Indians avoid seeing this,because it can cause a hart attack>


----------



## civilarmy



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

blain2 said:


> The one in the picture is from the Naval Special Forces (an ex. that was held a couple of years ago) but yes beards are allowed since the time of Zia. Prior to the 80s, one needed special permission to have a beard otherwise it was not allowed. Its a sign of changing times, the society has become more religious and the armed forces are no exception thus the allowance for Hijab (head cover for women) and beard for men.



Permission is still required, though it is mostly granted unless one is trying to save some 'time and money' - shaving at 5 in winter mornings with cold water is actually terrible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19




----------



## Jigs

xeric said:


> Permission is still required, though it is mostly granted unless one is trying to save some 'time and money' - shaving at 5 in winter mornings with cold water is actually terrible



Not as terrible as your CO chewing you out and making you go deaf


----------



## razgriz19




----------



## masijames




----------



## MZUBAIR

MALE and FEMALE both cadits


----------



## Rafi




----------



## Rafi




----------



## Rafi




----------



## Rafi




----------



## Rafi




----------



## Rafi




----------



## Rafi

---------- Post added at 04:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 04:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:28 AM ----------


----------



## Rafi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

---------- Post added at 04:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 AM ----------


----------



## Rafi

---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 10:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 PM ----------


----------



## PakSher

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rafi




----------



## Rafi




----------



## Rafi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fieldmarshal

Very nice pic of the thunder


----------



## mjnaushad

*Duck or it will hit your head.  *

YouTube - U Saw It 1st

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

^^^ BTW see other videos of this guy as well.


----------



## mjnaushad

*Who says Pakistani Pilots are NO FUN*

MI 17 Wheeling ROFL


----------



## TaimiKhan

mjnaushad said:


> *Who says Pakistani Pilots are NO FUN*
> 
> MI 17 Wheeling ROFL



Not a Pakistani helicopter.


----------



## TaimiKhan

This one is cool, a PA Cobra gunship being Hot Armed, check videos from this user on youtube, very nice videos of PA helicopters:

YouTube - Hot Arming

Another awesome video of a PA Mi-17 doing different maneuvers. 

YouTube - Bumpy Clutching


----------



## CONNAN

is that a new guy in the MI 17 or is for pure fun sake


----------



## TaimiKhan

connanxlrc1000 said:


> is that a new guy in the MI 17 or is for pure fun sake



If you talking about the video above your post, it seems more like a training demonstration as you can see a pitched tent with men sitting under its shade and looking at the flying of the Mi-17. 

Such things are done by experienced pilots and not newbies.


----------



## [TR]AHMET

nice videos


----------



## Rafi

---------- Post added at 06:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:19 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:20 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 AM ----------







---------- Post added at 06:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

---------- Post added at 06:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:24 AM ----------


----------



## Horizon303

TaimiKhan said:


> If you talking about the video above your post, it seems more like a training demonstration as you can see a pitched tent with men sitting under its shade and looking at the flying of the Mi-17.
> 
> Such things are done by experienced pilots and not newbies.



Sir, you are right its appears to be training demonstration, But pilot is appears to be a foreigner, may from Ukrain.


----------



## TaimiKhan

Horizon303 said:


> Sir, you are right its appears to be training demonstration, But pilot is appears to be a foreigner, may from Ukrain.



Why a Ukrainian ?? Why not a PA Aviation pilot ?? 

What has a Ukrainian or any other pilot has to do with a PA Aviation flagged aerial platform ?? Do you think PA pilots can just take off and land and nothing else ??

If that is so, then you don't know anything about PA Aviation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

We got a nice thread going here.


----------



## pkpatriotic

*Artillery Fire Power Demonstration by Pakistan Army at Nowshera Ranges arranged for PMA Cadets.*


----------



## PakSher

PAF JF-17 and K-8 Aircraft to Take Part in China Air Show


----------



## black_magic pk

nice slides, photos, pak army, nice song


----------



## Pak_Sher

Pakistan Armed Forces Video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak_Sher

Very Nice Pakistan army new song:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

Pak_Sher said:


> Very Nice Pakistan army new song:
> 
> YouTube - Pakistan army new song by ISRP


This song is by Samaa TV not ISPR.


----------



## SQ8

You guys should look forward to another ISPR production called "waar"..
Its a full length feature film on the Fata conflict..
Looks neat..and some of the sequences are nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SparklingCrescent

I am not sure if this was shared. Our F-16's are seen flying from 2:08 to 3:53 during the Red Flag exercise.


----------



## gcobrai

Maasallah! keep going


----------



## VelocuR




----------



## Jihad

It amazes me that the Indian thread has 184 pages with information and media about the IA on a Pakistani Defence Forum. (Not saying that it's wrong).
While this thread about the PA has only 13.

Are there other threads and is this simply a dead one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SparklingCrescent



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SparklingCrescent



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*Larger Pictures: *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jihad

Thank you for these high quality pictures!


----------



## Areesh

Thanks for the high quality pics Sparkling Crescent.


----------



## SparklingCrescent

Jihad said:


> Thank you for these high quality pictures!





Areesh said:


> Thanks for the high quality pics Sparkling Crescent.



My pleasure...


*Frontier Corps:*







*Regular Infantry*


























*SSG Comando:*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

How r my pics?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SparklingCrescent

very good pics Pakistani Nationalist. ^^^ Are They taken by you?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Eagles nest-charat SSG jungle survival

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soul hacker

Chinese Female Soldier Giving Water to Pakistani Soldie


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*Must Watch*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi




----------



## soul hacker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

soul hacker said:


>


 
This is a beautiful picture.


----------



## truthseeker2010

Love the SSG... God bless you brothers


----------



## truthseeker2010

EAGLES NEST, Chapri, CHERAT


----------



## soul hacker




----------



## soul hacker



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soul hacker

These are SSG Commandos, during survival mission they have to face tough conditions and situations and if they are caught by the Instructors during the Mission, they are punished Like this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soul hacker

Brigadier Shahida Badshah, remained the first woman from Frontier in 
its history, who has been elevated to the coveted position of the 
major general and second in the country who gained such a position 
in the Army. 

Shahida Badshah, belongs to village Ziarat Kaka Sahib, a hamlet, 
which is being considered as a town of PhDs, doctors and literati. 

She joined the Pakistan Army's medical corps as a captain after 
doing her MBBS from the Khyber Medical College Peshawar in 1977. 

During her stint, she served at the CMH Rawalpindi, MH Rawalpindi, 
CMH Kharian and elsewhere in the country in different positions. 

Her father, late Rizwan Gul Badshah, who had served Pakistan Army, 
was also elevated to the position of Major General. 

Her brother, Muhammad Ali Badshah, has also served the Army as 
Major, while her other brother, Tariq Badshah, has been member 
Information Technology for the last five years.


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Strigon

Not sure if these have been posted already. If not, enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR




----------



## soul hacker



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Texiery

I have seen this video..It's really awesome........


----------



## Doctor09



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raftar




----------



## CallsignAlzaeem



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## epinephrine

this is a video of paf firepower.actually there were 2 vids posted on youtube but were without any audio n had some extra "faces".i edited the vid.put up the some music n gathered the real action

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## epinephrine

this is another video abt PAF .i have changed the music the site blocked the audio of my previous video with the same title

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fjavaid

loveicon said:


>


 
Thats really a nice pic....New JFT Snaps have now become very hard to find .... every where only the old or Photoshop ed snaps are placed ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Parwaz hai dono ki Eik fizza mein...
Moomin ka nishan aur hai....Munafiq ka nishan aur...

Rashid ki shahadat per hai Iqbal ka yeh Qol..
Karghaz ka jahan aur hai...Shaheed ka Jehan aur.....


----------



## Sugarcane

Saira Batool (Girl from Balochistan of Hazara community)

PAKISTAN's First female pilots into the country's air force, breaking into the all-male front-line bastion of its armed forces.

Saba Khan, Nadia Gul, Mariam Khalil and Saira Batool were among 36 cadets.
Only Balochistan got the honor that 2 out of 4 females that were selected for jet-engine flying belongs to Balochistan. Saira Batool and Saba Khan. Both belongs to first batch of PAF female pilots.
Real Balouchs are Pakistani Patriots.


----------



## Sugarcane

F-16B pulls up to receive fuel from a Boeing KC-135 Stratotanker


----------



## Mohsin A

Hi Guys,

This is my first post as i wanted to share my first ever youtube video with you. Please watch with sound and full bass for maximum effect. Enjoy


----------



## SpArK

Pakistan - Air Force Airbus A310-304 @ London - Heathrow , May 13, 2012








Pakistan - Air Force Ilyushin Il-78MP @ Istanbul - Ataturk (Yesilkoy) , May 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

A really awesome tribute to the martyrs of Pakistan army.


----------



## Muhammad Hassan Aijaz

Nice Videos..............


----------



## mjnaushad

SparklingCrescent said:


> *Must Watch*



LOL @ 3:25

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MudassarSultan1

Yeh this video is realy awesome and I love my pakistan.

Nice Picture

wow Awesome I like this video


----------



## Rocky rock




----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal587

Why is that we dont been able to see such a good multimedia of PA or specially PAF, while other countrys airforce have too good multimedia uploaded on youtube.


I search alot about PAF that i may find good multimedia of airforce except the only 1 or 2 are latest which are already 1 year old.

Why is that ? we have gud airforce but no promotional videos either even by our pilots ?


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Icarus

salman108 said:


> Captan saab .... Tun !
> 
> That bottle is beer most probably.




It's mountain dew, dumbass......



arushbhai said:


> What are you talking about? Why cant anyone accuse or criticize the military? Are they angels sent from heaven? I know two guys in pak army that are captains and if you see them, youll probably wish that they die. The only reason why pakistani officers dont openly brag about being in the army is because they know theyll get shot lol




Seems like you have pathetic friends, just because you keep poor company doesn't mean the other 600,000 people should also confirm to your and your friend's moral failings.



salman108 said:


> Dear, I appreciate your patriotism.
> Please don't tell me about Army. Most probably I know more than you possible would.
> 
> Point in case: Look at the bottle. If you think it is 7up, please let me know.
> If it is beer, then please correct your post.



You should consider correcting your post, I think you are craving Alcohol that's why even a soft drinks reminds you of spirits.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Farah Sohail

Xeric said:


> Kashif, Faraz and that Major Saab from Alpha, Bravo, Charlie.
> 
> Kashif and Major were actually Officers, Faraz, i think was a civilian in real life.



Gulsher was also an actual officer in the army.. 

His recent pic has been posted in this thread also, on page 19...

I wonder, why they dont make such serials on Army life anymore? Dramas like Alpha bravo charlie and Sunehray din were such huge hits at their time.. It would work wonders for Army's PR, if they make such serials again..Also, they must be aired on some popular dramas channel like humtv.... 
I know there were dramas like Faseel-e-Jan series, but then there was a different(true) story each time..When u watch same characters for 15-16 epis, u feel connected with them...We still remember Faraz, Kashif, and Gulsher from Alpha bravo charlie..... I wish they make similar serials again.. I am soo sure, it would again boost Army's image in public.. which is so much needed n these days...bcoz our news channels make every effort to hurt the image of army in public eyes unnecessarily...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

arushbhai said:


> lol so you are that kind who blindly glorifies military no matter what. ive seen your kind before



Indeed I am, and you must be the armchair intellectual who criticizes everyone other than himself, only you do so without any concrete evidence or reason and your best study of the military's dynamics are based on two people. I've seen your kind before and you guys are all the same..........pitiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SQ8

If anybody does wish to critique the military, then they must do it with logic and in a civilized manner.
Nobody is a holy cow or should be one.. but then pointless bashing is also idiotic..be it the military or civilian.
Moreover, they should do it in a relevant thread instead of starting on every other tom dick and harry thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

Lt.Yasir Has Embraced Shahadat In Recent Operation Against Terrorist At PAF Base And PNS Mehran Plz Offer Surah Fateh For Him .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Rafy all of these pictures exist on the board already.


----------



## A.Rafay

Aeronaut said:


> Rafy all of these pictures exist on the board already.



Then where Am i Suppose to get new ones?? Our army needs cameras for filming them like US soldiers are given cameras for each soldier!


----------



## Amaa'n

Windjammer said:


> Yet another type of special weapon in SSW arsenal. !!
> 
> @ Taimi, Xeric, Icrus, Aeronaut.....guys help. !!




The weapon is non-other than our beloved FN-P90 with EoTech Holographic sight mounted at front with a night vision sight at the rear

.

Though am very confused about the guy whose holding the gun, isn't it the FC Commandos or Rangers because SSW got a different camo pattern , though that patch on the shoulder


----------



## Icarus

balixd said:


> The weapon is non-other than our beloved FN-P90 with EoTech Holographic sight mounted at front with a night vision sight at the rear
> 
> .
> 
> Though am very confused about the guy whose holding the gun, isn't it the FC Commandos or Rangers because SSW got a different camo pattern , though that patch on the shoulder



The guy's a marine.....notice the blue streak in his uniform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

Icarus said:


> The guy's a marine.....notice the blue streak in his uniform.



Sir, this uniform is being worn by the PAF guys also, SSW guys roam around in this uniform. 

This guy is definitely a SSW, marines don't use such weapons. 

FN-P90 is only used by the SSW, no one else uses this firearm.

PN Marine's uniform:

http://pakistan.onepakistan.com/pho...ics:-28th-February/120228-44.jpg?m=1330468887

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Sherdil-OST by Ali Noor & Waqar Ali - YouTube

Sherdil by Noori

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Windjammer said:


>



Mr Lodhi. Martyred.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tehmasib

i sure when u see this pic....you must smile....hay na laly

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## genmirajborgza786

_A priceless photo from the annals of history on the role of women in Pakistan as well as the army_


The Pakistan Women's National Guard in the late 1940s

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_AdwQ4z13x...omen%27s+National+Guard+in+the+late+1940s.jpg 


link : The Quaid on the Role of Women in Society |Quaid-e-Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

TaimiKhan said:


> So, we have nearly close to 55 Baloch Regt Battalions, that's one big number.



^^ Like i always say, you are a huge security breach around here

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## blain2

TaimiKhan said:


> So, we have nearly close to 55 Baloch Regt Battalions, that's one big number.



Raised that is. Not all are on active orbat.


----------



## Xeric

THE LONESOME SOLDIER

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=194197380609824

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Last Hope said:


> Where did you get this image from? It's taken by my friend.



Oh, it happens to the best of us.


----------



## Mujahid



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Jango

Haha, somebody taught that guy the word bloody very well!!!

What is he called in PAF academy? Same as the PMA terms?


----------



## A.Rafay

Pakistan Navy Zulfiqar-class frigate PNS Shamsheer docks at Port Sudan, in Sudan's Red Sea State, November 29, 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Formation of 01 FT-05 and 02 K-BP aircrafts present a fly past during the re-equipment ceremony held at Fighter Conversion Unit in PAF Base Mianwali on Thursday, January 05, 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

Army recruits march-past on occasion of their passing out parade ceremony held in Hyderabad Cantt on Friday, January 06, 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Corps Commander, Lt.Gen.Muhammad Ijaz Chaudhary inspects troops undergoing combat training at Kotri field ranges

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tehmasib

andslide in AJK &#8211; 3 Soldiers Martyred, Eight Still Missing

Landslides triggered by heavy snow claimed the lives of three soldiers and left 18 others missing on Friday in Pakistan-administered Kashmir, the military said.The incident took place in the Kel area on the line of control with India, and the Pakistan Army said a rescue operation was under way.The missing were eight soldiers and 10 civili...ans.&#8221;Three soldiers embraced shahadat (martyrdom). Eight soldiers and 10

civilians are also missing,&#8221; the military said in a statement, adding that the landslides were a mixture of mud and snow.A first landslide hit early Friday, killing the three soldiers, said Raja Saqib Majeed, deputy commissioner of Neelam district, of which Kel is part.



Later in the morning the 10 civilians and eight soldiers made it to the site to search for, he told AFP.&#8221;Another landslide hit this rescue party and they were buried under it,&#8221; he added.In April, 140 soldiers were buried when a huge wall of snow crashed into the remote Siachen Glacier base high in the mountains in disputed Kashmir. They have all been declared dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tehmasib

Captain Tasleem Haider (Shaheed)
He was a borne star, a very talented and intelligent student, an enthusiastic player of hockey, cricket, football and a shining student who had made records in studying at EME college Rawalpindi, was chief of army staff gold medalist, and BSUO in the college. He was honoured in the college and his name is still shining in the honour board of his college, he was an......army Captain with engineering degree in the field of mechatronics .He was captain of hockey, cricket and football teams of the college. He was a very royal human being above all who had to leave this world at the peak of his life. He died at an accident on September 04/ 2005.He remains in our hearts forever. Allah blesses his soul ameen.See More

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tehmasib

Proud Son Of Havaldar Lalak Jan Shaheed (Nishan-e-Haider) right in the middle.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tehmasib

Capt Fasih Babar with his father Brig (R) Babar amin and only little brother Fahad Babar !!
On 21st June 2012,at 0400 hrs,Capt. Fasih serving as G-3 received orders from Brigade Commander to lead a Quick Reaction Force that was to act as reinforcement in case the infantry unit required any help during the Search and Cordon Operation being executed at Laddah,South Wazirstan Agency. At 1000 hrs Capt.... Fasih spotted some movement near a compound occupied by terrorists ex Tahrik-e-Taliban Pakistan.He took 4 RPGs and fired them accurately one by one on the compound killing number of the hidden terrorists.He was appreciated by the Commander for his outstanding precision and accuracy of engaging the target. During this activity,he came to know of a section that was under immense fire from all sides and was badly cornered by the terrorists around 80 in number. He volunteered himself,as he always did in the past, to lead the Quick Reaction Force and went with just 4 soldiers to rescue the trapped party.They were constantly being engaged by enemy fire.Capt. Fasih,using the presence of mind and wits successfully rescued the soldiers and brought them to a safer place. He was told by one of them that their LMGs and ammunition was left there. Knowing the importance of the trapped ammunition which could have been used by the terrorists,Capt. Fasih went again despite being told by the Commander to give someone else the chance. He rescued the guns and ammunition under heavy fire from the terrorists stronghold. Pinned down around 25 of them and was bravely exchanging fire when a bullet hit his right shoulder. When enquired by the Commander about his condition,he said that he was perfectly fine.Continued engaging the terrorists and very boldly fought them.He was busy in dropping effective fire on them when another bullet hit him,this time his lower abdomen leading to profused bleeding resulting in the shahadat of this brave Son of Soil.

The shahadat of Capt. Fasih Babar is a great loss to Pakistan Army and to the motherland.At just 29,Capt. Fasih did what people can't do in a hundred years.He joined the elite group of people who never DIE!The nation SALUTES you Sir and you are definitely the PRIDE OF PAKISTAN!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GOVERNER

Abingdonboy said:


> This doesn't look like a Cobra and it certainly isn't Pakistani.


It's a South African Denel Rooivalk.


----------



## RescueRanger

Amazing pictures.


----------



## Imran Khan

loveicon said:


> Can anybody confirm this?



remove it chinese army exercises last year abut news its very old i think 2 years before Caribbean patrol pak win .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VelocuR

loveicon said:


> Can anybody confirm this?




Fake picture. It is South Korea Exercise Winter Training






Low quality newspaper.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

RaptorRX707 said:


> Fake picture. It is South Korea Exercise Winter Training
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low quality newspaper.....



Go to Army Burnhall college and look there. Something similar happens there daily!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Last Hope said:


> Go to Army Burnhall college and look there. Something similar happens there daily!



What do you mean Army Burnhall college, you have numerous of make up stories or lies. Can you proof it??

The Jang newspaper published fake picture with headlines, it shouldn't be to trick us false spam. Plenty of snow available in Muree or Northern Kashmir, contact Pakistan Army to do winter training exercise (public) and take picture please.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Last Hope

RaptorRX707 said:


> What do you mean Army Burnhall college, you have numerous of make up stories or lies. Can you proof it??


Do you know what is Army Burnhall? It's a Cadet College one of the toughest in Pakistan, which is situated in Abottabad. They produce the finest Cadets who rise to become fine officers.

Due to it's location, the place is pretty cold and cadets have to get up every morning at 5 during winters, climb a small mountain and back in track suits. The winters see snowfalls and they exercise in the 2-3 feet thick snow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

A soldier&#8217;s Eid: Away from family and in the face of death

*Pak Fauj Tujhe salaam*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Last Hope

RescueRanger said:


> A soldier&#8217;s Eid: Away from family and in the face of death
> 
> *Pak Fauj Tujhe salaam*



I remember this picture being posted after someone claimed that Army offers well-cooked and good quality food in enough quantity for Officers and Soldiers in their postings in N.Waziristan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VelocuR

Last Hope said:


> Do you know what is Army Burnhall? It's a Cadet College one of the toughest in Pakistan, which is situated in Abottabad. They produce the finest Cadets who rise to become fine officers.
> 
> Due to it's location, the place is pretty cold and cadets have to get up every morning at 5 during winters, climb a small mountain and back in track suits. The winters see snowfalls and they exercise in the 2-3 feet thick snow.



then take pictures please, we would be gladly to see it. Winter training pictures, not BS words. I think, you are great expert with words.


----------



## Last Hope

RaptorRX707 said:


> then take pictures please, we would be gladly to see it. Winter training pictures, not BS words. I think, you are great expert with words.


What proof do you need? Getting up and running few KMs is a part of training for BHC, even in harsh winters wearing shorts. You can google for pictures and you may find it, Ask anyone who has been to BHC or Cadet College in Jhelum. 








Aeronaut said:


> Awesome gear.


The person in Middle has LY0001 Red D0t sight installed. All G-3s and MP-5s will now have LY001s which are of Chinese origin.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RescueRanger

@Lasthope, thanks for the bit of info... Great news indeed.


----------



## Jango

Last Hope said:


> What proof do you need? Getting up and running few KMs is a part of training for BHC, even in harsh winters wearing shorts. You can google for pictures and you may find it, Ask anyone who has been to BHC or Cadet College in Jhelum.



The routine for MCJ after last prep:

1-Run to the store, get your blankets or 'razayi'.

2- In the morning, you wake up, go up a hill to give back the blankets.

3- Get ready in your PT suit and do some exercises and jogs.

4- Eat breakfast.

5- Get ready for classes and go there. This may seem pretty straightforward, but is in reality a very difficult task for newcomers. Going the long distance from your dorm to classes in winter, after some exercises can be a task in the first week!


----------



## Last Hope

nuclearpak said:


> The routine for MCJ after last prep:
> 
> 1-Run to the store, get your blankets or 'razayi'.
> 
> 2- In the morning, you wake up, go up a hill to give back the blankets.
> 
> 3- Get ready in your PT suit and do some exercises and jogs.
> 
> 4- Eat breakfast.
> 
> 5- Get ready for classes and go there. This may seem pretty straightforward, but is in reality a very difficult task for newcomers. Going the long distance from your dorm to classes in winter, after some exercises can be a task in the first week!



After task 2 comes taking a bath which is cruel-some too because of no geysers available and my friend's course-mate in university graduated from BHC says that we tried to drink no or little water after evening so that we don't have to go to the toilet before dawn and we used to think whether to take a shower or not.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Last Hope said:


>



AHHH The great Days of Kakul
 @Last Hope
Ru an Army officer too??
If yes then inservice or retrd.?


----------



## farhan_9909

@Last Hope
Not sure about any other college.bt nothing as such happens in Burn hall...i am 80% nothing as such happens in Abbottabad public school as well.

all this happens in cadet college batrasi(mansehra).


----------



## Last Hope

farhan_9909 said:


> @Last Hope
> Not sure about any other college.bt nothing as such happens in Burn hall...i am 80% nothing as such happens in Abbottabad public school as well.
> 
> all this happens in cadet college batrasi(mansehra).


It does happen in Burn Hall. Army Burn Hall is considered to be the harshest Cadet College in Pakistan. Try to fine more about their routine protocols from others.


----------



## farhan_9909

Last Hope said:


> It does happen in Burn Hall. Army Burn Hall is considered to be the harshest Cadet College in Pakistan. Try to fine more about their routine protocols from others.



brother i Am giving you first hand info.
The distance between my home and army burn hall is less than 200m


----------



## VelocuR

Umair Nawaz said:


> AHHH The great Days of Kakul
> 
> @Last Hope
> Ru an Army officer too??
> If yes then inservice or retrd.?



still waiting for Winter Exercise pictures (must proof --*without shirt*, not shorts)... however, we must applaud his hard workings.


----------



## shanipisces2002

@Last Hope
Well i studied in Army Burn Hall College was in boarding school well the life is strict there but u cant say ur trained there as cadet for military training u need to go to PMA kakul which is not that far from Army Burn Hall. hope this clarifies the misunderstanding though the RAGRA is pure military style


----------



## krash

The winter training for the PA personnel is done in the Army High Altitude Training School (AHATS), Rattu.


----------



## Last Hope

RaptorRX707 said:


> still waiting for Winter Exercise pictures (must proof --*without shirt*, not shorts)... however, we must applaud his hard workings.


I didn't specify on the fact that the exercises were 'Without Shirts'. I was talking about the wearing thin clothes and running up and down hill every morning in winters. I'm responsible for what I say, not for what others mis-interpret.


shanipisces2002 said:


> @Last Hope
> Well i studied in Army Burn Hall College was in boarding school well the life is strict there but u cant say ur trained there as cadet for military training u need to go to PMA kakul which is not that far from Army Burn Hall. hope this clarifies the misunderstanding though the RAGRA is pure military style


Exactly what I'm talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Armstrong said:


> I'm feeling a cramp in my leg just by looking at it !



I'm feeling it some place else.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

Armstrong said:


> I'm feeling a cramp in my leg just by looking at it !



Hahahaha
Sir in leg or...............


----------



## Slides

The picture of men lying in snow is not Pakistani, but South Korean.


----------



## Don Jaguar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slides

The above is South Korean soldiers


----------



## arushbhai

A.Rafay said:


>



Dunya ka baykaar tareen banda. No offense but he is not a good soldier. He has absolutely no leadership qualities and on top of that, he was made chief of army staff by the biggest and most corrupt, dishonest, person in the history of this world Musharaf. Tell me one good thing about this guy, one achievement. He has absolutely no control over govt institutions.


----------



## Bossman

arushbhai said:


> Dunya ka baykaar tareen banda. No offense but he is not a good soldier. He has absolutely no leadership qualities and on top of that, he was made chief of army staff by the biggest and most corrupt, dishonest, person in the history of this world Musharaf. Tell me one good thing about this guy, one achievement. He has absolutely no control over govt institutions.



He has been instruemental in protecting the country from a well defined and focused threat from the only super power in the world, its allies and its agents in the country. I don't know what you mean by "no control over government institutions". If you don't understand the geo strategic "great game" being played in our region you should refrain from pointing fingers at others.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## notorious_eagle

Aeronaut said:


> Awesome gear.



They are not SSG, they are regular infantry. Good to see our boys getting armed up with nice gear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arushbhai

Bossman said:


> He has been instruemental in protecting the country from a well defined and focused threat from the only super power in the world, its allies and its agents in the country. I don't know what you mean by "no control over government institutions". If you don't understand the geo strategic "great game" being played in our region you should refrain from pointing fingers at others.


I am not sure which geo strategic great game he is fighting against. He eats dinner with american generals and CIA officials, he often has his breakfast at the US aircraft carrier just outside pakistan.... Which super power is he fighting against? Which country is he protecting?


----------



## v9s

arushbhai said:


> Dunya ka baykaar tareen banda. No offense but he is not a good soldier. He has absolutely no leadership qualities and on top of that, he was made chief of army staff by *the biggest and most corrupt, dishonest, person in the history of this world Musharaf.* Tell me one good thing about this guy, one achievement. He has absolutely no control over govt institutions.



lol.

You say that...while on the other hand, you support the Sharif family. How can anyone take you seriously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

arushbhai said:


> Dunya ka baykaar tareen banda. No offense but he is not a good soldier. He has absolutely no leadership qualities and on top of that, he was made chief of army staff by the biggest and most corrupt, dishonest, person in the history of this world Musharaf. Tell me one good thing about this guy, one achievement. *He has absolutely no control over govt institutions*.



Why should he have control over govt institutions?,.... he is just the head of army.... and he has complete control of it which he shows periodically. one good thing that he did is he has not interfered in civilian matters, and has supported democracy... so that people should know who their leaders and how they are running the government.



arushbhai said:


> Dunya ka baykaar tareen banda. No offense but he is not a good soldier. He has absolutely no leadership qualities and on top of that, he was made chief of army staff by the biggest and most corrupt, dishonest, person in the history of this world Musharaf. Tell me one good thing about this guy, one achievement. *He has absolutely no control over govt institutions*.



Why should he have control over govt institutions?,.... he is just the head of army.... and he has complete control of it which he shows periodically. one good thing that he did is he has not interfered in civilian matters, and has supported democracy... so that people should know who their leaders and how they are running the government.


----------



## arushbhai

v9s said:


> lol.
> 
> You say that...while on the other hand, you support the Sharif family. How can anyone take you seriously



The sharifs have atleast done something for punjab in the last 5 years. Good come back bro. I am totally mad now. Not.


----------



## Kompromat

notorious_eagle said:


> They are not SSG, they are regular infantry. Good to see our boys getting armed up with nice gear.



Its from an SSG Fan page that is why, the SSG watermark is written on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

notorious_eagle said:


> They are not SSG, they are regular infantry. Good to see our boys getting armed up with nice gear.



One person I know has the Type 56 butt scavenged from a dead TTP, boots (US/SSG kind) bought from Peshawar, Camel pack bought as well, RDS also personal, personal secondary weapon also self bought!!!

Alot of officers do that, while the soldier also has got some upgrades such as better tac vests, helmets and general small stuff that makes a soldier very easy in the field.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bossman

arushbhai said:


> I am not sure which geo strategic great game he is fighting against. He eats dinner with american generals and CIA officials, he often has his breakfast at the US aircraft carrier just outside pakistan.... Which super power is he fighting against? Which country is he protecting?



Exactly my point. It is not war but a great game being played with different rules. It is about protecting national interests without getting into a conflict we can never win and this includes give and take and talking. Remember he is dealing with a super power and all it's allies and agents. open hostilities or even false bravado is last thing we need. The threats have to be dealt with dexterity and brains and not by swashbuckling. If you are unable to understand the very complex situation it is because your perception is very limited and superficial and not because Kiyani is doing something wrong.



arushbhai said:


> The sharifs have atleast done something for punjab in the last 5 years. /QUOTE]
> 
> and that is?


----------



## Icarus

RaptorRX707 said:


> still waiting for Winter Exercise pictures (must proof --*without shirt*, not shorts)... however, we must applaud his hard workings.



Are we talking about PMA? If yes then go ahead and shoot, you are talking to a former GC, that too from a mighty(winter) course!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Haseebullah

arushbhai said:


> Dunya ka baykaar tareen banda. No offense but he is not a good soldier. He has absolutely no leadership qualities and on top of that, he was made chief of army staff by the biggest and most corrupt, dishonest, person in the history of this world Musharaf. Tell me one good thing about this guy, *one achievement.* He has absolutely no control over govt institutions.


How about going from the son of a soldier to becoming the COAS,i bet Musharraf promoted him through all those ranks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Last Hope

Haseebullah said:


> How about going from the son of a soldier to becoming the COAS,i bet Musharraf promoted him through all those ranks.


Best keep politics off the thread.


----------



## airomerix

Army to have control over Govt Institutions? And then people complain of Martial Law.



notorious_eagle said:


> They are not SSG, they are regular infantry. Good to see our boys getting armed up with nice gear.



Agreed. SSG's have a patch on their left shoulder. They belong to the regular infantry.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dexter

we will nt stop...we will nt slow down..we will nt surrender...we will win...we will triumph...we will never even quit...

Pakistan Navy ~ A Silent Force To Be Reckon With.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forum4email

When I watching the videos of Pakistan army, why i become emotional, and i wanted to become like a army officer but at the other thing i did not fight with anybody and wanted to remain cool in my life. The different emotions are making me mad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arushbhai

Windjammer said:


>



Paid for by the govt of United States and they think we are the back stabbers.


----------



## v9s

arushbhai said:


> Paid for by the govt of United States and they think we are the back stabbers.



Apni chutiyapay ki baatain kisi aur thread mein karo. This is a "Pakistan Military *Multimedia*" thread, not "Arushbhai learns to speak outta his a$$" thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arushbhai

v9s said:


> Apni chutiyapay ki baatain kisi aur thread mein karo. This is a "Pakistan Military *Multimedia*" thread, not "Arushbhai learns to speak outta his a$$" thread.



You must be mad bro. Dont worry, the end game is near and the food india had been cooking is finally ready. Now wait and watch. Ab dekhtay hain tumhari army main kitna dum hai. I bet you still think that pak army will some how get pakistan out of this mess when in reality they were the key stakeholders in putting us in this situation in the first place. I hope you dont cry to bed because its true bro. Its going to hit you sooner than you think.


----------



## Last Hope

arushbhai said:


> You must be mad bro. Dont worry, the end game is near and the food india had been cooking is finally ready. Now wait and watch. Ab dekhtay hain tumhari army main kitna dum hai. I bet you still think that pak army will some how get pakistan out of this mess when in reality they were the key stakeholders in putting us in this situation in the first place. I hope you dont cry to bed because its true bro. Its going to hit you sooner than you think.


False-Flagger alert. Troll alert. Well, if you are excited to go to war then we can do nothing but take out the excitement.


----------



## arushbhai

Last Hope said:


> False-Flagger alert. Troll alert. Well, if you are excited to go to war then we can do nothing but take out the excitement.



Oh ok, so I am a troll because you didnt like what I said. I got it. And do you have a mental disability? Seems like you cannot comprehend what I posted in above post. Ill give you another chance to read and understand.


----------



## gangsta_rap

It's a shame that something as honorable as the Pakistan army has to defend the likes of @arushbhai as well.
Maybe its right what they say about us and Pakistan,what ever good that is present in Pakistan,an ungrateful qom like us do not deserve it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alexx12lucyy

hiii
awsome video dude ! thanks


----------



## Jango

Aeronaut said:


>



That is perfect timing by the photographer!

The gases are going out from the behind but the warhead or explosive is still there, incredible timing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

*Dedicated to the Officers and Jawaans of the Pakistani Armed Forces.*

*'We sleep soundly in our beds because rough men stand ready in the night to visit violence on those who would do us harm.'

George Orwell*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujahid

arushbhai said:


> Dunya ka baykaar tareen banda. No offense but he is not a good soldier. He has absolutely no leadership qualities and on top of that, he was made chief of army staff by the biggest and most corrupt, dishonest, person in the history of this world Musharaf. Tell me one good thing about this guy, one achievement. He has absolutely no control over govt institutions.



your perceptions about Kiyani and Musharraf are not correct


----------



## cloud_9




----------



## Windjammer

Aslan said:


> One Q WJ, aint that much baggage a bit on the nonconstructive side, more like bogging the soldier down during combat.



From what i understand, 40 Kgs is a normal load for the PA combat trooper, this image may have been taken during a training exercise to prepare the soldiers for any eventuality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Windjammer said:


> From what i understand, 40 Kgs is a normal load for the PA combat trooper, this image may have been taken during a training exercise to prepare the soldiers for any eventuality.



Notice the smoke rising from behind. As for the load is concerned, I know about the goodies packed into them, do ask if you want me to post it.


----------



## Windjammer

Last Hope said:


> Notice the smoke rising from behind. As for the load is concerned, I know about the goodies packed into them, do ask if you want me to post it.



Indeed i did, but i also noticed the soldier in the back ground who doesn't seems to be carrying a kit or a weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

Windjammer said:


> Liquidmetal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lost in translations, i would put that to.
> 
> "We are the best, and we try our best"...... one can only try their best and then expect and hope for the best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like many people I have much respect for your contribution to this forum, especially the wonderful images of our armed forces you have posted. Yes we can only try our best but not in a advert or in any message to the soldiers, the public and enemies that we try our best which means to me that we will try but maybe we win or maybe we lose. This cannot be the message. The message must always be we are the best that has different feeling to the we try our best.
> 
> This is the same we get in the country with workers and officials, Inshallah which means we will rely on God to try but if we fail it was not to be. Inshallah in fact is a promise to God to get the work done no matter what. It is this mindset we need to develop rather than using it as a way to get out of work, achievement, winning.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Windjammer said:


>



This is horrible arts, it should be something with shark face.


----------



## Xeric

Windjammer said:


> Lost in translations, i would put that to.
> 
> "We are the best, and we try our best"...... one can only try their best and then expect and hope for the best.



The actual slogan for the Army is 'Men At their Best'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

khanboy007 said:


> where is this picture of ??
> 
> let me guess FRANCE ??



Its Zhuhai China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Last Hope said:


>



Which rifle is this?

Go to the Pakistan page in the following link. Look at the picture of the TTP sniper there, the rifle in that pic and your pic is same. Perhaps TTP captured one of ours?

ePaper


----------



## bigzgvr4

that looks like 50 cal bolt action rifle

with a luplod tactical scope on top


----------



## Last Hope

nuclearpak said:


> Which rifle is this?


This is British L96A1 by Accuracy International made in 1983.








> Go to the Pakistan page in the following link. Look at the picture of the TTP sniper there, the rifle in that pic and your pic is same. Perhaps TTP captured one of ours?
> 
> ePaper


Yes it is the very same, but I don't think this is taken from Pakistan Army. This rifle has seen a lot of action in Afghanistan maybe it could have been fallen into the hands from there.


----------



## bigzgvr4

Last Hope said:


> This is British L96A1 by Accuracy International made in 1983.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is the very same, but I don't think this is taken from Pakistan Army. This rifle has seen a lot of action in Afghanistan maybe it could have been fallen into the hands from there.



this one is l96 but the top one where the 2 snipers are in prone position is a 50cal dude the l96 uses 338 lupa round


----------



## Last Hope

nuclearpak said:


> That rifle is definitely not L96. For starters, look at the position of the bolt in L96 and the pic you posted .





bigzgvr4 said:


> this one is l96 but the top one where the 2 snipers are in prone position is a 50cal dude the l96 uses 338 lupa round



Sorry my bad since the pictures were kept together. 
The first picture is of Barret .50 Cal and latter is L96A1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Last Hope said:


> Sorry my bad since the pictures were kept together.
> The first picture is of Barret .50 Cal and latter is L96A1.



That ain't a Barret M82 either.


----------



## bigzgvr4

nuclearpak said:


> That ain't a Barret M82 either.



it might not be barret but it is a 50 cal and barret got whole bunch of 50cals that are bullpup design semi auto and bolt action


----------



## Jango

bigzgvr4 said:


> it might not be barret but it is a 50 cal and barret got whole bunch of 50cals that are bullpup design semi auto and bolt action



The guns in the pics aren't bullpup...so it ain't a M90 or M95.

It ain't a M98 or M98B either nor a M99.

Those are just about all the Barrett .50 models.


----------



## bigzgvr4

nuclearpak said:


> The guns in the pics aren't bullpup...so it ain't a M90 or M95.
> 
> It ain't a M98 or M98B either nor a M99.
> 
> Those are just about all the Barrett .50 models.


other companies make .50 models too hell you can convert a m16/m4 lower reciver into .50cal with a different upper i am not sure what company is that made by


----------



## Jango

bigzgvr4 said:


> other companies make .50 models too hell you can convert a m16/m4 lower reciver into .50cal with a different upper i am not sure what company is that made by



Yes they do. 

But I asked about this rifle, first it was a Barret..and now....?

You don't know the name...okay no problem. But atleast don't start making excuses or wild uneducated guesses.


----------



## bigzgvr4

check out my sniper lovers thread about the difference in scopes and stuff in military multimedia and photo section



Last Hope said:


> Sorry my bad since the pictures were kept together.
> The first picture is of Barret .50 Cal and latter is L96A1.


Bro you got me confused with last hope he said Barret not me i never said barret i just said 50cal


----------



## Last Hope

The picture was taken by a officer of SSG who too says the first picture is Barret.


----------



## Path-Finder

RPA Rangemaster .50

if you google it it will come.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mian H Amin.

Apni Jaan Nazar Karoon - YouTube
such a beautiful video thanks.


----------



## Tehmasib

2nd CRT of women team trg going underway. Wait for pics....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Last Hope said:


>



WTH is that gun.....obviously it's a sniper toy but what calibre round it fires. ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Windjammer said:


> WTH is that gun.....obviously it's a sniper toy but what calibre round it fires. ??



RPA Rangemaster .50 Cal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

Sniper training is being taken extra seriously now and it is being spread across the board. This is excellent the COIN ops have had a positive effect pushing modernization.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

Windjammer said:


> Pakistan made PSR90 Sniper Rifle amongst an array of POF made small weapons.


basically a G3 with a longer barrel and sniper goodies ( scope cheek mount etc)


----------



## A.Rafay

*Pakistani army troops secure a court complex following a gun-battle with militants in Peshawar, Pakistan, Monday, March 18, 2013. The Pakistani Taliban on Monday withdrew their offer of holding peace talks with the government, saying that the authorities were not serious about following through with negotiations. The Taliban statement came as a pair of suicide bombers attacked a court complex in the northwestern city of Peshawar. One of the attackers was shot to death, but the other detonated his explosives in a packed courtroom, killing four people and wounding over 40 in the attack.*


----------



## A.Rafay

*KARACHI: A soldier of Pakistan Army salutes Quaid e Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah on the occasion of Pakistan Day here on Saturday. *






*KARACHI: Pakistan Army cadets during guard changing ceremony at Mazar-e- Quaid on the occasion of Pakistan Day.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

*ISLAMABAD: Mar23 &#8211; Students of Pakistan Sweet Homes march past during a ceremony to celebrate the Republic Day of Pakistan, on Parade Avenue.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@windjamme I do know SSG has similar tactical gear. Just look on the right shoulder, you can see a cross. Its maybe SAS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

A.Rafay said:


>


Man! I really had a wish to see about 7 Agosta-90Bs in PN along with 2 Upgraded Agosta-70s(like upgrade in 2000-2002) till 2012 by constructing two at a time in Pakistan.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

Nishan_101 said:


> Man! I really had a wish to see about 7 Agosta-90Bs in PN along with 2 Upgraded Agosta-70s(like upgrade in 2000-2002) till 2012 by constructing two at a time in Pakistan.....



what Just 7???
I supposed you will wish for atleast 12+..
well I too wish fot atleast 2 more agosta 90B out of 6 to purchase...maybe French upgrade Agosta 90B for us as we will buy 2 more...
out of 6 if china is slected to import subs i suppose PN should go for 2 Agosta and 4 Chineese selected....
well I wish that U-214 deal was signed...


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan346




----------



## Water Car Engineer

@anyone






What are the anti tank missiles these copters use??


----------



## Last Hope

Water Car Engineer said:


> @anyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the anti tank missiles these copters use??


Modified versions of Baktar-Shikan and BGM-71 TOW2 as far as I know.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fieldmarshal

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The camo is Pakistani.



no its not.
its aussie


----------



## farhan_9909

nuclearpak said:


> This isn't a Pakistani pic,t he guy looks like a Bengali...the camo also looks strange, the knee pads are also not used by PA AFAIK.



posted this from a facebook page

may be you are right


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*A special picture:
*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat

^That is one hell of an improvement for sniper camo IF that really is a PA picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aeronaut said:


> ^That is one hell of an improvement for sniper camo IF that really is a PA picture.



The terrain looks familiar doesnt it?also its good to see tht PAs gear is improving..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Marines:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

WOOOP WOOOOP!! THE GEAR IS AWESOME


----------



## Last Hope

Can someone help me find this song:
_"Mein hun sipahi uss dharti ka naam hai jiska Pakistan"_
Would be appreciated. Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Liquidmetal said:


> I know I must be wrong, I am sure my eyes are playing tricks but they look like women? Can someone confirm either way?



They are female cadets.


----------



## Liquidmetal

Last Hope said:


> They are female cadets.



wow! and they look very impressive with good level of equipment, they look like a western army - maybe a US force, are you sure this PK army?


----------



## Kompromat

PMA Cadets

New camo being deployed with NCOs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Can't see the last three pictures Aero.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Thanks, pictures were showing up in a different browser.


----------



## Windjammer

Liquidmetal said:


> wow! and they look very impressive with good level of equipment, they look like a western army - maybe a US force, are you sure this PK army?



Dude, don't the flags on their shoulder makes it obvious. !!


----------



## Liquidmetal

yes the flag does make it obvious and I am not denying these are PK army female soldiers. I was stating that I am impressed, and at 1st glance you would not think these well equipped and professional looking set of soldiers (whether female or male) were Pakistani. Simply because we are so used to seeing the forces in outdated and poor fatigues and equipment. Your posts and images have helped change my and other people's perception of the PA and may it continue to improve.

Now if only we could get rid of those old tanks and replace them with something like the Altay and to be honest we need more attacj helos. The PA is very deficient in attack helos, we have only 50 odd Cobras for a border that is 2000km long!! 

Meanwhile our neighbour is equipped to the teeth with both Russian and US attack helos. 

I know, I know "it is the economy - stupid"


----------



## Jango

Now that's what I call well equipped.






Light, RDS, Grip, pads, tac vest...mean look.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

@Xeric, what is this truck...first time I am seeing this one. Normally Mercedes trucks are used if i am not wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric

nuclearpak said:


> @Xeric, what is this truck...first time I am seeing this one. Normally Mercedes trucks are used if i am not wrong.



This beast is known as a 'tank transporter', carries tracked vehicles like Tanks, APCs and SP Guns.


----------



## Jango

Xeric said:


> This beast is known as a 'tank transporter', carries tracked vehicles like Tanks, APCs and SP Guns.



Is this new or only Karachi based?

The ones I have experienced in Multan and Kharian are all Mercedes, dark green. A bit wider and with smaller tyres which are in three axles on the trailer.

THis is quite a


----------



## Xeric

nuclearpak said:


> Is this new or only Karachi based?
> 
> The ones I have experienced in Multan and Kharian are all Mercedes, dark green. A bit wider and with smaller tyres which are in three axles on the trailer.
> 
> THis is quite a



^^ Why should it be Karachi based only..??

And they are not new.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Xeric said:


> ^^ Why should it be Karachi based only..??



I guessed because of camo...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Soldier Gul Maseed mehsud embraced shahadat while fighting against TTP , he jumped in front of the bullets to save Capt Mannan ul Hassan .. he survives a baby girl:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rafi

*Captain Hercharn Singh (Baloch Regt), first Sikh officer in Pakistan Army. Currently, serving as an ADC to a general*

Smart looking Officer, my sister-in-law who was born in indian Punjab is especially proud of him. I have heard more Jawaans and Officers of minority communities are joining which can only be a good thing. 





*Major Rashid Minhas helps an elderly man.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## viper46

nuclearpak said:


> Now that's what I call well equipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light, RDS, Grip, pads, tac vest...mean look.




yeah digital camo too  they should be given killing license too ...just some random shots on political workers...just for fun


----------



## uzair ramay




----------



## A.Rafay

Army personnel carry boxes of ballot papers for the PK-61, 62, 63 and NA-23 constituencies. The boxes were transported by an army helicopter to Kohistan, in Islamabad on Saturday, May 04, 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hes is Capt Naveed Khan Wazir shaheed...martyred by sniper fire... belonged to 67th Punjab regiment... here are some pic of him with another shaheed... Capt Raja Hanat Shaheed:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jango



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Lt Commando Batt - members - retained as QRF for election support duties, info from NP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Love the fact tht PAs gear is getter much better.. 

First pic of an FN MAG on our helis:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Paintball.. training:





SSG in srilanka:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Liquidmetal

Rafi said:


> Lt Commando Batt - members - retained as QRF for election support duties, info from NP.



Our precious jawans in crappy hilux trucks - no protection and a big target for snipers and suicide nut jobs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Hes is Capt Naveed Khan Wazir shaheed...martyred by sniper fire... belonged to 67th Punjab regiment... here are some pic of him with another shaheed... Capt Raja Hanat Shaheed:



Really sad to see young warriors with shaheed at the end of their names. However, what is even sadder and upsetting is that these men are kids and we have sent them to war without bullet proof vests and kevlar helmets... what we cannot spare these things for our jawans when we ask them to do our dirty work for us? Shame to see us waste such talent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Liquidmetal said:


> Really sad to see young warriors with shaheed at the end of their names. However, what is even sadder and upsetting is that these men are kids and we have sent them to war without bullet proof vests and kevlar helmets... what we cannot spare these things for our jawans when we ask them to do our dirty work for us? Shame to see us waste such talent.



Dont worry man... all soldiers are issued Kevlar and helmets...these pics are probably coincidental.. in the last pic you will see Capt Naveed Shaheed wearing kevlar vest.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Love the fact tht PAs gear is getter much better..
> 
> First pic of an FN MAG on our helis:


u said first picture...r there more being fitted on our helies?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

S-A-B-E-R-> said:


> u said first picture...r there more being fitted on our helies?



Yes... by first picture.. i meant this is probably the only pic posted here on PDF...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Love the fact tht PAs gear is getter much better..
> 
> First pic of an FN MAG on our helis:



not enough, we need Gatlings to make these helos a formidable aerial asset.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

TaimiKhan said:


> not enough, we need Gatlings to make these helos a formidable aerial asset.



As per members ... the 30 odd bells bought by PAA are coming with them... how true is tht?


----------



## Jango

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Love the fact tht PAs gear is getter much better..
> 
> First pic of an FN MAG on our helis:



Didn't we see a FN MAG on a UH-1H during the Rimsha Masih case? That one had a case for the ammo belt as well. I am 80% sure that wwasa FN MAG.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

nuclearpak said:


> Didn't we see a FN MAG on a UH-1H during the Rimsha Masih case? That one had a case for the ammo belt as well. I am 80% sure that wwasa FN MAG.



Can you post that picture? i didnt see it...

Or are you talkin about this one:


nuclearpak said:


> Heres a better image of the FN MAG model 60-30, one used for aircraft and helis.


??


----------



## Jango

That isn't a Pakistani helicopter...I am on tab right now so pasting image would be difficult, search up Rimsha Masih helicopter and it will come somewhere.


----------



## Rafi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arushbhai

When did pak army change its uniform camo? Looks like something US soldiers would use. Does anyone have any details? This camo looks 100 times better than the plain khaki one they had for the last 60 years

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Last Hope said:


> Look at the scope on the AK on left.



Those guys look like FC, no?

The pants, the beret etc.


----------



## Tehmasib

please listen this..............
http://www.ishowtube.com/browse?u=hf_N1LB7wQ4


----------



## TaimiKhan

nuclearpak said:


> Those guys look like FC, no?
> 
> The pants, the beret etc.



These are FC guys, the grey uniform is the combat uniform of FC, their system is also just like army, for combat / operational duties the uniform is grey & army has camo, while normal uniform is black (militia color) uniform for FC & for army the good old Khaki.

And just to add, i hate the FC combat dress, it looks ridiculous, when i go to CMH and see these FC nursing staff, i think to myself hey look ANA/ANP guys serving here.


----------



## Jango

TaimiKhan said:


> These are FC guys, the grey uniform is the combat uniform of FC, their system is also just like army, for combat / operational duties the uniform is grey & army has camo, while normal uniform is black (militia color) uniform for FC & for army the good old Khaki.



But one of the officers there is Capt Salman Sarwar Shaheed, he was from 42 Lancers.

So was he deputed to FC and got shaheed while serving in FC?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan

nuclearpak said:


> But one of the officers there is Capt Salman Sarwar Shaheed, he was from 42 Lancers.
> 
> So was he deputed to FC and got shaheed while serving in FC?



Many of the martyred officers are in FC, Capt Mairaj was also from armor and was martyred while serving in FC. 

I believe the above mentioned officer by you got martyred while serving in FC, as armor guys mostly come in FC to get into operational areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

nuclearpak said:


> Those guys look like FC, no?
> 
> The pants, the beret etc.



Excluding Captain Sarwar his comrade on left, everyone is from FC. Plus, if you notice carefully, they are wearing dragonskin.


----------



## Jango

Last Hope said:


> Excluding Captain Sarwar his comrade on left, everyone is from FC. Plus, if you notice carefully, they are wearing dragonskin.



Yeah it's pretty old news.


----------



## Last Hope

nuclearpak said:


> Yeah it's pretty old news.


Didn't say it was news either, it was first distributed with armor guys army officers posted on Western front.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muse

ANTIBODY said:


>




They look so sad or tired or maybe they just need a meal


----------



## dexter

Today, UN Peacekeepers Day is being observed to honour the memory of the UN peacekeepers who have lost their lives in the cause of peace.

Salute to Pakistan's peacekeepers serving in conflict zones.
Today, UN Peacekeepers Day is being observed to honour the memory of the UN peacekeepers who have lost their lives in the cause of peace. Salute to Pakistan's peacekeepers serving in conflict zones.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Super Falcon

how MI 20 got with pakistan army in pic i know it is UN but did russia gave UN this baby for free


----------



## Jango

Super Falcon said:


> how MI 20 got with pakistan army in pic i know it is UN but did russia gave UN this baby for free



Firstly, that is a Mi-24 Hind.

Secondly, countries 'lease' their helos to the UN and receive payments on hours flown or time utilized. The maintenance is also paid for by the UN.

Thirdly, that isn't a Russian helo but of the Congolese Airforce.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Eat this, Taliban Scum. *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bratva

Last Hope said:


> Capt. Raja Husnat Shaheed and Capt. Naveed Khan Wazir Shaheed.
> Notice the AUG.



any info about how they died?


----------



## Last Hope

mafiya said:


> any info about how they died?



Sorry, I have no knowledge about it.


----------



## Last Hope

mafiya said:


> any info about how they died?



I was able to find another picture. Capt. Naveed is on left and Capt. Husnat on right.






They were from 117 L/C and their shahadat is quite recent I believe. Could possibly be in Tirah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Last Hope said:


> Capt. Raja Husnat Shaheed and Capt. Naveed Khan Wazir Shaheed.
> Notice the AUG.



That is a quite in fashion of late...those long sleeve jerseys and then the G-Shock on top...quite in with the new young officers.


----------



## TaimiKhan

Last Hope said:


> I was able to find another picture. Capt. Naveed is on left and Capt. Husnat on right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were from 117 L/C and their shahadat is quite recent I believe. Could possibly be in Tirah.



Capt Naveed died at the start of the tirah operation. got hit by a sniper bullet in the head, was in coma for about 10 days or so at CMH Psh and then left this world last month (May 2013).

And his best buddy Capt Hasnat, embraced martyrdom a few months before him in Orakzai in an IED blast. Feb 2013

Both best buddies gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Liquidmetal

heart weeps to see our young soldiers die in their primes. makes me angry at this senseless loss and esp when I see the shoddy equipment and shitty top leadership. Too many DHAs and not enough Trafalgars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> http://i41.tinypic.com/2vtz2v9.jpg[/IMG]



who is this dude??

He doesnt look like an army man, just see his haircut.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Last Hope said:


> It does happen in Burn Hall. Army Burn Hall is considered to be the harshest Cadet College in Pakistan. Try to fine more about their routine protocols from others.



Army Burn Hall College Abbottabad is not considered as harshest cadet college. That credit goes to either MCJ, Cadet College Kohat or Hassanabdal.


----------



## Windjammer

Umair Nawaz said:


> who is this dude??
> 
> He doesnt look like an army man, just see his haircut.



SSG Guys in the civilian code.


----------



## Jango

Umair Nawaz said:


> who is this dude??
> 
> He doesnt look like an army man, just see his haircut.



These pictures are from his deputation to FC, or so I heard. Atleast the one on the right. He is a martyr (forgot the name).

And haircut is the last thing you worry about during 5 months in FATA!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Windjammer said:


> SSG Guys in the civilian code.


What is him name, the person on right?







nuclearpak said:


> These pictures are from his deputation to FC, or so I heard. Atleast the one on the right. He is a martyr (forgot the name).
> 
> *And haircut is the last thing you worry about during 5 months in FATA*!



How did he died?

And i dont think bolded part is the precise reason for this as i have seen more pictures in this very thread abt army people in FATA n their disciplines other then this particular man.


----------



## Jango

Umair Nawaz said:


> What is him name, the person on right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did he died?
> 
> And i dont think bolded part is the precise reason for this as i have seen more pictures in this very thread abt army people in FATA n their disciplines other then this particular man.



Just go back a few pages on this thread and also a couple of other threads on the Martyrs, you would get info on him.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

nuclearpak said:


> Just go back a few pages on this thread and also a couple of other threads on the Martyrs, you would get info on him.



Capt Salman Sarwar Shaheed?


----------



## Jango

Umair Nawaz said:


> Capt Salman Sarwar Shaheed?



Spot on...


----------



## Umair Nawaz

nuclearpak said:


> Spot on...



Capt Salman Sarwar Shaheed 115 l/c , 42 lancers was the Only Son of SP Imtiaz Sarwar embraced shahdat in "Bara Operation"(14may 2013). He survived for 80 minutes with a bullet through his heart and two other in the chest while saving others, And the last thing he did was a Thumbs Up while going inside the Operation Theater....!!!
may Allah bless him highest rank and May Allah grant his family with even more patience and solace,Ameen suma ameen

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=597794796904980&set=pb.397576946926767.-2207520000.1370861029.&type=3&theater

Actually He was the man i used to like amongst these soldiers who r in FATA.

A very Sad day for me.


----------



## PWFI

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...344129.-2207520000.1371388616.&type=3&theater
Guys look at the gun, it look like chinese?!
Now watch this video, and look carefully the guns at 2:32---2:40---2:46 I am 101% sure it TAR21, israeli gun 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4aQSE79NBY


----------



## Jango

PWFI said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...344129.-2207520000.1371388616.&type=3&theater
> Guys look at the gun, it look like chinese?!
> Now watch this video, and look carefully the guns at 2:32---2:40---2:46 I am 101% sure it TAR21, israeli gun
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4aQSE79NBY



The one at 2:32 is Steyr AUG...I couldn't see any peculiar thing at 2:40 and at 2:46, doesn't quite look like TAR-21...the vents seems to be making a wrong pattern.

But do note that it is a Turkish soldier firing the gun, so maybe they brought some of their guns along. Does the Turkish military use TAR-21?


----------



## PWFI

nuclearpak said:


> The one at 2:32 is Steyr AUG...I couldn't see any peculiar thing at 2:40 and at 2:46, doesn't quite look like TAR-21...the vents seems to be making a wrong pattern.
> 
> But do note that it is a Turkish soldier firing the gun, so maybe they brought some of their guns along. Does the Turkish military use TAR-21?



Sir look the third one at 2.32, the second one is Steyr AUg the first one is sniper----at 2.40 look at 4th gun-----at 2.46 look at gun no5.
It's exactly my point it's a Turkish soldier, and you must have noticed that pakistanis are firing with turkish guns and vice versa Turks are firing with pakistani guns.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

nuclearpak said:


> The one at 2:32 is Steyr AUG...I couldn't see any peculiar thing at 2:40 and at 2:46, doesn't quite look like TAR-21...the vents seems to be making a wrong pattern.
> 
> But do note that it is a Turkish soldier firing the gun, so maybe they brought some of their guns along. Does the Turkish military use TAR-21?



Doesnt look like AUG... also i couldnt find any info on web of Turkish army using tavor..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

PWFI said:


> Sir look the third one at 2.32, the second one is Steyr AUg the first one is sniper----at 2.40 look at 4th gun-----at 2.46 look at gun no5.
> It's exactly my point it's a Turkish soldier, and you must have noticed that pakistanis are firing with turkish guns and vice versa Turks are firing with pakistani guns.



Yeah, but can't say for sure. 

I did a quick google search and the Turkish SpecOps or Bordo Beret do use TAR-21. Probably the brought it along.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Doesnt look like AUG... also i couldnt find any info on web of Turkish army using tavor..



The AUG is the second one, to which PWFI pointed to. Also held by a Turkish soldier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PWFI said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...344129.-2207520000.1371388616.&type=3&theater
> Guys look at the gun, it look like chinese?!
> Now watch this video, and look carefully the guns at 2:32---2:40---2:46 I am 101% sure it TAR21, israeli gun
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4aQSE79NBY



The link you posted are of SOG :







The bullpup is either a QBZ-97B:







Or 

QBZ-95B:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

well good work pakistan army please give these too whole army and replace old G 3


----------



## Last Hope

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The link you posted are of SOG :



Who do the SOG come under?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Last Hope said:


> Who do the SOG come under?



Frontier corps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jango



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

@Stealth

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stealth

mafiya said:


> @Stealth




Fawad CBR 900RR fireblace (1996) Yellow
Jonny GSXR 1000 (2010) Black
Asif Bhai FZ1000 (2007/8) Black/Naked version
Ali Aziz Yamaha R1 (2010) Blue
Pir saab (Pir Ahtasham) GSXR 1000 (2010) Blue/White 
Saad GSXR 1000 (2008) Orange/Black


This is 2011 picture... the group is Car Craft (Rawalpindi) Adnan, Jonny bhai, Bilal, Asif bhai group. CarCraft Bikers group Swat Trip picture (Swat Festival).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

&#1605;&#1614;&#1740;&#1722; &#1580;&#1615;&#1726;&#1705;&#1575; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1548; &#1605;&#1614;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1705;&#1575; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1548; &#1705;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1670;&#1615;&#1726;&#1662; &#1670;&#1615;&#1726;&#1662;&#1575; &#1705;&#1746; &#1705;&#1726;&#1681;&#1575; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722;
&#1580;&#1608; &#1672;&#1657;&#1740; &#1729;&#1615;&#1608;&#1574;&#1740; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1605;&#1614;&#1581;&#1575;&#1584; &#1662;&#1585; &#1548; &#1605;&#1615;&#1580;&#1726;&#1746; &#1575;&#1615;&#1606; &#1589;&#1601;&#1608;&#1722; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1578;&#1604;&#1575;&#1588; &#1705;&#1585;

Captain Sher Khan's (Nishan-e-Haider) body after Shahadat. He was around 27 years of age and emerged as a hero of Kargil conflict fought in 1999. The enemy was forced to cite to Government of Pakistan to award him with the highest award of gallantry

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

*PAF's Flaming Arrow *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Major Shaitan Singh said:


>



Posted before..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

Check out the helmet with NVGs attached.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

Windjammer said:


> Check out the helmet with NVGs attached.



You didn't listen song of Atif aslam? SSG guys in song video were seen in action with these NVG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

mafiya said:


> You didn't listen song of Atif aslam? SSG guys in song video were seen in action with these NVG



Dude SSG has been using NVGs since long... even FC has started recieving NVGs like 5-6 years back....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mujahid

[video=metacafe;10832209/zameen_jagti_hai/]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/10832209/zameen_jagti_hai/[/video]

[video]http://tune.pk/video/117228/Zameen-Jagti-Hai-Atif-Aslam[/video]


----------



## Jango

The place NLI and FCNA units call home.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jango



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

modified g3

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

That is G-3M.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Last Hope

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...64167-promotional-video-soldiers-say-all.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

and I have read its heavier than the regular one because of metalic slides for the retractable but stock. Anyways the modifications are only "external" and they don't address the issues of accuracy, weight, and FTF/FTE



Aeronaut said:


> That is G-3M.



Probably empty chambers.



Aeronaut said:


> These guys should learn how to rest weapons where they can't be shot by accident

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Capt Fasih Babar Shaheed:

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

"Seskiest" pic of AK:

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pic from 2007 ... Operation silence... siege of Red Mosque...:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

DESERT FIGHTER said:


>



This is the jeep dragging at para school right?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

nuclearpak said:


> This is the jeep dragging at para school right?



Yup.............!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

some sort of test range??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

S-A-B-E-R-> said:


> some sort of test range??



Hes Capt Fasih Babar Shaheed..:






















And the pic is from FATA!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Hes Capt Fasih Babar Shaheed..:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the pic is from FATA!



Oh got it but i was talking about the structure/bunker they r standing behind in Australia we had same bunkers on missle test ranges .


----------



## Umair Nawaz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> "Seskiest" pic of AK:



its prototype under testing.

Very old pic.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


>





somebody is in love

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Saw it on Facebook. Image copyright of Pakistan Army.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RescueRanger said:


> Saw it on Facebook. Image copyright of Pakistan Army.



It was posted on PDF before.. heres another.. posted by some member:








Umair Nawaz said:


> its prototype under testing.
> 
> Very old pic.



Yeah i know.. its an AK prototype...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Windjammer said:


>



female soldiers right?


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Irfan Baloch said:


> female soldiers right?



i dont think they r part of MIBs. What r they doing here?


----------



## TaimiKhan

Umair Nawaz said:


> i dont think they r part of MIBs. What r they doing here?



These cadets of PMA and you are seeing them at the yearly battle inoculation exercise conducted for cadets at PMA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

RescueRanger said:


> Saw it on Facebook. Image copyright of Pakistan Army.



Casspir MRAP...they were under trial a couple of years back.

There is also a thread I made here on this...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@Last Hope

Yes, its A-100 - Look at the vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Opening ceremony of joint Pakistan-Saudi exercise - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

@Oscar @Windjammer

How do they do, recovery for static MANPADs, do they employ multiple reload tubes and stick to the position for point defense? 

Mistral doesn't give a whole lot of 'Shoot & Scoot' capability does it?


----------



## Windjammer

Aeronaut said:


> @Oscar @Windjammer
> 
> How do they do, recovery for static MANPADs, do they employ multiple reload tubes and stick to the position for point defense?
> 
> Mistral doesn't give a whole lot of 'Shoot & Scoot' capability does it?



I guess a two man crew hiding in some growth or vegetation will be hard to be picked out by a fast moving jet. I've seen one of these system close up, the platform is not all that bulky besides the launcher can be detached from the main body as to shoulder fire.


----------



## SQ8

Aeronaut said:


> @Oscar @Windjammer
> 
> How do they do, recovery for static MANPADs, do they employ multiple reload tubes and stick to the position for point defense?
> 
> Mistral doesn't give a whole lot of 'Shoot & Scoot' capability does it?



Check all the pictures and videos, one guy for the Anza as it is basically packed in individual tubes for launch.. so there may be two to three ANZA launchers per site. Reloading takes a little longer in such applications.


for the RBS-70 and Mistral there are 2-3 man teams as it is a larger setup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

Nice short film on Cpt. Bilal Shaheed. Not sure if it has already been posted before. Sry non-you tubers.


----------



## chauvunist

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=383683778421309

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Side-Winder

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=531952846876348

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric

Zarvan said:


> Who is this guys with glasses ? @Oscar @Aeronaut


 Lt Gen Haroon Aslam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Xeric said:


> Lt Gen Haroon Aslam



Is he also expected next Army Chief ?


----------



## Zarvan

Xeric said:


> Nopes.....SSG
> 
> 
> 
> May be......



They should try to stop acting likes James Bond they look better in Army Uniforms the SSG suits by the way are they given Martial Arts training ?


----------



## Rahil khan

Zarvan said:


> Is he also expected next Army Chief ?



He is a senior most General in the Pakistan army after the current 2, four star Generals. Obviously he can be our next COAS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

Zarvan said:


> They should try to stop acting likes James Bond they look better in Army Uniforms the SSG suits by the way are they given Martial Arts training ?



^^ They are the Black Storks, they are given all kinds of training.

As for the suits, well, VIP protection comes with such _perils_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Xeric said:


> ^^ They are the Black Storks, they are given all kinds of training.
> 
> As for the suits, well, VIP protection comes with such _perils_


Black Storks ? What the hell is that ?


----------



## Xeric

Zarvan said:


> Black Storks ? What the hell is that ?



Just another nickname for the SSG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PWFI

Zarvan said:


> Black Storks ? What the hell is that ?



A nickname given by Russian troops(in 80's) in afghanistan to SSG.


----------



## Imran Khan

Nishan_101 said:


> Instead of giving orders to UK which is quite expensive, we should consider:
> YONCA-ONUK JV
> 
> As they have range of small and medium size boats and if PN and Coast guard combine gave a bigger order than we can license produced it in Karachi...



now we don't need more as we got gulfcrafts already dear


----------



## Nishan_101

Imran Khan said:


> now we don't need more as we got gulfcrafts already dear



Can you show some more pictures...


----------



## Nishan_101

Imran Khan said:


> the plateform you see in pic is light patrol boat and you were talking abut Fast attack boats dear . we have received some 17 gulf crafts patrol boats and we are using them well maritime security agency used them



are these covered with Solar Panels.

I think we should have developed such capability to at least produced small boats like these or like MRTP family. Also being capable of developing all sizes Auxiliary vessels needed by Navy, Coast guards and even for commercial use too.


----------



## Imran Khan

Nishan_101 said:


> are these covered with Solar Panels.



no dear its just design they called defender class patrol boats








Defender-class boat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

Zarvan said:


> Black Storks ? What the hell is that ?



there is a history behind this name Russian gave this name because A Stork is associated with Birth of a child however a Black Stork is quite the opposite of it.


----------



## Zarvan

Imran Khan said:


> one and only ]


What the bloody hell is this ?


----------



## gangsta_rap

Zarvan said:


> What the bloody hell is this ?



The only OHP (Oliver Hazard Perry class) frigate in the PN inventory


----------



## Imran Khan

Zarvan said:


> What the bloody hell is this ?



its mess of 65mn$

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahil khan

Imran Khan said:


> its mess of 65mn$



Why Mess Imran Bhai?? Is it obsolete material or something else???


----------



## Imran Khan

Rahil khan said:


> Why Mess Imran Bhai?? Is it obsolete material or something else???



its 3 decades old with no super weapons


----------



## TaimiKhan

Here is a view of a Sophie Thermal Imaging Device being used by PA formations from a post somewhere in Waziristan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nishan_101

Imran Khan said:


> one and only ]



I am not so sure but Alamgir might be transferred to Turkey soon and also there is a high probability that most of their old equipment will be scrapped.

I wish Pakistan will build some state of the Art facility at Gidani Ship Braking and also gain Military contract from EU to brake their old junk.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

TaimiKhan said:


> Here is a view of a Sophie Thermal Imaging Device being used by PA formations from a post somewhere in Waziristan.



Taimi bhai can you tell me more abt the company tht manufactures them.... these are pronounced as "sufi sights" by regular troops... and in service since 6+ years.


----------



## Zarvan

Imran Khan said:


> its 3 decades old with no super weapons



Its better when we get money we buy more Type 54 from China and also order more Type 52 Frigates and Submarines rather than spending on this crap or corvettes from Turkey would be good option


----------



## TaimiKhan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Taimi bhai can you tell me more abt the company tht manufactures them.... these are pronounced as "sufi sights" by regular troops... and in service since 6+ years.



The are french made, by Thales. 

http://www.thalesgroup.com/Portfolio/Defence/LandJoint_Products_Surveillance_Sophie/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

They are not acting like JB, only training in their duty uniform, now duty can be of any kind and uniform has to blend in with the environment.



Zarvan said:


> They should try to stop acting likes James Bond they look better in Army Uniforms the SSG suits by the way are they given Martial Arts training ?


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Id appreciate if you post new pics... and not "years old"...



Pakistan should deploy these things on Indian border


----------



## Kompromat

@Zarvan

KRL made 122mm i guess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> @Zarvan
> 
> KRL made 122mm i guess



So Pakistan Uses that too that is good Hey Wikki says Pakistan is getting USA M270 MRL 150 of them via Jordan is it true ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Zarvan said:


> Now what the hell is ATACMS ?



Its a 300KM range, butt kicking artillery shell.


ATACMS.PDF


----------



## Thorough Pro

To ask that question, you could have deleted the pics, I am so tired of seeing the same pics repeated multiple times in 6/7 word replies/questions.



Zarvan said:


> Now what the hell is ATACMS ?


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Aeronaut said:


> al-khalid MBT



Pakistan should modify the small missiles to be carried in such a way that multiple launches can be done. Like
Hatf-I
Abdali
Gaznavi



Zarvan said:


> So Pakistan Uses that too that is good Hey Wikki says Pakistan is getting USA M270 MRL 150 of them via Jordan is it true ?



I think PA is getting directly from Afghanistan and hopefully 1000s of missiles with them too.


----------



## Zarvan

Black Eagle 90 said:


> Pakistan should modify the small missiles to be carried in such a way that multiple launches can be done. Like
> Hatf-I
> Abdali
> Gaznavi
> 
> 
> 
> I think PA is getting directly from Afghanistan and hopefully 1000s of missiles with them too.



Okay now I see that is most probably the part of deal of helping them to get out of Afghanistan but yes @Aeronaut Pakistan should use its small range nuclear missiles and fill them with some other destructive material and develop MRL for them and if we MRL M270 is from Afghanistan may be we some more Artillery to both Towed and other


----------



## Liquidmetal

Pak navy officers wear ties?

I thought Zia had got rid of ties from Pak armed forces (I think that was a mistake ties with military uniform looks bloody smart).

BTW The pics are brilliant, thank you for posting them.


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


>



The one with beard is my Uncle 
I mean friend of my father 
Video of training of Pakistan Armed Forces 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10150439784461899




@Antibody @Aeronaut @nuclearpak @Oscar @F.O.X @RazPaK @Areesh and others



Aeronaut said:


>



He is no more he was martyred

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Ulla said:


> most impessive picture, it looks like AD training with 12.7mm AA Gun !



He's from the Marines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aeronaut said:


>



indian army ..

Also many of the recent pics are reposts..



training pic:
















T-80UDs:












*Pic taken after some battle.. 
*






Army & SSG troops:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

shashkay:







lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Pak army during bosnian conflict:
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## truthseeker2010

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> T-80UDs:



What is the location of this pic?

Also can someone from the military shed some light on how the pakistan railways contribute or play role in pak forces logistics?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

truthseeker2010 said:


> What is the location of this pic?
> 
> Also can someone from the military shed some light on how the pakistan railways contribute or play role in pak forces logistics?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Looks like southern punjab.. as for railways.. sure.. they play a crucial role in logistics... transportation etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

truthseeker2010 said:


> What is the location of this pic?
> 
> Also can someone from the military shed some light on how the pakistan railways contribute or play role in pak forces logistics?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



near Multan T80UD being transferred for exercises sir. PR is always there for help transport army equipment its not first time . even army has 2 rail engines for themselves now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@DESERT FIGHTER

This is where the new camo really comes into its own.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aeronaut said:


> @desertfighter
> 
> This is where the new camo really comes into its own.



Yeah i noticed tht.. hence the pic.


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=386951334761220




@Aeronaut @JonAsad @nuclearpak @Oscar @Icarus @Imran Khan and others

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1379850052244123


----------



## Imran Khan

welcome in army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Can any one name them all ? @Aeronaut @Imran Khan @Icarus @Oscar @nuclearpak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Zarvan said:


> Can any one name them all ? @Aeronaut @Imran Khan @Icarus @Oscar @nuclearpak



AIM-120
AIM-9M
MK-82
MK-84
GBU-xx

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

Zarvan said:


> Can any one name them all ? @Aeronaut @Imran Khan @Icarus @Oscar @nuclearpak



YES SIR WHY NOT 

wing tip amraams
on multy rack MK-82
hard point number-2 loaded with AGM-12 Bullpup but you covered it with writing 

center one on ground CBU-97s cluster bombs 
on ground rocky cluster bombs whites also called CBU-100 Cluster Bomb
on both sides brown MK-84

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Imran Khan said:


>



When on eart we would stop using this machine gun ?



Imran Khan said:


>



Who are in first picture ?


----------



## Imran Khan

Zarvan said:


> When on eart we would stop using this machine gun ?
> 
> 
> 
> Who are in first picture ?



Why should they stop using MG-3 sir whats wrong?

you forget that first pic guys its MADE IN USA mess sir US guys were training them in sihala and training was just cover up for CIA as trainers were not just trainers but CIA guys. kiyani was crying to send them back but USA keep them in pakistan till OBL raid . lolz USA forced pakistan for take training for US trainers  ... they helped us like this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Last Hope

Aeronaut said:


> @Last Hope
> 
> Yes, its A-100 - Look at the vehicle.



A clearer picture of the launch vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gangsta_rap

Zarvan said:


> When on eart we would stop using this machine gun ?



No need to stop just yet,the MG3 is legendary.
If it needs to be replaced,it's use as a Squad Automatic Weapon should be replaced,otherwise on a mounted platform (Vehicles, Stationary emplacements) the MG3 is beast man.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Who are in first picture ?



These guys...

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...istan-special-forces-ssg-ssgn-ssw-sow-25.html


You guys might wanna see the new pics... @Imran Khan bhai ji... SF pics should be posted in the above thread..


----------



## Imran Khan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> These guys...
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...istan-special-forces-ssg-ssgn-ssw-sow-25.html
> 
> 
> You guys might wanna see the new pics... @Imran Khan bhai ji... SF pics should be posted in the above thread..



speacial forces? lolz this anti terror training USA is giving to every country same weapons same guys and same gear . yemen egypt lebnon everyone they were just doing it to spy them . kiyani was not intreasted in this joke . abut pics sorry sir jee next time we will post there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Zarvan and other members... brothers post new or recent pics not years old..

On-topic:





















On hind "gallant: Sqd:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VelocuR

Latest pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat

If you are a helicopter pilot - better not take panga with these guys . 



Zarvan said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RaptorRX707 said:


> Latest pictures




Did we take part in a military exercise with Turkey recently? @Bayku&#351; @T-123456 @atatwolf @Neptune @Sinan @AKINCI

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

Break off!!








DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Did we take part in a military exercise with Turkey? @Bayku&#351; @T-123456 @atatwolf @Neptune @Sinan @AKINCI



First picture and the guy behind in the 2nd picture are Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aeronaut said:


>



Ive posted tht pic before bro.. 



Aeronaut said:


> Break off!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First picture and the guy behind in the 2nd picture are Pakistanis.



Paa ji i can see aswell... haha


----------



## Baykuş

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Did we take part in a military exercise with Turkey? @Bayku&#351; @T-123456 @atatwolf @Neptune @Sinan @AKINCI



Yes, brother; Turkey-Afghanistan-Pakistan Joint Commando Exercise at E&#287;irdir Mountain Commando School and Education Center

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bayku&#351;;4694736 said:


> Yes, brother; Turkey-Afghanistan-Pakistan Joint Commando Exercise at E&#287;irdir Mountain Commando School and Education Center



Tht was old ex... These pics look new.... and the soldiers are not special forces but regular infantry troops.. (new multicam uniform was introduced recently)..


----------



## Kompromat

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Tht was old ex... These pics look new.... and the soldiers are not special forces but regular infantry troops..



No, they were just wearing Army Uniform instead of woodland camo. Or maybe they didn't send SSG but newly formed Light Commando Units.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@DESERT FIGHTER


I deleted the posts you mentioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafi

The way this guy is handling the MG3, strong lad. 

Not SSG, but could be Recon or LCB soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

@Aeroanut @DESERT FIGHTER @Rafi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Zarvan said:


> @Aeroanut @DESERT FIGHTER @Rafi



Iraqi Spec Forces, bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> ALREADY POSTED BY ME... IN SSG,SSW,SSN,SOW THREAD... UR POSTING OLD AND ALREADY POSTED PICS BRO...AND EVEN IN THE WRONG THREAD!



Is this Turkish Sniper which we are trying to get or already have them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=591301170914280




@Aeronaut @Rafi @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend @Mosamania @al-Hasani

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Is this Turkish Sniper which we are trying to get or already have them



According to turkish news its in service... according to some members... another trial is going to be held.. in short..."dnt know"...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@Aeronaut @DESERT FIGHTER @Leader @Areesh @balixd @Rafi @Icarus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

IT seems LALA is ready @Aeronaut @Leader @DESERT FIGHTER @Oscar @Icarus @Xeric @Talon @Imran Khan @wasm95 @balixd @Jazzbot

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jazzbot

^^ Ready for what? Pakistan got badly owned by Zimbabwe today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Zimbabwe behtar ho ga match haar jao nahi to


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


>



PLA.... Also Yaar please for ... sake post new pics! look at other countries military multimedia to "inspiration" ... all are posting new pics... while we are posting "hazaroun saal purani" pics.... creates a bad image...



Imran Khan said:


>



Paa ji ais tou parana pic post kar lo..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> PLA.... Also Yaar please for ... sake post new pics! look at other countries military multimedia to "inspiration" ... all are posting new pics... while we are posting "hazaroun saal purani" pics.... creates a bad image...
> 
> 
> 
> Paa ji ais tou parana pic post kar lo..



system check karo ustaad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Molvi sahab showing Saanp Wali Game to Chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=415721955210865




Zaid Hamid - "Razm-e-Haq-O-Batil"

Pakistan Army Zindabad , Pakistan Paindabad !!
Zaid Hamid voice is in back ground good show of force in video @Aeronaut @Leader @INDIC @OrionHunter @RAMPAGE @Oscar @nuclearpak and others


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=415721955210865




Zaid Hamid - "Razm-e-Haq-O-Batil"

Pakistan Army Zindabad , Pakistan Paindabad !!
Zaid Hamid voice is in back ground good show of force in video  @Aeronaut @Leader @INDIC @OrionHunter @RAMPAGE @Oscar @nuclearpak and others


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=415721955210865




Zaid Hamid - "Razm-e-Haq-O-Batil"

Pakistan Army Zindabad , Pakistan Paindabad !!
Zaid Hamid voice is in back ground good show of force in video  @Aeronaut @Leader @INDIC @OrionHunter @RAMPAGE @Oscar @nuclearpak and others

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=389411054515248

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## truthseeker2010

Zarvan said:


>



Who's the gentleman at driving seat?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

truthseeker2010 said:


> Who's the gentleman at driving seat?



Lt General Tariq Khan the 3rd most senior General right now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

Zarvan said:


> Lt General Tariq Khan the 3rd most senior General right now



Corp Commander Mangla?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

truthseeker2010 said:


> Corp Commander Mangla?



I don't know about that


----------



## Kompromat

truthseeker2010 said:


> Corp Commander Mangla?



Yes.............................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Episode # 37 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=566882046715086

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

In the video, why are the reloading after every shot? (Mostly)


----------



## Bratva

nuclearpak said:


> In the video, why are the reloading after every shot? (Mostly)



IIRC, Chinese bought AK-47's did showed problems

But such compound clearance Ops did shows that Cobra support direly needed so to minimize SSG casualties, I don't why they want their precious soldiers to die like that, when they can blow up compound with a cobra easily!.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=415721955210865
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaid Hamid - "Razm-e-Haq-O-Batil"
> 
> Pakistan Army Zindabad , Pakistan Paindabad !!
> Zaid Hamid voice is in back ground good show of force in video
> @Aeronaut @Leader @INDIC @OrionHunter @RAMPAGE @Oscar @nuclearpak and others



my God he speaks like hitler, he should relax or take more time and air when he is speaking.


----------



## Inception-06

mafiya said:


> IIRC, Chinese bought AK-47's did showed problems
> 
> But such compound clearance Ops did shows that Cobra support direly needed so to minimize SSG casualties, I don't why they want their precious soldiers to die like that, when they can blow up compound with a cobra easily!.



You are right, they could also had use mortars and Artillary.


----------



## Thorough Pro

Exactly my thoughts, why no air cover for such important operations? why lose valuable experience and lives when one or two missile can achieve the target.



mafiya said:


> IIRC, Chinese bought AK-47's did showed problems
> 
> But such compound clearance Ops did shows that Cobra support direly needed so to minimize SSG casualties, I don't why they want their precious soldiers to die like that, when they can blow up compound with a cobra easily!.


----------



## F.O.X

mafiya said:


> IIRC, Chinese bought AK-47's did showed problems
> 
> But such compound clearance Ops did shows that Cobra support direly needed so to minimize SSG casualties, I don't why they want their precious soldiers to die like that, when they can blow up compound with a cobra easily!.



This was Deep into Enemy territory .. and SSG were there to utilize the element of surprise .. however what i find odd is not the Air cover .. but the lack of Snipers on SSG .. let me rephrase not lack of sniper but total Absence of them . even if there was a single Sniper there .. it would have been lot easier to provide cover .


----------



## Zarvan

F.O.X said:


> This was Deep into Enemy territory .. and SSG were there to utilize the element of surprise .. however what i find odd is not the Air cover .. but the lack of Snipers on SSG .. let me rephrase not lack of sniper but total Absence of them . even if there was a single Sniper there .. it would have been lot easier to provide cover .



I don't their would be no Snipers in Pakistan their would be some but not many which SSG would like to have


----------



## F.O.X

Zarvan said:


> I don't their would be no Snipers in Pakistan their would be some but not many which SSG would like to have



There are many Snipers & Sharpshooters etc .. the is not my point . .

My Point is if only Cap.Ali's Company as above shows had only one person with long range precision Rifle .. not only the causalities would have been averted .. but the roof that caused the major damage would have been cleared faster . 


Integration of Snipers in Special Forces companies is a must now a days .. PA needs to look into this department .. and the Irony is PA soldiers were Shot with Snipers .. when they tried to get close as their Guns were just doing the Damage at long range ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Why is all the PA and military footage always low quality. ISPR and PA need to do a better job in releasing high quality footage, maybe some HD footage of combat with Taliban or attack helicopter strikes just to give us a peek into operations.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Drive to conquer welcome the boss

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

I would like to have that gun which that soldier with beard is carrying by the way how much would that GUN cost any idea @Aeronaut @Rafi @Icarus @Oscar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jawad444

Please send this video to other format we con't see.


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


>



The Tank in second picture is a Type-85IIMP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=389413717848315





[video]https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/s403x403/1186265_10151752055289130_38287498_n.jpg[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rafi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1405483406335508




They know how to brain wash soldiers 
A Short Memory OF Major Zia ul Haque Shaheed S.Bt. (Matta, Swat)
@Aeronaut @Rafi @Areesh @Imran Khan and others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1386511058244689

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

GIANTsasquatch said:


> No, It is a tank.
> It's called the Paladin tank



You know Xeric is a gunner, right ? And he knows what he is talking about, that is self propelled artillery, google it.










What the Armed Forces do for this country.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Inception-06

Old or new all pictures were nice, special the Khaki-time Pakistan Army, and they are interesting, we can get many information from this pics ! Keep on guys !


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

mafiya said:


> ^ These pics are from recent exercises conducted at bhawalpur



No sir these are old... look at the uniforms... belt,uniforms n even to some extend helmet (coz all operational forces have them while the others are being replaced if they already havent).. see rafis post...


----------



## gangsta_rap

Rafi said:


> You know Xeric is a gunner, right ? And he knows what he is talking about, that is self propelled artillery, google it.





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Its an SP gun...





Imran Khan said:


> bhai its M109A6 Paladin Self Propelled Howitzer not a tank .



It's a tank,a chassis with treads and a rotatable turret,they call those things TANKS,its a Paladin Tank


----------



## Inception-06

Rafi said:


> You know Xeric is a gunner, right ? And he knows what he is talking about, that is self propelled artillery, google it.



The scope on the MG-3 is iinteresting..... is it a private investition from the Soldier ^^ ?


----------



## arushbhai

Zarvan said:


>



Is it me or the gun the guy on far left is holding is massive? If this gun is as big as it is seen here, than it doesnt make sense to equip pak soldiers with it.


----------



## Inception-06

arushbhai said:


> Is it me or the gun the guy on far left is holding is massive? If this gun is as big as it is seen here, than it doesnt make sense to equip pak soldiers with it.



Its not massive, I have seen one with my own eyes in my Army time.


----------



## Rafi

Ulla said:


> The scope on the MG-3 is iinteresting..... is it a private investition from the Soldier ^^ ?



Standard issue, throughout the Infantry - slowly but surely.


----------



## Alpha1

GIANTsasquatch said:


> No, It is a tank.
> It's called the Paladin tank


Bro it's an SPH or are you saying Americans call this particular SPH a 'TANK' (paladin)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Sisters in arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Imran Khan

GIANTsasquatch said:


> It's a tank,a chassis with treads and a rotatable turret,they call those things TANKS,its a Paladin Tank



maaf ker do bhai humy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric

GIANTsasquatch said:


> No, It is a tank.
> It's called the Paladin tank


Can you differentiate between a horse and a mule? Probably not.



The funny thing is that you are aware of the name (Paladine), but still unsure of the type of weapon?!

Disclaimer: It,s just a random analogy, 'King of the Battle' is always the King.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

GIANTsasquatch said:


> It's a tank,a chassis with treads and a rotatable turret,they call those things TANKS,its a Paladin Tank


And this is a F/A 22 Raptor

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

This guy is sub lt. Saad Irfan who won iron man award!!
One of the best commando.!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## doppelganger

Xeric said:


> And this is a F/A 22 Raptor



That's a cool sidecar rig man! May get one when I am like 40 years old or something.


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

doppelganger said:


> That's a cool sidecar rig man! May get one when I am like 40 years old or something.


No, not a sidecar.

It's the Raptor, see it has a fuselage, a tail, cockpit and a 'pailat', they call those things a plane, a fighter plane

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Ulla said:


> The scope on the MG-3 is iinteresting..... is it a private investition from the Soldier ^^ ?



MG 1 A 3 was so accurate that Germans even used it as a Sniper.
it makes sense to "AIM" and fire rather than spray bullets blindly without bothering to see if there is a target or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

cb4 said:


>



Chinese 37mm AAK AAK gun being used as a ground targeting weapon.. I have seen it in action in some videos in Waziristan operation. makes sense due to the amount of firepower this gun brings.

using anti aircraft guns in anti tank role is not new. @Xeric should come in to help with some watered down / layman explanation for the military enthusiasts here. in short the higher velocity of the anti aircraft guns packs a good punch against armour and fortifications 

reference German 88 MM Heavy AAK AAk gun that feasted on Allied tanks in WW2.

the only "armour" we are going to face from taliban scum is their suicide vehicles that they employ when they dash to ram a check post. the 37MM rapid fire can decimate any such thing in its tracks before even getting close to its target.

the gun comes with the usual variety of AP, incendiary and sabot rounds and many other customised ones that I am not aware @Xeric please do some honours and help us out here if you are aware more than we know about our AAK AAK guns in WoT?

As a fire support weapon for example while taking out the taliban hideouts

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric

Irfan Baloch said:


> Chinese 37mm AAK AAK gun being used as a ground targeting weapon.. I have seen it in action in some videos in Waziristan operation. makes sense due to the amount of firepower this gun brings.
> 
> using anti aircraft guns in anti tank role is not new. @Xeric should come in to help with some watered down / layman explanation for the military enthusiasts here. in short the higher velocity of the anti aircraft guns packs a good punch against armour and fortifications
> 
> reference German 88 MM Heavy AAK AAk gun that feasted on Allied tanks in WW2.
> 
> the only "armour" we are going to face from taliban scum is their suicide vehicles that they employ when they dash to ram a check post. the 37MM rapid fire can decimate any such thing in its tracks before even getting close to its target.
> 
> the gun comes with the usual variety of AP, incendiary and sabot rounds and many other customised ones that I am not aware @Xeric please do some honours and help us out here if you are aware more than we know about our AAK AAK guns in WoT?
> 
> As a fire support weapon for example while taking out the taliban hideouts


As per the 'International Law of War', use of AA guns against humans is not allowed. But then there are people who would say; who gives a f**k, right?

Still there is no harm in using these guns in anti-material role.

Soft vehicles, may be some walls will not stand its round and hence the use. Against armour it may not be that effective because today's armour is way too strong. BTW, 12.77 mm would just do the same thing to a suicide scum so why waste a 37 mm round?

Tabs dont have airforce so these guns are not in use much other than they being employed on anti-material role. Just think of a 12.7 mm being used like a .50 cal on a Humvee.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

Xeric said:


> As per the 'International Law of War', use of AA guns against humans is not allowed. But then there are people who would say; who gives a f**k, right?
> 
> Still there is no harm in using these guns in anti-material role.
> 
> Soft vehicles, may be some walls will not stand its round and hence the use. Against armour it may not be that effective because today's armour is way too strong. BTW, 12.77 mm would just do the same thing to a suicide scum so why waste a 37 mm round?
> 
> Tabs dont have airforce so these guns are not in use much other than they being employed on anti-material role. Just think of a 12.7 mm being used like a .50 cal on a Humvee.



indians claimed in NDTV video they are using AA guns modified to use against pak forces on LOC

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Xeric said:


> As per the 'International Law of War', use of AA guns against humans is not allowed. But then there are people who would say; who gives a f**k, right?
> 
> Still there is no harm in using these guns in anti-material role.
> 
> Soft vehicles, may be some walls will not stand its round and hence the use. Against armour it may not be that effective because today's armour is way too strong. BTW, 12.77 mm would just do the same thing to a suicide scum so why waste a 37 mm round?
> 
> Tabs dont have airforce so these guns are not in use much other than they being employed on anti-material role. Just think of a 12.7 mm being used like a .50 cal on a Humvee.




Seen a footage of 37mm on wheels (not in deployed form) being fired single shot at a time in the mountains. if I come across the footage again on youtube then I will link it. looking for it is futile because a lot of irrelevant garbage will come in the sreach results.

hence I thought maybe there is a wide use.
agree with 12.7 being more than adequate as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

Irfan Baloch said:


> Seen a footage of 37mm on wheels (not in deployed form) being fired single shot at a time in the mountains. if I come across the footage again on youtube then I will link it. looking for it is futile because a lot of irrelevant garbage will come in the sreach results.
> 
> hence I thought maybe there is a wide use.
> agree with 12.7 being more than adequate as well.



37 mm is a single shot weapon.

The use is primarily because of the range it can achieve. SAs may not reach the foothills.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

Tasweero ki piracy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

GIANTsasquatch said:


> Tasweero ki piracy


direct link didn't work bro download them and upload them before shear . privacy is there you are not removing their watermark .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=391368994319454

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1388195154742946


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=146020858942274




Defense day show

Defense day show
coming on 6 sep

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

Roybot said:


> Yeah thats what I was thinking.



at least modern era look not colonial time look yaar i like it changed .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Roybot

Imran Khan said:


> at least modern era look not colonial time look yaar i like it changed .



Definitely for the good, although the overshirt doesn't look good on drooping shoulders and protruding tonds

P.S: Not trolling, even some Indian soldiers look pretty unfit.


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

Imran Khan said:


> at least modern era look not colonial time look yaar i like it changed .


The cloth covering the helmet seems to be modified any one know whats up?


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

Imran Khan said:


> these are old helmets sir jee



I know these r the Kevlar helmets we make but the camouflage cloth that covers it have some webbing and a covering pad sewen to it what is that for ??


----------



## gangsta_rap

S-A-B-E-R-> said:


> I know these r the Kevlar helmets we make but the camouflage cloth that covers it have some webbing and a covering pad sewen to it what is that for ??



kevlar sey kya matlab? Yeh ww1 ka nazi helmet hay, isn't it obvious?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

S-A-B-E-R-> said:


> The cloth covering the helmet seems to be modified any one know whats up?





Imran Khan said:


> these are old helmets sir jee






S-A-B-E-R-> said:


> I know these r the Kevlar helmets we make but the camouflage cloth that covers it have some webbing and a covering pad sewen to it what is that for ??






GIANTsasquatch said:


> kevlar sey kya matlab? Yeh ww1 ka nazi helmet hay, isn't it obvious?



Old helmets? WW1 nazi helmets?

Nazi helmet:







US army:







These are either the american LCH or *GIDs developed ones (see below) * :








As for the patch thingy its for covering the NVG attachment thingy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=547747431947813




WrEaTh LaY!nG CeReMoNy At Ma UnClE CaPt KARNAL SHER KHAN SHAHEED 6th sept 2013 &#8212; at capt karnal sher khan shaheed (N.H) tomb.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side-Winder

Happy PAF day...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=630631613647902

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Watch this program on Naval Special Forces of Pakistan I must say well researched program @Aeronaut @Leader @Areesh @Imran Khan @Icarus @Rafi @nuclearpak @DESERT FIGHTER and others

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Can somebody tell me why the Pakistani media loves to use the word 'jadeed tareen aslaha'???

They call everything from a AK to Steyr AUG as Jadeed Tareen Aslaha! Just call it automatic weapon.


----------



## Bratva

nuclearpak said:


> Can somebody tell me why the Pakistani media loves to use the word 'jadeed tareen aslaha'???
> 
> They call everything from a AK to Steyr AUG as Jadeed Tareen Aslaha! Just call it automatic weapon.



Perhaps, at most they see toy guns in their life and when when they see real gun in their life, the think of it as a "Jadeed Tareen"

Atleast the guy who covered Dawn news series was a tad better than him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

nuclearpak said:


> Can somebody tell me why the Pakistani media loves to use the word 'jadeed tareen aslaha'???
> 
> They call everything from a AK to Steyr AUG as Jadeed Tareen Aslaha! Just call it automatic weapon.



Because they are the worst when it comes to defense related reporting hardly any of them give proper information or has one


----------



## Side-Winder

Ragging at cadet college Kohat


----------



## Tacticool

Have SSG changed their uniform too?


----------



## Jango

One thing that is noticeable in the SSG(N) video apart from the pathetic commentary...is the use of M-4 and Steyr AUG. All of them use M-4's...no Type 56 visible.

While the SSG uses Type 56 mostly.

Maybe it's just due to the different environment of operations...SSG uses weapons in more rugged situation like the jungles of Tirah and mountains...while the SSG(N) operates in more 'clean' situations.


----------



## PWFI

nuclearpak said:


> One thing that is noticeable in the SSG(N) video apart from the pathetic commentary...is the use of M-4 and Steyr AUG. All of them use M-4's...no Type 56 visible.
> 
> While the SSG uses Type 56 mostly.
> 
> Maybe it's just due to the different environment of operations...SSG uses weapons in more rugged situation like the jungles of Tirah and mountains...while the SSG(N) operates in more 'clean' situations.



Sir you can see in this video, use of Type56 in close quater combat by SSGN, but one thing that is noticeable in the SSG(N) is a new combat helmet like US speacial forces. Watch from 19.05 onward

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Zarvan said:


> Watch this program on Naval Special Forces of Pakistan I must say well researched program @Aeronaut @Leader @Areesh @Imran Khan @Icarus @Rafi @nuclearpak @DESERT FIGHTER and others



Good find Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Zarvan said:


> Watch this program on Naval Special Forces of Pakistan I must say well researched program @Aeronaut @Leader @Areesh @Imran Khan @Icarus @Rafi @nuclearpak @DESERT FIGHTER and others


 @Aeronaut @DESERT FIGHTER @Imran Khan in this program when they show the training of entering an area and killing so called terrorists they use 4 different assault rifles can you please name them all ?



nuclearpak said:


> One thing that is noticeable in the SSG(N) video apart from the pathetic commentary...is the use of M-4 and Steyr AUG. All of them use M-4's...no Type 56 visible.
> 
> While the SSG uses Type 56 mostly.
> 
> Maybe it's just due to the different environment of operations...SSG uses weapons in more rugged situation like the jungles of Tirah and mountains...while the SSG(N) operates in more 'clean' situations.


Sir in close combat they use 4 different guns I think one is type 56 along with MP5 and M4 and one other I don't know which one was that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Well researched? @ 7:22 Speed of the boat 120 knots? is that a flying boat? LOL
@ 7:32 cyclic rate 250 rounds per 30 seconds? which MG fires at that is that creepy rate?
@ 7:40 Oh my GOD mom's little girl is so excited by a few waves, probably her first boat ride!
@ 9:53 "Bari Ship" that 40 foot boat?

This happens when any Liz, Cunt , and Cherry (my female equivalent for tom, dick and harry) thinks her looks alone will make the program a success without ever paying attention to technical details or getting some help from some specialist pro during screening/editing. 






Zarvan said:


> Watch this program on Naval Special Forces of Pakistan I must say well researched program @Aeronaut @Leader @Areesh @Imran Khan @Icarus @Rafi @nuclearpak @DESERT FIGHTER and others

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Pakistan Air Force (PAF) Mirage aircraft taking off from an Operational PAF Air Base to participate in Joint Air Exercise &#8220;Shaheen-II&#8221; with Chinese Air Force to be conducted at China form 03 to 22 September, on Tuesday, September 03, 2013.
- See more at: Pakistan Air Force (PAF) Mirage aircraft taking off from an Operational PA - TheNews International - Photo Gallery

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

A.Rafay said:


> Pakistan Air Force (PAF) Mirage aircraft taking off from an Operational PAF Air Base to participate in Joint Air Exercise &#8220;Shaheen-II&#8221; with Chinese Air Force to be conducted at China form 03 to 22 September, on Tuesday, September 03, 2013.
> - See more at: Pakistan Air Force (PAF) Mirage aircraft taking off from an Operational PA - TheNews International - Photo Gallery



Hope we soon get Block 2 JF-17 and J-10 B so we can replace these old planes


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


>



Is POF making the Steyr SSG 69 ? can we compare it with the russian dragunov ? Whate are the battle-expirience of this gun in the Pakistan Army ?


----------



## Thorough Pro

SSGN uses Steyr Aug primarily because its very lightweight and floats in water, Type 56 will have serious rust and resulting malfunction issues in the environment SSGN operates.



nuclearpak said:


> One thing that is noticeable in the SSG(N) video apart from the pathetic commentary...is the use of M-4 and Steyr AUG. All of them use M-4's...no Type 56 visible.
> 
> While the SSG uses Type 56 mostly.
> 
> Maybe it's just due to the different environment of operations...SSG uses weapons in more rugged situation like the jungles of Tirah and mountains...while the SSG(N) operates in more 'clean' situations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

I hate this dress, its neither comfortable nor practical for defence personnel, why cant they just change to proper military uniform?



salman108 said:


> Trigger discipline !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Salute to our sisters in Uniform












Prayer time | 1965.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

SarthakGanguly said:


> Looks like one badass SPG...  What is it?



This is made by USA M109 I think 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=574481759259971

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

SarthakGanguly said:


> Looks like one badass SPG...  What is it?



We have about 700 odd - M109 howitzer's including A5's.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Looked like the German Elefant(1943) at first glance. Beasts 


Zarvan said:


> This is made by USA M109 I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=574481759259971


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> We have about 700 odd - M109 howitzer's including A5's.



Sir are their chances we may go for PLZ 45 too


----------



## Kompromat

*ARE YOU* - wondering why the dog on the right is looking weird???



Loook down ---- real down 










 

@Zarvan @Hyperion @Armstrong

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Aeronaut said:


> It will be a bad choice - I'd rather go for T-155 Fatrina.



Is that Narendra Modi (younger days...shown in arrow)


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> It will be a bad choice - I'd rather go for T-155 Fatrina.


Yes that can be also a good option and that would also help us to increase our relations with brotherly turkey and go for other defense deals like corvettes and Frigates in future Man but we need to do something about economy


----------



## Hyperion

I DIEDDDDDD MUHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA........

Not everyone is gonna get it.... 




Aeronaut said:


> *ARE YOU* - wondering why the dog on the right is looking weird???
> 
> 
> 
> Loook down ---- real down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Zarvan @Hyperion @Armstrong




^^^^^ PROBABLY YOU DIDNT NOTICE THIS PART AS WELL^^^^^

Hyperion is the person and............. (from left to write. ----> ------> ------>)


----------



## Dillinger

Hyperion said:


> I DIEDDDDDD MUHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA........
> 
> Not everyone is gonna get it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^ PROBABLY YOU DIDNT NOTICE THIS PART AS WELL^^^^^
> 
> Hyperion is the person and............. (from left to write. ----> ------> ------>)



There should be a law against making fun of an honest and innocent engorgement.

Is Butt bigger than Zarvi?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Aeronaut said:


> We have about 700 odd - M109 howitzer's including A5's.



700 ? Are you sure ?


----------



## Kompromat

Ulla said:


> 700 ? Are you sure ?



In total yaar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Aeronaut said:


> *ARE YOU* - wondering why the dog on the right is looking weird???
> 
> 
> 
> Loook down ---- real down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Zarvan @Hyperion @Armstrong



Horny dawg 
Astaghfirullah,,, Some one should made underwears for animals, especially dogs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

Aeronaut said:


>



notice the Guy with the MG-3, with the new side stick, he can now storm with the MG-3 !!


----------



## SarthakGanguly

^^^ Boys will be boys....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Aeronaut said:


> In total yaar.




Than this must be a nightmare for the Indian Army, if Pakistan has really ca. 700 M109 A5 SP


----------



## Dillinger

Ulla said:


> 700 ? Are you sure ?



150+ A2/A3s (Artillery: Cold War Bargains Still To Be Had)

and 

115 A5 (U.S. delivers 48 field artillery cannons to Pakistan Army)
@Aeronaut the PLZ-45 would be an upgrade given the larger caliber.
@Ulla Not nearly, as far as the IA is concerned the 39er is under-powered despite the mobility- only now have they accepted the in-country designed 45 cal. even for themselves after much deliberation although the gold standard would be 52s with BB+RAP, your rocket artillery is a different case altogether.

The PLZ or even the Firtina will most definitely pack a better punch, but then beating the American after-sales services is not possible (dunno if that's an issue or not).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

SarthakGanguly said:


> ^^^ Boys will be boys....



It's like a Maverick AGM hanging on a hard point

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Looks like our dog here needs to get laid.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bratva

@Xeric Any idea, how much time it takes to lay down such a tank bridge? 30 60 minutes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

We all know that about ButtStrong&#8482; 



Aeronaut said:


> Looks like dog needs to get laid.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Dillinger said:


> 150+ A2/A3s (Artillery: Cold War Bargains Still To Be Had)
> 
> and
> 
> 115 A5 (U.S. delivers 48 field artillery cannons to Pakistan Army)
> @Aeronaut the PLZ-45 would be an upgrade given the larger caliber.




I don't like the PLZ-45. It will be a bad buy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Hyperion said:


> We all know that about ButtStrong&#8482;



Moral of the story | Pakistan Army's dog trainers are '_cockblockers_'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

Aeronaut said:


> I don't like the PLZ-45. It will be a bad buy!



Yaara, the Firtina is indeed better. But paisa is supreme man, money and China's growing MIC means that they will provide adequate spares and even M-ToT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

Mashallah, if we can do this with peanuts, imagine what would look like with a decent economy?

Salute to our brave Armed Forces. Much respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

China and Pakistan Begin Biannual Air Exercise Shaheen 2
@Aeronaut What these numbers mean which are written on this jet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Zarvan said:


> China and Pakistan Begin Biannual Air Exercise Shaheen 2
> @Aeronaut What these numbers mean which are written on this jet



10-114 

10 = 2010 Manufacturing year.

1 = Block 1

14 = The number of the aircraft from the production line.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> 10-114
> 
> 10 = 2010 Manufacturing year.
> 
> 1 = Block 1
> 
> 14 = The number of the aircraft from the production line.



hope to see that 1 turned into really soon


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan

Lt Gen Rashad Mahmood ex Comd 4 Corps present CGS a strong candidate for next COAS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831; &#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;'&#831;'\&#821;&#839;&#831;&#831;\&#1079;=(&#8226;&#810;&#9679=&#949;/&#821;&#839;&#831;&#831;/'&#831;'&#831; &#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831; &#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831; 
&#1575;&#1587; &#1672;&#1585;&#1740;&#1711;&#1740;&#1606;&#1608;&#1601; &#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1604; &#1580;&#1740;&#1587;&#1740; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1740; &#1608;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601; &#1729;&#1608; 
&#1662;&#1575; &#1606;&#1670; &#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740;&#1729; &#1583;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587; &#1705;&#1740; &#1729;&#1575; &#1574;&#1740;&#1657; &#1729;&#1608; 
&#1576;&#1681;&#1740; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1578;&#1705; &#1580;&#1587; &#1705;&#1740; &#1570; &#1574;&#1740; &#1587;&#1575; &#1574;&#1740;&#1657; &#1729;&#1608; 
&#1576;&#1587; &#1578;&#1726;&#1608;&#1681;&#1740; &#1587;&#1740; &#1608;&#1729; &#1705;&#1608;&#1575; &#1574;&#1740;&#1657; &#1729;&#1608; @Aeronaut @Rafi @balixd and others

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Zarvan said:


> &#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831; &#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;'&#831;'\&#821;&#839;&#831;&#831;\&#1079;=(&#8226;&#810;&#9679=&#949;/&#821;&#839;&#831;&#831;/'&#831;'&#831; &#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831; &#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;&#831;
> &#1575;&#1587; &#1672;&#1585;&#1740;&#1711;&#1740;&#1606;&#1608;&#1601; &#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601;&#1604; &#1580;&#1740;&#1587;&#1740; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1740; &#1608;&#1575;&#1574;&#1601; &#1729;&#1608;
> &#1662;&#1575; &#1606;&#1670; &#1575;&#1588;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740;&#1729; &#1583;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587; &#1705;&#1740; &#1729;&#1575; &#1574;&#1740;&#1657; &#1729;&#1608;
> &#1576;&#1681;&#1740; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1578;&#1705; &#1580;&#1587; &#1705;&#1740; &#1570; &#1574;&#1740; &#1587;&#1575; &#1574;&#1740;&#1657; &#1729;&#1608;
> &#1576;&#1587; &#1578;&#1726;&#1608;&#1681;&#1740; &#1587;&#1740; &#1608;&#1729; &#1705;&#1608;&#1575; &#1574;&#1740;&#1657; &#1729;&#1608; @Aeronaut @Rafi @balixd and others



My favorite gun after AK-47, Russian Dragonov.....


----------



## Zarvan

Black Eagle 90 said:


> My favorite gun after AK-47, Russian Dragonov.....



What is the range of this Gun and @Aeronaut please post the range of Guns which Pakistan Armed Forces use


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aeronaut said:


> We have about 700 odd - M109 howitzer's including A5's.



Rest are being upgraded to A5 status.. i.e: upgrade kits.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Zarvan said:


> What is the range of this Gun and @Aeronaut please post the range of Guns which Pakistan Armed Forces use


 @DESERT FIGHTER owns one - he can say for sure.


----------



## Zarvan

@DESERT FIGHTER How come you own a Sniper Rifle ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> What is the range of this Gun and @Aeronaut please post the range of Guns which Pakistan Armed Forces use





Aeronaut said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER owns one - he can say for sure.




The ones in services are chinese .. others soviet/russian..captured frm talibunnies.. effective range 800-900..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER How come you own a Sniper Rifle ?



Gun enthusiast,enmity etc..


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Gun enthusiast,enmity etc..



Okay than you can guide me How I can get Type 56 and Cold M4 and others assault rifles


----------



## Kompromat

@Zarvan

Blot action refiles are NPB. Sniper rifles are included.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Okay than you can guide me How I can get Type 56 and Cold M4 and others assault rifles



Visit an arms store... and be ready to spend a shyt load on M-4 etc.. type-56 are a little cheap.. u can get a used one for around 70k.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

mafiya said:


> @Xeric Any idea, how much time it takes to lay down such a tank bridge? 30 60 minutes?


This information is not for the public domain.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jango

Xeric said:


> This information is not for the public domain.



That is surprising...

Does the time depend on the bridge layer used or is it specific to each Army?

Because if we use American machines, then shouldnt the time be pretty public?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Internal view of High Speed Assault Boat. JOIN FOR


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bratva

nuclearpak said:


> That is surprising...
> 
> Does the time depend on the bridge layer used or is it specific to each Army?
> 
> Because if we use American machines, then shouldnt the time be pretty public?




Just an idea of how much time other militaries take to lay a bridge



> The automatic laying and loading system can lay a bridge horizontally in approximately 5 minutes (14 meter bridge) and 6 minutes (26 meter bridge) by a single person. The low silhouette of the vehicle remains preserved during this procedure. The loading of the bridge takes 8 minutes with the 26 meter bridge and only 7 with the 14 meter bridge.
> 
> The system is capable of laying bridges at day and night, thanks to a distance measuring instrument, a thermal imaging device as well as a CCD camera. The operation of the system by one soldier alone, even with the hatch closed, is ensured by clearly laid out operating elements and a graphical user interface. An integrated program for a self-test guarantees the high reliability. In addition, the LEGUAN comes equipped with an emergency system for the laying and loading of the bridges.
> 
> Bridge laying system LEGUAN | KMW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## airomerix

Rare collection.


----------



## Xeric

nuclearpak said:


> That is surprising...
> 
> Does the time depend on the bridge layer used or is it specific to each Army?
> 
> Because if we use American machines, then shouldnt the time be pretty public?


^^ Apart from the OEM's specifications, the time also depends on the perfection of drills, number of the men (detachment), and as the bridges are terrain/soil specific, the actual time will never be equal to that mentioned on the 'How To' booklet. 

Lastly, who knows that we might have done some modifications to alter the time suiting our operating enviornment and the enemy situation?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

mafiya said:


> Just an idea of how much time other militaries take to lay a bridge


There is a hellouva difference between the time taken to lay 'a' bridge and in laying 'the' bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

if we never come back home,say to our family,we fight for "ALLAH",we embraced "SHAHDAT"............!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Zarvan said:


>



the arch in honour of late Colonnel Imam, who was mercileslly killed and his corpse shown by the TTP fiends like an animal.
a person who was directly involved in Afghan Jihad and was lovingly given the nick name Col Imam by Afghan Mujahideen. he was not involved in WoT and had long since retried from army before 9-11 but still TTP abducted and killed him 

after watching the video of his execution I wonder how PTI and JI, JUI etc have the heart to say that TTP are their own angry brothers?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## arushbhai

Side-Winder said:


> Ragging at cadet college Kohat


Thats not ragging, thats down right stupidity. The guy is an idiot calling people of Taank terrorist. Idiot. Thats not how you do ragging in military. The first kid he approached, that was a good act. He made him speak louder because the guy was obviously nervous so he wanted to break the ice. But the 2nd guy was abused when he said he was from taank.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PWFI

arushbhai said:


> Thats not ragging, thats down right stupidity. The guy is an idiot calling people of Taank terrorist. Idiot. Thats not how you do ragging in military. The first kid he approached, that was a good act. He made him speak louder because the guy was obviously nervous so he wanted to break the ice. But the 2nd guy was abused when he said he was from taank.



Look at his stupid english accent as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

PWFI said:


> Look at his stupid english accent as well.



I think even if you beat the living **** out of these "monitors", you dont get in trouble. They are just bunch of idiots that roam around and pretend that they are tough. I would beat the absolute living hell out of him if he does that to me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder

arushbhai said:


> Thats not ragging, thats down right stupidity. The guy is an idiot calling people of Taank terrorist. Idiot. Thats not how you do ragging in military. The first kid he approached, that was a good act. He made him speak louder because the guy was obviously nervous so he wanted to break the ice. But the 2nd guy was abused when he said he was from taank.



ragging main chawlen na mari jayen to us ko ragging ni kehtay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Yarmuk Exercise ..Cadets in 2nd Term in PMA Kakul - Toughest Exercise... Continous walking..
4 Days and 5 Night and 180 KM Walking with No Solid arrangements of Sleeping...... 30 Pounds Weight and 4-5 KG Weight G-3





Little honorary SSG Captains with Anti-Terrorist Force Commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Coming soon to Pakistan INSHALLAH





The Boss

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

"Contended father of a Brave Son-Subedar Major (Retired) Mansab Khan father of Captain Sarfraz Shaheed".
It takes courage to stand in front of volley of bullets, but it takes it takes even more courage to send your son to do the act. It takes courage to assault through a minefield but it takes even more courage to see your brother off to such a field. It takes courage to stand firm in the trenches but it takes nerves of steel for a wife to sit back at home and wait to see whether her husband comes back on his feet or wrapped in the green flag. It takes courage to charge onto the enemy but it takes ultimate guts to be the son of a father who risks his life everyday for his country.It is difficult for a father to be in the line of duty when his daughter is getting married back home, but it is a real test for a daughter to leave her home without having her father to see her off. SALUTE to the families of the defenders of PAKISTAN who train these lionhearted souls to sacrifice themselves for the safeguard of the motherland. PAKISTAN ZINDABAD @Aeronaut @RazPaK @Imran Khan @Areesh @Leader @nuclearpak @Oscar @balixd @Slav Defence @INDIC @doppelganger @humanfirst @OrionHunter @Spring Onion @araz @mafiya @Talon @Alpha1 @Jazzbot @PWFI @Xestan @Agnostic_Indian and others

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


>



Every FC-Soldier should look dangerous and readiness like the this proud Soldier here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Now who might this be

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OrionHunter

Zarvan said:


> It takes courage to stand in front of volley of bullets, but it takes it takes even more courage to send your son to do the act. It takes courage to assault through a minefield but it takes even more courage to see your brother off to such a field. It takes courage to stand firm in the trenches but it takes nerves of steel for a wife to sit back at home and wait to see whether her husband comes back on his feet or wrapped in the green flag. It takes courage to charge onto the enemy but it takes ultimate guts to be the son of a father who risks his life everyday for his country.It is difficult for a father to be in the line of duty when his daughter is getting married back home, but it is a real test for a daughter to leave her home without having her father to see her off. SALUTE to the families of the defenders of PAKISTAN who train these lionhearted souls to sacrifice themselves for the safeguard of the motherland. PAKISTAN ZINDABAD @Aeronaut @RazPaK @Imran Khan @Areesh @Leader @nuclearpak @Oscar @balixd @Slav Defence @INDIC @doppelganger
> @humanfirst @OrionHunter @Spring Onion @araz @mafiya @Talon @Alpha1 @Jazzbot @PWFI @Xestan @Agnostic_Indian and others


This couldn't have been said better!  As the saying goes, "They also serve who stand and wait."

There was also a case where an officer could not attend his own marriage as he was serving in an operational area. The date was fixed according to the pundits. So it could not be postponed. Guess what? The marriage did take place as scheduled but instead of the groom, a framed 3x3ft framed photograph was placed for the 'pheras' and the bride garlanded it to consummate the ceremony!

Don't believe it? It's true. Probably the only case in the world where the bridegroom himself wasn't present for his own marriage! What about the bride? She sacrificed the most important day in her life! But then service to the nation comes first always and every time!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Lt. Shahab Hamid Bajwa (Shaheed)





Weapons of Pak Army | Night Vision Gear

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=350571985077444

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

Pakistan Air Force aircraft along with Chinese PLAAF Fighter aircraft taxing out for the mission in Shaheen II Exercises, in Islamabad on Sunday, September 15, 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Liquidmetal

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=350571985077444



In this clip, which does not have sound, I assume one of our boys won the coveted Sword of Honour at Sandhurst (one of the the top military academy, if it is not the best) - brilliant achievement, and again I say that if we can look this good living on peanuts, imagine what we can become if we made enough money to live on meat.  

Final point: Our chap looks very smart in that uniform, is that the Pakistan Army uniform for the passing out parade or is the British Army? If the latter maybe we should have this for our passing out parades, looks superb.


----------



## Fieldmarshal

Liquidmetal said:


> Final point: Our chap looks very smart in that uniform, is that the Pakistan Army uniform for the passing out parade or is the British Army? If the latter maybe we should have this for our passing out parades, looks superb.




thats the winter passing out prade sd ,it is used for the winter PMA term passing out prade


----------



## Imran Khan

Ulla said:


> Long Hairs are allowed ? I have nothing against it, but I just aks
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like TOW and not Bakthar Shikan on M-113 APC !



yes it is TOW







Ulla said:


> Long Hairs are allowed ? I have nothing against it, but I just aks
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like TOW and not Bakthar Shikan on M-113 APC !



yes it is TOW


----------



## F.O.X

WOW





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=565127730221533

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


>



Pakistan is inducting from day to day more and more special Forces, with SSG, SSGN, SSG of Air Force, Elite Force of Punjab, Kyber Elite Force, Special Light Commando Battalions in every Army Division, our Armed Forces are becoming a very powerfull Infantry Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Last Hope

Ulla said:


> Pakistan is inducting from day to day more and more special Forces, with SSG, SSGN, SSG of Air Force, Elite Force of Punjab, Kyber Elite Force, Special Light Commando Battalions in every Army Division, our Armed Forces are becoming a very powerfull Infantry Force.



Very true, this is response in accordance to the new doctrine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

Last Hope said:


> Very true, this is response in accordance to the new doctrine.



A selam Brother

May be you could explain me something of this new doctrine ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Ulla said:


> A selam Brother
> 
> May be you could explain me something of this new doctrine ?



Wa Alaikum Assalam.

It, for the first time ever, changes the entire focus of concern from India to 'Internal issues' as the biggest priority. I talked to a officer today who is awaiting his posting letter for the upcoming operation and he briefed me about the plans. Sure fact, something huge is coming up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Not army officer or even a soldier.



I know she most probably belongs to that Make a Wish Foundation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Zarvan if u ask me dude you should be banned for posting so many old pics...most of them are also reposts.... heck even I posted some of those pics including the helis,military exs,PMA pics n many more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

Aeronaut said:


> Light Commando Battalion?



Could be but here's an interesting bit about that pic.
He's wearing a MICH TC-2000 helmet, the standard helmet of the U.S army. It looks like the PASGT that we've been seeing often these days but this one isn't it. I don't think I've ever seen a pic of SSG personal wearing this helmet either. Hopefully its a locally manufactured one, Cavalier Pakistan claims that they can build these helmets.


----------



## Kompromat

GIANTsasquatch said:


> Could be but here's an interesting bit about that pic.
> He's wearing a MICH TC-2000 helmet, the standard helmet of the U.S army. It looks like the PASGT that we've been seeing often these days but this one isn't it. I don't think I've ever seen a pic of SSG personal wearing this helmet either. Hopefully its a locally manufactured one, Cavalier Pakistan claims that they can build these helmets.



Pakistan does build Cavlar Helmets.

:: GIDS - BALLISTIC-HELMET ::

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gangsta_rap

Aeronaut said:


> Pakistan does build Cavlar Helmets.
> 
> :: GIDS - BALLISTIC-HELMET ::



We've been using kevlar helmets for a while, hell we even have the capability of manufacturing and outfitting regular soldiers really nicely with things like interceptor vests and ballistic goggles, but my point was about the MiCH TC-2000 helmet, you don't see that helmet outside of american use that often.

But this thread is dedicated to photos and media, I guess we'll get the chance to talk more about this later on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> No actually the Army is raising an LCB for COIN.
> 
> Yara ask Brig Sahib about Special Operations Wing of the FC, what is its structure, training standards, requirements and so on willya?


Please tell the main features of LCB


----------



## Rafi

Zarvan said:


> Please tell the main features of LCB



Army Chief visits Mangla to witness various training activities

RAWALPINDI, Dec 1 (APP): Chief of the Army Staff, General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani visited Mangla today to witness various training activities. 
*
He visited a Light Commando Battalion undergoing training. While informally interacting with the troops, he appreciated their morale and professionalism.*

COAS also witnessed Low Intensity Conflict training being carried out by Young Officers of various units/formations. 

He emphasized the need to comprehend dynamics of Low Intensity Conflict and develop skills at individual/unit level accordingly.

COAS also met Lance Naik MianYousaf Jamil, World Record holder for planting most number of trees in a single day. He lauded the spirit behind the effort of Lance Naik Yousaf to promote tree plantation.

Earlier, COAS was received by Corps Commander, Lieutenant General Khalid Nawaz Khan.






The LCB is a generic term for special battalions that will be part of various formations - will be proficient in but not exclusively, Air Assault, FIBUA, COIN, Para-drop.

There equivalent would be the UK "Para's", US Rangers/101st Airborne Division, specialized Infantry, that would allow the SSG to conduct true traditional Special Forces missions. 

Though the task is complex and expensive, the PA has already raised up a few of the units, Wolves, but others are in the process of being raised, more helicopter resources are a must for this concept to be fully realised. 

But these units will also have a part to play in any conventional war as well, as they are very flexible, a scenario would be to capture bridges or strategic locations after being heli dropped or para dropped behind enemy lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Rafi said:


> Army Chief visits Mangla to witness various training activities
> 
> RAWALPINDI, Dec 1 (APP): Chief of the Army Staff, General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani visited Mangla today to witness various training activities.
> *
> He visited a Light Commando Battalion undergoing training. While informally interacting with the troops, he appreciated their morale and professionalism.*
> 
> COAS also witnessed Low Intensity Conflict training being carried out by Young Officers of various units/formations.
> 
> He emphasized the need to comprehend dynamics of Low Intensity Conflict and develop skills at individual/unit level accordingly.
> 
> COAS also met Lance Naik MianYousaf Jamil, World Record holder for planting most number of trees in a single day. He lauded the spirit behind the effort of Lance Naik Yousaf to promote tree plantation.
> 
> Earlier, COAS was received by Corps Commander, Lieutenant General Khalid Nawaz Khan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LCB is a generic term for special battalions that will be part of various formations - will be proficient in but not exclusively, Air Assault, FIBUA, COIN, Para-drop.
> 
> There equivalent would be the UK "Para's", US Rangers/101st Airborne Division, specialized Infantry, that would allow the SSG to conduct true traditional Special Forces missions.
> 
> Though the task is complex and expensive, the PA has already raised up a few of the units, Wolves, but others are in the process of being raised, more helicopter resources are a must for this concept to be fully realised.
> 
> But these units will also have a part to play in any conventional war as well, as they are very flexible, a scenario would be to capture bridges or strategic locations after being heli dropped or para dropped behind enemy lines.


 @Rafi that is good one later they can be used against our beloved neighbor India by the what will be the number of LCB ?


----------



## Rafi

Zarvan said:


> @Rafi that is good one later they can be used against our beloved neighbor India by the what will be the number of LCB ?



It will vary according to the requirements set out the raising of the units, according to army thinktanks.


----------



## Kompromat

GIANTsasquatch said:


> We've been using kevlar helmets for a while, hell we even have the capability of manufacturing and outfitting regular soldiers really nicely with things like interceptor vests and ballistic goggles, but my point was about the MiCH TC-2000 helmet, you don't see that helmet outside of american use that often.
> 
> But this thread is dedicated to photos and media, I guess we'll get the chance to talk more about this later on.



Recently in a video i saw the SSGN wearing MiCH TC-2000 helmets.


----------



## Rafi

The first LCB unofficially the "Wolves". According to me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

GIANTsasquatch said:


> Could be but here's an interesting bit about that pic.
> He's wearing a MICH TC-2000 helmet, the standard helmet of the U.S army. It looks like the PASGT that we've been seeing often these days but this one isn't it. I don't think I've ever seen a pic of SSG personal wearing this helmet either. Hopefully its a locally manufactured one, Cavalier Pakistan claims that they can build these helmets.



Not really. We've seen this helmet on our boys quite a few times before. Unless, I can't differentiate between the two.


----------



## Inception-06

Rafi said:


> The first LCB unofficially the "Wolves". According to me



I Hope the wolves will get the RIGHT equipment to hunt down the dogs !


----------



## mr42O

wtf was with speaking english ??? slave mentalty (( 



arushbhai said:


> Thats not ragging, thats down right stupidity. The guy is an idiot calling people of Taank terrorist. Idiot. Thats not how you do ragging in military. The first kid he approached, that was a good act. He made him speak louder because the guy was obviously nervous so he wanted to break the ice. But the 2nd guy was abused when he said he was from taank.


----------



## Xeric

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153229400395251





Must watch.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Inception-06

Xeric said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153229400395251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must watch.



Pakistan Army Zindabad !


----------



## Inception-06

Aik Din Geo Ke Saath (8th March 2013) Irfan Mehmood - YouTube


----------



## Kompromat

@Xeric

My younger brother is an abdalian, i know for a fact what you guys turn them into. Kudos to the forces for doing such a brilliant job !


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric

Aeronaut said:


> @Xeric
> 
> My younger brother is an abdalian, i know for a fact what you guys turn them into. Kudos to the forces for doing such a brilliant job !



Whereas your and my brother can afford these colleges and others like them by virtue of thier back ground and grooming, the emphasis in this case is to provide the same facility to areas like Sui, Wana or those never heard of. And i think the Arny has been successful in its missiin, though the responsibility for the same lies on the shoulders of the politucal govt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Brigadier Tariq Mehmood Shaheed, most
popularly known as Brigadier TM and now TM
Shaheed, (8 Oct 1938 &#8211; 29 May 1989)
Look at the picture he is standing between
many other SSG commandos on a Siachen
where the coldness is in minus even in day
sunlight but he is in folding sleeves while others
are full hot warm suits. @WebMaster @Aeronaut @RazPaK @Leader @Oscar @nuclearpak @Jazzbot @Arabian Legend @Areesh @A.Rafay @AUz @RAMPAGE @Spring Onion @Talon @HRK @PWFI @Icarus @Xeric and others

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Inception-06

Xeric said:


>



I like this "FIRE" and than bammm bamm bham arrrrrrrhhhh Nare Takbir ALLAH HU AKBAR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

Zarvan said:


> Brigadier Tariq Mehmood Shaheed, most
> popularly known as Brigadier TM and now TM
> Shaheed, (8 Oct 1938 &#8211; 29 May 1989)
> Look at the picture he is standing between
> many other SSG commandos on a Siachen
> where the coldness is in minus even in day
> sunlight but he is in folding sleeves while others
> are full hot warm suits. @WebMaster @Aeronaut @RazPaK @Leader @Oscar @nuclearpak @Jazzbot @Arabian Legend @Areesh @A.Rafay @AUz @RAMPAGE @Spring Onion @Talon @HRK @PWFI @Icarus @Xeric and others



Shitt Mann.... Salute to you Sir!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Informant

These APCs are death traps. Sheesh!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Informant said:


> These APCs are death traps. Sheesh!



And their main weapon is only a 12.7mm Gun, the Indian APC have much more firepower !


----------



## Informant

It's not about firepower, there is no add on armor. Anything stronger than an RPG 7 and everyone inside will eat shrapnel. Needs ceramic armor plates. There is a reason why the US ditched them straight after Vietnam.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Informant said:


> It's not about firepower, there is no add on armor. Anything stronger than an RPG 7 and everyone inside will eat shrapnel. Needs ceramic armor plates. There is a reason why the US ditched them straight after Vietnam.



Add on armor or up armored versions of maaz,talha etc had been introduced years ago..and if you catch news etc you would have probably seems them in service..even with the police...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

Those armour plates arent upto standards that is the need of the time. These armours are quite expensive and I can see the slow acquisition. But the size of these APCs, one can see them miles away and they would be minced meat for anyone in the kill zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aeronaut said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> No actually the Army is raising an LCB for COIN.
> 
> Yara ask Brig Sahib about Special Operations Wing of the FC, what is its structure, training standards, requirements and so on willya?



Bro I asked him.... FC regiments,their wings have SF platoons... trained by FC with help from SSG guys... and are headed by an officer...and have good gear or weapons etc...


PS....FC also gets SSG guys on deputation...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Informant said:


> Those armour plates arent upto standards that is the need of the time. These armours are quite expensive and I can see the slow acquisition. But the size of these APCs, one can see them miles away and they would be minced meat for anyone in the kill zone.



I don't know how you came to that conclusion... the pics of that version are posted on this forum swell.. although I can't post them right now coz I'm using a tab... as for size can you give us an example of some small tracked armoured vehicles or even wheel end APCs or ifvs with similar troop carrying capabilities and so forth?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

The talha maaz etc APc are huge billboard in the plain desert terrain of the eastern border. Their tall heights are a dead giveaway to their location. 

This is the armour the Israelis have in use






We do not have such armored APC's. The armor we use is on the sides and that too at sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@DESERT FIGHTER

I also need to know if the rumors of FC being trained to ultimately become a dedicated Counter Insurgency/Counter Terrorism Force are correct or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aeronaut said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> I also need to know if the rumors of FC being trained to ultimately become a dedicated Counter Insurgency/Counter Terrorism Force are correct or not.



The SOWs are for that very reason for anti terrorism n coin ops...



Informant said:


> The talha maaz etc APc are huge billboard in the plain desert terrain of the eastern border. Their tall heights are a dead giveaway to their location.
> 
> This is the armour the Israelis have in use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do not have such armored APC's. The armor we use is on the sides and that too at sides.



See the new P version...as for those APC..its just an up armoured m113... similar to our armored vehicles just smaller in length.. than maaz or talha....


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


>



what is the status of this T-85IIMP Tanks, I heard the Army did not have good experience in the past with them !


----------



## Zarvan

@Ullah I think Pakistan is still using these Tanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafi

Aeronaut said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> I also need to know if the rumors of FC being trained to ultimately become a dedicated Counter Insurgency/Counter Terrorism Force are correct or not.



The FC thanks to TK and others is on par and equivalent to good light infantry troops, capable of complex and hard military operations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Rafi said:


> The FC thanks to TK and others is on par and equivalent to good light infantry troops, capable of complex and hard military operations.



Met Gen Tariq in 2009... when he visited our regiment..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Rafi said:


> Army Chief visits Mangla to witness various training activities
> 
> RAWALPINDI, Dec 1 (APP): Chief of the Army Staff, General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani visited Mangla today to witness various training activities.
> *
> He visited a Light Commando Battalion undergoing training. While informally interacting with the troops, he appreciated their morale and professionalism.*
> 
> COAS also witnessed Low Intensity Conflict training being carried out by Young Officers of various units/formations.
> 
> He emphasized the need to comprehend dynamics of Low Intensity Conflict and develop skills at individual/unit level accordingly.
> 
> COAS also met Lance Naik MianYousaf Jamil, World Record holder for planting most number of trees in a single day. He lauded the spirit behind the effort of Lance Naik Yousaf to promote tree plantation.
> 
> Earlier, COAS was received by Corps Commander, Lieutenant General Khalid Nawaz Khan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The LCB is a generic term for special battalions that will be part of various formations - will be proficient in but not exclusively, Air Assault, FIBUA, COIN, Para-drop.
> 
> There equivalent would be the UK "Para's", US Rangers/101st Airborne Division, specialized Infantry, that would allow the SSG to conduct true traditional Special Forces missions.
> 
> Though the task is complex and expensive, the PA has already raised up a few of the units, Wolves, but others are in the process of being raised, more helicopter resources are a must for this concept to be fully realised.
> 
> But these units will also have a part to play in any conventional war as well, as they are very flexible, a scenario would be to capture bridges or strategic locations after being heli dropped or para dropped behind enemy lines.



A quick search reveals tht this unit was set up in 2010 or even before tht...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

> Gayari martyrs monument.














> Life in an igloo.


















@Zarvan sir i beg of you.. please next time dont post decade old pics!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*School built n sponsored by PA in Liberia:
*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Rafi

Even PMA cadets are starting to look hardcore, the upside of the 12 year WOT is the toughness and professionalism of our forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Liquidmetal

Rafi said:


> Even PMA cadets are starting to look hardcore, the upside of the 12 year WOT is the toughness and professionalism of our forces.



I was thinking the same, I mean, these images show a more professional and hardened army, and also some of those men look more Turkish then Pakistani, is this a deliberate ploy by ISPR to put handsome, rugged looking people in these mutli-media packages? (BTW I am not gay in case some of you get worried LOL). 

The only thing that pisses me off is those mobiles - the open transportation of precious army people. They should always be in armoured carriers. Our dushman has shown an ability to hurt us everywhere therefore we need to be more professional and use protected transportation.

BTW During the 2001/2002 stand-off against India, the Indian operation was Parakram, what was the Pakistani operation called?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rafi

LCB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gangsta_rap

Lolwat, serviceman finishing his prayers over there. He's wearing a US army issue vest (probably 2nd hand too if you look at the camo). Are some of these guys given that much freedom when it comes to gear?


----------



## Rafi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Rafi said:


> LCB



Not LCB .... 



> *Pakistani army Chief General Kayani has witnessed formation level training exercises in Bahawalpur Cantt and Khairpur Tamianwali. These exercises focused on the training of Pakistani soldiers for conventional operations in the desert areas with help from the mechanized forces of Pakistan Army and Pakistan Air Force......Held in 2012.*





Rafi said:


>



Picture from 2004.



Rafi said:


>



Battle of Bajaur 2008..



truthseeker2010 said:


> Do get training in these matters as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Do they get training in these matters as well?




AMC cadets..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> AMC cadets..



Sir I was just being sarcastic....


----------



## Mad King

Imran Khan said:


> you look that guy behind but never seen PLOT BARAY FROKHT ? &#1662;&#1604;&#1575;&#1657; &#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1746; &#1601;&#1585;&#1608;&#1582;&#1578;
> 
> And since when these red bricks used in SA? that guy is not shurta for sure



Oye woh motorway police ka banda hai


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Northern Light Infantry:
*













































*Baltistan Scouts:
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rafi

NLI some of the toughest guys - you could ever meet, and also stamina to run up and down the mountains.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## viper46

Rafi said:


> LCB



arent those swimming goggles?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

viper46 said:


> arent those swimming goggles?



Old goggles... being replaced... first ones to recieve where the guys on the border... now slowly and steadily things are changing:






Pic taken during the elections...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

viper46 said:


> arent those swimming goggles?



This equipment is for the desert Dust, for Soldiers which will operate in and Thar desert.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Got this from a govt/ISPR type site..:






It was a cool pic .. so i saved it... dont know if this has been posted... but surely not in the last 25-30 pages...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

LCB (Also posted pics in the SSG,SSW,SSN,SOW thread)... but since some other pics were posted here .. hence:


























Old army ex:
















earthquak in Awaran:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PDF screwed up... post # 1381 missing... whats going on!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> PDF screwed up... post # 1381 missing... whats going on!!!



Pakistan Coast guards must be handed over to PN along with Additional funds to support them well. PN men should be stationed on timely basis in Coast guards as well as in Marines... :paksitan:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Liquidmetal

Some great pictures, many thanks for all the people who find and post these for our pleasure. I must say that the armed forces are looking much more professional and modern. Kayani's policy of keeping the army out of politics etc seems to have given the army and the armed forces a much needed reboot to their professional and primary ethose that is to fight and win.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Nishan_101 said:


> Pakistan Coast guards must be handed over to PN along with Additional funds to support them well. PN men should be stationed on timely basis in Coast guards as well as in Marines... :paksitan:










This Boots should be equipped with a 12.7mm Anti air craft Gun.

Why ? 

Because so more Antiaircraft Guns we can bring mobile on sea, at our ship plattforms, such a greater and larger LIGHT air defence networke we can build and provide to our costs. 

I know its a simple 12.7mm Gun, but we are producing it in Pakistan, so the costs are very low, and we can make this Guns more effective if all 12.7mm Guns will get a Target-Scope and all ship Platforms will be equipped with MANPADS.


The German Army Bundeswehr and the old Wehrmacht had the theory, in air defence case you have to use everything against the enemy Air craft (or missiles):

Notice what the Soldiers are doing at 01:44 they are using every Thing to provide light Air Defence from the G-3 to MG-3, and we have the 12.7mm Dshk Gun in very large numbers. 

Flugabwehr-/Fliegerabwehrschießplatz Todendorf - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


>




Why they use the MP-5 at Siachen when it is well known,that the G-3 and MP-5 jam in minus and cold high altitude areas, the rifles encountered some reliability problems in the very cold climate, which took place in the Kargil conflict.


----------



## Nishan_101

I think PAC should have tried to produce Sea King, Alouttee II and IIIs, AW109 and AW139 Helicopters in house for PN, PAA and PAF.


----------



## Inception-06

I would call this here "Pakistani limited area defence capabilities against Indian opposing aircraft and helicopters"

COAS Witness Training Activities of Army Air Defence Units (29/03/12) - Pakistan Army - YouTube

Pakistan Army Air Defence - Air Defence ke Sher Jawan - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Had a dinner last night with 'foujis' at MCS rawalpindi


----------



## Alpha1

Side-Winder said:


> Had a dinner last night with 'foujis' at MCS rawalpindi


Show me some pics, not necessarily here  
Did they wear Mess kits?


----------



## Side-Winder

Alpha1 said:


> Show me some pics, not necessarily here
> Did they wear Mess kits?



ni yar all guys ( NUSTIANs and Military cadets ) were dressed in formal pant shirts/pant coats.the difference was the unique 'fouji katt' of their hair,

we paid tribute to one of the fallen comrades from BATCH TE-47 (ours is TE-50)..The captain was martyred in peshawer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Side-Winder said:


> ni yar all guys ( NUSTIANs and Military cadets ) were dressed in formal pant shirts/pant coats.the difference was the unique 'fouji katt' of their hair,
> 
> we paid tribute to one of the fallen comrades from BATCH TE-47 (ours is TE-50)..The captain was martyred in peshawer



REST IN PEACE! RESPECT.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tacticool

DESERT FIGHTER said:


>


The cobra in last pic looks very "lush push". heared that PAC refurbished them and attached their own modules on which us made suspicions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abdul_Haseeb said:


> The cobra in last pic looks very "lush push". heared that PAC refurbished them and attached their own modules on which us made suspicions.



Thts the news...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Posted by F.O.X in another thread (Thank him)*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rafi

This is the new face of Pakistan's Infantry - world class equipment and training.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## farhan_9909

Rafi said:


> This is the new face of Pakistan's Infantry - world class equipment and training.



yesterday i saw young soldier in a similar uniform in abbottabad.it seems like this is indeed a standard pattern now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mad King

RazPaK said:


> Yaar tu bhi... Ustaad asay photo maat post kiya karo. Kuch, kuch hota hain.




Qoumon ki Izzat In behan aur betiyon ki wajah sy hei. Lets respect them bro so others think twice before saying anything. Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Liquidmetal

As always a great batch of photographs, my only complaint is the number, I am greedy, I want more.


----------



## Donatello

Rafi said:


> This is the new face of Pakistan's Infantry - world class equipment and training.




Dayem, now only if we could do away with the Ak-4x/5x rifles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

RazPaK said:


> Yaar tu bhi... Ustaad asay photo maat post kiya karo. Kuch, kuch hota hain.


Muhe boht kuch hota ha.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Mad King said:


> Qoumon ki Izzat In behan aur betiyon ki wajah sy hei. Lets respect them bro so others think twice before saying anything. Cheers.


Wo to ha magr agr ye behn or batia he rahain to.


----------



## Rafi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

I


Rafi said:


>



Rafi Lala .. uve also started posted years old pics..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Azme Nau Ex:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

RazPaK said:


> Yaar tu bhi... Ustaad asay photo maat post kiya karo. Kuch, kuch hota hain.


LOL. she actually looks almost like my Persian friend .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> LOL. she actually looks almost like my Persian friend .



Any woman that can pilot a fighter jet makes me instantly attracted to her.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

RazPaK said:


> Any woman that can pilot a fighter jet makes me instantly attracted to her.


maa sadkay vari!
btw, how is ur pani vala jahaaz?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Defusing an IED during Op RR in swat.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

LOL, only Pakistani act this crazy way!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> LOL, only Pakistani act this crazy way!



Which way ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Defusing an IED during Op RR in swat.
> 
> *



RoFL.

That was awesome. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@Zarvan

Its a multicam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## m haris khan

amzing I SALUTE


----------



## Liquidmetal

More please, and thank you to all the nice people here, posting these great pics. Salute to our Pakistan.


----------



## Inception-06

Ulla said:


> what piece of wood this Soldiers holds in his hands ? For what ?



Could someone help here please ?


----------



## Rafi

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I
> 
> 
> Rafi Lala .. uve also started posted years old pics..



Sorry bro - will try not to do in the future, nothing worse than opening this thread for new pictures and seeing old ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Rafi said:


> Sorry bro - will try not to do in the future, nothing worse than opening this thread for new pictures and seeing old ones.



No worries lala..


----------



## Xeric

*Azm-e-Nau 4*

Pics:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.655446844485925.1073741839.438762759487669&type=1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Xeric said:


> *Azm-e-Nau 4*
> 
> Pics:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.655446844485925.1073741839.438762759487669&type=1



Posted the pics on the previous page.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Labelled wrongly as SSG (Pak Army regulars):

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan_101

DESERT FIGHTER said:


>



Pakistan needs to invest more and more on its Maritime security with Submerged Defence system, Surface and Air Defence too...


----------



## Zarvan

@DESERT FIGHTER People are getting confused because now regulars soldiers of Pakistan Army also look like SSG guys I mean how they carry guns and the equipment they have and other things and with the most latest uniform if SSG uniform is not confused vice versa is going to happen people will take SSG as regulars


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER People are getting confused because now regulars soldiers of Pakistan Army also look like SSG guys I mean how they carry guns and the equipment they have and other things and with the most latest uniform if SSG uniform is not confused vice versa is going to happen people will take SSG as regulars



Why they confusion? i dnt understand.


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Why they confusion? i dnt understand.


Because the way regulars these days wear masks boats that goggles guns they carry and how they carry them their helmets in short now as a whole they dress up that is confusing people and the latest uniform which was just posted here that will confuse people more


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Because the way regulars these days wear masks boats that goggles guns they carry and how they carry them their helmets in short now as a whole they dress up that is confusing people and the latest uniform which was just posted here that will confuse people more




Okay let me explain.. Multicam = Standard Pak Army uniform..

SSG = Woodland (dnt know when they will change it) + Black Dangris...

Weapons = Similiar ...accept the army doesnt have a large number of imported/foriegn made weapons like special forces ...

Helmets = Same/apart from the MICHs used by SF.

Flak Jackets = Similiar...

Protective guards = Similiar

UBGLs,optical sights = Both use them.

NVGs = Similiar

Gear = Almost Similiar

Even the pics i posted... most of them are a few months old (the last pic with the masks etc are from elections)... thts coz unlike the indians or other armies ... our dnt get too much "press" coverage.. nor does ISPR publish much pics... apart from some selected pics from military drills tht are released after months...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


>



LOL..... do you know why it is decorated?

When a regiments CO leaves ... on his farewell party his jeep is decoration this way... and pushed by soldiers...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## m haris khan

oh amazing


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Years old pics again!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side-Winder

Xeric said:


>



can you please confirm which place that is??

coz as far as i remember our college (MCS RWP) has a similar building as visible in this photo! i asked a senior of mine and he said yeah it seems MCS RWP..
Telecom branch!


----------



## Side-Winder

@my college

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Those EME folks often display their gadgets at MCS...those IED robots were also displayed there.


----------



## Side-Winder

Hey guys look what i found 

I thought i was studying at MCS but this admin of page told me that i was studying at GHQ HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

P.S are these guys engaging terrorists with NO magazines in their rifles?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Pic taken during Swat operation:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Tacticool

A version of ak-47? Doesn't look like a simple modernized one?


----------



## Side-Winder

Hey guys we Won the Inter-Nust Football tournament...

champions (MCS RWP) 
note: im not any of these 

@nuclearpak @Aeronaut

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=377038729097706

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## genmirajborgza786

can some one please post the video of the 4 nasr missile test


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Ulla said:


> what piece of wood this Soldiers holds in his hands ? For what ?



A Pakistani paramilitary soldier takes position at the Ghazali border post near the eastern city of Sialkot in Punjab province on October 24, 2013. Pakistan accused Indian troops of killing a civilian and wounding two others in 'unprovoked firing' across the border as New Delhi voiced 'grave concern' about the new military flare-up in disputed Kashmir




So in this picture we can see the Standard equipment of the Pakistani Border Forces, the Punjab Rangers.

We can finde G-3A, 12.7mm Dshk AA Gun and a 60mm Mortar but you will also notice, that they dont wear any webbys-Items and no Bullet P. Jackets, may be they were only posing for the Cammera and that might be the reason for them not to wear the full fighting-gear ? The 12.7mm mit AA Gun in the Bunker is a good choose, it makes the Bunker area in the indian direction to a kill-zone for the indian infantry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

So this is also a very interesting picture, a landrover defender jeep, without any armour,camouflage and board machine gun is carrying ca. 12 Infantry Soldiers, which are not wearing any helmet. May be they are not a part of this exercise ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Pakistani security personnel inspect a security checkpoint following an overnight attack by armed militants at Jina Kor, 40 kilometres southeast of Peshawar, on July 3, 2013. Dozens of heavily armed militants stormed a checkpoint in a northwestern Pakistani village overnight, killing at least six paramilitary police and wounding seven others, officials said.
















 

Notice the very large and long line of Soldiers which are moving toward their target, I think this is avery antice and WW2 practice of formation and moving.!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Members of the Pakistan Frontier Corps (which is also under the Command of the Pakistan Army) in the year 2001, notice the very pure equipment and compare it with FC-Troops today.



 In the picture you will finde a very improvised and well made shelter made by the Pakistani Frontier Corps, picture is ca. from the year 2001.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

NAUSERI-TITHWAL, PAKISTAN: Pakistani army soldiers make a bunker in front of an Indian check post on the Line of Control (LoC) dividing Kashmir between Pakistan and Indian at Nauseri -Tithwal, 26 November 2005.







 Soldier manning bunker/trench defenses during Zarb-e-Momin exercise, maneuvers to simulate India-Pakistan battle. In the year 1989

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Pakistani AA Gun on a very interesting Position:





ISLAMABAD, PAKISTAN: A Pakistani army soldier (top) keeps vigil behind an anti-aircraft gun near the parliament house during a joint session of the national assembly and senate in Islamabad, 17 January 2004.


----------



## Inception-06

A Pakistani example of a MG-3 light machine Gun nest or trench.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

Made in PAKISTAN 100%






I love this picture very much !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Ulla said:


> Made in PAKISTAN 100%
> 
> View attachment 10325
> 
> 
> I love this picture very much !


Hope we use them against drones


----------



## Side-Winder

Ulla said:


> Made in PAKISTAN 100%
> 
> View attachment 10325
> 
> 
> I love this picture very much !



is that the lady professional or just checking it at any exhibition?


----------



## Zarvan

@Aeronaut @DESERT FIGHTER @nuclearpak @Oscar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Side-Winder said:


> is that the lady professional or just checking it at any exhibition?


I think its from a exhibition, because her clothes are not a uniform of the Pakistan Air Defence.


----------



## Tacticool

Ulla said:


> Made in PAKISTAN 100%
> 
> View attachment 10325
> 
> 
> I love this picture very much !


Who is this lady?


----------



## Zarvan

Abdul_Haseeb said:


> Who is this lady?


She is some visitor to an exhibition being shown how to carry this missiles system


----------



## Tacticool

double post


----------



## chauvunist

@DESERT FIGHTER...Amazing pics brother,Keep them coming...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Pakistan Army

Proud Pakistani Hazara

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Informant

farhan_9909 said:


> Pakistan Army
> 
> Proud Pakistani Hazara



Shazada!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Rafi said:


> This is the new face of Pakistan's Infantry - world class equipment and training.


Is that the new standard issue military helmet of the Pak Army?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Desert Fox said:


> Is that the new standard issue military helmet of the Pak Army?



Sure it is!.. the old tin buckets have been replaced to a very large extent already... the remaining are in the process..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

DESERT FIGHTER said:


>


Im assuming those are Pakistanis piloting the helis?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Desert Fox said:


> Im assuming those are Pakistanis piloting the helis?



Pak Navy Z-9EC ASW Helis..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Desert Fox

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## farhan_9909

The Only Picture of PA/IA officer together I have seen

Interesting Indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Bullseye!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

Interesting, some new latest pictures after long times of low qualities photos.


----------



## Xeric

farhan_9909 said:


> The Only Picture of PA/IA officer together I have seen
> 
> Interesting Indeed


i have a HD full of it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Xeric said:


> i have a HD full of it



Sir Post them(If you don't Mind)


----------



## Inception-06

Liquidmetal said:


> Which unit is this, some info on this would be most welcome. Look awesome.



"Zarrar" assault Company from the Pakistani SSG !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan

Liquidmetal said:


> How is this Pakistani? In a Pakistani multi media thread.


 
That is a PA SSG Officer. These rifles are in service with SSG. Now we see less of them, but at one time when the new equipment had not come, these rifles were the main assault rifle for SSG guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

TaimiKhan said:


> That is a PA SSG Officer. These rifles are in service with SSG. Now we see less of them, but at one time when the new equipment had not come, these rifles were the main assault rifle for SSG guys.



Thanks for the reply but I was confused because the soldier's uniform, boots and demeanor looked american and including the rifle it seemed to me that the op had posted the wrong pic in this thread, but thanks for the clarification. I must say that recent pics of our forces show a much better equipped and a mean machine look.


----------



## TaimiKhan

Liquidmetal said:


> Thanks for the reply but I was confused because the soldier's uniform, boots and demeanor looked american and including the rifle it seemed to me that the op had posted the wrong pic in this thread, but thanks for the clarification. I must say that recent pics of our forces show a much better equipped and a mean machine look.



Look at the pants, they are the camo used by ours, americans rather i don't think anyone else in the world use such camo uniforms. And these khaki colored boots are now normal and lot of the soldiers especially officers have started to wear them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X

this is the 5th commando battalion of ssg(pak army) called zarrar battalion.
Pakistani special forces have 10 battalions:


1st Commando Yildiram Battalion
2nd Commando Rahbar Battalion
3rd Commando Powindah Battalion
4th Commando Yalghar Battalion
5th Commando Zarrar Battalion

6th Commando Samsaam Battalion
7th Commando Babrum Battalion
Each battalion consists of 700 men in four companies, with each company split into platoons and then into 10-man teams. Battalions are commanded by Lieutenant Colonels.

Plus three independent commando companies:


Musa Company - Specializes in Amphibious Operations
Zarrar Company - Specializes in Counter-terrorism
 


Liquidmetal said:


> Which unit is this, some info on this would be most welcome. Look awesome.



this is the 5th commando battalion of ssg(pak army) called zarrar battalion.
Pakistani special forces have 10 battalions:


1st Commando Yildiram Battalion
2nd Commando Rahbar Battalion
3rd Commando Powindah Battalion
4th Commando Yalghar Battalion
5th Commando Zarrar Battalion

6th Commando Samsaam Battalion
7th Commando Babrum Battalion
Each battalion consists of 700 men in four companies, with each company split into platoons and then into 10-man teams. Battalions are commanded by Lieutenant Colonels.

Plus three independent commando companies:


Musa Company - Specializes in Amphibious Operations
Zarrar Company - Specializes in Counter-terrorism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Desert Fox

Side-Winder said:


>


I like those boots. Could anyone tell me what boot brands are in service with the Pakistan Army?? @DESERT FIGHTER @TaimiKhan @Side-Winder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Desert Fox those are US made... probably belleville... apart from these many Pak companies are also offering such boots...

Lyra:

https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCgQFjAA&url=http://www.lyra.com.pk/&ei=EfWFUvXcMqHa4AT5tIDYCw&usg=AFQjCNGHRo9Wj6fxoQzaQjy9Spf9hDTYkA&bvm=bv.56643336,d.bGE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Side-Winder said:


>



Bhai kindly try to post new pics..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 10494



A selam

What did happen with this Chinese Hua Feng Boats ? 



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Bhai kindly try to post new pics..


by the way your PN-boat picture is also not brand new, sorry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Interceptor body armour by Lyra:*

















 


Ulla said:


> A selam
> 
> What did happen with this Chinese Hua Feng Boats ?
> 
> 
> by the way your PN-boat picture is also not brand new, sorry



I know... the pic is old (looking at the pic quality) .. but i think its not posted here..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Female Members of the Pakistan Army holding up their Swords !
View attachment 10529
 Pakistani Troops on high alert during an anti- Terror operation !



 He can hurt his hands without gloves very easily.....no dicipline or no equipment ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

My favorite picture....A Pakistani Soldier equipped with MG-3 holding his position in North Waziristan !



 What will happen with all the captured weapons from the Militants ? Like this Anti air craft guns ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> My favorite picture....A Pakistani Soldier equipped with MG-3 holding his position in North Waziristan !
> View attachment 10533
> What will happen with all the captured weapons from the Militants ? Like this Anti air craft guns ?
> 
> View attachment 10534



Dude when is this pic from and can you also post the getty link?


----------



## Inception-06

A Pakistani Military Convoy, the Nissan Diesel Trucks are provisionally mounted with MG-3.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> A Pakistani Military Convoy, the Nissan Diesel Trucks are provisionally mounted with MG-3.
> 
> View attachment 10536




*Please dont post ancient pics...*










 






Pakistani army helicopters fly over the earthquake affected district of Awaran on September 25, 2013. A powerful 6.8-magnitude earthquake hit southwest Pakistan, killing at least 12 people in a region already devastated by a tremor which left more than 300 people dead this week, local officials said. AFP PHOTO/ Banaras KHAN (Photo credit should read BANARAS KHAN/AFP/Getty Images)
28 Sep 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

A Pakistani paramilitary soldier stands guard in front of seized bomb-making material in Shahkas village in Khyber district close to Peshawar, the capital of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa province on August 25, 2013, where forces are bogged down fighting militants. Pakistani paramilitary forces raided a house in the northwestern tribal belt on the Afghan border and seized up to 500 kilogrammes (1,100 pounds) of bomb-making material, an official said. AFP PHOTO/ Hasham AHMED (Photo credit should read HASHAM AHMED/AFP/Getty Images)
25 Aug 2013








A Pakistan security personel stands guard as a convoy of Internally Displaced Persons journey to their home town after an army operation against militants was completed at the Kuram Agency, in Parachamkani on June 29, 2013. Pakistan assured Britain's visiting prime minister on June 30 that it would promote peace efforts in neighbouring Afghanistan as the West pushes for talks with the Taliban ahead of NATO's withdrawal. AFP PHOTO/A MAJEED (Photo credit should read A Majeed/AFP/Getty Images)
29 Jun 2013








A Pakistan security personel stands guard as a convoy of Internally Displaced Persons journey to their home town after an army operation against militants was completed at the Kuram Agency, in Parachamkani on June 29, 2013. Pakistan assured Britain's visiting prime minister on June 30 that it would promote peace efforts in neighbouring Afghanistan as the West pushes for talks with the Taliban ahead of NATO's withdrawal. AFP PHOTO/A MAJEED (Photo credit should read A Majeed/AFP/Getty Images)
29 Jun 2013









Pakistani soldiers stand guard in front of a long queue of voters awaiting their turn to cast their votes outside a polling station in Pakistan's largest refugee camp, Jalozai, some 35 kms outside Peshawar on May 11, 2013. Pakistanis queued up to vote in landmark elections on May 11, defying Taliban attacks to cast their ballots in polls marking a historic democratic transition for the nuclear-armed state. AFP PHOTO / A. MAJEED (Photo credit should read A. MAJEED/AFP/Getty Images)
11 May 2013







Pakistani army soldiers keep vigil at an electoral materials distribution centre in Islamabad on May 10, 2013. Pakistan goes to the polls on May 11, to elect a new government, the first time in the country's turbulent history that one civilian administration has handed power to another through the ballot box. AFP PHOTO / AAMIR QURESHI (Photo credit should read AAMIR QURESHI/AFP/Getty Images)
10 May 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

Members of the Pakistani Quick reaction force are high motivated, they are using for their duty a well camouflage hyundai shehzore vehicle.












For their own protection, some Pakistani Soldiers did take the time and worke to provide their vehicles improvised protection via sand backs. 


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Please dont post ancient pics...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10538




What ? And why not ? Your Pakistani Navy missile boat picture from the chinese Huang Fang class is 20 years old ! 

So why we are not allowed to post older picture and you are ?

I will continue just to have a better imagination of the Pakistan Army. And the most important thing is we can compare the "old Army" with the "New Army" so we can also better watch the progression of the Pakistan Army etc......

I will not double post anything, if it happens God plz forgive me ! Inshallah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> Members of the Pakistani Quick reaction force are high motivated, they are using for their duty a well camouflage hyundai shehzore vehicle.
> 
> 
> For their own protection, some Pakistani Soldiers did take the time and worke to provide their vehicles improvised protection via sand backs.
> 
> 
> What ? And why not ? Your Pakistani Navy missile boat picture from the chinese Huang Fang class is 20 years old !
> 
> So why we are not allowed to post older picture and you are ?
> 
> I will continue just to have a better imagination of the Pakistan Army. And the most important thing is we can compare the "old Army" with the "New Army" so we can also better watch the progression of the Pakistan Army etc......
> 
> I will not double post anything, if it happens God plz forgive me ! Inshallah.



Feel free to post pics old pics of military assets... (with dates)... but posting years old pics of the armed forces gives a wrong impression to people.. as if these pics are recent... comprende amigo?
*
P.S: Just because i posted an old pic (showing several missile boats... docked at a port) doesnt mean all of my pics are as years old like the ones zarvan newbies and you post (no offence to you)..... for ex...the pics you posted..* 










Pakistani Navy soldiers fire a gun salute on the opening day of a multinational naval exercise in the Arabian Sea, in Karachi on March 4, 2013. Naval forces from Pakistan, Australia, Bangladesh, China, Indonesia, Italy, Japan, Malaysia, Sri Lanka, Turkey, United Arab Emirates, Britain and the US are expected to take part in the naval exercise. AFP PHOTO/Asif HASSAN (Photo credit should read ASIF HASSAN/AFP/Getty Images)
Date created:04 Mar 2013








Pakistani paramilitary soldiers (L) leave the high court premises after the case hearing of former military ruler Pervez Musharraf in Islamabad on April 18, 2013. A Pakistani court on Thursday ordered the arrest of former military ruler Pervez Musharraf for his controversial decision to dismiss judges when he imposed emergency rule in 2007, officials said. AFP PHOTO/Farooq NAEEM (Photo credit should read FAROOQ NAEEM/AFP/Getty Images)
Date created:18 Apr 2013







Pakistani paramilitary soldiers arrive to cordon off the Sindh High Court building in Karachi on March 29, 2013, as former Pakistan president Pervez Musharraf appears. A Pakistani lawyer threw a shoe at ex-dictator Pervez Musharraf as he walked to a court room to extend his bail on charges of conspiracy to murder and sacking judges. Musharraf, who returned home from four years in self-imposed exile, was in court to extend bail granted to him last week over the 2007 killing of Benazir Bhutto, the 2007 sacking of judges and the 2006 of a Baluch rebel leader. AFP PHOTO/ RIZWAN TABASSUM (Photo credit should read RIZWAN TABASSUM/AFP/Getty Images)
Date created:29 Mar 2013










Pakistani paramilitary soldiers arrive to cordon off the Sindh High Court building in Karachi on March 29, 2013, as former Pakistan president Pervez Musharraf appears. A Pakistani lawyer threw a shoe at ex-dictator Pervez Musharraf as he walked to a court room to extend his bail on charges of conspiracy to murder and sacking judges. Musharraf, who returned home from four years in self-imposed exile, was in court to extend bail granted to him last week over the 2007 killing of Benazir Bhutto, the 2007 sacking of judges and the 2006 of a Baluch rebel leader. AFP PHOTO/ RIZWAN TABASSUM (Photo credit should read RIZWAN TABASSUM/AFP/Getty Images)
Date created:29 Mar 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Feel free to post pics old pics of military assets... (with dates)... but posting years old pics of the armed forces gives a wrong impression to people.. as if these pics are recent... comprende amigo?
> 
> P.S: Just because i posted an old pic (showing several missile boats... docked at a port) doesnt mean all of my pics are as years old like the ones zarvan and you post (no offence to you)..... for ex...the pics you posted.. specially the one with the nissan truck... do you know how old tht pic is?the Uniform alone has been changed twice after tht!



Did you also get my point ? Comparing the old and new Forces ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> Did you also get my point ? Comparing the old and new Forces ?



I get it... hence try labelling them or mentioning the dates ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I get it... hence try labelling them or mentioning the dates ?



You are welcome



Brother I did have two questions May be you can answer them the one I posted in this topic it is about captured weapons, and the other question is about Infantry equimpent-System of the Pakistan Army in the "Pakistan Army Information" Section. Thanks a lot.


regards


(By the way how I can send a Member a privat message ?)


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> You are welcome
> 
> 
> 
> Brother I did have two questions May be you can answer them the one I posted in this topic it is about captured weapons, and the other question is about Infantry equimpent-System of the Pakistan Army in the "Pakistan Army Information" Section. Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> regards
> 
> 
> (By the way how I can send a Member a privat message ?)



Captured weapons... if they are in good condition are given to the forces... others are probably destroyed... as for infantry equipment system what about it?


As far as sending PMs are concerned... we cant..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Captured weapons... if they are in good condition are given to the forces... others are probably destroyed... as for infantry equipment system what about it?
> 
> 
> As far as sending PMs are concerned... we cant..



Thx for the answer,

you will find emy question here 

Pakistan Army Information | Page 26




HomeForums>Pakistan Defence & Military Forums>Pakistan Army
HomeForums>Pakistan Defence & Military Forums>Pakistan Army​


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> Thx for the answer,
> 
> you will find emy question here
> 
> Pakistan Army Information | Page 26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HomeForums>Pakistan Defence & Military Forums>Pakistan Army
> HomeForums>Pakistan Defence & Military Forums>Pakistan Army​



Xeric just answered your question..


----------



## Desert Fox

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 10494
> 
> 
> @Desert Fox those are US made... probably belleville... apart from these many Pak companies are also offering such boots...
> 
> Lyra:
> 
> https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CCgQFjAA&url=http://www.lyra.com.pk/&ei=EfWFUvXcMqHa4AT5tIDYCw&usg=AFQjCNGHRo9Wj6fxoQzaQjy9Spf9hDTYkA&bvm=bv.56643336,d.bGE



I had a feeling they were US made and Belleville but wasn't sure. I have similar ones but in black .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Desert Fox said:


> I had a feeling they were US made and Belleville but wasn't sure. I have similar ones but in black .



I have em in tan...


----------



## Desert Fox

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I have em in tan...


I'm thinking about getting those once my black ones wear out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@DESERT FIGHTER

Are, we making the interceptor body armor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Desert Fox said:


> I'm thinking about getting those once my black ones wear out.



How much do they cost in US?

I bought them for 5k or something.. 


Aeronaut said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> Are, we making the interceptor body armor.



Yup... i think several companies are offering interceptors body armour systems...


----------



## Desert Fox

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> How much do they cost in US?
> 
> I bought them for 5k or something..


I bought them online for around 155$ brand new but i regret it now because they go for a lot cheaper at Army surplus stores here where i live, at least 20-30 bucks cheaper.

They are really good boots though, very good quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Desert Fox said:


> I bought them online for around 155$ brand new but i regret it now because they go for a lot cheaper at Army surplus stores here where i live, at least 20-30 bucks cheaper.
> 
> They are really good boots though, very good quality.



I bought them from karkhano ... brand new but probably looted from the NATO containers...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Turkish TAI/AgustaWestland T-129 Attack Helicopter Flying Near a Gulfstream G-IV-SP G450 (serial# J-756) Jet of Pakistan Air Force*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaimiKhan

Desert Fox said:


> I like those boots. Could anyone tell me what boot brands are in service with the Pakistan Army?? @DESERT FIGHTER @TaimiKhan @Side-Winder



There are different brands in service. Mostly would be the Americans, Chinese and Pak made. 

Americans are the ones which most probably are bought officially for SSG guys only. Rest of the regular army guys, and i might add mostly in 99.99% cases only officers in the regular army wear these boots, which they buy out of their own pockets. If you come to Psh, you can get your hands on an American ones for Rs.5000+, Chinese are cheaper and then Pak made more cheaper. Do remember, these desert color boots are not officially part of the uniform except for the SSG guys.

And yeah the FC guys are the other ones who have been provided with these desert color boots in official capacity under the US aid program to upgrade the FC.

When i go to market, there i see a lot of varieties and designs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Inception-06

Pakistani M-113 APC leaving the Malir Garrison ! 






November 11, 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Azm E Nau 2013 Clossing Ceremony:



































*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


>



Why are this "Troop Transporter" open I mean the open top ? It is not only in this case and picture it seems a standard of the Pakistan Army, that Infantry transport vehicles are not getting so much attention in the issue "protection".


The downside of an open top is a major vulnerability to all types of plunging fire; this included indirect fire from mortars and field artillery, as well as depressed-trajectory small arms fire from higher elevated positions, lobbed hand grenades, even Molotov's cocktails, and strafing by enemy aircraft.


That here could be cheap and "provisional" solution, they should build a body like this one here and install it at the "Landrover Defender" !

The open top should build so that our Soldiers can open and close it how the tactical situation needs it.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Is tht a M901 ITV? or something else?

@Oscar @Aeronaut @balixd @Xeric

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Is tht a M901 ITV? or something else?
> 
> @Oscar @Aeronaut @balixd @Xeric



@DESERT FIGHTER Yes it is M901 TOW missile launcher !

It was discussed already here before.......Pakistan Army Information


----------



## Liquidmetal

DESERT FIGHTER said:


>


Superb pictures, thank you for posting them here. Can someone explain how these excercise work. I can see tanks and radar etc but who are they firing at and what is the radar detecting? It would be good to know how these exercises are planned and carried out?

Also can someone explain why the anti aircraft guns have nettings that make them stand out against the sand?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PNS Aslat in Russia...Pakistan's naval ship makes first ever call at Novorossiysk Black Sea port :*




















*PNS Khaibar and PNS Nasr arrive in colombo,Sri Lanka on a goodwill visit call on their way home after an overseas deployment to South and South East Asia and participation in BRIDEX - 13 in Brunei. :*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bossman

Ulla said:


> Why are this "Troop Transporter" open I mean the open top ? It is not only in this case and picture it seems a standard of the Pakistan Army, that Infantry transport vehicles are not getting so much attention in the issue "protection".
> 
> 
> The downside of an open top is a major vulnerability to all types of plunging fire; this included indirect fire from mortars and field artillery, as well as depressed-trajectory small arms fire from higher elevated positions, lobbed hand grenades, even Molotov's cocktails, and strafing by enemy aircraft.
> 
> 
> That here could be cheap and "provisional" solution, they should build a body like this one here and install it at the "Landrover Defender" !
> 
> The open top should build so that our Soldiers can open and close it how the tactical situation needs it.
> 
> View attachment 10672


Ulla,

The standard armored troop carriers in PA is the M113 and it's local derivatives. PA has thousands of them and they are made locally. They form the backbone of PA armored infantry division. What we lack is wheeled armored vehicle for use in counter insurgency requirements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Bossman said:


> Ulla,
> 
> The standard armored troop carriers in PA is the M113 and it's local derivatives. PA has thousands of them and they are made locally. They form the backbone of PA armored infantry division. What we lack is wheeled armored vehicle for use in counter insurgency requirements.



1600 M-113 are good to Transport ca. 16.000 Soldiers in the Battlefield, but we have to send more than 16.000 Troops against India in any war scenario to hold the lien ! ................


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> are this mortar tubes in the backround ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


>






Already posted months ago... 

By me...



>




Again old pics.. but thanks!




>



Punjab police...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*From my father's parent unit:*













@Xeric @Aeronaut @Rafi @Armstrong @nuclearpak @Oscar

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Desert Fox

How come some of our troops don't have proper military footwear???

This guy's wearing sneakers!!!!






buner operation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

Desert Fox said:


> How come some of our troops don't have proper military footwear???
> 
> This guy's wearing sneakers!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buner operation


 
FC not Army. Their standard footware is Peshawari Chapals. This could be special issue. The other guys is wearing the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Bossman said:


> FC not Army. Their standard footware is Peshawari Chapals. This could be special issue. The other guys is wearing the same.


Even so, that's pathetic. No wonder these guys have a hard time dealing with the Taliban who capture more sophisticated equipment and hardware from NATO trucks and bases in Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Desert Fox said:


> How come some of our troops don't have proper military footwear???
> 
> This guy's wearing sneakers!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buner operation


 
This pic is frm 2008-09... alot has changed since than dude...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

Desert Fox said:


> How come some of our troops don't have proper military footwear???
> 
> This guy's wearing sneakers!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buner operation



Before the uniform of FC KPK was changed, the FC guys would wear khaki kameez shalwar with peshawari chapals. When the operations began, these peshawari chapals were not up to the mark. Thus these shoes you are seeing above were issued, which were light, comfortable and did their job. And if you see videos of Taliban raiding parties, you will see majority of them are wearing sneakers kind of stuff. And amazingly many wear our own Cheetah brand  

But now after the FC KPK uniform got changed, they were issued the desert color American boots, the same ones which our FC guys wear.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

TaimiKhan said:


> Before the uniform of FC KPK was changed, the FC guys would wear khaki kameez shalwar with peshawari chapals. When the operations began, these peshawari chapals were not up to the mark. Thus these shoes you are seeing above were issued, which were light, comfortable and did their job. And if you see videos of Taliban raiding parties, you will see majority of them are wearing sneakers kind of stuff. And amazingly many wear our own Cheetah brand
> 
> But now after the FC KPK uniform got changed, they were issued the desert color American boots, the same ones which our FC guys wear.


Thanks for the information and Cheetah brand that is good at least some shoes to wear BBC was once showing Afghan Taliban who were about to attack some Americans one of them was wearing broken full boat in feet and qainchi chappal in other


----------



## Xeric

Desert Fox said:


> Even so, that's pathetic. No wonder these guys have a hard time dealing with the Taliban who capture more sophisticated equipment and hardware from NATO trucks and bases in Afghanistan.


Just hold your horse. The combat dress for FC is CCD similar to the Army. They wear boot DMS with it, in routine duties, their dress is shalwar kamiz with Peshwari Chapals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


>



Zarvan sahab if you cant STOP posting old pics... atleast label them as old...or the year they were taken.

These pics give a wrong impression to international members,guests...


----------



## Armstrong

Xeric said:


> Just hold your horse. The combat dress for FC is CCD similar to the Army. They wear boot DMS with it, in routine duties, their dress is shalwar kamiz with Peshwari Chapals.



Waiseee Xeric tell me something - How functional is wearing Shalwar Kameez & Peshawari Chappal (or some boots instead) as Uniform ? 

I'm asking this because in my mind's eye I've often wondered what would it be like if our personnel in the Security Apparatus (Police, Army, Paramilitaries, Sister Branches of the Armed Forces etc.) were to wear the Shalwar Kameez with a Swati Cap or even a Karakuli as our Uniform ? 

Kiyaa khiyaaal haiii ? 

Imagine a Pakistani Army COAS wearing a crisply pressed white shalwar kameez with a Karakuli & a sparkling black pair of Peshawari Chappal - Alaaaaaaa !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

Armstrong said:


> Waiseee Xeric tell me something - How functional is wearing Shalwar Kameez & Peshawari Chappal (or some boots instead) as Uniform ?
> 
> I'm asking this because in my mind's eye I've often wondered what would it be like if our personnel in the Security Apparatus (Police, Army, Paramilitaries, Sister Branches of the Armed Forces etc.) were to wear the Shalwar Kameez with a Swati Cap or even a Karakuli as our Uniform ?
> 
> Kiyaa khiyaaal haiii ?
> 
> Imagine a Pakistani Army COAS wearing a crisply pressed white shalwar kameez with a Karakuli & a sparkling black pair of Peshawari Chappal - Alaaaaaaa !



As per my own experience having seen my relatives in the Khaki as well as militia color kameez shalwar uniforms of FC KPK, i can say one thing, that uniform looks damn good. Its a very cool looking uniform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

* Dubai Airshow 2013:*


















Courtesy ANTIBODY.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151961425474130

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tehmasib

From past in 1990

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tehmasib

Special Branch IT
Marine Engineering





Beautiful "Hell" for Cadets

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Major General Sanaullah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AHMED85




----------



## Zarvan

The Old and New BOSS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Proud Family, Lt. Taimur Nawaz Bhatti with his Father & Uncle










This is Burraq Drone Guys 
@Aeronaut @Icarus @jaibi @DESERT FIGHTER and others

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tehmasib



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

COAS Guard of Honour at GHQ.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## chauvunist

*Self-propelled Artillery ready to fire in a firepower demonstration exercise…*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

chauvunist said:


> *Self-propelled Artillery ready to fire in a firepower demonstration exercise…*


@Aeronaut By look at these M110A2 it doesn't seem Pakistan is even thinking of retiring these Guns

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafi



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## InVader_FaDi



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

TaimiKhan said:


> Before the uniform of FC KPK was changed, the FC guys would wear khaki kameez shalwar with peshawari chapals. When the operations began, these peshawari chapals were not up to the mark. Thus these shoes you are seeing above were issued, which were light, comfortable and did their job. And if you see videos of Taliban raiding parties, you will see majority of them are wearing sneakers kind of stuff. And amazingly many wear our own Cheetah brand
> 
> But now after the FC KPK uniform got changed, they were issued the desert color American boots, the same ones which our FC guys wear.




Thank you TK.

Even in my teen years---some 40 plus years ago----I always thought that this peshawari chappal was a hinderance----it wa a waste---it was extremely non-functional.

A warrior must always have well fitting---strapped or laced up boots. No warrior should wear wear a useless thing like a peshawri chappal.

Look at the old pictures of the taliban---over the ankle sneakers---laced tight.

Even a shalwar kameez is a wasteful dress of any fighting or defencive force.

Actually---shalwar kameez is a wasteful dress for any developing nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

MastanKhan said:


> Thank you TK.
> 
> Even in my teen years---some 40 plus years ago----I always thought that this peshawari chappal was a hinderance----it wa a waste---it was extremely non-functional.
> 
> A warrior must always have well fitting---strapped or laced up boots. No warrior should wear wear a useless thing like a peshawri chappal.
> 
> Look at the old pictures of the taliban---over the ankle sneakers---laced tight.
> 
> Even a shalwar kameez is a wasteful dress of any fighting or defencive force.
> 
> Actually---shalwar kameez is a wasteful dress for any developing nation.


So you don't like shalwar kameez? I hate wearing shalwar kameez abroad but I have to wear in Pakistan only because of hot weather!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan

A.Rafay said:


> So you don't like shalwar kameez? I hate wearing shalwar kameez abroad but I have to wear in Pakistan only because of hot weather!



Hi,

For me---dress should be well fitting and structured. I am shocked to see pictures of military personale in workshops in shalwar kameez---.

It is equally shocking to see pak female military doctors in saris----like some frigging fashion parade or what.

Even the taliban had more combat ready mentality that pak military and frontier force---look at the old pics of taliban fighters---you won't see any peshawri chappals----but ankle high joggers well laced and bottom of shalwar wrapped around limbs.

A dress should bring discipline and structure to ones life----shalwar kameez does nothing of that sort----.

The loose fitting of the dress---it shows no form ----. It can mold any which way. A developing nation needs form, function and shape in its dress.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> For me---dress should be well fitting and structured. I am shocked to see pictures of military personale in workshops in shalwar kameez---.
> 
> It is equally shocking to see pak female military doctors in saris----like some frigging fashion parade or what.
> 
> Even the taliban had more combat ready mentality that pak military and frontier force---look at the old pics of taliban fighters---you won't see any peshawri chappals----but ankle high joggers well laced and bottom of shalwar wrapped around limbs.
> 
> A dress should bring discipline and structure to ones life----shalwar kameez does nothing of that sort----.
> 
> The loose fitting of the dress---it shows no form ----. It can mold any which way. A developing nation needs form, function and shape in its dress.




Hain????? Lady docs wear saris in offices... in field etc.. they wear the regular army uniform.. same goes for military "personale" in workshops... they wear "dangris" .. 

FC wears shalwar kameez once a week...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> For me---dress should be well fitting and structured. I am shocked to see pictures of military personale in workshops in shalwar kameez---.
> 
> It is equally shocking to see pak female military doctors in saris----like some frigging fashion parade or what.
> 
> Even the taliban had more combat ready mentality that pak military and frontier force---look at the old pics of taliban fighters---you won't see any peshawri chappals----but ankle high joggers well laced and bottom of shalwar wrapped around limbs.
> 
> A dress should bring discipline and structure to ones life----shalwar kameez does nothing of that sort----.
> 
> The loose fitting of the dress---it shows no form ----. It can mold any which way. A developing nation needs form, function and shape in its dress.



What inferiority complex is this ? 

The Shalwar Kameez is perfectly functional & formal !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

Whats with the Sari man?! I mean seriously the very country whose border is intense ussi kay kapray pa liyea?!


----------



## Armstrong

Talon said:


> Whats with the Sari man?! I mean seriously the very country whose border is intense ussi kay kapray pa liyea?!



Fatima Jinnah - Our Mother, used to wear it !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Talon said:


> Whats with the Sari man?! I mean seriously the very country whose border is intense ussi kay kapray pa liyea?!



Does it look bad ? :













*In field:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Does it look bad ? :
> 
> View attachment 11453
> View attachment 11454
> View attachment 11455
> 
> 
> 
> *In field:*
> 
> View attachment 11456
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 11457



Ok soo they are wearing a full shirt inside but what is the use and purpose?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Capt Salman Sarwar Shaheed--FC:*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*






Location: Karachi, Pakistan
Pakistani members of the Sindh Muslim 
Women's National Guard during marching practice.Date taken: November 1947....
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MastanKhan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Hain????? Lady docs wear saris in offices... in field etc.. they wear the regular army uniform.. same goes for military "personale" in workshops... they wear "dangris" ..
> 
> FC wears shalwar kameez once a week...



Hi,

For a military personal---there is no distinction between field and office.

As for men---I have seen many a pictures of pak defence forces personal going through the shop in shalwar kameez---even ---maybe they are not working in that dress----but for any military personal---shalwar kameez should be a no go dress in any working area.

During the flood relief in kashmir----female military doctors were wearing saris---it was like a fashion statement---like walking the ramp.


Armstrong,

Please learn to take this word 'inferiority complex' out of your dictionary---. It is a word so casually used by paks when they cannot comprehend what is being said / stated.

Anything the paks cannot understand---and the word---inferiority complex 'splurges' out---.

Change your dress to change your outlook---make it look and feel like a uniform----.

Pretty much all nations with extremely loose fitting dresses are at the bottom of the barrel---even those with oil wealth are lost.

View attachment 11462


View attachment 11463


Hi,

Paks have this ill conceived idea about momin and martyrdom----.

It is HARAM for any one to think and seek martyrdom. It is HARAM to go fight a war and thinking that you will be a 'SHAHEED'---.

Momin don't seek martyrdom----.

If you want to---you can die for your country----but only Allah is the judge of martyrdom---'shahadat'.

There is no stopping you for sacrificing your life for your country---but don't claim it is 'SHAHADAT'.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MastanKhan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Does it look bad ? :
> 
> View attachment 11453
> View attachment 11454
> View attachment 11455
> 
> 
> 
> *In field:*
> 
> View attachment 11456
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 11457




Hi,

Sari don't look bad---but rather extremely SENSUAL and EROTIC---UNWRAPPING LAYER BY A LAYER---HEIN---.

Even though she is a doctor---but she is a military doctor----so she is a WARRIOR---.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sari don't look bad---but rather extremely SENSUAL and EROTIC---UNWRAPPING LAYER BY A LAYER---HEIN---.
> 
> Even though she is a doctor---but she is a military doctor----so she is a WARRIOR---.



Khan Sb, you should take control of your emotions and start respecting women.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

I hate saris. Should be banned from Pakistan completely.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> For a military personal---there is no distinction between field and office.



Lady doctors arent posted on war fronts are they? and when in field they wear the army,airfoce or navy uniform...

From Awaran:











Sindh Floods:











> As for men---I have seen many a pictures of pak defence forces personal going through the shop in shalwar kameez---even ---maybe they are not working in that dress----but for any military personal---shalwar kameez should be a no go dress in any working area.



??? makes no sense.. whatever a soldier wears in his spare time should be none of your concerns... and no Pak military forces dont wear shalwar kameez... only FC (paramilitary) wears the uniform .. and tht too only once a week...




> During the flood relief in kashmir----female military doctors were wearing saris---it was like a fashion statement---like walking the ramp.



? Man.. sari worn by LDs is dignified n nothing "bad" abt it...

Here is a PA lady doctor on UN mission:







In field -- out of their offices:






Armstrong,

Please learn to take this word 'inferiority complex' out of your dictionary---. It is a word so casually used by paks when they cannot comprehend what is being said / stated.

Anything the paks cannot understand---and the word---inferiority complex 'splurges' out---.

Change your dress to change your outlook---make it look and feel like a uniform----.

Pretty much all nations with extremely loose fitting dresses are at the bottom of the barrel---even those with oil wealth are lost.

View attachment 11462


View attachment 11463




> Hi,
> 
> Paks have this ill conceived idea about momin and martyrdom----.
> 
> It is HARAM for any one to think and seek martyrdom. It is HARAM to go fight a war and thinking that you will be a 'SHAHEED'---.
> 
> Momin don't seek martyrdom----.
> 
> If you want to---you can die for your country----but only Allah is the judge of martyrdom---'shahadat'.
> 
> There is no stopping you for sacrificing your life for your country---but don't claim it is 'SHAHADAT'.



Anybody who sacrifices his life for his country is a SHAHEED...! If you cant understand the concept... read the holy Quran.. and educate yourself on the issue...

Its easy to criticize everybody and everything... sitting in ur comfy home..... embracing martyrdom defending your nation is another...

P.S: Stop making a mountain out of a molehill...



MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sari don't look bad---but rather extremely SENSUAL and EROTIC---UNWRAPPING LAYER BY A LAYER---HEIN---.
> 
> Even though she is a doctor---but she is a military doctor----so she is a WARRIOR---.



If your daughter or sister was a doc in PA... would u use the same words for her? .......

Get your head out of the gutter... and start respecting women.

*On topic:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MastanKhan

Hi,

Absolutely---if my daughter wanted to be a doctor and join he pak military---my suggestion to her would be never to wear the sari at work---.

You don't have to be on the frontline to be in war---and a DOCTOR is a SOLDIER as well----female she might be. Sari has no place in the military.

As for martyrdom----I understand the concept very well---with a religious perspective and otherwise as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anyrandom

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sari don't look bad---but rather extremely SENSUAL and EROTIC---UNWRAPPING LAYER BY A LAYER---HEIN---.
> 
> Even though she is a doctor---but she is a military doctor----so she is a WARRIOR---.



thats a very perverted way to look at it man!

look inside your mind...how can you conceive such things?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


>



Please post more reposts (tht too posted months ago.......by me..):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PWFI

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Please post more reposts (tht too posted months ago.......by me..):
> 
> View attachment 11508



LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 11470
> View attachment 11471
> View attachment 11472
> View attachment 11473
> View attachment 11474
> View attachment 11475
> View attachment 11476
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 11477
> 
> 
> Location: Karachi, Pakistan
> Pakistani members of the Sindh Muslim
> Women's National Guard during marching practice.Date taken: November 1947....
> *



The last Picture of the "marching woman" is from 1965 war !


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Another repost... Capt fasih shaheed. Pic originally posted by me months back.


----------



## TaimiKhan

*Keep the posts to pictures, take rest of the non sense discussion somewhere else.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chauvunist

*Armour during fd ex…*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## blain2

chauvunist said:


> *Armour during fd ex…*


That is Arty, the Queen, my friend!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## chauvunist

blain2 said:


> That is Arty, the Queen, my friend!



Welcome Back Sir....Good to see you again after a Long Break...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

blain2 said:


> That is Arty, the Queen, my friend!



*Blain Bhai* is back !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## blain2

chauvunist said:


> Welcome Back Sir....Good to see you again after a Long Break...


Thanks yara. Good to be back.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RescueRanger

AMC: Indonesia 






16th Combat Aviation Brigade soldiers and Pakistan Army soldiers pose for a 
group photo before the Task Force Denali closing ceremony in Khyber - 
Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan, Dec. 2. The event marked the end of the five-month 
flood-relief mission out of Ghazi Aviation Base.





A Pakistani army commando escorts US rescuers at a makeshift camp for flood survivors in the Kallam valley on August 9, 2010. Landslides raised the death toll in flood-hit Pakistan on Sunday, cutting off roads and hampering aid efforts as rescuers battled to beat rains exacerbating the country's worst ever floods.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## aziqbal

DESERT FIGHTER said:


>


Can you atleast reference the book otherwise it's a waste of everyone's time here 

Where is this abstract from?


----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## RescueRanger



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## American Pakistani

RescueRanger said:


>



Oh God! Mashallah sooooo cute & innocent munna. May Allah bless him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

aziqbal said:


> Can you atleast reference the book otherwise it's a waste of everyone's time here
> 
> Where is this abstract from?





RescueRanger said:


>





Sir jee tussien vi purani pics post karenday pai o..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Sir jee tussien vi purani pics post karenday pai o..



O sir jee me check kitha see... Looks like my age is starting to catch up with me , must start wearing glasses.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

aziqbal said:


> Can you atleast reference the book otherwise it's a waste of everyone's time here
> 
> Where is this abstract from?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Gentleman Cadets at EME (NUST)

one of these was among the toppers of rwp board and a good friend of mine,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side-Winder

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=168243100052722

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

RescueRanger said:


>



OMG such a cute kid!! 



Side-Winder said:


> Gentleman Cadets at EME (NUST)
> 
> one of these *was *among the toppers of rwp board and a good friend of mine,



WAS or IS?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Talon said:


> WAS or IS?!



IS to be more precise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pak47 said:


> Al Khalid with cobra's on the prowl.
> 
> Check out those pipes.. Al Khalid completely submerged.




These are T-80UDs and the pic is a PS..


----------



## Pak47

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> These are T-80UDs and the pic is a PS..



My mistake.
The picture seems to good to be true. Hm.. I'll remove.


----------



## truthseeker2010

How many tanks are there in armored regiment?


----------



## TaimiKhan

truthseeker2010 said:


> How many tanks are there in armored regiment?



I think its 40+. I remember something like 48 tanks figure per regiment. 

I hope someone can correct me if am wrong.


----------



## truthseeker2010

TaimiKhan said:


> I think its 40+. I remember something like 48 tanks figure per regiment.
> 
> I hope someone can correct me if am wrong.



Sir Isn't that less, like India has 62, US 58.

And 4 to 6 regiments makes an armored division am i right?

So given around our inventory of around 2500 tanks we can also afford 55+ tanks in a regiment for our 45 strong regiment armored corp.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

truthseeker2010 said:


> Sir Isn't that less, like India has 62, US 58.
> 
> And 4 to 6 regiments makes an armored division am i right?
> 
> So given around our inventory of around 2500 tanks we can also afford 55+ tanks in a regiment for our 45 strong regiment armored corp.



We dont have 2500 operational Tanks ! In this 2500 the reserves and off writes-(not operational) Tanks are included. So ca. 45 is realistic !


----------



## TaimiKhan

A RPA Rangemaster 12.7mm AMR in action.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151998228859130

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Indian and Pakistan Army officers during flag meeting at Chakan-Da-Bagh - LOC 18-Dec-2013

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n

LoveIcon said:


> Indian and Pakistan Army officers during flag meeting at Chakan-Da-Bagh - LOC 18-Dec-2013


how come i don't see the Patch on our boy's left arm - playing smart??


----------



## Sugarcane

balixd said:


> how come i don't see the Patch on our boy's left arm - playing smart??



It's not first time, looks normal practice


----------



## TaimiKhan

balixd said:


> how come i don't see the Patch on our boy's left arm - playing smart??



In operational areas, formation insignias are not worn for secrecy purposes. Good old practice.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*As all the Dubai airshow 2013 pics are scattered... i took the liberty of posting the pics here:




[/URL]






























*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER




----------



## TaimiKhan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 12124
> View attachment 12125
> View attachment 12126



Yaar keep the thread clean. Keep it for just special pics of the armed forces. JF-17s pics are available in many threads. The dedicated JF-17 was meant totally for the aircraft. you are posting all the pics seen before also. 

Just keep this thread for new and rare/special pics and videos.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

TaimiKhan said:


> Yaar keep the thread clean. Keep it for just special pics of the armed forces. JF-17s pics are available in many threads. The dedicated JF-17 was meant totally for the aircraft. you are posting all the pics seen before also.
> 
> Just keep this thread for new and rare/special pics and videos.



Ok.. WILCO sir ...but can you stop members from posting "ancient" pics (reposts) ??


----------



## TaimiKhan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Ok.. WILCO sir ...but can you stop members from posting "ancient" pics (reposts) ??



will do, just keep me posted about such pics.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

TaimiKhan said:


> will do, just keep me posted about such pics.



Bhai view the last page or 2.... (just an example)..


----------



## TaimiKhan

*An Officer's Life in an Operational Tribal Area. *

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## TaimiKhan

*Officers and Jawans taking a rest during an operation in tribal areas*








*Collecting Rain water for drinking purpose during an operation*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## TaimiKhan

*Pak Army Engaging Militants Somewhere in Tribal Operational Area*






@RescueRanger @DESERT FIGHTER @Aslan @fatman17 @Manticore @Oscar @blain2

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Sugarcane

Hazara soldiers pass out

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aslan

TaimiKhan said:


> *Pak Army Engaging Militants Somewhere in Tribal Operational Area*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @RescueRanger @DESERT FIGHTER @Aslan @fatman17 @Manticore @Oscar @blain2


He should have said rat down rat down. Allah Huakbar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## chauvunist



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


>




*MORON THESE ARE COPS .. AND HOW MANY TIMES ARE YOU GOING TO POST OLD PICS!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

TaimiKhan said:


> *Pak Army Engaging Militants Somewhere in Tribal Operational Area*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @RescueRanger @DESERT FIGHTER @Aslan @fatman17 @Manticore @Oscar @blain2



Fuckin' A!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*FRONTIER CORPS (BALUCHISTAN)






























*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*SOW (Special Operations Wing)
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
6


----------



## TaimiKhan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 12288
> View attachment 12278
> View attachment 12279
> View attachment 12280
> View attachment 12281
> View attachment 12282
> View attachment 12283
> View attachment 12284
> View attachment 12285
> View attachment 12286



You tell others not to paste old pics and you are doing the same yourself. Bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Frontier Corps (Khyber PakhtunKhwa)






....................












*



TaimiKhan said:


> You tell others not to paste old pics and you are doing the same yourself. Bad.



Done sir... older ones removed..

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

TaimiKhan said:


> *Pak Army Engaging Militants Somewhere in Tribal Operational Area*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @RescueRanger @DESERT FIGHTER @Aslan @fatman17 @Manticore @Oscar @blain2


Good man... _*Kill them where you find them...*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *FRONTIER CORPS (BALUCHISTAN)
> View attachment 12268
> View attachment 12268
> *



We need along the 2,640 kilometers of the Afghanistan-Pakistan Border at every 5 Km such a tower-defensive fort.




Their structure and thick walls of solid masonry them resistant to cannon fire, while their height made them an ideal platform for a single artillery piece(this could be a light Mortar )or a 12.7mm Anti air Craft Gun, mounted on the flat roof and able to traverse, and hence fire over, a complete 360° circle.
Secondly its a perfect Outpost for the Frontier Corps to controll the border efficiente of illegal activities take place, such as smuggling of weapons, narcotics, lumber, copper, gemstones, marble, vehicles, and electronic products, as well as ordinary consumer goods,Kidnappings and murders, Taliban troop moving........


The Tower-fort should be equipped with a Mortar battery, 12.7mm AA Gun, and a good trained crew of 15-20 Border Soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> We need along the 2,640 kilometers of the Afghanistan-Pakistan Border at every 5 Km such a tower-defensive fort.
> 
> Their structure and thick walls of solid masonry them resistant to cannon fire, while their height made them an ideal platform for a single artillery piece(this could be a light Mortar )or a 12.7mm Anti air Craft Gun, mounted on the flat roof and able to traverse, and hence fire over, a complete 360° circle.
> Secondly its a perfect Outpost for the Frontier Corps to controll the border efficiente of illegal activities take place, such as smuggling of weapons, narcotics, lumber, copper, gemstones, marble, vehicles, and electronic products, as well as ordinary consumer goods,Kidnappings and murders, Taliban troop moving........
> 
> 
> The Tower-fort should be equipped with a Mortar battery, 12.7mm AA Gun, and a good trained crew of 15-20 Border Soldiers.



Every 5km? dude you got some spare change to help us out or somethin?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *MORON THESE ARE COPS .. AND HOW MANY TIMES ARE YOU GOING TO POST OLD PICS!*



stop bitching ffs


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

GIANTsasquatch said:


> stop bitching ffs



Read the thread title before bitchin ffs.

And learn the dif between a tank and a SPG....while ur at it..


----------



## RAMPAGE

@DESERT FIGHTER Bro i see new bullet proof vests .... are they being issued to all the infantry ???


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Every 5km? dude you got some spare change to help us out or somethin?



Is it really so unrealsitic ? Do have a better solution to controll the Border by saving the own Soldiers ? Helicopters ? Your Ideas and solution please ..........


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Old is gold?




























*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Read the thread title before bitchin ffs.
> 
> And learn the dif between a tank and a SPG....while ur at it..



lol desert fighter mad veri mad indeed 
QQ


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Every 5km? dude you got some spare change to help us out or somethin?





Ulla said:


> Is it really so unrealsitic ? Do have a better solution to controll the Border by saving the own Soldiers ? Helicopters ? Your Ideas and solution please ..........




Can you only bring critic ? And than leave the ground, while posting "new" pictures here in the Forum ? Have you better Idea and solutions ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

[quote"Ulla, post: 5075976, member: 5165"]Can you only bring critic ? And than leave the ground, while posting "new" pictures here in the Forum ? Have you better Idea and solutions ?[/quote]

Critic.. sir do you have an idea what those "towers",infrastucture etc would cost? have you even been to the Pak-Afghan border ?? do you know how long the border is? the geography? Unless GoP spend alot of $$ its not possible..

Also we do have small posts ... (FC wings) on stategic points etc... but every 5 km ? thts just not possible... 

If it was upto me id fence n mine the border.. but than again... the locals (have relative or frnds) on both sides... heck the guys on the afghan side even have Pak NICs!!!

Not to forget kabuls whinning... unless we have $$ and our govt grows a spine... i dnt see it happening...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Read the thread title before bitchin ffs.
> 
> And learn the dif between a tank and a SPG....while ur at it..



Nobody likes a rondu, keep up the pics.


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> [quote"Ulla, post: 5075976, member: 5165"]Can you only bring critic ? And than leave the ground, while posting "new" pictures here in the Forum ? Have you better Idea and solutions ?



Critic.. sir do you have an idea what those "towers",infrastucture etc would cost? have you even been to the Pak-Afghan border ?? do you know how long the border is? the geography? Unless GoP spend alot of $$ its not possible..

Also we do have small posts ... (FC wings) on stategic points etc... but every 5 km ? thts just not possible... 

If it was upto me id fence n mine the border.. but than again... the locals (have relative or frnds) on both sides... heck the guys on the afghan side even have Pak NICs!!!

Not to forget kabuls whinning... unless we have $$ and our govt grows a spine... i dnt see it happening...[/quote]

good you are right,....but it is not impossible, than every 20 km and it can be build by stone and earth made in Pakistan, and we have huge human working Force, who need Workplaces !


----------



## Tehmasib



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## chauvunist

*They never forget their “Creator & Lord”… 






*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Posted before?
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Informant

Tehmasib said:


>



Story behind it?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Informant said:


> Story behind it?



Capt Maraj Shaheed Sitara-e-Basalat..

https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...TPEVh2QbRDu837mgX2egc5w&bvm=bv.58187178,d.bGE



































G3S....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Side-Winder

Proud to be a signalian 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=791660547516773

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*AIR WAR OF 1965 REVISITED - C-130 Bombing Operations*

*C-130 Heavy Bomber*

On the night of 11/12 September, the first bombing mission was undertaken by Wing Commander Zahid Butt against the target of Kathua Bridge 16 Kms East of Pathankot. This bridge formed a vital link for the supply line to Indian ground troops. Gauging the dangerous nature of the mission, Chaklala's Station Commander Group Captain Eric Hall also went along on the mission. Flight Lieutenant Rizwan was the navigator. They reached the target safely and during the bombing run, they were attacked by an enemy fighter. Wing Commander Zahid Butt took evasive action only after the bombs had been released. On successful return to the base, they discovered a 1 cm bullet hole in the port wing tip.








After the Kathua bombing raid, the next target for the C-130 bombers was a concentration of enemy tanks and guns, three miles north of Ramgarh in the Sialkot Sector. Two C-130s dropped nine tons of bombs each on the night of 15 September and played a major role in shattering the enemy forces moving up for the battle of Chawinda. On the following night, a single C-130 strike was repeated against Ramgarh destroying enemy tanks and guns as well as ammunition and fuel dumps. 









On the night of 19th September, two successful C-130s sorties were made against Indian Army concentrations in the vicinity of Rurki and Pagowal, and apart from the resulting material damage, the effect on enemy morale was believed to be devastated. 






In the closing stages of the 1965 War, the Indians had amassed their heavy guns close to the BRB canal to concentrate their heavy artillery fire on Lahore. On 21st September a single C-130 dropped ten tons of bombs on the heavy artillery four miles south-east of Jallo. Another C-130 dropped nine tons of bombs on Indian artillery concentration at Valtoha. On 22nd September bad weather hampered PAF strike action against the assembled Indian artillery but the inclement weather did not deter three C-130s taking off that night to find the enemy target and drop their bombs by radar. The target at Atari included an Indian AA Regiment with 72 guns, located in a strip about one mile long running parallel with and close to the BRB canal. The Army was reluctant in giving clearance to the C-130s for fear of breaching the BRB or worse still, the bombs landing on our own troops this side of the canal. Permission was finally granted and the C-130s conducted a highly accurate drop of more than 30 tons of TNT which devastated the Indian artillery. Many independent observers believe this last action by PAF set the Indians clamouring for a ceasefire. Seven officers of the Transport Wing were awarded the Sitara-e-Jurat and 2 JCOSs the Tamgha-e-Jurat.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Originally posted by Aeronaut

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

No flattering, this multicam is flipping wicked!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aeronaut said:


> No flattering, this multicam is flipping wicked!



That's a cool pic...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Pic (below) from 12 aug 2013:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

cadet zain said:


> View attachment 12828



Posted a billion times before..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X

ok tell me if already posted



tell

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

Is this really Pakistan?

to me it appears more like from Bangladesh


----------



## Soldier-X

farhan_9909 said:


> Is this really Pakistan?
> 
> to me it appears more like from Bangladesh


 its PAK MARINES camoflage ...check it on google



cadet zain said:


> its PAK MARINES camoflage ...check it on google


but i thik this pic is already posted in this forum


----------



## gangsta_rap

more pics of Paladin Tank pls


----------



## farhan_9909



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alpha1

Ulla said:


> good you are right,....but it is not impossible, than every 20 km and it can be build by stone and earth made in Pakistan, and we have huge human working Force, who need Workplaces !


Sir , If i had any say in this I would suggest heavy fortification of durand line with electric fencing.
But that is hardly possible because of lack of guts and money

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

CAPTAIN TALHA AND HIS WIFE FLYING OFFICER SHARISTA

Following the sayings of the Quaid “No nation can rise to the height of glory unless your women are side by side with you."

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

hassan1 said:


>



Why we did buy the Navy Version of Mi-14 ? And how many ? From which country ?



hassan1 said:


>



could you please also explain your pictures ? I know Hassan that your also posting in other forums like this from Usman Ansari....but please explain the pictures ! We will be very thankful !


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Old pic:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Side-Winder said:


>



Bhaiya ji .. very old pic..


>



Bhaiya ji ... posted long ago by me..


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## chauvunist

*Fireworks display....*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## QADRI

nice pictures


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kompromat

I do love this multicam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gangsta_rap

PALADIN TANK


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

dexter said:


> CAPTAIN TALHA AND HIS WIFE FLYING OFFICER SHARISTA
> 
> Following the sayings of the Quaid “No nation can rise to the height of glory unless your women are side by side with you."


cute couple. Masha-allah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Ulla said:


> Why we did buy the Navy Version of Mi-14 ? And how many ? From which country ?
> 
> 
> 
> could you please also explain your pictures ? I know Hassan that your also posting in other forums like this from Usman Ansari....but please explain the pictures ! We will be very thankful !



Mi-14PG. Bought for firefighting operations.. rarely used. 


> Photos: Mil Mi-14PG Aircraft Pictures | Airliners.net

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist

*Encircling the enemy…western borders *
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Irfan Baloch

these are some pictures of my family members in uniform & their other fellow soldiers
pictures taken from them directly














last one I am not sure if its one of my cousins although he is tagged but its not him. but picture is relevant

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## chauvunist



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nishan_101

Pakistan should concentrate on providing better and better facilities to all those who are present on borders....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Irfan Baloch said:


> these are some pictures of my family members in uniform & their other fellow soldiers
> pictures taken from them directly
> 
> 
> View attachment 13335



This pic has been makin rounds on the web since ages bro...


----------



## Irfan Baloch

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> This pic has been making rounds on the web since ages bro...


I has to be


its their third tour now in that area. and its in their personal album
they are in the first picture by the wall. not in the second one but that picture belongs to Mech Inf which they are part of and in the third one I took from Mech Inf page. my cousin is tagged in the second row but I know its not him because he is a major.

I wont post any pictures that identify them individually though. otherwise I got things that can please all patriots and cause diarrhoea to our enemies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

View attachment 13426

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Notice the mine ploughs on the tanks:*






This one is oooold..and a repost .. (but better resolution)





*PMA: 






*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Xavier Wilco

unstoppable

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Whoa! good work desert fighter keep them coming..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xavier Wilco



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

chauvunist said:


>


Looks like 'Sheesh Mahal' area..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

WTH ... all of my pics from photobucket gone!!!!


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Xeric said:


> Looks like 'Sheesh Mahal' area..


Sir does it really matter? these all places look the same

below my cousin on the right side with nose protection probably in Dosai plains? born with a darker complexion the Siachin weather really brought out the "beauty" of him

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Xavier Wilco



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Basel

Its not good to send our soldiers in those open Toyota vehicles which don't provide any kind of protection to them, US MRAP & Lazar 2 must be procured ASAP as some other thread suggest they are going to be acquired by PA soon.


----------



## Armstrong

Irfan Baloch said:


> Sir does it really matter? these all places look the same
> 
> below my cousin on the right side with nose protection probably in Dosai plains? born with a darker complexion the Siachin weather really brought out the "beauty" of him
> View attachment 13466



What about posting a picture of yourself with fire arms ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Armstrong said:


> What about posting a picture of yourself with fire arms ?


lost in time when the go to medium was 35mm. i will have to find the albums in the storage collecting dust to upload anything worth sharing.

secondly...I am trying to protect myself & people I care by not posting things that can associate my account with real life 
but when the time comes and there is nothing left to loose then I will share a lot its a promise  (provided I live to do so)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## A.Razzaq

Pak Army MP-5's will soon be replaced by a new short range weapon..

Q. Is it true or not ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*





Amarjeet Singh - Rangers*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Xeric

Irfan Baloch said:


> Sir does it really matter? these all places look the same



Well, to the one who have been to the area, it isnt the same after all.



> below my cousin on the right side with nose protection probably in Dosai plains? born with a darker complexion the Siachin weather really brought out the "beauty" of him
> View attachment 13466


Yeahh..lolz....ppl tend to get chitta over there...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Xeric said:


> Well, to the one who have been to the area, it isnt the same after all.
> 
> 
> Yeahh..lolz....ppl tend to get chitta over there...





Xeric said:


> Well, to the one who have been to the area, it isnt the same after all.
> 
> 
> Yeahh..lolz....ppl tend to get chitta over there...


sir I meant the other way round (kala sha kaku) think you meant the same?
by the way.. he is your rival .. apart from shooting guns he shoots from the camera too
in one of their operations they destroyed the abandoned huts to deny the Terrorists from using them again and then he took few snaps... they look so surreal that I refused to accept if the fire was genuine until he and his junior unit officer (who is in the picture vouched for its authentication )

here it is. .in the wild wild west of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zarvan

@Aeronaut @DESERT FIGHTER @Alpha1 @jaibi @Imran Khan @Oscar @nuclearpak @balixd @Slav Defence @mafiya @tarrar @Icarus @fatman17 and others

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> @Aeronaut @DESERT FIGHTER @Alpha1 @jaibi @Imran Khan @Oscar @nuclearpak @balixd @Slav Defence @mafiya @tarrar @Icarus @fatman17 and others



Posted it a fee days back in SF thread.


----------



## hassan1

cn235

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Irfan Baloch said:


> Sir does it really matter? these all places look the same
> 
> below my cousin on the right side with nose protection probably in Dosai plains? born with a darker complexion the Siachin weather really brought out the "beauty" of him
> View attachment 13466



Is this Major Zaka ul haq shaheed on left?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

mafiya said:


> Is this Major Zaka ul haq shaheed on left?


my dear I dont know , the one on the right side is my cousin we grew and studied together in Quetta

I will have to check with him

edited:

no its not him. its someone else..


----------



## Bratva

Irfan Baloch said:


> my dear I dont know , the one on the right side is my cousin we grew and studied together in Quetta
> 
> I will have to ckeck with him



Has a resemblance with him


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Side-Winder

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=183407641869601

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

@TaimiKhan @Oscar - Is it wise to have pictures posted here which identify, presumably, serving Pakistani Military Personnel like this ? 

Shouldn't their faces be blurred or something just to be on the safe-side ?


----------



## viper46

Side-Winder said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=183407641869601



army should run this country.... death to democracy and polititians and their workers ... thumbs up PAKISTAN ARMY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

viper46 said:


> army should run this country.... death to democracy and polititians and their workers ... thumbs up PAKISTAN ARMY


hopefully the Noora league is prevented from selling off the entire country and the boots come back and kick this democracy so hard up its arse that its name becomes a curse

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xavier Wilco

smiles no matter what

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pak47

Pakistani SSG commando learning to use Chinese crossbow.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Xavier Wilco

(Y)



(Y)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseeker2010

A bit old video.... don't know if its uploaded before or not.... sorry for repetition.... its about a tv anchor(talat hussain) flight on PAF F-16 and his experience. 

I would like if someone upload aik din geo ke sath with wing cmdr haseeb paracha.


----------



## chauvunist

*Salam And Respect to defenders of Pakistan. 







*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

Side-Winder said:


>



Thats an eagle bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

mafiya said:


>



Bhai these are old pics from Sino-PK friendship ex.. Youyi ex..


----------



## chauvunist

*On a Light note...

Commando Chicken Snacks...



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Bhai these are old pics from Sino-PK friendship ex.. Youyi ex..



Ghalti ho gai Sir Ji... Zarvan ka rung charh gayaa damagh aur ankhou par bas

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LonE_WolF

*At Upper dir, Don't know these have been posted before or not*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=505934189519706





@Aeronaut @Icarus @Xeric @RescueRanger

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## chauvunist

Nothing escapes from these deadly guns..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Adjutants of PMA....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Side-Winder

military college of signals convocation -- awarding the degree to Batch BETE-46 and CSE-15.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Dude blur the faces of PA soldiers operating in hard areas.. 
@Aeronaut


----------



## Kompromat

Originally posted by @Side-Winder , reposted after editing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Lt Aizaz Khattak representing Pakistan in Training at the Australian Military Academy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

He won a commander's medal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Icarus

Side-Winder said:


>




Acid Test, aka Shora Test.


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Xeric

Guys, you would get in trouble for posting the pics without permission/hiding the identities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder

Xeric said:


> Guys, you would get in trouble for posting the pics without permission/hiding the identities.



Sir,Many of the guys themselves send their pics(and obviously not with fake IDs as they send more than one pics with the same face) asking to post them on page 
(@our Facebook page)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

Side-Winder said:


> Sir,Many of the guys themselves send their pics(and obviously not with fake IDs as they send more than one pics with the same face) asking to post them on page
> (@our Facebook page)


The defence.pk page u mean?

It's like...bail tu wahi tehar...mai khud akar takar marta hn tujhay.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

1969: Tail of an Indian Canberra bomber shot down in the 1965 war and exhibited here on public display in Sahiwal.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

View attachment 15019

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

View attachment 15028

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

View attachment 15038

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## dexter

c. 1969: Tail of an Indian Canberra bomber shot down in the 1965 war and exhibited here on public display in #Sahiwal






September 17, 1965: #Pakistan Army Tank leaving war-front in Sialkot






c. 1971: "Knowing the Results" - A Pakistani Soldier on Front line - East Pakistan






c. 1958: Aerial View of #Karachi - during a PAF Air Display






c. 1947: Aerial View of Masroor Air Base - #Karachi






December 4, 1971: A Protest in #Karachi about Indian Aggression in East Pakistan






c. 1965: Old Soldiers Never Die - they just fade away, goes the song.

This 70 years old veteran of Britian's old Frontier force shows up daily carrying his ornately designed rifle and worn sword and announces that he is ready for instant combat in the cease - fire zone between India and Pakistan in 1965 war.






c. 1971: Pakistani General Amir Abdullah Khan NIAZI, last Governor and Martial law administrator of East Pakistan and the last unified commander of the Eastern Military High Command (seated) confers with an officer 20kms from the frontline with India.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## dexter

October 27, 1947: Landing of Indian Troops in Srinagar - #Kashmir

Indian troops landed in Srinagar and subjugated major part of Jammu and Kashmir against the aspirations of Kashmiri people and in total disregard to the Partition Plan of the Indian Subcontinent. October 27 is observed as the Black Day to demonstrate to the world that they will never yield to Indian repression.






c. 1965: No.9 Sqn, led by Sqn Ldr Mervyn L Middlecoat (seen in right along with AM Nur Khan) proved its mettle in air defence, fighter escort and recce mission. No.9 Sqn equipped with Mach 2 supersonic F-104 Strafighter was credited with five kills during the war






c. 1965: Survivors of the section four F-86s which attacked Amritsar Radar during Indo-Pak 65 War.

From Left to Right: Flt Lt. Cecil Chaudhry, Wg Cdr. Anwar Shamim and Flt Lt. Imtiaz Bhatti






c. 1965: Col. Anant Singh of Indian 4th Battalion, Sikh Regiment is greeted by his old war-buddy, Pakistani Subedar of 15th Battalion, Punjab Regiment at a PoW Camp near Lahore. It was their first meeting since they fought together with the British-Indian forces in World War II






c. 1965: Flight Lieutenant Cecil Chaudhry being interviewed by the media during the 1965 Pakistan-India war.
Group Captain Cecil Chaudhry (27 August 1941 – 13 April 2012) was a Pakistani Christian veteran fighter pilot. As a Flight Lieutenant, he fought in the Indo-Pakistani war of 1965 and later, as a Squadron Leader, in the Indo-Pakistani War of 1971. During the 1965 war, Chaudhry and three other pilots, under the leadership of Wing Commander Anwar Shamim, destroyed the Amritsar Radar Station in a difficult attack. He was awarded the Sitara-e-Jurat (Star of Courage) for his actions during that mission






c. 1965: Savior of #Lahore - A Rare photo of Major Raja Aziz Bhatti Shaheed (left) - Photo taken few months earlier embracing martyrdom at BRB Canal






c. 1971: Press Photo - Shiek Mujibur Rahman leader of Awami Muslim League, being Guarded at Karachi Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## dexter

c. 1965: Four CinCs review the position on the ground during the 1965 war






c. 1980s: Pathan Tribesmen during Afghan-USSR War






c. 1965: Pak Army Medical Staff looking after an Indian Prisoner of WAR






c. 1965: Legendary Pilot M. M. Alam standing with his plane showing his score during 1965 war he shoot down 9 Indian fighter and 2 small flags shows that he decapitate them






c. 1965: Pakistani Rangers at Muna Bao Check Post






c. 1965: Pakistani Flag fluttering at a Fort in Rajasthan captured during Indo-Pak War






c. 1965: A Volunteer Mujahid in Kashmir sector





c. 1971: Nurul Amin and Professor Ghulam Azam in a meeting - Dacca, East Pakistan

Nurul Amin decided to live in #Pakistan after fall of Dhaka and died in Rawalpindi in 1974, where Professor Ghulam Azam recently given a 90-year prison sentence at the age of 90 in Bangladesh considering his support of unified Pakistan as war-crime in 1971.






c. 1950s: Rocket-Missile Man of #Pakistan - Air Commodore Józef Marian Turowicz
- Archive150

Turowicz was a prominent and noted Polish Pakistani military scientist and an aeronautical engineer. He is considered as one of the chief architects of the Pakistan Air Force and Pakistan's space program. Turowicz, an eminent rocket scientist and an aeronautical engineer, was the leading and central figure in Pakistan's drive to develop high-tech rocket and missile technology of its own.

He was one of thirty high ranking Polish pilots who served in Pakistan Air Force during the Indo-Pakistani War of 1965, and is considered one of the pioneers of Pakistan's space program, playing a central role in Pakistan's aviation and aerospace industry.
Turowicz made significant contributions to Pakistan's missile/rocket program as a chief aeronautical engineer and has recently been referred to as the "Rocket-Missile Man of Pakistan" by some of the prominent defense analysts for his work towards the development of ballistic missile and space rocket technology. In Pakistan, he is highly respected as a scientist and noted aeronautical engineer.

Zofia, his wife, taught Mathematics at the Karachi American School and also trained gliding to Air Cadets in Karachi and Rawalpindi. In 1961 the couple obtained Pakistani citizenship. During the 1965 war, Turowicz rose to prominence when he defended Lahore as a pilot. 

After his retirement from Air force in 1967, he joined SUPARCO where he worked till 1970. He was instrumental in launching first Pakistani Satellite and achieving breakthroughs in Pakistan’s rocket and missile programs. Turowicz was the administrator of Pakistan's Space and Upper Atmosphere Research Commission (SUPARCO) from 1967 to 1970, and towards the end of his career, he was appointed to the post of Air Marshal of the Pakistan Air Force.

Turowicz died in Karachi aged 72 in 1980.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Pak47

Z-9c

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PiyaraPakistan



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## chauvunist



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kompromat

@Side-Winder

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PiyaraPakistan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Aeronaut said:


>


we didnt have military exercises with Japan did we?


----------



## Side-Winder

Umair Nawaz said:


> we didnt have military exercises with Japan did we?



i saw this pic in the 'HILAL' magazine and it was all about the bilateral relations and the aid given to each other in case of tragidies.


----------



## PiyaraPakistan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Side-Winder

From 1965 War:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Side-Winder

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151995523567663

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Side-Winder

tallat hussain flying the F-16





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151999565027663

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## chauvunist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

1965 کی جب جنگ ہوئی انڈیا بھارت کے درمیان تو اس وقت پاکستان کے ٹی وی پہ ایک پاکستانی ترانہ گایا گیا
یہ ترانہ دیکھ کے دل میں پاکستان کیلئے محبت پیدا ہوگی
یہ وہ جنگ تھی جب ھم پوری قوم ایک ہو گئی تھی





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152100689819130

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pak47

Zdk 03 above Manora, Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## truthseeker2010

Pak47 said:


> Zdk 03 above Manora, Karachi.



I think the ground below the nose of the aircraft is PNS Qasim and the ground left of the dome of aircraft is Pakistan Naval Academy.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Our regiment...:*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RAMPAGE

Side-Winder said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151995523567663


Uzbeks ???


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Side-Winder said:


>



Old and repost.. (ehm by me)..


>



Very old.. (2011) from YOUYI drills... and a repost..


>



Posted this pic last year in LEA thread.. the guys are from ELITE FORCE/Police.


> tallat hussain flying the F-16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151999565027663



 again.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

[

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Side-Winder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Old and repost.. (ehm by me)..
> 
> 
> Very old.. (2011) from YOUYI drills... and a repost..
> 
> 
> Posted this pic last year in LEA thread.. the guys are from ELITE FORCE/Police.
> 
> 
> again.,



chalo yar...i got 5 thanks that means alot of people missed that out...khair hai... 

BTW look at this soldier guys...look at his boots...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Side-Winder

Karakoram Heli-ski 2013 ---PART-I 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152003562337663





i'll upload part-II as well tomorrow on our facebook page.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujahid

Gen Musharraf with a captured Indian INSAS rifle left by Indian soldiers while retreating after attacking a Pakistani post on the Control Line in Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mujahid



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=375585042511050


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

some 500 of these m113s of italian army are now in pakistan
@
*Aeronaut*


do u know any thing about this

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

wasm95 said:


> some 500 of these m113s of italian army are now in pakistan
> @
> *Aeronaut*
> 
> 
> do u know any thing about this




Sorry i have no info on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PiyaraPakistan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 16235[/ATTACH]




Wow one of the best & most beutifull sunset i have ever seen.thank you for sharing with us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

*When you see him, it may already be too late.*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*ST-9 & B-6-by POF




























*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

The Proud Father of Captian Sarfraz Shaheed who died defending Pakistan on LOC May ALLAH bless the martyr and give him Jannah and let give us opportunity to hunt down ten Indians in revenge of Lion Sarfraz 
@Aeronaut

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist

Thank you to all those who have 'walked the walk'.
We appreciate your service!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Informant

cadet zain said:


> View attachment 17672



Aww babies so cootuu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xavier Wilco



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soldier-X

Xavier Wilco said:


> View attachment 17806
> 
> 
> View attachment 17807


owesome


----------



## Xavier Wilco



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X

Pak Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## truthseeker2010

cadet zain said:


> Pak Navy
> 
> View attachment 17993


navy or marines?



Rashid Mahmood said:


> View attachment 17756
> 
> 
> View attachment 17757


Pakistan's Iwo Jima?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

How many mags do soldiers carry on them during battle/


----------



## Soldier-X

truthseeker2010 said:


> navy or marines?
> 
> 
> Pakistan's Iwo Jima?


Navy,this is new uniform for pak navy as it has been changed also, like in army


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*R.A.Gs*








Thanks to cadet zain:





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=577889878967858

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *R.A.Gs*
> 
> 
> View attachment 18080
> 
> 
> Thanks to cadet zain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=577889878967858



already posted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *R.A.Gs*
> 
> 
> View attachment 18080
> 
> 
> Thanks to cadet zain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=577889878967858


who r they?


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Umair Nawaz said:


> who r they?



special squad of rangers called rats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

wasm95 said:


> special squad of rangers called rats


RAGs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xavier Wilco



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xavier Wilco



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

wasm95 said:


> already posted



Not in this thread... also can you see the name mentioned above it?

P.S: the pics posted by the newbies sure are.


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

wasm95 said:


> special squad of rangers called rats





Umair Nawaz said:


> RAGs




 I could not stop to laughing muahah Hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

From Aero with love.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## chauvunist

A very Touching Video with some nice footage's of Armed Forces...





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=198815536995478

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Xavier Wilco



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Zarvan

In this picture three people are with latest camouflage and others are wearing old one

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Informant

Chasme wale bhai ka tidd to check karein, MA. Allah nazar na lagaye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aeronaut said:


> From Aero with love.



Its a still from War movie .. posted long ago..


Xavier Wilco said:


> View attachment 18494
> 
> 
> View attachment 18495



Posting reposts niga..


















nice video:





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152037235302663

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xavier Wilco



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan_101

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Its a still from War movie .. posted long ago..
> 
> 
> Posting reposts niga..
> 
> View attachment 18890
> View attachment 18891
> View attachment 18892
> View attachment 18893
> View attachment 18894
> 
> 
> nice video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152037235302663


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


>



This pic is very old .. this soldier embraced Shahadat aswell..





*
Soldier Gul Maseed mehsud embraced shahadat while fighting against TTP , he jumped in front of the bullets to save Capt Mannan ul Hassan .. he survives a baby girl:*





A clearer pic:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

He is a soldier looks like member of Taliban look at his hair

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> He is a soldier looks like member of Taliban look at his hair



Watch your bloody mouth... Hes is (SHAHEEDS NEVER DIE) a MEHSUD... They tend to keep long hair etc...culture... similiar to Baluchs..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Watch your bloody mouth... Hes is (SHAHEEDS NEVER DIE) a MEHSUD... They tend to keep long hair etc...culture... similiar to Baluchs..


Isn't their rule in Army for size of hair


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Isn't their rule in Army for size of hair



Not in operational areas... 

Also he was in F.C.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Zarvan said:


> He is a soldier looks like member of Taliban look at his hair


yup thats FC for u.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Umair Nawaz said:


> yup thats FC for u.



Apart from tht in operational areas... big beards,hair etc are not big issues...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> He is a soldier looks like member of Taliban look at his hair



no thats the tribe styl, its their culture ! nothing to do with Taliban !


----------



## Informant

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> This pic is very old .. this soldier embraced Shahadat aswell..
> 
> View attachment 18956
> 
> *Soldier Gul Maseed mehsud embraced shahadat while fighting against TTP , he jumped in front of the bullets to save Capt Mannan ul Hassan .. he survives a baby girl:*
> View attachment 18959



What a handsome man. May Allah grant him the highest of Jannahs. Brave as hell. We have lost so many young kids, but we seem to have 10 more for each martyr. MA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Informant said:


> What a handsome man. May Allah grant him the highest of Jannahs. Brave as hell. We have lost so many young kids, but we seem to have 10 more for each martyr. MA.



Not even a billion talibitches are worth 1 of our Martyr..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FunkyGen

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 13418
> View attachment 13419
> View attachment 13420
> 
> View attachment 13421
> 
> 
> View attachment 13422
> View attachment 13423
> View attachment 13424
> View attachment 13425
> View attachment 13426


Any info. on the gun showed in the last picture.
Also what about the modern looking AK variant? Is it produced locally?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

FunkyGen said:


> Any info. on the gun showed in the last picture.
> Also what about the modern looking AK variant? Is it produced locally?



the pic isnt opening (giving error) ... gimme the link... also most likely a modified Type-56... Produced... well thts not really known... POF did display locally produces AKs during a defence expo (IDEAS)... which upset the russians... after tht didnt see them on POF stalls... so probably chinese ... (although all MP-5s are being replaced by AKs)...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FunkyGen

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> the pic isnt opening (giving error) ... gimme the link... also most likely a modified Type-56... Produced... well thts not really known... POF did display locally produces AKs during a defence expo (IDEAS)... which upset the russians... after tht didnt see them on POF stalls... so probably chinese ... (although all MP-5s are being replaced by AKs)...


K, my mistake,* i wanted to ask about the 2nd last pic.... Do we manufacture that G-3 variant?*
Also since you have mentioned that POF can manufacture modernized AK's (???) so does that mean that we can provide these firearms to our soldiers or will that too make the Russians pissed?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

FunkyGen said:


> K, my mistake,* i wanted to ask about the 2nd last pic.... Do we manufacture that G-3 variant?*
> Also since you have mentioned that POF can manufacture modernized AK's (???) so does that mean that we can provide these firearms to our soldiers or will that too make the Russians pissed?



Tht is one of the new G3 variants... and in service with the military and LEAs.

As for providing AKs to our soldiers .. what do you think is replacing the MP-5s?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FunkyGen

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Tht is one of the new G3 variants... and in service with the military and LEAd..
> 
> As for providing AKs to our soldiers .. what do you think is replacing the MP-5s?


Hmmm... IMP we are cool for a good few years as far as battle rifles are concerned but what about snipers?
Also what are the updates on our para forces i.e. are they being modernized? (please tell me about the ATF too)


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

FunkyGen said:


> Hmmm... IMP we are cool for a good few years as far as battle rifles are concerned but what about snipers?
> Also what are the updates on our para forces i.e. are they being modernized? (please tell me about the ATF too)



Yara what about snipers? 50 cals,AI,range masters,dragonovs,steyr etc etc are in service in good numbers... news about a new sniper procurement is also there... (tender is issued)... POF is already produces the 90s and G3 styles/based DMRs...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blackpearl

Zarvan said:


> He is a soldier looks like member of Taliban look at his hair



Your comments are highly objectionable,

Donot be disrespectful to one of our fallen hero


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PMA:*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

^^

Army is the only place where you will see fit punjabis, otherwise most of them become fat after 20

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

MCS FUNFAIR ---Guess what --- signalians ne Commandant ki mangni krwa di  

He is major general ali farhan (commandant MCS)
@Alpha1 @Aeronaut @Jazzbot @cadet zain @Armstrong @Hyperion @LoveIcon

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Informant

shan said:


> ^^
> 
> Army is the only place where you will see fit punjabis, otherwise most of them become fat after 20








http://weknowgifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/****-you-gifs-26.gif

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Informant



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Informant said:


>



Have all the MG-3 this grip-stick ? or only a privat investment ?


----------



## Informant

Ulla said:


> Have all the MG-3 this grip-stick ? or only a privat investment ?



This one seems to be military issued. Depends on use and what a gunney is comfy with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Informant said:


>


*very old pics ma nigga...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *very old pics ma nigga...*



I know but nobody's posting any pics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## krash

Zarvan said:


> He is a soldier looks like member of Taliban look at his hair



The Taliban wish they could ever look like him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujahid



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Old pics...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Strigon

Mujahid said:


>




Ahh the great Gul Sher! I heard he is/ was a part of army in reality as well. That true?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Strigon said:


> Ahh the great Gul Sher! I heard he is/ was a part of army in reality as well. That true?


Think he retired as a lt col...




View attachment 19827

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*TOUGH MEN!*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Old but not posted before..*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@senses

Thanks for the video my friend...






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=645561232176957





*PA Sniper vs talib......s = dead talib...*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*indian BSF troops salute Pak Ranger Official..




*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## namaal

i can,t see the video


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Loved this pic:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## namaal

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Old pics...
> 
> View attachment 19813
> View attachment 19814
> View attachment 19815
> View attachment 19816
> View attachment 19817


awesome pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

http://www.pof.gov.pk/download/infantry_weapons.pdf

*PK-7 & PKL-30*


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 19818


This is by far best picture of Al Khalid Tank @DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X

Zarvan said:


> This is by far best picture of Al Khalid Tank @DESERT FIGHTER


yes , and in very good hd result...it was originaly posted by me in AL-KHALID thread...my frnd captured this pic by his own ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Burraq UCAV:*













Clearer pic of the new G3S:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xavier Wilco



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xavier Wilco



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## guluchulo

Punjab Rangers are from Punjab? What about rangers of other provinces?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

guluchulo said:


> Punjab Rangers are from Punjab? What about rangers of other provinces?



There is no limitation... you will even find soldiers from Peshawar...

We have 4 paras

Punjab Rangers

Sindh Rangers

Frontier Corps KPK

Frontier Corps Baluchistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

cadet zain said:


> View attachment 20616


This is the best picture with this Uniform and SSG should not wear those brown shoes they should wear black ones

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soldier-X

Zarvan said:


>


nyc gear...it should be posted in SSG (SFs) thread as well.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soldier-X

styl

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soldier-X

@Aeronaut post it on facebook page sir...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@cadet zain - I will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X

Aeronaut said:


> @cadet zain - I will.


thanks alot...and with some nyc caption, which you think better suit for this pic.......i'm talking about the last one..and thanks again


----------



## Kompromat

cadet zain said:


> thanks alot...and with some nyc caption, which you think better suit for this pic.......i'm talking about the last one..and thanks again



Its very poor quality though.


----------



## Tehmasib

One of the orignal picture of Maj Shabbir Sharif Shaheed (NH, SJ & Sword of Hounour)....This is perhaps the only case in Nishan-e-Haider history, where the gallantry award was given, not for a specific act, but for his inspiring performance throughout the war, until he died. His last words were: "Don't lose the bridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

cadet zain said:


> styl
> View attachment 20819
> 
> 
> View attachment 20820


i know these guys they are from AD two are my friend and the bike is of Sohaib Shahid


----------



## gangsta_rap

I have to admit i liked the standard rooivalk pattern more than the new semi-digital camo


----------



## dexter

WING COMMANDER ZULFIQAR (ZULFI) PAKISTAN AIR FORCE

The only Pilot in PAF who shot down an enemy drone.
In June 2002 during a night Patrol he shot down an Indain Air force's Israeli made Drone or UAV.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


>



From elections...:tups:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## guluchulo

Sub Inspector Amarjeet Singh of Punjab Rangers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

guluchulo said:


> Sub Inspector Amarjeet Singh of Punjab Rangers



Posted before ..


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 21366
> [
> 
> 
> DESERT FIGHTER said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 21366
> View attachment 21367
> View attachment 21368
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 21368
Click to expand...


the helicopter picture was posted before !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

"PAKISTAN AIR FORCE" OLD DAYS 
,
F-104 and B-57 aircraft lined-up at Peshawar before air display in Oct 1964 !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nishan_101

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 21366
> View attachment 21367
> View attachment 21368



Gazzels or ASS550 were better if could bought it in 1990s.


----------



## Mujahid

GIANTsasquatch said:


> I have to admit i liked the standard rooivalk pattern more than the new semi-digital camo



*Salam,*

*What is the origin of previous Pak Army rooivalk camouflage uniform ?

It looks like its not a unique design of Pakistan Army as it is already made by some other country.









*


----------



## Side-Winder

Our Theeta Captain --- CGPA 3.97 
(MCS)


----------



## PWFI

Mujahid said:


> *Salam,*
> 
> *What is the origin of previous Pak Army rooivalk camouflage uniform ?
> 
> It looks like its not a unique design of Pakistan Army as it is already made by some other country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They look like airsoft player, since this camouflage is not suitable in european environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mujahid said:


> *Salam,*
> 
> *What is the origin of previous Pak Army rooivalk camouflage uniform ?
> 
> It looks like its not a unique design of Pakistan Army as it is already made by some other country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Airsoft team... google begadi..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujahid

PWFI said:


> They look like airsoft player, since this camouflage is not suitable in european environment.




This means that this camouflage which Pak Army was wearing is not a Pakistani designed uniform. It was an an original design of begadi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LonE_WolF

pics taken form facebook page ................... so the airshow is tomorrow right??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

OLD FC PICS: (Not very old thought):

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Relief Ops in Thar:*















*Mirages...










*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chauvunist

@DESERT FIGHTER ...Any idea about timing's of tomorow air performance by PAF in Islamabad...


----------



## khanboy007

chauvunist said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER ...Any idea about timing's of tomorow air performance by PAF in Islamabad...



i guess it has been changed to 29, from last what i saw on PDF's FB page 

@chauvunist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

chauvunist said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER ...Any idea about timing's of tomorow air performance by PAF in Islamabad...


Tomorrow there is a flypast over blue area at around 10 Am most probably



khanboy007 said:


> i guess it has been changed to 29, from last what i saw on PDF's FB page



We ourselves are confused...however as far as i can confirm, tomorrow there is a flypast over presidency house and blue area..thats it!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist

Side-Winder said:


> Tomorrow there is a flypast over blue area at around 10 Am most probably



Thanks...Hope to see JF 17 and F 16 together..


----------



## khanboy007

Side-Winder said:


> Tomorrow there is a flypast over blue area at around 10 Am most probably
> 
> 
> 
> We ourselves are confused...however as far as i can confirm, tomorrow there is a flypast over presidency house and blue area..thats it!





well i'd love to see the ilyushin in the center with the JF-17's on the left wing and F-16's on the right wing, a JF-17 in Pakistan flag colors on the tail of the ilyushin  in a *V shape formation*  how about some flares as well 

*cockpit view of F-16 releasing its flares *


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

chauvunist said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER ...Any idea about timing's of tomorow air performance by PAF in Islamabad...



None bro... although i think all cantonments are holding small exhibitions... atleast here in Gujranwala they are..














chauvunist said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER ...Any idea about timing's of tomorow air performance by PAF in Islamabad...



From PDF FB Page:







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152079744997663

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*From today...(training for 23rd March Airshow):*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*THAR RELIEF:*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*MI-17 Cockpit:*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Shahpar UAV:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## truthseeker2010

no vipers today at the flypast?


----------



## Indus Falcon

truthseeker2010 said:


> no vipers today at the flypast?



They are on restricted duty. They only come out when the saffron monkey starts having "delusions of grandeur"!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

My friend visit to peshawar military garrision.

I noticed the G3m in his picture

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## FunkyGen

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 21968
> View attachment 21969
> View attachment 21970
> 
> 
> View attachment 21973
> View attachment 21974
> View attachment 21975
> View attachment 21976
> View attachment 21977
> 
> 
> 
> *THAR RELIEF:*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 21978
> 
> 
> View attachment 21979


any info. on the gear in the fifth pic.?
is he spec. ops? or regular infantry?


----------



## truthseeker2010

Abu Nasar said:


> They are on restricted duty. They only come out when the saffron monkey starts having "delusions of grandeur"!



restricted duty? really? what do you mean.... i mean imo they are extensively being used WOT, so why not few mins of show off?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

FunkyGen said:


> any info. on the gear in the fifth pic.?
> is he spec. ops? or regular infantry?



Off duty Infantarian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

does anybody has the video of parade today? or the flypast?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

truthseeker2010 said:


> does anybody has the video of parade today? or the flypast?





truthseeker2010 said:


> does anybody has the video of parade today? or the flypast?



https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...LNo-nOSxtHNR2mz_tFJmlAQ&bvm=bv.62922401,d.Yms


----------



## farhan_9909

My Classmate of Mehsud tribe in the army.

2 Primary Aim

1-Ready to butcher Talib-astards
2-Remove Pro Taliban name from his mehsud tribe
















http://[QUOTE=DSM0305;733806]Will UAE help you when you're sick? Will UAE help you when you have depression? Will UAE pay you for getting an education? Will UAE wash you, clean you, wipe your *** when you're old and sick? Will UAE give you food if you don't have? Will UAE give you a house/apartment when you don't have a place to stay? In Scandinavia the country, the government, the military, the police, government workers all of them serve the people. Actually the whole purpose of the government is to serve the people. Scandinavia the countries exist to serve the people. In Pakistan people exists to serve the elites and the government... Pakistan kills you, Pakistan bombs you, Pakistan rap-es you, Pakistan divides your land, Pakistan divides your people, Pakistan sacrifice your people and still you people unconditional love Pakistan. When it comes down to it. Scandinavia is paradise, while Pakistan is hell. Go ahead and give Pakistan unconditional love while Pakistan bombs you. While I can curse and insult the country and the government I live in, and they will still take care of my every need.[/QUOTE] If you have UAE citizenship *When your Born They will pay 50k Aed's to your Family(More than 18k$) *Education for Citizens is not only free in UAE but they will pay for you anywhere in the world and not only limited to education but even if you want to join any flying academy in the USA which cost 100-120k dollars if you wanna get the CPL(Commercial pilot license), *Not only for education but all the other expenses will be also paid by them *Even if your a illeterate,They still will pay you more than 15k AEd's without any reason *Upon first marriage they will pay for 1lac AED's and alot of other benefits *On Each child born,they will pay for 50k AED's *You don't even need to earn money for building a house,The Govt will offer you a house before/after marriage,which will be built under the finances of Gulf banks to be paid by the UAE govt *You may not even know what "hair" are called in english,but still they will give you job in Police,Airports or any high status Job *Electrcity citizens of UAE is free I can mention even more,UAE my friend is all real wealth.Here with citizenship you don't even need to work. And Let me remove your useless misconception that *Pakistan kills us *Pakistan rapes us (Lol) *Pakistan doesnt divide our people *Sacrifying for Pakistan is a pride for us. Nothing such as done with us,We are known as a force to reckon with.I have shown you even in the past,Despite less population %age wise,we get higher national fund than punjabis. In the End,I will post a picture of my mehsud friend who is in the army to butcher the so called dogs. While People believe that Mehsud are against Pakistan :D . He's well Prepared for the Jihad against dogs(Talibas-tards) in the Name of Allah And to Protect not only his Pakistani People but His mehsud tribe aswell Pakistan Zindabad [IMG]https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1.0-9/734436_648261585245832_768600549_n.jpg[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

farhan_9909 said:


> My Classmate of Mehsud tribe in the army.
> 
> 2 Primary Aim
> 
> 1-Ready to butcher Talib-astards
> 2-Remove Pro Taliban name from his mehsud tribe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://[QUOTE=DSM0305;733806]Will UAE help you when you're sick? Will UAE help you when you have depression? Will UAE pay you for getting an education? Will UAE wash you, clean you, wipe your *** when you're old and sick? Will UAE give you food if you don't have? Will UAE give you a house/apartment when you don't have a place to stay? In Scandinavia the country, the government, the military, the police, government workers all of them serve the people. Actually the whole purpose of the government is to serve the people. Scandinavia the countries exist to serve the people. In Pakistan people exists to serve the elites and the government... Pakistan kills you, Pakistan bombs you, Pakistan rap-es you, Pakistan divides your land, Pakistan divides your people, Pakistan sacrifice your people and still you people unconditional love Pakistan. When it comes down to it. Scandinavia is paradise, while Pakistan is hell. Go ahead and give Pakistan unconditional love while Pakistan bombs you. While I can curse and insult the country and the government I live in, and they will still take care of my every need.[/QUOTE] If you have UAE citizenship *When your Born They will pay 50k Aed's to your Family(More than 18k$) *Education for Citizens is not only free in UAE but they will pay for you anywhere in the world and not only limited to education but even if you want to join any flying academy in the USA which cost 100-120k dollars if you wanna get the CPL(Commercial pilot license), *Not only for education but all the other expenses will be also paid by them *Even if your a illeterate,They still will pay you more than 15k AEd's without any reason *Upon first marriage they will pay for 1lac AED's and alot of other benefits *On Each child born,they will pay for 50k AED's *You don't even need to earn money for building a house,The Govt will offer you a house before/after marriage,which will be built under the finances of Gulf banks to be paid by the UAE govt *You may not even know what "hair" are called in english,but still they will give you job in Police,Airports or any high status Job *Electrcity citizens of UAE is free I can mention even more,UAE my friend is all real wealth.Here with citizenship you don't even need to work. And Let me remove your useless misconception that *Pakistan kills us *Pakistan rapes us (Lol) *Pakistan doesnt divide our people *Sacrifying for Pakistan is a pride for us. Nothing such as done with us,We are known as a force to reckon with.I have shown you even in the past,Despite less population %age wise,we get higher national fund than punjabis. In the End,I will post a picture of my mehsud friend who is in the army to butcher the so called dogs. While People believe that Mehsud are against Pakistan :D . He's well Prepared for the Jihad against dogs(Talibas-tards) in the Name of Allah And to Protect not only his Pakistani People but His mehsud tribe aswell Pakistan Zindabad [IMG]https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1.0-9/734436_648261585245832_768600549_n.jpg[/IMG]




Damn bruh... u look like a kid infront of him.. haha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Damn bruh... u look like a kid infront of him.. haha



The training has made him hard otherwise we were of same stock before 2011

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseeker2010

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCUQFjAA&url=http://www.lashchannel.com/23-march-2014-pakistan-army-parade-video-in-hd.html&ei=9TovU-iOEeeH0AXFz4DIAw&usg=AFQjCNE8y5uLNo-nOSxtHNR2mz_tFJmlAQ&bvm=bv.62922401,d.Yms



These are all old videos Sir.... nothing of yesterday.


----------



## dexter

MASROOR AIRBASE #KARACHI IN 1954 WITH F-86 SABRES.
The airbase was then called Mauripur Airbase.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PAF C-130 over GB:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

farhan_9909 said:


> My Classmate of Mehsud tribe in the army.
> 
> 2 Primary Aim
> 
> 1-Ready to butcher Talib-astards
> *2-Remove Pro Taliban name from his mehsud tribe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://[QUOTE=DSM0305;733806]Will UAE help you when you're sick? Will UAE help you when you have depression? Will UAE pay you for getting an education? Will UAE wash you, clean you, wipe your *** when you're old and sick? Will UAE give you food if you don't have? Will UAE give you a house/apartment when you don't have a place to stay? In Scandinavia the country, the government, the military, the police, government workers all of them serve the people. Actually the whole purpose of the government is to serve the people. Scandinavia the countries exist to serve the people. In Pakistan people exists to serve the elites and the government... Pakistan kills you, Pakistan bombs you, Pakistan rap-es you, Pakistan divides your land, Pakistan divides your people, Pakistan sacrifice your people and still you people unconditional love Pakistan. When it comes down to it. Scandinavia is paradise, while Pakistan is hell. Go ahead and give Pakistan unconditional love while Pakistan bombs you. While I can curse and insult the country and the government I live in, and they will still take care of my every need.[/QUOTE] If you have UAE citizenship *When your Born They will pay 50k Aed's to your Family(More than 18k$) *Education for Citizens is not only free in UAE but they will pay for you anywhere in the world and not only limited to education but even if you want to join any flying academy in the USA which cost 100-120k dollars if you wanna get the CPL(Commercial pilot license), *Not only for education but all the other expenses will be also paid by them *Even if your a illeterate,They still will pay you more than 15k AEd's without any reason *Upon first marriage they will pay for 1lac AED's and alot of other benefits *On Each child born,they will pay for 50k AED's *You don't even need to earn money for building a house,The Govt will offer you a house before/after marriage,which will be built under the finances of Gulf banks to be paid by the UAE govt *You may not even know what "hair" are called in english,but still they will give you job in Police,Airports or any high status Job *Electrcity citizens of UAE is free I can mention even more,UAE my friend is all real wealth.Here with citizenship you don't even need to work. And Let me remove your useless misconception that *Pakistan kills us *Pakistan rapes us (Lol) *Pakistan doesnt divide our people *Sacrifying for Pakistan is a pride for us. Nothing such as done with us,We are known as a force to reckon with.I have shown you even in the past,Despite less population %age wise,we get higher national fund than punjabis. In the End,I will post a picture of my mehsud friend who is in the army to butcher the so called dogs. While People believe that Mehsud are against Pakistan :D . He's well Prepared for the Jihad against dogs(Talibas-tards) in the Name of Allah And to Protect not only his Pakistani People but His mehsud tribe aswell Pakistan Zindabad [IMG]https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1.0-9/734436_648261585245832_768600549_n.jpg[/IMG]



Thts BS man.. I have great respect for the Mehsuds .. Had a lot of interaction with them .. Lots of them are already serving in the armed forces n paramilitary forces.. A few of them were detailed/escort with my father when he was serving in FC .. I like their hairstyle aswell haha.. Tough,loyal soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Airsoft team... google begadi..



People take Airsoft too seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## senses



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gangsta_rap

@senses

I'm having a bad case of deja vu again @DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danish_vij

nice pics!!.........keep it up.....
keep sending terrorist to hell! 

but can u plz refrain posting pics of blast sites nd injured people  S seen in post 2022...... @DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Xavier Wilco



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## senses

GIANTsasquatch said:


> @senses
> 
> I'm having a bad case of deja vu again @DESERT FIGHTER


Well thats the problem when no one respects your copyright... If it has already been posted then i am sorry, will try to post fresh stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gangsta_rap

senses said:


> Well thats the problem when no one respects your copyright... If it has already been posted then i am sorry, will try to post fresh stuff



and for future reference, if you see any of the soldiers with this camo pattern: 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...pattern.svg/396px-US_Woodland_pattern.svg.png
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...pattern.svg/396px-US_Woodland_pattern.svg.png
99% chance that they are SSG, not regular soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*





UAE Mirages getting overhauled at PAC -1999











The last picture of Squadron Leader Alauddin Ahmad,being briefed with other colleagues before a mission deep inside India.
On 13th September 1965 PAF sabre jets flew towards Gawaliar India for attacking enemy supply lines.
Alauddin Ahmad spotted a cargo train he suspected was carrying ammunition.
He dived down for a visual. Once confirmed he fired rockets on the train. But the train had too much explosives and the resultant explosions also damaged his plane.
The last radio. transmission from him was received by PAF which confirms he bailed out.
It is believed that something went wrong after he ejected from the shrapnel stricken F-86 sabre.
He lost his life,but destroyed substantial amounts of enemy arms and ammunition,saving many lives as the ammunition delivery if had been successful,it had been used in the war.*

*





PAF-"Red Dragons".
The picture shows 27 PAF pilots in their T-6 Texans, making crescent and star while flying in the skies of Lahore.
This was done on February 26th 1955.*

*





SONMIANI SPACE CENTER*
Built in 1960 with collaboration of NASA the Sonmiani range on the coast of Baluchistan Pakistan is the country's only satellite launching facility.
The centre was initially used by NASA but later handed over to SUPARCO.
Over the years,Pakistani scientists launched many rockets from the facility. The highest altitude attained was 430.Kilometers.









*PAKISTAN's FIRST ROCKET.*
On June the 7th 1962 Pakistan's SUPARCO launched a two stage rocket which rose to an altitude of 130 Kilometers.
It was an excellent first launch which was intended for Pakistan's space program. Lack of funding over decades didn't allow SUPARCO to make much progress in satellite launch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*





AIR MARSHAL ASGHAR KHAN

A 1961 picture of #PAF B-57 jet bomber flying from Lahore to Japan,via Dhak and Bangkok.
This was a record breaking long haul flight by a serving PAF Commander in cheif.*

*




PNS SHAMSHER*
*

















PNS Azmat???*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PNs Z-9C ASW Heli flies over the Arabian.*





*Over FATA














Military Exs.













23rd March Pak Day.




*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PNS Zulfiqar In Qatar - 27th March 2014*


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Zarvan said:


>



Zarvan bhai are you training in South Punjab? I heard punjabis there are training to help Afghan Taliban, its true? They will need all the help they can get from Punjabis like you.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PS???






Old pic of Mirages.













K-8 Rider.*

*HELLO HELLISS













*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*




Maj. Mudassar Bajwa Shaheed ..PAA.






Capt. Naveed Wazir Shaheed PA.(left)

*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Vintage pic... B-57s over Karachi.













*Erieye 2000






UAV Command post.*
















*Rangers give sweets to BSF on Pakistan Day.











Turkish Military Band in Pakistan... @Kaan @T-123456 *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Kid checks out weapons at an army exhibition 23rd March.




'
Military drills... 






FC trooper n cops at a blast site in Quetta.







Soldiers chillin somewhere in FATA *

*PA training the Saudis:*






@Aeronaut @Yzd Khalifa

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Informant

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 22644
> 
> 
> *Kid checks out weapons at an army exhibition 23rd March.
> 
> View attachment 22645
> '
> Military drills...
> 
> View attachment 22646
> 
> 
> FC trooper n cops at a blast site in Quetta.
> 
> View attachment 22647
> 
> 
> Soldiers chillin somewhere in FATA *
> 
> *PA training the Saudis:*
> 
> View attachment 22648
> 
> 
> @Aeronaut @Yzd Khalifa



These saudis look like no soldiers 

Look at the stomach on that guy, could probably eat a shell

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Informant said:


> These saudis look like no soldiers
> 
> Look at the stomach on that guy, could probably eat a shell



Thts Yzd Khalifa he ate his baby brother...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Informant

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Thts Yzd Khalifa he ate his baby brother...



That is one sexy towed artillery. Which is it?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Informant said:


> That is one sexy towed artillery. Which is it?



_M198 Howitzer..... we also have about 150 of them..._


----------



## Nishan_101

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *
> View attachment 22582
> 
> 
> UAE Mirages getting overhauled at PAC -1999
> 
> View attachment 22583
> 
> 
> View attachment 22585
> 
> 
> The last picture of Squadron Leader Alauddin Ahmad,being briefed with other colleagues before a mission deep inside India.
> On 13th September 1965 PAF sabre jets flew towards Gawaliar India for attacking enemy supply lines.
> Alauddin Ahmad spotted a cargo train he suspected was carrying ammunition.
> He dived down for a visual. Once confirmed he fired rockets on the train. But the train had too much explosives and the resultant explosions also damaged his plane.
> The last radio. transmission from him was received by PAF which confirms he bailed out.
> It is believed that something went wrong after he ejected from the shrapnel stricken F-86 sabre.
> He lost his life,but destroyed substantial amounts of enemy arms and ammunition,saving many lives as the ammunition delivery if had been successful,it had been used in the war.*
> 
> *
> View attachment 22586
> 
> 
> PAF-"Red Dragons".
> The picture shows 27 PAF pilots in their T-6 Texans, making crescent and star while flying in the skies of Lahore.
> This was done on February 26th 1955.*
> 
> *
> View attachment 22588
> 
> 
> SONMIANI SPACE CENTER*
> Built in 1960 with collaboration of NASA the Sonmiani range on the coast of Baluchistan Pakistan is the country's only satellite launching facility.
> The centre was initially used by NASA but later handed over to SUPARCO.
> Over the years,Pakistani scientists launched many rockets from the facility. The highest altitude attained was 430.Kilometers.
> 
> 
> View attachment 22589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PAKISTAN's FIRST ROCKET.*
> On June the 7th 1962 Pakistan's SUPARCO launched a two stage rocket which rose to an altitude of 130 Kilometers.
> It was an excellent first launch which was intended for Pakistan's space program. Lack of funding over decades didn't allow SUPARCO to make much progress in satellite launch.



Now, I think PAC needs to produce for PAF:
Super Mushak
K-8s
150 JF-17 Block-IIs and sell those Block-Is produced to South American countries.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 22644
> 
> 
> *Kid checks out weapons at an army exhibition 23rd March.
> 
> View attachment 22645
> '
> Military drills...
> 
> View attachment 22646
> 
> 
> FC trooper n cops at a blast site in Quetta.
> 
> View attachment 22647
> 
> 
> Soldiers chillin somewhere in FATA *
> 
> *PA training the Saudis:*
> 
> View attachment 22648
> 
> 
> @Aeronaut @Yzd Khalifa



Any possibility that PAA will get all of the remaining US 209mm Towed and self propelled howitzers in coming time??? as they might upgrade it.


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujahid

Troops mobilize to counter Indian threat during 2002 standoff.





Gen Musharraf at the border during 2002 standoff with India.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## senses

Found this Picture of Captain Naveed Khan Saheed and Captain Hassan Javed Saheed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## farhan_9909



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Neptune

The last picture inculdes: Generals Staff - Special Forces Command (ÖKK) and Air Force CSAR (HVKK-MAK)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side-Winder

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Raheel Sharif visited Bahawalpur on the conclusion of 3rd ‘Army Physical Agility and Combat Efficiency System (PACES) Championship

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Neptune

Any non-airforce Turkish Pakistani photos from your side???


----------



## dexter

VINTAGE VIDEO OF PAF IN ACTION DURING 1965 WAR.

#Pakistan Air Force only had 138 Fighter Planes during 1965 war. Indian Air force was much larger.In fact IAF outnumbered PAF 5 to 1.

The gallantry,Bravery,better training and better mission planning of #PAF and their Pilots gave them the upper hand over a Much larger enemy.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=512766868835502





PAF FIRST SUPERSONIC FIGHTER

Star Fighter F-104A was Pakistan Air force's First Supersonic jet. It had a speed of Mach 2.
These jets were retired from PAF in 1972.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


>


Old pic..



farhan_9909 said:


>





dexter said:


> VINTAGE VIDEO OF PAF IN ACTION DURING 1965 WAR.
> 
> #Pakistan Air Force only had 138 Fighter Planes during 1965 war. Indian Air force was much larger.In fact IAF outnumbered PAF 5 to 1.
> 
> The gallantry,Bravery,better training and better mission planning of #PAF and their Pilots gave them the upper hand over a Much larger enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=512766868835502
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAF FIRST SUPERSONIC FIGHTER
> 
> Star Fighter F-104A was Pakistan Air force's First Supersonic jet. It had a speed of Mach 2.
> These jets were retired from PAF in 1972.



Old & Reports baby ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

Pro-tip for finding "_never before seen"_ pics:
There will be at least one person in the image with digital camo.


----------



## Mujahid

*Guarding Pakistan's northern border*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FunkyGen

dexter said:


> In fact IAF outnumbered PAF 5 to 1.


What about now?


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

FunkyGen said:


> What about now?


*3 to 1*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

dexter said:


> *3 to 1*



it would be 2 to 1.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arushbhai

Zarvan said:


>


They seriously need to start exercising. Specially that chubby guy on the right.


----------



## dawn_news

arushbhai said:


> They seriously need to start exercising. Specially that chubby guy on the right.



No excuses for that guy to be chubby being young. Maybe another case of nepotism?


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


>



Over half a decade old pic..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

arushbhai said:


> They seriously need to start exercising. Specially that chubby guy on the right.



This is General Tariq, wo did build the Frontier Corps, from a Border patroling Force to a Fighting Corps !

---> "The officer has been successful in turning the Frontier Corps around from a force in great difficulty into a highly professional one which has seen great successes in its recent operations against the militants in Federally Administered Tribal Areas and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Ulla said:


> This is General Tariq, wo did build the Frontier Corps, from a Border patroling Force to a Fighting Corps !
> 
> ---> "The officer has been successful in turning the Frontier Corps around from a force in great difficulty into a highly professional one which has seen great successes in its recent operations against the militants in Federally Administered Tribal Areas and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan."



I truly believe you should never judge a book by its cover. Unfortunately, thats the only thing most armchair generals are good at!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*A bit old..*



















*From BRIDEX 2011 Brunei .. shows G3S fully loaded:
*







Imran Khan said:


>




The first pic is *very old *and the second a repost (*i posted tht and PDF FB uploaded it)...




Zarvan said:


>



*First pic is a Repost (yes i posted it before).. second pic is from some exhibition (not ours either)...*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*





2 January 2014. Last updated at 07:26 ET. Soldiers patrol the Armed Forces Institute of Cardiology (AFIC) *









*

Rawalpindi - March 28, 2014: 
Relief operation by Pak Army continue unhindered in the drought affected areas of Tharparkar since last one month. So far 2247 tons of ration has been distributed. A team of 15 doctors including 4 child specialists have treated 51708 patients in the medical Camps established in Diplo, Chachro, Mithi and Nagarparkar areas. Helicopters are being used to drop relief goods and medicines in the remote areas while mobile teams have also been formed to ensure each and every house / village is covered.



*




















Squadron Leader Nauman in the furthest JF-17 Thunder (first, serial# 08-108) leads a formation of four JF-17s during Exercise High Mark 2010. Flying alongside him is Squadron Leader Hussain shaheed (second, serial# 08-107), Squadron Leader Azkaar (third, serial# 08-106) and Wing Commander Khalid (nearest, serial# 07-104). [Picture courtesy: Alan Warnes]





















PAF Sherdils Aerobatic Team performs during the Graduation ceremony held at PAF Academy Risalpur on April 3, 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *A bit old..*
> 
> View attachment 24221
> View attachment 24222
> 
> 
> View attachment 24224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *From BRIDEX 2011 Brunei .. shows G3S fully loaded:
> *
> View attachment 24223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first pic is *very old *and the second a repost (*i posted tht and PDF FB uploaded it)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *First pic is a Repost (yes i posted it before).. second pic is from some exhibition (not ours either)...*






*bhai sab apka maal hai ghalti ho gai maaf ker deen *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*SHERDILS ON MARCH 23RD































*



Imran Khan said:


> *bhai sab apka maal hai ghalti ho gai maaf ker deen *




Bhai ji hum twaqu mei ki kahan .. nawi photoan upload karo ... ghareeb twaku dua deesie.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Falcon strikes!: A F-16 dropping two 500lbs GBU-12 Laser Guided Bombs (LGB) using ATLIS-II. In the recent PAF operations in Global War on Terrorism, ...
*






*2008 Lajes,Portugal.*


*






PAF AT RED FLAG






Blinder Sqd?*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Pak-Iran Joint Naval Ex:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

2nd picture is the gun we use so doesn't matter which exhibition is it from @DESERT FIGHTER


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> 2nd picture is the gun we use so doesn't matter which exhibition is it from @DESERT FIGHTER



Doesnt matter if we use it or not ... because it not a Pak pic...


----------



## elitepilot09

I'm very skeptical of any "paffalcons" or "pafwallpapers" watermarked picture... almost always seemed photoshopped!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Side-Winder blurrrrr the faces buddy...


----------



## Side-Winder

elitepilot09 said:


> I'm very skeptical of any "paffalcons" or "pafwallpapers" watermarked picture... almost always seemed photoshopped!!



Yes Many of the pics are photoshopped but most of them are real. 

Btw the admins of these two sites are also members here at this forum


----------



## Imran Khan

new camo?>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Imran Khan said:


> new camo?>>>>>>>>>>>>>>



Nope ... just a wierd pic,,


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan_101

Side-Winder said:


>



PA needs to tripple its Sindh and Balochistan Regiment in the current scenario.



Side-Winder said:


>



PA needs to tripple its Sindh and Balochistan Regiment in the current scenario.


----------



## elitepilot09

Nishan_101 said:


> PA needs to tripple its Sindh and Balochistan Regiment in the current scenario.
> PA needs to tripple its Sindh and Balochistan Regiment in the current scenario.



Nishan, I pray for the day you post something other than what pn/pa/paf "need" to do or buy... honestly.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nishan_101

Side-Winder said:


>



PA needs to tripple its Sindh and Balochistan Regiment in the current scenario.


----------



## Inception-06

Nishan_101 said:


> PA needs to tripple its Sindh and Balochistan Regiment in the current scenario.



? What do you mean ? "tripple" ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahar shah

Remove these photos


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

sahar shah said:


> Remove these photos



What??????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Sorry for my ignorance but can anyone tell me why PA still use AK47's?


----------



## Jango

American Pakistani said:


> Sorry for my ignorance but can anyone tell me why PA still use AK47's?



Type 56 to be more precise...

And whats the problem with using it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

nuclearpak said:


> Type 56 to be more precise...
> 
> And whats the problem with using it?



No problem but it looks very old.

These look good










Or even these look much better









This is ISAF & US/European standard.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

American Pakistani said:


> No problem but it looks very old.
> 
> These look good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or even these look much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is ISAF & US/European standard.



SSG from mid 2000s flood relief operations... the last one old pic from GHQ attack.... but worry man... alot has changed and alot will change..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Mig,Mirage and Starfighter......Vintage pic:*



*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Side-Winder said:


>




The flak jacket he is wearing is very old... and the pic is probably from the early 2000s??


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

@Aeronaut @WebMaster @Neptune @Oscar @mafiya @tarrar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Neptune

Zarvan said:


> @Aeronaut @WebMaster @Neptune @Oscar @mafiya @tarrar




That one's absolutely great. Keep up sharing man


----------



## Zarvan

@Neptune @Aeronaut

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


>




*STOP POSTIN OLD PICS N THAT TOO REPOSTS..MAN...*



Zarvan said:


> @Neptune @Aeronaut



Old and a repost buddy.


----------



## RAMPAGE

Type 85-IIAP and APC Talha







From fb.

@DESERT FIGHTER Yara maaf karna agar repost hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER




----------



## RAMPAGE

@DESERT FIGHTER Any cool pictures of Al-Khalid, Al-Zarrar, T-80UD and Type 85-IIAP ???


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RAMPAGE said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER Any cool pictures of Al-Khalid, Al-Zarrar, T-80UD and Type 85-IIAP ???


Posted a few on the previous pages (AK)... Got a new T-80/84UD pic and a T-85IIAP one:


*AK:*

Al-Khalid tank (Type 90-IIM / MBT-2000) Information Pool | Page 40



*New T-80/84UD Pic:*






Here is a repost i like... a painting of T-80UD/84 :







*Rare+Old pic of Type-85 IIAP:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dawn_news

Informant said:


> Dumbass shit's supposed to be a complement. And yes my sister did go through the training/boot camp these girls in the pic.
> 
> Still think it's cool.



Mashallah kiya compliment tha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Nuri Natt said:


> Mashallah kiya compliment tha



Cheetay angrezi ka bhi style hota hai 

These are tough women, so it's a compliment. How you perceive it is upto you.


----------



## dawn_news

Informant said:


> Cheetay angrezi ka bhi style hota hai
> 
> These are tough women, so it's a compliment. How you perceive it is upto you.



Yes i see these kind of compliments from westerners all the times, but we are desis


----------



## Informant

Nuri Natt said:


> Yes i see these kind of compliments from westerners all the times, but we are desis



Oh i am BURGER 

My sister did go through the PMA training for her MBBS.


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Turkish Frig TCG GELIBOLU visits Karachi Port..*































*PNS ASLAT (254) and TCG GELIBOLU*





*Courtesy:* @Neptune

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


>



sorry but it was posted before !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Ulla said:


> sorry but it was posted before !


Finally even @DESERT FIGHTER re posted a old picture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> Finally even @DESERT FIGHTER re posted a old picture



of course and that very often !


----------



## dawn_news

Ulla said:


> sorry but it was posted before !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> sorry but it was posted before !





Zarvan said:


> Finally even @DESERT FIGHTER re posted a old picture





Ulla said:


> of course and that very often !



1)Not in this thread....?

2)Thank you for your notice ... please quote those "often" reposts of mine.. im sure even if you find them (very few actually.. if i havent already deleted em.... i scrolled back till page no 132.. couldnt find em?).. they would still be from recent times than all of yours which are either from the* 90s or early-mid 2000s*... and not to forget ....* Reposts*..

You are welcome...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

@Aeronaut @Oscar @DESERT FIGHTER @Areesh @A.Rafay @tarrar @mafiya @Chak Bamu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarrar

@Zarvan Pakistan navy is weak & a lot needs to be done for the Navy.


----------



## Zarvan

tarrar said:


> @Zarvan Pakistan navy is weak & a lot needs to be done for the Navy.


I know our economy is not improving and I think we would eventually ask Saudi Arabia and other GCC guys to fund our weapon programs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## dawn_news

Zarvan said:


> I know our economy is not improving and I think we would eventually ask Saudi Arabia and other GCC guys to fund our weapon programs



Which is unlikely. How about improving economy by getting rid of terrorists¿


----------



## Zarvan

Nuri Natt said:


> Which is unlikely. How about improving economy by getting rid of terrorists¿


It is completely like it has been done several times before economy is not improving and we can't wait for long specially if that dumbo modi comes in power


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Courtesy WindJammer:







*The Fight is on*......._*Video grabs of a 4 Vs 4 F-16 engagement.*_



























By nomi:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PAF Officers .. Including our Pak Chinese officer sir Salem Laing .. How bless em ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

I was sitting under the wings of the 728. Looking at the 726 being readied with fuel tanks. Just there probably watching a plane that buzzed extremely low over our house in Gujar Khan some decades ago...





Courtesy @Munir

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MAB

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=212919972251701





not sure if it has been posted

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Munir

Istanbul Turkish Airforce Museum






this didn't happen...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

MAB said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=212919972251701
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure if it has been posted


I posted it on separate thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Munir



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Munir said:


>


Dam How it standing in I mean where is the support ?


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=757999244250783





by Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FunkyGen

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 25046
> View attachment 25047
> View attachment 25048
> View attachment 25049
> View attachment 25050


And at last somebody blurred their faces.....

Also, i would like to ask whether this is our "prime gear".... some problems....
1-Helmets look ugly and non practical cause they don't protect the sides of the head, any reason why these helmets?
2-Also, the ones wearing them don't look that "eye friendly", i'm pretty sure we have commandos that look photogenic and know how to wear headgear right.
3-Gloves, i came across a post where it mentioned that they are fire resistant and a better fit and comfortable (don't know why you need comfort). My suggestion is that they be made compact and in line with the battle outfit i.e. same colour.
*How much of the gear is made in house?*


----------



## Thorough Pro

Look closely where the left wing meets fuselage, a slanted silver mast behind the trees.



Zarvan said:


> Dam How it standing in I mean where is the support ?


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xavier Wilco



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=757999244250783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Zarvan


Bright kids 

Kudos to Pakistan Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side-Winder

pics when chief visited air defence ranges in sonmiani

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseeker2010

^^ LTG Sajjad Ghani CC Karachi at right and LTG Zahid Latif Comd AAD to right

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Man with the brief case in left hand, has his right hand poised over his gun


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PNS SHAMSHEER in Qingdao china to participate in joint naval ex..*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


>




*Sufi sahab..forgive me ... but old reposts...*
..............................



*Some Art:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Troops of Pakistan Army and People Liberation Army China, establishing a medical city during joint military exercise " Peace angel 2014"*





















Courtesy : @TheOccupiedKashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Indus Falcon

FunkyGen said:


> (don't know why you need comfort).


To reduce operator fatigue


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

By WindJammer,Aeronaut n Batman

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PWFI

@DESERT FIGHTER iwant to thank you once again for these "manifique" pics, you are one among few on pdf who's are posting unprecedent pics of pakistan army, may ALLAH bless you, and pakistan army, ameen!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

By @A.Rafay

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


>


This bhai sab is not in the military, just showing off, or perhaps LEA, and it is interesting to see that the gun he is carrying is not AK, but 12g Veor molot


----------



## Bossman

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> By @A.Rafay
> 
> View attachment 25484



This is from Afghanistan


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bossman said:


> This is from Afghanistan




LMAO ... Does Frontier Corps Baluchistan operate in Afghanistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


>



Old n posted several times .. Muafi ya Sufi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

A son saluting his proud father...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

@Rashid Mahmood just have a look at the man in front it seems SSG uniform has also changed a lot that is quite different uniform

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Zarvan said:


> @Rashid Mahmood just have a look at the man in front it seems SSG uniform has also changed a lot that is quite different uniform



Not changed camo design wise..
The ranks are placed on the chest as the new army scheme.

Here is another clearer picture....






An old picture..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

Zarvan said:


> @Rashid Mahmood just have a look at the man in front it seems SSG uniform has also changed a lot that is quite different uniform



COAS looks like a very tall man.... how tall is he?


----------



## sms



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Eagle 90

INSHA ALLAH. I wish to see Pakistan and China doing R&D on Submarine development although China has done for its Navy but PN could bring in Egypt, Libya and Algeria in the program.


----------



## Thorough Pro

And PDF can always depend on Nishan_101 to bring every other failed country in the world to help Pakistan 



Black Eagle 90 said:


> INSHA ALLAH. I wish to see Pakistan and China doing R&D on Submarine development although China has done for its Navy but PN could bring in Egypt, Libya and Algeria in the program.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LonE_WolF



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## truthseeker2010

LonE_WolF said:


>



the first photo seems to be PSed


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

truthseeker2010 said:


> the first photo seems to be PSed


Yes n old n reposts..


----------



## Indus Falcon

FunkyGen said:


> And at last somebody blurred their faces.....
> 
> Also, i would like to ask whether this is our "prime gear".... some problems....
> 1-Helmets look ugly and non practical cause they don't protect the sides of the head, any reason why these helmets?
> 2-Also, the ones wearing them don't look that "eye friendly", i'm pretty sure we have commandos that look photogenic and know how to wear headgear right.
> 3-Gloves, i came across a post where it mentioned that they are fire resistant and a better fit and comfortable (don't know why you need comfort). My suggestion is that they be made compact and in line with the battle outfit i.e. same colour.
> *How much of the gear is made in house?*



1) TO you it may look ugly and non-practical, luckily it doesn't matter what arm chair generals think! Here's are pic of german naval special forces,










2) You want eye friendly, why don't you go and look at cheer leaders?

3) You need comfort to lessen operator fatigue. Guess common sense isn't very common!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Abu Nasar said:


> 1) TO you it may look ugly and non-practical, luckily it doesn't matter what arm chair generals think! Here's are pic of german naval special forces,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) You want eye friendly, why don't you go and look at cheer leaders?
> 
> 3) You need comfort to lessen operator fatigue. Guess common sense isn't very common!!


Pakistani SSGs???


----------



## Informant

Black Eagle 90 said:


> Pakistani SSGs???



German.


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Which to see that POF will be doing JV with EU on development of Weapons and other equipment needed by Soldiers and SSGs.


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Comments..


----------



## Side-Winder

COAS witnessing Saudi military exercises "sword of abdullah"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

* More Pak-Iran naval ex pics
































*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Flying a Eurofighter:*






*Clear pic of F-16s from Azm e nau 14 ex:*










*Pak cadets in australian military academy:*






*New Rangers uniform?*












*A lil old pic from the frontlines..






PAK-CHINA "PEACE ANGELS" Ex 2014:
*





*Pak Army Aviation represented in USA:







*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Black Eagle 90

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> * More Pak-Iran naval ex pics
> 
> View attachment 26466
> 
> View attachment 26468
> 
> View attachment 26469
> 
> View attachment 26471
> 
> View attachment 26472
> 
> View attachment 26473
> 
> View attachment 26474
> 
> View attachment 26486
> *


Amazing if PN had produce about 6 Agosta-90Bs for its self along with 6 F-22Ps.


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xavier Wilco



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gangsta_rap

Xavier Wilco said:


> View attachment 26688



Oooo lala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

View attachment 26836















View attachment 26842

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*With Chinese,brits,Slankans:*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## danish_vij

DESERT FIGHTER said:


>


the Pakistani flag.......i guess its other way round it should b like......what do u say??
is it ok for u guys?? sorry no offence!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

danish_vij said:


> the Pakistani flag.......i guess it other way round it should b like......what do u say??



The Sri Lankans were hosts..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danish_vij

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The Sri Lankans were hosts..


i know but i'm just curious to know is it ok this way also?? or it is incorrect?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*From mid 2000s .. cool pics nonetheless...*










View attachment 26918






















*Capt Naveed Wazir Khan Shaheed:*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Chief of the Air Staff of the Pakistan Air Force (PAF), Air Chief Marshal Rahur Rafique Butt, along with His Excellency Nawaf Khalifa Saraieh, Jordanian Ambassador to Pakistan, plus various other dignitaries and the PAF pilots who flew the aircraft in from Jordan, pose for a group photo in front of the five ex-EJAF F-16A/Bs on April 27 following their arrival at Mushaf. PAF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 26864
> View attachment 26865
> View attachment 26866
> View attachment 26867
> View attachment 26868
> View attachment 26870
> View attachment 26875
> View attachment 26876
> View attachment 26877
> View attachment 26878


@Talon.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 26893


Michael Jackson.



GIANTsasquatch said:


> Oooo lala


hmm interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Umair Nawaz said:


> @Talon.
> 
> 
> Michael Jackson.
> 
> 
> hmm interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Talon said:


>


look closely at 4th picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Umair Nawaz said:


> look closely at 4th picture.


Nai samaj aai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Talon said:


> Nai samaj aai



View attachment 26867
Ab dekho. Ye pilot ap ka fan nikla.

Yr getting famous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Umair Nawaz said:


> View attachment 26867
> Ab dekho. Ye pilot ap ka fan nikla.
> 
> Yr getting famous.


oo... I missed that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

From our neighbours 







Lieutenant Niloofar Rhmani, 21, is the first Afghan Female Pilot to graduate from Air Force Academy. Way to go girls ..!!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ex Jordanian .F-16s arrive in Pak:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Ex Jordanian .F-16s arrive in Pak:
> 
> View attachment 27144



This one seems to be MLUed one... 
are the ones from jordan already MLUed?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Side-Winder said:


> This one seems to be MLUed one...
> are the ones from jordan already MLUed?



Yes... Air Defence Fighters (ADF) versions..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Eagle 90

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Ex Jordanian .F-16s arrive in Pak:
> 
> View attachment 27144



A total of 16 of them would be received? Also what about 14 remaining Pakistani F-16s in US and can Pakistan buy 21 Venuezvella F-16s???

Kindly reply.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Black Eagle 90 said:


> A total of 16 of them would be received? Also what about 14 remaining Pakistani F-16s in US and can Pakistan buy 21 Venuezvella F-16s???
> 
> Kindly reply.



13 from Jordanian... no news reguarding sanctioned F-16s... not even a hint about venuezvella.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

*Pakistan Navy Photos Collection:*

Pakistan Navy Photos Collection | PAKISTAN DEFENCE NEWS BLOG | Pakarmedforces.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

dexter said:


> *Pakistan Navy Photos Collection:*
> 
> Pakistan Navy Photos Collection | PAKISTAN DEFENCE NEWS BLOG | Pakarmedforces.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Umair Nawaz

dexter said:


> From our neighbours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lieutenant Niloofar Rhmani, 21, is the first Afghan Female Pilot to graduate from Air Force Academy. Way to go girls ..!!


whose airforce academy?


----------



## truthseeker2010

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 27151



That is not a PN destroyer.... I wish it could..... I saw it on the MOD web the other day as well..... i am amazed that they can't find 2-3 decent pics for web.... it just shows the professionalism

BTW its USS Mustin DDG-89 a burke class destroyer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

danish_vij said:


> i know but i'm just curious to know is it ok this way also?? or it is incorrect?



Its just the other side of the flag. Every flag is two sides not just one. Some flags look the same from both the sides like India's while others are mirrored, like our's and Turkey's. In the picture they tried to make both the flags face each other or meet in the centre, so one has the right side showing and the other the left.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danish_vij

krash said:


> Its just the other side of the flag. Every flag is two sides not just one. Some flags look the same from both the sides like India's while others are mirrored, like our's and Turkey's. In the picture they tried to make both the flags face each other or meet in the centre, so one has the right side showing and the other the left.


so it means its ok for u guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Pak Army in Bosnia during conflict...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PWFI

Can anybody post Youm-e-shuhdah programme here please?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 27182
> View attachment 27183
> View attachment 27184
> View attachment 27185



Source?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aeronaut said:


> Source?



ISPR FB account..

ISPR Official | Facebook

Bet it was the ISI logo that caught your attention..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> ISPR FB account..
> 
> ISPR Official | Facebook
> 
> Bet it was the ISI logo that caught your attention..



Markhors do eat snakes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@DESERT FIGHTER | sorry, couldn't resist, i had to pull this one off -

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aeronaut said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER | sorry, couldn't resist, i had to pull this one off -
> 
> View attachment 27187​



Saw it on PDF FB page aswell...


----------



## Kompromat

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Saw it on PDF FB page aswell...



I just added a ghost image on the cover

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dexter

Umair Nawaz said:


> whose airforce academy?



Dont know exactly but it might be US


----------



## krash

Aeronaut said:


> Markhors do eat snakes



Nope, it's just a myth. A Markhor trained by the ISI, however, is another matter altogether


----------



## Inception-06

PWFI said:


> Can anybody post Youm-e-shuhdah programme here please?


Youm e shudah special | ARYNews Video Portal


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n

Aeronaut said:


> I just added a ghost image on the cover


according to someone on FB - this is not the official logo but fan made ---however whoever made this - i just love the concept of this - a Markhor picking up on venomous snakes in the wild world - and hidden under rocks


----------



## PWFI

Ulla said:


> Youm e shudah special | ARYNews Video Portal


Thanks a lot Sir


----------



## khanboy007

Aeronaut said:


> I just added a ghost image on the cover



who ever made that AWESOME ghostly picture...

should also attempt to make one out of the *Snow leopard*...*which is also one of the prime animals found in Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

balixd said:


> according to someone on FB - this is not the official logo but fan made ---however whoever made this - i just love the concept of this - a Markhor picking up on venomous snakes in the wild world - and hidden under rocks



Bhai this was posted on official army page.


----------



## Amaa'n

Aeronaut said:


> Bhai this was posted on official army page.


Yes bro, i know that, but they can be mistaken too....whatever the case....cool CoA


----------



## Xeric

Aeronaut said:


> Markhors do eat snakes





Aeronaut said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER | sorry, couldn't resist, i had to pull this one off -
> 
> View attachment 27187​


Yeah, some thickheads tried their best to equate Mr Markhor to a sabbatical goat/baphomet and paint it to the 'evil' sign of free masons without knowing that Sir Markhor is our national animal and that Markhor literally mean 'a snake eater' (Mar= snake, Khor= as you know is eating/eater)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## elitepilot09

Spotted 2 F-16's holding hands way up in the north at Skardu.





Reminds me of my favourite picture of our F-16's... the Skardu backdrop is just priceless.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Abingdonboy

Xavier Wilco said:


> View attachment 26688


USMC.......


----------



## Rafi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yes... Air Defence Fighters (ADF) versions..


not mlu just A/B versions. They will be from pakistan.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abingdonboy said:


> USMC.......



Pak Army ...NOT USMC...the DMS are Vibram (own a pair aswell) ..The uniform is the standard semi-digital camo of Pak Army...



Umair Nawaz said:


> not mlu just A/B versions. They will be from pakistan.



They are the upgraded ADF versions.. the Jordians upgraded them..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gangsta_rap

Abingdonboy said:


> USMC.......



Terrible attempt at trolling.
2/10

Or maybe just terrible potato-level vision

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

The reason why we love our Generals.. They are more of a leaders than bosses.. True living examples to follow..

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Xeric said:


> Yeah, some thickheads tried their best to equate Mr Markhor to a sabbatical goat/baphomet and paint it to the 'evil' sign of free masons without knowing that Sir Markhor is our national animal and that Markhor literally mean 'a snake eater' (Mar= snake, Khor= as you know is eating/eater)


Log Area formation sign.. good old days of dad's posting as G2 well before I rebelled


----------



## PWFI

Abingdonboy said:


> USMC.......


This is pakistan army soldier, this is the new camo----and even the background is pakistani!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rafi

Being An Asshole Is Part Of My Manly Essence.
Only bastards lie! - love the signature dude/ @DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*BLA militants surrender Arms to Frontier Corps Baluchistan:*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*FRONTIER CORPS KPK---BAD TO THE BONE!










*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rafi

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *FRONTIER CORPS KPK---BAD TO THE BONE!
> 
> View attachment 28102
> View attachment 28103
> View attachment 28104
> *



And the cool thing is bro, one of the few positive things to come out of the WoT, is our paramilitaries have become pretty professional light infantry forces, which considering their size will be a good addition to our Regular Army on the Eastern Front.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Rafi said:


> And the cool thing is bro, one of the few positive things to come out of the WoT, is our paramilitaries have become pretty professional light infantry forces, which considering their size will be a good addition to our Regular Army on the Eastern Front.



360 angle difference... but than again this WOT has brought nothing more than misery,death n distruction... we have lost 54000 people... thts a helluva price to pay..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

10-4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Blast from the past!!old pics,,,













*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indus Falcon

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 360 angle difference... but than again this WOT has brought nothing more than misery,death n distruction... we have lost 54000 people... thts a helluva price to pay..


"180 degrees" meray bhai!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abu Nasar said:


> "180 degrees" meray bhai!



well you get the point ma main man..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152176145322663

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

*Group Captain Cecil Chaudhry* along with his wife Mrs. Iris Chaudhry 

A gentleman of the highest order, a patriot, a real hero, a professional a legend.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Soldiers of Pakistan. Men of honour. Defenders of the motherland. They are aplenty, as are their stories. Each story unique, each man precious, each one a hero. But some of them stand out even among the multitude of heroes. *Mervyn Lesley Middlecoat was one such hero — a martyr. a patriot, a non-Muslim defender of the land of the pure.

*


*It is almost symbolic how this story begins. The war hero Mervyn Lesley Middlecoat was born aboard a train as it stopped in Ludhiyana while travelling to Lahore from Delhi on a warm July morning in 1940. This was to be his destiny: to move from one point in time to another; to shuttle between one expedition and another.*

The fourth child of Percy and Daisy Middlecoat, he never had the chance to know his father, an Anglo-Indian railway officer, who passed away when little Mervyn was only two years old.

Lahore was Mervyn’s home now, and he received his early education at Saint Anthony School and joined the Pakistan Air Force (PAF) after graduation. Very early on, he started to shine bright among his contemporaries. *As he passed out of his 16th General Duty Pilot (GDP) Course in 1954, he won the Best Performance Trophy in ground subjects — an honour for any cadet.*

An officer and a gentleman, Mervyn also set the bar high when it came to moral standards. He was a fearless warrior but was soft spoken when it came to personal interactions, and had good conversational abilities. Milestones were to follow. On September 27, 1957, young Mervyn married Jane, the daughter of a Christian Anglo-Indian family from Karachi. The couple was popular and happening, known for being attractive, cultured and well-liked throughout the PAF. They were often chosen as hosts, alongside the Air Chief, for the official guests of the Air Force. An addition to this storybook family came when, on October 21, 1959, a daughter named Leslie Ann Middlecoat was born to the couple. Six short years later, war broke out.

*The 1965 war was a difficult time for the young nation. It not only brought us face to face with our greatest fears, but it also brought to the surface the palpable presence of heroes whom Madam Noor Jehan dubbed “humaray watan ke sajeelay jawano” in her morale-boosting songs. Mervyn, then Flight Lieutenant (better known as Commander Lesley), was deployed at Masroor Base, Karachi at the onset of the hostilities.


It didn’t take long for the war to come home. When the Indian Air Force attacked Karachi, the PAF sent F-86 Sabre aircrafts to defend the skies. True to form, Mervyn was flying one of those aircrafts.*

*In the dogfight that followed, Mervyn shot down two enemy aircrafts, a feat for which he came to be known as the ‘Defender of Karachi’. He was then deployed at Mushaf Air Base, Lahore, where he was given the command of Squadron 9. During the three-week war, he kept his squadron’s spirits high with the firm conviction of a commander who leads from the front. He performed an impressive series of seventeen ‘Air Sorties’ and three ‘Photo Reconnaissance’ missions. At the end of the war, he was awarded the richly deserved “Sitara-e-Jurat” for his bravery and professional leadership.*

_*But bias and bigotry does not spare even heroes and patriots. In 1967, while Mervyn was deployed at Sargodha Air Base, his 8-year-old daughter Leslie was rehearsing for a debate competition in her school about ‘Love for the Country’. As she spoke, another child stood up and said: “This country is ours, not yours!” These six words struck little Leslie like a bombshell. Ours? Yours? Didn’t Pakistan belong to all those who loved her?*_


*She slapped the child hard. “How dare you say this is not my country?” she shouted at the boy who had interrupted her so rudely. As a child born to fierce patriots, she had always heard her parents expressing their love for the country. Once, Jane had suggested to Mervyn that they move abroad, saying: “All your siblings and my family have emigrated, and we are alone in this country. Maybe we should also think about this.” To this, Mervyn had replied firmly: “Listen, this is my country; I was born here; my ancestors are buried here. I have spent my life defending my country; perhaps I will sacrifice my life for this country one day as well. I am not going anywhere.” No wonder then that when Leslie heard that child, it shocked her into tears of rage that continued to fall even as she returned home. “This is my country,” were the words she kept repeating like a mantra.*

In the afternoon when Mervyn got back home from work, his wife told him about Leslie’s traumatic day. He tried consoling his 8-year-old daughter as best as he could: “Listen my child, don’t quarrel with such people; rather forgive them and make your own morals and character so high that their voice does not disturb you, and that your energy does not get consumed in these petty matters. Secondly, this is our country. Look at the flag of Pakistan — this green part belongs to your friend, who was beaten by you, and that white part is yours, which is connected with the pole through which this flag is hoisted. Therefore, we should continue to hold on to this white part firmly, so that the green part would continue to remain hoisted in free air.”

There was never a dull moment in the life of this war hero. Prior to the 1971 war, Mervyn was the Commanding Officer of the 26 Squadron, deployed at Peshawar Base before going on a deputation to Jordan. When war broke out once again, he left this attractive post and returned to Pakistan to fight alongside his comrades.

Early in the war, the PAF high command devised a plan to take out the Indian Air Force’s radar capability by attacking the heavily defended Jamnagar airbase. Of the six pilots selected for this near-impossible mission, one was Mervyn, who now held the rank of Wing Commander. On 12 December 1971, a day after he returned to Pakistan, Operation: Amritsar Radar was launched.


When Mervyn, together with his colleagues, was busy strafing aircrafts of the Indian Air Force at the base, they were set upon by IAF MiGs. Forced to abort the mission, Mervyn narrowly avoided two incoming missiles by lowering his altitude and increasing his speed. But when his aircraft was near the Gulf of Kutch, a third missile hit him. According to Flight Lieutenant Bharat Bhoshan Soni, the pilot who shot him down, Mervyn managed to eject from the aircraft and fell into the sea below. Soni radioed for a rescue team, but by the time they got there, Commander Lesley was nowhere to be found and was declared ‘Missing in Action’.
*

Upon his martyrdom, he was awarded the Sitara-e-Jurat for the second time. His widow also received a personal letter from King Hussain of Jordan, praising Mervyn for his heroic services. He wrote, “Sister, the passing away of the Shaheed is not only the loss of you and Pakistan, but also mine. It is my wish that when he is buried, his body will be wrapped up in Pakistan’s flag, but the flag of my country Jordan must be placed below his head.” His daughter, the indomitable Leslie, still has this letter in her possession, guarding it like a precious treasure.*

For five long years, this martyr’s wife and daughter waited for him at 57/II, Khyber Road, the home they shared with Mervyn at the Peshawar base, in hope and anticipation of his miraculous return. They would make sure that his clothes were ironed and his slipper was placed in front of the bathroom — as if he would walk through the door any minute.

*But he did not return, and after years of fruitless waiting, his loyal wife passed away on June 27, 2011. Their daughter Leslie recalls that whenever her relatives would call and insist that she move abroad with her daughter, her reply would always be the same: “This is my country.”*

*As for Leslie, she has never forgotten the words her father spoke to her when she was eight. “I cannot leave my country,” she says to this day.*


*“I must uphold the pole which hoists the white part of Pakistan’s flag, so that the green part can continue to remain high in free air till the end of time.”*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Umair Nawaz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 28432
> 
> Soldiers of Pakistan. Men of honour. Defenders of the motherland. They are aplenty, as are their stories. Each story unique, each man precious, each one a hero. But some of them stand out even among the multitude of heroes. *Mervyn Lesley Middlecoat was one such hero — a martyr. a patriot, a non-Muslim defender of the land of the pure.
> *
> 
> 
> *It is almost symbolic how this story begins. The war hero Mervyn Lesley Middlecoat was born aboard a train as it stopped in Ludhiyana while travelling to Lahore from Delhi on a warm July morning in 1940. This was to be his destiny: to move from one point in time to another; to shuttle between one expedition and another.*
> 
> The fourth child of Percy and Daisy Middlecoat, he never had the chance to know his father, an Anglo-Indian railway officer, who passed away when little Mervyn was only two years old.
> 
> Lahore was Mervyn’s home now, and he received his early education at Saint Anthony School and joined the Pakistan Air Force (PAF) after graduation. Very early on, he started to shine bright among his contemporaries. *As he passed out of his 16th General Duty Pilot (GDP) Course in 1954, he won the Best Performance Trophy in ground subjects — an honour for any cadet.*
> 
> An officer and a gentleman, Mervyn also set the bar high when it came to moral standards. He was a fearless warrior but was soft spoken when it came to personal interactions, and had good conversational abilities. Milestones were to follow. On September 27, 1957, young Mervyn married Jane, the daughter of a Christian Anglo-Indian family from Karachi. The couple was popular and happening, known for being attractive, cultured and well-liked throughout the PAF. They were often chosen as hosts, alongside the Air Chief, for the official guests of the Air Force. An addition to this storybook family came when, on October 21, 1959, a daughter named Leslie Ann Middlecoat was born to the couple. Six short years later, war broke out.
> 
> *The 1965 war was a difficult time for the young nation. It not only brought us face to face with our greatest fears, but it also brought to the surface the palpable presence of heroes whom Madam Noor Jehan dubbed “humaray watan ke sajeelay jawano” in her morale-boosting songs. Mervyn, then Flight Lieutenant (better known as Commander Lesley), was deployed at Masroor Base, Karachi at the onset of the hostilities.
> 
> It didn’t take long for the war to come home. When the Indian Air Force attacked Karachi, the PAF sent F-86 Sabre aircrafts to defend the skies. True to form, Mervyn was flying one of those aircrafts.*
> 
> *In the dogfight that followed, Mervyn shot down two enemy aircrafts, a feat for which he came to be known as the ‘Defender of Karachi’. He was then deployed at Mushaf Air Base, Lahore, where he was given the command of Squadron 9. During the three-week war, he kept his squadron’s spirits high with the firm conviction of a commander who leads from the front. He performed an impressive series of seventeen ‘Air Sorties’ and three ‘Photo Reconnaissance’ missions. At the end of the war, he was awarded the richly deserved “Sitara-e-Jurat” for his bravery and professional leadership.*
> 
> _*But bias and bigotry does not spare even heroes and patriots. In 1967, while Mervyn was deployed at Sargodha Air Base, his 8-year-old daughter Leslie was rehearsing for a debate competition in her school about ‘Love for the Country’. As she spoke, another child stood up and said: “This country is ours, not yours!” These six words struck little Leslie like a bombshell. Ours? Yours? Didn’t Pakistan belong to all those who loved her?*_
> *She slapped the child hard. “How dare you say this is not my country?” she shouted at the boy who had interrupted her so rudely. As a child born to fierce patriots, she had always heard her parents expressing their love for the country. Once, Jane had suggested to Mervyn that they move abroad, saying: “All your siblings and my family have emigrated, and we are alone in this country. Maybe we should also think about this.” To this, Mervyn had replied firmly: “Listen, this is my country; I was born here; my ancestors are buried here. I have spent my life defending my country; perhaps I will sacrifice my life for this country one day as well. I am not going anywhere.” No wonder then that when Leslie heard that child, it shocked her into tears of rage that continued to fall even as she returned home. “This is my country,” were the words she kept repeating like a mantra.*
> 
> In the afternoon when Mervyn got back home from work, his wife told him about Leslie’s traumatic day. He tried consoling his 8-year-old daughter as best as he could: “Listen my child, don’t quarrel with such people; rather forgive them and make your own morals and character so high that their voice does not disturb you, and that your energy does not get consumed in these petty matters. Secondly, this is our country. Look at the flag of Pakistan — this green part belongs to your friend, who was beaten by you, and that white part is yours, which is connected with the pole through which this flag is hoisted. Therefore, we should continue to hold on to this white part firmly, so that the green part would continue to remain hoisted in free air.”
> 
> There was never a dull moment in the life of this war hero. Prior to the 1971 war, Mervyn was the Commanding Officer of the 26 Squadron, deployed at Peshawar Base before going on a deputation to Jordan. When war broke out once again, he left this attractive post and returned to Pakistan to fight alongside his comrades.
> 
> Early in the war, the PAF high command devised a plan to take out the Indian Air Force’s radar capability by attacking the heavily defended Jamnagar airbase. Of the six pilots selected for this near-impossible mission, one was Mervyn, who now held the rank of Wing Commander. On 12 December 1971, a day after he returned to Pakistan, Operation: Amritsar Radar was launched.
> 
> When Mervyn, together with his colleagues, was busy strafing aircrafts of the Indian Air Force at the base, they were set upon by IAF MiGs. Forced to abort the mission, Mervyn narrowly avoided two incoming missiles by lowering his altitude and increasing his speed. But when his aircraft was near the Gulf of Kutch, a third missile hit him. According to Flight Lieutenant Bharat Bhoshan Soni, the pilot who shot him down, Mervyn managed to eject from the aircraft and fell into the sea below. Soni radioed for a rescue team, but by the time they got there, Commander Lesley was nowhere to be found and was declared ‘Missing in Action’.
> *Upon his martyrdom, he was awarded the Sitara-e-Jurat for the second time. His widow also received a personal letter from King Hussain of Jordan, praising Mervyn for his heroic services. He wrote, “Sister, the passing away of the Shaheed is not only the loss of you and Pakistan, but also mine. It is my wish that when he is buried, his body will be wrapped up in Pakistan’s flag, but the flag of my country Jordan must be placed below his head.” His daughter, the indomitable Leslie, still has this letter in her possession, guarding it like a precious treasure.*
> 
> For five long years, this martyr’s wife and daughter waited for him at 57/II, Khyber Road, the home they shared with Mervyn at the Peshawar base, in hope and anticipation of his miraculous return. They would make sure that his clothes were ironed and his slipper was placed in front of the bathroom — as if he would walk through the door any minute.
> 
> *But he did not return, and after years of fruitless waiting, his loyal wife passed away on June 27, 2011. Their daughter Leslie recalls that whenever her relatives would call and insist that she move abroad with her daughter, her reply would always be the same: “This is my country.”*
> 
> *As for Leslie, she has never forgotten the words her father spoke to her when she was eight. “I cannot leave my country,” she says to this day.*
> *“I must uphold the pole which hoists the white part of Pakistan’s flag, so that the green part can continue to remain high in free air till the end of time.”*


source? @DESERT FIGHTER please make thread.


----------



## Side-Winder

GHQ team visit to PAC






a bit old may be






COAS at college of signals





COAS at youm-e-Shuhada















Thanks to zarrar alvi






PMA cadets

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Side-Winder said:


> bit old may be



Not a bit.. but alotttt.. its from mid to a late 2000s.. we started getting the new helmets gear in the mid 2000s...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Some videos from history; 1965 war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Not a bit.. but alotttt.. its from mid to a late 2000s.. we started getting the new helmets gear in the mid 2000s...



i edited my post and now i think the post is worth being in the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Abingdonboy said:


> USMC.......



Brotato there is even a masjid behind.

HARAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAaaaaaaM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Pak-UAE Naval ex Nasl Al Bahr pics:*











































*





Pakistan frigate PNS Khaibar leads French frigate Commadant Bouan and RFA Diligence during Combined Maritime Forces security operations. (Photo: Pakistan Navy)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Tilla Ranges on 8th may.. tested TOWs,BS,Arty n MBTs... the luna made a special appearance:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *FRONTIER CORPS KPK---BAD TO THE BONE!
> 
> View attachment 28102
> View attachment 28103
> View attachment 28104
> *


Man why on earth FC and Rangers look more stronger I mean Physically than our Army guys and we should promote Gym Culture in Pakistan Armed Forces I was watching a show in which Sipoy of Pakistan Army from Kashmir Regiment was their talking about breaking record of push us he was a body builder and looked great

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Miniature

asslamo alikum!
may i talk to the member Desert Fighter?
Its really important

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Military uniforms of Brigadier Tariq Mehmod aka TM Shaheed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Miniature

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *FRONTIER CORPS KPK---BAD TO THE BONE!*
> hello desert fighter i want to talk to you kindly answer me? its really important


----------



## Miniature

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *FRONTIER CORPS KPK---BAD TO THE BONE!
> 
> please desert fighter you can help me by answering
> infact i have an important query regarding a picture*


----------



## Miniature

Zarvan said:


> Military uniforms of Brigadier Tariq Mehmod aka TM Shaheed.


beautiful



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *FRONTIER CORPS KPK---BAD TO THE BONE!
> 
> View attachment 28102
> View attachment 28103
> View attachment 28104
> *


hello Desert Fighter do you Know that officer of FC gun in hand behind him snow white mountains??????


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Miniature said:


> beautiful
> 
> 
> hello Desert Fighter do you Know that officer of FC gun in hand behind him snow white mountains??????



Its a modified AK... Type-56.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

dexter said:


>


who is that chikna on the left? is he pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder

Umair Nawaz said:


> who is that chikna on the left? is he pakistani


 
Lol this guy inboxed us at FB page and said plz remove the bad comments, once we uploaded one of his pics in the past

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Side-Winder said:


> Lol this guy inboxed us at FB page and said plz remove the bad comments, once we uploaded one of his pics in the past


So he knew what was coming But seriously is he pakistani or turkish?


----------



## Side-Winder

Umair Nawaz said:


> So he knew what was coming But seriously is he pakistani or turkish?



didn't chat with him but yes he seemed to be a pakistani


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Side-Winder said:


> didn't chat with him but yes he seemed to be a pakistani



View attachment 26893


he has been in this thread before too his name is Asghar.............Pappu Bacha. Damn i only wish if he was a woman.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

You are an idiot, identifying a defence person by name and pic on a public forum, besides posting lewd comments 




Umair Nawaz said:


> View attachment 26893
> 
> 
> he has been in this thread before too his name is Asghar.............Pappu Bacha. Damn i only wish if he was a woman.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## assassin123

Zarvan said:


>


what is that written in urdu?


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Thorough Pro said:


> You are an idiot, identifying a defence person by name and pic on a public forum, besides posting lewd comments


yaar see his pictures, his name is written in his G-suit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Umair Nawaz said:


> View attachment 26893
> 
> 
> he has been in this thread before too his name is Asghar.............Pappu Bacha. Damn i only wish if he was a woman.



Baaz aja yahii speed rahi to lardka bi chun lenge aap

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric

Informant said:


> Baaz aja yahii speed rahi to lardka bi chun lenge aap


Research shows that every man has a little gay in them, most just dont know it, looks like as he is starting to 'know' it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Informant

Xeric said:


> Research shows that every man has a little gay in them, most just dont know it, looks like as he is starting to 'know' it



Hahahahahahaha

Scienced.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

dexter said:


>




sooo many ships on one place, good target for attack such like on Kamra and Masroor ......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

Ulla said:


> sooo many ships on one place, good target for attack such like on Kamra and Masroor ......



And you think that our forces will be sitting ducks this time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Xeric said:


> Research shows that every man has a little gay in them, most just dont know it, looks like as he is starting to 'know' it


Its not my fault if u guys have chosen such pappu pilots.................. what abt u?


----------



## Inception-06

dexter said:


> And you think that our forces will be sitting ducks this time



With sitting or not we have lost many strategic planes in the past in such attacks.


----------



## Side-Winder

129 Long course

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Falcon

Ulla said:


> With sitting or not we have lost many strategic planes in the past in such attacks.


We have not.They are sitting in china sssshhhhhhhhhh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

Umair Nawaz said:


> Its not my fault if u guys have chosen such pappu pilots.................. what abt u?


Pappu pilots humnay chose kiye, tharak tujhy arhe hai? Looks like the urge is gain upon you 

BTW, what about me?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Xeric said:


> Pappu pilots humnay chose kiye, tharak tujhy arhe hai? Looks like the urge is gain upon you
> 
> BTW, what about me?


do u feel that urge also.

but im not gay and i want to remain that way


----------



## Xeric

Umair Nawaz said:


> do u feel that urge also.


i already have said, most just dont know it, and i like to keep it that way. Unfortunate for you, you just crossed the threashold

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

*Karachi : Protocol of COAS General Raheel Sharif heading toward's Governor House in Karachi to attend a meeting with PM...*
*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

اس امت میں آپ کو خالد بن ولید رضی اللہ عنہ جیسے جرنیل نظر آئیں گے تو پھر آپ کو اس امت میں خولہ رضی اللہ عنہا بھی تو نظر آئیں گی جو ضرار رضی اللہ عنہ کی بہن تھیں۔
چنانچہ جب ضرار رضی اللہ عنہ کو کفار نے گرفتار کرلیا حضرت خالد بن ولید رضی اللہ عنہ حیران ہیں مسلمانوں کی تعداد بہت تھوڑی ہے۔ دشمن بہت زیادہ ہیں انھوں نے حضرت ضرار رضی اللہ عنہ کو نرغے میں لے لیا تھا اور آگے چل پڑے تھے فرماتے ہیں،
میں نے ایک سوار کو دیکھا نقاب پوش تھا اس کے ہاتھ میں تلوار تھی، تیزی کے آیا اور کفار کو گاجر اور مولی کی طرح کترنا شروع کردیا۔ فرماتے ہیں کہ جدھر زیادہ رش تھا ادھر جاکر اس نے لاشوں کے پشتے لگادیئے۔ کافروں پر اتنا رعب بیٹھا کہ وہ ضرار رضی اللہ عنہ کو چھوڑ کر بھاگ گئے۔ انھوں نے ضرار رضی اللہ عنہ کی ہتھکڑیا توڑیں اور ان کو آزاد کردیا۔ جب واپس آئے میں حیران ہوا میں اس مجاہد کے قریب ہوا، میں نے پوچھا تو کون ہے ؟
تیرے اندر اتنی شجاعت اور بہادری ہے، جواب میں ایک عورت کی آواز سنائی دی کہنے لگیں میں ضرار کی بہن خولہ ہوں ، میرے بھائی کو کافروں نے گرفتار کرلیا تھا میں سمجھی آج بھائی کو اپنی بہن کی ضرورت ہے لٰہذا میں نے نقاب باندھا اور تلوار لے کر میدان میں آگئی۔
تو اگر مسلمانوں میں حضرت خالد بن ولید رضی اللہ عنہ جیسے بہادر مجاہد نظر آتے ہیں تو پھر خولہ رضی اللہ عنہا جیسی بڑا دل رکھنے والی مجاہدہ بھی تو نظر آتی ہیں۔ اللہ اکبر

*Pakistan Army female paratroopers*
















These girls are our pride

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xavier Wilco



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAMPAGE

Xeric said:


> Research shows that every man has a little gay in them, most just dont know it, looks like as he is starting to 'know' it


LOL Xeric bhai is discovering himself by being surrounded by men 24/7 !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

What the hell is happening in this thread? Is this a gay tharak thread or what!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

dexter said:


> *Karachi : Protocol of COAS General Raheel Sharif heading toward's Governor House in Karachi to attend a meeting with PM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Afsos ki baat hai, kitna paisa zaya.

So many handsome chikna boyz, @Umair Nawaz must behaving the time of his life

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Secret Service

Xavier Wilco said:


> View attachment 30397
> 
> 
> View attachment 30398
> 
> 
> View attachment 30399
> 
> 
> View attachment 30400
> 
> 
> View attachment 30401
> 
> 
> View attachment 30402



share such pictures on facebook bro..this is a public forum



Informant said:


> Afsos ki baat hai, kitna paisa zaya.
> 
> So many handsome chikna boyz, @Umair Nawaz must behaving the time of his life


kider paisa zaya ho raha han ?...aik minister ka protocol iss se bara hota han, ye tu phir COAS han..


----------



## Informant

secretservice said:


> share such pictures on facebook bro..this is a public forum
> 
> 
> kider paisa zaya ho raha han ?...aik minister ka protocol iss se bara hota han, ye tu phir COAS han..



Amreeka ke CiC ka protocol dekha hai? Bechara suburban main phirta hai agay peeche aik suburban. Bas. COAS hua to kia hua? Arbon ki gardian, jammers and nonsense. Who created this need? Their stupid policies. 

Minister jaye bhard main, mujhe unse koi gharz nahin. Mera masla idhr hai k yeh kya drama hai? Show marne ke ilawa koi kaam nahin.


----------



## Secret Service

Informant said:


> Amreeka ke CiC ka protocol dekha hai? Bechara suburban main phirta hai agay peeche aik suburban. Bas. COAS hua to kia hua? Arbon ki gardian, jammers and nonsense. Who created this need? Their stupid policies.
> 
> Minister jaye bhard main, mujhe unse koi gharz nahin. Mera masla idhr hai k yeh kya drama hai? Show marne ke ilawa koi kaam nahin.


 i am sorry for your pain


----------



## Informant

secretservice said:


> i am sorry for your pain



Aag lagado inko. Tum bhi isi aag main kuud pardo.


----------



## Secret Service

Informant said:


> Aag lagado inko. Tum bhi isi aag main kuud pardo.



hosla rakho ....


----------



## Zarvan

Informant said:


> Afsos ki baat hai, kitna paisa zaya.
> 
> So many handsome chikna boyz, @Umair Nawaz must behaving the time of his life


Army chief has to be given most security specially when you are a nuclear state

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

*Boots*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Xeric said:


> *Boots*


you the one who also posted those flowers pics somewhere on PDF heyna? which was that thread.... you into Photography?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Takbir GB*








*RD-93 undergoing maintenance at PAC:*








*Old PAF promo"*






*ARMY STRONG..*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Xeric

Marshmallow said:


> you the one who also posted those flowers pics somewhere on PDF heyna? which was that thread.... you into Photography?


Kyn, apkay PDF mai left side pe poster ki ID nahi ati kya? 

@VCheng guru hain apnay


----------



## Marshmallow

Xeric said:


> Kyn, apkay PDF mai left side pe poster ki ID nahi ati kya?
> 
> @VCheng guru hain apnay


no which thread was that......i have little bit sense of photography so was just asking.......i remember specifically those flowers pics of yours because never seen a guy so obsessed with only taking pics of PINK coloured flowers haha...sorry just joking!


----------



## Xeric

Marshmallow said:


> no which thread was that......i have little bit sense of photography so was just asking.......i remember specifically those flowers pics of yours because never seen a guy so obsessed with only taking pics of PINK coloured flowers haha...sorry just joking!


It was the your photography thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Xeric said:


> It was the your photography thread.


thanks...let me have a look at them then!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GreenFalcon

The best

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Marshmallow said:


> no which thread was that......i have little bit sense of photography so was just asking.......i remember specifically those flowers pics of yours *because never seen a guy so obsessed with only taking pics of PINK coloured flowers haha...*sorry just joking!


 @Xeric i like that yr now also discovering yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SeanShah1003 said:


> View attachment 30583
> View attachment 30584
> View attachment 30585
> View attachment 30586
> View attachment 30587
> View attachment 30588
> View attachment 30589
> The best



Lalay all of these are old n reposts..


----------



## GreenFalcon

S


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lalay all of these are old n reposts..


Sorry brother Im new to this Forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SeanShah1003 said:


> S
> 
> Sorry brother Im new to this Forum



hey dont worry bro,, shits happens... its just tht old pics give the wrong impression thts all...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GreenFalcon

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> hey dont worry bro,, shits happens... its just tht old pics give the wrong impression thts all...


Thanks I'll keep that in mind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Umair Nawaz said:


> @Xeric i like that yr now also discovering yourself.


lolz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Some Photos from my college 

(Senior most batch of telecom engineering)














Foreign Cadets

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Side-Winder said:


> Some Photos from my college -- Senior most batch of telecom engineering


now what college is this one?


----------



## Side-Winder

Umair Nawaz said:


> now what college is this one?


 
college of signals rawalpindi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Umair Nawaz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 30918
> ]


whats its name? i didnt knew we were operating any heli of russian origin who is armed


----------



## Jango

Umair Nawaz said:


> whats its name? i didnt knew we were operating any heli of russian origin who is armed



MI-17, and it's not armed, those are just fuel tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

nuclearpak said:


> MI-17, and it's not armed, those are just fuel tanks.


damn and they have put a fuel tank in every hard point or whatever.


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 30928



Are they using this guns in direct fire also for the Anti Tank role ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> Are they using this guns in direct fire also for the Anti Tank role ?



never heard of PA using Arty guns in anti armour role,,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

cadet zain said:


> ...........................



oooooold pic.. yaar this is an international forum... people from around the globe visit the site... are you tryin to tell em that hey we are still stuck in the 70s? no .. so stop posting old pics.. n remove this one..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Ulla said:


> Are they using this guns in direct fire also for the Anti Tank role ?





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> never heard of PA using Arty guns in anti armour role,,


Artillery guns are not meant for anti-tank role, but then who stops a tank to show up near a gun position? So, we do have Armour Piercing rounds on our scale and the gunners do practice anti-tank shooting.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 31003



Well that's a first!


----------



## notorious_eagle

nuclearpak said:


> Well that's a first!



In what sense? Thats a typical protocol for CAS, although you would have a point about the motorbikes.


----------



## Jango

notorious_eagle said:


> In what sense? Thats a typical protocol for CAS, although you would have a point about the motorbikes.



The car...first time I've seen the BMW 7 Series with him.

BTW, doesn't look like CAS, not the red star plate...COAS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

nuclearpak said:


> The car...first time I've seen the BMW 7 Series with him.
> 
> BTW, doesn't look like CAS, not the red star plate...COAS.



I am quite sure thats the CAS, i have seen his convoy with him travelling in the 7 series in Islamabad on Murree Road. Corps Commander Rawalpindi and Karachi also have 7 series assigned to them.


----------



## Kompromat

nuclearpak said:


> The car...first time I've seen the BMW 7 Series with him.
> 
> BTW, doesn't look like CAS, not the red star plate...COAS.



Its 3 series.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

HOW *PNS HANGOR* SANK INS KHURKI






*PNS HANGOR (SHARK) AND HER CREW














Captain Ahmed Tasnim (later Vice Admiral)(a man standing), directing the final stages of the torpedo attack on INS Khukri Lieutenant Fasih Bokhari - Captain Ahmed Tasnim - Lieutenant A.U. Khan*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Side-Winder

View attachment 31003
[/quote]

Signals artillery mess rawalpindi if im not wrong?


----------



## arushbhai

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 31000
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 31003



Ese ghoomtay hain hamaray generals. And than people wonder why extremism and terrorism is on the rise and why Pakistan is dictated by the whole world... This picture sums it all up.


----------



## Rafi

Old - but gold, the fairer part of our Armed Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xavier Wilco



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Informant

Aeronaut said:


> Its 3 series.



Nopes it is a 7'er.


----------



## Secret Service

Xavier Wilco said:


> View attachment 31155
> 
> 
> View attachment 31156
> 
> 
> View attachment 31157



oye shooday ..apni pics kiyu post kar raha han...zara bhi acha nai lag raha..


----------



## Xavier Wilco



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Xavier Wilco said:


> View attachment 31155
> 
> 
> View attachment 31156
> 
> 
> View attachment 31157




LMAO @ This guy...

hazar baar yeh post kar chuka hai.. LT sahab kou pics ka bohat shook hai... its against the Army code and can get this guy into trouble..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Side-Winder

Cadet college Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Fighting Falcons:


























C-130






SD-10:







BLAST FROM THE PAST!!






PAF farmer with US jets






*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Sexiest PAF F-16 pic:*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Sherdil Team










IL-78 :










*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*MIRAGES ROSE



























*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*F-7PGs!




















*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*UD's ROLLIN!




















Cobra!








PN:




*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Thorough Pro

Do you want them to commute in public transport?





arushbhai said:


> Ese ghoomtay hain hamaray generals. And than people wonder why extremism and terrorism is on the rise and why Pakistan is dictated by the whole world... This picture sums it all up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Never to Surrender - Never to retreat..
Men & Women of Pak Armed Forces.






Farooq Foundation art of living ...
History of PAF staff college ... smart officers of PAF staff college receiving the president of Pakistan ... 1984 ... Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Arms recovered by FC in Baluchistan... thank you ind n afghanistan:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

May 2014 | Arsal Shoaib representing Pakistan as a Naval Cadet in Deniz Harp Okulu (Turkish Naval Academy)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## najeeb ahmed

blain2 said:


> Use this to post Army related Youtube and other videos:
> 
> Let me start off with this one. The beginning shows Al-Zarrar MKII, AK (around 0:14) firing and auto-loader of AZ in action. The rest is old SSG footage.





Xeric said:


>


fbls video ... great work

great videos best of luck


----------



## Rafi

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Arms recovered by FC in Baluchistan... thank you ind n afghanistan:



Sarfriz Bugti - a great Pakistani Baloch patriot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Informant

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Arms recovered by FC in Baluchistan... thank you ind n afghanistan:



All of that is brand spanking new!! WTF?!


----------



## Amaa'n

Informant said:


> All of that is brand spanking new!! WTF?!


Didnt you get the memo???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PN Aviation:*
















*Sub:







Marine Corps:





















Coast Guard




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Marines (old pics-not posted before)































*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

This pic is from 2011:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rafi

The diversity of Pakistan - one of the Sheedi people, the ones I have known are excellent soldiers, brave guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## dexter

The world nuclear arsenal 
Proud to be Pakistani
The only muslim country with nukes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## elitepilot09



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

Rafi said:


> The diversity of Pakistan - one of the Sheedi people, the ones I have known are excellent soldiers, brave guys.


Not Pakistanis, either Saudis or Qataris under training in Pakistan. Sheedis don't like joining the military


----------



## Areesh

Bossman said:


> Not Pakistanis, either Saudis or Qataris under training in Pakistan. Sheedis don't like joining the military



I have seen a few of these sheedis in the army. Most are in commandos or special forces. I think these guys are Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Major Muhammad Zishan Suddle Shaheed ( Sitar -e - Jurat) Martyr of attack on ISI office Sukkur
interestingly he was a Civilian Deputy Director in ISI, and was only given the Title "Major" and a military burial after his shahadat.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bossman said:


> Not Pakistanis, either Saudis or Qataris under training in Pakistan. Sheedis don't like joining the military



lol.. saudis or qataris have different uniform n BPJs... as for sheedis not joining the military.. doesnt mean none joined the army... does it???? and yes i know several sheedi and makrani baluch soldiers.. many are posted here in gujranwala cantt aswell..

Here is another pic:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Side-Winder

Commandant Military college of signals ♥ ♥

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@balixd | The above photo could've compromised a few people around the fallen soldier. I removed it, hope you don't mind.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

............

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bossman

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> lol.. saudis or qataris have different uniform n BPJs... as for sheedis not joining the military.. doesnt mean none joined the army... does it???? and yes i know several sheedi and makrani baluch soldiers.. many are posted here in gujranwala cantt aswell..
> 
> Here is another pic:
> 
> View attachment 31952



Qatar Navy has exactly the same color Work Dress. They are obviously using PN equipment. Look at the faces of the guys other than the sheedi they look more Arab than Pakistani.


----------



## Amaa'n

Aeronaut said:


> @balixd | The above photo could've compromised a few people around the fallen soldier. I removed it, hope you don't mind.


Nah i did not mind, i wanted to blur out the faces but, i was on my mobile so could not do it


----------



## truthseeker2010

dexter said:


> The world nuclear arsenal
> Proud to be Pakistani
> The only muslim country with nukes



There are only 5 countries with "deployed" nukes China, Russia, France, UK and US. the rest 4 countries have nukes in "reserve" state.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

truthseeker2010 said:


> There are only 5 countries with "deployed" nukes China, Russia, France, UK and US. the rest 4 countries have nukes in "reserve" state.



MERI jan tum ko ye kon batata hai


----------



## truthseeker2010

wasm95 said:


> MERI jan tum ko ye kon batata hai


sssh... there are insiders who are leaking this "top secret" info :p 

on a serious note that is all openware info on the web.... just google it....


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

truthseeker2010 said:


> sssh... there are insiders who are leaking this "top secret" info :p
> 
> on a serious note that is all openware info on the web.... just google it....



u r claiming that pakistan and india dont have any deployed wmds


----------



## truthseeker2010

wasm95 said:


> u r claiming that pakistan and india dont have any deployed wmds



deployed means that they are in launch positions and can go within minutes..... so by that definition pak don't have nukes on launch pads 24/7....


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

truthseeker2010 said:


> deployed means that they are in launch positions and can go within minutes..... so by that definition pak don't have nukes on launch pads 24/7....



and who told u that pakistan dont have them


----------



## truthseeker2010

wasm95 said:


> and who told u that pakistan dont have them



what?


----------



## Xeric

Crawling on this terrain is fun:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Xeric said:


> Crawling on this terrain is fun:




Baluchistan or Waziristan?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Baluchistan or Waziristan?


Tu aam kha..pair mat gin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Xeric said:


> Tu aam kha..pair mat gin



nahi sir ji apni kya jurat... terrain kafi dekhi huwi lagti hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> nahi sir ji apni kya jurat... terrain kafi dekhi huwi lagti hai..


Tu isi khush fehmi mai khush reh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Xeric said:


> Crawling on this terrain is fun:



With or without knee and elbow pads ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

mafiya said:


> With or without knee and elbow pads ?


Pads are not a standard issue. Poor country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

truthseeker2010 said:


> deployed means that they are in launch positions and can go within minutes..... so by that definition pak don't have nukes on launch pads 24/7....


and what makes you think we are not ready to launch in seconds?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

View attachment 32241

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Asena_Y

dexter said:


> The only muslim country with nukes



I've heard that we had nuclear weapons too. Yet it's still unbelievable for me but I've argued with Neptune over it many times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Phased out Atlantique:*











Asena_Y said:


> I've heard that we had nuclear weapons too. Yet it's still unbelievable for me but I've argued with Neptune over it many times.



All NATO countries host 1 nuke from time to time.. but it cant be used without NATO/US permission.. and guarded by US airmen..

Nuclear sharing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And tht diagram is wrong.. as per the latest speculations/western media .. we have around over 110 nukes..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Armstrong

Xeric said:


> Crawling on this terrain is fun:



Huzoor aap jaisaa nazuk mizaj aadmii itni tough jagaa par reh leitaa haiii ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Asena_Y

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 32245
> 
> 
> View attachment 32246
> 
> 
> View attachment 32247
> 
> 
> View attachment 32248
> 
> 
> View attachment 32251
> 
> 
> View attachment 32254
> 
> 
> View attachment 32251
> View attachment 32252
> 
> 
> 
> *Phased out Atlantique:*
> 
> View attachment 32249
> View attachment 32255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All NATO countries host 1 nuke from time to time.. but it cant be used without NATO/US permission.. and guarded by US airmen..
> 
> Nuclear sharing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And tht diagram is wrong.. as per the latest speculations/western media .. we have around over 110 nukes..



Thank youuu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Armstrong said:


> Huzoor aap jaisaa nazuk mizaj aadmii itni tough jagaa par reh leitaa haiii ?


Bus zuban naram hai,baki sub kuch sakht he hai 

On a serious note, when bullets are buzzing around your ears, that one stone that you see in the pic is the 'cover' you would duck behind, take cover and return fire, crawl out, change position, return fire again, and baam, there goes the khawarji!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

Xeric said:


> Bus zuban naram hai,baki sub kuch sakht he hai
> 
> On a serious note, when bullets are buzzing around your ears, that one stone that you see in the pic is the 'cover' you would duck behind, take cover and return fire, crawl out, change position, return fire again, and baam, there goes the khawarji!



Yaaar waisee eik baaat tou bataiiin : Why doesn't the Armed Forces incorporate some weight-training in a soldier's exercise regimen (at least when hes posted at a Unit where a Gymnasium can be built) ? 

I mean cranking 200 Push Ups builds a lot of endurance but it can only build so much strength before there aren't anymore strength gains ! 

Don't you think doing Weighted Pull Ups or Dips would build a more functionally fit soldier ?



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 32256
> View attachment 32257
> View attachment 32258
> View attachment 32259
> View attachment 32260



Yaaar waisee, not that I'd ever judge, but I often notice that quite a few ladies in the Armed Forces wear Headscarves and I think to myself 'I don't recall most civilian women wearing headscarves....probably 1 out of 10 do that and a further 1 out of 20 wear a Hijab & I've often found this a bit interesting to note that maybe it means that that stereotype about religious-oriented families not being forward looking and not letting their daughters and wives to be active in public life isn't true ! 

Or maybe I'm just seeing what I want to see & actually there aren't that many servicewomen who wear headscarves ! 

What do you think @Xeric ?


----------



## acetophenol

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 32256
> View attachment 32257
> View attachment 32258
> View attachment 32259
> View attachment 32260


Wearing sthethescope over headscarf,does it affect the hearing from the scope?


----------



## Xeric

Armstrong said:


> Yaaar waisee eik baaat tou bataiiin : Why doesn't the Armed Forces incorporate some weight-training in a soldier's exercise regimen (at least when hes posted at a Unit where a Gymnasium can be built) ?
> 
> I mean cranking 200 Push Ups builds a lot of endurance but it can only build so much strength before there aren't anymore strength gains !
> 
> Don't you think doing Weighted Pull Ups or Dips would build a more functionally fit soldier ?


We already have gyms in cantt areas. Some units even have their own gyms. There's a gym in every company pf PMA. The new physical regime known as PACES (due to which a Captain made a world record in pushups) is nothing but a more advanced version of utilizing the gyms.





> Yaaar waisee, not that I'd ever judge, but I often notice that quite a few ladies in the Armed Forces wear Headscarves and I think to myself 'I don't recall most civilian women wearing headscarves....probably 1 out of 10 do that and a further 1 out of 20 wear a Hijab & I've often found this a bit interesting to note that maybe it means that that stereotype about religious-oriented families not being forward looking and not letting their daughters and wives to be active in public life isn't true !
> 
> Or maybe I'm just seeing what I want to see & actually there aren't that many servicewomen who wear headscarves !
> 
> What do you think @Xeric ?


Didnt get you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

acetophenol said:


> Wearing sthethescope over headscarf,does it affect the hearing from the scope?



nope...


----------



## Armstrong

Xeric said:


> We already have gyms in cantt areas. Some units even have their own gyms. There's a gym in every company pf PMA. The new physical regime known as PACES (due to which a Captain made a world record in pushups) is nothing but a more advanced version of utilizing the gyms.



What kind of exercises are included in PACES ? 




Xeric said:


> Didnt get you?



I was just thinking out loud that there a lot of our servicewomen wear headscarves and I suppose thats one more example to bust the stereotype that in our society women from religiously conservative families aren't allowed to be active in public life !


----------



## Xeric

Armstrong said:


> What kind of exercises are included in PACES ?



It;s a long list. Just to give you an idea, if we were doing normal pushups previously, this time also do diamond pushups. So is the case with pullups and other activities. The basic exercises are the same, just the means utilized to maximize the gains have changed. Initially, one had to do 50 pushups in 2 mins to get guud points, now there's no bar, you do 200 if you want and earn more points provided you do them right.



> I was just thinking out loud that there a lot of our servicewomen wear headscarves and I suppose thats one more example to bust the stereotype that in our society women from religiously conservative families aren't allowed to be active in public life !


It's a personal choice. Actually it is not exactly a scarf but the dupata, which is worn like a scarf to be held in place by the cap. Moreover, those who say that women from conservative families are not allowed to excel probably have not seen ninja doctors and business women.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## truthseeker2010

Abu Nasar said:


> and what makes you think we are not ready to launch in seconds?



because in current situation where everybody is after your nuke and the security of the bomb always coming in question.... u just cannot keep them at active posture..... plus the countries that have ballistic missile subs have the ability to launch nuke whenever they want.... so sadly we don't have that......


----------



## Secret Service

Xeric said:


> It;s a long list. Just to give you an idea, if we were doing normal pushups previously, this time also do diamond pushups. So is the case with pullups and other activities. The basic exercises are the same, just the means utilized to maximize the gains have changed. Initially, one had to do 50 pushups in 2 mins to get guud points, now there's no bar, you do 200 if you want and earn more points provided you do them right.
> 
> 
> It's a personal choice. Actually it is not exactly a scarf but the dupata, which is worn like a scarf to be held in place by the cap. Moreover, those who say that women from conservative families are not allowed to excel probably have not seen ninja doctors and business women.


@Xeric are you military man ...?


----------



## Armstrong

Xeric said:


> It;s a long list. Just to give you an idea, if we were doing normal pushups previously, this time also do diamond pushups. So is the case with pullups and other activities. The basic exercises are the same, just the means utilized to maximize the gains have changed. Initially, one had to do 50 pushups in 2 mins to get guud points, now there's no bar, you do 200 if you want and earn more points provided you do them right.



But those are Bodyweight Exercises; you guys don't do any Power Cleans, Deadlifts, Barbell Squats or Weighted Pull-Ups ? All of them are fully functional exercises that build strength not those bloated muscles that bodybuilders have !


----------



## Xeric

Armstrong said:


> But those are Bodyweight Exercises; you guys don't do any Power Cleans, Deadlifts, Barbell Squats or Weighted Pull-Ups ? All of them are fully functional exercises that build strength not those bloated muscles that bodybuilders have !


Muscles are not what we want, endurance is required. Now, we dont only rely on PT for fitness, other nativities like endurance marches, forced marches, combat load runs etc are also there to supplement the PT and cater for activities like that you have mentioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

truthseeker2010 said:


> because in current situation where everybody is after your nuke and the security of the bomb always coming in question.... u just cannot keep them at active posture..... plus the countries that have ballistic missile subs have the ability to launch nuke whenever they want.... so sadly we don't have that......


Bhai aap ki logic son kar mujahe  All I can say is that it's best if we don't discuss this on a public forum!


----------



## Armstrong

Xeric said:


> Muscles are not what we want, endurance is required. Now, we dont only rely on PT for fitness, other nativities like endurance marches, forced marches, combat load runs etc are also there to supplement the PT and cater for activities like that you have mentioned.



Yaar kabhiii aaap nei dekhaaa those US Marines ?  

Hamareiii soldiers look so thin and emaciated in front of them !  

I remember seeing a solder of ours posted as a sentry at the local CSD store in Cantt and I was like teeez havaa keh saaath urrr hiii na jaiii hamaraa jawan - They really need to be physically fitter; its not as if that a soldier's only job is to be a marathon runner....you need to be strong enough to cope with the rigors of battle too ! 

And if you can do barbell squats with 100 kg about a 100 times tou meraa naaam badal deinaa !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

Armstrong said:


> Yaar kabhiii aaap nei dekhaaa those US Marines ?
> 
> Hamareiii soldiers look so thin and emaciated in front of them !
> 
> I remember seeing a solder of ours posted as a sentry at the local CSD store in Cantt and I was like teeez havaa keh saaath urrr hiii na jaiii hamaraa jawan - They really need to be physically fitter; its not as if that a soldier's only job is to be a marathon runner....you need to be strong enough to cope with the rigors of battle too !
> 
> And if you can do barbell squats with 100 kg about a 100 times tou meraa naaam badal deinaa !


Have u seen Chines soldiers? i dont know but the last time i went to the US, their soldiers were like, you from Pakistan? The ones who would run for like 35 kms in one go and then it's all in a day's work? i think you also forgot Cambrian patrol that we won.

P.S. i have seen many Arnolds flattening when the push cames to shove, so it's not muscles only.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Armstrong

Xeric said:


> Have u seen Chines soldiers? i dont know but the last time i went to the US, their soldiers were like, you from Pakistan? The ones who would run for like 35 kms in one go and then it's all in a day's work? i think you also forgot Cambrian patrol that we won.



Janaab aaap tou ghussaaa hiii ho gaiii - I was just thinking out loud !  

I still think that some strength training ought to supplement that endurance training but I suppose you guys know best ! 

And did you say 'diamond push ups' ? 

Try a single-armed dive bomber push up !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

A lil old:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## farhan_9909

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 32293



Well i am yet to see this becoming the standard assault rifle even in the abbottabad.

May be this is only for limited number of troops and we may see a new assault rifle being selected for the replacement of g3 sometime later this decade


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

farhan_9909 said:


> Well i am yet to see this becoming the standard assault rifle even in the abbottabad.
> 
> May be this is only for limited number of troops and we may see a new assault rifle being selected for the replacement of g3 sometime later this decade



Yes its not there in large numbers... and you are right about the G-3... even MP-5 has been replaced by the AK...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

Logo of ISI , in its HQ .

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Umair Nawaz

F.O.X said:


> Logo of ISI , in its HQ .


has it been changed from the previous logo?


----------



## F.O.X

Umair Nawaz said:


> has it been changed from the previous logo?


Not really


----------



## Umair Nawaz

F.O.X said:


> Not really


so whats this about then?


----------



## F.O.X

Umair Nawaz said:


> so whats this about then?


some people were questioning the legality of the logo , so i thought to post some hard evidence .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

F.O.X said:


> some people were questioning the legality of the logo , so i thought to post some hard evidence .


so this means its been changed........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X

Umair Nawaz said:


> so this means its been changed........


Yes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

F.O.X said:


> Not really



Huzoor koi achi quality ki picture mil jaye to acha hoga. This picture is not even complete, no one can see the dead snake fully, it looks like a mustache

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

View attachment 32438








*PMA*






*PAF *


















*SHAHEEN III 2014!*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*
Lieutenant Fahad Shaheed...27 april 2014







*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## sharjeel1992

F.O.X said:


> Logo of ISI , in its HQ .


Where did you get this logo from?


----------



## Miniature

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Its a modified AK... Type-56.


desert fighter i need to talk with you plzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Miniature

i do not want to know about his gun, can you tell me about that guy ? whom picture i have set as face book profile picture? can you please ans me??? i saw his picture on your post


----------



## Informant

Miniature said:


> i do not want to know about his gun, can you tell me about that guy ? whom picture i have set as face book profile picture? can you please ans me??? i saw his picture on your post



@DESERT FIGHTER this guy looks suspicious.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Side-Winder

COAS visited South Waziristan Today

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Inception-06

Side-Winder said:


> COAS visited South Waziristan Today


wooow the first two Soldiers looking very strong and well camouflagged, dont know why they other are wearing a blank helmet and that by the visit of a General ! Sometimes I feel they lack in dicipline to have a standard equipment !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

Ulla said:


> wooow the first two Soldiers looking very strong and well camouflagged, dont know why they other are wearing a blank helmet and that by the visit of a General ! Sometimes I feel they lack in dicipline to have a standard equipment !



More like fat and out of shape.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Bossman said:


> More like fat and out of shape.



are you a member of the Pakistan Armed Forces ?


----------



## Bossman

Ulla said:


> are you a member of the Pakistan Armed Forces ?



Why?


----------



## dexter

*Security beefed up... in* Islamabad.












*Army helicopter patrolling...in Islamabad.*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

Bossman said:


> Why?



Because the " fat guy" is a Officer may be you are a Soldier of lower rank and you are jealous, he has more to eat than you ^^ haha ......no the reason I am asking is, I want to say, that this guys are not looking fat for their age and rank, it seems more their genetic nature, I had also such Soldiers in my Regiment.



dexter said:


> *Security beefed up... in* Islamabad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Army helicopter patrolling...in Islamabad.
> 
> 
> 
> *



Today ? Why what happen ? a new Taliban offensive or a terrorist attack ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

Ulla said:


> Today ? Why what happen ? a new Taliban offensive or a terrorist attack ?



Nope just on high alert due to recent operation in Waziristan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X

Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

123Com said:


> So how much Army is deployed in Islamabad?


Some part of 111 Brigade has been deployed to protect Islamabad





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152321293719130




Pakistan Special Service Group (SSG)
Pakistan Special Service Group (SSG) - Pakistan Army - Part 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

123Com said:


> So how much Army is deployed in Islamabad?



Two companies from what I gather.


----------



## Inception-06

nuclearpak said:


> Two companies from what I gather.




 two Companies ? Or Two Brigades !


----------



## Bossman

Ulla said:


> Because the " fat guy" is a Officer may be you are a Soldier of lower rank and you are jealous, he has more to eat than you ^^ haha ......no the reason I am asking is, I want to say, that this guys are not looking fat for their age and rank, it seems more their genetic nature, I had also such Soldiers in my Regime




That is really funny. The guy is a Lt. Col. so I will give him a break but overall PA officers are getting heavier and that us not good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

Ulla said:


> two Companies ? Or Two Brigades !



2 companies...jang karnay to nhn ja rahay!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Armstrong

Xeric said:


>



Awww...so cute ! 

Waiseee Xeric Bhai - How comfortable are those military boots ? Are they good for long-distance running ? 

And where can I get them ? CSD Store pey kahin nazar nahin aeiii !


----------



## Mujahid

Ulla said:


> two Companies ? Or Two Brigades !








*111 Brigade is an Independent Infantry Brigade responsible for the security and defence of Islamabad and Rawalpindi.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Mujahid said:


> *111 Brigade is an Independent Infantry Brigade responsible for the security and defence of Islamabad and Rawalpindi.*




thx so its a strong Infantry fighting Force:The brigade comprises five Infantry battalions drawn from all the regiments, including two Artillery batteries, one Air Defense battery, one paratrooper battalion, and one armoured squadron. The brigade also includes two SSG companies which are commanded by the Captain according to their ranks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Miniature

please Desert Fighter I need your help, I need to know about this man I am sending you his picture

Even you can see his picture on my profile, a man of Frontier Corp behind his snow white mountains


----------



## Miniature

Yar sap jawab kion nai
dety?

Hi how are you?


----------



## Miniature

Zarwan can you please help me to contact Desert Fighter??? Plzzzz, I have query about a picture which he posted
my number is 03214548388


----------



## Side-Winder

Miniature said:


> Zarwan can you please help me to contact Desert Fighter??? Plzzzz, I have query about a picture which he posted
> my number is 03214548388




No body can and will provide you with what you are looking for. Let it go!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Miniature

No plz don't be so rude I have to go there, I m not a terrorist, plz don't do tha, apni sister samajh k hi coprate Karen, you have not right to lose my last hope

i will search him sir till my last breath
your disappointing attitude can't stop my way, I promise you.

Despite your disappointing attitude I will not feel you bad, but yes you people are not cooprative as well

I know you know Side- Winder you know him


----------



## Miniature

Mujhy apse important baat karni hai


----------



## Miniature

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *FRONTIER CORPS KPK---BAD TO THE BONE!
> 
> View attachment 28102
> View attachment 28103
> View attachment 28104
> *


 mujhy aap se baat karni hai at any cost



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *FRONTIER CORPS KPK---BAD TO THE BONE!
> 
> View attachment 28102
> View attachment 28103
> View attachment 28104
> *


----------



## Mujahid

Side-Winder said:


> No body can and will provide you with what you are looking for. Let it go!



What is he looking for ?


----------



## Inception-06

Miniature said:


> please Desert Fighter I need your help, I need to know about this man I am sending you his picture
> 
> Even you can see his picture on my profile, a man of Frontier Corp behind his snow white mountains



why ? Do want kill him ?


----------



## FunkyGen

Side-Winder said:


> No body can and will provide you with what you are looking for. Let it go!


Woah! damn bro. it's either a girl or the terrorists after this dude....
May God save him from both....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Mujahid said:


> What is he looking for ?



he is new Member and want to know the Identy of our Soldiers, and he is not saying why ! Dont need to give him any information ! Very strange this guy !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujahid

Ulla said:


> he is new Member and want to know the Identy of our Soldiers, and he is not saying why ! Dont need to give him any information ! Very strange this guy !



the soldier is smart !!! 
mohabbat ho gaye hai !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Side-Winder

Mujahid said:


> What is he looking for ?



actually it's "she" -- i remember this girl messaged us at FB page as well 

@DESERT FIGHTER Bro, why don't you reply to her and say "I DON'T KNOW THAT GUY FOR GOD'S SAKE LET IT GO"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Miniature said:


> No plz don't be so rude I have to go there, I m not a terrorist, plz don't do tha, apni sister samajh k hi coprate Karen, you have not right to lose my last hope
> 
> i will search him sir till my last breath
> your disappointing attitude can't stop my way, I promise you.
> 
> Despite your disappointing attitude I will not feel you bad, but yes you people are not cooprative as well
> 
> I know you know Side- Winder you know him



khariat hai? and no i dont know him..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Secret Service

Armstrong said:


> Awww...so cute !
> 
> Waiseee Xeric Bhai - How comfortable are those military boots ? Are they good for long-distance running ?
> 
> And where can I get them ? CSD Store pey kahin nazar nahin aeiii !



these typical foji boots are no way near comfortable...and they are not good for long running ..maybe you will get blisters.
if you are interested to buy i ll recommend branded boots like 511 tactical or magnam ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Armstrong said:


> Awww...so cute !
> 
> Waiseee Xeric Bhai - How comfortable are those military boots ? Are they good for long-distance running ?
> 
> And where can I get them ? CSD Store pey kahin nazar nahin aeiii !


These ones are pretty comfortable, but the sarkari issued are a bit rough. Yes, a nazuk mizaj will definitely have blisters, even we had them in the start but then i can tell u a totka that can keep you safe from any blisters.

The one in the pics are very comfortable, as they are American, you get a new pair for about 5k and used ones around 1.6 to 2 k. 

The Pakistani DMS are also guud, they are made to last so are a bot rough when worn untreated. But then again we have a way to smoothen them. In PMA, we have been running 9 miles, did Yarmuk exercise and gave the Acid Test in these shoes and survived. Yes, the first time you are going to wear any military boot you are going to get a few blisters, but the correct size and fit will ensure comfort.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

Xeric said:


> These ones are pretty comfortable, but the sarkari issued are a bit rough. Yes, a nazuk mizaj will definitely have blisters, even we had them in the start but then i can tell u a totka that can keep you safe from any blisters.
> 
> The one in the pics are very comfortable, as they are American, you get a new pair for about 5k and used ones around 1.6 to 2 k.
> 
> The Pakistani DMS are also guud, they are made to last so are a bot rough when worn untreated. But then again we have a way to smoothen them. In PMA, we have been running 9 miles, did Yarmuk exercise and gave the Acid Test in these shoes and survived. Yes, the first time you are going to wear any military boot you are going to get a few blisters, but the correct size and fit will ensure comfort.


 
Where do I get the Pakistanis ones from ?


----------



## Xeric

Armstrong said:


> Where do I get the Pakistanis ones from ?


You probably cant, legally. They are issued to jawans and purchased by officers, and are only available from ordnance stores.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Xeric said:


> You probably cant, legally. They are issued to jawans and purchased by officers, and are only available from ordnance stores.


 
Thats what I feared !  

Ahhhh well I'll stick to my Cheetahs than ! 

Thanks for the information !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Shaheen III-2014











*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*





Soldiers from Pakistan team (Northern Light Infantry's Light Commando Battalion) confer during the 6th annual Warrior Competition at King Abdullah Special Operation Training Center in Amman May 1, 2014. Thirty eight teams from 19 countries are participating in a competition to test their military skills at the King Abdullah Special Operations Training Center.











Rawalpindi - May 28, 2014: A delegation headed by Major General Matar bin Salim bin Rashid Al Bulushi, Commander of the Royal Army of Oman called on Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif, today at General Headquarters. 






Shaneen III - 2014*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*SVAS system in action on Belali Check post in Quetta*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## blain2

Ulla said:


> thx so its a strong Infantry fighting Force:The brigade comprises five Infantry battalions drawn from all the regiments, including two Artillery batteries, one Air Defense battery, one paratrooper battalion, and one armoured squadron. The brigade also includes two SSG companies which are commanded by the Captain according to their ranks.


Based on what I recall, the 111 Bde itself is comprised of only 3 infantry, i.e. mechanized infantry, battalions. The SSG detachment that you refer to is assigned to GHQ and is not a part of the 111 Bde. However it can be employed as needed by the general staff sitting at the GHQ. The 111 Bde on the other hand is part of the X Corps yet garrisoned in Pindi with an area of responsibility that spans the twin cities and surroundings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X

Xeric said:


> You probably cant, legally. They are issued to jawans and purchased by officers, and are only available from ordnance stores.


can a jawan also purchase, if he want to purchase tacticals like guns,microphone and new better boots of his choice,


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## blain2

cadet zain said:


> can a jawan also purchase, if he want to purchase tacticals like guns,microphone and new better boots of his choice,


For the first two, no as the Army provides that to each of the units and their cadres on the basis of the table of organization and equipment. Boots are a personal item but the ranks are issued these free of charge and if one had a choice to purchase another kind aside from what the Army provides, they would need to pay for it on their own. Not a common thing I would say.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> ...


Please remove the first image.

@Aeronaut


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Xeric said:


> Please remove the first image.
> 
> @Aeronaut


I am amazed how these pictures keep on appearing on the web. 
although our guys are told what to avoid

to fix it I think prevention is better than cure ,a simple blanket ban on taking any pictures which are not officially sanctioned. with this camera and web phones, the images and videos make their way to the web.

it seems some of our military men take things too lightly. they need a refresher about the hazards of leaking sensitive information to the world wide web.

by the way, I thought it might interest you, had an interview with a former gunner , he might have been your instructor at gunnery school? I shared his details with picture after his permission.

Veterans Interview Series


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

secretservice said:


> these typical foji boots are no way near comfortable...and they are not good for long running ..maybe you will get blisters.
> if you are interested to buy i ll recommend branded boots like 511 tactical or magnam ...



I have done 5 miles cross country runs in these DMS and they believe me they are pretty comfortable.
You just should know how to take care of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Secret Service

Rashid Mahmood said:


> I have done 5 miles cross country runs in these DMS and they believe me they are pretty comfortable.
> You just should know how to take care of them.



i have a pair of dms but they are very hard in the beginning and gets softer with passage of time..they are very rough and tough so they don't need lot of care ..


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

secretservice said:


> i have a pair of dms but they are very hard in the beginning and gets softer with passage of time..they are very rough and tough so they don't need lot of care ..



Well we use to dip them in water before starting to wear them for some hours, and they softened up pretty easy.
Water polish them and run in them.......good old memories..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Secret Service

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Well we use to dip them in water before starting to wear them for some hours, and they softened up pretty easy.
> *Water polish them and run in them.......good old memories*..


 yes indeed ..they are ever lasting boots...


----------



## Inception-06

Meeting soldiers in “Forward Areas” – FATA. It has always been a pleasant experience talking to these young brave son’s of soil… —

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## truthseeker2010

Ulla said:


> Meeting soldiers in “Forward Areas” – FATA. It has always been a pleasant experience talking to these young brave son’s of soil… —
> 
> 
> View attachment 33499



what are these sticks?, there is something attached on top as well with something written....


----------



## Xeric

truthseeker2010 said:


> what are these sticks?, there is something attached on top as well with something written....


They have sights on it indicating landmarks. The chits give the names of the landmark.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> Meeting soldiers in “Forward Areas” – FATA. It has always been a pleasant experience talking to these young brave son’s of soil… —
> 
> 
> View attachment 33502
> 
> View attachment 33497
> View attachment 33499
> View attachment 33500
> View attachment 33501



Major General Sanaullah Khan Niazi Shaheed..


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=853113244717096




Tribute to Major Zahid Bari Shaheed (Tamgha-e-Basalat)
Maj Zahid Bari and Capt Iran embraced shahadat on May 23, 2012 when their helicopter crashed near Wazirabad town in Gujranwala district. Maj Zahid was a Ghazi of Operation Rah e Rast 2009 and was also awarded Tamgha-e-Basalat. 
Maj Zahid Bari also played his role in drama serial Faseel e Jaan se agay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=853113244717096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tribute to Major Zahid Bari Shaheed (Tamgha-e-Basalat)
> Maj Zahid Bari and Capt Iran embraced shahadat on May 23, 2012 when their helicopter crashed near Wazirabad town in Gujranwala district. Maj Zahid was a Ghazi of Operation Rah e Rast 2009 and was also awarded Tamgha-e-Basalat.
> Maj Zahid Bari also played his role in drama serial Faseel e Jaan se agay.



Very Sad. May Allah give them a high place in Jannah!


----------



## Bratva

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Major General Sanaullah Khan Niazi Shaheed..



ISPR wala Bajwa hai bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Zarvan said:


>


56th batch of what?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Umair Nawaz said:


> 56th batch of what?


FC Baluchistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Rashid Mahmood said:


>



Naval Aviation?


----------



## RAMPAGE

Rashid Mahmood said:


>


@Umair Nawaz 

The middle one, your type ??? 

Sir Rashid, my apologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

GHOST RIDER said:


> Naval Aviation?



No, the wing above the name telly is "power glider" wing.


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Rashid Mahmood said:


> No, the wing above the name telly is "power glider" wing.



and what is that supposed to represent?


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

GHOST RIDER said:


> and what is that supposed to represent?



That they have done a course flying a power glider.


----------



## Armstrong

Rashid Mahmood said:


> I have done 5 miles cross country runs in these DMS and they believe me they are pretty comfortable.
> You just should know how to take care of them.


 
I'd probably drop dead trying to run 5 miles cross country !  

I suppose strength gains in the gym don't always equate to increased stamina when running cross country !


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Armstrong said:


> I'd probably drop dead trying to run 5 miles cross country !
> 
> I suppose strength gains in the gym don't always equate to increased stamina when running cross country !



Gym doesn't help.
We had to run a 5 mile x-country race once in a term as a competition, 
and to practice for that we ran 5 mile in the morning and 5 mile in the evening daily, for 3 months. 
The morning 5 mile was in DMS, while the evening one was in PT shoes...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Gym doesn't help.
> We had to run a 5 mile x-country race once in a term as a competition,
> and to practice for that we ran 5 mile in the morning and 5 mile in the evening daily, for 3 months.
> The morning 5 mile was in DMS, while the evening one was in PT shoes...


 
I hear you Rashid Bhai but some strength should be there as well; whenever I see a soldier in cantt on a sentry duty I think to myself 'Good Lord....why does he look so thin & emaciated ? Why isn't there some muscles on his bones ? Why does he look more like a relatively well-fed Ethiopian marathon runner than someone who can beat the living out of someone in a fist-fight ?' ! 

Maybe some weight training regimens should be adopted in the Armed Forces - Something functional like doing weighted pullups - Ever tried doing a couple of pull-ups with a 20 kg weight hanging from your torso - It isn't easy !


----------



## Umair Nawaz

RAMPAGE said:


> @Umair Nawaz
> 
> The middle one, your type ???
> 
> Sir Rashid, my apologies.


no not really.


----------



## GHOST RIDER

RescueRanger said:


>



what is the purpose of the black strap on the helmet?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152336604919130

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

GHOST RIDER said:


> what is the purpose of the black strap on the helmet?



Thts a pretty old pic n the black strap things don't mean anything ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAMPAGE



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rafi

RAMPAGE said:


>



AK is looking badda$$ these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

*Pakistan Peace Keepers Day: Tributes Paid To 24 Pak Soldiers Martyred In Somalia.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist

*Operation Walidad,Mohmand Agency, 2011...*
*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=226339577576407





*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Namaz-e_Janaza of brave Subedar Noor Hussain attended by IG #FC, officers & Jawans of Sui Rifles and notables of the area, conducted in Headquarters#SuiRifles today.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

@DESERT FIGHTER Which Pistol is this ? @Manticore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

That is Silver Bareeta 9mm...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152340851209130

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=541652759280246

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

When the Indian troops were advancing towards Lahore in 1965, Indian commander told the troops that Lahore is only a few miles away. 
"Lahore - 14.2 'Bloody' Miles This was our soldier's reply to their commander."

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Inception-06

Pakistan Army equipped with M-113 armoured APC, Rangers RATS, and Anti Terror Force of Police in action during battle at Karachi Airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Inception-06

Pakistan Army equipped with M-113 armoured APC, Rangers RATS, and Anti Terror Force of Police in action during battle at Karachi Airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Inception-06

Pakistan Army equipped with M-113 armoured APC, Rangers RATS, and Anti Terror Force of Police, ASF in action during battle at Karachi Airport.



























Pakistan Army equipped with M-113 armoured APC, Rangers RATS, and Anti Terror Force of Police, ASF in action during battle at Karachi Airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## chauvunist



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## dexter

Exactly 58 years ago on June 13, 1956, North American F-86F "Sabre" aircraft inducted into Pakistan Air Force (PAF) jet fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

Yes! its a shiny "Bareeeeeta"



Rocky rock said:


> That is Silver Bareeta 9mm...


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Zarvan said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER Which Pistol is this ? @Manticore


*BERETTA 92FS*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FunkyGen

Rashid Mahmood said:


> *BERETTA 92FS*


Bro. would like your opinion on this....
:: GIDS - SEA-SURGE ::


----------



## Miniature

shame on you Mr. Mujahid rather to help me you are laughing at me????
working with such serious platform Pakistan Defense, but your comments shows your different personality not suitable to work with such serious platform. Radio is more suitable for you

Are you mentally disorderd? What a stupid question, how do you feel if i say you are there to kill them, Do you have any parameter to judge my patriotism?
Pakistan Defense is run by really serious, sober people or by people like you, I don't know where my comment will be posted but this is really for you admin to mocked me.


----------



## Miniature

why your all members are so non serious?


----------



## Miniature

Mr. Admin I told you that I am journalist and I want to interview him, mujhy sirf is army man se mohahhabat nai pori Pakistani army se mohabbat hai, magr aap sab mujh non serious lagay hai. Allah aap haal PE reham farmaye. By the way I am lubna Ch from Lahore, not terrorist you all freaky. Can check my profile on Facebook

you are your self terrorist, freaky, just page bana k group bana Lia aor baki log aap ko terrorist lagny lagy hain.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

FunkyGen said:


> Bro. would like your opinion on this....
> :: GIDS - SEA-SURGE ::



The PN uses the Mk-11 Mod 3 DC for ASW.
I remember that the Navy did some trials of a local DC some years ago, if this Sea Surge is tested and found suitable it would be a great weapon...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HaroonHussain98

Zarb-E-Asb

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Miniature said:


> shame on you Mr. Mujahid rather to help me you are laughing at me????
> working with such serious platform Pakistan Defense, but your comments shows your different personality not suitable to work with such serious platform. Radio is more suitable for you
> 
> Are you mentally disorderd? What a stupid question, how do you feel if i say you are there to kill them, Do you have any parameter to judge my patriotism?
> Pakistan Defense is run by really serious, sober people or by people like you, I don't know where my comment will be posted but this is really for you admin to mocked me.





Miniature said:


> Mr. Admin I told you that I am journalist and I want to interview him, mujhy sirf is army man se mohahhabat nai pori Pakistani army se mohabbat hai, magr aap sab mujh non serious lagay hai. Allah aap haal PE reham farmaye. By the way I am lubna Ch from Lahore, not terrorist you all freaky. Can check my profile on Facebook
> 
> you are your self terrorist, freaky, just page bana k group bana Lia aor baki log aap ko terrorist lagny lagy hain.





Miniature said:


> why your all members are so non serious?







Director Public Relations

Brigadier Attique ur Rehman 

Tell Office: +92-51-561-33013
Cell No +92-321-5376715
Email: dirc@ispr.gov.pk




Deputy Director International Media

Colonel Abid Ali Askari 

Tel Office: +92-51-9273550
Fax: +92-51-561-31161
Cell No: +92-321-7272990
Email: adprb@ispr.gov.p



Assistant Director Domestic Media

Lieutenant Colonel Muhammad Shafiq Malik 

Tel Office: +92-51-56131730
Cell No : +92-323-5143027
Email: adpra@ispr.gov.pk

*Regional Public Relationing Officers Contacts
*
Quetta

Lieutenant Colonel Fawad Hanif 

Phone Off: 081-9202932
Mobile No: 0333-6921580
Fax: 8600-32209


Southern Command Quetta

Brigadier Abdul Raheem

Mobile No: 0347-5028323








Contact any of the above person. Verify your credentials, Show them the picture, state your intentions. If they are satisfied you are genuine, they will let you communicate with him. I hope your query is answered in a satisfactory manner

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ImSaqib

<3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muslimdaughter

Nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

HaroonHussain98 said:


> Zarb-E-Asb
> View attachment 35295



no need for helmet ?


----------



## Mujahid

*Security tightens across country as Operation Zarb-e-Azb is launched against Khariji militants in North Waziristan*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

Mujahid said:


> *Security tightens across country as Operation Zarb-e-Azb is launched against Khariji militants in North Waziristan*



I did notice that all the M-113 have no smoke grenades, why ? have we a shortage of this items ? and the M-113 have no sandbags, no gun shield, did the General of this mechanized Divisions not know about this operation ? Why they are not better prepared ?

No Sandbags





No or empty smoke grenades:





No Gun Shield for the Commander:






We should have learned from the past, notice this improved protection from this Pakistani M-113 in FATA and compare it the M-113 in the above picture !






And that here would be a good solution for the Toyota Pick ups

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> I did notice that all the M-113 have no smoke grenades, why ? have we a shortage of this items ? and the M-113 have no sandbags, no gun shield, did the General of this mechanized Divisions not know about this operation ? Why they are not better prepared ?
> 
> No Sandbags
> View attachment 35364
> 
> 
> No or empty smoke grenades:
> View attachment 35365
> 
> 
> No Gun Shield for the Commander:
> View attachment 35366
> 
> 
> 
> We should have learned from the past, notice this improved protection from this Pakistani M-113 in FATA and compare it the M-113 in the above picture !
> View attachment 35363
> 
> 
> 
> And that here would be a good solution for the Toyota Pick ups
> View attachment 35371
> View attachment 35372
> View attachment 35373
> View attachment 35374




Thts army patrolling sensitive areas of Karachi not NWA.. Apart from tht cage armour has also been introduced by HIT years ago..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

*All forces taking position across Pakistan to tackle any terrorist activity...*
*















*


----------



## mymeaningislion

Miniature said:


> Mr. Admin I told you that I am journalist and I want to interview him, mujhy sirf is army man se mohahhabat nai pori Pakistani army se mohabbat hai, magr aap sab mujh non serious lagay hai. Allah aap haal PE reham farmaye. By the way I am lubna Ch from Lahore, not terrorist you all freaky. Can check my profile on Facebook
> 
> you are your self terrorist, freaky, just page bana k group bana Lia aor baki log aap ko terrorist lagny lagy hain.



calm down maam, sorry if it is bit ackward for you but here members cant disclose particular info and here one cannot believe anyone as no one can see who is sitting behind the keyboard so instead of getting annoyed....be patient and try to add something positive to this forum build your credibility and then ask for any question.....your thinking pattern and mental level will be sorted out soon and how you deal with punches below the belt ......in short you will be tested.....i am regular reader of content that is posted here yet i only write when it is necessary as i think it is international forum so lots of eyes to judge us.... take care and don't invite people to visit your facebook profile.....this shows you dont have grasped the level of delivery yet....

This is my humble suggestion.....you are welcome to disagree....



Miniature said:


> shame on you Mr. Mujahid rather to help me you are laughing at me????
> working with such serious platform Pakistan Defense, but your comments shows your different personality not suitable to work with such serious platform. Radio is more suitable for you
> 
> Are you mentally disorderd? What a stupid question, how do you feel if i say you are there to kill them, Do you have any parameter to judge my patriotism?
> Pakistan Defense is run by really serious, sober people or by people like you, I don't know where my comment will be posted but this is really for you admin to mocked me.



Ahhhhh......respected maam....i have replied to your another post....please first read it.........

i have a suggestion for you ....... read about the personality building material and how to present yourself.....the way you looking at the matter under discussion is some what strange.....it is obvious that people here dont believe easily.....we are not questioning ones love for country or army.....but ......you know what i mean.....calm down....it take time people to acknowledge you.....and more over dont tell your name to the people....or your social media address....if things got out of hand you will feel sorry for your decision.....


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

dexter said:


> *All forces taking position across Pakistan to tackle any terrorist activity...
> 
> 
> 
> *



Police is a LEA not military.



Ulla said:


> Pakistan Army equipped with M-113 armoured APC, Rangers *RATS*, and Anti Terror Force of Police in action during battle at Karachi Airport.



*RAGS*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

*
ﻧَﺼْﺮٌ ﻣِﻦَ ﺍﻟﻠَّﻪِ ﻭَﻓَﺘْﺢٌ ﻗَﺮِﻳﺐٌ*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Thts army patrolling sensitive areas of Karachi not NWA.. Apart from tht cage armour has also been introduced by HIT years ago..



Cage armour was only presented but not introduced ! Apart from this, sandbags are a cheap and fast solution !


----------



## dexter

*Pakistan Army heading to North Waziristan to execute operation "Zarb e Azb"...*
*
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blain2

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Major General Sanaullah Khan Niazi Shaheed..


Its Maj Gen Asim Bajwa. The current DG ISPR.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

blain2 said:


> Its Maj Gen Asim Bajwa. The current DG ISPR.



exactly !


----------



## FunkyGen

blain2 said:


> Its Maj Gen Asim Bajwa. The current DG ISPR.


O sada jeenda bnda maroon aein

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

I am confused whether M-113 or Al-Talha APC which was developed by our own HIT. Which one? Why our Army use this more than tanks or other inventories?


----------



## Inception-06

RaptorRX707 said:


> I am confused whether M-113 or Al-Talha APC which was developed by our own HIT. Which one? Why our Army use this more than tanks or other inventories?



Al-Thala was produced by HIT (you can see it in this picture here,) and is in service with the Elite APC-Regiments along with T-80 UD and Alkhalid Tanks.





M-113 the original APC is in service with all armoured mechanized formations in Pakistan(all are M-113 in the pictures) , and its logical that we use first the older vehicles for such operations in Pakistan, like we did with Al-Zarrar and Type-59IIM and Type-69IIM Tanks in FATA and SWAT operations, to spare or hold the new vehicles and products for the future operations or defence against India.

But to be honest, all Pakistan M-113 can be destroyed by RPG-7, it was proved in vietnam war, from the viewpoint of the enemy soldier running around the battlefield with a rocket propelled grenade (RPG), the M-113 vehicles present large, inviting targets at close range. Its only weapon is 12.7mm AA Gun which is nothing compared to the Indian BMP-2.

Compared to the indian BMP which is equiped with a armoured turret that houses a 7.62mm Gun, Anti-Tank Rocket and a 30mm gun, now compare this with the Althala APC.


Althala APC






Indian BMP











*APC from D Troop, 17th Cav hit by RPG in Ho Nai Village.*

Tet Offensive, 1968


That is the upgrade which we need and not this Althala crap shit from HIT.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

RaptorRX707 said:


> I am confused whether M-113 or Al-Talha APC which was developed by our own HIT. Which one? Why our Army use this more than tanks or other inventories?


Sir because they are Armored Personal Carriers Sir not Tanks they have not the same use which Tanks and @Ulla we are producing same quality products like Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

Lots of vehicles can be damaged with RPG-7 and variants. However the idea is not to make the M-113 too up armoured. It needs to retain its mobility to quickly deploy troops while protecting them from small arms fire and then redeploy. Unless stationary, any moving vehicle is not an easy target for the RPG-7.

To Raptor's query above, both M-113 and APC Saad (Talha?) were/are manufactured by HIT. The M-113s were built from SKDs supplied by the Americans and later more surplus types were added from other countries. The Saad variant is essentially a local modification of the design over the 60s era M-113 with updated communications but more powerful power plant and similar levels of protection.

One additional, yet minor, point. The APCs are "Armored Personnel Carriers" and not "Personal" carriers. Two very different things.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> Sir because they are Armored Personal Carriers Sir not Tanks they have not the same use which Tanks and @Ulla we are producing same quality products like Turkey



APC should be also capable to protect the crew from 12.7mm Bullets and give them enough firepower....thats not the case by Althala APC. I did not write about quality but armour and weapons of the APC !


----------



## dexter

*Army choppers during Zarb-Azb*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

Ulla said:


> Al-Thala was produced by HIT (you can see it in this picture here,) and is in service with the Elite APC-Regiments along with T-80 UD and Alkhalid Tanks.
> View attachment 35513
> 
> 
> M-113 the original APC is in service with all armoured mechanized formations in Pakistan(all are M-113 in the pictures) , and its logical that we use first the older vehicles for such operations in Pakistan, like we did with Al-Zarrar and Type-59IIM and Type-69IIM Tanks in FATA and SWAT operations, to spare or hold the new vehicles and products for the future operations or defence against India.
> 
> But to be honest, all Pakistan M-113 can be destroyed by RPG-7, it was proved in vietnam war, from the viewpoint of the enemy soldier running around the battlefield with a rocket propelled grenade (RPG), the M-113 vehicles present large, inviting targets at close range. Its only weapon is 12.7mm AA Gun which is nothing compared to the Indian BMP-2.
> 
> Compared to the indian BMP which is equiped with a armoured turret that houses a 7.62mm Gun, Anti-Tank Rocket and a 30mm gun, now compare this with the Althala APC.
> 
> 
> Althala APC
> View attachment 35515
> 
> 
> 
> Indian BMP
> View attachment 35516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 35514
> 
> *APC from D Troop, 17th Cav hit by RPG in Ho Nai Village.*
> 
> Tet Offensive, 1968
> 
> 
> That is the upgrade which we need and not this Althala crap shit from HIT.
> View attachment 35517



Dear Ulla
you are mixing up "IFV" and "APC"

Both are for different roles. M113 is a proven design to drop soldiers as close to the target as possible. Provide fire support.
Modified M113 chassis of PA also carry Baktar Shikan.
As far as RPG-7 is concerned. It can destroy any IFV or APC.
Hizbullah in last Lebonan war even destroyed dozens of Israeli Markava with RPGs, even though Merkava is the most protected tank in the world.

You have mentioned BMP-2 in your post, it is armed with 30mm cannon, range 1500m. Rate of fire pretty slow. On comparison in normal configuration M113 carries 12.7mm AA. On ground role and the rate of fire it is lethal.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## chauvunist



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mujahid



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Sher Khan the Lion Khan Nishan e Haider

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mujahid



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


>




*this is very very very very very very old pic from Swat operation...

........................................

















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *this is very very very very very very old pic from Swat operation...
> 
> ........................................
> 
> View attachment 35802
> View attachment 35803
> View attachment 35804
> View attachment 35805
> View attachment 35806
> *


Is this Tank Type 59 ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Is this Tank Type 59 ?



yes n being used against insurgents..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Looking after IDPS from NWA.
\












Chief of the Naval Staff visits forward bases in Creek areas

Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Mohammad Asif Sandila, Friday visited the forward bases of Pak Marines at Creeks Area to overview operational readiness of deployed Pak Marines.

The Naval Chief was accompanied by Commander Coast, Rear Admiral Arifullah Hussaini, says a press release of ISPR- Navy on Friday..*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Army troops providing administrative support to Afghan families who left North Wazirastan Agency to Afghanistan through Ghulam Khan Border village on Thursday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FunkyGen

Mujahid said:


>


Is this footage 100% Pakistani?


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=865784696783284




Anti armored weapons training exercise culminated - Pakistan Army
QUETTA : Every eye on our country would be destroyed and hands rising towards sacred land would be chopped.
This was stated by Commander Southern Command Lt General Nasser Khan Janjua while speaking at end of anti armoured weapons training exercises near Quetta.

General Nasser Janjua witnessed practical demonstration of training exercises which was also viewed by senior officers, trainee officers and jawans.

These exercises continued for the last three months during which officers and jawans passed from different phases of training. They were imparted training to destroy enemies tanks, armoured vehicles and defence trenches. These weapons are fully capable to target moving and static targets of enemy during day and night very successfully.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FunkyGen

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 35911
> 
> 
> *Looking after IDPS from NWA.
> \
> View attachment 35912
> 
> 
> View attachment 35913
> 
> 
> Chief of the Naval Staff visits forward bases in Creek areas
> 
> Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Mohammad Asif Sandila, Friday visited the forward bases of Pak Marines at Creeks Area to overview operational readiness of deployed Pak Marines.
> 
> The Naval Chief was accompanied by Commander Coast, Rear Admiral Arifullah Hussaini, says a press release of ISPR- Navy on Friday..*
> 
> View attachment 35914


Mind if ask about the head gear our soldier is wearing? looks different to me....


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

Army troops moving for deployment...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gryphon

Pakistani Army soldiers take part in a training of anti-tank guided missile firing on the outskirts of Quetta, Pakistan, 21 June 2014. The Pakistani military is currently engaged in a full-scale offensive against Taliban militants near the Afghan border in North-Waziristan, Pakistan. EPA/JAMAL TARAQAI





Pakistani Army soldiers take part in a training of anti-tank guided missile firing on the outskirts of Quetta, Pakistan, 21 June 2014. The Pakistani military is currently engaged in a full-scale offensive against Taliban militants near the Afghan border in North-Waziristan, Pakistan. EPA/JAMAL TARAQAI





Pakistani Army soldiers carry prizes after successfully taking part in a training of anti-tank guided missile firing on the outskirts of Quetta, Pakistan, 21 June 2014. The Pakistani military is currently engaged in a full-scale offensive against Taliban militants near the Afghan border in North-Waziristan, Pakistan. EPA/JAMAL TARAQAI

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## FunkyGen

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> Pakistani Army soldiers take part in a training of anti-tank guided missile firing on the outskirts of Quetta, Pakistan, 21 June 2014. The Pakistani military is currently engaged in a full-scale offensive against Taliban militants near the Afghan border in North-Waziristan, Pakistan. EPA/JAMAL TARAQAI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani Army soldiers take part in a training of anti-tank guided missile firing on the outskirts of Quetta, Pakistan, 21 June 2014. The Pakistani military is currently engaged in a full-scale offensive against Taliban militants near the Afghan border in North-Waziristan, Pakistan. EPA/JAMAL TARAQAI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani Army soldiers carry prizes after successfully taking part in a training of anti-tank guided missile firing on the outskirts of Quetta, Pakistan, 21 June 2014. The Pakistani military is currently engaged in a full-scale offensive against Taliban militants near the Afghan border in North-Waziristan, Pakistan. EPA/JAMAL TARAQAI


Same wire guided stuff, damn!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*





PA med camp set up for IDPs.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Miniature

mymeaningislion said:


> calm down maam, sorry if it is bit ackward for you but here members cant disclose particular info and here one cannot believe anyone as no one can see who is sitting behind the keyboard so instead of getting annoyed....be patient and try to add something positive to this forum build your credibility and then ask for any question.....your thinking pattern and mental level will be sorted out soon and how you deal with punches below the belt ......in short you will be tested.....i am regular reader of content that is posted here yet i only write when it is necessary as i think it is international forum so lots of eyes to judge us.... take care and don't invite people to visit your facebook profile.....this shows you dont have grasped the level of delivery yet....
> 
> This is my humble suggestion.....you are welcome to disagree....
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh......respected maam....i have replied to your another post....please first read it.........
> 
> i have a suggestion for you ....... read about the personality building material and how to present yourself.....the way you looking at the matter under discussion is some what strange.....it is obvious that people here dont believe easily.....we are not questioning ones love for country or army.....but ......you know what i mean.....calm down....it take time people to acknowledge you.....and more over dont tell your name to the people....or your social media address....if things got out of hand you will feel sorry for your decision.....


 I really like the way you make me understand, but I need your guidance that how can I share or post information and picture here? Its is very difficult to use and understand format of Pakistan defense,


----------



## Miniature

mymeaningislion said:


> calm down maam, sorry if it is bit ackward for you but here members cant disclose particular info and here one cannot believe anyone as no one can see who is sitting behind the keyboard so instead of getting annoyed....be patient and try to add something positive to this forum build your credibility and then ask for any question.....your thinking pattern and mental level will be sorted out soon and how you deal with punches below the belt ......in short you will be tested.....i am regular reader of content that is posted here yet i only write when it is necessary as i think it is international forum so lots of eyes to judge us.... take care and don't invite people to visit your facebook profile.....this shows you dont have grasped the level of delivery yet....
> 
> This is my humble suggestion.....you are welcome to disagree....
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh......respected maam....i have replied to your another post....please first read it.........
> 
> i have a suggestion for you ....... read about the personality building material and how to present yourself.....the way you looking at the matter under discussion is some what strange.....it is obvious that people here dont believe easily.....we are not questioning ones love for country or army.....but ......you know what i mean.....calm down....it take time people to acknowledge you.....and more over dont tell your name to the people....or your social media address....if things got out of hand you will feel sorry for your decision.....


 I have read all alerts but despite it my account showing that you have 3 alerts, solve my issue plz, its very complicated to use.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Rude_Striker said:


> Not sure



Made by another self declared virtous asshole... who doesnt know the difference between a sabitical goat n a Markhor the national animal... the ISI logo i copied was from the official ISPR page... apart from tht the original pic was also posted...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> Pakistani Army soldiers take part in a training of anti-tank guided missile firing on the outskirts of Quetta, Pakistan, 21 June 2014. The Pakistani military is currently engaged in a full-scale offensive against Taliban militants near the Afghan border in North-Waziristan, Pakistan. EPA/JAMAL TARAQAI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani Army soldiers take part in a training of anti-tank guided missile firing on the outskirts of Quetta, Pakistan, 21 June 2014. The Pakistani military is currently engaged in a full-scale offensive against Taliban militants near the Afghan border in North-Waziristan, Pakistan. EPA/JAMAL TARAQAI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani Army soldiers carry prizes after successfully taking part in a training of anti-tank guided missile firing on the outskirts of Quetta, Pakistan, 21 June 2014. The Pakistani military is currently engaged in a full-scale offensive against Taliban militants near the Afghan border in North-Waziristan, Pakistan. EPA/JAMAL TARAQAI



All pics gone... thts what happens when you hotlink em..

Here is one i saved:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

Overhaul of Mi-17 Helicopters to Support the#Pakistan’s Army Aviation Command (PAAC) 

In March 2009, FTA received a contract from Northrop Grumman Counter Narcotics Global Support (CNGS) to overhaul 
three Mi-17 helicopters belonging to Pakistan’s Army Aviation Command (PAAC). Under FTA management, the aircraft 
were sent to Saint Petersburg, Russia for overhaul at an OEM certified overhaul facility. After surmounting numerable 
logistical and technical problems, the overhauls were completed 45 days ahead of schedule and on 19 July 2009, the three 
aircraft were loaded onto an An-124 transport, flown to Pakistan, and handed over to PAAC. The aircraft were 
immediately put to work supporting the Pakistani Army in its counter-insurgency operations and rescue missions in the 
north-west regions. 

As of today, FTA has provided 1500-hour overhaul services for 22 Mi-17 helicopters. Services for these helicopters has 
included: 
1. Inspection to determine extent of overhaul required 
2. Updating aircraft assessment reports 
3. Overhauling Mi-17 helicopters in accordance with OEM standards, including Russian IAC certification 
requirements 
4. Performing post-overhaul test flights for the overhauled Mi-17 at the overhaul facility 
5. Providing final inspection and test flight report documenting proof of compliance with applicable airworthiness 
regulations. 

As a result of successful performance, FTA has developed strategic relationships with Russian aviation government 
entities responsible for the allocation, regulation, policy, and overall authority over the Mi-series of helicopters. These 
strategic relationships span the categories of support to critical to ensuring the USG receives fully certified aircraft, with 
completely authentic components that are safe for operational use.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> All pics gone... thts what happens when you hotlink em..
> 
> Here is one i saved:
> 
> View attachment 36349



This Guys look like professional Tank hunters !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

A day with Pakistan Army: Wicket keeper Sarfraz Ahmad and middle order batsman Fawad Alam with Soldiers of Pakistan Army. ‪#‎Cricket‬

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mymeaningislion

Miniature said:


> I really like the way you make me understand, but I need your guidance that how can I share or post information and picture here? Its is very difficult to use and understand format of Pakistan defense,



Hmmm.....thanks for the reply and compliment....however....first you have to login and when you have done it....anything you want to share should be relevant to topic and for that i will suggest go through the thread and then judge your own material. either its worth sharing, then if you want to add some thing in thread in in bottom of every thread there are three buttons (just below the page numbers) write down what ever you want ans you can post pic and videos also...bear in mind the content shouldn't be religious, sectarian, confidential, personal and very personal. 

This is not a rocket science...hope you have understood...takecare...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

dexter said:


> A day with Pakistan Army: Wicket keeper Sarfraz Ahmad and middle order batsman Fawad Alam with Soldiers of Pakistan Army. ‪#‎Cricket‬


Frontier corps Baluchistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mil drills:










View attachment 36525






Some army aviation pics:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PN aviation :











*ISPR Official*
Press Release 
No PR144/2014-ISPR Dated: June 25, 2014
Rawalpindi - June 25, 2014: Chief of Army Staff, General Raheel Sharif visited the newly set up premier helicopter overhauling facility at Aviation Base Workshop today and witnessed the first batch of overhauled helicopters.
Addressing on the occasion, Chief of Army staff, congratulated engineers and technicians of Aviation Base Workshop for having developed the first ever inland helicopter overhauling capability in collaboration with Saint Petersburg Aviation Repair Company (SPARC).He specially appreciated the team for cost effectiveness and time reduction achieved due to our own overhauling facility.

Chief of Army Staff emphasized on enhanced self reliance and continuous skill development to meet the growing challenges of maintaining high operational readiness of Army Aviation. The ceremony was attended by a large number of serving and retired military officers.

-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-

General Raheel Sharif, COAS getting out of newly overhauled MI17 helicopter at Qasim Aviation Base, Dhamial Rawalpindi . Helicopter has been overhauled in Pakistan in collaboration with Saint Petersberg Aviation Repair Company.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## FunkyGen

RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aamirnehal

nice


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HaroonHussain98

Ramadan Mubarak!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

"All eyes on enemy"... 







Punch in battle..

Type-69IIM Tank





Alzarrar Tank

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Side-Winder

General Raheel Sharif, COAS during his visit to Siachen on Saturday, laid a wreath at Shuhadae Gayari Monument

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## truthseeker2010

dexter said:


>



is CC himself at twitter or is it someone from the corp HQ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

truthseeker2010 said:


> is CC himself at twitter or is it someone from the corp HQ?



Someone, his asistant !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

*Al-Zarrar during an excercise*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pursuit of happiness

Side-Winder said:


>


--
RIP


----------



## Inception-06

For all War-Fans and India-Pakistan match Fans this here is the new PDF game, show your tactics and strategy in a India-Pakistan war scenario !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xeric



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

Ulla said:


> For all War-Fans and India-Pakistan match Fans this here is the new PDF game, show your tactics and strategy in a India-Pakistan war scenario !!!
> 
> View attachment 36911
> 
> View attachment 36909
> 
> 
> View attachment 36908



how can we play?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

truthseeker2010 said:


> how can we play?



here is the Link


you have to download this here

"Hauptspiel DOWNLOAD"

( It can be played on every shitty PC )  tell me when you did install it !

Die Panzerliga • Thema anzeigen - PANZER GENERAL 3D 2010 (Installer - Complete)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F.O.X



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Inception-06

Moral of Pakistan Soldiers is high to the Skies, Victory till death, ghazi ya shaheed !









Captured ammo from TTP





Notice the 12.7mm AA Gun mounted on the Landrover Defender.......





And notice ALSO THE IMPROVED GUNNER shield on the TOYOTA-Pick up......





Al-Zarrar Tank and a Bridge vehicle, both are made in Pakistan.








ISPR -----Press Release

Troops during house to house search in Miranshah. Ground operation was launched today early morning in North wazirastan Agency





Army troops form up for ground operation in Miranshah, North Wazirastan Agency early morning on Monday.

Reactions: Like Like:
 4


----------



## Inception-06

Mechanized columns form up for ground operation early monring on Monday at Miranshah, North Wazirastan Agency





Mounted Infantry in action....crossing assault line..





Firing from cover....





Anti terrorists force in action....




House clearing drill during Anti terrorist campaign....








Comrade Evacuation....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

Pakistani troops of the Fast Reaction Force patrol at a relief distribution point established for internally displaced Pakistani civilans .......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gangsta_rap

Ulla said:


> Alzarrar Tank
> View attachment 36726



IDF israeli magach tanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Ulla said:


> here is the Link
> 
> 
> you have to download this here
> 
> "Hauptspiel DOWNLOAD"
> 
> ( It can be played on every shitty PC )  tell me when you did install it !
> 
> Die Panzerliga • Thema anzeigen - PANZER GENERAL 3D 2010 (Installer - Complete)


I downloaded it but its all in german 
man how can i convert it to english?
plus all it got is WW2 stuff , where is indo-pak scenario?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FenrirX

Does anybody know these guys


----------



## FenrirX




----------



## Inception-06

dexter said:


> I downloaded it but its all in german
> man how can i convert it to english?
> plus all it got is WW2 stuff , where is indo-pak scenario?



before you install it you can option between german and english ! I will try to finde better download links .....try to have fun with the WW-2 scenario  ....does youtube function in your country ?



GIANTsasquatch said:


> IDF israeli magach tanks



You are right with the new cammo they look more modern a little bit Abrams and Magach Style,it would be nice if Pakistan could produce a Al-Zarrar-2 with more Era and same designe like the Magach-Tank.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Ulla said:


> before you install it you can option between german and english ! I will try to finde better download links .....try to have fun with the WW-2 scenario  ....does youtube function in your country ?



Nope bro youtube is banned in pakistan but im deleting this one so many problems in it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

dexter said:


> Nope bro youtube is banned in pakistan but im deleting this one so many problems in it




A Selam Brother,


you mean problems with the game ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Ulla said:


> A Selam Brother,
> 
> 
> you mean problems with the game ?



W/S

Yeah mouse got stuck during game or you can say game hangs during play :/
Well i have windows 7 , is thats the main problem?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

dexter said:


> W/S
> 
> Yeah mouse got stuck during game or you can say game hangs during play :/
> Well i have windows 7 , is thats the main problem?



hmmm Normaly that was a special Version for the new windows-serie I will try to finde beter links !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Ulla said:


> hmmm Normaly that was a special Version for the new windows-serie I will try to finde beter links !


thanks mate but dont forget to post it here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HaroonHussain98



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Inception-06

HaroonHussain98 said:


> View attachment 37125
> View attachment 37126
> View attachment 37124



Perfect BATTLE pictures, my salute for the Soldiers, and plz notice the M-113 with the Sandbacks, my idea which I did wrote days ago here in PDF....Mashallah !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujahid

Soldiers show what is believed to be an advanced communication equipment seized from an ammunition factory in Miramshah during Operation Zarb-e-Azb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujahid



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

*Sniper scene from the movie Hurt Locker.*





*Pakistan Army troops guarding a post in Miranshah on Wednesday.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujahid

Operation Zarb-e-Azb: Handwritten bomb making manual found in bomb making factory in Miramshah-North Waziristan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Windjammer said:


> *Pakistan Army troops guarding a post in Miranshah on Wednesday.*


 
If @Icarus & Me would be the Sniper Team we'd be like 'Nihari 2'O Clock at 800 meters' !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

[

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Informant

Windjammer said:


> *Sniper scene from the movie Hurt Locker.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pakistan Army troops guarding a post in Miranshah on Wednesday.*



Windy saab plz dont quote hur locker, that movie had so many **** ups and so much fluff that would make a non military man like me cringe. Asli sharp shooters to rone hi lag jaeyiin shayad


----------



## blain2

GIANTsasquatch said:


> IDF israeli magach tanks


Those are Pakistani Al-zarrar (upgraded T-59) tanks. Not sure how you made them out to be a totally different Israeli design.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

blain2 said:


> Those are Pakistani Al-zarrar (upgraded T-59) tanks. Not sure how you made them out to be a totally different Israeli design.



He knows it, he did mean that the camo/paint and from the view they look LIKE israeli Magach-7 Tanks.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## blain2

Thank you for the clarification.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Informant said:


> Windy saab plz dont quote hur locker, that movie had so many **** ups and so much fluff that would make a non military man like me cringe. Asli sharp shooters to rone hi lag jaeyiin shayad


I thought for a female, the director done a good job in capturing some intense scenes.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

blain2 said:


> Those are Pakistani Al-zarrar (upgraded T-59) tanks. Not sure how you made them out to be a totally different Israeli design.



The guy can't differentiate between a artic warfare n a dragonov .. Or a m109a5 v "paladin tank"..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*.............








*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Icarus

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *
> View attachment 37368
> View attachment 37369
> *




These pictures look like they're from SI&T Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Inception-06

Icarus said:


> These pictures look like they're from SI&T Quetta.



Who are they ? is that a exercise ?


----------



## Icarus

Ulla said:


> Who are they ? is that a exercise ?



Yes, officers are taught first hand what it is like to be captured by enemy forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Ulla said:


> Who are they ? is that a exercise ?



looks like SSG commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

dexter said:


> looks like SSG commandos


Basic infantry course..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

On cover of a polish mag: (courtesy @Aeronaut. )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujahid

Operation Zarb-e-Azb: Soldier clearing area with the help of sniffer dog.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> On cover of a polish mag: (courtesy @Aeronaut. )
> 
> View attachment 37450



already posted in the section "PAF in Media..." and also translated.......


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> already posted in the section "PAF in Media..." and also translated.......


Hence the courtesy .. N posted it in multimedia thread .. U are also welcome to post anything ralated to the armed forces in this thread not posted here before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mujahid



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*2 PAF Falcons and a JF-17 Lined up at Izmir During 100th anniversary of Turkish Airforce *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 37873




Thought it was Syria for a second.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Weapons recovered from terrorists by FC-Baluchistan:



























*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farhan_9909

DESERT FIGHTER said:


>



Rare Photo of Pakistani and indian troops together


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

farhan_9909 said:


> Rare Photo of Pakistani and indian troops together



Except the woman (who appears to be indian) none are indian... and the Pak soldier is a cadet..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Except the woman (who appears to be indian) none are indian... and the Pak soldier is a cadet..



Isn't the guy on her left (in the first picture) & the guy on our guy's right (in the second picture) an Indian ?


----------



## KingMamba

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Except the woman (who appears to be indian) none are indian... and the Pak soldier is a cadet..



What other countries soldiers were those then?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Armstrong said:


> Isn't the guy on her left (in the first picture) & the guy on our guy's right (in the second picture) an Indian ?





KingMamba said:


> What other countries soldiers were those then?


The first pic has US,Chinese,British,African,Latin American.

The second has Iraqi,Eqyptian?,African,the female soldier again here camo is kinda confusing.. could be european or latin american..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

Armstrong said:


> Isn't the guy on her left (in the first picture) & the guy on our guy's right (in the second picture) an Indian ?



an African soldier looks like indian to you!!?? poor observation skill


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

hkdas said:


> an African soldier looks like indian to you!!??



Does the lady look like an african officer to you? or you just blind or something..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Does the lady look like an african officer to you? or you just blind or something..



sorry i mistakenly quote you....


----------



## KingMamba

hkdas said:


> an African soldier looks like indian to you!!?? poor observation skill



Yeah why not sunna hai keh bharti bhi afreeki hai.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

hkdas said:


> sorry i mistakenly quote you....


 not a problem.


----------



## hkdas

KingMamba said:


> Yeah why not sunna hai keh bharti bhi afreeki hai.



then you heard wrong atleast use your common sense..if any. thank god you never say that guy standing left to than women is afghani


----------



## farhan_9909

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Except the woman (who appears to be indian) none are indian... and the Pak soldier is a cadet..



The guy 2nd from right side is indian


----------



## hkdas

farhan_9909 said:


> The guy 2nd from right side is indian



let me ask you something, why can't you guys distinguish African and Asian??


----------



## farhan_9909

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nope he isnt.. unless suddenly india changed its rank pattern to NATO style and adopted the WOODLAND CAMO!!
> 
> indian camo:
> 
> View attachment 37993
> 
> 
> 
> the soldiers uniform:
> 
> View attachment 37994




I am talking about this pic,the guy 2nd from right.His rank pattern is also not similar to the Latest Pakistani or Nato sort of but rather on the shoulder









Also notice the insignia on the cap,Similar to Indian para commandos








hkdas said:


> let me ask you something, why can't you guys distinguish African and Asian??



Sir ji,I am talking about this picture


Isnt the guy 2nd from right side indian?considering the insignia,he's a para commando


----------



## hkdas

farhan_9909 said:


> Also notice the insignia on the cap,Similar to Indian para commandos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir ji,I am talking about this picture
> 
> 
> Isnt the guy 2nd from right side indian?considering the insignia,he's a para commando



that pattern looks like indian, but i can't get a clear look at his insignia..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

farhan_9909 said:


> I am talking about this pic,the guy 2nd from right.His rank pattern is also not similar to the Latest Pakistani or Nato sort of but rather on the shoulder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also notice the insignia on the cap,Similar to Indian para commandos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sir ji,I am talking about this picture
> 
> 
> Isnt the guy 2nd from right side indian?considering the insignia,he's a para commando


Thts an old pic of indian armys para commando ... the uniform isnt in use nowadays.. and let me assure you tht the person is a Yemeni..:


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*....................

ZARB E AZAB!






*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


>





































*Tilla Ranges near Jhelum... used TOW,Baktar Shikan ATGMs from both APCs and the defenders... AZ,Arty barrages ... Luna was used for observation n recon.. 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*.............................................................................................................................................................................*











*..............................................*

*OP ZARB E AZAB










*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gen Tariq Khan arriving to witness the ex:






*Posted before... but one of my fav pics.. AK+Cobra !




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 37312


which one is this ?


----------



## Mujahid

*Media visit to N Waziristan*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*BBC News - Journalists gain rare access to North Waziristan ghost town*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujahid

Pak Warriors - Timeline Photos | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujahid



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujahid

Operation Zarb-e-Azb: SSG commandos patrolling the deserted streets of Miranshah after wiping out the Khawarij militants of TTP, IMU and Al Qaeda

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Side-Winder said:


> View attachment 38155




Capt Naveed Shaheed embraced shahadat on 8 Apr 2013. He was hit by sniper while fighting terrorists in Orakzai Agency. He is from 117 L/C. His Unit is 67 Punjab Regiment.



MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n said:


> which one is this ?



Rangemaster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

View attachment 38193

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 38206


their is no main battle then how all this happened ? jet bombing ?


----------



## shaheenmissile

Imran Khan said:


> their is no main battle then how all this happened ? jet bombing ?


Its a long going tradition..any shop,house or building which is found harboring terrorists,terrorist related material is demolished or extensively damaged on purpose to deter local tribesmen from renting them out to terrorists in future.


----------



## Shabaz Sharif

Mujahid said:


> *Media visit to N Waziristan*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *BBC News - Journalists gain rare access to North Waziristan ghost town*



Exchange Afghani currency as soon as possible.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Imran Khan said:


> their is no main battle then how all this happened ? jet bombing ?



Bhai ji ... first these areas were attacked with jets and gunships.... than the armour n infantry rolled in... with SF conducting independent n joint operations with the Army... this pic is from the recent media visit to Miramshah.


Armour :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

A Pakistani soldier stands by ammunition seized during a military operation against Taliban militants, in the of town of Miranshah, North Waziristan July 9, 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HaroonHussain98



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HaroonHussain98



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujahid

*Operation Zarb-e-Azb: SSG commandos wiping out the Khawarij militants of TTP, IMU and Al Qaeda in North Waziristan*






*Operation Zarb-e-Azb: SSG commandos clearing hideouts of Khawarij militants in Miranshah*
*
Pak Warriors - Timeline Photos | Facebook
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Navy 111 ASW Sqd Patch:





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Inside militants' secret tunnels in Pakistan*



























*nice video inside:*

Pakistan's ground offensive leaves ghost town - CNN.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Miniature said:


> Mr. Admin I told you that I am journalist and I want to interview him, mujhy sirf is army man se mohahhabat nai pori Pakistani army se mohabbat hai, magr aap sab mujh non serious lagay hai. Allah aap haal PE reham farmaye. By the way I am lubna Ch from Lahore, not terrorist you all freaky. Can check my profile on Facebook
> 
> you are your self terrorist, freaky, just page bana k group bana Lia aor baki log aap ko terrorist lagny lagy hain.







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=896501027046022





Atif Aslam as Pak Army Officer Capt. Atif!! Apki wish puri ho gae ha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Random pics:













*



Umair Nawaz said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=896501027046022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atif Aslam as Pak Army Officer Capt. Atif!! Apki wish puri ho gae ha.



Thats a beautiful song...

Here is another beautiful song with a nice video:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Reconnaissance of terrorist's hideouts...*











Training the arabs..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*16 June 2014.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

14.5mm and 12.7mm AAG recovered-talis fired on the aircrafts- ISPR.


----------



## MuZammiL Dr. s[1]n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 38432





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 38432


is it phtoshoped or real one ?


----------



## dexter

Pakistan Army AS550 Fennec light attack chopper over Faisal Mosque

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

dexter said:


> Pakistan Army AS550 Fennec light attack chopper over Faisal Mosque



Looks photoshopped to me.

BTW< there was a Fennec flying over Islamabad a couple of days ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@qamar1990


----------



## Amaa'n

@Side-Winder just curious where did you get this photo.... I believe it wasnt the guy on the extreme left???


----------



## Side-Winder

balixd said:


> @Side-Winder just curious where did you get this photo.... I believe it wasnt the guy on the extreme left???



Someone of these guys inboxed at Page.  im not sure which one


----------



## Amaa'n

Roger.... The guy on the left happebs to be close friend thats why..... 


Side-Winder said:


> Someone of these guys inboxed at Page.  im not sure which one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Air Commodore Abdul Sattar Alvi : One of those Pakistani Pilots who shot down Israeli Air Force's Aircraft.

When the Yom Kippur war broke out, Alvi was one of the #Pakistan Air Force fighter pilots who volunteered to go to the Middle East in order to support #Egypt and Syria.

Alvi came to a worldwide international notice when he had shot down the IAF's Mirage IIICJ flown by Captain M. Lutz. On 26 April 1974.

Flight Lieutenant Captain Sattar Alvi was awarded two of Syria’s highest decorations for gallantry, the Wisaam Faris and Wisaam Shuja’at in 1973 by the President of #Syria Hafez al-Assad in a public ceremony. 

The government of Pakistan also awarded the #PAF fight pilot Sitara-e-Jur’at each. The prime minister Zulfikar Ali Bhutto personally met each of them and awarded the gallantry awards in a public ceremonies.






Group Captain Saiful Azam who shot down 4 Israeli jets.

Saiful Azam joined tiny Jordanian Airforce. On June 5, Saiful Azam engaged four Israeli jets over Jordanian Mafraq air base. 

He shot down a Mystére commanded by Israeli pilot H. Boleh and damaged another that crash-landed in Israeli territory. Two days later, Jordanian airforce commander sent Saiful Azam to help Iraqi airforce.

While piloting the Iraqi Hunter Azam shot down two of the Israeli attacking planes. 

Group Captain Saiful Azam is a retired air force officer who served as a fighter pilot with the #Pakistan Air Force in the years before 1971. After the independence of #Bangladesh, he joined the Bangladesh Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FunkyGen



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Side-Winder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 39146



Local lashkars with FC?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FunkyGen

Side-Winder said:


> Local lashkars with FC?


Their weapons are modified, did we give them?
Cause to me they seem to be spec ops.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Side-Winder said:


> Local lashkars with FC?



Could be SF... But surely not Lashkaris.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Capt Shujat Ali Changezi martyred in heli crash in gujrawala 4th month 20104(apologies I forgot the exact date)












Sepoy Muhammad Imran Shaheed,(3 CDO) embraced shahadat in Terah valley khyber agency operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

Turkey and Pakistan NAVY operates ATR-72 for MP (Maritime Patrol) role equipped with modern glass cockpit, electronic warfare and reconnaissance systems, and will also be used for anti-submarine warfare role.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

dexter said:


> Turkey and Pakistan NAVY operates ATR-72 for MP (Maritime Patrol) role equipped with modern glass cockpit, electronic warfare and reconnaissance systems, and will also be used for anti-submarine warfare role.


Got any new pics of these in service bro?


----------



## dexter

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Got any new pics of these in service bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## elitepilot09

What armament can the ATR-72 carry? Also, of the following, which are considered to be the best MPA platform:

- ATT-72 MPA
- CN-295 MPA 
- P-3C Orion
- new SAAB 2000 MPA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Old products:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

elitepilot09 said:


> What armament can the ATR-72 carry? Also, of the following, which are considered to be the best MPA platform:
> 
> - ATT-72 MPA
> - CN-295 MPA
> - P-3C Orion
> - new SAAB 2000 MPA



*
Armament of ATR 72ASW:*
• electro-optical sensors;
• Search radar;
• ESM sensor (Electronic Support Measures);
• MAD sensor (Magnetic Anomaly Detector);
• Integrated self-protection system, (Chaff & Flare Dispenser, Radar Warning, Missile Warning, Laser Warning);
• Sonobuoy launcher;
• Anti-submarine torpedoes carried on 2 pylons at the fuselage sides.
*
Armament of P3C:
Guns:* None
*Hardpoints:* 10 wing stations in total (3x on each wing and 2x on each wing root) and eight internal bomb bay stations with a capacity of 20,000 lb (9,100 kg)[1] and provisions to carry combinations of:
*Rockets:* None
*Missiles:* ***Air-to-surface missile: AGM-65 Maverick, AGM-84 Harpoon, AGM-84 Standoff Land Attack Missile (SLAM-ER)
*Bombs:* ***Depth charges, Mk 101 Lulu nuclear depth bomb, MK20 Rockeye, MK80 Series (MK82, MK83, MK84) general purpose bombs, B57 nuclear bomb(US service only, retired 1993)
*Other:* ***Mk 44 (mostly retired from service), Mk 46,[1] Mk 50, Mk 54 or MU90 Impact torpedoes
Mk 25, Mk 39, Mk 55, Mk 56, Mk 60 CAPTOR or Mk 65 Quickstrike naval mines[78]
Stonefish naval mine (in Australian service)
Active and passive Sonobuoys

*Amament of Saab 2000 mpa:*
The Saab 2000 MPA comes with an advanced sensor and C4I package comprising of 360° rotating maritime surveillance radar, multimode electro-optical sensor, Automatic Identification System (AIS), Identify Friend of Foe (IFF), Electronic Support Measures (ESM), Self Protection System (SPS), SATCOM and data link.
*
Armament of C295 MPA:*
The C295 has up to six underwing hard points for weapon systems. The hard points can hold torpedoes, anti-surface missiles, mines and depth charges.
The aircraft is equipped with self-protection equipment including cockpit armour, a radar warning receiver (RWR), a missile approach warning system (MAWS) and a laser warning receiver (LWR).
The aircraft can fire chaff / flares to deceive the incoming radar-directed anti-aircraft artillery (AAA), radar command-guided missiles, radar homing guided missiles and infrared guided missiles.

*So among all of them P-3C is better maritme patrol aircraft due to its flying hours,service cieling,long range and armament.*


*
*


----------



## shaheenmissile

dexter said:


>


I see no MAD boom behind the plane


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shabi1

shaheenmissile said:


> I see no MAD boom behind the plane


PN ATRs are transport aircraft for replacing the Fokker. No MPA modifications.


----------



## shaheenmissile

Shabi1 said:


> PN ATRs are transport aircraft for replacing the Fokker. No MPA modifications.


Ok. That explains it.



Shabi1 said:


> PN ATRs are transport aircraft for replacing the Fokker. No MPA modifications.


What about Hawker xp? They were to be converted to ELINT SIGINT role.


----------



## Shabi1

shaheenmissile said:


> Ok. That explains it.
> 
> What about Hawker xp? They were to be converted to ELINT SIGINT role.



I think PN ordered 4 Hawker 800 XP. 1 for VIP and 3 as special mission aircraft (ELINT SIGNIT).


----------



## shaheenmissile

Shabi1 said:


> I think PN ordered 4 Hawker 800 XP. 1 for VIP and 3 as special mission aircraft (ELINT SIGNIT).


Yes but i saw some on sale later. I think they were to be equipped by Raytheon and they refused.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

*When Noor Wali was shot down (A.B.C)*

A very emotional scene from ABC when Noor Wali was waiting for his letter . He wanted to see his Fiance picture Unfortunately he got shot down by Indian Army before arrival of his mail. 

Dear fans just Imagine the circumstances when our Pak Army Soldiers got buried in tons of Ice and snow in mountains. 
May Allah give more strength and courage to our brave soldiers .Aameen





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=140472932794364

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

dexter said:


> *When Noor Wali was shot down (A.B.C)*
> 
> A very emotional scene from ABC when Noor Wali was waiting for his letter . He wanted to see his Fiance picture Unfortunately he got shot down by Indian Army before arrival of his mail.
> 
> Dear fans just Imagine the circumstances when our Pak Army Soldiers got buried in tons of Ice and snow in mountains.
> May Allah give more strength and courage to our brave soldiers .Aameen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=140472932794364



Major Zia Shaheeds brother is my friend and class fellow .. Very sad incident man.. May the soldiers Rest In Peace..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

PAF pillots on J-11 during Shaheen 1 excercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*"JF-17 leads the way"





*







*Old pics of Mirages







*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## elitepilot09

707 Has to be the most photogenic F-16 in the PAF inventory mann. That sexy beast is in every other picture


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Paris: Pakistan Military Contingent Takes Part in 100th Anniversery Events of World War 1 *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Informant

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 39716



Bro why does no one keep a watch above the wall, that is a very vulnerable position to overlook. I have seen in many pictures and videos of the special forces of Pakistan. One has to keep a lookout for over the wall attacks. All the men stacked and no lookout.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Informant said:


> Bro why does no one keep a watch above the wall, that is a very vulnerable position to overlook. I have seen in many pictures and videos of the special forces of Pakistan. One has to keep a lookout for over the wall attacks. All the men stacked and no lookout.



Probably just for the public.. after an operation...


----------



## Informant

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Probably just for the public.. after an operation...



I raise the issue because i got to view a few videos not made available to the public. I did raise a point, so lets see if they heed it. 

Post more juicy pics man, this thread is drying up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The last pic is old..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

I'm glad that we have finally phased out the vietnam era M1 helmet and now standardized the M88/PASGT kevlar type.
This was needed, very much needed.


----------



## Kabira

When is Russian heli coming? I though they were supposed to deliver in couple of weeks for operation?


----------



## Imran Khan

elitepilot09 said:


> 707 Has to be the most photogenic F-16 in the PAF inventory mann. That sexy beast is in every other picture


ya wo camry ka malik hai



save_ghenda said:


> When is Russian heli coming? I though they were supposed to deliver in couple of weeks for operation?


bhai itny jaldi to market main aftari nhi milti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

save_ghenda said:


> When is Russian heli coming? I though they were supposed to deliver in couple of weeks for operation?



Lol. Not really one week, it will come 2-3 years process and negotiations. The deal is not final yet.


----------



## Kabira

Imran Khan said:


> ya wo camry ka malik hai
> 
> 
> bhai itny jaldi to market main aftari nhi milti



Bhera gharak owe tera  bad news


----------



## Imran Khan

save_ghenda said:


> Bhera gharak owe tera  bad news


give time to kazan they have to build them sir jee\


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@danish_vij Like the pics bro ..

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## danish_vij

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @danish_vij Like the pics bro ..


who the hell wouldn't 
i always check the all pakistan military images.....great pics i will say 
specially the f-16 and pics from front line soldiers in operations against terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## elitepilot09

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 39767
> View attachment 39768
> View attachment 39769
> 
> 
> @danish_vij Like the pics bro ..



That second photo has to be one the best pictures of our armed forces that I have seen in recent years. 

Also, I believe these might be special operations soldiers.


----------



## thrilainmanila

the AK-47s which are modified aren't they AK-100s, the AK-100s are AK-74s which can mount scopes and other gadgetries I doubt you can do that with a regular AK.


----------



## gangsta_rap

thrilainmanila said:


> the AK-47s which are modified aren't they AK-100s, the AK-100s are AK-74s which can mount scopes and other gadgetries I doubt you can do that with a regular AK.



What you have listed are AKs from the russian series of the AK rifles. Only SSG used Russian AK type (AK-103 to be exact)

what you see these days are Type 56 rifles some of them heavily modified depending on the soldier's requirements.the type 56 is from the chinese line of AK rifles and are produced in pakistan too


----------



## thrilainmanila

GIANTsasquatch said:


> What you have listed are AKs from the russian series of the AK rifles. Only SSG used Russian AK type (AK-103 to be exact)
> 
> what you see these days are Type 56 rifles some of them heavily modified depending on the soldier's requirements.the type 56 is from the chinese line of AK rifles and are produced in pakistan too



i didn't know you could modify an ak-47 like that, I thought an AK-103 could only mount those things. I don't understand how hard it could be to make the AK-74 a more commonly used weapon, the army could mass produce the chinese type 95,


----------



## gangsta_rap

thrilainmanila said:


> i didn't know you could modify an ak-47 like that, I thought an AK-103 could only mount those things. I don't understand how hard it could be to make the AK-74 a more commonly used weapon, the army could mass produce the chinese type 95,



Those rifles don't fit the needs as of now and they have a different caliber. The army will stick to rifles with a 7.62 caliber (tpye 56 and G3) until the economy picks up for a new rifle to be procured.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

GIANTsasquatch said:


> Those rifles don't fit the needs as of now and they have a different caliber. The army will stick to rifles with a 7.62 caliber (tpye 56 and G3) until the economy picks up for a new rifle to be procured.



AK-100 series are also in use with the SF.. Visit SSG,SSW,SSGN,SOW thread you find find many...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

elitepilot09 said:


> That second photo has to be one the best pictures of our armed forces that I have seen in recent years.
> 
> Also, I believe these might be special operations soldiers.



Nope not SF but regular infantry ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VelocuR

Awesome, Pakistan Infantry finally wear the masks, it made them tough. I haven't seen masked soldiers in Pakistan uniforms before, something new?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

VelocuR said:


> Awesome, Pakistan Infantry finally wear the masks, it made them tough. I haven't seen masked soldiers in Pakistan uniforms before, something new?



Nope.. During election duty:













RANGERS (R.A.G's) also wear masks during Ops.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Basically the forces which operate in built-up areas use masks. Its not new to Pak army in 71 in east pakistan we used them then too against terrorist in built up areas.

​*Capt Akash Aftab Rabbani Shaheed* 4th CDR battalion (Airborne Troopers) in his combat gear and assult riffle. (modified AK-47 or type 56)


Pic Courtesy: Farhan Haider

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Informant

@DESERT FIGHTER Old pics mate, please post new stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER




----------



## dexter

*Pakistani Gurads at PAK-CHINA border*
*


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

dexter said:


> *Pakistani Gurads at PAK-CHINA border
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Police.....


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 40374


Damn!! That place needs to seriously be cleaned up!!



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> AK-100 series are also in use with the SF.. Visit SSG,SSW,SSGN,SOW thread you find find many...





GIANTsasquatch said:


> What you have listed are AKs from the russian series of the AK rifles. Only SSG used Russian AK type (AK-103 to be exact)
> 
> what you see these days are Type 56 rifles some of them heavily modified depending on the soldier's requirements.the type 56 is from the chinese line of AK rifles and are produced in pakistan too





thrilainmanila said:


> i didn't know you could modify an ak-47 like that, I thought an AK-103 could only mount those things. I don't understand how hard it could be to make the AK-74 a more commonly used weapon, the army could mass produce the chinese type 95,


Do we manufacture the AK103's in house at POF or do we import them from Russia??


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Desert Fox said:


> Damn!! That place needs to seriously be cleaned up!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we manufacture the AK103's in house at POF or do we import them from Russia??



Import em.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Import em.


Why don't we acquire manufacturing license from Russia and produce them in house??

AK-103 is a really good rifle and a good replacement for the AK-47's/Type-56's in service with the P.A. because it uses the same 7.62x39 round but has a reduced recoil with new muzzle brake and improved accuracy, it also has a better line of scope attachments.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Desert Fox said:


> Why don't we acquire manufacturing license from Russia and produce them in house??
> 
> AK-103 is a really good rifle and a good replacement for the AK-47's/Type-56's in service with the P.A. because it uses the same 7.62x39 round but has a reduced recoil with new muzzle brake and improved accuracy, it also has a better line of scope attachments.



Actually we did produce type-56 under liscense.. Russians objected to it ..(I lost the source.. Sent it to @MastanKhan ).. And yes army is looking for a new weapon.. Hopefully not more AK's whih we are using as a sort of stop gap thing .. Apart from the economic crunch..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desert Fox

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Actually we did produce type-56 under liscense.. Russians objected to it ..(I lost the source.. Sent it to @MastanKhan ).. And yes army is looking for a new weapon.. Hopefully not more AK's whih we are using as a sort of stop gap thing .. Apart from the economic crunch..


The Pakistan Army and especially the Frontier Corps employ the Type-56's in large numbers so replacing the Type-56 with the AK-103 is a lot more cheaper since the 7.62x39 round stays the same and only the rifle improves. All that's needed is license production with Russia's permission but that shouldn't be a problem since we are buying Helicopters from them.

Also, i don't think the PA is replacing the G3's and AK's any time sooner since there aren't that many viable options out there in the market so the AK's will be in service with PA and FC for some time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Navy Marines:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Old pic from previous operations:




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Nerves of steel
*










*Rangers during Karachi attack*







*Siachin soldiers*






*PAK ARMY DURING BOSNIAN CONFLICT:


























Make a wish campaign ... Little Haris gets his wish fulfilled:




*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Sea Kings.. PN































*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Desert Fox said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER
> Could anyone confirm what vehicle this is for me? And is it still in operational use?



This is from the 90s. during sanctions era.. never seen this ever... not operational...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Operation Zarb e Azab:






Soldiers clearing a militant hideout in Mirali..*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@DESERT FIGHTER

What is this?


----------



## chauvunist

Bravo @DESERT FIGHTER bro....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aeronaut said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> What is this?



Eid gift for taliban..?


chauvunist said:


> Bravo @DESERT FIGHTER bro....



Thanks bro..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FunkyGen

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Eid gift for taliban..?


On/Through which platform?
And Eid Mubarik Bro.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

FunkyGen said:


> On/Through which platform?
> And Eid Mubarik Bro.


probably ze cobra..

...................








A Pak Army soldier stands guard outside an IDP camp.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*M-109A5 SP Gun---FIRING*






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=858270034201100


----------



## Kompromat

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *M-109A5 SP Gun---FIRING*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=858270034201100



Not available


----------



## MundaZaiNi

Thanx for Sharing


----------



## Mujahid

*Pak Navy comes to help - Divers attempt to rescue people at sea on Eid Day.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujahid



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseeker2010

Mujahid said:


> *Pak Navy comes to help - Divers attempt to rescue people at sea on Eid Day.*



they are not rescuing, they are taking out dead bodies.......


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aeronaut said:


> Not available



check it again...

..................................

*Some captures from tht video A5 Firing:*

















*,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

AK:












AZ:





.......................................................................................................................






General Raheel Sharif, COAS on the Eid day visited IDP camp at Bannu and spent his time with children and IDPs and also presented them gifts.







General Raheel Sharif, COAS exchanging Eid greetings with troops on the Eid day in Miranshah, North Wazirastan Agency.

....................................................................................






*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*AK:












*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gangsta_rap

Why does the VARTA system replace the front era?

cant they have both? ERA and varta at the same time?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

GIANTsasquatch said:


> Why does the VARTA system replace the front era?
> 
> cant they have both? ERA and varta at the same time?




I did thought about this million times, yes its possible, only a question of resources and designe !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> check it again...
> 
> ..................................
> 
> 
> *
> ....................................................................................
> 
> View attachment 41600
> *


these vests ...i have seen a lot of these in many pics along with the older ons with webbing ...any info on these new vests??


----------



## gangsta_rap

S-A-B-E-R-> said:


> these vests ...i have seen a lot of these in many pics along with the older ons with webbing ...any info on these new vests??


Found something similar

Bulletproof Vests - Lyra (Pvt) Ltd

But the ones you referenced were probably made by POF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

GIANTsasquatch said:


> Found something similar
> 
> Bulletproof Vests - Lyra (Pvt) Ltd
> 
> But the ones you referenced were probably made by POF



i believe that too i do not know the name of the vest worn by our troops something similar to this Bulletproof Jacket (218) - Lyra (Pvt) Ltd
but now with webbing. also the black one i pointed out in the previous post seems local .


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Humvee captured from taliban militants: *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mujahid

Gen Raheel Sharif in Eid prayers with soldiers taking part in Operation Zarb-e-Azb.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FunkyGen



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*101th Naval Academy passing out parade:



























*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Chief of the Army Staff, General Raheel Sharif is on a four day official visit to Australia. On his arrival, he laid a Wreath at the Australian war memorial to honor the Australian soldiers who died fighting for their country. 

During his visit, he will meet with the top Australian military leadership to discuss the issues of mutual cooperation. Pakistan and Australian militaries share a close relationship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*





QG*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

In Turkiye to celebrate the anniversary of Turkish Airforce..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*RD-93 under going tests at PAC







JF-17 and J-10 during EX.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

*Major Tufail Muhammad Shaheed embraced shahadat on 7 August , 1971.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*OPERATION ZARB E AZAB:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dexter

Pakistan army UNOSOM armed convoy making the rounds in Mogadishu,Somalia 1993.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

PAF SAAB 2000 AWACS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Chief of the Army Staff, General Raheel Sharif, inspects a smartly turned out guard of honor from the Royal Australian Defense Forces, during his visit to the Commonwealth of Australia. While on the visit the COAS is holding meetings with the Australian military and political leadership to address the issues of mutual cooperation.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sage

They are the less know LCB ( Light Commando Battallion) !


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nope not SF but regular infantry ..
> 
> 
> View attachment 39837
> View attachment 39838


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*JHMCS looks sexy..*

















More F-16 ****:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Side-Winder said:


> Pakistani Soldier?


No he is most probably Hezbollah or some else

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 41907
> 
> 
> 
> *Humvee captured from taliban militants: *
> 
> 
> View attachment 41908


WTF how did that happened?????


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

dexter said:


> *Major Tufail Muhammad Shaheed embraced shahadat on 7 August , 1971.*


Dear kindly correct it.

Major Tufail embraced martyrdom in 1958, during an operation in East Pakistan, Laxmipur village. He was not martyred in 1971 war.
Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Side-Winder said:


> Pakistani Soldier?



HAMAS-Hezbullah... notice the israeli galil!?



Umair Nawaz said:


> WTF how did that happened?????



Captured NATO... Even the assholes in SWAT were using one... dig out the old videos you will find hakimullah using one aswell.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FunkyGen

@DESERT FIGHTER hey mate can I get a video link of the pic. in your avatar?


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gangsta_rap

Red dot sights on the weapons of regular infantry have become so common, are we using a Chinese sight or American ones?


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

Side-Winder said:


>


these black vests...any idea on these i have seen these a lot in circulation??..are these BPs or just LBVs and are they made in house or imported??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

S-A-B-E-R-> said:


> these black vests...any idea on these i have seen these a lot in circulation??..are these BPs or just LBVs and are they made in house or imported??



No idea - Sir @Xeric 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xeric

We have been importing them earlier, but now manufacture them here too. These one seems to be bought the unit itself, not the srakari issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Side-Winder said:


>



Repost homie.. but nice pics..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujahid

*Army Aviation Mi-17 helicopters over Islamabad rehearsing for 14th August 2014 parade.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

A father's pride - Former Joint Chief General Khalid Shameem hugging his son on the passing out of 126 Long Course at Pakistan Military Academy, Kakul.
@Aeronaut @DESERT FIGHTER @Umair Nawaz @Slav Defence








Shaheed Muhammad Qasim (SSG) - One of the comrades of Capt Akash Shaheed who fell fighting

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mujahid

*PAF Mirage fighter jet over Islamabad in a flypast rehearsal for 14th August 2014 parade.*
*




PAF Mirage fighter jet climbs and drops flares over Parliament during flypast rehearsal in Islamabad.





PAF F-16 fighter jet over Islamabad in a flypast rehearsal for 14th August 2014 parade.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Rangers



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Last edited: Tuesday at 3:48 P

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Informant

Side-Winder said:


>



This is some awesome gear. Bro is this standard now? Or private acquisition?


----------



## Ultima Thule

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Last edited: Tuesday at 3:48 P


where are the JF-17


----------



## Ultima Thule

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Last edited: Tuesday at 3:48 P


where are the JF-17


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

*Pakistani guard at wagah border in Black uniform*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ZARB E AZAB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

dexter said:


> *Pakistani guard at wagah border in Black uniform*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why Pakistani Guard is wearing Black Uniform ?


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> Why Pakistani Guard is wearing Black Uniform ?



looks more agressive, like a commando, black panther....look at the indian on the other side !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

Zarvan said:


> Why Pakistani Guard is wearing Black Uniform ?


It's green n not black


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Airbase attack6 dead terrorist fuks... Graphic pics so won't post them):












Rangers n indian bsf exchange gifts on 14-15 Augs :














Celebrating Independence Day :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Random:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

F-16 releasing flares over the parliament on Independence Day :






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152389258187663

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pak military academy :

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*12 Uzbek insects killed... 3 arrested during Quetta airbase attack...

Note: pics include police,lEAs..




























*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Commander of the Pakistan Air Force visited PAF Base Samungli in Quetta, immediately after the firefight...*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## gangsta_rap

holy fudge... there should be a hide/unhide option for images on defence.pk

good thing i didn't eat lunch just yet


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*





















ANF.. Drug bust:









*

*F-16




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Side-Winder said:


>


What is this ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

F-7:





















MIRAGES:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

More MIRAGES:





















F-16s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

C-130 hercs:



















Gulfsteam :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*COBRA Crosshairs:*




SHERDILS:












SUPER MUSHAK:











14th Aug .. Swat :















FC recruits:







Iaf pilot sikands helmet (the guy who surrendered his gnat):

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Iaf pilot sikands helmet (the guy who surrendered his gnat):
> 
> View attachment 43802



The guy flyed without a visor and oxygen mask?
or did they strip it of before putting it up for display ?


----------



## Side-Winder

Zarvan said:


> What is this ?



Weapon cleansing during any field exercise..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> What is this ?


Cleaning an AA gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> What is this ?



37 mm Anti air craft gun !


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PAF B-57s during 65 war:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LonE_WolF

@DESERT FIGHTER @Windjammer guys can u plz upload PAF F-16/JF-17 pic with afterburner in the night??


----------



## Amaa'n

@Aeronaut @Side-Winder need a favor guys --- if this can be posted on FB page, my boy needs some cheering up -- hes in one of Hot zones,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder

balixd said:


> @Aeronaut @Side-Winder need a favor guys --- if this can be posted on FB page, my boy needs some cheering up -- hes in one of Hot zones,



I will post tomorrow.. should i blur the face?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Side-Winder said:


> I will post tomorrow.. should i blur the face?


thanks - infact i just PMed aero to look at it - and there you came --- what a timing 

na face is ok - i blurred out his name anyway - banda mera bahut tension mein tha - he came back to Rear HQ for a day - so i thought i will cheer him up


----------



## Informant

balixd said:


> thanks - infact i just PMed aero to look at it - and there you came --- what a timing
> 
> na face is ok - i blurred out his name anyway - banda mera bahut tension mein tha - he came back to Rear HQ for a day - so i thought i will cheer him up



God bless him. May he get to exterminate a whole lot of vermins.

Btw how many mags is he carrying?


----------



## Amaa'n

Informant said:


> God bless him. May he get to exterminate a whole lot of vermins.
> 
> Btw how many mags is he carrying?


thanks - there unit caught a vehicle laden with explosives few days back and sent some to hell --- 

he sent me a seperate pic of his loadout - two mags tapped together - that is in the gun right now ---
and 2 spare mags ---and some grenades

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Informant

balixd said:


> thanks - there unit caught a vehicle laden with explosives few days back and sent some to hell ---
> 
> he sent me a seperate pic of his loadout - two mags tapped together - that is in the gun right now ---
> and 2 spare mags ---and some grenades



4 mags, isnt that a little less? Yes heard about the VBED that was obliterated. Alhamdulillah.


----------



## Amaa'n

Informant said:


> 4 mags, isnt that a little less? Yes heard about the VBED that was obliterated. Alhamdulillah.


hum baray ghareeb qaum hain bhai ---iti ayashi nhn, lol
jst kidding, more ammo at disposal where they reside, but when out on patrol, i think that is enough -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

@balixd what's with Black uniform ?


----------



## Amaa'n

Bratva said:


> what's with Black uniform ?


jahan ye posted hai wahan thora free style hai  ---
he was out on a walk and was still in casual wear


----------



## Bratva

Credits: Usman Shabbir- Some high-resolution shots taken at Samungli Air Base by a good friend. Original's were too large so had to resize. Enjoy and feel free to share with due credit to Mudy (Photographer) & PakDef. 







Alloutte at night







PG after the Rain






PG Formation over K2 while ferrying to China






PG pilots







PG trail during Landing at Night






PG Taxiing Out at Night






PG with Burners at Night








balixd said:


> jahan ye posted hai wahan thora free style hai  ---
> he was out on a walk and was still in casual wear



He is SSG material? why havent he tried yet in SSG?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Informant

@balixd 

Why do we have such loose bandolier/jackets. Flailing around. The US forces have crisp ones. They look good and and should be easier to access if everything in it is fit snug. What's your opinion?


----------



## Amaa'n

Bratva said:


> Credits: Usman Shabbir- Some high-resolution shots taken at Samungli Air Base by a good friend. Original's were too large so had to resize. Enjoy and feel free to share with due credit to Mudy (Photographer) & PakDef.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alloutte at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG after the Rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG Formation over K2 while ferrying to China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG pilots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG trail during Landing at Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG Taxiing Out at Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG with Burners at Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is SSG material? why havent he tried yet in SSG?


absolute - exotic, seriously - ala -- going straight to be my wallpaper -- thanks for the share ---

nah, hes a very dedicated banda - told him when we were in school to be a model -- ye fauj teray liye nahin hai, par bhai sab committed thay ke fauji he bna hai - andaza karlo -- thora nazuk hai par koi nhn, he made it this far --- shall the time comes, he will not back down -- shugali banda hai



Informant said:


> @balixd
> 
> Why do we have such loose bandolier/jackets. Flailing around. The US forces have crisp ones. They look good and and should be easier to access if everything in it is fit snug. What's your opinion?


even though i have got your point and have an answer but just to confirm - are you talking about the tac vest with pouches or the body armor??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

balixd said:


> absolute - exotic, seriously - ala -- going straight to be my wallpaper -- thanks for the share ---
> 
> nah, hes a very dedicated banda - told him when we were in school to be a model -- ye fauj teray liye nahin hai, par bhai sab committed thay ke fauji he bna hai - andaza karlo -- thora nazuk hai par koi nhn, he made it this far --- shall the time comes, he will not back down -- shugali banda hai
> 
> 
> even though i have got your point and have an answer but just to confirm - are you talking about the tac vest with pouches or the body armor??



Tactical Vest, armor is fine of ours. Infact spectacular. Just a bit small in dimensions. I did see some new tactical vests the other day and they looked nice. 






The guys on the left has a decent vest, but still sagging. Leaving his upper torso exposed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Informant said:


> Tactical Vest, armor is fine of ours. Infact spectacular. Just a bit small in dimensions. I did see some new tactical vests the other day and they looked nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guys on the left has a decent vest, but still sagging. Leaving his upper torso exposed.


yes - now compare both pic - the one of my friend and the ones you posted - in one pic, Person is wearing a body armour and on top of that theres Tactical vest - so obviously fitting is going to be loose, 

also weight of the mags and stuff pulling the pouch that is the part of lighter vest to the front, its like pulling your shirt or when you have a heavier phone in front pocket -- its hanging --- that gives its loose fitting

Now look at the other Pics, here pouches are attached directly to the body armour using MOLLE system - you see the netting on Body armour vest?? and also same thing is done to the bags / racksacks 




you can look at youtube to get a the complete pic how each pouch is attached --- that makes it part of the Body armour --- and weight of the mags and stuff is counter balanched by the heavier body armour that is fitted well to your body ---

look how each pouch is attached to the body armour, making it part of the vest


----------



## Informant

balixd said:


> yes - now compare both pic - the one of my friend and the ones you posted - in one pic, Person is wearing a body armour and on top of that theres Tactical vest - so obviously fitting is going to be loose,
> 
> also weight of the mags and stuff pulling the pouch that is the part of lighter vest to the front, its like pulling your shirt or when you have a heavier phone in front pocket -- its hanging --- that gives its loose fitting
> 
> Now look at the other Pics, here pouches are attached directly to the body armour using MOLLE system - you see the netting on Body armour vest?? and also same thing is done to the bags / racksacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can look at youtube to get a the complete pic how each pouch is attached --- that makes it part of the Body armour --- and weight of the mags and stuff is counter balanched by the heavier body armour that is fitted well to your body ---
> 
> look how each pouch is attached to the body armour, making it part of the vest




Sir ji i get your point, but the jacket should be snug. If it fits tigght then no matter how many mags are there it wont and should not sag. 






This dude got the whole package and his medic pouch is hanging. But the frontal area is crisp. 

It's just i wish our soldiers could look as good as NATO soldiers because they are just as good as them in performance.


----------



## Side-Winder

balixd said:


> thanks - infact i just PMed aero to look at it - and there you came --- what a timing
> 
> na face is ok - i blurred out his name anyway - banda mera bahut tension mein tha - he came back to Rear HQ for a day - so i thought i will cheer him up



Aero just posted it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Informant said:


> Sir ji i get your point, but the jacket should be snug. If it fits tigght then no matter how many mags are there it wont and should not sag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This dude got the whole package and his medic pouch is hanging. But the frontal area is crisp.
> 
> It's just i wish our soldiers could look as good as NATO soldiers because they are just as good as them in performance.


idk - i explained it all to you and yet you are asking the same question --- 
we do not have a uniform system yet, everyone is wearing a different type of vest, hence it gets hard to adopt everything, we cannot have molle system yet unless we phase out the old ones , the one wore by officer in middle - pic you posted ---
i have told you fit will never be snug when wore on top of a body armor ---because it is not part of your body armour
i used to have NIJ 3A and trust me it was pain in bottoms to wear anything on top of that ---


----------



## Informant

balixd said:


> idk - i explained it all to you and yet you are asking the same question ---
> we do not have a uniform system yet, everyone is wearing a different type of vest, hence it gets hard to adopt everything, we cannot have molle system yet unless we phase out the old ones , the one wore by officer in middle - pic you posted ---
> i have told you fit will never be snug when wore on top of a body armor ---because it is not part of your body armour
> i used to have NIJ 3A and trust me it was pain in bottoms to wear anything on top of that ---



I can understand.


----------



## Amaa'n

@Aeronaut thanks bro --



Informant said:


> I can understand.


tou phir tension kiya hai bhai --- hazoor its very simply, we cannot have it unless you change the pouches -


----------



## Informant

balixd said:


> @Aeronaut thanks bro --
> 
> 
> tou phir tension kiya hai bhai --- hazoor its very simply, we cannot have it unless you change the pouches -



Hazaro Khwahishein aisi.....


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

LonE_WolF said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @Windjammer guys can u plz upload PAF F-16/JF-17 pic with afterburner in the night??


A PAF F-16 in a hot scramble during the night.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bratva said:


> Credits: Usman Shabbir- Some high-resolution shots taken at Samungli Air Base by a good friend. Original's were too large so had to resize. Enjoy and feel free to share with due credit to Mudy (Photographer) & PakDef.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alloutte at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG after the Rain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG Formation over K2 while ferrying to China
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG pilots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG trail during Landing at Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG Taxiing Out at Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG with Burners at Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is SSG material? why havent he tried yet in SSG?




Excellent pics my man ... You are da "man"..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

balixd said:


> idk - i explained it all to you and yet you are asking the same question ---
> we do not have a uniform system yet, everyone is wearing a different type of vest, hence it gets hard to adopt everything, we cannot have molle system yet unless we phase out the old ones , the one wore by officer in middle - pic you posted ---
> i have told you fit will never be snug when wore on top of a body armor ---because it is not part of your body armour
> i used to have NIJ 3A and trust me it was pain in bottoms to wear anything on top of that ---


FC is almost entirely equipped with interceptors... A large number of army aswell..

Mole system :







The good old one:






But yeah it's a mess as you pointed out no standardised system... Although the new vests (black ones) are interesting..

Some pics :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*They see me Rollin .. They Hatin :




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> FC is almost entirely equipped with interceptors... A large number of army aswell..
> 
> Mole system :
> 
> View attachment 44036
> 
> 
> 
> The good old one:
> 
> View attachment 44040
> 
> 
> But yeah it's a mess as you pointed out no standardised system... Although the new vests (black ones) are interesting..
> 
> Some pics :
> 
> 
> View attachment 44037
> View attachment 44038
> View attachment 44039


Yehi tou keh rha hoon, yar atleast unit level tak tou standard rakho, unit ke andar, aik squad ke andar, aik banda aur outfit hota hai aur dosra ka aur.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *They see me Rollin .. They Hatin :
> 
> View attachment 44057
> *


We need to develop Block II soon and start its mass production


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

balixd said:


> Yehi tou keh rha hoon, yar atleast unit level tak tou standard rakho, unit ke andar, aik squad ke andar, aik banda aur outfit hota hai aur dosra ka aur.....



Yara some time back i saw MOD reporting a new "full body armour"on its website ... Any info on that?


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yara some time back i saw MOD reporting a new "full body armour"on its website ... Any info on that?


Mod website?? No idea about that, even if there were, most probably they were for MOD CTW and EODs...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

balixd said:


> Mod website?? No idea about that, even if there were, most probably they were for MOD CTW and EODs...


Ministry of defence production....












http://www.modp.gov.pk/gop/index.ph...lcmZpbGVzMS9maWxlL01vRFAlMjBEYXRhL2hpdC5wZGY=


Just took these pics..


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Ministry of defence production....
> 
> 
> View attachment 44067
> View attachment 44068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.modp.gov.pk/gop/index.php?q=aHR0cDovLzE5Mi4xNjguNzAuMTM2L21vZHAvdXNlcmZpbGVzMS9maWxlL01vRFAlMjBEYXRhL2hpdC5wZGY=
> 
> 
> Just took these pics..


Not sure, never heard of them, well suited for rapid Response Forces, CTF in Urban CQB


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

balixd said:


> Not sure, never heard of them, well suited for rapid Response Forces, CTF in Urban CQB



Add some plates n the protection level goes above the already reported NIJIIIA.... Hopefully the older vests will be changed (they are bulky)...

Here is another interesting new vest ... :


----------



## Neptune

One question, I see three different types of camos used actively..M-81 Woodland, Pakistani camo, and someone looking like digital. Why not one standard type of camo?


----------



## Kompromat

@Neptune

SSG, SSW, SSGN = Various Woodland camos.
Army = Desert Multicam
Old Army camo = Rooviak
Delta-S Unit = UCP
Rangers = Chockchip desert cam
Frontier Corps = Mountain Tiger pattern
Marines = Sea Bluechip pattern

Pakistan has diverse topography, hence different patterns.


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Add some plates n the protection level goes above the already reported NIJIIIA.... Hopefully the older vests will be changed (they are bulky)...
> 
> Here is another interesting new vest ... :
> 
> View attachment 44069


lalay have you tried a NIJ 3a vest?? ( i am sure you must have tried your Father's ), try moving around in those, they are heavy, and the main problem, restricts mobility,- I have used them extensively, and trust me sometime, the plate would simply struck me right in my throat when I would hold someone on the ground in a lock --- and adding a plate will take it to NIJ 4 - which is way overkill yar, - it will be too heavy
that is why I mentioned in my earlier comment - they will be suited for Rapid Response teams or those conducted raids in a building --- we are talking about full body armour, yar, you cannot deploy them in field Ops- I believe this is the product in question

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

Aeronaut said:


> @Neptune
> 
> SSG, SSW, SSGN = Various Woodland camos.
> Army = Desert Multicam
> Old Army camo = Rooviak
> *Delta-S Unit = UCP*
> Rangers = Chockchip desert cam
> Frontier Corps = Mountain Tiger pattern
> Marines = Sea Bluechip pattern
> 
> Pakistan has diverse topography, hence different patterns.


did pakistan armed forces use UCP??


----------



## Kompromat

@hkdas

Delta-S Uses a digital UCP.


----------



## hkdas

Aeronaut said:


> @hkdas
> 
> Delta-S Uses a digital UCP.



what is delta-s?? is it a part of pakistan military??
do you have any pics of delta-s wearing UPC camo??


----------



## Neptune

Aeronaut said:


> @Neptune
> 
> SSG, SSW, SSGN = Various Woodland camos.
> Army = Desert Multicam
> Old Army camo = Rooviak
> Delta-S Unit = UCP
> Rangers = Chockchip desert cam
> Frontier Corps = Mountain Tiger pattern
> Marines = Sea Bluechip pattern
> 
> Pakistan has diverse topography, hence different patterns.



Any pics with UCS and desert multicam??


----------



## Kompromat

@hkdas

Delta-S is an independent Special Ops Unit with expert training in Parameter Security, Protecting, Handling and Escorting, fissile materials. Its subordinate to the Strategic Planning Division and National Strategic Command Authority.

I have only one picture, would have to look for it.


----------



## Kompromat

Check the officer inspecting the parade.

UCP with green tan. Same pixeleted pattern as the US UCP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

That desert camo is NOT MultiCam nor its a derivative. Also that camo you shared is not UCP. It's MARPAT used by USMC and Kosovo Security Forces.


----------



## Kompromat

@Neptune

You are looking at the old Rooviak camo which has been phased out. 

This is the new multicam.






The MARPAT has the same pixeleted value as the UCP. Green or Grey tan is applied as per the user requirement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neptune

Aeronaut said:


> @Neptune
> 
> You are looking at the old Rooviak camo which has been phased out.
> 
> This is the new multicam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MARPAT has the same pixeleted value as the UCP. Green or Grey tan is applied as per the user requirement.



Bro it is slightly different than MultiCam. this is MultiCam;

US:






UK:






Poland:











In fact, Turkish camouflage is nano digital as well. But not like MultiCam..

Heres one infantry lieutenant with standard serice kits..see the camo first,






And here you have the TNF Naval Commandos...thy use multicam wich is the only non-Turkish camo used.












See the details. .new Pakistani camo is not MultiCam. It's like Turkish camo. A nano-digital design but the patterns are not digital nor MultiCam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

it was only a matter of time before somebody called them out and said it wasn't multicam.
lolz


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

GIANTsasquatch said:


> it was only a matter of time before somebody called them out and said it wasn't multicam.
> lolz


Called whom out ?


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Ministry of defence production....
> 
> 
> View attachment 44067
> View attachment 44068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.modp.gov.pk/gop/index.php?q=aHR0cDovLzE5Mi4xNjguNzAuMTM2L21vZHAvdXNlcmZpbGVzMS9maWxlL01vRFAlMjBEYXRhL2hpdC5wZGY=
> 
> 
> Just took these pics..



there is a private company in Pakistan already making such Armour ...how ever i have seen a new one around in Lahore....it is based on the old plate carrier that was used extensively with law enforcement agencies but now with camo and webbing ...IDK if it is imported or made in house but its out there.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

S-A-B-E-R-> said:


> there is a private company in Pakistan already making such Armour ...how ever i have seen a new one around in Lahore....it is based on the old plate carrier that was used extensively with law enforcement agencies but now with camo and webbing ...IDK if it is imported or made in house but its out there.




The one you are talking has been in service since a long time .. The one produced by the private companies is the interceptor body armour (used by army and FC)...

And than there is the old one which is slowly bein replaced..

This as I posted before is the old one is service since long:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> @Neptune
> 
> SSG, SSW, SSGN = Various Woodland camos.
> Army = Desert Multicam
> Old Army camo = Rooviak
> Delta-S Unit = UCP
> Rangers = Chockchip desert cam
> Frontier Corps = Mountain Tiger pattern
> Marines = Sea Bluechip pattern
> 
> Pakistan has diverse topography, hence different patterns.


Sir Chenab Rangers wear light green uniform they were wearing yesterday in Islamabad as well what is that called

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The one you are talking has been in service since a long time .. The one produced by the private companies is the interceptor body armour (used by army and FC)...
> 
> And than there is the old one which is slowly bein replaced..
> 
> This as I posted before is the old one is service since long:
> 
> View attachment 44131


oh yes the interceptor i forgot the name ...that is seriously expensive stuff but if PAK is making it maybe the costs ll come down


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Sir Chenab Rangers wear light green uniform they were wearing yesterday in Islamabad as well what is that called


He's talkin about Sindh rangers.



S-A-B-E-R-> said:


> oh yes the interceptor i forgot the name ...that is seriously expensive stuff but if PAK is making it maybe the costs ll come down




Is this the one you saw?







@S-A-B-E-R->

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> He's talkin about Sindh rangers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the one you saw?
> 
> View attachment 44136
> 
> 
> 
> @S-A-B-E-R->


exactly the one i saw

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ukrainians with UDs ... Old pic:








UD hauling:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

This picture is just cringeworthy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Called whom out ?



Called out people who are saying that the current army camo is multicam.
I had the same question in mind, is there a specific document claiming that the new camo is multicam?
Otherwise they look distinct. Multicam isn't digital and doesn't use the same colors that the Pakistani pattern does.



Informant said:


> This picture is just cringeworthy.



Not one bit. You should've seen what the Pakistani marines looked like way back. THAT was somewhat cringeworthy.
Just give the marines in that picture a PASGT helmet and trade the Mp5 with a Type 56 variant that the SSG uses.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Informant said:


> This picture is just cringeworthy.




And old as hell from "Operation Bright star" 2009.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

Informant said:


> This picture is just cringeworthy.


Nice Camos. LOL.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

A.M. said:


> Nice Camos. LOL.



Marine corps camo....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indischer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> And old as hell from "Operation Bright star" 2009.



Have these 'outstanding' camos been replaced? Who was the 'outstanding' guy that recommended this colour scheme in the first place? Needs to be subjected to another round of eye tests.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Indischer said:


> Have these 'outstanding' camos been replaced? Who was the 'outstanding' guy that recommended this colour scheme in the first place? Needs to be subjected to another round of eye tests.


Navy has several camos in services ... As for the I'm not sure if it has been replaced or not ... But it suites their area of deployment .. Which is swamp n marshy land... A few OLD pics (reposts):

This one is the new navy camo:




Marines:




























But it helps when you are deployed at a place like this:












Note: these pic are old ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*SSG during on-going Ops Zarb-e-Azab:







*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Bomb tht shit




*

@Indischer Here are a few uniforms in service with different arms..(the traditional clothes are ceremonial).. Although no all uniforms are present in the pic.. But still!!








P.S the guy in the blue uniform is a cop (Islamabad police).. The guy behind him is an civilian..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat

Capt Akash Rabbani Shaheed in the field.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## syedali73

Aeronaut said:


> Capt Akash Rabbani Shaheed in the field.
> 
> View attachment 44283


I have noticed that many SSG folks sport beards. Is this because they don't get enough time for shaving or for some other reason?


----------



## Kompromat

syedali73 said:


> I have noticed that many SSG folks sport beards. Is this because they don't get enough time for shaving or for some other reason?



No hair cut rules or for beards. Helps them merge in the surroundings better especially when in civilian cloths. 

Check this, rough, tough and bad to the bone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Navy has several camos in services ... As for the I'm not sure if it has been replaced or not ... But it suites their area of deployment .. Which is swamp n marshy land... A few OLD pics (reposts):
> 
> This one is the new navy camo:
> 
> View attachment 44237
> Marines:
> 
> View attachment 44239
> View attachment 44240
> View attachment 44242
> View attachment 44243
> View attachment 44244
> View attachment 44245
> View attachment 44247
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it helps when you are deployed at a place like this:
> 
> View attachment 44248
> 
> 
> View attachment 44249
> 
> 
> 
> Note: these pic are old ..


Please tell How many Marines we have and are they different from SSGN


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> No hair cut rules or for beards. Helps them merge in the surroundings better especially when in civilian cloths.
> 
> Check this, rough, tough and bad to the bone.
> 
> View attachment 44320


Hey if 19 or 20 year boy who has s beard wants to apply in Army do they ask to cut it I don't think so because on passing out I have seen few with beards but still.wanted to confirm because there is rumour about it


----------



## Amaa'n

syedali73 said:


> I have noticed that many SSG folks sport beards. Is this because they don't get enough time for shaving or for some other reason?


And this is not just for ssg, but every personnel in the area.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

balixd said:


> And this is not just for ssg, but every personnel in the area.



Specially SSG guys... They usually event posted in peaceful Steations are like tht..... As for operational areas .. Yes beards etc are sanctioned there even for the regular soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

(Pic from 2013).. FC Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Aeronaut said:


> Capt Akash Rabbani Shaheed in the field.
> 
> View attachment 44283


10 days before his death on 5 july 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Umair Nawaz said:


> 10 days before his death on 5 july 2014.



The Rambo guy looks badass.


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

OLD PICS




















QUAID E AZAM

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Peace keeping mission in Ivory Coast:







Navy guys chillaxin :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Peace keeping mission in Ivory Coast:
> 
> 
> View attachment 44964
> 
> 
> Navy guys chillaxin :
> 
> View attachment 44969


Rangers are also sent on peace keeping missions ?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 44646
> 
> 
> (Pic from 2013).. FC Balochistan.


FC light commando unit raised few years ago and trained by SSG and American Green Berets.
they form the part of Pakistan special ops against the terrorists.
I will share an interview soon once Aabpara is done with screening it. 
the current political uncertainty has made everyone very busy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Irfan Baloch said:


> FC light commando unit raised few years ago and trained by SSG and American Green Berets.
> they form the part of Pakistan special ops against the terrorists.
> I will share an interview soon once Aabpara is done with screening it.
> the current political uncertainty has made everyone very busy


Special operations wing..


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Zarvan said:


>




another smoker COAS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Irfan Baloch said:


> another smoker COAS


He smokes I don't know are you sure


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Zarvan said:


> He smokes I don't know are you sure



I think he's talking about the looks of COAS...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Informant said:


> This picture is just cringeworthy.


indeed
our chaps look out of their element and out of place. its not just the wrong uniform for the wrong terrain but also their body language and their weapons. seems like a beach assault and they are equipped with weakest possible weapon available in terms of range and stopping power.



Zarvan said:


> He smokes I don't know are you sure


observation
hint is there

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Irfan Baloch said:


> indeed
> our chaps look out of their element and out of place. its not just the wrong uniform for the wrong terrain but also their body language and their weapons. seems like a beach assault and they are equipped with weakest possible weapon available in terms of range and stopping power.
> 
> 
> observation
> hint is there


Got it yes cigratte in hand

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

Irfan Baloch said:


> indeed
> our chaps look out of their element and out of place. its not just the wrong uniform for the wrong terrain but also their body language and their weapons. seems like a beach assault and they are equipped with weakest possible weapon available in terms of range and stopping power.
> 
> 
> observation
> hint is there



It is just embarrassing to look at the picture. The Americans must be rolling in laughter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X

Irfan Baloch said:


> indeed
> our chaps look out of their element and out of place. its not just the wrong uniform for the wrong terrain but also their body language and their weapons. seems like a beach assault and they are equipped with weakest possible weapon available in terms of range and stopping power.
> 
> 
> observation
> hint is there


cigarette in his hand? 
is it cigarret or pencil?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

*PAKISTAN armed forces song ''Geo Mere Jaanbaaz''*
*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152512775299130





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Irfan Baloch said:


> indeed
> our chaps look out of their element and out of place. its not just the wrong uniform for the wrong terrain but also their body language and their weapons. seems like a beach assault and they are equipped with weakest possible weapon available in terms of range and stopping power.
> 
> 
> observation
> hint is there



You are totally right, when I saw years ago the pictures of this exercise "Bright Star" I was shocked, seeing the Pakistani troops in such conditions !


----------



## Irfan Baloch

cadet zain said:


> cigarette in his hand?
> is it cigarret or pencil?
> 
> View attachment 45447


this

my dear is a type 56.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Perhaps first time footage released of young PAF pilots going through air to air refueling practices.*






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=815451681812409

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Dunya News: COAS witnesses Pak-China joint military exercise.


Ex "Warrior" ... Pak n Chinese special forces goin on at SSG HQ,Cherat... demo vid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Weapons n explosives recovered from terrorists by FC:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 45663


Post pictures off Pak China commandos exercises going on

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

*The Turkish ADC and PAF ADC Farooq Umar in Ankara Turkey.1964*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Some Pics i found from "Operation Rah e Rast" 2009:
































*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

*PAF Mirage-5 ROSE upgraded delta wing fighter jets in formation.

ROSE jets have day/night attack capabilities , enhance the mirage pilot’s situation awareness via Sagem’s integration of a new Radar Warning Receiver two Multi Function Display a FLIR (Forward Looking Infra Red system) and a HUD (Head Up Display).
All Mirage fleet already upgraded for air refueling from PAC (Pakistan aeronautical complex).
Pakistani Mirage Pilots can also used the night vision goggles.New radar gives it better air to air and air to ground capabilities.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Army troops deployed around the parliament :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Warrior 2014...COAS witnesses ex.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Somalia










Ranger on UN Mission









PAF :









pic from Op Rahe Rast 2009:





*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Pak Army troops secure PTV complex from protestors..1sep 2014 :































*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder

Windjammer said:


>



Way too old ---- from Swat operation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

*





Omani airforce used Pakistani made MFI-395 super mushak trainers.

Total 8 active in service with Omani airforce.

total 8 countries used Pakistani made MFI-17/395 Super Mushak planes for training purpose.

Iraqi airforce is the future operator of Super Mushak total 20 on order. Pakistan was received the order in feb 2014 from Iraqi airforce.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Saudis,Iranians,Egyptians,South African (Pvt companies) etc also use Mushak.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

*PA forces in action after crack down on PTV head office.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

*A RARE IMAGE FROM THE PAST




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

dexter said:


> *PA forces in action after crack down on PTV head office.*




The last pic is of rangers .. P.S..posted before .. Look at previous posts bro.


----------



## dexter

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The last pic is of rangers .. P.S..posted before .. Look at previous posts bro.



yeah i know that will edit it with some other post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Windjammer said:


> *Perhaps first time footage released of young PAF pilots going through air to air refueling practices.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=815451681812409



@Oscar @gambit at 1:40-2:00 Is jittering of Mirage due to inexperience of pilot or due to turbulence ?


----------



## gambit

Bratva said:


> @Oscar @gambit at 1:40-2:00 Is jittering of Mirage due to inexperience of pilot or due to turbulence ?


Personally, I call that inexperience.

Drogue refueling places greater demands on the pilot than boom refueling. Drogue refueling requires the pilot to actually maneuver his jet to mate with the refueler. Whereas with boom refueling, the receiver just need to maintain level flight and the boom operator maneuvers the refueling tube into the receptacle. Boom have a faster fuel transfer rate but can refuel only one receiver at a time. Drogue is slower but can do two receivers at a time.

For the video, turbulence may existed at that time but I doubt it. The inexperience pilot seemed to over compensate, hence the up/down oscillation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *
> View attachment 42317
> 
> 
> QG*




Impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patriotpakistan

Mujahid said:


> Operation Zarb-e-Azb: Handwritten bomb making manual found in bomb making factory in Miramshah-North Waziristan.


 
Lets see here.. The writing is from Left to Right like English (Urdu is Right to Left). There also seems to be a diagram of an American claymore. This guy sure took alot of notes from his teacher in the classroom. So we know his teachers spoke English... Lets see... Who could possibly teach him those things... 

@Hazzy997


----------



## Mujahid

Soldiers and protesters at Red Zone in Islamabad during Revolution March. 1 September 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The last batch of MLU'd F-16s being handed to PAF by Turkish firm TAI:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Impressive.


quarter guard


----------



## Aepsilons

Mujahid said:


> Soldiers and protesters at Red Zone in Islamabad during Revolution March. 1 September 2014.



Pakistani soldiers look like the type you don't ever want to mess around with.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pak soldiers march at Basttile day:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The last pic is of rangers .. P.S..posted before .. Look at previous posts bro.



OMG pls check also your own pics, the picture with the 3x M-113 in the Karachi plane-hangar is also a repost !


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> OMG pls check also your own pics, the picture with the 3x M-113 in the Karachi plane-hangar is also a repost !



Atleast I'm keeping the thread alive ... N If 1 out of hundreds of pics is a repost .. Than atleast point tht out in a polite way ... Coming from a dude who is always posting pics from the 90s..


----------



## dexter

*Malaysian ARMY used Pakistani made Baktar Shikan anti tank missile which is mounted on APC (armored personnel carrier).*






Baktar Shikan is Pakistani made wire guided anti tank missile which pursues the principle of optical aiming, IR tracking, remotely controlled and wire transmitted guidance signals. The system can quickly be dis-assembled into the following four sub-units, encased missile, tripod, goniometer and control box each weighing not more than 25kg thus making the system man-portable.

Specifications:
-max Operational range 3-6km
-Day & night firing
-Anti-ERA capability 
-Long range Quick reaction time 
-High hit probability 
-Greater penetration
-Rapid rate of fire 
-Anti-jamming capability 
-Easy operation & maintenance

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

*Aey Rah-e-Haq Ke Shaheedo! *
Singer Nasim Begum at PTV Studio #Lahore. September 1965


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*





JF-17,J-7s Mirage ROSE,J-10 during SHAHEEN III EX*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Frontier Corps troops destroy drugs..26 July 2014:











*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Pak tanks leaving Moghadishu airport:







Pak sergeant leading 10th division of US military in Somalia :






A Pak army M-113 outside a university compound in Moghadishu :






Pak troops with US ranger after rescuing them:






The Pakistani stadium after rescue of US rangers:






Funeral of a US troops in Somalia :






PAKBAT in Somalia:






Pak troops outside a UN compound in Somalia :
*














View attachment 46928





*Shaheeds coming home:*





*@Dexter. @GIANTsasquatch Dude you once had a pic of Pak soldier with an APC behind him from Somalia .. Post it here..(I couldn't find it).*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*





Pakistani army soldiers stand alert inside the parliament building during an emergency session in Islamabad, Pakistan, Tuesday, Sept. 2, 2014. Lawmakers met over the political crisis roiling the country as thousands of anti-government protesters remained camped out in front of the parliament building, demanding Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif resign. B.K. BANGASH — AP Photo






Army troops stand guard outside parliament on 3rd September.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Pak army during Bosnian conflict:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

*A Pakistani UNOSOM armed convoy making the rounds during battle of mogadishu 1993.




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

*Officer Cadet Shaheeer Ullah Khan, from a village in Pabbi, KPK, won 3 awards at Royal Military Academy Sandhurst, UK......Bravo Soldier of PAKISTAN!!



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

*




PAF Karakoram K-8P aircraft from Sherdils aerobatic team Pakistan.
Photo@Mark Wagner







11sqn F-16 during participation in Exercise Anatolian Eagle 2012.
PAF has participated in six sessions of Anatolian Eagle Exercises (held in Turkey) since 2004; TuAF has joined PAF in two sessions of Indus Viper Exercises (held in Pakistan). *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

*Geneeral Zia ul Haq Shaheed's rare video of funeral*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

*Recommended Book: Battle for Pakistan - The Air War of 1965 by John Fricker*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

Pakistani and Malaysian UN peacekeeping troops outside compound in Mogadishu.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

SOMALIA, MOGADISHU. Pakistani soldiers under UN mandate in July 1993




Somalia, Mogadishu. Pakistani soldier armor convoy patrol, UN Mandate in July 1993

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@dexter


Bro please edit the crappy old pics (posted several times before n plain ol crappy). Post pics from Somalia 93..

Please ..

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

U.S. Forces in Somalia - Department of Defense Joint Combat Camera Center
(Pakistani Army Officer on the far right)




U.S. Forces in Somalia - Department of Defense Joint Combat Camera Center D
Pakistani Army was tasked to secure Pakistani stadium, patrol Mogadishu, rescue operation, secure food and supply line shipment, etc in Mogadishu.

*List of countries by number of UN peacekeepers*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This is a *list of countries by total number of peacekeepers contributed to United Nations operations* based on United Nations report for the year 2013.(TOP 10)

RankCountry/RegionPeacekeepers
1 Bangladesh 8316
2



Pakistan 8250
3India 7848
4Ethiopia 6534
5 Nigeria 4949
6 Rwanda 4683
7Nepal 4553
8Jordan 3381
9Ghana 2907
10 Egypt 2865

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Dexter. Pa ji delete kardo .. Yeh pirani pics present a negative imagine .. As if we are stuck in the 80s



@DESERT FIGHTER Paji request accepted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujahid



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *
> View attachment 46904
> 
> 
> Pakistani army soldiers stand alert inside the parliament building during an emergency session in Islamabad, Pakistan, Tuesday, Sept. 2, 2014. Lawmakers met over the political crisis roiling the country as thousands of anti-government protesters remained camped out in front of the parliament building, demanding Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif resign. B.K. BANGASH — AP Photo
> 
> View attachment 46905
> 
> 
> Army troops stand guard outside parliament on 3rd September.*


holy moly....are those the new BP vests ot just some old LBV ...which ever they look BAD A$$


----------



## Windjammer

*A PAA, AS550 Fennec helicopter during rehearsals in Peshawar, for Pakistan defence day.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

A checkpost in khyber Agency











My buddy from the frontline

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

balixd said:


> A checkpost in khyber Agency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boy from the frontline


Is it your son in last picture ?


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


> Is it your son in last picture ?


Lol, when i said hes my boy - i meant my best buddy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

*The Defence Day of Pakistan is being observed across the country today (Saturday) September 06 with zeal and fervour to pay homage and tributes to the Shuhada and Ghazis who rendered supreme sacrifice in defence of the motherland*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Side-Winder

Rescue Op by PAK ARMY





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152445511097663

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Flood Relief Efforts by Pak Army:






















































*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Huda

*SSG Patrol in Full Gear in Miran Shah, North Waziristan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mirzay said:


> *SSG Patrol in Full Gear in Miran Shah, North Waziristan*




From media visit after Mir Ali was cleared .. You will find this pics n lots more on previous pages..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> From media visit after Mir Ali was cleared .. You will find this pics n lots more on previous pages..



Hmmm....i didn't check previous pages.. Found some interesting and unusual pictures of Pak Army.... And i think this one is the best,so posted

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

*Pakistan's armed forces observe Defence Day to commemorate the war fought against neighbouring India in 1965.*
*




A poster featuring recepients of Nishan-e-Haider, highest award for gallantry, at a demonstration in Peshawar marking September 6 as Defence Day.





Army paratroopers with the Pakistani flag and a parachute of Pakistani colours comes in for a landing during a demonstration on Defence Day in Peshawar. 





An army paratrooper with the Pakistani flag and a parachute of Pakistani colours comes in for a landing during a demonstration on Defence Day in Peshawar. 





Pakistan Air Force cadets take part in a ceremony at the mausoleum Mohammad Ali Jinnah in Karachi to mark the country s Defence Day in Karachi on September 6, 2014. 





Army paratroopers with the Pakistani flag and a parachute of Pakistani colours comes in for a landing during a demonstration on Defence Day in Peshawar. 





Army paratroopers with the Pakistani flag and a parachute of Pakistani colours comes in for a landing during a demonstration on Defence Day in Peshawar.










An Army helicopter performs maneouvers at a ceremony in Peshawar to mark Defene Day





A single engine turbo-prop aricraft flies during a ceremony in Peshawar to mark Defence Day.





Dancers present a traditional Attan dance at a ceremony in Peshawar to mark Defence Day.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

*A pre-World War I Nangat magnum revolver on display at a ceremony in Peshawar to mark Defence Day.*
*




Artillery gun on display at a ceremony in Peshawar to mark Defence Day. 





Self-propelled artillery on display at a ceremony in Peshawar to mark Defence Day.





Propelled and self-propelled artillery on display at a ceremony in Peshawar to mark Defence Day. *

*




A mobile bridge system on display at a ceremony in Peshawar to mark Defence Day. 





An army paratrooper comes in for a landing during a demonstration on Defence Day in Peshawar. 





A mobile radar station and anti aircraft gun array on display during a demonstration in Peshawar to mark Defence Day





Army paratroopers with the Pakistani flag and a parachute of Pakistani colours comes in for a landing during a demonstration on Defence Day in Peshawar. 





Army paratroopers with the Pakistani flag and a parachute of Pakistani colours comes in for a landing during a demonstration on Defence Day in Peshawar.





A paratrooper comes into land during a demonstration in Peshawar to mark Defence Day.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

*




Army units check the machine gun mounted on top of a tank during a ceremong in Peshawar to mark Defence Day. 





Army troops check systems on a takn on display at a ceremony in Peshawar to mark Defence Day. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

@Zarvan @DESERT FIGHTER - yar i need some help -- i heard this new song on TV - it has to be new song, because footage of the soliders carrying out op was recent -- i cant recall the chorus - but it had the word "tujhe sawaroon ..." if you guys have heard this song please let me know -- its not Pakistani juhe salam, or tujhe janma hai --its some other


----------



## Zarvan

balixd said:


> @Zarvan @DESERT FIGHTER - yar i need some help -- i heard this new song on TV - it has to be new song, because footage of the soliders carrying out op was recent -- i cant recall the chorus - but it had the word "tujhe sawaroon ..." if you guys have heard this song please let me know -- its not Pakistani juhe salam, or tujhe janma hai --its some other


Was this on Geo ?


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


> Was this on Geo ?


Na,dunya tv,


----------



## Zarvan

@DESERT FIGHTER there is a video being played on channels by the name off defenders in English shows different clips and actions with a man telling in english the story


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

HMAS Newcastle (right) and Pakistan Navy Ship, PNS Nasr prepare to conduct a Replenishment at Sea (RAS) during the sea phase of Exercise KAKADU 2014.







Combat Systems Operator, Able Seaman Blake Norris conducts a tour onboard HMAS Stuart with Leading Seaman Ahmed Mahmood (left) and Leading Seaman Ahafeez of the Pakistan Navy during Exercise KAKADU 2014.












Four ships from the eight-strong coalition fleet prepare to sail from Darwin for major warfare activities at sea during Exercise KAKADU 2014.




Pics of PNS SAIF & PNS NASR in Ex Kakadu 2014




View attachment 47650





*Stuart leads the way for Exercise KAKADU*
Published on 02 September 2014 LEUT Nicholas Robinson (author), ABIS Nicolas Gonzalez (photographer)
On the weekend, the ship’s company of _Stuart_, weighed anchor to mark the start of the sea phases of Exercise KAKADU 2014.

_Stuart_ led the ‘Red Force’ Task Group 628.2 out of Darwin Harbour, before conducting Officer of the Watch Manoeuvres with members of the Command Task Group.

HMA Ships _Arunta_ and _Newcastle_, sailed with Pakistan Navy ships PNS _Nasr _and PNS _Saif_, to join _Stuart_ in the manoeuvres.

It was a spectacular sight, in perfect conditions and the evolution made a great start on improving the interoperability of the nations involved during the exercise.

Commander Aaron Nye, Red Force Task Group Commander and Commanding Officer of _Stuart_, oversaw the execution of the manoeuvres.

"This part of the week is about getting a feel for way the different coalition ships operate.

"It was wonderful to see the five ships of the Task Group operating so well together on our first day at sea.

"We are developing a deeper understanding of the partner ships in our Task Group, so that we can build on the lessons learnt from the Harbour Phase," Commander Nye said.

_Stuart _is also conducting personnel transfers between the ship’s company of both Pakistan Navy Ships _Saif_ and _Nasr_.

Each day of the exercise a number of sailors and officers from both the Royal Australian Navy and Pakistan Navy will cross deck.

Sub-Lieutenant Rory Lea-McLaren spent the day in a Pakistan Navy ship.

"It’s interesting to see the differences and similarities between the navies.

"I can see how they have historically had similar influences as us.”

"On the other hand we sat down for a traditional Dahl at lunchtime, which was a bit different!" Sub-Lieutenant Lea-McLaren said.

Visiting Pakistan sailors Leading Seaman Mahmood and Leading Seaman Ahafeez also had the opportunity to witness a Damage Control Exercise onboard_ Stuart._

The ship ran a simulated missile hit, which resulted in a fire in a main machinery space and a flood in an accommodation space.

Ship’s company responded to the event with the forward repair base tackling the fire while the aft repair base contained the flood under the direction of Damage Control Central.

As the damage control events were fought on the lower decks, the Operations Room and the Commanding Officer continued to engage in the tactical picture of the war fighting exercise.

KAKADU is the Royal Australian Navy's largest maritime warfare exercise for the year, occurring in and off the coast of Darwin, from 25 August – 12 September.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PNS SAIF(253) & PNS NASR (47/9)at KAKADU 2014*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huda

Original


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PNS SAIF & PNS NASR*


















*OLD PIC OF PNS NASR N PNS BABUR AT KAKADU 2008. (OLD EX):




*



B06 said:


> Original one




Who is you ? :/

Old username?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Huda

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Who is you ? :/
> 
> Old username?


Check the avatar, you'll get the idea  i know you're a smart guy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

B06 said:


> Check the avatar, you'll get the idea  i know you're a smart guy


Yeah.. I get it now..


----------



## Huda

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yeah.. I get it now..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Huda

MI-171 Pakistan Army Aviation Medevac.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

A soldier carries an elderly person to safety in Azad Kashmir .. Flood relief efforts.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Flood relief ops:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Defence day arms show

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pics PS'd by Stealth

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Bratva said:


> Defence day arms show


*which AVLB is this?*


----------



## dexter

Defenders of the Nation ‪#‎PakistanArmy‬*#PakistanAirforce#PakistanNavy*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=811937842170157

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*More from 6th Sep exhibitions from around the country:*



























*Guard of Honor at Quaid's mausoleum*

*Some nice SSG footage ... (reenactment) of 6 Cmdo Bat Ops)*
https://fbcdn-video-o-a.akamaihd.ne..._=1410293302_fef95e345943ff426e32e3edde1ebe71


*A still from the vid:




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Flood relief efforts*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *More from 6th Sep exhibitions from around the country:*
> View attachment 48083



What Is That Missile Above Anza?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Path-Finder said:


> What Is That Missile Above Anza?



Yes sir it is..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yes sir it is..


 No i mean that one above held in the wooden brackets missile system?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Path-Finder said:


> No i mean that one above held in the wooden brackets missile system?



I have no idea... not a full pic... so not much helpful...

*COAS with IDPs:




*


----------



## Areesh

dexter said:


> Defenders of the Nation ‪#‎PakistanArmy‬*#PakistanAirforce#PakistanNavy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=811937842170157



Brilliant video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MVRDE's Dragon EMP uses two sets of ploughs the tines of which dig out buried mines and roll them away from the tank.







Pakistani Anti-mine vehicle 'Troll Anti-Mine' which is developed by the Military Vehicle Research Defence Establishment (MVRDE)



Dr. Stranglove said:


> *which AVLB is this?*



dont know its name.. but its by MVRDW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## acetophenol

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 48122
> 
> MVRDE's Dragon EMP uses two sets of ploughs the tines of which dig out buried mines and roll them away from the tank.
> 
> View attachment 48123
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani Anti-mine vehicle 'Troll Anti-Mine' which is developed by the Military Vehicle Research Defence Establishment (MVRDE)
> 
> 
> 
> dont know its name.. but its by* MVRDW*.


Theres a typo I guess.




Can you please give me the specs of this gun? Is it 105mm?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

acetophenol said:


> Theres a typo I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please give me the specs of this gun? Is it 105mm?



122mm D-30..


----------



## Osama Ali_16

Pak fauj chaa gaye hai 

Salute to Pak Army


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

@DESERT FIGHTER is that *AVLB indogenous ? i have never seen it before*


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> View attachment 48128


So now it seems SSG are mostly using Colt M4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nyla

dexter said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Army units check the machine gun mounted on top of a tank during a ceremong in Peshawar to mark Defence Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Army troops check systems on a takn on display at a ceremony in Peshawar to mark Defence Day. *


----------



## nyla

dexter said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Army units check the machine gun mounted on top of a tank during a ceremong in Peshawar to mark Defence Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Army troops check systems on a takn on display at a ceremony in Peshawar to mark Defence Day. *


----------



## Inception-06

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=811937842170157

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

dexter said:


> Defenders of the Nation ‪#‎PakistanArmy‬*#PakistanAirforce#PakistanNavy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=811937842170157



Thats one helluva video...


----------



## truthseeker2010

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *More from 6th Sep exhibitions from around the country:*
> View attachment 48083
> 
> 
> View attachment 48086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 48084
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 48085
> 
> 
> *Guard of Honor at Quaid's mausoleum*
> 
> *Some nice SSG footage ... (reenactment) of 6 Cmdo Bat Ops)*
> https://fbcdn-video-o-a.akamaihd.ne..._=1410293302_fef95e345943ff426e32e3edde1ebe71
> 
> 
> *A still from the vid:
> 
> View attachment 48088
> *



Was there any PAF open house this time?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

truthseeker2010 said:


> Was there any PAF open house this time?



Sarghodha...

*Some grabs from the video:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## notorious_eagle

dexter said:


> Defenders of the Nation ‪#‎PakistanArmy‬*#PakistanAirforce#PakistanNavy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=811937842170157



Adding some professionals in ISPR has certainly paid off, amazing video.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

notorious_eagle said:


> Adding some professionals in ISPR has certainly paid off, amazing video.



The best vid produced by ISPR... Could have been better but still a great vid by any standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The best vid produced by ISPR... Could have been better but still a great vid by any standard.



Personally, SSG-N looked the best in all the personnels shown

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bratva said:


> Personally, SSG-N looked the best in all the personnels shown



just 1 or 2 SSG scenes rests are all navy guys...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Havaldar Mustafa from the 7th Commando 'Babrum' Battalion (SSG) was martyred in a counter terrorist operation in North Waziristan during operation Zarb-e-Azb. He was leading an element of the Special Operations team to recover the infantry casualties from the combat zone. The terrorists had vowed not to allow the recovery of the Pakistan Army casualties, therefore a firefight erupted as the terrorists attacked the recovery team. Havaldar Mustafa responded to the pitched battle with courage and valor till he was martyred by a terrorist Sniper. His team mates notated the sheer bravery and high character of Havaldar Mustafa. We request our members to say a quiet prayer for him. May Allah (SWT) accept his youthful sacrifice and make Pakistan a nation it ought to be. Ameen.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

View attachment 48640


ISPR's #PressBrief 12 Sep | General Asim Bajwa

1. The entire gang involved in the murder attempt of Malala Yousafzai, Kainat and Shazia has been busted. The gang known as “Shura” comprised 10 terrorists and all of them have been arrested. The group was part of TTP. 
2. It may be recalled that on 9th October 2012 Malala, Kainat and Shazia were attacked when they were returning from their school i.e., Khushal Public School. On their way back, terrorists Israr ur Rehman and Izhar Ullah stopped the school van and after identifying Malala Yousufzai, fired at her head with 9mm pistol, meanwhile Kainat and Shazia were also fired upon. Malala was evacuated to CMH Peshawar in critically injured condition by Army Helicopter. She under-went head surgery in CMH Peshawar and was subsequently shifted to AFIC, Rawalpindi. After treatment in AFIC, she was sent to UK for rehabilitation and further treatment. 
3. Accused Israr ur Rehman was the first one to be apprehended. During investigation, he confessed his involvement in this case. On the basis of information provided by Israr ur Rehman, the remaining terrorists were also arrested. This was an Intelligence Led Joint Operation that involved Local formation, ISI, Military Intelligence and Police. The success of this operation is attributed to the hard work and tireless efforts of these agencies for which they deserve appreciation.
4. ‘ Shura’ group was led by Zafar Iqbal, who owned a furniture shop in Swat. The group acted upon the instructions of Mullah Fazlullah, who, while based in Kunar, Afghanistan passed instructions through his two associates, Abdullah alias Abu Bakar and Habib Khan alias Maseen Da,. It is a known fact now that Mullah Fazlullah and other TTP terrorists in Afghanistan are involved in terrorists activities in Pakistan and are wanted by Government of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*

*


* 
Wing Commander Khurram Samad Shaheed - June 3, 2014













weapons seized by FC in another raid:














Some random pics:











*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*NWA (pics are old but not reposts) :














*


























*Train comemorating Defence day:



*


----------



## Soldier-X

from some video...


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Army rescues a child from raging flood water!...Salute!*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=794156447294934







cadet zain said:


> View attachment 48696
> View attachment 48697
> View attachment 48698
> View attachment 48699
> View attachment 48700
> View attachment 48701




*AEY WATAN PAK WATAN*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Soldier-X




----------



## Soldier-X

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Army rescues a child from raging flood water!...Salute!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=794156447294934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AEY WATAN PAK WATAN*


yeah, it got my attention bcz of HD video qualty..
as it was not some kinda ISPR production


----------



## Soldier-X




----------



## Quwa

cadet zain said:


> View attachment 48702
> View attachment 48703
> View attachment 48704
> View attachment 48705
> View attachment 48706
> View attachment 48707


What's the source video for these photos?


----------



## gangsta_rap

Mark Sien said:


> What's the source video for these photos?



mainly snapshots of music videos that were presented as a tribute to the military during Yom-e-Shuhudda 2014


----------



## Side-Winder




----------



## VelocuR

Can someone edit Pakistani soldier to make it better look? I want similar tough big soldier from Turkey on right side. 

@Stealth, maybe you can?


----------



## Bossman

VelocuR said:


> Can someone edit Pakistani soldier to make it better look? I want similar tough big soldier from Turkey on right side.
> 
> @Stealth, maybe you can?



are you a homosexual?


----------



## VelocuR

Bossman said:


> are you a homosexual?



No....Just fix the picture, that's all.


----------



## Thorough Pro

Fix what? What's wrong with the soldier standing in the pic? It ain't no Holywood movie kid, it's real life



VelocuR said:


> No....Just fix the picture, that's all.


----------



## Bratva

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=873972615986778





Light commando battalion new black outfit. 0:50-1:10





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152464342002663






Quick Response Force (QRF)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Mark Sien said:


> What's the source video for these photos?



One of the source is this song video, other is posted by desert fighter

Pak army song aya watan tera ishara aa gaya 2014 | Tune.pk


----------



## Side-Winder

Way to go...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Inception-06

Bratva said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=873972615986778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light commando battalion new black outfit. 0:50-1:10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152464342002663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick Response Force (QRF)



First Video:

1.Very nice Idea to bring school classes a day in an Army Base, every school should have such a program !

2. Sad to see that still many Type-59IIM tanks are not upgraded to Al-Zarrar standard.

3. interesting was the see 37mm AA Gun, which had no upgrades by GIDS.

Second Video: 

The Soldiers show a very high battle moral.


----------



## Zarvan

Ulla said:


> First Video:
> 
> 1.Very nice Idea to bring school classes a day in an Army Base, every school should have such a program !
> 
> 2. Sad to see that still many Type-59IIM tanks are not upgraded to Al-Zarrar standard.
> 
> 3. interesting was the see 37mm AA Gun, which had no upgrades by GIDS.
> 
> Second Video:
> 
> The Soldiers show a very high battle moral.


There was never the plan to upgrade all Type 59 to Al Zarrar standard


----------



## Mujahid

Mark Sien said:


> What's the source video for these photos?



there are two sources, one of the song is a dedication from Askari Bank 'Ae Watan Pyare Watan'
and the other is a song of Rahat Fateh Ali Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> There was never the plan to upgrade all Type 59 to Al Zarrar standard



So why ?


----------



## dexter

Karakoram K-8VB under development at PAC (Pakistan aeronautical complex) for Bolivian airforce.
total 13 countries are using karakoram K-8 jets for training/light attack purpose.






total 6 aircrafts delivered to Bolivian airforce.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani shaheens



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Ulla said:


> So why ?


Because yes after upgradation Al Zarrar we get third generation Tank but among 3rd Generation Tanks it is way behind and in next few years we would have to replace them too


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> Because yes after upgradation Al Zarrar we get third generation Tank but among 3rd Generation Tanks it is way behind and in next few years we would have to replace them too



Its has nothing to do with genrations, but lack of funds !


----------



## Zarvan

Ulla said:


> Its has nothing to do with genrations, but lack of funds !


No Sir it has nothing to do with lack of funds we never were going to upgrade all type Type 59 it was never the plan


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=276051622605202

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pakistani shaheens said:


> View attachment 56695
> View attachment 56696
> View attachment 56697
> View attachment 56698
> View attachment 56699
> View attachment 56701



Do you know how old these pics are bro n how many times posted ? The army pics are from swat n SW operations in late 2000s... The FC pic is from the early 2000...


----------



## Interceptor2014

dexter said:


> Karakoram K-8VB under development at PAC (Pakistan aeronautical complex) for Bolivian airforce.
> total 13 countries are using karakoram K-8 jets for training/light attack purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> total 6 aircrafts delivered to Bolivian airforce.



Its nice to see that PAC is making them for export rather than just China. I think now PAC should look towards its block-II and also for investment they can easily invite the GCC countries and North African Muslim countries too.

I am sure if China doesn't have any interest left in then it might going to leave it and may be same for JF-17s too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1




----------



## hassan1




----------



## hassan1

Dedicated to all bombers pilots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

@Horus you uploaded a video this morning on FB page of Armed Forces - @ 2:06 min what is the Badge on Right side of the pilot - the skull patch 
F-16 c/d?


----------



## Kompromat

balixd said:


> @Horus you uploaded a video this morning on FB page of Armed Forces - @ 2:06 min what is the Badge on Right side of the pilot - the skull patch
> F-16 c/d?


----------



## Amaa'n

View attachment 1a49ff60271ca5224334f9e9db1dec6e.jpg

View attachment 365fac902a5d8d0a0219c1394e0bbfdd.jpg


Horus said:


> View attachment 73405


No not this one, chk video at2:06... Its Squadron patch on chest


----------



## VelocuR

hassan1 said:


> Dedicated to all bombers pilots
> View attachment 72452



Can Pakistan purchase latest Russian bomber bear?
















????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

balixd said:


> View attachment 73483
> 
> View attachment 73484
> 
> No not this one, chk video at2:06... Its Squadron patch on chest



Its 26th sq's patch


----------



## Amaa'n

Horus said:


> Its 26th sq's patch


hes pilot of JF 17 that is for sure - but Sq.26 is black spiders - they have a different patch ----
unless they have redesigned it


----------



## Kompromat

balixd said:


> hes pilot of JF 17 that is for sure - but Sq.26 is black spiders - they have a different patch ----
> unless they have redesigned it



There are quite a few designs for each sq


----------



## Amaa'n

Horus said:


> There are quite a few designs for each sq


any clear pic of the patch in question??
@Fulcrum15 a little help here??


----------



## Jango

balixd said:


> any clear pic of the patch in question??
> @Fulcrum15 a little help here??



A modified version of this one perhaps?





http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Inception-06

VelocuR said:


> Can Pakistan purchase latest Russian bomber bear?
> 
> View attachment 73493
> 
> 
> View attachment 73494
> 
> 
> View attachment 73495
> 
> 
> ????



for which role ? It needs heavy protection in any mission !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1

H-5 HARBIN BOMBER (1966-1969)
PAF NAME :B-56 BLACK TONGA


----------



## Inception-06

hassan1 said:


> H-5 HARBIN BOMBER (1966-1969)
> PAF NAME :B-56 BLACK TONGA
> View attachment 74874



The H-5 Harbin was only for 3 years in service with the PAF, why so ? And how many where in service with PAF, what happen with the retired H-5 planes ?


----------



## hassan1

Ulla said:


> The H-5 Harbin was only for 3 years in service with the PAF, why so ? And how many where in service with PAF, what happen with the retired H-5 planes ?


PAF had operated a number of H-5s designated B-56.... These aircraft served alongside American-built Martin B-57s. H 5 was affectionately called the Tonga by PAF flyers due to its lackluster performance and its looks which only a mother could adore. . Tongas are horse drawn contraptions used as a mode of transport even today in far flung rural areas of Pakistan The H-5s were not popular with Pakistani pilots bcoz they lacked some sort of aiming device....And at night, they only had electro optical manual bomb sights! the B-57's were far more sophisticated with their RB-1A's and they were eventually traded back to China in exchange for more Shenyang F-6s.. B-56 remained in service with PAF from 1966 to 1969. Perhaps few grounded B-56s stayed in Pakistan and probably can be found in derelict condition at some air base in Pakistan, a stark reminder of their brief and unpretentious service in Pakistan. However, in China they continued to serve for a long time and were retired only around 2005.

PAF HALIFAX BOMBER

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

VelocuR said:


> Can Pakistan purchase latest Russian bomber bear?
> 
> View attachment 73493
> 
> 
> View attachment 73494
> 
> 
> View attachment 73495
> 
> 
> ????


Latest, if you are living in the 50s. BTW the Indian Navy has a version of this plane and I am so happy that they do.


----------



## hkdas

Bossman said:


> Latest, if you are living in the 50s. BTW the Indian Navy has a version of this plane and I am so happy that they do.


----------



## hassan1

*Saudi National Day




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1

PAF Beechcraft 350C Super King Air

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

hassan1 said:


> PAF Beechcraft 350C Super King Air
> View attachment 78384



Where did you get this picture from?

Is it real or a photoshop?

The Beechcraft color scheme is that of SPD. Didn't know they operate Beechcrafts as well!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1

2 PAF Beechcraft 350C Super King Air at PAF base NUR KHAN


----------



## Jango

This is a recent ad given by CAA for the Beechcraft which CAA used for runway instrumentation. Maybe SPD bought this one?


----------



## hassan1

HERE IS SOME WEBINFORMATION ABOUT PAF BECHCRAFT 350



N470SC PFI LEASING LLC Beechcraft 350C Super King Air - Planespotters.net Just Aviation
PAAF 419 Pakistan Air Force Beechcraft 350 Super King Air - Planespotters.net Just Aviation
Military Database - Scramble



Fulcrum15 said:


> This is a recent ad given by CAA for the Beechcraft which CAA used for runway instrumentation. Maybe SPD bought this one?
> 
> View attachment 78577


PAF have Beechcraft 350C not Beechcraft 200

CAA KING AIR 200

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Bossman said:


> Latest, if you are living in the 50s. BTW the Indian Navy has a version of this plane and I am so happy that they do.



Okay, then display your flag as India. 

This plane is amazing and currently fly around the globe. Hopefully Russia and Pakistan try to negotiate it maybe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

when the night is Dead Silent - this is how we light it up - a friend from the front line

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

hassan1 said:


> PAF had operated a number of H-5s designated B-56.... These aircraft served alongside American-built Martin B-57s. H 5 was affectionately called the Tonga by PAF flyers due to its lackluster performance and its looks which only a mother could adore. . Tongas are horse drawn contraptions used as a mode of transport even today in far flung rural areas of Pakistan The H-5s were not popular with Pakistani pilots bcoz they lacked some sort of aiming device....And at night, they only had electro optical manual bomb sights! the B-57's were far more sophisticated with their RB-1A's and they were eventually traded back to China in exchange for more Shenyang F-6s.. B-56 remained in service with PAF from 1966 to 1969. Perhaps few grounded B-56s stayed in Pakistan and probably can be found in derelict condition at some air base in Pakistan, a stark reminder of their brief and unpretentious service in Pakistan. However, in China they continued to serve for a long time and were retired only around 2005.
> 
> PAF HALIFAX BOMBER
> View attachment 75071



Hassan my Brother thx a lot for this very detailed and nice description of the H-5 in PAF !


----------



## Inception-06

VelocuR said:


> Okay, then display your flag as India.
> 
> This plane is amazing and currently fly around the globe. Hopefully Russia and Pakistan try to negotiate it maybe.



Yes its a amazing plane, but which role should it play ? For the S.P.D ? Navy ? Army .....



hassan1 said:


> HERE IS SOME WEBINFORMATION ABOUT PAF BECHCRAFT 350
> View attachment 78582
> N470SC PFI LEASING LLC Beechcraft 350C Super King Air - Planespotters.net Just Aviation
> PAAF 419 Pakistan Air Force Beechcraft 350 Super King Air - Planespotters.net Just Aviation
> Military Database - Scramble
> 
> 
> PAF have Beechcraft 350C not Beechcraft 200
> 
> CAA KING AIR 200
> View attachment 78587



Are the planes sold or not and how many are still in service ?



Fulcrum15 said:


> Where did you get this picture from?
> 
> Is it real or a photoshop?
> 
> The Beechcraft color scheme is that of SPD. Didn't know they operate Beechcrafts as well!



That could be right, because the SPD Helicopter Bell-412 EP has the same color sheme.

here is a picture:


----------



## Bossman

VelocuR said:


> Okay, then display your flag as India.
> 
> This plane is amazing and currently fly around the globe. Hopefully Russia and Pakistan try to negotiate it maybe.



Do you understand Sarcasm? What is this aircraft good for in the Indo Pak context and how come Indian Navy hardly flies it?


----------



## hassan1

T-37 RED color scheme

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1




----------



## VelocuR

Ulla said:


> Yes its a amazing plane, but which role should it play ? For the S.P.D ? Navy ? Army .....



It should be Airforce as the role of Bombers after our IL78 refueller induction in PAF inventories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1




----------



## hassan1

PAF Scheibe SF-25 Falke Glider

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dexter

*Reclaiming Sovereignty*
*




 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=282767445266953





*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1




----------



## shaheenmissile



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Bratva said:


>



What are the realistic chances of our F-7P to survice against Indian M-29, Mirrage-2000 and Su-30MKI in air battles ?


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Bratva said:


>



Some awesome images.Loved the milky way in the background.Good work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujahid

*Officer checks a captured weapon of terrorists as operation continues against the enemies of Pakistan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

shaheenmissile said:


> View attachment 100563


this is GIDs sharper


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shaheenmissile

Dr. Stranglove said:


> this is GIDs sharper


no this is not shahpur. But you can see shahpur's wing in the left corner of the pic.


----------



## Huda



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*





PAF is experimenting with indigenous, advanced Multiple Ejector Racks which are similar to BRU-41 Multiple Ejector Racks used on the F-16s, F-15s and F/A-18 Hornets. The MERs allow the aircraft to carry multiple payloads on a single 'Hardpoint'. In this picture the JF-17 is carrying 2X bombs on a single Hardpoint using the MERs. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PAK + TURK JOINT EX
















*




*






TRAINING THE ARABS (Saudis)


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Training the Saudis??
:





Paratroopers from friendly nations and a Pak soldier during training in Pak:






Pak Cadets at German & Australian academies:












...

Ranger at UN Mission






F-7,J-10,Mirage--PAF & PLAAF during military ex:







PAF F-16s in Turkey during recent excercise:






REMEMBERING GYARI MARTYERS!





*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bratva

Ulla said:


> What are the realistic chances of our F-7P to survice against Indian M-29, Mirrage-2000 and Su-30MKI in air battles ?




F-7P vs Mig-29 = 40-60

F-7P vs M-2000 = 30-70

F-7P vs MKI = 20-80

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pakistani shaheens said:


> View attachment 56695
> View attachment 56696
> View attachment 56697
> View attachment 56698
> View attachment 56699
> View attachment 56701




*these pics are OLD AS HELL N POSTED DOZENS OF TIMES.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shaheenmissile

Looks like those Ex-Jordanian F-16 with Bird cutter and forward looking light.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Baktar Shikan Anti-Tank Guided Missile system (ATGM) being employed during Exercise Azam-e-Nau (2013).

Baktar Shikan can also be mounted on Cobra attack helicopters and Armored Personnel Carriers (APCs). Its long range, penetration power and a powerful anti-jamming capability form a potent defence against armored targets.

Specs as under.

Range: 3,000 m
Hit probability: > 90 %
Penetration probability: 90 %
Rate of Fire 2-3 Rds per minute
Mean Flying Speed 220 m/s
Propulsion: Solid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER




----------



## hassan1




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1




----------



## dexter

Below are Capt. Salman Farooq Lodhi Shaheed's belongings






*I went for the nation, for the life which I promised to give away; I did it. Its your turn now. Pakistan is your land, your blood is not valuable than your country. Be Brave, Be Bold; Be a Pakistani. *

May Allah Swt Accept His Shahadat & Raise his Darjaat, Aameen

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

dexter said:


> Below are Capt. Salman Farooq Lodhi Shaheed's belongings
> 
> View attachment 110000
> 
> 
> *I went for the nation, for the life which I promised to give away; I did it. Its your turn now. Pakistan is your land, your blood is not valuable than your country. Be Brave, Be Bold; Be a Pakistani. *
> 
> May Allah Swt Accept His Shahadat & Raise his Darjaat, Aameen














*His son:*








*Martyred during Op Silence/Sunrise 2007.*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## hassan1

saab 2000 in ksa


----------



## Zarvan

hassan1 said:


> saab 2000 in ksa
> View attachment 111391


Saudis were secretly sold 4 SAAB 2000 by Sweden @Mosamania @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa


----------



## danish_vij

dexter said:


> View attachment 110000


RIP soldier......may god bless him greatest place up there!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Credits: cadet zain


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 112202
> 
> 
> 
> Credits: cadet zain



make the M-5P any sense when every criminal in Pakistan can get a Ak-47 ?


----------



## Kompromat

Ulla said:


> make the M-5P any sense when every criminal in Pakistan can get a Ak-47 ?



CQC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shaheenmissile

hassan1 said:


> saab 2000 in ksa
> View attachment 111391


This is Pakistani AWACS not Saudi. We have been generous or cooperative (which ever way you want to put it) and sent erieye during their Largest military exercise Sword of Abdullah,in April this year.
Another thing is apart from one,no other Erieye shows their serial Number anymore,all have been whitewashed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

shaheenmissile said:


> This is Pakistani AWACS not Saudi. We have been generous or cooperative (which ever way you want to put it) and sent erieye during their Largest military exercise Sword of Abdullah,in April this year.
> Another thing is apart from one,no other Erieye shows their serial Number anymore,all have been whitewashed.


They have four off there own I don't think they need ours

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shaheenmissile

Zarvan said:


> They have four off there own I don't think they need ours


They have E-3. Why would they buy erieye?
Anyways,this one is PAF's for sure.


----------



## hassan1




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

shaheenmissile said:


> They have E-3. Why would they buy erieye?
> Anyways,this one is PAF's for sure.



Saudia bought erieye for it's SANG


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nawaz distributes gifts to IDPs in Miramshah.


----------



## hassan1




----------



## dexter

*





Pakistani fighter pilot with American T-38 Talon aircraft.*


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

*Defenders of the Nation*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=811937842170157

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Pakistani M-109 SP







Pakistani Type-59IIM Tanks securing logistic lines.....




Pakistani missile firing Base, a Abdali Short range ballistic missile, Its accuracy is sufficient for use against military targets such as bases or airfields.





A well equipped Pakistani Infantry Soldier.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

Welcome back @DESERT FIGHTER missed u and ur military albums brah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Old but Gold !

Pakistan army troops take their position facing towards an India border post at Chakothi during Kargil war.






Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif (L) addresses Pakistani army personnel at Keil, close to the Line of Control,1999 during the Kargil wair. Notice the old COAS Kayani in the backround, which role did Kayani play during the Kargil war ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

P














Two Russian Naval warships - frigate Yarsolav Mudry and tanker Kola – have arrived on a goodwill visit at Karachi port on Thursday.

A joint counter narcotics exercise will be conducted on Monday (October 20), involving Pakistan Navy, Pakistan Maritime Security Agency, Anti-Narcotics Force and Russian flotilla. Visit of Russia’s Federal Department of Counter Narcotics Director Victor P Ivonov is also planned concurrent to the ships visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GHOST RIDER

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 136697
> View attachment 136698
> View attachment 136699
> View attachment 136700
> View attachment 136701
> 
> 
> Two Russian Naval warships - frigate Yarsolav Mudry and tanker Kola – have arrived on a goodwill visit at Karachi port on Thursday.
> 
> A joint counter narcotics exercise will be conducted on Monday (October 20), involving Pakistan Navy, Pakistan Maritime Security Agency, Anti-Narcotics Force and Russian flotilla. Visit of Russia’s Federal Department of Counter Narcotics Director Victor P Ivonov is also planned concurrent to the ships visit.
> 
> View attachment 136703



3rd picture ,are you sure those are Pakistani ?
look like US Navy Seals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Pakistani Kargil war memories from 1999 ! Troops from all over Pakistan were moved to the Indian Border ! Pakistan was full prepared for a war with India !

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## black-hawk_101

Ulla said:


> Pakistani M-109 SP
> 
> View attachment 136670
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani Type-59IIM Tanks securing logistic lines.....
> View attachment 136671
> 
> Pakistani missile firing Base, a Abdali Short range ballistic missile, Its accuracy is sufficient for use against military targets such as bases or airfields.
> View attachment 136672
> 
> 
> A well equipped Pakistani Infantry Soldier.
> View attachment 136673



Pakistan Army-Airforce-Navy should use their old weapons against India as we don't need to keep these old weapons in stock as we are building new ones.

PA should upgrade Hatf-I, Abdali and Ghaznavi missiles to use against India in current scenario.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Once belonged to Afghan SF Kandak Commandos.. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FLIR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 137307
> 
> 
> *Once belonged to Afghan SF Kandak Commandoes.. *


 

Look at the lights dam even americans cant do that!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

CM-400s:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> CM-400s:
> 
> View attachment 137337
> View attachment 137336
> View attachment 137339
> View attachment 137338


Only first picture has CM400 not all


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Only first picture has CM400 not all


Forgive me I'm blind ..





Sarcasm applied.


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Forgive me I'm blind ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarcasm applied.


Well it was said first BLOCK is expected to come in July but now its October How long will it take ?


----------



## Shabi1

Zarvan said:


> Well it was said first BLOCK is expected to come in July but now its October How long will it take ?



I think Block-2 expected in Dec-Jan now, expect pre delivery testing pictures out in November from China. PAC isnt idle in the mean time they have been upgrading all Block-1s.


----------



## Zarvan

Shabi1 said:


> I think Block-2 expected in Dec-Jan now, expect pre delivery testing pictures out in November from China. PAC isnt idle in the mean time they have been upgrading all Block-1s.


Upgrading Block 1 to Block II ?


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

*Once upon a time...
UAE AF Mirage undergoing overhaul at Mirage Rebuild Factory, PAC Kamra - circa 1999

Photo via Peter Foster.*





*
ACM Mushaf Ali Mir (Shaheed), AVM Saleem Akhtar (Shaheed) and President Musharraf standing with Base & Squadron Commanders of F-16 and CCS Mirage/F-7 squadrons during border-stand-off with India in 2002 planned by PAF under name 'Operational Sentinel'.The aircraft in the background are armed with "live rounds"
During the Operational Sentinel, which lasted from December 2001 to end October 2002, PAF remained high alert and distributed its fighting elements across various Forward Operating Air Bases (FOBs) and air fields and conducted Combat Air Patrol (CAP) missions across Pakistan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

dexter said:


> *Once upon a time...
> UAE AF Mirage undergoing overhaul at Mirage Rebuild Factory, PAC Kamra - circa 1999
> 
> Photo via Peter Foster.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ACM Mushaf Ali Mir (Shaheed), AVM Saleem Akhtar (Shaheed) and President Musharraf standing with Base & Squadron Commanders of F-16 and CCS Mirage/F-7 squadrons during border-stand-off with India in 2002 planned by PAF under name 'Operational Sentinel'.The aircraft in the background are armed with "live rounds"
> During the Operational Sentinel, which lasted from December 2001 to end October 2002, PAF remained high alert and distributed its fighting elements across various Forward Operating Air Bases (FOBs) and air fields and conducted Combat Air Patrol (CAP) missions across Pakistan.*



Which Type of Mirrae were overhauled by PAC for UAE AF ?


----------



## dexter

Ulla said:


> Which Type of Mirrae were overhauled by PAC for UAE AF ?



It was the Dassault Mirage 5 that was being overhauled later these were sold to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

*Roll out ceremony of roll-out ceremony of ex-Lebanese Mirage-III aircraft at MRF, PAC Kamra.





F-7PG being overhauled at PAC Kamra in 2004.




*

*Picture taken in 1976 when PAF pilot Saleem Baig Mirza (retired as Wg Cdr) was commanding this Mirage-5 squadron of UAEAF 






Mirage aircraft undergoing modification for installation of Air-to-Air Refueling probe at MRF, PAC Kamra.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

Pakistan Army Soldier painted:





The modern warfare infantry of Pakistan Army, high motivated, notice they are holding their guns high in to the sky, while shooting their slogan "Allah hu Akbar", that is a typical ceremony before the batte starts l







203mm SP Artillery Gun:







My favorite picture:





Who know which Type of Tank this are ? (I know it want test you...the young hawks in PDF 

May be that might help you guys

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAMPAGE

Ulla said:


> My favorite picture:
> View attachment 138543
> 
> 
> Who know which Type of Tank this are ? (I know it want test you...the young hawks in PDF


T-85 IIAP

Posted this pic some time ago from fb.

Major Up gradation of Type 85 and Type 69 of Pakistan Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Junaid Khosa

Bratva said:


>


Is it PAF Samungily Base Quetta ??


----------



## Zarvan

Two generations separated by 58 courses at their place of origin still serving the same Institutions with same vigor.


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

*Pakistani soldiers taking positions at sensitive locations to ensure security in Muharram..*
*








*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Once upon a time...
Mirages patrolling over Siachen Glachier - circa 1980s.


----------



## dexter

Despite threats,the ceremony was held a day after the suicide bombing that killed 55 people.






Spectators gather for the flag-lowering ceremony at the Pakistan-India border crossing at Wagah on November 3, 2014, a day after the suicide bombing that killed 55 people. 






Man travels on a donkey cart as Pakistani paramilitary troops patrol a day after a suicide bombing, along a street leading to the Wagah border on November 3, 2014.






Pakistani spectators gather for the flag-lowering ceremony at the Pakistan-India border crossing at Wagah on November 3, 2014.






Women security guards check an attendant as spectators gather for the flag-lowering ceremony at the Pakistan-India border crossing at Wagah on November 3, 2014, a day after the suicide bombing that killed 55 people.






Rangers (wearing black uniforms) and Indian Border Security Force (BSF) officers lower their national flags during a daily parade at the Pakistan-India joint check-post at Wagah border, near Lahore November 3, 2014. 






Spectators gather for the flag-lowering ceremony at the Pakistan-India border crossing at Wagah on November 3, 2014. 






Rangers perform during the flag-lowering ceremony at the Pakistan-India border crossing at Wagah on November 3, 2014. 






Spectators attend the flag-lowering ceremony at the Pakistan-India border crossing at Wagah on November 3, 2014, a day after the suicide bombing that killed 55 people. 






Rangers (in black) and Indian Border Security Force (BSF) soldiers (in khaki) perform the flag-lowering ceremony, a day after the suicide bombing that killed 55, at the Pakistan-India border crossing at Wagah on November 3, 2014.






Rangers (in black) stand guard prior to the start of the flag-lowering ceremony, a day after the suicide bombing that killed 55, at the Pakistan-India border crossing at Wagah on November 3, 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Rangers (in black) and Indian Border Security Force (BSF) soldiers (in khaki) perform the flag-lowering ceremony, a day after the suicide bombing that killed 55, at the Pakistan-India border crossing at Wagah on November 3, 2014. 






Rangers (in black) and Indian Border Security Force (BSF) soldiers (in khaki) perform the flag-lowering ceremony, a day after the suicide bombing that killed 55, at the Pakistan-India border crossing at Wagah on November 3, 2014.






Paramilitary soldiers stand guard beside the India-Pakistan Wagah border gate a day after a suicide bomb attack at the Wagah border on November 3, 2014. 






An Indian Border Security Force (BSF) soldier stands guard at the India-Pakistan border at Wagah on November 3, 2014, following the November 2 suicide bomb attack on the Pakistani side of the Wagah border gate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat

@DESERT FIGHTER

What kinda vehicle is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Horus said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> What kinda vehicle is this?


OT-64 SKOT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Heart wrenching pic from my province...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Horus said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> What kinda vehicle is this?



A friend of mind took this pic at Ranger HQ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> A friend of mind took this pic at Ranger HQ..



Apparently we only have 6.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Horus said:


> Apparently we only have 6.


I guess all of these were given to the Rangers... some more:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 146219
> 
> 
> Heart wrenching pic from my province...



You belong to balochistan bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 146219
> 
> 
> Heart wrenching pic from my province...



I thought this was from Thar.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Horus said:


> I thought this was from Thar.



thts some far flung village in baluchistan.. looking at ther terrain and clothes...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> thts so far flung village in baluchistan.. looking at ther terrain and clothes...



Nothing less than a national shame!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shaheenmissile

I think the only Time Pakistan army was there ,was during Earrthquake of Awaran?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 137127


Doesnt look like the same Humvee


----------



## danish_vij

lol the guy on left he looks like sitting on the lower parachute...... 


(ps: *take it light heatedly* i'm not making fun of ur forces......just the pic is kinda funny .....*i know ur forces are quite capable* )


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

danish_vij said:


> lol the guy on left he looks like sitting on the lower parachute......
> 
> 
> (ps: *take it light heatedly* i'm not making fun of ur forces......just the pic is kinda funny .....*i know ur forces are quite capable* )



Those are Iraqi SF training at Cherat...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## danish_vij

DESERT FIGHTER said:


>


but this was posted by u in pakistan military multimedia



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Those are Iraqi SF training at Cherat...


cherat in pakistan ?? or its somewhere else ??


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

danish_vij said:


> but this was posted by u in pakistan military multimedia
> 
> 
> cherat in pakistan ?? or its somewhere else ??



Cherat - Eagles Nest = SSG HQ...

SFs from friendly countries train there... these are pics of Iraqi SFs under going training at Cherat:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## danish_vij

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Cherat - Eagles Nest = SSG HQ...
> 
> SFs from friendly countries train there... these are pics of Iraqi SFs under going training at Cherat:
> 
> View attachment 147639
> View attachment 147641
> View attachment 147642
> View attachment 147643
> View attachment 147644


okzz thanx for info

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1




----------



## hassan1




----------



## Mujahid

Airstrikes on Khariji terrorists in FATA





Identifying targets on map to strike the Khariji terrorists of TTP and Al-Qaeda in FATA





Smoking out the Khariji terrorists of TTP and Al-Qaeda in FATA


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseeker2010

Boatswain's Mate 2nd Class John Acheson signals to the pilot of a Pakistan Alouette III helicopter that it is safe to lift-off from the guided-missile destroyer USS Mitscher (DDG 57). Mitscher is underway in the Arabian Gulf participating in the International Mine Countermeasures Exercise (IMCMEX). With a quarter of the world's navies participating including 6,500 Sailors from every region, IMCMEX is the largest international naval exercise promoting maritime security and the free-flow of trade through mine countermeasure operations, maritime security operations, and maritime infrastructure protection in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility and throughout the world. (U.S. Navy Photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Patrick W. Mullen III/Released)


----------



## ghazi52

The 18th passing out parade was organised for the Rangers basic recruits training course at the Sindh Rangers Training Centre in Karachi. Some 1,122 rangers were inducted following completion of their training.




.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 150787


They are showing some new missiles with JF-17 @Horus @fatman17 @Slav Defence


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> They are showing some new missiles with JF-17 @Horus @fatman17 @Slav Defence



showing them is nice, but if they would be all operational with the Jf-17 would be lethal !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

*The Other Army - Documentary*


----------



## hassan1




----------



## hassan1




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Maj Wasif and 4 other soldiers embraced martyrdom yesterday ..(May Allah bless them and give patience to their loved ones) . Over 38 militant insects dispatched to hell...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER




----------



## hassan1




----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 153511
> View attachment 153512
> View attachment 153513
> View attachment 153514
> View attachment 153515
> View attachment 153516
> View attachment 153517
> View attachment 153518
> View attachment 153519
> View attachment 153520


In picture with JF-17 on left what is the second Missile ? @fatman17 @DESERT FIGHTER @Munir @Luftwaffe


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Man Wasif (Martyred few days ago along with 3 other soldiers on 2 different encounters

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

create a seperate thread for these ancient photos.. @hassan1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1

Dedicated to Air Chief Marshal Mushaf Ali Mir .


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

November 2013

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Troops in a mock ex show for BZU students..:

(nice vid)





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=774519252586017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 158613
> View attachment 158614
> View attachment 158615
> View attachment 158616
> View attachment 158617
> View attachment 158618



dude you are on rampage with these vintage pics... dont get be wrong... but post "new" pics or start a "Vintage PAF planes" thread.. here/;


https://defence.pk/forums/military-photos-multimedia.22/


----------



## hassan1




----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Pak-Turkiye-Afghan Joint Special Forces Ex:































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*





PAK Armoring new UQAAB multi-purpose tactical armored vehicle at IDEAS 2014*

The UQAAB is built on a heavy-duty chassis, equipped with a powerful engine and intelligent AWD system.


Full vehicle is protected with certified CEN B7/NIJ IV armor, which is corresponding to a 7.62 x 51 mm weapon shooting at 30 meters. Armor includes front, sides, rear, roof, and floor, and is designed to resist any incoming threats from any angles. Driver and passengers are completely protected against explosive threats. Add-on armor kit is also available to provide additional protection up to Stanag 4 level (resisting at 14.5x114AP/B32 weapon shooting at 200 meters).

The UQAAB can carry up to 8 soldiers with full equipment, plus driver and co-driver. All seats are equipped with 4-point seat hearnesses. The vehicle has doors at both sides and at the rear of the vehicle. The large ballistic windows provide optimal visibility of external environment. Seating system is designed to protect occupants from IED. Blast attenuation and mitigation technology used for designing the UQAAB minimizes the shockwave and downward forces. Different custom seating are available, according to specific mission requirements. 

The UQAAB is also equipped with several armored enhancements, such as a blast mitigation floor mat, and offers many solutions for offensive actions. The vehicle is provided with a roof turret, which can be mounted with remote weapon station, standard .30 or .50 Cal machine guns, or customer specific weapon system. Seven spring loaded gun-ports are integrated at each seat in order to allow defensive actions. 

PAK Armoring also ensured crew comfort, thanks to front and rear Heating, Ventilation and Air Conditioning system, 12V electrical system upgradable to 24V, auxiliary fans, automatic fire engine suppression system and heavy duty 300 AMP alternator.

Source: IDEAS 2014 - 8th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (1 - 4 Dec 2014) | Page 15

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay




----------



## A.Rafay



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *
> View attachment 159334
> 
> 
> PAK Armoring new UQAAB multi-purpose tactical armored vehicle at IDEAS 2014*
> 
> The UQAAB is built on a heavy-duty chassis, equipped with a powerful engine and intelligent AWD system.
> 
> 
> Full vehicle is protected with certified CEN B7/NIJ IV armor, which is corresponding to a 7.62 x 51 mm weapon shooting at 30 meters. Armor includes front, sides, rear, roof, and floor, and is designed to resist any incoming threats from any angles. Driver and passengers are completely protected against explosive threats. Add-on armor kit is also available to provide additional protection up to Stanag 4 level (resisting at 14.5x114AP/B32 weapon shooting at 200 meters).
> 
> The UQAAB can carry up to 8 soldiers with full equipment, plus driver and co-driver. All seats are equipped with 4-point seat hearnesses. The vehicle has doors at both sides and at the rear of the vehicle. The large ballistic windows provide optimal visibility of external environment. Seating system is designed to protect occupants from IED. Blast attenuation and mitigation technology used for designing the UQAAB minimizes the shockwave and downward forces. Different custom seating are available, according to specific mission requirements.
> 
> The UQAAB is also equipped with several armored enhancements, such as a blast mitigation floor mat, and offers many solutions for offensive actions. The vehicle is provided with a roof turret, which can be mounted with remote weapon station, standard .30 or .50 Cal machine guns, or customer specific weapon system. Seven spring loaded gun-ports are integrated at each seat in order to allow defensive actions.
> 
> PAK Armoring also ensured crew comfort, thanks to front and rear Heating, Ventilation and Air Conditioning system, 12V electrical system upgradable to 24V, auxiliary fans, automatic fire engine suppression system and heavy duty 300 AMP alternator.
> 
> Source: IDEAS 2014 - 8th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (1 - 4 Dec 2014) | Page 15



Finally something for our soldiers to ride in. Not those pickup trucks. This will greatly reduced IED casualties.


----------



## Kompromat

Delta-S of SPD.

SSS - Special Security Service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Horus said:


> Delta-S of SPD.
> 
> SSS - Special Security Service.
> 
> View attachment 159492



Is that the US Marines' woodland digital camo?


----------



## GHOST RIDER

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Pak-Turkiye-Afghan Joint Special Forces Ex:
> 
> View attachment 159304
> View attachment 159305
> View attachment 159306
> View attachment 159307
> View attachment 159308
> View attachment 159309
> View attachment 159310
> View attachment 159311
> View attachment 159312
> View attachment 159313
> *



So Pak and Afghan have same uniform ??


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1




----------



## hassan1




----------



## Inception-06

A.Rafay said:


>



Its new right ? It looks bigger than the hovercraft which I know !


----------



## Rafi

Horus said:


> Delta-S of SPD.
> 
> SSS - Special Security Service.
> 
> View attachment 159492



They guard our Strategic program and it's facilities and personnel, training is very high standard - with highly motivated people.

I think we should have a separate thread for legacy equipment, like a military history pictures thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Danish saleem

Ulla said:


> Its new right ? It looks bigger than the hovercraft which I know !



i read the news the Pakistan Navy acquired Bigger Hovercrafts! but no details i found elsewhere?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*More PAK-TURK-AFGH TRILATERAL EX:





























*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Bell 412EP and AH-1 Cobra attack chopper patrolling the coast line (Gwadar):*








Source: Pakistan Army Aviation Corps - Updated | Page 145

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## black-hawk_101

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Bell 412EP and AH-1 Cobra attack chopper patrolling the coast line (Gwadar):*
> View attachment 161740
> View attachment 161741
> 
> 
> Source: Pakistan Army Aviation Corps - Updated | Page 145


WOW! Amazing. As we are buying F-16s from Jordan then why not AH-1 Cobras from Jordan, Bahrain and Turkey??? I am sure they might give away for free with US APPROVAL at first. Also we can collect more spares from ex-users like Spain and US.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

black-hawk_101 said:


> WOW! Amazing. As we are buying F-16s from Jordan then why not AH-1 Cobras from Jordan, Bahrain and Turkey??? I am sure they might give away for free with US APPROVAL at first. Also we can collect more spares from ex-users like Spain and US.



We did buy a sqd of cobras from Jordan... Turkey still uses em .. and probably will keep using them till their T-129s replace them... but than again these are old frames... we need new replacements for em...


----------



## Neptune

@Horus @DESERT FIGHTER Great pics thanks for sharing. But kindly can you please blur the background in the 9th photo (the last one) since the faces of the fallen ÖKK operators are clearly visible. Also, in the 8th photo, can you blur the chest of the ÖKK officer in the middle as well. I can see what sort of courses he has taken very easily. It's higly important, you can delete these if you bother. Thanks for your understanding. 
Regards.

Pakistan Military Multimedia | Page 229


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Neptune said:


> @Horus @DESERT FIGHTER Great pics thanks for sharing. But kindly can you please blur the background in the 9th photo (the last one) since the faces of the fallen ÖKK operators are clearly visible. Also, in the 8th photo, can you blur the chest of the ÖKK officer in the middle as well. I can see what sort of courses he has taken very easily. It's higly important, you can delete these if you bother. Thanks for your understanding.
> Regards.
> 
> Pakistan Military Multimedia | Page 229



I can't fit or delete these pics my friend...

P.S these pics are all over the Internet got them from Getty images.


----------



## hassan1

*A PIONEER PROVES HIS METTLE*

On 4 November 1948, a PAF Dakota, returning after an air supply paradrop near Skardu, ran into two Indian Air Force Tempests patrolling the area. When Flying Officer M A Dogar, the Dakota's pilot, ignored orders by the fighters to accompany them to the nearest Indian airfield, the Dakota was attacked. The cannon fire killed a crew member, Naik Muhammad Din and wounded Flying Officer jagjivan, the navigator. But the courageous Dogar refused to give- in. Handling the aircraft with great skill, he continued to take evasive action till he managed to enter the narrow mouth of the valley below. He flew down to treetop height and flying along the twisting river escaped to safety. In the painting the Dakota, which has successfully evaded the Tempest leader and is threatened by his No 2 in the distance, is commencing another evasive manoeuvre.

Flying Officer Dogar was later decorated by Khawaja Nazimuddin, the Prime Minister of Pakistan, with the gallantry award of Sitara-i-jurat, the first to be received by an officer of the Pakistan Air Force.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

krash said:


> Is that the US Marines' woodland digital camo?



It looks siniliar to MARPAT.


----------



## Reichmarshal

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It looks siniliar to MARPAT.


SPD camo


----------



## khanasifm

looks like after 2000 series
*Griffon 2000TD*
8000 series was acquired, 
*Griffon 8100TD*



Griffon Hoverwork: Griffon 8100TD

Griffon Hoverwork: Griffon 8100TD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

Griffon Hoverwork - Hovercraft Manufacturers, Designers of Hovercraft ...




2000 Pak Marines

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n

Tango hideout in Khyber


----------



## truthseeker2010

Zarvan said:


>



what is written on the wall?


----------



## Zarvan

truthseeker2010 said:


> what is written on the wall?


Kashmir is Juglugar vein of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Kompromat

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 175456
> View attachment 175457



Post these in unofficial art thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Zarvan

*میری عمر کا نہ لحاظ کر جسم کے ٹکڑے دو چار کر
میں دین محمد کا سپاہی ہوں میری شہادت کا انتظام کر*




It looks the new G3 which I mean the latest gradation done by POF this looks good @Horus


----------



## Rajput Warrior




----------



## Rajput Warrior



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajput Warrior



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajput Warrior



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rajput Warrior



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*@Ulla the pics you posted are from 2013 Elections! 2 years old...*

*Inside the school!
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

did anyone notice the FLIR on the bell?









Interesting C-130s,MIs n now bells are using these systems..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> did anyone notice the FLIR on the bell?
> 
> View attachment 177432
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting C-130s,MIs n now bells are using these systems..



already posted and discussed in army aviation section !


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> already posted and discussed in army aviation section !



in this thread? is it also 2 years old n a repost?


----------



## Tacticool

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 177414
> View attachment 177415


What is written with red lines on the board having verse of Quran in 2nd picture?


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> in this thread? is it also 2 years old n a repost?



Not in the thread, but in Pakistan Army aviation section !


"is it also 2 years old n a repost?" what ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abdul_Haseeb said:


> What is written with red lines on the board having verse of Quran in 2nd picture?



A Quranic verse with urdu translation...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER




----------



## truthseeker2010

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> A Quranic verse with urdu translation...



no sir its with spray paint....i think those ******* did that.....another proof that they are not muslims......


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

truthseeker2010 said:


> no sir its with spray paint....i think those ******* did that.....another proof that they are not muslims......


calligraphy..


----------



## Tacticool

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> A Quranic verse with urdu translation...


No something overwritten on it with red (blood or paint)


----------



## hassan1




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1

dedicated to bristol freighter crew

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 178151



very boring stuff !


----------



## Kompromat

We deliver results.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Horus said:


> We deliver results.
> 
> View attachment 178159



What type of bomb is in the picture?


----------



## Amaa'n

did you serve in the Force dear?


hassan1 said:


> View attachment 178151


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

balixd said:


> did you serve in the Force dear?



he is a machine, you will not get any answer ^^

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

IED planted for my bud and his team.... During routine foot patrol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

Ulla said:


> he is a machine, you will not get any answer ^^



machine can post and create an account here on this forum?? and machine can post any thing relevant to the subject ?? 



hassan1 said:


> View attachment 178468



hey machine did ya ever serve in air force ?? PAF ?


----------



## truthseeker2010

balixd said:


>



i don't get this?


----------



## Muhammad Omar

balixd said:


>



Picture to achi hai but hai kya?? bnde kahan gai?


----------



## Amaa'n

truthseeker2010 said:


> i don't get this?





Muhammad Omar said:


> Picture to achi hai but hai kya?? bnde kahan gai?


My badd, check my post above again.... Ied planted for my friend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

balixd said:


> IED planted for my bud and his team.... During routine foot patrol



In the first pic, can a naked eye detect IED? i mean the experts, does the normal soldier or BDS distinguish in the terrain?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

truthseeker2010 said:


> In the first pic, can a naked eye detect IED? i mean the experts, does the normal soldier or BDS distinguish in the terrain?


Yes, those who Patrol the area every day are well aware of the terrain, and that color of soul says it all, once you dig up ground the soil gets up side down, do keep in mind they were on foot


----------



## hassan1




----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1




----------



## hassan1




----------



## hassan1




----------



## Inception-06

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 179404
> View attachment 179405
> View attachment 179406
> View attachment 179407
> View attachment 179408



are you ill ? Stop post this old crapp shitt !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Never knew these old junks are still being operated. There should be a separate thread for those stone age junks.


----------



## truthseeker2010

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 179404
> View attachment 179405
> View attachment 179406
> View attachment 179407
> View attachment 179408



make a thread "old is gold" and post all your stuff there......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

American Pakistani said:


> Never knew these old junks are still being operated. There should be a separate thread for those stone age junks.


obviously you don't know any thing. Hassan is posting historical picture. Except for Y 12 none of these are operational and have not been for decades in some cases.


----------



## Inception-06

Hassan is a old guy who gives a shitt on us all and will still keep on posting museum stuff  right Hassan ?


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frogman

truthseeker2010 said:


> In the first pic, can a naked eye detect IED? i mean the experts, does the normal soldier or BDS distinguish in the terrain?



Here is the POV of a British Valon man. He is the point man in a Pn and has IED detecting kit (the Valon).


----------



## hassan1




----------



## hassan1




----------



## hassan1

Dedicated to No. 25 Squadron Night Strike Eagles.


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Adecypher



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Frogman said:


> Here is the POV of a British Valon man. He is the point man in a Pn and has IED detecting kit (the Valon).


That is what we do ... Everyday the routes are cleared by soldiers for incoming convoys..

Interesting fact that many here might not know.. During the Gulf war I Pak sent 10,000 + troops to Kuwait .. Their duty also included remining mines planted by Iraqi forces..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Old pics from Op Zarb e Azab:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## VelocuR

Why didn't our Moderators do something to clear up old pictures from Hassan collection? This thread is about New Military equipments and update new information, not old collections.

@Horus @Oscar @WebMaster, please please fix this thread. Other countries' military multimedia threads are *superb clean than here. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

VelocuR said:


> Why didn't our Moderators do something to clear up old pictures from Hassan collection? This thread is about New Military equipments and update new information, not old collections.
> 
> @Horus @Oscar @WebMaster, please please fix this thread. Other countries' military multimedia threads are *superb clean than here. *



That guy is like a bot .. He doesn't listen to anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

View attachment 180334

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## VelocuR

@DESERT FIGHTER , just remove him from this thread, can our moderators do?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

VelocuR said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER , just remove him from this thread, can our moderators do?


They can ban him from the thread!




-------------------------------------------------------------


*Maj Wasif Shaheed in the left most :*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani

@Horus @WebMaster can't you guys transfer those stone era pics to a new thread with a title "PDF Museum" or something like that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 180592



Can you stop being a bloody bot? and take your crappy ancient pics to another thread? @Fulcrum15 @Horus @Chak Bamu @Jungibaaz @Oscar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Can you stop being a bloody bot? and take your crappy ancient pics to another thread? @Fulcrum15 @Horus @Chak Bamu @Jungibaaz @Oscar.


good luck getting an answer out of him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Dr. Stranglove said:


> good luck getting an answer out of him


Thts why i tagged moderators.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 180618
> View attachment 180619
> View attachment 180620
> 
> 
> 
> Thts why i tagged moderators.


they have been tagged before they havent done anything yet
there is thread about historical airplanes of armed forced he can post in that thread if he likes but he keeps posting this just

one question these scopes on aks and g3s are these bought by troops themselfs or PA provides them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Dr. Stranglove said:


> they have been tagged before they havent done anything yet
> there is thread about historical airplanes of armed forced he can post in that thread if he likes but he keeps posting this just
> 
> one question these scopes on aks and g3s are these bought by troops themselfs or PA provides them



By the army... regiments in particulars.

*From July 2014







*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Inception-06

Pakistani Ranger at PAK/india border

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> Pakistani Ranger at PAK/india border
> View attachment 180669
> View attachment 180670
> 
> 
> View attachment 180675
> View attachment 180680
> View attachment 180679
> View attachment 180677
> View attachment 180676
> View attachment 180674



Bhai.. im sorry for being an asshole.. but most of these pics have been posted and are old.. post recent pics... sorry again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*OLD PICS *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafi

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 180905



Sick picture - bro - "fire at will - boys" Op kill injun dogs.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaonalpha

Ive got a couple of photos of Gen.Raheel Sharif while he was attending a Ceremony of an initiative called the PACES program *( Physical Agility Combat Efficiency System) *.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

kaonalpha said:


> Ive got a couple of photos of Gen.Raheel Sharif while he was attending a Ceremony of an initiative called the PACES program *( Physical Agility Combat Efficiency System) *.



Post away!


----------



## LonE_WolF



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 180905

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

* FUK YEAH!!!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

Rajput Warrior said:


> View attachment 176402
> View attachment 176403
> View attachment 176405
> View attachment 176406
> 
> 
> View attachment 176407


A minor point. The first picture is not Zarrar AT unit. They are usually not photographed very easily because they are seldom seen openly. They come in their transport, and are taken immediately inside of the closest cordon. The pictures of the rest of the SSG troops are those who provide the manpower for the AZ ATT in the secondary and tertiary cordons.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jango

blain2 said:


> A minor point. The first picture is not Zarrar AT unit. They are usually not photographed very easily because they are seldom seen openly. They come in their transport, and are taken immediately inside of the closest cordon. The pictures of the rest of the SSG troops are those who provide the manpower for the AZ ATT in the secondary and tertiary cordons.



These boys did come from Tarbela in a Mi-17 (white colored to be precise). A couple of shehzores around the helo as well.

Got a picture lying around here somewhere.

What else do you mean by 'their transport'?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 181309


 fake picture/ images are not allowed in this Topic, I hope that you get banned, you old goat !


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*
















Pic is from Mir Ali (When it was cleared last year)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mine clearing stuff:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*UQAAB (Falcon) All Purpose Armoured Vehicle:*


----------



## Irfan Baloch

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *UQAAB (Falcon) All Purpose Armoured Vehicle:*


when you get time
please respond to my messages on FB.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


>


useless and crap. just to cool us down and now not even this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..Pakistan Air Force PAF Sisters In Hijab, 
MASHALLAH Proud Of Them
..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pak:








ghazi52 said:


> ..Pakistan Air Force PAF Sisters In Hijab,
> MASHALLAH Proud Of Them
> ..



They (2nd pic) are Iraqi or something not Pak..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

ghazi52 said:


> ..Pakistan Air Force PAF Sisters In Hijab,
> MASHALLAH Proud Of Them
> ..





> They (2nd pic) are Iraqi or something not Pak..



Egyptian Armed Forces Doctors at the Egyptian Field Hospital Bagram, Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senses



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Operation Zarb e Azab:*

\










*Parade at Pakistan Military Academy.*






@Nihonjin1051 check out this thread bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Operation Zarb e Azab:*
> 
> View attachment 182617


This is a awesome picture!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Path-Finder said:


> This is a awesome picture!



There alot of awesome pics from Operation Zarb e Azab posted on the previous pages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Path-Finder said:


> This is a awesome picture!



Its like this here: german wehrmacht (Army) in Stalingrad, urbanwarfare WW2:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*BLAST FROM THE PAST!

PAF FORMATION REPRESENTING THE PAK FLAG:








PNS GHAZI & HER DAREDEVIL CREW(THE HUNTER)-RIP WARRIORS!*





[

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

Ulla said:


> Its like this here: german wehrmacht (Army) in Stalingrad, urbanwarfare WW2:
> View attachment 182667
> View attachment 182668



Situation is like your signature.

Victory till death !Victory for Pakistan ! Victory till last inch of our Blood !
Pakistan Zindabad ! Pakistan Fauji Zindabad !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Path-Finder said:


> This is a awesome picture!


*Here are a few awesome pics from the Operation (REPOSTS) :































*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseeker2010

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *BLAST FROM THE PAST!
> 
> PAF FORMATION REPRESENTING THE PAK FLAG:
> 
> View attachment 182678
> *
> [



They should do this again.....



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Here are a few awesome pics from the Operation (REPOSTS) :
> 
> View attachment 182686
> View attachment 182687
> View attachment 182688
> View attachment 182690
> View attachment 182691
> View attachment 182692
> View attachment 182693
> View attachment 182695
> View attachment 182696
> View attachment 182697
> *



This is some serious ****!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

Path-Finder said:


> Situation is like your signature.
> 
> Victory till death !Victory for Pakistan ! Victory till last inch of our Blood !
> Pakistan Zindabad ! Pakistan Fauji Zindabad !



Exactly,


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Here are a few awesome pics from the Operation (REPOSTS) :
> 
> View attachment 182686
> View attachment 182687
> View attachment 182688
> View attachment 182690
> View attachment 182691
> View attachment 182692
> View attachment 182693
> View attachment 182695
> View attachment 182696
> View attachment 182697
> *




I have very important question:

The mechanized Soldiers who operating the Toyota Models (as Troop Transporter) and the Landrover Models, do they have any standard rules/orders for camouflaging, mounting the machine gun MG-3 on the Top, sitting plan in the vehicle, Infantry equipment of such mechanized (toyota) squad-section ? Why are there open and closed cabines vehicles, why so many different Types ? Whats about extra armour plates, is that a standard or privates investment of a Battalion ? Are this Toyota mechanized troops part of the offcial mechanized Divisons and Brigades ? Is there any official handbook and tactic how to fight, drive, and handle this Toyotal models in a hot combat zone ?

if you need pictures for better imagagination and for better understanding of the questions just ask Brother !

For example that here if a Troop compartment for a APC, do we have such things for our Toyota-models ?:


----------



## Inception-06

Path-Finder said:


> Situation is like your signature.
> 
> Victory till death !Victory for Pakistan ! Victory till last inch of our Blood !
> Pakistan Zindabad ! Pakistan Fauji Zindabad !



The Soldiers of Pakistan Army are very battle hardned like the Waffen SS of the German Wehrmacht (German special Army Corps of WW2),my full respect and proud for this fact !



May be you will like this song here it is translated in english, what we need are parades and mass marches of our Forces like in the past to demonstrate our power !






Where is our Proud ? look at this crazy germans, what they could do 70 years ago, we should have done 50 yera before, public mass marches, military parades, show of Power and nationalism !

*Wehrmacht- Waffen SS- KriegsMarine Grand Tribute*






We are 180 Million Pakistanis what is stopping us ? Germans were only 86 millions, we cnat even our railways, the germand could build their railways till Moscau and conquer the half world.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Ulla said:


> The Soldiers of Pakistan Army are very battle hardned like the Waffen SS of the German Wehrmacht (German special Army Corps of WW2),my full respect and proud for this fact !
> 
> 
> 
> May be you will like this song here it is translated in english, what we need are parades and mass marches of our Forces like in the past to demonstrate our power !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is our Proud ? look at this crazy germans, what they could do 70 years ago, we should have done 50 yera before, public mass marches, military parades, show of Power and nationalism !
> 
> *Wehrmacht- Waffen SS- KriegsMarine Grand Tribute*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are 180 Million Pakistanis what is stopping us ? Germans were only 86 millions.....


Waffes SS is a bygone period that doesnt have good reputation historically but Pakistan is fighting for its existence where all the battles can be won but winning the actual War is more important.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> Exactly,
> 
> 
> 
> I have very important question:
> 
> The mechanized Soldiers who operating the Toyota Models (as Troop Transporter) and the Landrover Models, do they have any standard rules/orders for camouflaging, mounting the machine gun MG-3 on the Top, sitting plan in the vehicle, Infantry equipment of such mechanized (toyota) squad-section ? Why are there open and closed cabines vehicles, why so many different Types ? Whats about extra armour plates, is that a standard or privates investment of a Battalion ? Are this Toyota mechanized troops part of the offcial mechanized Divisons and Brigades ? Is there any official handbook and tactic how to fight, drive, and handle this Toyotal models in a hot combat zone ?
> 
> if you need pictures for better imagagination and for better understanding of the questions just ask Brother !
> 
> For example that here if a Troop compartment for a APC, do we have such things for our Toyota-models ?:
> View attachment 182701



No they are not part of any "mechanised" battalion... mechanised infantry is a seperate corps itself. (But even arty regiments are equipped with APCs for fire observation,transport role etc):

Sitting plan,training reguarding how to fire,dismount or mount a vehicle during ambush etc...Yes!

Armour plates yes.. something is better than nothing right? (you will see almost all vehicles,trucks) having this "minimal" protection (lack of money otherwise who wouldnt want to right is some armoured vehicle providing B-7 protection).

These vehicles are just transport nothing else.. not part of some squad,battalion etc.

Types... 2 or 3 types of such "pickups" are in use...

1-Mitsubishi L-200s
2-Hilux- Toyota
3-Land Rovers- Sigma motors.

And the good old Land cruisers for senior officers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> No they are not part of any "mechanised" battalion... mechanised infantry is a seperate corps itself.
> 
> Sitting plan yes... apart from training reguarding how to fire,dismount or mount a vehicle during ambush etc.
> 
> Armour plates yes.. something is better than nothing right? (you will see almost all vehicles,trucks) having this "minimal" protection (lack of money otherwise who wouldnt want to right is some armoured vehicle providing B-7 protection).
> 
> These vehicles are just transport nothing else.. not part of some squad,battalion etc.
> 
> Types... 2 or 3 types of such "pickups" are in use...
> 
> 1-Mitsubishi L-200s
> 2-Hilux- Toyota
> 3-Land Rovers- Sigma motors.
> 
> And the good old Land cruisers for senior officers.



very fine, thx for this detail answer Brother !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Major Wasif Shaheed:











Australian Cadet at PMA:




*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

was not posted before ! proof me wronge !







View attachment 183511

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> was not posted before ! proof me wronge !
> 
> View attachment 183514


From Karachi:













> View attachment 183510
> View attachment 183516



These two are from early 2000s... Defence day parade ... The second pic is a bad photoshop.

*Pak-Turk-Afghan ordinance disposal ex in Turkiye:












*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

M-109 SPG rebuild factory :





Zumr-I

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

When on earth we would get rid of these Toyota Hilux these are nothing but sure death traps for our Soldiers we need to go for for Turkish Vehicles


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Army Public School-Peshawar... COAS recieves students:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Horus said:


> View attachment 183685



good old PMA training pic ..
...............


----------



## Kompromat

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> good old PMA training pic ..
> ...............
> 
> 
> View attachment 183698
> 
> 
> View attachment 183700
> View attachment 183701



ZARRAR


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Horus said:


> ZARRAR



Yup.. Zarrar Coy.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MAB

I've been seeing that most of the soldiers now have knee guards, is it standard issue now?


----------



## ghazi52

.......Salute.........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## hassan1




----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## firestorm77



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LonE_WolF



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PAF Fly Past over APS Peshawar :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> good old PMA training pic ..
> ...............
> 
> 
> View attachment 183698
> 
> 
> View attachment 183700
> View attachment 183701



These SSG guys are from Zarrar Company if i am not wrong which is a CT specialized unit also dealing with hostage situation.So can someone tell what is the strength of this company and is this the only Company dealing with hostage rescue?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> These SSG guys are from Zarrar Company if i am not wrong which is a CT specialized unit also dealing with hostage situation.So can someone tell what is the strength of this company and is this the only Company dealing with hostage rescue?



No Zarrar Coy is a CT specialist unit... And is being extensively used in WoT .. Hostage rescue is one of their areas of expertise... The original strength of SSG Is classified.


-----------------------







Press Release
No PR19/2015-ISPR Dated: January 20, 2015
Rawalpindi - January 20, 2015: High level Indonesian Military delegation headed by Lieutenant General Lodewijk friedrich Paulus, Commander Army Doctrine and Training Command, who is on an official visit to Pakistan visited General Headquarters today, called on Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif. During the meeting matters of professional interest and measures to further expand training cooperation between armies of two countries came under discussion.
The delegation is scheduled to visit various Army training institutions including training facilities during their five days .

\_________


Looks like Gen Sb really loves FF .. with the Piffers flags n all..(He's from FF I believe)..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

A team of anonymous faujis raided LI HQ not too long ago, knocked down the door....and now anonymous Afsar is dancing with joy because he can finally fix a door to his toilet made out of mud....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaonalpha

Wh


Ulla said:


> was not posholding flagre ! proof me wronge !
> 
> View attachment 183514
> View attachment 183515
> View attachment 183511
> View attachment 183510
> View attachment 183516


Why are there ASC cadets in this pic with sindh regement holdin flag

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LonE_WolF



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

LonE_WolF said:


> View attachment 186460

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LonE_WolF



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LonE_WolF



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

LonE_WolF said:


> View attachment 186770
> View attachment 186772



I posted them on the previous pages.. (Repost).. 2nd pic (snow) is very old ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LonE_WolF

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I posted them on the previous pages.. (Repost).. 2nd pic (snow) is very old ..


i think i missed that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakCan

I have question and this may sound really stupid to a lot of you so I apologize in advance. I noticed on page 371 couple of soldiers are only wearing under shirt and have their utility belt on top. Is this routine during combat? 





And if anyone can tell me why do these soldiers have different uniform?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

PakCan said:


> I have question and this may sound really stupid to a lot of you so I apologize in advance. I noticed on page 371 couple of soldiers are only wearing under shirt and have their utility belt on top. Is this routine during combat?
> View attachment 187285
> 
> 
> And if anyone can tell me why do these soldiers have different uniform?


No just soldier choice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

PakCan said:


> I have question and this may sound really stupid to a lot of you so I apologize in advance. I noticed on page 371 couple of soldiers are only wearing under shirt and have their utility belt on top. Is this routine during combat?
> View attachment 187285
> 
> 
> And if anyone can tell me why do these soldiers have different uniform?



New uniform is on the right hand side, its being deployed from unit to unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arushbhai

Why isn't there any standard for haircut in pak military? In US military, the hair must be short. Pak army soldiers look like civilians in uniform.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

arushbhai said:


> Why isn't there any standard for haircut in pak military? In US military, the hair must be short. Pak army soldiers look like civilians in uniform.



Helps them during ISR duties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

arushbhai said:


> Why isn't there any standard for haircut in pak military? In US military, the hair must be short. Pak army soldiers look like civilians in uniform.



Operating in FATA ... you can get long hair/facial hair sanctioned..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PakCan said:


> I have question and this may sound really stupid to a lot of you so I apologize in advance. I noticed on page 371 couple of soldiers are only wearing under shirt and have their utility belt on top. Is this routine during combat?
> View attachment 187285
> 
> 
> And if anyone can tell me why do these soldiers have different uniform?



That pic is from the summers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

..................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

.............................................................................
*BLA militants surrender arms to Frontier Corps Baluchistan/Kohlu:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*They took my legs but couldn't take away my spirit: Captain Kaleem
m*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Redhawk went off your anger here..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

am sure this ones not posted before -- been my wallpaper for a while now

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amaa'n



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

balixd said:


> am sure this ones not posted before -- been my wallpaper for a while now



has been... by me... this pic had been my avatar for a long time..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ray_of_Hope

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 189293
> View attachment 189294
> View attachment 189295
> View attachment 189296


Can i ask why do u post old pics only????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*OP Zarb e Azb:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

All Pakistan Declamation Contest 2014, PAF Academy, Rislapur





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=655959961193100

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pics by* RescueRanger*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 190948



Is that SSG?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Is that SSG?



Nope.. regular troops.... SSG uses woodland or black..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nope.. regular troops.



Ya thatswhat i guessed since they dont have scopes on the gun.

But what unit is this as some are wearing brown shoes and green camo and covering their face and black bpjs with black helmet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> Ya thatswhat i guessed since they dont have scopes on the gun.
> 
> But what unit is this as some are wearing brown shoes and green camo and covering their face and black bpjs with black helmet.



Scopes are much more common than you think... specially with the guys serving on the front.. (scroll back n see the pics)... Same goes for brown boots n bpjs ...



*...........................................*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MastanKhan

arushbhai said:


> Why isn't there any standard for haircut in pak military? In US military, the hair must be short. Pak army soldiers look like civilians in uniform.



Hi,

They want to look like movie stars----that is one issue that I have---

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PMA Cadets:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*CCS JF-17 landing with a "puff of smoke" from tyres :*









*Super Mushak *








*Cose Air Support during Azm e nau 2013 ex:





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*MI Cockpit





*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 191761
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 191758
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 191756
> 
> 
> View attachment 191760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MI Cockpit
> 
> 
> View attachment 191762
> *


The second last one is the most awesome one I am making it my avatar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

*میری عمر کا نہ لحاظ کر جسم کے ٹکڑے دو چار کر
میں دین محمد کا سپاہی ہوں میری شہادت کا انتظام کر*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

A special military forces training practise at a base in Miran Shah, a town in North Waziristan and the capital city of Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 191760


where did you get this photo? hes a friend of mine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

balixd said:


> where did you get this photo? hes a friend of mine


fb?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> fb?


ahan, i thought you know him in person

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

balixd said:


> ahan, i thought you know him in person


nope... but a few of my cousins are still there.. one just got back to pindi after 2 tenures in swat and recently N.W.

And a few others whose pics i posted in previous pages.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> nope... but a few of my cousins are still there.. one just got back to pindi after 2 tenures in swat and recently N.W.
> 
> And a few others whose pics i posted in previous pages.


This guy joined ssg last December ....nw in Yaldaram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


>




Sufi sb very old pics.. i mean really old... (and reposts).

Apart from the second pic.. which is from 2013... ex/demo at Till Ranges.. And the first one is much older than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*United we stand - Exercise Shaheen-II (2014)














C-130 undergoing structural overhaul at NurKhan air base. (Chaklala - RWP)*





@Zarvan

Blur the soldiers :
PhotoHide.com - hide the face on your personal photos to ensure your privacy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Zarb e Azab Op:*

:

















*Pak Cadets in British Military Academy:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Nihonjin1051 dont see you posting here my man? whats wrong ? you angry wiz us?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Nihonjin1051 dont see you posting here my man? whats wrong ? you angry wiz us?



I'm gonna have to post more , buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VelocuR

An army lieutenant shows teachers how to handle firearms during a training session.





















Following the attack on APS Peshawar, government has started providing weapons training to teachers in Mohmand Agency

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Wajahat Bangash Embraced Shahadat in Para Jump Yesterday........... 


Innalilahey wa inna ilehey rajeoon... rest in peace brother!*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*





A four-ship JF-17 formation prepares to takeoff from Kamra "City of Thunders" for a training fight.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Peshawar Attack Today: 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Peshawar Attack Today:
> View attachment 192861
> *


since when M4 has been issued to Regular army personnel? i think its his personal because no accessories attached as is the case with SSG or other ATS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

balixd said:


> since when M4 has been issued to Regular army personnel? i think its his personal because no accessories attached as is the case with SSG or other ATS



I dnt think so... ive seen some FC officers armed with "issued" m-4s aswell...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

balixd said:


> since when M4 has been issued to Regular army personnel? i think its his personal because no accessories attached as is the case with SSG or other ATS



I believe the US State Department provided these. FC, Rangers and some Units of the Police were given these free of cost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## thrilainmanila

its good to see some of the regular troops having M-4s. the G-3 Needs replacement

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

thrilainmanila said:


> its good to see some of the regular troops having M-4s. the G-3 Needs replacement



financial contraints.... G3M is good as a stop gap

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rocky rock

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 194425
> View attachment 194426
> 
> 
> View attachment 194446
> View attachment 194447



Thank GOD you start to move towards new pics... Keep it up.! (Y)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Rawalpindi Mosque Attack.. Army troops n army ordinance disposal teams on scene:*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## truthseeker2010

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 194731



Is it a shooting of any song/drama/film? i don't get this photo, it looks like more a scene from any movie than a normal routine photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Ulla. Looks like a WWI Nazi propoganda poster:







(Old pic)

Reactions: Like Like:
 5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Major Zahid Iqbal sacrificed his life in the line of duty yesterday in Datta Khel.... May Allah bless him and give strength to his loved ones Ameen:*





*

(Old pic of the Shaheed)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reddawn

Nice to see the PA make massive strides in providing decent kit to the infantry. A couple of questions though:

Since standardising the PASGT helmet is there any reason why the PA are using army green solid paint and not a fitted camo material?

I've seen removable camo material on the PASGT but from the pics I have seen they look clumsy and in some cases the material blocks vision.

Are the black vests the same plate armour used by our troops or a new type of best being introduced? Once again why solid black and not camo pattern?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thrilainmanila

it would be great to see the AKs fitted with UBGL+Scope

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pics by Wajahat S Khan:




















20,000 ft (Herc):

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 194730
> View attachment 194731


First picture is best and with better Gun along latest night vision systems and good scope on Gun will make them really lethal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> First picture is best and with better Gun along latest night vision systems and good scope on Gun will make them really lethal



Those (specifically) are for choppers..



thrilainmanila said:


> it would be great to see the AKs fitted with UBGL+Scope



Posted em at the previous pages ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 195427


When on earth we would get to see BLOCK II ? Even Air Chief said PAF would get 5 BLOCK II in December 2014 but no news till now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

Zarvan said:


> When on earth we would get to see BLOCK II ? Even Air Chief said PAF would get 5 BLOCK II in December 2014 but no news till now



We've already inducted those 5 Aircraft's in our inventory.. The five we got in "Mushaf Air base" Sargodha on Monday.  http://www.dawn.com/news/1159587/pakistan-formally-inducts-jf-17-thunder-in-paf-combat-school

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Rocky rock said:


> We've already inducted those 5 Aircraft's in our inventory.. The five we got in "Mushaf Air base" Sargodha on Monday.  http://www.dawn.com/news/1159587/pakistan-formally-inducts-jf-17-thunder-in-paf-combat-school


Those are not BLOCK II Those are 5 BLOCK 1 taken from first two squadrons of BLOCK I inducted in our Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pak soldiers in France WW-II

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 195886
> View attachment 195887
> View attachment 195889


Love the first picture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Seeing too many M4s these days, whats going on

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> Seeing too many M4s these days, whats going on


The Picture looks from SSG training area or may be even infantry guys are also being trained with these Guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Horus said:


> Seeing too many M4s these days, whats going on


Umrikan maal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

fakhre mirpur said:


> Umrikan maal


Well I think Pakistan produces them also

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Zarvan said:


> Well I think Pakistan produces them also


The crap in dara doesn,t count

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

fakhre mirpur said:


> The crap in dara doesn,t count


I am talking about POF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


> I am talking about POF


bhai khairiat tou hai na??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> The Picture looks from SSG training area or may be even infantry guys are also being trained with these Guns.


It's being issued to regulars aswell.. See the previous pages.



balixd said:


> bhai khairiat tou hai na??


Sufi Sb Ziada He Excited Ho Gai Haien..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It's being issued to regulars aswell.. See the previous pages.


Suna hai udhar ki le hain ye SSG walon se  
if infantry was to be issued with M4 i think LCB would be the first ones ---they are being issued in very small numbers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It's being issued to regulars aswell.. See the previous pages.
> 
> 
> Sufi Sb Ziada He Excited Ho Gai Haien..


Any reason why ? Is it being used to replace Type 56 ?



balixd said:


> bhai khairiat tou hai na??


I read some where that POF produces these although no mention on POF website



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It's being issued to regulars aswell.. See the previous pages.
> 
> 
> Sufi Sb Ziada He Excited Ho Gai Haien..


@DESERT FIGHTER Do you live in Lahore ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

balixd said:


> Suna hai udhar ki le hain ye SSG walon se
> if infantry was to be issued with M4 i think LCB would be the first ones ---they are being issued in very small numbers


Lalay US grants ... and procurements... Every corps has raised a LCB battalion ... It's a new force equipping it entirely with M-4s etc in such a small time is not that easy either ..

As for loan from SSG it works at some places (rare ones- considering the jealously and all  .. Just like army vs para mil/ FC stuff)...

Interesting fact I've also seen Chinese Type 03 or QBZ-03 in service aswell...



Zarvan said:


> Any reason why ? Is it being used to replace Type 56 ?
> 
> 
> I read some where that POF produces these although no mention on POF website
> 
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER Do you live in Lahore ?



Nope.. Lots not replacing anything ... But it's becoming another widespread AUG type weapon in service.

Nah.. Going back to Pindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lalay US grants ... and procurements... Every corps has raised a LCB battalion ... It's a new force equipping it entirely with M-4s etc in such a small time is not that easy either ..
> 
> As for loan from SSG it works at some places (rare ones- considering the jealously and all  .. Just like army vs para mil/ FC stuff)...
> 
> Interesting fact I've also seen Chinese Type 03 or QBZ-03 in service aswell...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. Lots not replacing anything ... But it's becoming another widespread AUG type weapon in service.
> 
> Nah.. Going back to Pindi.


i know about LCB, and may be these are the ones we got from US, would be interesting to see this with LCB......
and yes i have seen QBZ with troops in pindi too, they were testing it out on 111 range in westridge ---

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

balixd said:


> i know about LCB, and may be these are the ones we got from US, would be interesting to see this with LCB......
> and yes i have seen QBZ with troops in pindi too, they were testing it out on 111 range in westridge ---



03s or 90 series (I've seen ATF/police n FC-SOW use those in Balochistan too).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 03s or 90 series (I've seen ATF/police n FC-SOW use those in Balochistan too).


Man can't we have maximum 5 assault rifles why we have to go for so many different

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

@DESERT FIGHTER @Horus @WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @Horus @WebMaster



Make a wish - Thelesemia patient.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

@DESERT FIGHTER Look at the Gun used by the one who is kicking the door

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER Look at the Gun used by the one who is kicking the door



What about it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@Dr. Stranglove How many Type 56 Corvette we are negotiating with China ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Zarvan said:


> @Dr. Stranglove How many Type 56 Corvette we are negotiating with China ?


2-4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Dr. Stranglove said:


> 2-4


At least 4 we should go for at least 4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PN & TN VBSS teams during joint drills - Karachi:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Ranger SF Snipers = RATS;




*







Courtesy; Aeronaut.



Dr. Stranglove said:


> 2-4



Bhai do you have a link for that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Bhai do you have a link for that?


fatman17 told me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> PN & TN VBSS teams during joint drills - Karachi:
> 
> View attachment 196220



the gloves the Pakistani SSGN is wearing (left) look kind of thick 
is it easy to operate a gun wearing those ? look like the gloves you wear while fast roping

they should wear Oakley gloves similar to what the turkish soldier is wearing (one on the right)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

GHOST RIDER said:


> the gloves the Pakistani SSGN is wearing (left) look kind of thick
> is it easy to operate a gun wearing those ? look like the gloves you wear while fast roping
> 
> they should wear Oakley gloves similar to what the turkish soldier is wearing (one on the right)



Yes those are Kevlar gloves ... As for glasses .. Apart from PR not of much use (also they do have them .. If you see older pics)... 

P.S : seems Turkish VBSS team is wearing SSGN gear..



Also an interesting fact : SSGN has a drop out rate of over 90% .. And they recruit directly.



thrilainmanila said:


> it would be great to see the AKs fitted with UBGL+Scope



Chal yaar teri bhi khwahish puri kar d'étay haien:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

Zarvan said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @Horus @WebMaster



the division insignia that soldier is wearing is of 25 mechanized, can anybody confirm this....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yes those are Kevlar gloves ... As for glasses .. Apart from PR not of much use (also they do have them .. If you see older pics)...
> 
> P.S : seems Turkish VBSS team is wearing SSGN gear..
> 
> 
> 
> Also an interesting fact : SSGN has a drop out rate of over 90% .. And they recruit directly.



Recruiting directly you mean 
serving officers and sailors ?

I also belive are special forces operators need to start wearing masks to cover there face (identity)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

GHOST RIDER said:


> Recruiting directly you mean
> serving officers and sailors ?
> 
> I also belive are special forces operators need to start wearing masks to cover there face (identity)




They direct join the SSGN .. Unlike SSG thy don't have to be from have 2 years prior service in the army..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Old pics from Mir Ali:*


















...........................................


















...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> ...


Pikaboo TTP lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujahid

truthseeker2010 said:


> the division insignia that soldier is wearing is of 25 mechanized, can anybody confirm this....



True, its 25 Div.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

Finally our regular Boys are getting good combat gear..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Now I hope we soon sign some major equipment deals for our Submarines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IrbiS

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Chal yaar teri bhi khwahish puri kar d'étay haien:
> 
> View attachment 196550


Doesn't look like 100 series but more like 74. But it should be 10x?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

mashaallah , Nice new AWACS .

keep it up .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Zarvan said:


>



again no cover of identity for our SOF operators

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 9%GDP_Growth

GHOST RIDER said:


> again no cover of identity for our SOF operators


..this is how they like to be photographed....or else they would have covered themselves...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

GHOST RIDER said:


> again no cover of identity for our SOF operators



That's an old pic from Swat ops 2008-9..
And most of the pics are taken from social media hence ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That's an old pic from Swat ops 2008-9..
> And most of the pics are taken from social media hence ..


 wouldnt you agree then it is irresponsible on the operators own behalf that they upload their own pictures,
Look at the British SAS those guys know how to mantain secrecy


----------



## Zibago

A picture is worth a thousand words






Punjab rangers




Lady cadets Tilla ranges





Pakistan army nurse in Somalia


----------



## Sine Nomine

GHOST RIDER said:


> wouldnt you agree then it is irresponsible on the operators own behalf that they upload their own pictures,
> Look at the British SAS those guys know how to mantain secrecy


In many cases PA lacks a lot,our peoples sometime do shoki bazi but CAD operators in ISI are never photographed for there whole life...


----------



## Zarvan

Funny picture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

Horus said:


> Finally our regular Boys are getting good combat gear..


Especially those DMS boots,after losing them Guys are really happy..


----------



## Zibago




----------



## Zarvan

fakhre mirpur said:


>


Is the guy from Palestine ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Zarvan said:


> Is the guy from Palestine ?


Hmm i didn,t notice the Palestine flag good call

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Is the guy from Palestine ?


Palestinian cadets do train at PMA.



fakhre mirpur said:


> Hmm i didn,t notice the Palestine flag good call

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Windjammer said:


>



Great post

Epic back drop , which airbase is this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

GHOST RIDER said:


> Great post
> 
> Epic back drop , which airbase is this ?


Antonio Eagle exercise somewhere in Turkey .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*At CCS!*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*23rd March Parade Rehearsal* :

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 199155
> View attachment 199156


Pakistan love for Colt M4 is increasing massively Man I would love to have two of these

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 198932


What is written in urdu?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> What is written in urdu?


Allah Akbar = God is Great

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Allah Akbar = God is Great
> 
> View attachment 199661
> View attachment 199663



What is the role of SSW in anti taliban ops?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

COLDHEARTED AVIATOR said:


> What is the role of SSW in anti taliban ops?



Embedded with SSG for ops. Mainly they are deployed on parameter defense duties.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Shaheen III test:*








*Meanwhile in FATA/Operation Zarb e Azab:*











*UN:







....















Navy:

View attachment 201361






*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

@DESERT FIGHTER - Too many regular troops are now using M4s, whats going on

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER - Too many regular troops are now using M4s, whats going on


They should gift two to me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Rangers Raid at 9-0 MQM HQ- Illegal Arms recovered!*








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152884815073143

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *LOLOLOLOL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152973957801421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rangers Raid at 9-0 MQM HQ- Illegal Arms recovered!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152884815073143



Yara it was a turkish flag, not pakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bratva said:


> Yara it was a turkish flag, not pakistani



i thought it was a fake gif... 

P.S: Thats a very oooold training pic .. (posted before by me on a few dozen pages back or more).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*MQM HQ Raid *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

Yey MQM got whooped

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*..........................














Path-Finder said:



Yey MQM got whooped

Click to expand...


All the power to these guys~!




*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*From Operational Areas:
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

old pics from operational areas (*early to mid 2014*)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Vintage pic of RPAF:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

FM-90 with 8 reloading rounds system in the back (total 16 missiles), does not looks like F22P


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

khanasifm said:


> FM-90 with 8 reloading rounds system in the back (total 16 missiles), does not looks like F22P


Pic is from AMAN series ex... Chinese destroyer.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseeker2010

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Vintage pic of RPAF:*
> 
> 
> View attachment 201706



why don't the PAF do this again, on 23rd March......... Can somebody forward this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 201641
> View attachment 201642


interestingly no shoulder patch, no unit name, just pakistani flag on left shoulder..... total badmashi style ----

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

Two days ago when I was going back to home I Toyota Hilux of Army going in front of me one soldier smiled and waved hand to me what pissed me of was they were still carrying way old G3 which had wood thing with wholes @DESERT FIGHTER @balixd

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## truthseeker2010

balixd said:


> interestingly no shoulder patch, no unit name, just pakistani flag on left shoulder..... total badmashi style ----



the most important, everybody covered their heads, i think LEA's have learned from past lessons.....
Totally BAD***

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Burraq UCAV & Laser guided missile Burq tested (against both static & moving targets) :

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umair Nawaz

is SSGN and Pak marines used in Fight against Taliban?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 202443
> View attachment 202444
> View attachment 202445
> 
> 
> View attachment 202446
> View attachment 202447
> View attachment 202448
> View attachment 202449




Bhai jan very very old pics and have been posted before.
(Even that camo has been replaced)

Also there is a good reason why we are blurring the identity of the troops.

Poor Rangers :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Bhai jan very very old pics and have been posted before.
> 
> Also there is a good reason why we are blurring the identity of the troops.



Oops Sorry for the Repost... Forgot about that blurring part...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LonE_WolF

Today's Fly Past Rehearsals Over Parade Avenue Islamabad. 
Gearing up for 23rd March Pakistan Day Parade.......!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 202447
> ]



That is a interesting device for checking caves and other things!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sri Lankan Officer training in Pak:






Nigerian SF soldiers training at SSG HQ Cherat -- the soldier (Jaffar Mustak) without the blurred face has been martyred fighting Boko haramis..







RIP brother!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nigerian SF operator training with SSG :








Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 202432


Bro kindly delete these pics.. Even this one is like 7-8 years old.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nigerian SFs trained at SSG Eagles Nest - Cherat:







Nigerian Army officer:







@Nihonjin1051 check out this thread bro .!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Awesome thread @DESERT FIGHTER !!



DESERT FIGHTER said:


>




Handsome Frigate !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Awesome thread @DESERT FIGHTER !!


Man you don't have to be so polite ..
Damn you sound like my school teacher who used o encourage us kids..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

DESERT FIGHTER said:


>




Am loving the digital camo design here. This is SSG, or PA?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Am loving the digital camo design here. This is SSG, or PA?


Army-Regulars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 192442
> 
> 
> 
> *Wajahat Bangash Embraced Shahadat in Para Jump Yesterday...........
> 
> 
> Innalilahey wa inna ilehey rajeoon... rest in peace brother!*



May The Almighty grant him Paradise. Such a young and handsome man, a life lost so young for the defense of the Nation. 

@DESERT FIGHTER , was he pure Pakistani? He looks different from Punjab and Sindhi people I've met. Is he Pakthun? He looks white European to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nihonjin1051 said:


> May The Almighty grant him Paradise. Such a young and handsome man, a life lost so young for the defense of the Nation.
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER , was he pure Pakistani? He looks different from Punjab and Sindhi people I've met. Is he Pakthun? He looks white European to me.




Yes he was Pastun.

@Nihonjin1051 such features aren't rare in Pak .. Even Punjab and Sindh are as diverse (ethnically as it gets)... Punjabi is rather a lose term or should i say umbrella term for the people living in Punjab .. Unlike indian punjab.. Pak Punjab is far more diverse you will not only finds jatts n rajputs here but also Pashtuns and Baluch among other races ., apart from different regions like Southern Punjab,Photohar,Hazara etc.. Same goes for Sindh .. But Sindhis on average a little darker in complexion.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

This is one of the most awesome picture I have ever seen this they look better than USA soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## IrbiS

Nihonjin1051 said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER , was he pure Pakistani? He looks different from Punjab and Sindhi people I've met. Is he Pakthun? He looks white European to me.


My all 3 siblings are read heads among some others in family

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 203726
> View attachment 203727
> View attachment 203728
> View attachment 203729
> View attachment 203730
> View attachment 203731


 
The parade is going to be awesome..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The parade is going to be awesome..



True that.. I hope they also use IL-78 in the parade to show the mid air refueling that will be awesome...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Muhammad Omar said:


> True that.. I hope they also use IL-78 in the parade to show the mid air refueling that will be awesome...


 

They will... according to @Windjammer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

Interesting, the good thing about war on terror and other terrorisms last 12 years is that Pakistan has been so much experiences, new military equipments, new masks, effective communications, and etc. Do you remember what our army look like in 12 years ago?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VelocuR

*Finally we have new little drone - Burraq*





..
.
.
.
But 
...
.
.
.
.
..
.

.
.
.
...
.
.
.
.
.
.

*Never forget huge supports last 12 years from our old tireless horse -* *F-16*





Thank you F-16 


In early days since 2004, we heard many times that* our few F-16s did alot of work for Pakistan including bombings, targeting, monitoring, and even chasing enemy jets. Our technicians did great job in heavy maintenances on F-16 daily while our pilots had tremendous experiences.
*
No Drones (armed), No JF-17 (early development), No new helicopters, No night-visions, No US supports, and many TTP/Indian terrorisms wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> This is one of the most awesome picture I have ever seen this they look better than USA soldiers



NVG is now standardized glad t see it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## django

Nihonjin1051 said:


> May The Almighty grant him Paradise. Such a young and handsome man, a life lost so young for the defense of the Nation.
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER , was he pure Pakistani? He looks different from Punjab and Sindhi people I've met. Is he Pakthun? He looks white European to me.


If one goes to the highland areas of pakistan where pashtuns or dardics reside one will find folks who would not look out of place in the Balkans ie romania, albania or southern russia ie ossetia, chechnya



VelocuR said:


> Interesting, the good thing about war on terror and other terrorisms last 12 years is that Pakistan has been so much experiences, new military equipments, new masks, effective communications, and etc. Do you remember what our army look like in 12 years ago?


Thank God those first world war tommy helmets the frontier corps was issued with have completely disappeared

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> This is one of the most awesome picture I have ever seen this they look better than USA soldiers



Still wearing the old Kevlar jackets.. 

P.S: Was about to post this pic.. but thought id post it later... anyways its good to see you post a new pic.. otherwise .. its from sun santales for you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafi

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Still wearing the old Kevlar jackets..
> 
> P.S: Was about to post this pic.. but thought id post it later... anyways its good to see you post a new pic.. otherwise .. its from sun santales for you



Love the tag line at the bottom, B thats - fuCking A.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Still wearing the old Kevlar jackets..
> 
> P.S: Was about to post this pic.. but thought id post it later... anyways its good to see you post a new pic.. otherwise .. its from sun santales for you


What are kevlar jackets ???????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

VelocuR said:


> *Finally we have new little drone - Burraq*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> .
> .
> .
> But
> ...
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ..
> .
> 
> .
> .
> .
> ...
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> *Never forget huge supports last 12 years from our old tireless horse -* *F-16*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you F-16
> 
> 
> In early days since 2004, we heard many times that* our few F-16s did alot of work for Pakistan including bombings, targeting, monitoring, and even chasing enemy jets. Our technicians did great job in heavy maintenances on F-16 daily while our pilots had tremendous experiences.
> *
> No Drones (armed), No JF-17 (early development), No new helicopters, No night-visions, No US supports, and many TTP/Indian terrorisms wars.



King always remains the KING........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS

Zarvan said:


> What are kevlar jackets ???????????


Kevlar is a material and it's jackets are lighter but only provide protection against small calibers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

IrbiS said:


> Kevlar is a material and it's jackets are lighter but only provide protection against small calibers


I think they will be replaced

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS

Zarvan said:


> I think they will be replaced


With latest available I hope

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*A Dramatic image of an F-16 from last year's independent day rehearsals. 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## shaheenmissile

But last year the flypast was at midnight when nobody could see anythimg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

shaheenmissile said:


> But last year the flypast was at midnight when nobody could see anythimg


The rehearsals took place during daytime.
_______________________________________________________________
@Horus @Irfan Baloch @DESERT FIGHTER

*What's the headgear and other equipment being used by these troops.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Windjammer said:


> The rehearsals took place during daytime.
> _______________________________________________________________
> @Horus @Irfan Baloch @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> *What's the headgear and other equipment being used by these troops.*



Bro its the protective helmet used for paintball training. The boys are holding paintball guns too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Windjammer said:


> The rehearsals took place during daytime.
> _______________________________________________________________
> @Horus @Irfan Baloch @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> *What's the headgear and other equipment being used by these troops.*


this is our HALO team if I am not mistaken these are breathing masks for high altitude free fall



edited: maybe Horus is correct but there is no preotective west for the impact. those pesky painballs hit hard  and can destroy the uniform.
the mask resembles the HALO gear along with the cylender

but looks like Horus is right


Horus said:


> Bro its the protective helmet used for paintball training. The boys are holding paintball guns too.


lol indeed

corrected

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IrbiS

Windjammer said:


> The rehearsals took place during daytime.
> _______________________________________________________________
> @Horus @Irfan Baloch @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> *What's the headgear and other equipment being used by these troops.*





Irfan Baloch said:


> this is our HALO team if I am not mistaken these are breathing masks for high altitude free fall
> 
> the mask resembles the HALO gear along with the cylender





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578159775021596674
Why should civilian Anti Terror units have HALO ( High Altitude Low Opening ) training?

That cylinder is of Paint Ball Gun not the protector's

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

IrbiS said:


> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p><a href="Tweets about #COAS hashtag on Twitter">#COAS</a>:Batch of 500 completes anti terror trg.200 police,elite from provinces,200 FC/Rangers,SPD,ANF,100 ex PAF,PN-2/6 <a href="AsimBajwaISPR on Twitter: "#COAS:Batch of 500 completes anti terror trg.200 police,elite from provinces,200 FC/Rangers,SPD,ANF,100 ex PAF,PN-2/6 http://t.co/NrpQmMRU6M"">pic.twitter.com/NrpQmMRU6M</a></p>&mdash; AsimBajwaISPR (@AsimBajwaISPR) <a href="
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578159775021596674">March 18, 2015</a></blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


what are you copy pasting?
all I see is gibberish

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS

Irfan Baloch said:


> what are you copy pasting?
> all I see is gibberish


Now look up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

IrbiS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578159775021596674
> Why should civilian Anti Terror units have HALO ( High Altitude Low Opening ) training?
> 
> That cylinder is of Paint Ball Gun not the protector's


thanks

I corrected my original post as well. 

question is valid but the helmet has same shape and dimensions like our HALO gear worn by our men.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS

Irfan Baloch said:


> thanks
> 
> I corrected my original post as well.
> 
> question is valid but the helmet has same shape and dimensions like our HALO gear worn by our men.


From that angel it definitely look like a head gear at first glance but isn't

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

IrbiS said:


> From that angel it definitely look like a head gear at first glance but isn't


cylinders are also in the wrong place. they are normally on the side or back for the jump. these ones are compressed CO2 at the end or top of the Paintball guns. these are top quality helmets the ones I wore were just covering the front of the face so had to use a cap and the hood to protect neck and side of the head. 
it really hurts hard but pumping adrenaline doesnt let you feet it till you cool down.
the paintballs can easily pop out the eye from the socket like an egg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mujahid



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## truthseeker2010

Returning Home Documentary





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=947401671945352

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## zaid butt

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152942080670528

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## IrbiS

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 204514


Nice pics

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

View attachment 204594

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mujahid



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*



*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


>




sufi cha gaya hai tu lalay.. thank you for the new pics..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*@Zarvan pics are from Army & ASF (Airport Security Force) joint ex:










*

*








*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Kompromat

You van just tell from their body language, they are there to kick ***!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*23rd March Parade rehearsals:*

*




*



















*



Randoms:*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zohaib Irfan

something to cheer up nice video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Courtesy:Windjammer




*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kurlang

ISPR song "Waada Apna Tum Aakhir Tak Azaad Rahogey"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Courtesy : Bratva

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

*Leading from the front.
PAF's Air Chief ran in with the first F-16 for the flypast on Pakistan Day Parade. The complete GoPro version.

*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:

5


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IrbiS

*JAIZA - SSW Pakistan Air Force DAWN News*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

* Cockpit view from Air Chief F-16:*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152590783102030

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RAMPAGE

Muhammad Omar said:


>


Our mini 'AnkaB' 

@T-123456 @Sinan @Hakan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Cant find any pics of AWACs or solo performances of JF and F-16s.. 



RAMPAGE said:


> Our mini 'AnkaB'
> 
> @T-123456 @Sinan @Hakan




I was lucky to see that baby fly.. and damn that is actually bigger than it looks.. almost the size of a truck... 

@Jungibaaz

@Frogman sup bro.. you like the pics 

unfortunately... they didnt show alot of weapons.. kept it simple..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jungibaaz

Great job with the pictures folks.

Today was a good day, and thank God nothing happened.


Windjammer said:


> The rehearsals took place during daytime.
> _______________________________________________________________
> @Horus @Irfan Baloch @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> *What's the headgear and other equipment being used by these troops.*



Those are paintball rifles and masks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

I didnt know 12 NLI is the most decorated regiment of the Army (Apart from being one of the youngest- origins from Gilgit scouts-Paramilitary)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 206636
> View attachment 206637
> View attachment 206638
> View attachment 206639
> View attachment 206641
> View attachment 206642
> View attachment 206643
> View attachment 206644



The Getty Images and the pics posted here before are about the same from every angle did they took these Pics from PDF???? Getty wale choor hain


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Army Nurses:*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Air Chief Marshal Sohail Aman during Pakistan Day Parade -Cockpit Footage Of F16*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## -SINAN-

RAMPAGE said:


> Our mini 'AnkaB'
> 
> @T-123456 @Sinan @Hakan


I know about Burraq. 

How it's missiles are being guided ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sinan said:


> I know about Burraq.
> 
> How it's missiles are being guided ?



Laser guided... its in the same class as hellfire.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RAMPAGE

Sinan said:


> I know about Burraq.
> 
> How it's missiles are being guided ?


The missiles are laser guided.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Okay.. A little old pics from last weeks Army + ASF joint ex:*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Nihonjin1051 you might like the new pics..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Navy displayed their hovercrafts with fully armed marines -- on those giant heavyduty transport trucks.


----------



## Path-Finder

Any Pics Of Artillery other than M109?


----------



## OrionHunter

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Navy displayed their hovercrafts with fully armed marines --* on those giant heavyduty transport trucks*.


There's no other way! A standalone hovercraft moving under its own power would have kicked up a lot of dust!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> Any Pics Of Artillery other than M109?


No we didn't showed most weapons Artillery and Air Defence and many other things were not shown



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 206598
> View attachment 206599
> View attachment 206600
> View attachment 206601
> View attachment 206602
> View attachment 206603
> View attachment 206604
> View attachment 206605


@DESERT FIGHTER According to @fatman17 39 SH-1 out of 90 have arrived from China do you have news of that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> No we didn't showed most weapons Artillery and Air Defence and many other things were not shown
> 
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER According to @fatman17 39 SH-1 out of 90 have arrived from China do you have news of that



SH-1 guns ? No I have no idea.. Could be true .



Path-Finder said:


> Any Pics Of Artillery other than M109?


M110 howitzers (pics posted on the previous page).


It was a small but graceful parade bro . Thy didn't show a lot of military equipment.



OrionHunter said:


> There's no other way! A standalone hovercraft moving under its own power would have kicked up a lot of dust!



On that asphalt .. I doubt that ... Surrounding areas are green/forest .. The newly constructed road .. Well lets say that one could see his face on that shiny road.. Apart from that it was kinda wet thanks to dew (not Mountain Dew lol). Anyways good show.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 206563
> View attachment 206564
> View attachment 206566
> View attachment 206567
> View attachment 206568


I hate the color of Artillery and APC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## subanday

I think the SSG General has Go Pro on his helmet, kindly contact him for the video please......

By the way, kindly send the PTV hierarchy to Gas Chamber.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Nihonjin1051

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Akheilos this is for you "Girl Power"

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dubious

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Akheilos this is for you "Girl Power"
> 
> View attachment 207228


Damn me love swords!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ghazi52

Thanks for sharing...........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Frogman

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Cant find any pics of AWACs or solo performances of JF and F-16s..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was lucky to see that baby fly.. and damn that is actually bigger than it looks.. almost the size of a truck...
> 
> @Jungibaaz
> 
> @Frogman sup bro.. you like the pics
> 
> unfortunately... they didnt show alot of weapons.. kept it simple..



Yeah! Great show dudes.

Specially interested in your UAVs though, look good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hakan said:


> Congrats to pakistan for its national holiday.I am Looking forward to seeing more pictures.



here bro...

@Gabriel92 @Nihonjin1051



Frogman said:


> Yeah! Great show dudes.
> 
> Specially interested in your UAVs though, look good.



Thanks bud!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Windjammer said:


>




this ones posted before bro..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> this ones posted before bro..



Are these TOW ATGMs fitted on top of the M-113s ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Armstrong said:


> Are these TOW ATGMs fitted on top of the M-113s ?



yeah,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> this ones posted before bro..


Sorry please. 

How about these........

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

A little history about these guys:
*





51 Lancers The Silver Eagles During* November 1971 while moving (transportation - on a train) to its operational area in Chishtian Sector the regiment shot down two enemy Hunter aircrafts and captured one of the pilots Flt. Lt Vikrim Singh. During this acting, two sowars of the regiment embraced shahadat. Sitara-i-Jur'at was awarded to Maj Tariq Baig (Commanding Officer Train) and Tamgha-i-Jur'at was awarded to Sowar Ghulam Abbas posthumously. The regiment was also given the title of *Silver Eagles**.*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Windjammer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> beat this
> 
> View attachment 207627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oooops
> 
> no graphic content...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sir did you attend the parade?


In a friend's house, watched the recordings on a 78'' screen TV with surround sound.
A different experience watching the Air Display.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Windjammer said:


> In a friend's house, watched the recordings on a 78'' screen TV with surround sound.
> A different experience watching the Air Display.



The Air Chief made quiet an entry...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The Air Chief made quiet an entry...


Yes but sadly not a single image has appeared of his aircraft.....just the video.
Any ways Huma ka side pose.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aepsilons

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 207167
> 
> 
> @Nihonjin1051



Fine pilot taking a Damn gorgeous shot!!!

Zindabad!!!



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> here bro...
> 
> @Gabriel92 @Nihonjin1051
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bud!
> 
> View attachment 207622




Pakistan's own drones!!! Taliban scum, beware!!! Death from the heavens comes for you !!!



Muhammad Omar said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> View attachment 207771
> View attachment 207772
> View attachment 207773
> View attachment 207774




I love this BURRAQ!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VelocuR

Anyone remember this picture? 

First Blueprint of J-17 Baby (2000-2001) in our dream






.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
(constructions)
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
(experiments and testings)
.
.
.
.
.
.
(renovation again)
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
Finally
.
..

..

.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blain2

Windjammer said:


> Sorry please.
> 
> How about these........



The first picture is suppose to announce the Tri-services induction of HUMA, thus represented by members from all three of the services.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kurlang

Wonderful... just love it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

blain2 said:


> The first picture is suppose to announce the Tri-services induction of HUMA, thus represented by members from all three of the services.



They displayed several UAVs with guys from all three services posing with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Pak - Saudi military exercise 
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Indos @madokafc guys come check out our thread too .. I don't ever see you here !

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Indos

Roger Bro...........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## chauvunist

@Bratva ..So after seeing SAAB Erieye AWAC in 23rd march Parade,after knowing it's serial number,have you reached any conclusion how many do we have now..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Zullus arrive in Pak :
















( Credit : Salman Badshah )






Credit : Ulla*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*





Pakistani Military Aircraft perform during the ending ceremony of Balochistan Sports Festival. - PPI*
*








Pakistani Military helicopter performs during the ending ceremony of Balochistan Sports Festival. - PPI







Parachuters of Pakistan Army seen taking ground during concluding ceremony of Balochistan Sports Festival. - Online

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Green Buck

@DESERT FIGHTER 

Nice Signature, I always love people with attitude

Even if I don't like their attitude

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

That tube thing is that a RPG of some sort?? Is the stuff in use by PA?? it looks that way!


----------



## Inception-06

Rawalpindi - April 1, 2015:
Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Raheel Sharif visited Tilla Ranges today near Jhelum and witnessed culmination of large scale maneuver exercises by formations of Central Command in near real environments.

COAS appreciated the professional skills and motivation of troops involved in the exercises. While talking to the troops, General Raheel Sharif said Pakistan Army is fully prepared to deter and defeat any form of aggression across the entire spectrum of threat. He emphasized that the Whole nation was firmly standing alongside its armed forces to root out menace of terrorism from across the country and we will not stop short of accomplishing our mission, irrespective of the cost. He exhorted troops to fully focus on training and professional pursuits as the strenuous training and highest standard of preparedness in peacetime were the only guarantors of peace.

Earlier on arrival at exercise area, COAS was received by Lt Gen Mian Muhammad Hilal hussain, Commander Central Command.












Other Armour Stuff: (yes its old, but old means history which we have to remember, I dont think it was posted before....)


Pakistani Tanker crew in Somalia prepares the M-48 Tanks 





Pakistani Type-59IIM Tanks in service against TTP:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

My Favorite picture is that here:






A military Base near the frontline: What is written on the Wall ?






Can someone please translate that here, I want that also !










Path-Finder said:


> That tube thing is that a RPG of some sort?? Is the stuff in use by PA?? it looks that way!




Looks like a Mistral launcher (MANPAD-SAM), could be also just a US-made modern art of "Bazooka" - rocket launcher, like you already said it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Green Buck

Path-Finder said:


> That tube thing is that a RPG of some sort?? Is the stuff in use by PA?? it looks that way!



That looks like an RCL Gun


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

Ulla said:


> My Favorite picture is that here:
> View attachment 210531
> 
> 
> 
> A military Base near the frontline: What is written on the Wall ?
> 
> View attachment 210529
> 
> 
> Can someone please translate that here, I want that also !
> View attachment 210530
> View attachment 210530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a Mistral launcher (MANPAD-SAM), could be also just a US-made modern art of "Bazooka" - rocket launcher, like you already said it.


In first picture notice O+ve written on Shoulder Strap of gunner, in case of medical emergency a time saver for medical staff.
-------------------
In second picture, It is 1350 Hijri written. In Christian calender, it dates back to 1931 0r 1932 A.D. God knows, why it is written?
--------------------
In 3rd picture, beautiful calligraphy of Quranic verse in shape of G-3.
ﻧَﺼْﺮٌ ﻣِّﻦ ﺍﻟﻠَّﻪِ ﻭَﻓَﺘْﺢٌ ﻗَﺮِﻳﺐٌ
"help from Allah and a near victory"
The Holy Quran says in Surah Saaf verse 13:
ﻭَﺃُﺧْﺮَﻯ ﺗُﺤِﺒُّﻮﻧَﻬَﺎ ﻧَﺼْﺮٌ ﻣِّﻦ ﺍﻟﻠَّﻪِ ﻭَﻓَﺘْﺢٌ ﻗَﺮِﻳﺐٌ ﻭَﺑَﺸِّﺮِ ﺍﻟْﻤُﺆْﻣِﻨِﻴﻦَ t
Translation of this verse is:
"And also (He will give you) another (blessing)
which you love, help from Allah and a near victory.
And give glad tidings to the believers"
---------------------
And last picture, that tube launcher is most probably LAW-2 or AT-4
Recoil less for Bunker buster purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Rajput_Pakistani said:


> In first picture notice O+ve written on Shoulder Strap of gunner, in case of medical emergency a time saver for medical staff.
> -------------------
> In second picture, It is 1350 Hijri written. In Christian calender, it dates back to 1931 0r 1932 A.D. God knows, why it is written?
> --------------------
> In 3rd picture, beautiful calligraphy of Quranic verse in shape of G-3.
> ﻧَﺼْﺮٌ ﻣِّﻦ ﺍﻟﻠَّﻪِ ﻭَﻓَﺘْﺢٌ ﻗَﺮِﻳﺐٌ
> "help from Allah and a near victory"
> The Holy Quran says in Surah Saaf verse 13:
> ﻭَﺃُﺧْﺮَﻯ ﺗُﺤِﺒُّﻮﻧَﻬَﺎ ﻧَﺼْﺮٌ ﻣِّﻦ ﺍﻟﻠَّﻪِ ﻭَﻓَﺘْﺢٌ ﻗَﺮِﻳﺐٌ ﻭَﺑَﺸِّﺮِ ﺍﻟْﻤُﺆْﻣِﻨِﻴﻦَ t
> Translation of this verse is:
> "And also (He will give you) another (blessing)
> which you love, help from Allah and a near victory.
> And give glad tidings to the believers"
> ---------------------
> And last picture, that tube launcher is most probably LAW-2 or AT-4
> Recoil less for Bunker buster purpose.




That's definetly not a LAW-2,mistral or a recoiless rifle as the other member pointed out .. Could be AT4 though.



Path-Finder said:


> That tube thing is that a RPG of some sort?? Is the stuff in use by PA?? it looks that way!



Looks like some sort of a rocket launcher or ATGM.. N yeah the equipment belongs to Pak army ..






.....



Z-10s :








Ulla said:


> My Favorite picture is that here:
> View attachment 210531



This is an old pic from the time Operation was initiated - taken on some Eid ..

(And a repost lol )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LonE_WolF



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

Rajput_Pakistani said:


> In first picture notice O+ve written on Shoulder Strap of gunner, in case of medical emergency a time saver for medical staff.
> -------------------
> In second picture, It is 1350 Hijri written. In Christian calender, it dates back to 1931 0r 1932 A.D. God knows, why it is written?
> --------------------
> In 3rd picture, beautiful calligraphy of Quranic verse in shape of G-3.
> ﻧَﺼْﺮٌ ﻣِّﻦ ﺍﻟﻠَّﻪِ ﻭَﻓَﺘْﺢٌ ﻗَﺮِﻳﺐٌ
> "help from Allah and a near victory"
> The Holy Quran says in Surah Saaf verse 13:
> ﻭَﺃُﺧْﺮَﻯ ﺗُﺤِﺒُّﻮﻧَﻬَﺎ ﻧَﺼْﺮٌ ﻣِّﻦ ﺍﻟﻠَّﻪِ ﻭَﻓَﺘْﺢٌ ﻗَﺮِﻳﺐٌ ﻭَﺑَﺸِّﺮِ ﺍﻟْﻤُﺆْﻣِﻨِﻴﻦَ t
> Translation of this verse is:
> "And also (He will give you) another (blessing)
> which you love, help from Allah and a near victory.
> And give glad tidings to the believers"
> ---------------------
> And last picture, that tube launcher is most probably LAW-2 or AT-4
> Recoil less for Bunker buster purpose.



A selam

Thx a lot for the the answer !

regards


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LonE_WolF



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@PWFI.


----------



## PWFI

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @PWFI.


As salam Alaikum bro, actually i visit this thread because of you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PWFI said:


> As salam Alaikum bro, actually i visit this thread because of you


Merci

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zaid butt

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 211583


its look like z-10


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

zaid butt said:


> its look like z-10



Coz it is Z-10!


----------



## PWFI

zaid butt said:


> its look like z-10


it is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zaid butt




----------



## Muhammad Omar

_*Soldiers taking part in a Saudi-Pakistani joint military exercise at an undisclosed location in Saudi Arabia.*_
_*









*_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

If Posted again then sorry tell me i'll delete it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

Muhammad Omar said:


> _*Soldiers taking part in a Saudi-Pakistani joint military exercise at an undisclosed location in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> View attachment 211681
> View attachment 211682
> View attachment 211683
> *_


Black hawk is more sleek than Mi 17


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAMPAGE

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Pak - Saudi military exercise
> View attachment 209065
> View attachment 209066
> View attachment 209067
> View attachment 209068
> View attachment 209069
> View attachment 209070
> View attachment 209071
> View attachment 209073
> *


@Icarus

LCB or is this the standard gear?



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 209266
> 
> 
> Credit : Ulla[/B]


@Dazzler

Same ERA placement on the frontal arc for AK2?

And both sights are barely armoured.


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Inception-06

Muhammad Omar said:


> View attachment 211764



A selam what is written on the Guns ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> A selam what is written on the Guns ?


Life of the barrel. 1st quarter of life.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

RAMPAGE said:


> @Icarus
> 
> LCB or is this the standard gear?
> 
> @Dazzler
> 
> Same ERA placement on the frontal arc for AK2?
> 
> And both sights are barely armoured.


They are LCB its what ISPR told media

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Can Someone point out the scopes mounted on Type56 used by PA? there used to Aimpoint, EcoTech now it looks different type of scope.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 50cent

Special forces must not use ak as it is highly inaccurate they must go for HK 417


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Life of the barrel. 1st quarter of life.



Thx a lot ! Thak makes a lot of sense ! I have read this 100 times on many Pakistani Artillery Guns, but could not get the meaning ! Shukria

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

galaxy_surfer said:


> Special forces must not use ak as it is highly inaccurate they must go for HK 417



These are not special forces.


----------



## Bossman

Muhammad Omar said:


>



Anyone who can locate a drone in these pictures will get 2 Gulab Jamans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bossman said:


> Anyone who can locate a drone in these pictures will get 2 Gulab Jamans



Second pic right (bottom).. That's a Pak made Sky-Cop uav.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mujahid



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mujahid said:


>


Old pic... This camo isn't even in service now
.. Even the combat boots!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Bossman said:


> Anyone who can locate a drone in these pictures will get 2 Gulab Jamans



i the second pic...  behind the soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IrbiS



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Icarus

RAMPAGE said:


> @Icarus
> 
> LCB or is this the standard gear?



The gear is standard but the unit looks like it could be an LCB.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kurlang

Just Wow!!





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=767702386660267









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=766255690138270

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

Icarus said:


> The gear is standard.


Sights, vests, helmets, elbow/knee pads and all?

Can you give details on the helmet and vest?

Also i have often seen Jawans without vests/helmets in hard areas and crime scenes. Why is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umair Nawaz

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 213125
> View attachment 213126
> View attachment 213127


who is in the first picture?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

Icarus said:


> The gear is standard but the unit looks like it could be an LCB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Upgraded Mi-8














Al-Zarrar-Type-2 (notice the ERA-BLOCKSand Designe)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

Ulla said:


> Pakistani Kargil war memories from 1999 ! Troops from all over Pakistan were moved to the Indian Border ! Pakistan was full prepared for a war with India !
> 
> 
> View attachment 136911
> View attachment 136910
> View attachment 136909
> View attachment 136912
> 
> 
> View attachment 136905
> View attachment 136901
> View attachment 136902
> View attachment 136903
> View attachment 136904



Related to this Story and topic-Part2: Blast from the past, I was born in 1987, I can not forget this pictures in Pakistani newspaper and TV, my father did read and explained me the Kargil-war 1999 from the newspaper which we got from Pakistan to Germany/Berlin in our little shop, now my father has past away (God bless him) but my memories are Still here...........Pakistan Army Zindabad !

Not posted before-remembering the men in Khaki- see the readiness and motivation of the last generation of our Soldiers !
Close air defence in the mountains of Kashmir-Pakistani Soldiers maning a 12.7mm AA Gun






Karachi on air defence alert, close air defence AA guns mounted by Pakistani Soldiers.





Janbaaz-Forces (Reserve units) during Kargil war 1999, on high air defence alert:









Regular air defence units of Pakistan Army somewhere near the LOC in 1999:









Pakistani Infantry equipped with MG-3 and G-3:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amaa'n

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 213125
> View attachment 213126
> View attachment 213127


with all due respect --- am in love with her 



Umair Nawaz said:


> who is in the first picture?


in all three pics is Fatima Shafi former Engineering Officer F-16 Squadron ---

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Ulla said:


> Pakistani Kargil war memories from 1999 ! Troops from all over Pakistan were moved to the Indian Border ! Pakistan was full prepared for a war with India !
> 
> 
> View attachment 136911
> View attachment 136910
> View attachment 136909
> View attachment 136912
> 
> 
> View attachment 136905
> View attachment 136901
> View attachment 136902
> View attachment 136903
> View attachment 136904




Related to Kargil war 1999 Story and topic-Part3: Blast from the past, I was born in 1987, I can not forget this pictures in Pakistani newspaper and TV, my father did read and explained me the Kargil-war 1999 from the newspaper which we got from Pakistan to Germany/Berlin in our little shop, now my father has past away (God bless him) but my memories are Still here...........Pakistan Army Zindabad !

Not posted before-remembering the men in Khaki- see the readiness and motivation of the last generation of our Soldiers !


Pakistani Artillery targeting indian Bunkers at the LOC in 1999:








Fast loading of the 12.7mm AA gun by Pakistani Infantry near the LOC:






Pakistani PM visits Troops at the frontline:





Interservice Public Relation showing captured Indian POW during Kargil war 1999:





Captured indian weapons from the Kargil war 1999 were shown in open public in Pakistan ! (notice the banner in the backround !)







Everyone knows him in Pakistan, Salute ! (Captain Karnal Shehr Khan- 12 Northern Light Infantry)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Inception-06

Ulla said:


> Pakistani Kargil war memories from 1999 ! Troops from all over Pakistan were moved to the Indian Border ! Pakistan was full prepared for a war with India !
> 
> 
> View attachment 136911
> View attachment 136910
> View attachment 136909
> View attachment 136912
> 
> 
> View attachment 136905
> View attachment 136901
> View attachment 136902
> View attachment 136903
> View attachment 136904




Related to Kargil war 1999 Story and topic-Part4: Blast from the past, I was born in 1987, I can not forget this pictures in Pakistani newspaper and TV, my father did read and explained me the Kargil-war 1999 from the newspaper which we got from Pakistan to Germany/Berlin in our little shop, now my father has past away (God bless him) but my memories are Still here...........Pakistan Army Zindabad !

Not posted before-remembering the men in Khaki- see the readiness and motivation of the last generation of our Soldiers !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Inception-06

Ulla said:


> Pakistani Kargil war memories from 1999 ! Troops from all over Pakistan were moved to the Indian Border ! Pakistan was full prepared for a war with India !
> 
> 
> View attachment 136911
> View attachment 136910
> View attachment 136909
> View attachment 136912
> 
> 
> View attachment 136905
> View attachment 136901
> View attachment 136902
> View attachment 136903
> View attachment 136904




Related to Kargil war 1999 Story and topic-Part5: Blast from the past, I was born in 1987, I can not forget this pictures in Pakistani newspaper and TV, my father did read and explained me the Kargil-war 1999 from the newspaper which we got from Pakistan to Germany/Berlin in our little shop, now my father has past away (God bless him) but my memories are Still here...........Pakistan Army Zindabad !

The Pakistani men in Khaki- see the readiness and motivation of the last generation of our Soldiers !


Alert Alert Alert- Pakistani CLOSE-Air Defence on high alert during the Kargil war 1999:












Notice the civil which is helping the Soldiers to bring the Gun in the protected Bunker position !














Still ready, still deadly the Pakistani close air defence anti air craft guns-37mm upgraded Type-59 A:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*COAS visit to the frontline:










PNS ASLAT:











*

*Sri Lankan PM given Guard of Honor:













Saudi Cadets at PMA:










*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Yemen Crisis - Evacuation operations:

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LonE_WolF

Fauji style  (via FB)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*TV report--- PNS SHAMSHIR (Sword) also involved:






 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152949344032663




*


LonE_WolF said:


> Fauji style  (via FB)
> View attachment 213560



these guys overdid it...

*Turkish PMs visit (feb-2015)







*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bornubus

Ulla said:


> Related to Kargil war 1999 Story and topic-Part3: Blast from the past, I was born in 1987, I can not forget this pictures in Pakistani newspaper and TV, my father did read and explained me the Kargil-war 1999 from the newspaper which we got from Pakistan to Germany/Berlin in our little shop, now my father has past away (God bless him) but my memories are Still here...........Pakistan Army Zindabad !
> 
> Not posted before-remembering the men in Khaki- see the readiness and motivation of the last generation of our Soldiers !
> 
> 
> Pakistani Artillery targeting indian Bunkers at the LOC in 1999:
> View attachment 213265
> View attachment 213266
> 
> 
> Fast loading of the 12.7mm AA gun by Pakistani Infantry near the LOC:
> View attachment 213267
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani PM visits Troops at the frontline:
> View attachment 213269
> 
> 
> Interservice Public Relation showing captured Indian POW during Kargil war 1999:
> View attachment 213270
> 
> 
> Captured indian weapons from the Kargil war 1999 were shown in open public in Pakistan ! (notice the banner in the backround !)
> 
> View attachment 213271
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows him in Pakistan, Salute ! (Captain Karnal Shehr Khan- 12 Northern Light Infantry)
> 
> View attachment 213268


12.7 mm DSHK, really a formidable weapon during kargil war especially when placed on elevated position with little cover for the IA undertaking a daring frontal assault.....and those captured Insas and sterlings must be from the saurabh kalia recon team

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 213125
> View attachment 213126
> View attachment 213127


She does not have wing more look like ground crew look at her front pic .?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

Bornubus said:


> 12.7 mm DSHK, really a formidable weapon during kargil war especially when placed on elevated position with little cover for the IA undertaking a daring frontal assault.....and those captured Insas and sterlings must be from the saurabh kalia recon team



That would be an awful lot of firepower for just a recon team expecting to arrive at empty posts.



RAMPAGE said:


> Sights, vests, helmets, elbow/knee pads and all?
> 
> Can you give details on the helmet and vest?
> 
> Also i have often seen Jawans without vests/helmets in hard areas and crime scenes. Why is that?



Yeah that's all standard Op gear now. 
The vest is a standard bandolier, the helmets are american designed kevlars being made in POF. Both items have been issued to all troops. 
Your last question would depend on the exact situation, if you have a particular case in mind, I might be able to offer an explanation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bornubus

Icarus said:


> That would be an awful lot of firepower for just a recon team expecting to arrive at empty posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's all standard Op gear now.
> The vest is a standard bandolier, the helmets are american designed kevlars being made in POF. Both items have been issued to all troops.
> Your last question would depend on the exact situation, if you have a particular case in mind, I might be able to offer an explanation.


I am not sure about Capt kalia recon team was pinned down by Dshk , but as one of blood relative who fought in Kargil told me that, these MGs were imp reasons which force Indian troops to reach the peaks from behind and flanks rather that from frontal assault

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## razgriz19

Ulla said:


> Everyone knows him in Pakistan, Salute ! (Captain Karnal Shehr Khan- 12 Northern Light Infantry)



*New Delhi: *Pakistan army’s Colonel Karnal Sher Khan, who died during the Kargil war, is remembered with great pride.

The man who fought on Tiger Hill from Pakistan's side was given the Nishan e Haidar, Pakistan’s highest gallantry award on the recommendation of the Indian Army.

Captain K Sher Khan's brother Sikandar Sheikh says, “_Allah ka shukar hai ki humara dushman bhi koi busdil dushman nahi hai. Agar log kahen ki India busdil hai to main kahunga nahi kyuki usne aelania keh diya ki karnel sher hero hai_ (No enemy is a coward. I won’t call India coward because it proclaimed Sher Khan as a hero).”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

mingle said:


> She does not have wing more look like ground crew look at her front pic .?


She was Engineer.....now First Officer with ExpressJet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gomerker23

thsanks everybody for the pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LonE_WolF

At wagah border

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SAAAN

Is it Islam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*SPECIAL COMBAT UNIT (SCU), KHYBER PAKHTUNKHWA POLICE
Special Combat Unit (SCU) undergoing Helicopter Rappeling Training.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sine Nomine

Major by farhan169 on DeviantArt

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Muhammad Omar said:


> *SPECIAL COMBAT UNIT (SCU), KHYBER PAKHTUNKHWA POLICE*
> *Special Combat Unit (SCU) undergoing Helicopter Rappeling Training.*


We need a 30000 to SWAT unit given these kind of helicopters and deployed around Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

Pakistani "armour-hunters" or "tank-hunters equipped with Bakthar Shikan HJ-8

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Ulla said:


> Pakistani "armour-hunters" or "tank-hunters equipped with Bakthar Shikan HJ-8
> 
> View attachment 215139


There is only one problem I am not able to locate HJ-8

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> There is only one problem I am not able to locate HJ-8



Thats better so....^^ no its under the dark-green-black blanket.

similiar to that:
(later I will write and explain the tactic of this Anti-Tank Jeeps, but for now I have to go to worke, w selam.

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

Ulla said:


> Thats better so....^^ no its under the dark-green-black blanket.
> 
> similiar to that:
> (later I will write and explain the tactic of this Anti-Tank Jeeps, but for now I have to go to worke, w selam.
> 
> regards
> 
> View attachment 215319
> View attachment 215320



The effect of anti-tank warfare is to prevent enemy tanks, and their supporting troops from maneuvering, which is the primary capability of the tanks. In the US Army the degree of effect by an anti-tank weapon on a vehicle is referred to as either "mobility kill", "firepower kill", and "catastrophic kill". In a mobility kill (M-kill), the vehicle loses its ability to move, for example, by breaking a tank track; the target is then immobile, but may retain full use of its weapons and still be able to fight to some extent. A firepower kill (F-kill) is some loss of the vehicle's ability to fire its weapons. M-kills and F-kills may be complete or partial, the latter corresponding to reductions in a target's ability to move or fire. A catastrophic kill (K-kill) removes the tank's ability to fight completely; this may entail complete destruction of the tank or disabling the crew.


source:

http://www.2ndbn5thmar.com/fight/AntitankTactics.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Windjammer said:


>



Why dose the Falcon on the left of the formation has a yellow canopy ?
whats the purpose of a yellow canopy ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

GHOST RIDER said:


> Why dose the Falcon on the left of the formation has a yellow canopy ?
> whats the purpose of a yellow canopy ?


I have heard it was for RCS reductions and intended to reduce EM interference.

@Oscar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## subanday

Windjammer said:


> I have heard it was for RCS reductions and intended to reduce EM interference.
> 
> @Oscar


This is a gold particle enriched canopy, used for RCS reduction as said

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Passing out of 132 PMA Long Course.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Passing out of 132 PMA Long Course.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## django

This Afghan excuse for a general looks like the charlatan Mashal Khan Takkar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

django said:


> This Afghan excuse for a general looks like the charlatan Mashal Khan Takkar


With due respect, it is unbecoming of an officer and a gentleman to say such things about a guest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Liquidmetal said:


> With due respect, it is unbecoming of an officer and a gentleman to say such things about a guest.


Well a gentleman I am , but officer not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Pictures from the Pakistani "Strike Corps " during current exrecise:















The two Pakistani Strike Corps are the Army Reserve North and the Army Reserve South with reports that Pakistan army had created additional formations in the 1990s for both defensive as well as offensive roles.


Pakistan Army Pioneers in Khem Karan-sector in 1965 war:







And Pakistan Army Pioneers today as part of the Strike-Corps:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Falcon

@Ulla Thank You!! Please keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

Indus Falcon said:


> @Ulla Thank You!! Please keep up the good work.



thx you are welcome


Offical picture of the ALKHALID-1:

http://www.hit.gov.pk/imgesnscript/hitbroucher1.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Inception-06

Indus Falcon said:


> @Ulla Thank You!! Please keep up the good work.




thx you are welcome ! 

Al-Sakb






Al-Zarrar

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## thrilainmanila

al-khalid 1 doesn't look any different from regular ak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

thrilainmanila said:


> al-khalid 1 doesn't look any different from regular ak



The front and side skirts are changed !

Posted before ? I dont think so !

Alert Alert enemys of Pakistan take cover, ANTI-Terrror Forces of Pakistan will break your neck !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

JF-17 Escorting Chinese President Plane

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

Bada Bum Bada bam, Anti Terror Forces of Pakistan will you bang !





Big Boss /COAS inspecting his Soldiers !










Thats me  notice what is written in backround !

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bornubus

Ulla said:


> The front and side skirts are changed !
> 
> Posted before ? I dont think so !
> 
> Alert Alert enemys of Pakistan take cover, ANTI-Terrror Forces of Pakistan will break your neck !
> View attachment 216226
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 216222
> View attachment 216223


The last pic is of Afghan SF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Bornubus said:


> The last pic is of Afghan SF




now not anymore !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Bornubus said:


> come again



?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

*Type 74---location Quetta*


The Type 74 is an improved variant of the Type 65 introduced in 1974. The weapon share the same 37mm cannon and ammunitions as the Type 65, but can be operated either manually or remotely by the fire-control unit consisting of an electro-optical director and a target searching radar. This enables the weapon to operate under day/night, all-weather conditions.










Remember !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PWFI

Ulla said:


> Thats me  notice what is written in backround !
> 
> View attachment 216469



Ma cha' ALLAH, may ALLAH swt bless you and keep you under his protection---ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

PWFI said:


> Ma cha' ALLAH, may ALLAH swt bless you and keep you under his protection---ameen.



you also, Inshallah, Ameen ! Allah Hu Akbar !

Pakistan Zindabad ! Our Moral is high ! Keep On ! Hum Janbaaz he !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Psychic

Ulla said:


> Bada Bum Bada bam, Anti Terror Forces of Pakistan will you bang !
> View attachment 216449
> 
> 
> Big Boss /COAS inspecting his Soldiers !
> 
> View attachment 216468
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats me  notice what is written in backround !
> 
> View attachment 216469


Which country's forces you served in?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

Psychic said:


> Which country's forces you served in?



Germany-heavy Anti-Tank Battalion 411.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> View attachment 217154
> View attachment 217155


Saen I have been watchin as this thread is spammed with old (reposts)..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Ulla said:


> Germany-heavy Anti-Tank Battalion 411.


What type of weaponry u were trained in?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Umair Nawaz said:


> What type of weaponry u were trained in?



G-36 Rifle, MG-3 machine Gun, Anti-Tank Missile Milan and Panzerfaust. Our Force is called Panzergrenadier, we are fighting with and out side from the APC Marder-2 like this :

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Ulla said:


> G-36 Rifle, MG-3 machine Gun, Anti-Tank Missile Milan and Panzerfaust. Our Force is called Panzergrenadier, we are fighting with and out side from the APC Marder-2 like this :
> 
> View attachment 217317
> View attachment 217319


panzergrenadier, yes i know about them. They got one of the most fears reputation in WW2.

But isnt panzerfaust a WW2 weapon?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Ulla said:


> G-36 Rifle, MG-3 machine Gun, Anti-Tank Missile Milan and Panzerfaust. Our Force is called Panzergrenadier, we are fighting with and out side from the APC Marder-2 like this :
> 
> View attachment 217317
> View attachment 217319



Sir, are you allowing these pictures to post here publicly without approval from high level? Do you have permission?


----------



## mingle

Ulla said:


> G-36 Rifle, MG-3 machine Gun, Anti-Tank Missile Milan and Panzerfaust. Our Force is called Panzergrenadier, we are fighting with and out side from the APC Marder-2 like this :
> 
> View attachment 217317
> View attachment 217319


It was famous tiger tank regiment got fame at battle of Kursk at eastern front i must say elite tank regiment it's deployment put hold offence by Von manstein at Kursk reason hitlor want these elite penzers to be there .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

VelocuR said:


> Sir, are you allowing these pictures to post here publicly without approval from high level? Do you have permission?



please checkt this, its even in english:

Panzergrenadierbataillon 411 | PhotoBW.info


You can finde such picture everywhere in the Internet, and most pictures were take under the command of the General, they are for the PUBLIC, there is no sensitive equipment shown....Like All the other million military pictures in the internet and magazines.



Umair Nawaz said:


> panzergrenadier, yes i know about them. They got one of the most fears reputation in WW2.
> 
> But isnt panzerfaust a WW2 weapon?



Yes the first version was seen in WW2 but later it was upgraded to this here:
*Panzerfaust 3*


Umair Nawaz said:


> panzergrenadier, yes i know about them. They got one of the most fears reputation in WW2.
> 
> But isnt panzerfaust a WW2 weapon?



The *Panzerfaust 3* (_Tank fist 3_ or "The German RPG") is a modern disposable recoilless anti-tank weapon, which was developed between 1978 and 1985 and put into service by the Bundeswehr in 1992. It was first ordered in 1973 to provide West German infantry with an effective weapon against contemporary Soviet armour, thereby replacing West Germany's aging PzF 44 Lanze launchers.

Panzerfaust 3:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

Ulla said:


> please checkt this, its even in english:
> 
> Panzergrenadierbataillon 411 | PhotoBW.info
> 
> 
> You can finde such picture everywhere in the Internet, and most pictures were take under the command of the General, they are for the PUBLIC, there is no sensitive equipment shown....Like All the other million military pictures in the internet and magazines.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the first version was seen in WW2 but later it was upgraded to this here:
> *Panzerfaust 3*
> 
> 
> The *Panzerfaust 3* (_Tank fist 3_ or "The German RPG") is a modern disposable recoilless anti-tank weapon, which was developed between 1978 and 1985 and put into service by the Bundeswehr in 1992. It was first ordered in 1973 to provide West German infantry with an effective weapon against contemporary Soviet armour, thereby replacing West Germany's aging PzF 44 Lanze launchers.
> 
> Panzerfaust 3:
> 
> View attachment 217386
> View attachment 217387


Ulla u lucky its was one of the best tank regiment in weirmach i hope i spell correct and von manstein was one of the best tactical commander of german army though that delay cost germans darely gave enough time for russia to build defences but Best victory i always regard by von manstein is criemia war i think it was him who made it possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Pak Army relief operation in Nepal:
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Some good old pics from operational areas:
*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Baby born at Pak Arny field hospital in Bhakhtapur,Nepal ... Named Lahore!






PNS SHAMSHEER (Sword):

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Yazp CHECK OUT THIS THREAD FOR ARMA !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

Kurlang said:


> Wonderful... just love it


Maybe I am old fashioned, but what is going on with doctor sahib's nails? Is that some sort of a new fashion statement? I grew up in schools where we would get our knuckles hit with rulers for having long nails and obviously in professional life, this was a big no-no.


----------



## Windjammer

A PAF F-16 pilot compromises with G-forces as he pulls up for vertical roll.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Nepalese COAS Gen Rana & UN officials visits Pak Army field hospital in Bakhtapur and appreciates Pak relief activities "People of Nepal appreciate and will never forget Pak help" !*















*Baby born at the Pak army field hospital named Pakistan !*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

*Sequence of images showing a PAF pilot putting an F-16 through it's paces. Click on any image to enhance.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kurlang




----------



## VelocuR

Turkey is doing amazing in high quality products of every fields than our own production from helicopters to tanks.

*IDEF'15 | 5-8 May 2015 | İSTANBUL-TÜRKİYE*



Horus said:


> The built quality and design features of Turkish machines is world class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS

*Pakistan Defense Industry.A documentary*

*



**



*
@DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

*Shehzad Roy*

Can't believe Maj Faisal Shaheed is not with us anymore. Flew with him recently- most of the time he spoke about Pakistan and its potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VelocuR

Pakistan and Turkey need to cooperate more defence technology at everything. @cabatli_53

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

VelocuR said:


> Turkey is doing amazing in high quality products of every fields than our own production from helicopters to tanks.
> 
> *IDEF'15 | 5-8 May 2015 | İSTANBUL-TÜRKİYE*


Helicopters I don't think say we would go for now but as for IFV and APC and Anti Tank we should go for them and also Artillery for our Army as well as Para Military


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*ANA Cadets :*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 223133
> View attachment 223134
> View attachment 223135
> 
> 
> 
> *ANA Cadets :*
> View attachment 223136


The Tank looks like one of the early versions of Al Khalid


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Zarvan said:


> The Tank looks like one of the early versions of Al Khalid


Which one are the new versions?


----------



## Inception-06

Hey Guys is that a new Anti Tank missile in our service ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Ulla said:


> Hey Guys is that a new Anti Tank missile in our service ?
> View attachment 224099


is it not HJ8/Baktar-Shikan?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Path-Finder said:


> is it not HJ8/Baktar-Shikan?







this is hj-8 see the shape of missile 
it neither looks like milan nor tow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Dr. Stranglove said:


> this is hj-8 see the shape of missile
> it neither looks like milan nor tow



It looks like a rocket and don't think it is guided! No Soft Launch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Path-Finder said:


> It looks like a rocket and don't think it is guided!


i was thinking the same it might be a anti personal rocket i know we build them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

Dr. Stranglove said:


> i was thinking the same it might be a anti personal rocket i know we build them








we have used systems like this also in Kargil war, this are captured by indians........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Old pic of AK from an ex:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

National CT training facility :

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RAMPAGE

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 224938


Is that a targeting pod under JFT's fuselage? Which one? @bravata @MastanKhan


----------



## MastanKhan

RAMPAGE said:


> Is that a targeting pod under JFT's fuselage? Which one? @bravata @MastanKhan



Hi,

That looks like a machine gun.


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RAMPAGE

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> That looks like a machine gun.


Hain? Did you zoom the pic?


----------



## Bratva

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 226113
> View attachment 226114
> 
> 
> National CT training facility :
> 
> View attachment 226115




POF EYE should be made standard in CQB. and CT training. 

@RAMPAGE It's a gun


----------



## Side-Winder

The guy on left has been my course mate at MCS, later he left for CAE, while im rotting at MCS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

don't endanger your buddy's life by exposing him on the net.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Typhoon Killers (credit Wind Jammer)






Air Chief visits a FOB:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Air Chief visits a FOB:
> 
> View attachment 226464



Which airbase is this? Looks somewhere in GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Areesh said:


> Which airbase is this? Looks somewhere in GB



Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

Areesh said:


> Which airbase is this? Looks somewhere in GB



welcome back @Areesh ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

chauvunist said:


> welcome back @Areesh ..



Thanks bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Typhoon Killers (credit Wind Jammer)
> View attachment 226463



griffins?


----------



## IrbiS



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> View attachment 226681
> View attachment 226682
> View attachment 226683
> View attachment 226684
> View attachment 226685
> View attachment 226686


So our infantry guys are now also using M4 I think we have quietly started to produce them in Pakistan no way we got so many from USA


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Very awesome video:


Comments

@denel. @Nihonjin1051 @Irfan Baloch. @Zarvan. @Akhelios. 

@waz. @Emmie. @Horus (share it on the page bro - sorry I couldn't help you .. But I promise to do that after 6th June).

Tirah Valley - the last major stronghold of talibitches:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

A soldiers defusing explosives hidden in a chimney - North Waziristan:






Somewhere over NWA:






Mirage - sunset :

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Quetta Command & Staff College *
..
*Aerial View, 1940s*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER

5 Squadron

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Thunders leave for Paris airshow:





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

COAS in Sri Lanka - defence cooperation - training and equipping SL officers:









Gifts horses to SL military academy :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..................................... . . .
...
*A Pakistani Soldier Jumping out of an APC at UN Mission in Congo, Africa*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

JF-17s in Paris:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAMPAGE

ghazi52 said:


> ..................................... . . .
> ...
> *A Pakistani Soldier Jumping out of an APC at UN Mission in Congo, Africa*


Mai uddi iddi jawaan hawa de naal!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PAF in Konya .. Joint EX:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

More from Paris

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseeker2010

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> More from Paris
> 
> View attachment 229335
> View attachment 229336



the second is i think from zhoushan air show, not paris

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


>



We need to see high quality pictures on ZDK-03 and new paints. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pakistan is no longer Markhor goatie, our old motto animal.







After 10-12 years on trials, war on terrorisms and confusions before right direction, we are now *750 pounds Gorilla.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

............ PAF Peshawar Air Base..............................
. . . 
An aerial view of Peshawar International Airport and PAF Base

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Strigon

New ISPR music video released in remembrance of the fallen warriors and 1 year anniversary of operation






Wow! This is pretty good and emotional..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Windjammer

A PAF Block-52 Viper pilot prepares to launch.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## truthseeker2010

ghazi52 said:


> ............ PAF Peshawar Air Base..............................
> . . .
> An aerial view of Peshawar International Airport and PAF Base



dangerously close to populated area


----------



## ghazi52

truthseeker2010 said:


> dangerously close to populated area



Yes it is . 
Main road cross runway at the end at 90 degree...


----------



## Umair Nawaz

A Pakistan Army Aviation Corps Mi-17 airlifting an AH-1 Cobra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

Umair Nawaz said:


> A Pakistan Army Aviation Corps Mi-17 airlifting an AH-1 Cobra.


Umair, any relation of Vice Marshal Rab Nawaz?
I was about to put a post if he is still around? I met him long time ago when he was ambassador in Tanzania.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

denel said:


> Umair, any relation of Vice Marshal Rab Nawaz?
> I was about to put a post if he is still around? I met him long time ago when he was ambassador in Tanzania.


no im not related to him. My father was however in army.


----------



## Windjammer

* PAF JF-17 inverted over the Paris Air show venue. *


----------



## truthseeker2010

Windjammer said:


> * PAF JF-17 inverted over the Paris Air show venue. *



is pakistani tom cruise flying this?


----------



## Umair Nawaz



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Strigon

Windjammer said:


> * PAF JF-17 inverted over the Paris Air show venue. *




Is there a video of this screen grab?


----------



## Oruc

Strigon said:


> Is there a video of this screen grab?



Aperture Sensation | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.... . . ....1936 Lahore .............
.. .. .. ..
*Guns of 5th Battalion Field Brigade on New Year’s Day Parade at Lahore, 1936 *





*Light Tanks on New Year’s Day Parade at Lahore, 1936*





*Air Show on New Year’s Day Parade at Lahore,1936 *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jammer

Windjammer said:


> * PAF JF-17 inverted over the Paris Air show venue. *


Speechless! Thank you for sharing, what a proud moment for all of us.


----------



## Jammer

Ghazi, on the circa 1936 pics above, correct me if I'm wrong: 13 pounder field guns, the best I can make out the tank is a MK IV (light tank), finally the birds seem to be good old Sopwiths . Wow! What a find. Thank you for sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LonE_WolF

Marines

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

LonE_WolF said:


> Marines
> View attachment 230370
> View attachment 230371
> View attachment 230372



Bhai jaan,mehrban,qadardan,paandan... Please don't post ancient pics for fks sake!


----------



## LonE_WolF

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Bhai jaan,mehrban,qadardan,paandan... Please don't post ancient pics for fks sake!


ok bhai jaan. I didn't saw these pics before actually :p


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Paris Airshow:






















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*
On going multi nation Anatolian Eagle 2015 ex:







*























LonE_WolF said:


> ok bhai jaan. I didn't saw these pics before actually :p


Bhai jaan thsn delete it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LonE_WolF

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=989812414396667





Thunder blk 2 over PAC Kamra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

[HASHTAG]#anatolian[/HASHTAG] eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LonE_WolF

Wing Cdr Usman with people visiting JF-17 display





PAF female & male pilots at Bucharest , Romania airshow








A PAF pilot posing with his Aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

LonE_WolF said:


> Wing Cdr Usman with people visiting JF-17 display
> View attachment 231431
> 
> 
> PAF female & male pilots at Bucharest , Romania airshow
> View attachment 231432
> View attachment 231433
> 
> 
> A PAF pilot posing with his Aircraft
> View attachment 231434





Romania Airshow:









*Another from Romania:



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Anatolian Eagle 2015:














*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*JF-17 -- ROOF OF THE WORLD:










*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Hurter

Why PAF have not used Block 52 during an international airforce exercise?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Some randoms:
































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

School kids with JF.., Skardu,Gilgit Baltistan:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 231561


 gotta replace those G3s asap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LonE_WolF

SL Yasir, WC Usman, GC Amir and SL Zeeshan at Paris Air Show.





Some pics from Romania Airshow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 231467



flying with eye glasses, when did PAF permitted this?

its block-52 with CFT..... so will be a senior pilot


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Army Strong!!








JF-17 THUNDER!!










Anatolian Eagle 2015:













Turkish brothers !







JF - 17 Team and French pilots.. Paris Airshow:







@Gabriel92 *

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## FunkyGen

Some neat stuff you got! @DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> JF-17 THUNDER!!
> 
> View attachment 231916


Mashallah!

A dream come true. Special thanks to US State Department and Senate. 

I wonder what's the combat range with this configuration. Any ideas?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Umair Nawaz

@DESERT FIGHTER so whats the SJ story of the man in yr avatar?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Umair Nawaz said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER so whats the SJ story of the man in yr avatar?








Awards conferred upon army officers, JCOs and soldiers - Newspaper - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

@DESERT FIGHTER @Horus @Irfan Baloch @fatman17 
Check out the assortment of weapons, what special forces do these folks belong to. ??

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Windjammer said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @Horus @Irfan Baloch @fatman17
> Check out the assortment of weapons, what special forces do these folks belong to. ??




SSU - Sindh police.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Anatolian Eagle 2015:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> SSU - Sindh police.


I was going to say
they dont look military guys 
something part of civilian law enforcement authority



Windjammer said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @Horus @Irfan Baloch @fatman17
> Check out the assortment of weapons, what special forces do these folks belong to. ??


just the way they are standing told me they were not Military special forces let alone their elite group. as DF has confirmed they are Sindh government's special group that were filmed in masks beating up people and running away on the arrival of Rangers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

Irfan Baloch said:


> I was going to say
> they dont look military guys
> something part of civilian law enforcement authority
> 
> 
> just the way they are standing told me they were not Military special forces let alone their elite group. as DF has confirmed they are Sindh government's special group that were filmed in masks beating up people and running away on the arrival of Rangers



Bodyguards of PPP-piep piep piep

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*More from Anatolian Eagle 2015:


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Adecypher



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*More from Anatolian Eagle 2015:


























Credits:

Majid Qamar*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

View attachment 232904



OLD PIC:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Some pics from a recent visit to "some" Airbase :





*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Some pics from a recent visit to "some" Airbase :
> 
> View attachment 233010
> 
> *
> View attachment 233002
> 
> 
> View attachment 233003
> 
> 
> View attachment 233002
> 
> 
> View attachment 233008
> 
> 
> View attachment 233005



Ex US Base in Beluchistan ? ^^


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> Ex US Base in Beluchistan ? ^^



Nope hell no.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> Ex US Base in Beluchistan ? ^^


Heli coming from Wana:







.....




*Some randoms:*


*Pic taken in KSA:







...








Operational areas:









*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Adecypher



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Adecypher said:


>



Are these SSGs ?


----------



## Adecypher

Dil Pakistan said:


> Are these SSGs ?



Yaara I don't know. I reckon there are NOT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slides

Dil Pakistan said:


> Are these SSGs ?



From the uniform, yes, they are SSG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Troops training at National Counter Terrorism Training Center,Pabi:







COAS meeting injured Soldiers at CMH Rwp ;







Cobra over operational areas:






PAF Anatolian Eagle 2015:




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*IL-78 MIDAS in Romania during Romanian Airshow-- supporting SM air display team:
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adecypher



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hurter

Adecypher said:


>



Hats off to the young boys


----------



## Adecypher

Junaid B said:


> Hats off to the young boys


Our bright future


----------



## Bratva

Somewhere in ISI HQ Wall







ISI seal

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## VelocuR

Favorite Picture






All is well, says COAS Raheel Sharif

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Comments
This is How you load and fire a Gun @Horus


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Zarvan said:


> Comments
> This is How you load and fire a Gun @Horus


only if his aim was good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FunkyGen

Umair Nawaz said:


> only if his aim was good.


in case you don't know, the bullet is actually passing through the target and then hitting the ground behind...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*COAS visits South Africa:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*


.............................................................................







Naib Subedar Mukhtiar Gul got martyred by Sniper Fire Yesterday in Shawal Valley. Rest in Peace brother *

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## VelocuR

Couldn't understand why the numbers of videos were *very poor qualities *for our Military Parade (Pakistan Day) this year? Pakistan didn't have 250 billion dollars to spend on cameramen, videos, sounds, commentary, and etc????? 











Next year, it will improve to 1080P standard - high definition and high quality?


----------



## Windjammer

*One of the PAF participants in the Shaheen series of exercise.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Windjammer said:


> *One of the PAF participants in the Shaheen series of exercise.*



Hope that J-10 comes in PAF


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

New POF bolt action sniper rifle - courtesy Balixd :

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Path-Finder

What is this rifle seems to be 7.62x39? one in back ground is AI L96

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

Windjammer said:


> *One of the PAF participants in the Shaheen series of exercise.*





Windjammer said:


> *One of the PAF participants in the Shaheen series of exercise.*



fake, most probably the base commander's son


----------



## Windjammer

Bossman said:


> fake, most probably the base commander's son

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WaLeEdK2

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 237547


Welcome back


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IrbiS

@DESERT FIGHTER are they training locals?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## danish_vij

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 231467


guys spectacles in combat aircraft 
if u remember i once asked u about this when ur new air chief ore them during an air display...u gave some valid reasons......but what about this ?? is this allowed in PAF???
i am asking this cuz one my friends was dropped from flying program because he got spectacles during course


----------



## Path-Finder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 237608
> 
> 
> View attachment 237609



What a marvelous Hunting ground and what a position to be hunting ttp scum from.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Rangers :














IrbiS said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER are they training locals?
> View attachment 237616


Looks like a pretty old pic (Uniform,ranks,insignias etx)

The civilian looks like a man dressed in women's clothing,wig,fake baby... Looks more like training....which is common... (Here PA seem to be training the local LEAS or military on how to deal with certain scenarios).

PN ASW Heli launching an anti sub torpedo :

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PWFI

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 237882


It doesn't look like type 56, but Ak series with ULB, are you sure it's pakistan army pic bro?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PWFI said:


> It doesn't look like type 56, but Ak series with ULB, are you sure it's pakistan army pic bro?



Yeah old SSG training pic.. That's a AK-100 series.. 

Plenty of pics around if PA & SSG with AK 100 series and UBGL's.

You seem surprised.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

Windjammer said:


>



shorkot?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

truthseeker2010 said:


> shorkot?



Sargodha.


----------



## Yazp

Muhammad Omar said:


>


What's with this guy's IR pointer? It's on the barrel


----------



## danish_vij

@DESERT FIGHTER read post #4226


----------



## Windjammer

truthseeker2010 said:


> shorkot?


Yup, now called Rafiuqi.


----------



## truthseeker2010

Windjammer said:


> Yup, now called Rafiuqi.



sir desert fighter saying sargodha, but doesn't matter, just asking.....

But sir please elaborate on this, fighter pilot wearing spectacle, when did PAF allowed that?


----------



## Windjammer

truthseeker2010 said:


> sir desert fighter saying sargodha, but doesn't matter, just asking.....
> 
> But sir please elaborate on this, fighter pilot wearing spectacle, when did PAF allowed that?







Here's a full image and you can clearly read on the plaque in the back ground ;;PAF Base Rafiqui''
Those could be anti-glare glasses, some pilots later in their career do wear glasses, legendary M M Alam being a prime example.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

Windjammer said:


> Here's a full image and you can clearly read on the plaque in the back ground ;;PAF Base Rafiqui''
> Those could be anti-glare glasses, some pilots later in their career do wear glasses, legendary M M Alam being a prime example.



thanks for further clarification 
sir than i think people with correction should also be encouraged to apply...... if it does not affect flying, than why not people with weak eyesight be able to pursue their dream of GDP if they want to....


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Windjammer said:


> Here's a full image and you can clearly read on the plaque in the back ground ;;PAF Base Rafiqui''
> Those could be anti-glare glasses, some pilots later in their career do wear glasses, legendary M M Alam being a prime example.



Bhai .. SHAHEEN II was held at Sargodha... Shaheen III was held was Rafiqui.



Yazp said:


> What's with this guy's IR pointer? It's on the barrel




That's a laser pointer or Target Illuminator...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yazp

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That's a laser pointer or Target Illuminator...


I know that, the Laser is called an IR pointer...
I wonder how he managed to get that thing to mount on his barrel? It looks like he glued it or something. I bet It'll fall off once the barrel overheats 
Other than that, Really nice thread!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Yazp said:


> I know that, the Laser is called an IR pointer...
> I wonder how he managed to get that thing to mount on his barrel? It looks like he glued it or something. I bet It'll fall off once the barrel overheats
> Other than that, Really nice thread!



lol not glue:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

truthseeker2010 said:


> sir desert fighter saying sargodha, but doesn't matter, just asking.....
> 
> But sir please elaborate on this, fighter pilot wearing spectacle, when did PAF allowed that?



He is sitting in the back seat.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Eid gift for talibitchez!

courtest: WJ.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jango

Horus said:


> He is sitting in the back seat.



He is still a pilot...and at most a Flight Lieutenant. So being in the back seat doesn't make that much of a difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*weapons seized by Rangers in Karachi:












*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WaLeEdK2

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 238185
> 
> 
> View attachment 238186
> 
> 
> View attachment 238192
> 
> 
> *weapons seized by Rangers in Karachi:
> View attachment 238193
> View attachment 238194
> View attachment 238195
> View attachment 238196
> *


Holy shit look at all those AKs....


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Holy shit look at all those AKs....



AAGs,RPGs,AKs,PK MGs,M-16s,M-4s,222s,PPSHs etc... some people are also kept (like M-4s,NATO weapons which are in good condition etc).. meanwhile others are destroyed..

meanwhile MQM protects killers like this bastard...(And accuses Rangers of BS).... who was caught on film shooting the mqm supporter during their raid on 9-0!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gangsta_rap

Why are they crushing those arms? Can't we keep them in reserve?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 238185
> 
> 
> View attachment 238186
> 
> 
> View attachment 238192
> 
> 
> *weapons seized by Rangers in Karachi:
> View attachment 238193
> View attachment 238194
> View attachment 238195
> View attachment 238196
> *


you need to post them in other threads - that of ParaMilitary, this is for Military photos only


----------



## truthseeker2010

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 238120
> 
> 
> *Eid gift for talibitchez!
> 
> courtest: WJ.*



MK-84?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

balixd said:


> you need to post them in other threads - that of ParaMilitary, this is for Military photos only


there is no dedicated thread for paramil forces.. and seems you have been too late, all pics relatin to military n paramil are posted here.


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> there is no dedicated thread for paramil forces.. and seems you have been too late, all pics relatin to military n paramil are posted here.



Photos | Pakistan Police, Rangers, Airport Security, FC, LEA, Rescue & Disaster Response Agencies. | Page 49


----------



## Amaa'n

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Holy shit look at all those AKs....


most of these are poorly made clones of AK in ALLAH knows what caliber, I can see some of these chambered in 8mm, some in 7mm, 12g here and a few there.....the M16 type you see in the middle looks like m1919 akdal or most likely local clone of the same gun....


----------



## GHOST RIDER

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 238120
> 
> 
> *Eid gift for talibitchez!
> 
> courtest: WJ.*



Why do PAF ground crew wear Flight overalls ?
They should wear BDU (like Americans)
(just my opinion)


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Slides

GHOST RIDER said:


> Why do PAF ground crew wear Flight overalls ?
> They should wear BDU (like Americans)
> (just my opinion)


No, flight overalls are the best for ground crew. BDUs make no sense. They don't need to hide from anything. Overalls can provide flame resistance if made from proper materials and is better at protecting you if any oil or other fluids spill.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Gharida Farouqi with troops in Waziristan:*

Pakistan Army - Salute Pakistan Army - Must Watch | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue Marlin

like the second to last picture wheres that picture taken?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

blue marlin said:


> like the second to last picture wheres that picture taken?



FATA... Captured from ttp.


----------



## Slides

Response of solider on why he fights

TubeChop - (02:27)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakCan

Wajahat S. Khan report on Khyber 1 and Khyber 2 operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Flood relief operations by FC Balochistan:



















Flood relief operations in Chitral,GB and Punjsb by Army;











*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*COAS with flood effectees:*







Brig comd sharing food with flood *effectees in Chitral ;*





*Corps Comd Pesh in Chitral;*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*COAS in Italy;



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*A mirage refuelling ;*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Over 350+ people rescued by PN in Sukhur distt:








Army Heli in Skardu;




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseeker2010

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *COAS with flood effectees:*
> View attachment 241797



not COAS, but GOC 1st Armoured Multan
Maj Gen Syed Hasnat Amir Gilani


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

truthseeker2010 said:


> not COAS, but GOC 1st Armoured Multan
> Maj Gen Syed Hasnat Amir Gilani



My bad .. I posted the pics from my iPhone and didn't really see the officers face..

*



-------------------



Men of Steel;
Wounded but not broken !







*

*.........................

PN ASW heli;












FC;














*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*More pics from Anatolian Eagle 2015 - Allied ex;













....















JF-17 - RED HOT!












The 26th SQD "BLACK SPIDERS" - JF;




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *More pics from Anatolian Eagle 2015 - Allied ex;
> 
> 
> View attachment 242396
> 
> 
> View attachment 242399
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> View attachment 242395
> 
> 
> View attachment 242398
> View attachment 242397
> 
> 
> 
> JF-17 - RED HOT!
> 
> View attachment 242401
> 
> 
> View attachment 242400
> 
> 
> 
> The 26th SQD "BLACK SPIDERS" - JF;
> 
> View attachment 242402
> *


Love to see more pictures of SSG and infantry with their Guns. Love to see stylish pics and when is first squadron of BLOCK II coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*


Zarvan said:



Love to see more pictures of SSG and infantry with their Guns. Love to see stylish pics and when is first squadron of BLOCK II coming.

Click to expand...

Soon.*


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Soon.*


Italy makes Aesa Radar I hope they make a version which can fit into BLOCK II also


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Italy makes Aesa Radar I hope they make a version which can fit into BLOCK II also



Block III will get AESA... Other blocks will be upgraded latter..

*@Zarvan. SSGN,SSW (Old pics)*













Nigerian SFs trained by SSG (Pak);

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Block III will get AESA... Other blocks will be upgraded latter..
> 
> *@Zarvan. SSGN,SSW (Old pics)
> 
> View attachment 242411
> View attachment 242412
> View attachment 242413
> 
> 
> 
> Nigerian SF Trained by SSG;
> View attachment 242415
> *


Thanks Man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Block III will get AESA... Other blocks will be upgraded latter..
> 
> *@Zarvan. SSGN,SSW (Old pics)
> 
> View attachment 242411
> View attachment 242412
> View attachment 242413
> 
> 
> 
> Nigerian SF Trained by SSG;
> View attachment 242415
> *


good pics but second pic - Heli rappling is recent pic of KPK SCU training by SSG at Ghazi


----------



## hassan1

Y-12 HARBIN
PHENOM-100
C-130

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FunkyGen

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *More pics from Anatolian Eagle 2015 - Allied ex;
> 
> 
> View attachment 242396
> 
> 
> View attachment 242399
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> View attachment 242395
> 
> 
> View attachment 242398
> View attachment 242397
> 
> 
> 
> JF-17 - RED HOT!
> 
> View attachment 242401
> 
> 
> View attachment 242400
> 
> 
> 
> The 26th SQD "BLACK SPIDERS" - JF;
> 
> View attachment 242402
> *


Mate can i have that *skull *patch of PAF? i cant seem to find it!


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 242644


All AE 2015 pics have been posted on previous pages..


----------



## Abeer Khan

I proud of you ISI


----------



## Abeer Khan

And specially Proud of you sir COA Raheel Shareef


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PN takes command of Combined Maritime Taskforce;







C-130 Delivering aid to flood effected areas;

















*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GHOST RIDER

FunkyGen said:


> Mate can i have that *skull *patch of PAF? i cant seem to find it!



PAF Falcons Shop

Hope you find what you need here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 242713


That is a wicked pic! what is that spotting scope?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

at the 88th anniversery of PLA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*F-PG - Smuggli AB (QTA);







ZDK Korakoram Eagle AWAC;





*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Thorough Pro

Can someone please repost the pic without the watermark.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 242713


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 239079
> 
> View attachment 239080


@Stealth I need the HD Hi res version of these wallpapers, I had them but deleted them by mistake....


----------



## Stealth

balixd said:


> @Stealth I need the HD Hi res version of these wallpapers, I had them but deleted them by mistake....



download from iFORCE Warfare - Islamabad, Pakistan - Organization | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Stealth said:


> download from iFORCE Warfare - Islamabad, Pakistan - Organization | Facebook


its same, i think there was a Hi res version of this, with more sharpness?


----------



## Stealth

balixd said:


> its same, i think there was a Hi res version of this, with more sharpness?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

thanks all lot


Stealth said:


> View attachment 243741
> View attachment 243742


----------



## Bratva

Stealth said:


> View attachment 243741
> View attachment 243742



Your excessive use of watermarks ruins the whole picture. Just have a look at Mudy's photographs. His complete F-7PG shoot in samugli and JF-17 shots in Paris.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

Bratva said:


> Your excessive use of watermarks ruins the whole picture. Just have a look at Mudy's photographs. His complete F-7PG shoot in samugli and JF-17 shots in Paris.



sir, link for mudy's photography?


----------



## Bratva

truthseeker2010 said:


> sir, link for mudy's photography?



Aperture Sensation | Facebook


----------



## IrbiS

Departing Luton, England this morning was the New Pakistan Army Challenger 605 EYE77 : AirForces Daily, FlightGlobal


----------



## Hurter

IrbiS said:


> Departing Luton, England this morning was the New Pakistan Army Challenger 605 EYE77 : AirForces Daily, FlightGlobal



Maybe it will be used for COAS's traveling


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IrbiS




----------



## PakCan

Our journalist don't have to reinvent the wheel, just search the dam web. Learn from the hundreds of documentary/news report other journalists have done and maybe copy a few things. These journalist are more interested in showing their own faces and background music.


----------



## Thorough Pro

Srviver ko survive kia 
Jahzoun ko wear and tear kia jata hai 

What's the minimum literacy requirement to host a TV show besides incoherent blabbering? 



IrbiS said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@DESERT FIGHTER During Wagah Border ceremony on Pakistani few soldiers were in Black Uniform with their Guns. I am not talking about Black Shalwar Kameez and turban but in Black Trousers and Shirt Who are those Guys even Rangers wear green Uniform so who were those in Black Uniform ? Were they National Guards ? @Horus @Oscar @balixd @Irfan Baloch @Icarus @Xeric @Sulman Badshah


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.....................

Reception Independent Day for serving, retd soldiers & officers.




















All sales proceeds from Haier Azadi Cup between Pakistan Army & Pakistan Eleven presented by to Gen Raheel Sharif for FATA IDPs




......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## django

ghazi52 said:


> .....................
> 
> Reception Independent Day for serving, retd soldiers & officers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All sales proceeds from Haier Azadi Cup between Pakistan Army & Pakistan Eleven presented by to Gen Raheel Sharif for FATA IDPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......


Gosh didn't know Aslam Baig was that short

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airbus101

Who is standing next to Kayani?


----------



## mingle

airbus101 said:


> Who is standing next to Kayani?


Gen kyani ,next Gen kaker ,next Ahsen saleem hayyat,Gen Raheel then Baig .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1

F-7P Narowal-Muridke Road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hurter



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

*Imran Abbas on shoot location of Sher Dil Shaheen!*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER During Wagah Border ceremony on Pakistani few soldiers were in Black Uniform with their Guns. I am not talking about Black Shalwar Kameez and turban but in Black Trousers and Shirt Who are those Guys even Rangers wear green Uniform so who were those in Black Uniform ? Were they National Guards ? @Horus @Oscar @balixd @Irfan Baloch @Icarus @Xeric @Sulman Badshah


Ranger SF.


----------



## Areesh

dexter said:


> *Imran Abbas on shoot location of Sher Dil Shaheen!*



Is it some new movie?


----------



## dexter

Areesh said:


> Is it some new movie?



Yup or may be a serial.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

Some more stills from the new series, the actor is probably playing a SSW character......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Zarvan said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER During Wagah Border ceremony on Pakistani few soldiers were in Black Uniform with their Guns. I am not talking about Black Shalwar Kameez and turban but in Black Trousers and Shirt Who are those Guys even Rangers wear green Uniform so who were those in Black Uniform ? Were they National Guards ? @Horus @Oscar @balixd @Irfan Baloch @Icarus @Xeric @Sulman Badshah


tank troops wear black in armor corps


----------



## Zarvan

Irfan Baloch said:


> tank troops wear black in armor corps


He was standing at Wagah border with his Gun protecting the Gate


----------



## TaimiKhan

Zarvan said:


> He was standing at Wagah border with his Gun protecting the Gate



Ranger wala hai yaar.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Air Chief leads the way!










*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Recent 18 Nation exercise eager-Lion, hosted by Jordan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GHOST RIDER

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Air Chief leads the way!
> 
> View attachment 249067
> View attachment 249068
> View attachment 249069
> *



First time seeing Pakistani pilots packing pistols


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SSG - Jordan;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> SSG - Jordan;
> 
> View attachment 249088



Thank God, atlast seen a muscular and healthy SSG commando. Or else most of them are Scrawny !


----------



## django

Bratva said:


> Thank God, atlast seen a muscular and healthy SSG commando. Or else most of them are Scrawny !



Beg to differ. SSG jawans are solid, wiry individuals, you know the peenda type.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IrbiS



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hkdas

IrbiS said:


>



many things in this documentary are not true.
the highest manned border posts are in india "Saltoro Ridge" its altitudes range from 5,450 to 7,720 m (17,880 to 25,330 feet). the highest helipad in the world is "Point Sonam"(in india), 21,000 feet (6,400 m) above the sea level. pakistan army is camped at the valleys of the glacier and indian army is in the peaks of the glacier.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 249074


If this pic was black and white it would've looked like Nazi troops. The MG-3 makes it look like it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

hkdas said:


> many things in this documentary are not true.
> the highest manned border posts are in india "Saltoro Ridge" its altitudes range from 5,450 to 7,720 m (17,880 to 25,330 feet). the highest helipad in the world is "Point Sonam"(in india), 21,000 feet (6,400 m) above the sea level. pakistan army is camped at the valleys of the glacier and indian army is in the peaks of the glacier.




Quit BSing fanboy..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Long Live India

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Quit BSing fanboy..



he is right. Why truth always piss you off ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Long Live India said:


> he is right. Why truth always piss you off ?


Owww "he ij rath bhy tuth albays pihes jou aff"..

You punt trolls are do funny.....

How many of tufa have served in Siachin or know somebody who actually did? 

At some positions you are on heights kb others we are sitting above you.... There is a beautiful article written by @Xeric. A serving officer in the PA... Go learn s thing or two before running your bloody mouths in a Pak forum which you inhabit like insects ... Ironic to see your OCD wrt PAK ..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jango

GHOST RIDER said:


> First time seeing Pakistani pilots packing pistols



It's been a long time....at least regarding Aviation pilots in the Army...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

WaLeEdK2 said:


> If this pic was black and white it would've looked like Nazi troops. The MG-3 makes it look like it.



Not Nazi, Nazi is a ideology, its called WEHRMACHT =DEFENCEPOWER (that was the name of their Army). WEHR=DEFNCE MACHT=POWER. And yes I thought the same !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..............................................





.........





COAS being briefed about the most widely used internet Cafe by terrorists for communication purpose in Miranshah
...........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PWFI

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Owww "*he ij rath bhy tuth albays pihes jou aff*"..


yaar koie had bi hoti hei

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hkdas

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Quit BSing fanboy..



learn the facts brainwahsed boy. what i have said is true. the entire siachen glacier is controlled by indian army. pakistan army is only deployed at the valley.


----------



## Bossman

hkdas said:


> learn the facts brainwahsed boy. what i have said is true. the entire siachen glacier is controlled by indian army. pakistan army is only deployed at the valley.



So even if it did, what strategic benefit did it get you except for a whole bunch body bags. Purpose of your incursion was to cut off KKH and you are not even close to that. Height is a liability in that region. Fools

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Xeric

hkdas said:


> many things in this documentary are not true.
> the highest manned border posts are in india "Saltoro Ridge" its altitudes range from 5,450 to 7,720 m (17,880 to 25,330 feet). the highest helipad in the world is "Point Sonam"(in india), 21,000 feet (6,400 m) above the sea level. pakistan army is camped at the valleys of the glacier and *indian army is in the peaks of the glacier.*


Ji, or wahan (peaks) say jo crude oil, tail ka konwah or doodh ki nahar nikal rha hai na, enjoy that.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amaa'n

hkdas said:


> learn the facts brainwahsed boy. what i have said is true. the entire siachen glacier is controlled by indian army. pakistan army is only deployed at the valley.


This is Multimedia thread not Dicussion, i suggest stick with the topic, share the pics or leave, do not derail the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## airbus101

Windjammer said:


>


September 6th day rehearsal in full swing!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

hkdas said:


> learn the facts brainwahsed boy. what i have said is true. the entire siachen glacier is controlled by indian army. pakistan army is only deployed at the valley.


Piss off fanboy... I've witnessed your stupidity several time first hand... So don't paleed this thread get lost to your whinning in your section... And "wow" at shitty scopes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

airbus101 said:


> September 6th day rehearsal in full swing!


Yes, this year marks 50 years of Pakistan Defence Day and some major activities are in line to celebrate the victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153276260512663

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Max Pain

Windjammer said:


>


can you post this image again,
its not loading.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

Bossman said:


> So even if it did, what strategic benefit did it get you except for a whole bunch body bags. Purpose of your incursion was to cut off KKH and you are not even close to that. Height is a liability in that region. Fools



there are lot of advantages to as due to the dominated heights.. ask your soldiers, why they were unable to capture the siachen glacier, they will explain the importance.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Piss off fanboy... I've witnessed your stupidity several time first hand... So don't paleed this thread get lost to your whinning in your section... And "wow" at shitty scopes.


look brainwashed man. its not may fault that you can't accept the truth. i don't have any intention to troll like you does in the threads related to indian defense.



balixd said:


> This is Multimedia thread not Dicussion, i suggest stick with the topic, share the pics or leave, do not derail the thread.



i was just replaying to him.


----------



## black-hawk_101

truthseeker2010 said:


> Some more stills from the new series, the actor is probably playing a SSW character......
> View attachment 248116
> View attachment 248117
> View attachment 248118
> View attachment 248119
> View attachment 248120
> View attachment 248121
> View attachment 248122



What is this rifle? I think it was Tabore....



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 249403
> 
> 
> View attachment 249404
> 
> View attachment 249405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quit BSing fanboy..



I really can't understand that why PAF is not using Mirage III-V for bombing in KPK-FATA and using JF-17s and F-16s.


----------



## hkdas

black-hawk_101 said:


> What is this rifle?


FN F2000 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


black-hawk_101 said:


> I think it was Tabore....


you mean Tavor??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

hkdas said:


> FN F2000 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> you mean Tavor??


Yes


----------



## Bossman

hkdas said:


> there are lot of advantages to as due to the dominated heights.. ask your soldiers, why they were unable to capture the siachen glacier, they will explain the importance.
> .



Even if you could take heavy artillery to those heights normal ballistics don't work so these post are nothing but observation posts which are difficult to man and have a very high casualty rates because of the altitude. PA never tried to capture or recapture Siachin. The idea was to restrict IA access to the KKH which they effectively did. Thanks to your stupidity and arrogance you are now stuck with getting your @$$es frozen at 22,000 feet. Nothing to be proud of. Sheer stupidity.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xeric

Bossman said:


> Even if you could take heavy artillery to those heights normal ballistics don't work so these post are nothing but observation posts which are difficult to man and have a very high casualty rates because of the altitude. PA never tried to capture or recapture Siachin. The idea was to restrict IA access to the KKH which they effectively did. Thanks to your stupidity and arrogance you are now stuck with getting your @$$es frozen at 22,000 feet. Nothing to be proud of. Sheer stupidity.


Indians are _mota dimagh. _Especially @hkdas who is mixing benefits of a mountainous/semi-mountainous terrain with that of a glaciated terrain.

For ease, readers should consider this; In the former case, if let's say, we occupy Tiger Hill, we are able to dominate a strategic highway, but in case of latter, if Indians occupy a higher post, they dominate, well, a comparatively better _view_, at the cost of higher casualty rate due to harsher weather, higher cost of living/sustenance and more difficulty in holding the post.

Siachen is not Kashmir, where by holding 'more' land the Indians can dominate/control our rivers or for that matter divert water/build illegal dams etc. Nor it is Punjab where by holding a higher ground one can influence the outcome of a battle. Instead, as the fight at Siachen is mostly static, there is virtually no benefit for being on the top, especially when we are holding posts just adjacent to the Indians (at times only a few meters away) to nullify any advantage whatsoever, except that the Indian can thump their chest and fool their jingoistic lot who lack the comprehension to differentiate between mountainous and glaciated zones, by (constantly) telling them, "hey look, we are sitting at a 'higher altitude' at Siachen!" At best, they can make another Bollywood movie and 'belittle' us Pakistanis for the consumption of their own audience.

By holding most of the Glacier, the 'advantage' Indians get are: almost total dependence on air-lifts to maintain their troops, more casualty rate, and thrice the amount of expenditure. Now, by holding "more snow" if the Indians could interdict, lets say our access to China, then may be i could have congratulated them, but till that happens, like i said earlier, the Indians should make the most from the _access_ this 'higher altitude' is giving them to the gold-mines and uranium deposits at Siachen Glacier.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## VCheng

Xeric said:


> Siachen is not Kashmir, where by holding 'more' land the Indians can dominate/control our rivers or for that matter divert water/build illegal dams etc.



Doesn't the Siachen glacier feed the Nubra and Shyok rivers, sizable tributaries of the Indus river?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Doesn't the Siachen glacier feed the Nubra and Shyok rivers, sizable tributaries of the Indus river?


Want to build a dam there?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

Xeric said:


> Want to make a dam there?



That would be a violation of the IWT.


----------



## Xeric

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> That would be a violation of the IWT.


Wrong answer.

Let's focus on what Nubra and Shyok has to do with the current discussion?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

Xeric said:


> Wrong answer.
> 
> Let's focus on what Nubra and Shyok has to do with the current discussion?



Don't those tributaries of the Indus contribute to the value of the Siachen glacier?


----------



## Xeric

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Don't those tributaries of the Indus contribute to the value of the Siachen glacier?


Really?

Please educate us how?
Have you seen the (alignment) of Indus (Valley) in the North/Kashmir?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VCheng

Xeric said:


> Really?
> 
> Please educate us how?



Not for me to educate you Sir, since you seem to be quite sure that holding on to Siachen is a worthless endeavor for India at great cost. Obviously, it's value might be perceived differently than what you consider here. After all, Pakistan has acted at great cost to itself to counter India's advances in the region based on some perceived value if the territory itself is not valuable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

Bossman said:


> Even if you could take heavy artillery to those heights normal ballistics don't work so these post are nothing but observation posts which are difficult to man and have a very high casualty rates because of the altitude. PA never tried to capture or recapture Siachin. The idea was to restrict IA access to the KKH which they effectively did. Thanks to your stupidity and arrogance you are now stuck with getting your @$$es frozen at 22,000 feet. Nothing to be proud of. Sheer stupidity.



yes, the ballistics are different from that in lower altitudes. but that don't mean the artillery is ineffective. 
pakistan army tried to capture Siachin multiple times, but they failed all the time. the high casualty due to bad weather was in 80s and 90s. now the living conditions are very much better. DRDO made special shelters, clothing etc for soldiers in higher altitude.


----------



## Xeric

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Not for me to educate you Sir, since you seem to be quite sure that holding on to Siachen is a worthless endeavor for India at great cost. Obviously, it's value might be perceived differently than what you consider here. After all, Pakistan has acted at great cost to itself to counter India's advances in the region based on some perceived value if the territory itself is not valuable.


Typical Syed (Duck) Ali Haider. 

i am quite clear what value holding 'more snow' (NOT the entire glaciated region) means to India. Focus and try to understand that the discussion here is regarding India being on a 'higher altitude' than us and the advantages thereof.

You brought in the Nubra and Shyok and then threw in some Indus without having ANY understanding as to what connection these have with each other vis-a-vis the precise location of the glaciated portion that India holds and the otherwise greater Kashmir area that is under Indian occupation from where the Indus River flows/originates.

Going by your understanding of glaciers and their linkage with rivers/watersheds, if one holds the precise (Siachen) glacier can control every river entering both Pakistan and India!!

Just so that you dont feel bad, i'll give you some food for thought. Instead of focusing on Nubra/Shyok (probably the only two names that you are familiar with in Siachen), try to look for Ganoks and may be some sense can push itself into you.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hurter

Xeric said:


> Typical Syed (Duck) Ali Haider.
> 
> i am quite clear what value holding 'more snow' (NOT the entire glaciated region) means to India. Focus and try to understand that the discussion here is regarding India being on a 'higher altitude' than us.
> 
> You brought in the Nubra and Shyok and then threw in some Indus without having ANY understanding as to what connection these have with each other vis-a-vis the precise location of the glaciated portion that India holds and the otherwise greater Kashmir area that is under Indian occupation from where the Indus River flows/originates.
> 
> Going by your understanding of glaciers and their linkage with rivers/watersheds, if one holds the precise (Siachen) glacier can control every river entering both Pakistan and India!!
> 
> Just so that you dont feel bad, i'll give you some food for thought. Instead of focusing on Nubra/Shyok (probably the only two names that you are familiar with in Siachen), try to look for Ganoks and may be some sense can push itself into you.



That's not his real name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hkdas

Xeric said:


> Indians are _mota dimagh. _Especially @hkdas who is mixing benefits of a mountainous/semi-mountainous terrain with that of a glaciated terrain.
> 
> For ease, readers should consider this; In the former case, if let's say, we occupy Tiger Hill, we are able to dominate a strategic highway, but in case of latter, if Indians occupy a higher post, they dominate, well, a comparatively better _view_, at the cost of higher casualty rate due to harsher weather, higher cost of living/sustenance and more difficulty in holding the post.
> 
> Siachen is not Kashmir, where by holding 'more' land the Indians can dominate/control our rivers or for that matter divert water/build illegal dams etc. Nor it is Punjab where by holding a higher ground one can influence the outcome of a battle. Instead, as the fight at Siachen is mostly static, there is virtually no benefit for being on the top, especially when we are holding posts just adjacent to the Indians (at times only a few meters away) to nullify any advantage whatsoever, except that the Indian can thump their chest and fool their jingoistic lot who lack the comprehension to differentiate between mountainous and glaciated zones, by (constantly) telling them, "hey look, we are sitting at a 'higher altitude' at Siachen!" At best, they can make another Bollywood movie and 'belittle' us Pakistanis for the consumption of their own audience.
> 
> By holding most of the Glacier, the 'advantage' Indians get are: almost total dependence on air-lifts to maintain their troops, more casualty rate, and thrice the amount of expenditure. Now, by holding "more snow" if the Indians could interdict, lets say our access to China, then may be i could have congratulated them, but till that happens, like i said earlier, the Indians should make the most from the _access_ this 'higher altitude' is giving them to the gold-mines and uranium deposits at Siachen Glacier.



lol... a stupid reply from PDF TTA!!
Mr. TTA if there is no advantage, then why did pakistan army attempted to capture siachen glacier multiple times?? the kargil war was for capturing siachen glacier. if that icy mountain don't have the advantage then why did indian and paistan army deployed 1000s of soldiers in that area??. being a TTA you should think before posting your stupid statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Xeric said:


> Typical Syed (Duck) Ali Haider.
> 
> i am quite clear what value holding 'more snow' (NOT the entire glaciated region) means to India. Focus and try to understand that the discussion here is regarding India being on a 'higher altitude' than us and the advantages thereof.
> 
> You brought in the Nubra and Shyok and then threw in some Indus without having ANY understanding as to what connection these have with each other vis-a-vis the precise location of the glaciated portion that India holds and the otherwise greater Kashmir area that is under Indian occupation from where the Indus River flows/originates.
> 
> Going by your understanding of glaciers and their linkage with rivers/watersheds, if one holds the precise (Siachen) glacier can control every river entering both Pakistan and India!!
> 
> Just so that you dont feel bad, i'll give you some food for thought. Instead of focusing on Nubra/Shyok (probably the only two names that you are familiar with in Siachen), try to look for Ganoks and may be some sense can push itself into you.



It is quite clear that the situation in the entire region is a stalemate, regardless of who is holding the higher ground, and regardless of the perceived value of the territory for each side.

Ganoks is a smaller stream than either Nubra or Shyok, but you make a good point that the terrain makes it quite difficult to control the rivers in the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................................................................................
Air Chief Marshal, Sohail Aman, Chief of Air Staff visited GHQ today and called on General Raheel Sharif, Chief of Army Staff. Progress of ongoing operation in Shawal, North Waziristan Agency was discussed during the meeting. COAS vowed to eliminate terrorists even from the remotest pockets in the area at all cost. 







..............................................................................
Lieutenant General James Rupert Everard, Commander UK Land Forces, visited General Headquarters today and called on General Raheel Sharif, Chief of Army Staff. 







File photo of Lt col Faisal Malik Shaheed who embraced Shahadat today in Shawal.





.......................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

hkdas said:


> lol... a stupid reply from PDF TTA!!
> Mr. TTA if there is no advantage, then why did pakistan army attempted to capture siachen glacier multiple times?? the kargil war was for capturing siachen glacier. if that icy mountain don't have the advantage then why did indian and paistan army deployed 1000s of soldiers in that area??. being a TTA you should think before posting your stupid statement.


Yaar, like i said twice earlier, we wish India best wishes to enjoy the riches and produces of 'higher ground' in Siachen. i am sure the gold, copper, rhodium, crude oil, uranium, "antimatter", secrets to space-exploration, info on who assassinated Kennedy, direct and shortest route to Mars and knowldege on Aids cure that is available to India as it holds "higher ground" at Siachen had played an important, significant and crucial role in making India a regional power and soon a super power. i am sure these riches will be mighty helpful in getting India a permanent seat in the UNSC. i am also sure that the next movie India is going to make to satisfy its jingoism based on the storyline: "Siachen - 1000 Feet Higher" will put Chinese investment of $46 B to shame. Godspeed!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## VCheng

Xeric said:


> Yaar, like i said twice earlier, we wish India best wishes to enjoy the riches and produces of 'higher ground' in Siachen. i am sure the gold, copper, rhodium, crude oil, uranium, "antimatter", secrets to space-exploration, info on who assassinated Kennedy, direct and shortest route to Mars and knowldege on Aids cure that is available to India as it holds "higher ground" at Siachen had played an important, significant and crucial role in making India a regional power and soon a super power. i am sure these riches will be mighty helpful in getting India a permanent seat in the UNSC. i am also sure that the next movie India is going to make to satisfy its jingoism based on the storyline: "Siachen - 1000 Feet Higher" will put Chinese investment of $46 B to shame. Godspeed!



Well, that certainly cleared it all up!


----------



## Side-Winder

Xeric said:


> Indians are _mota dimagh. _Especially @hkdas who is mixing benefits of a mountainous/semi-mountainous terrain with that of a glaciated terrain.
> 
> For ease, readers should consider this; In the former case, if let's say, we occupy Tiger Hill, we are able to dominate a strategic highway, but in case of latter, if Indians occupy a higher post, they dominate, well, a comparatively better _view_, at the cost of higher casualty rate due to harsher weather, higher cost of living/sustenance and more difficulty in holding the post.
> 
> Siachen is not Kashmir, where by holding 'more' land the Indians can dominate/control our rivers or for that matter divert water/build illegal dams etc. Nor it is Punjab where by holding a higher ground one can influence the outcome of a battle. Instead, as the fight at Siachen is mostly static, there is virtually no benefit for being on the top, especially when we are holding posts just adjacent to the Indians (at times only a few meters away) to nullify any advantage whatsoever, except that the Indian can thump their chest and fool their jingoistic lot who lack the comprehension to differentiate between mountainous and glaciated zones, by (constantly) telling them, "hey look, we are sitting at a 'higher altitude' at Siachen!" At best, they can make another Bollywood movie and 'belittle' us Pakistanis for the consumption of their own audience.
> 
> By holding most of the Glacier, the 'advantage' Indians get are: almost total dependence on air-lifts to maintain their troops, more casualty rate, and thrice the amount of expenditure. Now, by holding "more snow" if the Indians could interdict, lets say our access to China, then may be i could have congratulated them, but till that happens, like i said earlier, the Indians should make the most from the _access_ this 'higher altitude' is giving them to the gold-mines and uranium deposits at Siachen Glacier.



Spot on! Here you go  

Timeline Photos - Pakistan Defence | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Tahafuz-e-Sahil 2K15

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IrbiS

Side-Winder said:


> Tahafuz-e-Sahil 2K15
> 
> View attachment 250405



Them boys need some new STGs


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Tahaffazul Sahil ex;



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## thrilainmanila

IrbiS said:


> Them boys need some new STGs


steyr aug is still decent the Australian army still have it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS

thrilainmanila said:


> steyr aug is still decent the Australian army still have it.



I wrote : ''new STGs.'' This baby ( AUG) is also called STG-77, and I meant they shud get its new variants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*COAS spends day with troops in Shawal Valley;

































*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pak Mil contingent in China - Rehearsals:






Courtesy ; @Umair Nawaz

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umair Nawaz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Pak Mil contingent in China - Rehearsals:
> View attachment 250912
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy ; @Umair Nawaz


there is a Chinese member who first shared this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Zambian Air Force Chief visits PAC,Kamra;









*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 250878
> View attachment 250879
> View attachment 250880
> View attachment 250881




firts two pictures are not of a pakistani ship !


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...................................................................................................
Best of the best Air Marshal (R) Asghar Khan with Flt.Lt. M. Akram Niazi, PAF Base, Peshawar,1963





..................

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

*
Preserve those precious memories of time spent with friends and colleagues in respective academies.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Air Chief Nur Khan flew sorties in 1965 war.... Pic taken during war;







PAF Starfighters and B-57s - 1965 war;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PAF rehearsal for 6th Sep/Defence day--- 31st AUG 2015 - Islamabad;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153296885152663

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Zambian Air Force Chief visits PAC,Kamra;
> View attachment 250915
> *



i wonder what they are all looking at? their facial expressions are quite funny.........


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................................................................
.
19th PMA Long Course. April 26th, 1959
.
..



...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.................................................................................................................
AM M Asghar Khan, Sqn. Ldr Mervyn L. Middlecoat, Avm Farooq Umar with F-104s, 1965 23rd March ready for fly pass …with elite pilots of no -9 squadron ``
(L to R): AVM Abbas Mirza, AM Shafiq Haider, W/C Arif Iqbal, W/C Mervyn Leslie Middlecoat (Shaheed),.Avm Farooq Umar., AM Asghar Khan, ACM Jamal A. Khan, ACM Hakimullah Khan, S/L Arif Manzoor (Shaheed), F/L Abbasi (L), A/C Imtiaz Bhatti, S/L Aftab Alam Khan.
.

.



......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Defence day rehearsals ;















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pak Mil contingent in China

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

General Raheel

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ultima Thule

Where is the full video of islamabad flypast i didn't like still pictures i want full video of this brilliant event, i am angry now


----------



## Inception-06

From Peshawar to Karachi 1 !:


















From Peshawar to Karachi 2 !:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

............................................SSG...............................

........



......

...............................................................................................
.......................MARINE..
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Did anyone notice the arnoured vehicle in the background ? Is it the old german one it or is it the vehicle we saw undergoing assembly in the HIT documentary ?


----------



## WaLeEdK2

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 254429
> 
> Did anyone notice the arnoured vehicle in the background ? Is it the old german one it or is it the vehicle we saw undergoing assembly in the HIT documentary ?


I saw some videos of it being used in zarb e azb. It kind reminds me of the Burraq apc


----------



## ghazi52

.......................

...



............


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

WaLeEdK2 said:


> I saw some videos of it being used in zarb e azb. It kind reminds me of the Burraq apc


Nah there was another small clip of a new vehicle under production in some HIT video..

The above probably the UR-416 operated by FC...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..................................................



.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

@DESERT FIGHTER I will upload pictures shortly.


----------



## arindustry

MaShAllah--- hameN apni army par fakhar ha...


----------



## Muhammad Omar

engineer saad said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER I will upload pictures shortly.



Bhai g Already me pics Post kr chuka hn is thread me

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1

??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

hassan1 said:


> ??
> View attachment 254645



Bomb picking machine? and Mine drilling? what's the use of this machine? It's belongs to PAF though


----------



## django

part1




part2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 254429
> 
> Did anyone notice the arnoured vehicle in the background ? Is it the old german one it or is it the vehicle we saw undergoing assembly in the HIT documentary ?


old one seen FC Baluchistan using it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nah there was another small clip of a new vehicle under production in some HIT video..
> 
> The above probably the UR-416 operated by FC...


Can you post the video plz?


----------



## Kurlang

one of the best documentry on SSG by wajahat S. Khan. Enjoy!

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RAMPAGE said:


> Can you post the video plz?


Pic ffom 2004? FC KP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Pic ffom 2004? FC KP
> View attachment 254925


Seen this before. I wanted to see that new HIT armoured vehicle you mentioned.


----------



## T-55

A small selection of photographs dedicated to the service of fighter Shenyang F-6 (the Chinese version of the Soviet MiG-19) in the Pakistani Air Force. The aircraft, imprinted on the photo, operated by the 23rd Squadron of Pakistan Air Force from 1961 to 1997-the year (before replacement for American aircraft F-16s)
































"Клоны на службе" - 477768

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kurlang

*O Yaro Mera Yar na Raha*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Над горами - 477768

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1

unknown tank on paf nur khan




















m-3 tank sialkot

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

hassan1 said:


> unknown tank on paf nur khan
> View attachment 255605
> View attachment 255606
> View attachment 255608
> View attachment 255609
> View attachment 255610
> View attachment 255612
> 
> 
> m-3 tank sialkot
> View attachment 255615



Oplot? at Nur khan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

Pak Army band at Red Square

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

American-made fighter F-104 "Starfighter" armed with 9 Squadron of Pakistan Air Force data fighter squadron received in March 1961 year and exploited them until 1972, when this type of aircraft were withdrawn from service

























"Звёздные бойцы" над Британской Индией - 477768

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

COAS visited Bahadur Ranges (Attock) and witnessed Pak-China Joint Field Exercise Warrior-III today. Special Forces of Pakistan Army and PLA conducted a seven week long Exercise with focus on counter-terrorism operations.A senior level Chinese military delegation under Gen Li Fayi represented PLA on the closing ceremony. Addressing troops, COAS congratulated all participants of exercise for displaying high level professional skills. He underscored that special relationship between Pak-China Armies which has transformed overtime will grow to unprecedented heights. Both, China and Pak, will continue to work towards total elimination of terrorism in all its forms and manifestations.
COAS specially commended troops of SSG for their outstanding performance in operation Zarb-e-Azb. He vowed to continue operations with the same momentum till the achievement of a Terror Free Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*AK -*






*Old pic of 2 afghan hinds after they landed in miranshah:*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Burraq hunting:
*





Just before the "kill"..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Attan by troops...







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153318031212663





*


Warrior III - Pak-China SF Ex video:





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153332830017663




*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kurlang

*Naara e Takbir - Allah o Akbar*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

When did That happen?


----------



## Hurter

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 258194
> View attachment 258195
> View attachment 258196
> View attachment 258197
> View attachment 258198



Yeh kab hua and how?


----------



## airbus101

That Happen Yesterday in the Attack on the PAF base camp
Army helicopter crash lands during rescue - thenews.com.pk


----------



## WaLeEdK2

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 257392
> 
> 
> View attachment 257382
> 
> View attachment 257388
> 
> 
> View attachment 257393
> 
> 
> View attachment 257392
> 
> 
> View attachment 257379
> View attachment 257395
> 
> 
> *Burraq hunting:
> *
> View attachment 257401
> 
> 
> Just before the "kill"..


Doesn't Burraq have IR?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Who is this guy? - no patches?



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 258873
> View attachment 258874


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Horus said:


> Who is this guy? - no patches?


The second guy looks like from SSGN.


----------



## django

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 257362
> View attachment 257363
> View attachment 257364
> View attachment 257365
> View attachment 257367
> View attachment 257368
> View attachment 257369
> View attachment 257370


DF it would be greatly appreciated if you could blank the faces of these brave men. Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Horus said:


> Who is this guy? - no patches?


SSGN.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bossman




----------



## VelocuR



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PDF

Is this fake?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mad_Scientist said:


> View attachment 260445
> 
> Is this fake?



JF being transported to IDEAS exhibition center...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

View attachment 260491

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Sindh Rangers Training;
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gangsta_rap

"Qalandars" LOL


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Courtesy: Ideological Defender



GIANTsasquatch said:


> "Qalandars" LOL



Qalandar is a wing of Sindh Rangers..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*COAS spent 1st day of Eid with troops in NWA:


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GHOST RIDER

.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 260612
> 
> View attachment 260613
> 
> 
> View attachment 260614
> 
> 
> View attachment 260615
> 
> 
> View attachment 260616
> 
> 
> Courtesy: Ideological Defender
> 
> 
> 
> Qalandar is a wing of Sindh Rangers..



The first two pics. Are they snipers ? What do you think


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bratva said:


> The first two pics. Are they snipers ? What do you think



Yes... Sniper & spotter duo...

What's more interesting is that try have finally chosen this Kevlar a standard (it was exhibited during the last IDEAS exhibition).. And has started appearing with soldiers in operational areas .. Along with camo protective guards.. Good to see the old black camo n pads going away..
















The soldier is wearing the standard gear .. Minus the helmet and a handgun (official issue to officers - and NCOs on special duties,etc).. 

The whole shebang .. Kevlar,camel pack,etc


@Ulla. Your MG3 "tactical" solution is also in use it seems .. From the videos .. The drug mag etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yes... Sniper & spotter duo...
> 
> What's more interesting is that try have finally chosen this Kevlar a standard (it was exhibited during the last IDEAS exhibition).. And has started appearing with soldiers in operational areas .. Along with camo protective guards.. Good to see the old black camo n pads going away..
> 
> View attachment 260746
> View attachment 260747
> 
> View attachment 260749
> View attachment 260748
> 
> 
> The soldier is wearing the standard gear .. Minus the helmet and a handgun (official issue to officers - and NCOs on special duties,etc)..
> 
> The whole shebang .. Kevlar,camel pack,etc
> 
> 
> @Ulla. Your MG3 "tactical" solution is also in use it seems .. From the videos .. The drug mag etc..


Regarding the MG3 I haven't seen one of them having this on the tip 






This is a modified POF MG3. Can u explain why? I've read that this attachment reduces recoil.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Regarding the MG3 I haven't seen one of them having this on the tip
> 
> View attachment 260797
> 
> 
> This is a modified POF MG3. Can u explain why? I've read that this attachment reduces recoil.



I did in the thread you (probably) got the pic from... Along with all specs etc.


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 260488
> View attachment 260489
> View attachment 260490
> View attachment 260491
> View attachment 260492
> View attachment 260493
> View attachment 260494



Why are this vehicles in blue ? And not in desert Camouflage ?


----------



## TaimiKhan

Ulla said:


> Why are this vehicles in blue ? And not in desert Camouflage ?



These are FC vehicles, and are very old ones.


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 260488
> View attachment 260489
> View attachment 260490
> View attachment 260491
> View attachment 260492
> View attachment 260493
> View attachment 260494



Why are this vehicles in blue ? And not in desert Camouflage ?


TaimiKhan said:


> These are FC vehicles, and are very old ones.




I I know that, imported from Germany, that is no reason, why they arent camouflaged !


----------



## Bossman

Ulla said:


> Why are this vehicles in blue ? And not in desert Camouflage ?
> 
> 
> 
> I I know that, imported from Germany, that is no reason, why they arent camouflaged !




They are not blue but grey. Most paramilitary vehicle are grey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

............................................................................................................
"ON THE AFGHAN BORDER - Air-Marshal Sir John Steel inspects the Bomber Squadron R.A.F. at Risalpur." India

Air Marshal Sir John Steel inspects the line of planes at the Royal Air Force (RAF) base, Risalpur, India. Formation of planes flying over Khyber Pass - problem bordering area between India and Afghanistan. Several shots of the planes in the air.
.






.










.




...............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*Maritime Security Patrol Boat...*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 262726
> View attachment 262727
> View attachment 262728
> View attachment 262729
> View attachment 262730
> 
> 
> View attachment 262731




The 12.7mm machine Gun turret can move independently from the main turret in 360 degree vision ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> The 12.7mm machine Gun turret can move independently from the main turret in 360 degree vision ?



Yes sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*20th Punjab soldier - WWI






WWI Propoganda poster to recruit troops from Pak




*

*




Baluch soldier Naik Wazir Khan from the Rind tribe, 27th Regiment, circa 1865*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Winchester

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 257392
> 
> 
> View attachment 257382
> 
> View attachment 257388
> 
> 
> View attachment 257393
> 
> 
> View attachment 257392
> 
> 
> View attachment 257379
> View attachment 257395
> 
> 
> *Burraq hunting:
> *
> View attachment 257401
> 
> 
> Just before the "kill"..


 
Is this from Shawal??? 

Man the forest looks dense, hence we haven't heard more news of these kind of strikes. 

I like that those 3 nutbags were in that small clearing for a lil bit and here was Burraq ready to pounce on like an eagle.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*




TUSAP - RAIDERS 2015 (on going Ex)*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@T-55 What goin on comrade!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n

Deputy Director -ISI (CTD)
Martyr of Sukkur attack

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bossman

An example of Training Films used by the PAF and developed by Kinetics Solutions

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1

DH-104 DOVE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

@Horus or any other member from FB Team - this needs to be posted on our FB Page.....received this today

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Bratva

balixd said:


> @Horus or any other member from FB Team - this needs to be posted on our FB Page.....received this today
> 
> View attachment 264590
> View attachment 264591
> View attachment 264592



Any Info where he died ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Bratva said:


> Any Info where he died ?


already awaiting that info, as I remember the original letter being published last year but there was no news on How & Where he was martyed, so I asked the same question from my friend ---awaiting his response, which should be by morning

@Bratva - somewhere in South Waziristan --- will update once i get more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shabi1

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 264930
> View attachment 264931
> View attachment 264932
> View attachment 264933
> View attachment 264935
> View attachment 264937
> View attachment 264938
> View attachment 264939


Nice build quality, were can we get this.


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1

Shabi1 said:


> Nice build quality, were can we get this.


Aviators Collection
all model avaliable on this site

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 265029
> View attachment 265030
> 
> 
> View attachment 265031
> View attachment 265032
> 
> 
> View attachment 265033
> 
> 
> View attachment 265034
> 
> 
> View attachment 265035
> 
> 
> 
> Aviators Collection
> all model avaliable on this site


Quite a collection. Your's I believe?



hassan1 said:


> View attachment 265029
> View attachment 265030
> 
> 
> View attachment 265031
> View attachment 265032
> 
> 
> View attachment 265033
> 
> 
> View attachment 265034
> 
> 
> View attachment 265035
> 
> 
> 
> Aviators Collection
> all model avaliable on this site


Quite a collection. Your's I believe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS

*G-3Ms*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

balixd said:


> already awaiting that info, as I remember the original letter being published last year but there was no news on How & Where he was martyed, so I asked the same question from my friend ---awaiting his response, which should be by morning
> 
> @Bratva - somewhere in South Waziristan --- will update once i get more




Can you translate that in English also ? thx



hassan1 said:


> View attachment 264930
> View attachment 264931
> View attachment 264932
> View attachment 264933
> View attachment 264935
> View attachment 264937
> View attachment 264938
> View attachment 264939



where did you but it ? I want tahts alos ! 


regards !



hassan1 said:


> View attachment 265022
> View attachment 265023
> View attachment 265024
> View attachment 265025
> View attachment 265026
> View attachment 265027
> View attachment 265028




A selam

I want also all this toys ! Tell us please ! Please

regards !


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Ulla said:


> Can you translate that in English also ? thx
> 
> 
> 
> where did you but it ? I want tahts alos !
> 
> 
> regards !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A selam
> 
> I want also all this toys ! Tell us please ! Please
> 
> regards !


He's a robot he won't answer you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

WaLeEdK2 said:


> He's a robot he won't answer you




I will hunt him ! Still he gives me the information ! I


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 265381
> View attachment 265382
> View attachment 265383



why cant you reply ?


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1




----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

Guys there was a video released on this 6th Sept, I believe, in which Pakistan military service men from different areas said "Hum tumhare hain". Does anyone know the name of that particular video or link to it? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## RAMPAGE

krash said:


> Guys there was a video released on this 6th Sept, I believe, in which Pakistan military service men from different areas said "Hum tumhare hain". Does anyone know the name of that particular video or link to it? Many thanks in advance.


One of my favorites. Here's a link to a HD version.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hurter

RAMPAGE said:


> One of my favorites. Here's a link to a HD version.



Mine too.. Gives goosebumps

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Hurter said:


> Mine too.. Gives goosebumps


Amazing footage of F-22P.


----------



## Khafee

IrbiS said:


> View attachment 265553


Wow looks amazing


----------



## alikazmi007

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 265029
> View attachment 265030
> 
> 
> View attachment 265031
> View attachment 265032
> 
> 
> View attachment 265033
> 
> 
> View attachment 265034
> 
> 
> View attachment 265035
> 
> 
> 
> Aviators Collection
> all model avaliable on this site




AWESOME COLLECTION DUDE!!!!!!!


----------



## Kompromat

This one is just for demonstrations.



khafee said:


> Wow looks amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

RAMPAGE said:


> One of my favorites. Here's a link to a HD version.



Thank you! Spent a few hours trying to find it, all to no avail. Much appreciated.


----------



## Khafee

Horus said:


> This one is just for demonstrations.


No doubt a big achievement! The parade you have in late March, right?


----------



## Kompromat

Yes. The JF-17s will be in Dubai again from what i hear.....and Qatar..



khafee said:


> No doubt a big achievement! The parade you have in late March, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

Horus said:


> Yes. The JF-17s will be in Dubai again from what i hear.....and Qatar..


Thank You for letting me know. I will definitely keep an eye out for it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Pakistan Air Force Il-78MP air refueling and transport aircraft at a Romanian air show

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

Horus said:


> Yes. The JF-17s will be in Dubai again from what i hear.....and Qatar..



Tell me about it


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 266484
> View attachment 266485



why cant you tell us the source of this models ? why why ?


Military Art of Pakistan by Mansoor Zuberi !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

Military Art of Pakistan by Mansoor Zuberi !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

More pictures from Zarb-e-Azb. From Pakistan Army Website

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bossman

Some more

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bossman said:


> More pictures from Zarb-e-Azb. From Pakistan Army Website
> 
> View attachment 266605
> View attachment 266606
> View attachment 266607
> View attachment 266608
> View attachment 266609
> View attachment 266610
> View attachment 266611
> View attachment 266612



Most of these pics are so OLD!! Heck even that old camo was replaced in 2012... Army websites need to be updated aswell...


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Ulla said:


> why cant you tell us the source of this models ? why why ?


he already did sir, heres the page for Facebook, am gonna order few of these myself when get home next month ....
Aviators Collection

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1

balixd said:


> he already did sir, heres the page for Facebook, am gonna order few of these myself when get home next month ....
> Aviators Collection


Online Souvenir Merchandise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WaLeEdK2

This is an old video. An army Jawan giving his review on an HTC smartphone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55

Old photos(sorry if repost)
The Pakistani military posing against the backdrop of the Indian "Sherman" captured during the battle for Chamba sector in November-December of 1971 (google translate)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IrbiS

*Air Cdre. ( retd. ) Sattar Alvi* telling how *he shot down the zionist Mirage :




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

....................................................................................................................

Flying Control RAF Mauripur Karachi - 8 November 1947





....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Valorous

really nice pictures


----------



## hassan1




----------



## ghazi52

................................................................................................................................................
Airport Huge Air Ship Shed. Karachi - 1947





...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Salute

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Ex Sea Aspire/Spark 2015;

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Pak - Saudi CT ex at NCTC;
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*During Pak-China ex;*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

Guyz compare the griffon hovercrafts in last two pictures !

more griffon hovercraft of PN:

*PRODUCT >> 2000 TD 
Pakistan Navy (4 craft)
Min. crew: 1
Personnel: 20-25




*

*The Griffon 8100TD is a fully amphibious hovercraft capable of carrying up to a maximum of 98 passengers plus two crew, at high speeds over a variety of surfaces:*

*



*


*FAST ATTACK  Above 10 knots the craft produce virtually no wake, a significant signature at night, particularly if it also induces phosphorescence. Not being constrained by shallow water, mud or even land, a Griffon hovercraft is an ideal tool for fast attack.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

Ulla said:


> View attachment 272415
> View attachment 272416
> View attachment 272414
> View attachment 272417
> 
> 
> Guyz compare the griffon hovercrafts in last two pictures !
> 
> more griffon hovercraft of PN:
> 
> *PRODUCT >> 2000 TD
> Pakistan Navy (4 craft)
> Min. crew: 1
> Personnel: 20-25
> 
> View attachment 272419
> *
> 
> *The Griffon 8100TD is a fully amphibious hovercraft capable of carrying up to a maximum of 98 passengers plus two crew, at high speeds over a variety of surfaces:*
> 
> *
> View attachment 272418
> *
> 
> 
> *FAST ATTACK  Above 10 knots the craft produce virtually no wake, a significant signature at night, particularly if it also induces phosphorescence. Not being constrained by shallow water, mud or even land, a Griffon hovercraft is an ideal tool for fast attack.*


The navy has a truly awful uniform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Inception-06




----------



## truthseeker2010

Commander Southern Command LTG Aamir Riaz in Dera Bugti.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

................................................................................................................................



........


----------



## Zarvan

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 272785
> View attachment 272786


Finally a picture of BLOCK II


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Finally a picture of BLOCK II


Taken by Tajik presidents pilot.... From the cockpit ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Taken by Tajik presidents pilot.... From the cockpit ..


Ary we trying to sell it to Tajikistan ? It looks like an attempt to promote the Jet


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Muhammad Omar

Zarvan said:


> Ary we trying to sell it to Tajikistan ? It looks like an attempt to promote the Jet



well Tajikistan showed interest in JF-17


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1

PAF Flying Officer Maryum attained Martyrdom today in Mianwali, May she Rest in Peace (November 24, 2015)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1




----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

............................................................................................................







In this photograph taken on November 13, 2015, members of Pakistan Desert Rangers, perform a tent pegging routine in Moj Garh, 100 kilometres east of Bahawalpur in Punjab province
.......


----------



## django

hassan1 said:


> PAF Flying Officer Maryum attained Martyrdom today in Mianwali, May she Rest in Peace (November 24, 2015)
> View attachment 274399


Inna Lillahi wa inna ilaihi raji un
May ALLAH (swt) bless the soul of our departed sister and give sabir to her family.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1

maryum news in indian (tamil)news paper





maryum news in indian (tamil)news paper

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 275343
> View attachment 275344




Nobody is interest to see this crap old stuff !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Danish saleem

hassan1 said:


> maryum news in indian (tamil)news paper
> View attachment 275106
> 
> 
> maryum news in indian (tamil)news paper
> View attachment 275106
> View attachment 275106



this is the problem with all of us, we always remember humans, when they left us! otherwise if she retires and spent rest of her life , we dont even notice that how much she scarifies for us.

Brothers, try to understand the value of living not the dead!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## barbarosa

May ALLAH Almighty grant her jannat ul firdoos AAMEEN SUMMA AAMEEN. she is real DAUGHTER OF THE NATION.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar




----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

This image of PA sniper and spotter so reminiscent of a scene from Hurt-Locker movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Muhammad Omar said:


>



Dude stop posting pics from swat 2007.



Even the rest of the pics from MirAli 2014-- are reposts..


If you want to post pics... Post pics of Pak Army Aviation Airshow conducted in gujranwala recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dude stop posting pics from swat 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> Even the rest of the pics from MirAli 2014-- are reposts..
> 
> 
> If you want to post pics... Post pics of Pak Army Aviation Airshow conducted in gujranwala recently.



Acha sir g Sorry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1157974574230339

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSG commandos




----------



## SSG commandos



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PAF Mirage low pass*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1157974574230339

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

are these pics of Air Show held in Gujranwala??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Muhammad Omar said:


> are these pics of Air Show held in Gujranwala??



Yup.

Pak-China CT Exercise Begins;
































hassan1 said:


> View attachment 278166


Thats a really cool pic of Sab 2000 !

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tipu7

Windy bhai......
Do you have some HD pics of PAF IL78.....???


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseeker2010

Windjammer said:


>



durandal?


----------



## Windjammer

truthseeker2010 said:


> durandal?



Snake eye.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## untitled

truthseeker2010 said:


> durandal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

....................................................................................
Faisal Base, Drigh Road Karachi in year 1926.





.


..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Inception-06

Notice this two new products of HIT Dragoon APC in HIT factory and a Type-59IIM upgraded with ERA and machine gun turret !

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## RAMPAGE

Ulla said:


> Notice this two new products of HIT Dragoon APC in HIT factory and a Type-59IIM upgraded with ERA and machine gun turret !
> 
> View attachment 278614


O jeenda rawen saaen! 

More pics? Colored preferably?

@DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

RAMPAGE said:


> O jeenda rawen saaen!
> 
> More pics? Colored preferably?
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER



As you wish:







Notice also the Al-Hamza








RAMPAGE said:


> O jeenda rawen saaen!
> 
> More pics? Colored preferably?
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> As you wish:
> 
> View attachment 278643
> 
> 
> 
> Notice also the Al-Hamza
> 
> View attachment 278642



No visible/structural difference (Hamza). It would be really cool if they could equip it with an ATGM Aswell.. Apart from the modular armour (like they did with the APCs)... Would give it more survive ability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> No visible/structural difference (Hamza). It would be really cool if they could equip it with an ATGM Aswell.. Apart from the modular armour (like they did with the APCs)... Would give it more survive ability.





RAMPAGE said:


> O jeenda rawen saaen!
> 
> More pics? Colored preferably?
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

1965 PAF Pilots interview:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSG commandos




----------



## ghazi52

................................................................................








......

.
.
Great

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LonE_WolF



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SINO PAK SF EX;

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

FC Balochistan;

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## IrbiS



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Cobra in action.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

......................................................





Actor Afzaal Latifi in PTV Play “Nishan-e-Haider - Captain Raja Muhammad Sarwar Shaheed”
.

...................
No. 9 squadron in the 1965 war period, 6th Chief of the PAF Air Marshal Malik Nur Khan Awan with Wg.Cdr Mervyn L Middlecoat (Sitara-i-Jurat and Bar) squadron commander of No.9 Sq. and Avm Farooq Umar.

.






...........................................................





.

Air Marshal Asghar Khan ready for a flight on a F-104 Star fighter.
Asghar Khan, Alauddin Butch & Sadruddin all time greats.

...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSG commandos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*SINO-PAK SF EX YOUJI SERIES:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Slides

Context of this picture? Where was this taken? What vehicle is that? What SAM?



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 281428


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Inception-06

Windjammer said:


>


A selam


Which air defence missiles the F-7P and F-7PG can carry and what will be the tactic of our Pilots in the battle, when it meets a SU-30MKI,Mirage-2000 or a Mig-29 from the IAF ? Fly away or can it call for a F-16 ? ( I know the question is stupid,but I expect from you a as a respected senior Pilot a serious answer thx a lot !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

Ulla said:


> A selam
> 
> 
> Which air defence missiles the F-7P and F-7PG can carry and what will be the tactic of our Pilots in the battle, when it meets a SU-30MKI,Mirage-2000 or a Mig-29 from the IAF ? Fly away or can it call for a F-16 ? ( I know the question is stupid,but I expect from you a as a respected senior Pilot a serious answer thx a lot !


He is not a pilot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Blue Marlin



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

"Shaheen Al Jazeera" is a series of special forces exercise that has been regularly conducted since 1997 between Special Services Group-Navy (SSG-N) and the Bahrain Navy special forces at Karachi and Manama during alternate years.

During the exercise the special forces of the two countries demonstrated various operations related to maritime counter terrorism and interdiction operations of Maritime Special Warfare (MSW) teams successfully.

























Not mil but a nice pic of CTU operator with new Azab DMR;

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Windjammer

PAF Block-52D, sweeping over terrorist hideouts near the Afghan border.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PN Ships reach China for joint Ex;






















*

*SSGN;



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PWFI

@DESERT FIGHTER you beautie  keep it up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

16th indigenously produced JF-17 Thunder Block-II in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...................................................
.




.............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Some pics from Youyi series Sino Pak SF Ex;*









*Thunder Rider!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

*Rolling Thunder.






*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

Ammara Chaudhry said:


>



Please delete. Stupid video with every thing from the Red Arrows to Turkish Air Force to USAF shown as PAF. There is enough good PAF footage that their was no reason to add the fake footage. The creator is not doing doing to the PAF.


----------



## Moonlight

Bossman said:


> Please delete. Stupid video with every thing from the Red Arrows to Turkish Air Force to USAF shown as PAF. There is enough good PAF footage that their was no reason to add the fake footage. The creator is not doing doing to the PAF.



Ok simple answer is, share'em.


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

_*SINO PAK Naval Ex;
*_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Tipu7



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

*Check out the bomb load.*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## truthseeker2010

Windjammer said:


>



DB-110?


----------



## The Eagle

Windjammer said:


> *Check out the bomb load.*



The hell from above...


----------



## elitepilot09

truthseeker2010 said:


> DB-110?


Yes indeed. And truly one of the best PAF F-16 B52+ pics out there. Thank you Windjammer. 

Also, special thanks for not *butchering *the image with a shitty watermark to the author.


----------



## Windjammer

*Armed with multiple LGBs for the ultimate kill.*









elitepilot09 said:


> Yes indeed. And truly one of the best PAF F-16 B52+ pics out there. Thank you Windjammer.
> 
> Also, special thanks for not *butchering *the image with a shitty watermark to the author.



You will never find my pictures being obscured,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAMPAGE

Capt. Baqar Hasan warming our hearts from the coldest & highest battlefield on earth. Love you, Sir.


 https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1081069691907371&id=210425742305108

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

Windjammer said:


>



havent seen Block 15 AM/BM armed with AIM120


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 286564
> View attachment 286563


it has been brought to my knowledge that Personnel have been barred from Posting their photos in *Uniform* on Social media, anyone found in violation of this to be dealt with serious punishment --- one NCO from AJK side had faced action already ---


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

balixd said:


> it has been brought to my knowledge that Personnel have been barred from Posting their photos in *Uniform* on Social media, anyone found in violation of this to be dealt with serious punishment --- one NCO from AJK side had faced action already ---



That rule has been in place since ages.. And a lot of people have been "diciplined" .. Including the famous "couple"... The pic you are taking about was taken from PDF FB page.


----------



## Bratva

Windjammer said:


> *Check out the bomb load.*




Are these general purpose bombs ? cause I aint seeing any sniper attached


----------



## Windjammer

Bratva said:


> Are these general purpose bombs ? cause I aint seeing any sniper attached



Yup, 12 MK-83 for area sanitation,
The LGBs and sniper can be seen in post -4747.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That rule has been in place since ages.. And a lot of people have been "diciplined" .. Including the famous "couple"... The pic you are taking about was taken from PDF FB page.


Exactly, the rule has been their for a while but they are emphasising on its implementation now......three friend of mine use to pose all lot for some Insta action but have stop doing that for last one month.........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseeker2010



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Karachi: Deep sea phase of Pak-China naval exercise concludes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Muhammad Omar said:


> Karachi: Deep sea phase of Pak-China naval exercise concludes



More pic please ..


----------



## Muhammad Omar

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> More pic please ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue Marlin



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Blue Marlin

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 287066
> View attachment 287067
> View attachment 287068
> View attachment 287069


is that your own bird?


----------



## hassan1

yes my bird

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.......................





A photo of soldiers from pre-partition India fought alongside British troops in the first world war
..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Zarb e Azb












Blast-Power-Fire Enemy to the Hell ! Zarb e Azb

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AKINCI

Pakistan & Turkish Army

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mujahid

AKINCI said:


> Pakistan & Turkish Army



What is the name of the gun which that man is holding @ 2:25


----------



## TaimiKhan

Mujahid said:


> What is the name of the gun which that man is holding @ 2:25



The guy was Turkish SAT commando and the gun he was holding is Colt M4 carbine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Commander Lahore Corps, Lt Gent Sadiq Ali talking to the troops during a field exercise near Chunian Garrison.

Lahore, January 09; Commander Lahore Corps Lieutenant General Sadiq Ali has asserted that only a highly professional outfit with excellent combat potential can effectively deal with internal security threats besides safeguarding the national frontiers. He was addressing the troops during his visit to exercise area near Chunian to assess their standard of operational preparedness as part of the Winter Collective Training programme. General Officers Commanding Maj Gen Fida Hussain Mlik and Major General Sardar Tariq Aman were also present on the occasion.

Lieutenant General Sadiq Ali said that extensive orientation of fighting formations in diverse terrain and extreme weather conditions was all the more necessary to further enhance their endurance and experience as a battle hardened outfit. He emphasized upon the officers and jawans to devote their whole-hearted efforts in practicing their fighting skills as soldiering was a continuous learning process. The Corps Commander advised the troops to make optimum use of the field training opportunity available to them.

Earlier, during his visit to exercise area the Corps Commander was given a detailed briefing on the conduct and setting of the ongoing exercise by the respective field commanders. He also witnessed the conduct of the exercise and appreciated the dedication, morale and high standard of training displayed by troops.















Tank Hunters:





BRIDGING TRAINING BY MANGLA CORPS

Bridging training of Mangla Corps was conducted near Kharian. The exercise was aimed at training in near real operational environments by incorporating elements of all arms and services.

During the exercise emphasis was laid on night operations and accordingly activities were conducted after midnight so that physical and mental endurance of troops could be enhanced.

The exercise was also witnessed by Lt Gen Mian Muhammad Hilal Hussain, Commander Mangla Corps.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Inception-06

Bahawalpur Corps-- 106mm in action Gun !







Please open the door, you have won a ticket to the hell !





COAS VISIT TO SPD

Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif visited Pakistan’s Centre of Excellence for Nuclear Security (PCENS) on November 13, and witnessed its state-of-the-art facilities and ongoing training activities. While lauding the high standards of professionalism and commitment of the Strategic Plans Division (SPD) security forces, entrusted with safeguarding Pakistan’s strategic assets, COAS expressed full confidence in Pakistan’s nuclear security regime. While interacting with officers and troops, COAS said: “ the nuclear security is a sacred responsibility and I am glad to see that it has been instilled as a culture and the progress made in the recent past is praiseworthy.”







Karachi Corps-Alkhalid Tanks Fire !






Female members of the Frontier Corps :





Karachi Corps- Commander: Good Job my Soldier keep on !





Beluchistan is our home and Pakistan indeed it will be protected by our Forces !
- Somewhere at the Baluch coastline -





Check the launcher of the Pakistani missile:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Inception-06

No Obstacle- is this a Tank on the bridge ? ^^ I dont know

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

............................
Staff College, Quetta c.1920-30s





.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adecypher

SSG Special Episodes of Talk show Takrar 
Part - 1 





Part - 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IrbiS




----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

..................................................






PMA training in 1948





...........






Legendary Aviator Air Commodore "F.S." Hussain S.Bt. T.Pk P.A.F - Close up in the Attacker's cockpit. c. 1960s

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

Hardly see any grenade launchers with M4, AK, or G3 used by PAK Army or SFs, i think these could be useful against holed up pigs


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................
On Sep 3, 1965 IAF Gnat (seen in left along with F-86 Sabre) flown by Sqn Ldr Brijpal Singh Sikand surrenders to PAF’s No.9 F-104 Starfighter during an air combat. The Indian pilot landed aircraft on pasrur airfield near Gujranwala and was taken Prison Of war (POW). Later Sqn Ldr Saad Hatmi flew that captured Gnat from Pusrur to Sargodha, which is now placed in PAF museum in Karachi.









......

.Indian Air Force Ouragan aircraft after being forced down by PAF fighters (Shaheens) - 1965
.
.





................
Three Supermarine Attackers flying over Karachi c 1952s

.




...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

......................................................
Royal Air Force Airport in Karachi - 1927
Big building is still there as AOC HOUSE,,on Shah-re- Faisal







..........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Khafee Glad you liked the pics akhi !

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Khafee

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 292222


Any updates on the Chopper?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Khafee no idea sir.. Although i saw em a few days back at dhamial AB.

----

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sri Lankan & Maldivian troops training at NCTC;

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Thorough Pro

Anybody else see something wrong in this pic?



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 292213


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

2 JF-17s & 2 Super Mushaks in Qatar for evaluation - Qataris want to replace Alpha Jets an new trainers ;

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Siachin;





Pak Mil Academy;





Frontier Corps Baluchistan raid terrorist hideout -- notice the widespread use of new G-3S & M variants -- specially with FC;

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

............................






............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

JF & SM guys in Doha;






Before taxing;





Sqd Leader? Shaheryar (Super Mushak) Aerobatic display ;








PAF officer Waqas deputed as instructor at Qatar Airfocr Academy posing infront of JF;

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 292217


What's the name of that scope?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Path-Finder said:


> What's the name of that scope?


Part of the French FELIN system..,


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

*JF-17 With Mirage 2000 in Qatar   *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Block II Randoms;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ACM Soheil Aman with his Qatari counterpart and JF & SM Teams;







PMA;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Iraqi Special Forces training at Hornets Nest,Cherat;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

IG FC meeting traders in Quetta





COAS at HIT - inspecting new vehicles - Dragoon;






PAF exchange Pilot with TUAF;

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Old pics from 2014 - start of Operation Zarb e Azab;







*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

VBSS Team;






Troops training at NCTC;

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maarkhoor



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

.................................
Wing Commander Masood A. Sikander (seated, third from the left).
Fighter Airplane Conversion School Mauripur Karachi in 1952.

Wing Commander Masood Ahmed Sikander, in the capacity as Wing Leader, proved to be an excellent operational commander. He flew with zeal and enthusiasm and completed seventeen close support sorties and three air defence missions during these operations. Whilst attacking enemy armor, he was wounded when his aircraft was hit by ground fire. For his valour, courage and excellent leadership Wing Commander Masood Ahmed Sikander was awarded Sitara-i-Juraat.
Courtesy : Farial Sikander





.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...........................
Pakistan Ki Akhri Sarhad.. Part 1






......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

*A proud Air Chief with one of his best F-16 Pilot.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

................................Part 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Courtesy: WindJammer;







JF HUD;

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

Salman's Collection

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Iraqi Special Forces training at Hornets Nest,Cherat;
> View attachment 293240
> View attachment 293241
> View attachment 293242
> View attachment 293243
> View attachment 293244
> View attachment 293245


So My friend was right about corporation with Iraq he also said we have sold them lot of weapons I mean other than those APCs which we sold the few years ago


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PNS SAIF & JNSDF Exercise --courtesy @Nihonjin1051 





























*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@jhungary @gambit @Khafee Sorta like those tunnel rats? in Vietnam..


*Pic showing PA troops clearing a Taliban underground tunnel -- summer/2015*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 295081
> 
> 
> View attachment 295079
> 
> 
> View attachment 295080
> 
> 
> View attachment 295075
> 
> 
> View attachment 295076



I thought there was a ban on soldiers posting their pics in full gear ?


----------



## air marshal

Salman's Collection


----------



## ghazi52

........................
Aerial view of Karachi PAF Station.




......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Mortar Footage of Zarb e Azb (sorry if YouTube doesn't work in Pakistan. This is the only link I could find)






@DESERT FIGHTER @Zarvan @Muhammad Omar @DesertFox97

Wish there was more footage like this

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal

Salman's Collection


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

So much for BLAs love for flags - FC in Action ;

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Windjammer

Pakistan made corner shot gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSG commandos




----------



## Kompromat

Its a useless video with childish texts.



SSG commandos said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.............................
The Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif on Wednesday discussed regional security and border management in meetings with Afghan President Ashraf Ghani,

.




...


----------



## ghazi52

............................
The Dragon Fly “Mitty Masud”
Sixth from left Air Commodore M. Zafar Masud.



....................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Pakistan Navy conducts Exercise “TAHAFFUZ-E-SAHIL’ to validate defence Plans for Jinnah Naval Base Ormara Pakistan Navy conducted Coastal Security Exercise, code named ‘Tahaffuz-e-Sahil at Ormara to check the efficacy of security mechanism in place at Jinnah Naval Base and associated infrastructure against any Maritime terrorist threat. Special Operations Forces (SOF), Pak Marines, Pakistan Navy Ships and Helicopters participated in the exercise. A high degree of professionalism and coordination was displayed by the various segments of PN, other Law Enforcement Agencies (LEAs) and organizations so as to practice and boost the security of this important base of Pakistan Navy. In order to validate plans for defence and security of Coastal Bases, Pakistan Navy regularly holds such exercises all along the coast with special focus on Gwadar Port to ensure security of the maritime domain which has a crucial linkage with the upcoming developments related to CPEC project and smooth conduct of economic activities in our maritime region.


----------



## ghazi52

......................






...

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ghazi52

........................................
View of *PAF Masroor * in the 1950s.
Front row 50 F-86 sabre, middle row 41 F-86 sabre , back row 10 Bristol Freighter aircraft







..............

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

*Sherdils practising over Islamabad. *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## air marshal

https://www.facebook.com/SAirCollection

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*FC soldier defusing IED;












G-3M





PA relief in Tharparkar;








JF tearing the sky;





Random 



*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*SSG -- Shawal Ops;




*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## WaLeEdK2

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> FC soldier defusing IED;
> 
> View attachment 296734
> View attachment 296735
> View attachment 296736
> 
> 
> G-3M
> View attachment 296737
> 
> 
> PA relief in Tharparkar;
> View attachment 296738
> View attachment 296739
> 
> 
> JF tearing the sky;
> View attachment 296740
> 
> 
> Random
> View attachment 296741


To be honest the G3 should just be replaced with the G3M. It's well suited for the army. Why waste time testing out other guns when we can just use the POF created ones?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *SSG -- Shawal Ops;
> 
> View attachment 296742
> *



Bad weather for this operation, were the troops equipped well for this harsh weather conditions ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> Bad weather for this operation, were the troops equipped well for this harsh weather conditions ?


Pretty sure they were and are... They are SF .. And after so many years the army itself has made its logistics & supply process efficient as hell...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Pretty sure they were and are... They are SF .. And after so many years the army itself has made its logistics & supply process efficient as hell...




Inshallah, victory is neat at the hand, with the help of Allah the Almighty ! Allah Hu Akbar ! Pakistan Army Zindabad !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## ghazi52

.......................
Wing Commander Masood A. Sikander (seated, third from the left).
Fighter Airplane Conversion School Mauripur Karachi in 1952.





...

........
Air Marshal Malik Noor Khan Awan receiving Air Marshal Arjan Sigh at Peshawar late 1965.. Flt. Farooq Umar in the background as ADC to both Noor Khan and Arjan Singh.






.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 296973
> View attachment 296974
> View attachment 296975
> 
> 
> View attachment 296976
> 
> 
> View attachment 296977
> View attachment 296978


What is the name of Sniper Gun carried by soldier ?


----------



## TaimiKhan

Zarvan said:


> What is the name of Sniper Gun carried by soldier ?



Its this:

RPA Rangemaster - Sniper Central


----------



## Windjammer

JHMCS very much in evident.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sherdils rehearsal;

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

This is looking amazing! Keep it up - i'd like to see more pics of Shawal valley ops - though.


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Old SSG pic;





New SSG uniform;









Old pic of SSG operator;






Snipers nest;

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Eagle

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Old SSG pic;
> View attachment 297307
> 
> 
> New SSG uniform;
> View attachment 297308
> View attachment 297309
> 
> 
> 
> Old pic of SSG operator;
> 
> View attachment 297310
> 
> 
> Snipers nest;
> View attachment 297312



How about to hide the faces, bro.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Old SSG pic;
> View attachment 297307
> 
> 
> New SSG uniform;
> View attachment 297308
> View attachment 297309
> 
> 
> 
> Old pic of SSG operator;
> 
> View attachment 297310
> 
> 
> Snipers nest;
> View attachment 297312



M240 spotted! in the first pic.


----------



## Shabi1

Love the new SSG shirt, very similar to US special forces. Always did like that separate sleeves/shoulder pattern

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

Is that a recoiless rifle @MaarKhoor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

django said:


> Is that a recoiless rifle @MaarKhoor



Automatic Grenade launcher.



django said:


> Is that a recoiless rifle @MaarKhoor




QLZ 87 grenade launcher been in service for almost a decade.... Apart from Milkor (mostly user by SF) & others.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Army ex (Feb 2016);




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

......................
AM Asghar Khan the 1st Pakistani commander en chief shortly after he took over command of the Air Force in late 1950's






.Shah of Iran Mohammad Reza Shah Pahlavi visited PAF Base Peshawar on 9th feb 1965 with Air Marshal Asghar Khan.





....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujahid

PAF F-7 fighter jets fly over Islamabad as Pak Day parade approaches.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ghazi52

...................................
COAS on his 2nd visit to see progress of envisaged modernisation&capacity enhancement of POF Wah
















.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


> ...................................
> COAS on his 2nd visit to see progress of envisaged modernisation&capacity enhancement of POF Wah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



@RAMPAGE @balixd @MilSpec @Windjammer @Irfan Baloch @Zarvan @Immanuel @Horus

Pics of under trial rifles!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tipu7

You missed Ak103







And SCAR H in Chief hands


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@MilSpec @jhungary @Khafee @Frogman can you identify the rifles...

Scar,AK,Bren,Polish Beryl etc????


----------



## ConcealCarry

I don't have the full details of the requirements put forth by PA for this, but I would like us to go with Russian systems, they are simple, rugged, reliable, durable and dependable.


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

ConcealCarry said:


> I don't have the full details of the requirements put forth by PA for this, but I would like us to go with Russian systems, they are simple, rugged, reliable, durable and dependable.


Thats why India loses a squadron a year to crashes.


----------



## Path-Finder

Tipu7 said:


> You missed Ak103
> 
> View attachment 299006
> 
> 
> 
> And SCAR H in Chief hands
> 
> View attachment 299007


Where is that video? can you post the link?


----------



## muhammadali233

Path-Finder said:


> Where is that video? can you post the link?


its on the ispr fb page


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @MilSpec @jhungary @Khafee @Frogman can you identify the rifles...
> 
> Scar,AK,Bren,Polish Beryl etc????


let me make it easy for you to post the clear pics in other thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

balixd said:


> let me make it easy for you to post the clear pics in other thread



Tag me in that thread bro.


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Tag me in that thread bro.


uploading them now in Future rifle thread


----------



## ghazi52

.............
Sqn Ldr (late) Mir Mubarizuddin Ahmed with his squadron No 20 crew of Pakistan Air Force in the mid 60s probably prior to 1965 war. He retired in 1985 as Air Commodore and passed away in 2013.
Courtesy : Arshad Ahmed






.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ConcealCarry

Don't be a smart ***, how many Russia looses? and btw we are talking about rifles not jets.



Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Thats why India loses a squadron a year to crashes.


----------



## truthseeker2010

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Thats why India loses a squadron a year to crashes.



that is due to the skills of the indians, just compare the crash record of russians with indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mujahid

Formation of F-7 fighters roaring over Islamabad during rehearsal for Pak Day parade.


----------



## Mujahid

Z-10 attack helicopters will also be participating for the first time.


----------



## Amaa'n

Windjammer said:


>


are you sure this is Pakistani SF?? seems to be US / Afghan SF --- if Pakistani SF then all lot of things have changed
---
* First time i see an operator wearing Goretex / Trekking boots and not those Tan DMS ----- this enhances the operator's ability to trek / hike for prolong hours maintain comfort
* The pistol in holster is not G19, as standard issued --- this has a Dovetail and i see a hammer too ---
* The Coms antenna is colour blue -- normally used in Afghanistan to identify the Friendly troops (Afghan uses Green code) if Pakistan has started to do the same --- then why? truth be said this is first time i see this
* the ACU top which has patches on shoulder same as new SSG uniform, but is still camouflaged in the middle of chest unlike the new top which has plain cloth in the chest and abdominal region ----
* The Plate Carrier or as simply called Chest rig is again different, something we normally don't see with SSG (it is black bandolier or Interceptor) but this here is Light weight Plate carrier chest rig ----

would love to hear more on this if this solider really is a Pakistani SF

@Icarus @Horus - your input?

Afghan APU?

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## Icarus

balixd said:


> are you sure this is Pakistani SF?? seems to be US / Afghan SF --- if Pakistani SF then all lot of things have changed
> ---
> * First time i see an operator wearing Goretex / Trekking boots and not those Tan DMS ----- this enhances the operator's ability to trek / hike for prolong hours maintain comfort
> * The pistol in holster is not G19, as standard issued --- this has a Dovetail and i see a hammer too ---
> * The Coms antenna is colour blue -- normally used in Afghanistan to identify the Friendly troops (Afghan uses Green code) if Pakistan has started to do the same --- then why? truth be said this is first time i see this
> * the ACU top which has patches on shoulder same as new SSG uniform, but is still camouflaged in the middle of chest unlike the new top which has plain cloth in the chest and abdominal region ----
> * The Plate Carrier or as simply called Chest rig is again different, something we normally don't see with SSG (it is black bandolier or Interceptor) but this here is Light weight Plate carrier chest rig ----
> 
> would love to hear more on this if this solider really is a Pakistani SF
> 
> @Icarus @Horus - your input?
> 
> Afghan APU?




He seems to be an Afghan, well noted.


----------



## Kompromat

Its Afghan APU.



balixd said:


> are you sure this is Pakistani SF?? seems to be US / Afghan SF --- if Pakistani SF then all lot of things have changed
> ---
> * First time i see an operator wearing Goretex / Trekking boots and not those Tan DMS ----- this enhances the operator's ability to trek / hike for prolong hours maintain comfort
> * The pistol in holster is not G19, as standard issued --- this has a Dovetail and i see a hammer too ---
> * The Coms antenna is colour blue -- normally used in Afghanistan to identify the Friendly troops (Afghan uses Green code) if Pakistan has started to do the same --- then why? truth be said this is first time i see this
> * the ACU top which has patches on shoulder same as new SSG uniform, but is still camouflaged in the middle of chest unlike the new top which has plain cloth in the chest and abdominal region ----
> * The Plate Carrier or as simply called Chest rig is again different, something we normally don't see with SSG (it is black bandolier or Interceptor) but this here is Light weight Plate carrier chest rig ----
> 
> would love to hear more on this if this solider really is a Pakistani SF
> 
> @Icarus @Horus - your input?
> 
> Afghan APU?


----------



## ghazi52

Update Restoration Effort GB and KPK communication infrastructure .

1. KKH Repair in progress at 4 places (khial, Dassu, Nomad tunnel & Attabad).
2. 70 plants & 550 troops employed. Continuous rains/slides are hampering restoration works, however, due to day & night operation, 700 km roads opened till now including Gilgit - Skardu road.
3.Main roads in Malakand / Chitral are open. Work on road Shangla - Bune and Bahrain - Kalam in progress.
4. One C 130 Carrying 11 ton...


----------



## hassan1




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.






The PNS Akram jetty near Gwadar port manned by Pak Marines and Naval SSG







Pak Marines' battalion provides security to Gwadar port.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KARACHI: The JF-17 Thunder has been formally inducted in the prestigious No 2 Multirole Squadron of Pakistan Air Force. To mark the historic event, a ceremony was held at the PAF Base, Masroor, Karachi.

Defence Minister Khawaja Muhammad Asif was the chief guest on the occasion, while Air Chief Marshal Sohail Aman, Chief of the Air Staff, Pakistan Air Force, was also present.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RAMPAGE

ghazi52 said:


>


Mashallah!


----------



## ghazi52

..COAS visit Gawadar


.....




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1123558321008106





.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.Air Chief Marshal (Retd) Muhammad Anwar Shamim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Navy EX;



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.Wng Cdr Asghar Khan briefing pioneering
team at Risalpur, 1947

.
.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*LWeapons Captured from talibitches by Army;













*


*Some Armour P0rn;










*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

.Air Marshal Malik Nur Khan [22 February 1923 – 15 December 2011] - (Picture in 1945)
The list of the great icons and legacies of Pakistan cannot be completed without the name of Air Marshal (Retd) Nur Khan.
.


----------



## muhammadali233

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *LWeapons Captured from talibitches by Army;
> 
> View attachment 300202
> View attachment 300203
> View attachment 300204
> View attachment 300205
> 
> View attachment 300206
> *
> 
> *Some Armour P0rn;
> 
> View attachment 300207
> View attachment 300208
> View attachment 300209
> *


NO ERA's must be a joke?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

@DESERT FIGHTER @Horus @Zarvan an update on LSR bolt action, it has been upgraded --- pic is from recent visit of COAS to POF (same visit when he checked Service Rifle trails)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

balixd said:


> View attachment 300259
> @DESERT FIGHTER @Horus @Zarvan an update on LSR bolt action, it has been upgraded --- pic is from recent visit of COAS to POF (same visit when he checked Service Rifle trails)


You mean this is not Marksman Rifle Azb ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> You mean this is not Marksman Rifle Azb ?



Azb is a DMR not a bolt action;








balixd said:


> View attachment 300259
> @DESERT FIGHTER @Horus @Zarvan an update on LSR bolt action, it has been upgraded --- pic is from recent visit of COAS to POF (same visit when he checked Service Rifle trails)



Looks fantastic!


----------



## Zarvan

balixd said:


> View attachment 300259
> @DESERT FIGHTER @Horus @Zarvan an update on LSR bolt action, it has been upgraded --- pic is from recent visit of COAS to POF (same visit when he checked Service Rifle trails)


Well Sir I must confess looks far better than the last picture you posted


----------



## Quwa

balixd said:


> View attachment 300259
> @DESERT FIGHTER @Horus @Zarvan an update on LSR bolt action, it has been upgraded --- pic is from recent visit of COAS to POF (same visit when he checked Service Rifle trails)


Is this a POF weapon or an import?


----------



## Zarvan

Quwa said:


> Is this a POF weapon or an import?


No it's made in POF although looks like this one 





@balixd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Quwa said:


> Is this a POF weapon or an import?


In housenp4oduction on Steyr Machines ......PoF has hired the services of experts on this......hence design has improved since last.......



Zarvan said:


> You mean this is not Marksman Rifle Azb ?


No dear, this is the bolt action Azb rifle, or renamed as LSR......



Zarvan said:


> No it's made in POF although looks like this one
> View attachment 300280
> 
> @balixd


Nope, actually we are using Accuracy International AX chasis design, as confirmed by consultant involved in the project.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

balixd said:


> In housenp4oduction on Steyr Machines ......PoF has hired the services of experts on this......hence design has improved since last.......
> 
> 
> No dear, this is the bolt action Azb rifle, or renamed as LSR......
> 
> 
> Nope, actually we are using Accuracy International AX chasis design, as confirmed by consultant involved in the project.....


Sir details I mean effective range and other stuff ???


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


> Sir details I mean effective range and other stuff ???


Already discussed in Sniper rifle thread ...... Its .308 calibre and has been taking part in 800m range matches and have performed extremely well, ammo used was also produced at wah .......
Though still not inducted in PA ...... I believe rate of production is not enough to meet thd requirment or lack of funds......as focus as been shifted to service rifle.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.Chief of Army Staff (COAS), General Raheel Sharif conferred military awards to Army personnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

balixd said:


> Already discussed in Sniper rifle thread ...... Its .308 calibre and has been taking part in 800m range matches and have performed extremely well, ammo used was also produced at wah .......
> Though still not inducted in PA ...... I believe rate of production is not enough to meet thd requirment or lack of funds......as focus as been shifted to service rifle.....



What does that mean? No production or slow production?


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> What does that mean? No production or slow production?


It means that Gun is still in development phase. Development has become slow due to new Gun trials.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Before ;






After;




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

LSR






Azb-DMR








Zarvan said:


> You mean this is not Marksman Rifle Azb ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Wajahat S Khan with Marines/Navy;









*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> LSR
> 
> View attachment 300345
> 
> 
> Azb-DMR
> 
> View attachment 300346



I really don't like barrel of these Guns. We need to improve it


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> I really don't like barrel of these Guns. We need to improve it



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free-floating_barrel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Zarb e Azab 2015;







*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

1920





1930

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*(All pics from 2014-15)*

















ghazi52 said:


> 1920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1930



Bhai Jaan .. Ab hassan 1 bari mushkil say thek huwa nahin.. Aur aap ancient pics k peechay par gai..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*(All pics from 2014-15)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*(All pics from 2014-15)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Army takes over Rajanpur Operation;













*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Army takes over Rajanpur Operation;
> 
> View attachment 300895
> View attachment 300896
> View attachment 300897
> View attachment 300899
> *


the scumbags have anti aircraft weapons.
our helicopters should be deployed with due care and out of range of possible threats. 
to me this operation can be an ambush and plan to drag in army after planned and scripted police "failure".

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Irfan Baloch said:


> the scumbags have anti aircraft weapons.
> our helicopters should be deployed with due care and out of range of possible threats.
> to me this operation can be an ambush and plan to drag in army after planned and scripted police "failure".



Saw army moving light howitzers,SSG troops and helis to the operational zone.. I doubt they can fuk with the army.. 40 insects surrendered right after army was called in.. 100-150 left.. Chotus wife n son in custody .. It's surrende or die.

BLA turds also hiding with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

I'm still shocked to hear that a local gang has caused this much trouble.

They know that they are going to face consequences and casualties if they keep resisting; a gang does not have the same morale as a radical group.

So why are they not surrendering or giving up?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PWFI

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> I'm still shocked to hear that a local gang has caused this much trouble.
> 
> They know that they are going to face consequences and casualties if they keep resisting; a gang does not have the same morale as a radical group.
> 
> So why are they not surrendering or giving up?


Actually there are lots of radical elements among this gang, with full support from PML(N)---that's why they think they have a chance against Police---Now game is over for them since Zarb-e-Azb entered South Punjab after sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

I admire Gen Raheel S. He has taken affective measures that had curb terrorism and criminalism to a great extent.

It would be correct to add that he had broken the back of these all goons.

TTP almost quite
BLA almost quite
Karachi troubles almost quite
Southern Punjab In progress
Capture of RAW terrorists In Progress

I hope his tenure get extended.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Seems here no respect for History.
Big say......................... get some pictures and you are the big shot.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

PWFI said:


> Actually there are lots of radical elements among this gang, with full support from PML(N)---that's why they think they have a chance against Police---Now game is over for them since Zarb-e-Azb entered South Punjab after sindh.


Rana sanaullah is worried if chuto is captured alive he will spill the beans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://www.facebook.com/SAirCollection/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PWFI

Irfan Baloch said:


> Rana sanaullah is worried if chuto is captured alive he will spill the beans


That's why he want him dead before army get hands on him

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadali233

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Gharida Farouqi with troops in Waziristan:*
> 
> Pakistan Army - Salute Pakistan Army - Must Watch | Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 238824
> /QUOTE]


Humvee and Ford Ranger they aren't in service with the army must be Caught from talibs?
In this new vid of ISPR of COAS in Wanna
Which vehicle is this?Door closely resemble to what is on an Humvee?


----------



## hassan1




----------



## ghazi52

General Sir Nicholas Patrick Carter, Chief of General Staff, UK, who is on official visit to Pakistan, called on General Rashad Mahmood, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee at Joint Staff Headquarters, Rawalpindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Chootu gang surrenders with families;












*



muhammadali233 said:


> Humvee and Ford Ranger they aren't in service with the army must be Caught from talibs?
> In this new vid of ISPR of COAS in Wanna
> Which vehicle is this?Door closely resemble to what is on an Humvee?
> View attachment 301067
> 
> View attachment 301068



Yes.. Caught from TTP.. Several Humvees have been captured from those bustards.

*Operation Zarb e Azab 2014-2015;
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Randoms:
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Shaheen V -- PLAAF & PAF EX;













Credits : @Windjammer. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

muhammadali233 said:


> Humvee and Ford Ranger they aren't in service with the army must be Caught from talibs?





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yes.. Caught from TTP.. Several Humvees have been captured from those bustards.
> *] *


since this issue has been brought up, i would like to add that ONE of the Intelligence agency is operating Ford Ranger with specialized equipment, personally witnessed the latest model on the roads of Twin cities and going in and out of HQ in Abpara.....

@RAMPAGE @Jango you guys came across this vehicle or not???

@Zarvan - above fyi

Btw in above mentioned photo, that Ford Ranger has been nicked from Afghan Police because this particular model is in use with them, its the same one


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

balixd said:


> since this issue has been brought up, i would like to add that ONE of the Intelligence agency is operating Ford Ranger with specialized equipment, personally witnessed the latest model on the roads of Twin cities and going in and out of HQ in Abpara.....
> 
> @RAMPAGE @Jango you guys came across this vehicle or not???
> 
> @Zarvan - above fyi
> 
> Btw in above mentioned photo, that Ford Ranger has been nicked from Afghan Police because this particular model is in use with them, its the same one


I've seen quiet a few here in chaklala garrison...

The afghan model:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

balixd said:


> since this issue has been brought up, i would like to add that ONE of the Intelligence agency is operating Ford Ranger with specialized equipment, personally witnessed the latest model on the roads of Twin cities and going in and out of HQ in Abpara.....
> 
> @RAMPAGE @Jango you guys came across this vehicle or not???
> 
> @Zarvan - above fyi
> 
> Btw in above mentioned photo, that Ford Ranger has been nicked from Afghan Police because this particular model is in use with them, its the same one


Nope.


----------



## hassan1




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jango

balixd said:


> since this issue has been brought up, i would like to add that ONE of the Intelligence agency is operating Ford Ranger with specialized equipment, personally witnessed the latest model on the roads of Twin cities and going in and out of HQ in Abpara.....
> 
> @RAMPAGE @Jango you guys came across this vehicle or not???
> 
> @Zarvan - above fyi
> 
> Btw in above mentioned photo, that Ford Ranger has been nicked from Afghan Police because this particular model is in use with them, its the same one



Many a times...mostly seen escorting some persons in a BMW 7 series around the city and breakneck speed, or sitting at PC Rawalpindi giving close security to said persons, with men bearing walkie-talkies and in those grey postman suits walking around.

I've heard that it was with the Corps Commander's details, but you might know better...I have become outdated!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*No 9 Squadron Vipers flying past The Centaurs, Islamabad. 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1

Book: M M ALAM by Sqn Ldr Zahid Yaqoob Aamir
Book Price Rs.350/- FREE Home Delivery, 

onlinesouvenir_merchandise@yahoo.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif arrived Jordan for a two days official visit. COAS was given unprecedented reception on his arrival at Jordan and was received by Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff, Jordanian Armed Forces, Gen Mashal Al-Zaben and Chief of Royal Jordanian Air Force, Major General Mansour AlJobour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Balochistans first female Navy officer -- LT Zakia Jamali ;





The Infantry;





The Airforce;





The Army Aviation;





The Special Forces;



*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Your argument is invalid;






PNS visit France;





Green Thunder;





SSGN;



*

*FC seizes drugs & arms ;






PN;







PAF;




*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Army:







Old pic of FC (2014):











PAF;




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thorough Pro

Nice patch



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 301650


----------



## Inception-06

Move forward ! 















Display of Artillery :














We are all ready !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Display of different weapons:













More Fire from the Pakistani Artillery:














Special forces in Lahore:





Check the inside of the APC:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> Special forces in Lahore:
> View attachment 302141



Old pic of Punjab "Elite force".. Not special forces.




> Check the inside of the APC:
> 
> View attachment 302142



Very old pic of a thalesemia child -- "Grant a wish campaign" by armed forces.


All above pics .. How old are they and from which event?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Number one Fire !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Pakistan Army Order of Battle
:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabi1

What is that in front of them, penetration round or missile?


----------



## TaimiKhan

Shabi1 said:


> What is that in front of them, penetration round or missile?



TOW Missile

http://fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/land/tow.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff, General Raheel Sharif, who is on an official visit to Jordan, witnessed field exercise of Jordanian Special Operations Forces at King Abdullah Special Operations training center.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

(Not sure if posted before);

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Some old pics (2015);

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JamD

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 302347



What unit is this console for?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

JamD said:


> What unit is this console for?



Not entirely sure but could be Sakb CC .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*2014-15;








@T-55
*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

General Rashad Mahmood, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee, today visited Pakistan’s Center of Excellence for Nuclear Security (PCENS) and inaugurated Physical Protection Exterior Laboratory (PPEL) that has been established in collaboration with International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA). CJCSC termed it to be a significant step in Pakistan’s continued efforts towards strengthening nuclear safety and security culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

A PLAAF SU-30 formates with a PAF Mirage during Shaheen-V exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## django



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## django

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 303309


The camouflaged elbow pads are a welcome, the black ones look cheap and stand out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tipu7



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujahid




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mujahid said:


>




Please don't post ancient pics!!



----

*
4 Light Commando Battalion & 6th Light Commando Battalion-Northern Light Infantry -- 8th Annual Warrior Competition-- Jordan:












Modification in Uniform;




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Army 2016 new pashto Song*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Physical Agility&Combat Efficiency Sys-2016:






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1188227251196125

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanasifm

All 3 DF20 Iqbal, Lodhi and Mir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

General Joseph L. Votel, incoming commander United States Central Command (US CENTCOM) called on General Raheel Sharif, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) today at GHQ.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SIGINT/ELINT/EW modified Beechcrafts;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Randoms ; 



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*2014-15;


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *
> View attachment 304598
> View attachment 304599
> *


From?


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *2014-15;
> 
> 
> View attachment 304600
> View attachment 304596
> View attachment 304597
> View attachment 304598
> View attachment 304599
> *


What uniform is that? In the last pic.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RAMPAGE said:


> From?





Talwar e Pakistan said:


> What uniform is that? In the last pic.



New camo for Frontier Corps KPK...


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> New camo for Frontier Corps KPK...


Doesnt match the environment at all.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Doesnt match the environment at all.



It does .. and that's why it was chosen to replace the olive green uniform worn by them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dazzler

[QUOTE="DESERT FIGHTER,
View attachment 299996
View attachment 299997
View attachment 299998
View attachment 299999
View attachment 300000
[/QUOTE]

Al Khalid without the 6td- engine? Must be one of the older prototypes, seems to be fitted with Perkin Contor engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RAMPAGE

What in God's name is that bloody abomination attached to the mortar's rear end? Explosives or some kind of rocket mortar? The pics were posted by FC Balochistan on FB. 

@Icarus @DESERT FIGHTER


----------



## Amaa'n

I know its blasphemy but what are the odds of Lt.Gen Asim Bajwa being next COAS ??? 


ghazi52 said:


> General Joseph L. Votel, incoming commander United States Central Command (US CENTCOM) called on General Raheel Sharif, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) today at GHQ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## باپ

balixd said:


> I know its blasphemy but what are the odds of Lt.Gen Asim Bajwa being next COAS ???


Bajwa is good,but anybody in ISPR are in the slow lane and not in the habit of doing much.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RAMPAGE said:


> What in God's name is that bloody abomination attached to the mortar's rear end? Explosives or some kind of rocket mortar? The pics were posted by FC Balochistan on FB.
> 
> @Icarus @DESERT FIGHTER



Looks loke a mortar attached to a shell..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Looks loke a mortar attached to a shell..


Yeah, I thought so too, But why?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RAMPAGE said:


> Yeah, I thought so too, But why?



They launch these on Quetta garrison .. By placing them (positioning) them over rocks/structures and fire them through homemade detonators..
2) As IEDs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> They launch these on Quetta garrison .. By placing them (positioning) them over rocks/structures and fire them through homemade detonators..
> 2) As IEDs.


Any pics of those launchers?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RAMPAGE said:


> Any pics of those launchers?



There are no launchers... They position these on rocks/structures and launch them through "jugaad".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

balixd said:


> I know its blasphemy but what are the odds of Lt.Gen Asim Bajwa being next COAS ???



Sahi sawal poochtay hain aap!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Shaheed;




*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1

KING AIR 350 ISR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

COAS arrived Beijing on two days official visit,will meet senior Political & military leadership.Visited Army Chief at his office.Detailed discussions.Presented guard of honor. COAS congratulated Chinese Army Chief on assumption of Command of newly established Army HQ.Meeting; Measures to further improve military to military coop, exponentially enhanced training exchanges,def tech & Int sharing, security of CPEC discussed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Old pics .. Taken by me;

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RAMPAGE

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Shaheed;
> 
> View attachment 305440
> *


Why wasn't the flag removed?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RAMPAGE said:


> Why wasn't the flag removed?


I have no idea but I've seen several shaheeds being buried with the flag;

With one flag covering the coffin and the other being presented to the shaheeds family;





























The previous pic (you quoted) is of the Capt Murtaza Saeed Shaheed.. His father receiving the flag and his uniform;

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bratva

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I have no idea but I've seen several shaheeds being buried with the flag;
> 
> With one flag covering the coffin and the other being presented to the shaheeds family;
> 
> View attachment 305592
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 305578
> View attachment 305579
> View attachment 305580
> View attachment 305581
> View attachment 305582
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The previous pic (you quoted) is of the Capt Murtaza Saeed Shaheed.. His father receiving the flag and his uniform;
> View attachment 305583




I remember posting a pic of 4 coffins of SSG commandos. Their faces being visible from coffin. Pic still haunts me today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## thrilainmanila

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I have no idea but I've seen several shaheeds being buried with the flag;
> 
> With one flag covering the coffin and the other being presented to the shaheeds family;
> 
> View attachment 305592
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 305578
> View attachment 305579
> View attachment 305580
> View attachment 305581
> View attachment 305582
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The previous pic (you quoted) is of the Capt Murtaza Saeed Shaheed.. His father receiving the flag and his uniform;
> View attachment 305583


DID this happen recently? those are allot of shaheeds, this is why i hate ISPR so much, they refuse to report this and tell the truth about losses. People deserve to know the truth, but people on this website accuse me of being an indian for saying such things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Looks like a mediation mission between US and China. why do we have to help the US whenever they are in trouble? 




ghazi52 said:


> COAS arrived Beijing on two days official visit,will meet senior Political & military leadership.Visited Army Chief at his office.Detailed discussions.Presented guard of honor. COAS congratulated Chinese Army Chief on assumption of Command of newly established Army HQ.Meeting; Measures to further improve military to military coop, exponentially enhanced training exchanges,def tech & Int sharing, security of CPEC discussed


----------



## Bossman

thrilainmanila said:


> DID this happen recently? those are allot of shaheeds, this is why i hate ISPR so much, they refuse to report this and tell the truth about losses. People deserve to know the truth, but people on this website accuse me of being an indian for saying such things.



No, you might not be Indian but you are definitely stupid. When were the last major skirmishes in FATA? Just look at the pictures, there are hundreds and thousands of people paying the respect to the martyrs. Nobody is trying to hide any thing. If you have you head in your A$$, that is your problem not ISPRs.



Thorough Pro said:


> Looks like a mediation mission between US and China. why do we have to help the US whenever they are in trouble?


how can you reach that conclusion? Another half wit who cannot draw rational conclusions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

thrilainmanila said:


> DID this happen recently? those are allot of shaheeds, this is why i hate ISPR so much, they refuse to report this and tell the truth about losses. People deserve to know the truth, but people on this website accuse me of being an indian for saying such things.



Please shut up with your nonsense .. So typical... 

That's pic is from Capt Murtaza Saeeds funeral ...


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Admiral Wu Shengli, Commander PLA (Navy) China is on an official visit to Pakistan on the invitation of Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

I wish they'd hire a few good sculptors and raise some nice memorials for our fallen heroes of WoT. So that we may honor our martyrs and remember the terrible price paid for our nation's shortcomings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Thorough Pro

Experience + ability to add 2+2, instead of rejecting my opinion, why don't you share your rational conclusions 



Bossman said:


> No, you might not be Indian but you are definitely stupid. When were the last major skirmishes in FATA? Just look at the pictures, there are hundreds and thousands of people paying the respect to the martyrs. Nobody is trying to hide any thing. If you have you head in your A$$, that is your problem not ISPRs.
> 
> 
> how can you reach that conclusion? Another half wit who cannot draw rational conclusions


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

(Older pic below);

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*New MIs arrive ;*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Old pics 2014-15;

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Shawal Cleared;



































*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Life returning back to normal in NWA-- IDP returning-- resettlement to be completed by December 2016;
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanasifm

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *New MIs arrive ;*
> View attachment 306237
> View attachment 306238
> View attachment 306239
> View attachment 306240
> View attachment 306241
> View attachment 306242
> View attachment 306243
> View attachment 306244




New??? or overhauled returned??? For Army


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

khanasifm said:


> New??? or overhauled returned??? For Army



New.. Mi-171Es..


http://defence-blog.com/news/pakist...litary-transport-helicopters-from-russia.html






Pak already has overhauling facility of helis..

http://ftaerospace.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/ASU-Case-Study-4.pdf

http://helihub.com/2014/07/01/pakistan-army-completes-first-mi-8-overhaul/

https://www.pakistanarmy.gov.pk/awpreview/pDetails.aspx?pType=PressRelease&pID=247

http://www.siasat.pk/forum/showthre...verhauling-Facility-at-Aviation-Base-Workshop


http://arynews.tv/en/army-chief-wit...verhauled-choppers-at-pak-army-aviation-base/










http://www.helicopter-database.de/open.photo.php?idphoto=12420

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Shawal Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## django

Zarvan said:


>


These kids have genuine love and affection for the COAS and him for them.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

TaimiKhan said:


> TOW Missile
> 
> http://fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/land/tow.htm


my cousin is CO of a similar inf mech unit .. he is in sindh now. has done waziristan few times in addition to UN duties in Africa
they got the unit slogan as baktar shikan






some where in Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Soldier-X

btw what gun is the ranger guy holding?




Not sure if repost
LCB, from a recent ISPR song i guess,cool gear but should replace there type 56 with m4 like SSG,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Soldier-X said:


> btw what gun is the ranger guy holding?
> View attachment 306822
> 
> Not sure if repost
> LCB, from a recent ISPR song i guess,cool gear but should replace there type 56 with m4 like SSG,
> 
> View attachment 306823


Type 56 is far more reliable and carries a muchbetter punch than M4. besides with all the accessories accuracy has also improved

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*FC Balochistan;
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soldier-X

*LCB *
some from another random thread

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thorough Pro

New as "Spanking New", when did we acquire them and how many?



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *New MIs arrive ;*
> View attachment 306237
> View attachment 306238
> View attachment 306239
> View attachment 306240
> View attachment 306241
> View attachment 306242
> View attachment 306243
> View attachment 306244


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Soldier-X said:


> *LCB *
> some from another random thread
> View attachment 307288
> 
> View attachment 307289
> 
> View attachment 307290
> 
> View attachment 307291




These are regular PA troops not LCB.



Thorough Pro said:


> New as "Spanking New", when did we acquire them and how many?


Don't remember the exact quantity .. But deal was signed in 2015.


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> These are regular PA troops not LCB.
> 
> 
> Don't remember the exact quantity .. But deal was signed in 2015.


From troops you mean regular infantry. Man they look dam good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> From troops you mean regular infantry. Man they look dam good.


Yeah regulars .. Hopefully the new vests will replace these old ones..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Quwa

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> These are regular PA troops not LCB.
> 
> 
> Don't remember the exact quantity .. But deal was signed in 2015.


The pictures with infantry in combat shirts, they're from Jordan, and we sent our LCBs to Jordan >> they're LCB. That said, I think the combat shirt will make its way to the regular infantry, especially since many of our soldiers already prefer wearing t-shirts in combat. The camouflaged combat shirt is meant to actually offer the benefit of the t-shirt, but without compromising on the camouflage. I wonder if we'll see wider adoption of a scalable plate carrier type of body armour too.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Quwa said:


> The pictures with infantry in combat shirts, they're from Jordan, and we sent our LCBs to Jordan >> they're LCB.



May 4;

https://defence.pk/threads/modification-in-pa-camouflage-uniform.429200/


---

I specifically mentioned the *first 4 pics*.. Showing PA regulars..

Not *LCB;




















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yeah regulars .. Hopefully the new vests will replace these old ones..


Can you post pictures of new vests


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Can you post pictures of new vests




Some old pics of one of the vests (that's being seen around a lot lately)... Although POF has shown/marketed several new body armours at IDEAS 15 (you can google those)...!


Here are some old pics of the armour that's getting increasing common with the troops on the frontlines;




















This one is also produced by POF.

@Quwa. Thought might interest you too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Some old pics of one of the vests (that's being seen around a lot lately)... Although POF has shown/marketed several new body armours at IDEAS 15 (you can google those)...!
> 
> 
> Here are some old pics of the armour that's getting increasing common with the troops on the frontlines;
> View attachment 307373
> View attachment 307374
> View attachment 307375
> 
> 
> 
> This one is also produced by POF.
> 
> @Quwa. Thought might interest you too.


By the way where do you get these latest pictures from ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> By the way where do you get these latest pictures from ?



Some are my clicks.. Some from family members (some really good ones -- can't post due to graphic nature-- who doesn't want to see a gutted talipig who got blown up by a shot to his suicude best.., or 12.7s blowing em into bits).. Some from social media.


Bonus pics for you ;






LSR!







Interestingly I've seen some of my pics on different FB pages .. 

@Zarvan. In some pics I can see my family members ...even my immediate family .. Although I blur those images.. & sometimes other posters post such pics.. 

Almost my entire family has served in WOT aswell as all from from 48 till date۔۔ I'm the unfortunate idiot who didn't join.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Some are my clicks.. Some from family members (some really good ones -- can't post due to graphic nature-- who doesn't want to see a gutted talipig who got blown up by a shot to his suicude best.., or 12.7s blowing em into bits).. Some from social media.
> 
> 
> Bonus pics for you ;
> View attachment 307379
> 
> 
> 
> LSR!
> 
> 
> View attachment 307380
> 
> 
> Interestingly I've seen some of my pics of different FB pages ..
> 
> @Zarvan. In some pics I can see my family members ...even my immediate family .. Although I blur those images.. & sometimes other posters post such pics..
> 
> Almost my entire family has served in WOT aswell as all from from 48 till date۔۔


Has Pakistan Army started to use this LSR on front lines


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Has Pakistan Army started to use this LSR on front lines



I have no idea ... My brother was the last one serving in FATA .. He's served a few years there-- till his regiment moved to "civilisation"... Nowaday another one (cousin) is in FATA.. Now he's (bro) abroad on some course .. And only far off relatives are serving in FATA..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*FC soldier defusing IED;



















Old random Z-e-B ops pic;




*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RAMPAGE

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *FC soldier defusing IED;
> 
> 
> View attachment 307392
> 
> 
> View attachment 307393
> 
> 
> View attachment 307395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old random Z-e-B ops pic;
> 
> View attachment 307391
> *


Holographic sight in last pic? Any idea where we're getting these sights from? That one and the red dot sights?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RAMPAGE said:


> Holographic sight in last pic? Any idea where we're getting these sights from?



Those are pretty common in PA use... Unless you haven't noticed ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Those are pretty common in PA use... Unless you haven't noticed ...


Never seen one with a Type 56.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RAMPAGE said:


> Never seen one with a Type 56.




I've posted plenty .. Go through previous pages.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PN VBSS team operators ;
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Troops wear cold weather jackets in old camofloudge,
Been like 4 years since the camofloudge has been changed


----------



## django

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I have no idea ... My brother was the last one serving in FATA .. He's served a few years there-- till his regiment moved to "civilisation"... Nowaday another one (cousin) is in FATA.. Now he's (bro) abroad on some course .. And only far off relatives are serving in FATA..


May God keep them safe brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 307461



What do you think about such turrets for our Pick ups ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> View attachment 307593
> View attachment 307595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about such turrets for our Pick ups ?
> 
> View attachment 307596



Bro ,. Don't mind but .. Can you please remove old pics (The pics I left 2&3rd) are from Peshawar school attack 2014.

As for turrets... Nope .. We are already trying to do something similar ..


Very old pics of army pickups .. Armoured by welded steel plates on the sides and a front plate for the gunner ;











Although I'd personally want to see more LAXV of Protector type of vehicles replacing these unprotected cans!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Bro ,. Don't mind but .. Can you please remove old pics (The pics I left 2&3rd) are from Peshawar school attack 2014.
> 
> As for turrets... Nope .. We are already trying to do something similar ..
> 
> 
> Very old pics of army pickups .. Armoured by welded steel plates on the sides and a front plate for the gunner ;
> 
> 
> View attachment 307625
> View attachment 307626
> 
> 
> 
> Although I'd personally want to see more LAXV of Protector type of vehicles replacing these unprotected cans!







We need these kind of things

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Made in Pak;

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Av8er

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Some are my clicks.. Some from family members (some really good ones -- can't post due to graphic nature-- who doesn't want to see a gutted talipig who got blown up by a shot to his suicude best.., or 12.7s blowing em into bits).. Some from social media.
> 
> 
> Bonus pics for you ;
> View attachment 307379
> 
> 
> 
> LSR!
> 
> 
> View attachment 307380
> 
> 
> Interestingly I've seen some of my pics on different FB pages ..
> 
> @Zarvan. In some pics I can see my family members ...even my immediate family .. Although I blur those images.. & sometimes other posters post such pics..
> 
> Almost my entire family has served in WOT aswell as all from from 48 till date۔۔ I'm the unfortunate idiot who didn't join.


Please convey my sincere thanks to your family members who serve and protect Pakistan . May Allah keep them safe and Pakistan against all our enemies. Ameen.



Bratva said:


> I remember posting a pic of 4 coffins of SSG commandos. Their faces being visible from coffin. Pic still haunts me today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 305595





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Some old pics (2015);
> 
> View attachment 302337
> 
> View attachment 302343
> 
> View attachment 302341
> 
> 
> View attachment 302339
> 
> View attachment 302342
> 
> 
> View attachment 302346
> View attachment 302347
> View attachment 302349


We say we love Pakistan, these sons of Pakistan prove it!



Windjammer said:


>


*
Pilot Officer John Gallespie Magee, Jr. 
1922 - 1941

HIGH FLIGHT 
by John Gillespie Magee, Jr. 

Oh, I have slipped the surly bonds of earth 
And danced the skies on laughter-silvered wings; 
Sunward I've climbed, and joined the tumbling mirth 
Of sun-split clouds -- and done a hundred things 
You have not dreamed of -- wheeled and soared and swung 
High in the sunlit silence. Hov'ring there, 
I've chased the shouting wind along, and flung 
My eager craft through footless halls of air. 
Up, up the long, delirious burning blue 
I've topped the windswept heights with easy grace 
Where never lark, or even eagle flew. 
And, while with silent, lifting mind I've trod 
The high untresspassed sanctity of space, 
Put out my hand, and touched the face of God. 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy conducted Coastal Security Exercise, code named ‘Tahaffuz-e-Sahil at Karachi Port Complex to check the efficacy of security mechanism in place at Karachi Port and associated infrastructure against any Maritime terrorist threat. Special Operations Forces (SOF), Pak Marines, Pakistan Navy Ships, Helicopters, PMSA and LEAs participated in the exercise. A high degree of professionalism and coordination was displayed by the various segments of PN,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FunkyGen

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Zarvan. In some pics I can see my family members ...even my immediate family .. Although I blur those images.. & sometimes other posters post such pics..
> 
> Almost my entire family has served in WOT aswell as all from from 48 till date۔۔ I'm the unfortunate idiot who didn't join.


Sorry to bother but i would like to have a few graphic ones... if you can i'd appreciate...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A Classic Photograph of Cecil Chaudhry - Aliuddin - Alamdar

Our Legendary Aviators of Squadron no.9 of the Pakistan Air Force taking some tea after the sortie with their (OC)Gp/Capt F.F. Khan (later Air Chief Marshal Farooq Feroz Khan).

Farooq. F. Khan standing in the centre with Cecil Chaudry on his left side. Aliuddin standing next to the pillar on the right side. (Late )Alamdar is standing alone on the the extreme right. Alamdar achieved hero status as a pilot as his plane lost control and crashed during a formation manoeuvre because his tail was chopped by the plane on the back. He is a Shaheed pilot and the song " Tum Hi Se Aye Mujahido Jahan Ka Sabat Hai Tumhari” was written as a tribute to him upon his bravery in fighter training. It is the Tarana (song of praise) at the Risalpur academy to encourage other youngsters to be as valiant in fighter flying formation battle as him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

_*PNS Zulfiqar in Kuwait;













*_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Maj.Osmani

@DESERT FIGHTER 




More pictures if possible.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Maj.Osmani said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pictures if possible.



Produced by ;
http://www.pve.com.pk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=221&Itemid=199







Also produce other systems like;





http://www.pve.com.pk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=166&Itemid=199

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bossman

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Produced by ;
> http://www.pve.com.pk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=221&Itemid=199
> View attachment 308165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also produce other systems like;
> 
> View attachment 308166
> 
> http://www.pve.com.pk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=166&Itemid=199



No, produced by an Italian company ARIS, PVE are just the agent. PVE has some in house manufacturing in other areas though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maj.Osmani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Produced by ;
> http://www.pve.com.pk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=221&Itemid=199
> View attachment 308165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also produce other systems like;
> 
> View attachment 308166
> 
> http://www.pve.com.pk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=166&Itemid=199


I like this thing waoo impressive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

Cheered on by others, a Pakistani cadet hold up his flag during a graduation ceremony at USAF Academy Colorado Springs which was addressed by President Obama on 2-6-2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*EFES 2016-Izmir,Turkiye;









*

*

Bonus pics 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

.
This year theme of World Environment Day is "Go Wild for the Life." The aim of this theme is to fight against the illegal trade of wildlife and to protect the threatened species like elephants, rhinos, tigers, humpback whales and turtles. Additionally, World Oceans Day is celebrated globally on 8 June each year to make the masses realize the importance of oceans, marine resources and to save oceans from over exploitation and pollution. Theme selected this year to promote the spirit of the day is "Healthy Oceans, Healthy Planet". Oceans are an essential component of the Earth's ecosystem and healthy oceans are critical to sustain a healthy planet.

Pakistan Navy being an environment conscious service celebrates both the international events regularly to promote the importance of environment and oceans. This year PN celebrated both the events on 3 June 2016, prior commencement of the holy month of RAMZAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *EFES 2016-Izmir,Turkiye;
> View attachment 308571
> View attachment 308572
> View attachment 308573
> *
> 
> *
> 
> Bonus pics
> 
> View attachment 308574
> *
> 
> View attachment 308576


Which Gun is carried by the soldier in 2nd last picture ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Which Gun is carried by the soldier in 2nd last picture ?



Looks like a Remington CSR...






@Zarvan. 

SSG uses multiple weapons and not all of them are revealed or known to outsiders.. At least that's what I gathered after watching their gear..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Looks like a Remington CSR...
> 
> View attachment 308886
> 
> 
> @Zarvan.
> 
> SSG uses multiple weapons and not all of them are revealed or known to outsiders.. At least that's what I gathered after watching their gear..


Yes that's the Gun but if picture is from exercises in Turkey than we are not using this Gun but if from Pakistan than SSG is using them.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Yes that's the Gun but if picture is from exercises in Turkey than we are not using this Gun but if from Pakistan than SSG is using them.



That pic is from Pak and not Turkey.. SSG training KPK police commandos ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 308865
> View attachment 308867


the guns in the second pic look very old. are these from the army or seized guns ?


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That pic is from Pak and not Turkey.. SSG training KPK police commandos ..


By the way which was that US company which refused to sell us Sniper Rifle making excuse that those Guns be used against USA soldiers.


----------



## Taygibay

Bratva said:


> I remember posting a pic of 4 coffins of SSG commandos. Their faces being visible from coffin. Pic still haunts me today.



If I may so suggest my friend, these faces need to be taken in context.
For those that came back, they'll bring them along the next time out ...
and thus every member of the unit will then have 4 comrades guarding
their flanks, especially their morale flank.

At HQ level, in such cases, I dream of a command that would require the
grounds which they died on marked with a small monument and their unit
given the means to visit it regularly and defend it whenever necessary ...

That's how you must see your lost comrades if you expect to stay useful,
They've only fallen so we could rise in the end!
We are the one rising from their bodies.
Our victories will make them Phoenixes.
​It is in that sense more difficult for a non-military person to accept these images
as they cannot link the sorrow and pain to active ways of redeeming their loss.

Peace out, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Blue Marlin said:


> the guns in the second pic look very old. are these from the army or seized guns ?



Those were seized from terrorists by Frontier Corps.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

This made me cry

Warning - this is graphic

https://www.youtube.(remove this part)com/watch?v=Y4OF07p7KH4&list=LLAhKz4HHxSdWvNcrTpzJRDw&index=51

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

A cadet from Pakistan holds up his flag during a graduation ceremony at the US Air Force Academy's Falcon Stadium June 2, 2016 in Colorado Springs, Colorado. US President Barack Obama gave the commencement speech at the academy


----------



## Windjammer

How many F-16s can you spot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Windjammer said:


> How many F-16s can you spot.



4, as far as i can see Sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Cobra Gunship firing rockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That pic is from Pak and not Turkey.. SSG training KPK police commandos ..


seems like no standardisation too many weapon types . maybe makes sense for special forces but will be a maintenance nightmare

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Irfan Baloch said:


> seems like no standardisation too many weapon types . maybe makes sense for special forces but will be a maintenance nightmare



Not a huge problem when you are SF with entire strength being a division .... Besides small arms etc don't require too much maintaince.. And being country's elite forces that won't be an issue ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Air Marshall Asghar Khan with Field Marshall Ayub Khan , Nawab of Kala Bagh Malik Amir Mohammad Khan Awan & General Bakhtiar Rana in 1963.


----------



## Danish saleem

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 309276



where is that bird laying these days, or we scrabed it too??


----------



## Inception-06

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> This made me cry
> 
> Warning - this is graphic
> 
> https://www.youtube.(remove this part)com/watch?v=Y4OF07p7KH4&list=LLAhKz4HHxSdWvNcrTpzJRDw&index=51




I wish I could stand with him ! Take the MG-3 and keep on fighting on his side ! Pakistan Zindabad !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> I wish I could stand with him ! Take the MG-3 and keep on fighting on his side ! Pakistan Zindabad !



Massive respects to these soldiers ... The soldier making the video still has a high morale .. After all he repulsed a m.... BLA attack ...

May the Shaheed rest in peace .. Brave men!

Salute.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Av8er

Windjammer said:


> How many F-16s can you spot.


Four


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Anatolian Eagle 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Horizon303

Soldier-X said:


> btw what gun is the ranger guy holding?
> View attachment 306822
> 
> Not sure if repost
> LCB, from a recent ISPR song i guess,cool gear but should replace there type 56 with m4 like SSG,
> 
> View attachment 306823


*The Ranger guy is carrying Glock "Roni G2-9"
CAA RONI G1 and G2 - pistol to carbine conversion system 




*


----------



## Windjammer

PAF ''Top Gun'' pilot, who in an earlier fleeced several EF Typhoons, is about to join battle with a Turkish Viper.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Army’s artillery unit passing from Landi Kotal on its way to Pak-Afghan border


----------



## ghazi52

Shaheed Major Ali Jawad khan


----------



## ghazi52

The Legends
Left to right : Air Marshal Malik Nur Khan Awan, Flt Lt Farooq Umar and Wnd Cdr Mervyn L Middlecoat (Sitara-i-Jurat and Bar) squadron commander of No.9 Sq. about to get in to the cockpit of F-104 star fighter in 1960’s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X

Marines...
Is there any special unit within marines???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Soldier-X said:


> Marines...
> Is there any special unit within marines???
> View attachment 311061



Marines themselves are special units ..


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Marines themselves are special units ..


I think he is referring to SSGN


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> I think he is referring to SSGN




Ustad Ji he posted the pic of a marine not SSGN ..


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Ustad Ji he posted the pic of a marine not SSGN ..


By the way Soldier is carrying M-16 not M4. Also What is the size of Marines ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> By the way Soldier is carrying M-16 not M4. Also What is the size of Marines ?



Around a division... But they were planning to increase the size..


----------



## Soldier-X

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Marines themselves are special units ..


How is it a special unit, isn't it a diffrent and newly formed force? or does it operate within SSGN??? I think now we have deployed them in numbers so was asking about an elite unit or some task force unit withing marine, like Zarrar in SSG or LCB within army infantry. Becuase i had never seen a Marine guy with m16 and in this heavy gear,they only use type56 i guess. so thought he may belong to some special unit within Marines

and do Marines get commado SEAL training like SSGN or just basic training like infantry?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Soldier-X said:


> How is it a special unit, isn't it a diffrent and newly formed force? or does it operate within SSGN??? I think now we have deployed them in numbers so was asking about an elite unit within Marines or some task force unit like Zarrar in SSG. Becuase i had never seen a Marine guy with m16 and in this heavy gear,they only use type56 i guess. so thought he may belong to some special unit within Marines
> 
> and do Marines get commado SEAL training like SSGN or just basic training like infantry?



Marines are specialised naval infantry like the USMC just without that much budget to buy all that stuff.. They are tasked to protect ravines,marshy terrain,mangroves,our shores and now the CPEC!

It's no brainier that the govt is beefing and expanding them up for the new challenges ... They may have special units ...but they do use M-4s etc .. 

The right person to ask these questions would be @Rashid Mahmood

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Under training with USMC.



Soldier-X said:


> Marines...
> Is there any special unit within marines???
> View attachment 311061

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X

Horus said:


> Under training with USMC.


Good... Now i got it


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*FC at Torkham border ;*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WaLeEdK2



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X

Pakistan army soldier with FN SCAR H

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SSG with SCAR;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> SSG with SCAR;
> 
> View attachment 311931


A page of SSW claims this Gun has been selected but some new pictures from friend suggest that trials are going and new Guns like HK-416 and may be Remington ACR have also entered competetion


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Soldier at Torkham border;






*Marines;











*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Inception-06

Blast from the past:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> View attachment 312238



I wonder how old this pic is?


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I wonder how old this pic is?




Musharraf era (was not posted before )!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> Musharraf era (was not posted before )!


Brother please don't mind ... Love your contribution .. But please post upto date pictures .. This is the intent of starting this thread... People from all over visit this forum and such (undated & vintage) pics give an impression that... That Pak army is currently like this .. 

Again apologise if you felt bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Brother please don't mind ... Love your contribution .. But please post upto date pictures .. This is the intent of starting this thread... People from all over visit this forum and such (undated & vintage) pics give an impression that... That Pak army is currently like this ..
> 
> Again apologise if you felt bad.



If you like I can write in future the date and era of the pictures, "old" pictures show the positive development and evolution of our Forces ! Specially if we compare our Infantry and vehicles equipment/upgrades, we stand now better than the masses of the indian infantry and mechanic ground Forces !

@DESERT FIGHTER By the way I have seen a picture of a dragoon APC with a turret of the Mohafiz vehicle, I will try to finde that picure again !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> If you like I can write in future the date and era of the pictures, "old" pictures show the positive development and evolution of our Forces ! Specially if we compare our Infantry and vehicles equipment/upgrades, we stand now better than the masses of the indian infantry and mechanic ground Forces !
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER By the way I have seen a picture of a dragoon APC with a turret of the Mohafiz vehicle, I will try to finde that picure again !




Remote controlled or the simple one ?









*******







--

*FC Tanks on the border overlooking afghan posts--- near this post Major Jawad Ali Khan Changezi embraced Martyrdom.. After getting hit by a 12.7 round.






This Tank commander alone fired 100 rounds... on afghans just a few hundred meters infront of him.. *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Remote controlled or the simple one ?
> 
> View attachment 312345
> View attachment 312346
> 
> 
> *******
> 
> 
> View attachment 312347
> 
> 
> --
> 
> *FC Tanks on the border overlooking afghan posts--- near this post Major Jawad Ali Khan Changezi embraced Martyrdom.. After getting hit by a 12.7 round.
> 
> View attachment 312348
> 
> 
> This Tank commander alone fired 100 rounds... on afghans just a few hundred meters infront of him.. *



hahah exatcly thats the picture which I was searching, how works such a turret ? Is it hand "moved" or automatic controlled ? Very poor performance of HIT when it come to turrets for armored vehicles, no smoke grenade, no machine gun !


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> hahah exatcly thats the picture which I was searching, how works such a turret ? Is it hand "moved" or automatic controlled ? Very poor performance of HIT when it come to turrets for armored vehicles, no smoke grenade, no machine gun !



Have no idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Have no idea.



Check that !

Good now our Trucks also have a mounted MG-3:

These Machine Guns on Trucks possess firepower to the ambushes by guerrilla forces., but they lack armour, and the crew is exposed to machine-gun and small-arms fire.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> Check that !
> 
> Good now our Trucks also have a mounted MG-3:
> 
> These Machine Guns on Trucks possess firepower to the ambushes by guerrilla forces., but they lack armour, and the crew is exposed to machine-gun and small-arms fire.
> 
> View attachment 312357


Dude trucks nowadays (in operational areas) are covered with a steel sheets to protect from small arms fire .. Much like the army 4x4s...

The gunner is there only for added protection .. These trucks move with a convoy protected by armed army 4x4s accompanying them...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

*Mechanical Forces at the front line against TTP:*

















*Pakistani Infantry !*


----------



## Inception-06

*Inside of a armored vehicle of Pakistani Infantry:*





*Pakistani Artillery at the front line against TTP 







*

*Notice the "Al-Khalid I"




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

_*Multinational ex in Turkiye;






















*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Credit : WindJammer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

"Altyn Үkі - 2016",Kazakhstan.








































Sorce:http://dambiev.livejournal.com/303775.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistani Army Jawan Paying Tribute to Shaheed Amjad Sabri*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Altyn Yki - 2016 Kazakhistan:























@T-55. Thanks bro .. Didn't even know about this ex..*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Adalbert Ada said:


> Details please who is training whome.



It's a multinational training ex ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Adalbert Ada said:


> Is beared more common in Pakistan armed forces?



Yes it's quite common.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Adalbert Ada said:


> I myself Muslim (Converted) i belive they are more hardcore type.



Yes they're more religious. There are many in the army of such nature.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Mir5832

are these new uniforms the standard issue for SSG?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Adalbert Ada said:


> I myself Muslim (Converted) i belive they are more hardcore type.


Not in army ... In SF.. The unshaven look is common .. Infact most of them keep that trimmed beard... For long beard .. Soldiers have to get permits/sanction ...

In Military academy only those who are Hafiz e Quran can keep beard .. Same goes for army .. Although in operational areas soldiers get beards sanctioned.



Capt.Mir5832 said:


> are these new uniforms the standard issue for SSG?


Yes..

And soon the army too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Adalbert Ada said:


> ?


The guys who have memorised the Holy Quran .. Apart from them the Sikhs can keep beards as it is against their religion to shave.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## player1234

Cool pics mate, also liked the beards.


----------



## Signalian



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

Capt.Mir5832 said:


> are these new uniforms the standard issue for SSG?



There were SSG-N and SSG-A in the exercise. Dont confuse SSG-N uniforms with SSG-A uniforms


----------



## Capt.Mir5832

Bratva said:


> There were SSG-N and SSG-A in the exercise. Dont confuse SSG-N uniforms with SSG-A uniforms


Oh okay


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Old pics;

































Sarge said:


> View attachment 313675


epa04270568 Pakistani Army soldiers take part in a training of anti-tank guided missile firing on the outskirts of Quetta, Pakistan, 21 June 2014. The Pakistani military is currently engaged in a full-scale offensive against Taliban militants near the Afghan border in North-Waziristan, Pakistan. EPA/JAMAL TARAQAI

Old pic -- but awesome nonetheless;

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Old pics;
> 
> View attachment 313899
> 
> 
> View attachment 313904
> 
> 
> View attachment 313902
> 
> 
> View attachment 313905
> 
> 
> View attachment 313907
> 
> 
> View attachment 313908
> 
> 
> 
> epa04270568 Pakistani Army soldiers take part in a training of anti-tank guided missile firing on the outskirts of Quetta, Pakistan, 21 June 2014. The Pakistani military is currently engaged in a full-scale offensive against Taliban militants near the Afghan border in North-Waziristan, Pakistan. EPA/JAMAL TARAQAI
> 
> Old pic -- but awesome nonetheless;
> 
> View attachment 313910


nice pics bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

The photographer took the picture while in an inverted position.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

Proud Sisters.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Maj.Osmani

Windjammer said:


> Proud Sisters.


It reminds me my days...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*
SSGN --2+ year old pics;*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *SSGN --2+ year old pics;*
> 
> View attachment 314270
> 
> 
> View attachment 314271
> 
> View attachment 314273
> 
> 
> View attachment 314274


Woah, that is the Zarrar unit right?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Woah, that is the Zarrar unit right?



SSGN ... 2+ year old training ex.


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> SSGN ... 2+ year old training ex.


Why dont we see more equipment like this?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Why dont we see more equipment like this?



Because there are no official SF pics .. Not even the ones above ... We get to see real hardcore pics only "incidentally".. Personally I've seen SSG troops in full gear .. Fukin awesome .. But clicked pics .. Don't want to be thought of as a fanboy ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Maj.Osmani said:


> It reminds me my days...


which course?


----------



## Bratva

Windjammer said:


> Proud Sisters.



MashAllah.....



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Because there are no official SF pics .. Not even the ones above ... We get to see real hardcore pics only "incidentally".. Personally I've seen SSG troops in full gear .. Fukin awesome .. But clicked pics .. Don't want to be thought of as a fanboy ..



Is SSGN equipped comparatively better then SSG-A ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

_*Anatolian Eagle 2016;










*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baqai

This Top Gun picture, the plane has different pilot's name in different pictures, in some there is Sqd Ldr than there is Wing Commandar and than there is Flt Lt, who was the guy who gave Euro Fighter's a tough time and got the title? anyone knows?


----------



## Bratva

baqai said:


> This Top Gun picture, the plane has different pilot's name in different pictures, in some there is Sqd Ldr than there is Wing Commandar and than there is Flt Lt, who was the guy who gave Euro Fighter's a tough time and got the title? anyone knows?



I think Top Gun here refers to the guys who attained top positions in Combat Commanders Course


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PN+PLAN Join Naval Ex - Jan 2016:*
































Pics not posted before.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## hassan1




----------



## hassan1

RIAT 2016


----------



## ghazi52

Senator John McCain, Chairman of US Senate Arms Services committee, accompanied by a congressional delegation including senator Lindsey Graham and senator
Joe Donnelly today went to North Waziristan Agency to visit areas cleared of terrorists in Op ZeA . Having seen firsthand, the erstwhile hide outs and communication infrastructure, been cleared of terrorists, the delegation was highly appreciative of Pak Army's accomplishment of cleansing the entire area of North Waziristan right upto Pak-Afghan Border.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1179273622103242


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The eight nations of SEATO performing their first joint manuvers for a crowd of spectators, Karachi, March 1956

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

ghazi52 said:


> The eight nations of SEATO performing their first joint manuvers for a crowd of spectators, Karachi, March 1956




The US transport plane looks lovely ! Really and want play with that Toy as a RC-Model ^^


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadali233

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 315623
> View attachment 315624
> View attachment 315625


which aircraft is this?


----------



## JamD

muhammadali233 said:


> which aircraft is this?


Rutan Quickie I believe. This is in Faisal Base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mingle

Windjammer said:


>


Mirage Rose 3


----------



## SSG commandos




----------



## hassan1

muhammadali233 said:


> which aircraft is this?


 q 2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PAF wins Royal Tattoo Airshow 16;







































*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 316497
> View attachment 316498
> View attachment 316499


Get this thread back active please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

National Stadium


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Eidhi Sahabs State Funeral;

Guard of Honor - Canon Salutes---

2nd person to be carried on Gun Carraige After Quaid e Azam Mohammad Ali Jinnah:





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

A Christian Priest during Funeral;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

The PAF's Group Captain Ali talks to Fairford school children on board the C-130.Hercules.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

--
*
SSGN Ex with Russian SF;*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

9th Squadron pilots and ground crew at Sargodha in 70's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah visited Pakistan Marines forward postsat Creeks area to meet deployed troops. During informal interaction with Marines, Naval Chief greeted them Eid and spent time with them.The Admiral was accompanied by Commander Pakistan Fleet Vice Admiral Arif Ullah Hussaini.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

SSG Parade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Pakistan Para Trooping

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Dilawar Hussain of Pakistan Navy Special Services Group rescued a tourist family which was on a visit to Deosai (Skardu). Incident happened when the jeep boarded with a family struck in fast stream of water while crossing the river. Dilawar Hussain, displaying the highest sense of chivalry rescued all the family members including the female and children in the jeep.

The tourist family and local of the area appreciated the valour and courage of the Pakistan Navy’s SSG(N), Dilawar Hussain.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-55

More:http://orientalist-v.livejournal.com/1364299.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Rear Admiral Sajid Wazir Khan has taken over the Logistic Command of Pakistan Navy in an impressive change of Command ceremony held at PN Dockyard today. He took over the command from Rear Admiral Imdad Imam Jafri.


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Windjammer

An American journalist with trainee pilots and air traffic controllers at PAF academy Risalpur.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadali233

Windjammer said:


> An American journalist with trainee pilots and air traffic controllers at PAF academy Risalpur.


Cynthia ?She lives in isb saw her in a restaurant some time back.She isn't a journalist as much as i know,just a normal american enjoying attention.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi, 27 July 2016: 
while renewing pledge to defend the territorial integrity and sovereignty of Pakistan at all costs, a wreath laying ceremony was held to pay homage to the brave son of soil, the first recipient of Nishan-e-Haider, Captain Muhammad sarwar Shaheed, who demonstrated indomitable courage and valour in defence of motherland and embraced Shahadat at Tilpatra (Azad Kashmir) in 1948.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER




----------



## ghazi52

Attahbad Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Men of actions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Just a beautiful click....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Amazing pics guys; keep it up.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rocky rock



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## muhammadali233

Gen (R) Nasir Janjua was a force to reckon with




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=622664337902097

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PAF- Red Flag 2016;
*







Rocky rock said:


> View attachment 323567
> View attachment 323568


very old pics... and posted before.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kazakh soldier

what attack helicopter Pakistan chose to replace AH-1? Did T-129 make the new procurement?


----------



## muhammadali233

Kazakh soldier said:


> what attack helicopter Pakistan chose to replace AH-1? Did T-129 make the new procurement?


In an initial batch 4 Mi35,15 AH-1z are already ordered,T-129 and Z-10 are having a tug of war right now,Rumours of Mi-28N are also flying around,2 Z-10 was demonstrated in 23rd march 2016 Parade tho,this isn't the thread to discuss this matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Under training PAF female pilot.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

F-16 releasing flares over PAF Academy to mark Independence Day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

F-16s executing bomb burst on Independence Day Flypast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gangsta_rap

Note the F-16B versions that have the pilot equipped with a JHMCs helmet. The MLU really did bring these jets up to standard.


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

2P20

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

The secret is out, these guys tanked their opponents during Anatolian Eagle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

During an Intelligence Based Operation in Jaglot area of Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali Sinan

Kazakh soldier said:


> what attack helicopter Pakistan chose to replace AH-1? Did T-129 make the new procurement?


As per unconfirmed reports Pakistan going to induct (18) Chinese Z-10 with 18 US made AH-Z Viper / Zolou Cobra....
If the Turkish chopper proved trustworthy then Pakistan will induct or under licence produce at home but that will happen only after 10 years. Till than Chinese, Few Russian and US attack choppers will serve.



ghazi52 said:


> During an Intelligence Based Operation in Jaglot area of Gilgit Baltistan


Mixed?
One ranger, 3 infantry and one FC guy...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Old pic -- 15




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sohailbarki



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Raheel Sharif, COAS meeting officers and men during his visit to Kurram agency on Tuesday (23 August 2016)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> General Raheel Sharif, COAS meeting officers and men during his visit to Kurram agency on Tuesday (23 August 2016)


The officer on the right has Army uniform and tag on the chest but his right arm badge under pak flag is FC KPK ??? or looks like it






May be army units under FC command (IGFC) wear FC badges

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

Interesting vid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Rafi said:


> Interesting vid.




welcome back, long time you did not post here, how are you ? What does your avatar picture mean ? Is that from a movie ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

Ali Sinan said:


> As per unconfirmed reports Pakistan going to induct (18) Chinese Z-10 with 18 US made AH-Z Viper / Zolou Cobra....
> If the Turkish chopper proved trustworthy then Pakistan will induct or under licence produce at home but that will happen only after 10 years. Till than Chinese, Few Russian and US attack choppers will serve.
> 
> 
> Mixed?
> One ranger, 3 infantry and one FC guy...




Actually Ranger guy looks like FC Special Ops Wing (SOW) camo , he is wearing FC badge on the arm and Brett badge looks like Masud Scouts, i think

http://www.frontiercorps.gov.pk/app


----------



## TaimiKhan

khanasifm said:


> The officer on the right has Army uniform and tag on the chest but his right arm badge under pak flag is FC KPK ??? or looks like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May be army units under FC command (IGFC) wear FC badges



Nops, army units in ops area use the insignias of the Div / Corps they are under. For limited time period / special tasks regular army guys get attached with FC HQ for which they use then FC Insignias. You can say for Liaison purposes or for area of expertise which are not a regular part of FC doctrine / ops.



khanasifm said:


> Actually Ranger guy looks like FC Special Ops Wing (SOW) camo , he is wearing FC badge on the arm and Brett badge looks like Masud Scouts, i think
> 
> http://www.frontiercorps.gov.pk/app



Gilgit Baltistan Scouts. These are normal FC guys not the SOW guys.


----------



## sohailbarki



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

sohailbarki said:


>


Where did you get those pics from? :O


----------



## Mujahid



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Men of Honor





The guy in the back with the beard is my cousins father. He's a brigadier. He serves in the counter IED unit I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*SSG sniper wins Sniper competition in China..15 teams competed;

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Rafi

Ulla said:


> welcome back, long time you did not post here, how are you ? What does your avatar picture mean ? Is that from a movie ?



Thanks bro, been busy with life, the avatar is from true detective, "Rusty" the character is played by Mathew McConaughey, the character is a pessimistic work weary cynic, and he approaches my sensibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Inception-06

Rafi said:


> Thanks bro, been busy with life, the avatar is from true detective, "Rusty" the character is played by Mathew McConaughey, the character is a pessimistic work weary cynic, and he approaches my sensibility.



enjoyed always you posts, keep on, hope you are fine !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

This is where a bull pup comes in handy, if a boogey shows up on the roof, how is this soldier going to engage him holding an AK with one hand? how would he control the recoil?





sohailbarki said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Thorough Pro said:


> This is where a bull pup comes in handy, if a boogey shows up on the roof, how is this soldier going to engage him holding an AK with one hand? how would he control the recoil?



There are bull pups being used like the p90 and f2000. He most probably has the gun on single fire so it's easier to control.


----------



## Thorough Pro

I have only seen them in photo ops, never in a pic from the front and I wasn't looking for someone to provide an excuse or defend the vulnerable position of the soldier, I saw a problem and pointed it out. It's up to PA's research on war casualties to assess how many fatalities happen in what situation and circumstances and come up with recommendations to minimise our losses.



WaLeEdK2 said:


> There are bull pups being used like the p90 and f2000. He most probably has the gun on single fire so it's easier to control.


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*RED FLAG 2016

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*RED FLAG 





*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Army Strong






Old pic..*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 329588
> View attachment 329589
> 
> 
> *Army Strong
> 
> View attachment 329590
> 
> 
> Old pic..*


good to see they've upgraded the helicopter Machine Guns. MG3s used to be used.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sohailbarki

check out the silencer on the gun and hand shake

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

Chief on driving seat with PM.

Observations:

1. Chief is down to earth and attitude is relaxed. 
2. PM Nawaz cant say NO to offer to sit along and seems distorted.
3. Star plates are un-covered, probably because 4 start plate may not be available on this particular 4WD.
4. Small Security Convoy unlike 25+ vehicle convoy which PM Nawaz uses for himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

FC and I am loving it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

sohailbarki said:


> check out the silencer on the gun and hand shake



And from 2014 & repost.


----------



## RAMPAGE

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 329670
> 
> FC and I am loving it


Be a good sport and whine a little about SSG's old cammo, won't you? I haven't got the energy to do it myself.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*OLD PICS OF ARMY & FC BALOCHISTAN 

;





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Myanmar Cadet training in Pak.







XXXXXXXXX




Red Flag--- credit WINDJAMMER 






*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

A PAF Pilot's view as he approaches a US tanker during Red Flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

@Zarvan is that you, I cant believe that you have joined our Forces !

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## wOnDeR-ChAp

Ulla said:


> @Zarvan is that you, I cant believe that you have joined our Forces !
> 
> View attachment 330492


Draganov sniper rifle with Police elite force? a good addition but placing a person with sniper rifle as a sentry?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

MULLAH VERSUS SOLDIER ? this guys did protest against the hanging of qadri source: gettyimages, the protest did take such a intense that even Soldiers had to hide their identity ?





@Zarvan what you thing about such pictures ?


----------



## TaimiKhan

Ulla said:


> MULLAH VERSUS SOLDIER ? this guys did protest against the hanging of qadri source: gettyimages, *the protest did take such a intense that even Soldiers had to hide their identity* ?
> View attachment 330495
> 
> 
> @Zarvan what you thing about such pictures ?



Another pic:

http://media.gettyimages.com/photos...ers-of-convicted-murderer-picture-id513032966

Are they hiding their faces here ? Don't think so.

Yet another one from the same protest as your pic is with the same guys one soldier without any covering so are police guys:

http://media.gettyimages.com/photos...ers-of-convicted-murderer-picture-id513036760

I don't understand what you tried to imply with the highlighted statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

Ulla said:


> @Zarvan is that you, I cant believe that you have joined our Forces !
> 
> View attachment 330492



Haha, suits perfectly, good one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Ulla said:


> @Zarvan is that you, I cant believe that you have joined our Forces !
> 
> View attachment 330492


I wish I was no itsn't me



Ulla said:


> MULLAH VERSUS SOLDIER ? this guys did protest against the hanging of qadri source: gettyimages, the protest did take such a intense that even Soldiers had to hide their identity ?
> View attachment 330495
> 
> 
> @Zarvan what you thing about such pictures ?


Issue of Qadri is quite dividing personally I think no one has the right to take law in his own hands but on the other hand if Government won't implement Islamic laws it would be impossible to stop Qadris and other militant groups and mindset.

By the way what on earth is a sniper doing in middle of road ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

A member of PAF F-16s makes a break as the formation comes into land .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Ulla said:


> @Zarvan is that you, I cant believe that you have joined our Forces !
> 
> View attachment 330492


Imagine if this guy was holding a SCAR. The meme would stick for eternity.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Army research

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> Imagine if this guy was holding a SCAR. The meme would stick for eternity.


Good one sorry zarvan jokes a joke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

TaimiKhan said:


> Another pic:
> 
> http://media.gettyimages.com/photos...ers-of-convicted-murderer-picture-id513032966
> 
> Are they hiding their faces here ? Don't think so.
> 
> Yet another one from the same protest as your pic is with the same guys one soldier without any covering so are police guys:
> 
> http://media.gettyimages.com/photos...ers-of-convicted-murderer-picture-id513036760
> 
> I don't understand what you tried to imply with the highlighted statement.




_IT was a qeustion not statement, but you have cleared the whole situation. _


----------



## Zarvan

By the way who are these guys ???


----------



## muhammadali233

Zarvan said:


> By the way who are these guys ???


levies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Zarvan said:


> By the way who are these guys ???



FC


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *
> View attachment 330133
> *


would have looked much better if they had not copied the obvious one & went ahead with their own design on that blaclava or something different ----- mine is much better -- no?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

balixd said:


> would have looked much better if they had not copied the obvious one & went ahead with their own design on that blaclava or something different ----- mine is much better -- no?
> View attachment 330807


They need to come up with their own designs also use snake and other species by the way any updates in Rifle trials sir ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


> They need to come up with their own designs also use snake and other species by the way any updates in Rifle trials sir ?


nothing yet, i am on off days so i will try to ask around ----- with so much going around, it is really hard to get tabs on everything,tanks, artillery, drones, ACs, Small arms, Counter Terrorism efforts ----- also my team's area of interest is Internal security & Geo Spatial, hence we focus on this

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> By the way who are these guys ???


Levies .. Tribal police


@HRK. FC KPKs ceremonial uniform is in Khaki.

And this pic is years old. From 2011;

https://www.flickr.com/photos/70480111@N07/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Levies ..
> 
> 
> @HRK. FC KPKs ceremonial uniform is in Khaki.


And what on earth are they wearing on eyes I mean are these simple goggles or what ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> And what on earth are they wearing on eyes I mean are these simple goggles or what ?



They are wearing intergalactic retina protectors..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Levies .. Tribal police
> 
> 
> @HRK. FC KPKs ceremonial uniform is in Khaki.
> 
> And this pic is years old. From 2011;
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/70480111@N07/


oh bhai HRK is correct, that is indeed FC - not Frontier Corps but Frontier Constabulary

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

wOnDeR-ChAp said:


> Draganov sniper rifle with Police elite force? a good addition but placing a person with sniper rifle as a sentry?



@Zarvan 


I think the guy is using the Dragunov scope to spot supsects on the rooftops, on the buildings, the houses and the streets. So the scope is used as *Binoculars* for hidden targets beyond his and the eyes range of his operating TEAM , if he finde and locate a target he can direct the fire of the submachine guns and machine guns in the right direction ! Maybe there exists now a doctrine in SOME Elite Force Police units, to deploy always a sniper during hostile situation, so you dont need to fly this elements in by Helicopters, which is sometimes to late.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Ulla said:


> MULLAH VERSUS SOLDIER ? this guys did protest against the hanging of qadri source: gettyimages, the protest did take such a intense that even Soldiers had to hide their identity ?
> View attachment 330495
> 
> 
> @Zarvan what you thing about such pictures ?


It's not "Mullah vs Soldier"

They were both arguing and debating on the Qadri issue. You should see the picture description before posting and saying stuff like that...


----------



## Inception-06

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> It's not "Mullah vs Soldier"
> 
> They were both arguing and debating on the Qadri issue. You should see the picture description before posting and saying stuff like that...



what ever it is, you should first learn to difference between question and statement ! And it has already been cleared by a other Member...so much to the STUFF LIKE THAT ! I have just written a question to have discussion with other members here, so it was never my statement but a QEUESTION to interpret the picture ! You should learn to see the page (356 Thursday at 7:40 PM #5333) before posting and saying stuff like that, things are more complex than they look at the first moment,so was my question and so is the picture !


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Never really shared this - but this was my first and only youtube video. It isn't really that good as the watermark ruined it.


----------



## ghazi52

Shah of Iran's visit to PAF Risalpur in early 50's, Station Commander Grp Capt M.A. Rehman and PM Liaquat Ali Khan with the visitor.


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1043432389097388


----------



## RAMPAGE

Newly issued pixelated uniform of Paramilitary.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Mahaaz *.... SSW [ Pakistan Air Force ] ..... 4th September 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Defence Day in Peshawar:



















From the last days action:

Old but Nice:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

@Zarvan you like this Gun ? Is that a captured 12.7mm Dshk ?


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152408192837565






This is short speech by Ayub khan made on 6th sept 1965 to Pakistani Nation. Still this speech is considered as one of the best & patriotic speeches. "Long Live Pakistan"


----------



## pzfz

Ulla said:


> Defence Day in Peshawar:
> 
> View attachment 332027



https://defence.pk/attachments/599648550-jpg.332027/

Nothing encapsulates the futility of new (and expensive endeavor) camouflage than this pic. Why waste time, energy, and resources on having different combat suits when the boots, helmet, pads, and vests are all different and do nothing to enhance the concept of camo in the first place?

Should've stuck with the plain khaki. OD Green for a change-up.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1234764346554169






To commemorate the Defence day of Pakistan, military equipment has been displayed at Qasim Aviation Base, Dhamial camp, for public from 0900 hrs to 1500 hrs, on 6 September.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

@Zibago @Moonlight @The Sandman @PaklovesTurkiye @Jonah Arthur @DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zibago

django said:


> @Zibago @Moonlight @The Sandman @PaklovesTurkiye @Jonah Arthur @DESERT FIGHTER


Lovely share 
*Sar-e-Aam’s Defence Day special program*
*http://arytube.tv/sar-e-aams-defence-day-special-program/*
@django @The Sandman @User





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153876462527864




It's Defence Day In #Pakistan. Expats celebrate in #AbuDhabi #UAE
Video by Haseeb Haider / Khaleej Times

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

django said:


> @Zibago @Moonlight @The Sandman @PaklovesTurkiye @Jonah Arthur @DESERT FIGHTER




Woow thank you very much, I enjoyed this to my breakfast !

So I was only interest in the pictures and the Video of the Tank, what the Lady did talk, we all know already in and out. What we can notice, is the that Al-Zarrar Tank is the true Tank for the Pakistan Punjab environment, hidden in the forest and covered from the enemy eyes,ready to come out from the hidden and fire on the enemy offensive lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

I found that here, the last minutes are about food really funny ^^











about Para units !


About Pakistan Army Museum in Rawelpindi !







About Light Commando training :

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1277082708977245





ISPR presents Defense Day Song, "*Yaarian*", featuring Atif Aslam and Ali Zafar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Pakistan Defence Day celebrations flypast over Nur Khan and Masroor air bases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slides

pzfz said:


> https://defence.pk/attachments/599648550-jpg.332027/
> 
> Nothing encapsulates the futility of new (and expensive endeavor) camouflage than this pic. Why waste time, energy, and resources on having different combat suits when the boots, helmet, pads, and vests are all different and do nothing to enhance the concept of camo in the first place?
> 
> Should've stuck with the plain khaki. OD Green for a change-up.



Then I don't think you fully understand infantry cammo and its purpose. It's not so much to hide. It's too make acquisition difficult and slow for the enemy by confusing their senses at long distances. They aren't snipers. Most militaries still use black colored guns for this reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pzfz

Slides said:


> Then I don't think you fully understand infantry cammo and its purpose. It's not so much to hide. It's too make acquisition difficult and slow for the enemy by confusing their senses at long distances. They aren't snipers. Most militaries still use black colored guns for this reason.



Most militaries also have a lot more money to play with and they still question their decisions. I'm afraid you have a pitiful notion of what the lack of consistency in camo does to your outlined parameters. There's a reason that once a camo design is chosen, the helmet, vests, pads, etc are there to aid in enhancing the camo parameters. It's not that hard to acquire a large moving black blob in daylight where most of the engagements will occur on the eastern front. No one's asking for a ghillie suit. Either consistency, which is lacking, or stop wasting money when you're going to end up with a hodge podge of assorted colors and end up making a mockery of any camo concept.

Mono color would've been the best. It suits Pak infantry doctrine and tactics as well saves on cost.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jaga Badmash

Zarvan said:


>


First time I see Kupa magazine with forces.....FC?


----------



## Zarvan

Jaga Badmash said:


> First time I see Kupa magazine with forces.....FC?


Yes FC and yes I am also surprised by the magazine and also over all how this type 56 looks


----------



## Jaga Badmash

Zarvan said:


> Yes FC and yes I am also surprised by the magazine and also over all how this type 56 looks


This is modified or upgraded Type 56 and with the forces since long time....But drum magazines are not common with the forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Jaga Badmash said:


> This is modified or upgraded Type 56 and with the forces since long time....But drum magazines are not common with the forces.


I have seen several upgraded type 56 but this one is little different


----------



## Jaga Badmash

Zarvan said:


> I have seen several upgraded type 56 but this one is little different


Nothing unusual but on this gun they chooses adjustable buttstock instead of traditional folding one.
check this same configuration

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Wing Commander Mervyn L Middlecoat (Sitara-i-Jurat & Sitara-i-Basalat)....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

That not a DSHK rather a type series HMG produces by POF. @Ulla

That not a DSHK rather a type series HMG produces by POF. @Ulla

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


>




Woow that would be also my weapon of choice ! Suits perfectly for a modern warfare.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That not a DSHK rather a type series HMG produces by POF. @Ulla
> 
> That not a DSHK rather a type series HMG produces by POF. @Ulla



Really since when we produce that, do you have more details of it and the advantages compared to a Dshk.


----------



## Inception-06

A new Era of Counter Terrorism in Pakistan has began,the CTF and CTD forces are getting now the right equipmnt, notice the black masks !

*Exercise during graduation of First Batch of 421 Corporals Counter Terrorism Force (CTF) at Elite Police Training School in Lahore, Pakistan. The new force -the first of its kind- has been given special training on how to counter terrorism by Pakistan's Army. The first batch of the Punjab Elite Police Force (PEPF) completed their nine month long training course in the fields of investigation, intelligence and special operations. *










Some other pictures:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSG commandos



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Green Arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

African military personal check out the new LR Sniper by POF;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shabi1

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> African military personal check out the new LR Sniper by POF;
> 
> View attachment 334191


That is the president of Senegal, Macky Sall.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Eid Special












Edit: Not on Eid day but a bit old Click.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Old pic but pure badass

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## django

@Moonlight @The Sandman @Zibago 
part 1




part 2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moonlight

django said:


> @Moonlight @The Sandman @Zibago
> part 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part 2



This is an old show. I have watched it and of course I loved it. Kamran Shahid is one of the finest anchor we have.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujahid

*PAF air warriors patrolled the skies of Islamabad on Tuesday after India hurled threats to teach Pakistan a punitive lesson*
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1250449888318948

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

@The Sandman @Zibago @Sarge @PaklovesTurkiye @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Signalian

django said:


> @The Sandman @Zibago @Sarge @PaklovesTurkiye @Moonlight


Thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

django said:


> @The Sandman @Zibago @Sarge @PaklovesTurkiye @Moonlight



I keep my eyes on every military related shows and never miss any. Hehe.
I have watched it already and thanks for the tag.
But I must say, Wajhat, Imran Khan and Arshad Shareef are good at conducting these types of shows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

I made this video; not really a good editor or anything. I messed up the audio at the beginning and the quality is stuck at 360p.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Notice the knife !






Bangladeshi Officers ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

Ulla said:


> View attachment 338014
> 
> Notice the knife !
> 
> View attachment 338015
> 
> 
> Bangladeshi Officers ?


Who are the guys in black?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Path-Finder said:


> Who are the guys in black?


Tank crew, they use black uniform as regular camo would/could get dirty with diesel etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

View attachment 338117

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Ulla said:


> View attachment 338115







Time to replace them with new beasts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> Time to replace them with new beasts



What Calibre and weight has it ?























@Sarge 

57mm AA Gun and RBS-70 Mouz ^^

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tipu7

Ulla said:


> View attachment 338156
> View attachment 338157



Patton?


----------



## Inception-06

Tipu7 said:


> Patton?



never ! These are Type-59IIM Tanks.






@Sarge so air defence has also now LCBs training Centres and units ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tipu7

ZDK03, C130 & CASA235

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

Tipu7 said:


> ZDK03, C130 & CASA235
> View attachment 338172



Do we have 3 or 4 ZDK in active Service ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tipu7

Ulla said:


> Do we have 3 or 4 ZDK in active Service ?


All four operational now.

11-001






11-002






13-003






14-004

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Ulla said:


> What Calibre and weight has it ?
> 
> View attachment 338141
> View attachment 338142
> View attachment 338143
> View attachment 338140
> 
> 
> View attachment 338156
> View attachment 338157
> 
> 
> @Sarge
> 
> 57mm AA Gun and RBS-70 Mouz ^^
> 
> View attachment 338161
> View attachment 338162


Well that one is 105 MM but I think Turkey can come up with 120 MM and other versions but these world war II Artillery Guns need to go for good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> Well that one is 105 MM but I think Turkey can come up with 120 MM and other versions but these world war II Artillery Guns need to go for good



would you like to explain in detail, and in context of our resources, why we should replace this guns, even after they were upgraded ! ?


----------



## Zarvan

Ulla said:


> would you like to explain in detail, and in context of our resources, why we should replace this guns, even after they were upgraded ! ?


You can't make a 1996 Honda Civic into 2016 one no matter How much you upgrade it. And these Artillery Guns were last produced in 1955. They are way way way old. Upgrading them won't do much

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Army research

Zarvan said:


> You can't make a 1996 Honda Civic into 2016 one no matter How much you upgrade it. And these Artillery Guns were last produced in 1955. They are way way way old. Upgrading them won't do much


Don't you think it'd be a waste of money buying new when these can do the job fine and that money goes else where like service rifle


----------



## Zarvan

Army research said:


> Don't you think it'd be a waste of money buying new when these can do the job fine and that money goes else where like service rifle


After service rifle we need to shift focus on Truck Mounter Artillery and also this kind of Artillery I mean not 155 MM towed ones but short range towed artillery like these

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Ulla said:


> @Sarge
> 
> 57mm AA Gun and RBS-70 Mouz ^^



Anti aircraft artillery and SAM's both have advantages



Tipu7 said:


> Patton?


you could have easily guessed it wasnt M-48 by just seeing turret and barrel in first glance.


----------



## Army research

Zarvan said:


> After service rifle we need to shift focus on Truck Mounter Artillery and also this kind of Artillery I mean not 155 MM towed ones but short range towed artillery like these


Mounted truck artillery necessary


----------



## Zarvan

Army research said:


> Mounted truck artillery necessary



Off course they are but are also these light mounted 105 MM and 120 MM caliber artillery are also needed specially in our Kashmir sector on LOC. These can be really useful against Indian posts and small bases

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Grace Overload.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tipu7

Entire Tank fleet of Pakistan ..............

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> You can't make a 1996 Honda Civic into 2016 one no matter How much you upgrade it. And these Artillery Guns were last produced in 1955. They are way way way old. Upgrading them won't do much



I cant agree with your argument, it does not clear anything, thats not a rational argument in the context of military view, try to explain in a detailed Reply why we should retire ca. 500-600 Type-59IIM 130mm Artillery Guns. What are the tactical disadvantegs/advantages, where we will get the reseurces etc. Can you ? Do you know where and how many Type-59 130mm Guns are actually in service with Pakistan Army, do you know the specific role ? Half of our Artillery infrastructure is build for this guns, half of our crews are trained for this guns, many parts for the Type-59 130mm maintaince are now made in Pakistan or can be important for a low price from China. It has a exelent service battle history a la Kargil and wars in FATA and KPK... ..


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tipu7

M109A2

@Dazzler @DESERT FIGHTER @Sarge @Ulla 

How many A2 and A5 we got?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Tipu7 said:


> M109A2
> 
> @Dazzler @DESERT FIGHTER @Sarge @Ulla
> 
> How many A2 and A5 we got?
> View attachment 338558


I believe we had over 250 A2 which were upgraded to A5 status with upgrade kits installed by HIT..

We than got 110 more A5.. And than 100? more were received .. So according to my estimate .. 400 +/-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dazzler

All M-109s were upgraded to A-5 standard, we have just over 400 of these menacing howitzers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WaLeEdK2



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fenrir

Training with Russia:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Fenrir

Continued from above.































More pics to come as they are released publically.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rocky rock

Maddy Lynn said:


> More pics to come as they are released publically.


*
It seems Difficult for Russians by face to climbing down the cliff. *
*


Maddy Lynn said:







Click to expand...


This Guy is Getting impressed by SSG. How they doing it so Easily? 

*



Maddy Lynn said:


>



*This Guy yooo This is how we do it.  just for Fun!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Maddy Lynn said:


> Continued from above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics to come as they are released publically.



Let me guess pics released by Russian military ?
Because Pak military sucks at releasing even the most ordinary pics..

*High Mark 2016;

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*High Mark 2016;

















View attachment 338625






*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *High Mark 2016;
> 
> View attachment 338621
> View attachment 338622
> 
> View attachment 338628
> View attachment 338623
> View attachment 338624
> View attachment 338625
> View attachment 338626
> View attachment 338627
> *




Picture Number 6, Mirrage, is a repost ! was already posted here !


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> Picture Number 6, Mirrage, is a repost ! was already posted here !



Done .. Previous pages are full of antique pics too..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fenrir

SSG











The commandoes were overseeing a Russian room clearance exercise:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*High Mark 2016;

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Maddy Lynn said:


> SSG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The commandoes were overseeing a Russian room clearance exercise:



In picture number 4, the first guy has he Go-Pro Camera on his gun ? Notice the little silver thing !


----------



## Zarvan

Ulla said:


> In picture number 4, the first guy has he Go-Pro Camera on his gun ? Notice the little silver thing !


What that camera does ?


----------



## Army research

Zarvan said:


> What that camera does ?


Zarvan it's a versatile camera water proof , to a great extent damage proof etc used for sky diving g sports , and by some in actual war and training etc


----------



## ghazi52

Havildar Jumma Khan who embraced shahadat at LoC hails from Astore. He was married , has one son and 2 daughters.
Naik Imtiaz who embraced Shahadat at LoC today hails from Faisalabad. He was married, has 3 daughters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

RIP to the martyrs. May ALLAH (S.W,T) grant them higher place in Jannah and may help their families to get over the pain if any because martyrs never die. Ameen.


----------



## Talon




----------



## Windjammer

*Patrolling over Northern Territories to welcome any so called surgical strikes.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Russian soldier in Rawalpindi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

any idea which book this was taken from???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X

Marines

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Army research

Soldier-X said:


> Marines
> View attachment 340013


AK with holo nice buy why don't they give upgraded ak to marines leave the scopes just give them fore grips that make auto fire much easier no need to replace AK as its versatility helps in the zones these guys fight in or they can get AK 103 but until then fore grip AK scope or not , but that holo AK looks nice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## django

@Moonlight @Zibago @The Sandman @PaklovesTurkiye 
Ahhh what a cute little thing 1:46

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Indus Falcon

Don't know if this has been posted before, but it brought back a lot of memories, wanted to share it here.






@Irfan Baloch @Carbonated @Jonah Arthur @Zibago @Jango @django @Khafee @Farah Sohail @Malik Abdullah @Windjammer @Major Sam @vitalsign @User @Tipu7 @Zarvan @graphican @ZedZeeshan @chauvunist @The Eagle @Ulla @Pakistanisage @Panther 57 @dexter @Gufi @lastofthepatriots @secretservice

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Moonlight

django said:


> @Moonlight @Zibago @The Sandman @PaklovesTurkiye
> Ahhh what a cute little thing 1:46



And that little girl at the very beginning is very cute too. 

Btw I really like this song.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## RAMPAGE

*@hassan1*

Whoa! Chaa gai hain aap, Sir.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*BADASS!





*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Psychic



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EAK

Zarvan said:


>



why everyone is bald in this pic..?? .. @Zibago any idea budy..


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zulfiqar

EAK said:


> why everyone is bald in this pic..?? .. @Zibago any idea budy..



Probably just returned from performing umrah after a port call at KSA.

I knew a naval officer that did the same when his ship visited KSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

RAWALPINDI: The Chief of Army Staff, General Raheel Sharif on Thursday visited field area near Attock and witnessed the ongoing Pakistan-Russia joint exercise “ DRUZBAH”, said Inter Services Public Relations.

The first ever joint exercise between Pakistan and Russian military commenced on September 27 and will conclude on October 10.

According to the statement issued by ISPR, the media wing of military, the Army Chief met participating troops and appreciated their professionalism, skills and dedication.

Paying tributes to both armies, COAS said, “Pakistan Army troops are most battle-hardened and experienced, and reckoned as one of the best in the world as are the Russian troops rated best amongst contemporary armies”.

He said that such joint military exercises will provide an excellent opportunity to participating troops to learn from each others' experience in counter terrorism domain.


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154239219547663


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*LOC;




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

@DESERT FIGHTER @Jonah Arthur @Zibago @The Sandman @PaklovesTurkiye @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Sandman

django said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @Jonah Arthur @Zibago @The Sandman @PaklovesTurkiye @Moonlight


Awesome share hope to see more vids like these 
@Mentee

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ConcealCarry

Normally navy personnel go bald in war prep so they don't have to waste time and water on a vessel to wash them, with no hair its easy to wash your head when you wash your face. It get very hot and humid onboard ships and subs.



EAK said:


> why everyone is bald in this pic..?? .. @Zibago any idea budy..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Russians interview SSG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

django said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @Jonah Arthur @Zibago @The Sandman @PaklovesTurkiye @Moonlight


If they were Spetsnaz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Jonah Arthur said:


> If they were Spetsnaz.


Perhaps next time they will send Spetsnaz as relations and cooperation improves.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 341693
> 
> 
> View attachment 341694


Why you like 8th NLI?


----------



## Thermobaric

Jonah Arthur said:


> Why you like 8th NLI?


Most of the LOC enemy kills credited to NLI.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Burhan Wani

Thermobaric said:


> Most of the LOC enemy kills credited to NLI.


I think our two soldiers were belong to same regiment.
I don't think desert like 8th NLI just because of their LOC achievements. It can be his fathers regiment like i love 9th AK because it was my grandfather's.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thermobaric

Jonah Arthur said:


> I think our two soldiers were belong to same regiment.
> I don't think desert like 8th NLI just because of their LOC achievements. It can be his fathers regiment like i love 9th AK because it was my grandfather's.


OK In that case only desert fighter will tell you.


----------



## RAMPAGE

django said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @Jonah Arthur @Zibago @The Sandman @PaklovesTurkiye @Moonlight


@Oscar

What do you have to say about this unusually extensive media coverage being allowed for this exercise? What message do you think they're trying to give? A bluff perhaps?


----------



## Thermobaric

RAMPAGE said:


> @Oscar
> 
> What do you have to say about this unusually extensive media coverage being allowed for this exercise? What message do you think they're trying to give? A bluff perhaps?


Russian media coverage No Pakistani media allowed which means Russia deliberately wants to piss out someone.


----------



## Windjammer

*Spectacular shots of a PAF Mirage landing on the Motorway.*

















*
Exercise High-mark 2016 saw Civilian and military aircraft operating out Islamabad Airport.







*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## truthseeker2010

Windjammer said:


> *Spectacular shots of a PAF Mirage landing on the Motorway.
> 
> Exercise High-mark 2016 saw Civilian and military aircraft operating out Islamabad Airport.
> 
> 
> View attachment 341778
> 
> *



sir more photos like these please..... they were in KHI, GIL, KDU....


----------



## SQ8

RAMPAGE said:


> @Oscar
> 
> What do you have to say about this unusually extensive media coverage being allowed for this exercise? What message do you think they're trying to give? A bluff perhaps?


There are certain circles in Russia moving closer to Pakistan not as to antagonise India but the US and the PR element of this is important.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAMPAGE

Oscar said:


> There are certain circles in Russia moving closer to Pakistan not as to antagonise India but the US and the PR element of this is important.


To what purpose?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Pakistan Commandos, notice the new standards: Bullet proof Vest, Ak-47/Type-56 with double magazin, black uniform, helmets, communication devices. They should have a standard shave or beard, hair cut, and a helmet camouflage in black or other color, but Allah da shukar that they even, have now this standard equipment, and all are wearing a helmet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> Pakistan Commandos, notice the new standards: Bullet proof Vest, Ak-47/Type-56 with double magazin, black uniform, helmets, communication devices. They should have a standard shave or beard, hair cut, and a helmet camouflage in black or other color, but Allah da shukar that they even, have now this standard equipment, and all are wearing a helmet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 342046
> View attachment 342047
> View attachment 342048
> View attachment 342049



They are police.



Jonah Arthur said:


> I think our two soldiers were belong to same regiment.
> I don't think desert like 8th NLI just because of their LOC achievements. It can be his fathers regiment like i love 9th AK because it was my grandfather's.



Not really my father belongs to a SP regiment..

It was to Honor 8th AK which sacrificed2 soldiers recently۔۔

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Burhan Wani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> They are police.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really my father belongs to a SP regiment..
> 
> It was to Honor 8th AK which sacrificed2 soldiers recently۔۔


44 SP Gujranwala is my friends unit.
9th AK was my grandfathers.
RIP AK sacrificed a lot for motherland.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Ulla said:


> Pakistan Commandos, notice the new standards: Bullet proof Vest, Ak-47/Type-56 with double magazin, black uniform, helmets, communication devices. They should have a standard shave or beard, hair cut, and a helmet camouflage in black or other color, but Allah da shukar that they even, have now this standard equipment, and all are wearing a helmet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 342046
> View attachment 342047
> View attachment 342048
> View attachment 342049


Still better helmets need to be used also optics should be issued to every soldier and Policeman finally time to replace the AK assault Rifles with new ones. Even if SCAR or Berreta is selected we should look for few other Assault rifles and produce them at POF so we can equip our Police also and also launch them in commercial market

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fieldmarshal

Ulla said:


> Pakistan Commandos, notice the new standards: Bullet proof Vest, Ak-47/Type-56 with double magazin, black uniform, helmets, communication devices. They should have a standard shave or beard, hair cut, and a helmet camouflage in black or other color, but Allah da shukar that they even, have now this standard equipment, and all are wearing a helmet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 342046
> View attachment 342047
> View attachment 342048
> View attachment 342049


Non of them r army or ssg.....the above r all pics of police special opps operatives

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Soldiers offering drinks to Muharram Mourners:*






*Army Chief in GB:*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Slides

Jonah Arthur said:


> If they were Spetsnaz.



They were Spetsnaz. It just means Special forces in Russian. These were Airborne Spetsnaz.


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> They are police.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really my father belongs to a SP regiment..
> 
> It was to Honor 8th AK which sacrificed2 soldiers recently۔۔





Fieldmarshal said:


> Non of them r army or ssg.....the above r all pics of police special opps operatives



Yes know that very well, but could not finde the police topic anymore, can you guys forgive me ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burhan Wani

Slides said:


> They were Spetsnaz. It just means Special forces in Russian. These were Airborne Spetsnaz.


Are you sure?


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Side-Winder said:


> View attachment 340985
> View attachment 340986
> View attachment 340987
> View attachment 340988
> View attachment 340989
> View attachment 340991
> View attachment 340993
> View attachment 340995


The russians look much modern and bettter armed then Pakistanis even though they are regular infantry men
Pakistan should also upgrade her SFs



Zarvan said:


> Well that one is 105 MM but I think Turkey can come up with 120 MM and other versions but these world war II Artillery Guns need to go for good


Do we have anything equivalent of Bofor??


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Ulla said:


> Pakistan Commandos, notice the new standards: Bullet proof Vest, Ak-47/Type-56 with double magazin, black uniform, helmets, communication devices. They should have a standard shave or beard, hair cut, and a helmet camouflage in black or other color, but Allah da shukar that they even, have now this standard equipment, and all are wearing a helmet.
> 
> 
> View attachment 342046
> View attachment 342047
> View attachment 342048
> View attachment 342049


That's the punjab police... please delete them as this thread is for Pakistan Military.


----------



## RAMPAGE

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Army Chief in GB:*
> 
> View attachment 342206


Awww .. Mashallah! Awesomeness overloaded.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Narendra Trump said:


> The russians look much modern and bettter armed then Pakistanis even though they are regular infantry men
> Pakistan should also upgrade her SFs
> 
> 
> Do we have anything equivalent of Bofor??


Plenty .. And better ones.. The Panter (produced under license) is daddy of bofors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*AZs on Prowl;







*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 342800
> 
> 
> View attachment 342801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 342802
> 
> 
> View attachment 342803
> 
> 
> View attachment 342804
> 
> 
> View attachment 342805
> 
> 
> View attachment 342806
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 342807


Nice shares bro!



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 342800
> 
> 
> View attachment 342801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 342802
> 
> 
> View attachment 342803
> 
> 
> View attachment 342804
> 
> 
> View attachment 342805
> 
> 
> View attachment 342806
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 342807


Does anyone know the camo on the third last picture on the right?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*FC soldier defusing an IED;










*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> That's the punjab police... please delete them as this thread is for Pakistan Military.



already discussed to death, please read the other and past posts.


----------



## Talon

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 342800
> 
> 
> View attachment 342801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 342802
> 
> 
> View attachment 342803
> 
> 
> View attachment 342804
> 
> 
> View attachment 342805
> 
> 
> View attachment 342806
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 342807


Whats your instagram username?


----------



## Soldier-X

Soldier-X said:


> Marines...
> View attachment 311061


@Side-Winder Shouldn't you share this on FB Page, ... there are not much better pics(in full fear ) of Pak Marines on internet ...this newly formed force need exposer...Just saying


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 343089
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 343090
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 343091
> 
> 
> View attachment 343092



First pic isn't from Pak (different camo) .. Second is most likely from 2012.


----------



## Windjammer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> First pic isn't from Pak (different camo) .. Second is most likely from 2012.


Deleted. 
This guy alone looks enough to make enemy think twice.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bratva

Windjammer said:


> Deleted.
> This guy alone looks enough to make enemy think twice.
> 
> 
> View attachment 343211



Behind the wings on his right chest, The ribbon of red valor indicating he has received bullet wounds during one of the Ops

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hodor said:


> Whats your instagram username?


Don't use it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Weapons caches siezed;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*FC Balochistan operational pics;

FC Balochistan is like the Russians... Russian weapons,same style..






*

*














*

*FC Training;




















*

*

*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PMA,Kakul;







AZ:










*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Weapons caches siezed;
> View attachment 343248
> View attachment 343249
> View attachment 343243
> View attachment 343244
> View attachment 343245
> View attachment 343246



Stolen NATO weapons by Talis.


----------



## TaimiKhan

The Eagle said:


> Stolen NATO weapons by Talis.



Nops, these are Chinese weapons which were brought in illegally for domestic use. 

Local weapons importers got them imported or brought them from Afghanistan, was to be sold to local shaookeennn weapon enthusiasts, but something went wrong and all weapon got caught. 

Their loss in millions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

TaimiKhan said:


> Nops, these are Chinese weapons which were brought in illegally for domestic use.
> 
> Local weapons importers got them imported or brought them from Afghanistan, was to be sold to local shaookeennn weapon enthusiasts, but something went wrong and all weapon got caught.
> 
> Their loss in millions.



Well mostly, such quality (NATO) standard weapons are seen for illegal sell in Northern areas being brought from Afghanistan. Chinese weapons are not in much use in Afghanistan I think as the most of the weapons are US/West manufactured that ANA itself sell it for money.

However, the shaukeen thing is valid.


----------



## TaimiKhan

The Eagle said:


> Well mostly, such quality (NATO) standard weapons are seen for illegal sell in Northern areas being brought from Afghanistan. Chinese weapons are not in much use in Afghanistan I think as the most of the weapons are US/West manufactured that ANA itself sell it for money.
> 
> However, the shaukeen thing is valid.



Sir ji, i am telling as my cousins all have one or another of these weapons. 

One is 5.56 Norinco CQ 5.56 (Copy of M4) & the Bullpup design is the QBZ-97 in 5.56mm calibre. 

rather have fired both also. It was brand new weapons specifically smuggled / imported for local use. 

No terrorism related reason was there. terrorists are very happy with AK-47s.


----------



## The Eagle

TaimiKhan said:


> Sir ji, i am telling as my cousins all have one or another of these weapons.
> 
> One is 5.56 Norinco CQ 5.56 (Copy of M4) & the Bullpup design is the QBZ-97 in 5.56mm calibre.
> 
> rather have fired both also. It was brand new weapons specifically smuggled / imported for local use.
> 
> No terrorism related reason was there. terrorists are very happy with AK-47s.



Seems like a bit of confusion here. 

Sir, I was actually indicating another aspect of smuggling of such weapons so your point is valid as well. Actually in local market, the most shaukeens are people from MQM and Liyari Gang war type customers. I remember, once automatic pistols were imported from Turkey against the rule and during investigation and after Turkish side submission, it was revealed that few dealers are involved to import on the wish of influential and rich customers. Rest about NATO class, once had a lead of Smith & Wesson and Beretta in 9mm, availability in Hango, smuggled from Afghanistan. 

You are right that terrorist are mostly using AKs and few other weapons from Afghanistan. 

Yes, such weapons (in above posts) are being smuggled for local market consumption after having potential buyers that are mostly backed up by local gangs, that's what I mean.


----------



## saumyasupratik

TaimiKhan said:


> Sir ji, i am telling as my cousins all have one or another of these weapons.
> 
> One is 5.56 Norinco CQ 5.56 (Copy of M4) & the Bullpup design is the QBZ-97 in 5.56mm calibre.


The camoed ones are Type 97 NSR, the yellows one are a weird long barreled variant of the Type 97B carbine.


----------



## Thorough Pro

they should be fucking hanged for illegal weapon smuggling




TaimiKhan said:


> Nops, these are Chinese weapons which were brought in illegally for domestic use.
> 
> Local weapons importers got them imported or brought them from Afghanistan, was to be sold to local shaookeennn weapon enthusiasts, but something went wrong and all weapon got caught.
> 
> Their loss in millions.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

saumyasupratik said:


> The camoed ones are Type 97 NSR, the yellows one are a weird long barreled variant of the Type 97B carbine.



Also recovered were AK103s








@TaimiKhan bro -- sorry for the off topic question.. but how much would a new or used 103 cost in Pesh?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## RAMPAGE

Zarvan said:


>


You're posting old pictures. One of them is not even from the military.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

RAMPAGE said:


> You're posting old pictures. One of them is not even from the military.


The third guy is Army

By the way can any one find the way to safe Instagram pictures because their are some seriously good pictures roaming around in instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

> Also recovered were AK103s
> 
> 
> View attachment 343511



@TaimiKhan Sir, most probably KPK market were targeted for such sellout or your words on this? Thanks. However, seems like huge loss to the importer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Janjua

Indian army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*FC KPK- SOG
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talon

Zarvan said:


> The third guy is Army
> 
> By the way can any one find the way to safe Instagram pictures because their are some seriously good pictures roaming around in instagram


There are lot of apps on playstore for saving instagram photos and videos



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Don't use it.
> 
> View attachment 343239
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 343240
> 
> 
> View attachment 343241


Well u post few photos which are from instagram pages


----------



## Army research

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 343861
> View attachment 343862


Apc saad?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adecypher

@Zarvan Masha Allah kitna noor hey in nujawanon ke chehron per

I was watching Mahaaz (Subject: PAF SSG)





In around 13:40 mins in the program the host asked a question that do you guys knew that after joining PAF you all have to go through such training...in response the SSG Commando:Habib-ur-Rehman recited a poem which was written by him under his Takhalus: Aqib Shafiq...I loved it and thought I should write it down for myself and also thought I should share it on PDF as well. Below is the poem.

*Yeh Ak Jamaat *

Yeh Ak Jamaat chuni howi hey
Khuda ne apni raza se isme
Nufoos chun ke rakhey howey hein
Jo badri ahudi mujahideen hein
Jo uth kharein ho to dharti kaanpey
Jo chal parein to sitarein paltein
Qadam se jab yeh qadam milayein
To dushmanon ka sukoon ujrey
Woh larkharayein woh dagmagayein
Qadam jab agey barhein jo inke
Woh gir hi jayein woh maat khayein
Sissak sissak ke woh haath jorein
Bilak bilak ke woh pawon pakrein
Keh yeh woh Khuda ke chuney howey hein
Key yeh to aisey khudaar hein ke abto
Zamana inse sehem chuka hey
Ado hey inse shikast khurda 
Be-Yaad-e-Hamza Ba-Tarz-e-Khalid Ba-rahe-Qasim Ba-Tor-e-Tariq
Sulook inka Ayubiana, Qadam ba-naqshey tareeq-e-Ahmed
Yeh to wohi hein jo sar-bakaf hein
Key yeh Khuda ke chuney howay hein
Or Khuda ki rehmat bhi kiya karam hey
Key Qadam-e-Aqib bhi sargaram hey
Han yeh bhi ginti me agaya hey 
Jo Khuda ke chuney howay hein ​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Which Scope are these. I mean on Machine Guns ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaimiKhan

Thermal or night vision ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


>



Sufi sb khuda ka khauf Karo .. You have been posted years old and reposted pics from the last pages... Even this one is half a decade old.. This camo itself was replaced back in 2012... 2016 is ending now..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

Zarvan said:


>



This is my bro. Pic is from a video i had uploaded years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

TaimiKhan said:


> This is my bro. Pic is from a video i had uploaded years ago.


You mean real brother ???


----------



## TaimiKhan

Haan ji, blood wala .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PAAs new AWs under going testing in Italy:*









Credit for the below pic : @Ulla

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mystery

Zarvan said:


> Which Scope are these. I mean on Machine Guns ?


These are not MG3 right? which guns are these?



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 344854
> View attachment 344855
> View attachment 344856


Can we mount rocket PODS under little extended wings?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Mystery said:


> These are not MG3 right? which guns are these?


Minimis...



> Can we mount rocket PODS under little extended wings?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yasir Ashraf

in here the reason of slow internet i can't see your published video


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PA wins Cambian Patrol Again..*






Exercise Cambrian Patrol is a continuous 36-hour, long-range patrol exercise which is run annually within the Cambrian Mountains of Mid-Wales.
*59 Punjab from 37 Div / 1 Corps represented Pakistan Army in Cambrian Petrol (UK) 2016, wherein renowned Armies from all over the world (approx 120 teams) participated. This is world's most premier long range patrol competition The team won "Gold Medal" (Medal for toughest & bravest Army in the world). They have correctly defined the professional standards of Pak Army. It is must mentioning that each soldier of the Pak Army bears similar standards.*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788758136945577984

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mystery

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> PA wins Cambian Patrol again..
> 
> View attachment 344884
> 
> 
> Exercise Cambrian Patrol is a continuous 36-hour, long-range patrol exercise which is run annually within the Cambrian Mountains of Mid-Wales.
> *59 Punjab from 37 Div / 1 Corps represented Pakistan Army in Cambrian Petrol (UK) 2016, wherein renowned Armies from all over the world (approx 120 teams) participated. This is world's most premier long range patrol competition The team won "Gold Medal" (Medal for toughest & bravest Army in the world). They have correctly defined the professional standards of Pak Army. It is must mentioning that each soldier of the Pak Army bears similar standards.*
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788758136945577984


It became another Sharjah cricket cup especially for India no wonder next they boycott the event 

Good luck Jawans for next adventure

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Another pic of PA team - Cambrian Patrol




*

* https://twitter.com/Army_Wales


The square route of #CambrianPatrol, as displayed by the Pakistan Army*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *PA wins Cambian Patrol Again..*
> 
> View attachment 344884
> 
> 
> Exercise Cambrian Patrol is a continuous 36-hour, long-range patrol exercise which is run annually within the Cambrian Mountains of Mid-Wales.
> *59 Punjab from 37 Div / 1 Corps represented Pakistan Army in Cambrian Petrol (UK) 2016, wherein renowned Armies from all over the world (approx 120 teams) participated. This is world's most premier long range patrol competition The team won "Gold Medal" (Medal for toughest & bravest Army in the world). They have correctly defined the professional standards of Pak Army. It is must mentioning that each soldier of the Pak Army bears similar standards.*
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788758136945577984




Mubarak ho, that's a product of Pakistan Army !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *PA wins Cambian Patrol Again..*
> 
> View attachment 344884
> 
> 
> Exercise Cambrian Patrol is a continuous 36-hour, long-range patrol exercise which is run annually within the Cambrian Mountains of Mid-Wales.
> *59 Punjab from 37 Div / 1 Corps represented Pakistan Army in Cambrian Petrol (UK) 2016, wherein renowned Armies from all over the world (approx 120 teams) participated. This is world's most premier long range patrol competition The team won "Gold Medal" (Medal for toughest & bravest Army in the world). They have correctly defined the professional standards of Pak Army. It is must mentioning that each soldier of the Pak Army bears similar standards.*
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788758136945577984


I thought the Cambrian patrol was still going on?


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Khafee

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Another pic of PA team - Cambrian Patrol
> 
> View attachment 344885
> *
> 
> * https://twitter.com/Army_Wales
> 
> 
> The square route of #CambrianPatrol, as displayed by the Pakistan Army*



Very good news!!! Congratulations

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## echo 1

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *PAAs new AWs under going testing in Italy:*
> 
> View attachment 344624
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit for the below pic : @Ulla
> View attachment 344625



Hi I generally dont post much, but this cough my attention. What will these helicopter be used for? Are they taking an active troop transport role or a search and rescue SAR role, or are they going to be VIP transports?


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154279960717663

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

echo 1 said:


> Hi I generally dont post much, but this cough my attention. What will these helicopter be used for? Are they taking an active troop transport role or a search and rescue SAR role, or are they going to be VIP transports?



SAR probably .. They were testing them at Siachin... Dropping fuel,troops etc...

The older ones are used by govt for disaster Managment and VIP transport...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## echo 1

Thanks DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1081523871954906





Beauty.... Calm & steady






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1728989784033108


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> SAR probably .. They were testing them at Siachin... Dropping fuel,troops etc...
> 
> The older ones are used by govt for disaster Managment and VIP transport...



The ones purchased for PA, are they 139 or 139M ?



The Eagle said:


>


That doesn't look like fuel tanks, is that RAAD?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Khafee said:


> The ones purchased for PA, are they 139 or 139M ?



No details about the deal are public yet..




> That doesn't look like fuel tanks, is that RAAD?


No sir..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

Khafee said:


> That doesn't look like fuel tanks, is that RAAD?



No Sir, those are tanks coloured in A/C scheme.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Khafee @Ulla @rott @Chinese-Dragon @ISI @Quwa @Irfan Baloch @Oscar


*Z-10s new pics:*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Army research

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Khafee @Ulla @rott @Chinese-Dragon @ISI @Quwa @Irfan Baloch @Oscar
> 
> 
> *Z-10s new pics:*
> View attachment 345553
> View attachment 345554
> View attachment 345555
> View attachment 345556
> View attachment 345557


I know we have 3 now so two questions sir 
1 have we tested these beasts in combat 
2 how many are we expected to get in total


----------



## The Eagle

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Khafee @Ulla @rott @Chinese-Dragon @ISI @Quwa @Irfan Baloch @Oscar
> 
> 
> *Z-10s new pics:*
> View attachment 345553
> View attachment 345554
> View attachment 345555
> View attachment 345556
> View attachment 345557



any news w.r.t. location of these birds currently in Pakistan because lastly were sent for necessary changes as per PAA requirement.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The Eagle said:


> any news w.r.t. location of these birds currently in Pakistan because lastly were sent for necessary changes as per PAA requirement.



Terrain looks like Multan region or Tilla ranges.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## muhammadali233

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Khafee @Ulla @rott @Chinese-Dragon @ISI @Quwa @Irfan Baloch @Oscar
> 
> 
> *Z-10s new pics:*
> View attachment 345553
> View attachment 345554
> View attachment 345555
> View attachment 345556
> View attachment 345557


no hmds :/


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

muhammadali233 said:


> no hmds :/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## muhammadali233

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 345596


ikr i was saying 'bout the pics
anyways this popped into my feed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Army research said:


> I know we have 3 now so two questions sir
> 1 have we tested these beasts in combat
> 2 how many are we expected to get in total


answer to first one is definite yes.. they are deployed in Waziristan operation. there was even a picture shared where it is in a hanger together with other helicopters being used in an undisclosed makeshift airfield

second is unknown. maybe replace like for like every aged cobra at least 40 maybe

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Khafee

@DESERT FIGHTER @Irfan Baloch Congratulations!!! Very good news!!! 

What has been the feedback from the pilots and the evaluation team.?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Irfan Baloch said:


> answer to first one is definite yes.. they are deployed in Waziristan operation. there was even a picture shared where it is in a hanger together with other helicopters being used in an undisclosed makeshift airfield
> 
> second is unknown. maybe replace like for like every aged cobra at least 40 maybe



We have around 60 Cobras ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 345678
> View attachment 345679
> View attachment 345680


Is it being used for VIP duty ?


----------



## Diligent

Woah , the video was amazing , our army is brave beyond measure.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Is it being used for VIP duty ?



During testing in Siachin:














GOP has 11 AW139s .. some used for VIP, others for disaster management...


PAF & PA are buying them for SAR and other duties.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## danish_vij

Windjammer said:


> Deleted.
> This guy alone looks enough to make enemy think twice.
> 
> 
> View attachment 343211


he looks badass!


----------



## Irfan Baloch

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 345678
> View attachment 345679
> View attachment 345680


are these the recent procurement from Augusta?


----------



## muhammadali233

Irfan Baloch said:


> are these the recent procurement from Augusta?


these are the bird which came for trial went back.


----------



## Windjammer

*Grace Overload.*












*Falcon's Dive.




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Irfan Baloch said:


> are these the recent procurement from Augusta?


Yes sir... enroute to delivery.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 345685


Bilawal Bhutto in the Army?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jammer




----------



## AMG_12



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AMG_12



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AMG_12



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Game.Invade said:


>


Amazing pics bro! You in the army?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Some Serious Armour P0rn coming:

AK Basic Variant -- dont confuse with AK-1

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*MORE AK P0RN*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 346709
> View attachment 346710


check with your source again, these guys are not Military, they are your LEA - CTD, most probably Punjab CTD, i be damn if they are SSG


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

balixd said:


> check with your source again, these guys are not Military, they are your LEA - CTD, most probably Punjab CTD, i be damn if they are SSG



Says that right on their chest - T shirt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
6


----------



## AMG_12



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*





Pakistan has taken command of the Combined Maritime Forces’ Combined Task Force (CTF) 151 after from the Republic of Korea (ROK) Navy during a ceremony in Bahrain on October 26.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Says that right on their chest - T shirt.


Post 2014, all CTDs went under training by SSG personnel, hence they got these Tees issued from that time ----- it is a very common practice these days to wear this shirt & Cap ----- trust me these guys are not SSG -----





That logo on the T shirt is of Elite Police, also the boots are in use with your LEA, these are standard to them...... not with SSG, you know better about DMS





now that Berreta is a desi knock off, i don't see why SSG would be carrying a desi knock off when they have G19 standard issued

also the logo on Knee pocket is of Elite Police, that is standard design for them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

DESERT FIGHTER said:


>



whosoever captioned this pic really got some distinguish kind of sense of humor ..... really I just like it .... awesome ...



Game.Invade said:


>



so we are employing them in Siachen .... are these Russian made ... ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

HRK said:


> whosoever captioned this pic really got some distinguish kind of sense of humor ..... really I just like it .... awesome ...
> 
> 
> 
> so we are employing them in Siachen .... are these Russian made ... ??



These are produced by a Private Pak company in a JV with Italy.:.



balixd said:


> Post 2014, all CTDs went under training by SSG personnel, hence they got these Tees issued from that time ----- it is a very common practice these days to wear this shirt & Cap ----- trust me these guys are not SSG -----
> 
> View attachment 346816
> 
> That logo on the T shirt is of Elite Police, also the boots are in use with your LEA, these are standard to them...... not with SSG, you know better about DMS
> 
> View attachment 346818
> 
> now that Berreta is a desi knock off, i don't see why SSG would be carrying a desi knock off when they have G19 standard issued
> 
> also the logo on Knee pocket is of Elite Police, that is standard design for them



Wait dude .. Didn't you read my post,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMG_12

HRK said:


> whosoever captioned this pic really got some distinguish kind of sense of humor ..... really I just like it .... awesome ...
> 
> 
> 
> so we are employing them in Siachen .... are these Russian made ... ??


Not Siachen but the lower slopes. In service with Signal Battalions, mainly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*AK P0RN













*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## echo 1

TOTAL AWESOMENESS!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

HRK said:


> whosoever captioned this pic really got some distinguish kind of sense of humor ..... really I just like it .... awesome ...










AMREEKISS..Really good sense of humor.I agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AMG_12



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PAF - MINHAS SQD -- PAK TO ZUHAI

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Legendary 9 Squadron Griffins of Pakistan Air Force at Sargodha in 1965

L-R Standing: Amanullah, Salim Sandal, Arif Manzoor, Rashid Bhatti, Mushtaq Alam, Abbas Mirza

L-R Sitting: Abbassi, Farooq Umar, Mervyn L. Middlecoat, Hakimullah, Ishaq, Aftab Alam

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## muhammadali233

Game.Invade said:


>


 M134 ?Never knew pak uses these beasts?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMG_12

muhammadali233 said:


> M134 ?Never knew pak uses these beasts?


They are no longer in use. Were donated alongside UH-1 huey in late 2000s.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Blast from the past...


*2 Afghan Hinds defectors landed in Miramshah:




*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

Landed at Zhuhai for China Air Show 2016, starting from 1st November, 2016. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1734392700159483

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Is he Pakistani soldier and is this pic real ?


----------



## AMG_12

"stalking"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Zarvan said:


> Is he Pakistani soldier and is this pic real ?


no no


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Is he Pakistani soldier and is this pic real ?


Turkish.. look at the helmet.


----------



## Yasir Ashraf




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Yasir Ashraf said:


>


That's US Airforce.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMG_12



Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Pak-Turk Naval Ex:













*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

PAF Mi171 for SAR at Sea, with 6 additional fuel tanks plus wench

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://www.facebook.com/SAirCollection/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

F-7PG taking off .... full afterburner....





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1537965979563136





The Pride

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The Eagle said:


> F-7PG taking off .... full afterburner....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1537965979563136
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pride



The PAF really needs some barbers..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AMG_12

Kurram Agency



Saidgai-Razmak, NWA,









The Infamous Datta Khel Valley, NWA

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMG_12

Armour Assault supported by helicopters, earlier today. Sorry for the poor quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahsanhaider

University of Lahore Tribute to Pakistan Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahsanhaider

Dedicated to Pak Army also

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

Zarvan said:


>


Rangers on the border, with MP5?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Army research

Khafee said:


> Rangers on the border, with MP5?


Yup god damn it we need to replace 9mm machine pistols with carbines of 5.56

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

Army research said:


> Yup god damn it we need to replace 9mm machine pistols with carbines of 5.56


The heavier the caliber, the better it would be. I would say give every squad two LMG's as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMG_12

Mil Moscow Helicopters Plant

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1298546076842662






General Raheel Sharif, COAS visited Exercise Area around Kharian/Gujranwala and witnessed troops engaged in the ongoing Army Field Exercise. COAS was briefed in detail about objectives and conduct of the Exercise from newly inducted hitech net enabled virtual war room. He later also witnessed field manoeuvres at night. Army field exercise is being conducted in Central and Southern Command to validate operational plans and enhance own preparedness. Infantry and Mechanised columns of the central Comd with their requisite supporting troops and Punjab Rangers are carrying out the Exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muhammadali233

Khafee said:


> The heavier the caliber, the better it would be. I would say give every squad two LMG's as well.


old pic,Rangers typically use Type 57,G3A2 and Mp5 both type of heavy caliber is used 7.62x39Russian and 7.62x51Nato,
Rangers is equipped as heavily as the normal infantry squads are with exception of 60mm and 81mm artillery rounds,rest is almost the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## echo 1

Game.Invade said:


> Mil Moscow Helicopters Plant


Is this one of the ones Pakistan ordered?


----------



## Inception-06

*COAS spent night in the field near Kharian and witnessed the night and dawn operations of the central command as part of Army Field Exercises. 








@DESERT FIGHTER @fatman17 why is it common in Pakistan Army to wear blanket helmets ? Is it a lack of Discipline ? I mean camouflaging equipment is one of the first lessons you learn in every army. Maybe I am wrong, but I have noticed it many times !






*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Pakistan army indigenous mine dispensing system*

*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Kharian exercises















Not seeing any NVGs @Game.Invade

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yasir Ashraf

Wow its nice vedio


----------



## ghazi52

Turkmenistan Minister of Defence calls on COAS General Raheel Sharif






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1335289049823277

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797034784388169728










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1336367919715390

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Pakistan Army Northern Light Infantry Mess at Bunji Village, Gilgit Batlistan. #PakistanYouNeverSee #FridayFeeling

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chilling

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

The Boss visiting Kel sector, 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## muhammadali233

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 351647


Million$ pic more of these would be appreciated.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Love & Respect of Turkish Colonel for Green Flag of Pakistan during his visit at Army High Altitude School at Rattu, GB #PakTurkBrotherhood

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fenrir

Look who decided to drop by Norway for a visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## django

Technogaianist said:


> Look who decided to drop by Norway for a visit.


Good Lord Norwegian women are tall......maids from Valhalla.Kudos and nice share

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Anyone know who these guys are

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Anyone know who these guys are
> View attachment 351785



LCB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Student exchange from the National Defense University Islamabad. 



django said:


> Good Lord Norwegian women are tall......maids from Valhalla.Kudos and nice share

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

While the CPEC security gets fully functional along the coastline:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Inception-06

*All Versions of GAZAB, and all are still active in duty ! Enjoy it ! *

*@Muhammad Omar*
*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talon

So indus viper is starting?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PN Escorting Cargo ships -- Gwadar Port;













*

*
Killed and captured BLA Terrorists..





*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## muhammadali233

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 352831
> View attachment 352832
> 
> 
> *PN Escorting Cargo ships -- Gwadar Port;
> 
> View attachment 352837
> View attachment 352838
> View attachment 352839
> View attachment 352840
> *
> 
> *
> Killed and captured BLA Terrorists..
> 
> 
> View attachment 352841
> *


SSG-N or it is the SSW?
SSW was the first to adopt FN scar to replace it's FN2k, looks like they adopted DMR variant too.
@Zarvan something you would like to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

muhammadali233 said:


> SSG-N or it is the SSW?
> SSW was the first to adopt FN scar to replace it's FN2k, looks like they adopted DMR variant too.
> @Zarvan something you would like to see.


SSW.

*Joint Pak-Turk Naval Ex:
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PA EX :*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

muhammadali233 said:


> SSG-N or it is the SSW?
> SSW was the first to adopt FN scar to replace it's FN2k, looks like they adopted DMR variant too.
> @Zarvan something you would like to see.


I was the first one to post this picture on forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bananarepublic

Zarvan said:


>



where is the picture from ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

Pakistan army tanks take part in a military exercise in Khairpur Tamiwali, Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

FC commander conversing with local Baloch peoples.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*THUNDER*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mrc

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *THUNDER*
> 
> *
> View attachment 353025
> *



beauty


----------



## Signalian

Zarvan said:


> I was the first one to post this picture on forum


made my day....

Media is the same everywhere

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

General Raheel Sharif, Chief of the Army Staff (COAS), visited Government College University (GCU) Lahore, his alma mater and interacted with the students and faculty members, today. To revive his old memories,he visited various sections of the premier institute specially those parts where he had spent his days as a student. While paying rich tributes to both the faculty and management of the University for their role towards grooming and honing our youth,





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1310779452285991

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Army tanks advance during military exercise at a strategic area along the border with India. — AFP






Tanks fire during military exercises in Bahawalpur, Pakistan. — Reuters






A rocket is fired during military exercise Raad ul Barq at a strategic area along the border with India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> *All Versions of GAZAB, and all are still active in duty ! Enjoy it ! *
> 
> *@Muhammad Omar*
> *
> View attachment 352476
> View attachment 352478
> View attachment 352477
> *


My father commanded an MBRL Battery...now the batteries have become regiments armed with A100 MLRS... Fancy stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 353366
> View attachment 353367
> View attachment 353368
> View attachment 353369
> 
> 
> View attachment 353370
> 
> 
> 
> My father commanded an MBRL Battery...now the batteries have become regiments armed with A100 MLRS... Fancy stuff.




Nice and good to read that we have now MLRS Regiments ! You can be proud of your father ! May be you can ask him about the different Type of Trucks which were used for 122mm tubes, Yasoob Trucks and chinese Dong Feng Trucks, tactics, history, when was the first induction, what is the doctrine, commouflagging and air defence measures of a Battery in a air attack, number of crew etc. I would have many questions !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Psychic



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Psychic

Ulla said:


> why is it common in Pakistan Army to wear blanket helmets ? Is it a lack of Discipline ? I mean camouflaging equipment is one of the first lessons you learn in every army. Maybe I am wrong, but I have noticed it many times !


I also notice this whenever I see any pic. However if you watch the old pics of PA of the 80s and 90s helmets were not only covered with cloth(whatever it's called) but were also camouflaged with foliage. Uncovered helmets not only give away your silhouette but also glint when sunlight falls on them, that even a layman like me can tell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Psychic said:


> I also notice this whenever I see any pic. However, if you watch the old pics of PA of the 80s and 90s helmets were not only covered with cloth(whatever it's called) but were also camouflaged with foliage. Uncovered helmets not only give away your silhouette but also glint when sunlight falls on them, that even a layman like me can tell.




This are little things, but that shows there is a lack of a standard in the lower ranks, or whatever you call it, something going on wrong, lack of discipline or knowledge ? Lack in a standard military doctrine ?

By the way, the Indian Military is a nightmare if you compare them with us in this category ! (Just check their Multimedia section, looks like every Soldier wear what he likes, finds or can buy/afford by himself).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Psychic

Ulla said:


> By the way, the Indian Military is the nightmare if you compare them with us in this category ! (Just check their Multimedia section, looks like every Soldier wear what he likes, finds or can buy/afford by himself).


I will check.


Ulla said:


> This little thing, but that shows there is a lack of a standard in the lower ranks, or whatever you call it, something going on wrong, lack of discipline or knowledge ? Lack in a standard military doctrine ?


I feel quite embarrassing at times to see that the soldiers on "brown" sandy terrain wearing bright green uniforms and shiny helmets. Lack of discipline or belittling the importance of camouflage, that only the soldiers can tell.
Is adding a bit of grass and twigs to one's helmet very difficult? IMO the soldier who is careless in this regards must be given rigorous punishment and even a beating on the spot.

If you look at the old pics of the PA of the 80s and 90s, you won't find any shiny helmet. Perhaps some experts here can tell us why the standards of camouflage have fallen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Psychic said:


> I will check.
> 
> I feel quite embarrassed at times to see that the soldiers on "brown" sandy terrain wearing bright green uniforms and shiny helmets. Lack of discipline or belittling the importance of camouflage, that only the soldiers can tell.
> Is adding a bit of grass and twigs to one's helmet very difficult? IMO the soldier who is careless in this regards must be given rigorous punishment and even a beating on the spot.
> 
> If you look at the old pics of the PA of the 80s and 90s, you won't find any shiny helmet. Perhaps some experts here can tell us why the standards of camouflage have fallen.




I know what you mean, this 80-90s art of helmet camouflaging was typical British military doctrine and also part of the Nato. Have you also noticed that the M-113 in this so called mighty THUNDER EXERCISE, are not equipped with their machine guns ! Exercise mean training for the real time war, not only make a TV show !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


>




Excellent COMMANDO STYL AND EQUIPMENT !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 353764
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 353763
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 353762


What are soldiers carrying in first picture ? Is this part of modernization program @DESERT FIGHTER @Windjammer @Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Zarvan said:


> What are soldiers carrying in first picture ? Is this part of modernization program @DESERT FIGHTER @Windjammer @Horus



Could it be GRRIP communication system. ?

https://gcn.com/articles/2015/11/03/army-grrip.aspx?admgarea=TC_Mobile&m=2


----------



## django

@DESERT FIGHTER @PaklovesTurkiye @The Sandman @Zibago @Moonlight @Sarge @Hell hound @CHACHA"G"

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Hell hound

django said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @PaklovesTurkiye @The Sandman @Zibago @Moonlight @Sarge @Hell hound @CHACHA"G"


chief is really a great guy.he surely will be missed.let hope we get more competent one in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

Hell hound said:


> chief is really a great guy.he surely will be missed.


Indeed he will, let us hope the next chief is even more successful.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hell hound

django said:


> Indeed he will, let us hope the next chief is even more successful.Kudos


insallah sir insallah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Signalian

django said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @PaklovesTurkiye @The Sandman @Zibago @Moonlight @Sarge @Hell hound @CHACHA"G"




CHief of Army Staff is Driving the Prime Minister of Pakistan.....LOL.....i wish it was in every aspect, haha.

MBRL crew was the most efficient in replying all questions.

AD crew at Orlekin was most relaxed and chill, i didnt like that personally.

31:00, the heavy gun M-110 is actually 203mm, not 135mm. Disgracer artillery soldier. 30Km range is extremely good for counter artillery fire to destroy enemy artillery guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hell hound

Sarge said:


> the heavy gun M-110 is actually 203mm, not 135mm. Disgracer artillery soldier


was wondering the same thing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Hell hound said:


> was wondering the same thing


cant find 135mm ammo here.
http://www.pof.gov.pk/products.php?catid=3

The M106 round made for 203mm is used in M-110 SP gun as well as M-115 towed gun.

The range of this round is given as 16,800 meters.
http://www.pof.gov.pk/productdetail.php?proid=14&catid=3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sarge said:


> cant find 135mm ammo here.
> http://www.pof.gov.pk/products.php?catid=3
> 
> The M106 round made for 203mm is used in M-110 SP gun as well as M-115 towed gun.
> 
> The range of this round is given as 16,800 meters.
> http://www.pof.gov.pk/productdetail.php?proid=14&catid=3



You'd know that wouldnt you...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Signalian

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You'd know that wouldnt you...
> 
> View attachment 353901
> View attachment 353902



wonderful share

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jammer

Windjammer said:


> Could it be GRRIP communication system. ?
> 
> https://gcn.com/articles/2015/11/03/army-grrip.aspx?admgarea=TC_Mobile&m=2



http://ballnroll.com/2012/07/the-toughest-laptops/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

django said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @PaklovesTurkiye @The Sandman @Zibago @Moonlight @Sarge @Hell hound @CHACHA"G"




So W. Khan ne wi COAS ko japa marlia he ^^ excellent show, thx for posting, W. Khan is our Star Reporter when it comes to defense shows for the Pakistani public. You can feel that W.Khan is very proud to get exclusive rights for his work to explore the Pakistani forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Ulla said:


> So W. Khan ne wi COAS ko japa marlia he ^^ exelent show, thx for posting, W. Khan is our Star Reporter when it comes to defence shows for the pakistani public. You can feel that W.Khan is very proud to get exclusive rights for his worke to explore the Pakistani forces.


He is indeed one of the better informed journalists of Pakistan.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

django said:


> He is indeed one of the better informed journalists of Pakistan.Kudos




*Aik Din Geo Ke Saath 19 November 2016 | Cadet College Wana - Geo News *

*



*
*W.Khan could have done this show better, they always use the same backround music bla bla bla. but better than nothing !*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1111026488994520





Exclusive Highlights of Zhuhai Airshow

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 354410
> View attachment 354411
> View attachment 354412
> View attachment 354413
> View attachment 354414
> View attachment 354417
> View attachment 354420




wow they look better than the Infantry which we have seen the current Thunder exercise, that is an excellent development forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 354410
> View attachment 354411
> View attachment 354412
> View attachment 354413
> View attachment 354414
> View attachment 354417
> View attachment 354420


Wicked!

I just hope a new rifle is selected and starts appearing with Military & LEA's @Zarvan


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> wow they look better than the Infantry which we have seen the current Thunder exercise, that an excellent development forward.








*PAK NAVY AND PLA(NAVY) BILATERAL EXERCISE CONCLUDES AT ARABIAN SEA. *
*





















*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 354426
> 
> 
> *PAK NAVY AND PLA(NAVY) BILATERAL EXERCISE CONCLUDES AT ARABIAN SEA.
> 
> View attachment 354428
> View attachment 354430
> View attachment 354431
> View attachment 354432
> View attachment 354433
> View attachment 354434
> View attachment 354435
> *




Now the Ranger have got also the new uniform, it is good to see that they try to make a standardization.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> Now the Ranger have got also the new uniform, it is good to see that they try to make a standardization.



They are FC KPK... Rangers also have replaced the old uniform:



*Sri Lankan NCC Delegation visited HQ Pakistan Rangers (Punjab) & Witnessed
Flag Lowering Ceremony at Joint Check Post Wagha
4 Sep 2016*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Psychic



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMG_12

Protecting the Durand Line



FCNA

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Eagle

3 C's in one picture. Beautiful....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

any youtube link?



Side-Winder said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1111026488994520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive Highlights of Zhuhai Airshow


----------



## Windjammer

Enjoying the snowfall in Quetta.







PAF Block 52 on Nevada flight line during Red Flag 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

Inter Corps Hifz and Qirat competition was organised at Dalbandin. All position holders and judges were awarded with prizes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

Preparing for night hunt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*The Swamp Monster..*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Side-Winder



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AMG_12



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *The Swamp Monster..*
> 
> View attachment 354836



awesome, that's what I call camouflaging, this Soldier takes his job really seriously !

@Zarvan looks like she LOVES Army food ^^




*G For Gharida Farooqi 9 July 2016 | Military Forces Eid - Express *


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1109363085848169


----------



## Zarvan

Haider(RA) Ki Jhapat Dekh,Tipu Ki Lapak Dekh
Tu Mera Ghazab Dekh! Ab Zarb e Azb Dekh!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> Haider(RA) Ki Jhapat Dekh,Tipu Ki Lapak Dekh
> Tu Mera Ghazab Dekh! Ab Zarb e Azb Dekh!



Where did you get this military poetic lines, where I can read more such poetic verses, and what's the name of the writer ?


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Can anyone please find an HD version of this video?


----------



## AMG_12

The Battle for Shawal Valley and Operation Zarb-e-Azb

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AMG_12



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AMG_12



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bratva

Game.Invade said:


>





First two pics. ISI or SSG ?


----------



## Kompromat

Neither 



Bratva said:


> First two pics. ISI or SSG ?


----------



## AMG_12

Bratva said:


> First two pics. ISI or SSG ?


Frontier Corps

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

@Game.Invade Good to see the the AK-103 in service

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

django said:


> @Game.Invade Good to see the the AK-103 in service


This is not AK-103. From which angle it looks AK-103 to you ???????????














@DESERT FIGHTER Is FC using two uniforms look at first picture that grey black camouflage is the one which was recently issued to Punjab Rangers and FC so from where on earth this Greenish camouflage came from.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Zarvan said:


> This is not AK-103. From which angle it looks AK-103 to you ???????????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

The Eagle said:


>


First one is AK-103 but no AK-103 is being used by Pakistani Armed Forces. The pictures are of AK 47 with different versions. None of them is AK-103


----------



## PWFI

Zarvan said:


> First one is AK-103 but no AK-103 is being used by Pakistani Armed Forces. The pictures are of AK 47 with different versions. None of them is AK-103


SSG is using AK-103's *at least *since lal masjid operation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802572116239511552

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

@DESERT FIGHTER @Sarge gentleman is this Ak-103 or type 56, to me it looks more like 103 due to the barrel, @Zarvan disagrees.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

django said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @Sarge gentleman is this Ak-103 0r type 56, to me it looks more like 103 due to the barrel, @Zarvan disagrees.



o AK-103 is being used by Pakistani Armed Forces. The pictures are of AK 47 with different versions. None of them is AK-103[/QUOTE]
Are you an idiot?







AND

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

django said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @Sarge gentleman is this Ak-103 or type 56, to me it looks more like 103 due to the barrel, @Zarvan disagrees.


Just because it's spray painted black doesn't mean it's an Ak-103.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Just because it's spray painted black doesn't mean it's an Ak-103.






What is it than? please enlighten us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> o AK-103 is being used by Pakistani Armed Forces. The pictures are of AK 47 with different versions. None of them is AK-103


 


The muzzle of the barrel is more like a ak-103 than type 56.



Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Just because it's spray painted black doesn't mean it's an Ak-103.


The muzzle is different than type-56

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

django said:


> The muzzle of the barrel is more like a ak-103 than type 56.
> 
> 
> The muzzle is different than type-56

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AMG_12

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> o AK-103 is being used by Pakistani Armed Forces. The pictures are of AK 47 with different versions. None of them is AK-103


 Are you an idiot?

View attachment 355949



AND
View attachment 355960
[/QUOTE]
He fears if SSG start using AK-103, the army too may adopt it  Whenever a gun is discussed, he plays his "Sources" card and dilute any objection to FN SCAR.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Game.Invade said:


> Are you an idiot?
> 
> View attachment 355949
> 
> 
> 
> AND
> View attachment 355960


He fears if SSG start using AK-103, the army too may adopt it  Whenever a gun is discussed, he plays his "Sources" card and dilute any objection to FN SCAR.[/QUOTE]



They have been in service since a decade...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

Game.Invade said:


> He fears if SSG start using AK-103, the army too may adopt it  Whenever a gun is discussed, he plays his "Sources" card and dilute any objection to FN SCAR.


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> He fears if SSG start using AK-103, the army too may adopt it  Whenever a gun is discussed, he plays his "Sources" card and dilute any objection to FN SCAR.





They have been in service since a decade...[/QUOTE]
They are not AK-103 look carefull yourself you would realize it yourself it's not AK-103. These are same Type 56 with slightly different work on them. These pictures are way old than rifle trial even begun or Rifle replacement were even considered. @django

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Zarvan said:


> @django


 What! they are contraptions of type-56....... your the the expert buddy.Kudos


----------



## AMG_12

Zarvan said:


> They have been in service since a decade...


They are not AK-103 look carefull yourself you would realize it yourself it's not AK-103. These are same Type 56 with slightly different work on them. These pictures are way old than rifle trial even begun or Rifle replacement were even considered. @django[/QUOTE]
The pictures are from March, 2016. I don't think they are way old. I'm not "assuming" they are equipped with AK-103 due to the replacement trials but Yes, they are in service as evident. Please counter facts with facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> They have been in service since a decade...


They are not AK-103 look carefull yourself you would realize it yourself it's not AK-103. These are same Type 56 with slightly different work on them. These pictures are way old than rifle trial even begun or Rifle replacement were even considered. @django[/QUOTE]

All i can say is that you are too stupid..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> They are not AK-103 look carefull yourself you would realize it yourself it's not AK-103. These are same Type 56 with slightly different work on them. These pictures are way old than rifle trial even begun or Rifle replacement were even considered. @django



All i can say is that you are too stupid..[/QUOTE]

I am not stupid just have careful look you would realize it












These are pictures of Saudi soldiers with AK-103. You can from pictures know that the rifle they are carrying is AK-103. From which angle does those Rifles look AK-103 to you I mean the ones carried by Pakistani soldiers. Please tell me from your great mind Sir. @DESERT FIGHTER @django @Game.Invade


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> All i can say is that you are too stupid..



I am not stupid just have careful look you would realize it












These are pictures of Saudi soldiers with AK-103. You can from pictures know that the rifle they are carrying is AK-103. From which angle does those Rifles look AK-103 to you I mean the ones carried by Pakistani soldiers. Please tell me from your great mind Sir. @DESERT FIGHTER @django @Game.Invade[/QUOTE]
View attachment 356184

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

LCB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I am not stupid just have careful look you would realize it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are pictures of Saudi soldiers with AK-103. You can from pictures know that the rifle they are carrying is AK-103. From which angle does those Rifles look AK-103 to you I mean the ones carried by Pakistani soldiers. Please tell me from your great mind Sir. @DESERT FIGHTER @django @Game.Invade



View attachment 356184


View attachment 356185



View attachment 356186
View attachment 356187
[/QUOTE]


I even asked @Horus on twitter he is also saying these are not AK-103. @DESERT FIGHTER


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 356184
> 
> 
> View attachment 356185
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356186
> View attachment 356187




I even asked @Horus on twitter he is also saying these are not AK-103. @DESERT FIGHTER[/QUOTE]

He's has been incorrect himself several times.

Ask him what he thinks that it is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Psychic



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Army research

Look the only to know the difference between an AK103 and type56 painted black is the muzzle brake look at for f sake and stop fighting like kids

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

The only Type-56 variant with a flash hider/compensator/muzzle break resembling AK-103/AK-74 is the Type 56C. Still, both guns are unique in their own ways. AK-103/AK-74 has a longer barrel and a longer compensator. The compensator of Type-56C is smaller in length unlike the AK-103/AK-74. The one in service with SSG has modified handguards with accessory rails. 












@django @DESERT FIGHTER @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Amaa'n

Game.Invade said:


> The only Type-56 variant with a flash hider/compensator/muzzle break resembling AK-103/AK-74 is the Type 56C. Still, both guns are unique in their own ways. AK-103/AK-74 has a longer barrel and a longer compensator. The compensator of Type-56C is smaller in length unlike the AK-103/AK-74. The one in service with SSG has modified handguards with accessory rails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @django @DESERT FIGHTER @Zarvan


@django @DESERT FIGHTER @Zarvan
those are indeed AK103s, because you are forgetting that Type 56 has a folding Baynet, which can be removed, and once removed there will be a hinge under the barrel, which is missing on the AK103.......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

balixd said:


> @django @DESERT FIGHTER @Zarvan
> those are indeed AK103s, because you are forgetting that Type 56 has a folding Baynet, which can be removed, and once removed there will be a hinge under the barrel, which is missing on the AK103.......


Well could be but I still have my doubts because not except for barrel entire body doesn't match AK-103.


----------



## AMG_12

Zarvan said:


> Well could be but I still have my doubts because not except for barrel entire body doesn't match AK-103.


I really don't understand your logic. Or you're trying to be ignorant on purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Can we get this thread going again...?

@Zarvan
@DESERT FIGHTER

Comeone guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AMG_12

Maxxpro

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Path-Finder

Game.Invade said:


> I really don't understand your logic. Or you're trying to be ignorant on purpose.


i am not sure if you have seen the thread in army section about rifle competition and the fanatical support of FN SCAR? If no I urge that you do!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> i am not sure if you have seen the thread in army section about rifle competition and the fanatical support of FN SCAR? If no I urge that you do!


I still believe these Rifles are not AK-103. They are type 56 only barrel is changed and one or two other things. Even I showed the pictures to @Horus and few other guy they also say the same that these are not AK-103. It has nothing to do with my support for SCAR but when I see Saudi soldiers or Egyptian soldiers or any other soldier with AK-103 I can clearly tell they are carrying AK-103 or not but in these pictures they are not carrying AK-103 in my opinion.


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> I still believe these Rifles are not AK-103. They are type 56 only barrel is changed and one or two other things. Even I showed the pictures to @Horus and few other guy they also say the same that these are not AK-103. It has nothing to do with my support for SCAR but when I see Saudi soldiers or Egyptian soldiers or any other soldier with AK-103 I can clearly tell they are carrying AK-103 or not but in these pictures they are not carrying AK-103 in my opinion.


Zarvan just leave it now, getting involved in unnecessary arguments and then getting thrashed have some dignity!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Which camouflage is this one ? Looks similar to this one which was shown at IDEAS





@Path-Finder Is it Jungle Camouflage or what ?


----------



## AMG_12

Path-Finder said:


> i am not sure if you have seen the thread in army section about rifle competition and the fanatical support of FN SCAR? If no I urge that you do!


I've seen his rants in a variety of threads. You'll hardly find facts, figures or insider info quoted by him. All you see are SCAR-Fetishes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Game.Invade said:


> I've seen his rants in a variety of threads. You'll hardly find facts, figures or insider info quoted by him. All you see are SCAR-Fetishes


I have several insiders. Most units which tested Rifles suggested SCAR H. Including SSG which was visited by my friend recently. They also tested rifles and suggest SCAR H and also several other people related to Army have told that SCAR has performed best in trials. Yes Bren and Berreta also met our standards but on overall performance SCAR was best. You want to believe it or I have good sources.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> I have several insiders. Most units which tested Rifles suggested SCAR H. Including SSG which was visited by my friend recently. They also tested rifles and suggest SCAR H and also several other people related to Army have told that SCAR has performed best in trials. Yes Bren and Berreta also met our standards but on overall performance SCAR was best. You want to believe it or I have good sources.


do you have actual field results of the trials from your friends?


----------



## AMG_12

Zarvan said:


> I have several insiders. Most units which tested Rifles suggested SCAR H. Including SSG which was visited by my friend recently. They also tested rifles and suggest SCAR H and also several other people related to Army have told that SCAR has performed best in trials. Yes Bren and Berreta also met our standards but on overall performance SCAR was best. You want to believe it or I have good sources.


I've been saying this times and again, It's never about the best performing military equipment that make the selection board happy. If SCAR makes it through, fair enough, if it doesn't, we won't be mourning. Our military through years have been using guns that were outperformed by what the terrorists used. If we keep emotions aside, we will be the best judges. That's how it works. You're having an emotional attachment to SCAR and it's reflected by whatever you post/say/quote. Have a Good Day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Can we not derail the thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

NBC Training

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 357802
> 
> 
> View attachment 357800
> 
> 
> View attachment 357801


Scarf should be introduced instead of dupatta. Scarf remains fixed but dupatta moves a lot and in war you don't have time to adjust that.



Game.Invade said:


> NBC Training



Are these Army guys who are getting NBC training ????


----------



## TaimiKhan

Zarvan said:


> Scarf should be introduced instead of dupatta. SCAR is remains fixed but dupatta moves a lot and in war you don't have time to adjust that.
> 
> 
> 
> Are these Army guys who are getting NBC training ????



Airforce guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

TaimiKhan said:


> Airforce guys.


Sir did you found about rifle trials ?


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1362009597151222


----------



## Path-Finder

http://www.steelcoredesigns.com/gallery/

This seems to be part of this Sniper Trials held at some point and it shows Steel Core Rifles being tested in Pakistan!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Path-Finder said:


> http://www.steelcoredesigns.com/gallery/
> 
> This seems to be part of this Sniper Trials held at some point and it shows Steel Core Rifles being tested in Pakistan!!
> 
> View attachment 358049
> View attachment 358050
> View attachment 358051
> View attachment 358052
> View attachment 358053
> View attachment 358054
> View attachment 358055
> View attachment 358056


This has to be old; look at their uniforms.


----------



## Swordfish

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 357802
> 
> 
> View attachment 357800
> 
> 
> View attachment 357801




Am I the only one saw that fingers were not on trigger and they way weapon has been held looks very unprofessional. Correct me if I am wrong please.


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Swordfish said:


> Am I the only one saw that fingers were not on trigger and they way weapon has been held looks very unprofessional. Correct me if I am wrong please.


Fingers arent supposed to be on the trigger...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Swordfish said:


> Am I the only one saw that fingers were not on trigger and they way weapon has been held looks very unprofessional. Correct me if I am wrong please.




I've seen pics of Indian troops with finger on triggers and sometimes posing with the gun pointed towards their face and finger on the trigger .. That's unprofessional !

Finger should never be on the trigger neither should the weapon be pointed towards anybody ... Unless you are aiming to shoot !

That's trigger discipline ! And is observed strictly by any professional military!



The Eagle said:


>




Bhai Ji these pics are from 2014...

The first one from PTI protests.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PNS Alamgir in Turkiye on the way 2 Russia:










*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanasifm

Can the hanger deck handle Sea king size heli???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Swordfish said:


> Am I the only one saw that fingers were not on trigger and they way weapon has been held looks very unprofessional. Correct me if I am wrong please.


You sure aint a military man thats for sure....but then and again the Hindian military.......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AMG_12

Path-Finder said:


> http://www.steelcoredesigns.com/gallery/
> 
> This seems to be part of this Sniper Trials held at some point and it shows Steel Core Rifles being tested in Pakistan!!
> 
> View attachment 358049
> View attachment 358050
> View attachment 358051
> View attachment 358052
> View attachment 358053
> View attachment 358054
> View attachment 358055
> View attachment 358056


Old photos, Range Master was selected as a result of these trials. Turkish JNG, Barret M82, Remington and a few others participated in these trials arranged back in 2011-2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Game.Invade said:


> Old photos, Range Master was selected as a result of these trials. Turkish JNG, Barret M82, Remington and a few others participated in these trials arranged back in 2011-2012.


range master has been in service before 2011 there are pics of Swat op with rangemaster in use. so these photos may be even older! 2011 trial seems like the one where desert tech did well but they refused to sign a deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Path-Finder said:


> range master has been in service before 2011 there are pics of Swat op with rangemaster in use. so these photos may be even older! 2011 trial seems like the one where desert tech did well but they refused to sign a deal.


Range Masters started arriving with regiment before 2011.. in 2009 .. units started recieving em.



Game.Invade said:


> Old photos, Range Master was selected a s a result of these trials. Turkish JNG, Barret M82, Remington and a few others participated in these trials arranged back in 2011-2012.


Post some pics bro... specially in the SSG thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMG_12

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Range Masters started arriving with regiment before 2011.. in 2009 .. units started recieving em.
> 
> 
> Post some pics bro... specially in the SSG thread


Will post pics later in the day. Oh, I heard range masters started arriving after Army witnessed the shortcomings in Swat Ops. In January 2011, a tender was circulated for a sniper rifle. I thought it was for Range Master. Well thanks for the correction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Game.Invade said:


> Will post pics later in the day. Oh, I heard range masters started arriving after Army witnessed the shortcomings in Swat Ops. In January 2011, a tender was circulated for a sniper rifle. I thought it was for Range Master. Well thanks for the correction.



In 09 units started receiving em in limited numbers.. 4..

And than it gradually picked it from there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

Year 1974, at ISSB Kohat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Swordfish

django said:


> You sure aint a military man thats for sure....but then and again the Hindian military.......




Not sure what you meant in your quote. Your quote also doesn't justify that ain't you the military man amigo.


----------



## django

Swordfish said:


> Not sure what you meant in your quote. Your quote also doesn't justify that ain't you the military man amigo.


Incoherent rant by you Mr Swordifish

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Signalian

ASF

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sarge said:


> View attachment 358560
> View attachment 358561
> View attachment 358562
> 
> 
> ASF
> View attachment 358563




First 2 are really old...

Third one is from a movie..


ASF isn't military and their pics aren't posted in this thread.. Rather Pak Law enforcement agencies thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> First 2 are really old...


Old is gold 



> Third one is from a movie..


I like to watch war and soldiers movies 


> ASF isn't military and their pics aren't posted in this thread.. Rather Pak Law enforcement agencies thread.


I looked around a bit for LEA thread, didnt find it, for sake of creating a rainbow in this thread through aunty with gun on left side of pic, i decided to post it here

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

The Plane Wash....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

*
ADA, Scramble & Patrol.....all in a days work. *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Signalian



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154430509032663





'Dil Dil Pakistan' Will never be the Same

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

\

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

He was awarded Tamgha-e-Shujat

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## django

@DESERT FIGHTER Now that is what you call a kick *** type 56

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

django said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER Now that is what you call a kick *** type 56

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## django

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 359875
> View attachment 359876
> View attachment 359877
> View attachment 359878
> View attachment 359879


Damn those are bad MFs!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*A Shaheeds son ;









*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Babur II -- anti land and ship missile ;











*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Babur II -- anti land and ship missile ;
> 
> View attachment 360304
> View attachment 360305
> View attachment 360306


What is its length ?


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 359875
> View attachment 359876
> View attachment 359877
> View attachment 359878
> View attachment 359879


Wooo ZABARDAST I want both !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *A Shaheeds son ;
> 
> View attachment 360143
> 
> 
> View attachment 360144
> *


Who was his father?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Path-Finder said:


> Who was his father?



Lt col shahid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Death anniversary of Legendary Air Marshal Malik Nur Khan [22 February 1923 – 15 December 2011] 

Air Marshal Malik Nur Khan Awan, the man who led the Air Force achieve complete superiority over the three times bigger Indian airforce on the very first day of the 1965 war, had all but resigned the post the very day that he took command of Pakistan Air Force on July 23, 1965.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## echo 1

ghazi52 said:


> He was awarded Tamgha-e-Shujat


May you rest in peace. You may not have been a brother in religion but surely you have proven to be a brother in arms in the Pakistani Army. Mr. Kumar you will be remembered.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## echo 1

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 360642
> View attachment 360643
> View attachment 360644
> View attachment 360645
> 
> 
> View attachment 360649
> View attachment 360650
> View attachment 360651


2 words: Bad A$$


----------



## I.R.A

These skull painted masks...............these don't suit Pakistan Army soldiers by the way. They could have come up with some other better idea.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

User said:


> These skull painted masks...............these don't suit Pakistan Army soldiers by the way. They could have come up with some other better idea.



Like unicorn masks ?

Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AMG_12



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kompromat

Identify the Sniper Rifle above please.

@MilSpec

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMG_12

Horus said:


> Identify the Sniper Rifle above please.
> 
> @MilSpec


It's a Truvelo .338

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Lapua?



Game.Invade said:


> It's a Truvelo .338

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Airforce Fighter Pilots.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MilSpec

Horus said:


> Lapua?


probably is the south african CMS rifle, barrel looks narrow, and going by the spent casings it is most likely a 7.62x51 Nato.

http://www.defenceweb.co.za/index.p...any-new-sniper-rifle&catid=50:Land&Itemid=105

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Aeronautical Complex, Kamra *

F-7 REBUILD FACTORY

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ghazi52

Pilots of Pakistan Airforce.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## truthseeker2010

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan Airforce Fighter Pilots.



any upcoming tv series or movie?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Navy tests Missile - 19-12-2016
*








Old pic of previous missile launch

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

C-130

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Windjammer @fatman17 @Oscar

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Khafee
@Zarvan.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
14


----------



## khanasifm

one of the new sqn insignia but not clear i assume 10 sqn il 78 mrtt could be wrong


----------



## fatman17

you will note that there are NO army aviation roundels and serial numbers on the Z10s which leads one to believe that these 3 helos are still the property of china.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaimiKhan

fatman17 said:


> you will note that there are NO army aviation roundels and serial numbers on the Z10s which leads one to believe that these 3 helos are still the property of china.



Yes they are. In one pic even the helmet the pilot is wearing has insignia if the PLA.

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## ghazi52

Good bye General Asim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Windjammer @fatman17 @Oscar
> 
> View attachment 361808
> View attachment 361814
> View attachment 361815
> View attachment 361816
> View attachment 361817
> View attachment 361818
> View attachment 361819
> View attachment 361820



Well good news is that China is now testing its new helicopter which is AC320 and that helicopter has WZ-16 engine and if trials of that helicopter goes as planned it would mean that WZ-16 engine would be soon ready to be placed on Z-10 which is great news for us


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Random pic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Random pic


Very old and repost.. Soldiers training at NTC.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## padamchen

ghazi52 said:


>



@DESERT FIGHTER is liquor served in the Officer's Mess? Do you have it in the Canteen? Liquor Card?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

padamchen said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER is liquor served in the Officer's Mess? Do you have it in the Canteen? Liquor Card?



No it's not .. It was banned in late 1970s..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

_*Old pics from 2014-15












*_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## aziqbal

Z10 have never been formally inducted into the PAA they are being used for test and evaluation purpose 

Once the information is collected after the trials the relevant modifications/upgrades will be made prior to actual order 

As a matter of fact these are ex-PLA units but I don't think they were actually in service with PLA aviation brigade

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

Game.Invade said:


> C-130



high altitude flight?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


>



Frontier constabulary isn't part of military .. These are tribal cops not even paramilitary.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Frontier constabulary isn't part of military .. These are tribal cops not even paramilitary.


Okay that is why I was getting confused I was thinking they are Frontier Core

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

39 Cav, The Vanguards, Firepower display, 24th December.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Game.Invade said:


> 39 Cav, The Vanguards, Firepower display, 24th December.


Those tracks seem pretty vulnerable; shouldn't there be armor?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Army research

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Those tracks seem pretty vulnerable; shouldn't there be armor?


Usually in practice extra like era , add on , bolt on are not attached to save their life

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Game.Invade said:


> 39 Cav, The Vanguards, Firepower display, 24th December.



one of the few regiments raised in 1971

it was an ad-hoc squadron that was converted into a regiment

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pzfz

https://www.instagram.com/p/BM6sGI5AoZy/

New color pallet of the new camo. The post-rooivalk camo just in a different color pallet i believe. No, it's not the new air force camo. Same pattern as the current army one.

Gonna go ahead and post some more from instagram. Someone can crop them and put them here as i don't have the time.

EOtech on an AK type.

Probably Tirah Valley.

Haven't figured out if these are just tacvests or soft armor vests or ballistic vests with plate inserts. Same here. And here.

Old rooivalk camo ballistic vests. And here.

New combat jacket in the new camo.

Green combat sweater.

These are the type of vests we should've had a long time ago. Probably a cadet abroad for training. Looks like aussie or brit camo. Or not even a Pak soldier but an arab soldier. Either way can't have some crappy product that is procured only because the owner's chacha is/was a general. Corruption is all around Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slides

pzfz said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BM6sGI5AoZy/
> 
> New color pallet of the new camo. The post-rooivalk camo just in a different color pallet i believe. No, it's not the new air force camo. Same pattern as the current army one..



I really hope that's not a new camo. It didn't work for the US Army and it won't work for Pak Army.


----------



## Khafee

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 363239


SSW?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Slides said:


> I really hope that's not a new camo. It didn't work for the US Army and it won't work for Pak Army.



It's used by PAF and not Army ... And is nothing like the failed ACU (US Army).

*
PAF striped camo;*

















*
US Armys ACU:*











*
USAFs new combat camo;*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


>



Here is another pic of Frontier constabulary

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khafee

Zarvan said:


>


@DESERT FIGHTER @Windjammer @The Eagle @Tipu7 

Does the SSG have it's own dedicated fleet, or do they call up the PAF as and when required?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Khafee said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @Windjammer @The Eagle @Tipu7
> 
> Does the SSG have it's own dedicated fleet, or do they call up the PAF as and when required?



Don't know about SSW,SSGN .. But the SSG has a dedicated SQD I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tipu7

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Don't know about SSW,SSGN .. But the SSG has a dedicated SQD I believe.


Squadron of Choppers? Yes
Squadron of C130, I don't think so.
India has dedicated platform for its special forces in the form of C130J which we don't have.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Troops preparing for para jump ... 1966








GTA Islamabad ..




*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Tipu7 said:


> Squadron of Choppers? Yes
> Squadron of C130, I don't think so.
> India has dedicated platform for its special forces in the form of C130J which we don't have.



That's BS man.. Indian army doesn't even have a dedicated aviation corps let alone C-130s for their special forces... The Indian airforce provides support to their SF with their C-130s... Which they bought recently ...

Similarity .. SSG is also supported by PAF with their fixed wing fleet .. While other lifting is done by Pak Army Aviation Corps...

Remember OPS Rah e Rast .. The largest heliborne ops in modern history ... SSG using choppers to drop on peochar heights

2007

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Khafee

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That's BS man.. Indian army doesn't even have a dedicated aviation corps let alone C-130s for their special forces... The Indian airforce provides support to their SF with their C-130s... Which they bought recently ...
> 
> Similarity .. SSG is also supported by PAF with their fixed arm fleet .. While other lifting is done by Pak Army Aviation Corps...
> 
> Remember OPS Rah e Rast .. The largest heliborne ops in modern history ... SSG using choppers to drop on peochar heights
> 
> 2007



Slight correction: Fixed Wing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AMG_12

pzfz said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BM6sGI5AoZy/
> 
> New color pallet of the new camo. The post-rooivalk camo just in a different color pallet i believe. No, it's not the new air force camo. Same pattern as the current army one.
> 
> Gonna go ahead and post some more from instagram. Someone can crop them and put them here but i don't have the time.
> 
> EOtech on an AK type.
> 
> Probably Tirah Valley.
> 
> Haven't figured out if these are just tacvests or soft armor vests or ballistic vests with plate inserts. Same here. And here.
> 
> Old rooivalk camo ballistic vests. And here.
> 
> New combat jacket in the new camo.
> 
> Green combat sweater.
> 
> These are the type of vests we should've had a long time ago. Probably a cadet offshore for training. Looks like aussie or brit camo. Or not even a Pak soldier but an arab soldier. Either way can't have some crappy product that is procured only because the owner's chacha is/was a general. Corruption is all around Pakistan.


Sems like our equivalent of the Arctic camo for northern frontiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Khafee said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @Windjammer @The Eagle @Tipu7
> 
> Does the SSG have it's own dedicated fleet, or do they call up the PAF as and when required?



Sir, SSG is independent except the only C-130 thing which is supported by PAF. @DESERT FIGHTER is on mark.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMG_12

Khafee said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @Windjammer @The Eagle @Tipu7
> 
> Does the SSG have it's own dedicated fleet, or do they call up the PAF as and when required?


No, PAF assets are used when required. There's no dedicated fleet of PAF assets or PAA assets to serve SSG. PAA assets are constantly rotated thus there is no permanent aviation squadron based in Tarbela.




Dragunov



Hilmat, Taobat Valley, Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pzfz

Slides said:


> I really hope that's not a new camo. It didn't work for the US Army and it won't work for Pak Army.



its not a service wide issue. only region specific. siachen and such. that makes atleast 3 versions of the new camo. same pattern but different colors. good decision.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It's used by PAF and not Army ... And is nothing like the failed ACU (US Army).
> 
> *
> PAF striped camo;*
> 
> View attachment 363810
> View attachment 363811
> View attachment 363812
> View attachment 363813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> US Armys ACU:*
> 
> View attachment 363814
> 
> 
> View attachment 363816
> 
> 
> *
> USAFs new combat camo;*
> 
> View attachment 363817
> 
> 
> View attachment 363818



no, the one slides is referring to is NOT the paf camo. aka abu/tiger stripe camo of usaf. the one i posted is semi-pixelated, not striped and clearly says PAK ARMY on the jawans' chest patch.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

Identify the vehicle. @Dazzler 



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Troops preparing for para jump ... 1966
> 
> View attachment 363821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTA Islamabad ..
> 
> View attachment 363822
> *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Horus said:


> Identify the vehicle. @Dazzler



M-113 local version Talha APC with additional armour ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Father of Pakistan Air Force ..................
The Legend GP Capt Asghar Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Horus said:


> Identify the vehicle. @Dazzler


Sedha mujh say pouch letay bhai.



Game.Invade said:


> Sems like our equivalent of the Arctic camo for northern frontiers.


PAFs new combat uniform.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## me_itsme

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That's BS man..* Indian army doesn't even have a dedicated aviation corps* let alone C-130s for their special forces... The Indian airforce provides support to their SF with their C-130s... Which they bought recently ...



Google is your friend for the bold part.. Also C130s were bought for special forces itself its maintained and flown by IAF though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Sedha mujh say pouch letay bhai.
> 
> 
> PAFs new combat uniform.


But these gentlemen aren't from PAF. They are army men with chest patches and regimental insignia. The camo pattern is pixelated, don't you think? If someone could identify the shoulder sleeve insignia, it'd help with the confusion.


----------



## Inception-06

HRK said:


> M-113 local version Talha APC with additional armour ....



*


Horus said:



Identify the vehicle. @Dazzler

Click to expand...


Sorry, its a M-113 bought from italian stocks !

The VCCI, an Italian all-out improvement of the M113 APC. The up-armoured variant with EAAK armor was revealed in 1980 and conversions were made since.

VCC-1 Camillino

https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/VCC-1_Camillino

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pzfz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Sedha mujh say pouch letay bhai.
> 
> 
> PAFs new combat uniform.



how many times r u going to assert the same patently false notion that of the particular camo being for the AF? it's clearly marked PAK ARMY on their patches, in addition to being a completely different pattern. its not the tiger stripe camo that u think it is. its semi-pixelated like the current army camo.


----------



## Dazzler

Horus said:


> Identify the vehicle. @Dazzler



VCC-1/2 from italy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 364014


The picture looks cool the only thing is this BLACK JACKET over camouflage uniform kills the entire purpose of camouflage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

For a moment, I thought it was that amphibious vehicle used by the USMC. 



Dazzler said:


> VCC-1/2 from italy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RISING SUN

ghazi52 said:


> Father of Pakistan Air Force ..................
> The Legend GP Capt Asghar Khan


He seemed to lost in some deep thoughts. Decent personality as well.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That's BS man.. Indian army doesn't even have a dedicated aviation corps let alone C-130s for their special forces... The Indian airforce provides support to their SF with their C-130s... Which they bought recently ...
> 
> Similarity .. SSG is also supported by PAF with their fixed wing fleet .. While other lifting is done by Pak Army Aviation Corps...
> 
> Remember OPS Rah e Rast .. The largest heliborne ops in modern history ... SSG using choppers to drop on peochar heights
> 
> 2007
> 
> View attachment 363825
> View attachment 363826
> View attachment 363827
> View attachment 363828
> View attachment 363829
> View attachment 363830
> View attachment 363831
> View attachment 363832



You are incorrect.




http://www.indiandefencereview.com/news/army-aviation-corps-on-the-wings-of-transformation/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Army_Aviation_Corps_(India)

Army Aviation Corps 
Type	Origin	Role	Version	Number	Notes
HAL Rudra	India	Attack	ALH-WSI	20	40 more on order.
HAL Light Combat Helicopter	India	Attack	LCH	Prototypes are being built	114 on order.
HAL Dhruv	India	Utility 78	Total of 151 on order.
HAL Cheetah	India	Utility	Cheetah	23	Being replaced by HAL Cheetal and Lancer.
HAL Cheetal	India	Utility	Cheetal	4	Hal Cheetah manufactured with HAL Turbomecca TM 333-2M2 Shakti engine.
HAL Lancer	India	Attack	Lancer	12	Armed version of HAL Cheetal.
HAL Chetak	India	Utility	Chetak	4	Being withdrawn from service and replaced by HAL Dhruv.
HAL Chetan	India	Utility	Chetan	4	Hal Chetak manufacture with HAL Turbomecca TM 333-2M2 Shakti engine.



RISING SUN said:


> He seemed to lost in some deep thoughts. Decent personality as well.
> 
> 
> Off topic:
> You are incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.indiandefencereview.com/news/army-aviation-corps-on-the-wings-of-transformation/
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Army_Aviation_Corps_(India)
> 
> Army Aviation Corps
> Type	Origin	Role	Version	Number	Notes
> HAL Rudra	India	Attack	ALH-WSI	20	40 more on order.
> HAL Light Combat Helicopter	India	Attack	LCH	Prototypes are being built	114 on order.
> HAL Dhruv	India	Utility 78	Total of 151 on order.
> HAL Cheetah	India	Utility	Cheetah	23	Being replaced by HAL Cheetal and Lancer.
> HAL Cheetal	India	Utility	Cheetal	4	Hal Cheetah manufactured with HAL Turbomecca TM 333-2M2 Shakti engine.
> HAL Lancer	India	Attack	Lancer	12	Armed version of HAL Cheetal.
> HAL Chetak	India	Utility	Chetak	4	Being withdrawn from service and replaced by HAL Dhruv.
> HAL Chetan	India	Utility	Chetan	4	Hal Chetak manufacture with HAL Turbomecca TM 333-2M2 Shakti engine.


On topic:
What is the future strategy of PAF in terms of fighter jets strength, any clarity?


----------



## Jammer

ghazi52 said:


> Father of Pakistan Air Force ..................
> The Legend GP Capt Asghar Khan


A fine officer and a leader of Pakistan Air Force, certainly not the the father of of Pakistan Air Force! Allan Perry-Keene has to be the father, it is what it is, that would be historically accurate. Now you would be right if you claimed first Muslim Chief of Air Staff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Pak Maritime Security Agency/Coast Guard













*



Jammer said:


> A fine officer and a leader of Pakistan Air Force, certainly not the the father of of Pakistan Air Force! Allan Perry-Keene has to be the father, it is what it is, that would be historically accurate. Now you would be right if you claimed first Muslim Chief of Air Staff.



Officers who screwed the country and were loyal to UK aren't the founding fathers of our forces.


Air Marshal Asghar Khan did more for the country than all of these guys like Allen or shameless gracey born twice could do !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*JF Conquering The Arabian Sea:


















Cred: @Dazzler  waiting for video.

*
@Aung Zaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *JF Conquering The Arabian Sea:
> 
> View attachment 365081
> 
> 
> View attachment 365082
> 
> 
> View attachment 365083
> 
> 
> 
> Cred: @Dazzler waiting for video.
> 
> *
> @Aung Zaya


By the way since when fighter pilots were allowed to keep beard because the pilot who was martyred last year in Mirage crash also had beard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Made in Pak










*
















*Falcon's Nest




*

*F-7PG dashing towards rocky mountains at Skardu and would soon climb above these.*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jammer

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Officers who screwed the country and were loyal to UK aren't the founding fathers of our forces.
> 
> 
> Air Marshal Asghar Khan did more for the country than all of these guys like Allen or shameless gracey born twice could do !


Whatever floats your boat friend.


----------



## Talon

Zarvan said:


> By the way since when fighter pilots were allowed to keep beard because the pilot who was martyred last year in Mirage crash also had beard


always..they just have to take written permission and some heavy approch.. like if ur a FO and ur dad is AC...with links everything is possible


----------



## Zarvan

Hodor said:


> always..they just have to take written permission and some heavy approch.. like if ur a FO and ur dad is AC...with links everything is possible


Beard was always allowed in all sections but since past few years permission to Fighter Pilots also have been given. I checked from few other guys also they confirmed it that in last few years pilots fighter pilots are also permitted now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon

Zarvan said:


> Beard was always allowed in all sections but since past few years permission to Fighter Pilots also have been given. I checked from few other guys also they confirmed it that in last few years pilots fighter pilots are also permitted now.


but they have to take a written permission which is not always granted


----------



## Fieldmarshal

Zarvan said:


> By the way since when fighter pilots were allowed to keep beard because the pilot who was martyred last year in Mirage crash also had beard


Their was never a prob with beard....the prob was with the long/thick beards as it was thought of interfering with o2 sys/mask during flight


----------



## django

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Officers who screwed the country and were loyal to UK aren't the founding fathers of our forces.
> Air Marshal Asghar Khan did more for the country than all of these guys like Allen or shameless gracey born twice could do !


Agreed 100%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*

















NAVAL AVIATION:




*












*












*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Talon

Fieldmarshal said:


> Their was never a prob with beard....the prob was with the long/thick beards as it was thought of interfering with o2 sys/mask during flight


if thats the case then why GDPs are not allowed to grow mustache..?


----------



## Inception-06

*SKZ : Saya e Khuda E Zuljalal Full Pakistani Movie (Part)*












@DESERT FIGHTER @Sarge this is just a trailer but, may be the most enjoyable part of the whole movie:

*Blast from the past ca. 1999-2001 :*

*


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Areesh

Ulla said:


> *SKZ : Saya e Khuda E Zuljalal Full Pakistani Movie (Part)*
> View attachment 365714



Sir do post the whole movie if you find it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMG_12

19 Lancers












Catherine FC Thermal Imaging Sight on-board T80UD

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
9


----------



## Inception-06

Areesh said:


> Sir do post the whole movie if you find it.



I tried already to search up the whole internet for 4 hours, could not finde something till now, we have to wait 6-9 month maybe someone will upload it on youtube !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

*Well, prepared Artillery position!*







*For all Indian Kargil fans:*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Areesh

Ulla said:


> *For all Indian Kargil fans:*
> View attachment 366012



Haha. Nice sir jee.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMG_12

Ulla said:


> *Well, prepared Artillery position!*
> 
> View attachment 366011
> 
> 
> 
> *For all Indian Kargil fans:*
> View attachment 366012


Is that a Carl Gustav recoilless rifle?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Game.Invade said:


> Is that a Carl Gustav recoilless rifle?



The picture was described as: captured rocket launcher, made in Russia.


----------



## AMG_12

Ulla said:


> The picture was described as: captured rocket launcher, made in Russia.


It is probably the RPG 27 as I could establish a few similarities with it.

Naval Air Arm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Game.Invade said:


> Is that a Carl Gustav recoilless rifle?





Ulla said:


> The picture was described as: captured rocket launcher, made in Russia.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C90-CR_(M3)



Game.Invade said:


> Is that a Carl Gustav recoilless rifle?





Ulla said:


> The picture was described as: captured rocket launcher, made in Russia.



Used by indian sf.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mrc

whats ABC ? top left corner?


----------



## The Eagle

Mrc said:


> whats ABC ? top left corner?



Audit Bureau of Circulation that monitors the news information publicly shared and as certified.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

I really hate these idiots who place such watermarks on their photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tipu7

@Stealth 


Horus said:


> I really hate these idiots who place such watermarks on their photos.


----------



## AMG_12

Diver Propulsion Vehicles in Service with Musa Coy, SSG

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Game.Invade said:


> Diver Propulsion Vehicles in Service with Musa Coy, SSG


Na tarsa bhai.. 'post more pics..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Pak Army constructing a school in Tirah valley, FATA

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Areesh

Game.Invade said:


> Diver Propulsion Vehicles in Service with Musa Coy, SSG



More pics of these vehicles and their use in SSG bro.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Areesh said:


> More pics of these vehicles and* their use* in SSG bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## django

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 366919
> View attachment 366920


@DESERT FIGHTER 
Are these Pak military


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 366919
> View attachment 366920


I've been looking for a high-quality version of that video.


----------



## Areesh

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 366919
> View attachment 366920



Yeah but these pictures are not of SSG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Babur III SLCM test*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mrc

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 367238
> 
> 
> *Babur III SLCM test*
> 
> View attachment 367239
> View attachment 367240
> View attachment 367241




Accuracy like hell....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Eagle+Viper



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jupiter2007

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 367437
> 
> 
> View attachment 367438
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 367439



I think 1st picture is from Army/SSG
2nd picture is someone from Air force
3rd picture is someone from Pakistan Marines.


----------



## TaimiKhan

jupiter2007 said:


> I think 1st picture is from Army/SSG
> 2nd picture is someone from Air force
> 3rd picture is someone from Pakistan Marines.



2nd pic if of Army Aviation Combat Sqd, Cobra helicopters to be exact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khafee

jupiter2007 said:


> I think 1st picture is from Army/SSG
> 2nd picture is someone from Air force
> 3rd picture is someone from Pakistan Marines.





TaimiKhan said:


> 2nd pic if of Army Aviation Combat Sqd, Cobra helicopters to be exact.



In the Pakistani context, the shoulder insignias are a give away. Whereas with other forces, not that easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

more pics please


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanasifm

In most conflicts in ME we see reactive bricks coverin Mbts against atgms covering whole top of the tank I guess to cover top attack missiles but nothing on ak


----------



## AMG_12

khanasifm said:


> In most conflicts in ME we see reactive bricks coverin Mbts against atgms covering whole top of the tank I guess to cover top attack missiles but nothing on ak


Our enemy doesn't operate a top attack ATGM. We tailor our equipment keeping in view what they'll face.


----------



## TaimiKhan

Game.Invade said:


> Our enemy doesn't operate a top attack ATGM. We tailor our equipment keeping in view what they'll face.



India is getting Apache helicopters with hellfire missiles, believe they have bought or near a deal for javelin missiles and most probably bought the Israeli Spike missile system, and all these 3 are top attack munitions, thus PA should start taking into consideration this thread. AKs need to be upgraded with reliable soft & hard kill systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

TaimiKhan said:


> India is getting Apache helicopters with hellfire missiles, believe they have bought or near a deal for javelin missiles and most probably bought the Israeli Spike missile system, and all these 3 are top attack munitions, thus PA should start taking into consideration this thread. AKs need to be upgraded with reliable soft & hard kill systems.




I know its repost but, when read and see this pictures my moral gets high and blood gets so warm, want to do something for my country, even ready to give my life! Maybe other young Members get also inspired by this pictures !











absolute moral BOOSTER

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

khanasifm said:


> In most conflicts in ME we see reactive bricks coverin Mbts against atgms covering whole top of the tank I guess to cover top attack missiles but nothing on ak


ERA can be removed or applied fairy quickly even in the field.... using em during peacetime doesnt make any sense as it also screws up their shell life.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Eagle

TaimiKhan said:


> India is getting Apache helicopters with hellfire missiles, believe they have bought or near a deal for javelin missiles and most probably bought the Israeli Spike missile system, and all these 3 are top attack munitions, thus PA should start taking into consideration this thread. AKs need to be upgraded with reliable soft & hard kill systems.



Sir, do we have any information regarding such upgrade from Turkiye, Ukrain etc for Al-Khalid tanks? like any possible talks or interest for such defensive gadgets while looking at the rival procurement that I am sure, threat assessment would have been done for proper counter measures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanasifm

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 369161
> 
> 
> Nice pic
> 
> 
> View attachment 369162
> 
> 
> View attachment 369163

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

ATV in Service with SSG
















DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Na tarsa bhai.. 'post more pics..





Areesh said:


> More pics of these vehicles and their use in SSG bro.


Sorry for the late response, didn't have access to my laptop the past one week. I'll post more pictures of Musa Coy in particular and SSG in general.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaimiKhan

The Eagle said:


> Sir, do we have any information regarding such upgrade from Turkiye, Ukrain etc for Al-Khalid tanks? like any possible talks or interest for such defensive gadgets while looking at the rival procurement that I am sure, threat assessment would have been done for proper counter measures.



Nothing so far as per my knowledge, except for the Vatra soft kill measure system, no hard kill option currently in process. 

And this is something which we need to start looking at seriously and again i say we need air defence covering for armor formations which we lack considerably. We have nothing to protect the armor formations advancing except for APC mounted MANPADs which will lack range as newer missiles have far greater ranges and helicopters will launch it from far distances. 

HQ-17 & PGZ-07 35mm kind of systems need to be inducted. Or something modeled on Pantsir system of russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AMG_12

TaimiKhan said:


> Nothing so far as per my knowledge, except for the Vatra soft kill measure system, no hard kill option currently in process.
> 
> And this is something which we need to start looking at seriously and again i say we need air defence covering for armor formations which we lack considerably. We have nothing to protect the armor formations advancing except for APC mounted MANPADs which will lack range as newer missiles have far greater ranges and helicopters will launch it from far distances.
> 
> HQ-17 & PGZ-07 35mm kind of systems need to be inducted. Or something modeled on Pantsir system of russia.


Wasn't the HQ-7 inducted to provide air cover to the armour formations? We have a regiment already deployed in the South for protecting the mechanised infantry.


----------



## The Eagle

TaimiKhan said:


> Nothing so far as per my knowledge, except for the Vatra soft kill measure system, no hard kill option currently in process.
> 
> And this is something which we need to start looking at seriously and again i say we need air defence covering for armor formations which we lack considerably. We have nothing to protect the armor formations advancing except for APC mounted MANPADs which will lack range as newer missiles have far greater ranges and helicopters will launch it from far distances.
> 
> HQ-17 & PGZ-07 35mm kind of systems need to be inducted. Or something modeled on Pantsir system of russia.



True that and IMO, the need is already felt that I sense, evaluation as well as consideration for a perfect system for such case or in other words, a proper counter measure however, as said, indeed a needed step which has to be taken on priority.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Pakistan Army's Sniper using Barret 50 cal Sniper Rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

Game.Invade said:


> Wasn't the HQ-7 inducted to provide air cover to the armour formations? We have a regiment already deployed in the South for protecting the mechanised infantry.



HQ-7 is good at point protection and that is for what it has been inducted. It can protect a small area, but by looking at its carrying vehicles, i doubt it can do good mobility in desert areas. You need something which can catch up with the mechanized / armor formations. A platform which can carry the missiles and radar itself and is independent from others. HQ-7 search radar is on one vehicle and missiles are on other. Its not tracked and i have serious doubts it can do good keeping up with mechanized forces. 

Thus here enters HQ-17 kind of system with its own search radar and missiles, fully tracked, independent and can easily catch up with armor formations wherever they go. 

So my best bet is still on HQ-17 & PGZ-07 (with FL-3000kind of missiles) kind of systems. With so much advancement in intel based systems and precision weaponry we need to have systems which are highly mobile and can have shoot & scoot capability and are hard to be located, thus will survive longer and give further damage to enemy. Stationary defensive systems will be sitting ducks for precision weaponry launched out of the engagement circle of these systems. 

Check the below system. 
http://defenseupdates.blogspot.com/2012/12/china-upgrades-tracked-spaag-from-pgz04.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Army research

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan Army's Sniper using Barret 50 cal Sniper Rifle


Not Barret 50 cal, this a bolt operated system

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

Fresh Catch of the Day (SSGN)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AMG_12



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Khafee

Game.Invade said:


> Fresh Catch of the Day (SSGN)



What do you guys call this fish?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistani soldiers near Kel, AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jammer

Khafee said:


> What do you guys call this fish?


Grouper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

New uniform ???

many pics of this new uniform

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ghazi52

Pic like this don't need caption

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Khafee

Jammer said:


> Grouper


Didn't ask for a chawal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Jammer said:


> I thought you wanted to know what that fish is called????



You can still have your opinion without use of profanity, abusive/unethical language. Such type of posting is not preferred at all. Kindly avoid to do so....

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jammer

The Eagle said:


> You can still have your opinion without use of profanity, abusive/unethical language. Such type of posting is not preferred at all. Kindly avoid to do so....
> 
> Regards,


Agreed, goes both ways, getting tried of people being rude and crass for no reason. There are some members on this forum that basically start every conversation by demeaning the person they are conversing with. Kindly have a few lectures ready for them also, or better still ban them to set the right tone.


----------



## The Eagle

Jammer said:


> Agreed, goes both ways, getting tried of people being rude and crass for no reason. There are some members on this forum that basically start every conversation by demeaning the person they are conversing with. Kindly have a few lectures ready for them also, or better still ban them to set the right tone.



You could have said it all without abusive or unethical posting as one wrong doesn't make other right. You can report him if felt offended etc or should have asked him whether he was kidding or what? That was an advice not a lecture that too without payment, I don't think so. You can carry on if it deem fit to you as I was just helping you but seems you don't need any. 

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

SSG Combat Skydivers and Shabaz Group

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AMG_12



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Cantt foundation stone.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## theman111

nice

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jammer

The Eagle said:


> You could have said it all without abusive or unethical posting as one wrong doesn't make other right. You can report him if felt offended etc or should have asked him whether he was kidding or what? That was an advice not a lecture that too without payment, I don't think so. You can carry on if it deem fit to you as I was just helping you but seems you don't need any.
> 
> Regards,


Nope, no help needed. Thank you.


----------



## Capt.Mir5832

Is SSG getting multi-cam uniforms or are the jackets third party?


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan Army's Sniper using Barret 50 cal Sniper Rifle


RPA Rangemaster!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

theman111 said:


> nice


Tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Ulla said:


> I know its repost but, when read and see this pictures my moral gets high and blood gets so warm, want to do something for my country, even ready to give my life! Maybe other young Members get also inspired by this pictures !
> View attachment 369042
> View attachment 369044
> View attachment 369043
> 
> 
> absolute moral BOOSTER


very emotional but doesnt mean much in war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Irfan Baloch said:


> very emotional but doesnt mean much in war




*OF COURSE ITS the technic, tactic, strategy, equipment, exercise and other vectors which decide the battle, BUT TO START AND FINISH A WAR MORAL AND MOTIVATION ARE THE Bases FOR EVERYTHING; OUR MILITARY HISTORY HAS PROVEN THAT! *Or what else did you mean with your statement ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Irfan Baloch said:


> very emotional but doesnt mean much in war


Welcome Back Sir where were you ?????????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Irfan Baloch said:


> very emotional but doesnt mean much in war



Like others... ive also come to notice this camo.. any idea?

@Game.Invade @TaimiKhan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Like others... ive also come to notice this camo.. any idea?
> 
> @Game.Invade @TaimiKhan
> 
> View attachment 369943
> View attachment 369944
> View attachment 369945
> 
> 
> View attachment 369946


How many CAMOS are we going to come up with ?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Like others... ive also come to notice this camo.. any idea?
> 
> @Game.Invade @TaimiKhan
> 
> View attachment 369943
> View attachment 369944
> View attachment 369945


not seen before, either SPEC special task force or refurbished Pak marines



Zarvan said:


> Welcome Back Sir where were you ?????????????


busy with real life.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Irfan Baloch said:


> not seen before, either SPEC special task force or refurbished Pak marines
> 
> 
> busy with real life.



Not the marine






@Path-Finder didnt you post pic of a soldier in same camo few days back?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Like others... ive also come to notice this camo.. any idea?
> 
> @Game.Invade @TaimiKhan
> 
> View attachment 369943
> View attachment 369944
> View attachment 369945
> 
> 
> View attachment 369946


@DESERT FIGHTER A Friends think first picture is of Pakistani Cadets in UK. Because that is exactly what UK Army uses

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

*Interesting demonstration!




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER A Friends think first picture is of Pakistani Cadets in UK. Because that is exactly what UK Army uses


nope.. 

These guys are SSG not cadets














DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 369961


@Zarvan neither is that a british helmet nor a NATO camo vehicle..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> nope..
> 
> These guys are SSG not cadets
> 
> View attachment 369962
> View attachment 369963
> View attachment 369964
> 
> 
> 
> @Zarvan neither is that a british helmet nor a NATO camo vehicle..



Is it possible that the ssg is changing its camo? That's the only idea I've got.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Is it possible that the ssg is changing its camo? That's the only idea I've got.



Could be .. I have no idea...
That's why I tagged members like Taimi Khan and game invalid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> nope..
> 
> These guys are SSG not cadets
> 
> View attachment 369962
> View attachment 369963
> View attachment 369964
> 
> 
> 
> @Zarvan neither is that a british helmet nor a NATO camo vehicle..


Well Okay in second picture camouflage is good but I don't that is the right place to wear it. It is good in Desert Area


----------



## django

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Like others... ive also come to notice this camo.. any idea?
> 
> @Game.Invade @TaimiKhan
> 
> View attachment 369943
> View attachment 369944
> View attachment 369945
> 
> 
> View attachment 369946


It is like the British army camo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

django said:


> It is like the British army camo



I also doubt that these are Pakistani Soldiers. But I am trusting @DESERT FIGHTER here and let's hope members like @Horus and @F.O.X and others can shed some light on this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> I also doubt that these are Pakistani Soldiers. But I am trusting @DESERT FIGHTER here and let's hope members like @Horus and @F.O.X and others can shed some light on this



Maybe on some exercise to UK...


However they are SSG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Maybe on some exercise to UK...
> 
> 
> However they are SSG.
> View attachment 369979







This Uniform is not looking like British either these are British Soldiers Even the Uniform in the extreme left is not similar to the picture you posted. So we need some insiders to confirm it or tell what is going on here


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## django

Zarvan said:


> I also doubt that these are Pakistani Soldiers. But I am trusting @DESERT FIGHTER here and let's hope members like @Horus and @F.O.X and others can shed some light on this


Perhaps they are on a overseas exercise????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pzfz

i posted these pictures. they are NOT from Pakistan. the flora and geography does not match. the camo in question is aussie/nz/brit multicam. neither are the guns pak issued weapons. nor the vehicles or the vests. safe to say either arabs training in europe or nz OR paks deputed for training. either way it should not be seen as a makeover for any pak forces unit with respect to camo or personal protection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

pzfz said:


> i posted these pictures. they are NOT from Pakistan. the flora and geography does not match. the camo in question is aussie/nz/brit multicam. neither are the guns pak issued weapons. nor the vehicles or the vests. safe to say either arabs training in europe or nz OR paks deputed for training. either way it should not be seen as a makeover for any pak forces unit with respect to camo or personal protection.



Those are M-4s standard SSG weapon... The helmets and Kevlar too ..
Brits etc wear this - MK6

https://www.surplusandoutdoors.com/kevlar-helmet-mk6-british-army-326558.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Like others... ive also come to notice this camo.. any idea?
> 
> @Game.Invade @TaimiKhan
> 
> View attachment 369943
> View attachment 369944
> View attachment 369945
> 
> 
> View attachment 369946


These are SSG guys, no doubt in that. Pictures taken in Pakistan, not UK. I'll ask around.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pzfz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Those are M-4s standard SSG weapon... The helmets and Kevlar too ..
> Brits etc wear this - MK6
> 
> https://www.surplusandoutdoors.com/kevlar-helmet-mk6-british-army-326558.html



sigh. SSG have never used that M4 version with that particular stock or the plate carrier. There is no kevlar vest in the pictures (kevlar is soft armor - the picture shows a hard armor plate carrier). Never have any branch of the Pak Armed Forces ever used a modern plate carrier depicted in the picture, nor the woodland rhodesian recon vests (RRV) depicted in the third picture. The camo is a brit variation of multicam (longer strokes) but with a different color palette. the aussies and the kiwis use the same camo derivative. would not be surprised if brit-influenced gcc countries also use that particular camo. hand-me-downs, individual purchase, or training abroad are more likely.


----------



## AMG_12

Rarely Seen M-198

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

pzfz said:


> sigh. SSG have never used that M4 version with that particular stock



This stock?















> or the plate carrier. There is no kevlar vest in the pictures (kevlar is soft armor - the picture shows a hard armor plate carrier). Never have any branch of the Pak Armed Forces ever used a modern plate carrier depicted in the picture


They are in use ... and even being produced and marketed... See IDEAS 2016 pic... 

gtart from that russian company is also offering them to PA... Infact the old plate type vests are being replaced... search forum.


> nor the woodland rhodesian recon vests (RRV) depicted in the third picture. The camo is a brit variation of multicam (longer strokes) but with a different color palette. the aussies and the kiwis use the same camo derivative. would not be surprised if brit-influenced gcc countries also use that particular camo. hand-me-downs, individual purchase, or training abroad are more likely.


There are several type of camos being used by Pak mil... recently we even saw pic of PA troops wearing a camo similiar to ACU..

SPD camo is also similiar to USMC Marpat digital camo and so on...


Also no Arab mil wears Maroon berets its pretty much unique to SSG... on previous pages u will even see SSG with their maroon berets and woodland wearin it.

Now i dont know if they did or are changin their camo.. but they soldiers are def PA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slides

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> This stock?
> 
> 
> View attachment 370484



That's not an SSG picture, right?


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Slides said:


> That's not an SSG picture, right?



That's the thing they are ssg. We just don't know why they're wearing that uniform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slides

WaLeEdK2 said:


> That's the thing they are ssg. We just don't know why they're wearing that uniform.



I have seen no proof indicating they are SSG. They might be Brit Pakistani for all I know.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Slides said:


> I have seen no proof indicating they are SSG. They might be Brit Pakistani for all I know.


They look Pak... The uniform/Beret is SSG .. No brit or arab mil wears Maroon berets... and thats not the only pic.. u will find em wearin the camo jackets over woodland etc.. so Yes they are SSG but we are not sure if thats some new camo or if they are on trainin .. which still doesnt explain why... because even on training/ex the troops wear their own camo/uniform and not the host military's.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Slides said:


> I have seen no proof indicating they are SSG. They might be Brit Pakistani for all I know.



It's either that but i think they're in the UK for an exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

We need some one who is serving in Army to clear this situation ???

@F.O.X @Icarus @Xeric


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154560972962663

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://www.facebook.com/SAirCollection/


----------



## pzfz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> This stock?
> 
> 
> View attachment 370484
> 
> 
> View attachment 370487
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are in use ... and even being produced and marketed... See IDEAS 2016 pic...
> 
> gtart from that russian company is also offering them to PA... Infact the old plate type vests are being replaced... search forum.
> 
> There are several type of camos being used by Pak mil... recently we even saw pic of PA troops wearing a camo similiar to ACU..
> 
> SPD camo is also similiar to USMC Marpat digital camo and so on...
> 
> 
> Also no Arab mil wears Maroon berets its pretty much unique to SSG... on previous pages u will even see SSG with their maroon berets and woodland wearin it.
> 
> Now i dont know if they did or are changin their camo.. but they soldiers are def PA.



Different (slightly) stock. Also different rails. You have a hard time with id'ing the type of vests. IDEAS 2016 did NOT have SPC or modular plate carriers. they were just 90s/early 2000s style vests with added molle webbing. nor does pak have RRVs (rhodesian recon vests). The vests that you think are bulletproof vests aren't even bulletproof vests. Just tactical vests. Neither is the russian vest a modular plate carrier.

These pictures show a newer vest (see the detachable plate insert pouch and a plastic-like shoulder harness). Kudos if Pak finally graduated to a newer vest instead of making excuses for the old type of vests and hyping them up as (modern) bulletproof vests. Training abroad usually involves wearing a different combat suit and borrowing equipment but not the hats. My guess is that these are hand-me downs or individual purchases IF these pictures are from Pakistan.

NONE of the Pak camos are remotely like ACU. SPD does use marpat, so do a bunch of militias in the syria and iraq (amongst others).

See THIS for a vest of the same camo pattern as the uniforms in the mentioned pics. The guy on the right. mish-mash of vests and camo. points to individual/private purchase - allowed in sf groups.


----------



## ghazi52

Bajaur Agency, FATA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

airborne






from an Indian documentary; it shows a poster of a Pakistani Sindh Ranger as a target; how pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Like others... ive also come to notice this camo.. any idea?
> 
> @Game.Invade @TaimiKhan
> 
> View attachment 369943
> View attachment 369944
> View attachment 369945
> 
> 
> View attachment 369946


 
My guess is these are either our guys during training in UK. See in first pic the 2 guys are wearing brown shoes, UK army guys wear such brown colored shoes. 

https://armycadets.com/images/made/..._Awards_Ceremony_group_shot_695_492_80_c1.jpg

http://www.patchwayjournal.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/patchway-army-cadets-group.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

TaimiKhan said:


> My guess is these are either our guys during training in UK. See in first pic the 2 guys are wearing brown shoes, UK army guys wear such brown colored shoes.
> 
> https://armycadets.com/images/made/..._Awards_Ceremony_group_shot_695_492_80_c1.jpg
> 
> http://www.patchwayjournal.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/patchway-army-cadets-group.jpg


Yes could but there are chances that we have exactly copied there camouflage because we are doing it. Our Air Force one is also a copy as well as our Nuclear Security Guys they also wear copy of a uniform worn by certain section of USA Armed Forces.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

Zarvan said:


> Yes could but there are chances that we have exactly copied there camouflage because we are doing it. Our Air Force one is also a copy as well as our Nuclear Security Guys they also wear copy of a uniform worn by certain section of USA Armed Forces.



SSG walay mar jayeen gae but camo change nahien karain gae.  

If they had wanted they would have done long time back and i doubt they will choose the UK army multi cam type camo. They will stick to something like woodland digital camo style as woodland camo goes with our territory and for plans the regular army camo is very good for usage. 

I don't understand airforce guys though new camo blends with the tarmac of airfields but no usage anywhere else. 

And i believe you are wrong about the SPD guys as they wear digital camo which i haven't seen with US forces. Below are pics for your understanding. 

http://agencieslive.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/d0e5b457074a8dc6146ba7e512304cab.jpg

https://www.pakistanarmy.gov.pk/awpreview/pDetails.aspx?pType=PressRelease&pID=139

Before the digital camo, olive green was their dress:

https://www.samaa.tv/pakistan/2012/11/550-spd-security-force-trainees-pass-out-from-src-hyderabad/



Zarvan said:


> Yes could but there are chances that we have exactly copied there camouflage because we are doing it. Our Air Force one is also a copy as well as our Nuclear Security Guys they also wear copy of a uniform worn by certain section of USA Armed Forces.



SSG walay mar jayeen gae but camo change nahien karain gae.  

If they had wanted they would have done long time back and i doubt they will choose the UK army multi cam type camo. They will stick to something like woodland digital camo style as woodland camo goes with our territory and for plans the regular army camo is very good for usage. 

I don't understand airforce guys though new camo blends with the tarmac of airfields but no usage anywhere else. 

And i believe you are wrong about the SPD guys as they wear digital camo which i haven't seen with US forces. Below are pics for your understanding. 

http://agencieslive.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/d0e5b457074a8dc6146ba7e512304cab.jpg

https://www.pakistanarmy.gov.pk/awpreview/pDetails.aspx?pType=PressRelease&pID=139

Before the digital camo, olive green was their dress:

https://www.samaa.tv/pakistan/2012/11/550-spd-security-force-trainees-pass-out-from-src-hyderabad/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

TaimiKhan said:


> SSG walay mar jayeen gae but camo change nahien karain gae.
> 
> If they had wanted they would have done long time back and i doubt they will choose the UK army multi cam type camo. They will stick to something like woodland digital camo style as woodland camo goes with our territory and for plans the regular army camo is very good for usage.
> 
> I don't understand airforce guys though new camo blends with the tarmac of airfields but no usage anywhere else.
> 
> And i believe you are wrong about the SPD guys as they wear digital camo which i haven't seen with US forces. Below are pics for your understanding.
> 
> http://agencieslive.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/d0e5b457074a8dc6146ba7e512304cab.jpg
> 
> https://www.pakistanarmy.gov.pk/awpreview/pDetails.aspx?pType=PressRelease&pID=139
> 
> Before the digital camo, olive green was their dress:
> 
> https://www.samaa.tv/pakistan/2012/11/550-spd-security-force-trainees-pass-out-from-src-hyderabad/
> 
> 
> 
> SSG walay mar jayeen gae but camo change nahien karain gae.
> 
> If they had wanted they would have done long time back and i doubt they will choose the UK army multi cam type camo. They will stick to something like woodland digital camo style as woodland camo goes with our territory and for plans the regular army camo is very good for usage.
> 
> I don't understand airforce guys though new camo blends with the tarmac of airfields but no usage anywhere else.
> 
> And i believe you are wrong about the SPD guys as they wear digital camo which i haven't seen with US forces. Below are pics for your understanding.
> 
> http://agencieslive.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/d0e5b457074a8dc6146ba7e512304cab.jpg
> 
> https://www.pakistanarmy.gov.pk/awpreview/pDetails.aspx?pType=PressRelease&pID=139
> 
> Before the digital camo, olive green was their dress:
> 
> https://www.samaa.tv/pakistan/2012/11/550-spd-security-force-trainees-pass-out-from-src-hyderabad/



I know they wear digital camo and I have seen USA soldiers wearing that one.


----------



## TaimiKhan

Zarvan said:


> I know they wear digital camo and I have seen USA soldiers wearing that one.



US Army new camo uniform is this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scorpion_W2

US Marines use this system & its woodland system is used by our SPD guys: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MARPAT

US Navy: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uniforms_of_the_United_States_Navy#Navy_Working_Uniform

& US Airforce with our Af using same: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airman_Battle_Uniform


----------



## ghazi52

DEFENCE MINISTER VISITS PAKISTAN NAVY UNITS AT JNB ORMARA





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154586957507663

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Inspector General Frontier Corps Balochistan (IGFC) Major General Nadeem Ahmed Anjum visited Dera Bugti on Wednesday. IGFC visited Bambore Gallery where he was briefed about it's concept & layout. IGFC appreciated the efforts of Bambore Rifles in preservation of Baloch Culture. IGFC inaugurated Jinnah Hall at FCPS&C Dera Bugti; which is newly renovated by BR.


----------



## AMG_12

SSGN Skydivers over Ormara

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## Talon

Any Falcon BMS user..???


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1333579040046413


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

\

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

@DESERT FIGHTER @Game.Invade

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMG_12

Okay, my post got deleted for posting personal photos. @Zarvan it was an exercise held in the UK in the months of November and December. The contingent comprised of officers of the SSG. Field exercises were conducted in the Scotland and Wales. I posted photos of the officials involved in the exercise but it got deleted due to the specified reason. I hope that clears the cloud of doubt.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Inception-06

Game.Invade said:


> Okay, my post got deleted for posting personal photos. @Zarvan it was an exercise held in the UK in the months of November and December. The contingent comprised of officers of the SSG. Field exercises were conducted in the Scotland and Wales. I posted photos of the officials involved in the exercise but it got deleted due to the specified reason. I hope that clears the cloud of doubt.




Beautiful blue ocean and nature !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://www.facebook.com/SAirCollection/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Best thing about Air Force guy is he is wearing same color camouflage as his Uniform unlike Army guys who often destroy whole purpose of camouflage by wearing black bullet proof jacket on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pzfz

hate to break it to you but they are not even bullet proof jackets.


----------



## Zarvan

Are these those Russian Jackets ??? Which a Russian Company made for us ?????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Zarvan said:


> Are these those Russian Jackets ??? Which a Russian Company made for us ?????????


No. 

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CzLNMdhWIAAKAGe.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slides

pzfz said:


> hate to break it to you but they are not even bullet proof jackets.


Correct. It is a load bearing vest meant for distributing weight to be better able to carry ammunition and other supplies.

I do not know if they have kevlar to help to protect against fragmentation injuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Zarvan said:


> Best thing about Air Force guy is he is wearing same color camouflage as his Uniform unlike Army guys who often destroy whole purpose of camouflage by wearing black bullet proof jacket on it.


@Bilal Khan (Quwa) Why are soldiers wearing these instead of bullet proof jackets ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Zarvan said:


> @Bilal Khan (Quwa) Why are soldiers wearing these instead of bullet proof jackets ?


They might be wearing plate carriers underneath, if not during exercises, then in actual operations for sure. @blain2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

abandoned near quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Heuy over Balochistan










*






*NAVY






View attachment 372821



Frozen frontiers




*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*FC -- Choppers and bikes:*











*Cobra over Balochistan






Sand storm




*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## nightingale

Simply wow images n thread


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pzfz

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> They might be wearing plate carriers underneath, if not during exercises, then in actual operations for sure. @blain2



They're not. You would be able to see it clearly. Pak simply doesn't have the resources nor the foresight to have a concrete policy regarding personal protection. I'll say it again: the generals that gave their biradari contracts for these vests should be rounded up. Money making racket that serves no purpose. 20 year old technology that ends up being twice (having plate carriers separate from the load bearing vest) as expensive (and heavier) in the long run. Just order a molle plate carrier (don't need to have the associated plates all the time) and kill two birds (plate armor and load bearing) with one stone. 

I realize some SF might prefer a separated set-up.


----------



## AMG_12

Kotli AJK-SSGN Snipers, Photos from September















Captured in Shawal

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## AMG_12



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Kompromat

They look like foreign operators in training etc.



Game.Invade said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Please identify the rifle next to the AW @MilSpec



Game.Invade said:


> Kotli AJK-SSGN Snipers, Photos from September
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captured in Shawal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Zarvan said:


> @Bilal Khan (Quwa) Why are soldiers wearing these instead of bullet proof jackets ?


They most likely have a Kevlar vest underneath. But the vest they are wearing is important for carrying the goodies they need as being a part of a Special Forces unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Readerdefence

shimshali said:


> View attachment 372765
> View attachment 372766
> View attachment 372767
> View attachment 372768
> View attachment 372769
> View attachment 372770
> View attachment 372771
> 
> 
> abandoned near quetta
> View attachment 372772


Is it in Pakistan ?


----------



## Path-Finder

Horus said:


> Please identify the rifle next to the AW @MilSpec


This is;







Steel Core rifles I posted more pics here;
https://defence.pk/threads/pakistan-military-multimedia.30020/page-388#post-8981987

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Horus said:


> Please identify the rifle next to the AW @MilSpec


nope...Pak.


----------



## AMG_12

Horus said:


> They look like foreign operators in training etc.


Nope, SSG operators.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 373329
> View attachment 373330
> View attachment 373331
> View attachment 373332


In first picture is it Army Uniform ???????????


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> In first picture is it Army Uniform ???????????


Yes it is.


----------



## imama.n

Pakistan Army ko salute paish krti hu, Pak army zindabad


----------



## khanasifm

Looks like f22 is carrying 4 launchers for c-802a and 3 launchers rounded for a different version of land attack ??? /anti ship missiles, looks like launchers on 4th Azmat class FAC, unless its my vision and impression is wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 373329
> View attachment 373330
> View attachment 373331
> View attachment 373332


Is this operator SSW, if so then SSW have already started to use SCAR unless he is testing the weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bananarepublic

Readerdefence said:


> Is it in Pakistan ?



yes it is in pakistan


----------



## Readerdefence

shimshali said:


> yes it is in pakistan


Thanks for your reply do you have any more info on this when and how ?


----------



## bananarepublic

Readerdefence said:


> Thanks for your reply do you have any more info on this when and how ?



well i dont know i just downloaded from a Facebook page .


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid inspecting the Pakistan Army units in Dhaka Cantonment with the GOC East Pakistan Maj. Gen. Ayub Khan, 1948.


----------



## Path-Finder

django said:


> Is this operator SSW, if so then SSW have already started to use SCAR unless he is testing the weapon.


this pic is old from last year's trials!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Path-Finder said:


> this pic is old from last year's trials!


Damn!!!!! A certain Hazrat will be disappointed.


----------



## Path-Finder

django said:


> Damn!!!!! A certain Hazrat will be disappointed.



Hazrat is on a safar'e Ishiq with SCAR but for people who wish to be in the know! This guy is holding the SCAR in both pics is the same and CZ 807 is in the DMR role!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

Path-Finder said:


> Hazrat is on a safar'e Ishiq with SCAR but for people who wish to be in the know! This guy is holding the SCAR in both pics is the same and CZ 807 is in the DMR role!


Yep I also figured that out myself, it is clearly the same chap and not Colombian special ops.Kudos bro and may the SCAR be with you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Frontier Corps Balochistan opens up a state of the art hospital in Quetta.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1812531095636113

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pics from early 2016






View attachment 373772

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*FC-2 Balochistan 







































*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## django

ghazi52 said:


>


I cannot wait to see these old wooden G-3s go







DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *FC-2 Balochistan
> 
> View attachment 373791
> 
> 
> View attachment 373785
> 
> 
> View attachment 373787
> 
> *
> 
> *
> View attachment 373789
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 373786
> 
> View attachment 373790
> 
> 
> View attachment 373784
> *


He looks pure badass.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pak-Soul said:


> Sad to see young officers armed with old guns fixed by electric tape.



They are PMA Cadets... Those rifles are almost gone and used for training and parade purposes at max these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> They are PMA Cadets... Those rifles are almost gone and used for training and parade purposes at max these days.


I hardly believe they are gone. I often see many soldiers sitting in trucks carrying these

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bossman

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> They are PMA Cadets... Those rifles are almost gone and used for training and parade purposes at max these days.


 They are not held together by tape but the tape is being used as to seal to make sure the gun is not loaded.


----------



## Readerdefence

ghazi52 said:


>


Hi guy in the first pic on the right is he not having his mag in the gun


----------



## saumyasupratik

I believe a few days ago I saw a PA soldier armed with an AK with a GP-25 UBGL. I am not able to find it again. If there are photos of such combination available can someone please post them again?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

saumyasupratik said:


> I believe a few days ago I saw a PA soldier armed with an AK with a GP-25 UBGL. I am not able to find it again. If there are photos of such combination available can someone please post them again?



2014







2004-5











Old pic

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

I find FC Balochistan guys to be more badas$ than regular troops of PA. @DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

FC-2. -- 2014-15























Areesh said:


> I find FC Balochistan guys to be more badas$ than regular troops of PA. @DESERT FIGHTER



Me too... My father commanded a FC-2 corps...

These guys are rough & tough...

Once our troops were ambushed .. 3 guys injured... I went along with my father to visit the site ... ot should I say that my father used to do a lot .. Whenever shyt happened or was happening he used to go out with his troops... To the fighting...
Now there were 2 soldiers who received bullets in their chest and upper body... Whom were sent for med treatment (called a med evac heli)bbefore we reached the place of ambush.... We learnt that one soldier was refusing to leave ... And than the guy comes and salutes .. His jaw was shattered (bullet hit his jaw).. And with that ghastly wound he was smiling or trying to smile ... Admant not to leave and go after the bastards.. I could barely look at him.. That guy was a djin not a human.... Any man would have fainted or worse but not him.

Most of FC-2 soldiers are from tribal areas of FATA,Balochistan and some Serikis from DIK region .. Mostly Seriki speaking Baloch.

A lot of the soldiers from tribal areas specifically mehsud and wazir are authorised to wear their long tribal style hair...

Like him;







These guys are mad AF..

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Areesh

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> FC-2. -- 2014-15
> 
> View attachment 373956
> View attachment 373959
> View attachment 373960
> View attachment 373961
> View attachment 373962
> View attachment 373963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too... My father commanded a FC-2 corps...
> 
> These guys are rough & tough...
> 
> Once our troops were ambushed .. 3 guys injured... I went along with my father to visit the site ... ot should I say that my father used to do a lot .. Whenever shyt happened or was happening he used to go out with his troops... To the fighting...
> Now there were 2 soldiers who received bullets in their chest and upper body... Whom were sent for med treatment (called a med evac heli)bbefore we reached the place of ambush.... We learnt that one soldier was refusing to leave ... And than the guy comes and salutes .. His jaw was shattered (bullet hit his jaw).. And with that ghastly wound he was smiling or trying to smile ... Admant not to leave and go after the bastards.. I could barely look at him.. That guy was a djin not a human.... Any man would have fainted or worse but not him.
> 
> Most of FC-2 soldiers are from tribal areas of FATA,Balochistan and some Serikis from DIK region .. Mostly Seriki speaking Baloch.
> 
> A lot of the soldiers from tribal areas specifically mehsud and wazir are authorised to wear their long tribal style hair...
> 
> Like him;
> 
> View attachment 373964
> 
> 
> 
> These guys are mad AF..



I think most of these guys are from FATA. May be that is the reason they look so rough and tough and dangerous even more than PA troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Areesh said:


> I think most of these guys are from FATA. May be that is the reason they look so rough and tough and dangerous even more than PA troops.



As I said FATA,Tribal/rural Balochistan and DIK reason ... 

Their physical criteria is also tougher than PA... The minimum height required is around 5'10.. Let's say it's the average height ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Areesh said:


> I think most of these guys are from FATA. May be that is the reason they look so rough and tough and dangerous even more than PA troops.


They are FC Baluchistan not KPK


----------



## Areesh

Zarvan said:


> They are FC Baluchistan not KPK



Yeah but many recruits are from KPK and FATA too.


----------



## saumyasupratik

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 2014
> 
> View attachment 373943
> 
> 
> 
> 2004-5
> 
> View attachment 373944
> 
> 
> View attachment 373942
> 
> 
> Old pic
> 
> View attachment 373950



Many thanks, the one from 2014 was the one I was looking for. 

It would seem SSG has acquired a few quanitities of the Bulgarian AR M1 rifles, milled receiver, 90* gas block, long slotted flash hider and the black furniture.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

saumyasupratik said:


> Many thanks, the one from 2014 was the one I was looking for.
> 
> It would seem SSG has acquired a few quanitities of the Bulgarian AR M1 rifles, milled receiver, 90* gas block, long slotted flash hider and the black furniture.


Have been in service since over a decade... first seen during red mosque ops.







Btwn the soldier is a regular not SSG... only woodland camos are SSG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

GPMG made in Belgian company name FN or Russian PKM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=579619072208591





Azerbaijan and Pakistan armed forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


> GPMG made in Belgian company name FN or Russian PKM.


PKM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Pak Army ke officers aur jawan chup kar pakistan ka 80% budget khanay main masroof.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

یخ بستہ ہوائیں چاروں طرف برف ہی برف لہو جمادینے والی سردی بھی ہمارے جوانوں کے جذبوں کی حرارت کم نہیں کرسکتی۔
پاک فوج پر چلانے والےبھنسے،موچی،کوّے،روشنی ،اندھیرے کو ایک سیاچن کا چکر لگوالائیں تو شائد پورا ہفتہ چولہے پر بیٹھے رہیں۔

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Does anyone know the purpose of this?


----------



## Zarvan

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Does anyone know the purpose of this?


Survival Training


----------



## django

saumyasupratik said:


> Many thanks, the one from 2014 was the one I was looking for.
> 
> It would seem SSG has acquired a few quanitities of the Bulgarian AR M1 rifles, milled receiver, 90* gas block, long slotted flash hider and the black furniture.


And here was me thinking it was AK 103

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*




 *
Prime Minister Nawaz Sahrif on Monday inaugurated the up-gradation project of Wah Brass Mill.
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## django

Now this is what you call a beast of a weapon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

what the hell is going on with different camos nowadays?

This looks like a lighter and less dense variant of the new FC uniform

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

django said:


> Now this is what you call a beast of a weapon


50 cal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WiderMan

PAF F-16C Block 52+ recovering from a Red Flag 16-4 mission at Nellis AFB.


----------



## bananarepublic



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bananarepublic



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Now operational with Pakistan Army Aviation, the M-134 Minigun can fire up to 6000, 7.62x51 rounds/minute from its 6 barrels.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WiderMan

A bit old but badass picture of an ssg operative in North Waziristan. [3500x2333]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMG_12

SSGN

Reactions: Like Like:

5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Quetta cantt..






Captain Ruhullah Shaheed

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WiderMan

the majestic three.




Photo by Hamid Khizri.




PAAC Mi-17 at deosai plains, some of the highest plateaus in the world (average height is 4,100 m).

Photo - Hamid Khziri.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

visits South Waziristan Agency.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pzfz

Zarvan said:


>



hand-me-down brit multicam again.


----------



## Zarvan

pzfz said:


> hand-me-down brit multicam again.


Well it seem we have also started using this because the terrain is Pakistani. It seem our Army are also now producing and using this one


----------



## WiderMan

PAF C-130 Hercules on finals at RAF Fairford, during the Royal International Air Tattoo 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajput Warrior

*Arabian monsoon 2015*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

That's Monal Restaurant in the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bananarepublic

Windjammer said:


>



ohh the river system inside a glacier one of the best way to navigate inside it...


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan and Turkish Naval Ships as part of the Aman17 exercises in the Arabian Sea off the coast of Karachi.
__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Zarvan said:


>


@Zarvan forget about SCAR this kitted up type-56 is more than capable of doing the job and it is damn cheap.. what you say @Path-Finder ????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

django said:


> @Zarvan forget about SCAR this kitted up type-56 is more than capable of doing the job and it is damn cheap.. what you say @Path-Finder ????????


Hazrat @Zarvan is better qualified to answer this, my darwaishy is in the shadows and the Mufakkiry is dwarfed in the presence of Hazrat @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

django said:


> @Zarvan forget about SCAR this kitted up type-56 is more than capable of doing the job and it is damn cheap.. what you say @Path-Finder ????????


It has both range and accuracy issues but yes with new Assault Rifles optics are also needed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Zarvan said:


> It has both range and accuracy issues but yes with new Assault Rifles optics are also needed


I read on an AK forum that of all AKs evaluated by the US navy seals , they found the type 56 to be the best variant, give it a scope and you have reasonable accuracy, also great stopping power and legendary robustness and reliability.Kudos



Path-Finder said:


> Hazrat @Zarvan is better qualified to answer this, my darwaishy is in the shadows and the Mufakkiry is dwarfed in the presence of Hazrat @Zarvan


So SCAR it is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Path-Finder said:


> Hazrat @Zarvan is better qualified to answer this, my darwaishy is in the shadows and the Mufakkiry is dwarfed in the presence of Hazrat @Zarvan



Roohani Powers are also using SCAR-H these days to fight evil jinns and Shayateen. Take that you SCAR HATER

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bananarepublic

Zarvan said:


> It has both range and accuracy issues but yes with new Assault Rifles optics are also needed





django said:


> I read on an AK forum that of all AKs evaluated by the US navy seals , they found the type 56 to be the best variant, give it a scope and you have reasonable accuracy, also great stopping power and legendary robustness and reliability.Kudos
> 
> 
> So SCAR it is


 i am confused do we use type 56 or type 81 ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

shimshali said:


> i am confused do we use type 56 or type 81 ???


Type 56 though SSG have used type 81 up until the early stages of the Musharraf era.Kudos


----------



## bananarepublic

django said:


> Type 56 though SSG have used type 81 up until the early stages of the Musharraf era.Kudos



So then which one do we produce locally and what is the main difference between them except for the bayonet changes


----------



## django

shimshali said:


> So then which one do we produce locally and what is the main difference between them except for the bayonet changes


POF was producing a version of AK-47, it was not type 56, its stock and barrel was different than type 56.


----------



## bananarepublic

then the ones used in FATA were not locally produced 


django said:


> POF was producing a version of AK-47, it was not type 56, its stock and barrel was different than type 56.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Multinational Naval Exercise AMAN-17 came to its conclusion with spectacular sea maneuvers and Fleet Review in the North Arabian Sea, today amid a joint resolve of 37 countries - “Together for Peace”.
Prime Minister of Islamic Republic of Pakistan Muhammad Nawaz Sharif was the Chief Guest on the occasion. Upon arrival onboard Pakistan Navy Ship NASR, the Chief Guest was received by Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

shimshali said:


> then the ones used in FATA were not locally produced


No , imports from China, very reliable indeed.


----------



## Path-Finder

Bratva said:


> Roohani Powers are also using SCAR-H these days to fight evil jinns and Shayateen. Take that you SCAR HATER


I am a 'talabgar of maffi' now for being a SCAR hater

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mid Sea Refuelling..............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aziqbal

First time ever heard the term mid sea 

You mean under way replenishment or UNREP


----------



## circuitbaba

Jf-17's 5 sqd Pakistan Zindabad


----------



## WiderMan

No.14 sqn re-equipment ceremony








FC SOG

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Most of the pictures on the latest pages are years old and posted before.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Green Arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> Mid Sea Refuelling..............



*looks like there is room to put more ssm launcher on f22p next to existing launchers *


----------



## django

Pak troops in Africa alongside Portuguese Commandos.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

Weapon accuracy is not a function of optics. Good optics help in better aimin, but weapon "accuracy" is a function of design and engineering tolerances. Lower the tolerance limits result in better fit and function, higher accuracy and higher sensitivity foreign materials i.e. sand, dust, residue.

Higher tolerance limits would result in looser fit, lower accuracy and lower sensitivity to foreign materials, thus making the weapon more robust and reliable.

A case in point AR15 vs AK47. While AR15 is more accurate, it is sensitive and more prone to jamming and requires higher maintenance. Comparatively, AK47 is less accurate but highly dependable as it seldom jams and needs very little to no maintenance. 




django said:


> I read on an AK forum that of all AKs evaluated by the US navy seals , they found the type 56 to be the best variant, give it a scope and you have reasonable accuracy, also great stopping power and legendary robustness and reliability.Kudos
> 
> 
> So SCAR it is





Nice pic, do you have one without the inset on top left



ghazi52 said:


> Multinational Naval Exercise AMAN-17 came to its conclusion with spectacular sea maneuvers and Fleet Review in the North Arabian Sea, today amid a joint resolve of 37 countries - “Together for Peace”.
> Prime Minister of Islamic Republic of Pakistan Muhammad Nawaz Sharif was the Chief Guest on the occasion. Upon arrival onboard Pakistan Navy Ship NASR, the Chief Guest was received by Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Thorough Pro said:


> Weapon accuracy is not a function of optics. Good optics help in better aimin, but weapon "accuracy" is a function of design and engineering tolerances. Lower the tolerance limits result in better fit and function, higher accuracy and higher sensitivity foreign materials i.e. sand, dust, residue.


The improved aim enhances the accuracy of the operator of course hence "improved accuracy"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mumm-Ra

Green Arrow said:


> View attachment 377658


Couldn't stop laughing at this pic


----------



## ghazi52

Thorough Pro said:


> Nice pic, do you have one without the inset on top left

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bananarepublic

Windjammer said:


>



this is a first time i am seeing them use such helmet with cameo can u give us detail..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon

shimshali said:


> this is a first time i am seeing them use such helmet with cameo can u give us detail..


its from ARMA 3 or 2...player skin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bananarepublic

Hodor said:


> its from ARMA 3 or 2...player skin


----------



## Talon

shimshali said:


>


u got the detail...eh? :p


----------



## ghazi52

Afghan boy wanders into Pakistan gets rescued by the Frontier Corps.









Shoot-on-Sight Orders Issued over illegal crossings from Afghanistan into Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saumyasupratik

Path-Finder said:


> Hazrat @Zarvan is better qualified to answer this, my darwaishy is in the shadows and the Mufakkiry is dwarfed in the presence of Hazrat @Zarvan



Interesting, that rear optic is a PVS-14 NVD on a USGI NVD mount. The quadrail and vertical foregrip look like the UTG Quadrail and Trinity Force 3 position vertical foregrip.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Note: this is not near afghan border. most likely eastern border.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pzfz

no way that's anywhere close to the afghanistani border.


----------



## ghazi52

Commander Peshawar Corps Lieutenant General Nazir Ahmed Butt visited loi Shalman khyber agency.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

As long as you live keep smiling because it brightens everybody's day..

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zee-Gen

ghazi52 said:


> Afghan boy wanders into Pakistan gets rescued by the Frontier Corps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot-on-Sight Orders Issued over illegal crossings from Afghanistan into Pakistan.


 
What a beautiful and yet powerful picture......emotionally.

Afghans must have to look to it, what we are doing with their children and what they did with ours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

*IN THE PAST WE DID STAND AND FIGHT-KARGIL 1999-well camouflaged Pakistani Artillery -empty ammunition boxes, shells, natural mud and stone were used to build hardened shelters for the Artillery guns. Above, on the top of the metallic building/shelters stones, sand and camouflage material were put, to cover the bunker and gun from Indian air surveillance.
*






*ONCE AGAIN CALL TO ARMS 

























*



Zarvan said:


>



122mm Gun gives very high agility and mobility !



ghazi52 said:


> Commander Peshawar Corps Lieutenant General Nazir Ahmed Butt visited loi Shalman khyber agency.




EXELENT ANTI-AIRCRAFT GUNS AND TANKS ARE NO PROVIDED TO ALL FRONTLINE TROOPS AT THE HINDUKUSH, these weapons are essential for our soldiers!

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

Ulla said:


> *IN THE PAST WE DID STAND AND FIGHT-KARGIL 1999-well camouflaged Pakistani Artillery -empty ammunition boxes, shells, natural mud and stone were used to build hardened shelters for the Artillery guns. Above, on the top of the metallic building/shelters stones, sand and camouflage material were put, to cover the bunker and gun from Indian air surveillance.
> *
> View attachment 378848
> 
> 
> *ONCE AGAIN CALL TO ARMS
> View attachment 378851
> View attachment 378850
> View attachment 378849
> View attachment 378852
> View attachment 378853
> View attachment 378854
> View attachment 378855
> View attachment 378856
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 122mm Gun gives very high agility and mobility !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXELENT ANTI-AIRCRAFT GUNS AND TANKS ARE NO PROVIDED TO ALL FRONTLINE TROOPS AT THE HINDUKUSH, these weapons are essential for our soldiers!


Are these pictures from parade or the weapons are being moved to Afghanistan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> Are these pictures from parade or the weapons are being moved to Afghanistan ?



A selam my friend,do you like the pictures ? Guns on Mercedes Trucks ? If so give me rating


They are already there; 12.7mm AA is standard, 37mmAA (check today ISPR picture) is provided for main bases and hardened posts at the frontline for direct fire, for indirect long Range 130mm M-46 and 122 mm D-30 are in service with our Frontline Troops.

These weapons don't need to be moved, they are already deployed, it's just that there is* NOW An ADDITIONAL* DEPLOYMENT! (picture are from parade but this weapon are deployed)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

ghazi52 said:


> As long as you live keep smiling because it brightens everybody's day..


These Toyota Hilux feel like an insult to soldiers we need MRAP. For GOD sake we need them fast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WiderMan

PAF Mi-17 helicopter flies over the Presidential Palace.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rajput Warrior

*
Special Services Group naval commandos take part in the first day of the multinational naval exercise Aman-17 in Karachi on February 11, 2017. The international exercise will feature harbour and sea phases with a variety of activities,...More*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Well equipped.
Pakistan's border with Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

ghazi52 said:


> Well equipped.
> Pakistan's border with Afghanistan.



Well at least the helmets are now being painted!


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Slides

ghazi52 said:


> Well equipped.
> Pakistan's border with Afghanistan.




They should be taught better checkpost manning tactics. They're bunched up together unnecessarily.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajput Warrior



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Hey Windy brother, any HD pics of Block2 Thunders with IFR?



Windjammer said:


> View attachment 378946
> 
> 
> View attachment 378947
> 
> 
> View attachment 378948


----------



## Silver Fox XN

SSG Wallpaper



__ Silver Fox XN
__ Feb 23, 2017
__ 3


----------



## ghazi52

*







Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Thursday visited Siachin where he laid floral wreath at Yadgar-e- Shuhada of Gyari.












*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Inspector General Frontier Corps Balochistan (IGFC) Major General Nadeem Ahmed Anjum visited Chaman on Tuesday. IGFC was given guard of honor and wreath was laid at shuhada memorial.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Thursday visited Siachin where he laid floral wreath at Yadgar-e- Shuhada of Gyari.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




When will South Asian Armies get rid of this British era canes even brits has disband en the practice


----------



## sparten

Its tradition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WiderMan

simple yet a graceful picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

*OH-13S The First Helicopter of Pakistan Army*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835135486935068674

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jammer

Documentary-PAC Kamra:


----------



## ghazi52

First Ever Batch of 22 Lady Officers From the Sister Services along with 39 Male Officers and Airmen Earn their Para Wings at PAF Academy Risalpur.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Readerdefence

WiderMan said:


> View attachment 379532
> 
> simple yet a graceful picture.


Any idea why he has covered his shoulder badge and having hand written digits


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> FC-2. -- 2014-15
> 
> View attachment 373956
> View attachment 373959
> View attachment 373960
> View attachment 373961
> View attachment 373962
> View attachment 373963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too... My father commanded a FC-2 corps...
> 
> These guys are rough & tough...
> 
> Once our troops were ambushed .. 3 guys injured... I went along with my father to visit the site ... ot should I say that my father used to do a lot .. Whenever shyt happened or was happening he used to go out with his troops... To the fighting...
> Now there were 2 soldiers who received bullets in their chest and upper body... Whom were sent for med treatment (called a med evac heli)bbefore we reached the place of ambush.... We learnt that one soldier was refusing to leave ... And than the guy comes and salutes .. His jaw was shattered (bullet hit his jaw).. And with that ghastly wound he was smiling or trying to smile ... Admant not to leave and go after the bastards.. I could barely look at him.. That guy was a djin not a human.... Any man would have fainted or worse but not him.
> 
> Most of FC-2 soldiers are from tribal areas of FATA,Balochistan and some Serikis from DIK region .. Mostly Seriki speaking Baloch.
> 
> A lot of the soldiers from tribal areas specifically mehsud and wazir are authorised to wear their long tribal style hair...
> 
> Like him;
> 
> View attachment 373964
> 
> 
> 
> These guys are mad AF..



Banned again ? shabash !!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Soldiers patrol Gaddafi stadium

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

لیفٹیننٹ خاور شہاب جام شہادت نوش کر گئے today

RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Inception-06

@Signalian can you analyze the pictures in terms of APC, motivation COAS etc. ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Signalian

Ulla said:


> @Signalian can you analyze the pictures in terms of APC, motivation COAS etc. ?



Your nemesis, 12.7mm on an APC 

Troops look ok, could have given a better response. Some look as if they are anticipating something more, like words of encouragement or praise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WiderMan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> *
> PMA uniform looks more like Air force (Color) or just distortion of the color*



*
PMA uniform looks more like Air force (Color) or just distortion of the color*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Signalian said:


> Your nemesis, 12.7mm on an APC
> 
> Troops look ok, could have given a better response. Some look as if they are anticipating something more, like words of encouragement or praise.



Seems mix of regular Infantry and LCB, the pictures have not the same spirit as Raheel ERA!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

Cricket Security:




*
A Pakistani security force helicopter patrols over the tomb of Mumtaz Qadri:



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mingle

Ulla said:


> Cricket Security:
> View attachment 381515
> 
> *
> A Pakistani security force helicopter patrols over the tomb of Mumtaz Qadri:
> View attachment 381516
> *


We need Army for Club cricket Now ?



WiderMan said:


> View attachment 381431


Awesome pic Plane looks beautiful and sleek .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*SSGN *

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AMG_12

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 382408
> View attachment 382409
> View attachment 382410
> View attachment 382411
> View attachment 382412
> View attachment 382413
> View attachment 382414
> 
> 
> *SSGN *
> 
> View attachment 382415
> View attachment 382416
> View attachment 382417


Last picture is SSW, PS welcome back.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 382408
> View attachment 382409
> View attachment 382410
> View attachment 382411
> View attachment 382412
> View attachment 382413
> View attachment 382414
> 
> 
> *SSGN *
> 
> View attachment 382415
> View attachment 382416
> View attachment 382417



Welcome back sir jee.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

Old videos of T129 during their phase

https://scontent-sin6-1.cdninstagram.com/t50.2886-16/13303476_1629961070660954_365490963_n.mp4

https://scontent-sin6-1.cdninstagram.com/t50.2886-16/13526192_574695856042489_1851208094_s.mp4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TOPGUN

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 382758
> 
> 
> View attachment 382759
> 
> 
> View attachment 382760
> 
> 
> View attachment 382761




Outstanding pic's bro thanks for sharing as always

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://www.facebook.com/SAirCollection/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

Touseef_Afzal said:


> View attachment 382814



^^ @Signalian .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

HRK said:


> ^^ @Signalian .....


Thank you.

The soldiers standing behind officer are wearing jackets, so its a cold region (mountains) or the weather is cold. 

The guess for the formation sign shown on patch is of X-Corps (Rising Sun).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

Signalian said:


> Thank you.
> 
> The soldiers standing behind officer are wearing jackets, so its a cold region (mountains) or the weather is cold.
> 
> The guess for the formation sign shown on patch is of X-Corps (Rising Sun).


secondly if see the tires they indicate heavy use of the vehicle ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Signalian

HRK said:


> secondly if see the tires they indicate heavy use of the vehicle ...


agreed... probably in grassy area.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMG_12

HRK said:


> secondly if see the tires they indicate heavy use of the vehicle ...


SSG has them in service for the past few years. They're parked in Attock. You may scroll back a few pages to find a photo I posted. There are also some in service with the Mechanised/Armoured divisions along the Eastern Boundary used mainly for Reiki.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HRK

Game.Invade said:


> SSG has them in service for the past few years. They're parked in Attock. You may scroll back a few pages to find a photo I posted. There are also some in service with the Mechanised/Armoured divisions along the Eastern Boundary used mainly for Reiki.



would like to read your comment about the role & suggestion discussed in below quoted post
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistan-army-apc-inventory.87330/page-24#post-9260705 ....

it seems currently the use of ATVs are limited to special services only .... do you see any use of it with infantry & logistic support role at front lines

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Signalian said:


> Thank you.
> 
> The soldiers standing behind officer are wearing jackets, so its a cold region (mountains) or the weather is cold.
> 
> The guess for the formation sign shown on patch is of X-Corps (Rising Sun).


The jacket has Turkish Camo; hat has a Turkish flag. I'm guessing it was probably an exercise in Turkey's North East Region - correct me if i'm wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

HRK said:


> would like to read your comment about the role & suggestion discussed in below quoted post
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistan-army-apc-inventory.87330/page-24#post-9260705 ....
> 
> it seems currently the use of ATVs are limited to special services only .... do you see any use of it with infantry & logistic support role at front lines


Posted pics of PA soldiers with ATV in KPT (khairpur tamaywali) region from some ex dozen or so pages back.

FC BALOCHISTAN;

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## truthseeker2010

Ulla said:


> *A Pakistani security force helicopter patrols over the tomb of Mumtaz Qadri:
> View attachment 381516
> *



Tomb? am i red that right? 
May Allah help this nation and show them the righteous path.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> Commander Peshawar Corps Lieutenant General Nazir Ahmed Butt visited loi Shalman khyber agency.


Bunkers and setup on hilltops in the background as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

After a blizzard, Sharda, AJK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

Rising Falcon
https://www.facebook.com/SAirCollection


----------



## Signalian

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> The jacket has Turkish Camo; hat has a Turkish flag. I'm guessing it was probably an exercise in Turkey's North East Region - correct me if i'm wrong.


Pak Army written on left chest pocket.

Pak Flag above formation sign, left shoulder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah calls on Prince Hassan Bin Talal, Former Crown Prince of Jordan during an official visit to Jordan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

ghazi52 said:


> Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah calls on Prince Hassan Bin Talal, Former Crown Prince of Jordan during an official visit to Jordan.



His wife is Pakistani, Princess Sarvath al-Hassan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

What a landing.....................






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=992843560797356

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## truthseeker2010

ghazi52 said:


> What a landing.....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=992843560797356



I don't think its a good landing, it could damage the undercarriage.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Credits : Taimoor Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bananarepublic

*Ilyushin Il-78 preparing for 23 March *








i might take more pics of more planes

sorry for low quality i will take good pictures after the camera has charged up for now enjoy the mobile pics

puma with the guys on the ropes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Talon

truthseeker2010 said:


> I don't think its a good landing, it could damage the undercarriage.


its a specially designed landing to quickly drop/pickup troops and takeoff in case of any emergency or fast extraction...and its an amazing landing btw..!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujahid

*Islamabad yesterday ..*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Rehearsals - Pakistan Day Parade 2017





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154724539257663


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


>



Dude stop posting ancient pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dude stop posting ancient pics.
.................................................................................


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dude stop posting ancient pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 384134



A Man who defines SSG, Brigadier TM (Shaheed)

Operation Jiberalter:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Silver Fox XN

Duo



__ Silver Fox XN
__ Mar 15, 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

*Interview of Flt. Lt. Amir Ali Shariff at Sargodha Base on 14th December, 1971 he was in 11 SQD flying F-6 when he shot down IAF MIG-21 over Shakargarh sector.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Census

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1111661572294873





Pakistan Air Force achieves a major milestone with the Indigenous Overhauling of the 50th C-130 Aircraft


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa arrived in China for 3 days official visit. The visit includes his interactions with Chinese’ senior political and military leadership. 
Today COAS held meetings at Beijing with Mr. Zhang Gaoli Executive Vice Premier, General Fan Changlong Vice Chairman Central Military Commission, General Fang Funghui, Chief of Joint Services Department and General Li Zuocheng Commander People’s Liberation Army (PLA).


----------



## ghazi52

Top Women Generals of Pakistan Army


----------



## sparten

Bajwa is pretty darn tall. Anybody know what height? I am thinking 6'3 at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujahid



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Mujahid said:


>



This might be the first time I've seen PAA choppers with 4 rail rocket launchers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Yesterday..............





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1691310637833050

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Frontier Constabulary

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Readerdefence

ghazi52 said:


> Top Women Generals of Pakistan Army


Hopefully one of the them will be sergon general first time in the history 
Of Pakistan army medical core


----------



## mingle

dexter said:


> *Interview of Flt. Lt. Amir Ali Shariff at Sargodha Base on 14th December, 1971 he was in 11 SQD flying F-6 when he shot down IAF MIG-21 over Shakargarh sector.*


 2nd F6 that landed one sidewinder was missing so he shot one .He sound very wise guy but sharp too good officer .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah Conferred with “US Legion of Merit” by US Chief of Naval Operations Admiral Johan Richardson.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

Gearing up for flypast
https://www.facebook.com/SAirCollection/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

mingle said:


> 2nd F6 that landed one sidewinder was missing so he shot one .He sound very wise guy but sharp too good officer .



and honest too.
He said we started running.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mingle

dexter said:


> and honest too.
> He said we started running.


Yeh you survive live for another day to fight .But i am amazed sharpness he has hit and run .I think they were 3 it would be suiside to fight 10 plus enemy fighters in theior territory very likely they would over overcome by them .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

He said, "I" started running because the ratio 3:10 was too much.



dexter said:


> and honest too.
> He said we started running.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fieldmarshal

ghazi52 said:


> Frontier Constabulary



NO the pics above r of frontier Corps n not frontier constabulary.
frontier constabulary's uniform is still the same ie militia shalwar kameez


----------



## ghazi52

RAWALPINDI: Preparations for Pakistan Day Parade on 23rd March are in full swing at Shakarparian parade ground Islamabad.

Special feature of the parade this year will be participation of People’s Liberation Army (PLA) China’s Tri Services, Saudi Special Force’s contingents and Turkish Jannisary Military band (Mehteran).


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Fieldmarshal said:


> NO the pics above r of frontier Corps n not frontier constabulary.
> frontier constabulary's uniform is still the same ie militia shalwar kameez


No they are not Frontier Constabulary they are Frontier Core. Till 8 to 10 years ago that was there Uniform and hardly anything good about than and than came General Tariq Khan and everything changed.The other guys you mentioned don't wear khaki color shalwar kameez they wear Black Ones.


----------



## ghazi52

M Hilal Arfeen
Real love and emotions attach to our beloved Pakistan Army

Strongest army of the world keep protecting our Pakistan from all the enemies

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

Zarvan said:


> No they are not Frontier Constabulary they are Frontier Core. Till 8 to 10 years ago that was there Uniform and hardly anything good about than and than came General Tariq Khan and everything changed.The other guys you mentioned don't wear khaki color shalwar kameez they wear Black Ones.




The folks in picture above are frontier c onstablary officers from police and manned from local population settled area and Fata recruited by quota set for each tribe like afridi etc


----------



## Silver Fox XN

MG5719



__ Silver Fox XN
__ Mar 20, 2017


















Thunder



__ Silver Fox XN
__ Mar 20, 2017






Some one plz enhance their colors!! can turn into awesome pics

@Windjammer

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Ships NASR (A-47) and SAIF (FFG-253) undertook port visit to Colombo, Sri Lanka during their Overseas Deployment to South East Asian countries. Pakistan Navy flotilla is commanded by Commodore Zaka ur Rehman, Commander 25th Destroyer Squadron.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Fist

SSW

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TOPGUN

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan Navy Ships NASR (A-47) and SAIF (FFG-253) undertook port visit to Colombo, Sri Lanka during their Overseas Deployment to South East Asian countries. Pakistan Navy flotilla is commanded by Commodore Zaka ur Rehman, Commander 25th Destroyer Squadron.




Very nice pic of PNS Nasr, what are the air defense weapons on board ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Silver Fox XN said:


> MG5719
> 
> 
> 
> __ Silver Fox XN
> __ Mar 20, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunder
> 
> 
> 
> __ Silver Fox XN
> __ Mar 20, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some one plz enhance their colors!! can turn into awesome pics
> 
> @Windjammer


Simply awesome.....by far the best images of the JF-17 to have been captured. Thanks a million.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Zarvan said:


>


Colonel Shafqat Saeed with the former chief.


----------



## Readerdefence

khanasifm said:


> The folks in picture above are frontier c onstablary officers from police and manned from local population settled area and Fata recruited by quota set for each tribe like afridi etc


That's the reason their chief in PSP officer and recently been promoted to bps 22


----------



## RescueRanger

PA Cobra hunting some Talibustards! Terrorizing the Terrorists!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujahid

*F-16 climbs, rolls and drops flares over the parade venue in today's final rehearsal.*


----------



## Silver Fox XN

Foxtrot Beta



__ Silver Fox XN
__ Mar 21, 2017


















Foxtrot Alpha



__ Silver Fox XN
__ Mar 21, 2017






@Windjammer

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

Silver Fox XN said:


> Foxtrot Beta
> 
> 
> 
> __ Silver Fox XN
> __ Mar 21, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxtrot Alpha
> 
> 
> 
> __ Silver Fox XN
> __ Mar 21, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Windjammer


Outstanding. 
Where's the video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Silver Fox XN

Windjammer said:


> Outstanding.
> Where's the video.



Wait for Paris Air Show


----------



## Windjammer

Silver Fox XN said:


> Wait for Paris Air Show


Don't do that man, make Pakistan Day more special.


----------



## Silver Fox XN

Windjammer said:


> Don't do that man, make Pakistan Day more special.



Thunder already makes it special at the Parade! Just saw it on Full Dress!! Hope the PTV does not screws the show


----------



## Windjammer

Silver Fox XN said:


> Thunder already makes it special at the Parade! Just saw it on Full Dress!! Hope the PTV does not screws the show


When was the last time PTV put up a good performance, cameras always at silly angles, never focused on the subject and more coverage given to V.I.P stand.
Sadly the good footage is always kept aside by the ISPR and DMA.


----------



## ghazi52

Northern Light Infantry Contingent at Pakistan Day Parade Rehearsals.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

ghazi52 said:


> Northern Light Infantry Contingent at Pakistan Day Parade Rehearsals.


Brilliant guys. The Victors

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OgaBoga

ghazi52 said:


> Northern Light Infantry Contingent at Pakistan Day Parade Rehearsals.


Looking Awesome ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Gul Sher

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan

Zarvan said:


>



I love this picture.


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Chinese rehearsal for parade








Stealth said:


> mine


What soundtrack did you use?


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Fist




----------



## WaLeEdK2

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Chinese rehearsal for parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What soundtrack did you use?



It's seems that the Saudi special forces are marching along with the SSG, in an SSG uniform.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WiderMan

Happy Pakistan Day Everyone!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154294341877617

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

PAK armed forces aren't nothing to f__k with , one should always remember that. GOD bless Pak armed forces you make us proud each and everyday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## django

Men at their best.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-55

Military parade in Pakistan March 23.
























































More:http://bmpd.livejournal.com/2506941.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Fist




----------



## The Fist




----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Addressing the troops before the parade

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## django



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rocky rock



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Pak troops exchange sweets with indians on LOC - Pak day celebrations




*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bananarepublic

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Pak troops exchange sweets with indians on LOC - Pak day celebrations
> 
> View attachment 386695
> *



wow our equipment look a thousend times much better than our counterparts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Pak troops exchange sweets with indians on LOC - Pak day celebrations
> 
> View attachment 386695
> *


Instead of feeding them sweets we should be feeding them 7.62mm bullets!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 386743



Our T-80UDs are being upgraded. Do you know what the upgrades are?


----------



## pzfz

bananarepublic said:


> wow our equipment look a thousend times much better than our counterparts.



unfortunately its sad that the jawans don't have bulletproof vests at such an active sector. hopefully put off for a photo shoot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saumyasupratik

ghazi52 said:


>


Interestingly he's armed with a .22LR Walther COLT M4 OPS.

http://www.waltherarms.com/tactical-rimfire-replicas/colt/m4-ops/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Airforce

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## django

Touseef_Afzal said:


> View attachment 386958
> View attachment 386959
> View attachment 386960
> View attachment 386961
> View attachment 386962
> View attachment 386963


Is this from the Cumbria patrols exercise?


----------



## Yasser76

django said:


> Is this from the Cumbria patrols exercise?



No, it's not from Cambrian. This is from a Sandhurst Excercise. Berets of Brits give it away, Pak cadet is from Punjab reg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Members! IMO, pictures of officials with clear facial recognition may be not shared due to many reason even if those are circulated widely on Social Media or by the Brats but after all, we have to set a responsible trend here and by doing so, it would be helpful for many reasons. Just censor the face before sharing with bit of editing, would be helpful.

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

If we could have mini guns on the border with afghanistan then these indian backed mofo would be mowed down like grass.


----------



## khanasifm

ah-1 cobra operating in plains carry full load 8 Tows, plus larger 18x2 rocket pods, looks like in FATA due to higher operating ceiling it carry 4 x ToWS and smaller 7 or 8 X2 rocket pods i.e lighter load

2 even when newer zulu are delivered , ah-1 number may be reduced to 1 sqn instead of 2 or 3 and rest cannibalized to keep at least 1 sqn of ah-1 cobras , just my guess , as PAC is rebuilding and overhauling cobras must be to keep the fleet as long as possible


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## WiderMan

PAF in the 90s. Photos courtesy of Peter R Foster via flickr.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## fatman17

WiderMan said:


> View attachment 387209
> View attachment 387210
> View attachment 387211
> View attachment 387212
> View attachment 387213
> View attachment 387214
> 
> 
> PAF in the 90s. Photos courtesy of Peter R Foster via flickr.


Nice. classic aircraft.


----------



## WiderMan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Army research

26 engineer battalion 
2001~2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMG_12



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

B52s over karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMG_12

High Altitude Military Warfare Course - Muktinath Nepal. Officers from Pakistan, India, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, Nepal, Bhutan and Malaysia Participated. Kindly respect the professionalism of all the militaries involved and do not engage in troll wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rocky rock



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Rocky rock said:


> View attachment 388062
> View attachment 388063
> View attachment 388064
> View attachment 388065


Is this an APC fitted with MBRL?




@Game.Invade @DESERT FIGHTER


----------



## Rocky rock

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Is this an APC fitted with MBRL?
> View attachment 388068
> 
> @Game.Invade @DESERT FIGHTER



No that's TOW missile system fitted under Armour turret.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Rocky rock said:


> No that's TOW missile system fitted under Armour turret.



It doesn't look like the other TOW systems on the APCs. Do you know what's different?


----------



## Rocky rock

WaLeEdK2 said:


> It doesn't look like the other TOW systems on the APCs. Do you know what's different?



As i have mentioned before it looks different because it's fitted under armored turret. 

*Here have a clear view. it's TOW-2 ATGM.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Rocky rock said:


> As i have mentioned before it looks different because it's fitted under armored turret.
> 
> *Here have a clear view. it's TOW-2 ATGM.*
> 
> View attachment 388071



I'm guessing it's unmanned?


----------



## Rocky rock

WaLeEdK2 said:


> I'm guessing it's unmanned?



The system is guided not the APC itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Rocky rock said:


> The system is guided not the APC itself.



No i'm talking about if someone actually has to operate it like a normal TOW? Or can it be done through inside the APC electronically?


----------



## Rocky rock

WaLeEdK2 said:


> No i'm talking about if someone actually has to operate it like a normal TOW? Or can it be done through inside the APC electronically?



No it's not fully auto the purpose of the turret was just to protect the crew from incoming fires from enemies it's loaded with 2 missiles with 10 more rounds inside APC. it has night vision system installed in it.


----------



## django

@The Sandman @Zibago @Hell hound 
I was not aware that kamran Akmal had enlisted in the Nepalese armed forces

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

django said:


> @The Sandman @Zibago @Hell hound
> I was not aware that kamran Akmal had enlisted in the Nepalese armed forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

WaLeEdK2 said:


> It doesn't look like the other TOW systems on the APCs. Do you know what's different?


Refer to post #6439 by @Kitten. It's a TOW launcher, in a very limited service with PA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Far right is Artillery locating radar?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Path-Finder said:


> Far right is Artillery locating radar?




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SLC-2_Radar


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hell hound

django said:


> @The Sandman @Zibago @Hell hound
> I was not aware that kamran Akmal had enlisted in the Nepalese armed forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WiderMan

Alpha, Bravo, Charlie & Delta over Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HRK

WiderMan said:


> View attachment 388182
> Alpha, Bravo, Charlie & Delta over Karachi.



If I am not wrong no its not Karachi .... but .... 'another' place near sea


----------



## Areesh

HRK said:


> If I am wrong no its not Karachi .... but .... 'another' place near sea



Looks like Windmills in one of the pictures. Could be thatta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanasifm

Rocky rock said:


> View attachment 388274
> 
> 
> View attachment 388275
> 
> View attachment 388276
> 
> 
> View attachment 388277


Like mirage s these bird still going on in all 3 services not sure when will these be replaced ??


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaimiKhan

Zarvan said:


>



This is something which i need to see with our troops as a standard option. This will result casualties to be less and effectiveness of the troops increased. First 2 guys with such ballistic shields covering them upto the knee level and rest of the squad following enabling them to fire from cover and reach nearest to their target without getting shot from long distances. 

Here is how the used effective in Paris attacks:

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2015/11/19/potd-paris-shield/

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...clan-theater-in-paris/?utm_term=.b3362345ffb9

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mujahid

ghazi52 said:


>




What is *"twinning"* ?


----------



## Rocky rock

Mujahid said:


> What is *"twinning"* ?


Both countries have given the name to their best Squadron as 9th Squadron. British 9th squadron consists of Panavia Tornado 


Mujahid said:


> What is *"twinning"* ?


Both countries have given the name to their best Squadron as 9th Squadron. British 9th squadron consists of Panavia Tornado.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rocky rock

just check out the difference man one can easily say by watching this who knows to protect their Nuclear Arsenal better. 

*MA SHA ALLAH!

SHAHEEN 3:





AGNI MISSILE: 



*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Fist

should do up the shoe laces !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan 2017

Waoo Dam Gud [emoji7][emoji7][emoji106]


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Rashid Mahmood

A Pak Army jawan among Saudi cadets.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=752593764909153

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bossman

Rashid Mahmood said:


> A Pak Army jawan among Saudi cadets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=752593764909153


Nice but old. Still using the old ranks on the shoulders. The Gentleman is a JCO.


----------



## truthseeker2010

Rocky rock said:


> View attachment 388274



Misbah has joined PAF?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=755367924623026





just gonna leave this amazing video here....
please give credit for the guy who made this

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


>



Ghazi sb stop posting all your old pics.

I posted them years ago..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

in case anyone missed this beauty! 

source:BattleSpacex

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Air Marshal G N Davies, Chief of the Royal Australian Air Force, who is on official visit to Pakistan, called on General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee at Joint Staff Headquarters, Rawalpindi.


----------



## The Fist

.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

ghazi52 said:


> Air Marshal G N Davies, Chief of the Royal Australian Air Force, who is on official visit to Pakistan, called on General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee at Joint Staff Headquarters, Rawalpindi.


Why are so many Air Chiefs visiting Pakistan lately?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


>


Again years old and reposts.


Posts like these is the reason I quit posting here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist

.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Again years old and reposts.
> 
> 
> Posts like these is the reason I quit posting here.


Keep posting bhai, every day - I looked forward to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rocky rock

Pakistan Military Power 2017.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Old pics (not reposts);

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mrc

Rocky rock said:


> in case anyone missed this beauty!
> 
> source:BattleSpacex
> 
> View attachment 389010




Which system is this??


----------



## Zarvan

Mrc said:


> Which system is this??


A-100 MRL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

Mrc said:


> Which system is this??



A-100E MLRS Pakistan has bought this from China with TOT.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Rocky rock said:


> A-100E MLRS Pakistan has bought this from China with TOT.
> 
> View attachment 389389
> 
> View attachment 389390
> 
> 
> View attachment 389391
> 
> View attachment 389392
> 
> View attachment 389399
> 
> 
> View attachment 389393
> 
> View attachment 389394


For fuk sakes stop posting years old pics ... which have been posted and buried long ago.


The last pic isn't even from a Pak but afghan border guards.

Even the damn uniforms were changed back on 2012... you are only almost a decade late.

Here are more recent and non reposts;

Reactions: Like Like:

5


----------



## Rocky rock

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> For fuk sakes stop posting years old pics ... which have been posted and buried long ago.
> 
> 
> The last pic isn't even from a Pak but afghan border guards.
> 
> Here are more recent and non reposts;
> 
> View attachment 389420
> View attachment 389421
> View attachment 389422
> View attachment 389423
> View attachment 389425
> View attachment 389426
> View attachment 389427
> View attachment 389428
> View attachment 389430
> View attachment 389431



Lolx the thread is 433 pages long i think only you can remember which is posted and which isn't.
the pics which you've posted i have already seen them too. and have some manners first please!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Rocky rock said:


> Lolx the thread is 433 pages long i think only you can remember which is posted and which isn't.
> the pics which you've posted i have already seen them too. and have some manners first please!




Yeah coz I've been the main contributor and left the thread due to the same shytty reasons of every newbie posting ancient pics, making Pak mil look like a east European militia from the 80s.

Now since you've seen everything ... why don't you stop posting crap and post new pics?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mrc

Order order order


----------



## Rocky rock

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yeah coz I've been the main contributor and left the thread due to the same shytty reasons of every newbie posting ancient pics, making Pak mil look like a east European militia from the 80s.
> 
> Now since you've seen everything ... why don't you stop posting crap and post new pics?
> 
> View attachment 389436
> View attachment 389437
> View attachment 389438
> View attachment 389439
> View attachment 389440



LMFAO the pics you're posting you think are new?  
Come on man F-22p n all those are shity old man!

To those who haven't seen these before

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Rocky rock said:


> LMFAO the pics you're posting you think are new?
> Come on man F-22p n all those are shity old man!
> 
> To those who haven't seen these before
> 
> View attachment 389442
> 
> 
> View attachment 389443
> 
> 
> View attachment 389444




Uncle phir late Ho gai.


2012 guzar gaya aur yeh pics bhi reposts haien.

Apart from the first pic which is from Peshawar school attack and the others from before 2012.

@Ulla. Check this guy out..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell hound

@DESERT FIGHTER @Rocky rock oh bhion awien kyu lari ja rhaey ho yar pic share karo dekho enjoy karo tay agay tor pao

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Hell hound said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @Rocky rock oh bhion awien kyu lari ja rhaey ho yar pic share karo dekho enjoy karo tay agay tor pao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Silver Fox XN

Just chill and place thunder on ur fb cover

@Windjammer

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMG_12

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> For fuk sakes stop posting years old pics ... which have been posted and buried long ago.
> 
> 
> The last pic isn't even from a Pak but afghan border guards.
> 
> Even the damn uniforms were changed back on 2012... you are only almost a decade late.
> 
> Here are more recent and non reposts;
> 
> View attachment 389420
> View attachment 389421
> View attachment 389422
> View attachment 389423
> View attachment 389425
> View attachment 389426
> View attachment 389427
> View attachment 389428
> View attachment 389430
> View attachment 389431


İs the guy with M-110 Pakistani? Never heard of or seen M-110 with our SOF before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

What NV is that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMG_12

Path-Finder said:


> What NV is that?


Raytheon AN/PAS 13

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Game.Invade said:


> Raytheon AN/PAS 13


No the Black Night Vision with head gear between Raytheon HWTS and Barrett M82


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Game.Invade said:


> İs the guy with M-110 Pakistani? Never heard of or seen M-110 with our SOF before.



Yes, he is.. 110s are in service even with police commandos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

Photo from Joint Special Forces Exercise, Held in the US last Year

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Uncle phir late Ho gai.
> 
> 
> 2012 guzar gaya aur yeh pics bhi reposts haien.
> 
> Apart from the first pic which is from Peshawar school attack and the others from before 2012.
> 
> @Ulla. Check this guy out..



Indeed this are old pics, now its difficult time to find new stuff, ispr is not giving anymore so much attention to make exercises public like in Kayani and Musharraf ERA.



ghazi52 said:


>



23mm zsu aa gun is indian army !


----------



## Readerdefence

Is it a possibility if someone monitors old & new pictures or some way like date & time
With the pictures ? I hope I'm not a weirdo here


----------



## The Fist

.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> What NV is that?


And my question is what is going on here ?????????????? Why is one Army Officer explaining to another one and what exactly ?



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yes, he is.. 110s are in service even with police commandos.


Are you sure because some people were saying these pictures were from some exercises in USA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> And my question is what is going on here ?????????????? Why is one Army Officer explaining to another one and what exactly ?
> 
> 
> Are you sure because some people were saying these pictures were from some exercises in USA


Hazrats its just a display which is being shown to a officer.


----------



## AMG_12

Path-Finder said:


> Hazrats its just a display which is being shown to a officer.


The General is briefed on how the Army plans to replace everything including tanks, artillery and air defense with SCAR rifles.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bratva

If I recall correctly, LCB & SSG are combined into SSB. I remember watching CO 3 CDO SSG interview in which he explained how SSB were involved in Khyber-2 OPS

And All of us make a common mistake when pronouncing SSG full name. It is special service group. It should be services, but officially It is Special Service Group !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> And my question is what is going on here ?????????????? Why is one Army Officer explaining to another one and what exactly ?
> 
> 
> Are you sure because some people were saying these pictures were from some exercises in USA


Have you not seen pics posted by me of Police and SSG using M-110 before ?

You would even find Elite force (let alone ATF Islamabad or SSU) using these rifles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMG_12

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Have you not seen pics posted by me of Police and SSG using M-110 before ?
> 
> You would even find Elite force (let alone ATF Islamabad or SSU) using these rifles.


Can you please share any other pictures besides the one you shared earlier?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 544_delta

RescueRanger said:


> PA Cobra hunting some Talibustards! Terrorizing the Terrorists!


do you have links to other videos like these at ********? i would like to see these f*ckers bleed



Green Arrow said:


> View attachment 377658


the duck is happenin here ?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


>


Repost from last year.



ghazi52 said:


>


Repost, posted by me on the previous page.

Ghazi bhai, love you pics... but in Pak tourism section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..................................................


----------



## Rocky rock

ghazi52 said:


> ..................................................



 Get ready for some harsh reply's boy!


----------



## bananarepublic

lets see if anyone can say this is a repost

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Typical.............................


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Touseef_Afzal said:


> View attachment 389903



Russian MANPAD-exercise !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

bananarepublic said:


> View attachment 389902
> 
> 
> lets see if anyone can say this is a repost



Islambad/RWP airport, rawal lounge.

Dragoon is also parked near the runway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadali233

old pic of an mi-8


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Silver Fox XN



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Rocky rock



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talon

Ur thoughts?
@Windjammer @fatman17

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Hodor said:


> Ur thoughts?
> @Windjammer @fatman17


Ok good find and confirmation of deal to upgrade cockpit and engines of the 4 IL78 MRTT.


----------



## Rocky rock



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Piffer Regiment Base,Abbotabad

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Fist

.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> Piffer Regiment Base,Abbotabad





Very nice [emoji106]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fledgingwings




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Pakistan Rangers stall at Karachi expo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AMG_12

Pakistan Army Aviation SA330 Puma 'UN809' which crash landed in DRC. It served UN based Pakistani Contingents for more than 2 decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## The Fist

.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

ghazi52 said:


>


Are you trolling us on purpose?


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


>



37 mm anti aircraft gun rounds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist

.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bananarepublic

The Fist said:


>


where is this??


----------



## The Fist

bananarepublic said:


> where is this??


Hunza Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Rocky rock



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rocky rock



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Fist

.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Rocky rock



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Submarine Force - Underwater defender of the nation.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=764470763721453


----------



## TaimiKhan

The Fist said:


> .
> View attachment 392117


LCB of Sindh Regiment.


----------



## The Fist

.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Path-Finder

Unfortunately I don't speak Pashto so can anyone give a brief translation of what happened there appears to be a IED planted to target forces! and a manhunt as well. 08:55 for manhunt? Then straight after IED?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Hazrat @Zarvan koi madad annayat farmao?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A Perfect Couple

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Capt Akram Hussain Sayed Akram after the Passing out Parade at the Parade Square in Pakistan Military Acadmey (KAKUL).

The parade used to be conducted in English and was later changed to Urdu. Capt Akram Hussain Sayed Adjutant PMA of First Pakistan Battalion, from March 1959 till January 1961. He also was the first person to deliver Urdu Command during 23rd March,1974 in Rawalpindi Polo Ground. He rose to the rank of Brigadier just due to his heroics in 65 and 71 Wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Readerdefence

Zarvan said:


>


who are the other two gentlemen 
& which services ?


----------



## Zarvan

Readerdefence said:


> who are the other two gentlemen
> & which services ?


Indonesian Armed Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Readerdefence

Zarvan said:


> Indonesian Armed Forces


Are they both from Indonesian armed forces 
May be one of them regular & the other special forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Readerdefence said:


> Are they both from Indonesian armed forces
> May be one of them regular & the other special forces


Both are special forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

ghazi52 said:


> A Perfect Couple



SPD, AD or Artillery Units ?


----------



## Zarvan

General(R) #Raheel_Sharif



<3
During Parachute Training Course

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pzfz

i don't think anyone noticed but *integrated pads* have made it into the Pak armed forces. guy on the left. pic posted a few pages back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## echo 1

This question might sound stupid, but what is the standard pistol for PA now a days? I understand that Spec Ops might differ but what about regular soldiers, MP, etc.


----------



## fatman17

echo 1 said:


> This question might sound stupid, but what is the standard pistol for PA now a days? I understand that Spec Ops might differ but what about regular soldiers, MP, etc.


Whatever they can lay their hands on


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Maritime museum Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rocky rock



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rocky rock



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rocky rock



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rocky rock



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rocky rock



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

A Pakistani soldier salutes his mother in a village in Gilgit-Baltistan Region. Most households in Gilgit-Baltistan have one or more family members serving in the Pakistani Armed Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hell hound

ghazi52 said:


> A Pakistani soldier salutes his mother in a village in Gilgit-Baltistan Region. Most households in Gilgit-Baltistan have one or more family members serving in the Pakistani Armed Forces.


are we still using plain uniforms


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Hell hound said:


> are we still using plain uniforms


As formals, I think so.


----------



## pzfz

khaki, the best camo there was. Mono colors work best for large infantry formations. Now there's just a hodgepodge of different camos that are not uniform even on one soldier.


----------



## pzfz

instagram photos - but very interesting:

simple, lightweight MOLLE plate carrier - ones that should/can be used for the infantry at large. small, cheap, provides protection when inserted with plates, pals (maybe molle) webbing, dual-usage as a tactical vest/chest rig. 2 in 1.

same thing with a slight variation - FC wearing another simple plate carrier with webbing. The guy wearing it doesn't have a plate insert but important to note the versatility of the vest - you can insert hard armor ballistic plates anytime you want.

these vests are a lot simpler/lighter than the odd ones you see. a step in the right direction, and i hope it becomes a service-wide issue.

nothing new but a newish one with webbing


----------



## django

ghazi52 said:


> A Pakistani soldier salutes his mother in a village in Gilgit-Baltistan Region. Most households in Gilgit-Baltistan have one or more family members serving in the Pakistani Armed Forces.


A martial people, God bless GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

No, you are not the only one who saw that the fingers were not on trigger, but you definitely are the only one to interpret it the wrong way. fingers are never supposed to be on the trigger, unless you are ready to fire. Maybe in India "professionalism" is when soldiers keep their fingers on the trigger all the time, the world does not think like indians..



Swordfish said:


> Am I the only one saw that fingers were not on trigger and they way weapon has been held looks very unprofessional. Correct me if I am wrong please.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Fist

.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Zarvan

The Fist said:


> .
> View attachment 394719
> View attachment 394720
> View attachment 394721


Where are these pictures from ????


----------



## Zarvan

Are these Pakistanis ?


----------



## pzfz

The jawan in the back.


----------



## Path-Finder

Nice shooting range!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## echo 1

The Fist said:


> .
> View attachment 394719
> View attachment 394720
> View attachment 394721


I like how PA is employing dissimilar firearms training. All these small arms shown above may potentially be used against them, and learning about these firearms strengths and weaknesses is very important. Bravo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Fist

Zarvan said:


> Where are these pictures from ????


Karachi garrison skeet and shooting range


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Are these Pakistanis ?



No, Afghan border guards.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> No, Afghan border guards.
> 
> View attachment 395125
> View attachment 395126
> View attachment 395127
> View attachment 395128
> View attachment 395129




I like that Crush India Bunker, have you more LOC pictures ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

The Fist said:


> .
> View attachment 394721


I'll be damned if this is even Pakistan...... a lot of variants that we dont even have in use and all in one place 5.45, AKS,AKM, G36.....for sure not Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Readerdefence

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> No, Afghan border guards.
> 
> View attachment 395125
> View attachment 395126
> View attachment 395127
> View attachment 395128
> View attachment 395129


Hi with kind of gun in the last pic? And what's on top of it 
Thx


----------



## TaimiKhan

Readerdefence said:


> Hi with kind of gun in the last pic? And what's on top of it
> Thx


Thats an RR gun. Aiming sights on top.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

The Fist said:


> View attachment 395120


Looks like he has taken one to many a backhand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


>



@Desertfighter @Signalian

*One more time, blast from the past, Pakistan JANABAAZ AIR DEFENCE UNITS ca. 1999









*


*Tanks on the way to a hostile Border?*



*



*

*Captured Indian weapons during Indo-Pak war *
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

These anti Ac guns belong to ???


----------



## thrilainmanila

Ulla said:


> @Desertfighter @Signalian
> 
> *One more time, blast from the past, Pakistan JANABAAZ AIR DEFENCE UNITS ca. 1999
> View attachment 395835
> View attachment 395836
> View attachment 395837
> *
> 
> 
> *Tanks on the way to a hostile Border?*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> View attachment 395841
> *
> 
> *Captured Indian weapons during Indo-Pak war *
> *
> View attachment 395840
> *


those tanks are T-59, They need to replace them RPG fire blows the turret off.


----------



## air marshal

https://www.facebook.com/SAirCollection/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMahad47

ghazi52 said:


> Piffer Regiment Base,Abbotabad


It's well managed and well maintained !


----------



## sparten

thrilainmanila said:


> those tanks are T-59, They need to replace them RPG fire blows the turret off.


Not with the additional bolt on armour sheets and ERA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

*Written with blood fought with honor!Pakistan Army Zindabad, Pakistan Paindabad ! Remember the men of the Kargil frontline!*

*Pakistan army soldiers chant "Allah-o-Akbar" (God is great), at the Hamzi Gund border post June 13 1999 !*





*Glory to Pakistan, Target India! Kargil 1999 !












A Pakistani soldier mans an anti-aircraft gun in a valley near the village of Bresilchio close to the line of control June 15.1999







Pakistan soldiers fire mortar as they respond to Indian shelling at the frontline village opposite India's Kargil sector close to the ceasefire line June 17.1999










Pakistani soldiers prepare to fire an artillery piece from a hilly outpost in Kharmang district, 18 June, 1999






A Pakistan soldier mans a machine-gun in the Neelum valley of Kashmir June 27.1999






*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## pzfz

What's funny is that the bulletproof vests in those 1999 pictures are of better design than the ones they have now. All they had to do was add webbing and it would've been good to go.


----------



## Army research

pzfz said:


> What's funny is that the bulletproof vests in those 1999 pictures are of better design than the ones they have now. All they had to do was add webbing and it would've been good to go.


Right now there are advanced bpj's but for low level outfits low level bpjs are rolled out, as for 1999 kargil was an operation which could have saved siachien and potentially solved the Kashmir issue, so good jackets while we were still using world war one helmets were a necessity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862613201317498880

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Army research

ghazi52 said:


>


Sarsilmaz?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

SAR-B6

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Army research

Horus said:


> SAR-B6


Insha Allah gonna have a sarsilimaz B6 or st9 by December


----------



## sparten

pzfz said:


> What's funny is that the bulletproof vests in those 1999 pictures are of better design than the ones they have now. All they had to do was add webbing and it would've been good to go.


They are a better design, I'll grant that, at least in looks. Otherwise, not so much. They were kevlar and bulky, useless against any rifle round and even had iffy protection against more powerful handgun rounds. For that reason, they were not used by infantry or were regular issue. They _did_ offer good coverage against shell splinters, so medium Artillery and some motar teams wore them, since they faced a threat from shell splinters and were not able to move quickly. For them, they were a good solution.

Comparing them to our current gear is laughable. Those permit excellent movement, have pockets for equipment or additional plates (so you can customise your protection to your tactical situation) and provide highly reliable protection against rifle bullets, splinter, stabbing instruments like bayonets and also some significant protection against blast concussion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMG_12

LOC

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> SAR-B6


Time to get better HandGuns I think either Pakistan should produce FN Series or SIG HandGuns in Pakistan also should produce Canik series


----------



## Thorough Pro

Why purchase or pay royalty when we can design our own guns? The only thing we need is a good designer and there are thousands to hire. 



Zarvan said:


> Time to get better HandGuns I think either Pakistan should produce FN Series or SIG HandGuns in Pakistan also should produce Canik series


----------



## Hell hound

Zarvan said:


> Time to get better HandGuns I think either Pakistan should produce FN Series or SIG HandGuns in Pakistan also should produce Canik series


@Path-Finder hazrats new wish list


----------



## Path-Finder

Hell hound said:


> @Path-Finder hazrats new wish list


That is not the Only Wish list Our Hazrat is making achar of MRAP's, Rifles, Handguns, Fighters and so on. yet funds are coming from money growing on trees. Hazrat wants multiple of everything, to be made with ToT.






spotted steelcore rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hell hound

Path-Finder said:


> That is not the Only Wish list Our Hazrat is making achar of MRAP's, Rifles, Handguns, Fighters and so on. yet funds are coming from money growing on trees. Hazrat wants multiple of everything, to be made with ToT.


hazrat ka bas nahi chalta pori FN company khared kay lay ain tot kay sath of course

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> That is not the Only Wish list Our Hazrat is making achar of MRAP's, Rifles, Handguns, Fighters and so on. yet funds are coming from money growing on trees. Hazrat wants multiple of everything, to be made with ToT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spotted steelcore rifle


Tender for HandGuns and Machine Guns already in the process of being issued. Rifle deal to be signed soon. Going for new Snipers also. MRAP will eventually come also new helmets and BP vests. Air Chief has met PM at least 10 times in last two months. PAF has selected a fighter Nawaz is creating some hurdles. Also J-10 C may also come. Preparations are being made at Kamra for both Jets. Navy will see massive growth soon. So no wishlist but facts.

@Hell hound


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> Tender for HandGuns and Machine Guns already in the process of being issued. Rifle deal to be signed soon. Going for new Snipers also. MRAP will eventually come also new helmets and BP vests. Air Chief has met PM at least 10 times in last two months. PAF has selected a fighter Nawaz is creating some hurdles. Also J-10 C may also come. Preparations are being made at Kamra for both Jets. Navy will see massive growth soon. So no wishlist but facts.
> 
> @Hell hound


Hazrat everything is coming in jahez.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell hound

Path-Finder said:


> Hazrat everything is coming in jahez.


main kehta hon hazrat ki shadi FN family main karwa detay hain or hazrat ko ghar daamad banwa dety hain un ka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Hell hound said:


> main kehta hon hazrat ki shadi FN family main karwa detay hain or hazrat ko ghar daamad banwa dety hain un ka


Aik Belgian wife
Aik Turkish
Aik Russian
Aik Chinese

jahez mein sub kuch ajai ga.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> Hazrat everything is coming in jahez.


No we have money and some help is coming from China and other from Arabs


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> No we have money and some help is coming from China and other from Arabs


Hazrat the money that comes from third sources is not something to be happy about! No one gives away money unless they have a benefit for them in it.


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> Hazrat the money that comes from third sources is not something to be happy about! No one gives away money unless they have a benefit for them in it.


Saudis have given you money in the past because they know eventually our nukes are the one which would really protect them as for CHINA well they want CPEC. The recent news of China allowing Pakistan to produce Missiles and Tanks and Jets turns out is not limited to Air Defence but J-10 C is also among the list and one other fighter jet will come from most likely Europe


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> Saudis have given you money in the past because they know eventually our nukes are the one which would really protect them as for CHINA well they want CPEC. The recent news of China allowing Pakistan to produce Missiles and Tanks and Jets turns out is not limited to Air Defence but J-10 C is also among the list and one other fighter jet will come from most likely Europe


Hazrat I would heavily advise you to make a visit to wikileaks and have a look at what Saudi's have to say about Pakistan. Yes China is investing money however it will ultimately benefit China because China will need a route to quickly export its goods. In return for this we have gotten weapons platform.

You make things so simple yet they are complex in nature, NO ONE hands you anything unless there is a return for them in it!


----------



## Hell hound

Path-Finder said:


> Aik Belgian wife
> Aik Turkish
> Aik Russian
> Aik Chinese
> 
> jahez mein sub kuch ajai ga.


bus agar hazrat Israeli say shadi karney ko tayar ho jatey to ajj JF 17 ki HMD problem solve ho jati

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Hell hound said:


> bus agar hazrat Israeli say shadi karney ko tayar ho jatey to ajj JF 17 ki HMD problem solve ho jati


4 allowed hain to in mein se konsi aik ki chutti? Belgian se sirf SCAR hai baki ziada jahez dein ge!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hell hound

Path-Finder said:


> 4 allowed hain to in mein se konsi aik ki chutti? Belgian se sirf SCAR hai baki ziada jahez dein ge!


nahi bahi nahi hazarat nay gham say mar jana hay. main kehta ho Russian nikal detya hain jo kuch Russia say mil sakta hay woh china say bhi mil hi jaye ga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> Hazrat I would heavily advise you to make a visit to wikileaks and have a look at what Saudi's have to say about Pakistan. Yes China is investing money however it will ultimately benefit China because China will need a route to quickly export its goods. In return for this we have gotten weapons platform.
> 
> You make things so simple yet they are complex in nature, NO ONE hands you anything unless there is a return for them in it!


I know what Saudis say but reality is Saudis stood with you in most difficult times


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> I know what Saudis say but reality is Saudis stood with you in most difficult times


Hazrat I say it again I get you have a fiq based softness for Saudis but they have huge interference in Pakistan. They saved noora swine who is sat on us again. To name one occasion.

Just because they have shown gratitude in the past doesn't mean it was completely in our favour. Do you know what they wanted in return for the gratitude? No because it's not been disclosed.


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> Hazrat I say it again I get you have a fiq based softness for Saudis but they have huge interference in Pakistan. They saved noora swine who is sat on us again. To name one occasion.
> 
> Just because they have shown gratitude in the past doesn't mean it was completely in our favour. Do you know what they wanted in return for the gratitude? No because it's not been disclosed.


They hardly got anything in return they will keep helping you and yes they want something that is when they feel threatened to be attacked by some country your nuclear weapons should be the cover they need to make the other country back off until than they hardly need anything from you


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Chaman border;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> They hardly got anything in return they will keep helping you and yes they want something that is when they feel threatened to be attacked by some country your nuclear weapons should be the cover they need to make the other country back off until than they hardly need anything from you


Hazrat they have huge leverage in our policy making! A humongous hand in decision making. If you think this is nothing than that is shocking. Noora being taken away to return one day is one such thing. This is not hardly anything in return. Pakistan cannot interfere in their affairs but they have will continue to have.


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> Hazrat they have huge leverage in our policy making! A humongous hand in decision making. If you think this is nothing than that is shocking. Noora being taken away to return one day is one such thing. This is not hardly anything in return. Pakistan cannot interfere in their affairs but they have will continue to have.


Except for few bigger powers all countries are influenced by other countries in there policy making


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> Except for few bigger powers all countries are influenced by other countries in there policy making


Saudi have one of the biggest leverage Hazrat traditionally.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*new footage showin PA destroying indian bunkers:*





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Thorough Pro

When I read such posts (money is coming from China and Arabs) I really want to pop out of your screen and whack some sense in your empty head



Zarvan said:


> No we have money and some help is coming from China and other from Arabs

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pzfz

Old pic but interesting. An assault vest with what looks like to be plate inserts pouches underneath the zip vest. You can clearly see the outline of something square underneath. Can't tell if it is a separate solution or an add-on like the israelis - galati international zip vest plate carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Thorough Pro said:


> When I read such posts (money is coming from China and Arabs) I really want to pop out of your screen and whack some sense in your empty head


Your denial won't change anything. Preparations are being made at Kamra for new Jets. PAF decided few months ago but Nawaz is creating little trouble but soon he would come to his senses and PAF will go for new Jet. It's those who are biggest fools who think Pakistan would wait for 5th Generation for next 15 to 20 years and not come up with a modern 4.5th Generation to answer India's Rafale and most likely one more Fighter Jet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Why do you think anyone would ever give us free money? especially China?



Zarvan said:


> Your denial won't change anything. Preparations are being made at Kamra for new Jets. PAF decided few months ago but Nawaz is creating little trouble but soon he would come to his senses and PAF will go for new Jet. It's those who are biggest fools who think Pakistan would wait for 5th Generation for next 15 to 20 years and not come up with a modern 4.5th Generation to answer India's Rafale and most likely one more Fighter Jet


----------



## Zarvan

Thorough Pro said:


> Why do you think anyone would ever give us free money? especially China?


China wants to earn hundreds and billions of dollars from CPEC and we being powerful Military wise would keep India busy.


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> China wants to earn hundreds and billions of dollars from CPEC and we being powerful Military wise would keep India busy.


Hazrat what a bongie!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> Hazrat what a bongie!


No this is basic thing if you were expecting some super philosophical thing that is your issue. China is smarter he can smell earning hundreds of billions of dollars through CPEC and for CPEC to be stable you need a Pakistan with massively equipped Armed Forces and Police. On other hand Arabs need you to make sure that the day when there security is threatened by some powerful country your nukes are the cover which backs of the enemy.


----------



## Mujahid

*
Heavy smoke rises from hills on the Indian side of LoC after Pak Army aggressively pounds Indian posts in Nowshera sector on 14 May 2017.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fledgingwings

Men of Alloys


----------



## django

Zarvan said:


> Your denial won't change anything. Preparations are being made at Kamra for new Jets. PAF decided few months ago but Nawaz is creating little trouble but soon he would come to his senses and PAF will go for new Jet. It's those who are biggest fools who think Pakistan would wait for 5th Generation for next 15 to 20 years and not come up with a modern 4.5th Generation to answer India's Rafale and most likely one more Fighter Jet


Hazrat for crying out loud.......... @Path-Finder I suppose Hazrat is going to lead a raid party on Fort Knox, any volunteers chaps @Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

django said:


> Hazrat for crying out loud.......... @Path-Finder I suppose Hazrat is going to lead a raid party on Fort Knox, any volunteers chaps @Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound


That is (Derwaishy + Muffakiry) = 

Our Hazrat is producing a lot of intel lately, none of it can be cross verified but Fort Knox yea lets raid it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hell hound

django said:


> Hazrat for crying out loud.......... @Path-Finder I suppose Hazrat is going to lead a raid party on Fort Knox, any volunteers chaps @Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound


yeah any thing for hazrat. TO THE FORT KNOX (app sab chalo agey main rikshay waley ko pesay day kay aya app kay pichay pichay )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Path-Finder said:


> That is (Derwaishy + Muffakiry) =
> 
> Our Hazrat is producing a lot of intel lately, none of it can be cross verified but Fort Knox yea lets raid it


One thing is for sure, SCAR will be issued to all of us heheheheee, no if or buts about it.Kudos bro



Hell hound said:


> yeah any thing for hazrat. TO THE FORT KNOX (app sab chalo agey main rikshay waley ko pesay day kay aya app kay pichay pichay )


Hazrat will have you leading the assault night-vision scopes on your SCAR H, kevlar vest and helmets issued.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

django said:


> Hazrat for crying out loud.......... @Path-Finder I suppose Hazrat is going to lead a raid party on Fort Knox, any volunteers chaps @Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound


 me but can i choose a rifle other than SCAR-H? like HK 417 will...will that be ok?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

The Sandman said:


> me but can i choose a rifle other than SCAR-H? like HK 417 will...will that be ok?


I do not think mission commander Hazrat will approve.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

django said:


> I do not think mission commander Hazrat will approve.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *new footage showin PA destroying indian bunkers:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



I cant see the link !


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Readerdefence

ghazi52 said:


>


In the first picture a man behind coas is he having his hand on his holster 
Thx



Zarvan said:


> No we have money and some help is coming from China and other from Arabs


Sir in one of your post you said NS creating hurdles now you saying we have money and some help also which I doubt & you think NS can create hurdles if PAF select any fighter I have doubt
On that also so let's hope for the best 
Thx

@ zarvan brother if we buy from china j10 you will say NS has gulp down commission 
In one. Of the other thread you said he want commission from Russia for su 35
So at the end what we are getting is who is behind the commission now
Thx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

Readerdefence said:


> In the first picture a man behind coas is he having his hand on his holster
> Thx


Not a holster thats handheld radio
on the second note, the person shaking Coas hand, i think thats not his standard issue handgun, its a Beretta (could be a clone)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

balixd said:


> Not a holster thats handheld radio
> on the second note, the person shaking Coas hand, i think thats not his standard issue handgun, its a Beretta (could be a clone)


Majority if the officers buy their own handguns. I doubt officers will use clones, this may be the taurus weapon which is similar to beretta and a very favorite of many.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

TaimiKhan said:


> Majority if the officers buy their own handguns. I doubt officers will use clones, this may be the taurus weapon which is similar to beretta and a very favorite of many.


that is true, I had bought them for friend who was carrying it through his posting in Barra, initially he would carry Zigana, then we switched to Sarsilmaz St9 & eventually settled on Zasava Ez9.......
on the clone front then i would disagree many of them buy the throw away pieces, since they don't really need a license to buy weapon


----------



## pzfz

Yup, there's definitely something underneath the green zip up tactical vests. See pic. Soft armor or hard, can't tell, probably soft with ability to insert hard armor when needed.

SPD has what looks like the best ballistic vest in service (for non-specops). Needs better shoulder harnesses but way better than the ones the services have now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## bananarepublic

is this guy from the ssg or regular...



Game.Invade said:


>



An impressive passing out parade ceremony of 610 recruits of Northern Light Infantry Regiment

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AMG_12

bananarepublic said:


> is this guy from the ssg or regular...
> 
> 
> 
> An impressive passing out parade ceremony of 610 recruits of Northern Light Infantry Regiment


He's from SSG.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bananarepublic

why is he wearing a regular uniform pants..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Regimental crests, Cherat Hills, Peshawar 1920 AD








Cherat Hills near Peshawar, 1920 general view

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar Airport 1925






The Elephant Battery, Artillery Lines, Peshawar, Feb. 1880

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bossman

bananarepublic said:


> why is he wearing a regular uniform pants..


How would anybody on the forum know? Why don't you ask him directly? Think before you post. Like talking posting is a reflection of who you are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

Bossman said:


> How would anybody on the forum know? Why don't you ask him directly? Think before you post. Like talking posting is a reflection of who you are.



hey maybe regulars and specials are doing a joint operation nothing is lost when asked ...


----------



## Inception-06

bananarepublic said:


> hey maybe regulars and specials are doing a joint operation nothing is lost when asked ...


Special forces can choose their equipment to the battlefield requirements, so Soldier thougt may be he is prepared well with this camouflage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMG_12

Ulla said:


> Special forces can choose their equipment to the battlefield requirements, so Soldier thougt may be he is prepared well with this camouflage.


Could be a replacement, he might not have a second pair, could be borrowed, his original must have been torn, he can have a million reasons. He's not bound by the rule book because he's in warzone. In his case, it's one of the aforementioned reasons. You're right, special forces dress up as required by the mission. You may also see some of my old posts in the special forces thread where they've dressed up as civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Game.Invade said:


> Could be a replacement, he might not have a second pair, could be borrowed, his original must have been torn, he can have a million reasons. He's not bound by the rule book because he's in warzone. In his case, it's one of the aforementioned reasons. You're right, special forces dress up as required by the mission. You may also see some of my old posts in the special forces thread where they've dressed up as civilians.



your welcome to post more in Pakistan Military sections!


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaimiKhan

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 398423



LCBs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Asfandyar Bhittani

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 398423


Location?


----------



## Zarvan

Asfandyar Bhittani said:


> Location?


No idea !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan's Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Province Opens its first Girls Cadet College in Mardan.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ISTIGLAL

For our Brotherhood and power.

http://www.*********************.com/forums/attachments/5-jpg.6863/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

ISTIGLAL said:


> For our Brotherhood and power.


Censored, brother.

Old Picture of Marines in Training

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

A "dream" attack formation for someone like me on the defence




Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Censored, brother.
> 
> Old Picture of Marines in Training


----------



## Army research

Thorough Pro said:


> A "dream" attack formation for someone like me on the defence


Might just be doing it to show of to the camera? Otherwise spreading out is sop


----------



## khanasifm

Marines uniform has blue in it like af unless they changed it


----------



## ISTIGLAL

Why i can not post photos in this thread? Is it possible for old members?


----------



## hassan1

PAKISTAN AIR FORCE DH-104

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rocky rock

ISTIGLAL said:


> Why i can not post photos in this thread? Is it possible for old members?



Welcome to PDF!
you're new recruit after some good postings you'll rank up & can post photos than.
Spend some time here and share your views with other members.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ISTIGLAL

Rocky rock said:


> Welcome to PDF!
> you're new recruit after some good postings you'll rank up & can post photos than.
> Spend some time here and share your views with other members.


Thank you bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rocky rock

ISTIGLAL said:


> Thank you bro.



You're most Welcome! Have great time on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Silver Fox XN



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Old pics. Army and Navy troops (Sailors);

























*

*































FC:




*

*Afghani soldier captured by FC Balochistan during Chaman incident (wonder why they didn't break the news)*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## WaLeEdK2

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Old pics. Army and Navy troops (Sailors);
> 
> View attachment 399673
> 
> 
> View attachment 399674
> 
> 
> View attachment 399675
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 399691
> 
> 
> View attachment 399692
> *
> 
> *
> View attachment 399672
> 
> 
> View attachment 399676
> 
> 
> View attachment 399677
> 
> 
> View attachment 399678
> 
> 
> View attachment 399679
> 
> 
> View attachment 399680
> 
> 
> 
> FC:
> 
> View attachment 399681
> *
> 
> *Afghani soldier captured by FC Balochistan during Chaman incident (wonder why they didn't break the news)*
> 
> View attachment 399688



The last pic is twitter/Facebook worthy . @Horus


----------



## Rocky rock



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

That is an interesting optic placed on the GPMG. Any idea what it is?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Rocky rock said:


> View attachment 399803



Old t59 tanks with 100 mm gun were refurbished to given to fc kpk and Baluchistan 

This way all old 100 mm ammo can be utilised rather than destroyed /disposed off
Army has moved to 125 mm

The tank on pics looks
Like 100 mm and not 105 or 125mm gun 

105 and 125 has a additional sleeve in the middle of the barrel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

WaLeEdK2 said:


> The last pic is twitter/Facebook worthy . @Horus



Fc with nvg may be part of sow special operation Wing of fc


----------



## TaimiKhan

Path-Finder said:


> That is an interesting optic placed on the GPMG. Any idea what it is?



I believe its not an optic or red dot sight kind of thing. Its a mounting to place the NVD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rocky rock



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rocky rock



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

Rocky rock said:


> View attachment 399976



location?


----------



## Talon

truthseeker2010 said:


> location?


Shahbaz AFB,Jacobabad


----------



## air marshal

https://www.facebook.com/pg/SAirCollection

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Path-Finder

Rocky rock said:


> View attachment 399977
> View attachment 399978


That is a T129. Is that in Pakistan?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Path-Finder said:


> That is a T129. Is that in Pakistan?



Old pic from turkey.

You can find a few videos and pics of T-129 from Pak in other threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 400067
> View attachment 400068
> View attachment 400069
> View attachment 400070
> View attachment 400071
> View attachment 400072
> View attachment 400073
> View attachment 400074
> View attachment 400075
> View attachment 400076
> View attachment 400077


Never seen Azmat FAC with 2x2 missile launchers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

Game.Invade said:


> Never seen Azmat FAC with 2x2 missile launchers.


Arent they having 4*4 launcher system.


----------



## AMG_12

TaimiKhan said:


> Arent they having 4*4 launcher system.


Yes, that's what surprised me. Something to do with mission profile, endurance or speed, I suppose? Our friend @Penguin may help us out in this regard.


----------



## Rocky rock

Path-Finder said:


> That is a T129. Is that in Pakistan?



No it was when CAS went Turkey.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

Path-Finder said:


> That is a T129. Is that in Pakistan?


I think it was during Nawaz Sharif's first visit to Turkey, not COAS. You may find more pictures of NS inspecting the platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Game.Invade said:


> Yes, that's what surprised me. Something to do with mission profile, endurance or speed, I suppose? Our friend @Penguin may help us out in this regard.


The warload would be 2x4. No reason it can't carry fewer. I see frigates that have 2x4 Harpoon sail with 2x0 or 2x1 on the rack during peacetime. You don't want to unnecessarily haul expensive missiles around in a corrosive environment ;-)







Kortenaer class frigate (normally has 2x4 Harpoon but here 2x1)





Here 2x2





Here 2x4

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AMG_12

Penguin said:


> The warload would be 2x4. No reason it can't carry fewer. I see frigates that have 2x4 Harpoon sail with 2x0 or 2x1 on the rack during peacetime. You don't want to unnecessarily haul expensive missiles around in a corrosive environment ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kortenaer class frigate (normally has 2x4 Harpoon but here 2x1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here 2x2





Penguin said:


> The warload would be 2x4. No reason it can't carry fewer. I see frigates that have 2x4 Harpoon sail with 2x0 or 2x1 on the rack during peacetime. You don't want to unnecessarily haul expensive missiles around in a corrosive environment ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kortenaer class frigate (normally has 2x4 Harpoon but here 2x1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here 2x2


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Penguin

Similar F122 Bremen class (German Navy) no harpoon mounted (see deck level behind foremast)





Here's one in the Netherlands, on its way to the shipbreaker... sad sight
(these are early 1980s ships, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bremen-class_frigate#Ships).





Too bad, some Dutch frigates of the Kortenaer class have been turned into megayachts

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Penguin

Game.Invade said:


> Thanks for the clarification.


You are very welcome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMG_12



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Fist

.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

The Fist said:


> .
> View attachment 400407
> View attachment 400408
> View attachment 400409
> View attachment 400410
> View attachment 400411
> View attachment 400412


And once again our soldiers are seen travelling in Toyota Hilux which is nothing short of death trap

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Old, SSG (training) pics;



















*

_*


Training pics of SSGN;


























































*_

*

Nigerian SF on course with SSG;
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AMG_12

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Old, SSG (training) pics;
> 
> View attachment 400438
> View attachment 400439
> View attachment 400440
> View attachment 400441
> View attachment 400442
> View attachment 400443
> *
> 
> _*
> 
> 
> Training pics of SSGN;
> 
> 
> View attachment 400444
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 400448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 400452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 400451
> 
> 
> View attachment 400447
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 400450
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 400449
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 400445
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 400446
> *_
> 
> *
> 
> Nigerian SF on course with SSG;
> *
> View attachment 400453
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 400454
> 
> 
> View attachment 400455
> 
> 
> View attachment 400456


That seems like one of the captured Humvees


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Game.Invade said:


> That seems like one of the captured Humvees


Yes it is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

You are doing...


----------



## Asfandyar Bhittani

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yes it is.


One of the TTP Humvees? whats happening is the picture, Training or what?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Old pics from 2015-16;










Gotta love the G-3M with the Raytheon sight.. sexy AF;





























































View attachment 400614

*



Asfandyar Bhittani said:


> One of the TTP Humvees? whats happening is the picture, Training or what?


Yes it's captured from ttp.

No idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

[QUOTE="ghazi52, post: 9





[/QUOTE]
Not sure how this military uniform on the left got introduced for female, not very practical, paf got rid of it and reintroduced it based on a survey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Totally agree. This the only thing I don't like in any of our military uniforms.



khanasifm said:


> [QUOTE="ghazi52, post: 9


Not sure how this military uniform on the left got introduced for female, not very practical, paf got rid of it and reintroduced it based on a survey[/QUOTE]


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist

Site where first IRBM Ghauri with rg 1600 km indigenously built at KRL Kahuta was successfully fired on 06 April 1998 at 0723 hrs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Fist

.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reichsmarschall

SSG training 




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

The most beautiful thing in this world is to see your parents smiling and knowing that you are the reason behind that smile

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Fist

.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Commander Peshawer Corps Lt Gen Nazir Ahmed Butt visited forward areas of Kurram and Khyber Agency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yasser76

Rocky rock said:


> View attachment 403543



How many different cam schemes can you get on one soldier!


----------



## Rocky rock

Yasser76 said:


> How many different cam schemes can you get on one soldier!



It depends upon the Terrain and Mission Classification.


----------



## The Fist

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

I have the same question

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875309870236434434


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


>


Just 3 years late... and reposts..(posted by me years ago).






You are into destroying this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Really...............they are


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Old pics-- 2013-14


















































*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Fist

[emoji294][emoji294][emoji294]Lieutenant with lieutenants

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

@DESERT FIGHTER is army introducing a new cemo??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 404059
> 
> 
> View attachment 404060
> 
> 
> View attachment 404061
> 
> 
> View attachment 404062


Reposts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Game.Invade said:


> Reposts


Almost all pics posted by members other than me and you are...Reposts and OLD..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Commander 10 Corps Lieutenant General Nadeem Raza visited troops deployed along LOC in Iftikharabad Sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Asfandyar Bhittani

The Fist said:


> .
> View attachment 403660
> View attachment 403661
> View attachment 403662



Can you plz add details (Location etc) to the first pic, it can be easily misconstrued. Thanks


----------



## The Fist

Asfandyar Bhittani said:


> Can you plz add details (Location etc) to the first pic, it can be easily misconstrued. Thanks


Tribal area waziristan


----------



## AMG_12

Musa Coy @ Mangla @DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Fist

Asfandyar Bhittani said:


> Can you plz add details (Location etc) to the first pic, it can be easily misconstrued. Thanks





The Fist said:


> Tribal area waziristan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:

6


----------



## The Fist

Bleed Green

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Army jawans celebrate Pakistan triumph*





RAWALPINDI: The historic Pakistan victory over India in the Champions Trophy final has enthralled the entire nation including citizens, politicians and our valiant soldiers.

All of them have been overjoyed beyond estimates. Amid celebrations over the huge win against India , Pakistan Army soldiers too could not hold back themselves from expressing their emotions.

Title-holders India, set 339 to win, collapsed to 33 for three and 54 for five against a Pakistan side they had thrashed by 124 runs in their tournament opener at Edgbaston on June 4. They were eventually dismissed for 158 in reply to Pakistan's 338 for four.






DG Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) Maj. Gen. Asif Ghafoor tweeted out images of ecstatic soldiers. The pictures show army jawans gesturing victory sign and dancing after Pakistan thrashed India by 180 runs today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Fakhar Zaman, Man of the Match of the final, on outstanding performance. Pakistan Navy is proud of Fakhar Zaman who remained part of Pakistan Navy and Pakistan Navy Cricket Team for 07 years.







Fakhar Zaman was named Man of the Final, India v Pakistan, Final, Champions Trophy 2017, The Oval, London, June 18, 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Fist

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PAF QRF*






Credit: @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AMG_12

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 404915
> 
> 
> View attachment 404917


Reposts

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Fist

'Musa'

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanasifm

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *PAF QRF*
> 
> View attachment 404975
> 
> 
> Credit: @Zarvan



So the mraps were distributed between three services as stated in the past

Even navy got some

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Operation Radd ul Fasaad
Measures to improve security situation along the Pak-Afg border continue. In line with the directions of COAS, phased fencing of entire Pak-Afg border has commenced. In phase 1, high infiltration prone border areas in Bajaur, Mohmand and Khyber Agencies are being fenced. In phase 2 fencing of remaining border areas including Baluchistan will be executed. Besides fencing, Pakistan Army and FC KP are constructing new Forts / Border Posts to improve surveillance and defensibility. A secure Pak-Afg border is in common interest of both countries and a well coordinated border security mechanism is essential for enduring peace and stability.















COAS visited Turkish Land Force Headquarters where he was received by General Salih Zeki Çolak, Commander Turkish Land Forces and was presented guard of honour.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanasifm

Fence it plus mine it too  the fort looks like 2 platoon strength approx 60-70 ?? Accommodation supporting forward post of section strength ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Silver Fox XN



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Talon

No 5 Sqn Falcons over Skardu and Siachen..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Fist

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## omega supremme

khanasifm said:


> Fence it plus mine it too  the fort looks like 2 platoon strength approx 60-70 ?? Accommodation supporting forward post of section strength ??





The Fort can easily keep company plus troops but high chances will be having only a company.


----------



## WiderMan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Em ji

The Fist said:


> .
> View attachment 398543
> View attachment 398544


Gun??


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*LOL*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

Not in Youtube yet But Good Watch!!

Really need to speed up Rifle procurement and possible better headgear as well!

Good Idea using the QF 25 pounder guns it's faster than a mortar and more lethal!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

PESHAWAR OPERATION:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Ulla said:


> PESHAWAR OPERATION:
> View attachment 406402


What is the name of the (NVD?)system the soldier is carrying on his shoulder?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Lord Of Gondor said:


> What is the name of the (NVD?)system the soldier is carrying on his shoulder?



Its Thermal Imaging. Raytheon AN/PAS 13 HWTS

http://www.nitevis.com/ANPAS-13E.htm



Ulla said:


> PESHAWAR OPERATION:
> View attachment 406403
> View attachment 406402
> View attachment 406404
> View attachment 406400
> View attachment 406401


which operation is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

COAS offered Eid Prayer with troops at LOC.Prayed for prosperity of Pakistan. Hailed morale of troops, devotion & operational preparedness.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

L to R : F/L T Gotting, S/L FS Hussain, F/O F Isaacs. UK-Pakistan Ferry Flight in May 1952.


----------



## django

@Moonlight @The Sandman @Zibago @Hell hound @Dawood Ibrahim

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

Path-Finder said:


> Its Thermal Imaging. Raytheon AN/PAS 13 HWTS
> 
> http://www.nitevis.com/ANPAS-13E.htm
> 
> 
> which operation is this?



YOU ASKED ABOUT THE OPERATION:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sparten

Path-Finder said:


> Not in Youtube yet But Good Watch!!
> 
> Really need to speed up Rifle procurement and possible better headgear as well!
> 
> Good Idea using the QF 25 pounder guns it's faster than a mortar and more lethal!


What's the body armour used here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

sparten said:


> What's the body armour used here?


not entirely sure @DESERT FIGHTER might know!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Path-Finder said:


> not entirely sure @DESERT FIGHTER might know!


Interceptor.



sparten said:


> What's the body armour used here?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Interceptor.
> 
> 
> View attachment 406764


These are made in Pakistan?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Path-Finder said:


> These are made in Pakistan?


Yes and many more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparten

You sure? Interceptor was worn by putting over the head not coat style?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

sparten said:


> You sure? Interceptor was worn by putting over the head not coat style?








https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...4PSBKTZ6g_DlA97oCh-JMxvw&ust=1498671628571130


----------



## sparten

I thought that Lyra Model 299 was the new standard body armor for PA?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

sparten said:


> I thought that Lyra Model 299 was the new standard body armor for PA?


299 is the same old body armour... soldiers have to wear webbing over it.. and can attach few "pockets".. and a "MOLE System".






















New ones were introduced by POF at IDEAS.

Few new armours shown at IDEAS;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sparten

Got images of the POF ones? Are these the ones with multi-hit capability?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

sparten said:


> Got images of the POF ones? Are these the ones with multi-hit capability?


Trying to find em.. couldn't .. they were exhibited at IDEAS 16.

Some of em are;


----------



## Sine Nomine

@DESERT FIGHTER agar is thread par Indian Defense Forum kai logo ko bola lou to un ko heart attack ho jaye ga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER agar is thread par Indian Defense Forum kai logo ko bola lou to un ko heart attack ho jaye ga.


They are shyt stains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Classic UD Pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pzfz

sparten said:


> What's the body armour used here?



Those are US given interceptor vests which are of the old 1990s design. Pakistan does not make or employ in large numbers any version of a modern plate carrier (neither does anyone else in the region).

Interceptor vests or any other vest which opens from the front is worn coat-style. The "newer" vests that DESERT FIGHTER is referring to are a little better but also more coat-style than over-the-head style. They are also 90s technology. They also only have one shoulder release point making it awkward to put on and take off. Not to mention that the actual plate holder is way down the chest leaving the upper chest exposed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

pzfz said:


> Those are US given interceptor vests which are of the old 1990s design. Pakistan does not make or employ in large numbers any version of a modern plate carrier (neither does anyone else in the region).
> 
> Interceptor vests or any other vest which opens from the front is worn coat-style. The "newer" vests that DESERT FIGHTER is referring to are a little better but also more coat-style than over-the-head style. They are also 90s technology. They also only have one shoulder release point making it awkward to put on and take off. Not to mention that the actual plate holder is way down the chest leaving the upper chest exposed.





pzfz said:


> Those are US given interceptor vests which are of the old 1990s design. Pakistan does not make or employ in large numbers any version of a modern plate carrier (neither does anyone else in the region).
> 
> Interceptor vests or any other vest which opens from the front is worn coat-style. The "newer" vests that DESERT FIGHTER is referring to are a little better but also more coat-style than over-the-head style. They are also 90s technology. They also only have one shoulder release point making it awkward to put on and take off. Not to mention that the actual plate holder is way down the chest leaving the upper chest exposed.


Dude don't be so pessimistic...

Here are few of the new Vests









I think @Zarvan. Can find the other vests shown at Ideas 2016...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sparten

We have been making plate carrying vests for years. 

Lyra Model 218 Most common type of Body armour in the forces.
Lyra Model 299 the one that has been replacing the Model 218. Has multi-hit capability for 7.62 x 51 and can defeat API.

I do know that the rate of production has been less than optimum meaning that units have to leave behind vests for their replacements, one of the reasons POF has been asked to develop. The other complaint I heard of the Model 218 is that it was hell on the shoulders, I don't know if the Model 299 fixes that.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sparten

Interceptor was bought from the US in the late 1990's (IIRC) and then after 9-11 Lyra obtained a license to make them. However, Interceptor was as far as I know never general issue (until mid-2000's only artillery, mortar and tank crews worse them regularly) and it was Lyra Model 218 which became general issue. So I am surprised to see Interceptor being worn in the video.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

sparten said:


> Interceptor was bought from the US in the late 1990's (IIRC) and then after 9-11 Lyra obtained a license to make them. However, Interceptor was as far as I know never general issue (until mid-2000's only artillery, mortar and tank crews worse them regularly) and it was Lyra Model 218 which became general issue. So I am surprised to see Interceptor being worn in the video.


Interceptor is in regular use by the Frontier Corps.

And some army troops.


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## sparten

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Interceptor is in regular use by the Frontier Corps.
> 
> And some army troops.


Surprised. Even Islamabad police uses a Model 218. (BTW, do you know if the claims of shoulder pain are accurate?)


----------



## pzfz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dude don't be so pessimistic...
> 
> Here are few of the new Vests
> 
> View attachment 406905
> View attachment 406907
> 
> 
> I think @Zarvan. Can find the other vests shown at Ideas 2016...



Dude, none of those are modern (modular/scalable) plate carriers. Some not even bullet proof vests.



Zarvan said:


> *NOT EVEN A (HARD) BALLISTIC VEST*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *COPY OF OLD INTERCEPTOR STYLE VEST*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THERE'S NO BPJ/BALLISTIC VEST IN THIS PICTURE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SAME HERE, NOT A HARD ARMOR BALLISTIC VEST. CAN ONLY STOP PISTOL ROUNDS AND SHRAPNEL.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SAME OLD ONE-POINT RELEASE VEST IN CHOCOLATE CHIP CAMO. NOT A MODERN PLATE CARRIER*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THESE ARE NOT EVEN WEARING BPJs. RIOT CONTROL GEAR TO STOP STICKS AND STONES.*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

pzfz said:


> Dude, none of those are modern (modular/scalable) plate carriers. Some not even bullet proof vests.



Come on man...

All of these are "bullet proof".. these aren't "webbing".

And the new Vests are "scalable plate carriers".

The older ones use insert plates though.


----------



## pzfz

Zarvan said:


>



1st pic is of the old style BPJs, low hanging and no webbing. The black one in that pic is not a ballistic vest.

2nd pic is a variation of the same old one-way release vest in black color.

3rd pic, not a bulletproof vest.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

pzfz said:


> 1st pic is of the old style BPJs, low hanging and no webbing. The black one in that pic is not a ballistic vest.
> 
> 2nd pic is a variation of the same old one-way release vest in black color.
> 
> 3rd pic, not a bulletproof vest.


Those are bullet proof Vests..

Even a partially blind man could see that.

2nd pic is the same.. but I'm not sure about the first pic .. the vest on the left.


----------



## pzfz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Those are bullet proof Vests..
> 
> Even a partially blind man could see that.
> 
> 2nd pic is the same.. but I'm not sure about the first pic .. the vest on the left.



Would love for you to point out the flap from where the hard armor plate would be inserted in the vest (2nd from right)...go ahead and your bifocals.


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Classic UD Pic
> 
> View attachment 406869


Do the rubber skirts/flap at the front chassis and around the turret have any advantage over the Al-Khalid Tank?


"Lower hull is 8-10cm at 64° = LOS thickness of 0.438 or 17-23cm KE armor, plus a rubber flap that hangs from the hull nose and provides a basic spaced armor for HEAT warheads. Since the rubber flap is likely to slide against the penetrating HEAT Jet it probably offers about 7-9cm plus the effect of standoff [6cm HEAT] for a total of about 30-38cm HEAT armor. The additional KE resistance is maybe +1cm due to projectile deflection or yaw."


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Armed Forces:Celebrating Eid while on duty

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan Armed Forces:Celebrating Eid while on duty



Shyt more years old reposts... and personal pics... posing..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pzfz

can we stop with the useless personal pics. they add nothing unless it's showing a new uniform or camo or other equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Shyt more years old reposts..
> View attachment 407121


This could also be a repost:


> Added: Sep 23, 2006


http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=294543


----------



## django

@Moonlight @Zibago @Hell hound @The Sandman @Dawood Ibrahim @Ulla @Path-Finder

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Moonlight

django said:


> @Moonlight @Zibago @Hell hound @The Sandman @Dawood Ibrahim @Ulla @Path-Finder



Watched it yesterday. 4th fav military show. It was too good. Thanks for the tag bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Fist

.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Talon

ghazi52 said:


>


the female cadet isnt in PAF anymore(terminated)..student of ACCA now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fieldmarshal

Hodor said:


> the female cadet isnt in PAF anymore(terminated)..student of ACCA now


She is not a cadet.
She is wearing the ranks of a pilot officer


----------



## RAMPAGE

ghazi52 said:


>


Can anyone identify the body armour?


----------



## muhammadali233

Hodor said:


> the female cadet isnt in PAF anymore(terminated)..student of ACCA now


why?


----------



## sparten

Hodor said:


> the female cadet isnt in PAF anymore(terminated)..student of ACCA now


You know that how? And officer's don't get "terminated". The only way to "terminate" or dismiss an officer is a Field General Courts Martial.


----------



## bananarepublic

ghazi52 said:


>





RAMPAGE said:


> Can anyone identify the body armour?



what i am more interested is on the helmets which type are they ad are they locally produce ???


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RAMPAGE said:


> Can anyone identify the body armour?





bananarepublic said:


> what i am more interested is on the helmets which type are they ad are they locally produce ???


ACH midcut... could be GIDs.

Body armour is local..


----------



## pzfz

RAMPAGE said:


> Can anyone identify the body armour?



easy, there are none. zip-up mesh tactical vests only.


----------



## Talon

sparten said:


> You know that how? And officer's don't get "terminated". The only way to "terminate" or dismiss an officer is a Field General Courts Martial.


u can search her on the internet her name is Sidra and she is from Sawabi,student of acca from PAC Peshawar..she topped an accounting subject(if i am not wrong) of ACCA last year..and she wasnt passed out from PAFA and was under training so yeah she can and WAS terminated..i know her so well that i even know what male cadets nick named her in the academy.



muhammadali233 said:


> why?


Some misconduct done by her..



Fieldmarshal said:


> She is not a cadet.
> She is wearing the ranks of a pilot officer


Pilot officers are still cadets(in case of GDPs) they arent passed out from academy..

Her acca story:
https://www.dawn.com/news/1280667


----------



## RAMPAGE

pzfz said:


> easy, there are none. zip-up mesh tactical vests only.


Perhaps, I had considered that.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

pzfz said:


> easy, there are none. zip-up mesh tactical vests only.


Not really.. they are same plate carriers with MOLE system.

The plates can be taken out .. leaving the "vest" look like a tactical/webbing vest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Not really.. they are same plate carriers with MOLE system.
> 
> The plates can be taken out .. leaving the "vest" look like a tactical/webbing vest.


Can't they ask Norinco to put some decent furniture our Type-56 imports?


----------



## Zarvan

ghazi52 said:


>


@DESERT FIGHTER Are these helmets made in Pakistan ?? Also How good are they ?


----------



## Zarvan

*COMBAT BULLETPROOF JACKETS (299)*


Features of Model No. 299:


Front, back, shoulders, collar and sides coverage
Multi-hit capability
Removable, washable outer cover.
Waterproof and ultra violet light proof ballistic panels.
Adjustable Velcro side closures
Adjustable Velcro shoulder fastening
Full freedom of movement.
Front & back pockets for hard armour plates.
Side pockets for Side HAPs (hard armour plates)
2 front utility pockets suitable for SMG magazines
Groin protection
MOLLE system
Protection:

Soft Armour
NIJ Level IIIA : Protection against 9mm
PK Level IIIA : Protection against 9mm + TT

ICW Hard Armour:
NIJ Level III : Protection against 9mm, TT and 7.62X39mm (AK47), 7.62X51mm (G3)
NIJ Level IV : Protection against 9mm, TT, 7.62X39mm (AK47), 7.62X51mm (G3) & API bullet

Side Hard Armour Plates (Side HAPs):
NIJ Level III : Protection against 9mm, TT and 7.62X39mm (AK47), 7.62X51mm (G3)

Colour(s):
Black, Blue, Beige, UN Blue and CCD camouflage

Size(s):
S, M, L, XL




*BULLET PROOF VESTS MODEL 202*


Features of Model No. 202:

BPJFront, back and sides coverage
BPJMulti-hit capability
BPJRemovable, washable outer cover
BPJWaterproof and ultraviolet lightproof ballistic panels.
BPJAdjustable Velcro side closures
Adjustable Velcro shoulder closures
Front & back pockets for hard armour plates
Two front utility pocket suitable for M16 / G3 magazine

Protection:

Soft Armour
NIJ Level IIIA : Protection against 9mm
PK Level IIIA : Protection against 9mm + TT

ICW Hard Armour:
NIJ Level III : Protection against 9mm, TT and 7.62X39mm (AK47), 7.62X51mm (G3)
NIJ Level IV : Protection against 9mm, TT, 7.62X39mm (AK47), 7.62X51mm (G3) & API bullet

Colour(s):

Black, Blue, Beige, UN Blue and CCD camouflage

Size(s):

S, M, L, XL


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*2016*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hell hound

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *2016*
> 
> View attachment 407807
> 
> 
> View attachment 407809


who are these guys they look seriously equipped


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hell hound said:


> who are these guys they look seriously equipped


Go through the thread...

They won't look seriously equipped anymore.. 



Zarvan said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER Are these helmets made in Pakistan ?? Also How good are they ?


I don't have any idea.

They are ACH mid-cut style.

ACH is produced & marketed by GIDS on their rather outdated website..

And since a lot of info on body armours and helmets by POF isn't public.. one can assume that they are locally made..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## muhammadali233

Hell hound said:


> who are these guys they look seriously equipped


The guy with the ear piece on looks to LCB commando.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

@Moonlight @Zibago @Hell hound @The Sandman @Ulla @Dawood Ibrahim

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Moonlight

django said:


> @Moonlight @Zibago @Hell hound @The Sandman @Ulla @Dawood Ibrahim



Thank you I missed this one. I have watched like 7-8 shows in last 5-6 days

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

django said:


> @Moonlight @Zibago @Hell hound @The Sandman @Ulla @Dawood Ibrahim


I also watched a show yesterday on LOC the gear was good except that ak 56 (tho they had G3's stored in their bunkers but they still used ak cuz it's lightweight i think?) i hope PA chooses a new weapon soon that gun just doesn't suit with our lions bro.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Talon

#3536 call sign Stranger 1 at Chaklala...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

View attachment 407912
View attachment 407923

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaimiKhan

Plz dont post old pics. Desert fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

TaimiKhan said:


> Plz dont post old pics. Desert fighter.


The first pic?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMG_12

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The first pic?


The SSGN/VBSS pictures were already posted by me sometime ago.



Game.Invade said:


> The SSGN/VBSS pictures were already posted by me sometime ago.


Only I blur faces like that, consider it my watermark

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 407911
> 
> 
> View attachment 407914
> 
> 
> View attachment 407915
> 
> 
> View attachment 407913
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 407912
> View attachment 407923


First three I have already posted them


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Fieldmarshal

Fo


Zarvan said:


>


Forgot to put in the mag


----------



## Path-Finder

The Fist said:


>



is this some exchange program?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Path-Finder said:


> is this some exchange program?


Australian military academy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Australian military academy.


What headgear is worn in the second picture?


----------



## pzfz

electro-optical mount.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 408217
> View attachment 408218
> View attachment 408219


Is the last picture some new version of AL ZARRAR ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Is the last picture some new version of AL ZARRAR ?


AKs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 408217
> View attachment 408218
> View attachment 408219



This is a lot of T-85IIMP Tanks, I guess they are parked for overhaul at Taxila!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Zarvan

That is not Ranger Uniform nor FC so Who is that guy the ODD ONE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Zarvan said:


> That is not Ranger Uniform nor FC so Who is that guy the ODD ONE



Fc baluchistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> That is not Ranger Uniform nor FC so Who is that guy the ODD ONE


He is a Ranger... the pic is blurry.


*23rd March celebration at5 DR Congo? or is it CAR?










*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Green shirts invited to PM "palace"..







That "beret" really suites NLI troops... infact we should have more local type berets for our regiments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

The Sandman said:


> I also watched a show yesterday on LOC the gear was good except that ak 56 (tho they had G3's stored in their bunkers but they still used ak cuz it's lightweight i think?) i hope PA chooses a new weapon soon that gun just doesn't suit with our lions bro.....


I personally find those kitted out type-56 real bad *** and as reliable as they come.Kudos bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> He is a Ranger... the pic is blurry.
> 
> 
> *23rd March celebration at5 DR Congo? or is it CAR?
> 
> View attachment 408342
> View attachment 408343
> View attachment 408344
> *


the guy commanding this unit is known to me 
I interviewed his father and posted the interview . (no the SSG one) the Artillery guy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

US senators visit FATA...

AW gone to the army;

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 409107
> 
> 
> View attachment 409108
> 
> 
> View attachment 409110


first pic is quiet old..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

@Moonlight @Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound @Dawood Ibrahim

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

django said:


> @Moonlight @Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound @Dawood Ibrahim


This is the show i was talking about in this post
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistan-military-multimedia.30020/page-459#post-9622740

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

The Sandman said:


> This is the show i was talking about in this post
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistan-military-multimedia.30020/page-459#post-9622740


Learn to love those type 56, every jawan I ever talked too loves them dearly. though I believe they will slowly be phased out with possibly BREN, but I am not the expert on this, best to defer to pathfinder and Hazrat.Kudos bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

django said:


> Learn to love those type 56, every jawan I ever talked too loves them dearly. though I believe they will slowly be phased out with possibly BREN, but I am not the expert on this, best to defer to pathfinder and Hazrat.Kudos bro


oh yara I am not an expert I have become good at handling the slippery bar of soap a.k.a Hazrat. Type 56 needs to go quickly its not a weapon to be used by a military in the present times.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

django said:


> @Moonlight @Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound @Dawood Ibrahim



I have watched every TV show from every Pakistani TV-Channel, every picture which is availabel in the Internet since 2006, from eastern front, over the LOC, to western front till Siachen... and I must say I have never seen such excellent bunkers and posts, armed to the teeth prepared for everything ! They have installed every thing, 12,7mm AA Guns, 23mm AA Guns, 37mm singel and twin AA Guns, 57 mm AA Guns even at Siachen. Every typ of Mortar and Artillery, 25 Pounders are are now in service at the Afghan Border, Type-59 Tanks are installed on high posts at the Afghan Border. The Pakistani High Commando has done everything what I wished to see 10 years ago, well done its never to late !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## django

Ulla said:


> I have watched every TV show from every Pakistani TV-Channel, every picture which is availabel in the Internet since 2006, from eastern front, over the LOC, to western front till Siachen... and I must say I have never seen such excellent bunkers and posts, armed to the teeth prepared for everything ! They have installed every thing, 12,7mm AA Guns, 23mm AA Guns, 37mm singel and twin AA Guns, 57 mm AA Guns even at Siachen. Every typ of Mortar and Artillery, 25 Pounders are are now in service at the Afghan Border, Type-59 Tanks are installed on high posts at the Afghan Border. The Pakistani High Commando has done everything what I wished to see 10 years ago, well done its never to late !


Their is an old saying, chance favours the prepared mind, it seems our jawans are prepared for all eventualities, Kudos to them and the gems that lead them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Some old pics -- not reposts:






Frontier corpman







Marines training:











Ulla said:


> I have watched every TV show from every Pakistani TV-Channel, every picture which is availabel in the Internet since 2006, from eastern front, over the LOC, to western front till Siachen... and I must say I have never seen such excellent bunkers and posts, armed to the teeth prepared for everything ! They have installed every thing, 12,7mm AA Guns, 23mm AA Guns, 37mm singel and twin AA Guns, 57 mm AA Guns even at Siachen. Every typ of Mortar and Artillery, 25 Pounders are are now in service at the Afghan Border, Type-59 Tanks are installed on high posts at the Afghan Border. The Pakistani High Commando has done everything what I wished to see 10 years ago, well done its never to late !


The 25 pounders are given to Levi cops...

*Pak Turk joint ex.
*

















These pics weren't posted in the older/earlier posts.

_*NASR Launcher




*_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*SHERDIL AEROBATIC TEAM.. new colours :

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*

Old Pic of AK




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Readerdefence

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *SHERDIL AEROBATIC TEAM.. new colours :
> 
> View attachment 409522
> View attachment 409523
> View attachment 409524
> View attachment 409525
> View attachment 409526
> View attachment 409527
> View attachment 409528
> View attachment 409529
> *


Hi in the fourth picture both the planes have different shade of green should have been the same 
Isn't it 
Thx


----------



## django

@Moonlight @The Sandman @Hell hound @Zibago @Ulla @Dawood Ibrahim

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanasifm

No one channel went to the western side ??? Eastern side is well established with presence since 47 its the western side which is still in Stone Age and troops deployed on make shift accommodations but looks like now pa/Fc is building permanent positions in places where there was no presence or access in the past

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Russian Guy hope to see our boys equipped like this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMahad47

Zarvan said:


> Russian Guy hope to see our boys equipped like this


I hope about that Too ! These guys are well equiped ...

Sent from my JS 700 using Defence.pk mobile app


----------



## Zarvan

PA infantryman takes aim with his ZARB DMR battle rifle.

G3P4 in the picture is fitted with a Shibli TARSIER Thermal Weapon Sight. The sight has detection capabilities of up to 2.5 Km for humans & 4.0 Km for vehicles, it weighs less than 1.8 Kg and can run for more than 10 hours on 4 AA batteries.

The operating temperature of the sight is -35°C to +55°C.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaimiKhan

Zarvan said:


> PA infantryman takes aim with his G3P4 battle rifle.
> 
> G3P4 in the picture is fitted with a Shibli TARSIER Thermal Weapon Sight. The sight has detection capabilities of up to 2.5 Km for humans & 4.0 Km for vehicles, it weighs less than 1.8 Kg and can run for more than 10 hours on 4 AA batteries.
> 
> The operating temperature of the sight is -35°C to +55°C.


Zarvan, its the azb dmr rifle not g3p4.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Nigerians SF undergoing course at SSG Eagles Nest*







*Light CDO Battalion - 2014:*










*SSG 2014 (training ex):*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Lord Of Gondor our regular guest on this thread.... never hi, nor hello? why so silent.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> PA infantryman takes aim with his ZARB DMR battle rifle.
> 
> G3P4 in the picture is fitted with a Shibli TARSIER Thermal Weapon Sight. The sight has detection capabilities of up to 2.5 Km for humans & 4.0 Km for vehicles, it weighs less than 1.8 Kg and can run for more than 10 hours on 4 AA batteries.
> 
> The operating temperature of the sight is -35°C to +55°C.








This means No longer need to purchase AN/PAS 13 anymore!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

django said:


> @Moonlight @The Sandman @Hell hound @Zibago @Ulla @Dawood Ibrahim



Watching.... Never miss shows on PA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*2013 Training EX:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*UD throwback Early 2000s




2012:




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *UD throwback Early 2000s
> View attachment 410723
> 
> 2012:
> 
> View attachment 410724
> *


Last picture is interesting. Calvary training with Mortars. A good example of cross training.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *UD throwback Early 2000s
> View attachment 410723
> 
> 2012:
> 
> View attachment 410724
> *






Bossman said:


> Last picture is interesting. Calvary training with Mortars. A good example of cross training.



Why the Tanks have loaded old tires


----------



## Bossman

Ulla said:


> Why the Tanks have loaded old tires


In case the tank tire punctures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Inception-06

Bossman said:


> In case the tank tire punctures



Old tires burn really good, it's a camouflage tactic, usually used to take cover from enemy air surveillance!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I.R.A

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Green shirts invited to PM "palace"..
> 
> 
> View attachment 408364
> 
> 
> That "beret" really suites NLI troops... infact we should have more local type berets for our regiments.



What the .............. he is still in mood of taking a selfie? Group photo and one idiot ruins it.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Taliban hunt *













Windjammer said:


> View attachment 410884
> 
> 
> View attachment 410885
> 
> 
> View attachment 410886
> 
> 
> View attachment 410887


*Old reposts*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*FC KPK OFFICALLY BADASS!

EVOLUTION

EARLY 2000S








LATE 2000S









2014 onwards









































*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Path-Finder

I am just glad these days are long gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SSG training Malaysian troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Quetta Garrison .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee, has categorically stated that Indian spy agency RAW is operated from Afghanistan.*

Addressing the passing out ceremony for Midshipmen Commissioning and Short Service Commission (SSC) at the Pakistan Naval Academy in Karachi on Saturday.


----------



## ghazi52

Capt. Syed Farid Bukhari, receiving Sitara-i-Jurrat from Field Marshal Ayub Khan .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The 107th Midshipmen and 16th Short Service Commission Course Commissioning Parade, comprising 72 Pakistani and 28 officers from friendly countries, was held at Pakistan Naval Academy PNS RAHBAR. General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee graced the occasion as Chief Guest.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HRK

ghazi52 said:


>



a little correction second from the right is not from Navy but Marine (though part of navy)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Memorial 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Marines ..*







*Infantry

Best Fire award winner... Charging Bull Corps KCHI 2016:
*











*2015-16 Zarb e Azb Ops

















*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*2015 













Pakistani Jon Snow 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rakshas

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Here comes the rape of Pak multimedia thread..
> 
> Posting years old reposts and fanboy crap.. and useless pics ... includin non Pak.. from fan pages!
> 
> @waz @Irfan Baloch can u please clean this thread and keep an eye on it?*


Bhai Itna Gusa kiyoun ho, I don't know where you get the pictures and yes we get the pictures from FAN BOY pages.
Thread is yours? OK I am going to delete my posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Talon

The Fist said:


>


the 2nd picture i.e pilot selfie is not paf...probably RAF


----------



## Sameer25

ghazi52 said:


>


Just pointing out that rangers aren't really a part of the military, the are paramilitary which they don't have tanks,air support of naval support

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Fist

.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT). 











__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Riz

The Fist said:


> .


why they wearing masks?


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Riz said:


> why they wearing masks?


NBC protection drills?


----------



## Riz

Lord Of Gondor said:


> NBC protection drills?


well definitely, as you can see there uniform too is way different then ordinary look


----------



## Inception-06

@Dazzler @DESERT FIGHTER enjoy the latest picture of the ALKHALID-1 and notice the digital camouflage of the T-85AP







Notice the new digital camouflage of the Al-Khalid Tank, and the new turret of the M-113/Al-Thala.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaimiKhan

Ulla said:


> @Dazzler @DESERT FIGHTER enjoy the latest picture of the ALKHALID-1 and notice the digital camouflage of the T-85AP
> 
> View attachment 412793
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the new digital camouflage of the Al-Khalid Tank, and the new turret of the M-113/Al-Thala.
> View attachment 412795


U call that digital camo ?? A very bad attempt at it. 

And technically that isnt a turret, just a cover from sideways to protect the gunner from shrapnel or fire from sideways especially useful in COIN or urban warfare cum snipers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dazzler

yep, saw those in the video. some others here..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber, Jul 20, 2017.
Corps Commander Peshawar Lt General Nazir Ahmed Butt visited cleared areas of Rajgal valley. IGFC (North) Maj Gen Shaheen Mazhar Mahmood, commander for operation Khyber 4 updated Corps commander on progress of the operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

[emoji106]


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Narendra Trump said:


>


the guy I interviewed long ago is stationed there and is involved in the operations.
suffice to say that he is camera shy due to his rank and sensitivity so never seen in these pictures. but the SSG there are his men and under his command.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Asfandyar Bhittani

Irfan Baloch said:


> the guy I interviewed long ago is stationed there and is involved in the operations.
> suffice to say that he is camera shy due to his rank and sensitivity so never seen in these pictures. but the SSG there are his men and under his command.


Khyber 4 ops?


----------



## ghazi52

*Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor added 9 new photos.*
1 hr · 
Phase-1 Kyber 4 completed.After Brekh Top, valley being cleared.Every inch of Pakistan will be peaceful IA, no one can beat resilient Pakistan.


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

Dazzler said:


> yep, saw those in the video. some others here..
> View attachment 412897
> 
> 
> View attachment 412897
> 
> 
> View attachment 412899



Does the two black slots or ports for firing from inside ?? M113 ?? Or it's just paint ?


----------



## Dazzler

khanasifm said:


> Does the two black slots or ports for firing from inside ?? M113 ?? Or it's just paint ?


paint


----------



## pzfz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Not really.. they are same plate carriers with MOLE system.
> 
> The plates can be taken out .. leaving the "vest" look like a tactical/webbing vest.



can't believe i missed this. Where on earth would the heavy plates even enter this ZIP VESTs? Flap anywhere? Nope. That's a lot of hallucinating to see a plate carrier on a zip vest with string side attachments. Never in history has there been (or ever will be) a plate carrier that zips up down the middle. Yes it has PALS webbing. Doesn't make it a plate carrier.

Wishful thinking.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

Zarvan said:


>



Army under fc command wearing fc kpk patch instead of army div patch


----------



## khanasifm

Zarvan said:


>



Looks like fc special ops


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## The Fist

.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanasifm

The Fist said:


> .



Maj/capt Afraid ( arm extended )from A program last year on Tv still there ?? He was interviewed, company commander not sure if it was
On khyber or nwa operation

Unless these pics are old also tv anchor sharif ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

They are near Indian border. Can smell stinky Indians.



Riz said:


> why they wearing masks?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 415093


Why he is wearing FC trouser and SSG top ???


----------



## TaimiKhan

Zarvan said:


> Why he is wearing FC trouser and SSG top ???


This guy is from the SOG FC. Thus infrequently they do wear such shirts to differentiate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


> Why he is wearing FC trouser and SSG top ???


check the patch on left shoulder ----- its FC --- & don't go by the shirt --- LCB has same camo as SSG to through off Tangos on whose coming there way

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan

balixd said:


> check the patch on left shoulder ----- its FC --- & don't go by the shirt --- LCB has same camo as SSG to through off Tangos on whose coming there way


Correct. LCB guys use such shirts and trousers are of normal army to differentiate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1987Butt

LOVE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1987Butt

GUNS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vortex

ghazi52 said:


>



If someone could build a little small bridge a little bit larger than the one we see in this pic, it could help the man a lot..


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Rajgal valley, Khyber Agency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


>




Cha-cha please leave this thread be.... These are very old pics... 

Pic from ditching is from 2008 Gyari avalanche tragedy and others are also old and posted

The FC soldier on a tank was posted on the last page

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Inauguration Ceremony at Cadet College Ormara Balochistan


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*SSG 2015 *






*Army 2016*



























*FC 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*2013 Training Pics:









*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Bomb/IED Disposal:










*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Woman Participation





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Thorough Pro

I hate this dress for armed forces, why can't they just do trousers like everyone else.



ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan Navy Woman Participation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Thorough Pro said:


> I hate this dress for armed forces, why can't they just do trousers like everyone else.


ceremonial dress...in field they use the regular combat uniform.

old pics:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah is on an official visit to Germany.


----------



## The Fist

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujahid

JF-17 flies over the capital for independence day preparations


----------



## khanasifm

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> ceremonial dress...in field they use the regular combat uniform.
> 
> old pics:
> 
> View attachment 417096
> View attachment 417097
> View attachment 417099
> View attachment 417100
> View attachment 417101
> View attachment 417102
> View attachment 417103



Who came up with sari as ceremonial dress in military very impractical does not fit in the environment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Namaz-e-Janaza of Maj Ali Salman shaheed who embraced shahadat today in an IBO at Timergara, Dir was offered at Lahore Garrison today. Senior serving and retired military and civil officials , relatives of shaheed and large no of people from all walk of life attended Namaz-e-Janaza of shaheed who was burried with full military honour at his native town Lahore.







__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMG_12

14th August Airshow Rehearsals, Photos taken by me .-. 























JF-17 thunder from Tail Choppers Squadron performed the aerobatics. Also seen were the newly acquired AW-139 configured for SAR by PAF. Saab Erieye Serial Number 10040 was spotted. C-130 made a high pass dropping SSW skydivers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Talon

Game.Invade said:


> 14th August Airshow Rehearsals, Photos taken by me .-.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JF-17 thunder from Tail Choppers Squadron performed the aerobatics. Also seen were the newly acquired AW-139 configured for SAR by PAF. Saab Erieye Serial Number 10040 was spotted. C-130 made a high pass dropping SSW skydivers.


what lens are u using?


----------



## AMG_12

Hodor said:


> what lens are u using?


Its an EFS 18-55mm on a Canon EOS 100D limited edition. I cropped and resized all these photos thus the quality deterioration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, COAS pinning the badges of rank on the shoulders of Lieutenant General Nadeem Raza as Colonel Commandant of the Sind Regiment at Hyderabad today.







*Gen Bajwa visits Sindh Regimental Centre*







*RAWALPINDI: Chief of Army Staff General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Thursday visited the Sindh Regimental Centre Hyderabad.*

An ISPR statement says the COAS laid a floral wreath at the ‘Yadgar-e-Shuhada’ and paid rich tribute to those laid down their lives for the country.

The Army Chief pinned badges of rank of Col. Commadant on Lt Gen Nadeem Raza.

Appreciating the performance of Sindh Regiment, Gen Bajwa said that the contingent had renedered unmatched services for the country’s defence and security.


----------



## Talon

Game.Invade said:


> Its an EFS 18-55mm on a Canon EOS 100D limited edition. I cropped and resized all these photos thus the quality deterioration.


yeah i guessed that...take mine i've 70-300mm pity i cant attend the airshow


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Game.Invade said:


> 14th August Airshow Rehearsals, Photos taken by me .-.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JF-17 thunder from Tail Choppers Squadron performed the aerobatics. Also seen were the newly acquired AW-139 configured for SAR by PAF. Saab Erieye Serial Number 10040 was spotted. C-130 made a high pass dropping SSW skydivers.


 
US Senators were flown to FATA by army in AWs...












Both services are using them... More orders were placed.



*And u just posted first pics of PAF AW139s!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMG_12

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> US Senators were flown to FATA by army in AWs...
> View attachment 417552
> 
> View attachment 417551
> 
> View attachment 417553
> 
> Both services are using them... More orders were placed.
> 
> 
> 
> *And u just posted first pics of PAF AW139s!!*
> 
> View attachment 417555
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 417554


I spotted the one operated by Army too but it was quite far away. The ones in service with Army are configured for VVIP transport, the ones operated by PAF have EO turret, a search light and a rope insertion/extraction system for CASEVAC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mujahid

*Saudi Hawks over F-9 park










SOLOTÜRK F-16 jets over the capital*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMG_12



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AMG_12

Today's Rehearsals, Photos by Me ._.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Commander Peshawer Corps Lieutenant General Nazir Ahmed Butt visited Rajgal valley, khyber Agency.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Get ready to be amazed this 14th of August independence day.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

ISPR released Special milli Nagma for Independence Day 
'Ae Watan Tera Bhala Ho'







__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


>



Like ChitraLi cap of NLi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Mirages in Linear Bomb Burst over F-9 Park, Islamabad.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

*Let It Not Be Said, We Didn't Prove Equal To The Task & We Didn't Rock The Air Space Of Pakistan.*
*



*

*Solo Turk with Thunder Solo on 70th independence day of Pakistan.*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AMG_12

Photography by me ._.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AMG_12



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy, in line with the vision of Govt of Pakistan launched “Pakistan Navy – Mangroves Plantation Campaign 2017” in the Coastal Areas of Sindh and Balochistan provinces on the eve of Independence Day. Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Zakaullah graced the occasion as Chief Guest and inaugurated Pakistan Navy Mangroves Plantation Campaign by planting sapling of Mangroves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mujahid

Game.Invade said:


>



Nice Pics!!
Which camera or lens did you use ??


----------



## django

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check the SSG Guys in the back


reload vid Hazrat.


----------



## pzfz

Zarvan said:


>



An actual modern plate carrier. Looks like LCB. Hopefully not a private purchase but company-wide issue.

CC to the apologists: This is what an actual plate carrier looks like.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

pzfz said:


> An actual modern plate carrier. Looks like LCB. Hopefully not a private purchase but company-wide issue.
> 
> CC to the apologists: This is what an actual plate carrier looks like.


Even if it is a private purchase, now everyone - especially within the Army - who has seen this photo will know what a plate carrier system actually looks like! BTW a Russian company had teamed with the Pakistan Army to design a system, it looks like a plate carrier but with an added neck guard?

https://www.armyrecognition.com/ide...or_pakistani_army_at_ideas_2016_72311161.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Bangladeshi Army Commandos in there new Gear. When on earth we would spend and invest on our soldiers ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

Zarvan said:


> Bangladeshi Army Commandos in there new Gear. When on earth we would spend and invest on our soldiers ?


What's so unique about them? You should also take the fact into notice that SSG is almost a division strength unlike the Bangladeshi commandos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Game.Invade said:


> What's so unique about them? You should also take the fact into notice that SSG is almost a division strength unlike the Bangladeshi commandos.


Nothing except for the fact that even Bangladesh has started to invest in there special forces now idea when we would wake up


----------



## ghazi52

Faces of Pakistan: Pakistan Armed Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Zarvan said:


> Bangladeshi Army Commandos in there new Gear. *When on earth we would spend and invest on our soldiers ?*


Hazrat "Zarrar" has all this hardware and more, the Bangla commando MP5 does not have any add-ons, beside we have moved on from that to a shortened version of M4.........Hazrat you are complaining about funds, then what makes you think that Pak army will equip each and every jawan from all branches of the service with SCAR  @Path-Finder @Hell hound @The Sandman

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMG_12

Zarvan said:


> Nothing except for the fact that even Bangladesh has started to invest in there special forces now idea when we would wake up


Just because our soldiers don't parade with NVGs during daylight hours or wear harnesses don't justify your claim that our forces aren't seeing an upgrade. Bangladesh will have to inject a huge capital to bring their special forces to where we are today. They hardly see combat, their infrastructure is no where close to ours, it's not even a fair comparison. Our upgrade process is slow due to our crumbling economy but even at this pace we are faster than them. @DESERT FIGHTER might educate you better on our SOF's progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Talon

Zarvan said:


> Bangladeshi Army Commandos in there new Gear. When on earth we would spend and invest on our soldiers ?


We have a bigger army and high spending on WoT...we have skilled guys and thats what matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AMG_12

django said:


> Hazrat Zarar has all this hardware and more, the Bangla commando MP5 does not have any add-ons, beside we have moved on from that to a shortened version of M4.........Hazrat you are complaining about funds, then how the hell do you expect Pak army to equip each and every jawan from all branches of the service with SCAR  @Path-Finder @Hell hound @The Sandman


Wait for him to claim we have all the resources but we aren't spending a dime so we can mass produce SCAR rifles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Game.Invade said:


> Wait for him to claim we have all the resources but we aren't spending a dime so we can mass produce SCAR rifles.


LOL, nothing would surprise me when it comes to the good Hazrat and SCAR

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## khanasifm

Great [emoji106] speech




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pzfz

Zarvan said:


> Nothing except for the fact that even Bangladesh has started to invest in there special forces now idea when we would wake up



Then why post it? There's nothing in there that's special, in fact a step backwards with respect to SSG etc or even the LCB/Regular Army. No plate carrier, mp5s, tactical vests upon tactical vests...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sooooooooooooooooo Cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

_FC.
_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> _FC.
> _
> View attachment 419201
> View attachment 419202
> View attachment 419203
> View attachment 419204
> View attachment 419205
> View attachment 419206
> View attachment 419207
> View attachment 419208
> View attachment 419209
> View attachment 419210
> View attachment 419211


Finally some great gear but last picture again pissed me of this Toyota Hilux crap needs to go away it's nothing more than a death trap


----------



## django

Zarvan said:


> Finally some *great gear* but last picture again pissed me of this Toyota Hilux crap needs to go away it's nothing more than a death trap


Hazrat how are we going to allocate funds for all this "*great gear*" when all available funds will be allocated to equipping each and every jawan from every branch of the services with the most formidable SCAR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

django said:


> Hazrat how are we going to allocate funds for all this "*great gear*" when all available funds will be allocated to equipping each and every jawan from every branch of the services with the most formidable SCAR.


Tunisia has less budget than us even when they went on take on ISIS the thing they invested most in was there special forces and getting MRAP from Turkey. It's about prioritizing we have more budget and I am pretty sure if we decide than getting 1000 to 1500 MRAP won't be issue. For some reason we are running to USA only but USA itself basically takes MRAP tech from South Africa and guess what UAE took entire TOT from South Africa in 650 Million Dollars. And now UAE is making its own MRAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Zarvan said:


> Tunisia has less budget than us even when they went on take on ISIS the thing they invested most in was there special forces and getting MRAP from Turkey. It's about prioritizing we have more budget and I am pretty sure if we decide than getting 1000 to 1500 MRAP won't be issue. For some reason we are running to USA only but USA itself basically takes MRAP tech from South Africa and guess what UAE took entire TOT from South Africa in 650 Million Dollars. And now UAE is making its own MRAP.




I agree....

It's necessary to have 1000 mraps in baluchistan... where land mines /ieds are 90% of terrorist events that take place against forces

Plus male uavs can provide top cover... that keeps costs down

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

Zarvan said:


> Bangladeshi Army Commandos in there new Gear. When on earth we would spend and invest on our soldiers ?



Doesn't they look fairly equipped? 







































And Remember "*Machines Don't Fight War Men's Do, There's always Man Behind The Gun"

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

Rocky rock said:


> Doesn't they look fairly equipped?
> 
> View attachment 419271
> View attachment 419272
> View attachment 419273
> View attachment 419274
> View attachment 419275
> View attachment 419276
> View attachment 419277
> View attachment 419278
> View attachment 419279
> View attachment 419280
> View attachment 419281
> View attachment 419282
> 
> 
> And Remember "*Machines Don't Fight War Men's Do, There's always Man Behind The Gun"
> 
> *


Our Hazrat resides in his own bubble. don't take him too seriously



django said:


> Hazrat "Zarrar" has all this hardware and more, the Bangla commando MP5 does not have any add-ons, beside we have moved on from that to a shortened version of M4.........Hazrat you are complaining about funds, then what makes you think that Pak army will equip each and every jawan from all branches of the service with SCAR  @Path-Finder @Hell hound @The Sandman


 Once the rifle apparently best in trials comes (I hope and pray that it doesn't) it will be mellow! any thing in its presence will become shiny, Bit like gold can make other things in its surrounding sparkle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Zarvan said:


> Tunisia has less budget than us even when they went on take on ISIS the thing they invested most in was there special forces and getting MRAP from Turkey. It's about prioritizing we have more budget and I am pretty sure if we decide than getting 1000 to 1500 MRAP won't be issue. For some reason we are running to USA only but USA itself basically takes MRAP tech from South Africa and guess what UAE took entire TOT from South Africa in 650 Million Dollars. And now UAE is making its own MRAP.


Money grows on trees, it is never an issue for Pak army,,,,Tunisia has it's own requirements and threat perception, they are not facing a enemy of the magnitude of Gangadesh nor rebels as tenacious or experienced as TTP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

django said:


> Money grows on trees, it is never an issue for Pak army,,,,Tunisia has it's own requirements and threat perception, they are not facing a enemy of the magnitude of Gangadesh nor rebels as tenacious or experienced as TTP.


You are buying Submarines worth 5 Billion Dollars you are producing more than 20 JF-17 per year you are producing Tanks upgrading older ones and testing new Assault Rifles and testing new Tanks and Artillery and I can tell you lot more projects. Where the money is coming for them stop giving me excuses even if we had started buying MRAP in 7 years ago in good numbers we would have around 1500 by now


----------



## django

Zarvan said:


> *You are buying Submarines worth 5 Billion Dollars you are producing more than 20 JF-17 per year you are producing Tanks upgrading older ones and testing new Assault Rifles and testing new Tanks and Artillery and I can tell you lot more projects*. Where the money is coming for them stop giving me excuses even if we had started buying MRAP in 7 years ago in good numbers we would have around 1500 by now


Exactly Hazrat exactly, we only have a limited budget, luxuries are for Yanks and Saudis, we have to do without.


----------



## Zarvan

django said:


> Exactly Hazrat exactly, we only have a limited budget, luxuries are for Yanks and Saudis, we have to do without.


We are fighting a war against insurgents and all investment is on conventional warfare WOW. Your nuclear weapons gave you a cover to prepare yourself counter insurgency along with equipping soldiers his travel is also important and for that MRAP were required which we failed to do and even after 14 years of insurgency in same areas over and over again our soldiers die from IED attack and Gun attack and when you see the vehicle they are travelling in that turns out to be Hilux. Sorry Sir we had the money and still do but we never invested in right place. A soldier dying and some loosing limbs and training new ones also cost a lot.


----------



## django

Zarvan said:


> We are fighting a war against insurgents and all investment is on conventional warfare WOW. Your nuclear weapons gave you a cover to prepare yourself counter insurgency along with equipping soldiers his travel is also important and for that MRAP were required which we failed to do and even after 14 years of insurgency in same areas over and over again our soldiers die from IED attack and Gun attack and when you see the vehicle they are travelling in that turns out to be Hilux. Sorry Sir we had the money and still do but we never invested in right place. A soldier dying and some loosing limbs and training new ones also cost a lot.


Well Hazrat they need to forget about the high maintenance and inaccurate SCAR, perhaps then we can procure these MRAP, besides these MRAP are very vulnerable as demonstrated by their lumbering performance in Afghanistan. May be Pak army wants troops to move in quick relatively agile vehicles compared to this slow lumbering MRAP.
@Path-Finder @DESERT FIGHTER @Ulla @Game.Invade opinion gents??? Are these MRAP worth it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

django said:


> Well Hazrat they need to forget about the high maintenance and inaccurate SCAR, perhaps then we can procure these MRAP, besides these MRAP are very vulnerable as demonstrated by their lumbering performance in Afghanistan. May be Pak army wants troops to move in quick relatively agile vehicles compared to this slow lumbering MRAP.
> @Path-Finder @DESERT FIGHTER @Ulla @Game.Invade opinion gents??? Are these MRAP worth it.


US MRAPs are notorious for needing recovery vehicles in FATA... getting bogged in sand.. and having almost zero offroad capability.

But we still need MRAPs... our casualities are mostly due go IEDs... But also LAVs... but we cant just replace all 4X4 pickups with LAVs and MRAPs.. we dont have that much dough!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AMG_12

django said:


> Well Hazrat they need to forget about the high maintenance and inaccurate SCAR, perhaps then we can procure these MRAP, besides these MRAP are very vulnerable as demonstrated by their lumbering performance in Afghanistan. May be Pak army wants troops to move in quick relatively agile vehicles compared to this slow lumbering MRAP.
> @Path-Finder @DESERT FIGHTER @Ulla @Game.Invade opinion gents??? Are these MRAP worth it.


His concerns about the lack of MRAPs and its implications are correct. but we lack funds for even basic purchases let alone MRAPs. Our friend has a shopping list but he always forget the sustenance costs of all these gadgets. Army is structurally upgrading itself and it's consuming a bulky share of the budget. Comparing our war with war in Afghanistan isn't really a good idea, our purchases are made considering both the Eastern and Western theaters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

django said:


> Well Hazrat they need to forget about the high maintenance and inaccurate SCAR, perhaps then we can procure these MRAP, besides these MRAP are very vulnerable as demonstrated by their lumbering performance in Afghanistan. May be Pak army wants troops to move in quick relatively agile vehicles compared to this slow lumbering MRAP.
> @Path-Finder @DESERT FIGHTER @Ulla @Game.Invade opinion gents??? Are these MRAP worth it.


To truly know the worth of MRAP's you have look in history and see the South African war with Angola and Namibia. Sri Lanka is another country ask them the worth of MRAP's who faced IED's! Heck if you ever seen Grand Tour with the old Top Gear Team who go to Namibia you will know what a Harsh country that is.

It ofcourse also depends on the MRAP as well. I will always say South Africa who invented the MRAP and Used it the longest are the best to consult because Terrain of South Africa is very similar to Pakistan. Buying extremely expensive MRAP from Navistar is plain stupid because MRAP are expendable, meaning the vehicle may not survive but the crew in it can walk away safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMG_12



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> US MRAPs are notorious for needing recovery vehicles in FATA... getting bogged in sand.. and having almost zero offroad capability.
> 
> But we still need MRAPs... our casualities are mostly due go IEDs... But also LAVs... but we cant just replace all 4X4 pickups with LAVs and MRAPs.. we dont have that much dough!







Sir now if this hits IED none would survive in fact even a dumbo carrying AK can cause massive loss of life because our boys are travelling in this instead we need these 












There are hundreds of options from countries like Turkey and South Africa and even Brazil and others. We are investing in Tanks buying new ones buying Artillery buying and producing Fighter Jets even Submarines but some how we forget that we are mainly fighting Gorilla warfare where soldier equipment like Optics and Night Vision and MRAP are must. 

@Path-Finder @Arsalan @django

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Game.Invade said:


>



Good to see that new Helis are not only on VIP duties but the integral part of the frontline!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

Zarvan said:


> Sir now if this hits IED none would survive in fact even a dumbo carrying AK can cause massive loss of life because our boys are travelling in this instead we need these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are hundreds of options from countries like Turkey and South Africa and even Brazil and others. We are investing in Tanks buying new ones buying Artillery buying and producing Fighter Jets even Submarines but some how we forget that we are mainly fighting Gorilla warfare where soldier equipment like Optics and Night Vision and MRAP are must.
> 
> @Path-Finder @Arsalan @django



If I told you that the US special services in Iraq and Syria are now using similar pick up trucks, you will become a fan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

*PAKISTAN MILITARY ART:
*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Fist

It's a picture of officer (Major) after coming back from operation.
Just look at the eyes of the officer
Was also displayed dam dama photo exhibition Multan on 14 Aug 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## django

The Fist said:


> It's a picture of officer (Major) after coming back from operation.
> *Just look at the eyes of the officer*
> Was also displayed dam dama photo exhibition Multan on 14 Aug 2017.


Totally steely eyed.


----------



## AMG_12

Ulla said:


> Good to see that new Helis are not only on VIP duties but the integral part of the frontline!


Actually they're only for VIPs. The PUMAS donated by


Ulla said:


> Good to see that new Helis are not only on VIP duties but the integral part of the frontline!


Still mainly used for VIP duties. Very few instances of troops or supplies transportation. But they have helped relieving the ex UAE Pumas of VIP duties which were previously used by Corp Commanders and others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff (COAS), General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited Okara Cantt on the conclusion of 6th Army PACES (Physical Agility and Combat Efficiency System) Championship and distributed awards to the winners.












__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Different parts of our country *

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


>


_*open a fukin selfie thread.
better 2 have no pics .....than crap on these threads...

Ur contributions on tourism and Gen multimedia are valued... but leave these!! *_
@Irfan Baloch @waz plz ban this dude from Pak mil mutimedia and SF threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> _*open a fukin selfie thread.
> better 2 have no pics .....than crap on these threads...
> 
> Ur contributions on tourism and Gen multimedia are valued... but leave these!! *_
> @Irfan Baloch @waz plz ban this dude from Pak mil mutimedia and SF threads.


Please have patience and tolerance. This forum is for everybody and should not be discriminated on the basis of liking and disliking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

M.Musa said:


> Please have patience and tolerance. This forum is for everybody and should not be discriminated on the basis of liking and disliking.


Its not about liking or disliking but the content.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Only in Pakistan...............


----------



## ghazi52

6th Army PACES (Physical Agility and Combat Efficiency System) Championship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


>


Old Rifles and no optics but still good training facility although I think they should build more urban area there to train Army and specially Police. And in fact every Police Guy after completing its training from Police Academy should come here and do this course before going to be deployed to any Police Station or any where else.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Old pic of SSN & US Navy seal

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## django

Path-Finder said:


>


@Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight @Dawood Ibrahim @Ulla @Sher Shah Awan @Signalian

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## django

Zarvan said:


> Old Rifles and no optics but still good training facility although I think they should build more urban area there to train Army and specially Police. And in fact every Police Guy after completing its training from Police Academy should come here and do this course before going to be deployed to any Police Station or any where else.


Unfortunately Hazrat optics on MP-5 is only issued to SSG personnel though I have seen LCB with kitted out MP5,,,, the reason they do not use optics on the range is that most likely a sapper will not have his MP5 with optical sights so they have adjust their training to make it as realistic a scenario as possible.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

django said:


> @Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight @Dawood Ibrahim @Ulla @Sher Shah Awan @Signalian



Eagerly waited for his comeback. Anddd back with a bang. 
Loved today's show. Thank you bro for the tag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist




----------



## django

Moonlight said:


> Eagerly waited for his comeback. Anddd back with a bang.
> Loved today's show. Thank you bro for the tag.


Good to see him back and good to see you back.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rashid Minhas 46th Death Anniversary today. The Air force Chief and other Air force personnel regularly visit his mother .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

django said:


> Good to see him back and good to see you back.Kudos



Thank You bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon

Perfection..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
 4


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Navy - A Four Dimensional Force*





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani E

django said:


> @Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight @Dawood Ibrahim @Ulla @Sher Shah Awan @Signalian



Cheers, always a pleasure to watch him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Path-Finder said:


>



Wow, my favorite journalist is back, thx for posting, an impressive show, and exercise, especially the convoy shooting training!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

Zarvan said:


> Sir now if this hits IED none would survive in fact even a dumbo carrying AK can cause massive loss of life because our boys are travelling in this instead we need these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are hundreds of options from countries like Turkey and South Africa and even Brazil and others. We are investing in Tanks buying new ones buying Artillery buying and producing Fighter Jets even Submarines but some how we forget that we are mainly fighting Gorilla warfare where soldier equipment like Optics and Night Vision and MRAP are must.
> 
> @Path-Finder @Arsalan @django


The pointless debate where all the concerns have been answered and we have repeatedly asked you a couple of questions to clarify upon. To that, you never respond (and will still claim that you always do)

@Horus @Oscar


----------



## Zarvan

Arsalan said:


> The pointless debate where all the concerns have been answered and we have repeatedly asked you a couple of questions to clarify upon. To that, you never respond (and will still claim that you always do)
> 
> @Horus @Oscar


I have answered all your quires Sir 
https://www.dawn.com/news/1351542
https://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/pakistan/balochistan-four-soldiers-martyred-in-turbat-attack/
http://www.bexpress.com.pk/2017/04/httpwp-mep5f0gk-7z8/
Areas like awaran and Turbat and around Quetta and in KPK various areas come under attack from IED and Gun several times in a month still our soldiers are seen over and over agian traveling in Toyota Hilux. Nobody is asking for soldiers to travel in MRAP in areas like Multan or Faisalabad or Hyderabad or Sukkhur where they hardly face a attack in a year. But the areas or roads where every second day either a IED blast takes place or foiled or a Gun attack takes place soldiers are still travelling in Toyota Hilux. Egypt is going after terrorists in Sinai and in past few years they have inducted 2000 MRAP. Tunisia first thing they did when they decided to go after ISIS and Militants is induct MRAP. Even Kenya and Nigeria inducted MRAP in good numbers. Same goes for Iraq and Saudi Arabia and UAE. Soldiers of UAE have survived several major attacks in Yemen due to the fact they were travelling in MRAP.


----------



## Arsalan

Zarvan said:


> I have answered all your quires Sir
> https://www.dawn.com/news/1351542
> https://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/pakistan/balochistan-four-soldiers-martyred-in-turbat-attack/
> http://www.bexpress.com.pk/2017/04/httpwp-mep5f0gk-7z8/
> Areas like awaran and Turbat and around Quetta and in KPK various areas come under attack from IED and Gun several times in a month still our soldiers are seen over and over agian traveling in Toyota Hilux. Nobody is asking for soldiers to travel in MRAP in areas like Multan or Faisalabad or Hyderabad or Sukkhur where they hardly face a attack in a year. But the areas or roads where every second day either a IED blast takes place or foiled or a Gun attack takes place soldiers are still travelling in Toyota Hilux. Egypt is going after terrorists in Sinai and in past few years they have inducted 2000 MRAP. Tunisia first thing they did when they decided to go after ISIS and Militants is induct MRAP. Even Kenya and Nigeria inducted MRAP in good numbers. Same goes for Iraq and Saudi Arabia and UAE. Soldiers of UAE have survived several major attacks in Yemen due to the fact they were travelling in MRAP.


You never have. 

Anyway, i was expecting this exact reply from you. "I have answered your questions". 
So its cool!


----------



## Zarvan

Arsalan said:


> You never have.
> 
> Anyway, i was expecting this exact reply from you. "I have answered your questions".
> So its cool!


I have answered all your questions your issue you can't even decide what exactly you want to know Sir and also what answer you are looking for


----------



## Arsalan

Zarvan said:


> I have answered all your questions your issue you can't even decide what exactly you want to know Sir and also what answer you are looking for



Leave it! 
I am satisfied as it is!


----------



## Zarvan

Arsalan said:


> Leave it!
> I am satisfied as it is!


I am still here when you really decide what exactly you want to know than come ask me the question


----------



## Arsalan

Zarvan said:


> I am still here when you really decide what exactly you want to know than come ask me the question



As i said, bahi myri tasalli ho gai ha,, 8 9 dafa aik he baat kr kr kaa, kafi haa itna he!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*2015-16













*
@Quwa @Bilal Khan (Quwa) plate carriers>?!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*2014*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Soldier-X

Old but a nice shot. perfect LCB gear in this video

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Soldier-X said:


> Old but a nice shot. perfect LCB gear in this video
> View attachment 420288


What's the LCB Gear? 

All I see is infantry guys in standard gear.

Good old Kevlar vests,standard helmet, standard limb guards etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

Soldier-X said:


> Old but a nice shot. perfect LCB gear in this video
> View attachment 420288


LCB now sports woodland camo and almost similar gear to SSG. Modified Type 56 rifles are used.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fabricio Tavares

Nice pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*LCB,SSG AND ARMY 2015-16











*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sine Nomine

@DESERT FIGHTER geo,khan sahab.
Wese type 56-2 wali kit ke kia price haai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER geo,khan sahab.
> Wese type 56-2 wali kit ke kia price haai.


chinese sights etc are cheap .. u can get ur rifle tricked at around 10-15k or lower (depending upon u and ur bargainng skills).

Rest TaimiKhan n others can help with Pesh prices... (since its cheaper there).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sine Nomine

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> chinese sights etc are cheap .. u can get ur rifle tricked at around 10-15k or lower (depending upon u and ur bargainng skills).
> 
> Rest TaimiKhan n others can help with Pesh prices... (since its cheaper there).


Thanks mate.
Peshawar is cheap.Any Pakistani company on horizon.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *LCB,SSG AND ARMY 2015-16
> 
> View attachment 420418
> View attachment 420419
> View attachment 420420
> *



Maj Afridi, I think he was on mahaaz with saeed khan at the time deployed to nwa ops

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*2015-16







*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *LCB,SSG AND ARMY 2015-16
> 
> View attachment 420418
> View attachment 420419
> View attachment 420420
> *


Major Afridi I presume.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

I like this..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


> I like this..


Its a photoshoped pic... genius.

*AW139 PAF




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Its a photoshoped pic... genius.


Too much pain....................


----------



## ghazi52

*
National security committee meeting chaired by Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi said on Thursday.*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## pzfz

ghazi52 said:


> I like this..



not Pakistani, delete this ASAP. Makes the forum out to be an amateurish fanboy site. Also please stop posting useless selfie pics that provide nothing but taking up space.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Have you seen the others pictures. I think you have an issue. so long.


pzfz said:


> not Pakistani, delete this ASAP. Makes the forum out to be an amateurish fanboy site. Also please stop posting useless selfie pics that provide nothing but taking up space.



He has a Pakistani flag, and I care for Pakistani flag. I will not remove it. Help yourself. Ego problem. I am a kid. Fine. I do not have bad feeling.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


> Have you seen the others pictures. I think you have an issue. so long.
> 
> 
> He has a Pakistani flag, and I care for Pakistani flag. I will not remove it. Help yourself. Ego problem. I am a kid. Fine. I do not have bad feeling.


coz its PS.. u tool.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

Soldier-X said:


> Old but a nice shot. perfect LCB gear in this video
> View attachment 420288


This is from a song, had they been real soldiers they wouldnt be wearing night vision in day time...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Awan68 said:


> This is from a song, had they been real soldiers they wouldnt be wearing night vision in day time...


ISPR song but they are real soldiers.


----------



## Awan68

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> ISPR song but they are real soldiers.


 Correction *, i i meant not from real life opps...


----------



## ghazi52

A nine member Afghan media delegation visited.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

@Desert Fox khan sahab allow me to use your posted images.


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> @Desert Fox khan sahab allow me to use your posted images.


Which ones though?


----------



## Sine Nomine

Desert Fox said:


> Which ones though?


All of them.
@DESERT FIGHTER


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> All of them.
> @DESERT FIGHTER


?


----------



## FLIR

Hodor said:


> Any Falcon BMS user..???


 
i use falcon bms do u play ?!


----------



## Sine Nomine

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> ?


I was asking about reposting of graphic content uploaded by you,on social media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon

FLIR said:


> i use falcon bms do u play ?!


Afirm..


----------



## ghazi52

Commander Rawalpindi Corps, Lieutenant General Nadeem Raza visited Line of Control(LOC) in Hot Spring and Puna sectors

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sine Nomine

ghazi52 said:


> Commander Rawalpindi Corps, Lieutenant General Nadeem Raza visited Line of Control(LOC) in Hot Spring and Puna sectors


@DESERT FIGHTER as I recall my memory on LOC G3s are standard issue, with some exceptions.
But now I am witnessing increase number of Type-56-2,any specific reason because production of that rifle along with Equipping seems an unwise decision, citing replacement efforts.


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER as I recall my memory on LOC G3s are standard issue, with some exceptions.
> But now I am witnessing increase number of Type-56-2,any specific reason because production of that rifle along with Equipping seems an unwise decision, citing replacement efforts.


Pakistan doesn't produce Type 56 they are imported from China.


----------



## gangsta_rap

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan doesn't produce Type 56 they are imported from China.



the variants with the foldable stocks (type 56-2) are imported. I'm pretty sure regular type 56 rifles are manufactured in Pakistan.


----------



## Zarvan

GIANTsasquatch said:


> the variants with the foldable stocks (type 56-2) are imported. I'm pretty sure regular type 56 rifles are manufactured in Pakistan.


No they are not I also used to believe they are being produced in Pakistan but it turns out they are not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan doesn't produce Type 56 they are imported from China.


Desert Fighter said that, if I am not Mistaken, anyhow when trails have been completed there import or production isn't wise decision.


----------



## Yerusalem 4880 Kms

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> Desert Fighter said that, if I am not Mistaken, anyhow when trails have been completed there import or production isn't wise decision.


POF can produce AK variants but for that we need license from Russia otherwise it would consider illegal production of the rifle.
Recently Pakistan signed LOU and MOU of TOT of newer version of AK at POF.


----------



## Zarvan

Idi Amin Dada said:


> POF can produce AK variants but for that we need license from Russia otherwise it would consider illegal production of the rifle.
> Recently Pakistan signed LOU and MOU of TOT of newer version of AK at POF.


That is LOU only which is signed no TOT of newer version is signed with AK as of yet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yerusalem 4880 Kms

Zarvan said:


> That is LOU only which is signed no TOT of newer version is signed with AK as of yet


As per reports the signed MOU also, leave it and tell me for what they signed LOU?


----------



## Zarvan

Idi Amin Dada said:


> As per reports the signed MOU also, leave it and tell me for what they signed LOU?


No MOU reports are wrong and even LOU is for marketing Kalashnikov products in our civilian Market that LOU has nothing to do with Military


----------



## Zarvan

Pakistani Coast Guard trying to keep Gawader safe

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> Desert Fighter said that, if I am not Mistaken, anyhow when trails have been completed there import or production isn't wise decision.


They produced and marketed them... and Russia actually complained about it... But production was stopped as imports from China etc were more cost effective.


*@Zarvan ur pics are from 2016...

More

July 2016





*



MUSTAKSHAF said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER as I recall my memory on LOC G3s are standard issue, with some exceptions.
> But now I am witnessing increase number of Type-56-2,any specific reason because production of that rifle along with Equipping seems an unwise decision, citing replacement efforts.


Replaced MP5s.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gangsta_rap

Surprised that the coast guard hasn't 'digitized' their BDU camo yet.


----------



## Thorough Pro

LOU (Letter of understanding) and MOU (memorandum of understanding) mean nothing, real deal is an "Agreement" either of technology transfer or license production. 



Idi Amin Dada said:


> As per reports the signed MOU also, leave it and tell me for what they signed LOU?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

In order to pay tribute to the poet of the nation, Dr. Allama Muhammad Iqbal, a wreath laying ceremony was held at Mausoleum of Dr. Alama Muhammad Iqbal on 29 August 2017. Commandant Pakistan Navy War College, Rear Admiral Moazzam Ilyas was the Chief Guest of the ceremony.

An agile yet smartly turned out contingent of Sutlej Rangers presented Guard and wreath was laid by the Commandant Pakistan Navy War College, on behalf of 47th Pakistan Navy Staff Course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist

Khyber

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

COAS on Eid Day with his soldiers at Rajgal on Pak-Afg Border. 
"Eid on duty for security of Pakistan & its people is best festivity for us. Pakistan is our passion & our life; our lives are for Pakistan.* 'Nothing/ No One' is above country.* IA together we'll make it best country", *COAS.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS visited Rajgal on Pak-Afghan border





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist

Teaser of Movie _ SarBakaff _ based on Pakistan Navy SEAL Operations SSG N 
Watch full movie on 6 Sep Defence Day

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thorough Pro

WTF, this is neither their job nor is the situation that dire, what's wrong with their high command?








ghazi52 said:


> Karachi


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Thorough Pro said:


> WTF, this is neither their job nor is the situation that dire, what's wrong with their high command?


14 people died in karachi... flood water had covered 40-50% of the city.. while local n provincial governments were nowhere to be seen.. (jerking off to bhutto n altaf, in some fukin cornee).

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## django

@Zibago @Hell hound @Moonlight @The Sandman @Signalian @Ulla @Path-Finder @Dawood Ibrahim @DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hell hound

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 14 people died in karachi... flood water had covered 40-50% of the city.. while local n provincial governments were nowhere to be seen.. (jerking off to bhutto n altaf, in some fukin cornee).


Yeahi ajj in begarton nay kala bag dam bananey dia hota to kuch nuksan kam ho jata or yeah pani bhi bach jata.magar nahi bakol in stupids kay punjab pani main say bijli nikal lay ga 
Yar koi itna jahil or short sighted kesay ho sakta hay ajj tak samjh nahi ai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*FC 2016




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZAC1

these car should have armored plates underneath....so personals should be protected to some extent.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sameer25

hey can anyone tell me the name etc of the optics mounted on the rifles (M4/Types 56s). at first i thought they were Trijicon ACOGs but at a close look they were different. i see them in all these pics and i just want to know more about them


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## django

@Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight @Dawood Ibrahim @Ulla @Signalian

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jinn Baba

ghazi52 said:


>



Shouldn't have posted that. Now Indians will claim this as evidence of sirjikal strike

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

@Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight @Dawood Ibrahim @Ulla @Signalian

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Sandman

django said:


> @Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight @Dawood Ibrahim @Ulla @Signalian


Siachen is beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Army Chief Qamar Bajwa Address To Defence Day Ceremony At GHQ Excluisve | 6 September 2017*



*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

@Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight @Dawood Ibrahim @Ulla @Signalian

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Inception-06

django said:


> @Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight @Dawood Ibrahim @Ulla @Signalian




keep on and thx !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Thank you Pakistani Media for your contributions on Defence and Martyrs Day. Media has an imp role in nation building and support to State.





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Windjammer

*Viper in full flow.*





*
Thunder doing it's wonder.




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Kabhi Percham Main





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

@Zibago @Hell hound @Moonlight @The Sandman @Ulla @Dawood Ibrahim @Signalian @Path-Finder @MastanKhan

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Signalian

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 423688
> 
> 
> View attachment 423689
> 
> 
> View attachment 423690
> 
> 
> View attachment 423691


Mirage and F-16 are high enough, designs older than JF-17.

Fitting Ra'ad under the belly of that JF-17 would be a hassle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

@Zibago @Hell hound @The Sandman @Moonlight @Ulla @Signalian @Dawood Ibrahim

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

django said:


> @Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight @Dawood Ibrahim @Ulla @Signalian


The Marine program is old one it was also shown on defence day last year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Zarvan said:


> The Marine program is old one it was also shown on defence day last year


Are you sure, I do not recall, it was dated as recent on their website.Kudos Hazrat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Zarvan

django said:


> Are you sure, I do not recall, it was dated as recent on their website.Kudos Hazrat


I follow these programs a lot the first 5 minutes were enough to make me realize that it was old program


----------



## django

Zarvan said:


> I follow these programs a lot the first 5 minutes were enough to make me realize that it was old program


All I can say is that I have never seen this before and I too follow these programs very closely!!! But then and again Hazrat, you are the "military expert", you will notice even the slightest of nuances that a civvy like myself would never ever hope of spotting. "cough" "cough" @Path-Finder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

War heroes of Pakistan belonging to the Christian community

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

django said:


> All I can say is that I have never seen this before and I too follow these programs very closely!!! But then and again Hazrat, you are the "military expert", you will notice even the slightest of nuances that a civvy like myself would never ever hope of spotting. "cough" "cough" @Path-Finder


This program was for sure a repeat


----------



## django

ghazi52 said:


> War heroes of Pakistan belonging to the Christian community










Zarvan said:


> This program was for sure a repeat


If you say so Hazrat......Dear Hazrat i sincerely and wholeheartedly apologies for uploading a program that is allegedly a year old, please do forgive me for my most grievous error

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*OLD PICS








*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *OLD PICS
> 
> View attachment 424057
> View attachment 424058
> *


In second picture is it FC or Air Force Uqaab force


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> In second picture is it FC or Air Force Uqaab force


FC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BetterPakistan

Zarvan said:


> I follow these programs a lot the first 5 minutes were enough to make me realize that it was old program



I watched the complete show of PAK news recorded in Heavy Industries Taxila. The incharge of Al Khalid program told the anchor that currently we're manufacturing Al Khalid 1 and the cost of such a tank internationally is $5-6 million but we're producing this tank in a price range of $2.5-3 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 423688
> 
> 
> View attachment 423689
> 
> 
> View attachment 423690
> 
> 
> View attachment 423691


what is that Big round white thing lying next to Maverick


----------



## TaimiKhan

Narendra Trump said:


> what is that Big round white thing lying next to Maverick


Cluster Bomb.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

TaimiKhan said:


> Cluster Bomb.


can you post its specifications?


----------



## TaimiKhan

Narendra Trump said:


> can you post its specifications?


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/hijara-anti-armour-bomb.73930/


----------



## ghazi52

PM Shahid Khaqan Abbasi takes part in PAF training exercise, flies in an F-16





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SSG 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## TaimiKhan

ghazi52 said:


> PM Shahid Khaqan Abbasi takes part in PAF training exercise, flies in an F-16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


I can bet it was his desire to get the ride. What best chance other then being the PM to fulfil the desire. 

Hahhahhahahahhaha, choota bachaa hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*BELL;




















PAFs AW139 (Like the armys camo better);


















MI;








Cobra;




*

*
Saab 2000, AWACS;







*


ghazi52 said:


>


Dear duffer;

Stop posting lovi dovi selfies!

And OLD PICS..

Last pic is 10+ fukin years old.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rocky rock

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *BELL;
> 
> View attachment 424288
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 424290
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 424291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAFs AW139 (Like the armys camo better);
> 
> 
> View attachment 424284
> 
> 
> View attachment 424285
> 
> 
> View attachment 424287
> 
> 
> 
> MI;
> 
> 
> View attachment 424292
> 
> 
> 
> Cobra;
> 
> View attachment 424289
> *
> 
> *
> Saab 2000, AWACS;
> 
> View attachment 424286
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Dear duffer;
> 
> Stop posting lovi dovi selfies!
> 
> And OLD PICS..
> 
> Last pic is 10+ fukin years old.



@DESERT FIGHTER Don't you have anything else to do except criticizing other's?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Rocky rock said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER Don't you have anything else to do except criticizing other's?


So why dont anything stop posting crap?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Look you super man. See your posts and talk. No offence.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dear duffer;
> 
> Stop posting lovi dovi selfies!
> 
> And OLD PICS..
> 
> Last pic is 10+ fukin years old.



What a civilized way. Thanks to your brought up.

Stop me posting Pakistani great persons ...........
....................................
Commander Rawalpindi Corps Lieutenant General Nadeem Raza visited Battal and Dawarandi sectors along Line of Control today. Commander appreciated high morale of the troops and effective response to Indian Cease Fire Violations to protect innocent civilians from Indian shelling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


> Look you super man. See your posts and talk. No offence.
> 
> 
> 
> What a civilized way. Thanks to your brought up.


 Yeah see the last 200 pages! 

Civilised way, dude how many times have I and other members asked u to stop posting crap? and let this thread remain clean?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nobody else mentioned me.
Setting in USA I love Pakistan. I am enjoying my living here.
I love Pakistani people and places. Old or new or repeating is Close to my heart. Period.
You only like fresh thing..........................


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


> Nobody else mentioned me.
> Setting in USA I love Pakistan. I am enjoying my living here.
> I love Pakistani people and places. Old or new or repeating is Close to my heart. Period.
> You only like fresh thing..........................



Really, ? Im again asking u after so long... coz u cant seem 2 stop postin shyt!



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Its a photoshoped pic... genius.
> 
> *AW139 PAF
> 
> View attachment 420583
> *






pzfz said:


> not Pakistani, delete this ASAP. Makes the forum out to be an amateurish fanboy site. Also please stop posting useless selfie pics that provide nothing but taking up space.



Page 479!

@Ulla @Game.Invade how many times have u also asked him 2 have mercy on this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMG_12

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Really, ? Im again asking u after so long... coz u cant seem 2 stop postin shyt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page 479!
> 
> @Ulla @Game.Invade how many times have u also asked him 2 have mercy on this thread.


He has spammed this thread with meaningless selfies, personal pics and reposts. He even repost his own reposts, such is the level. Mods should help make a separate thread for him and contributors of his kind.



Rocky rock said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER Don't you have anything else to do except criticizing other's?


You too are his fellow poster, no different at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

@Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight @Ulla @Signalian

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*FC 2015-16











*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Really, ? Im again asking u after so long... coz u cant seem 2 stop postin shyt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page 479!
> 
> @Ulla @Game.Invade how many times have u also asked him 2 have mercy on this thread.




I always enjoy this show, this guy seems like a robot, you remember this Hassan poster, he posted always old crap self-made PAF posters! And when you changed him or did try to discuss he just did not show any reaction and ignored us Crazy !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*SSGN*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Yasser76 said:


> No, it's not from Cambrian. This is from a Sandhurst Excercise. Berets of Brits give it away, Pak cadet is from Punjab reg


Only PMA Cadets go to Sandhurst or Instructors... and Cadets arent alotted regments until they Pass out of the academy..
That pic is from an ex.
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistan-military-multimedia.30020/page-428#post-9330901

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *SSGN*
> 
> View attachment 424544


Seeing Tactical headset in service with SSGN for the first time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Game.Invade said:


> Seeing Tactical headset in service with SSGN for the first time.


older ones








Game.Invade said:


> Seeing Tactical headset in service with SSGN for the first time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gangsta_rap

Game.Invade said:


> Seeing Tactical headset in service with SSGN for the first time.


Its something that I've been wondering about too. We have the ability to make ops-core and mich 2002 style helmets but why aren't they as widespread as they should be?


----------



## django

@Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight @Ulla @Signalian @Dawood Ibrahim 




from feb/17

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Game.Invade said:


> Seeing Tactical headset in service with SSGN for the first time.


NOT a tactical headset dear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Training pic.. NCTC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Defence Day Celebrations across the country 



































































*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER




----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *BELL;
> 
> View attachment 424288
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 424290
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 424291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAFs AW139 (Like the armys camo better);
> 
> 
> View attachment 424284
> 
> 
> View attachment 424285
> 
> 
> View attachment 424287
> 
> 
> 
> MI;
> 
> 
> View attachment 424292
> 
> 
> 
> Cobra;
> 
> View attachment 424289
> *
> 
> *
> Saab 2000, AWACS;
> 
> View attachment 424286
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Dear duffer;
> 
> Stop posting lovi dovi selfies!
> 
> And OLD PICS..
> 
> Last pic is 10+ fukin years old.


Bell Pic # 3 & MI pic are also posted earlier by you --- so repost on your part too



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *SSGN*
> 
> View attachment 424544


double post dude --- same stuff posted in other thread ---no need to repost again

*a humble request to all -- there is a dedicated thread for Special Ops, post all Spec Ops related media in that thread --- keep this thread for Regular troops & Armory*



Game.Invade said:


> Seeing Tactical headset in service with SSGN for the first time.


Ear Muffs those are bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talon

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 425155


This photo is from 2014 when PAF acquired jordanian vipers,not from defence day


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER




----------



## Soldier-Boy

Picture of PAF Year 1965















Squadron Leader Shabbir Hussain Syed (Pakistan Air Force)





Captured Indian Air Force Ouragan aircraft - Pictures/Memorabilia of Rann of Kutch Skirmish 1965

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 425757
> View attachment 425758
> View attachment 425759
> View attachment 425760
> View attachment 425761
> View attachment 425762


Come on Dude --- you are posting the old pics --- pic three & 5 are repost


----------



## Bossman

balixd said:


> Come on Dude --- you are posting the old pics --- pic three & 5 are repost





Soldier-Boy said:


> Picture of PAF Year 1965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squadron Leader Shabbir Hussain Syed (Pakistan Air Force)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captured Indian Air Force Ouragan aircraft - Pictures/Memorabilia of Rann of Kutch Skirmish 1965


The first one is not PAF. They are Canberras rather then B57s. Can't tell which Air Force most likely IAF. You can also see Vampires in the back. I think PAF also shot down a Canberra in 1959 on a recccee mission deep inside Pakistan maybe hence the picture linked to PAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

balixd said:


> Bell Pic # 3 & MI pic are also posted earlier by you --- so repost on your part too
> 
> 
> double post dude --- same stuff posted in other thread ---no need to repost again
> 
> *a humble request to all -- there is a dedicated thread for Special Ops, post all Spec Ops related media in that thread --- keep this thread for Regular troops & Armory*
> 
> 
> Ear Muffs those are bro


My bad, thanks for correction.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

balixd said:


> Come on Dude --- you are posting the old pics --- pic three & 5 are repost


 You sir, Back to the future?

Pics from August... and not reposts.

Original source:





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=448080025572217





Can u find the originals... of which these are reposts of? much obliged..


----------



## khanasifm

Soldier-Boy said:


> Picture of PAF Year 1965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squadron Leader Shabbir Hussain Syed (Pakistan Air Force)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Captured Indian Air Force Ouragan aircraft - Pictures/Memorabilia of Rann of Kutch Skirmish 1965


Is this a.c. also in paf museum now? ?


----------



## Soldier-Boy

khanasifm said:


> Is this a.c. also in paf museum now? ?


One short down deep inside Pakistan and may be we have tail but not sure.


----------



## mingle

Soldier-Boy said:


> One short down deep inside Pakistan and may be we have tail but not sure.


It shot down in late 50s over Pindi area by Saber jet .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist

A starry night at Kel.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mingle

The Fist said:


> A starry night at Kel.


What a pic look at the stars Awesome thanks .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

khanasifm said:


> Is this a.c. also in paf museum now? ?



Referring to captured ouragan its was function with minor damage And belly landed intact 


That IAF Dassault Ouragan (known as 'Toofani' in IAF) was forced to land by a pair of PAF F-86F Sabres scrambled from Mauripur. The incident happened on June 24, 1965 during Rann of Kutch dispute between Pakistan and India before the start of full-scale war in September 1965. 

In book 'Battle for Pakistan - The Air War of 1965' by John Fricker there are three photos (including the one posted by Saeed here) of this IAF Ouragan apparently taken soon after the incident. The photos indicate IAF Ouragan lost its undercarriage during landing but otherwise received very little damage.

It will be interesting to know where this aircraft is now.

Captured Indian Air Force Ouragan Aircraft. In June 1965, India and Pakistan had a border skirmish in the Rann of Kutch region. On 24 June 1965, an ndian Air Force (IAF) Ouragan fighter (Serial No. IC 698), flown by Flt. Lt. Rana Lal Chand Sikka intruded into Pakistani airspace. A Pakistan Air Force (PAF) F-104A Starfighter intercepted the IAF fighter near Badin in Sindh. Just as the PAF pilot locked on to the Indian fighter and was about to release his Sidewinder Air-to-Air Missile, the Indian pilot lowered his aircraft’s landing gear (an internationally-recognized sign of aerial surrender). The IAF pilot landed at an open field near Jangshahi village near Badin. The IAF pilot was taken prisoner and released on 14 August 1965 – as a goodwill gesture on Pakistan’s Independence Day – minus the IAF Ouragan fighter, which was retained by the PAF as a trophy and flown by a PAF pilot to an airbase in Karachi.


https://sites.google.com/site/kargi...system/app/templates/print/&showPrintDialog=1


Cold War Jet Combat: Air-to-Air Jet Fighter Operations 1950-1972
By Martin Bowman

https://books.google.com/books?id=Q...A114#v=onepage&q=iaf ouragan captured&f=false


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

Zarvan said:


>


Hazrat is that a SIG he is raising on the far right or a m4 variant


----------



## Zarvan

django said:


> Hazrat is that a SIG he is raising on the far right or a m4 variant


That is M4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


>



Hazrat,, old pic from 13-14 era... and repost...


and hide id.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pzfz

For a show but good to see an actual plate carrier. LINK.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

pzfz said:


> For a show but good to see an actual plate carrier. LINK.


See recent SSG pics... 

Btwn... look at the one below

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Zarvan said:


>


Can you guys please explain these pictures ??? Why this M4 is having 7.62 x 51 caliber I am pretty sure we are not facing that bad times that our boys are using Darra Copy so what is going on here @Horus @Oscar @Jango @Arsalan


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> Can you guys please explain these pictures ??? Why this M4 is having 7.62 x 51 caliber I am pretty sure we are not facing that bad times that our boys are using Darra Copy so what is going on here @Horus @Oscar @Jango @Arsalan


 M16s come in several variants

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> M16s come in several variants
> 
> View attachment 426480


This picture doesn't show 7.62 x 51


----------



## TaimiKhan

Zarvan said:


> Can you guys please explain these pictures ??? Why this M4 is having 7.62 x 51 caliber I am pretty sure we are not facing that bad times that our boys are using Darra Copy so what is going on here @Horus @Oscar @Jango @Arsalan


Zarvan, from where in hell by looking u said its 7.62 calibre ?? Which part of the rifle says that. Have u seen the size of the magazine?? 

Ajeeb kaam kertay hoo, and this is i believe not even an official issued rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pzfz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> See recent SSG pics...
> 
> Btwn... look at the one below
> 
> View attachment 426450



Not an SSG thread. Plate carriers with the regular troops have been VERY few and far between. The only previous ones are of the (likely) NLI troops wearing one. Even the recent field ops of the SSG has shown them to not wear any plate carriers. Just the old vests and/or hand me down interceptors from the US.



Zarvan said:


> This picture doesn't show 7.62 x 51



The picture you posted doesn't either. It's just a short clip.


----------



## Zarvan

TaimiKhan said:


> Zarvan, from where in hell by looking u said its 7.62 calibre ?? Which part of the rifle says that. Have u seen the size of the magazine??
> 
> Ajeeb kaam kertay hoo, and this is i believe not even an official issued rifle.


It's 7.62 magzine I can assure yoi


----------



## khanasifm

Just 20 round straight mag vs 30 round curved mag

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

TaimiKhan said:


> Zarvan, from where in hell by looking u said its 7.62 calibre ?? Which part of the rifle says that. Have u seen the size of the magazine??
> 
> Ajeeb kaam kertay hoo, and this is i believe not even an official issued rifle.


He has probably never picked up a real gun but preaches calibre on PDF..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Game.Invade said:


> He has probably never picked up a real gun but preaches calibre on PDF..


I have and never saw this Mag other than being used by 7.62 x 51

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan

Zarvan said:


> It's 7.62 magzine I can assure yoi


I dont need ur assurance as ur reputation precedes u . Its not a 7.62 and its not an official issued rifle. Its someones private weapon and the ranger guys are posing for pics with it. 

Kabhi zindagi mae asal magazine haath mae pakar kae daikh lainaa.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaimiKhan

Zarvan said:


> I have and never saw this Mag other than being used by 7.62 x 51


Go on google and search M16 with a 20 round mag, u will see the difference. 

But i have my doubts that it will satisfy u.


----------



## Zarvan

TaimiKhan said:


> Go on google and search M16 with a 20 round mag, u will see the difference.
> 
> But i have my doubts that it will satisfy u.


Yes you are right


----------



## TaimiKhan

Zarvan said:


> Yes you are right


Lagta hai ban honay kae dar sar agree ker rahay hoooo, hahhahhahahahaha.


----------



## Arsalan

Zarvan said:


> Can you guys please explain these pictures ??? Why this M4 is having 7.62 x 51 caliber I am pretty sure we are not facing that bad times that our boys are using Darra Copy so what is going on here @Horus @Oscar @Jango @Arsalan


Sitr it is NOT 7.62x51!
I KNOW that you are saying this because you see that rectangular mag and you for some reason believe that rectangular mag essential translates into 7.62x51mm 

THAT IS NOT TRUE.

This is standard/common 20round mag for M4/M16. 








Zarvan said:


> It's 7.62 magzine I can assure yoi


Please!






Different gun but you can see the rectangular 20 round mag along side the curved ones. The SHAPE of mag should not be the thing based on which you go on giving assurances of caliber size online! Just saying.



Zarvan said:


> I have and never saw this Mag other than being used by 7.62 x 51


Hopefully the above pic will change that.



TaimiKhan said:


> Lagta hai ban honay kae dar sar agree ker rahay hoooo, hahhahhahahahaha.




How rudeeeee Vikas!!! 
Ap humain bilkul bhe pasand nahi aay!





HRK said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .





TaimiKhan said:


> Go on google and search M16 with a 20 round mag, u will see the difference.
> 
> But i have my doubts that it will satisfy u.


Lolz, well so you have already explained it. THANKS!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

apologies for quoting everyone, but i thought better to share it with you all ----
Zarvan is indeed correct that is 7.62 x51 N chambered rifle -----

Nah!!! just messing with you all folks ---- that is a M16 a2, that has been converted to look like a M4 .... many of these rifles were converted locally by replacing the handguard & butt stock & bring it up to the modern times ----
this weapon is for sure not official issued and someone's personal weapon ----
it is 5.56 x


Zarvan said:


>





Zarvan said:


> Can you guys please explain these pictures ??? Why this M4 is having 7.62 x 51 caliber I am pretty sure we are not facing that bad times that our boys are using Darra Copy so what is going on here @Horus @Oscar @Jango @Arsalan





Zarvan said:


> This picture doesn't show 7.62 x 51





TaimiKhan said:


> Zarvan, from where in hell by looking u said its 7.62 calibre ?? Which part of the rifle says that. Have u seen the size of the magazine??
> 
> Ajeeb kaam kertay hoo, and this is i believe not even an official issued rifle.





Zarvan said:


> It's 7.62 magzine I can assure yoi





TaimiKhan said:


> I dont need ur assurance as ur reputation precedes u . Its not a 7.62 and its not an official issued rifle. Its someones private weapon and the ranger guys are posing for pics with it.
> 
> Kabhi zindagi mae asal magazine haath mae pakar kae daikh lainaa.





Arsalan said:


> Sitr it is NOT 7.62x51!
> I KNOW that you are saying this because you see that rectangular mag and you for some reason believe that rectangular mag essential translates into 7.62x51mm
> 
> THAT IS NOT TRUE.
> 
> This is standard/common 20round mag for M4/M16.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different gun but you can see the rectangular 20 round mag along side the curved ones. The SHAPE of mag should not be the thing based on which you go on giving assurances of caliber size online! Just saying.
> 
> 
> Hopefully the above pic will change that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How rudeeeee Vikas!!!
> Ap humain bilkul bhe pasand nahi aay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lolz, well so you have already explained it. THANKS!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

TaimiKhan said:


> Lagta hai ban honay kae dar sar agree ker rahay hoooo, hahhahhahahahaha.


----------



## Path-Finder

balixd said:


> apologies for quoting everyone, but i thought better to share it with you all ----
> Zarvan is indeed correct that is 7.62 x51 N chambered rifle -----
> 
> Nah!!! just messing with you all folks ---- that is a M16 a2, that has been converted to look like a M4 .... many of these rifles were converted locally by replacing the handguard & butt stock & bring it up to the modern times ----
> this weapon is for sure not official issued and someone's personal weapon ----
> it is 5.56 x



I started to read the post and immediately thought what the flip, then read it all and got the joke. Moral of the story never rush to make a judgement



Zarvan said:


> Can you guys please explain these pictures ??? Why this M4 is having 7.62 x 51 caliber I am pretty sure we are not facing that bad times that our boys are using Darra Copy so what is going on here @Horus @Oscar @Jango @Arsalan



Hazrat your Darwaishy and Muffakry is seriously compromised the brain has been affected time to take a holiday from defence and this forum. Clear your head then come back to us again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

Path-Finder said:


> Hazrat your Darwaishy and Muffakry is seriously compromised the brain has been affected time to take a holiday from defence and this forum. Clear your head then come back to us again.



You are being very hard on him. I think Zarvan's comments are very stimulating. Hes better than what we give him credit for.


----------



## The Fist

.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Path-Finder

GIANTsasquatch said:


> You are being very hard on him. I think Zarvan's comments are very stimulating. Hes better than what we give him credit for.


I am advocating our Hazrat should take a break from this madness of defence and forum. Do a reset then return to doing what he does best which according to you is stimulating

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@Path-Finder

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> @Path-Finder



POF G3 marksman?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> POF G3 marksman?


People are saying it's PSR 90


----------



## Amaa'n

Path-Finder said:


> *POF G3 marksman?*





Zarvan said:


> *People are saying it's PSR 90*


bhai look carefully ---- now i can't say this with 100% certainty that am right but i can say for 90% that it is 
*Azb DMR *--- POF PSR 90 comes with Polymer handguard while this one has Picatinty handguard rail system ---

PSR 90 is an outdated system - makes no sense to present it as a gift to someone such as CNS - while on the other hand we have an updated new rifle called Azb DMR with many issues from PSR 90 rectified ---- they say PSR 90 / PSG 9 has an expensive Action (read Action trigger), again would make no sense to present it as gift -----

check out the Azb DMR with "The Boss"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Zarvan said:


> @Path-Finder



Aren't those SPD helis? Or is the CNS just borrowing them?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Jango said:


> Aren't those SPD helis? Or is the CNS just borrowing them?


SPD you mean Strategic Division ???


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


> SPD you mean Strategic Division ???


Strategic Planning Division ...



Path-Finder said:


> POF G3 marksman?


*Azb DMR










*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanasifm

Zarvan said:


> @Path-Finder



Probably 76 mm naval gun ammo or 20mm phalanx ammo (pof already making but new version) or torpedo newer version pof making training torpedos so far ?? Just guessing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mumm-Ra

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Strategic Planning Division


5
Wasn't it Strategic Plans Division??


----------



## Arsalan

Jango said:


> Aren't those SPD helis? Or is the CNS just borrowing them?


I think this livery is not unique to SPD birds. There are other helicopters using the same color scheme.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


>



Where is this? looks old

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> Where is this? looks old


No recent soldiers checking security arrangements in Kurram agency for Muharram


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Path-Finder said:


> Where is this? looks old


Muharam duties.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Muharam duties.
> 
> View attachment 427494



Isn't this the blitzkrieg hamza? I thought it was dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Isn't this the blitzkrieg hamza? I thought it was dead.


Its being marketed by the company along with its variants...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

Didn't see it posted

FN P90 has made a return. FN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> Didn't see it posted
> 
> FN P90 has made a return. FN


Actually not because it didn't went away in first place


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> Actually not because it didn't went away in first place


Hazrat it was not on the scene for a long time!! The Colombian chap seems to have been right Ammo problem


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> Hazrat it was not on the scene for a long time!! The Colombian chap seems to have been right Ammo problem


Not it was being used regularly in fact even in Tribal areas


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> Not it was being used regularly in fact even in Tribal areas


Oh show some pics of its use in the last 2 to 3 years.


----------



## django

Path-Finder said:


> Didn't see it posted
> 
> FN P90 has made a return. FN


@Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound @Ulla @Signalian @Moonlight @Dawood Ibrahim @war&peace

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Sandman

django said:


> @Zibago @The Sandman @Hell hound @Ulla @Signalian @Moonlight @Dawood Ibrahim @war&peace


Just keep your mic at a distance lady

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

The Sandman said:


> Just keep your mic at a distance lady


Mind you she was quite comfortable with that FN P90.Kudos bro

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Random pics;

Khyber V ops;

























SSGN












ASM test;




*

*


Bada$$ FC man 2011-12?




*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Talon

NVG flying over Quetta..





Shahbaz team over Quetta..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AMG_12

Hodor said:


> NVG flying over Quetta..
> View attachment 428120
> 
> 
> Shahbaz team over Quetta..
> View attachment 428121


Reposts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Khyber V ops;


When did Khyber 5 start?


----------



## Talon

Game.Invade said:


> Reposts


wish I had this much useless time and mind to remember which posts are reposts..JK no offence

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


>


Pic (Standing left) is of *Lieutenant Arsalan Alam Shaheed*!


*RAWALPINDI: A Pakistan Army soldier was killed in Khyber Agency on Saturday, Samaa reported.*

According to Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR),terrorists fired from across the border on newly established Pakistani Border post in Rajgal Valley in Khyber Agency.

Twenty-two-year-old Lieutenant Arsalan Alam, the officer commanding that post got hit while performing his duties and embraced martyrdom.

He was the only son of his parent with three sisters.




https://www.samaa.tv/pakistan/2017/09/pakistan-army-soldier-embraces-martyrdom-border-attack/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Old is gold... 65 war*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


>


*Lieutenant Arsalan Alam Shaheed*
*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMG_12



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## bananarepublic

Game.Invade said:


>



These guys really need better equipment..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*DRUZBA 2017

Credit: Zarvan
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*FC







*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Seem this is also another new vest in the play

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Zarvan said:


> Seem this is also another new vest in the play


That's the Quick Release Vest. It's been around for a while. 

Try to keep an eye out for Plate Carrier Systems.





HIT seems to have made a Plate Carrier System-like vest too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaimiKhan

Zarvan said:


> Seem this is also another new vest in the play


Old one, my bro used to wear such one. Limited ones mostly with officers. Americans i believe they are, good ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pzfz

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> That's the Quick Release Vest. It's been around for a while.



Not a quick release vest. Interceptor vest. American.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sine Nomine

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *DRUZBA 2017
> 
> Credit: Zarvan
> 
> View attachment 428646
> View attachment 428647
> View attachment 428648
> View attachment 428649
> View attachment 428650
> *


Any chances of getting kord HMG for SoF.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> Any chances of getting kord HMG for SoF.


Why would SOF use Kord HMG?

We however have produced our own HMG.. PK16.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Army on muharram procession









Pak Russ exercise 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WaLeEdK2

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Army on muharram procession
> 
> View attachment 428984
> View attachment 428980
> 
> 
> Pak Russ exercise
> 
> View attachment 428982
> *



I wish a video of the exercise would come out already.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Fist

.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## khanasifm

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Army on muharram procession
> 
> View attachment 428984
> View attachment 428980
> 
> 
> Pak Russ exercise
> 
> View attachment 428982
> *



Some where in fata

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Why would SOF use Kord HMG?
> 
> We however have produced our own HMG.. PK16.


kord is light weight 25 kg with bipod,only of it's kind on bipod.
i know about PK16 which is based on DsHk.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> kord is light weight 25 kg with bipod,only of it's kind on bipod.
> i know about PK16 which is based on DsHk.


PK16 is less than 30 kg.. 

PK16





DSHK





Kord

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Talon

Dumping Fuel while on finals..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Hell hound

The Fist said:


>


Only if I can give you the positive rating

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gangsta_rap

The Fist said:


>


HQ-16?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## friendly_troll96

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *
> View attachment 428650
> *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


>



What make/brand are those desert colour boots?


----------



## Talon

Cargo Hold of IL-78

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Path-Finder said:


> What make/brand are those desert colour boots?


Paks also makin em... Askari boots etc.

He seems to be wearing US.... Cheap in Pesh & Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanasifm

Hodor said:


> Cargo Hold of IL-78
> 
> 
> View attachment 430005



Aircraft Length ~47 meter, width 4.8 or Almost 5 meters and height 11
Meters 

Assuming cargo area is 40 meters x 4.8 width x 8 meter height = 1440 meters volume

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-7




----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 429801
> View attachment 429803




What is the red thing on the barrel on for which purpose ?


----------



## TaimiKhan

Ulla said:


> What is the red thing on the barrel on for which purpose ?


Piece of cloth or plastic kind of thing to protect barrel from scratches or to hold the rifle from barrel side if its hot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Mini Guns very much operational on PAA Fleet.*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 1987Butt

LOVE PAKISTAN .... 
LOVE ARMY ....
THE REAL LIONS


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mingle

The Fist said:


>


RBS 70


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*
Training pic 






2013 LCB







Basic Infantry Course;




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mrc

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Training pic
> View attachment 430727
> 
> 
> 
> 2013 LCB
> 
> 
> View attachment 430729
> 
> 
> Basic Infantry Course;
> 
> View attachment 430728
> *




2nd pic drum mag... it's brilliant on ak... it's shud be standard issue... reduces need of changing magazine



Path-Finder said:


> View attachment 430589
> View attachment 430590




Good additions

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

The Fist said:


>


What is this ?


----------



## TaimiKhan

Zarvan said:


> What is this ?


RBS-70 training simulator.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Soldier-X said:


> View attachment 430749


When on earth we would get rid of these Hilux and get these instead


----------



## Soldier-X

Zarvan said:


> *When* on earth we would get rid of these Hilux and get these instead


*When *we will get ride of thieves ruling our country and destroying our economy... yesterdays's ISPR seminar on interplay of secuirity and economy was probably the answer of your question.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSG commandos



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan dear i respect your knowledge on the subject and how upto date you are with latest tech but you are lack the understanding of basic principles ---- you don't look at it with a hollistic view ---- let me pop some questions here for you to answer , may be we can establish if these can replace our hilux:
1) Cost / unit?
2) Fuel Consumption / mile?
3) Engine Maintenance ?
4) Parts availability & Cost ?
5) Top Speed?
6) Logistics & Supply line to service & maintain these vehicles
7) when ambushed by the enemy, can it move out of the enemy line of sight swiftly?

Am all with you if we are to procure same unit for Zarrar ATS or Police / LEA SOTs / Special Ops / CTD who are carrying out IBOs / Raids because these Vehicles will have some limited scope of work ---- what you are suggesting is using these vehicles day in day out ---



Zarvan said:


> When on earth we would get rid of these Hilux and get these instead

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

balixd said:


> Zarvan dear i respect your knowledge on the subject and how upto date you are with latest tech but you are lack the understanding of basic principles ---- you don't look at it with a hollistic view ---- let me pop some questions here for you to answer , may be we can establish if these can replace our hilux:
> 1) Cost / unit?
> 2) Fuel Consumption / mile?
> 3) Engine Maintenance ?
> 4) Parts availability & Cost ?
> 5) Top Speed?
> 6) Logistics & Supply line to service & maintain these vehicles
> 7) when ambushed by the enemy, can it move out of the enemy line of sight swiftly?


Sir issue is nobody is asking them to use in Lahore or areas like Multan or Faisalabad and others issue areas and roads where our soldiers face attack on almost weekly bases either IED or Gun attack even those areas these same crap things are being used. We were not facing conventional enemy for past 13 years if we would spent smartly and start let say from 2010 we would have gotten lot more MRAP even 500 to 800 would have done good in those areas.


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


> Sir issue is nobody is asking them to use in Lahore or areas like Multan or Faisalabad and others issue areas and roads where our soldiers face attack on almost weekly bases either IED or Gun attack even those areas these same crap things are being used. We were not facing conventional enemy for past 13 years if we would spent smartly and start let say from 2010 we would have gotten lot more MRAP even 500 to 800 would have done good in those areas.


How many IED attacks have happened in Multan, Lahore, Faisalabad ??
Zarvan these vehicles are not for patroling these are for Rapid Response Teams / SOTs ....
they need them to go in Hot areas to take incoming fire & deploy rapidly ---- If you want these vehicles on the street --- i would love to see few of these with Rangers & Karachi CTD ---- they are going in & out of hot zones rapidly not knowing which side they will take a hit ---- thats where you want these to go ----

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan

balixd said:


> Zarvan dear i respect your knowledge on the subject and how upto date you are with latest tech but you are lack the understanding of basic principles ---- you don't look at it with a hollistic view ---- let me pop some questions here for you to answer , may be we can establish if these can replace our hilux:
> 1) Cost / unit?
> 2) Fuel Consumption / mile?
> 3) Engine Maintenance ?
> 4) Parts availability & Cost ?
> 5) Top Speed?
> 6) Logistics & Supply line to service & maintain these vehicles
> 7) when ambushed by the enemy, can it move out of the enemy line of sight swiftly?
> 
> Am all with you if we are to procure same unit for Zarrar ATS or Police / LEA SOTs / Special Ops / CTD who are carrying out IBOs / Raids because these Vehicles will have some limited scope of work ---- what you are suggesting is using these vehicles day in day out ---


Waisay sir ji, to great extent i agree with zarvan as if not in whole ops area atleast the most critical areas need such systems or something which can stop 7.62 rounds. A few days back saw video of baloch militants where they ambushed a convoy of FC guys and with just ak47 fire they killed 4 FC guys who were in a double cab. Similarly in nearly major ambushes troops get killed by small arms fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

balixd said:


> How many IED attacks have happened in Multan, Lahore, Faisalabad ??
> Zarvan these vehicles are not for patroling these are for Rapid Response Teams / SOTs ....
> they need them to go in Hot areas to take incoming fire & deploy rapidly ---- If you want these vehicles on the street --- i would love to see few of these with Rangers & Karachi CTD ---- they are going in & out of hot zones rapidly not knowing which side they will take a hit ---- thats where you want these to go ----


Yes that is why I said no need to use them in Lahore and Faisalabad and Multan but areas like Tribal areas where we face IED attacks on daily bases or many areas in Baluchistan and few areas in Karachi were IED or Gun attacks are matter of routine we need these their.


----------



## Amaa'n

TaimiKhan said:


> Waisay sir ji, to great extent i agree with zarvan as if not in whole ops area atleast the most critical areas need such systems or something which can stop 7.62 rounds. A few days back saw video of baloch militants where they ambushed a convoy of FC guys and with just ak47 fire they killed 4 FC guys who were in a double cab. Similarly in nearly major ambushes troops get killed by small arms fire.


Logistically it is going to be a nightmare --- plus it can be used by FC while patroling in far flung / remote areas but again suggesting to use them for city patroling is not a realistic idea ----
I would give an example here of Para Regiment - UKSFSG --- they would go out on long patrols in remote areas, just a single team --- for this they would use their Land Rovers / MRAPS ---because that vehicle could take the hit when under fire ----

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

balixd said:


> Zarvan dear i respect your knowledge on the subject and how upto date you are with latest tech but you are lack the understanding of basic principles ---- you don't look at it with a hollistic view ---- let me pop some questions here for you to answer , may be we can establish if these can replace our hilux:
> 1) Cost / unit?
> 2) Fuel Consumption / mile?
> 3) Engine Maintenance ?
> 4) Parts availability & Cost ?
> 5) Top Speed?
> 6) Logistics & Supply line to service & maintain these vehicles
> 7) when ambushed by the enemy, can it move out of the enemy line of sight swiftly?
> 
> Am all with you if we are to procure same unit for Zarrar ATS or Police / LEA SOTs / Special Ops / CTD who are carrying out IBOs / Raids because these Vehicles will have some limited scope of work ---- what you are suggesting is using these vehicles day in day out ---


I realize there was a bit of disappointment with the HIT Burraq MRAP, but we should keep trusting the domestic industry. Having failed designs is a natural outcome of serious effort, and every dollar spent - even on failure - is a dollar spent on Pakistani engineering jobs. MVRDE is now designing the Light Armed Vehicle Assault (LAVA), which I suspect will be a light armoured vehicle mirroring those Turkish and South African designs, but being unique to Pakistani requirements. Let's see how that pans out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

balixd said:


> Logistically it is going to be a nightmare --- plus it can be used by FC while patroling in far flung / remote areas but again suggesting to use them for city patroling is not a realistic idea ----
> I would give an example here of Para Regiment - UKSFSG --- they would go out on long patrols in remote areas, just a single team --- for this they would use their Land Rovers / MRAPS ---because that vehicle could take the hit when under fire ----


Sir cities where attacks are quite regular we have to use them we are not left with options. Loosing a soldier training new one and other costs are much higher than getting a MRAP and maintaining it



TaimiKhan said:


> Waisay sir ji, to great extent i agree with zarvan as if not in whole ops area atleast the most critical areas need such systems or something which can stop 7.62 rounds. A few days back saw video of baloch militants where they ambushed a convoy of FC guys and with just ak47 fire they killed 4 FC guys who were in a double cab. Similarly in nearly major ambushes troops get killed by small arms fire.


Exactly Sir even AK results in our soldiers loosing their lives in these areas.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

balixd said:


> Logistically it is going to be a nightmare --- plus it can be used by FC while patroling in far flung / remote areas but again suggesting to use them for city patroling is not a realistic idea ----
> I would give an example here of Para Regiment - UKSFSG --- they would go out on long patrols in remote areas, just a single team --- for this they would use their Land Rovers / MRAPS ---because that vehicle could take the hit when under fire ----



what @Zarvan wants is a Humvee type of vehicle like the Turkish Otokar Cobra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

balixd said:


> Logistically it is going to be a nightmare --- plus it can be used by FC while patroling in far flung / remote areas but again suggesting to use them for city patroling is not a realistic idea ----
> I would give an example here of Para Regiment - UKSFSG --- they would go out on long patrols in remote areas, just a single team --- for this they would use their Land Rovers / MRAPS ---because that vehicle could take the hit when under fire ----


Agreed, that is why we need multiple systems. In city area we can use Mohafiz kind of vehicles which are local made and maintenance wise would be easy. Same mohafiz vehicle can be used in rural areas where IEDs chances are slim but ambushes with ak47 are high plus Otokar Cobra 1 kind of system can give good surviability. And for worst areas we can have MRAPs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

balixd said:


> Logistically it is going to be a nightmare --- plus it can be used by FC while patroling in far flung / remote areas but again suggesting to use them for city patroling is not a realistic idea ----
> I would give an example here of Para Regiment - UKSFSG --- they would go out on long patrols in remote areas, just a single team --- for this they would use their Land Rovers / MRAPS ---because that vehicle could take the hit when under fire ----



Every nation is rapidly developing domestic or building under license MRAP's and these are countries not facing proxy war within their borders. Last week I saw Hungary facing no proxy war of any kind has developed domestic MRAP to be used in active service.

I cannot fathom the thinking or make decisions but people across multiple spectrum are realising it's better to loose an expensive vehicle to IED/Ambush than loosing even one soldier due to IED/Ambush. This school of thought will arrive possibly with the change in command in years to come with a certain prolongued delay which appears to be a norm in Pakistan.



WaLeEdK2 said:


> what @Zarvan wants is a Humvee type of vehicle like the Turkish Otokar Cobra.



HUMVEE was a death trap replaced by MRAP's



Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> I realize there was a bit of disappointment with the HIT Burraq MRAP, but we should keep trusting the domestic industry. Having failed designs is a natural outcome of serious effort, and every dollar spent - even on failure - is a dollar spent on Pakistani engineering jobs. MVRDE is now designing the Light Armed Vehicle Assault (LAVA), which I suspect will be a light armoured vehicle mirroring those Turkish and South African designs, but being unique to Pakistani requirements. Let's see how that pans out.



If we can get assistance with building a good V shaped hull from South Africa as it's the most vital component in the MRAP then rest we can do ourselves!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Path-Finder said:


> Every nation is rapidly developing domestic or building under license MRAP's and these are countries not facing proxy war within their borders. Last week I saw Hungary facing no proxy war of any kind has developed domestic MRAP to be used in active service.
> 
> I cannot fathom the thinking or make decisions but people across multiple spectrum are realising it's better to loose an expensive vehicle to IED/Ambush than loosing even one soldier due to IED/Ambush. This school of thought will arrive possibly with the change in command in years to come with a certain prolongued delay which appears to be a norm in Pakistan.


agreed, but it requires some time to go mainstream, also it will have some specified role in the military, @Zarvan saying that We are to replace entire fleet of Daala is a far fetched idea

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

balixd said:


> agreed, but it requires some time to go mainstream, also it will have some specified role in the military, @Zarvan saying that We are to replace entire fleet of Daala is a far fetched idea



It is a gradual process. But there is an urgent need in hot areas. Small off the shelf purchases with local production for long term would be great. Great thing is due to numerous source's available for MRAP hopefully it's not too difficult.


----------



## Talon

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## Amaa'n

@RescueRanger not sure if you are still around but one question ---- why is that in Police ATS drills they lack that crispiness in their movements when raiding a compound or a building that we see with Military ---- I mean I have found Military excercises / drills way more systematic then the ones done by Police ---- approaching a corner, moving around, taking point ----- why this crispiness / sharpness is missing with Police?


The Fist said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talon

balixd said:


> @RescueRanger not sure if you are still around but one question ---- why is that in Police ATS drills they lack that crispiness in their movements when raiding a compound or a building that we see with Military ---- I mean I have found Military excercises / drills way more systematic then the ones done by Police ---- approaching a corner, moving around, taking point ----- why this crispiness / sharpness is missing with Police?


Police men dont even know how to hold a rifle properly and u are asking about tactis..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

balixd said:


> @RescueRanger not sure if you are still around but one question ---- why is that in Police ATS drills they lack that crispiness in their movements when raiding a compound or a building that we see with Military ---- I mean I have found Military excercises / drills way more systematic then the ones done by Police ---- approaching a corner, moving around, taking point ----- why this crispiness / sharpness is missing with Police?


what is that device on the helmet? looks like a camera.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Path-Finder said:


> what is that device on the helmet? looks like a camera.


yep .... camera


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


>



I dont understand the Camo scheme of the Marines. its poor and not suitable for Marines

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SSG commandos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> I dont understand the Camo scheme of the Marines. its poor and not suitable for Marines


This guy is SSGN but I agree Marine camo is really bad and needs to be changed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*ACES MEET 2017;







































Credit ; @Windjammer. Thread*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanasifm

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *ACES MEET 2017;
> 
> View attachment 431376
> 
> 
> View attachment 431366
> View attachment 431367
> View attachment 431368
> View attachment 431369
> View attachment 431370
> View attachment 431371
> View attachment 431372
> View attachment 431373
> View attachment 431374
> View attachment 431375
> 
> 
> 
> Credit ; @Windjammer. Thread*



Looks like regular sqn with 1st Lt. And above ranks


----------



## Hassan Guy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

Hassan Guy said:


>



Not sure how mich is the limit/life of these heli, paf/paa/pn has structural rebuild facility but still 50 plus years old technology


----------



## Hassan Guy

khanasifm said:


> Not sure how mich is the limit/life of these heli, paf/paa/pn has structural rebuild facility but still 50 plus years old technology


That's the problem, all 3 branches of the military should work together to locally develop a successor model. 
Doesn't have to be as advanced like the AW159, but still not as old as what we have now. 
Similar story for the Mi-17/171 (Mi-14 for the navy).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Path-Finder said:


> I dont understand the Camo scheme of the Marines. its poor and not suitable for Marines


That guy is using the US army woodland pattern that the SSG uses,,,,,,Pak naval marines have a TERRIBLE uniform with all that blue nonsense, time they used same as Pak army.Kudos bro

US army/SSG woodland pattern






Pak marines

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talon

khanasifm said:


> Not sure how mich is the limit/life of these heli, paf/paa/pn has structural rebuild facility but still 50 plus years old technology


I sat in one of these last year and its condition was like that of a brand new chopper.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hamza 6x6 Variant unveiled;







Credit: @Tipu7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon

Bullet Proof Helmet.




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Army research

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Hamza 6x6 Variant unveiled;
> 
> View attachment 431477
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: @Tipu7


Any chance the Pakistanis induct this ? It's literally the cheapest option with the least strings attached

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Army research said:


> Any chance the Pakistanis induct this ? It's literally the cheapest option with the least strings attached



Depo promoting Hamza to foreign buyers does this means its already sold locally to law enforcement / military ? Ie bought by home market ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

django said:


> That guy is using the US army woodland pattern that the SSG uses,,,,,,Pak naval marines have a TERRIBLE uniform with all that blue nonsense, time they used same as Pak army.Kudos bro
> 
> US army/SSG woodland pattern
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pak marines



The sub in the background does not look like French a/90 or 70 ?? Right ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

khanasifm said:


> The sub in the background does not look like French a/90 or 70 ?? Right ??


I think it is a 90.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-7




----------



## django

@Ulla @Signalian @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight @Zibago @war&peace @Dawood Ibrahim @CHACHA"G" @Path-Finder @RealNapster @Mentee @Well.wisher

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Path-Finder

django said:


> @Ulla @Signalian @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight @Zibago @war&peace @Dawood Ibrahim @CHACHA"G" @Path-Finder @RealNapster @Mentee @Well.wisher



My God. What a long road it has been very bloody. So many sacrifices so many lives uprooted. 

Still here InshAllah. F#ck you to the enemies. They will not win.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

@Path-Finder Indeed it has and Pak army is going from strength to strength.Kudos bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

django said:


> @Path-Finder Indeed it has and Pak army is going from strength to strength.Kudos bro



The need for MRAP's is all time high. You can clearly see one recurring theme and that is vehicles being hit y IED & Ambush so talking about MRAP's is valid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Path-Finder said:


> The need for MRAP's is all time high. You can clearly see one recurring theme and that is vehicles being hit y IED & Ambush so talking about MRAP's is valid.


They need to get something quick and agile that can take the rounds of AK and heavy machine gun.Kudos bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

This video is not available to everyone what exactly are the details ??


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mrc

Azb rifle looks great

We need drones to provide air cover

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zarvan

The Fist said:


> View attachment 431933
> View attachment 431934


So can't we have camouflage BP vests why they have to be Black


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


>



Hazrat this is a Barrett M107






and using armor piercing ammo by the looks of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Path-Finder said:


> Hazrat this is a Barrett M107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and using armor piercing ammo by the looks of it.


that is indeed correct, barret with high explosive AP ammo, standard nato color coding ---
one thing i don't like in this pic is they got their guile suit on but didnt bother to cover up the blackened rifle or the scope

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder

balixd said:


> that is indeed correct, barret with high explosive AP ammo, standard nato color coding ---
> one thing i don't like in this pic is they got their guile suit on but didnt bother to cover up the blackened rifle or the scope



That is great they have marksmen at FOB's but will these bases get the necessary high tech electronics like surveillance cameras among other monitoring equipment? Human observation may not be enough!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

django said:


> @Ulla @Signalian @The Sandman @Hell hound @Moonlight @Zibago @war&peace @Dawood Ibrahim @CHACHA"G" @Path-Finder @RealNapster @Mentee @Well.wisher



*BORDER FORTS*






@Signalian @MastanKhan​I cant believe that they are doing what I have written here since years, fencing the Border and building permanent Forts, they will build 700 Forts, that's a huge number, glory to Pakistan! I love the Hamza Fort! Turkey has implemented this strategy since 50 years, they have build battalion size Forts all over east Turkey on top of their mountains!​
*Check the Turkish Forts !*
















Zarvan said:


>




Excellent, every Fort need inside a Helipad and a Mortar or Artillery firing position, excellent pictures, and progress in the right direction! The Forts also need High Watchtowers !

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

Ulla said:


> *BORDER FORTS*
> 
> View attachment 432009
> 
> 
> @Signalian @MastanKhan​I cant believe that they are doing what I have written here since years, fencing the Border and building permanent Forts, they will build 700 Forts, that's a huge number, glory to Pakistan! I love the Hamza Fort! Turkey has implemented this strategy since 50 years, they have build battalion size Forts all over east Turkey on top of their mountains!​
> *Check the Turkish Forts !*
> View attachment 432010
> View attachment 432011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent, every Fort need inside a Helipad and a Mortar or Artillery firing position, excellent pictures, and progress in the right direction! The Forts also need Hight Watchtowers !



HELIPAD you got to be joking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHACHA"G"

@django , @Path-Finder , @Ulla 
Indeed a great steep but very late (I will say). Building Forts , providing them with new electronic eqms like cctv cams , Ground radars , signal monitoring etc are great too. I only want UAVs and some AMG(automatic Machine Gun)posts too.
Fence and Mining the border is what I am crying for years , now at least some work has started. We also need Trench on border wherever possible, So first mines then trench and then Fence ,,,,,,,,,,, complete border//.... 
And MRAPs and Very good and highly safe APCs (like Humza ) now need of the hour...... 
AMG some thing like this in and on all Forts .........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> HELIPAD you got to be joking.



It's not a big task but important, for resupply and fly out injured and wounded Soldiers!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CHACHA"G"

Zarvan said:


> HELIPAD you got to be joking.





Ulla said:


> It's not a big task but important, for resupply and fly out injured and wounded Soldiers!


@Zarvan , as in video the Officer said that those mountains stay cover with lot of ice for almost 4 months , so I guess we need helipads in those forts , @Ulla said , resupplying will become great issue in winters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

Of course Afghan refugees so called need to be kept an eye on because these so called refugee camps are where these terrorists gather under the guise of refuge planting IEDs and carrying out terrorism.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Zarvan said:


> HELIPAD you got to be joking.


Helipads are very important. If a post or fort gets attacked and you have casualties, how are you going to get the wounded out?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadali233

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 432007


the co pilot is giving the bird which has been blurred out. lol


----------



## django

Ulla said:


> It's not a big task but important, for resupply and fly out injured and wounded Soldiers!





CHACHA"G" said:


> @Zarvan , as in video the Officer said that those mountains stay cover with lot of ice for almost 4 months , so I guess we need helipads in those forts , @Ulla said , resupplying will become great issue in winters.


Totally agree gents.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadali233

Path-Finder said:


> That is great they have marksmen at FOB's but will these bases get the necessary high tech electronics like surveillance cameras among other monitoring equipment? Human observation may not be enough!


Ground Survillance Radar and Thermal Imaging is used.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

CHACHA"G" said:


> @django , @Path-Finder , @Ulla
> Indeed a great steep but very late (I will say). Building Forts , providing them with new electronic eqms like cctv cams , Ground radars , signal monitoring etc are great too. I only want UAVs and some AMG(automatic Machine Gun)posts too.
> Fence and Mining the border is what I am crying for years , now at least some work has started. We also need Trench on border wherever possible, So first mines then trench and then Fence ,,,,,,,,,,, complete border//....
> And MRAPs and Very good and highly safe APCs (like Humza ) now need of the hour......
> AMG some thing like this in and on all Forts .........


The work seems to be carried out in chunks. At first I used to think and crticise for the slow speed and now it makes sense as they say when you rush with things it can make a mess of it later. 

Slow and steady is the reason why territory gained is not being lost like the yanks in Afghanistan. 

But MRAP can do with some serious hurry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Path-Finder said:


> That is great they have marksmen at FOB's but will these bases get the necessary high tech electronics like surveillance cameras among other monitoring equipment? Human observation may not be enough!



Technical Surveillance is being used. Pakistans homegrown Ground Surveillance Radar is being used along with security cameras.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Technical Surveillance is being used. Pakistans homegrown Ground Surveillance Radar is being used along with security cameras.
> View attachment 432042



Any more info on these systems?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 432098


I don't like this gun... guy firing it is totally exposed... they need to put it on a low profile stand so it can by fired lying down


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Pakistan rangers exchange sweets with BSF at Wagah for Diwali

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Soldiers at Multan






ANF siezed Indian liquor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Powerplay visits the Pak-Afghan Border Fence

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Path-Finder said:


>




That journalist guy should be our foreign assistant minister !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Does have the wow factor


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Pakistan rangers exchange sweets with BSF at Wagah for Diwali


Stallions on one side , donkeys on the other side.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## WaLeEdK2



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## FLIR

Signalian said:


> View attachment 432766



what happen in this photo?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

FLIR said:


> what happen in this photo?


Smoke coming from Locomotive probably it's not looking base area .Maybe railway track close by .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blain2

balixd said:


> that is indeed correct, barret with high explosive AP ammo, standard nato color coding ---
> one thing i don't like in this pic is they got their guile suit on but didnt bother to cover up the blackened rifle or the scope


Because in all likelihood that is the not this sniper's primary rifle and is an AMR. It is deployed in a built up position for long range interdiction from a static point. When these snipers move out, they would be operating with their Rangemasters or Steyrs that typically are somewhat concealed and not with these very heavy AMR.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PAF & PLAAF Joint Ex Shaheen;




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talon

Fan designed patch

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## echo 1

Hodor said:


> Fan designed patch
> View attachment 433377


Where can I get one of these?


----------



## Talon

echo 1 said:


> Where can I get one of these?


If this one is in use with the airforce then from an airbase otherwise from printers who supply to the airforce(really cheap as compared to internet sellers)


----------



## Signalian

*INDUCTION OF F7P & F16 IN PAF*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talon



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

Hodor said:


> View attachment 433606






Signalian said:


> *INDUCTION OF F7P & F16 IN PAF*




Which version of AIM-9 our J-7P and J-7PG and Mirrage3-5 are equipped ? I think that the AIM-9 is the only real threat which these fighter can pose in a air to air combat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Fist

Frontier Constabulary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The Fist said:


> Frontier Constabulary
> View attachment 433661


They are tribal cops not even Paramilitary like FC/Scouts or Rangers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Ulla said:


> Which version of AIM-9 our J-7P and J-7PG and Mirrage3-5 are equipped ? I think that the AIM-9 is the only real threat which these fighter can pose in a air to air combat.


Aim-9M. Then further upgraded to latest "M" variant which is M8 or M9.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 433736


From which angle they look like Rangers to these newspapers guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talon

Zarvan said:


>


Thats a scale model..


----------



## django

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 433736


These are regular army personnel.Kudos sir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


>


Watched Last Night Mahaaz and man I was angry or pissed or I don't know what. But still Marines role needs to be changed from Security Guards to full on Army and raise their size massively and turn them into full Army and they should be trained to operate from Karachi to Siachin. As for the role they are doing now that should be handed over to MSA and Coast Guard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Path-Finder said:


>


@Signalian @Ulla @The Sandman @Zibago @Hell hound @Moonlight @Dawood Ibrahim @war&peace

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Signalian

Zarvan said:


> Watched Last Night Mahaaz and man I was angry or pissed or I don't know what. But still Marines role needs to be changed from Security Guards to full on Army and raise their size massively and turn them into full Army and they should be trained to operate from Karachi to Siachin. As for the role they are doing now that should be handed over to MSA and Coast Guard.





django said:


> @Signalian @Ulla @The Sandman @Zibago @Hell hound @Moonlight @Dawood Ibrahim @war&peace


We should be thankful to Pakistan Navy that they formed a force (PM) themselves instead of asking for Paramilitary troops like Rangers to provide security.
Until there is a need for an amphibious assault on enemy territory, pakistan marines will have a defensive role. Amphibious operations are much more complex than an airborne operation. Even India with a bigger navy than PN can afford to put one amphibious brigade in action.

Now if Pakistan had many islands around it coastline, which need to be occupied and installations like radars and monitoring systems are built up on those, then yes more Marines are required as Naval infantry to capture these islands and man equipment on them. If you have a look of Indian coastline, firstly its massive since its a peninsula, secondly there are islands around it that has presence of Indian Military on them.
E.g. open this link below to get an idea. These islands are in south east of India and India has military presence there.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andaman_and_Nicobar_Command






There is another island in South of India, which is a country called Maldives. Indian Military has presence on this island. Read this:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/India–Maldives_relations

check map






So when the situation is like above where Navy, amphibious forces and Air Force is required, the concept of warfare for Marines comes into play. 

The geography of Pakistan makes operations suitable for ground forces to assault India from North in kashmir and West in Punjab and Sindh. There isnt a need to complicate matters by using amphibious forces to attack India from south/south west unless PN itself grows huge and massive and can sustain an amphibious operation. 

However, PM should be expanded and provided heavy weapons so that:
1. The coastline can be defended without PA/paramilitary involvement.
2. The southern corridor, approachable by sea by India as in Creek area or even by marshy land like Rann of Kutch gets off the responsibility list of PA and 5 Corps can concentrate on defending/attacking the eastern border with India without worrying about getting flanked from southern side. 

@Ulla

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## F-7



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## war&peace

django said:


> @Signalian @Ulla @The Sandman @Zibago @Hell hound @Moonlight @Dawood Ibrahim @war&peace


IA I will watch it today in the evening.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Inception-06

@Zarvan @Signalian @django @Starlord 


Stab with the dagger in Indias left-assailant die, but enemy hurt !



You are right that India is not expecting an attack from the southern corridor. But that could be our opportunity to lead the Indian attention from Punjab and Kashmir frontline. My Idea is a light marine infantry Corps, we both had such a discussion in the past. That Corps should be equipped we with all necessary defensive weapon because our defense budget is restricted, the equipment weapon must be from our own production or retired military stocks.
*
Task*​
Infiltrate and raid Indian military installations in south Gujarat through the Pakistani light Marine Corps

*Object *​Destroy many enemy targets, create havoc in enemy lines, lead attention from the main front in Punjab, survive and retreat fast in save Pakistani territory

*Tactic*​search and destroy operation in company size formations, using guerrilla tactics such as:hit and run, laying mines on main routes for the advancing Indians forces, sniping, strong camouflaging of equipment and man, surviving in creek areas for longer time to ly ambush on advancing Indian formations, moving only by night and main forces by foot or boats, mechanic forces (Trucks, pickups) will only be used in combinations with Tank and Mobile air defence (Manpads on Trucks)
*Manpower of the Marine Corps *
40.000 Marine highly motivated and trained personnel recruited from Sindh.
*Anti-Tank warfare*​300x ATGM Bakthar Shikan Missiles for anti Tank warfare and other hardened targets.
*Air Defence*​200-300 Anza II Manpads for air defense against the aggressive and mighty IAF presence from the Arabian Sea and in the Gujrat Sector.
12.7mm AA Gun in every military installation(Bunker, trench, buildings) vehicle and boats (water vehicle).
Retired Chinese 37mm AA Guns on Marine Corps defense installation for ground and air defensive purpose (can be acquired from retired Chinese stocks and upgraded in Pakistan by GIDS).










*Tank Offensive*​Firepower through retired Type-69IIM and Type-59IIM Tanks, armored and mechanic forces will only be used in concentration to destroy and attack bigger Indian formations.






*Forming the Special Boat Squadron, Special Boat Service a la Iran and Britain *​



​*Light boats equipped with rocket launcher and 12.7mm AA Guns must produce in Pakistan Shipyards ( can be achieved easily, see the Iranian Marine Brigade)*


*Airborne Operations
*
Airborne special forces will land behind enemy lines at night and destroy many Indian targets as possible after that they will retreat very fast back in Pakistani territory. More CN-235 airplanes can be bought from Indonesia, we already 4 in service.
*
Calculating casualties and attrition
*
->70% of Tanks will be lost to aggressive, well equipped and overwhelming IAF.
->40% of the boat squadrons will be lost to aggressive, well equipped and overwhelming IAF.
->50% of the Transportplane squadrone will be lost to aggressive, well equipped and overwhelming IAF.
->50% of all mechanic Forces will be lost to aggressive, well equipped and overwhelming IAF.
->50% of the Manpower will be lost to aggressive, well equipped and overwhelming IAF.

*Conclusion and Condition for the Operation-Kamikaze a laFedāʾiyān-e Eslām*​
In a total war scenario with India, the chance to survive for Pakistani Soldiers is very low, that must be told and educated to every Soldier before he will be recruited for the offensive operation against India,that will manifest the goal: "We will kill and destroy so many enemy targets before we will reach the status of a shaheed".
All attacking Pakistani Formations will write on the banners and uniform patches "Shaheed ya Ghazi Force
"to creat the absolute and high moral" of Jihad fi Sabi Allah.
The Chance to reach the Object and target (Destory many and more Indian targets before being killed) of the operation is 95%, because there is no other chance to survive for the country Pakistan.​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bossman

Ulla said:


> @Zarvan @Signalian @django @Starlord
> 
> 
> Stab with the dagger in Indias left-assailant die, but enemy hurt !
> View attachment 434212​
> You are right that India is not expecting an attack from the southern corridor. But that could be our opportunity to lead the Indian attention from Punjab and Kashmir. My Idea is a light marine infantry Corps, we both had such a discussion in the past. That Corps should be equipped we with all necessary defensive weapon because our defense budget is restricted, the equipment weapon must be from our own production or retired military stocks.
> *
> Task*​
> Infiltrate and raid Indian military installations in south Gujarat through the Pakistani light Marine Corps
> 
> *Object *​Destroy many enemy targets, create havoc in enemy lines, lead attention from the main front in Punjab, survive and retreat fast in save Pakistani territory
> 
> *Tactic*​search and destroy operation in company size formations, using guerrilla tactics such as:hit and run, laying mines on main routes for the advancing Indians forces, sniping, strong camouflaging of equipment and man, surviving in creek areas for longer time to ly ambush on advancing Indian formations, moving only by night and main forces by foot or boats, mechanic forces (Trucks, pickups) will only be used in combinations with Tank and Mobile air defence (Manpads on Trucks)
> *Manpower of the Marine Corps *
> 40.000 Marine highly motivated and trained personnel recruited from Sindh.
> *Anti-Tank warfare*​300x ATGM Bakthar Shikan Missiles for anti Tank warfare and other hardened targets.
> *Air Defence*​200-300 Anza II Manpads for air defense against the aggressive and mighty IAF presence from the Arabian Sea and in the Gujrat Sector.
> 12.7mm AA Gun in every military installation(Bunker, trench, buildings) vehicle and boats (water vehicle).
> Retired Chinese 37mm AA Guns on Marine Corps defense installation for ground and air defensive purpose (can be acquired from retired Chinese stocks and upgraded in Pakistan by GIDS).
> 
> View attachment 434209
> View attachment 434210
> View attachment 434211​
> *Tank Offensive*​Firepower through retired Type-69IIM and Type-59IIM Tanks, armored and mechanic forces will only be used in concentration to destroy and attack bigger Indian formations.
> 
> View attachment 434208
> 
> 
> *Forming the Special Boat Squadron, Special Boat Service a la Iran and Britain *​
> View attachment 434206
> ​*Light boats equipped with rocket launcher and 12.7mm AA Guns must produce in Pakistan Shipyards ( can be achieved easily, see the Iranian Marine Brigade)*
> 
> 
> *Airborne Operations
> *
> Airborne special forces will land behind enemy lines at night and destroy many Indian targets as possible after that they will retreat very fast back in Pakistani territory. More CN-235 airplanes can be bought from Indonesia, we already 4 in service.
> *
> Calculating casualties and attrition
> *
> ->70% of Tanks will be lost to aggressive, well equipped and overwhelming IAF.
> ->40% of the boat squadrons will be lost to aggressive, well equipped and overwhelming IAF.
> ->50% of the Transportplane squadrone will be lost to aggressive, well equipped and overwhelming IAF.
> ->50% of all mechanic Forces will be lost to aggressive, well equipped and overwhelming IAF.
> ->50% of the Manpower will be lost to aggressive, well equipped and overwhelming IAF.
> 
> *Conclusion and Condition for the Operation-Kamikaze a laFedāʾiyān-e Eslām*​
> In a total war scenario with India, the chance to survive for Pakistani Soldiers is very low, that must be told and educated to every Soldier before he will be recruited for the offensive operation against India,that will manifest the goal: "We will kill and destroy so many enemy targets before we will reach the status of a shaheed".
> All attacking Pakistani Formations will write on the banners and uniform patches "Shaheed ya Ghazi Force
> "to creat the absolute and high moral" of Jihad fi Sabi Allah.
> The Chance to reach the Object and target (Destory many and more Indian targets before being killed) of the operation is 95%, because there is no other chance to survive for the country Pakistan.​


Hi Ulla,

Did the price of hash go down in Germany or it's the Oktoberfest?


----------



## Inception-06

Bossman said:


> Hi Ulla,
> 
> Did the price of hash go down in Germany or it's the Oktoberfest?



I think the Price for hash in germany is higher than in Pakistan, we must pay in euro, you should have more benefit from the low rupee price for Pakistani street marijuana! I prefer to stay on Marlboro red, what about you, *did you have smoking experience with Niazi and Musharraf? If not I can give you some history notes !*

*"The Hamoodur Rahman Commission opined that General Niazi supervised the Betel leaf and imported paan using the official aircraft, from East Pakistan to Pakistan." just for your hash notes !

What was General Musharraf smoking to conduct Operation Badre a la failed Kargil? Was General Niazi smoking hash when he surrendered to India without firing a bullet ?*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Bossman said:


> Hi Ulla,
> 
> Did the price of hash go down in Germany or it's the Oktoberfest?






*Generation hashish*​ 
* The "Niazi corridor theory" *​According to Pakistani author, Akbar S. Ahmed, Niazi had even hatched a far-fetched plan to "cross into India and march up the Ganges and capture Delhi and thus link up with Pakistan."


"General Niazi formulated a plan to defend the borders from the advancing Indian Army based on a "fortress concept" which mean converting the border towns and villages into the stronghold."

Do you smell hashish?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


>



Where is this Hazrat?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> Where is this Hazrat?


Near LOC friend's friend who is teacher took his students to a unit close to LOC where they were shown weapons and other things

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> Near LOC friend's friend who is teacher took his students to a unit close to LOC where they were shown weapons and other things



There are two sniper rifles that I can't make them out any more pics?


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> There are two sniper rifles that I can't make them out any more pics?


Sadly no


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> Sadly no



Time to become Hazrat detective and find the optic on the Type 56 I have never seen it before!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Path-Finder said:


> There are two sniper rifles that I can't make them out any more pics?


Berret and Remington M25/40 perhaps.

Can't figure out 3rd one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Berret and Remington M25/40 perhaps.
> 
> Can't figure out 3rd one.



The poster states two of the rifles are in 7.62 calibre but can't make them out. any idea what the sight on the Type 56 is?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Army research

Path-Finder said:


> The poster states two of the rifles are in 7.62 calibre but can't make them out. any idea what the sight on the Type 56 is?


Second could be g3a3 or MG1A3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

Ulla said:


> @Zarvan @Signalian @django @Starlord
> 
> 
> Stab with the dagger in Indias left-assailant die, but enemy hurt !
> View attachment 434212​
> You are right that India is not expecting an attack from the southern corridor. But that could be our opportunity to lead the Indian attention from Punjab and Kashmir frontline. My Idea is a light marine infantry Corps, we both had such a discussion in the past. That Corps should be equipped we with all necessary defensive weapon because our defense budget is restricted, the equipment weapon must be from our own production or retired military stocks.
> *
> Task*​
> Infiltrate and raid Indian military installations in south Gujarat through the Pakistani light Marine Corps
> 
> *Object *​Destroy many enemy targets, create havoc in enemy lines, lead attention from the main front in Punjab, survive and retreat fast in save Pakistani territory
> 
> *Tactic*​search and destroy operation in company size formations, using guerrilla tactics such as:hit and run, laying mines on main routes for the advancing Indians forces, sniping, strong camouflaging of equipment and man, surviving in creek areas for longer time to ly ambush on advancing Indian formations, moving only by night and main forces by foot or boats, mechanic forces (Trucks, pickups) will only be used in combinations with Tank and Mobile air defence (Manpads on Trucks)
> *Manpower of the Marine Corps *
> 40.000 Marine highly motivated and trained personnel recruited from Sindh.
> *Anti-Tank warfare*​300x ATGM Bakthar Shikan Missiles for anti Tank warfare and other hardened targets.
> *Air Defence*​200-300 Anza II Manpads for air defense against the aggressive and mighty IAF presence from the Arabian Sea and in the Gujrat Sector.
> 12.7mm AA Gun in every military installation(Bunker, trench, buildings) vehicle and boats (water vehicle).
> Retired Chinese 37mm AA Guns on Marine Corps defense installation for ground and air defensive purpose (can be acquired from retired Chinese stocks and upgraded in Pakistan by GIDS).
> 
> View attachment 434209
> View attachment 434210
> View attachment 434211​
> *Tank Offensive*​Firepower through retired Type-69IIM and Type-59IIM Tanks, armored and mechanic forces will only be used in concentration to destroy and attack bigger Indian formations.
> 
> View attachment 434208
> 
> 
> *Forming the Special Boat Squadron, Special Boat Service a la Iran and Britain *​
> View attachment 434206
> ​*Light boats equipped with rocket launcher and 12.7mm AA Guns must produce in Pakistan Shipyards ( can be achieved easily, see the Iranian Marine Brigade)*
> 
> 
> *Airborne Operations
> *
> Airborne special forces will land behind enemy lines at night and destroy many Indian targets as possible after that they will retreat very fast back in Pakistani territory. More CN-235 airplanes can be bought from Indonesia, we already 4 in service.
> *
> Calculating casualties and attrition
> *
> ->70% of Tanks will be lost to aggressive, well equipped and overwhelming IAF.
> ->40% of the boat squadrons will be lost to aggressive, well equipped and overwhelming IAF.
> ->50% of the Transportplane squadrone will be lost to aggressive, well equipped and overwhelming IAF.
> ->50% of all mechanic Forces will be lost to aggressive, well equipped and overwhelming IAF.
> ->50% of the Manpower will be lost to aggressive, well equipped and overwhelming IAF.
> 
> *Conclusion and Condition for the Operation-Kamikaze a laFedāʾiyān-e Eslām*​
> In a total war scenario with India, the chance to survive for Pakistani Soldiers is very low, that must be told and educated to every Soldier before he will be recruited for the offensive operation against India,that will manifest the goal: "We will kill and destroy so many enemy targets before we will reach the status of a shaheed".
> All attacking Pakistani Formations will write on the banners and uniform patches "Shaheed ya Ghazi Force
> "to creat the absolute and high moral" of Jihad fi Sabi Allah.
> The Chance to reach the Object and target (Destory many and more Indian targets before being killed) of the operation is 95%, because there is no other chance to survive for the country Pakistan.​



nicely written piece bro, but i agree with @Signalian that Marine role will remain limited until the need of a massive Landing team arise .. in fact the recent purchase of PN is more towards that, 4 Patrol Boats from China and 2 more Build in Pakistan . Buying Cutters from US and 4 OPV's are on Order ..
PN is looking for a small but agile force to counter large IN , which is understandable .. 
in any Future Conflict the major role of these Marines will be Defensive , denying any Landing Party from the IN which may change in Future ( i hope ) .. but for now we don't need land Amphibious assault teams without a proper air cover there will be slaughter of our Marines if they capture or take any Radar Installation on any Indian Coast ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

New MOB and its motto

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

@Ulla @Signalian @Path-Finder Hazrat @Zarvan @The Sandman @Moonlight @Arsalan @Hell hound @Zibago @war&peace @Dawood Ibrahim





@friendly_troll96 @Well.wisher @Maarkhoor

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Signalian

django said:


> @Ulla @Signalian @Path-Finder Hazrat @Zarvan @The Sandman @Moonlight @Arsalan @Hell hound @Zibago @war&peace @Dawood Ibrahim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @friendly_troll96 @Well.wisher @Maarkhoor



Lots of useful information. Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

django said:


> @Ulla @Signalian @Path-Finder Hazrat @Zarvan @The Sandman @Moonlight @Arsalan @Hell hound @Zibago @war&peace @Dawood Ibrahim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @friendly_troll96 @Well.wisher @Maarkhoor


Didn't enjoyed this one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Zarvan said:


> Didn't enjoyed this one


Rumors are their is a vacancy for editor in chief,,,,,,,"cough" "cough" throw your hat into the contest Hazrat, perhaps then and only then will Dunya start producing programs that are worth your most valuable time.Kudos Hazrat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

Zarvan said:


> Didn't enjoyed this one


really, why?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Signalian said:


> really, why?


Hardly anything and even the JF-17 showed was for ADA Mission. In my opinion he should do a show where JF-17 is on display with all the weapons on display and explains them. Also I think this time he should do a Show on Air Defense also


----------



## Thorough Pro

along with and some misinformation, Jets don't run on "Petrol". You cant attach fuel tanks to "all" pods



Signalian said:


> Lots of useful information. Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

django said:


> @Ulla @Signalian @Path-Finder Hazrat @Zarvan @The Sandman @Moonlight @Arsalan @Hell hound @Zibago @war&peace @Dawood Ibrahim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @friendly_troll96 @Well.wisher @Maarkhoor



Loved it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Zarvan said:


> Hardly anything and even the JF-17 showed was for ADA Mission. In my opinion he should do a show where JF-17 is on display with all the weapons on display and explains them. Also I think this time he should do a Show on Air Defense also


You are a member of a defence forum who posts news articles and personal analysis on a defence forum every day. You have a thorough knowledge of JF-17.

The targeted audience is general public who just know that JF-17 is "pride of nation". The parts he has explained is enough for public to digest. 

You know this better than me but let me reiterate, the Air base as well as the air time of show has constraints which is why all weapons were not displayed and explained. As for Air defence show, shoot an email to Duniya news to do it next.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

Signalian said:


> You are a member of a defence forum who posts news articles and personal analysis on a defence forum every day. You have a thorough knowledge of JF-17.
> 
> The targeted audience is general public who just know that JF-17 is "pride of nation". The parts he has explained is enough for public to digest.
> 
> You know this better than me but let me reiterate, the Air base as well as the air time of show has constraints which is why all weapons were not displayed and explained. As for Air defence show, shoot an email to Duniya news to do it next.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

Thorough Pro said:


> along with and some misinformation, Jets don't run on "Petrol". You cant attach fuel tanks to "all" pods


Honestly? You picked 2 out of 50 things he explained. I am guessing this program is reviewed by ISPR or related defence body before being aired. If they let it go, maybe you can be kind enough to do so also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

*View from Kargil LoC-Pakistani Bunkers*







@Signalian @django @Zarvan @Starlord @CHACHA"G"

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Well.wisher

django said:


> @Ulla @Signalian @Path-Finder Hazrat @Zarvan @The Sandman @Moonlight @Arsalan @Hell hound @Zibago @war&peace @Dawood Ibrahim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @friendly_troll96 @Well.wisher @Maarkhoor



Hazrat zarvan ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Ulla said:


> *View from Kargil LoC-Pakistani Bunkers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Signalian @django @Zarvan @Starlord @CHACHA"G"


good find yar, thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Ulla said:


> *View from Kargil LoC-Pakistani Bunkers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Signalian @django @Zarvan @Starlord @CHACHA"G"



Really nice video. Good to see our boys. Video is from Indian posts.

That green dargah is also on Google Earth and is right next to LOC on our side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Ulla said:


> *View from Kargil LoC-Pakistani Bunkers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Signalian @django @Zarvan @Starlord @CHACHA"G"


Nice HD footage, Kudos bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

django said:


> @Ulla @Signalian @Path-Finder Hazrat @Zarvan @The Sandman @Moonlight @Arsalan @Hell hound @Zibago @war&peace @Dawood Ibrahim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @friendly_troll96 @Well.wisher @Maarkhoor



@ 12:56 are these IAF Mig-29's?


----------



## Falcon26

Ulla said:


> *View from Kargil LoC-Pakistani Bunkers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Signalian @django @Zarvan @Starlord @CHACHA"G"



Can you explain the significance of the video?


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Ulla said:


> *View from Kargil LoC-Pakistani Bunkers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Signalian @django @Zarvan @Starlord @CHACHA"G"


Holy shit, how did we manage to build bunkers and post on such steep mountain peaks; i'm really impressed.


----------



## Bossman

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Holy shit, how did we manage to build bunkers and post on such steep mountain peaks; i'm really impressed.


Mules


----------



## Inception-06

Falcon26 said:


> Can you explain the significance of the video?



This scenes in the Video which you can see are very rare for the common public because:

In the Video you can see Pakistani posts in front of Indian positions in the Kargil sector, the maximum distance between both frontlines is 90m-150m (LOC). This hardened shelters, trenches, and bunkers show the last stand of the Pakistani advance in the Kargil Sector in 1999, before the Kargil war there was no sign of Pakistani Forces near the Indian frontline, and now the Pakistani mountain Brigades sit in front of the Indians, while even managed over the years to build a hardened infrastructure with a Helipad, something which nobody could think in 1999, fact is we managed to capture Indian ground, hold it and build on it little bases for any future conflict. And when you analyze the terrain and weather in that Video, it shows you how difficult any movement in this terrain is, now imagine how hard it was to build that infrastructure, of bunkers, trenches, firing forts, helipad, depots.....

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Falcon26

Ulla said:


> This scenes in the Video which you can see are very rare for the common public because:
> 
> In the Video you can see Pakistani posts in front of Indian positions in the Kargil sector, the maximum distance between both frontlines is 90m-150m (LOC). This hardened shelters, trenches, and bunkers show the last stand of the Pakistani advance in the Kargil Sector in 1999, before the Kargil war there was no sign of Pakistani Forces near the Indian frontline, and now the Pakistani mountain Brigades sit in front of the Indians, while even managed over the years to build a hardened infrastructure with a Helipad, something which nobody could think in 1999, fact is we managed to capture Indian ground, hold it and build on it little bases for any future conflict. And when you analyze the terrain and weather in that Video, it shows you how difficult any movement in this terrain is, now imagine how hard it was to build that infrastructure, of bunkers, trenches, firing forts, helipad, depots.....



Thanks for the very well detailed. It’s obvious Pakistan made serious inroads in Kargil sector. Good to see Indians accept reality rather than their Bollywood scripted delusions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Falcon26 said:


> Thanks for the very well detailed. It’s obvious Pakistan made serious inroads in Kargil sector. Good to see Indians accept reality rather than their Bollywood scripted delusions





Falcon26 said:


> Thanks for the very well detailed. It’s obvious Pakistan made serious inroads in Kargil sector. Good to see Indians accept reality rather than their Bollywood scripted delusions



@Signalian

You believe it or not, I have even seen Videos where Indian Soldiers burry or shaheed and pray in Islamic way for them give them the last honor ! I think it was the body of Havaldar Lalik Jan Shaheed in that Video ! I dont know if I should search and post it ! I think a picture should be enough !









Falcon26 said:


> Thanks for the very well detailed. It’s obvious Pakistan made serious inroads in Kargil sector. Good to see Indians accept reality rather than their Bollywood scripted delusions




Check that Video, you will see very fine Pakistani Artillery fire, even rocket launchers, it was very difficult to find that material!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

The Fist said:


> View attachment 435476


The Air Force at first look I almost thought they are USA soldiers due to uniform


----------



## Areesh

Ulla said:


> This scenes in the Video which you can see are very rare for the common public because:
> 
> In the Video you can see Pakistani posts in front of Indian positions in the Kargil sector, the maximum distance between both frontlines is 90m-150m (LOC). This hardened shelters, trenches, and bunkers show the last stand of the Pakistani advance in the Kargil Sector in 1999, before the Kargil war there was no sign of Pakistani Forces near the Indian frontline, and now the Pakistani mountain Brigades sit in front of the Indians, while even managed over the years to build a hardened infrastructure with a Helipad, something which nobody could think in 1999, fact is we managed to capture Indian ground, hold it and build on it little bases for any future conflict. And when you analyze the terrain and weather in that Video, it shows you how difficult any movement in this terrain is, now imagine how hard it was to build that infrastructure, of bunkers, trenches, firing forts, helipad, depots.....



That's true. Pakistani defenses in GB region were poor along LOC. Even after Siachen war our defenses weren't that good mostly because those areas didn't see fighting like we saw in AJK areas along LOC. 

This video clearly shows that not only Pakistani defenses have improved but in some cases they have increased and might have encroached a little bit on the other side. 

Good development. Having such good defenses is necessary in case of any future hostilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon26

The Fist said:


> View attachment 435476



Why are they wearing US ARMY uniform?


----------



## Stealth

Falcon26 said:


> Why are they wearing US ARMY uniform?



Agreed Pakistan Airforce has little difference in their camo.. ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Falcon26 said:


> Why are they wearing US ARMY uniform?




Notice the US-Flag in the background seems from an exercise!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Falcon26 said:


> Why are they wearing US ARMY uniform?


Most likely on US courses...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Ulla said:


> *fact is we managed to capture Indian ground, hold it and build on it little bases for any future conflict.* And when you analyze the terrain and weather in that Video, it shows you how difficult any movement in this terrain is, now imagine how hard it was to build that infrastructure, of bunkers, trenches, firing forts, helipad, depots.....


And by the will of Almighty God we will not be vacating this territory to anyone thanks to the professionalism and undoubted skill of Pak army,,,,, BTW great post Sir, perhaps someone should send the vid to Maj Gaurav Arya and Maj Gen GD Bakshi.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

Falcon26 said:


> Why are they wearing US ARMY uniform?


These looks like cadets to me on further training at US .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Ranger stands guard as Sikh pilgrims arrive

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Signalian

Ulla said:


> @Signalian
> 
> You believe it or not, I have even seen Videos where Indian Soldiers burry or shaheed and pray in Islamic way for them give them the last honor ! I think it was the body of Havaldar Lalik Jan Shaheed in that Video ! I dont know if I should search and post it ! I think a picture should be enough !
> 
> View attachment 435461
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check that Video, you will see very fine Pakistani Artillery fire, even rocket launchers, it was very difficult to find that material!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 435471



Good find mate.

I couldnt make out the make of the guns. can you assist?



Areesh said:


> That's true. Pakistani defenses in GB region were poor along LOC. Even after Siachen war our defenses weren't that good mostly because those areas didn't see fighting like we saw in AJK areas along LOC.
> 
> This video clearly shows that not only Pakistani defenses have improved but in some cases they have increased and might have encroached a little bit on the other side.
> 
> Good development. Having such good defenses is necessary in case of any future hostilities.


The defence wasnt weak, its the offense that needs to be improved. The defence in mountain area is very easy. With one peak in hand, you can monitor enemy movement and send accurate fire in the whole valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

Look closely, yhe guy on the extreme right is from US Army



Zarvan said:


> The Air Force at first look I almost thought they are USA soldiers due to uniform


----------



## Inception-06

Signalian said:


> Good find mate.
> 
> I couldnt make out the make of the guns. can you assist?
> 
> 
> The defence wasnt weak, its the offense that needs to be improved. The defence in mountain area is very easy. With one peak in hand, you can monitor enemy movement and send accurate fire in the whole valley.



Have you seen the first second of that Video ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Signalian said:


> The defence wasnt weak, its the offense that needs to be improved. The defence in mountain area is very easy. With one peak in hand, you can monitor enemy movement and send accurate fire in the whole valley.



I know about defense in mountain area. I was just saying that our defenses have improved massively as compared to what it was in 90's or 80's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muhammadali233

Trades Polo Cup Sponsored by *Russian Helicopters *

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Signalian

Areesh said:


> I know about defense in mountain area. I was just saying that our defenses have improved massively as compared to what it was in 90's or 80's.


After Kargil, improving defences was a major requirement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

Signalian said:


> After Kargil, improving defences was a major requirement.




My friend, why the NLI and other regular formations were equipped with the G-3 during the Kargil war, it was well known that this rifles James very often at high altitude and it would not have fit in Musharraf's Idea to send Mujahid forces (which are normally equipped with Ak-47 versions and not a POF made G-3), is that indicator of ignorance or lack of planning ? Or just logistical shortcomings of AK-47 rifles?


----------



## Signalian

Ulla said:


> My friend, why the NLI and other regular formations were equipped with the G-3 during the Kargil war, it was well known that this rifles James very often at high altitude and it would not have fit in Musharraf's Idea to send Mujahid forces (which are normally equipped with Ak-47 versions and not a POF made G-3), is that indicator of ignorance or lack of planning ? Or just logistical shortcomings of AK-47 rifles?


Can be two reaons:

1. AK-47 wasnt official weapon of PA, so involvement of PA could be shown as minimal.
2. Type-56 is a variant of AK-47 used by PA. maybe you saw Type-56 which resembles AK-47


----------



## django

M 134 minigun

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Inception-06

Signalian said:


> Can be two reaons:
> 
> 1. AK-47 wasnt official weapon of PA, so involvement of PA could be shown as minimal.
> 2. Type-56 is a variant of AK-47 used by PA. maybe you saw Type-56 which resembles AK-47


You have misunderstand my repost, my questions was: why NLI was send with G-3 in the Kargil war, please read again my post when you get time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Ulla said:


> You have misunderstand my repost, my questions was: why NLI was send with G-3 in the Kargil war, please read again my post when you get time.


I should imagine they had both, AK of Chinese and maybe even Russian origin.Kudos sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

django said:


> I should imagine they had both, AK of Chinese and maybe even Russian origin.Kudos sir



And why they had G-3 ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Ulla said:


> And why they had G-3 ?


Good accuracy I presume, though I can certainly see why one would prefer AK as their were plenty of stories back then of G3 jamming due to the intensely coarse environment.Kudos sir


----------



## Signalian

Ulla said:


> You have misunderstand my repost, my questions was: why NLI was send with G-3 in the Kargil war, please read again my post when you get time.


sorry Sir. 

The soldiers are trained on G-3. Giving them a new weapon at the start of a conflict is not a good idea. Its best to send them in with a weapon on which they have experience firing and maintaining. AK-47 has its own advantages, which is why Type-56 was introduced.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

Signalian said:


> sorry Sir.
> 
> The soldiers are trained on G-3. Giving them a new weapon at the start of a conflict is not a good idea. Its best to send them in with a weapon on which they have experience firing and maintaining. AK-47 has its own advantages, which is why Type-56 was introduced.




That shows how badly and short this operation was planed !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Zarvan said:


>




I like out look of b more than other blocks... now in paf colours

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

Path-Finder said:


>


This happened at Peshawar on this 6th sept and a very foolish stunt by the pilot. Could have become a disaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Talon

Zarvan said:


> The Air Force at first look I almost thought they are USA soldiers due to uniform





Falcon26 said:


> Why are they wearing US ARMY uniform?


Its bcz they are wearing US uniform...cadets are sent to USAF/Army with gap of one course or u could say every year..same case for cadets UT in Pakistan,they wear Pakistani uniform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

Path-Finder said:


>



that is very risky stunt ... should be avoided

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

TaimiKhan said:


> This happened at Peshawar on this 6th sept and a very foolish stunt by the pilot. Could have become a disaster.


Chopper stunts seem to be a norm in PHWR... Plenty of pics of PAA Fennecs performing in the stadium from previous shows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Chopper stunts seem to be a norm in PHWR... Plenty of pics of PAA Fennecs performing in the stadium from previous shows.


He nearly hit the by standards and according to me Pilots and the person who allowed them should be sacked immediately because this stunts posses the danger to kill 100 in stadium.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Maarkhoor said:


> He nearly hit the by standards and according to me Pilots and the person who allowed them should be sacked immediately because this stunts posses the danger to kill 100 in stadium.


They are proffesionals my friend.. im a Licensed pilot myself... and would never do something that I doubt i cant do.

Old pics from PSH

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaimiKhan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> They are proffesionals my friend.. im a Licensed pilot myself... and would never do something that I doubt i cant do.
> 
> Old pics from PSH
> 
> View attachment 436181
> View attachment 436182


Professionals make mistake also. At the height of ops in swa, a bell 412 was returning from miranshah and after stopping at bannu it took off for pesh, bear bannu there is a dam with reservoir, the pilots thought to have fun with a touch and go at the water in the reservoir and result was a crash which killed soldiers nd pilot. So lil fun cost lives of pilots nd soldiers and a piece of vital costly heli.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

TaimiKhan said:


> Professionals make mistake also. At the height of ops in swa, a bell 412 was returning from miranshah and after stopping at bannu it took off for pesh, bear bannu there is a dam with reservoir, the pilots thought to have fun with a touch and go at the water in the reservoir and result was a crash which killed soldiers nd pilot. So lil fun cost lives of pilots nd soldiers and a piece of vital costly heli.


No doubt... hence.. i said.....id never do something that i think cant do... if other lives are on line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist

.


----------



## Mumm-Ra

TaimiKhan said:


> Professionals make mistake also. At the height of ops in swa, a bell 412 was returning from miranshah and after stopping at bannu it took off for pesh, bear bannu there is a dam with reservoir, the pilots thought to have fun with a touch and go at the water in the reservoir and result was a crash which killed soldiers nd pilot. So lil fun cost lives of pilots nd soldiers and a piece of vital costly heli.





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> No doubt... hence.. i said.....id never do something that i think cant do... if other lives are on line.



A well intended critique is a blessing. Not every action by the armed forces deserve defence. Mistakes are made by man, these musy be acknowledged, sorted out and move on which I am sure have already happened in the concerned area.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vortex

Path-Finder said:


>



Stupid ! totally stupid action ! No safety for civilians ! Imagine just one second what would have happened if helicopter crashed on the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Female FC Troops




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Narendra Trump said:


>




very old reposts from operation zarb e azb... 2014....posted before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 436392
> View attachment 436393
> 
> 
> *Female FC Troops
> 
> View attachment 436394
> *



The last fc female troop is carrying an am with a different. Stock romanian maybe.. Also are those vests locally made?? They even look better than the ones supplied to regular army.. But they look badass with that BP vest nonetheless... 

And I also wonder why we equip soldiers with Chinese AKs I mean they are pretty outdated we could get better variants e.g Finnish ones


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

bananarepublic said:


> The last fc female troop is carrying an am with a different. Stock romanian maybe.. Also are those vests locally made?? They even look better than the ones supplied to regular army.. But they look badass with that BP vest nonetheless..



Those are interceptor vests... yes made in Pak.

Anyhow, new plate carrier vests are coming "online"... 

That is a former soviet block AK... Most likely a gift from taliban.



> And I also wonder why we equip soldiers with Chinese AKs I mean they are pretty outdated we could get better variants e.g Finnish ones



Type 56s are nice and as good as any other AK out there and cheap...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall




----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Narendra Trump said:


>




This is a training Op! I see one guy with NV during the day! Must be running drills!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Path-Finder said:


> This is a training Op! I see one guy with NV during the day! Must be running drills!


i think those are binoculars


----------



## Path-Finder

Narendra Trump said:


> i think those are binoculars



Its AN/PVS 7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Interesting http://www.paf.gov.pk/pioneering_officers.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 436163


good moment , being protected in the skies by our forces while our people attend their religious obligations.



Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Ranger stands guard as Sikh pilgrims arrive


wish to see more these peaceful pictures like these on both sides of the borders where the citizens of both countries are able to travel for their religious and cultural gatherings

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

seems like Bajwa sahab is having fun in Iran


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

Watch: Pakistan Aeronautical Complex is producing fighter jets and trainer aircrafts and they are right here in Dubai at the Dubai Airshow 2017. Air Commodore Sohail Saeed shows us around.

http://m.gulfnews.com/business/aviation/dubai-airshow/dubai-airshow-2017-day-2-highlights-1.2123573


----------



## khanasifm

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 436605
> View attachment 436606
> View attachment 436607
> View attachment 436608



Fc t-59s with 100 mm main guns??


----------



## Inception-06

khanasifm said:


> Fc t-59s with 100 mm main guns??




Since decade ago ! yes


----------



## ghazi52

A prestigious Change of Guards Ceremony was held yesterday at Mausoleum of Dr. Allama Muhammad Iqbal as the entire nation celebrated 140th birth anniversary of national poet, who envisioned a separate homeland for Muslims of British India.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER




----------



## Talon

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 436871
> View attachment 436872
> View attachment 436873
> View attachment 436874


As u point out everybody else..let me point u out...*ALREADY POSTED..!*

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

ghazi52 said:


> A prestigious Change of Guards Ceremony was held yesterday at Mausoleum of Dr. Allama Muhammad Iqbal as the entire nation celebrated 140th birth anniversary of national poet, who envisioned a separate homeland for Muslims of British India.


Is that smog or fog?


----------



## Talon

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Is that smog or fog?


Both.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Is that smog or fog?


Smog.
Since start of winter season heavy smog loaded with pollutants covered major part of Punjab especially the city of Lahore, causing breathing problems and disrupting normal traffic.

Doctors advised residents to stay indoors and wear face-masks outside


----------



## khanasifm

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


>


chahca ji, these are my reposts.... minus second last pic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

@DESERT FIGHTER is this our Army? I am a bit confused bcoz camo is like Pakistan Army but patch is a bit exotic


----------



## AMG_12

Burnol said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER is this our Army? I am a bit confused bcoz camo is like Pakistan Army but patch is a bit exotic


Serbian Armed forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadali233

Game.Invade said:


> Serbian Armed forces


blatant rip off


----------



## Black Bird

balixd said:


> that is indeed correct, barret with high explosive AP ammo, standard nato color coding ---
> one thing i don't like in this pic is they got their guile suit on but didnt bother to cover up the blackened rifle or the scope


Sir i think the whole bunker should be cover with camo net. 


Zarvan said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Bird

Ulla said:


> That journalist guy should be our foreign assistant minister !


Sir are you talking about Arshad Shareef. He is describing to Express news and AAJ news.[emoji3]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Bird

Thorough Pro said:


> along with and some misinformation, Jets don't run on "Petrol". You cant attach fuel tanks to "all" pods


I think he is overconfident. Mostly he describe things my himself. He didn't ask to the operators about specifications and usages of tools.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadali233



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


>



Hazrat what is happening here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> Hazrat what is happening here?


Ranger visited Punjab Safe City Project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> Ranger visited Punjab Safe City Project



But they have the patch of FC. Khyber fortress on the arm flash!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

Path-Finder said:


> But they have the patch of FC. Khyber fortress on the arm flash!


That is lahore fort as insignia of punjab rangers. FC kpk has a mountain with daggers as insignia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

TaimiKhan said:


> That is lahore fort as insignia of punjab rangers. FC kpk has a mountain with daggers as insignia.



ahh. thanks for the correction.


----------



## Bossman

Zarvan said:


> Ranger visited Punjab Safe City Project



Seems like a purpose built hi-tech control center


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*FATA--- PAK-AFGHAN BORDER*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Path-Finder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *FATA--- PAK-AFGHAN BORDER*
> View attachment 437388
> View attachment 437389
> View attachment 437395



That is harsh conditions to operating in.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*JF IFR







Courtesy: @Khadim e Darul Ehsaan *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## YeBeWarned

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *FATA--- PAK-AFGHAN BORDER*
> View attachment 437388
> View attachment 437389
> View attachment 437395



Respect for the Soldiers guarding our borders in such conditions .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*FC (KPK)
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Pak send Aid to Iran Earthquake relief victims:






*
@haman10

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HRK

The Fist said:


> View attachment 437782



LOC or Pak-Afghan border ....??


----------



## AMG_12

HRK said:


> LOC or Pak-Afghan border ....??


Pak Afghan Border.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Game.Invade said:


> Pak Afghan Border.




The Troops at PAK-Afghan Border donthave any regular standard winter equipment/Uniform ?


----------



## AMG_12

Ulla said:


> The Troops at PAK-Afghan Border donthave any regular standard winter equipment/Uniform ?


Not at all. Most soldiers sport their own winter gear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Game.Invade said:


> Not at all. Most soldiers sport their own winter gear.




They get paid for that or they have to pay it from their own pocket ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMG_12

Ulla said:


> They get paid for that or they have to pay it from their own pocket ?


Their own pockets. Troops stationed in areas bordering norther Afghanistan do have the standard gear due to the extremely harsh winters. Troops in Orakzai and others do experience harsh winters but they're not usually provided with winter gear thus they sport their own jerseys, sweaters and shawls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

Game.Invade said:


> Their own pockets. Troops stationed in areas bordering norther Afghanistan do have the standard gear due to the extremely harsh winters. Troops in Orakzai and others do experience harsh winters but they're not usually provided with winter gear thus they sport their own jerseys, sweaters and shawls.


Not true, they might add to it but basics are provided.


----------



## bananarepublic



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam interacting with Officers and JCOs at Armoured Corps Centre Nowshera, 13 April 1948 .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 438024
> View attachment 438025
> View attachment 438026


Why are they wearing running shoes?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Why are they wearing running shoes?


My bad... they werent Pak mil... but afghanis.











*FC Balochistan*
*

















*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Old is gold




*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

Game.Invade said:


> sport


Support..
Not at all they are provided two jerseys every season and the area with harsh / snow weather they get additional jackets.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 437990


hazrat 
do you know
what is wrong with this picture?


----------



## Hallian_Khan

Broadcasting live on PTV


----------



## Zarvan

Irfan Baloch said:


> hazrat
> do you know
> what is wrong with this picture?


No what is wrong ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Zarvan said:


> No what is wrong ?


he is out of place with wrong gear and gun
just makes me cringe. a pistol in the open fields with a head cam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

Irfan Baloch said:


> he is out of place with wrong gear and gun
> just makes me cringe. a pistol in the open fields with a head cam.


Sir, that is a NVG on the helmet, pics is from some field exercise. MP5s still in use. Dont see any issue with gear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PNS RAH NAWARD and PNS DEHSHAT in Iran*
*






*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## haman10

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Pak send Aid to Iran Earthquake relief victims:
> 
> View attachment 437751
> 
> 
> *
> @haman10


Alhamdulilah for our amazing neighbors

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Irfan Baloch

TaimiKhan said:


> Sir, that is a NVG on the helmet, pics is from some field exercise. MP5s still in use. Dont see any issue with gear.


its just me

comment was for the type of weapon and that head unit 

NVG in day time or a head cam, its not serving its purpose 
it will stick out even if he is laying prone . just a personal opinion. moving on

and also an assault rifle is better option in the open field unless if its an urban / indoors

some snaps are taken just for the sake of a camera and not realistic.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Army research

Irfan Baloch said:


> its just me
> 
> comment was for the type of weapon and that head unit
> 
> NVG in day time or a head cam, its not serving its purpose
> it will stick out even if he is laying prone . just a personal opinion. moving on
> 
> and also an assault rifle is better option in the open field unless if its an urban / indoors
> 
> some snaps are taken just for the sake of a camera and not realistic.


I agree sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

Irfan Baloch said:


> its just me
> 
> comment was for the type of weapon and that head unit
> 
> NVG in day time or a head cam, its not serving its purpose
> it will stick out even if he is laying prone . just a personal opinion. moving on
> 
> and also an assault rifle is better option in the open field unless if its an urban / indoors
> 
> some snaps are taken just for the sake of a camera and not realistic.


Sir, i already said that pic is from some training grounds of punjab area, field exercises. And this is how they wear these nvgs, mostly worn when out on an op or for security cum patroling purposes. Mp5 clearly suggests its not an op area, the guy either doing photo session or is on camp security duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bossman

Irfan Baloch said:


> its just me
> 
> comment was for the type of weapon and that head unit
> 
> NVG in day time or a head cam, its not serving its purpose
> it will stick out even if he is laying prone . just a personal opinion. moving on
> 
> and also an assault rifle is better option in the open field unless if its an urban / indoors
> 
> some snaps are taken just for the sake of a camera and not realistic.


So going by your logic the only time someone can model a NVG is in total darkness and a MP5 in an urban environment. It’s just a guy showing off nothing more to it.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Bossman said:


> So going by your logic the only time someone can model a NVG is in total darkness and a MP5 in an urban environment. I*t’s just a guy showing off nothing more to it.*


you got it


----------



## Bossman

Irfan Baloch said:


> you got it


Not worth the bandwidth, I mean your critique of the picture


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Sepoy Nasir Mehmood embraced shahadat .






Commander Peshawar Corps Lt Gen Nazir Ahmed Butt visited forward areas of Bajaur Agency on Pak- Afg border .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Naval Chief witnesses Missile Tests:







*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

@Signalian @Dazzler @django

*T-59 MBT, Pakistan Army Bahawalpur Railway Station, Road to Islamabad !*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Signalian

Ulla said:


> @Signalian @Dazzler @django
> 
> *T-59 MBT, Pakistan Army Bahawalpur Railway Station, Road to Islamabad !*
> 
> View attachment 438436
> View attachment 438437
> View attachment 438438



Armoured Corps officers wanted to acquire and induct more T-59 II and pass the T-59 II in trails. When Oplot failed the trials, T-59 II stood no chance. Thats when the news about more T-55 from Croatia was circulated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Ulla @PWFI for you guys:








Signalian said:


> Armoured Corps officers wanted to acquire and induct more T-59 II and pass the T-59 II in trails. When Oplot failed the trials, T-59 II stood no chance. Thats when the news about more T-55 from Croatia was circulated.


T-59 II ? u smokin man?

Armour officers I know sing praises for the AK... and units equiped with these relics envy the AK and UD guys.

And 55 rumours were bout serbia... ironic... considering even FC troops want better.... and they be gettin old refurbished 55s... bro.

Ur Signalian dude.... come on man... i aint army.. My father is from SP... and bros from the damn eng corps.....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Signalian

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Ulla @PWFI for you guys:
> 
> View attachment 438444
> 
> 
> 
> T-59 II ? u smokin man?
> 
> Armour officers I know sing praises for the AK... and units equiped with these relics envy the AK and UD guys.
> 
> And 55 rumours were bout serbia... ironic... considering even FC troops want better.... and they be gettin old refurbished 55s... bro.
> 
> Ur Signalian dude.... come on man... i aint army.. My father is from SP... and bros from the damn eng corps.....


Sorry, from Serbia, yes.

No, I dont smoke at all. There is a favouritism for every kind of equipment in Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Signalian said:


> Sorry, from Serbia, yes.
> 
> No, I dont smoke at all. There is a favouritism for every kind of equipment in Army.


Did u hear it from a capt or lt level dude?

Im damn sure even a serious non army dude knows more than a lt or a cap level officer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Ulla said:


> @Signalian @Dazzler @django
> 
> *T-59 MBT, Pakistan Army Bahawalpur Railway Station, Road to Islamabad !*
> 
> View attachment 438436
> View attachment 438437
> View attachment 438438



Where these tanks being used on the WOT ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Did u hear it from a capt or lt level dude?
> 
> Im damn sure even a serious non army dude knows more than a lt or a cap level officer.



Less of emotions, more of logic, shall we?

T-59 II is already in service, trial clearance was considered easy. 105mm L-7 gun packs a decent punch and accuracy with stabilisation. Cheaper to acquire and in large quantity.

Its just not that good enough to be used in desert terrain when compared to its competitors which were modern and heavier than it like Oplot-M. Its said that T-90 was trialled too. The verdict came out and all got rejected and improvements were wanted, T-59 II was sought as "something is better than nothing" but it cannot perform effectively in desert.



Ulla said:


> @Signalian @Dazzler @django
> 
> *T-59 MBT, Pakistan Army Bahawalpur Railway Station, Road to Islamabad !*
> 
> View attachment 438436
> View attachment 438437
> View attachment 438438



On second look, the side skirts remind of T-69 II's. I always find it hard to differentiate between 59's and 69's.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Talon



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

A 28-year-old major of the Pakistan Army was martyred on Wednesday in an exchange of fire with terrorists in Dera Ismail Khan, said a statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations.

Major Ishaq was killed while security forces were "conducting a search operation on presence of terrorists in a hideout" in DI Khan's Kulachi area, read the statement posted by Director General ISPR Major Gen Asif Ghafoor on Twitter.





https://twitter.com/OfficialDGISPR/status/933218803600703488


Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor

✔@OfficialDGISPR

Another son of soil Maj Ishaq embraces shahadat. "We have a sacred duty at hand of cleansing & defending our motherland; WE SHALL DO IT".





Chief of Army Staff Qamar Jawed Bajwa and other army officials attended the funeral prayers of the martyred major who leaves behind a wife and a one-year-old son.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mumm-Ra

Signalian said:


> Less of emotions, more of logic, shall we?
> 
> T-59 II is already in service, trial clearance was considered easy. 105mm L-7 gun packs a decent punch and accuracy with stabilisation. Cheaper to acquire and in large quantity.
> 
> Its just not that good enough to be used in desert terrain when compared to its competitors which were modern and heavier than it like Oplot-M. Its said that T-90 was trialled too. The verdict came out and all got rejected and improvements were wanted, T-59 II was sought as "something is better than nothing" but it cannot perform effectively in desert.
> 
> 
> 
> On second look, the side skirts remind of T-69 II's. I always find it hard to differentiate between 59's and 69's.



why not upgrade these to Zarrar standard?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


>




is this the former ISPR DG?


----------



## Inception-06

TOPGUN said:


> Where these tanks being used on the WOT ?




No I dont think so, WOT Tanks have some modifications ! Picture is from 2016.



Signalian said:


> Less of emotions, more of logic, shall we?
> 
> T-59 II is already in service, trial clearance was considered easy. 105mm L-7 gun packs a decent punch and accuracy with stabilisation. Cheaper to acquire and in large quantity.
> 
> Its just not that good enough to be used in desert terrain when compared to its competitors which were modern and heavier than it like Oplot-M. Its said that T-90 was trialled too. The verdict came out and all got rejected and improvements were wanted, T-59 II was sought as "something is better than nothing" but it cannot perform effectively in desert.
> 
> 
> 
> On second look, the side skirts remind of T-69 II's. I always find it hard to differentiate between 59's and 69's.



Optical Difference lies in front lights and storage cage etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Signalian said:


> Less of emotions, more of logic, shall we?
> 
> T-59 II is already in service, trial clearance was considered easy. 105mm L-7 gun packs a decent punch and accuracy with stabilisation. Cheaper to acquire and in large quantity.
> 
> Its just not that good enough to be used in desert terrain when compared to its competitors which were modern and heavier than it like Oplot-M. Its said that T-90 was trialled too. The verdict came out and all got rejected and improvements were wanted, T-59 II was sought as "something is better than nothing" but it cannot perform effectively in desert.
> 
> 
> 
> On second look, the side skirts remind of T-69 II's. I always find it hard to differentiate between 59's and 69's.




I guess the First Type-59 were delivered without a storage cage, that why we will see some picture of Pakistani Type-59 with and with out a storage cage, secondly the first types were delivered with a 100 mm gun, the later one with a 105mm (L-7 which you have mentioned), compared with the Type-69IIM which has a bigger and a ca. larger all around the turret cage and two big headlights:


Here @DESERT FIGHTER @Signalian you seem to be Army men so can you name all these Tanks:


*--compare the barrel-storage cage-headlight--*​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Inception-06

Path-Finder said:


> is this the former ISPR DG?




No.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Ulla said:


> View attachment 438760
> View attachment 438761




they should put fire resistant camouflage net on al khalids to merge it with back ground


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

damn all reposts...


----------



## Inception-06

Mrc said:


> they should put fire resistant camouflage net on al khalids to merge it with back ground




Its in the storage cage !

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

@Signalian @Ulla @war&peace @Dawood Ibrahim @Moonlight

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Signalian

Xlvee01 said:


> why not upgrade these to Zarrar standard?


That would have been the plan.



Ulla said:


> I guess the First Type-59 were delivered without a storage cage, that why we will see some picture of Pakistani Type-59 with and with out a storage cage, secondly the first types were delivered with a 100 mm gun, the later one with a 105mm (L-7 which you have mentioned), compared with the Type-69IIM which has a bigger and a ca. larger all around the turret cage and two big headlights:
> 
> 
> Here @DESERT FIGHTER @Signalian you seem to be Army men so can you name all these Tanks:
> 
> 
> *--compare the barrel-storage cage-headlight--*​
> 
> View attachment 438621
> 
> View attachment 438611
> View attachment 438612
> View attachment 438618
> View attachment 438610
> View attachment 438617
> View attachment 438616
> View attachment 438615
> View attachment 438614



first two are T-69 and rest are T-59?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Signalian said:


> That would have been the plan.
> 
> 
> 
> first two are T-69 and rest are T-59?



Excellent answer !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mahaaz with Wajahat Saeed Khan - Pak Air Force Ka Mahaaz - 26 November 2017


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

View attachment 439558

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 439576
> View attachment 439558


Not a Pakistani soldier... Most likely Afghani looking at the camo.


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


>



Hazrat What brand is that Radio?


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 439576
> View attachment 439558


Afghan


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1

TARIQ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

November 30 the Pakistani Navy Seifeir frigate (H F253) arrived at a military port of Shanghai Wusong






*F-22P/Zulfiquar and a 052C









*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Safriz

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 440426


Is that a Radio Direction finder on the mast?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hassan1




----------



## 1987Butt

COVER PHOTO FOR FACEBOOK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Bossman

Jon-Snow said:


>


Afghans


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*ISI fukin Soviets in Afghanistan



Brig Dogar chillin with some Qahwa ... with soviets getting pounded in the background... badass *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy celebrated 27th Raising Day of Pak Marines at Karachi. The event was marked with various ceremonies and activities of Pak Marines conducted at HQ Pak Marines, Manora. Commander Coast, Rear Admiral Moazzam Ilyas was the Chief Guest of the main ceremony of the occasion.

The impressive ceremony of Raising Day was reminiscent of valiant and gallantry acts of Pak Marines and sacrifices of the martyrs were paid tributes by the officers and sailors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

Part of history with no significance in todays world as Pakistan moves away from US and strengthens its relationship with Russia.




DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *ISI fukin Soviets in Afghanistan
> 
> 
> 
> Brig Dogar chillin with some Qahwa ... with soviets getting pounded in the background... badass *
> View attachment 441429
> View attachment 441430
> View attachment 441431
> View attachment 441432

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

Tour de Siachen

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Brothers in Arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Divergent

ghazi52 said:


> Brothers in Arms.



The guy taking the pic is cute


----------



## django

Divergent said:


> The guy taking the pic is cute


"Men at their best"...One of the mottos of Pak army.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

Zarvan said:


>


Top pic is of different op i guess and last two are of ICT police......any details???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

balixd said:


> Top pic is of different op i guess and last two are of ICT police......any details???


No last is of Punjab Police and 2nd of ICT these were joint operations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

yh my bad, didnt notice the new uniform of punjab pulce


Zarvan said:


> No last is of Punjab Police and 2nd of ICT these were joint operations


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

xD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ahmedlatif said:


> xD
> View attachment 441795


post it in stupid n funny thread dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy ~ Army ~ Air Force


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Chinese at Cherat:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939204882225131520

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Some things he says make sense but the way he says them is wrong.


ahmedlatif said:


> xD
> View attachment 441795


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Chinese at Cherat:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/939204882225131520


I follow that guy on twitter, he does a lot of cool videos of the SSG.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

@Signalian @Ulla @Moonlight @Zibago @Hell hound @war&peace @Dawood Ibrahim

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Inception-06

django said:


> @Signalian @Ulla @Moonlight @Zibago @Hell hound @war&peace @Dawood Ibrahim




So now india is using also and again Tanks (T-90) in Kashmir (Pakistan doing that also very well on the western ).

I have seen also pictures of indian T-72s clearing villages from Kashmiri freedom fighters. A good opportunity to test new anti tank weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Ulla said:


> So now india is is using also and again Tanks (T-90) in Kashmir (Pakistan doing that also very well on the western ).
> 
> I have seen also pictures of indian T-72s clearing villages from Kashmiri freedom fighters. A good opportunity to test new anti tank weapons.


Indeed bro, I believe Alcotan is already in service on LOC also time to deploy Baktar Shikan (if not already in use) and roast them T-90s, btw must not have been easy bringing those behemoths into such difficulty terrain. Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

django said:


> Indeed bro, I believe Alcotan is already in service on LOC also time to deploy Baktar Shikan (if not already in use) and roast them T-90s, btw must not have been easy bringing those behemoths into such difficulty terrain. Kudos


Baktar Shikans already deployed along the stretch of LOC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talon

django said:


> @Signalian @Ulla @Moonlight @Zibago @Hell hound @war&peace @Dawood Ibrahim







__ https://www.facebook.com/





PGs at samungli..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## django

Game.Invade said:


> Baktar Shikans already deployed along the stretch of LOC.


Glad to hear that, I assumed since we were dealing with non-mobile targets ie bunkers , that 105mm recoilless rifle, RPG 7 and grenade launchers were sufficient. Kudos sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

django said:


> Glad to hear that, I assumed since we were dealing with non-mobile targets ie bunkers , that 105mm recoilless rifle, RPG 7 and grenade launchers were sufficient. Kudos sir


They are deployed by both sides. It's mainly because of the precision and accuracy they offer specifically in populated areas, something not offered by RPGs and the RR guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

Game.Invade said:


> They are deployed by both sides. It's mainly because of the precision and accuracy they offer specifically in populated areas, something not offered by RPGs and the RR guns.



RPG has 300 meter range against hardened targets or max 600 against soft targets 

They are also using heavy caliber anti aircraft guns in some cases such as 23, 30 and 37 mm for engaging ground targets

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

Game.Invade said:


> Tour de Siachen



which Gun these Siachen Soldiers are carrying ? from the Cameo they look like SSG ? never knew SSG is deployed in Siachen ?

@Ulla @Path-Finder @Signalian Our soldiers at Siachen seems to be very well equipped

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Starlord said:


> *which Gun *these Siachen Soldiers are carrying ? from the Cameo they look like SSG ? never knew SSG is deployed in Siachen ?
> 
> @Ulla @Path-Finder @Signalian Our soldiers at Siachen seems to be very well equipped


M4 carbine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

Starlord said:


> which Gun these Siachen Soldiers are carrying ? from the Cameo they look like SSG ? never knew SSG is deployed in Siachen ?
> 
> @Ulla @Path-Finder @Signalian Our soldiers at Siachen seems to be very well equipped


M4 Carbine. They aren't deployed at all. It's just a rotation usually around 2 weeks. But SSG men do undergo mountain warfare course which also require them to stay on glaciers including Siachen, Baltoro or others for longer duration. They're also deployed on LOC at times.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

So young.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Readerdefence

ghazi52 said:


> So young.


RIP brave son of soil

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Starlord said:


> which Gun these Siachen Soldiers are carrying ? from the Cameo they look like SSG ? never knew SSG is deployed in Siachen ?
> 
> @Ulla @Path-Finder @Signalian Our soldiers at Siachen seems to be very well equipped



In the 80s and 90s SSG conducted also operations against the Indians at Siachen !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

2nd Lt Abdul Moeed was buried with Full military Honour...




May Allah raise his rank in Heaven..Aameen.

Funeral Prayer of 2nd Lt Abdul Moeed Shaheed offered at Ayub Stadium, Lahore Cantt..




May Allah bless the departed soul..& give patience to the family


















شهید بشارت حسین کی یکم جنوری کو شادی طے تهی

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X

whatsup with this tactical shirt in Marines...so Marines too have started using it?


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Soldier-X said:


> whatsup with this tactical shirt in Marines...so Marines too have started using it?
> View attachment 442439


Good ain't it...


----------



## AMG_12

Quetta in winters

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Cant stand that camo. They should make it digital if funds are available.


ghazi52 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soldier-X

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Good ain't it...


yup...but camo need to be changed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Game.Invade said:


> Quetta in winters



Love the overalls n equipment of these helicopter gunners.. Not to forget that spinning machine of doom.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Didnt know airplanes had horns in them.


Windjammer said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Cant stand that camo. They should make it digital if funds are available.


It blends-in, in marshy environment.


----------



## Path-Finder

bloody hell is it me or does that look like zardari


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fieldmarshal

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Didnt know airplanes had horns in them.


That a warning receiver alarm....in all probability a proximity senser

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

KARACHIs LOMADS 2017

@Signalian @django @Starlord

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HRK

Ulla said:


> KARACHIs LOMADS 2017
> 
> @Signalian @django @Starlord
> 
> View attachment 443125
> View attachment 443126



plz post the video link ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Most of the chumps visiting that place have no idea what this weapon system is and what it is capable of 


Ulla said:


> KARACHIs LOMADS 2017
> 
> @Signalian @django @Starlord
> 
> View attachment 443125
> View attachment 443126

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

HRK said:


> plz post the video link ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Slides

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Havildar saab I know it gets pretty lonely.
> 
> But you're supposed to be a special unit operator and not supposed to make such public appearances unless u are the P R guy.
> 
> Atleast u should be wearing a tactical balaclava



That's a private security company


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Han phir theek hai 


Slides said:


> That's a private security company


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## YeBeWarned

Thanks for the Tag @Ulla , i wonder are we still using those Automatic Swiss AA guns for close Air Defense ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMG_12

Starlord said:


> Thanks for the Tag @Ulla , i wonder are we still using those Automatic Swiss AA guns for close Air Defense ?


Yes, we are still using them and interestingly, some of them are deployed to guard strategic assets.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bossman

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Most of the chumps visiting that place have no idea what this weapon system is and what it is capable of


Wow and you are so superior and you know everything. Get off your high horse and stop embarrassing yourself. With the quality of your posts you come across as a 13 year old chump.


----------



## Inception-06

Starlord said:


> Thanks for the Tag @Ulla , i wonder are we still using those Automatic Swiss AA guns for close Air Defense ?




Yes, we have more than 400 GDF AA Guns, they are relatively modern compared to other nations equipment in southasia!

_*Pakistani made Yasoob Truck carry 57mm heavy AA Gun. *_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

@Signalian @django @DESERT FIGHTER @Zarvan @Starlord

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Army research

Ulla said:


> @Signalian @django @DESERT FIGHTER @Zarvan @Starlord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 443477
> View attachment 443476
> View attachment 443478
> View attachment 443475
> View attachment 443474


Those SA -2 still in service, wonder if they've been updated or not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> @Signalian @django @DESERT FIGHTER @Zarvan @Starlord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 443477
> View attachment 443476
> View attachment 443478
> View attachment 443475
> View attachment 443474


I live there bro. 

Saw them when they were preparing for the exhibition....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I live there bro.
> 
> Saw them when they were preparing for the exhibition....


Whats the thing on the Volvo Truck ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

Ulla said:


> @Signalian @django @DESERT FIGHTER @Zarvan @Starlord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 443477
> View attachment 443476
> View attachment 443478
> View attachment 443475
> View attachment 443474



what is that on White Truck ? looks so weird

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Starlord said:


> what is that on White Truck ? looks so weird




I am not a Radar expert

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Starlord said:


> what is that on White Truck ? looks so weird


@Signalian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1

Starlord said:


> what is that on White Truck ? looks so weird


ylc 6 radar

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Inception-06

hassan1 said:


> ylc 6 radar
> View attachment 443653
> 
> 
> View attachment 443654




Thx for the info ! I think this old MAN 630 Trucks should be also replaced by modern variants ?



hassan1 said:


> ylc 6 radar
> View attachment 443653
> 
> 
> View attachment 443654



Sir why its painted white ? That's not a tactical camouflage or is it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Army research said:


> Those SA -2 still in service, wonder if they've been updated or not




Its not the original SA-2 but a upgraded and pakistani customized version, PAF says it has range of 45km thats not the original range wich was 35km or less.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Pakistani Tanks deployed 8000 feet above sea level

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Winter collective training exercise of mechanised formation. Bahawalpur .





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

Ulla said:


> Thx for the info ! I think this old MAN 630 Trucks should be also replaced by modern variants ?
> ?


 Why, if they work why replace them. The same money can be somewhere else more effectively

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Guys does the navy have a combat uniform with a camo. Or do they keep wearing their white dress uniforms even on ships and subs???


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## HRK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

I think theres been a new agreement between intelligence spooks where murican drones dont come into Pakistani airspacenand still engage targets.(I hope I am wrong)


HRK said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

Ahmet Pasha said:


> new agreement


new RULE OF ENGAGEMENT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Ahmet Pasha said:


> First time seeing SSG doing tactical entry and extraction maneuvers
> View attachment 445022


not SSG!


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

One time I trust FB forums.
Those Galils/INSAS should've given it away. 


Path-Finder said:


> not SSG!


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X

@DESERT FIGHTER @Zarvan @Ahmet Pasha
So Pak Marines finally have changed thier camo to this new digital one




And Navy too have swithched to digital white




Navy




Marines

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Mubaaarkaaan hehe
Man its a sight for sore eyes 


Soldier-X said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @Zarvan @Ahmet Pasha
> So Pak Marines finally have changed thier camo to this new digital one
> View attachment 445207
> 
> And Navy too have swithched to digital white
> View attachment 445209
> 
> View attachment 445210

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## django

For a second I thought this was Wajahat








Soldier-X said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @Zarvan @Ahmet Pasha
> So Pak Marines finally have changed thier camo to this new digital one
> View attachment 445207
> 
> And Navy too have swithched to digital white
> View attachment 445209
> 
> Navy
> View attachment 445210
> 
> Marines
> View attachment 445213
> 
> View attachment 445325


Thank God the blue has gone,,,almost entirely.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soldier-X

django said:


> For a second I thought this was Wajahat


Hahaha me too at first sight

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

If you notice developments of Pakistan armed forces. You'd see them following many NATO standards albeit it lacks many big ticket items.

Wheras, the hanuman army seems to have its own treaty organization with Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Comd Rawalpindi Corps Lieutenant General Nadeem Raza visited posts along LOC. Commander asked troops to continue maintaining high degree of readiness for befitting response to Indian ceasefire violations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Ahmet Pasha said:


> One time I trust FB forums.
> Those Galils/INSAS should've given it away.


can you post that picture again its not visible now





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy, held its 2nd “PN-Industrial Seminar” at Pakistan Navy Engineering College, Karachi. Chief of the Naval staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi was Chief Guest on the occasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armchair-General

The Fist said:


>


What A.T.G.M. is that?
A T.O.W., the HJ8(Red Arrow) OR the Baktar Shikan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Ok here u go.






Jon-Snow said:


> can you post that picture again its not visible now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

The Fist said:


>



There are cameras mounted on posts! What is with that?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

Hodor said:


> View attachment 445622


F7 pg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

Thoses gunz .. Which are they??


Ahmet Pasha said:


> Ok here u go.
> View attachment 445636


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

They are most likely Galils or INSAS


bananarepublic said:


> Thoses gunz .. Which are they??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

Yaar , our soldiers need to upgrade their primary weapon from G3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pak Navy successfully tests missile in Arabian Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Army Staff, General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Wednesday visited North Waziristan Agency (NWA).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

Special Documentary Today at 10.05 PM PST TIME On ARY




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 446494
> View attachment 446495
> View attachment 446496



@ Starlord @django @mingle @Signalian last check for western air defence Border notice the red Banner on the screen 



Must watch:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## django

Ulla said:


> @ Starlord @django @mingle @Signalian last check for western air defence Border notice the red Banner on the screen
> 
> 
> 
> Must watch:


Awesome, cannot wait for part 2,,,,,Talibs thinking Yanks had arrived...God bless Pak army.Kudos bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

ahmedlatif said:


> Special Documentary Today at 10.05 PM PST TIME On ARY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


bhailink ha to dedo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Armchair-General

Jon-Snow said:


> bhailink ha to dedo


I see material to make I.E.D.s, along with AK 47 and rpg7


----------



## YeBeWarned

Ulla said:


> @ Starlord @django @mingle @Signalian last check for western air defence Border notice the red Banner on the screen
> 
> 
> 
> Must watch:



No one dares to enter my airspace Unauthorized ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Inception-06

@Signalian @django @Starlord @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Signalian

Ulla said:


> @Signalian @django @Starlord @Zarvan



Thank you  though the music gave me a headache.

Few points that i noted.

1. Food and supplies were transferred either through MBT or under cover of MBT. A Merkava type MBT was needed which could act as APC and also for casualty evacuation. PA used T-59 MII which had minimal armor and minimal sensors/gadgetry. For urban warfare, a more customised version of MBT should have been used.

2. When GOC Ijaz Awan mentions about his 4 Brigades and the requirement of two more divisions to finish the ops within a certain frame and as quickly as possible meant a few things;
1) The division was not prepared for this kind of warfare and only when it went in, the ground situation was realised.
2) His 4 brigades were already stretched out and he couldn't extract any troops from them to start an offensive.
3) An air assault force was missing which appeared in the form of SSG. This may have laid the need and basis for LCB's.
4) In the end GHQ had to oversee the whole Ops till its conclusion.

Perhaps this makes Swat ops a turning point in the war in matter of preparedness leading to planning and execution, which was then perfected in coming years.

3. FC was in shambles. One rifle deputed with two soldiers and vehicles in unsatisfactory conditions.
Today FC is a completely changed force. The training methodology and weapon/equipment upgradation has made it into a very scapable force.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Safriz

Signalian said:


> Thank you  though the music gave me a headache.
> 
> Few points that i noted.
> 
> 1. Food and supplies were transferred either through MBT or under cover of MBT. A Merkava type MBT was needed which could act as APC and also for casualty evacuation. PA used T-59 MII which had minimal armor and minimal sensors/gadgetry. For urban warfare, a more customised version of MBT should have been used.
> 
> 2. When GOC Ijaz Awan mentions about his 4 Brigades and the requirement of two more divisions to finish the ops within a certain frame and as quickly as possible meant a few things;
> 1) The division was not prepared for this kind of warfare and only when it went in, the ground situation was realised.
> 2) His 4 brigades were already stretched out and he couldn't extract any troops from them to start an offensive.
> 3) An air assault force was missing which appeared in the form of SSG. This may have laid the need and basis for LCB's.
> 4) In the end GHQ had to oversee the whole Ops till its conclusion.
> 
> Perhaps this makes Swat ops a turning point in the war in matter of preparedness leading to planning and execution, which was then perfected in coming years.
> 
> 3. FC was in shambles. One rifle deputed with two soldiers and vehicles in unsatisfactory conditions.
> Today FC is a completely changed force. The training methodology and weapon/equipment upgradation has made it into a very scapable force.


You just saved me from watching the whole video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

This is good portrait of a soldier from NLI.



Signalian said:


> Thank you  though the music gave me a headache.
> 
> Few points that i noted.
> 
> 1. Food and supplies were transferred either through MBT or under cover of MBT. A Merkava type MBT was needed which could act as APC and also for casualty evacuation. PA used T-59 MII which had minimal armor and minimal sensors/gadgetry. For urban warfare, a more customised version of MBT should have been used.
> 
> 2. When GOC Ijaz Awan mentions about his 4 Brigades and the requirement of two more divisions to finish the ops within a certain frame and as quickly as possible meant a few things;
> 1) The division was not prepared for this kind of warfare and only when it went in, the ground situation was realised.
> 2) His 4 brigades were already stretched out and he couldn't extract any troops from them to start an offensive.
> 3) An air assault force was missing which appeared in the form of SSG. This may have laid the need and basis for LCB's.
> 4) In the end GHQ had to oversee the whole Ops till its conclusion.
> 
> Perhaps this makes Swat ops a turning point in the war in matter of preparedness leading to planning and execution, which was then perfected in coming years.
> 
> 3. FC was in shambles. One rifle deputed with two soldiers and vehicles in unsatisfactory conditions.
> Today FC is a completely changed force. The training methodology and weapon/equipment upgradation has made it into a very scapable force.





شاھین میزایل said:


> You just saved me from watching the whole video


someone should make a thread around this to analyze these events..

the Chinese have designed type-59 modified IFV maybe we could get some help from them and convert the FC type-59 into IFV which would somewhat negate the need of mrap vehicles and we would be able to use them on both eastern and western borders when needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

In one of the pictures I see some officers using the close palm American style salute and others using open palm British. I really would like the close one to be adopted by tri services. Is this possible??? Why are some officers using open and some closed. And this is not the first instance I've seen this.


hassan1 said:


> View attachment 446729
> View attachment 446730
> View attachment 446731
> View attachment 446732
> View attachment 446733
> View attachment 446734
> View attachment 446735
> View attachment 446736
> View attachment 446737
> View attachment 446738
> View attachment 446739
> View attachment 446740
> View attachment 446741
> View attachment 446742
> View attachment 446743

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon

Ahmet Pasha said:


> In one of the pictures I see some officers using the close palm American style salute and others using open palm British. I really would like the close one to be adopted by tri services. Is this possible??? Why are some officers using open and some closed. And this is not the first instance I've seen this.


All the three services salute differently...they salute Air,Land and Water as per their branch/service...atleast the cadets and young officers follow this rule/trend.
Notice the two officers in the background:


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

But why are officers saluting differently???
I've seen countless officers doing that and I agree with that.


Hodor said:


> All the three services salute differently...they salute Air,Land and Water as per their branch/service...atleast the cadets and young officers follow this rule/trend.
> Notice the two officers in the background:
> View attachment 447160


----------



## Talon

Ahmet Pasha said:


> But why are officers saluting differently???
> I've seen countless officers doing that and I agree with that.


You mean officers of the same branch?


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Navy does close palm salute.
Air Force open palm salute.
Army open palm salute.

But many Army and AF officers are doing close palm salute in line with NATO American armed forces. Which I agree with. Because it looks way more professional and modern.

For your reference:
Open Palm British Salute





Closed Palm Nato/US SALUTE





British salute looks as if it's from 18th century(which it very well might be)


Hodor said:


> You mean officers of the same branch?


----------



## Army research

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Navy does close palm salute.
> Air Force open palm salute.
> Army open palm salute.
> 
> But many Army and AF officers are doing close palm salute in line with NATO American armed forces. Which I agree with. Because it looks way more professional and modern.
> 
> For your reference:
> Open Palm British Salute
> View attachment 447161
> 
> 
> Closed Palm Nato/US SALUTE
> View attachment 447162
> 
> 
> British salute looks as if it's from 18th century(which it very well might be)


Some times with a normal Salam they copy a US style salute in a casual way. In any actual ceremonies the open palm is used as it has been used in the region for hundreds of years


----------



## Pindi Boy

Army research said:


> Some times with a normal Salam they copy a US style salute in a casual way. In any actual ceremonies the open palm is used as it has been used in the region for hundreds of years


this might help you
https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-d...-of-the-outward-palm-and-the-palm-down-salute


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

But it looks too antiquated.


Army research said:


> Some times with a normal Salam they copy a US style salute in a casual way. In any actual ceremonies the open palm is used as it has been used in the region for hundreds of years





Pakistan Zindabad said:


> this might help you
> https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-d...-of-the-outward-palm-and-the-palm-down-salute


----------



## ghazi52

In 2013, the Pakistan Air Force (PAF) Sea Survival School (SSS) purchased two 4-passenger Neoteric Rescue Hovercraft for security patrol along the Korangi Creek Air Force Base shoreline in Karachi, Pakistan. The curved shoreline contains mudflats and mangroves that make it inaccessible to vehicles other than hovercraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

RAF Korangi Creek Station. Karachi












RAF ground crew take a towing cable out to Consolidated Catalina Mark IV, JX301 'P', of No. 191 Squadron RAF, which has been moored to a warping buoy prior to being hauled in for inspection at Korangi Creek, near Karachi, India..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

while we are at it
yet another blast from the past late 60s to early 70s
M45 Quadmount browning Anti aircraft AAK AAK battery in firing range 






maybe 37 MM anit aircraft gun from same exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

Irfan Baloch said:


> while we are at it
> yet another blast from the past late 60s to early 70s
> M45 Quadmount browning Anti aircraft AAK AAK battery in firing range
> View attachment 447435
> 
> 
> maybe 37 MM anit aircraft gun from same exercise
> View attachment 447436



why was DsHk adopted and Browning dropped? I never understood this reason The Browning is a far more versatile than DsHK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

An old one but still worth posting

PNS Tall Ship Rah Naward in the Black Sea Tall Ship Regatta


----------



## ghazi52

Minister for Defence, Khurram Dastagir Khan visited Corps Headquarters Peshawar and Khyber Agency on Wednesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Path-Finder said:


> why was DsHk adopted and Browning dropped? I never understood this reason The Browning is a far more versatile than DsHK.


I agree to that. I will ask the old Baloch i got the pictures from

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist




----------



## ghazi52

DG ISPR’s Talk at Pakistan Military Academy, Kakul


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> Minister for Defence, Khurram Dastagir Khan visited Corps Headquarters Peshawar and Khyber Agency on Wednesday.



Was he dropped at the top from heli he does not look like can climb uphill  especially in his outfit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

@Signalian @Ulla

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Path-Finder said:


> why was DsHk adopted and Browning dropped? I never understood this reason The Browning is a far more versatile than DsHK.



Dshk come with a licence in Pakistan and browning with sanctions!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gryphon

CASSPIRS delivered to Pakistan






http://www.denel.co.za/album/MECHEM-Vehicles/46

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Inception-06

Gryphon said:


> CASSPIRS delivered to Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.denel.co.za/album/MECHEM-Vehicles/46



Hopefully with smoke grenade tube launchers and remote control gun !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

Gryphon said:


> CASSPIRS delivered to Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.denel.co.za/album/MECHEM-Vehicles/46


how many ...???
any more detail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Gryphon said:


> CASSPIRS delivered to Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.denel.co.za/album/MECHEM-Vehicles/46



bloody hell about time! Muffakar'e Derwaish, Hazrat @Zarvan



Ulla said:


> Dshk come with a licence in Pakistan and browning with sanctions!



Browning is a better platform, heck the license can be obtained from Turkey its an ancient product.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bananarepublic

Gryphon said:


> CASSPIRS delivered to Pakistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.denel.co.za/album/MECHEM-Vehicles/46


are they only for the army..?


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> bloody hell about time! Muffakar'e Derwaish, Hazrat @Zarvan
> 
> 
> 
> Browning is a better platform, heck the license can be obtained from Turkey its an ancient product.


Finally we got them but I hope it's first part of a seriously massive order


----------



## Gryphon

HRK said:


> how many ...???
> any more detail



Not mentioned by Denel.

Only number of Maxxpro and Buffalo EOD's received under EDA is known: 262 Maxxpro (+40 new on order) and 20 Buffalo EOD.
Used by PA and Tiger Force of PAF.



Ulla said:


> Hopefully with smoke grenade tube launchers and remote control gun !



+ cage armour.



Path-Finder said:


> bloody hell about time! Muffakar'e Derwaish, Hazrat @Zarvan



A zoo of MRAP's: Maxxpro, Buffalo, Casspir, Kirpi. None in the required quantities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Zarvan said:


> Finally we got them but I hope it's first part of a seriously massive order


It was you who asked about the CASSPIRS ... in 2015 ... 

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/when-pakistan-got-casspir-mrap.369014/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Gryphon said:


> Not mentioned by Denel.
> 
> Only number of Maxxpro and Buffalo EOD's received under EDA is known: 262 Maxxpro (+40 new on order) and 20 Buffalo EOD.
> Used by PA and Tiger Force of PAF.
> 
> 
> 
> + cage armour.
> 
> 
> 
> A zoo of MRAP's: Maxxpro, Buffalo, Casspir, Kirpi. None in the required quantities.



I am in favour of getting more Casspir they are a proven platform manufactured around the world and its time Pakistan gets them made in Pakistan.



Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> It was you who asked about the CASSPIRS ... in 2015 ...
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/when-pakistan-got-casspir-mrap.369014/



I see a historian of our Hazrat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gryphon

Path-Finder said:


> I am in favour of getting more Casspir they are a proven platform manufactured around the world and its time Pakistan gets them made in Pakistan.



As per @denel, they have a large no. of surplus MRAP's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Gryphon said:


> As per @denel, they have a large no. of surplus MRAP's.


True

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> I am in favour of getting more Casspir they are a proven platform manufactured around the world and its time Pakistan gets them made in Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> I see a historian of our Hazrat


Sorry I forgot myself. But have we ordered more now or is it old news ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Gryphon said:


> As per @denel, they have a large no. of surplus MRAP's.


So many countries are making them under license Pakistan should grab the surplus and make them in Pakistan as well. The electronic protection suite can be made inhouse.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

Gryphon said:


> Not mentioned by Denel.
> 
> Only number of Maxxpro and Buffalo EOD's received under EDA is known: 262 Maxxpro (+40 new on order) and 20 Buffalo EOD.
> Used by PA and Tiger Force of PAF.
> 
> 
> 
> + cage armour.
> 
> 
> 
> A zoo of MRAP's: Maxxpro, Buffalo, Casspir, Kirpi. None in the required quantities.



If a remember correctly out of 240 Eda 10 were for Navy 20 or so for paf and rest to paa , not sure where I read or someone told me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## denel

Path-Finder said:


> I am in favour of getting more Casspir they are a proven platform manufactured around the world and its time Pakistan gets them made in Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> I see a historian of our Hazrat


There are thousands available; the beauty of casspirs is just their robust capability. It is the grand daddy whose design is the basis of all other vehicles in this category. In bloemfontein, i can pickup a Mamba used one for around 20k; just get the Dyna engine redone and you are in business; same with Casspir - engine is bullet proof.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

denel said:


> There are thousands available; the beauty of casspirs is just their robust capability. It is the grand daddy whose design is the basis of all other vehicles in this category. In bloemfontein, i can pickup a Mamba used one for around 20k; just get the Dyna engine redone and you are in business; same with Casspir - engine is bullet proof.








clearly a Casspir built as Phantom 380X in Thailand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## denel

Path-Finder said:


> clearly a Casspir built as Phantom 380X in Thailand.


Yes absolutely - Casspir Mk6 derivative but as 4x4 vs 6x6


----------



## Pindi Boy




----------



## Zarvan




----------



## AMG_12

Sakb Command Vehicle or some variant of M113 part of the formation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Path-Finder said:


> bloody hell about time! Muffakar'e Derwaish, Hazrat @Zarvan
> 
> 
> 
> Browning is a better platform, heck the license can be obtained from Turkey its an ancient product.


Caspirs were bought ages back.

Seems more have been bought after th bad experience with US cougars n buffaloes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Army research

Game.Invade said:


> Sakb Command Vehicle or some variant of M113 part of the formation.


Sakb command vehicle , it features an IBMS and can coordinate the artillery fire and serves a communication hut , effectively a moving company headquarters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

denel said:


> There are thousands available; the beauty of casspirs is just their robust capability. It is the grand daddy whose design is the basis of all other vehicles in this category. In bloemfontein, i can pickup a Mamba used one for around 20k; just get the Dyna engine redone and you are in business; same with Casspir - engine is bullet proof.


Mamba is a piece of shyt.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Path-Finder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Caspirs were bought ages back.
> 
> Seems more have been bought after th bad experience with US cougars n buffaloes.



Casspir are a very good battle proven platform hopefully instead of buying more MAXXPRO at absolute rip off prices more Casspir should be sought. Mind You even the Cougar and Buffalo are actually South African in origin which the yanks sell at rip off prices.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gryphon

Path-Finder said:


> Casspir are a very good battle proven platform hopefully instead of buying more MAXXPRO at absolute rip off prices more Casspir should be sought. Mind You even the Cougar and Buffalo are actually South Africa in origin which the yanks sell at rip off prices.



Not just the yanks, the Israelis are also involved in Maxxpro design & production.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Gryphon said:


> Not just the yanks, the Israelis are also involved in Maxxpro design & production.



but they cost an absolute fortune, for that price more Casspir can be bought. Eventually start making them in HIT as well. Or unless some private venture wants to undertake the task.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## denel

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Mamba is a piece of shyt.
> 
> View attachment 448178
> View attachment 448179
> View attachment 448180


Really.....
Then why dont you have a better solution? Mamba's blueprint is all over in RG3x, and Paramount and others; not to mention thousands and thousands exported including to US Marines when they got their backside kicked with their great Humvees.
Think before you write. If you have not been on the operational front or design; I suggest keep your mouth shut and learn.



Path-Finder said:


> but they cost an absolute fortune, for that price more Casspir can be bought. Eventually start making them in HIT as well. Or unless some private venture wants to undertake the task.


There are thousands in storage; just a matter of getting a contract for overhaul done and transferred over. Oskhosh etc brought over Casspir designers back in 2005 and that got their various series started. We have seen the design carry over into Paramount and another company locally as well; many of engineers and designers worked at the same place before spreading out.

Casspir/Ratel/Buffel are core ifvs even though 3 generations old but still remain very very effective.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujahid

Bossman said:


> An old one but still worth posting
> 
> PNS Tall Ship Rah Naward in the Black Sea Tall Ship Regatta




What is the utility of this old sail ship in navy ?


----------



## Areesh

Mujahid said:


> What is the utility of this old sail ship in navy ?



Sailing training.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bossman

Mujahid said:


> What is the utility of this old sail ship in navy ?


Understanding the sea, physical fitness, team work and coordination, leadership. All major navies have tall ships. India has three.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blain2

Ahmet Pasha said:


> In one of the pictures I see some officers using the close palm American style salute and others using open palm British. I really would like the close one to be adopted by tri services. Is this possible??? Why are some officers using open and some closed. And this is not the first instance I've seen this.


Pakistan Army and Air Force salute with palm facing out and in the early years of these services, the PAF salute was at a slight angle (as per RAF traditions). Over time, the PAF and PA salute became the same with palm out however the PN salute remained with the hand flat but slightly at an angle to the eye brow. If you see a PA or PAF officer saluting with a slant (similar to the American salute) then it is simply a lazy salute and not per regulation. I have seen this laziness in some of the senior officers too and it is a shame.

Most officers who take pride in wearing the uniform will always salute crisply with a proper turn out. The whole purpose of the saluting test so early on in the respective military academies is to instill in future officers the importance of saluting properly.

Of the recent CoAS of the PA, Gen. Raheel Sharif was the most particular about saluting exactly as per the regulations. Gen Kayani, not so much.

http://i.dawn.com/large/2013/11/52985c5ca8032.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gryphon

DEPO, in collaboration with Pakistan's defence sector, is committed to provide a progressive response to ongoing developments in the world and to meet the technical needs of present, with focus on future. Pakistan continues to update its defence production capabilities through innovative and cost effective technologies to continuously satisfy the changing requirements of our valued customers.


----------



## Maarkhoor

blain2 said:


> Pakistan Army and Air Force salute with palm facing out and in the early years of these services, the PAF salute was at a slight angle (as per RAF traditions). Over time, the PAF and PA salute became the same with palm out however the PN salute remained with the hand flat but slightly at an angle to the eye brow. If you see a PA or PAF officer saluting with a slant (similar to the American salute) then it is simply a lazy salute and not per regulation. I have seen this laziness in some of the senior officers too and it is a shame.
> 
> Most officers who take pride in wearing the uniform will always salute crisply with a proper turn out. The whole purpose of the saluting test so early on in the respective military academies is to instill in future officers the importance of saluting properly.
> 
> Of the recent CoAS of the PA, Gen. Raheel Sharif was the most particular about saluting exactly as per the regulations. Gen Kayani, not so much.
> 
> http://i.dawn.com/large/2013/11/52985c5ca8032.jpg


Proper P.A salute.







Difference beyween lazy and proper salute.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vortex

Maarkhoor said:


> Proper P.A salute.
> 
> View attachment 448418
> 
> 
> Difference beyween lazy and proper salute.
> View attachment 448426
> 
> View attachment 448419



Do they have same physical, condition, same health condition ? 
I have an elbow tendonitis, i have big difficulty to move my arm.
So how could you label someone lazy when you don't have all information about him ? Only your hate ?


----------



## Armchair-General

Gryphon said:


> DEPO, in collaboration with Pakistan's defence sector, is committed to provide a progressive response to ongoing developments in the world and to meet the technical needs of present, with focus on future. Pakistan continues to update its defence production capabilities through innovative and cost effective technologies to continuously satisfy the changing requirements of our valued customers.


At 8:45 is that an autocannon(25mm or 30mm) mounted onthe apc.


----------



## Maarkhoor

Vortex said:


> Do they have same physical, condition, same health condition ?
> I have an elbow tendonitis, i have big difficulty to move my arm.
> So how could you label someone lazy when you don't have all information about him ? Only your hate ?


Kayani was medically fit and that is why he was promoted as chief.
No officer promoted who develop physical disability of any kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vortex

Maarkhoor said:


> Kayani was medically fit and that is why he was promoted as chief.
> No officer promoted who develop physical disability of any kind.





Let's accept that no officer is promoted if not fit medically. But if he had been injuried few days before promotion like if he slept and received a small injury, would he lost opportunity of promotion ?

And laziness isn't checked during promotion process ?

By the what is the context of this pic ? Promotion of whom ? When ?



Late update : 
The pic of Kayani is dated of 2011 : https://www.voanews.com/a/pakistani-army-chief-expresses-disapproval-of-critics/1652335.html

Last pic is dated of when Raheel Sharif became he new COAS.... https://www.dawn.com/news/1059366.

Means that it was Kayani after having served it 3 years as COAS. Not same medical conditions.


----------



## Maarkhoor

Vortex said:


> Let's accept that no officer is promoted if not fit medically. But if he had been injuried few days before promotion like if he slept and received a small injury, would he lost opportunity of promotion ?
> 
> And laziness isn't checked during promotion process ?
> 
> By the what is the context of this pic ? Promotion of whom ? When ?
> 
> 
> 
> Late update :
> The pic of Kayani is dated of 2011 : https://www.voanews.com/a/pakistani-army-chief-expresses-disapproval-of-critics/1652335.html
> 
> Last pic is dated of when Raheel Sharif became he new COAS.... https://www.dawn.com/news/1059366.
> 
> Means that it was Kayani after having served it 3 years as COAS. Not same medical conditions.


----------



## Vortex

Maarkhoor said:


>



You haven't any arguments ?

I understand very well i maybe wrong but if yu don't help me to understand, i will never understand... Maybe there is nothing valid to explain it.
Thanks for using pics out of their context and use them to explain your opinion.


----------



## Army research

It's just laziness , even my old man would do a lazy salute in response to a MP person at a cantt after having driven for 5 hours ,not necessarily medical disorders

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Drigh Road air base. Now Faisal air base Karachi.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

FC KPK

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muhammadali233

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 448621


is that a G3 Hensoldt 4x M1 scope?odd,very odd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Task Group comprising Pakistan Navy Ships KHAIBAR and NASR during an Overseas Deployment to East African Countries & Island States of Indian Ocean Region (IOR) visited Port Louis (Mauritius).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Asif Bukhari

muhammadali233 said:


> is that a G3 Hensoldt 4x M1 scope?odd,very odd.


that's MP 5


----------



## muhammadali233

Syed Asif Bukhari said:


> that's MP 5


it is a g3 scope mounted on an mp-5.
It is quite an antique scope.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Punjab rangers ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lone Ranger

Bakshi tufail said:


> Punjab rangers ?
> View attachment 448873


*yup*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Lone Ranger said:


> *yup*


Thanks biradar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

Azb DMR in service SSG

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi visited newly acquired Backhoe Dredger RAH KUSHA and two Split Hopper Barges TARSEEL 1 and TARSEEL 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Irrelevant post but want to know if this is true or not


----------



## Amaa'n

Bakshi tufail said:


> Irrelevant post but want to know if this is true or not
> View attachment 449172


pics are of Paramilitary force.....in Ops area military personnel are allowed to grow beard and hairs to disguise their identity......for security reasons....nothing more than that.....


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

balixd said:


> pics are of Paramilitary force.....in Ops area military personnel are allowed to grow beard and hairs to disguise their identity......for security reasons....nothing more than that.....


And what about SOG


----------



## Amaa'n

Bakshi tufail said:


> And what about SOG


SOG is not what you are thinking it to be, it is the Special Operations Group of Para Military Force - Frontier Corps KPK.
we have SOW - Special Operations Wing for FC Balochistan, SOG for Punjab Rangers, RATS (Ranger Anti Terrorist) Squad Sindh Rangers .........

I hope this clarifies the situation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

balixd said:


> SOG is not what you are thinking it to be, it is the Special Operations Group of Para Military Force - Frontier Corps KPK.
> we have SOW - Special Operations Wing for FC Balochistan, SOG for Punjab Rangers, RATS (Ranger Anti Terrorist) Squad Sindh Rangers .........
> 
> I hope this clarifies the situation


Thanks bro I thought it to be another ssg type force


----------



## Amaa'n

Bakshi tufail said:


> Thanks bro I thought it to be another ssg type force


Each force in Pakistan has its dedicated Special Ops team now, this is eventually relieving the pressure off SSG.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Army research

balixd said:


> Each force in Pakistan has its dedicated Special Ops team now, this is eventually relieving the pressure off SSG.....


I believe it's a good strategy , as initially terror ops drew in the bulk of the ssg ssw ssgn , in a conventional war if , a big if , India opens a second front in Sindh Balochistan by using local paid agents and or insurgents , airborne or amphibious landing , the latter being highly unlikely, local paramilitary special forces would be quite effective in urban or guerilla warfare , keeping the main spec ops groups for the eastern front

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bakshi tufail said:


> Thanks bro I thought it to be another ssg type force


They are Para Mils Special Forces Unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*2016 pics;












































*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955151428317786113

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Readerdefence

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> They are Para Mils Special Forces Unit.
> 
> View attachment 449286
> View attachment 449287
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 449278
> View attachment 449279
> View attachment 449280
> View attachment 449281
> View attachment 449282
> View attachment 449283
> View attachment 449284


Hi paramilitary is also having the same gadgets like ssg or any other elite armed forces
And what about their training capabilities are they comparable to ssgn or ssg 
Thx

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Commander Royal Saudi Naval Forces, Vice Admiral Fahad Bin Abdullah Al Ghofaily visited Naval Headquarters Islamabad and called on Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

COAS visited LOC/WB. “Our commitment to abide by the ceasefire agreement of 2003 should never be misconstrued as response limitation. Indian aggression or any misadventure shall always get a most befitting response”, COAS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pak Navy, Zimbabwe & PAF Trainee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sparten

What plane is the female PAF pilot flying?


----------



## Talon

sparten said:


> What plane is the female PAF pilot flying?


Harbin Y12...probably

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan




----------



## Inception-06

@Signalian for you !

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Inception-06

The Fist said:


> View attachment 449821
> View attachment 449822




Whats the name of the sniper rifle ?


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

The Fist said:


> View attachment 449821
> View attachment 449822


Which rifle ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 450100
> 
> 
> View attachment 450101



Photoshop or actually all sea kings together ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

khanasifm said:


> Photoshop or actually all sea kings together ??


The image has already been posted before several times. It's an actual image from one of the induction ceremonies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> Whats the name of the sniper rifle ?


Accuracy International..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

khanasifm said:


> Photoshop or actually all sea kings together ??


The different positions of the rotor blades should make that easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*
























PAF










FC




*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gryphon

Ulla said:


> @Signalian for you !
> 
> View attachment 449793
> 
> 
> View attachment 449794



Janab, humay bhi kabhi tag kar diya karo 

Pehli pic Northern Areas ki hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gryphon said:


> Janab, humay bhi kabhi tag kar diya karo
> 
> Pehli pic Northern Areas ki hai?


Looks like Quetta... could be wrong too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Gryphon said:


> Janab, humay bhi kabhi tag kar diya karo
> 
> Pehli pic Northern Areas ki hai?




Ha gi Sir, I will do, sorry muje nai patha apko tag karna passand he !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Read some where that she is the first SSG woman commando ...is it true ??


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Frontier Corps 17;













*



Bakshi tufail said:


> Read some where that she is the first SSG woman commando ...is it true ??
> View attachment 450677


BS.

SSG has no female operatives.

Shes wearing regular army camo and services insignia.

Women only serve in Ordinance,Eng,Signals,Med corps,Aviation etc.. 

But not in fighting corps like Armour,Infantry or Artillery. 

(Except for PAF, where they fly fighters and transport aircrafts).

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## sparten

Bakshi tufail said:


> Read some where that she is the first SSG woman commando ...is it true ??
> View attachment 450677


There are commando courses. Which don’t make you SSG.


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

sparten said:


> There are commando courses. Which don’t make you SSG.


Ok brother


----------



## sparten

The SSG is technically open to women, as it is open to all ranks of the Army. The physical requirements are very tough. I suspect a few women would be able to fulfill them, though frankly I doubt Serena Williams would be willing to join the PA. 

The commando school is 16 weeks if memory serves. The other basic commando course is 5 weeks. It’s usually for servicemen who work with the commandos. Like intel types or engineers. Some women _have_ cleared that. Though I think they were intelligence officers.


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Indonesian troops guard Pak Army Engineers Convoy on UN Mission, Darfur,South Sudan;












JF-17




*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## muhammadali233

T-6G of PAF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talon

muhammadali233 said:


> T-6G of PAF
> View attachment 450967
> View attachment 450968


I have always been a fan of ur profile picture.


----------



## alikazmi007

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 450893



Got me one of these to spy on pesky dear and an eagle's nest near my home. Battery life suck though on all the Phantoms, though on Phantom 4 pro is about 19 to 23 min...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon

FT-7 taking off at Peshawar AB..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AMG_12

Hodor said:


> FT-7 taking off at Peshawar AB..
> View attachment 450988


Do you have cockpit photos of FT-7 and F7pg that you can post?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

ghazi52 said:


>


Bro any new pics of new camo's of PN and marines


----------



## Talon

Game.Invade said:


> Do you have cockpit photos of FT-7 and F7pg that you can post?


Yes both and i would love to...but cant as they are personal clicks and I dont have the clearance to post them.
Edit:
Here's an old image available on the internet...maybe u have seen it but yeah i have the same cockpit in good quality(and my legs in it Lol) :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

@Signalian @django @Starlord @Gryphon

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## YeBeWarned

@Ulla @Signalian @django @Gryphon enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## django

Starlord said:


> @Ulla @Signalian @django @Gryphon enjoy


Kudos to Arshad Sharif......I also am glad to hear Gen Kayani get his dues, he was a very bright and able individual who unfortunately had some very bad luck during his second tenure.Kudos Starlord

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## YeBeWarned

django said:


> Kudos to Arshad Sharif......I also am glad to hear Gen Kayani get his dues, he was a very bright and able individual who unfortunately had some very bad luck during his second tenure.Kudos Starlord



i never really liked Kiyani , but this program make me regret on my critic on him .. Gen tariq is one of the hero for this WoT , and his words are very kind and noble for Kiyani .. my respect

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Vortex

I always supported Kayani sahab... and this video proved me i was right.
A great man as all men in our Army !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

Starlord said:


> @Ulla @Signalian @django @Gryphon enjoy



Kayani revamped the Army, no doubt. Establishment of Southern and Central Command improved command & control and army preparations of countering CSD by conducting Corps and division level exercises.

Hopefully, Northern Command will be established in Gen Bajwa's tenure, along with re-allocation of 2 divisions of the oversized X Corps to a new Corps headquartered further north.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichsmarschall

LCB 





why is this cap not so much common in the army?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

Jon-Snow said:


> LCB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why is this cap not so much common in the army?


Is M4 being introduced to LCB??? They usually seem to have those kitted out AKs.

@DESERT FIGHTER @Signalian Hazrat @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## django

ghazi52 said:


>


*The camaraderie is truly eye catching...Men at their best.....Faith, unity and discipline *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

@Gryphon @Signalian @django @Starlord


Enjoy !

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Horse Shit Dip

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Zarvan said:


>


I guess they're at exercises in Australia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMG_12

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> I guess they're at exercises in Australia.


Training with Australian forces under exchange program.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


> They are not Indian soldiers. They are Proud Pakistani and I am honour to be one of them.
> I do not feel shame on posting them.


Il tag the relevant authories than.

@Irfan Baloch @Oscar. @waz. @WebMaster 

Can you please stop this guy from spamming the only wonderful thread we have left?

Or are we to bear with decade old reposts and candid selfies makin this thread look like a fuking beauty pageant thread?

*FC -2016































*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## khanasifm

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Il tag the relevant authories than.
> 
> @Irfan Baloch @Oscar. @waz. @WebMaster
> 
> Can you please stop this guy from spamming the only wonderful thread we have left?
> 
> Or are we to bear with decade old reposts and candid selfies makin this thread look like a fuking beauty pageant thread?
> 
> *FC -2016
> View attachment 451808
> 
> View attachment 451801
> View attachment 451802
> View attachment 451803
> View attachment 451804
> View attachment 451805
> View attachment 451806
> View attachment 451807
> View attachment 451809
> View attachment 451811
> *



Looks like Tochi scouts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Interesting to see FC trooper with AUG;

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Readerdefence

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Il tag the relevant authories than.
> 
> @Irfan Baloch @Oscar. @waz. @WebMaster
> 
> Can you please stop this guy from spamming the only wonderful thread we have left?
> 
> Or are we to bear with decade old reposts and candid selfies makin this thread look like a fuking beauty pageant thread?
> 
> *FC -2016
> View attachment 451808
> 
> View attachment 451801
> View attachment 451802
> View attachment 451803
> View attachment 451804
> View attachment 451805
> View attachment 451806
> View attachment 451807
> View attachment 451809
> View attachment 451811
> *


Hi can you translate what’s written on the tank in the behind the Pakistani flag ISOR something what it means 
Thx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

django said:


> Is M4 being introduced to LCB??? They usually seem to have those kitted out AKs.
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER @Signalian Hazrat @Zarvan


They do have M-4s.

Initially they were given tricked out AKs..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PN ships port calls :Tanzania,Mauritania and Kenya & Randoms;
*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AMG_12

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *PN ships port calls :Tanzania,Mauritania and Kenya & Randoms;
> *
> View attachment 451994
> View attachment 451995
> View attachment 451996
> View attachment 451997
> View attachment 451998
> View attachment 451999
> View attachment 452000
> View attachment 452001
> View attachment 452002
> View attachment 452003
> View attachment 452004
> View attachment 452005
> View attachment 452006
> View attachment 452007
> View attachment 452008
> View attachment 452009
> View attachment 452010
> View attachment 452012


What class of missile boats are those in the last image?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Game.Invade said:


> What class of missile boats are those in the last image?



Jalalat Class I believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Game.Invade said:


> What class of missile boats are those in the last image?



Jalalat-class

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

Game.Invade said:


> What class of missile boats are those in the last image?




More interesting question should be which type of missiles they do carry ?


----------



## AMG_12

Ulla said:


> More interesting question should be which type of missiles they do carry ?


C-802 is my best guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Game.Invade said:


> What class of missile boats are those in the last image?


Not Jalalat-class, but Jurrat-class. It is a German design constructed at KSEW via material kits. I'd say it has a decent chance of being armed with the Harpoon too (instead of C-802). 



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Jalalat Class I believe.





Ulla said:


> Jalalat-class





Ulla said:


> More interesting question should be which type of missiles they do carry ?





Game.Invade said:


> C-802 is my best guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cuirassier

Alcotan or what?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

TF141 said:


> Alcotan or what?
> View attachment 452146



RBS 70

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gryphon

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> I'd say it has a decent chance of being armed with the Harpoon too (instead of C-802).



Pointless to have the C-802A (range:180 km) replaced by Harpoon Block II (range:124 km).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Gryphon said:


> Pointless to have the C-802A (range:180 km) replaced by Harpoon Block II (range:124 km).


I was referring to how it was designed (being German), it might be among the Harpoon capable ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *PN ships port calls :Tanzania,Mauritania and Kenya & Randoms;
> *
> View attachment 451994
> View attachment 451995
> View attachment 451996
> View attachment 451997
> View attachment 451998
> View attachment 451999
> View attachment 452000
> View attachment 452001
> View attachment 452002
> View attachment 452003
> View attachment 452004
> View attachment 452005
> View attachment 452006
> View attachment 452007
> View attachment 452008
> View attachment 452009
> View attachment 452010
> View attachment 452012


Are all those Pakistani ships?


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Are all those Pakistani ships?


Yes: F-22P, F-22P, Type 21, Type 21, Azmat FAC, Azmat FAC, Jurrat FAC, Jurrat FAC and PNS Nasr.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Inception-06

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> I was referring to how it was designed (being German), it might be among the Harpoon capable ships.



GERMAN DESIGNE OR INDONESIAN (which had the licenc from germany....)?


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Ulla said:


> GERMAN DESIGNE OR INDONESIAN (which had the licenc from germany....)?


Correct, but it was a Thai design (Marsun M39) built with support from Germany.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

Ulla said:


> GERMAN DESIGNE OR INDONESIAN (which had the licenc from germany....)?



Marsun design, each with 3x MTU 16V. 4000 M70 diesel engines (Germany) and slant box launchers (for 4x C-802A anti-ship missiles).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Marsun is a good manufacturer... they also provided Assault boats for Pak Marine Corps. @Bilal Khan (Quwa) 

—————-

Old pics:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

_*Frontier Corps;




*_

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Army research

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> _*Frontier Corps;
> 
> View attachment 452712
> *_


These boys will be really terrible for any intruders on the western border.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bossman

This is a soldier's mess and not an officers mess. I am sure it is an exception not a norm but still a good standard for every unit in PA to aspire for:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bossman said:


> This is a soldier's mess and not an officers mess. I am sure it is an exception not a norm but still a good standard for every unit in PA to aspire for:


Its not an exception bro.

Regiments strive for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bossman

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Its not an exception bro.
> 
> Regiments strive for this.



Really happy to know!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bossman said:


> Really happy to know!


Alot of good things have happened in the past decade.

PACES, gyms at regimental level,better individual gear etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talon



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hallian_Khan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 452772


ya jamhoriat k khilaf sazish hai....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/Harbin-Z-9C-Haitun/531

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Bossman said:


> This is a soldier's mess and not an officers mess. I am sure it is an exception not a norm but still a good standard for every unit in PA to aspire for:


Compare these conditions to what poor Tej Bahadur had to endure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bossman

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Alot of good things have happened in the past decade.
> 
> PACES, gyms at regimental level,better individual gear etc.



The concept of langars and batmens (orderlies) has been history in PA for a long time unlike the army of the great democracy to the east.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Uqaab Force - PAF







*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Transport ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bakshi tufail said:


> Transport ???
> View attachment 453068
> View attachment 453069


MPA/ASW not transport.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/ras-...-72-conversion-to-maritime-patrol-asw.438708/

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/first-upgraded-atr-72-mpa-to-enter-navy-service-this-year.514820/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> MPA/ASW not transport.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/ras-...-72-conversion-to-maritime-patrol-asw.438708/
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/first-upgraded-atr-72-mpa-to-enter-navy-service-this-year.514820/


Thanks brother


----------



## django

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Uqaab Force - PAF
> 
> View attachment 452987
> View attachment 452988
> *


Is this separate from SSW?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

django said:


> Is this separate from SSW?


Yes, they are rather newly established force;


























Established 2 years back with SSWs help;
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/air-chief-awards-badges-to-participants-of-uqaab-force.481923/

@django. Seems they are similar to Light Commando Bat.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## django

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @django. Seems they are similar to Light Commando Bat.


I was thinking the same, are they involved in anti-terror ops beyond the vicinity of airbases?, it would certainly add great experience for them.Kudos

@DESERT FIGHTER @Ulla @Signalian 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962334739553234945

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMG_12

django said:


> I was thinking the same, are they involved in anti-terror ops beyond the vicinity of airbases?, it would certainly add great experience for them.Kudos
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER @Ulla @Signalian
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962334739553234945


They're responsible for base security, relieving army of a role that should've long been taken by PAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alikazmi007

django said:


> I was thinking the same, are they involved in anti-terror ops beyond the vicinity of airbases?, it would certainly add great experience for them.Kudos
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER @Ulla @Signalian
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/962334739553234945




Let's get these boys some modern gun sights (i.e ACOG) for better targeting!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

alikazmi007 said:


> Let's get these boys some modern gun sights (i.e ACOG) for better targeting!



See first pic with MRAP.. rifles equipped with sights.


————-
_*
Frontier Corps Balochistan -2016-17*_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## khanasifm

django said:


> Compare these conditions to what poor Tej Bahadur had to endure.



Two things influenced change 

1 exposure through UN missions
2 NATO deployment in Afghanistan and interaction of office Jco with OR 

Pak learned and followed 

Especially away fro old Brit style of pre partition

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

khanasifm said:


> Two things influenced change
> 
> 1 exposure through UN missions
> 2 NATO deployment in Afghanistan and interaction of office Jco with OR
> 
> Pak learned and followed
> 
> Especially away fro old Brit style of pre partition


Its more than that. You are implying it was all because of western influence. A key driver was societal change in Pakistan i.e. over the years socio economic difference between soldiers and officers has been reduced. There is greater respect for the soldier. General Kiani was a son of a JCO and set the tone although the change started in times of Musharraf when in 2004 the orderly system was eliminated. Both General Raheel and Bajwa also remain focused on the welfare of the soldier. I have seen Indian TV shows where senior retired IA officers defend their Sahayak system. You cannot do that in Pakistan. Despite challenges our society is more egalitarian than Indias.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Army research

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> See first pic with MRAP.. rifles equipped with sights.
> 
> 
> ————-
> _*
> Frontier Corps Balochistan -2016-17*_
> 
> View attachment 453132
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 453129
> 
> 
> View attachment 453133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 453131
> 
> 
> View attachment 453134
> 
> 
> View attachment 453135
> View attachment 453137
> View attachment 453139
> View attachment 453138


Just give these lads some light armoured assault vehicles and they'd be set to handle any western incursion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Army research

Bossman said:


> Its more than that. You are implying it was all because of western influence. A key driver was societal change in Pakistan i.e. over the years socio economic difference between soldiers and officers has been reduced. There is greater respect for the soldier. General Kiani was a son of a JCO and set the tone although the change started in times of Musharraf when in 2004 the orderly system was eliminated. Both General Raheel and Bajwa also remain focused on the welfare of the soldier. I have seen Indian TV shows where senior retired IA officers defend their Sahayak system. You cannot do that in Pakistan. Despite challenges our society is more egalitarian than Indias.


I second that but infact it happened a lot before mush, my old man said ( a CO before musharaf) said that since he was a second lt to major , all seniors ( engr Corp) briefed young ones to maintain the soldiers welfare , when he was commanding he said that the ration system was really efficient. Even now when selection is happening , in physical during rest time potential pma cadets are made to sit in the sun with shirt off while future soldiers sit in the shade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Army research said:


> I second that but infact it happened a lot before mush, my old man said ( a CO before musharaf) said that since he was a second lt to major , all seniors ( engr Corp) briefed young ones to maintain the soldiers welfare , when he was commanding he said that the ration system was really efficient. Even now when selection is happening , in physical during rest time potential pma cadets are made to sit in the sun with shirt off while future soldiers sit in the shade



When my father was a CO (Lt Col)... he used to make sure the soldiers mess was hygienic and best food was prepared for troops.

If ration was left after the month... it was distributed among troops with families.



Army research said:


> Just give these lads some light armoured assault vehicles and they'd be set to handle any western incursion


Yeah FC is bad-a$$.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Tirah Valley 2016;

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

django said:


> Compare these conditions to what poor Tej Bahadur had to endure. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


Is it only for Officers ??


----------



## Army research

Bakshi tufail said:


> Is it only for Officers ??


No , officers have to dine from their own pay , these are soldier messes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Bossman said:


> This is a soldier's mess and not an officers mess. I am sure it is an exception not a norm but still a good standard for every unit in PA to aspire for:


No unit can do it on its own. This is a start and for sure expand to all the units.


----------



## Bossman

Bakshi tufail said:


> Is it only for Officers ??


See the title, it clearly says soldiers mess. The concept and name of langar is long gone in PA.


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Bossman said:


> See the title, it clearly says soldiers mess. The concept and name of langar is long gone in PA.


Ohhk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

True a lot of NATO influence is seen in today's Pakistan Armed Force. Especially Army.


khanasifm said:


> Two things influenced change
> 
> 1 exposure through UN missions
> 2 NATO deployment in Afghanistan and interaction of office Jco with OR
> 
> Pak learned and followed
> 
> Especially away fro old Brit style of pre partition


----------



## Bossman

Ahmet Pasha said:


> True a lot of NATO influence is seen in today's Pakistan Armed Force. Especially Army.


 Uniform yes, but give me more examples


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

The soldiers mess hall as u indicated above.


Bossman said:


> Uniform yes, but give me more examples


----------



## ghazi52

Naval Chief Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi planted a sapling at naval headquarters Islamabad on Sunday.
*Spring Tree Plantation Campaign*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bossman

Ahmet Pasha said:


> The soldiers mess hall as u indicated above.



how did you make that connection? NATO is not the only one with such messes. Have you seen Chinese messes? Maybe it was entirely a local idea. You know Pakistani are not that isolated as you think. BTW when was the last time you were in Pakistan? I mean a major city and not some god forsaken village.


----------



## Army research

Bossman said:


> how did you make that connection? NATO is not the only one with such messes. Have you seen Chinese messes? Maybe it was entirely a local idea. You know Pakistani are not that isolated as you think. BTW when was the last time you were in Pakistan? I mean a major city and not some god forsaken village.


It is a local idea, loads of army units have really good messes , not as sophisticated as this but they are really good. Besides its not about exposure , it all depends on the father of the unit ( CO sahb) to secure enough funds and take the Initiative rather than being lazy, a well fed soldier is a well fed warrior , the lack of this can be seen across the border


----------



## Bossman

Army research said:


> It is a local idea, loads of army units have really good messes , not as sophisticated as this but they are really good. Besides its not about exposure , it all depends on the father of the unit ( CO sahb) to secure enough funds and take the Initiative rather than being lazy, a well fed soldier is a well fed warrior , the lack of this can be seen across the border



Exactly my point. People think that anything good is due to western influence.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Miranshah Operation 2014-15;
















AK Roaring;











*
@Ulla thanks bro..

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Army research

Bossman said:


> Exactly my point. People think that anything good is due to western influence.


My father did something similar in the late late 90's ( also engineer Corp ) however back then funds were less and deployment were common in due to kargil etc , no fancy equipment but good healthy clean food

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Miranshah Operation 2014-15;
> 
> 
> View attachment 453460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 453457
> 
> 
> 
> AK Roaring;
> 
> View attachment 453458
> 
> 
> View attachment 453459
> 
> 
> *
> @Ulla thanks bro..




^^ kia hua he for thx, but yes welcome !


----------



## Readerdefence

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 453229
> View attachment 453230
> View attachment 453231
> 
> 
> 
> Tirah Valley 2016;
> 
> View attachment 453232


Hi in the last snap is it a proper army dog they must have covered him also along themselves 
If he is a proper trained dog 
Thanks for your response

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Great news but is this true ??


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Readerdefence said:


> Hi in the last snap is it a proper army dog they must have covered him also along themselves
> If he is a proper trained dog
> Thanks for your response


It is a trained dog.

Dogs are breed by army aswell as paramilitary.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hallian_Khan

Bakshi tufail said:


> Great news but is this true ??
> View attachment 453531


there is a topic abt this news, search for it you'll get all info u need regarding this news... 
p.s sorry but yes it is true

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 453379
> 
> View attachment 453378
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 453377
> 
> 
> View attachment 453380



Antennas on mrap 

It comes with Jammers what else ?


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/Eurocopter-AS-550C3-Fennec/571

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Talon

Cobras..Rafiqui Boys

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AMG_12



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## django

@Zibago @Ulla @Signalian @Ocean @Maarkhoor @Starlord @war&peace @Hell hound @balixd @Jon-Snow

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Inception-06

Game.Invade said:


>



How many Helicopters do we have in UN missions ?


----------



## AMG_12

Ulla said:


> How many Helicopters do we have in UN missions ?


Depends on the size of contingent, mission profile and requirements. Allied forces helicopters are used too in case of absence of our own. In DRC, we had deployed 3 Pumas, one was written off.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gryphon

Pakistan Army
Mil Mi-17-1
February 7, 2018






Pakistan Army
Mil Mi-17-1
February 7, 2018






Pakistan Army
Mil Mi-17-1
February 7, 2018






Pakistan Army
Mil Mi-17-1V
February 7, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Don't know if this was posted before

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Pak & Saudi Marines;




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

@Path-Finder @django @Ulla @Signalian @HRK @DESERT FIGHTER

See here, the POF LSR appears to have entered service and sits between Barrett M82 and Russian RPD/Chinese Type 56 LMG.

According to Small Arms Defense Journal, POF LSR is offered in two calibers: 7.62x51mm and .338 Lapua Magnum

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Path-Finder

Gryphon said:


> @Path-Finder @django @Ulla @Signalian @HRK @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> See here, the POF LSR appears to have entered service and sits with Barrett M82 and Russian RPD/Chinese Type 56 LMG.
> 
> According to Small Arms Defense Journal, POF LSR is offered in two calibers: 7.62x51mm and .338 Lapua Magnum



That means match grade ammo and match grade barrels are now being produced in Pakistan. Maybe match grade ammo is being imported but its a boost for local manufacturing! 

I think Pakistan is now making the AN/PAS 13 locally because it is issued at squad level in platoon. 

Number of Barrett is going up too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Jon-Snow said:


>



Bahot purani report hai bhai.


----------



## Gryphon

Path-Finder said:


> That means match grade ammo and match grade barrels are now being produced in Pakistan. Maybe match grade ammo is being imported but its a boost for local manufacturing!



.338 Lapua Magnum variant of POF LSR is great news. 7.62 NATO is more like a battle rifle/DMR caliber.



Path-Finder said:


> I think Pakistan is now making the AN/PAS 13 locally because it is issued at squad level in platoon.



AN/PAS-13 were acquired under FMS, no local production.

These are locally produced/assembled TWS

*ATCOP TISA-1*

Intended to be mounted on sniper rifles ( _STEYR SSG 69_ or _ACCURACY AW_ ), this telescope allows to observe by intense night and in conditions adversaries (smoke screen, fog ...). The optics work in the spectral band 8 to 12 μm. The _CONDITIONING 1_ is powered by AA batteries and its weight is about 2.2 kg.





_ATCOP TISA 1 (Pakistan)_

It is possible to detect a man at nearly 1600 m and a battle tank at 4400 m.





_The telescope is mounted on any type of support at the request of the client ( Picatinny for example)._

*ATCOP TISA-3*











And, the Tarsier

http://www.shibli.com/tarsier-thermal-weapon-sight/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

Gryphon said:


> .338 Lapua Magnum variant of POF LSR is great news. 7.62 NATO is more like a battle rifle/DMR caliber.
> 
> 
> 
> AN/PAS-13 were acquired under FMS, no local production.
> 
> These are locally produced/assembled TWS
> 
> *ATCOP TISA-1*
> 
> Intended to be mounted on sniper rifles ( _STEYR SSG 69_ or _ACCURACY AW_ ), this telescope allows to observe by intense night and in conditions adversaries (smoke screen, fog ...). The optics work in the spectral band 8 to 12 μm. The _CONDITIONING 1_ is powered by AA batteries and its weight is about 2.2 kg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ATCOP TISA 1 (Pakistan)_
> 
> It is possible to detect a man at nearly 1600 m and a battle tank at 4400 m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The telescope is mounted on any type of support at the request of the client ( Picatinny for example)._
> 
> *ATCOP TISA-3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, the Tarsier
> 
> http://www.shibli.com/tarsier-thermal-weapon-sight/



First time hearing of ATCOP!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

Path-Finder said:


> First time hearing of ATCOP!



ATCOP is one of the companies working under the umbrella of GIDS.

http://www.gids.com.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gryphon said:


> .338 Lapua Magnum variant of POF LSR is great news. 7.62 NATO is more like a battle rifle/DMR caliber.
> 
> 
> 
> AN/PAS-13 were acquired under FMS, no local production.
> 
> These are locally produced/assembled TWS
> 
> *ATCOP TISA-1*
> 
> Intended to be mounted on sniper rifles ( _STEYR SSG 69_ or _ACCURACY AW_ ), this telescope allows to observe by intense night and in conditions adversaries (smoke screen, fog ...). The optics work in the spectral band 8 to 12 μm. The _CONDITIONING 1_ is powered by AA batteries and its weight is about 2.2 kg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ATCOP TISA 1 (Pakistan)_
> 
> It is possible to detect a man at nearly 1600 m and a battle tank at 4400 m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The telescope is mounted on any type of support at the request of the client ( Picatinny for example)._
> 
> *ATCOP TISA-3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, the Tarsier
> 
> http://www.shibli.com/tarsier-thermal-weapon-sight/


You forgot IOP (Institute of Optronics) products.

IOP is a much bigger supplier and developer of Military Sights,NVGs,Pilot sights,vehicle sights etc.



Path-Finder said:


> First time hearing of ATCOP!


ATCOP also provides Laser Warning and Detection system,Jammers etc for Al Khalid MBT.



Gryphon said:


> @Path-Finder @django @Ulla @Signalian @HRK @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> See here, the POF LSR appears to have entered service and sits between Barrett M82 and Russian RPD/Chinese Type 56 LMG.
> 
> According to Small Arms Defense Journal, POF LSR is offered in two calibers: 7.62x51mm and .338 Lapua Magnum





Path-Finder said:


> That means match grade ammo and match grade barrels are now being produced in Pakistan. Maybe match grade ammo is being imported but its a boost for local manufacturing!
> 
> I think Pakistan is now making the AN/PAS 13 locally because it is issued at squad level in platoon.
> 
> Number of Barrett is going up too.



Here is the bolt action LSR .. you guys posted;







Here is another one that was being developed... wonder if its the same (final product) rifle being used by COAS in above pic:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Gryphon

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You forgot IOP (Institute of Optronics) products.
> 
> IOP is a much bigger supplier and developer of Military Sights,NVGs,Pilot sights,vehicle sights etc.



IOP does not produce/assemble TI sights for small arms, though it evaluated TI sights for armoured vehicles and helicopters from Belarus & Turkey.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Here is another one that was being developed... wonder if its the same (final product) rifle being used by COAS in above pic:
> 
> View attachment 454647
> View attachment 454646



CZ logo is visible above this guy, and the rifle looks very similar to CZ 750.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gryphon said:


> IOP does not produce/assemble TI sights for small arms, though it evaluated TI sights for armoured vehicles and helicopters from Belarus & Turkey.


IOP does produce weapon sights along with sights for armoured vehicles, NVGs,thermals etc;

Old products and an even older catalogue;












Old brochure marketing weapon sights,NVGs,vehicle sights etc;

http://www.modp.gov.pk/modp/userfiles1/file/IOP.pdf


Im not familiar about Belarusian or other sights being tested... but if they did.. they were probably for T-80UD.


> CZ logo is visible above this guy, and the rifle looks very similar to CZ 750.


Not quiet sure..

But than again the LSR produced by POF ..was achieved after their collaboration with Sturgeon.. they helped with the rifles furniture/ergonomics.

The barrel and internal mechanism by POF... also POF is developing a long/er range variant of LSR.. as per their official statement given during IDEAS Expo.

The rifle above .. atleast from what ive read and @balixd. Pointed out was designed by a Colonel sb.. hes also present on Pak Guns...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hassan1

pakistan air forvickers viking

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

It's been a couple days and no posts, lets keep this thread going please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

2014;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Talon

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 455509
> 
> 
> View attachment 455510


Flt Lt Touseef...one of the few young guys to be currently posted on F16.


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparten

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Don't know if this was posted before


**cough** Bin laden raid**cough**
Looks like they have ability to track Ballistic Missiles as well? Thats good.


----------



## django

@Zibago @Ulla @Signalian @war&peace @Maarkhoor @Ocean @Gryphon @PakSword

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## war&peace

Excellent share. it is important to see the role played by Pakistan army both soldiers and the top leadership. Even general Kiyani played a positive role though he didn't get that much publicity. Alhamdulillah, we have won the war though fragments needs to be cleared. It was a very dangerous planning by our enemies who can't face us: nuke power. But Alhamdulillah we failed their plans and the secret behind the victory of PA and the nation is ISLAM..our belief and trust in Allah Almighty and his Prophet (peace be upon him)'s teachings.

@Enigma_ I highly recommend it for you to watch it.
I also tag other members @Major Sam @Burhan Wani

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Talon



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gryphon

*Al Khalid-1 MBT*




































Video

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Sindh Rangers celebrating the win of Karachi Kings yesterday.Video somewhere near Pak-India Border




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/General-Dynamics-F-16A-Fighting-Falcon/622

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

what is this? new camo?he is in Pak notice the Urdu written in the background

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Reichsmarschall said:


> what is this? new camo?he is in Pak notice the Urdu written in the background
> 
> View attachment 455930


Arab training in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muhammadali233

Reichsmarschall said:


> what is this? new camo?he is in Pak notice the Urdu written in the background
> 
> View attachment 455930


looks like a British Camo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BetterPakistan




----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AMG_12

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 456141
> 
> 
> View attachment 456140
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 456138
> 
> 
> View attachment 456139


What rifle & scope are carried by the FC guy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Game.Invade said:


> What rifle & scope are carried by the FC guy?


Looks like a mod AK.. cant see scope clearly.. bad quality pic..
But i can see ;

Drum Mag
UBGL
Stocks 

Among other upgrades to the barrel apart from the sights..



Game.Invade said:


> What rifle & scope are carried by the FC guy?


Another thing ive noticed is the increasing use of new Plate carriers.. from police to FC, Army and even Levies;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Looks like a mod AK.. cant see scope clearly.. bad quality pic..
> But i can see ;
> 
> Drum Mag
> UBGL
> Stocks
> 
> Among other upgrades to the barrel apart from the sights..
> 
> 
> Another thing ive noticed is the increasing use of new Plate carriers.. from police to FC, Army and even Levies;
> 
> View attachment 456146
> View attachment 456147


Thought it was an FN Minimi.
Yeah, I've observed that too which is a very good sign and a step in the right direction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Its PMA not your home
(Old pic)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Hazrat @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AMG_12

django said:


> Hazrat @Zarvan


Fake video, type 56 jams too much. Our friend Zarvan has insider info.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

It doesnt face jamming issues, it works just like an AK. The issue is with metallurgy, it heats up fairly quickly during automatic fire. That however can be forgiven since soldiers don't mostly use them in full auto. 



Game.Invade said:


> Fake video, type 56 jams too much. Our friend Zarvan has insider info.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AMG_12

Horus said:


> It doesnt face jamming issues, it works just like an AK. The issue is with metallurgy, it heats up fairly quickly during automatic fire. That however can be forgiven since soldiers don't mostly use them in full auto.


I know how efficient type 56 has been throughout the ops. Zarvan claimed otherwise. I've been a supporter of inducting an AK variant as a replacement instead of some Western rifle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armchair-General

Game.Invade said:


> I know how efficient type 56 has been throughout the ops. Zarvan claimed otherwise. I've been a supporter of inducting an AK variant as a replacement instead of some Western rifle.


Indeed inducting the AK103 would be very economical due to commonality of magazine and ammunition with the type 56 (ak 47).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Horus said:


> It doesnt face jamming issues, it works just like an AK. The issue is with metallurgy, it heats up fairly quickly during automatic fire. That however can be forgiven since soldiers don't mostly use them in full auto.


Sir does the Russian version experience the same issues?, it certainly was more heat resistant than M4 during prolonged firefights between US soldeirs and Taliban. Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Horus said:


> It doesnt face jamming issues, it works just like an AK. The issue is with metallurgy, it heats up fairly quickly during automatic fire. That however can be forgiven since soldiers don't mostly use them in full auto.


Type-57 is actually better than soviet ak-47...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

django said:


> Hazrat @Zarvan


Soldiers in the back ground..

Oey, tu konsa target maar raha hay???
Woh wala....
Ullu ka patha hay tu


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

django said:


> Hazrat @Zarvan


How you fire MG-3





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1979690975405086







Like a boss

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Rajput_Pakistani said:


> Soldiers in the back ground..
> 
> Oey, tu konsa target maar raha hay???
> Woh wala....
> Ullu ka patha hay tu


The guy is a professional soldier, I do not wish to second guess him.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> How you fire MG-3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1979690975405086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a boss


The way he is handling the recoil is incredible, a true pro and lucky to have him as member of Pakistan security forces.Kudos bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

@Ulla @Signalian @Moonlight @war&peace @Starlord @Gryphon @Zibago @Hell hound 





@Ocean @Maarkhoor

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## YeBeWarned

django said:


> @Ulla @Signalian @Moonlight @war&peace @Starlord @Gryphon @Zibago @Hell hound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Ocean @Maarkhoor



First of all thanks for the tag bro, just look at the Terrain , I mean seriously that is one mean battlefield to fight on , Hats of to our SSG and Infantry who have done a incredible job clearing all those mountains and ridges under heavy Fire , and limited resources .. What an amazing Achievement , and I agree with SSG guy, we must acknowledge those real battle stories and put in our Schools systems for our kids to learn how we reclaim our lands from the Terrorists .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

Starlord said:


> First of all thanks for the tag bro, just look at the Terrain , I mean seriously that is one mean battlefield to fight on , Hats of to our SSG and Infantry who have done a incredible job clearing all those mountains and ridges under heavy Fire , and limited resources .. What an amazing Achievement , and I agree with SSG guy, we must acknowledge those real battle stories and put in our Schools systems for our kids to learn how we reclaim our lands from the Terrorists .


The arrogant Yanks could also bite their lip and learn from SSG.Kudos Starlord

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## YeBeWarned

django said:


> The arrogant Yanks could also bite their lip and learn from SSG.Kudos Starlord



Enemy thought that Pushing Pakistan into the Tribal Areas to fight this war will weaken the Army, in fact the Army come out as 10 times stronger both in tactics and strategy , the experience our boys learn in FATA we are seeing its results on LoC ..just look at what our FC has become , from those soldiers who wear salwar kameez and didn't even have automatic rifles , now they have their own cameo , Automatic rifles , Gear , Armored Vehicles , Tanks and Artillery .. hopefully they be equipped with retiring Cobra

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Zarvan said:


>


Chinese Soldier at the back.


----------



## django

Starlord said:


> Enemy thought that Pushing Pakistan into the Tribal Areas to fight this war will weaken the Army, in fact the Army come out as 10 times stronger both in tactics and strategy , the experience our boys learn in FATA we are seeing its results on LoC .*.just look at what our FC has become *, from those soldiers who wear salwar kameez and didn't even have automatic rifles , now they have their own cameo , Automatic rifles , Gear , Armored Vehicles , Tanks and Artillery .. hopefully they be equipped with retiring Cobra


 A big kudos to Gen Tariq Khan, he completely upgraded their training, equipment and morale.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon26

Starlord said:


> First of all thanks for the tag bro, just look at the Terrain , I mean seriously that is one mean battlefield to fight on , Hats of to our SSG and Infantry who have done a incredible job clearing all those mountains and ridges under heavy Fire , and limited resources .. What an amazing Achievement , and I agree with SSG guy, we must acknowledge those real battle stories and put in our Schools systems for our kids to learn how we reclaim our lands from the Terrorists .



Can you provide screen shots from the terrain in the video? Video can’t be played in the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

django said:


> A big kudos to Gen Tariq Khan, he completely upgraded their training, equipment and morale.



I agree, one of my Favorite General from the Army , Tariq Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

Falcon26 said:


> Can you provide screen shots from the terrain in the video? Video can’t be played in the US.



Go directly to YouTube and you will find playable version

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

django said:


> @Ulla @Signalian @Moonlight @war&peace @Starlord @Gryphon @Zibago @Hell hound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Ocean @Maarkhoor




Thank you brooooo thank you for reminding me to watch it. So it’s Thursday. I’m following this series very closely.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Armchair-General

Any one got some pics of the smaller artillery guns (80 to 105 mm) that the Army uses.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*JF-17 Block II ;







T-85;


























AK-I







Buffalo;







SSGN;














Rangers;




*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Irfan Baloch

django said:


> @Ulla @Signalian @Moonlight @war&peace @Starlord @Gryphon @Zibago @Hell hound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Ocean @Maarkhoor


@ 02:11 to 02:12 
the one you hear doesnt land on you

*جس کی آواز آتی ہے وہ آپ کے اوپر نہیں آتا*

contrary to Hollywood BS. the projectiles whistling never land on you but go past you. the one that is going to land on you, you never hear it so don't worry about it. a known / experienced fact of all soldiers.
during army exercises, the 120 mm shells zipped past our heads and then we would see flashes on targets followed by the reports of the explosions in 1 or 2 second time intervals.

the video has some clippings in the beginning from the TTP terrorists targeting our ill fated trucks, looking at the excessive force of the explosion I prayed for the inmates of those trucks who would have died instantly. 
our military is very sensitive about sharing its own footage where it is owning the terrorists which I disagree but then again...

(in order not to antagonize the Pakistanis who believe in lal Masjid philosophy and agree with Abdul Aziz Ghazi that Pakistani soldiers dont deserve islamic burial who are killed at the hands of TTP & its sectarian affiliates).

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*F-22P & JF-17 Missile Firing Drills;















*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mujahid

*Pak Army troops shelling Indian Army posts with mortars on the LoC*

*




 https://www.facebook.com/




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 457752
> View attachment 457753
> View attachment 457754


Uncle take a look above your post.


----------



## hassan1




----------



## alikazmi007

Soldier-X said:


> View attachment 457216



Rangers look bad ***, with armor and ACOG sights....


----------



## Hassan Guy

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 457879
> View attachment 457880


yo the naval uniform is black now?


----------



## Fieldmarshal

Hassan Guy said:


> yo the naval uniform is black now?


Winter uniform


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FLIR

any body have photo of P-51D in pakistan. i read some where that were stationed at PNS MEHRAN !!


----------



## YeBeWarned

@Ulla @django @Signalian @Ocean @Zarvan @Path-Finder

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

No PR29/2018-ISPR Dated: Wednesday, February 28, 2018
*Pakistan Navy Ship SHAMSHEER Provided Medical Assistance to Iranian Fishing Vessel (FV) BURWARI in open sea. *

While conducting Maritime Security Operations (MSOs) at sea, PNS SHAMSHEER immediately responded to the emergency call of Iranian Fishing Vessel (FV) BURWARI with 17 x crew members onboard. Master of the Fishing Vessel requested for medical assistance for patient onboard with burns on both feet.

PNS SHAMSHEER medical team provided requisite medical assistance including medicine, bandages and distilled water. Moreover, medical aid procedure was also demonstrated to the Ships master to meet future requirement. Master of Fishing Vessel thanked for assistance rendered by Pakistan Navy.

*JF




*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tipu7

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972348808108666881

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tipu7

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972455290628202496

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Saudi Pak Marine drills:























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Army research

M.Musa said:


> Which tank is this(VT-4 MBT??)? Saw it travelling on GT road near Ayub Park, Rawalpindi. Probably leaving 502 workshop after a visit...
> @Zarvan @DESERT FIGHTER


It doesn't come to 502


----------



## PDF

Army research said:


> It doesn't come to 502


I know but what was it doing here...I have a picture but the file is too large


----------



## Armchair-General

Upload to imgur and give the link

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF

https://imgur.com/a/QeFhm

Which tank is this(VT-4 MBT??)? Saw it travelling on GT road near Ayub Park, Rawalpindi. Probably leaving 502 workshop after a visit...
@Zarvan @DESERT FIGHTER


Armchair-General said:


> Upload to imgur and give the link


done.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armchair-General

M.Musa said:


> https://imgur.com/a/QeFhm
> 
> 
> done.


yep that's a vt4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17B-Thunder/747

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972533851263324162

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972532302399012865

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Drug Busts:







*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AMG_12

4x Missile launchers removed from Aslat?


----------



## Tipu7

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/972832344322248705

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PNS AZMAT in Doha along with PMSA BASOL;





PNS Himmat....AZMAT Class) armed with Harbah ASM.

PMSA BASOL;


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> PNS AZMAT in Doha along with PMSA BASOL;
> View attachment 458883
> 
> 
> PNS AZMAT armed with Harbah ASM.
> 
> PMSA BASOL;
> 
> View attachment 458884


That FAC isn't the PNS Azmat, but PNS Himmat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> That FAC isn't the PNS Azmat, but PNS Himmat.


Azmat is also the name of the class right?


----------



## khanasifm

Game.Invade said:


> 4x Missile launchers removed from Aslat?



Expect c802 being replaced by new ssm and antiship like harba, also it may be just the top launcher going through some kind of inspections

It would be nice if F22p get reloading fm-90 capability like 054 so total 16 sams unless fm-90 is being argumented by additional new sams like ty-90 or repacked by hq-16 which will be on pn new 054a


----------



## Divergent

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Azmat is also the name of the class right?



No you silly billy


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Divergent said:


> No you silly billy



Okay Chicken legs:
http://www.naval-technology.com/projects/azmat-class-fast-attack-craft-missile/


----------



## khanasifm

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> PNS AZMAT in Doha along with PMSA BASOL;
> View attachment 458883
> 
> 
> PNS AZMAT (Class) armed with Harbah ASM.
> 
> PMSA BASOL;
> 
> View attachment 458884



New ssm launcher looks bigger/longer than c802 type


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

khanasifm said:


> New ssm launcher looks bigger/longer than c802 type


----------



## Mujahid

*It starts over the capital.*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair-General

Fighter Trainer F7-P/PG



Mujahid said:


> *It starts over the capital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


F7s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ARMY MUSEUM, RAWALPINDI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

RAF or Royal thai airforce heli AW139 taking part in 23rd march parade? Am sure I spotted a raf roundel on the heli flying next to PAF over islamabad.......I will try to take a pic tomorrow, used binoculars to identify the roundel

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

balixd said:


> RAF or Royal thai airforce heli AW139 taking part in 23rd march parade? Am sure I spotted a raf roundel on the heli flying next to PAF over islamabad.......I will try to take a pic tomorrow, used binoculars to identify the roundel


You sure it wasnt PA or PAF? Or even PN?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## M.AsfandYar

Saw army getting deployed along expressway today, so it has begun.


Mujahid said:


> *It starts over the capital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of Italian Navy, Admiral Valter Girardelli was on an official visit to Pakistan. During the visit, Chief of Italian Navy called on Chief of the Naval staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi at Naval Headquarters Islamabad.
During the visit to Karachi, Chief of Italian Navy visited various PN establishments and ships.


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 459036
> 
> 
> 
> You sure it wasnt PA or PAF? Or even PN?


I know pn roundel, but this one was different, checked all the helis again yesterday but didnt see that again.....perhaps I was mistaken......today there was no flash ght due to rain


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/755


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

3rd IABG, Chunian
*

TROOPS IN FIELD TRAINING IN CHUNIAN GARRISON*

Commander Lahore Corps, Lieutenant General Aamer Riaz visited Chunian Garrison and witnessed training of troops on January 30, 2018. While addressing the troops the Corps Commander emphasised the need for continuous enhancement of operational preparedness to achieve more laurels for the nation. He commended the standard of training of troops. Earlier, on arrival Brig Mussadaq Akram, Commander Chunian Garrison received Commander 4 Corps at the Chunian Garrison. The Corps Commander was also given a detailed briefing on the aims and objectives with respect to the training of troops.






TROOPS IN FIELD TRAINING IN CHUNIAN GARRISON | Hilal ISPR Magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## django

@Moonlight @Zibago @Signalian @Ulla @war&peace @Hell hound @Ocean @Maarkhoor @Gryphon @Starlord @Mentee @Path-Finder Hazrat @Zarvan @Burhan Wani

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

Zarvan said:


>



Is that a one piece wooden handgrip...
Does this mean we have Egyptian ak variants too ??


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

bananarepublic said:


> Is that a one piece wooden handgrip...
> Does this mean we have Egyptian ak variants too ??


Not egyptian bro.
Romanian.

Nobody buys rgyptian ammo let alone AKs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Zarvan @django @PWFI @Ulla you might like this:




https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/2014-16-operations-lcb.548944/#post-10331208

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 459977
> 
> 
> View attachment 459973
> View attachment 459974
> View attachment 459972
> View attachment 459976
> View attachment 459975
> View attachment 459974


Finally, missed pictures like these.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Finally, missed pictures like these.





See more here bro.


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Zarvan @django @PWFI @Ulla you might like this:
> View attachment 459994
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/2014-16-operations-lcb.548944/#post-10331208

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Zarvan @django @PWFI @Ulla you might like this:
> View attachment 459994
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/2014-16-operations-lcb.548944/#post-10331208


Thanks and really liked the thread and specially the photos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

1965 War: Subedar Ghulam Muhammad of 15 Punjab (Pak Army) greets Lt Col Anant Singh, CO 4 Sikh (Indian Army) as he arrives at the prisoner of war camp near Lahore.
It was the first meeting of the two since they fought together in World War II.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*2015-16*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Armchair-General

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 460182
> View attachment 460183
> View attachment 460184
> View attachment 460185


Marines?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Armchair-General said:


> Marines?


LCB.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*2015-16*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Reichsmarschall

what is this Gentlemen? @DESERT FIGHTER @django @Signalian 





@Storm bombardier

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Reichsmarschall said:


> what is this Gentlemen? @DESERT FIGHTER @django @Signalian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Storm bombardier


NLI memorial.


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> NLI memorial.


He is not talking about the structure


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Storm bombardier said:


> He is not talking about the structure


@DESERT FIGHTER is it related to kargil war?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Reichsmarschall said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER is it related to kargil war?


I don’t know man.

But it looks like history of NLI (its engagements etc).


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*2016*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Armchair-General



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujahid

Final rehearsal


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Marineboy

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist

Z-10s are indeed in Pakistan once again

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cuirassier

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

The Fist said:


> Z-10s are indeed in Pakistan once again
> View attachment 460966
> View attachment 460967



How do we know these are recent pics? And not from last time ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dazzler

The Fist said:


> Z-10s are indeed in Pakistan once again
> View attachment 460966
> View attachment 460967


Is it confirmed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Mujahid

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 461013
> View attachment 461014
> View attachment 461015



Is this scientifically an effective way to dry ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Mujahid said:


> Is this scientifically an effective way to dry ?


obviously, jis tarha amian ghar ka sehn sukhanay k liye phanka chala deti hain....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Inception-06

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 460589
> View attachment 460590
> View attachment 460591
> View attachment 460592
> View attachment 460593
> View attachment 460594
> View attachment 460595
> View attachment 460596




where is this museum ?


----------



## The Fist

khanasifm said:


> How do we know these are recent pics? And not from last time ??





Dazzler said:


> Is it confirmed?


Well pictures are from nov/Dec 2017 that I can confirm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## muhammadali233

Armour being moved towards shakar parian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

muhammadali233 said:


> Armour being moved towards shakar parian




Students and Soldiers respect and salute each other, nice!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Day Parade - 23rd March 2018






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armchair-General

Pics I took after the end of the parade







View attachment 461357



































View attachment 461369





Burraq being disassembled:

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
13


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Armchair-General said:


> Pics I took after the end of the parade
> View attachment 461355
> View attachment 461356
> View attachment 461357
> View attachment 461358
> View attachment 461359
> 
> 
> View attachment 461360
> 
> View attachment 461362
> View attachment 461363
> View attachment 461364
> View attachment 461365
> View attachment 461366
> 
> 
> View attachment 461367
> View attachment 461368
> View attachment 461369
> View attachment 461370
> 
> 
> Burraq being disassembled:
> View attachment 461371


NASR TEL?

(edit) LY-60.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

View attachment 461388
View attachment 461389

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*UAE,Jordanians and Turks









*









@kinsr long time? like the pix bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kinsr

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 461411
> View attachment 461412
> View attachment 461414
> View attachment 461415
> View attachment 461417
> View attachment 461418
> View attachment 461419
> View attachment 461420
> View attachment 461421
> View attachment 461422
> View attachment 461423
> 
> 
> *UAE,Jordanians and Turks
> View attachment 461426
> View attachment 461427
> View attachment 461428
> *
> 
> View attachment 461429
> View attachment 461430
> 
> 
> @kinsr long time? like the pix bro?



Always a pleasure Bro!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cuirassier

SSG with US Army 10th SFG.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BetterPakistan




----------



## Reichsmarschall

What does this patch below Koh pema represents?




@Maarkhoor @DESERT FIGHTER


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

ghazi52 said:


>


@Signalian which branch does Kaptaan sahiba wearing Green barret belongs to?


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy War Ships





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Amaa'n

Reichsmarschall said:


> What does this patch below Koh pema represents?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Maarkhoor @DESERT FIGHTER


that is for Divers / Scuba Divers this is different from the Frogman



Reichsmarschall said:


> @Signalian which branch does Kaptaan sahiba wearing Green barret belongs to?


Shes DSG - Defence Services Guard ......seen few officers at Kamra Base with same Beret, if she was Punjab Regiment she would have had Green beret with red patch behind the Regimental Patch on the beret.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

balixd said:


> that is for Divers / Scuba Divers this is different from the Frogman
> 
> 
> Shes DSG - Defence Services Guard ......seen few officers at Kamra Base with same Beret, if she was Punjab Regiment she would have had Green beret with red patch behind the Regimental Patch on the beret.....


she cannot be from Punjab regiment women are not allowed in infantry regiments
isnt DSG also part of infantry?


----------



## Amaa'n

Reichsmarschall said:


> she cannot be from Punjab regiment women are not allowed in infantry regiments
> isnt DSG also part of infantry?


DSG is an Independent division assisting the Tri Services that is why on its insignia you find wings for AF, Anchor for Navy and Star / Moon for Army ..... it is not specific to one army of the Military


----------



## mingle

TF141 said:


> SSG with US Army 10th SFG.
> View attachment 461479


Is it old Pic? Or New exercises pic? I remember last one at North Carolina.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mujahid



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## blain2

TF141 said:


> .
> View attachment 460973


I doubt either officer would say something as undiplomatic and antagonistic as what is quoted above and that too on a "peacekeeping" mission. In other words, we are mature enough to make peace for others, but are dying to be at each other's throats? Seriously doubt the jingoistic notion above.


----------



## Armchair-General

Some more pics from after the parade

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Imran Khan

look like these were dummy missiles D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Reichsmarschall said:


> What does this patch below Koh pema represents?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Maarkhoor @DESERT FIGHTER


Diver & Koh Paima (mountaineer)



blain2 said:


> I doubt either officer would say something as undiplomatic and antagonistic as what is quoted above and that too on a "peacekeeping" mission. In other words, we are mature enough to make peace for others, but are dying to be at each other's throats? Seriously doubt the jingoistic notion above.


Happens.. similar thing happened between my Father n a few Indian officers... when he was leading observer teams in Ivory Coast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Reichsmarschall

is this Gen Raheel doing commentary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jäger

will the JF-17 Block 3 use the KLJ-7A Aesa radar or will feature an AESA from Italy, France?


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## muhammadali233

Roots school doves with jordanian trumpeteers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

@Zibago @Ulla @Signalian @Maarkhoor @Gryphon @war&peace @Starlord @Ocean 
A couple of years old never the less a decent view from French channel.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi visited Naval Installations at Gwadar to review the operational readiness of Naval Units and progress of ongoing PN projects at Gwadar.


----------



## WebMaster

Just attach pictures here. Hot links die after sometime. Deleted dead pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*
Desert Shield







*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gryphon

Bundeswehr said:


> will the JF-17 Block 3 use the KLJ-7A Aesa radar or will feature an AESA from Italy, France?



KLJ-7A has been finalized for Block III.


_Hu Mingchun, head of the Nanjing Research Institute of Electronics Technology in Jiangsu province, said the KLJ-7A active phased array radar will give the JF-17 many advantages in an aerial combat.

"Our product will tremendously extend the fighter jet's detection range, giving it a much longer sight that will help it detect the enemy's aircraft before they do, and this is very important because in real combat if you see first, you fire first," he said. "The radar is capable of tracking dozens of targets and engaging several of them simultaneously. It also has a good jamming-resistant capacity that keeps the plane away from enemy's electronic interference."

The KLJ-7A radar can be mounted on light-or medium-weight fighter jets. It is one of the best of its kind in the world in terms of technology and capability, Hu said._

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/201803/28/WS5abae151a3105cdcf6514b22.html


The possibility of the Europeans refusing export clearances to countries like Myanmar seeking an AESA upgrade for their Block 2's in future (or buying new Block 3's) on grounds of human rights abuses/technology concerns may have impacted PAF's decision in this regard.

And then, there is Nigeria with its own record as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Gryphon said:


> KLJ-7A has been finalized for Block III.
> 
> 
> _Hu Mingchun, head of the Nanjing Research Institute of Electronics Technology in Jiangsu province, said the KLJ-7A active phased array radar will give the JF-17 many advantages in an aerial combat.
> 
> "Our product will tremendously extend the fighter jet's detection range, giving it a much longer sight that will help it detect the enemy's aircraft before they do, and this is very important because in real combat if you see first, you fire first," he said. "The radar is capable of tracking dozens of targets and engaging several of them simultaneously. It also has a good jamming-resistant capacity that keeps the plane away from enemy's electronic interference."
> 
> The KLJ-7A radar can be mounted on light-or medium-weight fighter jets. It is one of the best of its kind in the world in terms of technology and capability, Hu said._
> 
> http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/a/201803/28/WS5abae151a3105cdcf6514b22.html
> 
> 
> The possibility of the Europeans refusing export clearances to countries like Myanmar seeking an AESA upgrade for their Block 2's in future (or buying new Block 3's) on grounds of human rights abuses/technology concerns may have impacted PAF's decision in this regard.
> 
> And then, there is Nigeria with its own record as well.


It's quite simple, actually.

The PAF has a stock of SD-10 and C-802s. Switching to a non-Chinese radar will mean the Block-III can't use those munitions. Even in the case where the PAF wants better BVRAAM and AShM, the next-gen Chinese stuff is likelier to come sooner than any other option. In fact, who else would you consult for a supersonic AShM but the Chinese?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gryphon

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> It's quite simple, actually.
> 
> The PAF has a stock of SD-10 and C-802s. Switching to a non-Chinese radar will mean the Block-III can't use those munitions. Even in the case where the PAF wants better BVRAAM and AShM, the next-gen Chinese stuff is likelier to come sooner than any other option. In fact, who else would you consult for a supersonic AShM but the Chinese?



If compatibility were the only reason for selecting KLJ-7A, Leonardo wouldn't be offering the Vixen at the first place.

Some say, SD-10A was a 'stop gap' until a better BVR AAM was inducted.

Regarding supersonic anti-ship missiles, a JF-17 was seen flying with 2x CM-400AKG which PAF says is 'integrated but not inducted'. We have seen the JF-17B, its larger nose cone.. essentially what the Block III upgrade will include.

There will not be a major improvement in range, and existing Block 2's with IFR (and AEW&C support) will do the ASV job just fine.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Gryphon said:


> If compatibility were the only reason for selecting KLJ-7A, Leonardo wouldn't be offering the Vixen at the first place.
> 
> Some say, SD-10A was a 'stop gap' until a better BVR AAM was inducted.
> 
> Regarding supersonic anti-ship missiles, a JF-17 was seen flying with 2x CM-400AKG which PAF says is 'integrated but not inducted'. We have seen the JF-17B, its larger nose cone.. essentially what the Block III upgrade will include.
> 
> There will not be a major improvement in range, and existing Block 2's with IFR (and AEW&C support) will do the ASV job just fine.


AVIC told Alan Warnes that the SD-10 won't be integrated to a Leonardo radar, so the Vixen 1000E offer would have had to come with tangible AAM offers to be serious. I guess Turkish AAMs, but those are in development and waiting for them would mean delaying the Block-III's combat entry, needlessly. Besides, why not wait for the next-gen of Chinese AAMs if you need a better AAM?

The CM-400AKG is a mini ballistic missile/airborne rocket (no air-breathing engine, just solid rocket motor/s), not a supersonic cruising missile like the CM-302 or BrahMos. It's not the same capability. I'd argue that if a cost-effective supersonic cruising AShM were doable on the JF-17, it'd happen from China a lot sooner than anyone else, and again, a Chinese radar will be necessary.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gryphon

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> AVIC told Alan Warnes that the SD-10 won't be integrated to a Leonardo radar, so the Vixen 1000E offer would have had to come with tangible AAM offers to be serious. I guess Turkish AAMs, but those are in development and waiting for them would mean delaying the Block-III's combat entry, needlessly. Besides, why not wait for the next-gen of Chinese AAMs if you need a better AAM?
> 
> The CM-400AKG is a mini ballistic missile/airborne rocket (no air-breathing engine, just solid rocket motor/s), not a supersonic cruising missile like the CM-302 or BrahMos. It's not the same capability. I'd argue that if a cost-effective supersonic cruising AShM were doable on the JF-17, it'd happen from China a lot sooner than anyone else, and again, a Chinese radar will be necessary.



A-Darter and the under-development Marlin was an option. Pointless discussion now with the KLJ-7A finalized.

CM-400AKG may not be sea-skimming but does the same job with a high altitude approach. How good are ship air defences in intercepting a high flying 'mini ballistic missile' at Mach 4 and diving at the target at Mach 5.5 in the terminal stage? 

Brahmos and CM-302 are much larger (and heavier) missiles, even the Su-30MKI can carry only 1x Brahmos under the fuselage. Not happening with light fighters like JF-17.


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Gryphon said:


> A-Darter and the under-development Marlin was an option. Pointless discussion now with the KLJ-7A finalized.
> 
> CM-400AKG may not be sea-skimming but does the same job with a high altitude approach. How good are ship air defences in intercepting a high flying 'mini ballistic missile' at Mach 4 and diving at the target at Mach 5.5 in the terminal stage?
> 
> Brahmos and CM-302 are much larger (and heavier) missiles, even the Su-30MKI can carry only 1x Brahmos under the fuselage. Not happening with light fighters like JF-17.


It depends on how much the JF-17's centerline hardpoint can handle, but it'll mean negating the fuel tanks and having relatively short range. OTOH, China can look at reducing the CM-302's warhead and instead have the missile rely on its terminal velocity to do damage. The South Africans had a similar concept back in the 1990s (LRTM). Don't doubt the Chinese's willingness to innovate, they literally came up with a solution analogous to the Rolling Airframe Missile and could do it for a lighter supersonic AShM if the demand was there.

But my point is, we'd probably see such innovation a lot sooner from China than any of Pakistan's other suppliers. We're talking heftier pockets, way more active R&D work and a genuine drive to advance that's independent of commercial interests. The KLJ-7A future proofs the JF-17 by guaranteeing that source codes won't be a problem when those Chinese innovations come through.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Maarkhoor

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 462766
> 
> 
> View attachment 462765


They put T.V Antenna with bamboo, did they watch PTV inside of it?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Maarkhoor said:


> The put Antenna with bamboo, did they watch PTV inside of it?


lol I didn’t even consider that.

Anyways the pic is from Raising Day of my Father’s unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

Maarkhoor said:


> The put Antenna with bamboo, did they watch PTV inside of it?


 I didn't see that what the heck is that about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

Path-Finder said:


> I didn't see that what the heck is that about.


100% sure it is a T.V antenna and have not seen such thing before soldiers used this type of antenna other than watching PTV.

I remember a soldier from armored core used to bring big radio inside his tank and when a young captain spotted it we discuss it for days and laughed too much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair-General

Maarkhoor said:


> They put T.V Antenna with bamboo, did they watch PTV inside of it?


No that is actually the new super duper precision guided shell system that they use along with a mini drone to calculate the exact spot to fire upon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Safriz

Thunder dispensing flares. Photographed by me from Monal on Margala hills Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer

*SSG Troopers Skydiving over Islamabad.*
*
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Cobra in Pakistan ??


Source Facebook [emoji23]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A nice photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanasifm

Reminds me a recent video someone asked pn officer on visit to pn dockyard why pn give their ships Mughal Kings name the officer laughed and answer because we bought them from them back in the era - Anwar Maqsood


----------



## khanasifm

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 463908
> View attachment 463909



Same navel officer from F22p ship who disclose 054a order by pn at China [emoji630]


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

The Unsung Heroes

Flight Lieutenant M. Yunus who shot down IAF Canberra on April 10, 1959. PAF's No. 15 Squadron "Cobras" draw first blood. This incident of air violation is historically significant as it was PAF's first success against the IAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Gulf Shield I;

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## blain2

Reichsmarschall said:


>


What a heavy price...Infantry always leads the way!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

7 April, 2012. 140 lives, 140 stories laid their lives in the line of duty, to protect the motherland. Our heartiest tribute to our beloved jawans, Pakistan Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

what happened to newly established CTF Islamabad??? 


Zarvan said:


>


----------



## Zarvan

balixd said:


> what happened to newly established CTF Islamabad???


It was joint exercise with them basically to train them How to respond to situation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot Lover



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Ulla said:


> View attachment 464530
> View attachment 464531
> View attachment 464532
> View attachment 464533


What's the fourth picture about and what does it have to do with Pakistan Military?


----------



## Imran Khan

Patriot Lover said:


>


they deserve better firepower and better choppers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

@Zibago @Ulla @Signalian @war&peace @Hell hound @Maarkhoor

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## django

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 465147
> View attachment 465148
> View attachment 465149


M-16 is still in use???? I know they were used by SSG back in 80s/90s/early 00s but assumed they were phased out by Pak security forces.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Path-Finder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 465147
> View attachment 465148
> View attachment 465149


I get the feeling this rifle is not a US import.


----------



## ghazi52

Another honor for Chakwal is to celebrate on April 10, 2018, the medal to Bilal Bashir Mirza by the Chief of Army Staff, rescued the Chinese Engineer who was abducted from Quetta. In this operation, he got four shots. Allah give our country with such a lion's sons. Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shabi1

django said:


> M-16 is still in use???? I know they were used by SSG back in 80s/90s/early 00s but assumed they were phased out by Pak security forces.Kudos


The vehicle isn't standard either. Looks like a real beast, I wonder what's the story behind it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

اللہ تعالٰی شہادت قبول فرمائے -

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Shabi1 said:


> The vehicle isn't standard either. Looks like a real beast, I wonder what's the story behind it.


Mean Machine Lahore club Rally.

The vehicle is ex Pak Army auction Kaiser M715 truck ...

Few are on sale at Pakwheels..

Others can be find in scrapyards;








django said:


> M-16 is still in use???? I know they were used by SSG back in 80s/90s/early 00s but assumed they were phased out by Pak security forces.Kudos


Even SSG still has them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

FC Soldier took 3 bullets yet managed to protect Polio Vaccination team;

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Path-Finder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> FC Soldier took 3 bullets yet managed to protect Polio Vaccination team;
> 
> View attachment 465629
> View attachment 465630
> View attachment 465631
> View attachment 465632

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Gulf Shield I ;
*













ghazi52 said:


> 7 April, 2012. 140 lives, 140 stories laid their lives in the line of duty, to protect the motherland. Our heartiest tribute to our beloved jawans, Pakistan Zindabad


Maj Waheed was my friends elder brother.. RIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Armchair-General

Old but gold:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned

guess who gives a visit over my house today .. this is first i saw this Plane from that close @Windjammer @Ulla @django @Gryphon @Signalian @Hell hound @tps77

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Talon

Starlord said:


> guess who gives a visit over my house today .. this is first i saw this Plane from that close @Windjammer @Ulla @django @Gryphon @Signalian @Hell hound @tps77


landing approch...which airstrip?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Pakistan Navy-Turkish Navy Bilateral Exercise TURGUTRIES meaning “Drawn sword of Islam” conducted in North Arabian Sea has been culminated. TCG GELIBOLU a frigate from Turkish Navy and PN Ships SAIF, ASLAT, NASR, QUWWAT, AZMAT and ZARRAR including fixed and rotary wing aircraft of Pakistan Naval Aviation participated in the exercise. Fighters from PAF also took part in the Exercise.

Main objective of exercise was to enhance interoperability between two brotherly navies. Exercise TURGUTRIES 2018 covered a wide range of maritime operations encompassing Anti-Surface, Anti-Air and Anti-Submarine Warfare as well as Maneuvering and Communication exercises. Counter piracy drills were also carried out in which boarding teamsdemonstrated practical boardingoperations onboard a suspect vessel. Exercise proved mutually rewarding to hone professional skills of participating personnel from both navies and learn from each other’s experiences. Exercise was also witnessed by H.E. Mr Tolga Ucake, Consul General of Republic of Turkey who was hosted onboard TCG GELIBOLU and PNS ASLAT at sea. Honourable Consul General of Turkey congratulated PN and TN participants for successful conduct of first ever Pakistan Navy-Turkish Navy Bilateral Exercise TURGUTRIES 2018 and hoped that the exercise will become a regular feature between both Navies in future.

Exercise TURGUTRIES 2018 is a testimony of PN resolve to work towards regional peace and maintain close relations with all brotherly navies. Exercise was aimed at further booting and strengthening ties between Pakistan and Turkish Navies in times to come.*
*










*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned

Hodor said:


> landing approch...which airstrip?



have no idea, just saw it over my house in evening so i took some pics .. I live in Karachi , Gulshan area .. which air strip is the closest one ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WiderMan

M16A4 by the looks of it, has to be an EDA.



django said:


> M-16 is still in use???? I know they were used by SSG back in 80s/90s/early 00s but assumed they were phased out by Pak security forces.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

WiderMan said:


> M16A4 by the looks of it, has to be an EDA.


SSG used to operate A2, was not aware of any procurement of A4.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 466332



What kind of apc in the background ??

Old German apc with FC being replaced ??


----------



## AMG_12

khanasifm said:


> What kind of apc in the background ??
> 
> Old German apc with FC being replaced ??


İt's Airport Security Force equipped with Dragoon APCs in small numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armchair-General

More pics of the dragoon apc would be much appreciated.


----------



## Path-Finder

khanasifm said:


> What kind of apc in the background ??
> 
> Old German apc with FC being replaced ??


Its American!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talon



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rocky rock

Dragon APC.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Armchair-General

Do all the dragoons only have mg3 as armament?


----------



## ghazi52

Passing Out Parade of 55th Basic Marines Course (BMC) held at Marines Training Centre PNS QASIM, Manora. The Passing Out batch comprising of 330 Marines.
















..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talon

JF17 flying in formation along with other airforces during Gulf Shield

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## django

@Zibago @Ulla @Signalian @war&peace @Maarkhoor @Hell hound @Starlord

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## war&peace

Hodor said:


> JF17 flying in formation along with other airforces during Gulf Shield
> View attachment 466693
> View attachment 466694
> View attachment 466695


Nice image..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Armchair-General said:


> Do all the dragoons only have mg3 as armament?


They are used for internal security by civilian law enforcement agencies like ASF,SPG,Paramil forces for internal policing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talon



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

Baloch brothers along with Pakistan Army hunting Indian funded ISIS and BLF in Balochistan. From FATA to Balochistan all are United. #پاک_فوج_زندہ_باد

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Readerdefence

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 467522
> 
> 
> View attachment 467523
> 
> 
> View attachment 467524
> 
> 
> View attachment 467525


Hi 17-236 was assembled in 2017 any info how many we had till the end of 2017? 
Thank you


----------



## muhammadali233

AN-225 is in the town

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Zarvan said:


> Baloch brothers along with Pakistan Army hunting Indian funded ISIS and BLF in Balochistan. From FATA to Balochistan all are United. #پاک_فوج_زندہ_باد


This is what the fake Baloch twitter accounts are claiming

http://prntscr.com/j83ewr


----------



## Talon

muhammadali233 said:


> AN-225 is in the town
> View attachment 468099


Refueling stop...


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Different type of shoes..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


> Different type of shoes..


And almost a decade old pic.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*
EX Gulf Shield;




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

Zarvan said:


> Baloch brothers along with Pakistan Army hunting Indian funded ISIS and BLF in Balochistan. From FATA to Balochistan all are United. #پاک_فوج_زندہ_باد


i opoose this why civilians along with army this mercenaries and militia style destroy country


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

FC -17;

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alikazmi007

ghazi52 said:


>




Man, our FC boys look like a modern bad @ss force!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Repo


ghazi52 said:


>


Very old reposts chacha ji.


----------



## ghazi52

If you do not like them. Delete them. I am not getting any money for their posting. 
Do carry old postings of yours, beeta ji.. Your nose will be up in the sky..........


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


> If you do not like them. Delete them. I am not getting any money for their posting.
> Do carry old postings of yours, beeta ji.. Your nose will be up in the sky..........


I can’t .. else I would have.
Also dude.. if your not getting anything than wouldn’t it be better if you didn’t ? Several people have asked you to do the same in the past.. 

As for mine.. sure chacha point them out! Il do it!


----------



## ghazi52

Do it. Good for your ego.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


> Do it. Good for your ego.


Sure.. point out the pics.. quote them.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pzfz

the mods and their silence re: ghazi52 is dumbing down this forum even more. Old photos, selfies, etc. No decency or professionalism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Repo
> 
> Very old reposts chacha ji.


Photos u posted from Gulf sheild are also reposts...if u are so strict about reposts then apply that rule to urself aswell otherwise dont point out others...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabi1

ghazi52 said:


>


Whats with the long hair, are these guys growing them to go under cover/blend in.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hodor said:


> Photos u posted from Gulf sheild are also reposts...if u are so strict about reposts then apply that rule to urself aswell otherwise dont point out others...


 None of them have been reposted in this thread.


----------



## ghazi52

Hodor said:


> Photos u posted from Gulf shield are also reposts...if u are so strict about reposts then apply that rule to urself as well otherwise don't point out others...



True. It is fact.
This guy thinks himself above the rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


> True. It is fact.
> This guy thinks himself above the rules.


Acha? So point out the posts.. instead of posting decade old pics n selfies

Do I have to remind you how many ppl have asked you the same thing in the past bro?

Another one did that just yesterday..

Gulf Shield ;

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Talon

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> None of them have been reposted in this thread.


Two of them were posted by windjammer in post #7769...so next time u point out someone kindly remember u dont own this forum and u too do reposts..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hodor said:


> Two of them were posted by windjammer in post #7769...so next time u point out someone kindly remember u dont own this forum and u too do reposts..


You should have seen my post again before quoting me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You should have seen my post again before quoting me.


Yeah u deleted those pics i saw that...cuz u got caught red handed... xD
Lets not waste our time on this useless discussion...just let ghazi sb post whatever he wants...if he hasnt taken ur words serious in the past then its not going to have any affect in the future as well.
P.S @ghazi52 posts some very good stuff related to development and infrastructure...you should respect him for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hodor said:


> Yeah u deleted those pics i saw that...cuz u got caught red handed... xD
> Lets not waste our time on this useless discussion...just let ghazi sb post whatever he wants...if he hasnt taken ur words serious in the past then its not going to have any affect in the future as well.
> P.S @ghazi52 posts some very good stuff related to development and infrastructure...you should respect him for that.


I do respect him for exactly that.

And I deleted the 2 fukin pics yesterday.. after I viewed WJs posts.. unlike you or him I’m not stuck up...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I do respect him for exactly that.
> 
> And I deleted the 2 fukin pics yesterday.. after I viewed WJs posts.. unlike you or him I’m not stuck up...



from 2015-2018 _ did find more than 4 reposts from you, _but I agree we dont need this selfie pictures etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Army research

Please no selfie are over edited pictures from Facebook, keep this thread professional, with pictures that are unique and related to military activities 
Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> from 2015-2018 _ did find more than 4 reposts from you, _but I agree we dont need this selfie pictures etc.


4 or so reposts in 3 year bro? Says a lot doesn’t it.
And all deleted .. thanks to you pointing it out!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hodor said:


> Yeah u deleted those pics i saw that...cuz u got caught red handed... xD
> Lets not waste our time on this useless discussion...just let ghazi sb post whatever he wants...if he hasnt taken ur words serious in the past then its not going to have any affect in the future as well.
> P.S @ghazi52 posts some very good stuff related to development and infrastructure...you should respect him for that.



Thank you for your kind words. Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon

View attachment 469161

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Gulf Shield EX;










Credit; @cleverrider *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pzfz

the F-16 is the sexiest fighter jet imaginable ever created. I completely get the irrational love for f sola from the PAF brass.


----------



## Liquidmetal

pzfz said:


> the F-16 is the sexiest fighter jet imaginable ever created. I completely get the irrational love for f sola from the PAF brass.


Not only the best looking but one of the best in the air, if only we had the funds, PAF should get the F16b70. Sadly beggars can't be choosers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

pzfz said:


> the F-16 is the sexiest fighter jet imaginable ever created. I completely get the irrational love for f sola from the PAF brass.


Flankers are much more beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Flankers are much more beautiful.



Hornets looks also not bad !


----------



## Army research

Nothing can ever beat a P-51C

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadali233

Pakistan Navy in Ex Gulf Shield

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pzfz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Flankers are much more beautiful.


not even close. Rafale 2nd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell hound

na f22 beats them all in the looks department too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Shabi1 said:


> Whats with the long hair, are these guys growing them to go under cover/blend in.


I think they are Baloch.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> I think they are Baloch.


Mehsuds and Wazirs also keep such long hair and are also sanctioned by the army & FC to keep them..

The guys are from F.C. KPK .. so yeah.

@Shabi1

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*2015-16;







*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMG_12



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## django

@DESERT FIGHTER @Path-Finder Hazrat @Zarvan 
How does this Bulgarian AK compare with type-56.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Game.Invade said:


>


Pic with soldier wearing track suit without the blurring was posted by me last year..

It’s from 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Pic with soldier wearing track suit without the blurring was posted by me last year..
> 
> It’s from 2015.


Sorry for the repost. I'll edit my post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


>


These Raytheon sights are everywhere!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

django said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @Path-Finder Hazrat @Zarvan
> How does this Bulgarian AK compare with type-56.



Excellent Tank pictures!



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> These Raytheon sights are everywhere!



I thought that Pak made ? Shibli ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Commandos with laser target designater for calling in airstrikes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ulla said:


> Excellent Tank pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that Pak made ? Shibli ?


Shibli sight is different;






Raytheon;

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hassan1

PAF KING AIR 200

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Death From Above;







*

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Death From Above;
> 
> View attachment 470838
> View attachment 470840
> *
> 
> View attachment 470845


Similar Sniper Rifles are needed for Police also


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Operation Zarb-e-Azb was never an easy task.
Pakistan Army Soldiers ready to clear a terrorist's tunnel during zarb-e-azb. 
These were the man made tunnels in zig zag sahpe with several tunnels joining in with several traps and mined. This is where army need Night Vision Goggles (NVGs) even in day time due to complete darkness.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Reichsmarschall said:


> Operation Zarb-e-Azb was never an easy task.
> Pakistan Army Soldiers ready to clear a terrorist's tunnel during zarb-e-azb.
> These were the man made tunnels in zig zag sahpe with several tunnels joining in with several traps and mined. This is where army need Night Vision Goggles (NVGs) even in day time due to complete darkness.


That’s not army.

Rather it’s an old pic, showing F.C. 2.


----------



## The Fist

Complete structure

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## muhammadali233

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Death From Above;
> 
> View attachment 470838
> View attachment 470840
> *
> 
> View attachment 470845


which DMR is that? mk11 ?
if when did we got those?should have gone for the mk20s


----------



## Zarvan

muhammadali233 said:


> which DMR is that? mk11 ?
> if when did we got those?should have gone for the mk20s


That is M110 Sniper Rifle


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992010061768740864

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Path-Finder

MANPAD deployed on western border!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> View attachment 471694
> 
> 
> MANPAD deployed on western border!


This is not our ANZA but seem Chinese Manpad. A friend says MANPAD from Russia also have been inducted most likely IGLA S


----------



## Shabi1

Zarvan said:


> This is not our ANZA but seem Chinese Manpad. A friend says MANPAD from Russia also have been inducted most likely IGLA S



Yes. Chinese FN-6. Anza 3 series is rumored to be based on QW-2 which in turn is similar to Russian Igla. Both QW-2 & FN-6 developed in parallel and 3rd gen MANPADs. I suspect that FN-6 might be better suited for more closer targets but don't really know whats the operational difference. Someone needs to enlighten.






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FN-6#cite_note-40
*FN-6* or *Feinu-6* (Chinese: 飞弩-6; pinyin: _Fēi Nú-6_; literally: "Flying Crossbow-6") is a third generation passive infrared homing(IR) man portable air defence system (MANPADS). It was developed by China, and is their most advanced surface-to-air missileoffered in the international market. Specially designed to engage low flying targets

The weapon was specifically designed to be used against targets flying at low and very low altitudes.[5] The FN-6 was developed in parallel with the Qian Wei (QW) missile series. FN-6, or FeiNu-6, is the export name given to the export version derived from this system, and it is known as HongYing-6 (Chinese: 红缨; pinyin: _hóng yīng_; literally: "red tassel") in the PLA.

According to Janes, the FN-6 is a third generation, passive infrared,[5] man portable air defence system (MANPADS). It is equipped with a digital infrared seeker with a strong resistance to flares, solar heat and heat from the ground. The pyramid shaped nose of the missile houses the four unit infrared seeker. The handle of the launcher houses the batteries and cooling system. An IFF antenna and an optional clip-on optical sight are fitted on to the launcher.[5][7]

The missile is capable of all-aspect attack and has a 70% single shot hit probability.


----------



## Thorough Pro

Why the **** military people need carpets to walk on in their military boots in exercise areas? or anywhere else? Looks ridiculous, get over this colonial era clownish gimmicks



ghazi52 said:


>



Get a bulldozer and just seal them from outside, or shoot in some smoke/gas grenades and wait out side with a couple of mini guns directly pointing at exit, no need to go in the trap and lose your soldiers. The objective is to kill the enemy without losing your own men, do it the easy way.



Reichsmarschall said:


> Operation Zarb-e-Azb was never an easy task.
> Pakistan Army Soldiers ready to clear a terrorist's tunnel during zarb-e-azb.
> These were the man made tunnels in zig zag sahpe with several tunnels joining in with several traps and mined. This is where army need Night Vision Goggles (NVGs) even in day time due to complete darkness.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Thorough Pro said:


> Why the **** military people need carpets to walk on in their military boots in exercise areas? or anywhere else? Looks ridiculous, get over this colonial era clownish gimmicks
> 
> 
> 
> Get a bulldozer and just seal them from outside, or shoot in some smoke/gas grenades and wait out side with a couple of mini guns directly pointing at exit, no need to go in the trap and lose your soldiers. The objective is to kill the enemy without losing your own men, do it the easy way.


there are multiple hidden escape routes in those tunnels


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> This is not our ANZA but seem Chinese Manpad. A friend says MANPAD from Russia also have been inducted most likely IGLA S



I see Muffakar you wasted no time in taking it to twitter ville


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/992193768278327296

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gryphon

Shabi1 said:


> Yes. Chinese FN-6. Anza 3 series is rumored to be based on QW-2 which in turn is similar to Russian Igla. Both QW-2 & FN-6 developed in parallel and 3rd gen MANPADs. I suspect that FN-6 might be better suited for more closer targets but don't really know whats the operational difference. Someone needs to enlighten.



FN-6 has a superior night ops capability with the thermal imaging sight supplied with it (similar to the one offered with Verba and Igla-S).

QW-2 is advertised as being night ops capable, offered with a night only TV camera since decades, and a daytime optical sight.



Path-Finder said:


> View attachment 471694
> 
> 
> MANPAD deployed on western border!



First time I am seeing FN-6 with PA. Marines have been using it for some years now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Gryphon said:


> FN-6 has a superior night ops capability with the thermal imaging sight supplied with it (similar to the one offered with Verba and Igla-S).
> 
> QW-2 is advertised as being night ops capable, offered with a night only TV camera since decades, and a daytime optical sight.
> 
> 
> 
> First time I am seeing FN-6 with PA. Marines have been using it for some years now.


unless I am mistaken that MANPAD has some difference one being it is longer than standard FN-6!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Army and Air Force tested their joint conventional fire power capability in Central Command exercise at Jhelum firing ranges. Commander Central Command Lt General Azhar Saleh Abbasi briefed the audience about aims, objectives and conduct of exercise. 
The exercise marked culmination of a process aimed at integrating all available fire power assets / sensors held with both Pakistan Army and Pakistan Air Force through an optimised near real time Sensor 





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## django

ghazi52 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Cannot wait for this episode.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Pakistani forces on the Afghan border during heightened fears of possible Soviet invasion.

































FC in Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## pzfz

That khaki camo outfit was the best.


----------



## muhammadali233

pzfz said:


> That khaki camo outfit was the best.


was? It still is.
and very much in service.


----------



## pzfz

no, it's not.


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talon

C130 returning from a high alt mission

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

pzfz said:


> no, it's not.


Still worn.. once or so a week....but more like a ceremonial type of uniform nowadays.


----------



## pzfz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Still worn.. once or so a week....but more like a ceremonial type of uniform nowadays.


ceremonial uniform yes, but not a field camo fatigue outfit.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

pzfz said:


> ceremonial uniform yes, but not a field camo fatigue outfit.


Off course it’s not the camouflage or “combat unform” as its commonly called.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

Zarvan said:


>


The General is loosing badly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair-General

Bossman said:


> The General is loosing badly


LOL hes lost a lot of pieces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/994571025881985024


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/994625284782641152

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## YeBeWarned

@DESERT FIGHTER @Ulla @Signalian @Gryphon I have a question, back in the Cold war if Soviet Attacked Pakistan, how would those skirmishes or confrontations would turn out to be ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/994996165484666880

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

New Rangers camo;







FC KPK

Plate carriers;

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Gryphon

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Pakistani forces on the Afghan border during heightened fears of possible Soviet invasion.



Thanks for sharing.

I like the Bren LMG, its curved magazine. Wonder if some are still in service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Pak Army soldiers participating in a UN function.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Starlord said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER @Ulla @Signalian @Gryphon I have a question, back in the Cold war if Soviet Attacked Pakistan, how would those skirmishes or confrontations would turn out to be ??



There would have been full mountain warfare at the western Border(which happened in some ways), Pakistan and his allies would have fully armed the Tribal folks at the western Border (which actually happened in some ways), the NATO and US would have started to increase their military support in aid and stationing US TRoops in Pakistan.



Gryphon said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I like the Bren LMG, its curved magazine. Wonder if some are still in service.




Where did you see the Bren ?


----------



## Maarkhoor

Zarvan said:


>


It seems Gen. Bajwa don't know how to play chess, she is about to checkmate.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995313116354408448


----------



## Gryphon

Ulla said:


> Where did you see the Bren ?



Posted by a member on Page 524.



Pakistani forces on the Afghan border during heightened fears of possible Soviet invasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Gryphon said:


> Posted by a member on Page 524.
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani forces on the Afghan border during heightened fears of possible Soviet invasion.



bloody hell. How poorly equipped were these boys! At least today Pakistani forces are laced with modern kit.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armchair-General

Path-Finder said:


> bloody hell. How poorly equipped were these boys! At least today Pakistani forces are laced with modern kit.


This was the 80s


----------



## Inception-06

Gryphon said:


> Posted by a member on Page 524.
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani forces on the Afghan border during heightened fears of possible Soviet invasion.



thx buddy 
strange cant finds the post, please can you quote the post for me and tag me?


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995663137125945345

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/995692263769591810


----------



## Reichsmarschall

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan Army and Air Force tested their joint conventional fire power capability in Central Command exercise at Jhelum firing ranges. Commander Central Command Lt General Azhar Saleh Abbasi briefed the audience about aims, objectives and conduct of exercise.
> The exercise marked culmination of a process aimed at integrating all available fire power assets / sensors held with both Pakistan Army and Pakistan Air Force through an optimised near real time Sensor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


some generals look so young



Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Pakistani forces on the Afghan border during heightened fears of possible Soviet invasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FC in Peshawar


Troops were very poorly equiped Soviets would have easily over run Pak



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Still worn.. once or so a week....but more like a ceremonial type of uniform nowadays.


AMC and other unit wear khaki daily my Father also wears khaki he is ordinance corp


----------



## Bossman

Armchair-General said:


> This was the 80s


This not the 80s. Most probably Run of Kutch in 1964. You can tell by the terrain. Also Bren Guns and Lee Enfields were not being used in the 80s. One of the problem with folks on this forum is that they are quick to react without thinking and analyzing. In most cases the answers are right in front of them.

BTW the Indians got a hell of a beating from these poorly equipped boys in Run of Katch in 64.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Bossman said:


> This not the 80s. Most probably Run of Kutch in 1964. You can tell by the terrain. Also Bren Guns and Lee Enfields were not being used in the 80s. One of the problem with folks on this forum is that they are quick to react without thinking and analyzing. In most cases the answers are right in front of them.
> 
> BTW the Indians got a hell of a beating from these poorly equipped boys in Run of Katch in 64.


It's the Afghan-Pak border during the 80's



Reichsmarschall said:


> some generals look so young
> 
> 
> Troops were very poorly equiped Soviets would have easily over run Pak
> 
> 
> AMC and other unit wear khaki daily my Father also wears khaki he is ordinance corp


For the 80's it was pretty average.

Here are soldiers of the Soviet Union from the same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> It's the Afghan-Pak border during the 80's



Totally wrong. Where ever you picked up the pictures, they are mislabeled. What rifles are being carried by the men sitting in the truck? Lee Enfield .303. When were they replaced in the Army? Initially most infantry unit received M1 Garand in early to mid 60s. In 60s PA started to convert to G3 which was pretty much completed by late sixties and very early 70s. Only thing which will make it in the 80s is if PA put up a show using antique weapons to get more aid from the yanks. Then the neither the Pakistanis or the Yanks are that stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*F.C.- II Balochistan 



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Pak army chef ka bayan jb koi sopahi shaeed hota esa lagta mary jism koi kat Gaya ho

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Nur Khan Air Base


----------



## AMG_12

Hindustani78 said:


> Nur Khan Air Base


Picture from some Iranian Airbase when PAF was dispatched to deliver relief goods to the earthquake victims. Nur Khan is located in a congested city surrounded by buildings and population.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Army research

Hindustani78 said:


> Nur Khan Air Base


Sir nur Khan airbase is in an industrial cities heart, you must have been mistaken


----------



## gangsta_rap

The army as a whole wasn't that badly equipped in the 80s. If you compare with say the west german military it wasn't that different. (G3 rifles, MG3 squad weapons)


----------



## Talon

Game.Invade said:


> Picture from some Iranian Airbase when PAF was dispatched to deliver relief goods to the earthquake victims. Nur Khan is located in a congested city surrounded by buildings and population.


Its Nellis AFB,Nevada...picture is from 2010 Red Flag

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

Hodor said:


> Its Nellis AFB,Nevada...picture is from 2010 Red Flag


my bad, thanks for the correction.


----------



## ghazi52

Rawalpindi - May 19, 2018
No PR-175/2018-ISPR

Pakistan Army special relief and rescue operation is in progress in epidemic affected far flung areas of Awaran on the request of Govt of Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/997873458603282433


----------



## Armchair-General




----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## django

@Zibago @Moonlight @Hell hound @war&peace @Ulla @Signalian @Gryphon @Path-Finder @Maarkhoor 
Finally about bloody time.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## war&peace

django said:


> @Zibago @Moonlight @Hell hound @war&peace @Ulla @Signalian @Gryphon @Path-Finder @Maarkhoor
> Finally about bloody time.


Finally aa gia.. I will watch after traveeh inshaAllah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armchair-General

django said:


> @Zibago @Moonlight @Hell hound @war&peace @Ulla @Signalian @Gryphon @Path-Finder @Maarkhoor
> Finally about bloody time.


Beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lucky Breeze

ghazi52 said:


>


undertaker and kane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talon



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

Hodor said:


> View attachment 476285
> View attachment 476286
> View attachment 476287



Where are theses f7 ?? An old pic at Kamra or recently at mm ALam ?? 

Hills in the background ??

Looks like 15 sqn took over all of 5 sqn oldest aircraft including recon version


----------



## Talon

khanasifm said:


> Where are theses f7 ?? An old pic at Kamra or recently at mm ALam ??
> 
> Hills in the background ??
> 
> Looks like 15 sqn took over all of 5 sqn oldest aircraft including recon version


F7s are at Peshawar AB...these are 17 sqn Tigers.Hills arent this close to M M Alam.

Yes 15 sqn operates the oldest mirages of Paf fleet.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Windjammer

Hodor said:


> F7s are at Peshawar AB...these are 17 sqn Tigers.Hills arent this close to M M Alam.
> 
> Yes 15 sqn operates the oldest mirages of Paf fleet.


No sir, that is Minhas Base, Kamra, what you see in the back ground is called Ratti Jinnah hill top.
A kind of recreational area for the PAF staff and officers. The hills are at the edge of the base. As for Nur Khan base, the nearest hills are the Margalas which are good 15 Km from the base.
Below is the view from Ratti Jinnah hill top.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talon

Windjammer said:


> No sir, that is Minhas Base, Kamra, what you see in the back ground is called Ratti Jinnah hill top.
> A kind of recreational area for the PAF staff and officers. The hills are at the edge of the base. As for Nur Khan base, the nearest hills are the Margalas which are good 15 Km from the base.
> Below is the view from Ratti Jinnah hill top.


I see...actually the guy who took this picture is from 17 sqn so i guessed it was peshawar..i had a doubt though as i hv never been to these 2 airbases unfortunately.


----------



## Windjammer

Hodor said:


> I see...actually the guy who took this picture is from 17 sqn so i guessed it was peshawar..i had a doubt though as i hv never been to these 2 airbases unfortunately.


Peshawar air base is situated in a densely populated area, once it's main runway had a railway line crossing through it and pilots had to be extra careful when landing as not to touch down on the rail tracks after an F-6 burst it's tyres while landing. you can see the old tracks dissecting the runway .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


>


Maharaj you are only late by 3-4 years .. these are reposts.

Second pic is from 2011-12.. old camouflage..
And ironically I posted these lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000082319611449344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000410170495782913

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1000427466010308608

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## django

@Zibago @Moonlight @Hell hound @war&peace @Ulla @Maarkhoor @Signalian @Path-Finder @Gryphon @Starlord @Mentee

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Path-Finder

django said:


> @Zibago @Moonlight @Hell hound @war&peace @Ulla @Maarkhoor @Signalian @Path-Finder @Gryphon @Starlord @Mentee



Blob party mofo will have severe constipation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Liquidmetal

Windjammer said:


> No sir, that is Minhas Base, Kamra, what you see in the back ground is called Ratti Jinnah hill top.
> A kind of recreational area for the PAF staff and officers. The hills are at the edge of the base. As for Nur Khan base, the nearest hills are the Margalas which are good 15 Km from the base.
> Below is the view from Ratti Jinnah hill top.



Interesting 'river; with straight lines and sharps corners? Is that a canal, which one, what is the history
?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Path-Finder said:


> Blob party mofo will have severe constipation.


I suspect his stomach will explode thanks to all those chapali kababs fried in greasy diesel he consumes.Kudos bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hell hound

django said:


> @Zibago @Moonlight @Hell hound @war&peace @Ulla @Maarkhoor @Signalian @Path-Finder @Gryphon @Starlord @Mentee


wanna has changed alot and no thanks to ganja or zardari

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMG_12

Liquidmetal said:


> Interesting 'river; with straight lines and sharps corners? Is that a canal, which one, what is the history
> ?


Ghazi Barotha Canal. It seperates the Airbase from the residential quarters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

At PAF combat commanders school CCS pilots are almost always trained for a scenario where the enemy has better war machines and far superior in numbers.
Pilots are trained to do more with less, by advanced tactics and techniques.
Because that's what Pakistan has faced in past wars and will face again in future wars.


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001453778124640259
Really trying to be on their good side


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001513273668329473

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muhammadali233

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001513273668329473


Who is this guy?It looks more like Hensoldt m1 not vss's scope why would someone do that?


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001434954348318722
Now this is class, interrupting the snipers



muhammadali233 said:


> Who is this guy?It looks more like Hensoldt m1 not vss's scope why would someone do that?


no idea.


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shabi1

__ https://www.facebook.com/





Pakistani military delegation visit to Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## django

Shabi1 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistani military delegation visit to Russia.


Fantastic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bossman

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 478328
> View attachment 478329
> View attachment 478330


Some of the pictures are Mukti Bahni and Indian Army in East Pakistan


----------



## Cuirassier

Holographic sights on MG3, 
SSW operator.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cuirassier

Cambrian Patrol Gold Medal won by Piffers in 2010, personally clicked by me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

TF141 said:


> Holographic sights on MG3,
> SSW operator.
> View attachment 478455
> View attachment 478456


The first pic is very old .. I remember posting it.

The soldier was stationed outside an IDP camp.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AMG_12

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The first pic is very old .. I remember posting it.
> 
> The soldier was stationed outside an IDP camp.
> 
> View attachment 478551
> View attachment 478552
> View attachment 478554
> View attachment 478555


Third picture is Mirage 2K, not PAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Zarvan

The Fist said:


> View attachment 478939
> View attachment 478940
> View attachment 478941
> View attachment 478942
> View attachment 478943
> View attachment 478944
> View attachment 478945


Wait what uniform these guys are wearing. Specially in the sixth picture it clearly shows it's some new Uniform

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Zarvan said:


> Wait what uniform these guys are wearing. Specially in the sixth picture it clearly shows it's some new Uniform


Maybe a joint exercise I can see SSG's woodland camo behind


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> Wait what uniform these guys are wearing. Specially in the sixth picture it clearly shows it's some new Uniform


Derwaishy meltdown 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1004629970034012160

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zulfiqar

Zarvan said:


> Wait what uniform these guys are wearing. Specially in the sixth picture it clearly shows it's some new Uniform



Looks like multicam type camo.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Storm bombardier said:


> Maybe a joint exercise I can see SSG's woodland camo behind


Seen before in 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Seen before in 2017
> 
> View attachment 478977
> View attachment 478978
> View attachment 478979
> View attachment 478980


Kind of similar to British army camo patterns.


----------



## pzfz

It's a copy of the brit/anz multicam. Also used by arabs/gcc. The bigger thing is that there's an actual plate carrier. Scale-able. They are however just trial pics. Some boys that went overseas for training really liked the plate carriers. Some brought them back. Told the hard-headed brass that this type is what the forces need and here we are. Let's pray that the forces actually give the go-ahead for induction of this plate carrier system. The best plate carrier in the region, by far. Even better than the donated ones of the afghanistani "special forces".


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

pzfz said:


> It's a copy of the brit/anz multicam. Also used by arabs/gcc. The bigger thing is that there's an actual plate carrier. Scale-able. They are however just trial pics. Some boys that went overseas for training really liked the plate carriers. Some brought them back. Told the hard-headed brass that this type is what the forces need and here we are. Let's pray that the forces actually give the go-ahead for induction of this plate carrier system. The best plate carrier in the region, by far. Even better than the donated ones of the afghanistani "special forces".


It seems the LCB and Air Assault guys are now getting SPCs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> It seems the LCB and Air Assault guys are now getting SPCs.


They should also get new name LCB really sounds funny


----------



## pzfz

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> It seems the LCB and Air Assault guys are now getting SPCs.


These particular ones are even better than spcs. dual quick release for starters. strengthened shoulder straps. better coverage. Not inducted yet. But at least the brass is receptive.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talon

UAEAF C17 at OPKC last saturday





Anatolian Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

pzfz said:


> These particular ones are even better than spcs. dual quick release for starters. strengthened shoulder straps. better coverage. Not inducted yet. But at least the brass is receptive.


I am also seeing lot of Policeman with new Plate Carriers


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

World Oceans Day is celebrated around the world on 8 June every year to highlight the significance of oceans and to promote awareness especially for sustainable use of oceans and marine resources. Theme selected this year to promote the spirit of the day is "Preventing Plastic Pollution and Encouraging Solutions for a Healthy Ocean" with an aim to highlight the importance of ocean project and its growing network. 
Pakistan is blessed with a large coastline

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PN saves crew of sunken Iranian dhow Al-Ramani ;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blain2

The Fist said:


> Complete structure
> View attachment 471078


Is there a higher resolution image of this? Thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Cred: Hunzukutz Khan ;

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AMG_12

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> PN saves crew of sunken Iranian dhow Al-Ramani ;
> 
> View attachment 479302
> View attachment 479303


Good seeing ex Royal Navy Sea Kings fly with PN.


----------



## The Fist

blain2 said:


> Is there a higher resolution image of this? Thank you!


No. Pic got deleted


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/General-Dynamics-F-16BM-Fighting-Falcon/1086

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Pak Army Aviation No.4 Sqn which evacuated the military men and civilians during the 71 war via Burma and Russia

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Reichsmarschall said:


>


KPK Police.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

https://twitter.com/AhmAdTipu7


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

While Afghanistan facilitated killing of our soldiers two days back, Pakistan handed over Afghan soldier Zabiullah safe and sound who infiltrated Pakistani area at Kharlachi Kurram Agency border by "mistake".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pzfz

Nincompoops, all of them.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

New camouflage? 



Reichsmarschall said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Horus said:


> New camouflage?


it seems so



Horus said:


> New camouflage?


notice the insignia at the cap they are not SSG
i heard Pakistan is raising a dedicated Airborne Regiment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> New camouflage?


Friend says this belong to newly Raised Para Troopers Unit they are getting trained by SSG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Very nice camouflage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

At 1:01 is that the same IAF Mig-21 that Flt Lt Aamer Ali Sharif shot down? Anyone confirm that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Reichsmarschall said:


>



SSG insignia on shirts & Maroon (only used by SSG) berets with different insignia?


----------



## Reichsmarschall

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> SSG insignia on shirts & Maroon (only used by SSG) berets with different insignia?


insignia dosnt look fimiliar


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Reichsmarschall said:


> insignia dosnt look fimiliar


The dagger n thunderbolt insignia.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/







DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 480930
> View attachment 480915
> View attachment 480916
> View attachment 480917
> View attachment 480918
> View attachment 480919
> View attachment 480920
> View attachment 480921
> View attachment 480922
> View attachment 480923
> View attachment 480924
> View attachment 480925
> View attachment 480926
> View attachment 480927
> View attachment 480928


Which Sniper is that ??? I mean in hand of that SOG Commando

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Sniper is that ??? I mean in hand of that SOG Commando


Steyr SSG69

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Game.Invade said:


> Steyr SSG69







More like M-24





69






police version

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 481127
> 
> More like M-24
> View attachment 481126
> 
> 
> 69
> View attachment 481125
> 
> 
> 
> police version
> View attachment 481130


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Zarvan said:


>


Only if we producd such videos for our weapons.

*LSR











*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Only if we producd such videos for our weapons.
> 
> *LSR
> 
> View attachment 481146
> View attachment 481147
> View attachment 481148
> *


Has LSR scored any kills

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Hazrat @Zarvan @Path-Finder @Zibago @war&peace @Hell hound @Moonlight @Ulla @Signalian @Maarkhoor

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## truthseeker2010

django said:


> Hazrat @Zarvan @Path-Finder @Zibago @war&peace @Hell hound @Moonlight @Ulla @Signalian @Maarkhoor



41st FF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

truthseeker2010 said:


> 41st FF.



Do not thinks this is 2018?? Last year program ??


----------



## Sunny4pak

khanasifm said:


> Do not thinks this is 2018?? Last year program ??



Yes its of Last Year


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Sunny4pak



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chimgathar

Amin


----------



## Talon

Mirage 3 EA 90-511 of No. 7 Bandits with modified nose and recce cams..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bratva

Hodor said:


> Mirage 3 EA 90-511 of No. 7 Bandits with modified nose and recce cams..
> View attachment 481999



with the introduction of aselpod on JF-17, are they going to retire these mirages ?


----------



## Talon

Bratva said:


> with the introduction of aselpod on JF-17, are they going to retire these mirages ?


No. 7 has the best mirages but the next sqn to be re-equipped with JF17 will also be No. 7 probably(If not No. 15)...if thats the case then these machines will be shifted to some other sqn..retirement is not a preferable option in PAF.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Enter the MI






































*

*DYNAMIC DUO!





*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Old pics of TYPE-69IIs in WOT* - (Il edit it if posted before)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Old pics of TYPE-69IIs in WOT* - (Il edit it if posted before)
> View attachment 482303
> View attachment 482304
> View attachment 482305



posted by me but let it go ! Let it by my friend ! By the way check that !


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*OLD PICS 2015-16












Army




*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Patriot Lover



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Irfan Baloch

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Enter the MI
> 
> View attachment 482153
> 
> 
> View attachment 482155
> 
> 
> View attachment 482156
> 
> *
> 
> *
> View attachment 482168
> *


already in operation 

good one


----------



## ghazi52

The 109th Midshipmen and 18th Short Service Commission (SSC) Course Commissioning Parade was held at Pakistan Naval Academy PNS RAHBAR. The Commissioning Parade comprised 45 Pakistani and 43 Midshipmen from friendly countries as well as 54 Cadets of Short Service Commission Course including 32 Religious & Motivation Officers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talon

The nose art will make sure PAF doesnt win at RIAT..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Green Arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon




----------



## ghazi52

*AhmAd IbrAhim*‏ @AhmAdTipu7 Jul 11


Air Marshal Sir Asghar Khan In F-104 Starfighter Cockpit. Starfighter was first supersonic fighter aircraft in South Asia which was used by 0AF during 65 & 71 wars. F-104 is highly regarded for its Fear Factor which helped to achieve psychological dominance over Indian Air Force.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Team from Pakistan Military Academy, Kakul, Abbottabad won international pace sticking competition held at Royal Military Academy Sandhurst, UK #PakArmy






















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017071720019218434


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

old pics man...2014


Reichsmarschall said:


> View attachment 486073
> View attachment 486074
> View attachment 486075
> View attachment 486076
> View attachment 486077
> View attachment 486078
> View attachment 486079
> View attachment 486080
> View attachment 486081
> View attachment 486082
> View attachment 486083
> View attachment 486084
> View attachment 486086
> View attachment 486087

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PNS ASLAT in Algeria;














MPA:





C-130 in RAF tattoo airshow UK









*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

PAF Korangi Creek Air Station. * Karachi*..................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Drigh Road Airfield, Karachi, *is the oldest air base in Pakistan and one of the most famous. Founded soon after RAF India Command was formed in 1918 as an aircraft depot, its main mission at the time was to receive aircraft in knocked down condition off ships, assemble, test fly and then ferry them to squadrons all over India. Here, in 1927, among a group of airmen arriving from Britain was AC2 T. E. Shaw (formerly T. E. Lawrence), who worked in the Engine Repair Shop for over a year. Lawrence's letters to his mother contain interesting details of life at Drigh Road at the time. Drigh Road was also the birth place of the Indian Air Force, as No.1 Squadron IAF was raised there on 1st April 1933 at Drigh Road, Karachi.

In 1942, the Aircraft Depot was redesignated No 1 (India) Maintenance Unit and served as the main supply base not only for the RAF in India but for all of the Burmese and Malayan campaigns. Practically every new aircraft destined for these fronts would have passed through Drigh Road.

In 1947, Drigh Road was handed over to the Pakistan Air Force and it continues to this day as PAF Faisal Airbase.

Also in Karachi was RAF Mauripur (now Masroor Airbase) which was founded in 1942 to serve as a transit airfield to relieve Drigh Road of transit traffic and allow it to focus on its role as a maintenance base. So Mauripur would have been a more appropriate transit stop for Biggles and his squadron, although Drigh Road was probably more well-known to Johns. Still, there could be plausible reasons why Biggles was taken to Drigh Road. The Wing Commander who greeted Biggles there said his "best Liberator" was waiting for him. This Liberator could have just been shipped in and gone through maintenance and test flights and was ready to be ferried to Dum Dum, Calcutta, and it was convenient for Biggles and his squadron to go along in it.


Drigh Road Airfield showing Hurricanes, Vultee Vengeances and Harvard's lined up awaiting delivery to various units in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujahid

*Pak Army soldiers target Indian positions on LoC with Baktar-Shikan. Allah u Akbar.*





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Desert Rangers, perform a tent pegging routine in Moj Garh


----------



## Signalian



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Signalian said:


> View attachment 486959

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Signalian

Inception-06 said:


> View attachment 486974


Awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


>


They are ATF, Police.


----------



## sohailbarki




----------



## Readerdefence

balixd said:


> old pics man...2014


Hi just a Q is general Aamir been promoted to the next rank ? Any info please
Thank you


----------



## Talon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Troops deployment begins today for Election 2018. The army will remain deployed from 23rd July to 26th July.


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

ghazi52 said:


>


Why all are bald


----------



## pzfz

hajj probably.


----------



## Lone Ranger

Storm bombardier said:


> Why all are bald


because bald is the new sexy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall




----------



## hassan1




----------



## truthseeker2010

Readerdefence said:


> Hi just a Q is general Aamir been promoted to the next rank ? Any info please
> Thank you



He is now CC Gujranwala.



Storm bombardier said:


> Why all are bald



umrah


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Proud Father with Proud children.







️

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Path-Finder

Reichsmarschall said:


>



Ford Transit


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1

PAKISTAN AIR FORCE HOSPITAL ISLAMABAD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lt General (Retd) Naeem Khalid Lodhi, Minister for Defence, reviewing Guard of Honour during his visit to Naval Headquarters Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Pakistan Airforce Uqaab Force using PGM 338 sniper rifle,These sniper rifle are used by few Special Forces including French & Israeli Spec Ops

The PGM 338, also known as the PGM .338 LM (LM - Lapua Magnum) or PGM Mini-Hecate .338, is a French-designed and manufactured sniper rifle. It uses the .338 Lapua Magnum (8.6×70mm) cartridge, which remains supersonic up to a range of 1200–1500 m depending on the exact ammunition type and environmental conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reichsmarschall

old Picture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

@MilSpec 

I doubt this is pgm338




Zarvan said:


> View attachment 489664
> 
> 
> Pakistan Airforce Uqaab Force using PGM 338 sniper rifle,These sniper rifle are used by few Special Forces including French & Israeli Spec Ops
> 
> The PGM 338, also known as the PGM .338 LM (LM - Lapua Magnum) or PGM Mini-Hecate .338, is a French-designed and manufactured sniper rifle. It uses the .338 Lapua Magnum (8.6×70mm) cartridge, which remains supersonic up to a range of 1200–1500 m depending on the exact ammunition type and environmental conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1024572196147159040

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

Horus said:


> @MilSpec
> 
> I doubt this is pgm338


most likely accuracy international AW 338.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

*"Sniping is poetry in slow motion up until you pull the trigger"






*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*AhmAd IbrAhim*‏ @AhmAdTipu7
Pakistan Airforce Uqaab Force using PGM 338 sniper rifle,These sniper rifle are used by few Special Forces including French & Israeli Spec Ops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

It is AW338

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Pakistan Army Engineer Corps along with Russian & Chinese military Engineers during Engineer Formula Contest in Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 490436


which plane ... ??


----------



## truthseeker2010

HRK said:


> which plane ... ??



tiger moth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Path-Finder

M.Musa said:


> View attachment 490475
> View attachment 490476


looks like a scrapped vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Officers being presented to the Shah of Iran at the conclusion of the Lahore *Garrison Ceremonial *in 1950.


----------



## ghazi52

General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee visited PAF Base Bholari .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/





#LIVE: 18 participants in each military team from the 7 countries of China, Russia, Belarus, Uzbekistan, Pakistan, Egypt and Venezuela are facing off in the combined race, the third stage of the Clear Sky contest, at the International Army Games 2018 in NW China’s Korla.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1

HRK said:


> which plane ... ??


dH 82 TIGER MOTH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadali233

M.Musa said:


> View attachment 490475
> View attachment 490476


i saw it too on peshawar raod

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Saab front rolls karenge 
Saab ka khana rok tou nhe sakta thanda zaroor krnga 
argument na krain saab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rocky rock

AK2


----------



## Lone Ranger

Rocky rock said:


> AK2
> View attachment 490808


****AK-I*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

old picture


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Proud of our #SherJawan back from duty in Burundi! PIA was honoured to welcome home the first group of our soldiers. #AeWatanTujheySalam #PyaraWatan #Pakistan! #PIA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Dazzler

Rocky rock said:


> AK2
> View attachment 490808



But... Its not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

django said:


>



Seen anti material rifles with F.C. and ssg but not sure if regular infantry units now also has them issues 

Similarly grenade launchers are now issued to all infantry units ??

The trails of Dawood sons armoury grenade launcher resulted in ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

khanasifm said:


> Seen anti material rifles with F.C. and ssg but not sure if regular infantry units now also has them issues
> 
> Similarly grenade launchers are now issued to all infantry units ??
> 
> The trails of Dawood sons armoury grenade launcher resulted in ???


Grenade launchers are issued all along LOC as are anti-material rifles.Kudos Sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

khanasifm said:


> Seen anti material rifles with F.C. and ssg but not sure if regular infantry units now also has them issues
> 
> Similarly grenade launchers are now issued to all infantry units ??
> 
> The trails of Dawood sons armoury grenade launcher resulted in ???


The first dedicated Anti Material Sniper issued by PA to units was Range Master.

Plenty of pics show regular troops with Beret,RM & other rifles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

*A PAA Mi-17 over the Concordia Glaciers.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Naval chief visits PN's installations at Shumal Bandar
















Different types of uniforms....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

ghazi52 said:


> Naval chief visits PN's installations at Shumal Bandar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different types of uniforms....


That marine uniform with blue patterns has to GO!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Another uniform..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

Reichsmarschall said:


> View attachment 491628



@Signalian genghis khan tank Regiment ?



ghazi52 said:


>



@Signalian very poor installations!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Signalian

Inception-06 said:


> @Signalian genghis khan tank Regiment ?
> 
> 
> 
> @Signalian very poor installations!


Seems the guy is standing in an Armour mess, lol


If its Pakistan Marines, i dont expect much to be given to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1




----------



## django

@Inception-06 Hazrat @Zarvan @Path-Finder

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

In a daring rescue attempt early morning today, Pakistan Army Aviation pilots rescued a Russian climber Alexander Gukov who was struck at 20650 feet high Latok Peak in Biafo Glacier in Northern Areas of Pakistan.
The Russian climber Mr. Alexander Gukov has been shifted to CMH Skardu for necessary medical care.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CJSC General Zubair visiting Kalashnikov factory in Russia. The Kalashnikov group is a major gun manufacturer in the world with innovative new designs coming up very often.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

14 August Morning....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Members of the Pakistan’s Naval force march during a ceremony to celebrate the country’s 72nd Independence Day at the mausoleum of Mohammad Ali Jinnah in Karachi, Pakistan August 14, 2018.


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

This NVD is now standard among all troops. Great 

darwaish, mufakir, Hazrat @Zarvan !!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gangsta_rap

Path-Finder said:


> This NVD is now standard among all troops.



What are you going on about? Look at 14th Aug celebrations and they are still wearing M1 helmets.

NVDs aren't standard but the mounts are now more common along with the M88 helmets.


----------



## Path-Finder

GIANTsasquatch said:


> What are you going on about? Look at 14th Aug celebrations and they are still wearing M1 helmets.
> 
> NVDs aren't standard but the mounts are now more common along with the M88 helmets.


alright cool down mate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

Path-Finder said:


> alright cool down mate


lol


----------



## sparten

GIANTsasquatch said:


> What are you going on about? Look at 14th Aug celebrations and they are still wearing M1 helmets.
> 
> NVDs aren't standard but the mounts are now more common along with the M88 helmets.


What are you going on about... what 14th August celebrations? They don't wear helmets in parades and their are none on 14th August. And they have not worn M1 helmets for decades, the ones they used were local versions which looked like M1, some were made of Kevlar. Andm yes NVD are standard and have been for near 10 years now. They aren't always worn but are part of the equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

sparten said:


> What are you going on about... what 14th August celebrations? They don't wear helmets in parades and their are none on 14th August. And they have not worn M1 helmets for decades, the ones they used were local versions which looked like M1, some were made of Kevlar. Andm yes NVD are standard and have been for near 10 years now. They aren't always worn but are part of the equipment.



What are you going on about-just scroll up and see for yourself. M1 helmets for the gun salute on 14th august:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

GIANTsasquatch said:


> What are you going on about-just scroll up and see for yourself. M1 helmets for the gun salute on 14th august:


lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pindi Boy



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sparten

GIANTsasquatch said:


> What are you going on about-just scroll up and see for yourself. M1 helmets for the gun salute on 14th august:


1) Thats not M1. Thats a locally made copy which was made of Ballistic fibre and or steel.
2) I have no idea where you go this pictue from, since here is the 2018 gunfire salute. 




 (lahore)
Islamabad (



)

Note no one is wearing any helmets at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pindi Boy

Pakistan army Spec Ops SSG is performing very good in sniper competition ongoing in Russia around 20 special forces from around the world are participating .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

PAK-AFGHAN BORDER: Fencing of the 1,230 km KPK section of the 2,611 km Pak-Afghan Border..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> PAK-AFGHAN BORDER: Fencing of the 1,230 km KPK section of the 2,611 km Pak-Afghan Border..



Army and F.C. soldiers


----------



## django

A pic from yesteryear epitomizes the brilliant command of Gen Tariq Khan, what a brilliant chief he would have made, no question about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

The man truly was a true leader and a genius at military maneuverings.


django said:


> A pic from yesteryear epitomizes the brilliant command of Gen Tariq Khan, what a brilliant chief he would have made, no question about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanasifm

Ssw, ssg and ssg n

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pindi Boy

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pindi Boy

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Pindi Boy

This was hands-down one of the coolest experiences of my life.




✨ It involved a huge Pakistan Air Force plane, a very close view of “Killer Mountain” Nanga Parbat, and a landing amidst the mountains in Gilgit.

And while this morning got me really excited, I’m here in Northern Pakistan to witness an even more epic adventure. In the next couple of days, record-breaking runners from all around the world will be competing in a mountain marathon here.

You’re not going to see me running, but I will be cheering on the competitors






Thanks to Z Adventures for inviting me over!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fawadqasim1

blain2 said:


> Use this to post Army related Youtube and other videos:
> 
> Let me start off with this one. The beginning shows Al-Zarrar MKII, AK (around 0:14) firing and auto-loader of AZ in action. The rest is old SSG footage.


Sir can i ask you an out of thread question. 
Is al zarrar's main armament stabilised. I. e can it fire accurately while moving. Like ak


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

django said:


> A pic from yesteryear epitomizes the brilliant command of Gen Tariq Khan, what a brilliant chief he would have made, no question about it.


The bearded soldier is also a martyr.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Fawadqasim1

Zarvan said:


>


Sir can i ask you an out of thread question Is al zarrar's main armament stabilised. I. e can it fire accurately while moving. Like ak


----------



## django

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The bearded soldier is also a martyr.


May ALLAH (swt) accept this brave brothers martyrdom Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034130621550014464

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034130621550014464




why not posting own snipers and mortars during construction ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

That is a smart move indeed. Way to go


Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034130621550014464



SOGs of tri services in one gathering what event is this??


Zarvan said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Zarvan said:


>


Men truly at their best.Kudos Hazrat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

It’s civilian contractors plus F.C. the folks with slippers in civis are not Fc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1033908370468679680

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Which vehicle is this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pindi Boy

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Which vehicle is this


Hamza 6*6

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


>



FN F2000 hasn't been the success it was meant to be. Better for SSW to switch over to M4 or another platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Pindi Boy said:


> Hamza 6*6


For GOD sake not Hamza 6 X 6. It's Chinese vechile it has Pakistani flag on it as they were participating in exercises

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMG_12

Path-Finder said:


> FN F2000 hasn't been the success it was meant to be. Better for SSW to switch over to M4 or another platform.


Why do you say so?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Game.Invade said:


> Why do you say so?


One reason is the Rifle is not as popular now, there was hype when it was launched now FN aren't marketing this as they did years ago. Poor sales. 

Other reason is it's a complex system in comparison to an M4, clearing a jam tells you alot. 

Main reason it annoys our resident FN fanboy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bossman

Path-Finder said:


> FN F2000 hasn't been the success it was meant to be. Better for SSW to switch over to M4 or another platform.


 
Performance of a rifle is relative to its role. SSW will not be taking potshots across valleys like our infantry or across ships like SSGN. Their role is primarily to seek and rescue downed air crew. They are airborne and need a weapon which is compact enough to be carried in choppers and has effective firepower for close quarter engagements. A standard infantry assault rifle is not needed here. A very appropriate rifle for their role. Obviously if you have a rifle like this in an infantry or border control role, like the Indians have, its is a total screw up.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat

It is interesting that SSW has decided to remove the shroud and integrated sight on the FN-2000 and replaced it with ACOG or RD sights. They are also running lasers and torches.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sparten

Why are all SF still in woodland patterns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Which vehicle is this




WZ551 APC (Chinese)

Pakistan Army is also an operator as per Wiki.


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034749197956866048
applause.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS), visited South Waziristan. COAS was briefed about stabilisation operations and progress of fencing along Pak-Afg Border in Waziristan at Angoor Adda. COAS appreciated quality and speed of work. ‬






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Inception-06 said:


> why not posting own snipers and mortars during construction ?


They are always there but jugaar has to be adopted in a situation like this where our soldiers are completely exposed to enemy fire.. precaution is better than cure.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

Path-Finder said:


> FN F2000 hasn't been the success it was meant to be. Better for SSW to switch over to M4 or another platform.



Why FN2000 failed?


----------



## Path-Finder

Inception-06 said:


> Why FN2000 failed?


didn't say fail. But its not been the success that it was thought it would have been.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Rashid Mahmood said:


> WZ551 APC (Chinese)
> 
> Pakistan Army is also an operator as per Wiki.


And wiki is wrong !


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Talon

Risalpur














Tigers and Talons







Masroor

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*








Courtesy : *@HRK

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## HRK

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *
> View attachment 495707
> View attachment 495708
> 
> 
> Courtesy : *@HRK


actual source of the image: https://www.paknavy.gov.pk/ASW222_images.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Maarkhoor

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 495718
> View attachment 495719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 495720


Is that Zulu ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Maarkhoor said:


> Is that Zulu ?


Yeah...


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035535352109387778

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yeah...


In Pakistan?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Maarkhoor said:


> In Pakistan?


No broski.. still in soviet merica.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jinn Baba

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> No broski.. still in soviet merica.



Had me excited for nothing


----------



## Maarkhoor

Jinn Baba said:


> Had me excited for nothing


Wait for some time they eventuality come to papa...


----------



## django

@Path-Finder ...Muffakir has the eyes of an eagle 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035517574858059781

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thorough Pro

Despite his sometimes crazy claims, he is passionate and a true patriot.



django said:


> @Path-Finder ...Muffakir has the eyes of an eagle
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035517574858059781

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Thorough Pro said:


> Despite his sometimes crazy claims, *he is passionate and a true patriot.*


No question about it.Kudos sir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Fencing the Hindukush








*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

A PAF F-7PG practising for Defence Day Rehearsals above the Twin Cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

This admin of RPAF page is a jerk. He's watermarking intellectual property of other photographers. What a scumbag he is!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Army research

Horus said:


> This admin of RPAF page is a jerk. He's watermarking intellectual property of other photographers. What a scumbag he is!


I have noticed it too, it's probably a teen something hardcore wanna be fan boy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr.robot

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Fencing the Hindukush
> 
> View attachment 495853
> View attachment 495854
> *


Bhai Jaan gaarmiyoun main baraf kahan se aati hai.



Horus said:


> This admin of RPAF page is a jerk. He's watermarking intellectual property of other photographers. What a scumbag he is!


Jehra pannooh laal ae.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> This admin of RPAF page is a jerk. He's watermarking intellectual property of other photographers. What a scumbag he is!


You know he is member of our Facebook group


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

No special tv program on defense day in 2018 ???


----------



## Chimgathar

There should be something on PTV for sure


----------



## Talon

Windjammer said:


> A PAF F-7PG practising for Defence Day Rehearsals above the Twin Cities.
> 
> View attachment 496627



*Totally wrong information...*this a normal ops mission over *PESHAWAR *and what you see below is Peshawar university ...the pilot is from Tigers sqn..how many times people have to point out your false AUTHENTIC SOURCES?








Army research said:


> I have noticed it too, it's probably a teen something hardcore wanna be fan boy





Horus said:


> This admin of RPAF page is a jerk. He's watermarking intellectual property of other photographers. What a scumbag he is!



Not a teen but a grown up man..goes by the name of moid falak bhatti on Instagram


----------



## Windjammer

Hodor said:


> *Totally wrong information...*this a normal ops mission over *PESHAWAR *and what you see below is Peshawar university ...the pilot is from Tigers sqn..how many times people have to point out your false AUTHENTIC SOURCES?
> View attachment 497026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a teen but a grown up man..goes by the name of moid falak bhatti on Instagram


Do you have anything better to do except being a nit pick all the time.
And where did i say it was from my authentic source, the picture was shared on facebook with the mentioned text.


----------



## Mrc

Zarvan said:


>




Which missile??


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Windjammer

*Defence Day Exhibition in Quetta. 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thorough Pro

French, Mistral?



Mrc said:


> Which missile??


----------



## Talon

Windjammer said:


> Do you have anything better to do except being a nit pick all the time.
> And where did i say it was from my authentic source, the picture was shared on facebook with the mentioned text.


Do you have anything better to do except post photos with false captions?


----------



## django

khanasifm said:


> No special tv program on defense day in 2018 ???


@Zibago @Moonlight @war&peace @PakSword @Inception-06 @Signalian @BHarwana Hazrat @Zarvan @Maarkhoor

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Chimgathar

django said:


> @Zibago @Moonlight @war&peace @PakSword @Inception-06 @Signalian @BHarwana Hazrat @Zarvan @Maarkhoor


This TV anchor is strange I once saw her bashing Gen Raheel Sharif and army in her program, now she is spending time with the Airforce. If possible ISPR should draw strict line and invite only Pro Pakistan TV / News Anchors, just my personal opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

Chimgathar said:


> This TV anchor is strange I once saw her bashing Gen Raheel Sharif and army in her program, now she is spending time with the Airforce. *If possible ISPR should draw strict line and invite only Pro Pakistan TV / News Anchors, just my personal opinion.*


Agreed.


----------



## Mrc

Thorough Pro said:


> French, Mistral?


 Yes



django said:


> @Zibago @Moonlight @war&peace @PakSword @Inception-06 @Signalian @BHarwana Hazrat @Zarvan @Maarkhoor




Missiles at 00.27?? Which system

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Mrc said:


> Missiles at 00.27?? Which system


Spada 2000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Is this the only program this year ??


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

Pekhawar base , SU ??





Heli school plus no 26 not sure why the f-7pg sqn was not part of the program ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

Additional JF-17 blk-II are under production

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

HRK said:


> Additional JF-17 blk-II are under production


@war&peace @MastanKhan @CriticalThought @Inception-06 @Signalian Hazrat @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Moonlight

django said:


> @Zibago @Moonlight @war&peace @PakSword @Inception-06 @Signalian @BHarwana Hazrat @Zarvan @Maarkhoor



Watch “Awam Ke Awaz” on Dunya news. It was a good show on PN.

Ps: I’m waiting for Mahaz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CriticalThought

django said:


> @war&peace @MastanKhan @CriticalThought @Inception-06 @Signalian Hazrat @Zarvan



Nice to see they are keeping the lines warm, Alhamdulillah. Would have been nice if they shared plans for taking our share of manufacturing up to 100% The mid-body looks like a very challenging piece to manufacture. Also curious about the final aircraft in which the host was sitting down. Turquoise colored primer with different font used for the word 'Thunder'. The fact they allowed him to sit inside means it is still run of the mill, but I am curious about the changes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

PNS Zulfiqar

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://www.facebook.com/








__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CriticalThought

khanasifm said:


> Pekhawar base , SU ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heli school plus no 26 not sure why the f-7pg sqn was not part of the program ??



@Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Bilal Khan 777 @Oscar @Hodor @Jammer

Definite proof of ongoing negotiations for SU family aircraft. Alhamdulillah. Start watching from 19:26

@Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## django

@Zibago @Moonlight @Signalian @Inception-06 @war&peace @PakSword @Mentee @BHarwana @Maarkhoor

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zarvan

CriticalThought said:


> @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Bilal Khan 777 @Oscar @Hodor @Jammer
> 
> Definite proof of ongoing negotiations for SU family aircraft. Alhamdulillah.
> 
> @Zarvan


Tell which minutes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

@Inception-06 @war&peace @Moonlight @Zibago @Signalian @PakSword @BHarwana @Maarkhoor

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CriticalThought

Zarvan said:


> Tell which minutes



19:26


----------



## Signalian

django said:


> @Inception-06 @war&peace @Moonlight @Zibago @Signalian @PakSword @BHarwana @Maarkhoor


Baat suno....

Tum yeh video khud se dekhtay bhi ho ya sirf post kar k tag kartay jatay ho 



CriticalThought said:


> @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Bilal Khan 777 @Oscar @Hodor @Jammer
> 
> Definite proof of ongoing negotiations for SU family aircraft. Alhamdulillah. Start watching from 19:26
> 
> @Zarvan


34 please. not 35

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Signalian said:


> Baat suno....
> 
> Tum yeh video khud se dekhtay bhi ho ya sirf post kar k tag kartay jatay ho
> 
> 
> 34 please. not 35


Yes indeed will be going through them when time permits.Kudos Signalian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

CriticalThought said:


> @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Bilal Khan 777 @Oscar @Hodor @Jammer
> 
> Definite proof of ongoing negotiations for SU family aircraft. Alhamdulillah. Start watching from 19:26
> 
> @Zarvan


IMO the reporter was asking out of scope and, to be frank, inappropriate questions. I doubt any of these officers are in a position to confirm if talks are actually underway with Russia (bar quoting the past MoD, which is fair).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Why in the fuks name are they disclosing this???

So the gangus can step in and ruin the sukhoi deal???


CriticalThought said:


> @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Bilal Khan 777 @Oscar @Hodor @Jammer
> 
> Definite proof of ongoing negotiations for SU family aircraft. Alhamdulillah. Start watching from 19:26
> 
> @Zarvan


----------



## Bossman

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Why in the fuks name are they disclosing this???
> 
> So the gangus can step in and ruin the sukhoi deal???


So naive!


----------



## SQ8

CriticalThought said:


> @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Bilal Khan 777 @Oscar @Hodor @Jammer
> 
> Definite proof of ongoing negotiations for SU family aircraft. Alhamdulillah. Start watching from 19:26
> 
> @Zarvan


Just an effort, but nothing concrete. 
I would leave that to actual higher staff to give a proper announcement when the Su-35SP arrives.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

django said:


> @Zibago @Moonlight @Signalian @Inception-06 @war&peace @PakSword @Mentee @BHarwana @Maarkhoor



Sep 7 2018 show Mentioned @8:52 there are now 7 jf-17 sqn and it looks like 14 sqn has moved out ?? So new sqn at kamra ??

26, ccs, 16, 14, 2, 28 and XX ??

Most probably no 18 being re equipped with jf and in process till end of year or early 2019


----------



## Inception-06

nothing new in this shows, some even from 2016 and 2017 !



django said:


> @Zibago @Moonlight @Signalian @Inception-06 @war&peace @PakSword @Mentee @BHarwana @Maarkhoor



OK Mi-24 spotted at 10:08 in the first Video !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

truthseeker2010 said:


> PNS Zulfiqar



Did he last mishap occurred while filing this program ???


----------



## django

@Zibago @war&peace @Moonlight @Inception-06 @Signalian @Mentee

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Nah man looks more like a 17


Inception-06 said:


> nothing new in this shows, some even from 2016 and 2017 !
> 
> 
> 
> OK Mi-24 spotted at 10:08 in the first Video !
> 
> 
> View attachment 497736

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

Chimgathar said:


> This TV anchor is strange I once saw her bashing Gen Raheel Sharif and army in her program, now she is spending time with the Airforce. If possible ISPR should draw strict line and invite only Pro Pakistan TV / News Anchors, just my personal opinion.


Just because you disagree with someone on some issue doesn't mean you can't get along with them. You've got some growing up to do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Oscar said:


> Just an effort, but nothing concrete.
> I would leave that to actual higher staff to give a proper announcement when the Su-35SP arrives.


I'd say the PAF wants a fighter, but external factors -- primarily economic -- are genuine constraints. For a Su-35 sale to work the Russians will need to park the equivalent foreign currency into Pakistan via counter-trade, FDI and other measures.

They're willing to look at it in general (e.g. see the barter deal with Indonesia or Rosoboronexport studying trade in local currencies), so it's a plausible outcome.

However, external factors -- i.e. how far Washington pulls India away from Russia -- and some internal ones -- like medium-term economic promise -- are going to matter in the end. Plus for the PKR to matter to the Russians, we'll need to make something of value to them.

FYI ... Russian Helicopters is supposedly nearing Kazan Ansat helicopter sales to the Pakistani private-sector (link). I suspect the local currency factor is kicking-in, but with enough customers of the helicopter in Pakistan, we might just see the Russians invest in MRO sites (which they'll own) to service those users.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

Credits @hydaspeslightbox

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

The SU fighters referred to in the video will be su-39 attackers


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Why does this bird look so basic??
Skme South African ones look bas ***.
Why couldnt we go for those??
Why the bad paint job??


شاھین میزایل said:


> View attachment 497769
> 
> 
> Credits @hydaspeslightbox

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

django said:


> @Zibago @war&peace @Moonlight @Inception-06 @Signalian @Mentee




I am Proud of Hamza Flight ! Respect ! Germans cant do that !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> I'd say the PAF wants a fighter, but external factors -- primarily economic -- are genuine constraints. For a Su-35 sale to work the Russians will need to park the equivalent foreign currency into Pakistan via counter-trade, FDI and other measures.
> 
> They're willing to look at it in general (e.g. see the barter deal with Indonesia or Rosoboronexport studying trade in local currencies), so it's a plausible outcome.
> 
> However, external factors -- i.e. how far Washington pulls India away from Russia -- and some internal ones -- like medium-term economic promise -- are going to matter in the end. Plus for the PKR to matter to the Russians, we'll need to make something of value to them.
> 
> FYI ... Russian Helicopters is supposedly nearing Kazan Ansat helicopter sales to the Pakistani private-sector (link). I suspect the local currency factor is kicking-in, but with enough customers of the helicopter in Pakistan, we might just see the Russians invest in MRO sites (which they'll own) to service those users.


The Indian lobby is not dead in Russia and regardless of US influence in their country they are still a large recipient of Russian equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Chaklala il78

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Oscar said:


> The Indian lobby is not dead in Russia and regardless of US influence in their country they are still a large recipient of Russian equipment.


True, but net-new procurement from India is growing sparse. Sure, the S-400 is on the table, but one can argue that (at least for the time being) India has few viable (in terms of cost and capability mix) alternatives to the S-400. Pakistan buying anything wouldn't necessarily steer India from the S-400, but regarding much else, e.g. Su-57, attack helicopters, heavy transport helicopters, submarines, etc India has moved on.

The other aspect is that the US doesn't tow the line with anyone, including India. The goal is, ultimately, to wean India off Russian equipment whether India likes it or not. For as long as Trump is around, even the most docile of America's allies have limited flexibility. Plus with the Indian private sector (i.e. which is integrating itself to the US and Western industry) growing in prominence, we'll see those US companies collaborating with them rise in tandem.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

Thorough Pro said:


> Who the **** is he and what the **** is he doing in Pakistan and why the **** are we even hosting him?


Calm down! He was part of Pompeo’s delegation. If you have not noticed he is a four star general and the only military representative who received him and Pompeo was a Squadron Leader i.e. a Major.


----------



## Thorough Pro

To the producer of this program: Sir you are a fucking arsehole and for following very good reasons

Visuals:

1 - When you are doing a special program, do the **** away with two slides of so called breaking news taking 25% of the bottom screen. And they are not even breaking news, please learn what is a breaking news.

2 - What the **** is your fetish with the non-stop 3rd grade animation taking another 25% of the screen? 

3 - What's with the split screen? either focus on the professional who is speaking or just show the equipment that you wan to show, there is no point of showing two separate things in one screen

4 - Teach the cameramen what is a "shooting angle"

Sounds:

5 - Either do not interview the professionals if you want to continually blast that lousy background music or fucking shut that down

6 - Back ground music sounds good only when there is a long pause between interviews

7 - If you are still obsessed with that fucking lower the volume of background music so we can listen to what's being said

8 - When you interview some professional, quality of questions matters more than how the **** that bitch asking the questions looks







khanasifm said:


> Chaklala il78

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## blain2

khanasifm said:


> Chaklala il78


This lady is always well prepared and well researched for such shows.



Bossman said:


> Calm down! He was part of Pompeo’s delegation. If you have not noticed he is a four star general and the only military representative who received him and Pompeo was a Squadron Leader i.e. a Major.


He is not just any four star general as the US military has quite a few of those. This is Gen Joe Dunford. The chairman of the US Joint Staff. The senior most military officer in the US armed forces!

To the other poster who asked why we are hosting him, military courtesy and hospitality is our hallmark. Regardless of who comes, we offer them these courtesies.



Thorough Pro said:


> To the producer of this program: Sir you are a fucking arsehole and for following very good reasons
> 
> Visuals:
> 
> 1 - When you are doing a special program, do the **** away with two slides of so called breaking news taking 25% of the bottom screen. And they are not even breaking news, please learn what is a breaking news.
> 
> 2 - What the **** is your fetish with the non-stop 3rd grade animation taking another 25% of the screen?
> 
> 3 - What's with the split screen? either focus on the professional who is speaking or just show the equipment that you wan to show, there is no point of showing two separate things in one screen
> 
> 4 - Teach the cameramen what is a "shooting angle"
> 
> Sounds:
> 
> 5 - Either do not interview the professionals if you want to continually blast that lousy background music or fucking shut that down
> 
> 6 - Back ground music sounds good only when there is a long pause between interviews
> 
> 7 - If you are still obsessed with that fucking lower the volume of background music so we can listen to what's being said
> 
> 8 - When you interview some professional, quality of questions matters more than how the **** that bitch asking the questions looks


In the Pakistani media, there is no entity that pays attention to the aesthetics and viewer experience. It is "chaappa (copy & paste) production!". Like monkeys the local media sees how the other media houses around the world run their shows, regardless of how stupid and illogical it may be, and shove the same down our throats. Since there is no one looking at whether the audience likes it or not, it matters little to their "creative" (pun intended as there is nothing creative coming from our media except chaappa!) staff.

I agree with your frustration because by the time you finish watching the show, you are sick of one of the best songs ever composed for the PAF and on this count alone, the producer of this show should be taken to task.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Talon



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon26

Thorough Pro said:


> To the producer of this program: Sir you are a fucking arsehole and for following very good reasons
> 
> Visuals:
> 
> 1 - When you are doing a special program, do the **** away with two slides of so called breaking news taking 25% of the bottom screen. And they are not even breaking news, please learn what is a breaking news.
> 
> 2 - What the **** is your fetish with the non-stop 3rd grade animation taking another 25% of the screen?
> 
> 3 - What's with the split screen? either focus on the professional who is speaking or just show the equipment that you wan to show, there is no point of showing two separate things in one screen
> 
> 4 - Teach the cameramen what is a "shooting angle"
> 
> Sounds:
> 
> 5 - Either do not interview the professionals if you want to continually blast that lousy background music or fucking shut that down
> 
> 6 - Back ground music sounds good only when there is a long pause between interviews
> 
> 7 - If you are still obsessed with that fucking lower the volume of background music so we can listen to what's being said
> 
> 8 - When you interview some professional, quality of questions matters more than how the **** that bitch asking the questions looks



The animation of the planes running and back forth on the screen the whole time had me dying. Even 5 year olds won’t produce such a garbage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Breaking off above Sargodha. 




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

Windjammer said:


> *Breaking off above Sargodha.
> 
> View attachment 498985
> *



Hey need to replace plugs and fine tune pw engine smoke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

khanasifm said:


> Hey need to replace plugs and fine tune pw engine smoke


Possibility of afterburner engaged.


----------



## khanasifm

Windjammer said:


> Possibility of afterburner engaged.



Well all are at same speed in formation and not all show smoke similar case observed on jf as well

I am telling you tech forgets to change spark plugs and fine tune


----------



## CriticalThought

khanasifm said:


> Well all are at same speed in formation and not all show smoke similar case observed on jf as well
> 
> I am telling you tech forgets to change spark plugs and fine tune



There should be no such thing as 'forgot' in aerospace maintenance. More likely, the aircraft is nearing its maintenance timeline, or increased workload has kept it from maintenance.


----------



## Shabi1

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Why does this bird look so basic??
> Skme South African ones look bas ***.
> Why couldnt we go for those??
> Why the bad paint job??



1. This is the latest variant. One of the biggest problems with Hind was that it had poor high altitude performance. In the Mi-35M they made extensive weight reductions including reducing wing size and adding fixed landing gear. In terms of performance and sensors it is much better. Pakistan needs it's Mi-35s to operate in hot and high regions so high altitude performance is a absolute necessity. It also has a X tail rotor like Mi-28 which is more survivable against hits. It also has good surveillance capability.
2. South African upgrades are on a Mi-24 and it might look more bad *** but it is primarily a avionics and weapons system upgrade where alot of the obsolete systems were replaced and reliability improved, not a performance upgrade. Mi-35 on the other hand has the latest tech from the manufacturer.
3. They are an upgrade to a older variant, not new builds.
4. Again it is because of functionality and depends upon terrain of area it will primarily be used. Sky color belly for when you look up and ground camo when you look down from above. Its a very functional camouflage for Pakistan's border with Afghanistan.


----------



## Windjammer

khanasifm said:


> Well all are at same speed in formation and not all show smoke similar case observed on jf as well
> 
> I am telling you tech forgets to change spark plugs and fine tune


And i was talking about the one making a reheat break.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER




----------



## SipahSalar

HRK said:


> Additional JF-17 blk-II are under production


At 37:35 someone in background says to guide "dont come any further than this" and you can see some red equipment in the background, i wonder if those are Ra'ad missiles.


----------



## HRK

SipahSalar said:


> At 37:35 someone in background says to guide "dont come any further than this" and you can see some red equipment in the background, i wonder if those are Ra'ad missiles.


no just some equipment


----------



## Imran Khan

SipahSalar said:


> At 37:35 someone in background says to guide "dont come any further than this" and you can see some red equipment in the background, i wonder if those are Ra'ad missiles.


bhai jan in next minute you see horizontal stabilizers were moving . there was no missiles these are pressure generating machines of using ground


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mingle

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 499123


Windy any new procurement on horizon?? Other than jf17?


----------



## Abu Zarrar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041380953346793472

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

mingle said:


> Windy any new procurement on horizon?? Other than jf17?



Not anytime soon, but there will be surprises.........


----------



## mingle

truthseeker2010 said:


> Not anytime soon, but there will be surprises.........


Like what Russian or European? If pakistan can have better go with typhoon it's better for JF17 as well .


----------



## Thorough Pro

looks like election / prep camp for PACES



Abu Zarrar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041380953346793472

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042610371893317633

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Inception-06

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 499123




would like to have seen the Mirage and J-7 air to air missile weapon stall arsenal!


----------



## Windjammer

* 
Thunder Going Ballistic.





*



Inception-06 said:


> would like to have seen the Mirage and J-7 air to air missile weapon stall arsenal!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gangsta_rap

Zarvan said:


>


Why don't we have more pictures of MOPP gear in the army?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*ARMY*



























*FC BALOCHISTAN
*











*FC KPK
















*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## RescueRanger

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *ARMY*
> 
> View attachment 500811
> 
> 
> View attachment 500817
> 
> 
> View attachment 500843
> View attachment 500842
> View attachment 500836
> View attachment 500832
> View attachment 500828
> 
> *FC BALOCHISTAN
> *
> View attachment 500818
> View attachment 500824
> View attachment 500826
> 
> 
> *FC KPK
> 
> View attachment 500810
> View attachment 500809
> View attachment 500813
> View attachment 500820
> View attachment 500812
> *



I finally managed to get my hands on one of these new Plate Carriers, it is very large, compared to my Blackhawk STRIKE it is almost twice in size, the internal soft Kevlar is NIJ rated for IIIA, the ballistic trauma plates weigh 8.75 lbs and are the biggest I have ever seen.






All in all it is very, very heavy but offers better protection compared to the locally manufactured vests and the space for molle attachments is always a bonus. I will not be replacing my Blackhawk though...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Slides

RescueRanger said:


> I finally managed to get my hands on one of these new Plate Carriers, it is very large, compared to my Blackhawk STRIKE it is almost twice in size, the internal soft Kevlar is NIJ rated for IIIA, the ballistic trauma plates weigh 8.75 lbs and are the biggest I have ever seen.
> 
> View attachment 501028
> 
> 
> All in all it is very, very heavy but offers better protection compared to the locally manufactured vests and the space for molle attachments is always a bonus. I will not be replacing my Blackhawk though...



Why do you wear a ballistic vest if you're in Rescue services? Just curious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Slides said:


> Why do you wear a ballistic vest if you're in Rescue services? Just curious.


Because I'm not in the rescue services . That being said, I do believe that Rescue 1122 DART team should be given body armor, they have been exposed to multiple active shooter incidents and a reflective jacket doesn't stop bullets. 

I had the pleasure of attending a simulation exercise as an observer in the U.K where the LAS(London Ambulance) HART: Hazardous Area Response Team were working with counter terrorism police during a mock drill and they had the correct level of personal protective equipment for such incidents. See Photo:





First rule of rescue: You can't rescue anyone if you yourself become a casualty!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hassan1

THUNDAY THUNDAY PANI SE NAHANA CHAHIEEEE......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Slides

RescueRanger said:


> Because I'm not in the rescue services . That being said, I do believe that Rescue 1122 DART team should be given body armor, they have been exposed to multiple active shooter incidents and a reflective jacket doesn't stop bullets.
> 
> I had the pleasure of attending a simulation exercise as an observer in the U.K where the LAS(London Ambulance) HART: Hazardous Area Response Team were working with counter terrorism police during a mock drill and they had the correct level of personal protective equipment for such incidents. See Photo:
> 
> 
> First rule of rescue: You can't rescue anyone if you yourself become a casualty!



Oh my bad. What type of service are you in if you can reveal?


----------



## RescueRanger

Slides said:


> Oh my bad. What type of service are you in if you can reveal?



Yeah, I'd rather not .


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Super Falcon

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1042610371893317633


We talk alot do very little for islamic brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Super Falcon said:


> We talk alot do very little for islamic brothers


We've done more than any other Islamic nation despite the limitations we have.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


>



Marnies also have 8100 series I think one or two at least 

http://www.griffonhoverwork.com/8100td


----------



## khanasifm

Can accommodate and transport Up to 75 Marnie’s or 10 tons of equipment like armored car , apc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Super Falcon

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> We've done more than any other Islamic nation despite the limitations we have.


what we have done did we gave weapons to hamas and send troops like ssg to counter israeli in human activities no


----------



## django

Super Falcon said:


> what we have done did we gave weapons to hamas and send troops like ssg to counter israeli in human activities no


So we should give the lives of our precious soldiers just to prop up the Mossad creation that is Hamas! thanks but no thanks!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TOPGUN

khanasifm said:


> View attachment 501635
> 
> 
> View attachment 501636
> 
> 
> View attachment 501637
> 
> 
> View attachment 501638
> 
> 
> Can accommodate and transport Up to 75 Marnie’s or 10 tons of equipment like armored car , apc etc




Never knew we have had this type thank you so much for sharing


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

The Fist said:


> View attachment 502241


Is this also in use with Army ....??

as far as I know 6 of these vehicles were provided by US to Sindh or Baluchistan police


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

The Fist said:


> View attachment 502241


Is this picture from Pakistan


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Zarvan said:


> Is this picture from Pakistan


yes it is
would have liked it without that chap blocking the full view of the vehicle


----------



## ghazi52

PAF bought 120 F-86 sabres starting in 1954.
The jets served PAF until 1980.
Picture shows a newly bought batch of the jets lined up at Masroor air base Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Fist

HRK said:


> Is this also in use with Army ....??
> 
> as far as I know 6 of these vehicles were provided by US to Sindh or Baluchistan police


This one is with air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

django said:


> So we should give the lives of our precious soldiers just to prop up the Mossad creation that is Hamas! thanks but no thanks!!!!


Lifes are precious but if your brother getting killed by armed jews and u are armed on name of islam and u dont do to save your brother you are tge big culprit than jew


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## django

Super Falcon said:


> Lifes are precious but if your brother getting killed by armed jews and u are armed on name of islam and u dont do to save your brother you are tge big culprit than jew


My dear chap why do you not volunteer to serve in PLO/Hamas????.... Kashmir be damned and can take a distant back seat!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 502202


Ghareebo ka #Abrams Tank. [emoji23]


----------



## ghazi52

Nice

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Abu Zarrar said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1041380953346793472


great display of skill , stamina and endurance
music choice is unfortunate and overbearing. raw video with original sounds would have been fine but thats a personal opinion



CriticalThought said:


> @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Bilal Khan 777 @Oscar @Hodor @Jammer
> 
> Definite proof of ongoing negotiations for SU family aircraft. Alhamdulillah. Start watching from 19:26
> 
> @Zarvan


whether that discussion goes to an actual serous phase of procurement is another matter. Russia still remains Indian biggest weapons supplier and close ally. Mi35 is the best what we can expect or maybe some transport planes in Su family its one and only one and that is Su30 on wards anything before that is relic and pointless and Su30 maybe out of bound for us.
chinese rip off called J11 maybe possible but tis twin engine which PAF doesnt see fitting its doctrine of single engine jets



Imran Khan said:


> i opoose this why civilians along with army this mercenaries and militia style destroy country


relax.. its easy to meld in and do recon and gather intelligence. the enemy is hidden its 5th gen warfare in urban setting.
everything goes. barbers, shop keepers, imams, mechanics etc all do their bit to sniff out and capture the rats . sometimes the soldiers don the civilian clothes to act as scouts and advance party
done that myself once when I was sent few days in advance to get the mood of the the town before a big convoy movement back in late 90s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Fist

Fencing Wild Af-pak border

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder

The Fist said:


> Fencing Wild Af-pak border
> View attachment 503831


when will ration packs get invented in Pakistan? or will choola and tandoor still travel with them!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Path-Finder said:


> when will ration packs get invented in Pakistan? or will choola and tandoor still travel with them!


There is no substitute for freshly made Tandoori Roti... No ration pack can substitute that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

شاھین میزایل said:


> There is no substitute for freshly made Tandoori Roti... No ration pack can substitute that.


yea but carrying flour and other ingredients. Then making it takes effort.


----------



## khanasifm

Path-Finder said:


> when will ration packs get invented in Pakistan? or will choola and tandoor still travel with them!



Civilian contractor working and their own messing facilities

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## YeBeWarned

@Irfan Baloch sir only for you 



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 502245



i like this one better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1




----------



## CriticalThought

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 504156
> View attachment 504157
> View attachment 504158



Interesting. Care to elaborate?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Just a cool retro pic:

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Windjammer

_
*COAS on his visit to Britain. *
_
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TOPGUN

Windjammer said:


> _*COAS on his visit to Britain. *
> _
> *
> View attachment 504515
> *



Wonder what's this visit for ?


----------



## Windjammer

TOPGUN said:


> Wonder what's this visit for ?


It's an official visit.


----------



## TOPGUN

Windjammer said:


> It's an official visit.



Anything to do with EFT ?


----------



## Windjammer

TOPGUN said:


> Anything to do with EFT ?


Dear that is Air force concern besides the talk is about Italian aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Windjammer said:


> Dear that is Air force concern besides the talk is about Italian aircraft.



Yes bro I am well aware of that but do you remember who paid in the past for Jordanian vipers ? PA did.


----------



## CriticalThought

Windjammer said:


> _*COAS on his visit to Britain. *
> _
> *
> View attachment 504515
> *



Whoa!!! That's a lot of highly decorated top brass!!! And they are mostly smiling! Hopefully, these smiles aren't merely superficial smiles. Ishaque Dar, Altah Hussain, and economic terrorism don't provide a very good background for smiling...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

TOPGUN said:


> Yes bro I am well aware of the but do you remember who paid in the past for Jordanian vipers ? PA did.


yes but all other work was done by the PAF, besides it's too early for anything to say on EFT,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Windjammer said:


> yes but all other work was done by the PAF, besides it's too early for anything to say on EFT,



True and agreed my brother windy !!


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

Windjammer said:


> _*COAS on his visit to Britain. *
> _
> *
> View attachment 504515
> *


@Windy whole GHQ is there any inside what should we hope?


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Zarvan said:


>


explain?
who : are in this picture
what? :is the the occasion
where?: is this picture taken

the terrain looks like Balochistan or tribal areas. but that woman is out of place here, is she guest , officer? visitor instructor, participant.? her clothing looks at first site to be wet suit but no. it just looks smart casual. 
do give a background to make your contribution meaningful

I get it. some pictures don't need any explaining but this is not one of them, the guys are attentive to her
a Major a caption and a Lieutenant of PC pr Rangers or Light commando Battalion its hard to tell the pattern e difference for me



TOPGUN said:


> Anything to do with EFT ?


then it will be our recluse defense minister and Air marshal not COAS


----------



## valkyr_96

Irfan Baloch said:


> explain?
> who : are in this picture
> what? :is the the occasion
> where?: is this picture taken
> 
> the terrain looks like Balochistan or tribal areas. but that woman is out of place here, is she guest , officer? visitor instructor, participant.? her clothing looks at first site to be wet suit but no. it just looks smart casual.
> do give a background to make your contribution meaningful
> 
> I get it. some pictures don't need any explaining but this is not one of them, the guys are attentive to her
> a Major a caption and a Lieutenant of PC pr Rangers or Light commando Battalion its hard to tell the pattern e difference for me
> 
> 
> then it will be our recluse defense minister and Air marshal not COAS


It's most probably Cynthia....more patriotic than most of our politicians and yet an American....aap the wisay @Imran Khan nikalay

https://mobile.twitter.com/CynthiaDRitchie?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

Irfan Baloch said:


> explain?
> who : are in this picture
> what? :is the the occasion
> where?: is this picture taken
> 
> the terrain looks like Balochistan or tribal areas. but that woman is out of place here, is she guest , officer? visitor instructor, participant.? her clothing looks at first site to be wet suit but no. it just looks smart casual.
> do give a background to make your contribution meaningful
> 
> I get it. some pictures don't need any explaining but this is not one of them, the guys are attentive to her
> a Major a caption and a Lieutenant of PC pr Rangers or Light commando Battalion its hard to tell the pattern e difference for me
> 
> 
> then it will be our recluse defense minister and Air marshal not COAS


Cynthia D Ritchie with FC KP somewhere in NW.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django

Zarvan said:


>


Hazrat,  Cynthia is taller than most guys.Kudos Hazrat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Patriotic? She is a spy, a honey trap, who the **** is she to interact with personnel of Armed forces?

Pakistani's are so fucking idiots the only thing you have to do is to say some good things about Pakistan and Pakistani's and they will even tell her where are nukes are stored.



valkyr_96 said:


> It's most probably Cynthia....more patriotic than most of our politicians and yet an American....aap the wisay @Imran Khan nikalay
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/CynthiaDRitchie?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author


----------



## CriticalThought

Thorough Pro said:


> Patriotic? She is a spy, a honey trap, who the **** is she to interact with personnel of Armed forces?
> 
> Pakistani's are so fucking idiots the only thing you have to do is to say some good things about Pakistan and Pakistani's and they will even tell her where are nukes are stored.



Any foreigner should be monitored, period. Especially ones who might try to wriggle their way into hearts and minds for nefarious purposes. That said, our boys should be taught so they don't get distracted by appearances. This is an important trait for a security professional. Treat her as training. These interactions should build confidence in our boys and allow them to remain alert and watchful no matter who is in front of them.


----------



## django

Their morale is colossal.
@Inception-06 @Path-Finder Hazrat @Zarvan @war&peace @Maarkhoor 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051121381834928128

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Inception-06

django said:


> Their morale is colossal.
> @Inception-06 @Path-Finder Hazrat @Zarvan @war&peace @Maarkhoor
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051121381834928128




That's Mashallah perfect, but so should be every Pakistani, so should be especially our government and economy force!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Inception-06 said:


> That's Mashallah perfect, but so should be every Pakistani, so should be especially our government and economy force!


Without question, if only every institution was as NEARLY as efficient as Pak military,,,,,if only.Kudos bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

django said:


> Without question, if only every institution was as NEARLY as efficient as Pak military,,,,,if only.Kudos bro


Download it and put it on Facebook and YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vortex

Zarvan said:


>




It's not register to this pic only, but i noticed that we don't have "dominant" attitude/position.
Don't know if it is due to our education or what.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maarkhoor

django said:


> Their morale is colossal.
> @Inception-06 @Path-Finder Hazrat @Zarvan @war&peace @Maarkhoor
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051121381834928128


Mashallah, but bhai trainees are Police commandos and trainer are mixed from Pakistan armed forces.



Vortex said:


> It's not register to this pic only, but i noticed that we don't have "dominant" attitude/position.
> Don't know if it is due to our education or what.


As per their training the stand like that they can't hold their hand on chest.



Irfan Baloch said:


> the terrain looks like Balochistan or tribal areas. but that woman is out of place here, is she guest , officer? visitor instructor, participant.?


Angelina Jolie

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Thorough Pro said:


> Patriotic? She is a spy, a honey trap, who the **** is she to interact with personnel of Armed forces?
> 
> Pakistani's are so fucking idiots the only thing you have to do is to say some good things about Pakistan and Pakistani's and they will even tell her where are nukes are stored.


Yup a honey trap..
While we the Pakistanis are not allowed near those military establishments, she roams freely there..
This time i went to Pakistan , i tried my best to be allowed a visit to PMA Kakul, even contacted ISPR, to no avail...
I am security cleared from Britain and years ago from Pakistan too. Never done anything wrong.
Yet the "babus" at ISPR had no time to even listen to my calls. Yet they get paid for being a bridge between the army and people?


----------



## Zarvan

Vortex said:


> It's not register to this pic only, but i noticed that we don't have "dominant" attitude/position.
> Don't know if it is due to our education or what.


AIK TAY BACHI ITNI SET UPAR SAY JAMES BOND WALA KHULIA HUMARAY SAKHT LONDAY PIGAL GAY YAAR


----------



## AMG_12

Thorough Pro said:


> Patriotic? She is a spy, a honey trap, who the **** is she to interact with personnel of Armed forces?
> 
> Pakistani's are so fucking idiots the only thing you have to do is to say some good things about Pakistan and Pakistani's and they will even tell her where are nukes are stored.


Recently we had a reporter from NHK visit NW and SW. Going by your logic, no female reporter should interact with Pakistani armed forces personnel since they can easily be honey trapped? Our officers and soldiers are pretty much in control of what they say. Guided media tours have been arranged in ex-FATA and Kashmir for better propagation of our efforts for peace in the region.



شاھین میزایل said:


> Yup a honey trap..
> While we the Pakistanis are not allowed near those military establishments, she roams freely there..
> This time i went to Pakistan , i tried my best to be allowed a visit to PMA Kakul, even contacted ISPR, to no avail...
> I am security cleared from Britain and years ago from Pakistan too. Never done anything wrong.
> Yet the "babus" at ISPR had no time to even listen to my calls. Yet they get paid for being a bridge between the army and people?


If you've contacts in Army, you can easily access military installations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thorough Pro

She is not a reporter, for the last 3/4 years she has been busy discreetly making inroads / establishing contacts with people in all spheres of Pakistan and Tharki Pakistani morons are falling for that trap. If you have ever seen US, there is nothing attractive for a young, beautiful, rich all American female in Pakistan. 






Game.Invade said:


> Recently we had a reporter from NHK visit NW and SW. Going by your logic, no female reporter should interact with Pakistani armed forces personnel since they can easily be honey trapped? Our officers and soldiers are pretty much in control of what they say. Guided media tours have been arranged in ex-FATA and Kashmir for better propagation of our efforts for peace in the region.
> 
> 
> If you've contacts in Army, you can easily access military installations.


----------



## war&peace

Zarvan said:


>


Some movie related offscreen activity?


----------



## valkyr_96

Whatever her ulterior motive (which goes both ways)....She is highlighting the progress made in North Waziristan which other politician has done that.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051411893536088064


Thorough Pro said:


> Patriotic? She is a spy, a honey trap, who the **** is she to interact with personnel of Armed forces?
> 
> Pakistani's are so fucking idiots the only thing you have to do is to say some good things about Pakistan and Pakistani's and they will even tell her where are nukes are stored.



Calm down you don't want to die choking on your own noodle...nothing of this sort happened....however she has taken on Hussain Haqqani, Christine Fair and others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CriticalThought

valkyr_96 said:


> Whatever her ulterior motive (which goes both ways)....She is highlighting the progress made in North Waziristan which other politician has done that.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051411893536088064
> 
> 
> Calm down you don't want to die choking on your own noodle...nothing of this sort happened....however she has taken on Hussain Haqqani, Christine Fair and others



A healthy amount of suspicion never hurt anybody. Even if she defends Pakistan against Trump, she should still be monitored as a potential spy. There is no such thing as too much security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## valkyr_96

CriticalThought said:


> A healthy amount of suspicion never hurt anybody. Even if she defends Pakistan against Trump, she should still be monitored as a potential spy. There is no such thing as too much security.


All i am saying is...there is a security apparatus that looks into these things...yes they have been duped by "gori chamri" (maybe you know what happened) before....and when a seemingly innocent starts asking to much questions they are shutdown. In this case, however, just see her twitter feed she was there to see how the army had made gains -especially economically. She even called out on the 300mn reimbursement (it has nothing to do with Trump IMO).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CriticalThought

valkyr_96 said:


> All i am saying is...there is a security apparatus that looks into these things...yes they have been duped by "gori chamri" (maybe you know what happened) before....and when a seemingly innocent starts asking to much questions they are shutdown. In this case, however, just see her twitter feed she was there to see how the army had made gains -especially economically. She even called out on the 300mn reimbursement (it has nothing to do with Trump IMO).



Understood. And no, I don't know what happened.


----------



## Thorough Pro

valkyr_96 said:


> Whatever her ulterior motive (which goes both ways)....She is highlighting the progress made in North Waziristan which other politician has done that.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051411893536088064
> 
> 
> Calm down you don't want to die choking on your own noodle...nothing of this sort happened....*however she has taken on Hussain Haqqani, Christine Fair and others*



and Pakistanis are getting orgasms because of that, and she knows it.


----------



## Safriz

Thorough Pro said:


> and Pakistanis are getting orgasms because of that, and she knows it.


Gandii baat...
aisay hii beychaari kii bistii ker rahay hou..
The armed forces should be careful not to give access to sensitive sites to her, which i guess they must already be cautious of..Other than that, 
sabb kaa dill khush ho jata hoga, aisii lambii gori dekh kerr


----------



## Thorough Pro

Abhi yey usko dekh kar khush ho jain phir jis din uskay bhai aa kay in ki marain gay to yey roin gay or who khush ho jain gay.




شاھین میزایل said:


> Gandii baat...
> aisay hii beychaari kii bistii ker rahay hou..
> The armed forces should be careful not to give access to sensitive sites to her, which i guess they must already be cautious of..Other than that,
> sabb kaa dill khush ho jata hoga, aisii lambii gori dekh kerr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

*PMA Cadets at their passing out parade.
*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 505484


which one is our ship here ?


----------



## TOPGUN

Imran Khan said:


> which one is our ship here ?



In the far backround to the right !!


----------



## Imran Khan

TOPGUN said:


> In the far backround to the right !!


itni door se kesy pehchan lety ho bhai


----------



## TOPGUN

Imran Khan said:


> itni door se kesy pehchan lety ho bhai



Haha its was a guess mara bhai Imran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Windjammer said:


> *PMA Cadets at their passing out parade.
> *
> 
> View attachment 505431



Each course is 250-350 cadets ??


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy on Tuesday commissioned an indigenously built 17,000-tonne fleet tanker named PNS Moawin to its fleet during a ceremony held at Pakistan Navy Dockyard in Karachi,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PNS Moawin (Fleet Tanker) officially commissioned into Pakistan Navy*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WaLeEdK2

exercise at NCTC

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Path-Finder

WaLeEdK2 said:


> exercise at NCTC


Mahaz did a show on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1960......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 506019


I always find difficult to recognise .... these are T-59 or T-69 ....???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FLIR

ghazi52 said:


> 1960......



any famous name in them?


----------



## ghazi52

FLIR said:


> any famous name in them?



with Avm Farooq Umar.

Historic picture. the first batch of 8 pilots undergoing training for conversion to french mirage-3 aircraft before proceeding to France left to right Hatif ,Farooq Feroze Khan , MM Alam , Arif Iqbal, Abbasi , Arif Manzoor. (kneeling) left to right Farooq Umar , Rao Akhtar , Rashid Bhatti, November, 1967. The training was completed at a French Air force base, on the Spanish border . the 1st 6 aircraft were flown to Pakistan in March, 1968. In good time to be ready for War in 1971.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Army team won gold medal, for the fourth consecutive time, in the world’s toughest Cambrian Patrol competition held at Wales, UK. Pakistani Team was from a Battalion of Northern Light Infantry, the brave soldiers from Pakistan’s Gilgit Baltistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

HRK said:


> I always find difficult to recognise .... these are T-59 or T-69 ....???


I believe they are T-69 type.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

HRK said:


> I always find difficult to recognise .... these are T-59 or T-69 ....???


notice the gun, 100mm and 105mm !, the front lights on both side the basket cage around the turret, I would say Type-69 !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053698019961511937

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 506743
> View attachment 506744



Not sure what’s paf plan on t-37 replacement 

39 k-8 were ordered with 27 k-8p and rest k-8 which are now being upgraded to k-8p std 

Not sure how much life left on t-37s 

Last slep added another 8000 hours or so for 20-30 t-37 that went through it back in early 2000s 

I think shortage of $$ plus focus on jf program takes priority ??


----------



## Shabi1

khanasifm said:


> Not sure what’s paf plan on t-37 replacement
> 
> 39 k-8 were ordered with 27 k-8p and rest k-8 which are now being upgraded to k-8p std
> 
> Not sure how much life left on t-37s
> 
> Last slep added another 8000 hours or so for 20-30 t-37 that went through it back in early 2000s
> 
> I think shortage of $$ plus focus on jf program takes priority ??



I think PAF likes the tandem training arrangement and there aren't any platforms offering the same. Checked wikipedia and PAF is now the largest and one of three remaining operators of the T-37. K-8 production line at PAC has been converted for JF-17 manufacturing and it is highly likely that PAF will induct JF-17Bs for advanced pilot training.
T-37 mishaps seem very rare so apparently PAF must have very good maintenance facilities and spares capability. A T-37 replacement is not a priority right now since its a platform that is working well. If they do plan on retiring them *TAI Hürkuş* is a strong candidate since it is claimed to have jet like handling, some works on selling it to Pakistan is in the pipline as per Turkish news outlets.


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## django




----------



## Kompromat

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 507249
> View attachment 507250
> View attachment 507251
> View attachment 507252




We failed to reverse engineer this beast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon

ADF,Bholari

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Nice shot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

COAS visited troops on LOC.


----------



## django



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Puma 6x6 UN Mission CAR:





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Cuirassier

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Puma 6x6 UN Mission CAR:
> 
> View attachment 507637
> *


Blood Type patch there, hope it gets mainstreamed into the regulars.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi interacting with troops during his visit to Coastal installations of Pakistan Navy. SEASPARK 2018.


----------



## khanasifm

Hodor said:


> ADF,Bholari
> View attachment 507533




Windmills at Bolahri ??generating their own power ?



Hodor said:


> ADF,Bholari
> View attachment 507533





Windmills at Bolahri ??generating their own power ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadali233



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## django



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gryphon

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 508405



This appears to be QW-18 MANPADS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Maritime Exercise SEASPARK 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Pn has Misteral, type-90 gun and QW-18

https://www.google.com/search?q=mis...i#imgdii=OK6-vOjPQZUuSM:&imgrc=HiHLquf4A90wrM:

https://www.google.com/search?q=mis...8&hl=en-us&client=safari#imgrc=7ZOKzrfQ2tQLWM:

http://www.army-guide.com/eng/product4185.html


----------



## Talon

khanasifm said:


> Windmills at Bolahri ??generating their own power ?QUOTE]



There are multiple places in Sindh where wind mills have been installed.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Inception-06

Gryphon said:


> This appears to be QW-18 MANPADS.



No its a QW-2,*a reverse engineered copy of the Russian 9K310 Igla-1 (SA-16 Gimlet).*

notice the parts and compare it:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 510791
> 
> 
> View attachment 510792


finally an LBV color that is relevant to the battle field...y are black ones used is beyond me...our boys stick out like sore thumbs in daylight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Zhuhai Air show 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1




----------



## ghazi52

02 Nov 2018
Fire power demonstration was also witnessed by Chief of Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal Mujahid Anwar Khan and Senior officers from the three Services. The event was conducted at the culmination of Sea Phase of Major Maritime Exercise Seaspark-18. 






The Anti Ship Missiles were successfully fired by Pakistan Navy Ships SHAMSHEER and SHAHJAHAN. The live firings at sea remained highly successful as both missiles hit their targets affirming PN war fighting capability.

Chief of the Naval Staff at the occasion stated that Pakistan Navy is ready in all respects to defeat any misadventure and aggression against Pakistan in the Maritime Domain. Pakistan Navy fleet is a four dimensional force which is combat ready and prepared to tackle Grey Hybrid Warfare threat. Firing of Missiles is -an expression of our resolve to shoulder the sacred responsibility of defending Pakistan. PN has also initiated RMSP in line with national objectives and international obligations to maintain peace and order at sea in the region and beyond.






Later, Chief Guest reviewed Fleet units and Fly Past by Naval Air Arm.


----------



## ghazi52

The event was conducted at the culmination of Sea Phase of Major Maritime Exercise Seaspark-18.


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Cuirassier

Tribute to Lt.Col Haroon Ul Islam Hilal-e-Shujaat.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## django

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059339945800818688


----------



## django

Future PAF airchief

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gryphon

Inception-06 said:


> No its a QW-2,*a reverse engineered copy of the Russian 9K310 Igla-1 (SA-16 Gimlet).*
> 
> notice the parts and compare it:
> 
> View attachment 509008



Compare this






with QW-18






and QW-2






I see similarity with QW-18.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zulfiqar

TF141 said:


> Tribute to Lt.Col Haroon Ul Islam Hilal-e-Shujaat.
> View attachment 512658
> View attachment 512659
> View attachment 512660
> View attachment 512661
> View attachment 512662



Great officer and a good chap.

I met him twice back in 95-97 when he was a captain in tarbela along with my father as my father knew him from siachin days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gangsta_rap

/\ Who are these?


----------



## Talon



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

A prestigious Change of Guards Ceremony was held today at Mausoleum of Dr. Allama Muhammad Iqbal as the entire nation celebrated 141st birth anniversary of national poet, who envisioned a separate homeland for Muslims of British India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

Good for photo shoot maybe, but they need to take cover behind the rocks not become juicy targets on top.



Windjammer said:


> View attachment 516033


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

@Moonlight @Zibago @war&peace @PakSword @Signalian @BHarwana @Maarkhoor @Hell hound @Mentee

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

Thunder Demo Team at Zhuhai Airshow 2018..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1




----------



## ghazi52

Participants of Naval Staff College including student officers from friendly countries visited ISPR. Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor, DG ISPR interacted with the delegation on role of media in 5th generation warfare. Maj Gen Asif Ghafoor highlighted the hybrid threat, its implications and response through lens of information operations. DG ISPR appreciated the role of Pakistani media as part of comprehensive national response to the challenges being confronted by Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## gangsta_rap

I don't understand why we are still sticking with the M81 BDU camo for SSG. Why can't we transition to NATO multicam?


----------



## Cuirassier

GIANTsasquatch said:


> I don't understand why we are still sticking with the M81 BDU camo for SSG. Why can't we transition to NATO multicam?


Like the USMC digital woodland?


----------



## gangsta_rap

TF141 said:


> Like the USMC digital woodland?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MultiCam

MARPAT's true purpose is to serve as a signature for the USMC rather than it's performance as a camouflage


----------



## Cuirassier

GIANTsasquatch said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MultiCam
> 
> MARPAT's true purpose is to serve as a signature for the USMC rather than it's performance as a camouflage


As if our current Army camo is mixing well in green areas like the LoC.
Don't you worry CSD will come out with a digital version of the current one lol.


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulfiqar

TF141 said:


> As if our current Army camo is mixing well in green areas like the LoC.
> Don't you worry CSD will come out with a digital version of the current one lol.



SPD already uses a Marpat lookalike. It works ok in daylight but I don't know about its performance in NVG environment. Western new uniforms also cater to camouflage in NVG environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

A six member delegation headed by Vice Admiral, Osipov lgor Vladimirovich, Deputy Chief of General Staff of the Armed Forces of the Russian Federation called on Corps Commander Peshawar Lieutenant General Shaheen Mazhar Mehmood at Corps Headquarters Peshawar .


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Old FC-I & FC-II pics 

*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 521868


Why do they wear fighter pilot helmets


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

Storm bombardier said:


> Why do they wear fighter pilot helmets


it is after a HALO jump...u can see the parachute in the corner

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1




----------



## GHALIB

Good


----------



## ghazi52

Cdr UAE Naval Forces Meets CNS Signifies Bilateral Collaboration Between Pakistan & UAE


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 522474


Naway Nikor Baba Je


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Nice rotten banana camouflage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RangeMaster

Airshow *IDEAS2018 *(via Tipu7)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zulfiqar

Anti-terrorist platoon (either LCB or regular infantry).
They first used charge on a stick to breach windows (forgot the exact name).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

COAS’ visit to training area.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan has placed order of batch of five more units of Mi35M.

Pak Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vortex

Zarvan said:


>


Ok it's a demo only, but the helicopter is coming very slowly, and were the anti terror guys where playing jasoo panju haar kabouter dhola to choose who will go first ? They were too slow to going out from helicopter ?

In real scenario, all should be done in matters of minutes, if not seconds.

But glad to watch our forces.


----------



## ghazi52

`Pakistan Air force 1951`







*Sherdils K-8
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) visited Multan Garrison.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Commander Rawalpindi Corps Lieutenant General Bilal Akbar visited the exercise area in Jhelum Division to witness a brigade level training exercise near Jalalpur Jattan on Friday.


----------



## ghazi52

Gwadar Day Celebration


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Around 600 Km (~25%) of the 2430 km Afghanistan border has been fenced.

14 army units of 12,000 men are on a daily basis employed at about 14 sites to do the job. 400 vehicles are committed round-the-clock for transportation of construction material needed for the fencing

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mingle

ghazi52 said:


> Around 600 Km (~25%) of the 2430 km Afghanistan border has been fenced.
> 
> 14 army units of 12,000 men are on a daily basis employed at about 14 sites to do the job. 400 vehicles are committed round-the-clock for transportation of construction material needed for the fencing


Balochistan area will be easy and quick because it's not mountains it's plane and straight.


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Fencing of Pakistan - Afghanistan border at 12000 feet above sea level. 
Upper Dir.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HRK



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

Defender's of the Nation dedicated to secure its borders. This will definitely improve the security situation. These steps will definitely improve the confidence of foreign investors.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Vortex

Seems very weak barrier... If not electrified and not supported by sensors and quick reaction task force.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

mingle said:


> Balochistan area will be easy and quick because it's not mountains it's plane and straight.


Lmao.. balochistan border is mountains and deserts..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Awan68

What the italians did to Omar Mukhtar in Libya.


----------



## mingle

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lmao.. balochistan border is mountains and deserts..


That's what I Meant desert area would quick and easy but when it's done would be great thing I believe.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

mingle said:


> That's what I Meant desert area would quick and easy but when it's done would be great thing I believe.


Have u seen balochistan? Its not cholistan but a sandy ricky deserts with mountains.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lmao.. balochistan border is mountains and deserts..


for computer warriors everything is smooth and easy.....



mingle said:


> That's what I Meant desert area would quick and easy but when it's done would be great thing I believe.


thing with desert is that you have a higher chance of getting killed by the terrain than the enemy itself......Terrain is your enemy.....
with desert it is all about survival ......
and just to add, Balochistan side border is not entirely desert, you have Safed Koh mountain range with height elevation of 46xx mtrs or more i guess.....another range I guess is Sulaiman Mountains that is on the border with Iran....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

mingle said:


> Balochistan area will be easy and quick because it's not mountains it's plane and straight.



in winter its coveredin snow. Not all Balochistan is like this but nonetheless not as smooth as esy as you descibe it. stoney, rigid, sand dunes, mountains. ridges 
















DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Have u seen balochistan? Its not cholistan but a sandy ricky deserts with mountains.


just added some pictures along taftan, near quetta etc for reference .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zulfiqar

NRTC Droid, saw the video. Has decent mobility.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HRK

Zulfiqar said:


> View attachment 526887
> View attachment 526886
> 
> 
> NRTC Droid, saw the video. Has decent mobility.
> 
> View attachment 526890


post video link ...

also post these pics in under mention thread 
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistan-made-military-robots.207068/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulfiqar

HRK said:


> post video link ...
> 
> also post these pics in under mention thread
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pakistan-made-military-robots.207068/



Posting only because someone already shared one of these on Twitter.

Copyrights to original video taker.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Not sure if poster before- found them on social media somewhere ages ago;

AK & T-80UD

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Maxpane

Amazing video


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Maxpane said:


> Amazing video


the remote controlled tanks you mean? yes I agree 
what a solid start

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Talon

Blk 2s with ifr probes

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 527406
> View attachment 527407
> View attachment 527408


Whats the name of first gun


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 527296


Repost


----------



## AMG_12

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Not sure if poster before- found them on social media somewhere ages ago;
> 
> AK & T-80UD
> 
> View attachment 527166
> View attachment 527167
> View attachment 527168
> View attachment 527169
> View attachment 527170
> View attachment 527171


Posted by me in multimedia thread last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Game.Invade said:


> Posted by me in multimedia thread last year.


Sorry lalaji.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

Train Together to fight Together, Shaheen VII joint air exercise concludes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Gulraiz Ghouri .*
December 14 at 11:10 PM · 
*
TODAY A WONDERFUL DAY AT TOCHI MESS*

Tochi Mess (Miranshah, FATA) which dates as far back as *1904,* still harbours the bricks, lamp posts, cupboards and doors of that time. While standing there, I could feel the echoes of the past telling me a story of defiance and perseverance. A lot of wars have been won and lost in that region and they are reflected in every nook and corner of that place. I saw news articles and headlines of the various battles against Britishers and tribesmen that transported me to a very violent and savage time that this place has witnessed. Yet, in a war torn area like Miran Shah, North Waziristan it gave the illusion of security. The moment I would walk out of the doors, that false perception of tranquility would disappear. Tochi Mess was like a paradise in a war torn area where you could easily forget about the mundane and harsh realities of life in Miranshah, North Waziristan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

soran tomb, Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Talon

The 101st JF-17 #251 (lead aircraft)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Salute to Pakistan Armed Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Minister for Defence Pervez Khattak and Governor Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Shah Farman visited South Waziristan and saw ongoing border fencing work at Angoor Adda. Both lauded improved security situation and progress of development work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gangsta_rap

Need to give them the same SMG 56 rifles the ones that Sindh Rangers use, the ones with optics and proper attachments.


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Passing out Parade of 110th Midshipmen and 19th Short Service Course held at Naval Academy, Karachi. General Qamar Javed Bajwa, Chief of Army Staff (COAS) was the Chief Guest.


----------



## Zarvan

SSGN kay larkay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

December 25, 2018







The celebrations for the 142nd birth anniversary of Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah began by a contingent of cadets from Pakistan Military Academy in Kakul mounting a ceremonial guard at the Quaid’s mausoleum in Karachi.

Commandant Pakistan Military Academy Major-General Akhtar Nawaz reviewed the parade, laid a floral wreath, presented salute and offered fateha.

The first passing out parade of the PMA was held on December 25, 1948. Then Governor-General of Pakistan Khawaja Nazimuddin presented Quaid-e-Azam banner to the champion company.

According to an Inter-Services Public Relations statement, the Pakistan Military Academy, Kakul has the singular honour of being the only military institution designated as “Quaid-e-Azam’s Own” by the Jinnah as the Colonel-in-Chief of the Academy.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maxpane



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Maxpane



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

PNS Rah Naward

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maxpane



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## muhammadali233

Maxpane said:


> View attachment 529547


photoshop hum sharminda hain


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Maxpane



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maxpane




----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Maxpane said:


> View attachment 529374


Why


----------



## Maxpane

Storm bombardier said:


> Why


lol it was just a joke


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Maxpane said:


> lol it was just a joke


Ohkay


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Maxpane said:


> View attachment 529547


May I use this?



Maxpane said:


> View attachment 528960


Question, why does the armed forces use these pathetic swords? Why not something like an indigenous, arabian, Turkish swords or even the katana? These look dumb.


----------



## Maxpane

i think thats tradition


Pakhtoon yum said:


> May I use this?
> 
> 
> Question, why does the armed forces use these pathetic swords? Why not something like an indigenous, arabian, Turkish swords or even the katana? These look dumb.



sure sir


Pakhtoon yum said:


> May I use this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Pakhtoon yum said:


> May I use this?
> 
> 
> Question, why does the armed forces use these pathetic swords? Why not something like an indigenous, arabian, Turkish swords or even the katana? These look dumb.


Pretty sure they are somewhat indigenous; the sword has Islamic inscriptions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Pretty sure they are somewhat indigenous; the sword has Islamic inscriptions.


The Brits use them, it's their military sword not ours. I really hope they change the sword, to something more our appearance.



Maxpane said:


> i think thats tradition


Meh, its British and the sword is too thin and ugly in my opinion.


----------



## Maxpane

Pakhtoon yum said:


> The Brits use them, it's their military sword not ours. I really hope they change the sword, to something more our appearance.


sir i think because we inherited British traditions as our uniform , way of prade and other stuff is inspiration from British traditions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparten

Pakhtoon yum said:


> May I use this?
> 
> 
> Question, why does the armed forces use these pathetic swords? Why not something like an indigenous, arabian, Turkish swords or even the katana? These look dumb.


Dude, there is no such thing. Swords were like firearms, different types for different troops and situations. The curved swords that so many claim is an Islamic sword, is not. It’s a cavalry sabre. It’s curve makes it’s better at slashing, useful from horseback. Straight sword swords were typically infantry use, better for stabbing.
Islamic armies used both. So did their enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1970's — with Lesley AVM Middlecoat and AVM Farooq Umar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

sparten said:


> Dude, there is no such thing. Swords were like firearms, different types for different troops and situations. The curved swords that so many claim is an Islamic sword, is not. It’s a cavalry sabre. It’s curve makes it’s better at slashing, useful from horseback. Straight sword swords were typically infantry use, better for stabbing.
> Islamic armies used both. So did their enemies.


Right ok, you would agree that we should use a local sword design though, not this British one.



Maxpane said:


> sir i think because we inherited British traditions as our uniform , way of prade and other stuff is inspiration from British traditions
> 
> View attachment 529901


It should change is what I am saying, we should develop military traditions that are unique to us. From the military music instruments to the swords and boots


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 1987Butt




----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aiman_hashmi.25

1987Butt said:


> View attachment 530020
> 
> 
> View attachment 530021


this click is fabulous.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Group Photo of Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi with the prize winners of efficiency shields during the ceremony of Annual Fleet Efficiency Competition 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1987Butt

KILLER
















BABA



Aiman talha hashmi said:


> this click is fabulous.


THANKS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

Pakhtoon yum said:


> May I use this?
> 
> 
> Question, why does the armed forces use these pathetic swords? Why not something like an indigenous, arabian, Turkish swords or even the katana? These look dumb.



Yara,

The military does not have the time to retrofit all aspects of its traditions to be more "arabized". Nobody bothers over such things. There is a tradition and also a practical aspect to using what we use. During drill or on parade, you can well image how hard it would be to handle a scimitar (a sword with a curved blade).

Whether they look dumb or not, that is debatable. One may even say, why drill with a sword in this day and age!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

blain2 said:


> Yara,
> 
> The military does not have the time to retrofit all aspects of its traditions to be more "arabized". Nobody bothers over such things. There is a tradition and also a practical aspect to using what we use. During drill or on parade, you can well image how hard it would be to handle a scimitar (a sword with a curved blade).
> 
> Whether they look dumb or not, that is debatable. One may even say, why drill with a sword in this day and age!


I believe the words "it's cool" works


----------



## blain2

Thorough Pro said:


> Good for photo shoot maybe, but they need to take cover behind the rocks not become juicy targets on top.


It is for a photo shoot otherwise do you think troops would move with the national colors sticking out of their backs giving away their positions?


----------



## Mujahid

*Fly-pasts of JF-17 jets over the capital, reason unknown.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Mujahid said:


> *Fly-pasts of JF-17 jets over the capital, reason unknown.*


How is that building not built yet


----------



## 1987Butt

Mujahid said:


> *Fly-pasts of JF-17 jets over the capital, reason unknown.*




thundering



Pakhtoon yum said:


> How is that building not built yet


under construction


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

1987Butt said:


> thundering
> 
> 
> under construction


For a very, very long time


----------



## 1987Butt

Pakhtoon yum said:


> For a very, very long time


yup very very long, but hope now it will be done soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

1987Butt said:


> yup very very long, but hope now it will be done soon


Same, it's one ugly building though


----------



## Maxpane



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

A 100 were active before !


----------



## AMG_12

Storm bombardier said:


> A 100 were active before !
> View attachment 530791


Seems like the induction of first locally manufactured unit/regiment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pakhtoon yum said:


> How is that building not built yet


Is this on constitution avenue or something?

Its fate was in limbo.. illegal construction or something.



Game.Invade said:


> Seems like the induction of first locally manufactured unit/regiment.


Lalay, these were problematic.. chinese were called to work out kinks, they also set up a workshop for these.

Apart from that there was an MODP report about an indigenous “Advanced Multi Rocket Launching System”.. 

@HRK



1987Butt said:


> View attachment 530020
> 
> 
> View attachment 530021


Bottom pic is indian army.. see the INSAS rifle?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Is this on constitution avenue or something?
> 
> Its fate was in limbo.. illegal construction or something.
> 
> 
> Lalay, these were problematic.. chinese were called to work out kinks, they also set up a workshop for these.
> 
> Apart from that there was an MODP report about an indigenous “Advanced Multi Rocket Launching System”..
> 
> @HRK
> 
> 
> Bottom pic is indian army.. see the INSAS rifle?
> 
> View attachment 530803


Naah


----------



## aiman_hashmi.25

Maxpane said:


> View attachment 529867


nyc click


----------



## AMG_12

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Is this on constitution avenue or something?
> 
> Its fate was in limbo.. illegal construction or something.
> 
> 
> Lalay, these were problematic.. chinese were called to work out kinks, they also set up a workshop for these.
> 
> Apart from that there was an MODP report about an indigenous “Advanced Multi Rocket Launching System”..
> 
> @HRK
> 
> 
> Bottom pic is indian army.. see the INSAS rifle?
> 
> View attachment 530803


Perhaps an improved version of A-100 tailored as per our specs?


----------



## HRK

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lalay, these were problematic.. chinese were called to work out kinks, they also set up a workshop for these.
> 
> Apart from that there was an MODP report about an indigenous “Advanced Multi Rocket Launching System”..
> 
> @HRK


actually two systems were mention one indigenous system and other was mention as indigenous development of Rockets for existing sys ..... I think today's announcement of A-100 is related to item "b" of the table attach below

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Rear Admiral Muhammad Fayyaz Gilani has taken over as Commander Coast





__ https://www.facebook.com/










..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Falcons of the PAF, Squadron Leader Sarfaraz Ahmed Rafiqui 

Standing L to R, C/T Aslam, Baseer,Rashid Bhatti,Saleem(Mullan)29th.GD(P),(Late)Zahoor,Qasid.Sitting L to R, Ali Kazim,28th.GD.Flt. Lt.Afzal Chaudhry,Sqn.Leader Rafique,Flt. Lt. Saleem Iqbal(Late),26th GD. Moin 27th GD







On Sep 3, 1965 IAF Gnat (seen in left along with F-86 Sabre) flown by Sqn Ldr Brijpal Singh Sikand surrenders to PAF’s No.9 F-104 Starfighter during an air combat. The Indian pilot landed aircraft on pasrur airfield near Gujranwala and was taken Prison Of war (POW). Later Sqn Ldr Saad Hatmi flew that captured Gnat from Pusrur to Sargodha, which is now placed in PAF museum in Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zulfiqar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Zulfiqar said:


> View attachment 531053
> View attachment 531054


That tank is going to fire right threw the fence


----------



## Talon

Maxpane said:


> View attachment 529063


This is not a place to post memes

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Maxpane

Hodor said:


> This is not a place to post memes


ok. sorry sir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulfiqar

Pakhtoon yum said:


> That tank is going to fire right threw the fence



No, probably for firing across the hill or in indirect mode backed up by coaxial mg and 12.7 mm as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blain2

Pakhtoon yum said:


> That tank is going to fire right threw the fence


It is being used as static artillery gun. Meaning involved in indirect fire which requires barrel to be elevated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

blain2 said:


> It is being used as static artillery gun. Meaning involved in indirect fire which requires barrel to be elevated.


That makes sense, thanks


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AMG_12

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 531554
> View attachment 531555
> View attachment 531556
> View attachment 531557
> View attachment 531558


We could've come up with something more modular instead of these forts. By the looks of it, they're not really ambush protected and quite exposed to any indirect fire. When the British built forts, there were no Taliban with Mortars and Rockets but today, we face a strong enemy, be it ANA or TTP/IS. One way to improve the outer perimeter is using Hesco gabions.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Game.Invade said:


> We could've come up with something more modular instead of these forts. By the looks of it, they're not really ambush protected and quite exposed to any indirect fire. When the British built forts, there were no Taliban with Mortars and Rockets but today, we face a strong enemy, be it ANA or TTP/IS. One way to improve the outer perimeter is using Hesco gabions.


They have bunkers or so the interviewed army personal was saying



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 531554
> View attachment 531555
> View attachment 531556
> View attachment 531557
> View attachment 531558


The top FC personal looks like a beast, you wouldn't wanna mess with him. Kinda looks like someone from GOT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

P-3C orion of Pakistan navy.

The long boom at the back is a magnetic anomaly detector.
The aircraft already has stored data about Earth's magnetic field. The boom compares the earth's magnetism with stored data while flying over the sea. Any large metallic object will disrupt the magnetic field.The boom at the back detects the change caused in earth's magnetic field , pinpointing a submarine.
That large metallic object can be deep in the sea such as a submarine.

However it may be noted that such mode of submarine detection is very resource intensive and can take too long as the aircraft has to fly in a grid pattern over large oceanic areas.

For that reason this aircraft and it's magnetic system of detection is only used when the submarine has gone quiet or is too silent to be detected by Sonars, or is used in conjunction with Sonars.
Once sonars detect the submarine and an approximate location is established then these aircrafts are sent to pinpoint the submarine and finish the job.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JPMM

ghazi52 said:


> P-3C orion of Pakistan navy.
> 
> The long boom at the back is a magnetic anomaly detector.
> The aircraft already has stored data about Earth's magnetic field. The boom compares the earth's magnetism with stored data while flying over the sea. Any large metallic object will disrupt the magnetic field.The boom at the back detects the change caused in earth's magnetic field , pinpointing a submarine.
> That large metallic object can be deep in the sea such as a submarine.
> 
> However it may be noted that such mode of submarine detection is very resource intensive and can take too long as the aircraft has to fly in a grid pattern over large oceanic areas.
> 
> For that reason this aircraft and it's magnetic system of detection is only used when the submarine has gone quiet or is too silent to be detected by Sonars, or is used in conjunction with Sonars.
> Once sonars detect the submarine and an approximate location is established then these aircrafts are sent to pinpoint the submarine and finish the job.



Modernised in Portugal by OGMA. Good job!

Thanks lovely photo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi addressing the participants of Air War course at PAF Air war college.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2376187589118881





Aay your army got new camera + director

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Maxpane



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Maxpane said:


> View attachment 532182


What's the fun of putting a fence when you can actually climb up over it


----------



## AMG_12

Storm bombardier said:


> What's the fun of putting a fence when you can actually climb up over it


Perhaps you can try climbing India Pakistan border fence, would appreciate a gopro recording of your head being blown out by a sniper.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Storm bombardier said:


> What's the fun of putting a fence when you can actually climb up over it


That's very cute



Game.Invade said:


> Perhaps you can try climbing India Pakistan border fence, would appreciate a gopro recording of your head being blown out by a sniper.


Don't feed the troll lmao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Pakhtoon yum said:


> That's very cute
> 
> 
> Don't feed the troll lmao


I am not a troll .seriously


----------



## Zulfiqar

PMA in snow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Storm bombardier said:


> I am not a troll .seriously



Once can certainly try;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bananarepublic

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Once can certainly try;
> 
> View attachment 532863
> View attachment 532864
> View attachment 532865
> View attachment 532856
> View attachment 532857
> View attachment 532858
> View attachment 532859
> View attachment 532860
> View attachment 532861
> View attachment 532862



These have been posted before


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

bananarepublic said:


> These have been posted before


Yes, its a reply to our indian friend.

These are new;











*Arms & explosives cache & IED disfusing - FC II ;



The BDU guy is the hurt locker!
*

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yes, its a reply to our indian friend.
> 
> These are new;
> 
> View attachment 532874
> 
> 
> View attachment 532875
> 
> 
> *Arms & explosives cache & IED disfusing - FC II ;
> 
> 
> 
> The BDU guy is the hurt locker!
> *
> View attachment 532876
> View attachment 532877
> View attachment 532878
> View attachment 532879
> View attachment 532880
> View attachment 532881
> View attachment 532882



Nice find!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Zulfiqar said:


> View attachment 532524
> View attachment 532525
> View attachment 532526
> View attachment 532527
> View attachment 532528
> View attachment 532529
> View attachment 532530
> View attachment 532531
> View attachment 532532
> View attachment 532533
> PMA in snow


Beautiful


----------



## hassan1

glider name?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

President UN General Assembly Maria Fernanda visits Centre of International Peace and Stability in Islamabad on Monday. PHOTO: ISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@Zarvan joins the army;

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## ghazi52

*Gulraiz Ghouri *
Balochistan.
Panjpai ,, Zero Line at Afghanistan Border

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zulfiqar

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Zarvan joins the army;
> 
> View attachment 534436




I don't know the protection level and coverage of the vest. However, I still can't figure out why the army chose a significant number of these vests in black colour considering the same colour is not found in nature much. At Least the previous vests were in camo pattern.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

ghazi52 said:


> *Gulraiz Ghouri *
> Balochistan.
> Panjpai ,, Zero Line at Afghanistan Border


Looks new ?? Gernail jag gayei ??


----------



## gangsta_rap

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Zarvan joins the army;



It was only a matter of time..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistani Air Force Hawker Tempest 2 A129 (1949)







PAF Hawker Sea Fury two-seat trainer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Storm bombardier said:


> Looks new ?? Gernail jag gayei ??


http://www.dawn.com/news/1133312


https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/navistar-will-deliver-40-new-mrap-in-calender-year-2017.485578/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> @Zarvan joins the army;
> 
> View attachment 534436


And gets the Rank of NaiK straightaway



hassan1 said:


> glider name?
> View attachment 533962



L-13 Blanik. I learnt Gliding on it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon

Ex chief




Falcon Talon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Hodor said:


> Ex chief
> View attachment 534951
> 
> Falcon Talon
> 
> View attachment 534952


Make sohail in charge project azam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

ghazi52 said:


> *Gulraiz Ghouri *
> Balochistan.
> Panjpai ,, Zero Line at Afghanistan Border



there are soo many parked in Karachi just collecting dust why not put those to use? Its clear they are not going to be returned. Better than losing more men.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Path-Finder said:


> there are soo many parked in Karachi just collecting dust why not put those to use? Its clear they are not going to be returned. Better than losing more men.


still property of US/ISAF forces .... so we can't put them in our use ....



Windjammer said:


> View attachment 535217


any background .... why the Chinese lady is sadqa wary to him ....??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

HRK said:


> any background .... why the Chinese lady is sadqa wary to him ....??


May be she wants him for a Damad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mumm-Ra

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 535217



I am surprised she likes the beard. Mostly women in Korea/Japan like clean shaven guys. Perhaps Chinese are different.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cuirassier

SS Group

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

@PakSword @Zee-shaun @Areesh @Arsalan @waz @Horus Hazrat @Zarvan @django @Zibago @Umair Nawaz @Major Sam @Patriot & Ready @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan @DESERT FIGHTER @maximuswarrior @Maxpane @Pakhtoon yum @Army research @Hakikat ve Hikmet @war&peace @HRK @Rafi @Dubious @BHarwana @Windjammer @Indus Pakistan @Gryphon

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Awan68

Xlvee01 said:


> I am surprised she likes the beard. Mostly women in Korea/Japan like clean shaven guys. Perhaps Chinese are different.


Korean, chinese men cant grow manly beards.


----------



## FLIR

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 535217


is ki to nikal pari!!


----------



## CriticalThought

Xlvee01 said:


> I am surprised she likes the beard. Mostly women in Korea/Japan like clean shaven guys. Perhaps Chinese are different.



Haha true story. My Vietnamese firend's two/three year old niece. Touches my beard, then starts pointing at the picture of her own father. Touches my beard, points. Repeat! Can't understand what's going on through her mind, but Islam is the religion of nature (Fitrat) and young souls are attracted towards nature.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mumm-Ra

Awan68 said:


> Korean, chinese men cant grow manly beards.



Doesn't have to do with manliness bro. The Koreans consider beard and even a mustache as a sign of laziness. The majority like their men clean shaven.



CriticalThought said:


> Haha true story. My Vietnamese firend's two/three year old niece. Touches my beard, then starts pointing at the picture of her own father. Touches my beard, points. Repeat! Can't understand what's going on through her mind, but Islam is the religion of nature (Fitrat) and young souls are attracted towards nature.



Hahaha...That's a cute story bro.


----------



## Awan68

Xlvee01 said:


> Doesn't have to do with manliness bro. The Koreans consider beard and even a mustache as a sign of laziness. The majority like their men clean shaven.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha...That's a cute story bro.


Mate, humans tend to develop excuses when they lack something, it is utter stupidity to classify beards with laziness. They simply dont grow them cause they cant. That doesnt make them any less manly, but it is what it is.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mumm-Ra

Awan68 said:


> Mate, humans tend to develop excuses when they lack something, it is utter stupidity to classify beards with laziness. They simply dont grow them cause they cant. That doesnt make them any less manly, but it is what it is.



For you it may be considered stupid but for them, it is what it is.


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zarrar

.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Back to War

nice collections


----------



## khanasifm

Abu Zarrar said:


> .
> View attachment 535636



Asf ?


----------



## Abu Zarrar

khanasifm said:


> Asf ?


yes


----------



## Talon



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

@credit; @Windjammer

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cuirassier

Captured Kukri by 19 FF from 3/9 GR, Shakargarh 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talon

Guess the pit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

TF141 said:


> Captured Kukri by 19 FF from 3/9 GR, Shakargarh 1971.
> View attachment 536374


It's a replica where is the original..


----------



## Cuirassier

Storm bombardier said:


> It's a replica where is the original..


Trophies as small as these tend to be lost in a long period of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cuirassier

Captured Indian bayonet with 19FF from Shakargarh 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Back to War

hey guys, 
I wanna make a video about Pakistan army, but i cant finde video material about the pakistan army in good quality (HD or 4K). If you have something for me, write the link in here. Thanks


----------



## Imran Khan

choty aik chaay laana apny general sahab ayee hain

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clairvoyant

Hodor said:


> Guess the pit
> 
> View attachment 536445


K.8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Back to War said:


> hey guys,
> I wanna make a video about Pakistan army, but i cant finde video material about the pakistan army in good quality (HD or 4K). If you have something for me, write the link in here. Thanks


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEwlPFzuck7KyNAnsujkkFg

most videos in that channel should be in HD


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talon

OC 7 sqn





Polished







Windjammer said:


> View attachment 536626
> 
> 
> View attachment 536627


Non MLU days

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

@Hodor , Sir any luck with material on Falcon Talon-3


----------



## gangsta_rap

Big middle finger to all the dimwits who still think the US is an all out enemy to Pakistan


----------



## CriticalThought

GIANTsasquatch said:


> Big middle finger to all the dimwits who still think the US is an all out enemy to Pakistan



With friends like yourself, who needs enemies?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Talon

Windjammer said:


> @Hodor , Sir any luck with material on Falcon Talon-3
> 
> 
> View attachment 536653


No sir


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 536626
> 
> 
> View attachment 536627


Would it kill them to make the tattoos bigger?


----------



## HRK



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jinn Baba

Hodor said:


> Guess the pit
> 
> View attachment 536445



Mirage?


----------



## khanasifm

Reflection gives it away k-8p


----------



## CriticalThought

khanasifm said:


> Reflection gives it away k-8p



His badge shows the letters for TEAM.


----------



## Mrc

I do hope we dont have any fools up there who start trusting Americans again just caz they sent few planes for excercise




CriticalThought said:


> With friends like yourself, who needs enemies?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy is handing over around 2,000 kgs of hashish to Anti Narcotics Force, seized near Pasni, Balochistan


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/General-Dynamics-F-16A-ADF-Fighting-Falcon/1610







http://falcons.pk/photo/Chengdu-F-7PG/1578

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Gulraiz Ghouri

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Eat lead, Kunts!*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Liquidmetal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Liquidmetal said:


>


First 2 aren’t ours.
The bottom too are too old, from 2011-12. 
The (4 & last one) is from some Regimental level training ex?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder-Block-2/1627

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talon

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> First 2 aren’t ours.
> The bottom too are too old, from 2011-12.
> The (4 & last one) is from some Regimental level training ex?


"Eat lead" photo u posted is also a repost...kindly stop acting like you own this forum and have immunity to post whatever you want.Pointing out other armies is ok but if its a repost then let it be man koi gunah ni ho gya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hodor said:


> "Eat lead" photo u posted is also a repost...kindly stop acting like you own this forum and have immunity to post whatever you want.Pointing out other armies is ok but if its a repost then let it be man koi gunah ni ho gya.


I dont have an issue regarding accepting my mistakes, infact I encourage ppl to post newer pics.

As for immunity and all.

Grow up dude, angry phupo na ban.

@Irfan Baloch plz remove that pic bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Multinational Maritime Exercise AMAN-19 concluded today. President of Pakistan, Chief Minister Sindh, Defence Minister, Minister of Defence Production, Chairman JCSC, three services chief, Ambassadors, defence and Naval attaches and number of other guests witnessed spectacular sea maneuvers and International Fleet Review in the North Arabian Sea. The exercise displayed a resolve of 46 countries under the title “Together for Peace”.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Multinational Maritime Exercise AMAN-19

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Talon

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I dont have an issue regarding accepting my mistakes, infact I encourage ppl to post newer pics.
> 
> As for immunity and all.
> 
> Grow up dude, angry phupo na ban.
> 
> @Irfan Baloch plz remove that pic bro.


Actually you need to grow up cuz its you who's always crying "ye picture to mene apne paida hone se bhe pehle post ki thi tmne dobara q post kr di" So yeah..!!
And if you are so keen to point out others mistakes then stop making mistakes yourself.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hodor said:


> Actually you need to grow up cuz its you who's always crying "ye picture to mene apne paida hone se bhe pehle post ki thi tmne dobara q post kr di" So yeah..!!
> And if you are so keen to point out others mistakes then stop making mistakes yourself.


Ive been updating this thread since ages, if you hadn’t noticed.
And I point it out so that this thread doesnt become a relic like before.
I do make mistakes (once in a blue moon), happens. I stand corrected, no biggie.. not a random shyt poster!

Why do you have to be so aggressive on a thread like a spoilt child wanting candy or a teen girl on her periods.
So relax and calm down.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## pzfz

Hodor said:


> "Eat lead" photo u posted is also a repost...kindly stop acting like you own this forum and have immunity to post whatever you want.Pointing out other armies is ok but if its a repost then let it be man koi gunah ni ho gya.



You're right. "Eat lead" should also have not been posted. Should be taken down. It's completely useless.

You're wrong though on the whole, posting pics again is needlessly wasting bandwidth and gives an impression of amateurism of this forum. It also fails to show how Pak armed forces have change over time. It's stupid fanboyism and it would be better for you and those that post fake pics/selfies/oldies to acknowledge the wrong instead of crying about who or what runs this forum.

I'll go one further, these ceremonies that show nothing but mustaches and suits don't add anything to this forum. Add memes and posters to this as well. Same goes for a pic of the same pic from a gazillion angles and vantages. Makes no sense. There's 580 pages in this thread and i'll bet there isn't even 50 pages of real, original, useful content.

One of the reasons (along with indik trolls and army fanboys) to not take this forum seriously.


----------



## Talon

pzfz said:


> You're right. "Eat lead" should also have not been posted. Should be taken down. It's completely useless.
> 
> You're wrong though on the whole, posting pics again is needlessly wasting bandwidth and gives an impression of amateurism of this forum. It also fails to show how Pak armed forces have change over time. It's stupid fanboyism and it would be better for you and those that post fake pics/selfies/oldies to acknowledge the wrong instead of crying about who or what runs this forum.
> 
> I'll go one further, these ceremonies that show nothing but mustaches and suits don't add anything to this forum. Add memes and posters to this as well. Same goes for a pic of the same pic from a gazillion angles and vantages. Makes no sense. There's 580 pages in this thread and i'll bet there isn't even 50 pages of real, original, useful content.
> 
> One of the reasons (along with indik trolls and army fanboys) to not take this forum seriously.


Better for me? Dude I am myself against fanboyism and have never posted selfies,memes, fake and old stuff.I always try to post authentic and valid content.If you had followed my posts you wouldn't have said that.Also I have pointed out many people on posting memes and false stuff even few senior members here.

As far as BW and pages of this thread are concerned desertfighter himself is also responsible for ruining it as he is always mentioning people that's its a repost etc.He has asked certain people (wont name them) multiple times not to post selfies and they still post such stuff.Jb unhon ny asr hi ni lena to her dfa point out krne ka faida?

And if he wants people not to do reposts then he should start that with himself.Dosron ki reposts yad rehti hain apni bari memory issues?
End of discussion.
PEACE!!!


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Old picture

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hodor said:


> Better for me? Dude I am myself against fanboyism and have never posted selfies,memes, fake and old stuff.I always try to post authentic and valid content.If you had followed my posts you wouldn't have said that.Also I have pointed out many people on posting memes and false stuff even few senior members here.
> 
> As far as BW and pages of this thread are concerned desertfighter himself is also responsible for ruining it as he is always mentioning people that's its a repost etc.He has asked certain people (wont name them) multiple times not to post selfies and they still post such stuff.Jb unhon ny asr hi ni lena to her dfa point out krne ka faida?
> 
> And if he wants people not to do reposts then he should start that with himself.Dosron ki reposts yad rehti hain apni bari memory issues?
> End of discussion.
> PEACE!!!


Papu on the previous 400+ pages (since 2012-13) how many times have i incidentally posted older pics?
There is a difference between shyt posting and incidental reposts.

Alot of people only post older pics 99% of the time(one of the reasons ive pretty much stopped posting here since weeks now).

Balawaja zananioun ki tarah rolla dal rahay ho tum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vortex

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/



It’s good but if it is for army, then they should go for martial arts like penchak or krav maga style. Less drama and more results driven.

I could be wrong


----------



## Zarvan

Vortex said:


> It’s good but if it is for army, then they should go for martial arts like penchak or krav maga style. Less drama and more results driven.
> 
> I could be wrong


They are also taught Krav Maga. They are taught mix techniques some from one some from others

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kurlang

Zarvan said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


I think it's a badly choreographed and poorly timed demo. 
I am assuming that the hand to hand combat skills are closely gaurded and not shown in demos.
This is just an assumption as I am no expert of it.


----------



## YeBeWarned

starting to hate watching our soldiers with G3 ...


----------



## Cuirassier

Starlord said:


> starting to hate watching our soldiers with G3 ...


Cmon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 538033
> 
> 
> View attachment 538034
> 
> 
> View attachment 538035


I know it's silly but what if ground crew forgot to remove these covers [emoji12] will they work


----------



## Windjammer

Storm bombardier said:


> I know it's silly but what if ground crew forgot to remove these covers [emoji12] will they work


Which covers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Windjammer said:


> Which covers.


[emoji12]


----------



## TOPGUN

Storm bombardier said:


> [emoji12]
> View attachment 540373



Silly question to ask .. does your air force leave the so called covers on ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


>



Looks like 2 z-9ec are for sar with winch and other 4 with asw capability with dipping sonar totaling 6 ??


----------



## ghazi52

We are honoured. Pakistani Army’s special commandos assisted Saudi forces in suppressing the Grand Mosque seizure, occurred between November and December 1979.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

TOPGUN said:


> Silly question to ask .. does your air force leave the so called covers on ?


That's what I am saying what if ground crew forgot to take it off will they work 

Sent from my SM-J600G using Defence.pk mobile app


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Storm bombardier said:


> That's what I am saying what if ground crew forgot to take it off will they work
> 
> Sent from my SM-J600G using Defence.pk mobile app


Nothing, the missile doesnt lunch from the tip


----------



## gangsta_rap

ghazi52 said:


> We are honoured. Pakistani Army’s special commandos assisted Saudi forces in suppressing the Grand Mosque seizure, occurred between November and December 1979.


saudi national guard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Storm bombardier said:


> [emoji12]
> View attachment 540373


nope it will not simple answer



Storm bombardier said:


> That's what I am saying what if ground crew forgot to take it off will they work
> 
> Sent from my SM-J600G using Defence.pk mobile app


AIM-9 missile seeker is under this cover they keep it civered to save it from weather dust and other damages . if seeker is covered missile will be blind

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Imran Khan said:


> nope it will not simple answer
> 
> 
> AIM-9 missile seeker is under this cover they keep it civered to save it from weather dust and other damages . if seeker is covered missile will be blind


Thanks 

Sent from my SM-J600G using Defence.pk mobile app

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder-Block-2/1654







http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/1653







http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder-Block-2/1655

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/public/Photos/Photo-1657.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

Recommend Additional under wing pylon for aam next to the jack up point (circled) on the wing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

ghazi52 said:


> We are honoured. Pakistani Army’s special commandos assisted Saudi forces in suppressing the Grand Mosque seizure, occurred between November and December 1979.


That is Saudi National Guard troops. No Pakistan troops were on the ground during this operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Thorough Pro

Do you watch this wing pic everyday before going to sleep?



khanasifm said:


> Recommend Additional under wing pylon for aam next to the jack up point (circled) on the wing
> 
> View attachment 540732
> 
> 
> View attachment 540733

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

blain2 said:


> That is Saudi National Guard troops. No Pakistan troops were on the ground during this operation.


I have heard contrary, could you explain more please?


----------



## gangsta_rap

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> I have heard contrary, could you explain more please?


French were involved pakistanis weren't


----------



## blain2

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> I have heard contrary, could you explain more please?


People assume that since Pakistani troops were in KSA, they were involved here. The Saudis had their own forces and asked the French for assistance in planning the operation.

Keep in mind that whilst Pakistan would have been ready to assist, in internal matters of friendly countries, it tends to stay away. Had the Saudis asked, I am sure the Pakistanis would have helped, but this siege was a matter of prestige for the Saudi government as the caretakers of the Haram and they wanted to ensure that their own security forces got the job done.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon

Risalpur

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

air marshal said:


> http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder-Block-2/1654
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/1653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder-Block-2/1655


What if blk 3 has canards ?


----------



## truthseeker2010

Hodor said:


> View attachment 541254



Rafiqui?


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Why is it in Turkey??


hassan1 said:


> View attachment 541372
> View attachment 541373
> View attachment 541374


----------



## Talon

truthseeker2010 said:


> Rafiqui?


Yeah



Ahmet Pasha said:


> Why is it in Turkey??


It was coming from Lajes


----------



## Shabi1

Storm bombardier said:


> What if blk 3 has canards ?


Block-3 will be major internal change with same basic layout.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1

PAF Auster J-5F Aiglet Trainer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Shabi1 said:


> Block-3 will be major internal change with same basic layout.


That's sad


----------



## ghazi52

Staff Major General (Sea) Abdullah Bin Hassan Al-Sulaiti, Commander Qatar Emiri Naval Forces inspecting Guard of Honour on his arrival at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder-Block-2/1672

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistani soldiers stand next to what Pakistan says is the wreckage of an Indian fighter jet shot down in Pakistan controlled Kashmir at Somani area in Bhimber district near the Line of Control on February 27, 2019.


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistani soldiers watch over potential Indian troop movements with binoculars at the Chakothi post near Pakistan-India border.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pindi Boy

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 542733


He lacks basic gear ie helmets Kevlar jackets radio...


----------



## circuitbaba

Here is the video which shows JF-17 chasing a SU-30 MKI
Mashallah Allah gave us the day where our efforts in JF-17 destroyed India’s best jet


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

FC helping people in Balochistan, after heavy snowfall;

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Thorough Pro

Watching the gun camera footage



hassan1 said:


> View attachment 542234

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Army helicopter 

Security forces have been moved to assist the civil administration in rescue and relief operations for flood victims in various parts of Balochistan,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Talwar e Pakistan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pindi Boy

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan Army helicopter
> 
> Security forces have been moved to assist the civil administration in rescue and relief operations for flood victims in various parts of Balochistan,


Floods in winter ?? That too in dessert

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Air Chief Mujahid Anwar Khan has said Pakistan Air Force (PAF) is fully prepared to respond to any aggression.

He made the remarks during his visit to forward operating air bases today where he also met with air defense and security staff.

The Air Chief praised the performance and professionalism of Pakistan Air Force for their recent triumph against the enemy.

He said the entire nation is proud of Pakistan Air Force for delivering to the duty of defense and security of the country in the most professional manner.

http://newsfile.radio.gov.pk/20190304/1551695602.mp4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pindi Boy said:


> Floods in winter ?? That too in dessert



*14 die in rain-related incidents in Balochistan, Waziristan*






PESHAWAR/QUETTA: Women and children were among 14 people killed and several more were injured in rain-related incidents in North & South Waziristan and Balochistan on Sunday.

March 04, 2019






Quetta: Motorists (left) face inconvenience due to flooding in C-Avenue on Saturday and (right) people commute during heavy snowfall. —Agencies/File

Authorities say heavy rains and flash floods over the weekend in Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

Security Forces rendered rescue and relief assistance to civil administration for 3rd day in various parts of Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Relief and Rescue Mission underway in Balochistan due to recent Snowfall

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102830125991821312


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 544379
> View attachment 544380
> 
> 
> View attachment 544381


Bhaiya ji, they are actors filming “sherdil” movie lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon

7 squadron in Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Green Arrow



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pindi Boy

@Imran Khan say hi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Pindi Boy said:


> @Imran Khan say hi
> View attachment 544617


this is not abhi's uniform

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

Imran Khan said:


> this is not abhi's uniform


its the uniform of an israeli pilot

very immature of us to hold on to this. it should be returned


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

GIANTsasquatch said:


> its the uniform of an israeli pilot
> 
> very immature of us to hold on to this. it should be returned


Why

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pindi Boy

Imran Khan said:


> this is not abhi's uniform


 i didn't see David star my bad sorry


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## undercover JIX

Pindi Boy said:


> @Imran Khan say hi
> View attachment 544617



Alvi .


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder-Block-2/1679

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Dr. Strangelove said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1102830125991821312


The audio and quality is horrible; is there a better version?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> The audio and quality is horrible; is there a better version?


nah man this is the only


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> The audio and quality is horrible; is there a better version?


Yes, the other one has rabab music


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Pak-Afghan Border Fencing 2019*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi addressing the officers and Sailors during his visit to Pakistan Navy War Ship






Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi visiting forward posts in Creek Area for reviewing operational preparedness of Pakistan Navy


----------



## Sunny4pak

Sunny4pak said:


> *Pak-Afghan Border Fencing 2019*



@TOPGUN Thanks for Liking Sir, I am Obliged.



Sunny4pak said:


>


@alikazmi007 thanks for liking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

FC Balochistan

One of the forgotten warriors of Pakistan who remain all service in combat against BLA, TTP, Smugglers ,Iran and Afghanistan
Photo Credit : Royal Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Posted before?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zulfiqar

Multicam in action.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1105080935479996417

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## YeBeWarned

Zarvan said:


> FC Balochistan
> 
> One of the forgotten warriors of Pakistan who remain all service in combat against BLA, TTP, Smugglers ,Iran and Afghanistan
> Photo Credit : Royal Air Force



Damn that Terrain  our Forces need Mil-35's for Air support .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak




----------



## Amaa'n

Starlord said:


> Damn that Terrain  our Forces need Mil-35's for Air support .


i remember not too long ago when we started fencing the border in Balochistan side, a member was saying it will be easy task and a piece of cake since it is all desert, only a handful of members including Desert Fighter & myself challeneged that because we have been to the area and seen the terrain .....it is no different....there is one the largest mountain range in Balochistan. Terrain is not desert but rugged and mountainous...... i hope now people will understand the on ground situation.....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## YeBeWarned

balixd said:


> i remember not too long ago when we started fencing the border in Balochistan side, a member was saying it will be easy task and a piece of cake since it is all desert, only a handful of members including Desert Fighter & myself challeneged that because we have been to the area and seen the terrain .....it is no different....there is one the largest mountain range in Balochistan. Terrain is not desert but rugged and mountainous...... i hope now people will understand the on ground situation.....


From the looks of it Balochistan is even more difficult than FATA .


----------



## Mujahid

Fighter jets rock the skies of capital as rehearsals begin for Pak Day Parade.


----------



## Mujahid



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mujahid

*Four of the total eight Chinese J-10 aerobatics jets heading towards parade ground.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Screenshot from this video posted above..





What missile is this..
This thing is huge...


----------



## blain2

SD-10.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Credit : @Windjammer

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sohailbarki

ghazi52 said:


>


Finally, they have this smoke on JFTs


----------



## Sunny4pak

شاھین میزایل said:


> View attachment 546962
> 
> 
> Screenshot from this video posted above..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What missile is this..
> This thing is huge...


Dear Its SD-10A


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Sunny4pak said:


> Dear Its SD-10A


Hate these click bait titles 
Refuse to see such video altogether


----------



## Sunny4pak

Irfan Baloch said:


> Hate these click bait titles
> Refuse to see such video altogether


*Sir It has been changed (corrected).*


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JF-17ThunderBlock3

sohailbarki said:


> Finally, they have this smoke on JFTs


Beauty JF 90 Degrees.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Corps Commander Rawalpindi lauds preparedness, courage of soldiers
 
March 21, 2019







The Corps Commander Rawalpindi visited the troops deployed at Siachen on Thursday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

Pride of PAF! In his viper days..............


----------



## ghazi52

*Highlights*

The performance the valiant armed forces during the last month’s India’s provocative actions on ground, air and sea were deliberated
The huddle was the first of its kind ever since the PTI government has assumed the rein of authority
In case the adversary opted to commit mistake yet another time, the reply would be harsher and befitting, the meeting decided

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Resolve of the Soldiers of Pakistan....Pakistan Zindabad 
پاکستان کے سپاہیوں کا عزم۔۔۔۔پاکستان زندہ باد






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadali233

ghazi52 said:


>


5 /6 years old photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## valkyr_96

ghazi52 said:


> Corps Commander Rawalpindi lauds preparedness, courage of soldiers
> 
> March 21, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Corps Commander Rawalpindi visited the troops deployed at Siachen on Thursday.


 This maybe stupid but I noticed that the camo is different shade of white this is not the case on the opposing side. Any particular reason?


----------



## Zulfiqar

valkyr_96 said:


> This maybe stupid but I noticed that the camo is different shade of white this is not the case on the opposing side. Any particular reason?



Both the quilted type and overalls (as in this picture) are used there.

The colour changes to a greyish white from all the kerosene/k2 oil while staying there.

My father has still kept his off white balaclava type head gear (from his siachen tour in mid 90s). Although he does not use it anymore as it is quite warm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## circuitbaba

Air Force knows it shot a Su-30, here is the patch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Day Parade 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

truthseeker2010 said:


> Pride of PAF! In his viper days..............


Still flying vipers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

In morning 31 gun salute

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kurlang

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan Day Parade 2019



Why the women soldiers have no weapon with them, any reason for it.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Nahi hain weapons. Aurat march krwao aur in bechariyon ko weapon dilwao.



Kurlang said:


> Why the women soldiers have no weapon with them, any reason for it.


----------



## Kurlang

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Nahi hain weapons. Aurat march krwao aur in bechariyon ko weapon dilwao.


I don't like aurat March begharti. There must be a reasonable argument.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Bcuz they are in support arms and not in combat arms. Bro.


Kurlang said:


> I don't like aurat March begharti. There must be a reasonable argument.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pak Army organizes exhibition of war weapons in Skardu
 
March 24, 2019
..







Pakistan Army organised an exhibition of war weapons at Skardu Municipal Stadium Today in connection with the Pakistan Day.

Force Commander Gilgit Baltistan Maj General Ehsan Mehmood Khan inaugurated the exhibition.

Force Commander and Senior Minister Gilgit Baltistan Haji Akbar Taban Visited the stalls where the army officials briefed the visitors about the displayed war weapons.

The visitors took keen interest in the displayed weapons and payed tribute to Pak Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Pakistan Day Parade 2019 | Summed Up in 10 Minutes*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi Chairing Pakistan Navy CPOs, Sailors and Civilians Open Forum at Islamabad..


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.





Chief of Army Staff Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa (C) along with Commander of the National Guard of the Kingdom of Bahrain Lieutenant-General Sheikh Mohammed bin Isa bin Salman Al Khalifa and Air Chief Marshal Mujahid Anwar Khan observe the fly-past by Pakistan Air Force JF-17 Thunder fighter jets during the Pakistan Day military parade in Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

FATA Peace & Development.


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghost 125

khanasifm said:


> View attachment 549787
> 
> 
> View attachment 549788


is this LY 80 ?


----------



## Jammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

Ghost 125 said:


> is this LY 80 ?



Yup


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Four Legends of Pakistan Air Force*

R to L : Air Marshal Malik Nur Khan, Air Commodore F.S. Hussain, Air Commodore Mitty Masood
and Wg. Cdr Mervyn L. Middlecoat, just before the 65 War in Sargodha.
Photo Courtesy : Lesley Ann Middlecoat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Leading Surface to Air Missiles Used by Pakistan...!*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Microsoft

ghazi52 said:


>


That's Nauman Ali Khan the SU-30 slayer right?


----------



## notorious_eagle

Microsoft said:


> That's Nauman Ali Khan the SU-30 slayer right?



Nope


----------



## circuitbaba

Yup its him, look at his 5 sqd badge and his face


----------



## ghazi52

Investiture Ceremony held at General Headquarters, Rawalpindi.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Passing out parade held at Pakistan Military Academy Kakul.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

ghazi52 said:


>


explain place occasion etc?
helps to get a context to a ambiguous picture

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

Irfan Baloch said:


> explain place occasion etc?
> helps to get a context to a ambiguous picture



Sir, 
https://arynews.tv/en/pakistan-navy-launches-mangroves-plantation-campaign-at-coastal-belt/


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi confers CNS letter of Commendation to an officer of Pak Marines at PN investiture Ceremony held at Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/Eurocopter-AS-550C-3-Fennec/1774

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Maarkhoor

Irfan Baloch said:


> explain place occasion etc?
> helps to get a context to a ambiguous picture


Mangroves plantation by Pak Navy....

https://dunyanews.tv/en/Pakistan/487162-Pakistan-Navy-launches-mangroves-plantation-campaign


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Pakistan Navy Type 054A Detailed Video*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Pak-Iran Border Fencing 2019*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hayatabad , Peshawar operation

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

From 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CriticalThought

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> From 2017



Body language shows a thoroughly experienced team with vast experience of paradrop. Masha Allah. Alhamdulillah.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cuirassier

Badass Rangers.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Liquidmetal



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Talon

Alan Warnes with Sherdils

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Pakistan Navy Tested "Harbah Cruise Missile" Again*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder-Block-2/1783







http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/1784

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

View attachment 556112

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hasnainfirst



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy personnel were conferred military awards at an investiture ceremony in Islamabad today

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hasnainfirst



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trailer23



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Looks like a G3 modified for DMR role???


Zarvan said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Army research

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Looks like a G3 modified for DMR role???


Dmr are separate , this is a G3M , with a thermal vision scope


----------



## Path-Finder

Army research said:


> Dmr are separate , this is a G3M , with a thermal vision scope


It means NO FN SCAR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Interesting could it be ones made by Aselsan???



Army research said:


> Dmr are separate , this is a G3M , with a thermal vision scope


----------



## Army research

Path-Finder said:


> It means NO FN SCAR


Hahahaha



Ahmet Pasha said:


> Interesting could it be ones made by Aselsan???


Most likely American ones we got during the war on terror , or the shibli tasier series or institute of optronics one


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Interesting could it be ones made by Aselsan???


No, Raytheon.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy personnel team up with University students to conduct tree plantation and clean up drive at Manora.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Any one has the audio clip of that old song
* "Sialkot tu zinda rahey ga"*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mshan44



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Tribute to Paksitani Burraq by Arab youtuber

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

Rear Admiral Muhammad Fayyaz Gilani with Rear Admiral Moazzam Ilyas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Pakistan Navy's Anti-ship Cruise Missiles*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> View attachment 558179
> 
> 
> View attachment 558180
> 
> 
> View attachment 558181
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 558183
> 
> 
> View attachment 558184


Paint balls? Wax bullets what is the white paint on the vehicles seem to erratic to be pre painted?


----------



## Cuirassier

یہ غازی یہ تِیرے پُراسرار بندے،

جِنھیں تُو نے بخشا ہے ذُوقِ خُدائی!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sunny4pak

Three in One & This is Post No. 8888

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

New 




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon

Haiders






Aggressors and Griffins

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maarkhoor



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## baqai

i have noticed that in many pictures eyes are specifically blacked out, is there any reason for this?


----------



## iLION12345_1

baqai said:


> i have noticed that in many pictures eyes are specifically blacked out, is there any reason for this?


Same reason faces are blacked out, to protect identity. Many times just covering the eyes and nose is enough to do so instead of the whole face. Though the second option seems safer. 
There might be another reason, but to me that seems like the only one.


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu Airport





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Talon

Blk 52 from #5 Falcons

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

In spirit of Ramadan Kareem Pakistan Navy shared the blessings of Iftar with over 1000 under privileged personnel at Thatta and Makli with the gesture to remember and take care of others around us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Commonwealth Shield 2019, Uzbekistan:






















































*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pak Turk Exercise:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/1809

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M Abbas Khan Shaheed being taken to his final resting place

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/Harbin-Z-9C-Haitun/1825

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/Mil-Mi-35M-Hind/1818

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## Kompromat

air marshal said:


>



Great effort

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

LCBs or regulars???


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Pak Turk Exercise:
> 
> View attachment 559695
> View attachment 559696
> View attachment 559697
> View attachment 559698
> View attachment 559699
> View attachment 559700
> View attachment 559701
> View attachment 559702
> View attachment 559703


----------



## air marshal

In the loving memory of Flt Lt Mustafa Shahid shaheed - May 17, 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Janjua

I think regular QRF but anyone got pics of LCB with the new camo


Ahmet Pasha said:


> LCBs or regulars???


----------



## Sunny4pak

*What to Expect from JF-17 Block 3?
*






*Correction:* At 4:05 Image Shown instead of PL-15 is MBDA Meteor which is for Representation Purpose.


----------



## ghazi52

LAUNCHING CEREMONY OF FIRST CORVETTE VESSEL BUILT FOR PAKISTAN NAVY HELD IN ROMANIA


----------



## iLION12345_1

Great Janjua said:


> I think regular QRF but anyone got pics of LCB with the new camo


Definitely regular. I don’t get the purpose of calling them QRF? Sentries at checkpoints/guard posts/cantonment entrances etc. All have the same equipment. And recently. They’ve gotten individual Radio sets aswell (yes, normal soldiers). Their gear also changes depending on location and security level. 
The sentries which are only deployed in the mornings (rush hours) etc, mainly in large cantonments usually still carry G3P4s and have The Walkie-Talkie style radios. As in, a little less gear. 
Deployed soldiers usually have backpacks and pouches and such as the Turkish ones are using. I guess ours aren’t because they were traveling over to turkey and didn’t see a use for taking them.
It’s nice to see how far they’ve come from just a rifle and ammo to Proper protection, gear and that professional look.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Janjua

iLION12345_1 said:


> Definitely regular. I don’t get the purpose of calling them QRF? Sentries at checkpoints/guard posts/cantonment entrances etc. All have the same equipment. And recently. They’ve gotten individual Radio sets aswell (yes, normal soldiers). Their gear also changes depending on location and security level.
> The sentries which are only deployed in the mornings (rush hours) etc, mainly in large cantonments usually still carry G3P4s and have The Walkie-Talkie style radios. As in, a little less gear.
> Deployed soldiers usually have backpacks and pouches and such as the Turkish ones are using. I guess ours aren’t because they were traveling over to turkey and didn’t see a use for taking them.
> It’s nice to see how far they’ve come from just a rifle and ammo to Proper protection, gear and that professional look.


Yes they may have the same equipment as a sentry guard or regular soldier but QRF is better trained in terms off dealing with terrorism


----------



## Army research

Great Janjua said:


> Yes they may have the same equipment as a sentry guard or regular soldier but QRF is better trained in terms off dealing with terrorism


Entire battalions, about 234 k in total had been trained at NCT school 2 years ago ,possibly thousands more have in the past 2 years , 
QRF is just regular infantry assigned to always be alert to respond

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iLION12345_1

Great Janjua said:


> Yes they may have the same equipment as a sentry guard or regular soldier but QRF is better trained in terms off dealing with terrorism


I don’t think that’s true. QRF just means a quick response Force. All soldiers unless LCB/SF have the same training and same opportunities to increase that training. QRF isn’t a dedicated role inside the military for them to get special training and designations. All Pakistan military personnel receive Anti terror training, it was made regular after WoT started, pull up any old TV show and you’ll see them training for it. All the Sentries, Patrols, QRF, guards etc are the same. I think the difference in training might come because QRF is almost always infantry (that is, the ones deployed in sensitive areas, the ones back in safe areas are always of the regiment of the thing they’re guarding) and the others can be from any regiment. And a infantry soldier would do a better job of fighting on foot than a gunner or a tanker, which is understandable. But on paper, same training 

Also, does anyone remember that before the LCB came into play. There used to be A small platoon/section (I never knew the actual strength) of Semi-Commando type of personnel with every battalion and such. If you see Wajahat Ali Khans’ or other reporters shows from 2016-17, they were often on camera, especially at the LoC. Have they been merged into the LCB? Because it sounds better for them to be under one banner. Or do they still exist just as a nameless thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Army research

iLION12345_1 said:


> I don’t think that’s true. QRF just means a quick response Force. All soldiers unless LCB/SF have the same training and same opportunities to increase that training. QRF isn’t a dedicated role inside the military for them to get special training and designations. All Pakistan military personnel receive Anti terror training, it was made regular after WoT started, pull up any old TV show and you’ll see them training for it. All the Sentries, Patrols, QRF, guards etc are the same. I think the difference in training might come because QRF is almost always infantry (that is, the ones deployed in sensitive areas, the ones back in safe areas are always of the regiment of the thing they’re guarding) and the others can be from any regiment. And a infantry soldier would do a better job of fighting on foot than a gunner or a tanker, which is understandable. But on paper, same training
> 
> Also, does anyone remember that before the LCB came into play. There used to be A small platoon/section (I never knew the actual strength) of Semi-Commando type of personnel with every battalion and such. If you see Wajahat Ali Khans’ or other reporters shows from 2016-17, they were often on camera, especially at the LoC. Have they been merged into the LCB? Because it sounds better for them to be under one banner. Or do they still exist just as a nameless thing.


No no , the LCB is separate, these are just shock troops for a battlion , equiv to gurkha platoons of Indians , better equipment ( explosives) ammo kit , they are assigned to carry shock attacks against enemies and are directly under the CO , used at critical points in a unit , LCB is a completely separate thing


----------



## Ghost 125

Army research said:


> No no , the LCB is separate, these are just shock troops for a battlion , equiv to gurkha platoons of Indians , better equipment ( explosives) ammo kit , they are assigned to carry shock attacks against enemies and are directly under the CO , used at critical points in a unit , LCB is a completely separate thing


equiv to GATHAK* platoon not gurkha,,, gurkha is a regiment of indian army. In battalion they call it Gathak and we call it commando platoon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

Army research said:


> No no , the LCB is separate, these are just shock troops for a battlion , equiv to gurkha platoons of Indians , better equipment ( explosives) ammo kit , they are assigned to carry shock attacks against enemies and are directly under the CO , used at critical points in a unit , LCB is a completely separate thing


The first and second part of my post was different, In case you had that confused. I know the difference between LCB normal infantry. I was just asking what happened to those Semi-Commando guys. I guess the Shock Troop thing makes sense. The role is well suited to them. And they are called a commando platoon. They’re in between regular infantry (QRF and sentries) and LCB then. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Defence Update | Pakistan's OPV & Chinese Z20*


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Army research

Ghost 125 said:


> equiv to GATHAK* platoon not gurkha,,, gurkha is a regiment of indian army. In battalion they call it Gathak and we call it commando platoon


My bad


----------



## ghazi52

According to ISPR, interacting troops on forward posts along Pak-Afghan Border at Dawatoi in NWTD today, he said for this, Pakistan is solidifying border through fencing, construction of new forts & posts and increase in strength of FC troops to effectively manage the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist

POWINDAH- WHISKEY TANGO

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Cuirassier

The Fist said:


> POWINDAH- WHISKEY TANGO
> View attachment 560775


WTF, swagger


----------



## ghazi52

In 1945 Aerial view of Air Base Korangi Creek, Karachi :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Full HD Pic of a PAF F-16 Block52*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon

Bholari

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aryeih Leib

@Hodor is this Pakistani SF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulfiqar

Ronnie k said:


> @Hodor is this Pakistani SF
> View attachment 561221




Yes, 3 CDO Battalion-SSG (Powindahs).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aryeih Leib

Cool


Zulfiqar said:


> Yes, 3 CDO Battalion-SSG (Powindahs).


----------



## Talon

Ronnie k said:


> @Hodor is this Pakistani SF
> View attachment 561221


Yes,you can find the original post here,he's a Cpt in the SSG


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan fully appreciates importance of peace to sustain the gains achieved by peacekeeping missions..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Ronnie k said:


> @Hodor is this Pakistani SF
> View attachment 561221


Yes, Powindah is a Pashtun tribe



ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan fully appreciates importance of peace to sustain the gains achieved by peacekeeping missions..


That has to atleast be from 2009

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Yes, Powindah is a Pashtun tribe
> 
> 
> That has to atleast be from 2009


Lol, Mullah Powindah was Mehsud.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talon

But first let me take a selfie





Night Strike Eagles

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Cuirassier

TM's Own

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

May 23, 2019







Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa addressing student officers and faculty of Staff Course 2018/19 at Command and Staff College in Quetta today (Thursday).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Erciyes-2019 Commando Exercise hosted by Kayseri's 1st Commando Brigade began in Turkey with Night Air Guide Operation in which 2 Pakistani SSG, 7 Turkish, 2 Azeri & 1 Georgian commando descended by parachutes from 4000 feet.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/Chengdu-F-7P/1837

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Talon

Cleared for landing,check gear down

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Erciyes 2019:
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

*Pakistan's permanent ambassador to UN, Dr Maleha Lodhi with a group of Pakistani female armed forces personnel serving under UN across the Globe.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Talon

USAF and PAF during Falcon Talon 3 :
55th Sqn Shaw AFB




No. 5 Sqn

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17B-Thunder/1169

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hasnainfirst



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TOPGUN

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 562511
> 
> 
> View attachment 562512



Great pictures windy bro, however hence that the mirage is looking bigger then the thunder !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

TOPGUN said:


> Great pictures windy bro, however hence that the mirage is looking bigger then the thunder !!


Why they lined up retired jet F-86?
@Windjammer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Maarkhoor said:


> Why the lined up retired jet F-86?
> @Windjammer


That's not F-86 but FT-5 trainer,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

Windjammer said:


> That's not F-86 but FT-5 trainer,


Ooh my bad....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A MIG-21 of Afghan air force on display at Karachi Museum.
Serial Number 957 was flown by Afghani Pilot who came to Pakistan asking for Political asylum after Afghan Communist Babrak Karmal Government fell.
He was granted Asylum.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FLIR

ghazi52 said:


> A MIG-21 of Afghan air force on display at Karachi Museum.
> Serial Number 957 was flown by Afghani Pilot who came to Pakistan asking for Political asylum after Afghan Communist Babrak Karmal Government fell.
> He was granted Asylum.



where is FITTER?


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aryeih Leib

Windjammer said:


>


Sir desert camo ?


----------



## Army research

Aryeih Leib said:


> Sir desert camo ?


Dust

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon

Aryeih Leib said:


> Sir desert camo ?


Just the color grading by the photo editor..its landing in Sargodha.


----------



## Aryeih Leib

Sorry to say but it looks ugly


Hodor said:


> Just the color grading by the photo editor..its landing in Sargodha.


----------



## Talon

Aryeih Leib said:


> Sorry to say but it looks ugly


I would call it the photographer's fault,he always ruins his photos by over saturation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

One of the best fighter pilot of Pakistan Air Force, Flying officer Aliuddin (later) Vice Chief of Air Staff (3rd from right)

Flying officer Aliuddin holds the record for winning the Sher Afghan Trophy twice in a row. The entire Air Force was eligible to participate and he maintains his record of best fighter pilot with 100% score in 1968 and 1969. No other pilot holds this record.

Sher Afghan Trophy was instituted by Air Marshal Asghar Khan in the 60's and was given to the squadrons and individuals who had the high armament score during the yearly armament competition.

Courtesy : Maliha Ali

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FLIR

ghazi52 said:


> One of the best fighter pilot of Pakistan Air Force, Flying officer Aliuddin (later) Vice Chief of Air Staff (3rd from right)
> 
> Flying officer Aliuddin holds the record for winning the Sher Afghan Trophy twice in a row. The entire Air Force was eligible to participate and he maintains his record of best fighter pilot with 100% score in 1968 and 1969. No other pilot holds this record.
> 
> Sher Afghan Trophy was instituted by Air Marshal Asghar Khan in the 60's and was given to the squadrons and individuals who had the high armament score during the yearly armament competition.
> 
> Courtesy : Maliha Ali



Does anybody have any idea how is this guy 2nd from right I don't know his name but if I am not mistaken he was base commander masroor he appears in the very famous drama about a very famous personality guess?


----------



## Talon

Delta Marshal





Peel off over Peshawar










Chief's plane





Major Sam

Reactions: Like Like:
 7


----------



## haroonn

FLIR said:


> Does anybody have any idea how is this guy 2nd from right I don't know his name but if I am not mistaken he was base commander masroor he appears in the very famous drama about a very famous personality guess?



I think he is Rahim YousafZai. In the PTV drama "Rashid Minhas", he acted as OC Flying, Masroor (Group Captain).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FLIR

Haroon said:


> I think he is Rahim Yousaf Zai. In the PTV drama "Rashid Minhas", he acted as OC Flying, Masroor (Group Captain).



bilkul sahi jawab yeah JF-17 aap ka hoa!!

thanks, man for the information !!


----------



## blain2

FLIR said:


> where is FITTER?


second picture #804.


----------



## Windjammer

*The $50 Million Lethal Office Space.*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FLIR

blain2 said:


> second picture #804.



no, I mean where it is stored just like mig-21?


----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52

Rear Admiral Zahid Ilyas assumes command of Pakistan Navy Fleet

June 04, 2019


----------



## ghazi52

COAS Gen Bajwa spent Eid Ul Fitr with troops along the Line of Control (LoC). According to a tweet shared by DG ISPR, special prayers for the peace, progress and prosperity of the country were made. — Photo courtesy DG ISPR Twitter





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Eid Mubarak to all our protectors.
To all the soldiers on the borders, on the ships at sea , in the air. To all the policemen patrolling our streets... Thank you for your services.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Windjammer said:


>



Windy, which base is this ? thanks.


----------



## Adam_Khan

TOPGUN said:


> Windy, which base is this ? thanks.



It's Paf Shahbaz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Ghani.Khan said:


> It's Paf Shahbaz.



Thanks bro that's what I thought given the new building structures.


----------



## Zulfiqar

Does anyone have hi res images of these patches. The ones worn by air chief and the officer wearing tail chopper patch 

@Windjammer 

@tipu_ssw 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136274474800701440


----------



## truthseeker2010

Windjammer said:


>



Shahbaz is crowded as f***, i am guessing no 5 will move out from there, as soon as there will be an alternate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulfiqar

truthseeker2010 said:


> Shahbaz is crowded as f***, i am guessing no 5 will move out from there, as soon as there will be an alternate.




Don't think so. They financed it heavily via banks less than a decade ago to revamp it.

It would be unwise to move elsewhere for now.


----------



## Talon

Zulfiqar said:


> Does anyone have hi res images of these patches. The ones worn by air chief and the officer wearing tail chopper patch
> 
> @Windjammer
> 
> @tipu_ssw
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136274474800701440

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Imran Khan

truthseeker2010 said:


> Shahbaz is crowded as f***, i am guessing no 5 will move out from there, as soon as there will be an alternate.


bholari may be in future . in fact many of our air bases have same situation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon

Imran Khan said:


> bholari may be in future . in fact many of our air bases have same situation


Probably not... Bholari will host another Mirage sqn but rare chances of No. 5 moving to Bholari.Shahbaz was restructured for No. 5.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy observed World Environment Day with full enthusiasm.


----------



## ghazi52

The Dragon Fly “Mitty Masud”

(This historic photo is from the collection of historian Nasim Yousaf. Mr. Yousaf received this photo from a former Air Chief Marshal of the Pakistan Air Force. In this picture, legendary fighter pilot Wing Commander (later Air Commodore) M. Zafar Masud is standing in front of his Sabre jet with helmet (at the bottom of the photo). The pilots shown are lined up on Feb 02, 1958, prior to flying the sixteen Sabres loop formation, which set a world record.)

Masud was born in Gujranwala, British Punjab State in 1923. Having joined the Royal Air Force in 1943, Masud was sent to Royal Air Force College Cranwell, Great Britain where he did his BSc in Strategic studies and also received a diploma in fighter pilot training. Mitty was by 1947 already an air force pilot and became the youngest pioneer of the newly born Pakistan Air Force.

In 1947, Flight-Lieutenant (Captain) Mitty was deployed in Dhamial Army Air Base where he was put in charge air campaigns during the 1947 Kashmir War. As the war intensified, Mitty was sent to Skardu National Airport where took active participation in air missions under the command of Air-Commodore (Brigadier-General) Ahmad Mukhtar Dogar. In 1948, After the war, Mitty joined the Pakistan Air Force Academy as a research associate and gained MSc in Counter-insurgency in 1952. In 1952, he was promoted to Squadron Leader (Major) rank, and played an instrumental figurative role in the development and establishment in PAF's prestigious combat flying institution Combat Commanders School (CCS), PAF's Top Gun. In 1958, Commander-in-Chief Air-Marshal Asghar Khan chose (then) Wing-Commander (Lieutenant-Colonel) Mitty Masud to organise, train, and lead an aerobatics team of 16 F-86 Sabre jets that set a world record, validating the PAF's place among the well- regarded air arms of the world. Masud organised and sat up the first aerobatics unit as he served its first Commanding officer. In 1972, the Pakistan Air Force officially gave commissioned to Pakistan Air Force Sherdils in an honour of Mitty Masud, who first presented the squadrons its flying colours.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Zulfiqar said:


> Does anyone have hi res images of these patches. The ones worn by air chief and the officer wearing tail chopper patch
> 
> @Windjammer
> 
> @tipu_ssw
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136274474800701440

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/1864

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

Pakistan Air Force Song - Mujahideen-e-Aflaak Song (Remake)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*The Men......
*






*And The Machines.







*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

air marshal said:


> Pakistan Air Force Song - Mujahideen-e-Aflaak Song (Remake)


Cringe level : 1000

They should instead release high res photographs and footage.

Amateur editors will come with a much better videos.

Instead of messing with old classic music.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Cringe level : 1000
> 
> They should instead release high res photographs and footage.
> 
> Amateur editors will come with a much better videos.
> 
> Instead of messing with old classic music.


thanks for warning me
I cant stand these videos with forced music and mismatched graphics

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Irfan Baloch said:


> thanks for warning me
> I cant stand these videos with forced music and mismatched graphics


90s and older music is still enjoyable.
But imagine rahat moaning like a cat “raag alaptay huway” as an SSGN commando pops up in the background.


----------



## Army research

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 90s and older music is still enjoyable.
> But imagine rahat moaning like a cat “raag alaptay huway” as an SSGN commando pops up in the background.


Original 8 minute video much better than modern item numbers by ispr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Guess the Name of This Tanks Guys????



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Sunny4pak said:


> *Guess the Name of This Tanks Guys????
> View attachment 564892
> *


Al Zarrar?


----------



## Sunny4pak

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Al Zarrar?


Nops Sir.


----------



## Aryeih Leib

Mbt 2000 / Al Khalid?


Sunny4pak said:


> Nops Sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

Aryeih Leib said:


> Mbt 2000 / Al Khalid?


Right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon

Viper and Thunder






Haiders

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Norinco VT4





Sunny4pak said:


> *Guess the Name of This Tanks Guys????
> View attachment 564892
> *


----------



## Sunny4pak

Horus said:


> Norinco VT4


Sir its MBT 2000/AK


----------



## FLIR

Sunny4pak said:


> Sir its MBT 2000/AK



how?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

Sunny4pak said:


> Sir its MBT 2000/AK



Look at the turret, rcws.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Air Chief Marshal Mujahid Anwar Khan, Chief of Air Staff at Pakistan Navy War College, Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

AS550 Fennec light gunship of Pakistan Army Aviation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 565970
> 
> 
> View attachment 565971
> 
> 
> View attachment 565972
> 
> 
> View attachment 565973


KPK police Jaguar force:





_*JF-17 29th Sqd, Phoenix, Konya Airbase, Anatolian Eagle 2019*_

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Talon



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Amaa'n

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 565970
> 
> 
> View attachment 565971
> 
> 
> View attachment 565972
> 
> 
> View attachment 565973


first pic is not Military - private shooters....the guy sitting on chain is Jamal Leghari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulfiqar

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> _*JF-17 29th Sqd, Phoenix, Konya Airbase, Anatolian Eagle 2019*_
> 
> View attachment 565996



Bad repaint job. Changed the sqd insignia but still using older sqd fuel tanks.


----------



## Windjammer

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> first pic is not Military - private shooters....the guy sitting on chain is Jamal Leghari


They were visiting Pakistan Army sniper range.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/General-Dynamics-F-16AM-Fighting-Falcon/1892


----------



## truthseeker2010

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 565971



I dont think i will ever be able to see more beautiful fighter than viper ever!


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## denel

truthseeker2010 said:


> I dont think i will ever be able to see more beautiful fighter than viper ever!


No.... Nothing is more of a beauty than a Sabre or even a Mig-19.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Pakistan Army Aviation Helicopters Fleet 2019*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Anatolian Eagle-19:
*

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Anatolian Eagle 19:
*

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Talon



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144529543052582912

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Picture taken at Sargodha Air Base in 1970. Saif-ul-Azam is standing 4th from right and the hero of 1965 Indo-Pak war, MM Alam is standing 13th from right.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

General Nigar Johar Khan Is a Pakistani two star general in the Pakistan Army. Johar is the third woman in the history of Pakistan Army to reach the rank of major general. She belongs to the Army Medical Corps.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

PAF Faisal Air Base






The history of PAF Base Faisal, the oldest air base in Pakistan, is a rich one. It started out as RAF Drigh Road, and has a very interesting past. This is the place where Indian Air Force was born, and Lawrence of Arabia served as an engine clerk. The first flight in the history of Indian aviation lifted off from Drigh Road in Karachi. The RAF used the Drigh Road RAF Depot as their primary maintenance base to serve units throughout British India. Soon after the India Command of the Royal Air Force was formed in 1918, with a projected deployment of 8 squadrons on the subcontinent, an aircraft repair depot was established at Lahore with a detachment at Karachi and a port depot at Bombay. In 1922 the main unit was shifted from Lahore to Drigh Road, where the first commanding officer of what was called 'Aircraft Depot, India', was Wing Commander Charles D Breese, RAF.

The change to Karachi was logical because knocked down aircraft could be off loaded from British ships at this closest subcontinental depot, assembled, test flown and ferried away to the squadrons based inland. This was to remain the station's chief function until RAF Drigh Road was handed over to the Royal Pakistan Air Force in 1947.

.




Good photo of Drigh Road Airfield showing Hurricanes, Vultee Vengeances and Harvard's lined up awaiting delivery to various units in India. _Image is courtesy of the Imperial War Museums _

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Talon

Cobra on wheels

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Hodor said:


> Cobra on wheels



What a perfect timing 
It appears the cobra is beung towed by the donkey

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talon

Irfan Baloch said:


> What a perfect timing
> It appears the cobra is beung towed by the donkey


Yes indeed and a perfect frame as well


----------



## HawkEye27

CCS Skybolts - Allama Iqbal Dedication

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Sunny4pak

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 568222
> 
> 
> Awesome Clicks Sir Je, Thanks for Sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talon



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

Earthquake relief: 10 Army helicopters, 1200 troops involved in rescue operation. According to ISPR, "So far 17 sorties have been flown to affected areas. As many as 500 wounded were evacuated/treated from different areas of Mushke and Awaran to District hospital Awaran by Army/Frontier Corps troops.

7000 Kgs of food items, 1000 Kgs medicine and 200 tents have been distributed among the earthquake affectees. Cooked food is also being provided to homeless people in Awaran. More relief goods to include tents, blankets water and food items are enroute from Quetta and Karachi.

A field medical facility comprising 21 Doctors and 50 Para Medics is providing medical treatment to injured in the affected areas."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Air Force Falcons in 1960's 







Father of Pakistan Air Force, Asghar Khan briefing pioneering team at Risalpur in 1947.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Talon



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## truthseeker2010

Hodor said:


> View attachment 569022



Dorsal spine, that means there is some serious electronics upgrade for B3 variant going on......


----------



## Sunny4pak

*My tribute to Pakistan Air Force 2019.*






@Windjammer @Imran Khan @Zarvan @Quwa @hassan1 @fatman17 @TOPGUN


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafi



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Rafi said:


>


This is the first female group in the FC right? This is a great achievement and a step in the right directions. Now nothing can get in the way of Pakhtoons and Pakistan.


----------



## Zarvan

Pakhtoon yum said:


> This is the first female group in the FC right? This is a great achievement and a step in the right directions. Now nothing can get in the way of Pakhtoons and Pakistan.


No Females are major part of FC and have been for a long time now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghost 125

Zarvan said:


> No Females are major part of FC and have been for a long time now.


NO, they are NOT a 'Major' part of FC. Theres only handful of them. FC's job is tough, its no place for women. mostly they are employed for handling, searching women etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Zarvan said:


> No Females are major part of FC and have been for a long time now.


Never heard of them before tho


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## Talon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Pak Navy's Yuan Class Submarines Features.*


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## loanranger

How do you like it? Made me feel very proud watching it !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Talon



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## FLIR

Zarvan said:


>





sir ghafoor bahi?


----------



## Thorough Pro

Current ISPR ?



[

IQUOTE="Zarvan, post: 11646560, member: 38934"]



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

He looks like he just came from Band of Brothers shoot


Zarvan said:


>


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Defence Update 14 | Pakistan | India | North Korea | Bangladesh | Canada*


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Hodor said:


> View attachment 570960
> View attachment 570961
> View attachment 570962
> View attachment 570963
> View attachment 570964


Wish the tail art was bigger, dont u have any connections in PAF that you could ring their ears for.


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## loanranger

Zarvan said:


>


"We shall dominate the escalation ladder"


----------



## HawkEye27

Swift Retort Wallpaper

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Father of shaheed Muhammad Yousuf who embraced shahadat on pak afghan border. Look at his courage who is raising pakistan flag with respect presented to him after the burial of his son. Salute to this brave father

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sunny4pak

*JF-17 Project Detailed Timeline from 1992 to 2019.*


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ghazi52

Sitting- Group Captain (later Air Commodore) M. Zafar Masud.

One of the PAF’s most courageous leaders Air Commodore Mohammad Zafar Masud HJ, SBt,1923 – October 7, 2003; widely knew as Mitty Masud, 
Photo Courtesy : Nasim Yousaf — with Avm Farooq Umar.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Irfan Baloch

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 571720
> View attachment 571721
> View attachment 571722


rest in peace to the civilians the military personnel perished in this crash

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cuirassier

On this day, 27 years ago, we lost Captain Safdar Khan, Sitara-e-Jurat, 2 Cdo "Rahber"/ 1AK, in the last major offensive in Siachen Conflict. A total of 30 troops including 9 officers (Brigade Commander of 323rd Bde) were killed in action. The GOC FCNA was sacked and later arrested in a coup conspiracy case. 

A request to fellow PDF members, please go and take a look at my account on Twitter, where I post in honor of our forgotten military history. 

Check out Cuirassier (@arbcdorgt): https://twitter.com/arbcdorgt?s=09

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gangsta_rap

TF141 said:


> On this day, 27 years ago, we lost Captain Safdar Khan, Sitara-e-Jurat, 2 Cdo "Rahber"/ 1AK, in the last major offensive in Siachen Conflict. A total of 30 troops including 9 officers (Brigade Commander of 323rd Bde) were killed in action. The GOC FCNA was sacked and later arrested in a coup conspiracy case.
> 
> A request to fellow PDF members, please go and take a look at my account on Twitter, where I post in honor of our forgotten military history.
> 
> Check out Cuirassier (@arbcdorgt): https://twitter.com/arbcdorgt?s=09
> View attachment 571964


we used m88 PASGT helmets in the early 90s? wow!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Sqd No.5 Falcons

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Kashmir

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

Zarvan said:


>


finally, a vest that is Camaflauged. instead of those black stick out like a sore thumb yr we not investing in these. they seem local? and easy to make.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pzfz

S-A-B-E-R-> said:


> finally, a vest that is Camaflauged. instead of those black stick out like a sore thumb yr we not investing in these. they seem local? and easy to make.



so wrong. they're even older than the black ones and are oversized and cumbersome with extremely low hanging plate insert pouches - i.e they protect the stomach more than the chest area. they camo you're so obsessed with is from the previous "rooivalk" that has been fazed out and not the current one being worn by the soldiers in the pic - i.e. mismatch.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vortex

pzfz said:


> so wrong. they're even older than the black ones and are oversized and cumbersome with extremely low hanging plate insert pouches - i.e they protect the stomach more than the chest area. they camo you're so obsessed with is from the previous "rooivalk" that has been fazed out and not the current one being worn by the soldiers in the pic - i.e. mismatch.



Bhai Sahab, I saw often that our Jawans wear black bullets proof jackets. 

Isn’t the camouflage important during internal ops ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talon

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Wish the tail art was bigger, dont u have any connections in PAF that you could ring their ears for.


Paf is very dry when it comes to Tail Art.Sometimes they come up with really cool art (mostly work of Paf Fans) and when they use their own mind they come up with tails like Phoenix..just copy an insignia from google image and you are good to go.Really disappointing.

They need to learn from Turks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Hodor said:


> Paf is very dry when it comes to Tail Art.Sometimes they come up with really cool art (mostly work of Paf Fans) and when they use their own mind they come up with tails like Phoenix..just copy an insignia from google image and you are good to go.Really disappointing.
> 
> They need to learn from Turks.
> 
> View attachment 573271


Wow...I'm even more disappointed 
Also there is an urdu word for Phoenix, I think. With our long history there are soo many other possibilities for names too.


----------



## Imran Khan

Reichsmarschall said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/


what is the story behind this video sir ?


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Imran Khan said:


> what is the story behind this video sir ?


A GC was martyred during training at PMA, His comrades are paying their respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pzfz

Vortex said:


> Bhai Sahab, I saw often that our Jawans wear black bullets proof jackets.
> 
> Isn’t the camouflage important during internal ops ?



most of the black ones you see aren't even hard armor bp vests. the ones that are the best "mass" issued bp vest/plate carriers in Pak security forces. there is currently no vest (tactical or bp) that matches the issued camo of Pak army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak

Pakistan Armed Forces Service Rifles & Snipers


----------



## ghazi52

Independence Day.....

The day of sacrifice
The day of achievement
The day of Spirit
Freedom is our greatest blessing
Faith is our strongest power

#HumAikHain


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

pzfz said:


> so wrong. they're even older than the black ones and are oversized and cumbersome with extremely low hanging plate insert pouches - i.e they protect the stomach more than the chest area. they camo you're so obsessed with is from the previous "rooivalk" that has been fazed out and not the current one being worn by the soldiers in the pic - i.e. mismatch.



My friend its not about new or old. in any tactical situation camouflage is more important. these khaki vests provide more passive protection. having the pleasure of talking to many military men they themselves preferred better camo solutions. it's better not to be seen then to be shot at and rely on the plate to intercept the bullet. 
yes in CQB situations the vest/carriers are a must but in long to very long-range engagements not so much....watch any exercise conducted by PA. the new Wajahit S Khan shows on eastern border exercises and you will find that most infantrymen r not even wearing any sort of protection. 

All I am saying is the new Black LBV/Plate carriers our boys are wearing are also available in tan/khaki color(which I have seen deployed with the elite police on protection duty for some reason) which is more difficult to spot in the terrain our men fight in rather than a black vest that sticks out like a sore thumb in daylight. 
when there is a solution available then y go for the worst option...that is all I am saying.

I am not obsessed with any camo or vest I am only pointing out a better option for the protection of our boys.


----------



## air marshal

Azad - Pakistan Air Force Song - Pakistan Independence Day (HD)


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Reichsmarschall said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Is this salute/honour to a family of a SHAHEED?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blain2

More likely, the casket of the shaheed is being transported thus salute being rendered.


----------



## Inception-06

Artillery







Air Defence SAM






@Signalian seems to be a old video !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Inception-06 said:


> Artillery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air Defence SAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Signalian seems to be a old video !


Our people are idiots, uploading videos of army movement for indians to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZAC1

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Our people are idiots, uploading videos of army movement for indians to see.


they already knows as spies lives on side of borders...what aboUt the GEO anchor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Talon



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## v-max23

*India must not forget that, "We Are Ready!!!"*


----------



## Windjammer

Keeping The Skies Clear.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/2023

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/Westland-WS-61-Sea-King-MK45/2036

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FLIR

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 574958
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 574959



r those takbir sow?


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

One of rare pic of Quaid-e-Azam, presentation of Colours to 2nd Battalion, 15th Punjab Regiment, by Mohammad Ali Jinnah, April 1948
Courtesy : National Army Museum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Inception-06

Inception-06 said:


> View attachment 575387
> View attachment 575389
> View attachment 575390



@Signalian @DESERT FIGHTER looks like 25 pounders are reactivated for service on the western border, and the 106mm recoilless Landrover defender carriers plus 12.7mm was also handed over to the FC. In my opinion, should have been done 10 years ago!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## v-max23

*Video depicting PAF JF17 Thunder firing C802A anti ship missile.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

FLIR said:


> r those takbir sow?


----------



## FLIR

just put a wing on GPB!



v-max23 said:


> *Video depicting PAF JF17 Thunder firing C802A anti ship missile.*



nice try brother but its not that simple.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17B-Thunder/2040

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 575866
> View attachment 575867
> View attachment 575868
> View attachment 575869
> View attachment 575870
> View attachment 575871




@hassan1 I hate your postings since 2006, you did get a dedicated thread for posting this old crap, but you are ignoring daily the forum rules, Hassan you can go to hell for posting and ruining this thread with your old unnecessary crap! I bet you even never did sit in any aeroplane neither you served in any force, you are just mental, may be even not a human!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

BANNU: A Type 59-II battle tank of Pakistan Army participates in a ceremony held in Bannu Cantonment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## JPMM

Inception-06 said:


> BANNU: A Type 59-II battle tank of Pakistan Army participates in a ceremony held in Bannu Cantonment
> 
> View attachment 575877


Thats a T55, not a Type-59II, look at the lower front hull



Inception-06 said:


> View attachment 575387
> View attachment 575389
> View attachment 575390


Thats M101A1 105mm, not 25Pounder

Sorry for correcting your posts, its important to get the right information for the pictures
Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Inception-06

JPMM said:


> Thats a T55, not a Type-59II, look at the lower front hull
> 
> 
> Thats M101A1 105mm, not 25Pounder
> 
> Sorry for correcting your posts, its important to get the right information for the pictures
> Thanks



In both cases, I was not sure, and I appreciate your comment, keep on, also in the past I enjoyed reading your posts! Can you name some more optical differents between T-55 and Type-59?



That should be a OTO Melara Mod 56





BL 5.5-inch Medium Gun right?







which we effectively used during the Kargil war

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

ATGM deployed in Chamb sector!








GRAD-P 122 mm single-round man-portable launcher the system was used during the Kargil war by Pakistani special units.

@HRK @Quwa @Signalian @DESERT FIGHTER

Chamb Sector 2015





Kargil war 1999






Kargil war 1999









HRK said:


> If I am not wrong the idea for this was the first coined by ISI Afghan desk during Afghan Jihad .... & first such system was made available to us by Chinese ....

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## HRK

Inception-06 said:


> ATGM deployed in Chamb sector!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 576060
> 
> 
> GRAD-P 122 mm single-round man-portable launcher the system was used during the Kargil war by Pakistani special units.
> 
> @HRK @Quwa @Signalian @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> Chamb Sector 2015
> View attachment 576062
> 
> 
> Kargil war 1999
> View attachment 576069
> 
> 
> 
> Kargil war 1999
> 
> View attachment 576068


coincident just today in morning I was thinking about deployment of Single Tube Rocket Lunching system in numbers to increase the firepower and reach of our troops at LOC ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

HRK said:


> coincident just today in morning I was thinking about deployment of Single Tube Rocket Lunching system in numbers to increase the firepower and reach of our troops at LOC ....






HRK said:


> 1- Mobility
> 2- Force Multiplication
> 3- Range (at that time it was around 20-30 Km not quit sure about that)




In the picture of the Chamb sector they use the single rocket launcher tube as a direct fire weapon, the enemy post is only under 1km away!

Type 63 multiple rocket launcher




I would suggest a Type 63 multiple rocket launcher, as you said years ago it fulfils the criteria to be portable by men and mules and can be hidden in bunkers and posts, cheap to produce and maintain. It would create havoc on the Indian side of the LOC.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JPMM

Inception-06 said:


> ATGM deployed in Chamb sector!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 576060
> 
> 
> GRAD-P 122 mm single-round man-portable launcher the system was used during the Kargil war by Pakistani special units.
> 
> @HRK @Quwa @Signalian @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> Chamb Sector 2015
> View attachment 576062
> 
> 
> Kargil war 1999
> View attachment 576069
> 
> 
> 
> Kargil war 1999
> 
> View attachment 576068



The Information I have is that this is:
Helwan 122mm ​SBRL (9K132 Grad-P) from Egypt
Delivered somewere 1986 to Pakistan network for Afghanistan, like other weapons some were inducted and is used by Northen Corps
Also Type-85 107mm SBRL from China
At the same time and prupose.
Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## loanranger

⚡JF-17 Thunder Promotional Video⚡


----------



## pzfz

Cycle thru the pics (they're 3 of them). New type of vest that's vastly better than any in use by regular troops. Looks to be LoC sector.

        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cuirassier

pzfz said:


> Cycle thru the pics (they're 3 of them). New type of vest that's vastly better than any in use by regular troops. Looks to be LoC sector.
> 
> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


Didn't save him I'm afraid. Bhair Bakriyon ki tarhaan shaheed horahe hain ever since February. Perhaps we're letting them vent out the frustration to save our arses from another provocation.


----------



## pzfz

TF141 said:


> Didn't save him I'm afraid. Bhair Bakriyon ki tarhaan shaheed horahe hain ever since February. Perhaps we're letting them vent out the frustration to save our arses from another provocation.


unkay to kuttun ki tara marrayhay hain. their frustrations are bound to get thru once in a while but they're out to save their behinds from further humiliation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Pakistan's Ghaznavi Missile Night Capability Test Aug 2019.*


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## rashid.sarwar

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 577043


 One more pylon on each wing JF17 would be equal to F16  in that regard


----------



## Windjammer

rashid.sarwar said:


> One more pylon on each wing JF17 would be equal to F16  in that regard


Nopes, don't forget the center and chin pylons of F-16.


----------



## truthseeker2010

Shahbaz afb ADA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Young Guns.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Talon



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Talon

Windjammer said:


> Young Guns.


Post Graduation picture


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

Windjammer said:


> Young Guns.



Bholari boyz....... its gud to see direct ocu to f-16.


----------



## ghazi52

*Indo-Pak War of 1965*
L-R Gen Rana 1 Corp Kharian, AM Asghar Khan, Gen Ayub Khan and Gen Musa Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## khanasifm

These program were for defense day and airforce day ?? So far nothing and it’s now 8th ??


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GumNaam

ghazi52 said:


>


PAF is still using the F-7P/PGs??? Weren't they retired?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

GumNaam said:


> PAF is still using the F-7P/PGs??? Weren't they retired?


I’m pretty sure we use two variants of the F7. The older ones have been retired. The PG Skybolt variant is supposed to stay in service till 2025. Or that’s what it seems like. With the mirages staying until 2030 at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Canon pic credit : Windjammer




















Soldiers on muharam duty serving drinks to mourners: 




















Anyone if these rifles:










@balixd. @RescueRanger @Dazzler

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Shaheen VIII










































*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GumNaam

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 578572


Wonder if the PAF gentleman is just posing or actually flying the J10C???


----------



## Shabi1

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 578547
> 
> 
> 
> Canon pic credit : Windjammer
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 578543
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 578541
> 
> 
> View attachment 578546
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers on muharam duty serving drinks to mourners:
> 
> View attachment 578548
> View attachment 578549
> View attachment 578550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 578542
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone if these rifles:
> 
> View attachment 578544
> View attachment 578545
> 
> 
> 
> @balixd. @RescueRanger @Dazzler


That T-80UD looks upgraded.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 578564
> View attachment 578565
> View attachment 578566
> View attachment 578567
> View attachment 578568
> View attachment 578569
> View attachment 578570
> View attachment 578571
> View attachment 578572



posing


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Shabi1 said:


> That T-80UD looks upgraded.


Pic is from HIT. Yeah it’s upgraded.


----------



## ghazi52

_*Regimental Crests carved into the rock at Cherat, a hill station about 34 miles SE of Peshawar, to where the Brits in Peshawar retired in the hot summer months - photo taken by *_*Jimmy Sproule *_*in 1920.*_







Badge of the Hampshire Regiment carved in Rock. Almost certainly at Cherat, which had a tradition of regimental carvings on the rocky faces of the hillsides. The 1st Battalion, Hampshire Regiment was based at Cherat c 28.4.32 to 13.10.32 and 6.5.33 to 13.10.33 (dates from School Garrison book of Agnes Oliver)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

F-7s all type looks like will go before mirages , p are gone follows by pg replaced by jf on order, next batch , last would be mirages all types by either jf or ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Shaheen VIII Review & Analysis by International Defence Analysis.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## truthseeker2010

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 578923



Anything special?

Alcm?


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

WWII Photo, Policeman at Karachi P-51 Mustangs in traffic in 1944:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## truthseeker2010

Since its official......






Zoom it and say its Fake!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FLIR

ghazi52 said:


> WWII Photo, Policeman at Karachi P-51 Mustangs in traffic in 1944:


not D vesion and no merlin engine


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


>



I think the single ohp will be gone after delivery of type54 and Turkish ship so 8 ships will replace all type 21 (6) and ohp totaling 7 ships 

Not sure how much it’s cost compared to f22p to operate ? But I sure it’s not cheap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

khanasifm said:


> I think the single ohp will be gone after delivery of type54 and Turkish ship so 8 ships will replace all type 21 (6) and ohp totaling 7 ships
> 
> Not sure how much it’s cost compared to f22p to operate ? But I sure it’s not cheap


Training ship


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Windjammer

Beyond LOC Mover & Shaker.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GumNaam

ghazi52 said:


>


I don't care who says what about the F7PGs man, THAT is a GORGEOUS picture!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

Hawa is sipahi the original version

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17B-Thunder/2164

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Two Legendary Falcons
Sqn. Ldr Mervyn L. Middlecoat & Air Marshal Malik Nur Khan.
No.9 Sqn equipped with Mach 2 supersonic F-104

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alikazmi007

ghazi52 said:


> Two Legendary Falcons
> Sqn. Ldr Mervyn L. Middlecoat & Air Marshal Malik Nur Khan.
> No.9 Sqn equipped with Mach 2 supersonic F-104




Makes me sad to still not seeing any public monument/naming of any public/official building named in the honor of Middlecoat. When we'll recognize Christian pilots including Cecil Chaudry who served their motherland just as valiantly with dignity. All we see their pics in these types of forums and that's it. I bet folks don't even know they exist. I don't even see them in some photo montages in local channels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sunny4pak

*An Insight to NASR Missile, Pakistan*





@Imran Khan @fatman17 @Stealth @Khafee @Trailer23


----------



## ghazi52

Major Adeel was martyred near Pak-Afghan border

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mingle

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 580097


Sir we need new planes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Haris Ali2140

S-A-B-E-R-> said:


> I thought I might share the history of this beautiful machine.


Its not working.


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

Haris Ali2140 said:


> Its not working.


sorry just checked, it was removed...ill repost whe the link is active again...it was quite interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 580727
> View attachment 580728
> View attachment 580729
> View attachment 580730


Tragic. May Allah Almighty bless their souls ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## Sunny4pak

*Pak Navy Missile Test Today*


----------



## Sunny4pak

*FD-2000 SAM Pakistan's Possible Acquisition.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/Aerospatiale-AS-350B3-Ecureuil/2180

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mingle

Windjammer said:


>


Falcons meet at Jorden

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon

khanasifm said:


> F-7s all type looks like will go before mirages , p are gone follows by pg replaced by jf on order, next batch , last would be mirages all types by either jf or ....





iLION12345_1 said:


> I’m pretty sure we use two variants of the F7. The older ones have been retired. The PG Skybolt variant is supposed to stay in service till 2025. Or that’s what it seems like. With the mirages staying until 2030 at least.



Who said P are gone? They are still very much operational with a strength of 2 squadrons i.e Shooters and Sharp Shooters,both Mianwali based.


----------



## ghazi52

German Naval Chief (Inspector of German Navy), Vice Admiral Andreas Krause called on Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi at Naval Headquarters, Islamabad.


----------



## Windjammer

Hodor said:


> Who said P are gone? They are still very much operational with a strength of 2 squadrons i.e Shooters and Sharp Shooters,both Mianwali based.


I think just one squadron No 18 'Sharp Shooters' is left with the 7Ps plus some with 'Dashings' unit at CCS.


----------



## Talon

Windjammer said:


> I think just one squadron No 18 'Sharp Shooters' is left with the 7Ps plus some with 'Dashings' unit at CCS.


Nope Shooters are separate from sharp shooters,met OCs of both sqns sometime back and yes I forgot about Dashings,so total 3 sqns.


----------



## Windjammer

Hodor said:


> Nope Shooters are separate from sharp shooters,met OCs of both sqns sometime back and yes I forgot about Dashings,so total 3 sqns.
> 
> View attachment 581810




*Shooter(LIFT)sq* 
F-7PG
FT-7PG


----------



## Talon

Windjammer said:


> *Shooter(LIFT)sq*
> F-7PG
> FT-7PG


Look at the arm patch and chest patch in the picture I posted in previous post its a "P". Shooters operate Ps retired from No. 14 sqn.


----------



## Windjammer

Hodor said:


> Look at the arm patch and chest patch in the picture I posted in previous post its a "P". Shooters operate Ps retired from No. 14 sqn.


I'm only going by this sir.

https://www.scramble.nl/orbats/pakistan/airforce


----------



## Talon

Windjammer said:


> I'm only going by this sir.
> 
> https://www.scramble.nl/orbats/pakistan/airforce


When I say I have met the OC and shown you the patches and you still dont agree then BHAI MERZI APKI.
The website you referred isnt very reliable e.g No. 22 is based at Shorkot and not Karachi as the website states.


----------



## Talon

Turkish Viper taxing out at Mushaf AB

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khanasifm

One is Ocu ie 18 and other LIFT which was introduced as temporary sqn 
So adding ccs sqn 3 f-7p sqn left assuming next jf-17 sqn in conversion is 18 so by end of year perhaps 18 will convert ??

No 20 now also acting ocu for f-7 pg 

Delivery of block 3 plus dual seater will end f-7p and pg by 2023

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Pakistan's Milgem Corvettes Explained in Detail.*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

JF-17s Taxing after Stream Landing.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

1920s: Air Pageant took place at the Civil Aerodrome at Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon

khanasifm said:


> One is Ocu ie 18 and other LIFT which was introduced as temporary sqn
> So adding ccs sqn 3 f-7p sqn left assuming next jf-17 sqn in conversion is 18 so by end of year perhaps 18 will convert ??
> 
> No 20 now also acting ocu for f-7 pg
> 
> Delivery of block 3 plus dual seater will end f-7p and pg by 2023


I think Tigers or Talons will shift to JF-17 before No. 18.Its the only proper OCU sqn of F-7 left.As long as F7s are flying,No. 18 wont get JF17. ( That's just my thinking )


----------



## Cuirassier

Hodor said:


> When I say I have met the OC and shown you the patches and you still dont agree then BHAI MERZI APKI.
> The website you referred isnt very reliable e.g No. 22 is based at Shorkot and not Karachi as the website states.


Apparently at Masroor?


----------



## Talon

TF141 said:


> Apparently at Masroor?
> View attachment 582383


Picture is from Shorkot (I have visited a squadron adjacent to this building) and is pretty old.Orange coverall doesn't mean the sqn is based in Masroor.They could be flying towards North.

OC (right of the Officer in Green coverall) Wg Cdr Fayyaz embraced martyrdom later during HM 2016 in Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cuirassier

Nevertheless the website seems to be up to date, mentions No 29 sqdn's existence.


Hodor said:


> Picture is from Shorkot (I have visited a squadron adjacent to this building) and is pretty old.Orange coverall doesn't mean the sqn is based in Masroor.They could be flying towards North.
> 
> OC (right of the Officer in Green coverall) Wg Cdr Fayyaz embraced martyrdom later during HM 2016 in Karachi.


----------



## Talon

TF141 said:


> Nevertheless the website seems to be up to date, mentions No 29 sqdn's existence.


Yeah I saw that but this info isn't correct.You or anyone else wanna believe it or not that's upto you.

Anyhow there isnt and shouldn't be 100% correct info on the internet.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/2216

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jango

Windjammer said:


>



Are you sure this is Pakistani?

Camo look like US Army to me


----------



## Windjammer

Jango said:


> Are you sure this is Pakistani?
> 
> Camo look like US Army to me


First time you probably commented on my post and that too of critical nature. 
A simple Google search tells us that these are actually cadets from PMA Kakul.

https://insta.shared.to/profile/modernforces

https://www.wikiwand.com/en/Pakistan_Military_Academy


----------



## Jango

Windjammer said:


> First time you probably commented on my post and that too of critical nature.
> A simple Google search tells us that these are actually cadets from PMA Kakul.
> 
> https://insta.shared.to/profile/modernforces
> 
> https://www.wikiwand.com/en/Pakistan_Military_Academy



Just in good gist my friend! 

And I'm sure I've commented before 

Edit: Have they started giving out those desert tan combat boots to cadets now? Jeez...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Nigerian SF Trained by SSG wearing Thunderbolt dagger patch:






Joint exercise in Russia, i guess the indian is para commando?


















Border Fencing on Afghan border by FC:

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Falcon26

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Nigerian SF Trained by SSG wearing Thunderbolt dagger patch:
> 
> View attachment 582781
> 
> 
> Joint exercise in Russia, i guess the indian is para commando?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 582792
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 582782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Border Fencing on Afghan border by FC:
> 
> 
> View attachment 582783
> View attachment 582784
> View attachment 582785
> View attachment 582786
> View attachment 582787
> View attachment 582788
> View attachment 582789
> View attachment 582790
> View attachment 582791



This is how the PN marines should be equipped.


----------



## ghazi52

Major General Sahabzada Yaqub Khan, Chief of General Staff conducting a foreign delegation with PAF on 25 Oct, 1968

Smart General

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Falcon26 said:


> This is how the PN marines should be equipped.


Your trying to make the pak marines like the American marines but just for the fact that both are called marines. They are completely different forces both for different needs. Pak marines are like a light cavalry and the amiricans are like a heavy cavalry.


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Army research

Jango said:


> Just in good gist my friend!
> 
> And I'm sure I've commented before
> 
> Edit: Have they started giving out those desert tan combat boots to cadets now? Jeez...


Cadets buy their own boots, in academy there's a strict uniform code to follow , however Para course happens in Peshawar in term break and cadets are even allowed phones, they wear CCD and as per rules, under CCD you can wear black or desert tan because you buy the boots yourself


----------



## Apocalypse

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 582782







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1456690987840138

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Underbelly conformal fuel tank for F-6 fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nasr

ghazi52 said:


> Underbelly conformal fuel tank for F-6 fleet



I wonder how long has the concept been in existence (implemented, like in the case of F-6)?


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cuirassier

Windjammer said:


>


Training or protection?


----------



## AMG_12

TF141 said:


> Training or protection?


Training


----------



## ghazi52

1965: On Pakistan Naval Day Special (September 8 ) - Engines of M - Ghazi Submarine (S-130) being started for a truimphant return to port in 1965 war.







1965: Four PAF F-86F fighter-bombers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadali233

Burāq OI said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1456690987840138


thats fsx/fs2k with t-37 and k-8
so yeah not real ffs.


----------



## hassan1




----------



## hassan1




----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Pakistan Missile System Specifications (Must Watch till end)*


----------



## razgriz19

How are these pilots not clean shaven?
There is no way they can get a proper seal on their respirator


Windjammer said:


> View attachment 580425


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/2255


----------



## Bossman

razgriz19 said:


> How are these pilots not clean shaven?
> There is no way they can get a proper seal on their respirator


Well they seem to be doing very well


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak




----------



## khanasifm

Nigerian af fb posted 30 plus pics of acm visit looks like jf-17 will be delivered this year and may be follow on ?? As further cooperation is the theme


----------



## ghazi52

PN & Indonesian Navy Hold Bilateral Exercise Sea Thunder IV..


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

Haris Ali2140 said:


> Its not working.


just a reminder the link is active.
I am posting again for everyone else to watch. 
a history of mig21


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Sunny4pak

*Pakistan & Indian Missile Ranges Compariosn*


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tipu7

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 585156


Windy, 
Yr don't post the serials of Aggressors


----------



## Windjammer

Tipu7 said:


> Windy,
> Yr don't post the serials of Aggressors


The original source should have obscured the number, however this aircraft is one of early models and often gets rotated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

Windjammer said:


> The original source should have obscured the number, however this aircraft is one of early models and often gets rotated.


I learnt few days ago that PAF is now bit sensitive towards its Aggressors fleet. Though airframes are same but still.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Pakistan Stand of Weapons?*





@Quwa @Imran Khan @fatman17 @Stealth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Sunny4pak said:


> *Pakistan Stand of Weapons?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Quwa @Imran Khan @fatman17 @Stealth


you could have consulted @denel on making the video as he is very much aware of this system!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Tribute to Pakistan Navy by IDA Team*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/2276

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon

Cobras: The old jet squadron that challenged Indian Air defence.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Inception-06

Hodor said:


> Cobras: The old jet squadron that challenged Indian Air defence.
> View attachment 586085



what type of missiles are these?


----------



## Adam_Khan

Inception-06 said:


> what type of missiles are these?



AIM.9P sidewinder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

During his visit to Nigeria.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Next he/PAC should visit Eastern Europe, Central Asia and South East Asia


ghazi52 said:


> During his visit to Nigeria.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> During his visit to Nigeria.


Who is gifting who this 



Windjammer said:


>


Are j-15s coming to PN air branch?


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali_Baba

The picture of the JF17 is showing the aircraft carrying 4 SD-10s...... interesting, or just a mistake by the model maker ??? It is a Block 1 model given the serial number .


----------



## Windjammer

Ali_Baba said:


> The picture of the JF17 is showing the aircraft carrying 4 SD-10s...... interesting, or just a mistake by the model maker ??? It is a Block 1 model given the serial number .


Technically the JF-17 can carry four SD-10 Missiles but then there's no provision for drop tanks.


----------



## khanasifm

Windjammer said:


> Technically the JF-17 can carry four SD-10 Missiles but then there's no provision for drop tanks.



All hard points have mil1770 interface so can technically carry weapons on all hp


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## alikazmi007

khanasifm said:


> All hard points have mil1770 interface so can technically carry weapons on all hp



Any word or ETA on the duel ejector racks for SD-10s?


----------



## Adam_Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HawkEye27

DCS WORLD PAK
F-16

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Drigh Road Air Station.
Building work on the RAF Depot - _c_.1922-3








hanger

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak

Adam_Khan said:


> View attachment 586671


Sir is it "Glide Bomb" with REKs??


----------



## Path-Finder

Sunny4pak said:


> Sir is it "Glide Bomb" with REKs??


yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabi1

Windjammer said:


> Technically the JF-17 can carry four SD-10 Missiles but then there's no provision for drop tanks.


True all pylons have the necessary data bus but Blk-2 can carry only 2 BVR missiles at this time.

There is a interview by a PAF project manager stating when asked on number of SD-10s per loadout in JF-17 Blk-2 and he replied yes its possible to increase the BVR carrying capability but PAF feels two SD-10s are enough which is why the JF-17 has the ability to carry only two SD-10s at a time.

Reason which I think for this is that the KLJ-7V2 can only guide 2BVRs at a time. With better radar option becoming available with Blk-3 we will hopefully see JF-17 with 4 BVR armed load out.

https://web.archive.org/web/2012102...ics/KLJ-710-Fire-Control-Radar-FCR-China.html
"The radar can reportedly manage up to 40 targets, monitor up to 10 of them in Track-While-Scan (TWS) mode and *can engage two targets simultaneously at BVR*"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Maybe the jet is screaming for retirement.


Windjammer said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Maybe the jet is screaming for retirement.


No, it's showing it's got plenty of steam left in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

Windjammer said:


> No, it's showing it's got plenty of steam left in it.


These airframes are going to give in very soon. Eventually these husks will become a hazard...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HawkEye27

Aerobatics by Sherdils

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam_Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Tribute to Pak Army by IDA*


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 587560
> View attachment 587561


That hovercraft looks like its see better days. The marines need new equipment ASAP


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

In an impressive Change of Command Ceremony held at PNS QASIM Karachi, Rear Admiral Faisal Rasul Lodhi took over the command as Commander Coast. Vice Admiral Muhammad Fayyaz Gilani handed over the command to Rear Admiral Faisal Rasul Lodhi. Commander Coast is the overall Commander of all units and establishments of Pakistan Navy along the coastal belt and creeks areas who also heads Special Service Group (Navy) and Pak Marines.











__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 587914
> View attachment 587915


He needs to lose 50lbs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Thunder thunder thunder!!!


hassan1 said:


> View attachment 587914
> View attachment 587915


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 587914
> View attachment 587915


Their air chief is a personal friend of my fathers. He attended this meeting aswell.


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Army rescues passengers stuck at Gultari for 48 hours due to heavy storm/snowfall

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Inland Study Tour of Provincial Capitals National Security and War Course 2020 visit on board Pakistan Navy Ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## hassan1




----------



## GumNaam

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 589122
> 
> 
> View attachment 589123
> View attachment 589124
> View attachment 589125
> View attachment 589126
> View attachment 589127


GOD I love the F-6 look...don't know why but it looks SO menacing!!!


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/AgustaWestland-AW139/2359

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Beautiful but kinda wish we made our own.


air marshal said:


> http://falcons.pk/photo/AgustaWestland-AW139/2359

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bananarepublic

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Beautiful but kinda wish we made our own.



Turkey is developing something very similar..
Would be an interesting proposition.

AW139s are amazing machines can fly higher than our mi-19s also at higher/lower temp as compared to our mi-19s similar to our fennces.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Windjammer said:


>



That is one ugly looken dude lmao !!


----------



## alikazmi007

Windjammer said:


>



We polished him well! (pun intended)


----------



## Windjammer

alikazmi007 said:


> We polished him well! (pun intended)


The maker didn't miss the small detail....like the bruise under right eye.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

On the way to historic Khyber Pass, a newly constructed building of FC post.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


> On the way to historic Khyber Pass, a newly constructed building of FC post.


Is that a stupa behind it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Is that a stupa behind it?



Yes, Sphola Stupa from Buddhist time 2nd to 5th century AD

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 589455
> 
> 
> View attachment 589456



In one of paf program it was stated blue color pl-5 are training version with no rocket motors to fire but actual seeker and white color is actual missile ??


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pak & US Navy Ex:






Pak Navy PNS Alamgir in multinational exercise, Turkey:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Talon

Now and Forever The Fighting Falcon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Pak Army Artillery System 2019*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PMA Kakul, A panoramic view of the parade in 1950's








1965


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Shaheen-1 Missile Test November 2019*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 590439
> View attachment 590440
> View attachment 590441
> View attachment 590442



Third naval atr-72 is still used for transport?

I think pn has 5-6 fokers with 3 or 4 as mpa and rest as transport so atr fleet will grow to replace fokers


----------



## Bossman

khanasifm said:


> Third naval atr-72 is still used for transport?
> 
> I think pn has 5-6 fokers with 3 or 4 as mpa and rest as transport so atr fleet will grow to replace fokers


PN has tendered for another ATR in transport mode.


----------



## khanasifm

Yes in 2019 so is this 3 or 4th 

I though 3rd was already acquired and in transport version and operational and this is 4th or so


----------



## khanasifm

So 2019 is the third atr in transport mode while two other in mpa/asw 

Eventually at least 2-3 more will be added replacing all fokers in next few years I guess by pattern every two years so next one on 2022 and 5th one 2025 ...


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 589933
> View attachment 589934
> View attachment 589935
> View attachment 589936
> View attachment 589937


is it just me or r the rear sights removed?.....how r they targeting....maybe the optics were removed for photo op? or just a manuver training so wasent nesessary?


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## hassan1




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 591350
> View attachment 591351
> View attachment 591352
> View attachment 591353


Only nation where slavery is still practiced and dark skinned africans are owned by lighter Arabs. And they are muslim... such a shame.

Pak Russ Military Ex:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/Lockheed-C-130E-Hercules/2372







http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/2383

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Vapnope



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy in coordination with Anti Narcotics Force (ANF), conducted an Intelligence Based Operation (IBO) near Pasni ,Balochistan and seized approximately 1200 Kg of Hashish

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak

*JF17 Weapons*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

air marshal said:


>


what is this radar type bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Ships MOAWIN and ASLAT visited Port Takoradi, Ghana as part of Overseas Deployment to Africa. Mission Commander & Commanding Officers of the visiting ships called on prominent Ghanaian authorities including Ghana Navy Chief and Flag Officer Fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sunny4pak

39th Pakistan Army Rifle Association Competition (PARA)


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

39th Pakistan Army Rifle Association (PARA) Central Meet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sunny4pak

KSA Land Forces in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Naval ex

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Sunny4pak

*Made in Pakistan Weapons & Defence Equipment | Episode #1*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Participants of Maritime Security Workshop (MARSEW-19), being organized by Pakistan Navy, visited Creeks Areas on the eastern coast of Pakistan.


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/F-86E-Sabre/2394

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/Westland-WS-61-Sea-King-MK45/2368

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak

*PAF JF-17 Thunder Pilot Interview Part 1*


----------



## khanasifm

Sunny4pak said:


> *PAF JF-17 Thunder Pilot Interview Part 1*



Read the Interview , It was limited number of bvr missiles or 2 but now addressed in dual launchers so total gone up to 4 

Hope block 3 even wingtip strengthened to take bvr than it may get further numbers ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Randoms:


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 593285
> View attachment 593286
> View attachment 593287
> View attachment 593288



Ispr already refuted the joint patrolling story

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Commander Navy Islamic Republic of Iran, Rear Admiral Dr Hossein Khanzadi visited Naval Headquarters, Islamabad and called on Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi in his office.

Upon arrival at Naval Headquarters, the visiting dignitary was received by Chief of the Naval Staff. A smartly turned out contingent of Pakistan Navy presented the Guard of Honour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> Commander Navy Islamic Republic of Iran, Rear Admiral Dr Hossein Khanzadi visited Naval Headquarters, Islamabad and called on Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi in his office.
> 
> Upon arrival at Naval Headquarters, the visiting dignitary was received by Chief of the Naval Staff. A smartly turned out contingent of Pakistan Navy presented the Guard of Honour.


Navy, by far has the best uniform. I hate the khaki uniform of the army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Navy, by far has the best uniform. I hate the khaki uniform of the army.


Come on man, if was beautiful. The man in the uniform has to be fit though.









If anything i hated the old “arid camo”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Come on man, if was beautiful. The man in the uniform has to be fit though.
> 
> View attachment 593341
> View attachment 593343
> 
> 
> If anything i hated the old “arid camo”
> 
> View attachment 593342


I still hate both. The army should switch it to black. Their formal attire should be like a black sherwani with military ranking on the shoulders. The military ranks should be in different colored metals. Like silver, gold, red etc. That would look impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pakhtoon yum said:


> I still hate both. The army should switch it to black. Their formal attire should be like a black sherwani with military ranking on the shoulders. The military ranks should be in different colored metals. Like silver, gold, red etc. That would look impressive.


You mean the SD or Mess kit?


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You mean the SD or Mess kit?
> 
> View attachment 593347
> View attachment 593348


The top one but the jacket(?) Should be longer. Since this is ceremonial, it's not meant to be worn on the battlefield so its absolutely fine to have it longer.


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sunny4pak

*JF17 Pilot Interview Part 02*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pzfz

Ignore the emoji text, but nice to see a rhodesian recon vest (rrv) which is a scout's version of a plate carrier being used by a serviceman. 




looks to be a hard armor vest (plate carrier). still no uniform usage of plate carriers (probably private buys at soldier of co level). guess there's a lot of $ to be made by relatives of former generals and their "manufacturing" (read import garbage designs) of ballistic protective vests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak

Boss in PAC, Kamra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/2416

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/Ilyushin-Il-78MP-Midas/1361

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sunny4pak

Pakistan Agosta 90B Submarine Upgrade Program

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/1628

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/2425

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

JF-17s and Mirage-2000 Flypast on Qatar's National Day Parade.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pakhtoon yum said:


> The top one but the jacket(?) Should be longer. Since this is ceremonial, it's not meant to be worn on the battlefield so its absolutely fine to have it longer.


Neechay shalwar bhi pehna dou.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Windjammer said:


> JF-17s and Mirage-2000 Flypast on Qatar's National Day Parade.
> 
> View attachment 594465


I thought it was Bahrain


----------



## Windjammer

Pakhtoon yum said:


> I thought it was Bahrain


They are in Qatar to participate in that countries National Day Parade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Members of National Security & War Course (NSWC) visited Naval Headquarters, Islamabad. They were briefed about roles & functions of Pakistan Navy and also interacted with Vice Chief of the Naval Staff, Vice Admiral M Fayyaz Gilani.


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Does the Army provide lbvs and plate carriers or do officers buy their own from smuggled goods markets in barra or border areas??


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Does the Army provide lbvs and plate carriers or do officers buy their own from smuggled goods markets in barra or border areas??


Army provides the gear.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Heard in Kiyani days some young officers went and got their own nato gear and sights from baras and border areas. Any truth to it then?


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Army provides the gear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

At Qatar....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/K-8P-Karakorum/2429








http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/2430


----------



## Irfan Baloch

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMkQ9u9Bews

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## loanranger

PAF F16 BM vertical climb

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali_Baba

loanranger said:


> PAF F16 BM vertical climb



Lol. So, TAI pilots take PAF F16s for joyrides and ripped the crap out of them? Correct?

A bit like letting ur friend borrow your car, you know they are gonna rip in it!


----------



## Windjammer

Ali_Baba said:


> Lol. So, TAI pilots take PAF F16s for joyrides and ripped the crap out of them? Correct?
> 
> A bit like letting ur friend borrow your car, you know they are gonna rip in it!


Dear Lord, these are test pilots whose job is to test and evaluate aircraft after they were upgraded by TAI.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## loanranger

Ali_Baba said:


> Lol. So, TAI pilots take PAF F16s for joyrides and ripped the crap out of them? Correct?
> 
> A bit like letting ur friend borrow your car, you know they are gonna rip in it!


Don't worry its PAF F-16 not your GF.
TEST PILOT tests stuff. "Ripped the crap out of them" really got me going.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


> At Qatar....


This is from Gulf Shield exercise in KSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## loanranger

PAF F-16 High Altitude

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sunny4pak

General Bajwa on Front line:


----------



## ghazi52

[URL='https://twitter.com/Sameraofficial1']Sameera Khan

@Sameraofficial1[/URL]

ہم اپنی فوج کی حمایت کریں تو بوٹ پالشی، جاہلوں تم دو خاندانوں اور ان کی اولادوں کی چپلیں چاٹو تو جمہوریت؟

تیری محافظ ہے یہ وردی.... دشمن کی تباہی ہے یہ وردی







9:28 AM · Dec 23, 2019·Twitter for Android
13
Retweets
113
Likes

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


> Sameera Khan
> 
> @Sameraofficial1
> 
> ہم اپنی فوج کی حمایت کریں تو بوٹ پالشی، جاہلوں تم دو خاندانوں اور ان کی اولادوں کی چپلیں چاٹو تو جمہوریت؟
> 
> تیری محافظ ہے یہ وردی.... دشمن کی تباہی ہے یہ وردی
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9:28 AM · Dec 23, 2019·Twitter for Android
> 13
> Retweets
> 113
> Likes


First pic is repost from Pak Afghan show down at Torkham from 2016-17.

Second is like a decade old.

Third pic isnt even Pakistani soldiers man.

——————

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Army is capable and fully prepared to thwart any aggression, says COAS. PHOTO: ISPR








DESERT FIGHTER said:


> First pic is repost from Pak Afghan show down at Torkham from 2016-17.
> 
> Second is like a decade old.
> 
> Third pic isnt even Pakistani soldiers man.
> 
> ——————
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 595192
> View attachment 595193
> View attachment 595194
> View attachment 595195




Do you have an issue with me, I just post her message, that's all . I do not have a competition with you, so called expert on Army.
I just post due to love to my birthplace and for your information I served Armed forces and also civilian organisations, My father also did, So stay clam and do not act extra smart.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/2434








http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/2435

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan Army is capable and fully prepared to thwart any aggression, says COAS. PHOTO: ISPR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an issue with me, I just post her message, that's all . I do not have a competition with you, so called expert on Army.
> I just post due to love to my birthplace and for your information I served Armed forces and also civilian organisations, My father also did, So stay clam and do not act extra smart.


I hardly post here due to this shit.

As for you serving, yeah sure buddy.

As for me, well obviously I didnt but even as of right now, my father, brothers & even extended family are serving.

And I dont have an issue, keep hijacking the thread & keep posting useless pics. The thread is yours buddy.


----------



## ghazi52

That why you seems to be king................................What a brought up.

and it also proves my point...

Good for you............... "As for me, well obviously I didnt but even as of right now, my father, brothers & even extended family are serving".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


> That why you seems to be king................................What a brought up.
> 
> and it also proves my point...
> 
> Good for you............... "As for me, well obviously I didnt but even as of right now, my father, brothers & even extended family are serving".


Good luck homie, you are free to post anything you wish, be it reposts or pics which arent even from Pak mil.

Im out, enjoy yourself.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> First pic is repost from Pak Afghan show down at Torkham from 2016-17.
> 
> Second is like a decade old.
> 
> Third pic isnt even Pakistani soldiers man.
> 
> ——————
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 595192
> View attachment 595193
> View attachment 595194
> View attachment 595195


The endians will use the last pic for proof of them shooting down an f-16



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I hardly post here due to this shit.
> 
> As for you serving, yeah sure buddy.
> 
> As for me, well obviously I didnt but even as of right now, my father, brothers & even extended family are serving.
> 
> And I dont have an issue, keep hijacking the thread & keep posting useless pics. The thread is yours buddy.


Its pictures, come down both of you. This isn't some sort of completion to see who can leak state secrets the fastest.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

When you post it becomes a priceless piece....................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*COAS Visited Quaid Mausoleum & Paid Rich Tribute*


----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52

Photo: ISPR

KARACHI: Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa visited the Quaid's mausoleum on Wednesday to pay tribute to the founder of the nation on the occasion of his 144th birth anniversary.

One of rare pic of Quaid-e-Azam, presentation of Colours to 2nd Battalion, 15th Punjab Regiment, by Mohammad Ali Jinnah, April 1948


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


> When you post it becomes a priceless piece....................


Humans do make mistakes, better people accept their mistakes & move on.


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Pak Navy Conducts Successful Anti-ship Missile Test*
*



*


----------



## Sunny4pak




----------



## Sunny4pak

*First Batch of Dual Seat JF-17 Rolls Out At PAC | Inaugurated JF-17 Dual-Seat Integration facility*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## echo 1

I just have 2 questions:

1) why is there no refueling props on the JF17B?

2) Why are the hinges that open the cockpit of JF-17B still located on the outside of the aircraft instead of bing hidden away like the other 2 seater aircraft?


----------



## Thorough Pro

Hybrid engine, flies more with less fuel
Because no sane person gives a **** about hinges



echo 1 said:


> I just have 2 questions:
> 
> 1) why is there no refueling props on the JF17B?
> 
> 
> 2) Why are the hinges that open the cockpit of JF-17B still located on the outside of the aircraft instead of bing hidden away like the other 2 seater aircraft?


----------



## echo 1

Thorough Pro said:


> Hybrid engine, flies more with less fuel
> Because no sane person gives a **** about hinges



No need to be rude yar, it is just a question. My questions were not intended in any way to be disrespectful.
The reason I asked this question is if you look at 2 seater JAS 39 Gripen, Eruofighter Typhoon, and French Rafale they do not show hinges. It would make sense to follow their example, but again it may be to some constraints that I am not aware of. If someone would like to correct me please do.

I do not think you know what you are taking about. What do you mean by hybrid engine? The engine is the same as JF-17A RD93. The main reason I asked this question was the reasoning of training new pilots on air to air refueling. JF-17B would be a great platform to train new/incoming pilots on how to refuel midair. 
The only other platform that can provide this type of training in this type of configuration is the Mirage with it air refueling prob. It is the only other aircraft in PAF inventory that can connect with IL-78 to extend mission/patrolling time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thorough Pro

Sorry, wasn't trying to be rude, just sick of reading so many posts on insignificant non-issues.



echo 1 said:


> No need to be rude yar, it is just a question. My questions were not intended in any way to be disrespectful.
> The reason I asked this question is if you look at 2 seater JAS 39 Gripen, Eruofighter Typhoon, and French Rafale they do not show hinges. It would make sense to follow their example, but again it may be to some constraints that I am not aware of. If someone would like to correct me please do.
> 
> I do not think you know what you are taking about. What do you mean by hybrid engine? The engine is the same as JF-17A RD93. The main reason I asked this question was the reasoning of training new pilots on air to air refueling. JF-17B would be a great platform to train new/incoming pilots on how to refuel midair.
> The only other platform that can provide this type of training in this type of configuration is the Mirage with it air refueling prob. It is the only other aircraft in PAF inventory that can connect with IL-78 to extend mission/patrolling time.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Navy Conducts Live Weapon Firings in North Arabian Sea*





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## echo 1

Thorough Pro said:


> Sorry, wasn't trying to be rude, just sick of reading so many posts on insignificant non-issues.


Yar if you dont like it skip over it. I do the same. Someone else will answer my question if they feel like it. Im sure you are a good person and hope the best for you.

On another note can someone answer my question from above if they have any knowledge. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

echo 1 said:


> I just have 2 questions:
> 
> 1) why is there no refueling props on the JF17B?
> 
> 2) Why are the hinges that open the cockpit of JF-17B still located on the outside of the aircraft instead of bing hidden away like the other 2 seater aircraft?



Refueling probes on JF17s (any model) can be removed and added as necessary. When they are not needed they are taken off. You will see many Block 2s flying without them aswell. they were added later so they’re removable, unlike the ones on the F-16. If they need to fly missions that need refueling, they will have them equipped. 

The hinges I don’t know about, probably because that’s how they were originally designed and they haven’t changed them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## echo 1

iLION12345_1 said:


> Refueling probes on JF17s (any model) can be removed and added as necessary. When they are not needed they are taken off. You will see many Block 2s flying without them aswell. they were added later so they’re removable, unlike the ones on the F-16. If they need to fly missions that need refueling, they will have them equipped.
> 
> The hinges I don’t know about, probably because that’s how they were originally designed and they haven’t changed them.


Thanks for the insight. I did not know the refueling probes could be removed/attached at will. This is definitely new to me.


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Defence Update | JF17 Block3 | Pak Navy Missile Tests | Russian Hypersonic Missile*
*



*


----------



## ghazi52

112th Midshipmen and 21st Short Service Commission (SSC) Course Commissioning Parade was held at Pakistan Naval Academy PNS RAHBAR.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Rewind: 2019 | Important Defence & Political Happenings in the World*


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Pak Marine Received New Boats 2020*


----------



## air marshal




----------



## Sunny4pak

*Annual Efficiency Competition Pak Navy & Pak Marines 2020*


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Induction Ceremony of MPAs Marinized ATRs & UAVs LUNA NG in Pakistan Navy Today 04/01/2020.





*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

When is navy moving out of Karachi

There was news that pollution at Karachi is impacting fleet and navy planning move it fleet to west 

With naval air station now completed and Jinnah based and gawadar in play is there a target 

Some elements will remain but major navel assets will move 

Two new bases in west Jinnah plus gawadar and may be a smaller at pasni can be utilized or can be added as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Induction ceremony of state-of-the-art Maritime Patrol Aircrafts (MPA) and tactical Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) in Pakistan Navy Fleet was held at Karachi. Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi graced the occasion as Chief Guest.

The Chief Guest further added that induction of LUNA NG Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) in Fleet Air Arm will further augment Pakistan Navy’s Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance (ISR) capabilities in maritime domain especially in Creeks areas and along the Coastal belt. The Admiral urged the crew of newly inducted ATRs & Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) to make optimum utilization of these platforms in order to contribute effectively towards combat potential of Pakistan Navy Fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Pak Army Robot | History of Weapons Episode 08*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Pak China Joint Naval Exercise "Sea Guardians 2020" Kicks Off*


----------



## Sunny4pak

*SH-15 New SP Howitzer for Pakistan*


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/General-Dynamics-F-16BM-Fighting-Falcon/2447







http://falcons.pk/photo/Chengdu-F-7P/2444

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/Lockheed-C-130E-Hercules/2449


----------



## Sunny4pak

Irfan Baloch said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER reference to video above
> it has somehow come up in my suggestion list by youtube many times but I know I must not click it because it will really make me laugh and cry at the same time due to bad presentation and lack of substance and comical claims


*Ok, Sir Noted.*


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Sunny4pak said:


> *Ok, Sir Noted.*


i have done my criticsm now i will provide you with information you cant find on google youtube and Wikipedia based on real first hand experience and help with presentation like you are not reading from a page but educating and owning 

will contact you privately on what to improve and what info to use 

i will be honest and it will only help you

check out presentation by talat hussain and wakahat saeed khan
they are ace

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak

Irfan Baloch said:


> i have done my criticsm now i will provide you with information you cant find on google youtube and Wikipedia based on real first hand experience and help with presentation like you are not reading from a page but educating and owning
> 
> will contact you privately on what to improve and what info to use
> 
> i will be honest and it will only help you
> 
> check out presentation by talat hussain and wakahat saeed khan
> they are ace


Would Love to contact Sir. As far as WSK is concerned he is awesome no doubt but nothing special in Talat Hussain? Sir are you referring to Talat hussain (ex Geo News Naya Pakistan)?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Sunny4pak said:


> *Ok, Sir Noted.*


I have removed all my posts of harsh critics. the content you linked are much better than the low quality uploaded by people. yes there is room for improvement for sure but you are leagues ahead of the crowd, just that it will help if you get your content verified by a professional and a veteran to stand out from the crowd,

sorry I judged you without checking you but I have almost 100% record of disappointment in the past from click bait and misleading and misquoted videos by my fellow Pakistanis who have even not shied away from using real videos of our soldiers and misquoted them in the irrelevant events.

example is in one such video a solider is narrating during waziristan how his convey was hit by taliban IED and ambush resulting in loss of life and many injured and a Pakistan army aviation cobra came like an angle and forced the TTP to flee and it continued to circle the area until the relief came. now that same video was used without the commentary and posted as an aftermath of salala attack and our own cobra as an American Apachie. I cursed the guy on yotube for dishonoring our dead and for his shameless act but that scumbag didnt care and neither did the youtube admin. and then someone linked that video here, I explained why we must be careful before linking something misleading and then removed the post.


----------



## Sunny4pak

Irfan Baloch said:


> I have removed all my posts of harsh critics. the content you linked are much better than the low quality uploaded by people. yes there is room for improvement for sure but you are leagues ahead of the crowd, just that it will help if you get your content verified by a professional and a veteran to stand out from the crowd,
> 
> sorry I judged you without checking you but I have almost 100% record of disappointment in the past from click bait and misleading and misquoted videos by my fellow Pakistanis who have even not shied away from using real videos of our soldiers and misquoted them in the irrelevant events.
> 
> example is in one such video a solider is narrating during waziristan how his convey was hit by taliban IED and ambush resulting in loss of life and many injured and a Pakistan army aviation cobra came like an angle and forced the TTP to flee and it continued to circle the area until the relief came. now that same video was used without the commentary and posted as an aftermath of salala attack and our own cobra as an American Apachie. I cursed the guy on yotube for dishonoring our dead and for his shameless act but that scumbag didnt care and neither did the youtube admin. and then someone linked that video here, I explained why we must be careful before linking something misleading and then removed the post.



Thanks, Sir for acknowledging my work. Yes, there is a lot of room for improvement. Sir, how can I contact you? Could please share your contact on my email (internationaldefenceanalysis@gmail.com) so that I may have your contact if possible. 
Yes, there are a lot of Pakistanis that are ruining Pak Defence by their outrageous claims & hilarious commentary and the purpose of my channel is to give authentic & close to reality info.


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Made in Pakistan Weapons Episode #2*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/Lockheed-C-130E-Hercules/2456







http://falcons.pk/photo/Lockheed-P-3C-Orion/2455

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/Westland-WS-61-Sea-King-MK45/1108

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sunny4pak

Closing Ceremony of Sea Guardians Exercise 2020 | Pak-China Naval Exercise 2020


----------



## rAli

air marshal said:


> http://falcons.pk/photo/Westland-WS-61-Sea-King-MK45/1108


Before and after 'fair and lovely'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Sixth bilateral exercise Sea Guardians-2020 between Pakistan Navy and PLA (Navy),

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/North-American-F-86E-Sabre/252


----------



## loanranger

Motivational video

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 599963
> View attachment 599964



The ship in the middle belongs to which country and which type is it?


----------



## HRK

Inception-06 said:


> The ship in the middle belongs to which country and which type is it?


China and its submarine rescue vessel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

HRK said:


> China and its submarine rescue vessel



So pn getting one after 8 new subs package ??? Read some where pn had requirement as well may be that is the reason it’s here ?? But strangely no subs part of exercise ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/Dassault-Mirage-VPA/2457

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ali_Baba

air marshal said:


> http://falcons.pk/photo/Dassault-Mirage-VPA/2457



it looks factory fresh!!


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/2458

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Ships MOAWIN and ASLAT visited Port Victoria, Seychelles as part of Pakistan Navy Overseas Deployment around African region.


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## echo 1

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 600795


what is this aircraft


----------



## Asfandyar Bhittani

echo 1 said:


> what is this aircraft



Bristol Brigand.


----------



## gangsta_rap

Paving the way for a better future...






Note the PASGT style helmet...I haven't seen that many pictures of PAK-UN troops wearing that. Most of the time they resemble vintage M1 helmets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219602437008449536

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Commander Kenya Navy, Major General Levi Franklin Mghalu visited Naval Headquarters, Islamabad and called on Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi.

Upon arrival at Naval Headquarters, the visiting dignitary was received by Chief of the Naval Staff. A smartly turned out contingent of Pakistan Navy presented the Guard of Honour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparten

Angry Easterling said:


> Paving the way for a better future...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the PASGT style helmet...I haven't seen that many pictures of PAK-UN troops wearing that. Most of the time they resemble vintage M1 helmets


Whats the badge on the officer on the left upper arm? Paratrooper?


----------



## iLION12345_1

Yes, paratrooper course from the PMA.


sparten said:


> Whats the badge on the officer on the left upper arm? Paratrooper?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Pak Army in the area of lunar in astore district, had a rescue and relief operation in the village affected by the recent snowfall.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jinn Baba

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220000998103625729
Didnt know where else to post this as we dont seem to have a dedicated thread for Super Mushaks.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Fist



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hassan1




----------



## Windjammer

Anytime Baby.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AMRAAM

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 602363
> View attachment 602364
> View attachment 602365
> View attachment 602366
> View attachment 602367
> View attachment 602368
> View attachment 602369
> View attachment 602370
> View attachment 602371
> View attachment 602372
> View attachment 602373
> View attachment 602374
> View attachment 602375


From where this can be bought?


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Captain Bilal Shaheed| Death Before Disgrace*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi is on an official visit to Indonesia.


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Pak Army Tanks Fleet 2020*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Haris Ali2140

Jinn Baba said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220000998103625729
> Didnt know where else to post this as we dont seem to have a dedicated thread for Super Mushaks.



We have dedicated threads for both Mushaks and K-8s.


----------



## Ghost 125

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 603241
> View attachment 603243
> View attachment 603244
> View attachment 603245
> View attachment 603247
> View attachment 603248
> View attachment 603249


which is this new sniper..its certainly not acurracy international used by SSG...neither styer 69 nor rangemaster.


----------



## Path-Finder

Ghost 125 said:


> which is this new sniper..its certainly not acurracy international used by SSG...neither styer 69 nor rangemaster.


https://www.steelcoredesigns.com/products/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Lockheed-P-3C-Orion/2455

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Irfan Baloch

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 604129
> View attachment 604130
> View attachment 604131
> View attachment 604132
> View attachment 604134
> View attachment 604135
> View attachment 604136
> View attachment 604137
> View attachment 604139
> View attachment 604140


khan brother
share the information
occasion, participants ,type of exercise etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER




----------



## PDF



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alikazmi007

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 605002
> 
> View attachment 605001
> 
> View attachment 605003
> View attachment 605004




Looks like boyz mean business, flying with the live rounds, check out the yellow and brown band on the missile shafts! Also notice the Sniper pod...... ariba ariba andale andale!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

February 12, 2020







Members of the first-ever Pakistani Female Engagement Team (FET), which is deployed with the United Nations Organisation Stabilisation Mission in the DRC (MONUSCO), were recently awarded the UN Medal at a ceremony in Adikivu in South Kivu, one of the provinces of the central African country. — Photo courtesy UN via State SCA Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Friendly countries military officers attending Command & Staff College Quetta visited ISPR as part of study tour.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Opening Ceremony of Pakistan Navy’s major maritime exercise SEASPARK-20 was held at Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Snipers Guns of Pakistan Armed Forces | How Snipers Works?*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Zane_K

blain2 said:


> Use this to post Army related Youtube and other videos:
> 
> Let me start off with this one. The beginning shows Al-Zarrar MKII, AK (around 0:14) firing and auto-loader of AZ in action. The rest is old SSG footage.



I don’t really criticise the Pakistan armed forces.. protecting the state & all that...also I’ll get jumped on & beaten to a pulp if I do ...online anyhow.
One thing.. you see in the video this practice of jumping through burning hoops and karate chopping burning bricks..? come on now ...pleeese.


----------



## iLION12345_1

Zane_K said:


> I don’t really criticise the Pakistan armed forces.. protecting the state & all that...also I’ll get jumped on & beaten to a pulp if I do ...online anyhow.
> One thing.. you see in the video this practice of jumping through burning hoops and karate chopping burning bricks..? come on now ...pleeese.


It’s just supposed to be a show, mainly for entertainment which at the same time displays skill and agility. Many nations do that. But the real question I have is, do you realize you just tagged a post older than a decade and asked for a reply :p


----------



## Zane_K

iLION12345_1 said:


> It’s just supposed to be a show, mainly for entertainment which at the same time displays skill and agility. Many nations do that. But the real question I have is, do you realize you just tagged a post older than a decade and asked for a reply :p


 
Did I..? Ooops.. thanks for pointing it out. schoolboy error..
to your point though...about show skills .. it just seems to me a waste of time, energy and it’s so dated.
I just wish they concerned themselves with skills related to their profession..namely killing, escape & evasion etc
I get it ...Showmanship for the masses..
But honestly it’s really taxing on my mind .. It upsets me.


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 606699
> View attachment 606700
> View attachment 606701
> View attachment 606702
> View attachment 606703
> View attachment 606704
> View attachment 606705
> View attachment 606706
> View attachment 606707
> View attachment 606708
> View attachment 606709
> View attachment 606710
> View attachment 606711
> View attachment 606712
> View attachment 606713
> View attachment 606714
> View attachment 606715
> View attachment 606716



MASHALLAH Grt Piks n Keep it up


----------



## iLION12345_1

Zane_K said:


> Did I..? Ooops.. thanks for pointing it out. schoolboy error..
> to your point though...about show skills .. it just seems to me a waste of time, energy and it’s so dated.
> I just wish they concerned themselves with skills related to their profession..namely killing, escape & evasion etc
> I get it ...Showmanship for the masses..
> But honestly it’s really taxing on my mind .. It upsets me.


I do agree with you, but such shows are generally for the public who find this cool and interesting. If they started showing actual skills most people except the ones who actually understand what they’re saying and doing will get bored. Besides, our public likes a good dramatic display over actual skills sadly, you can try watching PACES for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Lockheed-C-130E-Hercules/2449

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Amaa'n

I


alikazmi007 said:


> Looks like boyz mean business, flying with the live rounds, check out the yellow and brown band on the missile shafts! Also notice the Sniper pod...... ariba ariba andale andale!


 I think completed the CAP mission sortie, packing heavy, EFTs, CFTs


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pak-Bahrain ex:







*2nd PAKISTAN-Kazakhstan Joint Counter Terrorism Exercise “Dostarym-2019” *

*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

so bakelite magazine and dust cover with 1913! M4 buffer stock. pistol Trigger

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gangsta_rap

helmet doesnt look like a typical western MICH or PASGT helmet ...looks a little compressed like those 6B7 types that the russians use

edit:

didn't bother reading the text....again..


----------



## blain2

They are using Kazakh kit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Pak-Bahrain ex:
> 
> View attachment 607250
> 
> 
> 
> *2nd PAKISTAN-Kazakhstan Joint Counter Terrorism Exercise “Dostarym-2019” *
> 
> *
> View attachment 607251
> View attachment 607252
> View attachment 607253
> *





Path-Finder said:


> so bakelite magazine and dust cover with 1913! M4 buffer stock. pistol Trigger


DAMN!!!!!!!

Forget the Bakelite Mag, am interested in those rails thats a Zenitco furniture ....

did we acquire that or the weapons belong to the hosting nation??

Upper Guard - B19
Lower Guard - B10
Dogtail / Dust Cover - B33 ......

that package if bought original can cost 700$

however there are chinese (good quality ones) always available on market

@Horus @Zarvan


----------



## Rocky rock

Sharing 10 year's old video? [emoji849]


ahmedlatif said:


>


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

Rocky rock said:


> Sharing 10 year's old video? [emoji849]


its Gold never looks old, always give goose bump up


----------



## Apocalypse



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## v-max23

I shot this video inside the Fortress Stadium a couple of years back.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder

what funky scope is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## loanranger

Invincible Resolve - Pakistan Air Force 





Trailer to Feb 27 Documentary


----------



## Muhammad Burham



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/General-Dynamics-F-16AM-Fighting-Falcon/1930

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

JF Block II Cockpit:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi reviewed operational readiness of naval installations and units at Turbat, Gwadar and boarded Pakistan Navy Ships operating at sea during on-going major Maritime Exercise SEASPARK-20.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Al-Khalid Tank: *


----------



## ghazi52

Fly Pass Karachi..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

*PAF Movers and Shakers.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*3rd International Pakistan Army Team Spirit (PATS) Competition-2020 *is underway at National Counter Terrorism Centre and surroundings near Kharian .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Chengdu-FT-7P/549

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Alsamsam 2020:





PATS 2020





“Suprise day demo”:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Pakistani female peacekeepers in Congo:
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Aerospatiale-AS-350B3-Ecureuil/2180

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/General-Dynamics-F-16BM-Fighting-Falcon/2379

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/F-16D-Block-52--Fighting-Falcon/1104

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Chengdu-F-7PG/1454

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adam_Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adam_Khan

F.7P's





A.5C

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

Swift Retort Formation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

This is how Thunders fly over Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Adam_Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer

JF-17 Armed With HAFR Anti-Runway Weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/General-Dynamics-F-16AM-Fighting-Falcon/2324

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Cessna-208B-Grand-Caravan/2069

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak

When PAF used C130 For Bombing Missions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*PNS Yarmook ex with Turkish Navy:
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/2008

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

UD:







MRAP in Balochistan:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Passing out parade of Pakistan Navy sailors batch B 2019 (S) held at PNS HIMALAYA, Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Tribute to Shuhada-e-Pakistan | Martyrs Gallery by International Defence Analysis*





@Windjammer @Imran Khan @Trailer23 @cabatli_53 @vostok @fatman17 @Rafi @StormBreaker @Irfan Baloch @ghazi52 @hassan1 @DESERT FIGHTER @air marshal @Adam_Khan @mingle @Path-Finder @Lone Ranger @LonE_WolF

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
9


----------



## StormBreaker

Sunny4pak said:


> *Tribute to Shuhada-e-Pakistan | Martyrs Gallery by International Defence Analysis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Windjammer @Imran Khan @Trailer23 @cabatli_53 @vostok @fatman17 @Rafi @StormBreaker @Irfan Baloch @ghazi52 @hassan1 @DESERT FIGHTER @air marshal @Adam_Khan @mingle @Path-Finder @Lone Ranger @LonE_WolF


Great work, Good collection, Surely Much effort has been put on this video Bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

StormBreaker said:


> Great work, Good collection, Surely Much effort has been put on this video Bro


Yeah Dear, it took me about 3 days to collect data & making the whole stuff. I will include Soldiers in the next Part, however, it is unfortunate that there isn't a single or authentic platform to get all the info of those who sacrificed their today for our tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

Sunny4pak said:


> *Tribute to Shuhada-e-Pakistan | Martyrs Gallery by International Defence Analysis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Windjammer @Imran Khan @Trailer23 @cabatli_53 @vostok @fatman17 @Rafi @StormBreaker @Irfan Baloch @ghazi52 @hassan1 @DESERT FIGHTER @air marshal @Adam_Khan @mingle @Path-Finder @Lone Ranger @LonE_WolF


Nice work, deserves a +rating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*PAF MIL MI-6*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trailer23

Sunny4pak said:


> *Tribute to Shuhada-e-Pakistan | Martyrs Gallery by International Defence Analysis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Windjammer @Imran Khan @Trailer23 @cabatli_53 @vostok @fatman17 @Rafi @StormBreaker @Irfan Baloch @ghazi52 @hassan1 @DESERT FIGHTER @air marshal @Adam_Khan @mingle @Path-Finder @Lone Ranger @LonE_WolF





Path-Finder said:


> Nice work, deserves a +rating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Phantom.



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## loanranger

CHAOS BRINGER said:


>


Nice keep editing.


----------



## ghazi52

March 1st 1940: Lieut. Peter Roose (centre) standing in front of a Indian Army Crossly armoured car in Waziristan
The two on the right, in shorts, are also officers, the soldier at the rear of the armored car with the rifle is a British private soldier. The officer in the greatcoat is probably part of the armored car detachment.

..

1940: A newspaper article on operation clean-up


----------



## Phantom.

loanranger said:


> Nice keep editing.


thank you


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

ghazi52 said:


>


It's sad how the English in our recruitment ads fell off a cliff. @Socra

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadali233

ghazi52 said:


> *PAF MIL MI-6*


they were soviet mi-6s, they came in to assist in (if i remember correctly) for mangla dam and for KKH.
One also crashed.



hassan1 said:


> View attachment 614277


ah the mi-14 that never came.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*

FT-5, FT-6, F-6 & FT-5*


----------



## ghazi52

The Debrief Session of Pakistan Navy’s Major Maritime Exercise SEASPARK-2020 held at Karachi. Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi graced the Session as Chief Guest.


----------



## ghazi52

*F-86 SABRE, B-57, T-33 & F-86 SABRE*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> It's sad how the English in our recruitment ads fell off a cliff. @Socra


So did the recruit pool. We need to balance out the ISSB pool from the military brats, rural areas and those with good exposure to world affairs.

We need the gaming kid on the flight sim as much as kid from the Chak.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Socra said:


> So did the recruit pool. We need to balance out the ISSB pool from the military brats, rural areas and those with good exposure to world affairs.
> 
> We need the gaming kid on the flight sim as much as kid from the Chak.


It's surprising they're not able to better balance the pool considering how large cohorts are as of late, especially in the Army. If anything, the greater shift to technology and autonomous warfighting should lead to an increased proportion of officers in the future relative to men anyways (unless we up the standards for jawans, which is unlikely in light of the general socioeconomic gap). So, room should be made for expat and ex-dual national kids.


----------



## Sunny4pak

WC Noman Ali Khan & Wing Commander Noman Akram Shaheed During Red Flag 2010

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

March 18, Death anniversary of little Dragon Air

World record holder a true hero the legendary Air Commodore (r) M.M. Alam - Sitara-i-Jurat (with Bar)

This Falcon downed five aircraft in less than a minute — the first four within 30 seconds — establishing a world record. He also excelled in gunnery competition, a skill that without a doubt contributed greatly to his becoming the first and the only jet ace in one mission. (R.I.P)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A team of PAF technicians securing the India Air Force Ouragan Fighter which was forced to land at an open field near Jangshahi village, Badin in Sindh. The IAF pilot was Flt Lt Rana Lal Chand Sikk who intruded into Pakistani airspace on 24 June 1965. PAF F-104A Starfighters intercepted the IAF aircraft and before he was about to be shot down, the IAF pilot lowered the landing gears and signaled his surrender. The IAF pilot was taken prisoner and released on 14 August 1965 as a goodwill gesture on Pakistan’s Independence Day after a fantastic cup of tea

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

One of the best fighter pilot of Pakistan Air Force, 

Flying officer Aliuddin (later) Vice Chief of AirStaff (sitting in center)
Flying officer Aliuddin holds the record for winning the Sher Afghan Trophy twice in a row. The entire Air Force was eligible to participate and he maintains his record of best fighter pilot with 100% score in 1968 and 1969. No other pilot holds this record.

Sher Afghan Trophy was instituted by Air Marshal Asghar Khan in the 60's and was given to the squadrons and individuals who had the high armament score during the yearly armament competition.

Courtesy : Maliha Ali

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak

*PAF Ranks, Insignia & Basic Payscale 2020*


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> A team of PAF technicians securing the India Air Force Ouragan Fighter which was forced to land at an open field near Jangshahi village, Badin in Sindh. The IAF pilot was Flt Lt Rana Lal Chand Sikk who intruded into Pakistani airspace on 24 June 1965. PAF F-104A Starfighters intercepted the IAF aircraft and before he was about to be shot down, the IAF pilot lowered the landing gears and signaled his surrender. The IAF pilot was taken prisoner and released on 14 August 1965 as a goodwill gesture on Pakistan’s Independence Day after a fantastic cup of tea




On asking this aircraft was not return but also not preserved who ever disposed it off was stupid enough to destroy history it should have been preserved in museum



Sunny4pak said:


> *PAF Ranks, Insignia & Basic Payscale 2020*


Gen Ayub was a dictator and gave himself the rank

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1945 Aerial view of the flying boat base at RAF Korangi Creek, Karachi:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amavous

Locals Baloch fighting alongside army against BLF insurgents


----------



## sparten

Patriotic Baloch!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*PAF Bombing Mission at Jamnagar 1965 | Shabbir Alam Siddiqui*


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Army Helicopters transported medicines and medical equipments provided by NDMA to deal the medical emergency in Gilgit-Baltistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Haris Ali2140

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 617323
> View attachment 617324
> View attachment 617325
> View attachment 617326
> View attachment 617327
> View attachment 617328
> View attachment 617329
> View attachment 617330
> View attachment 617331
> View attachment 617332
> View attachment 617333
> View attachment 617334
> View attachment 617335


Why does army uses Mushak???


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Haris Ali2140 said:


> Why does army uses Mushak???


Training, Transport, Reconnaissance.


----------



## Haris Ali2140

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Training, Transport, Reconnaissance.


Training for what??? They don't have jets. To operate surveillance jets, they can send them to air force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Haris Ali2140 said:


> Training for what??? They don't have jets. To operate surveillance jets, they can send them to air force.


Army aviation.



Haris Ali2140 said:


> Training for what??? They don't have jets. To operate surveillance jets, they can send them to air force.


Yaar army also trains its pilots.



Haris Ali2140 said:


> Training for what??? They don't have jets. To operate surveillance jets, they can send them to air force.


You even earn a power glider badge in PMA.
My father did it along with other courses like divin, koh pema etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Apocalypse

Pakistan Air Force Mirage III ROSE during the 2010 Falcon Air Meet in Jordan

Photo by Tech. Sgt. Wolfram M. Stumpf of the USAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Haris Ali2140 said:


> Training for what??? They don't have jets. To operate surveillance jets, they can send them to air force.


read his response again.
exactly that. they use them to first train to fly and later on other duties.


----------



## ghazi52

Lt Col of Pakistan Army and a police officer saluting a doctor who is engaged in battle against COVID 19.
In this picture we are watching 3 heroes, Real heroes, who always fight for the nation at front lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

1947, Mari Pur Air Base, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## blain2

ghazi52 said:


> Lt Col of Pakistan Army and a police officer saluting a doctor who is engaged in battle against COVID 19.
> In this picture we are watching 3 heroes, Real heroes, who always fight for the nation at front lines.


In all likelihood a government minister visiting.



Haris Ali2140 said:


> Training for what??? They don't have jets. To operate surveillance jets, they can send them to air force.


Training to fly the Super Mushaks in an operational capacity.
The Mushaks are used for transport, communications, observation/recce and command & control to a certain extent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244190429584723969

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PAF IL-78 AIRCRAFT CARRYING MEDICAL EQUIPMENT FROM CHINA LANDS AT NUR KHAN AIR BASE

The Air Transport fleet of PAF has been assigned the onerous responsibility to Air lift medical equipment and relief goods from Peoples' Republic of China to help fight COVID-19 Pandemic in Pakistan.
In this regard, a PAF IL- 78 aircraft laden with 14 Tons of cargo comprising Ventilators, N95 masks and protective gear landed at PAF Base Nur Khan early in the morning today.

This is one of the many relief flights undertaken by PAF in past couple of weeks. These sorties also include the ones flown to COVID hit Chinese City of Wuhan, earlier this year.

During these relief sorties Tons of medical supplies were airlifted by PAF aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak

*How air to air Missile Works? PL15 Vs Meteor A2A Missile*






@Imran Khan @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Irfan Baloch @StormBreaker @mingle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1245747603955945475


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/General-Dynamics-F-16AM-Fighting-Falcon/2007

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246389501578133504


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Random stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*TANK P0RN 









*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

یہ معروف پتھالوجسٹ، اور سابق صدر پی ایم اے ڈاکٹر فیاض بخاری ہیں اپنے بیٹے کپٹین سید اسفند بخاری شہید سے ملنے آئے ہیں..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## POPEYE-Sailor

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *TANK P0RN
> View attachment 622009
> View attachment 622012
> View attachment 622013
> *


Grt Pictures


----------



## Sunny4pak

*A Symbol of Pak-China Friendship



*

*Nice Click of Red Flag 2010*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *This is from 2010* not 2020:
> 
> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Pakistan_Air_Force_F-16_Red_Flag_2010_group_photo.jpg


Yeah, I did Mention it, Sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bananarepublic

Skardu.


Inception-06 said:


> View attachment 622905
> View attachment 622904
> [/QUOTE
> Info on the artillery pieces?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

bananarepublic said:


> View attachment 623003
> 
> Skardu.


Type 59 130mm field gun !


----------



## blain2

Inception-06 said:


> View attachment 622905
> View attachment 622904


Is the second one a Harbin or Beechcraft platform?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Haris Ali2140

blain2 said:


> The second one is a very nice and capable platform. Its not very glitzy but packs a massive punch for ISR duties.


Which was the one we lost last year??? ISR or transport???


----------



## Inception-06

blain2 said:


> Is the second one a Harbin or Beechcraft platform?



Cessna 208


----------



## iLION12345_1

Haris Ali2140 said:


> Which was the one we lost last year??? ISR or transport???


ISR, it was Beechcraft King Air 350ER.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/2676

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Lockheed-C-130E-Hercules/2372

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## loanranger

Testing by TAI test pilots.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aryeih Leib

loanranger said:


> Testing by TAI test pilots.


Any specific reason?


----------



## loanranger

Aryeih Leib said:


> Any specific reason?


They went for modernisation to Turkey.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aryeih Leib

All f 16's ? With or without uncle Sam's consent?


loanranger said:


> They went for modernisation to Turkey.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aryeih Leib said:


> All f 16's ? With or without uncle Sam's consent?


We bought MLU kits and weapons for over 5.5 billion USDs from USA.

TAI upgraded the entire fleet.



Aryeih Leib said:


> All f 16's ? With or without uncle Sam's consent?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 625321
> View attachment 625322
> View attachment 625323


It’s very rare that the B model is better looking than the A model.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adam_Khan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 625528
> View attachment 625529
> View attachment 625530
> View attachment 625531
> View attachment 625532



Last picture is a photoshopped picture of Polish F.16 brother.


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Dassault-Mirage-VPA3/2685

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## loanranger

*Pakistan Airforce F16 Live Mission 2020*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/2023


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Defence Update #18 | Kim Jong Un | VT4 Tank | Pak Shifting on Beidou Satellite & Navigation*


----------



## Adam_Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## HRK

Adam_Khan said:


> View attachment 628540


PS ... ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam_Khan

HRK said:


> PS ... ??



Yes looks PS'd to me as well,even if it's PS it's still a good one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alikazmi007

HRK said:


> PS ... ??



no matter to me, it's freaking gorgeous wallpaper, Thanks Adam!


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/General-Dynamics-F-16A-ADF-Fighting-Falcon/2698

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talon

Adam_Khan said:


> View attachment 628540





HRK said:


> PS ... ??



Digital Combat Simulator

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Hongdu-K-8P-Karakorum/2701

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Naik Jamshed’s Son

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 631092
> 
> Naik Jamshed’s Son


This child face is slap on entire Armed Forces leadership

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/2445

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ghazi52

Drigh Road Base, Karachi. 1920







RAF Korangi Creek

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Rashid Minhas Shaheed NH standing 2nd from right on a training mission at PAF Academy Risalpur.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sunny4pak

JF-17 Block 2 in the Middle East

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

"The soldier above all other, prays for peace. For it is the soldier who must suffer and bear the deepest wounds and scars of war" https://t.co/CmjvAWCtCx

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Recent screen grabs of Afghan Taliban
It seems they are making good use of the weapons and resources ISIS-K and Uncle Sam left behind.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

One of the best fighter pilot of Pakistan Air Force, Flying officer Aliuddin (later) Vice Chief of Air Staff (3rd from right)

Flying officer Aliuddin holds the record for winning the Sher Afghan Trophy twice in a row. The entire Air Force was eligible to participate and he maintains his record of best fighter pilot with 100% score in 1968 and 1969. No other pilot holds this record.

Sher Afghan Trophy was instituted by Air Marshal Asghar Khan in the 60's and was given to the squadrons and individuals who had the high armament score during the yearly armament competition.

Courtesy : Maliha Ali

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Army and FC-II (didnt want to post pics of dead BLA pigs):




































PPEs & meds donated to US.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/2676

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## loanranger

PAF Mirage Go Pro View

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Army and FC-II (didnt want to post pics of dead BLA pigs):
> 
> View attachment 634538
> View attachment 634539
> View attachment 634540
> View attachment 634541
> View attachment 634542
> View attachment 634543
> View attachment 634544
> View attachment 634546
> View attachment 634547
> View attachment 634548
> View attachment 634549



A sprinkle of SSG in them as well.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PanzerKiel said:


> A sprinkle of SSG in them as well.


No, just 1 pic of LCB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> No, just 1 pic of LCB.



Sometimes, uniforms are no guarantee for right identification. Anyone can wear any type of uniform for the right purpose.

Moreover, LCBs are not being employed for this type of action. They were raised and are being employed for something else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PanzerKiel said:


> Sometimes, uniforms are no guarantee for right identification. Anyone can wear any type of uniform for the right purpose.
> 
> Moreover, LCBs are not being employed for this type of action. They were raised and are being employed for something else.


Thats an old training pic boss.. and I do know that they wear woodland and regular “combat” uniform.

That said some of other boys are FCs SOW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Thats an old training pic boss.. and I do know that they wear woodland and regular “combat” uniform.
> 
> That said some of other boys are FCs SOW.



Bhai, those two individuals, 
...nothing of those two individuals, less their base uniform,s, suggest that they might be from LCB or SOW.... 

Anyways bhai, let's move on... 
Pretty bad eyesight in this old age does affect me sometimes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

Brig Sultan, SJ and Bar....CO 31 Baluch in Jamalpur fortress, 1971





Capt Ahsan (SJ), 31 Baluch, Jamalpur / Kamalpur, 1971





Lieutenant Munir Ahmad Butt (Sitara-e-Jur'at) from 31 Baloch. He was 2nd Lieutenant during the battle of Jamalpur in 1971 and retired as a Brigadier





Lieutenant Munir Ahmad Butt (Sitara-e-Jur'at) from 31 Baloch

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## iLION12345_1

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 635367
> 
> Brig Sultan, SJ and Bar....CO 31 Baluch in Jamalpur fortress, 1971
> 
> View attachment 635368
> 
> Capt Ahsan (SJ), 31 Baluch, Jamalpur / Kamalpur, 1971
> 
> View attachment 635369
> 
> Lieutenant Munir Ahmad Butt (Sitara-e-Jur'at) from 31 Baloch. He was 2nd Lieutenant during the battle of Jamalpur in 1971 and retired as a Brigadier
> 
> View attachment 635370
> 
> Lieutenant Munir Ahmad Butt (Sitara-e-Jur'at) from 31 Baloch


Munir Butt is my grandmothers brother-in-law, I meet him often, great man, even at his current age he’s as lively as ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Kohat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/494

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/General-Dynamics-F-16AM-Fighting-Falcon/2708

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/2016

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sunny4pak

*PAF Eagles | Guardian of the Skies
*




__ https://www.facebook.com/




@Irfan Baloch @Imran Khan
@Trailer23 @StormBreaker

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Good to see Marines with Azb DMR & LSR

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 638284
> 
> 
> View attachment 638283
> 
> 
> View attachment 638282
> 
> 
> View attachment 638280
> View attachment 638281
> 
> View attachment 638279
> 
> View attachment 638276
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 638285
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see Marines with Azb DMR & LSR
> View attachment 638278
> 
> 
> View attachment 638294
> 
> 
> View attachment 638277
> View attachment 638297


The first picture of Marine is not of LSR


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 638276
> 
> 
> Good to see Marines with Azb DMR & LSR
> View attachment 638277


thats not LSR



Zarvan said:


> The first picture of Marine is not of LSR


2nd last is also not LSR

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> thats not LSR
> 
> 
> 2nd last is also not LSR


Truvelo?


----------



## Zarvan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Truvelo?


Most likely yes


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> The first picture of Marine is not of LSR





Foxtrot Alpha said:


> thats not LSR
> 
> 
> 2nd last is also not LSR





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Truvelo?





Zarvan said:


> Most likely yes



das ist





https://www.steelcoredesigns.com/thunderbolt/

Das ist






https://www.armyrecognition.com/msp..._mke_brings_out_its_bora-12_sniper_rifle.html

Das ist 






Truvelo, yay

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> das ist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.steelcoredesigns.com/thunderbolt/
> 
> Das ist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.armyrecognition.com/msp..._mke_brings_out_its_bora-12_sniper_rifle.html
> 
> Das ist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truvelo, yay


Air Force guy also doesn't have LSR. Air Force guy is using a Sniper Rifle from UK.


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> Air Force guy also doesn't have LSR. Air Force guy is using a Sniper Rifle from UK.


Hazrat I gave the link to the website of the rifle! did you check it?


----------



## Zarvan

Path-Finder said:


> Hazrat I gave the link to the website of the rifle! did you check it?


Yes that one. You are right



Path-Finder said:


> Hazrat I gave the link to the website of the rifle! did you check it?







You think this is BORA ???


----------



## Path-Finder

Zarvan said:


> You think this is BORA ???


Early version of it yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*BRISTOL BRIGAND*

(1948-1950)

Bristol Aeroplane Company's Brigand was a British anti-shipping/ground attack/dive bomber/attack aircraft developed as a replacement for the Beaufighter. A total of 147 were built.

Crewed by three personal; the aircraft could carry 907 kg bomb load in an internal bomb bay to maximum combat radius of 3380 km.

Two Bristol Brigand’s N1126 (ex RH281) & N1125 (ex RH820) were delivered to Pakistan Air Force in 1948 for evaluation. N1125 crashed in Iraq (on its delivery flight) and N1126 (RH281) was returned to the Royal Air Force in 1950 as WA560.
*

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alikazmi007

air marshal said:


>



Can't recognize what's on the centerline?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

alikazmi007 said:


> Can't recognize what's on the centerline?


Aselpod.


----------



## Hallian_Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Anti-Tank Guided Missile Used by Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Ilyushin-Il-78MP-Midas/766

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

*Visit by King Faisal II of Iraq to 501 Workshop Rawalpindi*
*Crown Prince Abd al-Ilah signing the guest book. On the right is King Faisal II and the next officer in a peak cap and cross belt is Maj Gen Syed Shahid Hamid MGO. Crown Prince Abd al-Ilah was uncle of King Faisal and Regent and was also assassinated along with King Faisal.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PanzerKiel

26 Cavalry, Jhelum 1968-1970. Once a month the CO held a Regiment ‘Durbar’ to address the troops and solicit their views and suggestions. L-R: Ris Maj Aslam, Maj Bokhari 2IC, Lt Col Akram and Capt Mansoor Irfani Adjt.





26 Cavalry, Jhelum 1968-1970. Sitting (L-R) in their Monkey Jackets are Capt Zaheer SJ (Shaheed), Capt Bangash SJ (Shaheed), Capt Ali, Capt Mujeeb and Capt Hasnain. Standing behind is the first 2IC of the Regiment, Major Muhammad Amin Mughal





26 Cavalry, Jhelum 1968-1970. GOC 23 Division Maj Gen Omar is checking the tank’s log books. To his left are teh ADC to the GOC, Maj Raja Ashraf who initially commanded ‘A’ Squadron and RM Sher Khan the second Risaldar Major of the Regiment



PanzerKiel said:


> 26 Cavalry, Jhelum 1968-1970. Once a month the CO held a Regiment ‘Durbar’ to address the troops and solicit their views and suggestions. L-R: Ris Maj Aslam, Maj Bokhari 2IC, Lt Col Akram and Capt Mansoor Irfani Adjt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26 Cavalry, Jhelum 1968-1970. Sitting (L-R) in their Monkey Jackets are Capt Zaheer SJ (Shaheed), Capt Bangash SJ (Shaheed), Capt Ali, Capt Mujeeb and Capt Hasnain. Standing behind is the first 2IC of the Regiment, Major Muhammad Amin Mughal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 26 Cavalry, Jhelum 1968-1970. GOC 23 Division Maj Gen Omar is checking the tank’s log books. To his left are teh ADC to the GOC, Maj Raja Ashraf who initially commanded ‘A’ Squadron and RM Sher Khan the second Risaldar Major of the Regiment



Maj Gen Umar is the father of present day Asad Umar.






26 Cavalry tank park at Jhelum. These tanks dating back to the Korean War were the pride and joy of the officers and men of 26 Cavalry in spite of being old and unreliable. The CO imposed a very strict maintenance regime to keep the equipment battle worthy.





1971, East Pakistan










Indian Centurion captured and being inspected





Captured Indian AMX-13

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PanzerKiel

PM Bhutto along with Gen Sharif (CJCSC) and Gen Zia (COAS)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## truthfollower

air marshal said:


> https://falcons.pk/photo/Ilyushin-Il-78MP-Midas/766


whats the purpose of chin and glass windows in this tanker?



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 639064
> View attachment 639065


FC or Army? and is it during mission? or training?


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## blain2

truthfollower said:


> whats the purpose of chin and glass windows in this tanker?
> 
> 
> FC or Army? and is it during mission? or training?


FC and in all likelihood operating in Balochistan.



PanzerKiel said:


>


Gen Aslam Beg was in the first SSG batch to be trained.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

Lt. Colonel Agha Mohammad Yahya Khan presents the crest of the Baloch Regiment to the Shah of Iran as Prime Minister Liaquat Ali Khan watches

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/1621

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PanzerKiel

Air Cdre F S Hussain, SBt, TPk, in the centre
Sqn Ldr M M Alam (2nd from left), SqnLdr Nazir Latif (2nd from right), Flt Lt Saif-ul-Alam (3rd from right)





Air Cdre (then Flt Lt )F S Hussain in the cockpit of Super Marine Attacker





Sqn Ldr Rafiqui (4th from right), Sqn Ldr Muniruddin (2nd from Left) along with the pilots of No 5 Sqn at Sargodha





Sqn Cdr Rafiqui (centre) along with members of No 5 Sqn at Sargodha





The ‘Paybills’ PAF’s First Jet Aerobatics Team





‘Making the Mark’-Flt Lt Jamal A Khan flies RAF Venom during an Air-to-Air Gunnery mission at RAF Leconfield, UK (1957)





Air Cdre Daudpota (Base Cdr Rafiqui) along with Gp Capt Hakimullah (centre) and Wg Cdr Cecil Chaudhry (right) at Rafiqui





Flt Lt Hakimullah taking Aim as Flt Lt Amjad looks on- ADA pilots relaxing during 1965 war





Pakistani version of ‘Texas Rangers’-Squadron Commander Imtiaz Bhatti (centre) with his under command fighter pilots





During one of his visits to Mafraq Air Base. His Majesty King Hussein l, who was one of his great admirers asked Hameed Anwar for an impromptu air display. Himself an enthusiastic jet pilot, King Hussein climbed up the air traffic control building to have a better view of the show. On that day, Hameed Anwar was at his best, he did some stunning low level aerobatics in honour of the King as shown in the photo. In a letter written to the Chief of the Air Staff, PAF, in Jul 1993, King Hussein described Hameed Anwar as “one of the best pilots and men I have been fortunate to know.”





Sqn Ldr Saif-ul-Azam (2nd from right), Imtiaz Bhatti (2nd from left) along with other fighter pilots, in front of newly inducted F-6 aircraft at Sargodha

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bossman

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 640347
> 
> Air Cdre F S Hussain, SBt, TPk, in the centre
> Sqn Ldr M M Alam (2nd from left), SqnLdr Nazir Latif (2nd from right), Flt Lt Saif-ul-Alam (3rd from right)
> 
> View attachment 640348
> 
> Air Cdre (then Flt Lt )F S Hussain in the cockpit of Super Marine Attacker
> 
> View attachment 640349
> 
> Sqn Ldr Rafiqui (4th from right), Sqn Ldr Muniruddin (2nd from Left) along with the pilots of No 5 Sqn at Sargodha
> 
> View attachment 640352
> 
> Sqn Cdr Rafiqui (centre) along with members of No 5 Sqn at Sargodha
> 
> View attachment 640354
> 
> The ‘Paybills’ PAF’s First Jet Aerobatics Team
> 
> View attachment 640355
> 
> ‘Making the Mark’-Flt Lt Jamal A Khan flies RAF Venom during an Air-to-Air Gunnery mission at RAF Leconfield, UK (1957)
> 
> View attachment 640359
> 
> Air Cdre Daudpota (Base Cdr Rafiqui) along with Gp Capt Hakimullah (centre) and Wg Cdr Cecil Chaudhry (right) at Rafiqui
> 
> View attachment 640361
> 
> Flt Lt Hakimullah taking Aim as Flt Lt Amjad looks on- ADA pilots relaxing during 1965 war
> 
> View attachment 640365
> 
> Pakistani version of ‘Texas Rangers’-Squadron Commander Imtiaz Bhatti (centre) with his under command fighter pilots
> 
> View attachment 640367
> 
> During one of his visits to Mafraq Air Base. His Majesty King Hussein l, who was one of his great admirers asked Hameed Anwar for an impromptu air display. Himself an enthusiastic jet pilot, King Hussein climbed up the air traffic control building to have a better view of the show. On that day, Hameed Anwar was at his best, he did some stunning low level aerobatics in honour of the King as shown in the photo. In a letter written to the Chief of the Air Staff, PAF, in Jul 1993, King Hussein described Hameed Anwar as “one of the best pilots and men I have been fortunate to know.”
> 
> View attachment 640368
> 
> Sqn Ldr Saif-ul-Azam (2nd from right), Imtiaz Bhatti (2nd from left) along with other fighter pilots, in front of newly inducted F-6 aircraft at Sargodha


They were still using the original leather helmets that came with F6s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
4 Legends of Pakistan Air Force






*

R to L : Air Marshal Malik Nur Khan, Air Commodore F.S. Hussain, Air Commodore Mitty Masood
and Wg. Cdr Mervyn L. Middlecoat, just before the 65 War in Sargodha.

Photo Courtesy : Lesley Ann Middlecoat

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Air Force Falcons in 1970's — with Avm Farooq Umar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

1950's PMA

















1970's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Nawabzada Liaquat Ali Khan (back row, first from right), the Shah of Iran (back row, third from right) and Rear Admiral Jefford (next to the Shah on left) with officers of the Royal Pakistan Navy on board the HMS Jhelum in Karachi. HMS Jhelum was a battleship originally named the HMS Narbada. The ship served in the Royal Navy during the First World War and was transferred to Pakistan in 1948 and renamed HMS Jhelum, subsequently becoming PNS Jhelum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder-Block-2/1627

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

View attachment 640928

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PanzerKiel

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 640928



Interesting..... 
Is ki tau khair nahin hay....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PanzerKiel said:


> Interesting.....
> Is ki tau khair nahin hay....


Sir ji adhi awam wedding pics per sd pehn kar fb per bethi ha..

Anyways hun khair aey:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Sir ji adhi awam wedding pics per sd pehn kar fb per bethi ha..



Waisay I thoroughly hate this practice, pure show off.... Wearing SD and mess kits on marriages...... A disrespect for the uniform.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Westland-WS-61-Sea-King-MK45/2368

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PanzerKiel

Ex Zarb E Momin





*Pakistan troops take over guard duty at Buckingham Palace,England in 1953*











A rare photograph
PMA, 1964

The Commandant, Adjutant and Drill SM happen to be from the same unit.

k















The first defence delegation from Pakistan visiting the US in 1949. On the left of Defence Secretary Iskander Mirza is Maj Gen Ifitikhar, C-in-C designate, who died in an air crash a few months later





General Anthony Clement “Nuts” McAuliffe, Commander of US Forces in Europe, who evaluated Pakistan’s capability to absorb US equipment, witnesses Exercise NOVEMBER HANDICAP. On the right is Miangul Aurangzeb, Guides Cavalry





Maj Gen Hayauddin, Head of Pakistan’s Military Mission, who managed the military assistance program in Washington. On the right is Brig Suleman, Signal Officer-in-Chief, who was on a visit





The first of two F-16As and four F-16B were flown to Sargodha by the six pioneers, with a young Squadron Leader Shahid Lateef (retd as Vice Chief of the Air Staff, PAF) grabbing the media's spotlight by landing the first F-16B (serial# 82602) aircraft. The first unit to re-equip with the F-16 in January 1983 was Sargodha based No. 11 'Arrows' Squadron, which by now was under the command of one of the six pioneers - Wing Commander Shahid Javed.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## truthfollower

PanzerKiel said:


> Waisay I thoroughly hate this practice, pure show off.... Wearing SD and mess kits on marriages...... A disrespect for the uniform.



I am sorry! But I have to ask this question, Staying humble not part of training?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

American president Lyndon B. Johnson a friendly slap, December 1965









Jan 10, 1966: Pakistan President Ayub Khan and Indian PM Lal Bahadur Shastri 









President Cemal Gursel of Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

truthfollower said:


> I am sorry! But I have to ask this question, Staying humble not part of training?



Bhai, in my opinion, it is....but not part of military training. It's part of home grooming.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Sir let the young leftains and captaans have their day and impress their "bachiyan for a day". 2/3 saal me khudi sara shouk uttar jaye ga.


PanzerKiel said:


> Waisay I thoroughly hate this practice, pure show off.... Wearing SD and mess kits on marriages...... A disrespect for the uniform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Maj Shabbir Shabbir, as a platoon commander at PMA, in center.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Pakistan Armed Forces in Action | IDA Production
*







@Rafi @Irfan Baloch @War Thunder @Sabretooth @ZedZeeshan @PradoTLC and @Khafee

@Horus @Dubious @AgNoStiC MuSliM @araz @airomerix @Arsalan @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @BHarwana @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Dazzler @ghazi52 @Hodor @Irfan Baloch @Imran Khan @Jango @Knuckles @krash @LeGenD @Moonlight @PakSword @Side-Winder @Socra @waz @Windjammer @dbc @Aamir Hussain

@Adam_Khan @Ahmet Pasha @Akh1112 @aliyusuf @ARMalik @assasiner @Blacklight @crankthatskunk @Cookie Monster @Counter-Errorist @Dil Pakistan @Falcon26 @Flight of falcon @FuturePAF @graphican @GriffinsRule @Gryphon @GumNaam @Haris Ali2140 @HRK @Hakikat ve Hikmet @HawkEye27 @I S I @Khanivore @khansaheeb @khanasifm @Liquidmetal @loanranger @Maxpane @Mirage Battle Commander @Microsoft @mingle @Mrc @mshan44 @Muhammad Omar @NA71 @Nasr @notorious_eagle @Pakhtoon yum @PAKISTANFOREVER @PakShaheen79 @Path-Finder @PDFChamp @PWFI @Rafi @Reichsmarschall @Riz @Safriz @seven0seven @Shane @Signalian @Starlord @Stealth @StormBreaker @Super Falcon @syed Hammad Ahmed @TF141 @The Accountant @TheTallGuy @Tank131 @Thorough Pro @TOPGUN @Tps43 @TsAr @Trango Towers @undercover JIX @Verve @Vortex @ziaulislam @Zulfiqar @cabatli_53

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## ghazi52

1965

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Blacklight

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 641422
> View attachment 641423


Ivan has landed, when will you post pics of the new Zulus?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

A rare picture of the KKH milestone of the brave men of Pak Army who built the Karakoram Highway. The milestone, paying tribute to those who lost their lives while materializing this dream, was errected by Major Justin Sharaf, younger brother of Late Major Joseph Sharaf and elder brother of retired Brig. Samson Simon Sharaf.

Photo source : Marian Sharaf Joseph

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## truthfollower

Blacklight said:


> Ivan has landed, when will you post pics of the new Zulus?


Please can you post if you have seen pictures already?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

61st Passing Out Parade of Pak Marines held at PNS QASIM, Manora, Khi. Commander Coast, Vice Admiral Faisal Rasul Lodhi graced the occasion as the Chief Guest.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## gangsta_rap

Never seen that camo before. Looks like the current semidigital that the army uses with blue and white mixed in


----------



## PanzerKiel

Angry Easterling said:


> Never seen that camo before. Looks like the current semidigital that the army uses with blue and white mixed in



This camo is being used by Marine units of navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hallian_Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AMRAAM

Hallian_Khan said:


> View attachment 641598


A golden pre-covid era.


----------



## khansaheeb

Angry Easterling said:


> Never seen that camo before. Looks like the current semidigital that the army uses with blue and white mixed in



I often wonder if PA uses science,geography and environment for camo or just allow manufacturers to choose pretty patterns.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yasser76

khansaheeb said:


> I often wonder if PA uses science,geography and environment for camo or just allow manufacturers to choose pretty patterns.



Research does go into this, mostly via Pak Army Weapons, Training and evaluation division.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Sunny4pak said:


> *Pakistan Armed Forces in Action | IDA Production
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Rafi @Irfan Baloch @War Thunder @Sabretooth @ZedZeeshan @PradoTLC and @Khafee
> 
> @Horus @Dubious @AgNoStiC MuSliM @araz @airomerix @Arsalan @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @BHarwana @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Dazzler @ghazi52 @Hodor @Irfan Baloch @Imran Khan @Jango @Knuckles @krash @LeGenD @Moonlight @PakSword @Side-Winder @Socra @waz @Windjammer @dbc @Aamir Hussain
> 
> @Adam_Khan @Ahmet Pasha @Akh1112 @aliyusuf @ARMalik @assasiner @Blacklight @crankthatskunk @Cookie Monster @Counter-Errorist @Dil Pakistan @Falcon26 @Flight of falcon @FuturePAF @graphican @GriffinsRule @Gryphon @GumNaam @Haris Ali2140 @HRK @Hakikat ve Hikmet @HawkEye27 @I S I @Khanivore @khansaheeb @khanasifm @Liquidmetal @loanranger @Maxpane @Mirage Battle Commander @Microsoft @mingle @Mrc @mshan44 @Muhammad Omar @NA71 @Nasr @notorious_eagle @Pakhtoon yum @PAKISTANFOREVER @PakShaheen79 @Path-Finder @PDFChamp @PWFI @Rafi @Reichsmarschall @Riz @Safriz @seven0seven @Shane @Signalian @Starlord @Stealth @StormBreaker @Super Falcon @syed Hammad Ahmed @TF141 @The Accountant @TheTallGuy @Tank131 @Thorough Pro @TOPGUN @Tps43 @TsAr @Trango Towers @undercover JIX @Verve @Vortex @ziaulislam @Zulfiqar @cabatli_53


thanks for tagging me.
tell me what software are you using for video editing.


----------



## Sunny4pak

Irfan Baloch said:


> thanks for tagging me.
> tell me what software are you using for video editing.


Sir, It's a combination of Premiere Pro. and After Effects


----------



## ghazi52

March 23rd, 1956: 
Pakistan Day* parade was held in* Karachi. 
The day was initially called Republic Day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

RAF Risalpur 1931 / 32

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

Guess the place.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sunny4pak

Rocky rock said:


> Guess the place.
> View attachment 641893


Mogadishu (if I'm not wrong?)


----------



## truthseeker2010

Rocky rock said:


> Guess the place.
> View attachment 641893



Mogadishu, Somalia during UNSOM


----------



## Blacklight

ghazi52 said:


> March 23rd, 1956:
> Pakistan Day* parade was held in* Karachi.
> The day was initially called Republic Day.


@PanzerKiel Mortars on APC, do we have Mortars mounted on anything now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Blacklight said:


> @PanzerKiel Mortars on APC, do we have Mortars mounted on anything now?



Yes M113s in MIBs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel

ghazi52 said:


>







M50 Ontos, the bigger predecessor of PA Battar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sunny4pak



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zulfiqar

PanzerKiel said:


> M50 Ontos, the bigger predecessor of PA Battar.



Battar possibly became obsolete (hence no sighting in parades) but what happened to that Quad Anza M-113?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Zulfiqar said:


> Battar possibly became obsolete (hence no sighting in parades) but what happened to that Quad Anza M-113?



Battar was more of an experiment, that's why it was not inducted.... Same happened to our M113 Cavalry variant..... 

We got better AD weapons to be mounted on APCs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/General-Dynamics-F-16AM-Fighting-Falcon/2720

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Mumm-Ra

PanzerKiel said:


> Waisay I thoroughly hate this practice, pure show off.... Wearing SD and mess kits on marriages...... A disrespect for the uniform.



Let them get a bit older with a bit of a taund. Then they'll hate it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/General-Dynamics-F-16A-Fighting-Falcon/2049

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel

A famous picture.....Brig Bokhari (left) and Brig Nanawattay (IA) on the right....post Chumik talks 1989.....this occurred once PA had captured Pt 22158, and had inflicted massive casualties on IA.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
16


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 642792
> 
> 
> View attachment 642794
> 
> 
> View attachment 642798
> 
> 
> A famous picture.....Brig Bokhari (left) and Brig Nanawattay (IA) on the right....post Chumik talks 1989.....this occurred once PA had captured Pt 22158, and had inflicted massive casualties on IA.
> 
> View attachment 642799
> 
> 
> View attachment 642808
> 
> 
> View attachment 642809



Had the honor of meeting "Lt Naveed", believed he retired as a Major... his daughter was my classmate.. were posted in nowshehra.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

Brig Abdul Rehman Bilal, participated in Chumik op even though he was doing as BM. Awarded SJ. His account of op is heart warming and inspiring.



PanzerKiel said:


> Brig Abdul Rehman Bilal, participated in Chumik op even though he was doing as BM. Awarded SJ. His account of op is heart warming and inspiring.


...especially at 4:12 onwards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Saab-2000/2741

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/General-Dynamics-F-16A-ADF-Fighting-Falcon/2740

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kursed



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Amaa'n

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 642792


I need some details on this picture please...location, story of this, belongs to who...i would like to put a good caption for this on FB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cuirassier

kursed said:


> View attachment 643126
> View attachment 643128
> View attachment 643129


Looks like Dansum - could be Goma?


----------



## kursed

Cuirassier said:


> Looks like Dansum - could be Goma?


Dansam, on the road just before Giyari.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Army dance in Gilgit

— at Gilgit City.







__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Tipu7

@PanzerKiel 
Question:
How to differentiate Mi17 and Mi8 helicopters... The left one is Mi8 and right one is Mi17?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

Tipu7 said:


> @PanzerKiel
> Question:
> How to differentiate Mi17 and Mi8 helicopters... The left one is Mi8 and right one is Mi17?
> 
> View attachment 643393


The only visible *difference* between the *Mi*-*8* and *Mi*-*17* is that the tail rotor is on the starboard side (right side) of the *Mi*-*8*, whereas in *Mi*-*17* it is on the port side.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 643382


Is it RBS 70NG?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

View attachment 643397



Pakistani Fighter said:


> Is it RBS 70NG?



Affirmative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Saab-2000/2742


----------



## ghazi52

*World Hydrography Day:

*
Pakistan Navy Survey Vessel *BEHR MASAH* is a 3000 Ton Survey Ship which is over 80 meters in length and is equipped with state of the art equipment and is fully capable to undertake hydrographic, oceanographic and geographical surveys as well as seafloor mapping from shallow to ocean depths.

With the induction of BEHR MASAH, the hydrographic survey capabilities of Pakistan Navy would come at par with those of the developed maritime nations of the world.

Pakistan Navy commissioned survey ship “Behr Massah” at a ceremony in Karachi on 4th November, 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Light Commando Battalion of Pak Army*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Navy...

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseeker2010

PanzerKiel said:


> The only visible *difference* between the *Mi*-*8* and *Mi*-*17* is that the tail rotor is on the starboard side (right side) of the *Mi*-*8*, whereas in *Mi*-*17* it is on the port side.





Tipu7 said:


> @PanzerKiel
> Question:
> How to differentiate Mi17 and Mi8 helicopters... The left one is Mi8 and right one is Mi17?
> 
> View attachment 643393



The Mi-17 is identifiable from the Mi-8 by the additional air filters on the turbine air intakes(just below the main rotor), as well as left hand side mounted tail rotor, Mi-8 has a glasses in front that gave it a snubbed nose.

Mi-8





Mi-17

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tipu7

truthseeker2010 said:


> The Mi-17 is identifiable from the Mi-8 by the additional air filters on the turbine air intakes(just below the main rotor), as well as left hand side mounted tail rotor, Mi-8 has a glasses in front that gave it a snubbed nose.
> 
> Mi-8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mi-17


I have Considered all such differences before,
Like the difference in location of rail rotor, the difference in 'heli face,' difference in exhaust and the difference in rare door, but still I find it hard to differentiate the various different version of Mi-8/17 family. Check below pic of three different versions operational in Pakistan Army, and all are Mi-171

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

PNS Ghazi









Midgets Submarines










Agosta

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tipu7

ghazi52 said:


> *World Hydrography Day:
> 
> *
> Pakistan Navy Survey Vessel *BEHR MASAH* is a 3000 Ton Survey Ship which is over 80 meters in length and is equipped with state of the art equipment and is fully capable to undertake hydrographic, oceanographic and geographical surveys as well as seafloor mapping from shallow to ocean depths.
> 
> With the induction of BEHR MASAH, the hydrographic survey capabilities of Pakistan Navy would come at par with those of the developed maritime nations of the world.
> 
> Pakistan Navy commissioned survey ship “Behr Massah” at a ceremony in Karachi on 4th November.


Name of third ship?


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/General-Dynamics-F-16A-ADF-Fighting-Falcon/2745


----------



## truthseeker2010

Tipu7 said:


> I have Considered all such differences before,
> Like the difference in location of rail rotor, the difference in 'heli face,' difference in exhaust and the difference in rare door, but still I find it hard to differentiate the various different version of Mi-8/17 family. Check below pic of three different versions operational in Pakistan Army, and all are Mi-171
> 
> View attachment 643531



Well differentiating between a sub variant is very difficult, and there might not be any any visual difference at all, like in different blocks of F-16.


----------



## ghazi52

Tipu7 said:


> Name of third ship?


.

Second and Third same, *PNS Behr Paima
*
It is a hydrographic survey and Research vessel owned by Pakistan Navy. Her keel was laid on 16 February 1982 and was launched on 7 July 1982 in Japan. The ship was handed over to Pakistan Navy on 27 December, same year. The ship was equipped with most modern surveying systems of the time. The hydrographic systems have been upgraded since then from time to time and hence are parallel with modern trends and techniques available in the world. Most of the oceanographic equipment are, however, of the original outfit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/CASA-CN-235M-200/2748

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*DE HAVILLAN DH-104 DOVE*

*(1948-1961)*

The de Havilland DH.104 Dove was a British monoplane short-haul airliner from De Havilland, the successor to the biplane De Havilland Dragon Rapide and was one of Britain's most successful postwar civil designs. With a Crew of 2 pilots; the aircraft could accommodate 8 passengers.
Dove in Pakistan Air Force service was used as VIP transport.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*SIKORSKY H-19D*

*(1950-1971)*

The Sikorsky H-19 Chickasaw, (also known by its Sikorsky model number, S-55) was a multi-purpose helicopter used by the United States Army and United States Air Force. It was also license-built by Westland Aircraft as the and Westland Whirlwind in the United Kingdom.

Crewed by 2; pilot and co pilot it could carry 12 troops or 8 litters (stretchers).

SikorskyH-19 was the first helicopter type operated by the PAF, 8 were received in the mid-1950s and were used for search and rescue (SAR) operations at Pakistan Air Force bases. These helicopters were phased out in 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/General-Dynamics-F-16A-ADF-Fighting-Falcon/2750

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/2755

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/AgustaWestland-AW139/2759

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Chengdu-F-7P/2758

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

c. 1940: Cherat Hills

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

1940s: Two Hawker Hurricane Mk. IIc fighters are being worked on by the ground crew outside the Miranshah fort

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/MFI-17-Mushshak/2390


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1420143124839809

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

27 Nov 1971, Hilli, East Pakistan --- Hilli, East Pakistan: Pakistan Faces India...With Guns.The Pakistan Army Commander Lt. General Niazi visits the front line troops on the northwest border of East Pakistan, where clashes with Bangla Desh guerillas have been followed by more serious fighting between east Pakistan regular troops and Indian forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aspen



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

*1860: Playing Cricket, Kohat Cantt.
*
They never knew that someday there will be T20 Cricket.....

Picture taken from ISSB side................. Church is still there.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*BRISTOL BRIGAND (1948-1950)*

Bristol Aeroplane Company's Brigand was a British anti-shipping/ground attack/dive bomber/attack aircraft developed as a replacement for the Beaufighter. A total of 147 were built.

Crewed by three personal; the aircraft could carry 907 kg bomb load in an internal bomb bay to maximum combat radius of 3380 km.


Two Bristol Brigand’s N1126 (ex RH281) & N1125 (ex RH820) were delivered to Pakistan Air Force in 1948 for evaluation. N1125 crashed in Iraq (on its delivery flight) and N1126 (RH281) was returned to the Royal Air Force in 1950 as WA560.
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Cessna-O-1E-Bird-Dog/2761


----------



## ghazi52

EAST PAKISTAN. Saidpur. December 1971. Pakistani troops planning the battle against the Indian Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Lockheed-C-130E-Hercules/2765

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

. 1920s: BRITISH ARMY CRESTS ON ROCKS AT CHERAT HILLS.......







..


c. 1930-40s: Field Marshal Montgomery, Field Marshal Wavell and Field Marshal Auchinleck sitting Command & Staff College, Quetta
Contributed by: Mr. Khurram Kayani

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Aérospatiale-SA-315B-Lama/2762

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Readerdefence

ghazi52 said:


> EAST PAKISTAN. Saidpur. December 1971. Pakistani troops planning the battle against the Indian Army.
> Hi any idea about the major in the picture who he is ? Looks like general Amjad shoaib to me
> If I’m not wrong
> Thank you


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Ilyushin-IL-78MP-Midas/2768

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

1971. Boda (North of Saidpur). Pakistani soldiers set explosives on a strategic bridge to be blown up .








.

EAST PAKISTAN. Near Thakergaon. Pakistani troops awaiting an attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Lockheed-C-130E-Hercules/2784


----------



## Kompromat

You can't snipe while standing up. 




DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 644938
> View attachment 644939
> View attachment 644940
> View attachment 644941

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Mountain Regt R.P.A Practice Camp Jan. 1955*

Seen in the picture : Lt. Col Saeed Ahmad Qureshi ( late) as commandant , Lt. Gen Jahan Dad Khan, Gen Sawar Khan & Gen A B Awan

Courtesy : Arif Saeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

ghazi52 said:


>


The second picture is that of Maj Hasan Iftikhar, OC, 22 Field Regt Arty (SSG). He was also the mission commander/team leader of the SSG raid on Halwara in 1965. There is an interesting story about this Qaiser-e-Hind fort battle close to Ferozepur. This position right above where the Pakistani flag is, was manned by some Sikh troops and in general the fort was well defended. The Indians put up a stout resistance but were eventually overwhelmed with about 6 Artillery regiments opening up along with armor being employed at close range against the fortified Indian positions (damage can be seen in the photos above). This was an 18 hour long operation which finally resulted in the capitulation of Indian positions in and around the fort. Both sides fought with great elan.

The Commander Artillery in this sector was none other than Brig Akhtar Abdul Rehman (later CJCS).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Captain Asfandyar Bokhari (Sword of Honour) Shaheed
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/General-Dynamics-F-16BM-Fighting-Falcon/1986


----------



## ghazi52

1930s: "The Empire in Trouble" - NWFP (Now KPK, Pakistan)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Thorough Pro

but you can aim and shoot, are you supposed to lie down during an assault? 



Horus said:


> You can't snipe while standing up.


----------



## PanzerKiel

Thorough Pro said:


> but you can aim and shoot, are you supposed to lie down during an assault?



Since generally sniper rifles are heavier than normal rifles, and since being a sniper pinpoint accuracy is required, therefore snipers normally use whatever position can be found in order to stabilize the gun as well as the firer.....

A sniper may fire standing as well in extreme emergencies only, otherwise if time is available, he will always choose the best position which gives his arm muscles rest, gun stabilizes, and reduces the exposure of the sniper to the minimum....all this is normally is not achieved in standing position...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Today Karachi.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1966: President of Pakistan Ayub Khan in London with Prince Philip and Queen Elizabeth II

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PanzerKiel

Lt Gen K K Afridi, FF...Sword of Honor of 4th PMA L/C, close friend of Maj Aziz Bhatti
a PW in both 1965 and 1971 war- a brave officer , he was colonel staff 9 Division in 1971 war when during battle he was ordered to take command of an infantry unit...and then swam a broad river himself to take over the command....lost couple of his fingers in 1965.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

Jeeps Tow P-47 Thunderbolts thru streets of Karachi in 1944..
From Sea Port to RAF Drigh Road station.
For assembly.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Bell-412EP/2797

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/General-Dynamics-F-16BM-Fighting-Falcon/1377

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Evolution of Pakistan Armed Forces (Soldiers)*







*A must watch video on Pakistan Armed Forces Soldiers*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Mil-Mi-171/2801

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Dassault-Mirage-VEF-ROSE-III/1300

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

NO. 5 SQUADRON - PAF - 1971

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/web-desk

July 01, 2020

Air Chief Marshal Mujahid Anwar Khan, Chief of the Air Staff, Pakistan Air Force visited an operational base, today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Dassault-Mirage-IIIEA/2802

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PanzerKiel

Capt Murtaza shaheed
















Gens Musa and Bakhtiar Rana

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/General-Dynamics-F-16BM-Fighting-Falcon/1086

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Dassault-Mirage-IIIEP/2799

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Aerospatiale-AS-350B3-Ecureuil/2803

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/2425

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Lockheed-C-130-Hercules/1267

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Dassault-Mirage-VEF/1905

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Phantom.

PAF Supermarine Attacker

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17B-Thunder/2723

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Lockheed-C-130-Hercules/1112

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

In October 1968, Pakistan Military Academy was blessed with the arrival of its six new instructors when its 18th Course was started. It consisted of two types of instructors, The Dasher or “Dashkaray” and The Teachers or Danishwaran. “Danishwaran” were welcomed with open arms as they consisted of Captain Muhammad Afzal (runner up for the Sword of Honour), Captain Fazle Qadir (Sword of Honour, Later Tamgha e Basalat) and Captain Rauf Ahmed. These officers had a very amiable and polite reputation of being an officer; moreover they had shown excellent set of skills in the recent war of 1965. However, other group “Dashkaras” were facing reluctance to be taken by any Company Commander because of their stubborn and strict reputation which had preceded them before their arrival in the Academy. These officers were Captain Shabir Sharif, Captain Farooq Nawaz Janjua and Captain Nadir Pervez. However, they were welcomed in Ghaznavi Company PMA by its commander Major Syed Riaz Hussain Jaffari of Signals Corps. Instead of giving any motivational or inspirational speech to the instructors, Major Jaffari loaded them with lots of responsibilities. They all proved to be more than equal to the added responsibilities and the 18th war course gave astonishing results as out of 147 cadets, 145 passed out which is an outstanding result by itself for a course at the PMA. It is pertinent to mention that in those days, the command of the PMA was being held by a hard task master Brigadier (later Major General) Abu Bakar Osman Mitha, the founder of SSG.
Following picture consists of “Daniswaran” and “Dashkaras” in a group photo. 
Sitting Left to Right: 
Captain (later Lt. Col, Muhammad Afzal Khan, 29th PMA 9FF. Runner up Sword of Honour to Shabir Sharif, and Chairman Pakistan Steel Mills- Karachi, Late), 
Captain (later Major, Shabir Sharif Shaheed (Nishan e Haider, Sitara e Jurrat, Sword of Honour 29th PMA, 6FF),
Captain (later Brigadier Fazl e Qadir) Tamgha e Bisalat, Sword of Honour (25th PMA 9FF) 
Major (later Colonel) Syed Riaz Jaffari (SIGs) Imtiazi Sand, Commander of Ghaznavi Company 
Captain (later Brigadier) Rauf Ahmed (26th PMA 9FF)
Major Raja Nadir Pervez (Sitara e Jurrat (27th PMA 6 Punjab, MNA – Minister of Estate Defence) – 
Captain (later Major) Farooq Nawaz Janjua Late, Sitara e Jurrat, Sword of Honour (30th PMA 4 Punjab)

This picture is very close to our heart and soul.Great rekindle of best phase of our lives.Those of us from first Ghaznavi company,(including me) can even identify the roof tops of our accommodation. Maj Jaffri,one of the sweetest and elegant pl come sight used to rejuvenate our faces even after extremely hard and challenging trek.The young pl comes flanking Maj Jaffri is a galaxy of legendry stars, their calibre and professional pride is a dream of any Army in the world.Just see the grace in khaki sitting majestically as towering personalities with left over right and right over left.Great Disciplined nurtured through our Alma Mater , PMA of our second phase of young life.Long Live PMA to transform us , what we are..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

F-104

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder-Block-2/1493

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Westland-WS-61-Sea-King-MK45/1329

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Chengdu-F-7P/2317

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Cessna-208B-Grand-Caravan/2131

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/2323

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/General-Dynamics-F-16AM-Fighting-Falcon/2708

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

On Sep 3, 1965 IAF Gnat (seen in left along with F-86 Sabre) flown by Sqn Ldr Brijpal Singh Sikand surrenders to PAF’s No.9 F-104 Starfighter during an air combat. The Indian pilot landed aircraft on pasrur airfield near Gujranwala and was taken Prison Of war (POW). Later Sqn Ldr Saad Hatmi flew that captured Gnat from Pusrur to Sargodha, which is now placed in PAF museum in Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1965 war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

air marshal said:


> https://falcons.pk/photo/Cessna-208B-Grand-Caravan/2131


Why there's a گملا with the plane?


----------



## Ghost 125

Safriz said:


> Why there's a گملا with the plane?


because khoobsoortyan and angrezyan matters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

What's the purpose of this aircraft in PA?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/2023

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iLION12345_1

Rocky rock said:


> What's the purpose of this aircraft in PA?
> View attachment 648982
> View attachment 648983


ISR.


----------



## ghazi52

*NORTH AMERICAN T-6G HARVARD*

*(1947-1970)*

The North American T-6 Texan was a single-engine advanced trainer aircraft used to train fighter pilots

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52

Indian War Prisoners playing games at POW Camp - Lahore c. 1965

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Lt. Gen. Bakhtiar Rana (Left) of Pakistan Army shaking hand with Lt. Gen. Harbaksh Singh (Right) of Indian Army after a meeting at Governor House - Lahore c. 1960s

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Lockheed-F-104B-Starfighter/965

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*BRISTOL TYPE 170 FREIGHTER

(1950-1966)*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon26

Rocky rock said:


> What's the purpose of this aircraft in PA?
> View attachment 648982
> View attachment 648983



It’s used for surveillance. You can read more in-depth about them here courtesy of @Quwa https://quwa.org/2016/05/17/king-air-350er-pakistans-little-known-surveillance-aircraft/


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Mil-Mi-171/2377

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Bell-AH1F-Cobra/2822

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

March 1st 1940:
Lieut. Peter Roose (centre) standing in front of a Indian Army Crossly armoured car in Waziristan

The two on the right, in shorts, are also officers, Sajjad, the soldier at the rear of the armored car with the rifle is a British private soldier. The officer in the greatcoat is probably part of the armored car detachment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Harbin-Y-12-II/2810


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

air marshal said:


> https://falcons.pk/photo/Harbin-Y-12-II/2810


Dude this belongs to a private company not Pak mil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Harbin-Y-12-II/2811


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Hongdu-K-8P-Karakorum/2819

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1283424999668359168

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Lockheed-C-130E-Hercules/2831

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

JF-17B inducted into No. 16 ''Black Panthers''

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Cessna-560XL-Citation-Excel/2835

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/AgustaWestland-AW139/2836

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/General-Dynamics-F-16A-ADF-Fighting-Falcon/2838

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

air marshal said:


> JF-17B inducted into No. 16 ''Black Panthers''


@Stealth can you do your magic on this photo?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> @Stealth can you do your magic on this photo?


Would love to see that also on this one



@Stealth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Lockheed-C-130-Hercules/730


----------



## Stealth

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> @Stealth can you do your magic on this photo?



This is the picture of my friend


----------



## Stealth

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> @Stealth can you do your magic on this photo?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Amaa'n

Stealth said:


> View attachment 651843
> View attachment 651844



but the picture i was asking is of Bravo with Black Panthers......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Mohtarma Fatima Jinnah visited PMA Kakul in 1948, while 1st course of PMA was under training there.

GC Aziz Bhatti, (NISHAN e HAIDER) is to be, seen sitting in the middle left of this pic, right in front of Mohtarma Fatima Jinnah, no one knew what fate would offer to this inconspicuous young cadet just 16 short years after this click..

Photograph Courtesy : Our Heroes need their identity back / Mr. Zuha Saeed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Cessna-560XL-Citation-Excel/2839


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder-Block-2/1559

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/General-Dynamics-F-16AM-Fighting-Falcon/2851

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Army soldier stands guard at Diamer Basha Dam Site,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

A Rare photo taken on BRB Canal, Lahore, seen Major Raja Aziz Bhatti Shaheed (extreme left) with his unit officers. 
Days later he embraced shahadat at the same place.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Sherdils-Aerobatic-Team/1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/2858

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

606

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Schweizer-300C/861

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

AUSTER AIRCRAFT LIMITED......... *AOP-6 AUSTER
*
(1947-1961)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/JF-17B-Thunder/2723

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/General-Dynamics-F-16AM-Fighting-Falcon/1258

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ghost 125

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 653117
> 
> View attachment 653118
> 
> 
> View attachment 653119
> 
> 
> View attachment 653120


is this a PN ship sir, i ve not seen any PN ship in this configuration.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Phantom.

Ghost 125 said:


> is this a PN ship sir, i ve not seen any PN ship in this configuration.


Thats the retired tariq class

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Ghost 125 said:


> is this a PN ship sir, i ve not seen any PN ship in this configuration.



PNS Tipu Sultan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983294131748462593

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ghost 125

PanzerKiel said:


> PNS Tipu Sultan
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983294131748462593
> View attachment 653158


thanks, i guess not all type 21s were equiped like that. AShM launchers were different on other type 21s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*PIPER PA-34-200T SENECA II*

(1975-?)

The Piper PA-34 Seneca is an American twin engine light aircraft, produced by Piper Aircraft since 1971 and still in production. Responding to complaints about the aircraft's handling qualities, Piper introduced the PA-34-200T Seneca II. The Seneca II also introduced "club seating" whereby the two center-row seats face rearwards and the two back seats face forward allowing more legroom in the passenger cabin.

Pakistan Air Force operates (?) 2 Pipers in VIP transport roles.


----------



## ghazi52

*CESSNA-172N*

(1975-?)

The Cessna 172 Skyhawk is a four-seat, single-engine, high wing fixed wing aircraft. First flown in 1955 and still in production, more Cessna 172s have been built than any other aircraft.
Pakistan Air Force operates 4 x 172Ns on communication and liaison duties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/JF-17B-Thunder/2040

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52

A-5

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 653117
> 
> View attachment 653118
> 
> 
> View attachment 653119
> 
> 
> View attachment 653120


should these pics be even in Public domain?
Operations center photos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghost 125

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> should these pics be even in Public domain?
> Operations center photos


these are probabaly screengrabs from already released videos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/1921

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Harbin-Z-9C-Haitun/1825

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Harbin-Z-9C-Haitun/931

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Lockheed-C-130E-Hercules/1182

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 653362


There goes the hearing! Part of the job but another among many hits taken with service in the SSG/Army in general.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> should these pics be even in Public domain?
> Operations center photos


The top one is pretty old. I posted it on my social media handles 3-4 years ago .
These images and a certain video were made public by a private media company who was hired to make a PAF song.
The venture was under the supervision of a squadron leader sahib and he didn't have a clue about what to release to the public and what not to.
I was contacted by the media house after they recorded the song and they wanted me to post the video on my social media pages.
In the video there was a shot in which the operating system used by this operations center was clearly visible.
I emailed back to the person who forwarded me the video and asked him to blur that particular part, which he did and sent me the video which i posted.
However i later found out that the unblurred version is also circulating in public domain.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

air marshal said:


> https://falcons.pk/photo/Lockheed-F-104B-Starfighter/965


how could this thing fly with such tiny wings (proportionately), and what about the hard points?


----------



## Safriz

Dr. Abdul Basit said:


> how could this thing fly with such tiny wings (proportionately), and what about the hard points?


This thing was quite useless and regularly missed the target

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## baqai

Dr. Abdul Basit said:


> how could this thing fly with such tiny wings (proportionately), and what about the hard points?



i think it was used mostly just as a terror tactic than anything else


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

DISCIPLINE IS THE SOUL OF PAKISTAN ARMED FORCES


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*T-33*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

7

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Dassault-Mirage-IIIEP/2799

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sunny4pak

*JF-17 ROARING THUNDER 2020 | JF17 IN ACTION | IDA PRODUCTION *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMRAAM

ghazi52 said:


>


Whats that double tail jet on the runway? Is it a picture from Shaheen exercise?


----------



## truthseeker2010

AMRAAM said:


> Whats that double tail jet on the runway? Is it a picture from Shaheen exercise?



I don't see any jet on runway (top right), if you are talking of jet behind jf-17 on taxiway. Thats J-11 and yes its from shaheen exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Which one is suitable for PAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMRAAM

truthseeker2010 said:


> I don't see any jet on runway (top right), if you are talking of jet behind jf-17 on taxiway. Thats J-11 and yes its from shaheen exercise.


Thanks. Yes I was referring to that. Also, good to know that this is taxiway and not the runway.


----------



## ghazi52

T-37

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Lockheed-C-130E-Hercules/2874

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/North-American-T-6G-Harvard/2863


----------



## Falcon26

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 655586



Whats this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

self-explanatory, but I am wondering why would he post such a pic? @PanzerKiel 



Falcon26 said:


> Whats this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 655586


The humiliation and defeat for which we need to answer India. Taking revenge of 1971 should be number one and primary goal of Pakistani Armed Forces.



Thorough Pro said:


> self-explanatory, but I am wondering why would he post such a pic? @PanzerKiel


To be as a reminder that we have to settle the score.

@PanzerKiel

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

Zarvan said:


> The humiliation and defeat which we need to answer India. Revenge of 1971 should beverage number one duty of Pakistani Armed Forces.
> 
> 
> To be as a reminder that we have to settle the score.
> 
> @PanzerKiel



Exactly .



PanzerKiel said:


> Exactly .



@Thorough Pro @Falcon26

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Thorough Pro

Does not look like. We handed the lists of Khalistan makers when they were hot, we even missed the opportunity
to rub their face in the ground on 2/27. our leaders are too meek and peace-loving. if wanted revenge, mid 80's was the time when their economy was in the sewer 



PanzerKiel said:


> Exactly .
> 
> 
> 
> @Thorough Pro @Falcon26


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/1948


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/General-Dynamics-F-16C-Fighting-Falcon/2010

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Dassault-Mirage-VEF/737


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Ilyushin-IL-78MP-Midas/2878


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/1907

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PAF - B 57*

24 B-57B and 2 B-57C delivered to Pakistan Air Force forming No.7 and No.8 Bomber Squadrons of No.31 Bomber Wing based at Masroor (then known as Mauripur Air Base in Karachi) in 1959. All B-57B were retrofitted with RB-1A all-weather bombing system starting in 1963, some aircraft were also fitted with under wing hard points to facilitate carriage of four extra fuel tanks.

Crewed by two; pilot, navigator / bombardier the aircraft could carry 2000 kg bomb load in an internal bomb bay and 1300 kg on four external hard points to maximum combat radius of
1530 km.


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Lockheed-C-130E-Hercules/1936

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Because Benazir was a bich


Thorough Pro said:


> Does not look like. We handed the lists of Khalistan makers when they were hot, we even missed the opportunity
> to rub their face in the ground on 2/27. our leaders are too meek and peace-loving. if wanted revenge, mid 80's was the time when their economy was in the sewer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

But the lists were provided by security agencies.
They should have made fake lists with all pro indian sikhs listed as Khalistan militants. 2 birds with one stone.




Safriz said:


> Because Benazir was a bich

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://www.falcons.pk/photo/Cessna-O-1E-Bird-Dog/2761

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Pakistan Armed Forces Uniforms 2020 | Pak Armed Forces Camouflage 2020*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Dassault-Mirage-IIIEA/2887

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Lockheed-Martin-F-16D-Fighting-Falcon/2885

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Apocalypse

This cringefest dedicated to our Hunrmand brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Apocalypse said:


> This cringefest dedicated to our Hunrmand brothers.


Actually i quite liked this song.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bhola record

Apocalypse said:


> This cringefest dedicated to our Hunrmand brothers.


eme corps hai eme corps is jaisa na koi aur hai


----------



## PanzerKiel

Some captured equipment

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bhola record

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 656883
> 
> Some captured equipment


this is waziristan or balochistan?


----------



## PanzerKiel

bhola record said:


> this is waziristan or balochistan?



Waziristan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Eagle_Nest

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 656883
> 
> Some captured equipment


Send it to IOK.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Dassault-Mirage-IIIEA/2889

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Rifles Officers with Queen Elizabeth & Prince Philip in 1961.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Sherdils-Aerobatic-Team/2891

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bhola record

PanzerKiel said:


>


damn this a beautiful jump suit alpha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PanzerKiel

Sqn. Ldr. Abdul Hameed Qadri
Sqn. Ldr. Qadri of No. 9 Squardon (PAF Sargodha) shot down 2 Afghan Su-22s on May 17, 1986. While on a CAP (Combat Air Patrol) with his No. 2, he was directed by the radar controller to intercept 4 enemy planes violating Pakistani air space near Parachinar. The pilots took the appropriate offensive position and after visually identifying the targets, Sqn. Ldr. Qadri shot down 2 of them, one with a AIM-9L sidewinder and the other with guns. He did an outstanding job of engaging the targets, maintaining excellent situation awareness, and remaining extremely cool in trying conditions. The PAF awarded Sitara-i-Basalat to Squadron Leader Hameen Qadri. He is seen in the picture on the left beside the wing of SU-22.
Sqn. Ldr. Qadri also commanded the F-6 and F-7P squardons of CCS (Combat Commanders School, PAF Sargodha) in 1993-94 and then became Officer Commanding CCS.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PanzerKiel

Air Commodore Ret. Sattar Alvi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Nanchang-A-5C-Fantan/2893

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Shenyang-F-6/551

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder-Block-2/1289

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/General-Dynamics-F-16A-ADF-Fighting-Falcon/2745

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nov, 1950 Parade, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal




----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/General-Dynamics-F-16BM-Fighting-Falcon/1086

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ghazi52

1948

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Canadair-CL-13B-Sabre-6/961

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/2902

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Sherdils-Aerobatic-Team/2903

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yasser76

ghazi52 said:


>



Can you believe at times we even used these to pull ADA duty in the 80s.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

That G3 looks sexy


DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 658364
> View attachment 658365
> View attachment 658366


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ahmet Pasha said:


> That G3 looks sexy


Yeah thats the "S" variant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

I could've married that thing if I was Hindian.
Bwahaha



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Yeah thats the "S" variant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Westland-WS-61-Sea-King-MK45/2905

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/A-5C-Fantan/2171

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Dassault-Mirage-VPA/2914

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Westland-WS-61-Sea-King-MK45/2915

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Thunder Bravo Looks The Works.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Lockheed-T-33A-Shooting-Star/1136

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

Pakistan sends its C-130 Hercules (Reg: 4144) laden with aid for the victims of the horrific blast in Beirut. Pakistan has always taken the lead in extending its helping hand to those in need.

https://falcons.pk/photo/Lockheed-C-130E-Hercules/2924

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan send aid for the People of Lebanon

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*BEECHCRAFT BARON B55*


The Beechcraft Baron is a light, twin-engine piston aircraft with a Crew of 1 pilot; the aircraft could accommodate 5 passengers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/General-Dynamics-F-16AM-Fighting-Falcon/2851

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Aerospatiale-AS-350B3-Ecureuil/2803

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Lockheed-Martin-F-16D-Fighting-Falcon/2927

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Dassault-Mirage-VPA/2263

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Sherdils-Aerobatic-Team/2920

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Shenyang-FT-5/2757

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Dassault-Mirage-VEF-ROSE-II/2060

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF

A great video to watch. But I also observed, the PTV cameramen has same habits as back in the days. They were same score back where rather than focusing on real things like guests or epuipments/flypasts during parade, they are busy showing females in the audience lmao.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17B-Thunder/1169

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Sherdils, PAF Aerobatics team. 
Example of unity, coordination, Team work, Agility, and Swiftness...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Aerospatiale-SA-330-Puma/2721

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghost 125

PDF said:


> A great video to watch. But I also observed, the PTV cameramen has same habits as back in the days. They were same score back where rather than focusing on real things like guests or epuipments/flypasts during parade, they are busy showing females in the audience lmao.


lovely post


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/CASA-CN-235M-200/2936

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder-Block-2/2725

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Dassault-Mirage-IIIEA/1728

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

This what I liked in the older PTV days that the anchors were very educated, sober and professional. They would ask a question and let the gust answer it without interjecting and disturbing them, nowadays most anchors are like monkeys, they think their job is to speak more than the invited guest and then they don't even know how and what to ask, most questions are stupid given to them by some intern and the way they ask is just unbearable.




PDF said:


> A great video to watch. But I also observed, the PTV cameramen has same habits as back in the days. They were same score back where rather than focusing on real things like guests or epuipments/flypasts during parade, they are busy showing females in the audience lmao.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293848599118454784

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

In this file photo from January 2019, PakistanI soldiers stand guard near the Afghan border in Ghulam Khan, a village in North Waziristan. — AFP/File

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Leading from the front - Air Chief Marshal Mujahid Anwar Khan, Chief of the Air Staff, Pakistan Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Hamary Shuhada Episode #2*







@Rafi @Irfan Baloch @HRK @Horus @Dubious @Agnostic @Muslim Warrior @araz @airomerix @Arsalan @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @BHarwana @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Bilal Khan 777 @Foxtrot Alpha @ghazi52 @Hodor @Imran Khan @Jango @Raider 21 @krash @LeGenD @Moonlight @Side-Winder @SQ8 @waz @Windjammer @dbc @Aamir Hussain @The Eagle @WebMaster
@Adam_Khan @Ahmet Pasha @Akh1112 @aliyusuf @Areesh @ARMalik @assasiner @Blacklight @crankthatskunk @Cookie Monster @Counter-Errorist @Dalit @DESERT FIGHTER @Dil Pakistan @Falcon26 @Flight of falcon @FuturePAF @graphican @GriffinsRule @Gryphon @GumNaam @Haris Ali2140 @HRK @Hakikat ve Hikmet @HawkEye27 @I S I @JamD @Khanivore @khansaheeb @khanasifm @Liquidmetal @loanranger @masterchief_mirza @Maxpane @Mirage Battle Commander @Microsoft @mingle @Mrc @mshan44 @Muhammad Omar @NA71 @Nasr @notorious_eagle @Pakistani Fighter @PAKISTANFOREVER @PakShaheen79 @PanzerKiel @Path-Finder @PDFChamp @PWFI @Rafi @Reichsmarschall @Riz @SABRE @Safriz @Shane @Signalian @Starlord @Stealth @StormBreaker @The Accountant @TheTallGuy @Tank131 @Thorough Pro @TOPGUN @Tipu7 @Tps43 @TsAr @Trango Towers @Ultima Thule @undercover JIX @Viper27 @Vortex @Verve @Zarvan @ziaulislam @Zulfiqar
@PakSword @Super Falcon @Sabretooth @PradoTLC @khail007 @War Thunder @ZedZeeshan @Crystal-Clear @StormBreaker @Zarvan

Reactions: Like Like:
25


----------



## waz

Sunny4pak said:


> *Hamary Shuhada Episode #2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Rafi @Irfan Baloch @HRK @Horus @Dubious @Agnostic @Muslim Warrior @araz @airomerix @Arsalan @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @BHarwana @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @Bilal Khan 777 @Foxtrot Alpha @ghazi52 @Hodor @Imran Khan @Jango @Raider 21 @krash @LeGenD @Moonlight @Side-Winder @SQ8 @waz @Windjammer @dbc @Aamir Hussain @The Eagle @WebMaster
> @Adam_Khan @Ahmet Pasha @Akh1112 @aliyusuf @Areesh @ARMalik @assasiner @Blacklight @crankthatskunk @Cookie Monster @Counter-Errorist @Dalit @DESERT FIGHTER @Dil Pakistan @Falcon26 @Flight of falcon @FuturePAF @graphican @GriffinsRule @Gryphon @GumNaam @Haris Ali2140 @HRK @Hakikat ve Hikmet @HawkEye27 @I S I @JamD @Khanivore @khansaheeb @khanasifm @Liquidmetal @loanranger @masterchief_mirza @Maxpane @Mirage Battle Commander @Microsoft @mingle @Mrc @mshan44 @Muhammad Omar @NA71 @Nasr @notorious_eagle @Pakistani Fighter @PAKISTANFOREVER @PakShaheen79 @PanzerKiel @Path-Finder @PDFChamp @PWFI @Rafi @Reichsmarschall @Riz @SABRE @Safriz @Shane @Signalian @Starlord @Stealth @StormBreaker @The Accountant @TheTallGuy @Tank131 @Thorough Pro @TOPGUN @Tipu7 @Tps43 @TsAr @Trango Towers @Ultima Thule @undercover JIX @Viper27 @Vortex @Verve @Zarvan @ziaulislam @Zulfiqar
> @PakSword @Super Falcon @Sabretooth @PradoTLC @khail007 @War Thunder @ZedZeeshan @Crystal-Clear @StormBreaker @Zarvan



Beautiful video. 
The fatherland continues to live through the ultimate sacrifices of our shaheed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Dassault-Mirage-VPA3/2685

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Chengdu-F-7PG/124

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17B-Thunder/2722

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder-Block-2/1492

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ghazi52

Sherdil Leader approaching parade square after bomb burst..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/2035

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Mil-Mi-17-1V-Hip/2945

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Shenyang-F-6/2939

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/General-Dynamics-F-16BM-Fighting-Falcon/1692

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/AgustaWestland-AW139/2947

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/2755

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/Gulfstream-G450/2764

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/2948

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/2949

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi, 1943.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JPMM

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 662387


"Gutts"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nasr

air marshal said:


>



I have been meaning ask any Pakistan Air Force personnel that may be here on PDF, whether the Thunder Block-l/ll could perform a full loop? Because in this video and others which I have viewed before, I didn't see the Thunder perform full loop in flight demos.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/2953

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Brave Daughter of a Brave Nation.

PAF female pilot from ''Sharp Shooters'' Squadron gearing up for combat.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PanzerKiel

Newly over hauled T-69 tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sifar zero



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## truthfollower

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 662837
> 
> Newly over hauled T-69 tanks.


why we are still using these tanks instead of alkhalid tank?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak

*VT4 Tank & Supersonic Cruise Missile for Pakistan*






@Zarvan @Imran Khan @StormBreaker

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar visits troops busy in consolidation operations along Pak-Afghan border in North Waziristan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

General Qamar visits troops in North Waziristan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FLIR

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 663618


I cant understand where r they looking?


----------



## iLION12345_1

truthfollower said:


> why we are still using these tanks instead of alkhalid tank?


They’re used on the western border, they would also be useful for dealing with Afghanistan and Terrorists etc (as they are by FC) so we can Use our better tanks on the eastern side where they’re needed. of course they wouldn’t put these against T90s.
then again, you also need something to deal with Arjun. It can do that too. Lmao.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## truthfollower

iLION12345_1 said:


> They’re used on the western border, they would also be useful for dealing with Afghanistan and Terrorists etc (as they are by FC) so we can Use our better tanks on the eastern side where they’re needed. of course they wouldn’t put these against T90s.


I hope these have night vision and laser range finders etc


----------



## ghazi52

Thunder Rider

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iLION12345_1

truthfollower said:


> I hope these have night vision and laser range finders etc


They are upgunned to 105mm (originally these had 100mm guns) are were given upgrades including night fighting equipment, not sure about laser range finders but they probably were given those too. Type 59s are upgraded to AZ, these are upgraded slightly and handed over to FC. They get good use out of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sparten

We did uprgade old *** T-59's with NVD and laser range finders and give them 105mm DU rounds back in the 1990s/ The idea was that they would engage T-72's in a hull-down position. from prepared fortifications.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JPMM

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 662837
> 
> Newly over hauled T-69 tanks.


Sorry Sir, but these are T59MII. They have only one central Headlight, etc....
Loocking carefully, they are from 1982?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

i

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

air marshal said:


>


This 50+ year old design is still a thing of beauty. Nobody can deny the looks. The air superiority paint scheme and the IFR probe give it a very modern look

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## iLION12345_1

JPMM said:


> Sorry Sir, but these are T59MII. They have only one central Headlight, etc....
> Loocking carefully, they are from 1982?


I believe you’re right, those are type59s, many of the ones we had were and are being upgraded to AZ. But some were also overhauled as 59IIM and kept.
Good catch.


From what I’ve seen. The upgraded 69s are used by the FC and the 59s are kept by the military, maybe because they’re supposed to be upgraded in the future too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JPMM

iLION12345_1 said:


> I believe you’re right, those are type59s, many of the ones we had were and are being upgraded to AZ. But some were also overhauled as 59IIM and kept.
> Good catch.
> 
> 
> From what I’ve seen. The upgraded 69s are used by the FC and the 59s are kept by the military, maybe because they’re supposed to be upgraded in the future too.


T69IIAP are used by Infantry Divisions of IV/XXX Corps

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMRAAM

Thoroughly enjoyed the video. Thanks for sharing.


PDF said:


> A great video to watch. But I also observed, the PTV cameramen has same habits as back in the days. They were same score back where rather than focusing on real things like guests or epuipments/flypasts during parade, they are busy showing females in the audience lmao.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Aerospatiale AS-350B3 Ecureuil*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Phantom.



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Special Forces of Pakistan | Death Before Disgrace*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A Pakistan navy SA-319B Alouette III helicopter is chocked aboard the aircraft carrier USS George H.W. Bush (CVN 77)..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

*SEPTEMBER 2020*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

This is bloody PMA Road....not your home street.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bhola record

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
this is some badass stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kabotar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030275268819091457
Would love to see PA invest in something like this.


Windjammer said:


> This is bloody PMA Road....not your home street.
> 
> View attachment 666028


----------



## ghazi52

1947

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*1935: View at Abbottabad*










Baloch and FF centers are very close to the hills if you take Manshera Road as a benchmark. 
This is some where near Dairy Farm and PMA main gate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

ghazi52 said:


> *1935: View at Abbottabad*
> 
> 
> View attachment 666209
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baloch and FF centers are very close to the hills if you take Manshera Road as a benchmark.
> This is some where near Dairy Farm and PMA main gate


*Dear Ghazi Sahib just a general suggestion and a request* 
with due respect please avoid recycling same pictures again and again and specially ones that have been already posted by other members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Irfan Baloch said:


> *Dear Ghazi Sahib just a general suggestion and a request*
> with due respect please avoid recycling same pictures again and again and specially ones that have been already posted by other members.



Sure. 
You might request some other honorable members as well, who are doing this. Thanks.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

ghazi52 said:


> Sure.
> You might request some other honorable members as well, who are doing this. Thanks.


this request is for everyone who is willing to listen.
thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Made in Pakistan Weapons Episode #7*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Box Formation led by Lockheed F-104A Starfighter followed by Martin B-57B Canberra on high element and North American F-86F Sabre on low element. On low low element is the Lockheed T-33A. This was PAF's aircraft strength in the 1965 war.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 667078



I hope this is just a camera op and our guys aren't doing this in the field.


----------



## PanzerKiel

Horus said:


> I hope this is just a camera op and our guys aren't doing this in the field.


Ofcourse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 667079


Sir looking great in that camo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 667084


Nap time?? under the bush?


----------



## PanzerKiel

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Nap time?? under the bush?



A normal procedure in open areas....whenever you stop, the first thing a crew does is to properly camo your ride.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Metal 0-1

LCB soldier..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

Metal 0-1 said:


> LCC soldier..
> View attachment 667089


LCC. Normally that stands for Lady Cadet Course.....but am sure you are referring to LCBs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Metal 0-1

PanzerKiel said:


> LCC. Normally that stands for Lady Cadet Course.....but am sure you are referring to LCBs.


You got me. My bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

Stilly to many left for an upgrade !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Defence Day 2020 Tribute to Pakistan Armed Forces | Har Ghari Tyar Hain Hum*


----------



## PanzerKiel

Ghazi Naik Rupaya Khan of 5 FF Regt.
He killed an Indian Maj Chand Lal in Khem Karan sector in 1965. He is wearing an Orient watch which belonged to the dead Indian Major.
Belongs to Kaniguram, SWD.
He's still alive and kicking...

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## PanzerKiel

#1965War 

Subedar Ghulam Muhammad of 15 Punjab (Pak Army) greets Lt Col Anant Singh, CO 4 Sikh (Indian Army) as he arrives at prisoner of war camp near Lahore.

It was the first meeting of the two since they fought together in World War II.

Lt Col Anant Singh along with 143 soldiers surrendered in Khem Kharan sector to an Arty Regiment of Pakistan Army which was raised by Maharaja of Kashmir, as part of state forces in 1843.

4 Sikh was given a very ambitious task in extremely unfavourable environment. The brave CO still accepted the challenge but had to surrender to 6 Lancer.

Lt Col Anant Singh's unit was initially deployed at Burki village and was selected by Gen Harbaksh Singh to take part in a counter attack on Khem Karan scheduled on 12 Sept.

Lt Col Sahibdad Khan, CO 6 Lancers of Pak Army had embraced Shahadat on 9 Sept near Asal Uttar while leading his regiment from the front. Col Anant Singh selected his fittest but exhausted 200 men for the operation to attack Khem Karan from south west but was caught up among positions of 6 Lancers, B Squadron 15 Lancers and 3 SP Field Regiment. All three units of Pak Army claim the capture of Col Anant Singh and his 143 men. None of these units is prepared to concede to the other any more credit than bagging a few stragglers who slipped out of their hands. However from the Indian accounts, Anant Singh ran into a Second Lieutenant of 3rd SP Regiment, thinking that these were Indian tanks that had come to support his battalion. Some 20 men of 4 Sikh, out of the 200, who were launched on 12 Sept were killed while some 50 managed to escape taking advantage of the sugarcane fields. When Anant Singh was repatriated to India after the Tashkent Agreement, Gen Harbaksh Singh received him personally and apologized for sending an already exhausted 4 Sikh on an impossible mission as they had underestimated the strength of Pakistan Army at Khem Karan. Moreover, Indian wireless discipline had not been particularly good and was intercepted by the 9 Signal Regiment of 1 Armoured Division.

Gen Tajindar Singh Shergil, then a Troop Leader of 9 Deccan Horse, and who too became a prisoner of 5 FF at Khem Karan, gives the credit to Lieutenant Khizar Ullah of 3 SP for taking Anant Singh as a POW. 

According to him, Anant Singh saw the shapes of tanks nearby and persumed they were part of a squadron of 9 Deccan Horse that were to marry up with his battalion. Anant Singh walked to one of the tanks and seeing a young officer atop the engine deck asked him if this was this was the Deccan Horse. This officer was Lt Khizar Ullah, the former Raja of Relu in Kangra District whose family had migrated to Pakistan. The young officer whipped out his revolver and told Col Singh that this was 3rd S.P Leauger and that he was his prisoner. 

The Col had no choice and handed over his belt and gun to Lt Khizar Ullah.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Windjammer

*Pakistan, Lyalpur camp, 12 April 1972, visit to Indian prisoners of war (POWs).*
"Sikh pilots, now POWs, passed their time flying kites. Camp authorities forbade this activity. An "homme de confiance", also a POW, explains the visit of Red Cross delegates, emphasizing that he hopes the ICRC can negotiate on their behalf the return of the kites."

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## blain2

Horus said:


> I hope this is just a camera op and our guys aren't doing this in the field.


Why not? Climbing trees to observe is perfectly logical and practical. I think this Hollywood movie perception of snipers is misleading. Out in the field, there are a lot of things done which don't make up the best of movie scenes but are needed for practicality and to get the job done.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

blain2 said:


> Why not? Climbing trees to observe is perfectly logical and practical. I think this Hollywood movie perception of snipers is misleading. Out in the field, there are a lot of things done which don't make up the best of movie scenes but are needed for practicality and to get the job done.



Observation is fine, but i don't think that is a suitable firing position. Snipers generally set up nests over trees where they can both observe and retain a decent zero.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Metal 0-1

Apparently this is a picture of a Air Force Ground Combateer whom I met couple of years go. Found this photo of him dated April,2008 wearing a PVS-15 DTNVG using a skull crusher and IR Strobe on his arm.

I have question about this. For how long they have been using DTNVGs? Since when they inducted it?





*You know what sad thing about this? Special forces are still using single tube PVS-14S and much older PVS-7S.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

No.19 Squadron (Sherdils) pilots after the Pathankot strike. 

Standing L-R:Arshad Choudhry,Sajjad Haider,Dilawar,Khalid. Sitting L-R:Abbas Khattak,M Akber,Mazhar Abbas,Ghani Akber.Four SJs. 


Smiling from the cockpit is Late Arshad Sami Khan SJ,the man who flew the highest number of missions during 65.Another SJ.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sifar zero

ghazi52 said:


> No.19 Squadron (Sherdils) pilots after the Pathankot strike.
> 
> Standing L-R:Arshad Choudhry,Sajjad Haider,Dilawar,Khalid. Sitting L-R:Abbas Khattak,M Akber,Mazhar Abbas,Ghani Akber.Four SJs.
> 
> 
> Smiling from the cockpit is Late Arshad Sami Khan SJ,the man who flew the highest number of missions during 65.Another SJ.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 667795


He is the father of the traitor Adnan Sami.I think he served as a diplomat also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Metal 0-1

#1
Apparently this is a picture of a Air Force Ground Combateer whom I met couple of years go. Found this photo of him dated April,2008 wearing a PVS-15 DTNVG using a skull crusher and IR Strobe on his arm.

I have question about this. For how long they have been using DTNVGs? Since when they inducted it?






*You know what sad thing about this? Special forces are still using single tube PVS-14S and much older PVS-7S*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

Metal 0-1 said:


> #1
> Apparently this is a picture of a Air Force Ground Combateer whom I met couple of years go. Found this photo of him dated April,2008 wearing a PVS-15 DTNVG using a skull crusher and IR Strobe on his arm.
> 
> I have question about this. For how long they have been using DTNVGs? Since when they inducted it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You know what sad thing about this? Special forces are still using single tube PVS-14S and much older PVS-7S*








FLIR Recon B2 FO

This we inducted almost 8 years ago.


Fully integrated multi-sensor dual channel day/night thermal bi-ocular with geo-location.


High resolution, large format 640×480 mid-wave InSb sensor (320 x 240 option) delivers unmatched range performance and image quality with built-in STACE™ technology that digitally sharpens, tunes and enhances contrast for exceptional image detail
Forward Observer (FO) version includes Color CCD video day channel.
Split screen display
Fast 2 field-of-view system with 10 and 2.5 degree fields of view and digital zoom
Internal Global Positioning System (GPS), Digital Magnetic Compass (DMC) and Laser Rangefinder (LRF)
User Selectable E-STAB improves operational effectiveness
Flexible remote control, power, and video options
Lightweight and rugged,MIL-STD-810-F qualified

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Metal 0-1

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 667981
> 
> 
> FLIR Recon B2 FO
> 
> This we inducted almost 8 years ago.
> 
> 
> Fully integrated multi-sensor dual channel day/night thermal bi-ocular with geo-location.
> 
> 
> High resolution, large format 640×480 mid-wave InSb sensor (320 x 240 option) delivers unmatched range performance and image quality with built-in STACE™ technology that digitally sharpens, tunes and enhances contrast for exceptional image detail
> Forward Observer (FO) version includes Color CCD video day channel.
> Split screen display
> Fast 2 field-of-view system with 10 and 2.5 degree fields of view and digital zoom
> Internal Global Positioning System (GPS), Digital Magnetic Compass (DMC) and Laser Rangefinder (LRF)
> User Selectable E-STAB improves operational effectiveness
> Flexible remote control, power, and video options
> Lightweight and rugged,MIL-STD-810-F qualified


No, I am talking about Night Vision he is wearing...


----------



## ghazi52

*
Pakistan Navy Dwarka Operation [Code Name: Operation Somnath]*
8 September 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Navy Hangor Submarine Documentary [Pakistan Navy Day]*

•Sep 8, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1965

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Officers and troops of Armour in black at Chawinda railway station during the war.






Pak Armour in operation area during the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Injured soldier at a hospital bed visited by Field Marshal Ayub Khan.








Soldiers keeping a watchful eye on Indian movement.







Field Marshal Ayub Khan meeting with soldiers at the front line.








Field Marshal Ayub Khan addressing troops at the front line.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel

ghazi52 said:


> 1965
> 
> 
> View attachment 668140


Brig A A K Niazi, Comd 14 Para Bde

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujahid

Pakistani M48 Patton tank advancing towards Indians in Chhamb inside Indian-Held Kashmir. 






A knocked out Centurion tank and another at the back lying in the field of Chawinda, as Forces of Faith melted the metal of Indian Armour.





Pak troops, Desert Rangers and Hurs posing in front of captured Gutaro Fort, one of the chain of forts captured in Rajasthan desert inside India 


More pics >>




__





GALLERY






www.pakistanarmy.biz.tc

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Metal 0-1

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 668373


Looks like My Man over there had tied a thermal sight to his MG using a para cord or something..

Improvise Adapt Overcome.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Goenitz

how good is that shot.. its reason being the tank is constrained at back end?


----------



## PanzerKiel

Goenitz said:


> how good is that shot.. its reason being than tank is constrained from one end like


Tanks do have that accuracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel

Fennec.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Metal 0-1

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 668410


I always wondered if our Aviators wear aviator nods so, I guess that's my answer.


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vapour

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 668374



LOC?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Vapour said:


> LOC?


Nopes....old FATA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

PanzerKiel said:


> Tanks do have that accuracy.



Is the Al Zarrar-program still running?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthfollower

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 668420


looks like a river bed?


----------



## Clairvoyant

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1228903020820527&id=100011025226404


----------



## PanzerKiel

truthfollower said:


> looks like a river bed?


Nopes, it's a training area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhola record

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 668420


how long does it take to deploy such bridges


----------



## PanzerKiel

bhola record said:


> how long does it take to deploy such bridges


This one takes minutes. One odd takes some hours. But normally almost all of them get ready within an hour.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bhola record

PanzerKiel said:


> This one takes minutes. One odd takes some hours. But normally almost all of them get ready within an hour.


can they take a pounding i mean like suddenly an artillery strike hits can they bear it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

bhola record said:


> can they take a pounding i mean like suddenly an artillery strike hits can they bear it?


No bridge can take it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 668423


Self Propelled Howitzer,
Are these being manufactured or just getting overhauled.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

Windjammer said:


> Self Propelled Howitzer,
> Are these being manufactured or just getting overhauled.


Overhauled.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bhola record

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 668649


can anyone be trained for such roles or only engineers?


----------



## PanzerKiel

bhola record said:


> can anyone be trained for such roles or only engineers?


Anyone can be trained for anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bhola record

PanzerKiel said:


> Anyone can be trained for anything.


yes sirjee i volunteer for sniper course

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel

bhola record said:


> yes sirjee i volunteer for sniper course


Tau phir aao na Quetta.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bhola record

PanzerKiel said:


> Tau phir aao na Quetta.


sir yes sir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blacklight

bhola record said:


> can anyone be trained for such roles or only engineers?



Redundancy, and Contingency, are paramount.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

September , 1965

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Presenting the General Salute at the Passing Out Parade, PMA Kakul, 1950's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bhola record

ghazi52 said:


> Presenting the General Salute at the Passing Out Parade, PMA Kakul, 1950's
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 668984


do you have more pictures of pma in 50ss or 60ss?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

*Cessna 208B Grand Caravan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

bhola record said:


> do you have more pictures of pma in 50ss or 60ss?




I will try.
1950's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1950's,........... PMA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*History of No 6 Squadron (the oldest Squadron of Pakistan Air Force) explained in one picture 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

One of the best fighter pilot of Pakistan Air Force, Flying officer Aliuddin (later) Vice Chief of AirStaff (sitting in center)

Flying officer Aliuddin holds the record for winning the Sher Afghan Trophy twice in a row. The entire Air Force was eligible to participate and he maintains his record of best fighter pilot with 100% score in 1968 and 1969. No other pilot holds this record.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Pakistan Military Academy at Kakul (PMA) in 1972....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

All brave men of substance who delivered beyond the call of duty !

AIr Marshal Nur Khan Awan HJ, An ultimate Legendary C-in C, Icon, Leader & A Fearless Commander who led from the front amongst his fighter boys ! with Sqn Ldr Nosy Haider SJ and Flt Lt Shabbir Syed SJ. in 1960's

Nosey Hyder and his boys destroyed 9 mig 21 at pathankot strike on the ground. Shabbir Hussain Syed moved up to the rank of AVM.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Capt Akram Hussain Sayed Akram after the Passing out Parade at the Parade Square in Pakistan Military Acadmey (KAKUL).

The parade used to be conducted in English and was later changed to Urdu. Capt Akram Hussain Sayed Adjutant PMA of First Pakistan Battalion, from March 1959 till January 1961.

He also was the first person to deliver Urdu Command during 23rd March,1974 in Rawalpindi Polo Ground. 

He rose to the rank of Brigadier just due to his heroics in 65 and 71 Wars.

Courtesy : Ayesha Sayed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

One memorable photo of Platoon Commanders at PMA Kakul, 1969
Courtesy : Zia Qadir

Starting from right most sitting sideways on chairs:

🔹Capt (Brig) Fazle Qadir, TBt ..................................(9 FF, 25th PMA)
🔹Capt (Maj) Shabbir Sharif Shaheed, NH & SJ...... (6 FF, 29th PMA)
🔹Maj (Lt Col) late Masood, Maxi.........................(20 Punjab, 21st PMA)
🔹Capt (Lt Col) late Aziz Khattak........................... (Baloch, 25th PMA)
🔹Maj (Brig) Muneeb Farooqi............................... (20 FF, 20th PMA)
🔹Capt (Lt Col) Saif Ullah ......................................(12 Punjab, 26th PMA)
🔹Capt (Brig) Rauf Ahmed.................................... (9 FF, 26th PMA)
🔹Capt (Maj) late Farooq Janjua, SJ...................... (4 Punjab, 30th PMA)


Sitting on stool with back to camera:

🔹Capt (Maj) Raja Nadir Pervez, SJ..............................(6 Punjab, 27th PMA)

Sitting on chair with back to camera:

🔹Capt (Maj) Zia ud Din.............................. (1st EBR, 25th PMA)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Legendary 9 Squadron Griffins of Pakistan Air Force at Sargodha in 1965

L-R Standing: Amanullah, Salim Sandal, Arif Manzoor, Rashid Bhatti, Mushtaq Alam, Abbas Mirza

L-R Sitting: Abbassi, Farooq Umar, Mervyn L. Middlecoat, Hakimullah, Ishaq, Aftab Alam


----------



## ghazi52

*Muhammad Ali Jinnah, meeting with officers of 6th Bn, Frontier Force Rifles (Now 1st FF). 1948 





*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*19th PMA Long Course. April 26th, 1959 *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*A passing out parade at the Pakistan Military Academy Kakul during the late fifties. 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*A Family of Legends

Standing Top left: *
Asif Khan (Shaheed), Farooq Rahmatullah Khan, Khalid Khan (Shaheed), Afzal Khan, Tariq Khan

*Sitting left to right:*
Asghar Khan, Nasrullah Khan, Brig Rehmatullah Khan (father), Aslam Khan, Anwar Khan

Air Marshall Asghar Khan with his brothers and his father Brigadier Rahmatullah Khan. Two of his brothers Asif Khan and Khalid Khan of the PAF attained Shahadat. His elder brother, Brig. Aslam Khan, was an one-star rank army general in the Pakistan Army who earned his reputation as the "Legend of Baltistan" after his participation in first war with India in 1947.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal




----------



## circuitbaba

air marshal said:


>



This particular Aircraft crashed yesterday and thank fully our pilot ejected safely and there was no loss of life on ground. In the 13 years of service only 2-3 Thunders have crashed. That's a not a bad record.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1965

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1961-2: Queen Elizabeth II during her visit to Command and Staff College Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blain2

ghazi52 said:


> *A passing out parade at the Pakistan Military Academy Kakul during the late fifties. *
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 669332


Blue Patrols was definitely the more graceful of the uniforms donned by the GC's at the PMA at the passing out. Sorry to see it go and switch to all Khaki.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Bell 412EP*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak

*How Strong is Pak Navy | Pak Navy Future Weapons?*


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farooqbhai007

Pakistan Levies vehicles , HIT Mohafiz LC , Marks PA Standard Hilux Ambulance in Levies livery 










Pak Army Maxx Pro in Balochistan 






some random Levies infantry pics

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

Gen Musharaf, as GOC visiting a Brigade HQ. Maj Raheel Shareef sits here as BM.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel

Some weapons / equipment captured from Indian troops by an NLI unit during Kargil conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

Different pages from our 70s Para Log Book

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

PMA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Finally VT-4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Air Force AgustaWestland AW139

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HRK

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 672695



which missile is this in square shape box.... ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

HRK said:


> which missile is this in square shape box.... ???


This is Bakhtar Shikan ATGM, without its missile tube.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bhola record

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 672692


is that how tanks are hidden?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ghost 125

bhola record said:


> is that how tanks are hidden?


thats how tank killers are hidden

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Tempests on air Patrol...







Tempest IN from 5 Squadron are shown patrolling in the northern area during the First Kashmir War.

They are shown in the earliest camouflage, as they were received from India in 1947. The aircraft are still carrying the two victory stripes painted by the British after the Second World War.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Date:* 1971
*Artwork Located:*
"Army Staff College, Quetta"

*Description:*
During the 1971 War, different types of fighters from some friendly countries were temporarily transferred to the PAF. Of these groups, a formation of three F-5As with PAF markings are shown here entering the Pakistani territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The Cradle of Leadership "PMA"*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farooqbhai007

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan Air Force AgustaWestland AW139
> 
> 
> View attachment 672560

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Ghost 125 said:


> thats how tank killers are hidden



and Tanks can also dug in !


----------



## Ghost 125

Inception-06 said:


> and Tanks can also dug in !


offcourse they can be.. example,,,indian 3 Cavalry ambush of Pakistani 4 Cavalry in battle of assal uttar. centurions hid in fields and in hull down positions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

President Body Guard. Karachi 1959

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sikorsky H-19 "Chickasaw"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reichmarshal

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 673017


Ft5 mianwali

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

F-7, No 2 Sqn PAF Masroor

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

F-7P

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

M110 203mm (8 inch) howitzers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

A Pakistan Army T-80UD equipped with deep fording equipment crosses a river during an exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

The rather awkward and antiquated looking T-6 was still effective in moving infantry about the battlefield in 1965, but the protection was by then totally inadequate. Its top speed of 37mph meant it could still keep up with heavier armour though.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

One of the ex-PA Triumph motorbikes. It does not look like it was used much or appear to require much attention to restore it to running order. If it has been re-painted it is one of the better examples.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

F-86 Sabre

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichmarshal

Ghazi sb seems to be doing the rounds of the army museum


----------



## Rahil khan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310906232555921408

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthfollower

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 672692


wow! how you dug such bunkers? and what kind of bunker civilians can build during war?


----------



## PanzerKiel

truthfollower said:


> wow! how you dug such bunkers? and what kind of bunker civilians can build during war?


Digging such bunkers is a normal.

Civilians normally dig trenches astride their homes in order to take cover during an air raid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthfollower

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 674279
> 
> 
> 
> A Pakistan Army T-80UD equipped with deep fording equipment crosses a river during an exercise.
> 
> 
> View attachment 674280


why commander is outside his tank when it is going under water?


----------



## PanzerKiel

truthfollower said:


> why commander is outside his tank when it is going under water?


Last minute checks before getting submerged.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sparten

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 674255
> 
> 
> View attachment 674257


JF17 HUD is always covered in closeup shots. Why?


----------



## iLION12345_1

Here’s one where it isn’t covered







sparten said:


> JF17 HUD is always covered in closeup shots. Why?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

sparten said:


> JF17 HUD is always covered in closeup shots. Why?


Possibly only when the aircraft is parked for longer periods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## circuitbaba

Run some salt on IAF wonds 😜

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## circuitbaba

Thunder In Your Face with BVR’s , a shout out to all the batshit forum fanboys, who think thunder does not have bvr or aerial refueling ... great for us i hope you IAF is as naive as you... ohh wait they are Feb 2019 😄

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PanzerKiel

Windjammer said:


> Possibly only when the aircraft is parked for longer periods.
> 
> 
> View attachment 675221


Nice to see name of Wing Commander Ronald Felix.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## circuitbaba

A pair of Thunders from the 16th squadron patrolling the skies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gangsta_rap

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 676415



M45 quadmount (meatchopper)


----------



## sparten

PanzerKiel said:


> Nice to see name of Wing Commander Ronald Felix.


Erstwhile Chief test pilot Kamra.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1984

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yasser76

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 678241




Smart. 

Hope soon we can retire 8-10 early Block I JF-17s from frontline use and give them to Sherdils team, they would be kick *** than and it would also help us promote JF-17 globally....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Ghazi (S-130) returns to Karachi in 1970 from Golchuk, Turkey, after undergoing an extended refit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sifar zero

Please post pictures of MRAPS.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 678368


late Gen Asif Janua?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## circuitbaba

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 679972


Looks like an Iraqi Air force pilot, but why is he wearing jeans?


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## circuitbaba



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Wing Commander Fayyaz Athar shaheed (18th October 2016)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 680690


@PanzerKiel Is it true that Horses in Army belongs to only one breed. Mainly Arab breed ??

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pilots Of The No. 14 Squadron Pose For The Camera Early 1990's.

© B Shahid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

The horse in the pic is not an Arab breed. It's a Percheron 



Zarvan said:


> @PanzerKiel Is it true that Horses in Army belongs to only one breed. Mainly Arab breed ??

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## HRK




----------



## Ghost 125

Zarvan said:


> @PanzerKiel Is it true that Horses in Army belongs to only one breed. Mainly Arab breed ??


Nop


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

February 5, 1994 - First F-7P aircraft roll out after overhaul at Pakistan Aeronautical Complex (PAC), Kamra!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ali_Baba

air marshal said:


>



Is this really a PAF version? Unusual for a PAF plane to have engine coverings like that. Never seen that before.


----------



## PanzerKiel

Maj Sahibzada Yaqub, as Comdt Governor-General’s Bodyguard, receives the Chinese representative to Pakistan at Karachi, 12 August 1947



Maj Gen Gul Hassan with the staff of HQs, 1st Armoured Division, in 1967. Standing on his right is then Lt. Col. Zia-ul-Haq

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bossman

Zarvan said:


> @PanzerKiel Is it true that Horses in Army belongs to only one breed. Mainly Arab breed ??


Pure bred Arabians are relatively small so don’t look nice for ceremonial purposes. Breeds like the Toroughbred and Percheron are better. Toroughbreds are a cross between the Arabian and English native drought horses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 662837
> 
> Newly over hauled T-69 tanks.



Which gun they have? I guess 105 mm!
Anything you know about rumours of the Serbian T-55 Tanks which Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Inception-06 said:


> Which gun they have? I guess 105 mm!
> Anything you know about rumours of the Serbian T-55 Tanks which Pakistan.


Yeah, 105. 

This must be rumours only, because at least I haven't heard anything regarding them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Inception-06

PanzerKiel said:


> Yeah, 105.
> 
> This must be rumours only, because at least I haven't heard anything regarding them.


*Pakistan Army Conducts Various Training Exercises to Enhance Operational and Combat Readiness*

Reactions: Like Like:
11 | Love Love:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal




----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

*Fly Sky Airlines Ilyushin IL-76TD, Reg: EX-76003 landed at OPRN today*

Photo link: https://falcons.pk/photo/Ilyushin-IL-76TD/3207


----------



## SoftKill



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PA UN Missions:


















FC Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Transparent

Any link available for pak army drama on capt. meraj mohammad shaheed? searching it from long time but can't find anywhere


----------



## GriffinsRule

ghazi52 said:


> February 5, 1994 - First F-7P aircraft roll out after overhaul at Pakistan Aeronautical Complex (PAC), Kamra!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 680934


Do you know what serial number aircraft was it?


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

‘LEGACIES’ aims to honor the memories, celebrate the lives, and give insight into the strong character values of our national heroes. The focus of the series are those heroes that the general population of Pakistan — and indeed the world — know little or nothing about. These stories will inspire millions of young children to believe in, aspire for, and fight for all that is good. 

The writer has done all the efforts from her own pocket. Two more books are coming up in 2021.





__





Legacies- Major Moeez Maqsood Baig


‘LEGACIES’ aims to honor the memories, celebrate the lives, and give insight into the strong character values of our national heroes. The focus of the series are those heroes that the general population of Pakistan — and indeed the world — know little or nothing about. These stories will inspire...




www.meraqissa.com

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Vapour

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 684862
> 
> 
> ‘LEGACIES’ aims to honor the memories, celebrate the lives, and give insight into the strong character values of our national heroes. The focus of the series are those heroes that the general population of Pakistan — and indeed the world — know little or nothing about. These stories will inspire millions of young children to believe in, aspire for, and fight for all that is good.
> 
> The writer has done all the efforts from her own pocket. Two more books are coming up in 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Legacies- Major Moeez Maqsood Baig
> 
> 
> ‘LEGACIES’ aims to honor the memories, celebrate the lives, and give insight into the strong character values of our national heroes. The focus of the series are those heroes that the general population of Pakistan — and indeed the world — know little or nothing about. These stories will inspire...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.meraqissa.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Metal 0-1

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> PA UN Missions:
> View attachment 683380
> View attachment 683381
> View attachment 683382
> View attachment 683383
> View attachment 683384
> 
> 
> 
> FC Balochistan
> 
> 
> View attachment 683385
> View attachment 683386


I really hate these stupid blue "shoot here" helmets.


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Russians arrive for Druzba V?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## PanzerKiel

DM2A4 Seahake torpedo in service with PN (both ships and subs)......range 50 kms, speed 50 Kts

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aryeih Leib

I don't know where to post it but probably first photos of Ax 50 and M 141SMaW D in service with pak armed forces






PanzerKiel said:


> Mac-10
> View attachment 688177


Thank you for the reply
Is this still in service or phased out ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farooqbhai007

Aryeih Leib said:


> I don't know where to post it but probably first photos of Ax 50 and M 141SMaW D in service with pak armed forces
> View attachment 688205
> 
> 
> Thank you for the reply
> Is this still in service or phased out ?


there's already a dedicated thread for this
And its in service with the Pakistani Marines only , which have a slightly different inventory compared to the Army , hence the different Sniper rifles and SMAW-D








Which Rocket Launcher is This???


US is the only documented user of this rocket launcher. You can get a decent idea how good it is. So it is that bad or what?



defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aryeih Leib

Thank you


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aryeih Leib

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 688531
> View attachment 688532
> View attachment 688533
> View attachment 688534



View attachment 688531
View attachment 688532
View attachment 688533
View attachment 688534

[/QUOTE]



russian federation disapproves this pic


----------



## Inception-06

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 687067


Which missiles is this Mirrage carrying ?


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Mrc

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 689025




These weapons shud not take long time to reach front line troops

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Zarvan

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 689025


Was it taken at POF ??


----------



## PanzerKiel

Zarvan said:


> Was it taken at POF ??


School of Infantry and Tactics, Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

PanzerKiel said:


> School of Infantry and Tactics, Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

_



_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal




----------



## Rafi

Pakistan Navy latest Corvette Tabuk.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Drigh Road Aerodrome in 1921 Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 689025


Looks RPG to me?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

No. 16 Squadron at PAF Base Rafiqui,.

In 1988, this squadron was stationed at PAF Base Rafiqui, and was equipped with A-5 aircraft. The year was full of operational commitments. In addition to one Flat Out and two Wide Awake Exercises, the squadron carried out the Long Shadow Exercise in February, and Hit Hard-VI, VII and VIII in April, June, and August 1988, respectively. In addition, the Fake-XIV and Shako Exercises were also carried out. The squadron also participated in a Durandal bomb drop exercise at Sonmiani range in December. In the later half of the year, 1 vs. 1 DACT missions were carried out, evaluating the performance of the A-5 against the F-7P in close combat.

In 1989, apart from taking part in Hit Hard exercises, the squadron participated in the Armement Competition. During the Fire Power Demonstration that followed the competition, the squadron carried out level delivery of Mk-82 bombs. During the month of May, five more aircraft were added to the squadron's inventory. In November 1989, the squadron was deployed at PAF Base Farid for Exercise High Mark. At the end of the year, the Inter-Squadron Dive Bombing Competition was held between 16 and 26 Squadrons, which the 16 Squadron won.

During 1990, the squadron carried out one Flat Out and three Wide Awake exercises. Exercise Tondo-II, III, and IV were also carried out. In the middle of the year, the Officer Commanding, Wing Commander Zafar, went to China to carry out evaluation trials in A-5M and F aircraft. The squadron pilots also went to Sargodha to undergo SCUP.

During 1991, three FT-6 aircraft, fitted with Martin Baker seats, were added to the inventory of the squadron. In addition to the exercises Flat Out and Wide Awake, the squadron also participated in Exercise Combat-VI, Sore Eyes-III, and Condor-II. During November, the squadron moved to Multan and during its stay there, it flew 115 sorties with 100 per cent serviceability and reliability.
During 1992, the squadron carried out four Wide Awake and three Flat Out exercises. 

The squadron also participated in DACT Camp in April and May. In June, Exercise King Cobra was held in which the squadron achieved 100 per cent results. During 1993, in addition to the routine exercises, the squadron carried out DACT in month of May and participated in High Mark Exercise in October. During 1995, the squadron participated in the exercise Saffron Bandit followed by exercise High Mark.

In January 1996, the squadron proceeded to Masroor for air-to-air firing. During this year, three Wide Awake and three Flat Out exercises were also carried out. During 1997, the squadron participated in exercise Fire Fox in March. This was an Air Defence exercise aimed at generating low level tracks for interceptors.

The year 1997 was full of squadron movements. The squadron was deployed twice to Minhas for a DACT Camp, and to Murid and Minhas as the runway of its parent base was being re-carpeted. The squadron was also deployed at Chaklala for ADA duties. The last deployment was at Sargodha for participation in the exercise Saffron Bandit. The squadron also participated in the fly-past on 7 September in connection with Pakistan's Golden Jubilee celebrations. Besides, the squadron carried out routine Wide Awake and Flat Out exercises. In one of the Wide Awake exercise, the canopy of an A-5 aircraft blew-off in the air, while it was proceeding to the range. The aircraft landed safely at the home base. It was during this year that operations on the Jamurd Range were discontinued as it was handed over to civil authorities.

In April 1998, the squadron participated in exercise Zarb-e-Aahen and exhibited a high standard of professionalism that was appreciated by the Corps Commander who had witnessed the entire exercise. In appreciation of the performance of the squadron pilots, he visited the squadron along with AOC, NAC, Air Vice Marshal Pervaiz Mirza, and presented a memento to the squadron.
The squadron was awarded the ACES Trophy for the best performance, from among all tactical attack squadrons, in the year 1997.









Officers Of No. 16 Squadron With Their Officer Commanding Wing Commander Mirza Zafar, Circa 1988.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Aftermath Of The Battle Of Ali Masjid, 2nd Anglo-Afghan War, 1878 To 1880, Taken By John Burke.

*Photograph Showing A View Of The British Army Camped On The Shagai Heights Of The Khyber Pass, With Captured Afghan Guns From Ali Masjid In The Foreground.*

Brigadier General Frederick Appleyard, CB, VC (1829 - 1911) And Four Of His Staff Stand To Left, Near The Cannons In The Centre. Some Soldiers Stand Next To The Cannons. Tents, Horses And men On The Right, Surrounding The Cannons, And Beyond.

The Photograph Has A Border, Rounded At The Top Corners, Obscuring A Fifth Man Standing, His Back Turned Away From The Cannons, Lower Left. Appleyard Commanded The Third Infantry Brigade Of The Peshawar Field Force, Composed Of Troops Of The 81st North Lancashire, 14th Sikhs And 27th Punjabis, During The Second Afghan War Of 1878-80.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Rafi said:


> Pakistan Navy latest Corvette Tabuk.


is it finished product?
I don't see any cannon placement

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Irfan Baloch said:


> is it finished product?
> I don't see any cannon placement


No Sir, weapons will be placed on them when they reach Pakistan. Same happened with the first one. I don't think even that has been armed yet. In next month or two they would be both armed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pak-Afghan

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Rafi

Irfan Baloch said:


> is it finished product?
> I don't see any cannon placement



Weapons to be installed in country


----------



## Kompromat

Fauji langar 



PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 693900

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Used by Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## truthfollower

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 693900


no steel mug like this for soldiers? for cooking and drinking?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Martin B-57 Canberra.


----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy celebrated 62nd Gwadar Day with traditional fervor. This Day is celebrated every year to mark the merger of Gwadar with Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy celebrated 62nd Gwadar Day


----------



## ghazi52

Members of "The Tigers" photographed at Sargodha. From L to R: Flight Lieutenant Nazar Hussain, Squadron Leader Tahir Ahmed, Squadron Leader Hasnat Ahmed, Squadron Leader Imtiaz Ali Khan and Flight Lieutenant Abdul Razzaq

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pilots from No 9 Multi Role Squadron pose alongside F-16A with two kills marking. This aircraft was piloted by Squadron Leader A Hameed Qadri to down two Afghan Su-22s .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.


Station Hospital (CMH) In Peshawar Cantonment, Circa 1910.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52

Once Upon A Time A-5 In Skardu.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan Navy celebrated 62nd Gwadar Day with traditional fervor. This Day is celebrated every year to mark the merger of Gwadar with Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 694601
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 694602


Well hopefully one day we would see our Marines being headed by a Lt General rank officer. I mean from within Navy and it becoming a 80000 to 120000 force.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52

*Casa CN-235.*

The CASA/IPTN CN-235 is a medium-range twin-engined transport aircraft that was jointly developed by Construcciones Aeronáuticas SA of Spain and Indonesian manufacturer IPTN, as a regional airliner and military transport. Its primary military roles include maritime patrol, surveillance, and air transport.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Ex No 23 Sqn PAF Samungli

F-6

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

First army chief Sir Frank Walter 1947 - 1948

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassan Guy

PanzerKiel said:


>





ghazi52 said:


> First army chief Sir Frank Walter 1947 - 1948


Unnecessary question #79283

Why did the military drop the classic uniforms?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Army and Airchief witnessed Air defence & Field exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

PNS Tabuk

Pakistan Navy PNS Tabuk joining the Naval Fleet .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yasser76

Hassan Guy said:


> Unnecessary question #79283
> 
> Why did the military drop the classic uniforms?



No question is unnecessary yaar!

Bhutto dropped the traditional tie and collar and blazer in number 2 dress from Army and Air Force during 70s as he regarded it as too colonial. 

Interestingly enough Navy held on to theirs.


----------



## PanzerKiel

Yasser76 said:


> No question is unnecessary yaar!
> 
> Bhutto dropped the traditional tie and collar and blazer in number 2 dress from Army and Air Force during 70s as he regarded it as too colonial.
> 
> Interestingly enough Navy held on to theirs.


Tie and collar blazer remained till late 90s.


----------



## Yasser76

PanzerKiel said:


> Tie and collar blazer remained till late 90s.



On number 2 dress?


----------



## AMG_12

Windjammer said:


> Army and Airchief witnessed Air defence & Field exercise.
> 
> View attachment 696963


Our LY 80 come in two different camo schemes, covering the north and south.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan visits Naval Headquarters Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

@PanzerKiel Sir the uniform of the guy with M4. Why is it looking different from the one used by Army ?


----------



## PanzerKiel

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 698071
> 
> @PanzerKiel Sir the uniform of the guy with M4. Why is it looking different from the one used by Army ?


Hes the ADC to the General Officer. The camo is the same one as used by Army. Seems a bit dark in the pic.....new uniform thats why.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A Native Outpost On The Frontier Of Afghanistan, Khyber Pass, Circa 1921-1922.

Source - The Prince Of Wale's Eastern Book - A Pictorial Record Of The Voyage Of H.M.S "RENOWN" 1921-1922.
Imprint - Published For St. Dunstan's By Hodder And Stoughton - London, Toronto, New York.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ziaulislam




----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

EAST PAKISTAN. Khalispur. Pakistani General Amir Abdullah Khan NIAZI, Governor of East Pakistan, addresses his troops on the front line, 20 kms front India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

EAST PAKISTAN. Near Burinda. Pakistani soldiers reinforce their defences, 11 kms from the frontline with India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.


EAST PAKISTAN. Between Rangpur and Bogra. At dawn, an armed convoy of Pakistani troops makes a halt for the Brigadier to perform his fajr prayers. (The convoy is in territory occupied by the Indian Army).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

6th Battalion F.F Regiment Abbottabad In 1966.

Picture Courtesy - Raziq M.Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

114th mid ship man commissioning parade held at Pakistan Naval Academy PNS Rahbar, Karachi. The commissioning parade included 64 mid ship men from 102 Pakistani and friendly countries. Chief of the Naval Staff, Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi participated as a special guest on this occasion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vapour

air marshal said:


>



In Pakistan?


----------



## air marshal

Vapour said:


> In Pakistan?


Photo taken at Dubai Airshow. Date and location details can also be seen on the following link:









China Aviation Industry Corporation Wing Loong II - Photo by SalmanFalconsPK - Falcons.PK







falcons.pk


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

December 1971, East Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

President Ayub Khan Elevates PAF College Risalpur To Academy - January 1967.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistani Flag at top of Qaisar-e-Hind fort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 698284


Dude that cracked me up. Its both funny and badass. I like it.


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## bhola record



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*
Platoon Commanders at PMA Kakul, 1969

Starting from right most sitting sideways on chairs:
*



Capt (Brig) Fazle Qadir, TBt (9 FF, 25th PMA)



Capt (Maj) Shabbir Sharif Shaheed, NH & SJ (6 FF, 29th PMA)



Maj (Lt Col) late Masood, Maxi (20 Punjab, 21st PMA)



Capt (Lt Col) late Aziz Khattak (Baloch, 25th PMA)



Maj (Brig) Muneeb Farooqi (20 FF, 20th PMA)



Capt (Lt Col) Saif Ullah (12 Punjab, 26th PMA)



Capt (Brig) Rauf Ahmed (9 FF, 26th PMA)



Capt (Maj) late Farooq Janjua, SJ (4 Punjab, 30th PMA)
Sitting on stool with back to camera:



Capt (Maj) Raja Nadir Pervez, SJ (6 Punjab, 27th PMA)
Sitting on chair with back to camera:



Capt (Maj) Zia ud Din (1st EBR, 25th PMA)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cadet College Hasan Abdal in 1977

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52

Presenting the General Salute at the Passing Out Parade, PMA Kakul, 1950's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ali_Baba

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 701912



Thanks - But it would be so much a nicer picture if it didn't have all that text over it.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Easy load

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## Amigator

Daikh lo jis ne daikhna hai PARWAH HAI JUNOON on HUM tv. It's on now.


----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CombatSurgeon

CombatSurgeon said:


>


My daughter posing in front of a Matra BVR missile

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HRK

CombatSurgeon said:


> View attachment 702859
> 
> 
> My daughter posing in front of a Matra BVR missile


can you plz share date at which this pic was taken and the event.

@Bilal Khan (Quwa) , @JamD I thin in the background new target drone by PAC is on display and REK as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

HRK said:


> can you plz share date at which this pic was taken and the event.
> 
> @Bilal Khan (Quwa) , @JamD I thin in the background new target drone by PAC is on display and REK as well


Any idea about the white missile placed near the target drone?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

AMG_12 said:


> Any idea about the white missile placed near the target drone?


No idea but somewhat similar to AGM-84E SLAM land attack version but I find no reference of its presence in PAF ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CombatSurgeon

HRK said:


> can you plz share date at which this pic was taken and the event.
> 
> @Bilal Khan (Quwa) , @JamD I thin in the background new target drone by PAC is on display and REK as well


Defense day , Sep 6, 2019. Malir Cantt

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CombatSurgeon

HRK said:


> No idea but somewhat similar to AGM-84E SLAM land attack version but I find no reference of its presence in PAF ...


It’s another 530 Delta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

AMG_12 said:


> Any idea about the white missile placed near the target drone?





HRK said:


> No idea but somewhat similar to AGM-84E SLAM land attack version but I find no reference of its presence in PAF ...


OK find it, it is also Matra R.530 [click here], but here is question as per open source info we have phase out these from PAF yet we are seeing these on display at Sep 6, *2019, *therefor I am still confuse about their operational status.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CombatSurgeon

HRK said:


> OK find it, it is also Matra R.530 [click here], but here is question as per open source info we have phase out these from PAF yet we are seeing these on display at Sep 6, *2019, *therefor I am still confuse about their operational status.


 A uniformed guy manning the stall clarified that the weapon was just there for exhibition purpose. Not deployed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal




----------



## blain2

CombatSurgeon said:


> View attachment 702859
> 
> 
> My daughter posing in front of a Matra BVR missile


Thanks for posting. This photo is the negation of all the Indian talk (to this day) that PAF did not have a BVR counter for the IAF during the Kargil conflict. The R-530Ds have been in service since late 80s. This, in addition to AIM-9 Limas, were a fairly potent counter for then compared to what the IAF was fielding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

blain2 said:


> Thanks for posting. This photo is the negation of all the Indian talk (to this day) that PAF did not have a BVR counter for the IAF during the Kargil conflict. The R-530Ds have been in service since late 80s. This, in addition to AIM-9 Limas, were a fairly potent counter for then compared to what the IAF was fielding.


Sir i believe there's some confusion here, PAF had the earlier MATRA R-530 in it's inventory since 70s as it was used in the 1971 war, not sure if PAF does actually field the 530 D version as it's said to be compactible with only Mirage-2000.


----------



## JamD

HRK said:


> can you plz share date at which this pic was taken and the event.
> 
> @Bilal Khan (Quwa) , @JamD I thin in the background new target drone by PAC is on display and REK as well


I don't think it's that target drone. For reference:




had a V-tail and an intake on top. The orange craft in the background of the picture looks different. Perhaps the design has evolved into this. However, I suspect this is an entirely different off-the-shelf system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clairvoyant

blain2 said:


> Thanks for posting. This photo is the negation of all the Indian talk (to this day) that PAF did not have a BVR counter for the IAF during the Kargil conflict. The R-530Ds have been in service since late 80s. This, in addition to AIM-9 Limas, were a fairly potent counter for then compared to what the IAF was fielding.




We never had the Super 530D in service,only the initial R.530 was in service which was only good against bombers flying in a straight line. One was fired during 1971 war with no hit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## blain2

Clairvoyant said:


> We never had the Super 530D in service,only the initial R.530 was in service which was only good against bombers flying in a straight line. One was fired during 1971 war with no hit.


Thanks, I stand corrected then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Clairvoyant said:


> We never had the Super 530D in service,only the initial R.530 was in service which was only good against bombers flying in a straight line. *One was fired during 1971 war with no hit.*


The Mirage had to break off before the result could be concluded.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CombatSurgeon

blain2 said:


> Thanks, I stand corrected then.


So, how do we explain the 530D in the picture?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

air marshal said:


>


This is why F-16 are love. And this is why still for Air to Air Fight F-16 are our main stay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMG_12



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ex-Jordanian AH-1S Cobra And AS-330 Puma from PAA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

Pakistan Army Aviation Bell 412EP - Photo by Rehan Waheed - Falcons.PK







falcons.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah With A Group Of Royal Pakistan Air Force Pioneers Risalpur, 13 April 1948.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Air Chief Marshal Mushaf Ali Mir, 16th Chief Of The PAF (20th Nov 2000 - 20th Feb 2003) Through His Career In PAF As T-33, F-6 And Mirage-V (UAEAF) Pilot.

Mushaf Was A Seasoned Pilot With Rich Experience In F-6 & Mirage Aircraft. He Also Did F-16 Fighter Conversion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farooqbhai007

Central african republic , January 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

This Militant group conducted criminal activities while dressed as soldiers and members of LEAs.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 705768


GIVE details please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A formation of B-57 bombers. B-57 was inducted in PAF in 1960. It was a great success in the 1965 and 1971 wars because of its deep penetration capability. B-57 was used by No 7 and 8 Squadrons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

B-57s and F-104s lined-up at Masroor Air Base.


----------



## ghazi52

B-57 photographed near Karachi coast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## aziqbal

B-57 what a beauty!

anyone know which year this is?

when was the last time we flew one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

PanzerKiel said:


> Hes the ADC to the General Officer. The camo is the same one as used by Army. Seems a bit dark in the pic.....new uniform thats why.


a bit delayed response but shouldn't he be in F.C's uniform considering he's ADC to GOC FC?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> a bit delayed response but shouldn't he be in F.C's uniform considering he's ADC to GOC FC?


Yes... The general officer just got posted that's why ADC is still using army uniform... But he must have got FC uniform by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

air marshal said:


>


Day by day it looks like an F16


----------



## ghazi52

Commissioned portrait of Sir Qais Hussain.

On 23rd Sep, 1965 war, his sabre was hit over North East of Amritsar, India, during a tank busting mission. The original pic was clicked just after he landed his sabre safely at Sargodha AFB, Pakistan.

The technical team replaced the wing and the aircraft was back at flight line the very next day.
11 x 16 inches (unframed) - watercolors.








It requires great courage and skill to opt to recover the aircraft back to base. 
Respect and salute to the great heroes of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

ghazi52 said:


> Commissioned portrait of Sir Qais Hussain.
> 
> On 23rd Sep, 1965 war, his sabre was hit over North East of Amritsar, India, during a tank busting mission. The original pic was clicked just after he landed his sabre safely at Sargodha AFB, Pakistan.
> 
> The technical team replaced the wing and the aircraft was back at flight line the very next day.
> 11 x 16 inches (unframed) - watercolors.
> 
> 
> View attachment 706527
> 
> 
> 
> It requires great courage and skill to opt to recover the aircraft back to base.
> Respect and salute to the great heroes of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mujahid

farooqbhai007 said:


> Central african republic , January 2021



*Which APC is that ??*


----------



## farooqbhai007

Mujahid said:


> *Which APC is that ??*



Italian Puma 6x6 APC , any where between 80~200 in service, actual number is not known. Reserved for UN Ops mostly.
Puma might be a bit old, but it has a low silhouette , when well camoflauged ( as the PA does to its other vehicles like m113 etc ) and armed with a rcws it will work well in forest areas by remaining hidden.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

aziqbal said:


> B-57 what a beauty!
> 
> anyone know which year this is?
> 
> when was the last time we flew one?






*B-57 THE INTREPID BOMBER OF PAF*



*Columnist Gp Capt SULTAN M HALI writes about the B-57, the workhorse bomber of the PAF which served the country well*

The B-57 Bomber was built under licence by the American Martin Company during the 1950s for the USAF from the British Canberra Bomber. The first B-57 flew its maiden flight on 20 July 1953. The B-57 was a tandem two-seat night intruder and a tactical bomber. Its crew comprised a pilot and a navigator-cum-bombardier. 

Carrying a payload of 56 rockets and 8000 lbs. of bombs, 2 turbo jets, fired by cartridge starters powered the B-57. It was very large in size, having a length and wingspan of 65 feet, which meant virtually no manoeuvrability. Its speed was just 500 mph, and although it could fly at 50,000 feet, in war the bomber pilots hardly rose above 200 feet in order to avoid enemy radar. Once over the target they would pull up to about 8000 feet, from where they would release their payloads.

* Induction in PAF*

After the 1955 Pak-US agreement, the PAF received 26 Martin B-57s including 2 training versions, which formed two squadrons, Nos. 7 and 8, of No 31 Bomber Wing on 11 May 1960. Squadron Leader Ayaz A Khan became the first Squadron Commander of No 7 Squadron while Squadron Leader Muhammad Iqbal, who later attained shahadat in the 1965 War, became No 8 Squadron's pioneering Squadron Commander. Subsequently, the PAF also received two modified Martin RB-57F high altitude reconnaissance aircraft.


*World's First Formation Loop with B-57s*

PAF's B-57 pilots soon mastered this heavy and unwieldy aircraft. under the command of the Bomber Wing's Officer Commanding, they became the first in the world to form a regular formation aerobatics team of 4 B-57s.

On 27 October 1964, led by Wing Commander Nazir Latif with Flight Lieutenants Altaf Shaikh, Basit and Shams, the team performed aerobatics at Peshawar during an air display at which Air Marshal Omar Dani, the C-in-C of the Indonesian Air Force was the chief guest. The team coolly executed loops, rolls and wingovers in full view of disbelieving spectators. The manoeuvres performed were till then unheard of in such a sluggish aircraft as the B-57, which was not really designed to perform aerobatics even singly. The precise but easy looking station-keeping throughout the demonstration effectively concealed the intense mental concentration, physical exertion, and high dexterity that was required of all the team members.


*The 1965 War*

When war came in 1965, PAF's Bomber aircrew were fully prepared. They carried out counter air operations against enemy airfields at Jamnagar and Jodhpur in the South and Ambala, Adampur, Halwara, Srinagar and Pathankot in the north. Undefended by fighters, and beyond the range of own radar to receive any support, these night intruders made a lasting contribution to PAF's total war effort. PAF's B-57 force remained committed to the night attack of Indian airfields as its principal task throughout the war. Its meagre force of 22 aircraft undertook a total of 195 missions delivering more than 600 tons of bombs as compared to an estimated 92 night bombing sorties against PAF targets by more than 60 IAF Canberras.

After the first hectic night's operations, when the B-57 crew were extended to their limit by flying upto 3 sorties during the hours of darkness, no more than two missions per night were allowed. This was a fairly frequent commitment, however, and the B-57 crew still had a very long tour of duty each day. For the first week of operations when most missions against the northern Indian airfields originated from Peshawar, the centralized spares and servicing organization for the B-57s at Mauripur necessitated the bomber crew returning to their Karachi base at the conclusion of each night's mission. The northern bases were also considered too vulnerable to IAF attacks during the day.

To attack the close concentration of enemy airfields in the north, and to remain out of reach of the Indian fighter-bombers; the bomber wing remained on the hop throughout the war. The pattern often repeated was to set off from home base, strike inside Indian territory, recover to another base to rearm and refuel, and then to strike again before returning to base or to another safe airfield. This enabled them to be prepared to attack their targets night after night. By arriving over their targets in a stream at intervals of about fifteen minutes, the B-57s certainly succeeded, disregarding even the actual damage they inflicted, in achieving a major disruption of the overall IAF effort, disabling their optimum attack capability the next morning.

The effect on the morale of the IAF personnel was devastating. The effect of fatigue caused to them was most pronounced on their air and ground crew while they were forced to keep shuttling in and out of air raid shelters and trenches. This made the task of PAF fighter pilots that much easier to fight them in the air the next morning.


*PAF's B-57 Losses*

Of its twenty-two B-57s, which fought the war, PAF lost three but out of these, only one due to enemy action. After the first strike on Jamnagar at 6 P.M. the bombing shuttle was maintained all night by single sorties. One such lone bomber flown by Squadron Leaders Shabbir Alam Siddiqui and Alam Qureshi, the navigator, was doing its third mission in less than nine hours. As an over-fatigued crew descended lower and lower to pin point its target, the bomber hit the ground and exploded with all its ordnance and the invaluable officers. The second bomber was lost as a result of enemy anti-aircraft fire on 14 September. On their thirteenth mission of the war, Flight Lieutenants Altaf Shaikh and his navigator Bashir Chaudhri ran the gauntlet of concentrated flak thrown up by 50 to 60 guns at Adampur airfield. Both officers ejected in enemy territory and were repatriated after the war.

The third B-57, piloted by Flight Lieutenants M A Butt and A S Z Khalid as navigator, was lost in the early hours of 17 September. While making an approach to land at Risalpur, the B-57 encountered adverse weather in the shape of strong wind sheer coupled with reduced flight visibility. Unable to maintain height, the aircraft crashed south of the runway, instantly killing both pilot and navigator.


*The Grand Finale*

The PAF's B-57 campaign came to an end with a close support mission during the night of 22 September by four B-57s, which dropped 28,000 lbs. of bombs on enemy artillery and tank concentrations at Atari. Large enemy reinforcements had been seen that day moving towards Atari for a possible assault on the salient on the eastern bank of the BRB Canal. It was the task of the PAF to prevent these reinforcements from reaching their destination. The bombs from the B-57s dropped 'in train' engulfed the enemy armour and other vehicles concealed under the trees and in the bushes. Very few survived to reach Atari.


*No 8 Squadron is Number Plated*

In the post-65 period the B-57 squadrons trained hard to achieve even higher standards in the light of the lessons learned during the war. However, the dwindling spares support following the arms embargo imposed by USA necessitated the number plating of No 8 Squadron and its assets being amalgamated with No 7 Squadron. Thus ended an era of valour and grit but the values learnt would remain enshrined in the history of the squadron to be continued with renewed vigour when it would be reactivated in 1982 with Mirage V aircraft.


*The War in 1971*

The B-57 force of PAF gave its very best in the 1971 War too. Of the available strength of 16 B-57s at the outset of the war, 15 were launched the very first night as a follow up to the pre-emptive strike on 3rd December. Twelve IAF runways were targeted the first night and a total of 183 bombs were dropped. Although no immediate assessment of the damage was available, yet confirmation came much after the war from a very unlikely source. Air Chief Marshal P C Lal, the Chief of the Indian Air Force during the 1971 War, in his memoirs titled My Days with the IAF provides full details of the destruction caused by PAF, naming every IAF airfield attacked.


*B-57 Crew who embraced Shahadat in 1971.*

The PAF's night bombing campaign was continued with good effect throughout the war and reflected great credit upon the courage and perseverance of the B-57 crew, six of whom embraced shahadat over enemy airfields. Squadron Leaders Khusro and his navigator Peter Christy had both joined PIA but when war became imminent, they rejoined their squadron. Both displayed exemplary courage, determination and fighting spirit.

On 6 December, their aircraft failed to return after a bombing mission to Jamnagar and they were declared missing in action. Squadron Leader Ishfaq Hameed Qureshi, who was recalled from PIA and his navigator Flight Lieutenant Zulfiqar Ahmad were unable to return from their second mission of the war on 5 December and were declared missing in action. Flight Lieutenants Javed Iqbal and his navigator Ghulam Murtaza Malik flew two missions against heavily defended Indian airfields and displayed great bravery. On 5 December, they failed to return after a bombing mission to Amritsar airfield and were officially declared missing in action.


*Night Bomber on Daylight Raid*

A serious situation had developed in the south when Indian ground forces advancing on four axes, penetrated along the Khokhrapar-Chor railway line upto Umarkot and Chachro and to Nagar Parkar itself. PAF was called upon to blunt this attack and prevent the enemy's further advance inland. B-57s from No 7 Squadron were also pressed into daring daylight raids to save Hyderabad from falling into enemy hands. F-86s and F-104s provided top cover.

The armed reconnaissance and interdiction mission achieved the destruction of enemy trains and this virtually choked the flow of supplies vital to the enemy advance. Emboldened by their success, the B-57 crew followed their bombing attacks by several strafing runs on the freight wagons and stopped the enemy dead in his tracks forcing him to abandon his planned offensive.


*Gallantry Awards*

Bomber crew are traditionally known as the unsung heroes of war. The reason for this is simple. A fighter pilot's mission is at once spectacular and visible at least to our own radar, and the results of its success or failure are known almost immediately after the mission, either through some of the pilots within the formation or are recorded by own gun cameras; the bomber crew's exploits take place far away from their bases and are well outside the ranges of their own radar. 

Their missions are carried out mostly at night, with its inherent risks and dangers, and there are often no cameras to record their success or their failure. It is only recently that the results of bomber operations can be confirmed through satellite imagery and other sophisticated techniques.

PAF, however, did recognize the services of its bomber crew in both the wars. As a tribute to PAF's B-57 crew who valiantly faced the highest loss rate of the war, and persisted doggedly each night, and its navigators who, despite their rudimentary bomb aiming devices and the difficulty of map reading at low level on pitch dark nights, carried the war deep into the enemy's heartland, the Government of Pakistan awarded 15 Sitara-e-Jurats (6 posthumous) and 2 posthumous Tamgha-e-Jurats to B-57 pilots and navigators.


*End of an Era*

On 27 December 1983, a colourful ceremony was held at Masroor Air Base, the erstwhile home of the B-57s to mark the end of their service. A smartly turned out contingent of air and ground crew participated in a parade. No 7 Squadron was formally re-equipped with A-5s and bade farewell to the intrepid B-57s. At the ceremonies conclusion, 2 B-57s in close line astern formation flew past to mark the end of their era and in came three A-5s in close Vic formation depicting the new weapon system being inducted.



*BIBLIOGRAPHY*


Ansari, Farhan, Flight Lieutenant, 'A Tribute to the B-57 Bomber', published in The Pakistan Times, Rawalpindi, September 06, 1993.

Fricker, John, Battle for Pakistan: The Air War of 1965, Allan Printing Ltd, Shepperton, Surrey, UK, 1979.

Hali, Sultan M., Group Captain, 'The Air War in 1971-Revisited', published in Shaheen, Vol.XLVI Summer issue, 1997, Rear Air Headquarters, Peshawar.

Rafi, Rais A., Air Commodore (Retd), 'B-57s Over Ambala', published in The News, Islamabad, September 06, 1995.

Sheikh, Altaf, Air Commodore (Retd), 'Fateful Bomber Mission over Adampur-1965 War', published in The News, September 07, 1997.

The Story of the Pakistan Air Force, published by The Shaheen Foundation, Islamabad, 1988.



.​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52

*AUSTER AIRCRAFT LIMITED AOP-6 AUSTER*

*(1947-1961)*

The Auster AOP.6 was a British military air observation aircraft produced by Auster Aircraft Limited. Provided to Royal Pakistan Air Force on its formation (14 August 1947).


Pakistan Air Force operated these aircraft on liaison, utility and communication roles.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1965 War
Chiefs

Air Force ........... Army ............. Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Saab 2000 , PAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sparten

Clairvoyant said:


> We never had the Super 530D in service,only the initial R.530 was in service which was only good against bombers flying in a straight line. One was fired during 1971 war with no hit.


LIke all 1950's and 60's designed BVR . It wasn't until the AMRAAM that BVR versus fighter became practical.


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Captain Karnal Sher Khan Shaheed (Nishan-e-Haider) PMA Days. 



*Shahzada......❤❤*

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

T-37

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CombatSurgeon

ghazi52 said:


> Captain Karnal Sher Khan Shaheed (Nishan-e-Haider) PMA Days.
> 
> 
> 
> *Shahzada......❤❤*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 709519


Kernal Sher was a fantastic soldier. I had the honor of being one of his scrabble partners and mess mates during my days at Domel, 1998. With 12 NLI. What a gem! Still miss his smile, his laughter and his courage. Salute to the mujahid.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## Inception-06



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Mujahid

Inception-06 said:


> View attachment 710113



Is this Oerlikon gun?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Mujahid said:


> Is this Oerlikon gun?



Yes and QW-18 Manpads !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pak-Afghan Border

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

"A Walk To F-16 After Step Briefing With Your Instructor Pilot"

PAF F-16 Pilots look ready for some high aspect BFM training. You will fight your instructor from a neutral starting position, pointed at each other & be expected to 'wring the jet out' by optimizing turning performance & G-Loads. Keeping an eye on your adversary, applying an appropriate game plan & working your weapon systems while under G are all vital elements of winning a high aspect fight in the mighty F-16 Fighting Falcon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Unknown Heroes : Pakistan's Sniper Team on Duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Dassault Mirage from "HAIDERS" Squadron - Photo by Zohaib Malik

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yasser76

ghazi52 said:


> Dassault Mirage from "HAIDERS" Squadron - Photo by Zohaib Malik
> 
> 
> View attachment 711760



Looks delivery fresh. Amazing.


----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52

Captain Kashan Ali Shaheed 131L/C ex 28 SR, who was injured during fire encounter with Indian Army on LOC, embraced martyrdom in CMH Kharian.







He was a Ghazi of war against terrorism & recipient of "Army Chief's Commendation Card" for his services during counter terrorism operations in erstwhile FATA.

Salute to his parents. Pakistan



Zindabad.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

AMG_12 said:


> View attachment 704913
> View attachment 704914


Nice to see FC with these optics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The most beautiful Chopper in PAF inventory - AW139. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The Double Delta Club Member -
Credit HFKRAW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Vickers Light Tank Mohmand, Circa 1935.







The 2nd Light Tank Company (LTC) equipped with Indian Pattern Mark IIB light tanks, took part in the Mohmand campaign of 1935. The Indian Pattern version of the light tank proved an effective off-road vehicle during operations around the Nahakki Pass.

From an album of photographs compiled by Lieutenant-General Sir Henry ap Rhys Pryce, India, 1935.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal




----------



## Ahmet Pasha

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 714165


SSW??


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Irfan Baloch

ghazi52 said:


> The Unknown Heroes : Pakistan's Sniper Team on Duty.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 711393


the buncker/ chrckpost they are posing from makes their face body camo pointless.

someone will know where to look.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aryeih Leib

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 708196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 708197


No plate in the armor ?


----------



## ghazi52

Ahmet Pasha said:


> SSW??




Yes.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Old School

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 714402



This one certainly deserves a place in a Netflix hit movie. A real one !


----------



## ghazi52

PAF in 1960's

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farooqbhai007

Pakistani forces(puma6x6) and Allied UN (Cobra-1) during combat between rebel groups in Northern Central African republic area.




Pakistani battalion based in Kaga-Bandoro destroying cartridges, rockets and other ammunition returned by ex-combatants, as part of the Disarmament, Demobilization and Reintegration (DDR) process in the Nana-Gribizi prefecture.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
3


----------



## User

*Pakistan Navy National Song | The Call of Peace | Exercise AMAN 2021 | Together For Peace





*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

PMA training in 1948

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Watch Your Step*
1st February 1961 President General Ayub Khan assists Queen Elizabeth II down the steps to the lawn of his Karachi residence, where she was attending a State Banquet in her honor with Prince Philip, as part of their 16 days visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## Ahmet Pasha

User said:


> *Pakistan Navy National Song | The Call of Peace | Exercise AMAN 2021 | Together For Peace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


Haye oye yar ye gori bohat piari hai yar oooff Allah.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## User

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Haye oye yar ye gori bohat piari hai yar oooff Allah.


Ahahahahahahahaha  
Sir generally blondes pyaari hoti hain
Par inki smile bhi pyaari hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

User said:


> Ahahahahahahahaha
> Sir generally blondes pyaari hoti hain
> Par inki smile bhi pyaari hai
> 
> View attachment 715540


Brunettes forever
For me 😇😇

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Delta.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

A havaldar inspects a 105mm M101 howitzer, a fresh arrival from the States. still in use!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

"it's just like a cigarette, it's something that I do,
once in a while but, between me and you."

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52

Rafiquins.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mashallah .. Wing Commander Noman Ali Khan ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The hurs of sindh - crucial in the territorial gains made by the Desert Force post-ceasefire, enabling a reversion to status quo ante at Tashkent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yasser76

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 716679




PAF loves the original "Ghost" colour scheme....


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Air Marshal Noor Khan flying F-104 Sortie out of Sargodha 1965

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Squadron Leader Alauddin "Butch" Ahmed






1965

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## Psychic



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Markhors
No. 52
Pakistan Airforce Casa CN-235

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*The tri-services during the Kashmir War; when times were simpler, yet chaotic.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*ACE of PAF*

4trSponsoiriemdh · 

'The Dependable Delta'
PAF celebrates 50 years of Mirage fighter jets in its service. 
To commemorate 50 years of service by Mirage Aircraft in Pakistan Air Force and pay accolades to No 22 Operational Conversion Unit and No 27 Tactical Attack Sqn for their meritorious services in war time role.
To celebrate “50 Years of Mirage in PAF” and award of Color to two operational Squadrons, a graceful ceremony was held at an Operational Base of Pakistan Air Force.

*
The Dependable Delta*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=443670743350128


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GumNaam

listen from 4:29, which song is this?


----------



## Trailer23

GumNaam said:


> listen from 4:29, which song is this?


*AC/DC - Thunderstruck*


----------



## GumNaam

awesome, thanks man.


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1365689581845282818

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Air Force School - Lower Topa - Murree c.1955


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Dassault Mirage-IIIRP Reconnaissance Aircraft Of The Pakistan Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fantastic 5


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

some pic this:
two air chiefs, one AVM.
Akhtar Rao of pathankot strike fame
Arif Manzoor leader of the formation that shot down the iaf mirage 3 
Last but not least u have MM ALAM.


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal




----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Cobras Ready To Strike.





*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Sqn Ldr Najeeb Ahmed Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

“No nation can rise to the height of glory unless your women are side by side with you.” ― Muhammad Ali Jinnah
*
Happy Women's Day





*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

UNFICYP bids farewell to Major Wajiha Arshad from Pakistan. 
Ms. Arshad served for a year in Cyprus as a Military Public Information Officer and made significant contributions to the Mission during the #COVID19 pandemic.


----------



## ghazi52

*"Pakistan Day parade PAF undergoes flypast rehearsal in Islamabad"*


In connection with Pakistan Day parade, Pakistan Air Force rehearsal is underway in the federal capital today. Fighter jets of PAF underwent flypast rehearsal over Parade Avenue in Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JamD

PanzerKiel said:


> Wait for the upcoming 23 March parade..... I hope this parade happens, and I already hope that those things which I've got in my mind are displayed during this parade, they're still under consideration.... Would be really awesome.... Let's see.


So it appears the parade is happening. I will be waiting for all the fruits that you have promised

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## GumNaam

ghazi52 said:


> "Pakistan Day parade PAF undergoes flypast rehearsal in Islamabad"
> In connection with Pakistan Day parade, Pakistan Air Force rehearsal is underway in the federal capital today. Fighter jets of PAF underwent flypast rehearsal over Parade Avenue in Islamabad.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 723273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 723274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 723275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 723276


man, WHY is the PAF so shy on showing fighters fully loaded with missiles in a beast mode??? Regardless of the fighter, almost all pictures out there are just of them carrying fuel tanks, MAYBE with wing tip missiles if we're lucky...ab itni bhi kia secrecy yar???

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*"Pakistan Day parade PAF undergoes flypast rehearsal in Islamabad"*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

GumNaam said:


> man, WHY is the PAF so shy on showing fighters fully loaded with missiles in a beast mode??? Regardless of the fighter, almost all pictures out there are just of them carrying fuel tanks, MAYBE with wing tip missiles if we're lucky...ab itni bhi kia secrecy yar???


The last time they were all fully armed and loaded, something bad happened with a neighbour...so many aircraft fully loaded and armed driven by men on a high protein diet are enough to give fits to all our neighbours. .. We may be then having Brass Tacks and Parakaram every year in Feb and March.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## GumNaam

PanzerKiel said:


> The last time they were all fully armed and loaded, something bad happened with a neighbour...so many aircraft fully loaded and armed are enough to give fits to any neighbour... We may be then having Brass Tacks and Parakaram every year in Feb and March.


well said...fully loaded beast mode PAF Jets = lots of m'rrorrs with uncontrollable diarrhea for a certain neighbor.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Day Rehearsal Day 2



Rana Suhaib

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Major Muhammad Ismail Tamgha-e-Basalat Imtiazi Sanad 36 FF night
13/14 September 2015 Spinwam, North Waziristan.
in picture, at left.

Reactions: Like Like:
 7


----------



## ghazi52

Dassault Mirage IIIDP.

© Zohaib Malik

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The Photograph Shows three types of supersonic airplanes of the Pakistan Air Force that took part in the 1971 Indo-Pakistani war.

Bottom left is the F-104A, upper right is the Mirage III, and also the Shenyang F-6. The Americans at that time imposed an arms embargo.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*23 March, 1974, PAK Day Joint Services Parade*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dil Pakistan

PanzerKiel said:


> *The last time they were all fully armed and loaded, something bad happened with a neighbour*...so many aircraft fully loaded and armed driven by men on a high protein diet are enough to give fits to all our neighbours. .. We may be then having Brass Tacks and Parakaram every year in Feb and March.



 I love this one

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## User



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

farooqbhai007 said:


> Italian Puma 6x6 APC , any where between 80~200 in service, actual number is not known. Reserved for UN Ops mostly.
> Puma might be a bit old, but it has a low silhouette , when well camoflauged ( as the PA does to its other vehicles like m113 etc ) and armed with a rcws it will work well in forest areas by remaining hidden.


till 2018 at least record for 163 Puma 6x6 purchase are available 






and read footnote at page-42 of the attach pdf document [link]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Air Crew On Duty..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ek tou Bell 412
uper se Dil k Qareeb 
Today Special

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Sad Sad:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
2


----------



## bhola record

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
 @PanzerKiel what is happening here?


----------



## PanzerKiel

bhola record said:


> View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram
> @PanzerKiel what is happening here?


Type 56 - II SMGs of 2020 lot / batch.... Just delivered... Taken out new from their boxes.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 725725



@Signalian @PanzerKiel are this Mistrals Manpads installed on DEFENDERS ?


----------



## Signalian

Inception-06 said:


> @Signalian @PanzerKiel are this Mistrals Manpads installed on DEFENDERS ?


Doubt it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

Inception-06 said:


> @Signalian @PanzerKiel are this Mistrals Manpads installed on DEFENDERS ?


RBS 70.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=231731951984960


----------



## Mrc

Parade may get cancelled as pm has covid now

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pre-1965 war shot of a 4-ship that includes a B-57, RT-33, and two F-86Fs. Shot taken from another RT-33 from Masroor Air Base, Karachi.

Date: 1965

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4045909485440773

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

Pakistan Air Force General Dynamics F-16AM Fighting Falcon - Photo by Rao Muhammad Farrukh - Falcons.PK







falcons.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The "Multinational Al Hares Al Mane 2021 Exercise" hosted by Qatar continues. In practice; 
Turkey , Qatar , Pakistan, Jordan , Italy and Morocco

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

It just doesn't get any better. The Viper was, is, and will remain the GOAT. 

Wing Cmdr Tahir Mahmood

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Doing what they do best. Asserting dominance.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

JF-17 Thunder Bravo leading Solo Turk over Islamabad -
Photo by Zohaib Malik

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## razgriz19

Everything runs on electronics. Everything either has a shelf life or in service life (hours). If they load live weapons on aircraft just for the show, they will deplete through them fairly quickly.


GumNaam said:


> man, WHY is the PAF so shy on showing fighters fully loaded with missiles in a beast mode??? Regardless of the fighter, almost all pictures out there are just of them carrying fuel tanks, MAYBE with wing tip missiles if we're lucky...ab itni bhi kia secrecy yar???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=954114778366439


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*“TPS-77 Radar was instrumental in tracking Abhinandan’s jet” 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*F-16 Operators*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Day

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1375862512898371587

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Ships ALAMGIR & AZMAT during Overseas Deployment visited port HAMAD (Doha), Qatar and participated in bilateral exercise Asad Al Bahr-II with Qatar Emiri Naval Forces (QENF).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Counter terrorism exercise drills


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Humaray Jawaaan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

PAF's Bomb Truck.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Tea time Sir,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 730931




Which tank?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Air Force Dassault Mirage VDD.

© Uzair Aslam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

*CREDITS : Ace of PAF*






@Windjammer - sharing the vid here. no need to make separate thread for this


----------



## iLION12345_1

Mrc said:


> Which tank?


Type 85UG.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

By

*Syed Zohaib Zaidi Photography*


----------



## ghazi52

*Camouflage patterns
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

The Splendour of President Guards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## User



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistani Armed Forces Female participating in Paratroopers Jumping From Mi-17 Helicopter ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

Jump, push, or drop?

bad jumps, too close to the platform




ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 731528
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 731530


----------



## ghazi52

The Stinger missiles supplied by the United States gave Afghan guerrillas, generally known as the Mujahideen, the ability to destroy the dreaded Mi-24D helicopter gunships deployed by the Soviets to enforce their control over Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## ghazi52

And if we do not come back tell them we sacrificed our today for their tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

It's been 9 Years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

During recent exercises .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Do not be fooled by the age of PAF Deltas. These are highly upgraded birds capable of giving quite a punch inside enemy territory as we saw in Ops. Swift Retort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

"A Walk To F-16 After Step Briefing With Your Instructor Pilot"

PAF F-16 Pilots look ready for some high aspect BFM training. You will fight your instructor from a neutral starting position, pointed at each other & be expected to 'wring the jet out' by optimizing turning performance & G-Loads. Keeping an eye on your adversary, applying an appropriate game plan & working your weapon systems while under G are all vital elements of winning a high aspect fight in the mighty F-16 Fighting Falcon

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52

Tribute to Shaheeds of Gayari Sector Avalanche Incident 2012..
Siachen, a cold hell, highest battleground on earth. Temperature drops in siachen to as low as -60 C. Both India and Pakistan are fighting in this area since 1984. Siachen dispute originated from the unsolved issue of Jammu and Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
2


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 732816
> 
> View attachment 732817
> 
> View attachment 732818


wonderful times....spent some of my best moments here around this area.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

Windjammer said:


> The Splendour of President Guards.
> 
> View attachment 731392


Tiwana

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*PROUD MOMENTS*




Proud Sister with her Newly Passed-out Brother

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Windjammer

50 Years of Mirage Service. Golden Jubilee Ceremony Being Held at an Operational PAF Base.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Proud moment for his parents. 
A family from GB.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Proud parents. Their struggle of two decades, their son, finally passed-out from PMA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

4 February 1972 Lieutenant General Gul Hassan Khan, the last Commander-in-Chief of the Pakistan Army, placing a wreath on the grave of Sowar Muhammad Hussain Janjua, killed in action on 10 December 1971 while serving in 20 Lancers, in area Gajgal-Harar Khurd, earning the NH.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

ghazi52 said:


> *PROUD MOMENTS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proud Sister with her Newly Passed-out Brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 733390


Wasn't shalwar kameez good enough for lady officers saari is Bollywood culture where the tummy is sticking out. Nit muslim/Pakistani culture.

Just curious, I suppose?? 🤔🧐


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CombatSurgeon

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Wasn't shalwar kameez good enough for lady officers saari is Bollywood culture where the tummy is sticking out. Nit muslim/Pakistani culture.
> 
> Just curious, I suppose?? 🤔🧐


Come on. This saree does not bare the tummy.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

CombatSurgeon said:


> Come on. This saree does not bare the tummy.


I know bro but just culturally doesn't feel right I suppose.


----------



## CombatSurgeon

Ahmet Pasha said:


> I know bro but just culturally doesn't feel right I suppose.


Speaking of culture...even shalwar kameez is the dress of Sikh women. Saree is used by the UP ladies n others, irrespective of religion.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

CombatSurgeon said:


> Speaking of culture...even shalwar kameez is the dress of Sikh women. Saree is used by the UP ladies n others, irrespective of religion.


Maybe I hate it cuz almost 90% of the time I see/saw Bollywood loose women wearing them with a just a bra and the tummy on display, growing up. I also hate it when muslim women wear this at weddings.

Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Bossman

CombatSurgeon said:


> Speaking of culture...even shalwar kameez is the dress of Sikh women. Saree is used by the UP ladies n others, irrespective of religion.


Shalwar Qameez is originally of Turkish Persian origin. The Sikhs adopted it. Clothing indigenous to India are what Ghandi use to wear. Every thing else is from the outside, even what Modi wears.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yasser76

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Wasn't shalwar kameez good enough for lady officers saari is Bollywood culture where the tummy is sticking out. Nit muslim/Pakistani culture.
> 
> Just curious, I suppose?? 🤔🧐



Maybe contribute on defence matters and not how you like to see women dressed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

\
\

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

"PAF will never be intimidated by enemy weapon stockpiling"

Former Air Chief lauded level of motivation & thorough professionalism of the personnel ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

F-16AM - 85728 - Pakistan Air Force - No. 11 Squadron "Arrows"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Military Iftari .

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Overload

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

In pristine condition, what is this?




PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 733355

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

Thorough Pro said:


> In pristine condition, what is this?


M110A1 203mm SP artillery. It looks new because it’s just been overhauled and painted at 502 workshop likely. Everything thats at the parade usually gets a touch up before it’s presented so it doesn’t look old.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

iLION12345_1 said:


> M110A1 203mm SP artillery. It looks new because it’s just been overhauled and painted at 502 workshop likely. Everything thats at the parade usually gets a touch up before it’s presented so it doesn’t look old.


502 workshop near Lalkurti. For some reason most of the city's good schools are centered in that area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

Ahmet Pasha said:


> 502 workshop near Lalkurti. For some most of the city's good schools are centered in that area somehow.


That’s where I’m currently living. The workshop near my house, often see military vehicles going in and out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

iLION12345_1 said:


> That’s where I’m currently living. The workshop near my house, often see military vehicles going in and out.


Yea I think if I remember correctly there was a proving ground near the point where Lal Kurti kinda mixes with Adyala area and I would see Al Zarrars there all the time and sometimes bigger tanks like Al Khalid. This is before all the stupid terrorism bs.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## bhola record

iLION12345_1 said:


> That’s where I’m currently living. The workshop near my house, often see military vehicles going in and out.


I think it is the best area of pindi it is clean and managed.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Yea I think if I remember correctly there was a proving ground near the point where Lal Kurti kinda mixes with Adyala area and I would see Al Zarrars there all the time and sometimes bigger tanks like Al Khalid. This is before all the stupid terrorism bs.


The 502 proving ground, it still exists, but is not used anymore from what I can tell. It’s been turned into a park. The test track itself is still there with all its markings and routes though. It can be used if needed. 


bhola record said:


> I think it is the best area of pindi it is clean and managed.


Apart from chaklala itself yes, it’s one of the better parts, though when I lived here once before in the mid 2000s it was a lot better, now Rawalpindi is a very big city, doesn’t have that quiet feeling anymore. It has gotten more developed for sure though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## bhola record

iLION12345_1 said:


> Apart from chaklala itself yes, it’s one of the better parts, though when I lived here once before in the mid 2000s it was a lot better, now Rawalpindi is a very big city, doesn’t have that quiet feeling anymore. It has gotten more developed for sure though.


still the satellite town part and old pindi is a hassle to go to.But pindi is love.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Oh Allah, accept our efforts during this month, all of our prayers & fasts, & allow them to weigh heavily on the scales of good. Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

iLION12345_1 said:


> The 502 proving ground, it still exists, but is not used anymore from what I can tell. It’s been turned into a park. The test track itself is still there with all its markings and routes though. It can be used if needed.
> 
> Apart from chaklala itself yes, it’s one of the better parts, though when I lived here once before in the mid 2000s it was a lot better, now Rawalpindi is a very big city, doesn’t have that quiet feeling anymore. It has gotten more developed for sure though.


Guys I think Laal kurti, Chaklala, Westridge, Harley Street and few others were best areas. For some reason I also liked Tench Bhata area too.

So many memories with that city. I was a Lahori growing up in Pindi. Got nostalgic thinking about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Sifar zero

iLION12345_1 said:


> That’s where I’m currently living. The workshop near my house, often see military vehicles going in and out.


Yeah me too once saw m113 and a arty piece being transported.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## bhola record

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Guys I think Laal kurti, Chaklala, Westridge, Harley Street and few others were best areas. For some reason I also liked Tench Bhata area too.
> 
> So many memories with that city. I was a Lahori growing up in Pindi. Got nostalgic thinking about it.


The vibe you get driving on old airport road at night is unbeaten.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PMA , Abbottabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

ghazi52 said:


> PMA , Abbottabad
> 
> 
> View attachment 735057


World of Tanks lol


----------



## ghazi52

Previous color scheme 
PMA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

air marshal said:


>



based on aircraft serial number2009 block 1 20q5 and 2018 so block 2 ?
Assuming all older blocks has been upgraded to same block 2 ? Or using mix blocks in same sqn ??


air marshal said:


>



Why has a new sqn converted to Jf with dual seater not officially announced so far ?
Last one was in 2017 right ? Number 28th


----------



## Reichmarshal

bhola record said:


> I think it is the best area of pindi it is clean and managed.


if u think that this part of pindi is the best then it clearly shows ur not from pindi

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Reichmarshal said:


> if u think that this part of pindi is the best then it clearly shows ur not pindi


Has become old and crowded now?? When I was living in Pindi Lalkurti was a decent area with old parts and the new/posh military community living there kinda mixed together.

Who here loves Rahat/Tehzeeb pizza and ice cream??

I went to school with a lot of big shots, sons of MNAs, army officers, csp officers. Interestingly son of Jamil sweets owner and son of bread and butter owner went to my school as well.

We used to mock him about prices of the sweets, especially in Ramadan. What a city Pindi. Lots of fond memories.

It was fun jumping between Lahore and Pindi all the time. Lots of friends made fun of me as I left Pindi for Lahore so much during the school terms. Teachers wondered why I just don't study in Lahore haha 😆.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## iLION12345_1

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Has become old and crowded now?? When I was living in Pindi Lalkurti was a decent area with old parts and the new/posh military community living there kinda mixed together.
> 
> Who here loves Rahat/Tehzeeb pizza and ice cream??
> 
> I went to school with a lot of big shots, sons of MNAs, army officers, csp officers. Interestingly son of Jamil sweets owner and son of bread and butter owner went to my school as well.
> 
> We used to mock him about prices of the sweets, especially in Ramadan. What a city Pindi. Lots of fond memories.
> 
> It was fun jumping between Lahore and Pindi all the time. Lots of friends made fun of me as I left Pindi for Lahore so much during the school terms. Teachers wondered why I just don't study in Lahore haha 😆.


Lalkurti is no longer the nicest part of Rwp yes, very crowded now. The main Road is just disastrous to travel on due to traffic, but the adjoining areas are decently developed. I still prefer the lalkurti I once lived in back in mid 2000s, or really Rawalpindi was just better in general then. It’s become too big and parts of it aren’t managed as well as others. 
Tehzeeb is as good as ever. 
I’m wondering about your school though, would you be comfortable telling which one

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

iLION12345_1 said:


> Lalkurti is no longer the nicest part of Rwp yes, very crowded now. The main Road is just disastrous to travel on due to traffic, but the adjoining areas are decently developed. I still prefer the lalkurti I once lived in back in mid 2000s, or really Rawalpindi was just better in general then. It’s become too big and parts of it aren’t managed as well as others.
> Tehzeeb is as good as ever.
> I’m wondering about your school though, would you be comfortable telling which one


The usual suspects Roots, City, Beaconhouse, maybe even include Froebels. Mine was Beaconhouse. When you get to O/A levels. They know it is a crucial stage in life for you that is why the teachers stop actually teaching and make money from 4 hands in the evening coaching centers and academies.

These schools are a bit over hyped in my opinion especially for O/A levels. Rest up until 8th grade they provided a stellar education.


iLION12345_1 said:


> Lalkurti is no longer the nicest part of Rwp yes, very crowded now. The main Road is just disastrous to travel on due to traffic, but the adjoining areas are decently developed. I still prefer the lalkurti I once lived in back in mid 2000s, or really Rawalpindi was just better in general then. It’s become too big and parts of it aren’t managed as well as others.
> Tehzeeb is as good as ever.
> I’m wondering about your school though, would you be comfortable telling which one


Also that is why I say Pakistani cities are becoming over crowded and over burdened. We need to make new innovative, enterprising cities. With focus on tech and industry and environmental friendliness. We have wide open spaces of Balochistan, Northern Area, ex FATA and interior Sindh(trapped in the clasp of tyrannical saeens).

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

Ahmet Pasha said:


> The usual suspects Roots, City, Beaconhouse, maybe even include Froebels. Mine was Beaconhouse. When you get to O/A levels. They know it is a crucial stage in life for you that is why the teachers stop actually teaching and make money from 4 hands in the evening coaching centers and academies.
> 
> These schools are a bit over hyped in my opinion especially for O/A levels. Rest up until 8th grade they provided a stellar education.
> 
> Also that is why I say Pakistani cities are becoming over crowded and over burdened. We need to make new innovative, enterprising cities. With focus on tech and industry and environmental friendliness. We have wide open spaces of Balochistan, Northern Area, ex FATA and interior Sindh(trapped in the clasp of tyrannical saeens).


I was at FG Sir Syed College in Rwp, I tried beaconhouse but didn’t like it, those same schools still have a big name here. The academies are just an issue with Pakistan’s education system entirely. 8-12th grade is so stressful in Pakistan and yet such a major waste of time. 

and yes, Pakistan needs new cities too, Rawalpindi is reaching the point where it’s starting to feel like Lahore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

iLION12345_1 said:


> I was at FG Sir Syed College in Rwp,


Same here, which batch / year?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iLION12345_1

PanzerKiel said:


> Same here, which batch / year?


Wow, Small world, but the college has always been proud of all the officers it has made. 
I’m only 18, just finishing F.SC this year. Would have been a great time in the college if COVID didn’t ruin it. I was there at the Alumni gathering in 2019, did you happen to come too?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

iLION12345_1 said:


> Wow, Small world, but the college has always been proud of all the officers it has made.
> I’m only 18, just finishing F.SC this year. Would have been a great time in the college if COVID didn’t ruin it. I was there at the Alumni gathering in 2019, did you happen to come too?


Nopes, i was couple of thousand kilometers away from college last year.....nice, so u just finished your intermediate....what are you planning to do now? Btw, i was there at college couple of decades back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

iLION12345_1 said:


> I was at FG Sir Syed College in Rwp, I tried beaconhouse but didn’t like it, those same schools still have a big name here. The academies are just an issue with Pakistan’s education system entirely. 8-12th grade is so stressful in Pakistan and yet such a major waste of time.
> 
> and yes, Pakistan needs new cities too, Rawalpindi is reaching the point where it’s starting to feel like Lahore.


When my family initially move there in year 2000 it seemed like a medium sized city everything used to be closed at 9/10 PM and the city would be dark and deserted. All my relatives who came to visit were always surprised how everything closed down so early. As the Lahoris are notorious for staying up late and being very lax with this sort of stuff.

That changed a lot in Pindi in mid 2000s and 2010s. Until I left in 2013 you could a lot of restaurants open late night than before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

PanzerKiel said:


> Nopes, i was couple of thousand kilometers away from college last year.....nice, so u just finished your intermediate....what are you planning to do now? Btw, i was there at college couple of decades back.


Not sure what I’m going to do next just yet, maybe going to Uni, maybe to the Air Force, keeping my options open, but to be honest still a little confused.
I guess a few thousand kilometers can be an issue 😛
There were all sorts of people at the gathering, Gen Zubair Hayat and Abrar-ul Haq come to mind. maybe someone from your batch too, I was just there managing it as a student.


Ahmet Pasha said:


> When my family initially move there in year 2000 it seemed like a medium sized city everything used to be closed at 9/10 PM and the city would be dark and deserted. All my relatives who came to visit were always surprised how everything closed down so early. As the Lahoris are notorious for staying up late and being very lax with this sort of stuff.
> 
> That changed a lot in Pindi in mid 2000s and 2010s. Until I left in 2013 you could a lot of restaurants open late night than before.


Saddar still has its own charm though, it’s not as chaotic as Lahore, but rush hour in the mornings on the main road definitely is. I’ve never lived in Lahore much, mostly lived in smaller cities, might be why Rawalpindi now feels so huge to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

iLION12345_1 said:


> Not sure what I’m going to do next just yet, maybe going to Uni, maybe to the Air Force, keeping my options open, but to be honest still a little confused.
> I guess a few thousand kilometers can be an issue 😛
> There were all sorts of people at the gathering, Gen Zubair Hayat and Abrar-ul Haq come to mind. maybe someone from your batch too, I was just there managing it as a student.
> 
> Saddar still has its own charm though, it’s not as chaotic as Lahore, but rush hour in the mornings on the main road definitely is. I’ve never lived in Lahore much, mostly lived in smaller cities, might be why Rawalpindi now feels so huge to me.


Yea Lahore really is much bigger. But I have no doubt by now they're probably equal. With new housing colonies popping up by the high court and the Swan river.

But Lahore has faced a huge migration from surrounding gao/dehat/pinds and small cities due to various low-mid tier industrial jobs available and due to the Industrial belt between Lahore and Gujranwala(you have to try their bbq and roasted chirey).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

pindi/isd were decent places up until 2003/04, the population was around 700,000, everyone knew everyone else. they were close-knit communities. 
But then earth quick happened and people from Kashmir and Hazara came here as IDP and with time settled here permanently. thus began the total and utter destruction of pindi/isd.
then with the advent of terror and later with the commencement of opp to root out the terror in kpk and fata we had another round of IDP moving to pindi/isd,and 90% remained here till today even after 5-6 years of finishing off the ops. to give u an example in bhara kahu alone there are now residing around 30000 ppl of the turi tribe from karrum.
to top it all of with the construction of the motorway network and the ease of accessibility it seems to be the last nail in the coffin of the twin cities.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Reichmarshal said:


> pindi/isd were decent places up until 2003/04, the population was around 700,000, everyone knew everyone else. they were close-knit communities.
> But then earth quick happened and people from Kashmir and Hazara came here as IDP and with time settled here permanently. thus began the total and utter destruction of pindi/isd.
> then with the advent of terror and later with the commencement of opp to root out the terror in kpk and fata we had another round of IDP moving to pindi/isd,and 90% remained here till today even after 5-6 years of finishing off the ops. to give u an example in bhara kahu alone there are now residing around 30000 ppl of the turi tribe from karrum.
> to top it all of with the construction of the motorway network and the ease of accessibility it seems to be the last nail in the coffin of the twin cities.


With a bit of ingenuity this could easily be turned into a positive rather than being a negative. This gives the twin cities more human resource and diversity. It's upto the govt and the people themselves too how to plan to put all these people to good use and how to manage them. When life gives you lemons make lemonade.


----------



## Reichmarshal

that's the thing we need to develop small towns n villages in Pakistan so people don't have to move to big cities, we need to provide the road/rail infrastructure and connect all these small towns, so ppl only come to big towns for work or other related issues and then go back to their places. We need to promote and develop the concept of suburbia/ small-town Pakistan. 
this is how it is around the world

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Reichmarshal said:


> that's the thing we need to develop small towns n villages in Pakistan so people don't have to move to big cities, we need to provide the road/rail infrastructure and connect all these small towns, so ppl only come to big towns for work or other related issues and then go back to their places. We need to promote and develop the concept of suburbia/ small-town Pakistan.
> this is how it is around the world


Dil ki baat keh di brother ap ne. Or if we really are gonna build cities why not use open vast spaces available in other provinces. I think CPEC was aimed at that. But I am skeptical of CPEC terms and the interest rate associated with those loans.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## bhola record

Reichmarshal said:


> if u think that this part of pindi is the best then it clearly shows ur not from pindi


sai hogya sir! Ap theek mai ghalat.


----------



## blain2

Thorough Pro said:


> In pristine condition, what is this?


M110, 203mm (8 inch) SP Howitzer.


Ahmet Pasha said:


> Wasn't shalwar kameez good enough for lady officers saari is Bollywood culture where the tummy is sticking out. Nit muslim/Pakistani culture.
> 
> Just curious, I suppose?? 🤔🧐


Do you see her stomach sticking out? Sari in the Pakistan Armed Forces pre-dates this anti-India "bhoot" that we have now. Sari was and is considered a graceful dress and the type worn in Pakistan has the entire body covered. Also, the sari is as old as the inclusion of women in the AMC.

Lastly, how much more policing of our women do we want to do in this regard?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Army O-1E Bird Dog marked 301 guarding the gate at Qasim, April 29th, 2002.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Army Eurocopter AS-550C-3 Fennec reconnaissance/Light support helicopter...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Adorable Picture

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

And I m THUNDER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistan Army O-1E Bird Dog marked 301 guarding the gate at Qasim, April 29th, 2002.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 735522


One of these used to lodged into the ground of one of the hills surrounding Ayub National Park.
Anyone ever notice it? İt think it was Bird Dog and not Mushak.

@Reichmarshal @PanzerKiel

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

Never saw it, but haven't been to ayub park in a long time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Army soldiers join Police and Local Administration in efforts to enforce Covid-19 SOPs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bhola record

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 736998
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan Army soldiers join Police and Local Administration in efforts to enforce Covid-19 SOPs.


One mile for no mask , 30 pushups for not maintaining social distancing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Search and Rescue Guys Of Pakistan Airforce

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aryeih Leib

ghazi52 said:


> Do not be fooled by the age of PAF Deltas. These are highly upgraded birds capable of giving quite a punch inside enemy territory as we saw in Ops. Swift Retort.
> 
> 
> View attachment 732085


Why doesn't PAF make them like iran did with F-5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Reichsmarschall

It's just a scratch.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Yasser76

Aryeih Leib said:


> Why doesn't PAF make them like iran did with F-5




No need to really, PAF got it's hands on a lot of spare frames all over the world, some were put into service others used for spares, so no actual requirment to make more, especially as JF-17 is coming online now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farooqbhai007

Ahmet Pasha said:


> One of these used to lodged into the ground of one of the hills surrounding Ayub National Park.
> Anyone ever notice it? İt think it was Bird Dog and not Mushak.
> 
> @Reichmarshal @PanzerKiel


yes there is a plane there , also
grave yard bhi tha purani military vehicles ka , helicopter bhi aik khara wa tha , abhi revamp kar diya hai , vehicles re-painted and a sort of a open air museum set up
You can actually view 360 view of the museum now on google maps , two different views uploaded , check both of them to see all the vehicles , though the plane is present there in the new museum but isnt visible in the 360 view ,
1.








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com




2.








Google Maps


Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




www.google.com


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Eagles coming out of nest..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

farooqbhai007 said:


> yes there is a plane there , also
> grave yard bhi tha purani military vehicles ka , helicopter bhi aik khara wa tha , abhi revamp kar diya hai , vehicles re-painted and a sort of a open air museum set up
> You can actually view 360 view of the museum now on google maps , two different views uploaded , check both of them to see all the vehicles , though the plane is present there in the new museum but isnt visible in the 360 view ,
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Yeah there was a mount rushmore type structure carved on a small mountain and once I ventured behind those and there were Army Air Defence radars set up. The subedar told me to leave quickly I was only around 10 years old lmao 😆. I think it might have been Giraffe radar.


farooqbhai007 said:


> yes there is a plane there , also
> grave yard bhi tha purani military vehicles ka , helicopter bhi aik khara wa tha , abhi revamp kar diya hai , vehicles re-painted and a sort of a open air museum set up
> You can actually view 360 view of the museum now on google maps , two different views uploaded , check both of them to see all the vehicles , though the plane is present there in the new museum but isnt visible in the 360 view ,
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> 
> Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


At the time I used to go there. They only had a lone Sherman tank there and a small derelict submarine a little bit farther away. Good memories Ayub National Park and Jinnah Park.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The entire nation has always stood with Pakistan Army, the same way Pakistan Army has always been there for its citizens in difficult times,

Pakistan Army is the people’s Army

United We Rise

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proud 2 Be a Pakistani

Pak Army Aviation Work Horse.
MI17





Bell 412

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Ruby

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Awais Lali Aviation Art & **Photograph*
Falcons in the show mode

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Regimental badges carved into the hillside at Cherat, North-West Frontier, 1932 (c).







Cherat, located in the Nowshera District, was a hill cantonment and sanatorium for British troops stationed in the hot and malaria-ridden Peshawar Valley. Many of the troops sent there carved and painted their regimental insignia on to nearby rock faces to mark their service on the frontier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF

PanzerKiel said:


> i was there at college couple of decades back.



Found You!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Don't let Delta's age fool you it the beast in sky you can't see coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## Ahmet Pasha

ghazi52 said:


> Regimental badges carved into the hillside at Cherat, North-West Frontier, 1932 (c).
> 
> View attachment 741283
> 
> 
> 
> Cherat, located in the Nowshera District, was a hill cantonment and sanatorium for British troops stationed in the hot and malaria-ridden Peshawar Valley. Many of the troops sent there carved and painted their regimental insignia on to nearby rock faces to mark their service on the frontier.


I wonder what regiment had the jagermeister logo 😆


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Former U.S President Richard Nixon At Khyber Rifles Mess, Landi Kotal Khyber Pass, September 1985.

Sitting In Front Row From Right To Left




(1) Arbab Jehangir Khan Khalil (Late) Chief Minister North-West Frontier Province.
(2) Lt. Gen. Sahabzada Yaqub Khan (Late) Foreign Minister Of Pakistan.
(3) Lt. Gen. Fazle Haq (Late) Governor Of North-West Frontier Province.
(4) Maj. Gen. Arif Bangash (Late) Inspector General Frontier Corps.
(5) General Muhammad Zia-ul-Haq (Late) President Of Pakistan.
(6) Richard Nixon (Late) 37th President Of The United States.
(7) Lt. Col. Mahboob Ali Shah Commandant Khyber Rifles.
(



Mr. McCarty An Ex Governor In USA, With Officer's Khyber Rifles, And Some Other Visitors.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

iLION12345_1 said:


> Wow, Small world, but the college has always been proud of all the officers it has made.
> I’m only 18, just finishing F.SC this year. Would have been a great time in the college if COVID didn’t ruin it. I was there at the Alumni gathering in 2019, did you happen to come too?


Woah only 18? I'm also doing my FSc from APS ordnance rd.


iLION12345_1 said:


> The academies are just an issue with Pakistan’s education system


Yep, global and kips..


----------



## Raja Porus

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mirage-3DA 90-608

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Woah only 18? I'm also doing my FSc from APS ordnance rd.
> 
> Yep, global and kips..


Wait I am also studying A level at APS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

Sifar zero said:


> Wait I am also studying A level at APS.


Fort road?


----------



## Sifar zero

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Fort road?


Yup.


----------



## Raja Porus

Sifar zero said:


> Yup.


I studied there till 7th grade then shifted to ord


----------



## Sifar zero

Desert Fox 1 said:


> I studied there till 7th grade then shifted to ord


Hmm you know the people their?


----------



## Raja Porus

Sifar zero said:


> Hmm you know the people their?


Yep, most of them. I was a house captain there.


----------



## Sifar zero

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Yep, most of them. I was a house captain there.


Do you know Sir Nawab the PT sir there?


----------



## Raja Porus

Sifar zero said:


> Do you know Sir Nawab the PT sir there?


The one who was a coach at POPO fc?


----------



## Sifar zero

Desert Fox 1 said:


> The one who was a coach at POPO fc?


That I dont know but he was retired army person and a honorary captain.


Desert Fox 1 said:


> The one who was a coach at POPO fc?


But I know the sir your talking about.


----------



## Raja Porus

Sifar zero said:


> That I dont know but he was retired army person and a honorary captain.
> 
> But I know the sir your talking about.


It's been more then four years. But if you go to the FSc section and inquire about me, many will be knowing me

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

Desert Fox 1 said:


> It's been more then four years. But if you go to the FSc section and inquire about me, many will be knowing me


Do you have Instagram?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

Sifar zero said:


> Do you have Instagram?


Yep


----------



## Sifar zero

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Yep


You want to talk there since we are polluting this thread.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

Sifar zero said:


> You want to talk there since we are polluting this thread.


Alright


----------



## Sifar zero

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Alright


I was hoping to remain anonymus but I already revealed the place where I study.


----------



## Raja Porus

Sifar zero said:


> I was hoping to remain anonymus but I already revealed the place where I study.


Me too. But no worries. No one's a threat here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

Sifar zero said:


> I was hoping to remain anonymus but I already revealed the place where I study.


Let's ask the mods to open a convo between us
@The Eagle sir.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A smooth sea never made a skillful sailor


----------



## ghazi52

Old news but it's remind something 










By the way the flag was drawn wrong and PAF doesn't write these type of serial number.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## iLION12345_1

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Woah only 18? I'm also doing my FSc from APS ordnance rd.
> 
> Yep, global and kips..


I was at Ord road from grade 8th to 10th. Then shifted to FG. Good memories there. Most of my friends went to Fort road after.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

GUARDIANS OF SEAS
Submarine Hunters - Lockheed P3C Orion - 
Photo by Rehan Waheed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 744113



So what I read somewhere about 200 plus mraps were provided to pak out of which 10 or so went to pak navy 20 plus to paf and rest to paa and perhaps frontier corps 

Not sure if all were delivered to pak as planned , this was out of US stock in Afghanistan’s as they could not take them back uae [emoji1256] had planned to pick up around 1000 or more

Let’s see if anything more shows up this time around for the last pull out


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

I serve my country, what do u do?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

When air meets land

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Alouette 3 Pakistan Air Force, 1970's (c).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Woah only 18? I'm also doing my FSc from APS ordnance rd.


Hey i went to that school. Is Mr. Chughtai still teaching there?


----------



## iLION12345_1

Reichsmarschall said:


> Hey i went to that school. Is Mr. Chughtai still teaching there?


Yep, HOD physics. Great teacher.


----------



## Raja Porus

Reichsmarschall said:


> Hey i went to that school. Is Mr. Chughtai still teaching there?





iLION12345_1 said:


> Yep, HOD physics. Great teacher.


Yep he's still here. Submitted my Pre-board exam to him today. He is a good and humble teacher but the only hinderance is his student-teacher interaction.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Yep he's still here. Submitted my Pre-board exam to him today. He is a good and humble teacher but the only hinderance is his student-teacher interaction.


And his handwriting 🤫

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

Yeah I forgot that 😂😁


Reichsmarschall said:


> And his handwriting 🤫

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> Alouette 3 Pakistan Air Force, 1970's (c).
> 
> 
> View attachment 745322



When is this platform being retired in paa and paf ?


----------



## ghazi52

Types Of Uniform Of Pakistan Army Left To Right.

1) Mess Kit
2) CCD (Camouflage Uniform)
3) Khaki (Office Uniform)
4) Ceremonial Dress.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

JF-17 THUNDER officially inducted in Nigerian Air force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Vapour

ghazi52 said:


> I serve my country, what do u do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 744967



I believe that if you work in a lawful role and fulfill your obligations, financial and otherwise, to the state, everyone serves their nation to an extent.


----------



## ghazi52

Vapour said:


> I believe that if you work in a lawful role and fulfill your obligations, financial and otherwise, to the state, everyone serves their nation to an extent.



He is just asking from fellow citizens, as he showed what he is doing.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 746413



So USAF and Turks give Captain the responsibility while paf Lt Col. [emoji6]


----------



## Reichmarshal

khanasifm said:


> So USAF and Turks give Captain the responsibility while paf Lt Col. [emoji6]


that will change with the arrival of the twin seaters.


----------



## Zarvan

@PanzerKiel Sir the AKs ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 746653
> 
> 
> @PanzerKiel Sir the AKs ?


That's FC, not regular army.


Zarvan said:


> View attachment 746653
> 
> 
> @PanzerKiel Sir the AKs ?


That's FC, not regular army.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

can't see clearly, the new variants?



Zarvan said:


> View attachment 746653
> 
> 
> @PanzerKiel Sir the AKs ?


----------



## Ali_Baba

I dont recall seeing an Orange-training round on PAF F16s before. Is this a new thing?


----------



## ghazi52

A rare photograph of captured AMX-13s of the Indian 20ᵗʰ Lancers, assembled at Chhamb in the aftermath of Operation Grand Slam. 








Most of these belonged to the regiment's 'C' Squadron, which was, despite giving stiff resistance, all but wiped out during the first day of battle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yasser76

khanasifm said:


> So USAF and Turks give Captain the responsibility while paf Lt Col. [emoji6]



Yeah, we need a more experianced pilot, remember Solo Turk is full time, our display pilots are from operational squadrons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bravo Riders enjoying Clear Blue sky
Photo by Zohaib Malik

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 746653
> 
> 
> @PanzerKiel Sir the AKs ?



Those exact AKs have been supplied to GB scouts.
They are the similar to AKMS, i.e gas blocks in 45° not 90° as the newer Russian Aks

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 748767


Who the hell holds a 50 call like that.
Anyone with a stance/posture like that has no business being near any sort of gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Cutting edges of the Pakistan Army's Armoured Corps - 

Al-Khalid 1 MBT (top) and VT-4 MBT (below)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

PAF Museum , Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Colonel (retd.) Sher Khan, 'farzand' of the late Group Captain Shah Khan, and an avid mountaineer too, having summited the peaks of Nanga Parbat and Rakaposhi.

An armoured corps officer,

He's seen here as the Commandant of the President's Bodyguard - what a mesmerizing outfit!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Zarvan




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

June 2, 2021





President of the Republic of Tajikistan reciprocated the gesture by thanking the JF-17 formation leader
ISLAMABAD: As a gesture of hospitality and brotherhood, a contingent of JF-17 Thunder aircraft from No. 18 Squadron of Pakistan Air Force, presented ceremonial air escort to the President of the Republic of Tajikistan, H.E. Mr Emomali Rahmon as his aircraft entered the Pakistani Air Space. JF-17 formation leader extended greetings to the President of Tajikistan.

H.E. Mr Emomali Rahmon reciprocated the gesture by thanking the JF-17 formation leader.


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PAF No. 18 Squadron presented ceremonial air escort to the President of the Republic of Tajikistan, H.E. Mr Emomali Rahmon as his aircraft entered the Pakistani Air Space.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

100th JF-17 at PAC Kamra

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

AEY DOUBLEYOU ONE THREE NINE!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

F-7PGs from No. 17 AS Sqn 'Tigers'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## iLION12345_1

Not sure if posted before, but it seems to be a PA MRAP chasing away afghan protestors back across the border and then driving back to Pakistani side. The source of the video claims it’s inside Afghanistan, but that’s very clearly a PA MRAP. The timing suggests it could be from the last protests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## python-000



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

24/7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 752698



The only time you see 800 liters drop tanks are in air to ground role when all under wing hp are taken by a2a and a2g load


----------



## khanasifm

iLION12345_1 said:


> Not sure if posted before, but it seems to be a PA MRAP chasing away afghan protestors back across the border and then driving back to Pakistani side. The source of the video claims it’s inside Afghanistan, but that’s very clearly a PA MRAP. The timing suggests it could be from the last protests.



Hard to tell from
Video


----------



## iLION12345_1

khanasifm said:


> Hard to tell from
> Video


the Mrap has PA number plates (front bumper and rear gate), starting with SW as PA MRAPS always do, and it has x core logo on the other side of front bumper. The former is clearly visible in video. Knowing the dates from the original posting we know it’s when the Afghans protested at the border and that the video is taken at the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

ghazi52 said:


> Colonel (retd.) Sher Khan, 'farzand' of the late Group Captain Shah Khan, and an avid mountaineer too, having summited the peaks of Nanga Parbat and Rakaposhi.
> 
> An armoured corps officer,
> 
> He's seen here as the Commandant of the President's Bodyguard - what a mesmerizing outfit!
> 
> 
> View attachment 749658


I have fond memories of dinners with Group Captain Shah Khan in Gulmit Hunza. A real Officer and a Gentleman.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

_



_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy




SA-319B Alouette III


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

In Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Anatolian Eagle 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Augusta Westland AW-139 helicopter owned by Government of Pakistan, as part of the Prime Ministerial Flight.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

ghazi52 said:


> Colonel (retd.) Sher Khan, 'farzand' of the late Group Captain Shah Khan, and an avid mountaineer too, having summited the peaks of Nanga Parbat and Rakaposhi.
> 
> An armoured corps officer,
> 
> He's seen here as the Commandant of the President's Bodyguard - what a mesmerizing outfit!
> 
> 
> View attachment 749658


Gore ke baqiaat hain.

What's so mesmerizing about it??


ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 750024


Tenaksiz Bajwa


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

In Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

INS Kalvari detected and localised.

The detection was done by P-3C Orion aircraft of the Pakistan Navy, and not to forget the heroics of Lt Cdr Humair Iftikhar S.Bt. The submarine could have been easily engaged and destroyed had it not been Pakistan's policy to exercise restraint and give peace a chance to prevail.

Painting by - R/Adm (R) S M Qureshi

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## iLION12345_1

No more watermarks. HD pictures from the 2021, 2016, 15 and 1992 parades.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
3


----------



## iLION12345_1



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*One of these is an F-16 Jet.




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

Lead ac


----------



## ghazi52

https://twitter.com/i/broadcasts/1mnxeaaDweNxX


.


----------



## ghazi52

In Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## hassan1




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## python-000

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 757301


In JF-17 every thing is perfact but engine nozile


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Sifar zero

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 757445
> View attachment 757446


Can you explain which ships and subs are these?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

That is the 


Sifar zero said:


> Can you explain which ships and subs are these?


That is the Yarmook class corvette...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## circuitbaba

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 757468


Yes Pakistan Air force will have no access to Rafael, Indian Media and Air force LMAO

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## ghazi52

New Type 054 A/P Frigate for Pakistan Navy begins sea trials in #China. First of type 054 A/P Frigate is expected to join Pakistan Navy later this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Air Force Sisters In Hijab*


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Border Fencing


----------



## air marshal




----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

Just like your statement where everything is fine except "nozile"




python-000 said:


> In JF-17 every thing is perfact but engine nozile


----------



## ghazi52

F-7PGs from No. 17 AS Sqn 'Tigers'.

https://www.facebook.com/100052789489786/posts/289066306196350/

© Syed Zohaib Zaidi Photography

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1058192467907927

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fast attack Craft
Pak Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 760933
> 
> View attachment 760934
> 
> View attachment 760936
> 
> View attachment 760937



and now name these things!


----------



## iLION12345_1

Inception-06 said:


> and now name these things!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413185793233915912

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Mrc

Thermal sight for anza is very welcome thing...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

Mrc said:


> Thermal sight for anza is very welcome thing...


Yep. The RBS 70 is likely of the BOLIDE MK2 variant. Which was the latest one until the more recent NG variant. Very potent still.
The ALCOTAN comes with its own Fire control system with night vision and laser ranger finder called VOSSEL. You can see it on the table next to it. 
Thermals have become very common in the PA so it’s no surprise ANZA has them now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

iLION12345_1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413185793233915912



you have become the most welcome Poster in PDF ! Your posts along @Signalian @PanzerKiel @Desert Fox 1 are must-reads! Keep on!


iLION12345_1 said:


> Yep. The RBS 70 is likely of the BOLIDE MK2 variant. Which was the latest one until the more recent NG variant. Very potent still.
> The ALCOTAN comes with its own Fire control system with night vision and laser ranger finder called VOSSEL. You can see it on the table next to it.
> Thermals have become very common in the PA so it’s no surprise ANZA has them now.



I guess it's not an Anza but FN-16 !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

No propaganda can beat this unconditional love & respect…

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
3


----------



## iLION12345_1

Inception-06 said:


> you have become the most welcome Poster in PDF ! Your posts along @Signalian @PanzerKiel @Desert Fox 1 are must-reads! Keep on!
> 
> 
> I guess it's not an Anza but FN-16 !
> 
> View attachment 761017


You may be right, Pakistan did purchase FN-16 as well. The Chinese QW-2, FN-16 and ANZA MK2 and 3 are very similar looking.

And thanks a lot, I’m glad to be able to contribute and learn from the other posters as well. The forum is a nice place.

the credit for that tweet goes to @farooqbhai007

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Inception-06

iLION12345_1 said:


> You may be right, Pakistan did purchase FN-16 as well. The Chinese QW-2, FN-16 and ANZA MK2 and 3 are very similar looking.
> 
> And thanks a lot, I’m glad to be able to contribute and learn from the other posters as well. The forum is a nice place.
> 
> the credit for that tweet goes to @farooqbhai007



Sorry could not stop replying, but there is no Anza MK-3.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Bilal.

Very good editing:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Latest pictures of the Pakistan Navy Type 054P’s Warship No. 1 It started sea trials in late May. Delivery is next month.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Gp Capt Nauman Ali Khan, shooter of Abhinandan’s plane and a national hero. A down to the earth person. Very good buddy of my brother…Shared stories of the countless hours both of them spent together in air and on ground. Mentioned again that no one matched the smartness of my brother. On the night following the 27th Feb 2019 op they flew together in one F-16 for 5 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

PAF AW-139

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Diamer Bhasha Dam Site.

A soldier stands guard on the future of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=352191536367257

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ignoring the baba in the front seat, we direct our attention to the guy in the back...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A nice photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

PAF K-8

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Salute!*

Solders during Fencing construction on the border in harsh weather.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

This is a very interesting image, it explains the formation of a basic strike team of a Light Commando Battalion being raised at BGDE level.
10 man team:
1x Machine-gunner
1x RPG
1x Scout Sniper
7x Operators with assault rifles.
100% night capable, trained for heli-borne operations

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

The usual Gen Hameed Gul, as GOC 1 Armored Division, in the desert. A down to earth man and highly professional.

Reactions: Like Like:
13 | Love Love:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 763979
> 
> The usual Gen Hameed Gul, as GOC 1 Armored Division, in the desert. A down to earth man and highly professional.


A rare photo of General Hamid Gul.This picture was taken when General was on war exercise along with his troops in Tamewali Desert near Bahawalpur as GOC 1st Armoured Division. It was the time when Indians moved their troops in Rajistan Desert as part of operational exercise BRASSTACK which was threatening Pakistan.Rajiv Gandhi, the Indian Prime Minister then,was threatening to declare war on Pakistan.The war was averted by the successful diplomacy and strategy employed by General Zia ul Haq and tactics implemented by General Hamid Gul. He moved all his troops in one night to an operational location near khanewal / Chichawatni in a strategic move. Here Gen HG used principal of war, Strategic surprise and employed his troops.One can see burnt skin on his fore head where he wore the cap as he was living full time in desert.Like a good field commander, he was always on the move from one unit to another seeing for himself full operational prepardness.In the picture, he is napping in a dry tributary with his head resting on a camp stool.One can also see his arm resting on a malaka cane with out any support underneath. A true soldier to the hilt.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
12 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bhola record

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 763979
> 
> The usual Gen Hameed Gul, as GOC 1 Armored Division, in the desert. A down to earth man and highly professional.


can a general go in combat?


----------



## PanzerKiel

bhola record said:


> can a general go in combat?


There are many examples... Eftikhar Shaheed, Javed Ramday in Swat, Afzal Janjua in Afghanistan, Faisal Alvi, Haroon Aslam...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bhola record

PanzerKiel said:


> There are many examples... Eftikhar Shaheed, Javed Ramday in Swat, Afzal Janjua in Afghanistan, Faisal Alvi, Haroon Aslam...


I just have a thing in my head all generals should go to battles.Seeing the commander bleed and fight with them will make them stronger.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Jawad-Ali-Khan

bhola record said:


> I just have a thing in my head all generals should go to battles.Seeing the commander bleed and fight with them will make them stronger.


Attacks were carried out on Maj. Gen. Sanaullah Khan Niazi Shaheed and Lt. Gen. (R) Javed Iqbal Ramday while en route.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## bhola record

Jawad-Ali-Khan said:


> Iqbal Ramday


I thought his heli was fired upon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Jawad-Ali-Khan

@PanzerKiel Sir, when I receive this reaction from your`s side, I feel I have screwed up

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Jawad-Ali-Khan said:


> @PanzerKiel Sir, when I receive this reaction from your`s side, I feel I have screwed up


Intelligent of you to see it through.... There are others who are yet to be initiated into my world of smilies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## bhola record

PanzerKiel said:


> Intelligent of you to see it through.... There are others who are yet to be initiated into my world of smilies.


Interesting. Yours truly have received it many times.

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ummarz

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 764157


PAF approach to camouflage is so classy. Its not overboard yet it still stands out.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

During Eid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

LOL and if they get Martyred than there will be no one left to lead them 

[ QUOTE="bhola record, post: 13240567, member: 200275"]
I just have a thing in my head all generals should go to battles.Seeing the commander bleed and fight with them will make them stronger.
[/QUOTE]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

Thorough Pro said:


> LOL and if they get Martyred than there will be no one left to lead them
> 
> [ QUOTE="bhola record, post: 13240567, member: 200275"]
> I just have a thing in my head all generals should go to battles.Seeing the commander bleed and fight with them will make them stronger.


[/QUOTE]
We all will die according to the time and place ordained by ALLAH, not before or after.
Death is the last thing we should be worried about, wt we need to worry about is how are we going to ans for our amaals.

So if one or more gen. Officer is ment to die than ALLAH will also bring some one forward to lead the troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

King Zahir Shah of Afghanistan with Services chiefs of Pakistan aboard a Pakistan Navy Ship in February 1958.

King Zahir Shah was in Pakistan to discuss the transit facilities for Afghan goods. The agreement was signed in May, 1958.


----------



## ghazi52

کی ڈیوٹی ختم ہونے کے بعد ہماری ڈیوٹی شروع ہو جاتی ہے 

تاکہ آپ اچھی طرح سے سوسکیں

ہم سال میں 360 دن آپ کی حفاظت کے لئے موجود ہوتے ہیں









Our duty begins when your duty is over 
So you can sleep well 
We are here 360 days a year to protect you

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*
Thunder & Clouds!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rahil khan

Just wanted to share this 10 years old video as token of respect, deep admiration i personally have for men in Khakis for the way the cleared our territory from those monsters.
There is saying, "*For those who have fought for it, freedom has a taste the protected will never know. And for those who have lost it, freedom has a taste the protected will never appreciate*."
Let's take a moment to appreciate those men in Khakis. ❤❤❤❤💚

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The highly sophisticated CSAR asset of PAF AW 139

©️ Zohaib Malik

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Adonis

ghazi52 said:


> کی ڈیوٹی ختم ہونے کے بعد ہماری ڈیوٹی شروع ہو جاتی ہے
> 
> تاکہ آپ اچھی طرح سے سوسکیں
> 
> ہم سال میں 360 دن آپ کی حفاظت کے لئے موجود ہوتے ہیں
> 
> 
> View attachment 765230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our duty begins when your duty is over
> So you can sleep well
> We are *here 360 days a year* to protect you



Rest of 5 days? On Holidays?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Chengdu F-7PG "Cheetah".

© Zohaib Malik

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Army is one of the World’s largest troop contributors for UN peacekeepers,
for the 1st time in UN history, Pakistan Army organised a multinational Joint Medal parade to award UN Medals in recognition of services & humanitarian efforts rendered by UN Peace keeping

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

PAF Mirage V

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## circuitbaba

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 767170


Really old picture, the F-16 is non MLU so before 2008. Notice the Maverick ASM (old) , probably the picture is from late 90’s or early 2000’s


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gen. Musharraf is received by LT.Col Amjad Shabir,12NLI ( later Brig )under the shadow of Tiger Hills deep inside the enemy territory - Feb 1999 .

He was being briefed about 12 NLI plans upon arrival. 

COAS held an “ Ijtamah “ of the brave hearts - the glorious 12 NLI ( unit of Capt Sher, NH & Hav Ladakh Jan, NH ) 

The حیدران بٹالین - A feat never accomplished earlier by any unit of PA by earning 2 highest gallantry awards.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

“The best teamwork comes from Men who are working independently toward one goal in unison

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

ghazi52 said:


> Gen. Musharraf is received by LT.Col Amjad Shabir,12NLI ( later Brig )under the shadow of Tiger Hills deep inside the enemy territory - Feb 1999 .
> 
> He was being briefed about 12 NLI plans upon arrival.
> 
> COAS held an “ Ijtamah “ of the brave hearts - the glorious 12 NLI ( unit of Capt Sher, NH & Hav Ladakh Jan, NH )
> 
> The حیدران بٹالین - A feat never accomplished earlier by any unit of PA by earning 2 highest gallantry awards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 767805


these pictures are not of frontlines let alone behind enemy lines. eglu is present in background but their casual gestre and setup doest show any trenches and soldiers in combat gear.

their ordinary winter uniform gives away the reality. everyone will have frostbite. maybe he visited some Battalion HQ.
hats off to everyone specially the star officer behind him if I am wrong who has same winter uniform as in cities.

yes it is in northern areas and yes Gen Musharraf did go and met troops fighting during Kargil conflict but these are not the pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

ghazi52 said:


> Gen. Musharraf is received by LT.Col Amjad Shabir,12NLI ( later Brig )under the shadow of Tiger Hills deep inside the enemy territory - Feb 1999 .
> 
> He was being briefed about 12 NLI plans upon arrival.
> 
> COAS held an “ Ijtamah “ of the brave hearts - the glorious 12 NLI ( unit of Capt Sher, NH & Hav Ladakh Jan, NH )
> 
> The حیدران بٹالین - A feat never accomplished earlier by any unit of PA by earning 2 highest gallantry awards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 767805


The biggest f@$k up in human history

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Loaded

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

"In office. Will call later"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

There was a video of a PAF F 16 doing a display together with *Rag'n'Bone Man's Human playing over it?
Can anyone post that video?
@ghazi52 @Windjammer @Trailer23 *


----------



## Trailer23

Sifar zero said:


> There was a video of a PAF F 16 doing a display together with *Rag'n'Bone Man's Human playing over it?
> Can anyone post that video?
> @ghazi52 @Windjammer @Trailer23 *


I know which one you're referring to. 

It has Wg Cdr. Yasir flying over Sargodha in the #9 (Griffins). 

I can't seem to attach the link through my cellphone. I'll do it later tonite.


----------



## Sifar zero

Trailer23 said:


> I know which one you're referring to.
> 
> It has Wg Cdr. Yasir flying over Sargodha in the #9 (Griffins).
> 
> I can't seem to attach the link through my cellphone. I'll do it later tonite.


Yes Wing Commander Yasir Shafiq.
Does it have the song with it also?


----------



## ghazi52

The distinctive aerodynamic shape of F-16 over the runway threshold, air brakes open, maintaining a maximum of 13 degrees AOA while reducing sink rate to the minimum practical ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trailer23

Sifar zero said:


> Yes Wing Commander Yasir Shafiq.
> Does it have the song with it also?


Yes, the very same. 

Still out. Will post in a couple of hours.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Trailer23

@Sifar zero - Here you go...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

Trailer23 said:


> @Sifar zero - Here you go...


Thank you very much.


----------



## Windjammer

Trailer23 said:


> @Sifar zero - Here you go...


Initially i had put up this video under the title, ''Falcons Dive Over Sargodha'' after someone shared it with me from their private collection, however it had to be removed after complaints from PAF. Later others had plastered their own label on it and put it on social media. 
I guess PAF had genuine reasons for it to be removed as the base is visible sprawled in the video.


----------



## Trailer23

Yeah, its been around for quite a while.

All I had to do was type: *PAF F-16 Sargodha *(on YouTube)

...and there it was in the top 5 found searches.

Honest to God, I don't know why PAF makes such a big deal 'bout such things. They themselves use various clips from various bases in their own videos (mostly music).

Every year some media-somebody goes to Sargodha & covers the base.

If that Polish vlogger is allowed to film at PAF Base M.M.Alam, I don't see the reason why this particular video was made into such a big deal.


----------



## Thorough Pro

Had they court martialed the first pilot to post such materials without permission, they could have fixed the issue for ever. Sacrificing one person, doesn't matter how brilliant, is a much smaller cost than the security of the base. 




Windjammer said:


> Initially i had put up this video under the title, ''Falcons Dive Over Sargodha'' after someone shared it with me from their private collection, however it had to be removed after complaints from PAF. Later others had plastered their own label on it and put it on social media.
> I guess PAF had genuine reasons for it to be removed as the base is visible sprawled in the video.


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy celebrated Independence Day with resolute to protect homeland against any aggression.

The day dawned with Gun Salutes and special prayers were offered in all masajid in naval areas for solidarity and progress of the country. 
August 14, 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Tariq Aziz in movie Qasam Us Waqt Ki in 1969. 
Directed by A.J. Kardar

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

PNS Zulfiquar.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Syed Zohaib Zaidi Photography *

“Ability is what you're capable of doing. Motivation determines what you do. Attitude determines how well you do it.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Thunder going for Barrel roll
😊😊😊😊


----------



## ghazi52

Swag











Radom air show 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MisterSyed

Amazing Please do Post Pictures of F-7 and Ah1z Gunships


----------



## Hassan Guy

How come i've seen literally one guy in the entire army sporting this specific hat?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

Hassan Guy said:


> View attachment 771554
> View attachment 771555
> 
> 
> How come i've seen literally one guy in the entire army sporting this specific hat?


He is special like you Hassan that is why. And a Top Gear fan

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Great Janjua said:


> He is special like you Hassan that is why. And a Top Gear fan


Green berets? Is he some sort of special forces?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Green berets? Is he some sort of special forces?


Nah just a normal army dude with a custom beret. Let's call him the COAS'S Aid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Hassan Guy said:


> View attachment 771554
> View attachment 771555
> 
> 
> How come i've seen literally one guy in the entire army sporting this specific hat?


He's the army Subedar Major. There's only one in the whole army.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

PanzerKiel said:


> He's the army Subedar Major. There's only one in the whole army.


Acha ab smjha. Nice yar. Agar officer hota to ab tak maj gen at least ban chuka hota.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Acha ab smjha. Nice yar. Agar officer hota to ab tak maj gen at least ban chuka hota.


For reference 









General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani interacted with the Army / Formation Subedar Majors during the 4th Annual Conference of Subedar Majors held at General Headquarters


Chief of Army Staff, General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani group photographed with Army / Formation Subedar Majors during the 4th Annual Conference o...




pakistanarmyfans.blogspot.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

PanzerKiel said:


> For reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani interacted with the Army / Formation Subedar Majors during the 4th Annual Conference of Subedar Majors held at General Headquarters
> 
> 
> Chief of Army Staff, General Ashfaq Parvez Kayani group photographed with Army / Formation Subedar Majors during the 4th Annual Conference o...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pakistanarmyfans.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 771579


So do they work at a divisional or corps level? Aik corps me kitne hote honge andazan?
Nice to know a bit more about NCOs usually in Pakistan officers are in most limelight. In US it is opposite the NCO is placed in more limelight than officers.


----------



## PanzerKiel

Ahmet Pasha said:


> So do they work at a divisional or corps level? Aik corps me kitne hote honge andazan?
> Nice to know a bit more about NCOs usually in Pakistan officers are in most limelight. In US it is opposite the NCO is placed in more limelight than officers.


Every unit, division, corps has one.... Army has one as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Very interesting.


----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52

Different shades of PMA

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PNS NASR - Pakistan Navy


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Air Force celebrated the Golden Jubilee of Mirage aircraft with a grand ceremony on 25th Feb 2021, as the grand war machine completed its 50 years successfully.

A graceful ceremony is being held at an Operational Air Base of PAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hingol Class Maritime Patrol Vessels (MPVs) of Pakistan Maritime Security Agency (PMSA) at Karachi Port

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

SSG(N) & Mi-17

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

General Niazi with wounded troopers - all stacked in a Mi-8 helicopter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Syed Zohaib Zaidi Photography*

Heliborne Operations!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mirage-III (Ex-Labenese).

© Awais Lali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tea time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*This time the Thunder Bravo makes up the package.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mirage-3RP, Mirage-5PA & Mirage-3DA lined up for take off. 

All these birds belongs to The Venomous Cobras

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The gang of the 2000s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

It's 5ᵗʰ September 1965.

Jaurian has fallen. Risaldar Yousaf, a troop leader in the 13ᵗʰ Lancers can see the Akhnoor Bridge, from Devipur.

In photograph, can spot Musa, Yahya and Brigadier Zafar Ali Khan, commander of the 102ⁿᵈ Infantry Brigade - awarded the Hilal-e-Jurat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Defenders of the Motherland,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

6th September the martyrdom anniversary of Pakistan's National Hero Flight Lieutenant Younus Hussain Shaheed (Sitara-i-Juraat)
Flight Lieutenant Younus Hussain fought in air battles aggressively, fearlessly and with great professional skill.

During one such engagement, he fought singly against six enemy aircraft and shot down two Hunters. Though his own aircraft was damaged in this encounter, he managed to bring it back to base safely. On 6 September 1965, while attacking Halwara airfield, his small formation was intercepted by a large number of enemy and, although his aircraft was hit, he refused to break off the engagement, in complete disregard of personal safety, and was reported missing from this mission. 

He became a symbol of courage and professional ability for other pilots. For his , valour, professional skill and devotion to duty he was awarded Sitara-i-Juraat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

A Historic and rare seen pic of 5 Recipients of ' Nishan-e-Haider ' @ISSB

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Reichsmarschall



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistani Viper drivers striking a pose in front of a bird rocking two Afghan AF kills.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bananarepublic

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 777082
> View attachment 777083
> View attachment 777084
> View attachment 777085
> View attachment 777087
> View attachment 777090
> View attachment 777091
> View attachment 777093


5th picture T-72?


----------



## iLION12345_1

bananarepublic said:


> 5th picture T-72?


T80UD.


----------



## ghazi52

Reichsmarschall said:


> View attachment 777628



Sajal Aly, Kubra Khan exude valor in Sinf-e-Aahan first look.


----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, visited 5 Corps HQ Karachi,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mirage 3DA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

We had blinders

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439012880859475974


----------



## ghazi52

View attachment 779362

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

The Silence Room, Command & Staff College, Quetta c.1930's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Morning View of Cadet College Hasanabdal, Punjab,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Jet Wash


----------



## ghazi52

Ordnance Mess Rawalpindi 1956






Pakistan Army Ordnance Corps L to R: Gen Burkie, Brig Vahidy, unidentified foreign dignitary, Gen Ayub Khan, Maj Gen S. S. Hamid, Gen Nasir Ali Khan, Brig Gul Mawaz, unidentified and Gen K. M. Sheikh.


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Interesting picture of a Pakistan Army XXXI Corps training facility in Bahawalpur captured by Google Earth. You can see soldiers doing their drills, exercise arenas, tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

The Pakistan Navy’s Special Services Group (Navy) participated in multinational field training military exercises Cormorant Strike XI, held in Sri Lanka.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sage

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 761415
> 
> Gp Capt Nauman Ali Khan, shooter of Abhinandan’s plane and a national hero. A down to the earth person. Very good buddy of my brother…Shared stories of the countless hours both of them spent together in air and on ground. Mentioned again that no one matched the smartness of my brother. On the night following the 27th Feb 2019 op they flew together in one F-16 for 5 hours.


Gp Capt Nauman (ice) is known in the whole PAF for being calm and focused in the most gruesome situation ...I wish to see him our chief someday...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Army continue to assist local Administration with relief & rescue operation for victims of Earthquake in Harnai...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 782794


This is from a video game, just for clarification.


----------



## hassan1

PAF DAKOTA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Commissioning of VT-4 Tank into Strike Formation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

Is this tank coming with active protection system ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Desert Sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

11ᵗʰ February 1972 

Zulfiqar Ali Bhutto atop the PNS Hangor, which torpedoed the INS Khukri off the coast of Gujarat on 9ᵗʰ December 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reichsmarschall

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1449415900960935938

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vortex

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 785952



What is the yellow thing over the canopy ?


----------



## Thorough Pro

It's the new sensor "Wind Cone" that shows the wind direction and it's not on top of the canopy.



Vortex said:


> What is the yellow thing over the canopy ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Vortex

Thorough Pro said:


> It's the new sensor "Wind Cone" that shows the wind direction and it's not on top of the canopy.



oh thank you so much Bro. Flu and fiver made my brain stops working.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KARAKORAMS: Pakistan Army soldiers of Siachen 
by American photographer and climber Cory Richards. 

Gasherbrum IV (7,925 m (26,001 ft)) in the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

Full AB Departure ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1451836572228259842

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SQ8

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 787244


No AEW airborne at this time apparently and there are some tracks filtered out. Otherwise they can scroll a bit more on the right as well.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Coming at level bombing....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

COAS visited Kot Abdul Hakim to witness integrated training of strike Corps troops busy in practicing drills and procedures involving crossing of major water obstacles as part of offensive maneuver.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

FT-7 "Tiger's".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
The opening ceremony the Third International Physical Agility and Combat Efficiency System (PACES) competition will be held at the Fortress Stadium, Lahore, from Monday, Aaj News reported.*

The first and second International PACES competitions were also organised in Lahore in 2016 and 2018.

The competition, under the arrangement of the Pakistan Army, will have contingents from six countries comprising 107 military personnel, the Inter-Service Public Relations (ISPR) said in a statement. Iraq, Jordan, Palestine, Sri Lanka, Uzbekistan and the UAE will take part in the event, while Myanmar, Indonesia and Egypt will be participating as observers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Aren't these supposed to be not shown



PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 787246
> 
> View attachment 787247


----------



## PanzerKiel

Thorough Pro said:


> Aren't these supposed to be not shown


Not a problem, you can find them part of several songs as well.


----------



## HRK

Thorough Pro said:


> Aren't these supposed to be not shown


decades old pictures .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Which one do you prefer & Why?
Thunder Vs Falcon 









F16 due to max flight timing and advance redar system with detect enemy from far distance and long rang hit capacity which jf 17 don t have...

jf17 because it's our own machine and I think block 3 will a great jet Pakistan should upgrade block 1 and block 2 and it also is important that Pakistan should produce 50 block 3 every year...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

PAF's Marauding Mirage on a Night Mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Thank you everyone and its
44K, road to 50K ....... Thunder & Dragon

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

JF-17 carrying the flag with Pride

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

A Pakistan Air Force Mirage sits quite and ready during the 2010 Falcon Air Meet, Oct. 25, 2010, Muwaffaq Salti Air Base, Azraq, Jordan ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

HIT has demonstrated no innovation at all, just incremental upgrades to existing hardware.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Lieutenant General Sahibzada Yaqub is umpiring a polo game in Virginia, circa post-1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1459126995116245011

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

USS Pearl Harbor (LSD 52) Visits Karachi Port

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful shots of a guided missile frigate of the Pakistan Navy, PNS Alamgir



participating in Turkish-hosted international naval military exercises in the eastern Mediterranean Sea

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Falco UAV assigned to No. 1 UAV Sqn on a night training mission.

© Alpha.Lima

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan




----------



## PDF

ghazi52 said:


> Falco UAV assigned to No. 1 UAV Sqn on a night training mission.


at Okara?


----------



## ghazi52

Allow your passion to become your purpose, and it will one day become your profession ...
Marvellous Aviation Art by Rabia Zakir

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Keeping the tradition alive ..


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichmarshal

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 793974


we should see pics of him flying a mirage as he is a mirage driver first n foremost


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=425313928996323

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sharuf

Windjammer said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=425313928996323


Where it's from?


----------



## ghazi52

Mirage 67-10 - Hybrid Ex-Australian 3EA Front And Ex-Libyan 5DE Tail Section, Marked As Mirage 3EP 67-101, But That One Crashed In 2007.

The 101 "Baba" Was Lost In An Accident In 2007, After 40 Years Of Service With The PAF Since 1967, Being The First Mirage Of The Batch Of 18 Mirages Initially.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The VKS100 is appearing everywhere. Army, Frontier Corps etc.
FC KPK and Balochistan









Sharuf said:


> Where it's from?


Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## iLION12345_1

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The VKS100 is appearing everywhere. Army, Frontier Corps etc.
> FC KPK and Balochistan
> View attachment 796773
> View attachment 796774
> 
> 
> Russia.


Hasn’t appeared in army service yet. Only Forces under MOI have bought it (FC KPK and BL as well as BL Levies).
They were also supposedly buying AK103M but I haven’t seen any rifles in service yet. Army is still using Type 56-IIM.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Windjammer said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=425313928996323


Russian exercises?


----------



## ghazi52

PAF F-16A EMLU-III somewhere over Punjab during routine training sortie ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

"the contradictions between slogans and our national life wrapped round the soldier in blanket after blanket. it impaired his perception of contradictions in the theory and reality of his profession..."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ghazi52 said:


> "the contradictions between slogans and our national life wrapped round the soldier in blanket after blanket. it impaired his perception of contradictions in the theory and reality of his profession..."
> 
> View attachment 797066


Ghazi bhai even this camo has now been out of service for like almost a devadem

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Ghazi bhai even this camo has now been out of service for like almost a devadem


Yes,
Just for an artistic view for the quote...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Ship TUGHRIL visited Port of Manila, Philippines as part of good will visit and flag showing mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The 41st Pakistan Army Rifle Association (PARA) Central Meet is in progress at Army Marksmanship Unit, Jhelum since October 25, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Windjammer

Thank you for your services PG, look out for the new kid on the block.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PNS Ghazi

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Visible behind the general is Col. Amir Gulistan Janjua, later Governor NWFP.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

12 Northern Light Infantry Battalion have the singular honour in Pakistan Army for having been awarded two Nishan-i-Haiders from one single unit in one unit action. This has been the epitome of bravery. Two Nishan-i-Haiders out of 700 odd brave soldiers from one outfit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Men of Steel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

122mm field artillery pieces in action at the Western Front in December 1971.
These are Chinese variants of the famous Soviet M-30;


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Believe in yourself and create your own destiny. Don't fear failure!


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Raider 21

Here is a vintage one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Fully loaded

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

Pakistan Air Force Chengdu FT-7P - Photo by Rehan Waheed - Falcons.PK







falcons.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## circuitbaba

Looks 15 sqd from Rafiqui AFB will have J-10, makes senses too as they have one of the oldest Mirages

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Member of PAF Sherdils Performing Over Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Thorough Pro

I like mirages rear landing gear's simple one-panel door design compared to Thunders. multi-panel design requiring more moving parts and takes more space



ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 802762


----------



## ghazi52

Circa April 1965






Commander of the 6ᵗʰ Infantry Brigade, Brigadier Iftikhar Janjua along with LT. Col. Sardar Ali Imam, commanding officer of the 24ᵗʰ Cavalry. the regiment's 'A' Sqn had taken part in the capture of Biarbet, which was held by a company of the Indian 2ⁿᵈ Parachute Bn.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1474704791712452608


----------



## blain2

Changing of the guard ceremony at Quaid's Mazar by the Pakistan Military Academy detachment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ali_Baba

Windjammer said:


> View attachment 803461



That is a beautiful patch - i do like it!!


----------



## ghazi52

RAF Depot, Drigh Road, Karachi in 1922-23:


----------



## ghazi52

Cobras

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

National Flag coloured with the blood of Capt Abdullah who embraced martyrdom in Waziristan. The nation will always be indebted to your blood and supreme sacrifice!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Sad Sad:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

On M-2.....................

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=653916885789445

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476946483656200212


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477265044287246339


----------



## ghazi52

Regimental badges carved into the hillside at Khyber Pass, North-West Frontier, 1969 (c).

© Bruce Thomas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

North-West Frontier, Oil on canvas by Richard Caton Woodville (1856-1927), 1882 (c).







In the harsh winter conditions on the North West Frontier of India, there was no means of treating a sick or wounded horse. To save it from a lingering and painful death, the officer has to resort to shooting his own mount. It is a moment full of pathos.

As he prepares to fire, the injured animal raises its head to look at its master. It seems to know what he is going to do. To create this pose, the artist has elongated the horse's neck and enlarged its head, but the unusual viewpoint helps to disguise these strange proportions.

The subject was meant to be seen as heroic as well as tragic, to show that fulfilling duty can sometimes be difficult. Today, the idea of putting a helpless animal out of its misery in this way is more controversial and the painting often arouses quite different emotional reactions.


----------



## ghazi52

Every sunset brings the promise of a new dawn.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ARMED FORCES DIAMOND JUBILEE CALENDAR 2022 Concept & Design Theme 






Years of Independence (Diamond Jubilee) Logo.
The logo has been designed to commemorate the completion of 75 yrs of Independence. It depicts figure 75 in Urdu.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1321001044673684

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
4


----------



## Inception-06

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 805717



Is that your Brother sir ?

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Inception-06 said:


> Is that your Brother sir ?


Not me, Shuja Nawaz is his brother. He wrote this message.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reichmarshal

PanzerKiel said:


> Not me, Shuja Nawaz is his brother. He wrote this message.
> View attachment 805729


Not his real brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 805717


Such a handsome chap. Last chief to have passed out from Sandhurst.
Sherdils, until Gen Bajwa (16 Baluch), wasthe only regt to turn out two chiefs;
Geb Asif and FM Ayub.
Many of my own family members have served in this regiment.

P.S; perhaps the cameras of that time also had some special effects as can be seen in pictures of officers of those days.


Reichmarshal said:


> Not his real brother.


?


----------



## bhola record

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Such a handsome chap. Last chief to have passed out from Sandhurst.


a boxer in his academy days like me lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.


Maj Asif Nawaz (2nd from Right) dressed as a Pirate at Staff College Quetta 1970.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

Brig Hazur Hasnain SJ&Bar was the greatest soldier the Pakistan Army has known. In fact no soldier has ever come up to even his shoulders. Shorter than average in height, he was a giant among men. Born on 27 November 1936 in UP, he migrated to Pakistan and was educated in Hyderabad. Joined PMA in 1957 he went on to bag all three awards, The Sword of honour, Norman Gold medal and silver spurs. Commissioned in 15 Baloch, he joined the SSG later and in the 65 War was dropped behind enemy lines. Was surrounded but fought his way back and for his heroism was awarded Sitara e Jurat. In the 71 War in erstwhile East Pakistan, he was a Company Commander. For his remarkable courage once again, he was awarded Bar to his SJ. In the POW camp, his indomitable spirit compelled him to make an escape attempt during which he was shot. After repatriation, raised 15 Baloch. His life was cut short as Allah willed, as his plane crashed on way back from Parachinar in July 1980. 

Among other distinctions, he was the most competent officer of the Pakistan Army, as according to records he had the highest Officers Efficiency Index (OEI) at that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
9 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

AK-1, doing deep fording.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Inception-06

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 806017
> 
> 
> Brig Hazur Hasnain SJ&Bar was the greatest soldier the Pakistan Army has known. In fact no soldier has ever come up to even his shoulders. Shorter than average in height, he was a giant among men. Born on 27 November 1936 in UP, he migrated to Pakistan and was educated in Hyderabad. Joined PMA in 1957 he went on to bag all three awards, The Sword of honour, Norman Gold medal and silver spurs. Commissioned in 15 Baloch, he joined the SSG later and in the 65 War was dropped behind enemy lines. Was surrounded but fought his way back and for his heroism was awarded Sitara e Jurat. In the 71 War in erstwhile East Pakistan, he was a Company Commander. For his remarkable courage once again, he was awarded Bar to his SJ. In the POW camp, his indomitable spirit compelled him to make an escape attempt during which he was shot. After repatriation, raised 15 Baloch. His life was cut short as Allah willed, as his plane crashed on way back from Parachinar in July 1980.
> 
> Among other distinctions, he was the most competent officer of the Pakistan Army, as according to records he had the highest Officers Efficiency Index (OEI) at that time.



If I could live another life, I would live the short cut life as Allah willed same as of Brig Hazur Hasnain SJ&Bar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
3


----------



## blain2

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 806017
> 
> 
> Brig Hazur Hasnain SJ&Bar was the greatest soldier the Pakistan Army has known. In fact no soldier has ever come up to even his shoulders. Shorter than average in height, he was a giant among men. Born on 27 November 1936 in UP, he migrated to Pakistan and was educated in Hyderabad. Joined PMA in 1957 he went on to bag all three awards, The Sword of honour, Norman Gold medal and silver spurs. Commissioned in 15 Baloch, he joined the SSG later and in the 65 War was dropped behind enemy lines. Was surrounded but fought his way back and for his heroism was awarded Sitara e Jurat. In the 71 War in erstwhile East Pakistan, he was a Company Commander. For his remarkable courage once again, he was awarded Bar to his SJ. In the POW camp, his indomitable spirit compelled him to make an escape attempt during which he was shot. After repatriation, raised 15 Baloch. His life was cut short as Allah willed, as his plane crashed on way back from Parachinar in July 1980.
> 
> Among other distinctions, he was the most competent officer of the Pakistan Army, as according to records he had the highest Officers Efficiency Index (OEI) at that time.


Thanks for posting. Brig. Hazur Husnain was indeed a fantastic officer and another one of my father's very close friends from their time @ Cherat/Attock Fort. The SSG mission that he was part of to attack the Indian airfield was led by my father and they both got separated from their stick upon landing. While my father was captured after a firefight, Hazur Hasnain was able to exfiltrate back with some men and along the way captured an Indian Army jeep and a couple of Indian jawans (for his boldness and presence of mind, he was rightfully awarded SJ). His wife was a close friend of my mother's. If I recall correctly, his son also served in the Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

blain2 said:


> Thanks for posting. Brig. Hazur Husnain was indeed a fantastic officer and another one of my father's very close friends from their time @ Cherat/Attock Fort. The SSG mission that he was part of to attack the Indian airfield was led by my father and they both got separated from their stick upon landing. While my father was captured after a firefight, Hazur Hasnain was able to exfiltrate back with some men and along the way captured an Indian Army jeep and a couple of Indian jawans (for his boldness and presence of mind, he was rightfully awarded SJ). His wife was a close friend of my mother's. If I recall correctly, his son also served in the Army.


So, if I am not wrong, you are the son of Capt Hassan Iftikhar?...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Where are those who criticize Pakistan Armed Forces?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## blain2

PanzerKiel said:


> So, if I am not wrong, you are the son of Capt Hassan Iftikhar?...


Yes, the one and the same Battalion Senior Under Officer, 19th LC, Khalid Coy, ex. SSG, Arty. ;-)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

blain2 said:


> Yes, the one and the same Battalion Senior Under Officer, 19th LC, Khalid Coy, ex. SSG, Arty. ;-)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PakCan

ghazi52 said:


> Where are those who criticize Pakistan Armed Forces?
> 
> 
> View attachment 807104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 807107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 807109


No one in their right mind will ever criticize Pakistan Army jawans. I don’t want to derail the thread but if you don’t know why the generals are criticize by now than pointless to say anything. Not always good to write one liners to get reaction. Politics shouldn’t be dragged in everything.


----------



## blain2

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 807186
> View attachment 807187
> View attachment 807188


Thanks for posting.


PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 807186
> View attachment 807187
> View attachment 807188


A few more:
Note the foreign cadets even back then in 1958/59 from Ghana (the photographer was pretty cheeky in getting both of the African cadets exactly aligned with 3rd slot in from both sides ) and Jordan. My father in the center, seated. Second one is in front of the captured Qaiser-e-hind fort near Ferozepur with his 22 Field Regiment Artillery where he was 2IC in the unit during the 71 war. 
The Indians, to their credit, put up stout resistance and it took over 18 hours to capture the fort. In addition to artillery, it required armour support to register direct hits on some of the positions in the fort. Some six artillery regiments in all, including heavy artillery, were deployed to support the brigade size attack. And all the regiments, including 22 Fd Regt, were kept busy firing for the entire duration of the attack with almost every gun firing approx. 100 rounds which is pretty significant (evidence of the pounding received on the walls of the fort behind).

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

blain2 said:


> View attachment 807426


...and in the third row, standing 6th from left is Brigadier Tariq Mehmood ( T M), SSG.
second row, standing 4th from right is General (later COAS) Abdul Waheed Kakar.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PanzerKiel

Air Commodore Zafar Masud, Air Commodore F S Hussain and Air Marshal Rahim Khan at a briefing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PanzerKiel

*Gen. Ayub Khan CMLA addresses the press with Deputy CMLA / Secretary General Aziz Ahmed and Col Majeed Malik, October 8, 1958*

*Gen. Yahya Khan and DG Radio Pakistan Z. A. Bokhari at the back.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blain2

PanzerKiel said:


> ...and in the third row, standing 6th from left is Brigadier Tariq Mehmood ( T M), SSG.
> second row, standing 4th from right is General (later COAS) Abdul Waheed Kakar.


Yes, correct. Also Huzoor Husnain was a course mate of TM's as they both passed out with 20 LC with HH topping the course.


PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 807445
> 
> Air Commodore Zafar Masud, Air Commodore F S Hussain and Air Marshal Rahim Khan at a briefing


FS Hussain is another PAF legend and unfortunately not many know about him. Like many other very able officers, his life was also cut short prematurely. 

I quote this from an Indian website just to give the members a view of the quality of FS Hussain when it came to flying: 

"In April 1949 Flt Lt F S Hussain won the first position in the Pilot Attack Instructors Course at Central Gunnery School at Leconfield, UK. He also set a commonwealth record in air-to-air shooting. The Commandant of the Central Gunnery School had this to say about him, “This officer who is member of the Royal Pakistan Air Force, for combat flying is outstanding in every way. He achieved the finest result in the air experienced in the Central Gunnery School Leconfield, England." F S Hussain also had a unique honor to perform solo aerobatics at the Coronation Ceremony of Queen Elizabeth II. His daredevil performance at the ceremony enthralled the large crowd and rendered them awe struck until the end of the ceremony. After witnessing the heroics of young F S Hussain in aerobatics, Air chief Marshal Lord Tedder, the then C-In-C of RAF said “A generation of pilots is yet to be born, who will try to achieve the standards already perfected by Flt Lt F S Hussain of the RPAF."

At the national level, F S Hussain was a flying genius. As a young Flying Officer, he participated in the first aerial display of RPAF on the first Pakistan Day of the young nation at Lahore on 21st March 1948. F S Hussain was star of the show and stole the hearts of young nation with his daredevil maneuvers. It was breathtaking, often heart stopping, recklessness with which he used to do a slow roll or an inverted run literally at treetop height. On 15 August 1950, as air display was held in PAF Base Drigh Road (Now Faisal) in aid for the RPAF Benevolent Fund, this stunning air display, the first of its kind at the then capital Karachi, was also witnessed by the Prime Minister and his cabinet along with 150,000 people. The entire crowd was mesmerized to see the flying genius in action. One of the best items of the air display was the amazing aerobatics by a Fury Fighter, piloted by Flt Lt F S Hussain who dived at 450MPH, rolled at precariously low attitude, and then climbed with his aircraft upside down.

In Nov 1951, F S Hussain took over as Sqn commander of No 5 Sqn and on 12 Feb 1952 received the Perry Keene Inter Sqn Armament Trophy from C-in-C AVM L W Cannon. F S Hussain was also among the pioneering pilots who played a key role in the induction of PAF's first jet aircraft, the Attacker. He was commander of the team that was tasked to ferry the three brand new Attackers from UK to Pakistan. It was a great challenge, which F S Hussain accomplished with great professionalism. F S Hussain once again shot to frame on 22 Dec 1956 when he enthralled the Karachi crowd with his trademark slow roll and inverted pull up at low level.

The great leader of China, Mr. Chou en Lai who was on an official visit to Pakistan for the first tie witnessed those dazzling aerobatics. The premier was so fascinated that he requested the President of Pakistan to meet F S Hussain in person to admire his heroics. 2nd Feb 1958 was a red-letter day in the history of PAF. On this momentous day, for the first time a formation of 16 fighters (F-86 Sabres) performed a loop during an air display held at Mauripur in honor of King Zahir Shah.

In Recognition of the great services rendered by F S Hussain, he was honored with the prestigious command of PAF Base, Mauripur (now Masroor) in 1961. Towards the end of his illustrious career, Air Cdre F S Hussain was serving as Assistant Chief of the Air Staff training at AHQ. The legend breathed his last on 9th April 1969 and was laid to rest at Lahore with full military honors."

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## sparten

PakCan said:


> No one in their right mind will ever criticize Pakistan Army jawans. I don’t want to derail the thread but if you don’t know why the generals are criticize by now than pointless to say anything. Not always good to write one liners to get reaction. Politics shouldn’t be dragged in everything.


Liberal, if despite spending time on a defence forum you haven't realised that Generals come up from junior officers, they aren't appointed Generals in their mommys wills, than its pointless for you to stay on.


----------



## PakCan

sparten said:


> Liberal, if despite spending time on a defence forum you haven't realised that Generals come up from junior officers, they aren't appointed Generals in their mommys wills, than its pointless for you to stay on.


Liberal? Is this some kind of diss in Pakistan. Calling people liberal if they question the establishment? It’s a open forum, you or anyone else can’t force me to leave. Instead of taking 2 secs to understand what was said you started name calling.

Yes, I know Generals are not appointed in their mommy wills but I highly doubt they are trained to overthrow democratic government ( corruption by politicians doesn’t justify Martial law). Or , their training is so weak that every other generals wants an extension. When anyone criticizes army, they criticize the generals who are actively taking part in running a parallel government.
Stop blindly following institutions or politicians , two wrong never make a right. Corrupt politicians will never ever justify martial law or the active participation army has in running the country.

Liberal
- willing to respect or accept behavior or opinions different from one's own; open to new ideas.
- relating to or denoting a political and social philosophy that promotes individual rights, civil liberties, democracy, and free enterprise.


_noun_

a supporter of policies that are socially progressive and promote social welfare.

- a supporter of a political and social philosophy that promotes individual rights, civil liberties, democracy, and free enterprise.

Allhumdulliah I am a Muslim, my religion teaches me right from wrong . It teaches me to stand for what’s right. As a Pakistani I want the country to succeed not politicians, establishment or mulvis. I want the country to follow Quran and Sunnah to the best of our ability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Air Force F-16A 84719 Landing Back At Konya.

© Eric Bruijns

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

9th Armoured Car & Light Tank Company, Waziristan Campaign, North-West Frontier Province, 1936-37 (c).

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## HRK

> Liberal? Is this some kind of diss in Pakistan.


Yes and the reason is those who claim to be Liberal are the exact opposite of the defination posted above and quoted below, One have to understand that most of Pakistani Liberal (not talking about their silent majority) who come on media or active in Politics have their past related to communist USSR or Racist who claim to be Liberal Nationalist (example: Pukhtoon, Baloch & Sindhi Nationalist)

Most of them have not accepted Idea of Pakistan



> Liberal
> - willing to respect or accept behavior or opinions different from one's own; open to new ideas.
> - relating to or denoting a political and social philosophy that promotes individual rights, civil liberties, democracy, and free enterprise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakCan

HRK said:


> Yes and the reason is those who claim to be Liberal are the exact opposite of the defination posted above and quoted below, One have to understand that most of Pakistani Liberal (not talking about their silent majority) who come on media or active in Politics have their past related to communist USSR or Racist who claim to be Liberal Nationalist (example: Pukhtoon, Baloch & Sindhi Nationalist)
> 
> Most of them have not accepted Idea of Pakistan



Anyone living in Pakistan that has not accepted the idea of Islamic Republic of Pakistan should be called a traitor not liberal.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HRK

PakCan said:


> Anyone living in Pakistan that has not accepted the idea of Islamic Republic of Pakistan should be called a traitor not liberal.


exactly but there are some groups who claim to be Liberal but does not accept the idea of Pakistan, so these type of self claimed Liberals are the curse to actual liberals of the Pakistan.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Good morning..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

F-16D Block 52+ of No.5 Sqn "Falcons" out for a training sortie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Spitfire Mark VIIIe Aircraft At Royal Air Force Aerodrome Kohat, Circa 1946.

Spitfire Mk VIIIe , Most probably this aircraft is MT841. This Spitfire was with No.2 Sqn from 20 Jan 46, and was written off on 29th Jan 1947, when Pilot Officer Pat Callaghan belly landed the aircraft in Kohat airfield. The aircraft engine had caught fire after an oil leak in circuit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

PAF F-16B block 15 #85609 from the 38th TFW is parked on the tarmac with an Altis pod on the intake and an LGB under the wing station.

The aircraft was lost December 18th, 1986.

Photo by Irfan Mahmood

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A view of one of the Pakistan-Afghanistan border crossings.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Major Masood Akhtar Kayani, OC 'B' Squadron of the 19ᵗʰ Lancers - mortally wounded in an IAF attack in september 1965 at Chawinda . 

His regiment later wrestled back Jassoran (Chawinda Sector) from the Indian Hodson's Horse.
For leading his troops from the front and effectively engaging enemy, Kayani was awarded the Sitara-e-Jurat Posthumously.


----------



## Sage

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 807445
> 
> Air Commodore Zafar Masud, Air Commodore F S Hussain and Air Marshal Rahim Khan at a briefing


Notice the ashtrays in front of the officers. These used to be allowed even in the PMA during functions...I don't see it anymore.


PanzerKiel said:


> Not me, Shuja Nawaz is his brother. He wrote this message.
> View attachment 805729


Read his book ...an eye opening detailed one about all the war Pak has fought.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy Ship ALAMGIR visited Dar Es Salaam, Tanzania as part of overseas deployment in African Region. 
The Ship established Free Medical Camp as goodwill gesture from people of Pakistan. Upon arrival at port,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PanzerKiel

Rashid Minhas, April 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## AMG_12

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 809157
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan Navy Ship ALAMGIR visited Dar Es Salaam, Tanzania as part of overseas deployment in African Region.
> The Ship established Free Medical Camp as goodwill gesture from people of Pakistan. Upon arrival at port,


Satcom dome visible above the hangar. First spotted on Alamgir Class.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

Can you spot a JF-17 Thunder in the image.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

Once the saving grace of PAF, the A-5 Fantan, apart from ground strike capability, it was rumoured to pack the Nuclear punch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## akramishaqkhan

PakCan said:


> Anyone living in Pakistan that has not accepted the idea of Islamic Republic of Pakistan should be called a traitor not liberal.


Yes and there are many on the other end of the spectrum like nationalists and ethno-politicians and even religious lot, that speak against the creation of Pakistan. Those are traitors too and deserve what traitors should get.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Commander Peshawar Corps Lieutenant General Faiz Hameed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

General Muhammad Ayub Khan, C-in-C Pakistan Army, Reviewing the 3rd (Peshawar) Mountain Battery during Its Centenary Celebration at Campbellpur ( Attock) In 1953.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

23rd January,1951. Rawalpindi, 71 years ago, General Muhammad Ayub Khan assumed charge as Commander in Chief of Pakistan Army.

He succeeded Gen Douglas Gracy, and became the first non British, and at age 43, the youngest Pak Army chief, till date.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 810741
> 
> 
> 
> 23rd January,1951. Rawalpindi, 71 years ago, General Muhammad Ayub Khan assumed charge as Commander in Chief of Pakistan Army.
> 
> He succeeded Gen Douglas Gracy, and became the first non British, and at age 43, the youngest Pak Army chief, till date.


Can we bring this uniform back?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Tyres smoke gently as a PAF F-7PG armed with Sidewinder Missiles and Hijara anti-armour cluster munitions touches down at it's Southern Home Base.
CREDITS : HFK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Always remember you fly an airplane with your head, not with your hands.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamuddin Sajid

@islamudinsajid

I spent some days at Siachen with Pakistan Army brave soldiers last year and I know how much it’s difficult to spend some hours at that region of the world’s largest glaciers. But your brave soldiers sacrificing their lives for you Pakistan 

4:42 AM · Jan 25, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Night mission

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Choose the best option.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## PanzerKiel

I roam alot nowadays...

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
3


----------



## bhola record

PanzerKiel said:


> I roam alot nowadays...
> 
> View attachment 811899
> 
> View attachment 811900
> View attachment 811901
> View attachment 811902
> View attachment 811903
> View attachment 811904


akaile akaile sir?


----------



## PanzerKiel

bhola record said:


> akaile akaile sir?


nahin bhai....kisi k saath....samajh tau gaye honge aap.

Reactions: Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

PanzerKiel said:


> I roam alot nowadays...
> 
> View attachment 811899
> 
> View attachment 811900
> View attachment 811901
> View attachment 811902
> View attachment 811903
> View attachment 811904


Opsec kidr gayi

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Opsec kidr gayi


Dont worry dear, there is no problem.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## rAli

PanzerKiel said:


> I roam alot nowadays...
> 
> 
> PanzerKiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> MashAllah! I just see candies, hope they had sandwiches
> 
> 
> PanzerKiel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I roam alot nowadays...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

@PanzerKiel 
MashAllah! I see just candies, hope you had some hot meal as well 😄

Going to Afghanistan? NSA key sath thay?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

rAli said:


> @PanzerKiel
> MashAllah! I see just candies, hope you had some hot meal as well 😄
> 
> Going to Afghanistan? NSA key sath thay?


Probably a recce mission over Tora Bora.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## bananarepublic

PanzerKiel said:


> I roam alot nowadays...
> 
> View attachment 811899
> 
> View attachment 811900
> View attachment 811901
> View attachment 811902
> View attachment 811903
> View attachment 811904


Ap to nai thai, jo aj gilgit mai ayee thai. 
Badi achi jahaaz hai, toda sa aram sai chalaye ga. Haha

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## iLION12345_1

PanzerKiel said:


> I roam alot nowadays...
> 
> View attachment 811899
> 
> View attachment 811900
> View attachment 811901
> View attachment 811902
> View attachment 811903
> View attachment 811904


PK Next army chief confirmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Inception-06

PanzerKiel said:


> Probably a recce mission over Tora Bora.



So you got your job in ISPR !

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TsAr

PanzerKiel said:


> I roam alot nowadays...
> 
> View attachment 811899
> 
> View attachment 811900
> View attachment 811901
> View attachment 811902
> View attachment 811903
> View attachment 811904


is this one of the _Beechcraft King_ Air _350_ ER?

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Final Frontier 






.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488525380906586131

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

On way to Pakistan..


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Horizon303

PanzerKiel said:


> I roam alot nowadays...
> 
> View attachment 811899
> 
> View attachment 811900
> View attachment 811901
> View attachment 811902
> View attachment 811903
> View attachment 811904


I guess, #Beechcraft King Air 350i



PanzerKiel said:


> I roam alot nowadays...
> 
> View attachment 811899
> 
> View attachment 811900
> View attachment 811901
> View attachment 811902
> View attachment 811903
> View attachment 811904


I guess, Pak Army Beechcraft King Air 350i off to Kabul


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Air Force Mirage IIIDP ROSE I of No # 7 Sqn "Bandits" takes on fuel from an IL-78MP Midas.


----------



## Windjammer

PAF Vipers and Thunders in Saudi Arab for Multi National joint exercise, ''Spears of Victory''.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Addition to this mix is here.......................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

An A-5C Belonging To No 26 "Black Spiders" Squadron Well Camouflaged Against The Tropical Trees Surrounding Peshawar Air Base.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

PAF Fleet in 1990's, F-16, F-7, A-5 and Mirage-III.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## python-000

PLZ WELCOME....

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

....
.





One of the best photos of PAF pioneers who helped to set PAF a real fighting force in 1965 INDO-PAK war with ASGHAR KHAN the father of PAF ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

1965 war...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

////////...






....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal




----------



## blain2

air marshal said:


>


Great museum! Whosoever has not seen it, must make point of visiting it. I enjoyed it each time I went there. Plus finding some old pictures of a family member was great joy.



python-000 said:


> PLZ WELCOME....
> View attachment 818795


I hope the ones Pakistan is receiving are all fitted with MB 0/0s. Can anyone confirm?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

blain2 said:


> Great museum! Whosoever has not seen it, must make point of visiting it. I enjoyed it each time I went there. Plus finding some old pictures of a family member was great joy.
> 
> 
> I hope the ones Pakistan is receiving are all fitted with MB 0/0s. Can anyone confirm?


Standard Chinese zero-zero ejection seats

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

...




.........
1928 - 32
Arawali was an RAF airfield in the Kurram Valley on what was then the North-West Frontier of British India. 
The aircraft in the photo are Westland Wapitis.


----------



## ghazi52

PAF new "Tactical Attack Sqn" No. 50 صف شکن



Awais Lali ...
................


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Nice addition....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

....




.


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Inception-06

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 820237
> View attachment 820236



Will they have all refuelling tube ?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

......... Don't forget us in the era of Dragons! ......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

PAF F-16A..................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yasser76

ghazi52 said:


> ....
> View attachment 820168
> 
> .


When I see classic pics like this it makes me sad at how bland PAF aircraft colour has become.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

........




..
Bad Boys of Mushaf AFB, Sargodha. CCS, AGGRESSOR
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Parade Rehearsal ......


























...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501055875334742016
Women in uniform........






......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..




.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...





.......................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..





Falcon Talons 2022......................
...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..
Alhamdulillah Brand New Pakistan Air Force Chengdu J-10C From No # 15 "Cobras" Squadron........





.........

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

..

























.......

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.
Today marks a very important day in the history of PAF as it inducts the state of the art J-10C aircraft in its arsenal.

This addition further strengthens PAF as a formidable and potent force well capable of defending the aerial frontiers of our beloved country.

.................................................


11:48 AM · Mar 11, 2022
......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

....




.......................

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

'''
PAF J-10C Preparing For Ferry Flight.
''




'''''

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

...
Pakistani Tri-Services Armed Drone Fleet ...





..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

....




.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Over Islamabad........................

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.......





.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Great Janjua

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 823284
> View attachment 823285
> View attachment 823286
> View attachment 823287


don't know why they changed FC Balochistan's camo to shity one.


----------



## ghazi52

.............





...........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Great Janjua said:


> don't know why they changed FC Balochistan's camo to shity one.


This has been their camo for decades.
If anything a semi pixelated one is replacing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> This has been their camo for decades.
> If anything a semi pixelated one is replacing it.


Sorry that's what I meant the new semi pixelated one is just hideous and gives no advantage or comfort over the present one.


----------



## ghazi52

...........
Simply a beauty....







.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.......





.J-10C of Pakistan Air Force serial no. 22-103 & 22-104 over Islamabad during rehearsals for 23rd March Parade. ......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

........





..Over Islamabad .........


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ek620

Did PAF release any details of the contract how much did it cost and how many of j-10 did we purchased

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..“Arrival in the world is really a departure and that, which we call departure, is only a return.”..


----------



## ghazi52

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,





,Marine Birds Formation.......ready to snag pigboats,,,,,

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

;;





Pakistani jets perform aerobatic maneuvers during the rehearsal of the Pakistan Day military parade in Islamabad, capital of Pakistan on March 14, 2022. Pakistan Day, also known as Republic Day, falls on March 23 annually. (Xinhua/Ahmad Kamal)
;

..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Combo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

__ https://www.facebook.com/100012276733372/posts/1462267797525764

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.........




.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..........






......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,





Induction of SH-15 Howitzer Artillery Guns in Corps of Artillery....
/,/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

.,.




,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

-__-





__---

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

;';';';'




;';';';';';'

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

**




***

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rAli

@Windjammer , @kursed , @PanzerKiel 

Please push your sources for a cockpit snap of PAF J-10, if tens of politician can get a full 'jalwa' then why do we have to wait...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

......
Aviation Art of Rehan Siraj​





Presenting you the artwork for "Aces of The Sky (ATS 2022). It is a DCS tournament where teams compete in BVR and WVR dogfight scenarios.

It is planned for next month and the viewers can also watch the dogfights live on Youtube.

11 X 16 inches (unframed) - Watercolors.

.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

iiiii





iiiiiii

Reactions: Love Love:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

rAli said:


> @Windjammer , @kursed , @PanzerKiel
> 
> Please push your sources for a cockpit snap of PAF J-10, if tens of politician can get a full 'jalwa' then why do we have to wait...


They are not just random politicians but ministers of Pakistan. 
The cockpit visuals are not meant for open source as per now. Its officials job to show what should be shown. Better avoid trying luck.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Tipu7 said:


> They are not just random politicians but ministers of Pakistan.
> The cockpit visuals are not meant for open source as per now. Its officials job to show what should be shown. Better avoid trying luck.


Thank God you made this post...otherwise, i was like...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
4


----------



## ghazi52

....
PAF J10C Splitting Over The Parade Ground.
© Shamsher Niazi Photography......






.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A-5 of the past....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,,..,.,.,




l,.,l,.,.l

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
The war hero was honored with the prestigious ‘Sitara-e-Jurat’ with BAR for his outstanding performance in the 1965 war. The war hero breathed his last on 18th March 2013, in Karachi ..........






.,,.,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Over Islamabad..






,..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.





,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Parade Rehearsal over Islamabad...





...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

''''';





;;;;

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

*Farewell......To PAF Boss.*






*Welcome .... To The New Bird.




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

''''';

Pak Navy and Collectorate of Customs, Gwadar in a joint Ops seized 3000 Kgs narcotics at sea off Balochistan Coast.............





;;;;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Happy Pakistan Day 2022....


----------



## ghazi52

War Trophy .............







PAF remembers and pays tribute to the valiant and brave air warrior - Air Cdre Syed Saad Hatmi......
..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Day Parade 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Day Parade 2022...
Female officers march during the parade.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,




.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Day Parade 2022 Islamabad....*

Contingents of Brotherly Islamic countries ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

Pakistan Air Force Chengdu J-10C - Photo by SalmanFalconsPK - Falcons.PK







falcons.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.




.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,
PAF F-16D Block 52+ from No 5 MR Squadron Falcons lands with drag chute deployed.
Aircraft is carrying DB-110 recce pod.....





.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Sqn. Ldr. Sibtain ! The Hero of Ops Swift Retort roared his JF17 Thunder over Islamabad!
He is wearing the dazzling Official Thunder Demo .........






.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.





,Another great image of a PAF JF-17 made by Zohaib Malik. 
Noteworthy is the ASELPOD targeting pod and two LGBs..,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Over Tarbela Dam.........






..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.l;




,.l;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.;



',.;'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

The Game Changer.


----------



## ghazi52

;'

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507307198837260290;';'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

;'.






Tahir Sultan's Photography .

F-16 Block 52 with J-10CE, a new Era of Pakistan Air force.....
-'.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

;',





Army Hill Station, Cherat, Nowshera, 1930 (c)....
.;-.'


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,




,.,.,.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

;';'-

Doha, Qatar//













';;'-


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.




,.,.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,











.,.,.,.,.,.,.,,..,,..,.,,..,,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.




,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,




.,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,
Dassault Falcon DA-20 special-purpose aircraft.
This plane belongs to 24 squadron.....





.,.,.,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

;';';





';';';'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,




.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy inducts first indigenous warship PNS HAIBAT​31 Mar, 2022


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.




,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.





,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.






Harvard T-6G, Pakistan Air Force, 1962 (c).
,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.





Boss leading ...
,.,.,.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
"Do your best, Allah will do the Rest"

Happy Ramadan Kareem .

Do remember us & all the Armed forces in your prayers. May Almighty shower His blessings on you & your families.






,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

-.-.-.-





Type-59.
Bought from china in the 60s. Played a big role in Chammb 1965 and also in 1971 probably they faced Indian T-55/T-54 (which the Type-59 is based on).

Even though the Type-59 didn't had a Verticle stabilizer (unlike the T55) Pak army managed to defeat em.


-.-..-.-.-.-


----------



## ghazi52

__-




_--___--


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,
JF-17 Block 2 of No.14 Sqn "Tail Choppers"





.,.,.,


----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,




.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.,.




,.,.,.,,,.,.,


----------



## air marshal




----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1511178335581347842

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

ghazi52 said:


> -.-.-.-
> View attachment 830096
> 
> 
> Type-59.
> Bought from china in the 60s. Played a big role in Chammb 1965 and also in 1971 probably they faced Indian T-55/T-54 (which the Type-59 is based on).
> 
> Even though the Type-59 didn't had a Verticle stabilizer (unlike the T55) Pak army managed to defeat em.
> 
> 
> -.-..-.-.-.-


But not in numbers...as even in 71 PA was operating the ronsen lighter.....n things were bad


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.





,.,..,...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.




,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

l;l;l;l;l;l;l




;l;l;l;l;l;l;l


----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.







*A tribute to the Martyrs of Gayari Avalanche, 10th anniversary*

129 soldiers and 11 civilians were buried under 70ft of snow at an altitude of 14000 feet, near Siachen Glacier region after an avalanche hit a Pakistan Army base in Gayari sector...
,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## CSAW

*"Airpower is like Oxygen. When you have enough, you don't have to think about it. When you don't have enough, that's all you can think about." *

- General Frank Gorenc.

=================================

*Pakistan Aerial Strike Force :

Legacy Continues.


 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1512062469732151314*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.




,.,.,.,.,.,..,


----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,




.,.,.,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,.,.,.





,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yasser76

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.
> View attachment 830924
> 
> ,.,..,...



Great shot!


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

through bushes........


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,




.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

JF-17 Thunder Block 2


----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514530906110926849


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.






"PAF F-16 During Aerial Display Over Islamabad"

Wing Commander Affan Aslam performed precision aerial maneuvers to demonstrate the unique capabilities of one of the Air Force's premier multi role fighter the F-16 Fighting Falcon over Parade Avenue Shakar Parian. The maneuvers in an F-16 demo, are not something the pilot usually trains and not at low altitude at all.
,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.




,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Delta From Paf Tactical Attack Squardron Cobras Heading Towards Routine Sortie..

Credits : Ahmed Bin Anees..






,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.




,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.




,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.





,.,..,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Imran Khan in his speech last night referred to relatives of him:

Maj.Gen Sanaullah Khan Niazi GOC 17 Division, Malakand, martyred in 2013 when his convoy was hit by IED near border region



















Another relative of former PM was:

Major General Bilal Omer Khan 19th Lancers, martyred in Parade lane attack, 2009

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Madni Bappa

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Imran Khan in his speech last night referred to relatives of him:
> 
> Maj.Gen Sanaullah Khan Niazi GOC 17 Division, Malakand, martyred in 2013 when his convoy was hit by IED near border region
> 
> View attachment 835002
> 
> 
> View attachment 835003
> 
> View attachment 835004
> 
> View attachment 835008
> 
> 
> Another relative of former PM was:
> 
> Major General Bilal Omer Khan 19th Lancers, martyred in Parade lane attack, 2009
> 
> View attachment 835010
> View attachment 835011
> View attachment 835012
> 
> View attachment 835013


One of my dear friends became mentally handicapped in parade lane attack. The way he described it was horrible. His dad was shot while pretending to be dead. Because if you remember the attackers had enough time to "double check" everyone one the floor. 

He described how greenish liquid from people's bodies were going inside his mouth yet he still had to play dead. He also had shrapnel all over his body.

Truly sad and a horrific incident to experience as a kid.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.





,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.




,.,..,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.




,.,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

f

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.




















,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,





..,


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,.,..,


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.




.,,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.,.,.,.,.,..,


----------



## air marshal




----------



## Windjammer




----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52

,.,.




*A Soldiers' General*

Major General Sana Ullah Khan Niazi Shaheed ..

Shahadat - On 15 Sep 2013, in an IED blast on Durand Border. 
Appointment - GOC 17 Division, Malakand. 
Service - 31 Years ..





,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,.,






A rare photo of General Hamid Gul. This picture was taken when General was on war exercise along with his troops in Tamewali Desert near Bahawalpur as GOC 1st Armoured Division. It was the time when Indians moved their troops in Rajistan Desert as part of operational exercise BRASTAC which was threatening Pakistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,
All in one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Refueling is in progress......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 835623


Thats odd… 

Do you have more pics of the weapon

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> Thats odd…
> 
> Do you have more pics of the weapon


They were inducted long ago, last year, 10,000 directly by MoI.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rahil khan

ghazi52 said:


> ,..,.,.,
> View attachment 835958
> 
> 
> A rare photo of General Hamid Gul. This picture was taken when General was on war exercise along with his troops in Tamewali Desert near Bahawalpur as GOC 1st Armoured Division. It was the time when Indians moved their troops in Rajistan Desert as part of operational exercise BRASTAC which was threatening Pakistan..


Khaak may kia soraten hon ge....jo pinhan ho gayen. Disagreed to his many views. But loved his passion, his patriotism and charisma. May the highest place of Jannah be his final place. Ameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farooqbhai007

PanzerKiel said:


> They were inducted long ago, last year, 10,000 directly by MoI.


VKS-100 , any pics of the AK103s yet ?

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

farooqbhai007 said:


> VKS-100 , any pics of the AK103s yet ?


VKS or Vepr Molot 7.62 x 39


----------



## farooqbhai007

one in the picture is the VKS100 , so far seems FC Balochistan and Levies have been equipped with it , VKS100 also appeared in pics released from a FC Op last month 




(Spotted by @Ilyaskhan )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n

farooqbhai007 said:


> one in the picture is the VKS100 , so far seems FC Balochistan and Levies have been equipped with it , VKS100 also appeared in pics released from a FC Op last month
> View attachment 836319
> 
> (Spotted by @Ilyaskhan )





PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 836321


It is VKS100 which is licensed production of Vepr Molot 7.62 x 39 ...molot went bank corrupt hence rights were probably sold off .....













Original Vepr Molot 12g design







VSK was spotted in Sinf e Ahan aswell:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Pakistan Army Female troops during a training exercise in 2009, for many years women have actively been at the forefront of previously male dominated roles in Pakistan Army...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,..,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Work, Rest , Pray ....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CSAW



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520668375390765057

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,





LAHORE – Pakistan Rangers and the Indian border security force exchanged customary greetings and sweets on the occasion of Eidul-Fitr.

Reports in local media said forces of nuclear-armed arch-rivals observed routine feature at the Wagah border and at other international border areas as well as the Working boundary.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Over M-1 ...


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

PMA ( Edited )


----------



## PanzerKiel

ghazi52 said:


> PMA 2016
> 
> View attachment 843186


Much before that. General Raheel was commandant of PMA from 2008 till 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
1960's


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522153052802895872


----------



## Sage

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.,.
> View attachment 834692
> 
> ,.,.,.,


Talked to Shahid Lala last day ....He is retired is now in Qatar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bossman

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> View attachment 843907


Even our NCOs and JCOs have better personalities and martial bearing than Indian Army officers.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Along with Turkish F-4...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52

..,,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
HFK RAW​
Air to Air photography through the canopy of a high-performance jet is like taking photos onboard a roller-coaster. There is no option but to master the effects of high g-forces, vibrations, acceleration along and about three-dimensions and canopy glare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532663680252399617

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
On 3rd June 2014, W.C Khurram Samad & Sqd.Ldr Umair Elahi embraced shahadat.







This is the reward only Allah Almighty can pay to them. We should always remember in our prayers all those who lost their lives in the line of duty and who are still defending the fronts of Pakistan in air, land and sea. May Allah bless them all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## TheSnakeEatingMarkhur

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532663680252399617
> View attachment 850658
> View attachment 850659


Khawaja Asif with COAS ? 

Eve ee nai hare hue elections jeete jate 😀


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## Madni Bappa

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532663680252399617
> View attachment 850658
> View attachment 850659


Shakal se Bajwey ki lanat tapak rai hai lmao 🤣


----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52

.,.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan - Afghanistan Border


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## hasnainfirst




----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## Thorough Pro

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532663680252399617
> View attachment 850658
> View attachment 850659


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## farooqbhai007

hasnainfirst said:


> View attachment 852748
> 
> 
> View attachment 852749
> 
> 
> View attachment 852750


Regular marine unit or some Marines specialized unit


----------



## ghazi52

PAF ...


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## Amaa'n




----------



## air marshal




----------



## hasnainfirst

farooqbhai007 said:


> Regular marine unit or some Marines specialized unit


Dunno...just saw 'em and clicked some pics...


----------



## farooqbhai007

hasnainfirst said:


> Dunno...just saw 'em and clicked some pics...


I see , any more pics


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## Madni Bappa

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> View attachment 853049


Gen on right reminds me of Mike Mullen.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Pakistan Navy ATR 72-500 (Serial# 77) now modified as Maritime Patrol Aircraft (MPA) is almost ready to be delivered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
F-7-PG Equip with American AIM-9 Sidewinder SRAAM and Cluster Bomb.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hasnainfirst

farooqbhai007 said:


> I see , any more pics


Nopes


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537430822810112000


----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,





Northern Light Infantry Regiment


----------



## air marshal




----------



## hassan1




----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## PanzerKiel

PAF F-86 Sabre with early twin mountedGAR-8 / Sidewinder missiles. Approx 22 such planes were modified by 1965 war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shock landing exercises..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52

,...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,
Pakistan Naval Aviation Arm RAS-72 Sea Eagle Maritime Patrol Aircraft, for anti-submarine warfare and ocean surveillance..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## Jango

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.,.,
> Pakistan Naval Aviation Arm RAS-72 Sea Eagle Maritime Patrol Aircraft, for anti-submarine warfare and ocean surveillance..
> 
> 
> View attachment 857892



Has this been delivered yet or is it still in Germany?


----------



## ghazi52

,..,..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## YaqoobAlam

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 858812


Sir, do you have any affiliation with AIMH? 
Visited last month. Had 2 sessions on the Fall of Dhaka. Was an interactive experience.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

T4Tango said:


> Sir, do you have any affiliation with AIMH?
> Visited last month. Had 2 sessions on the Fall of Dhaka. Was an interactive experience.


Yeah i do have some affiliation. This org is still in embryonic stage, has a long way to go. But its a good initiative after all. History / record keeping is something we are otherwise not good at.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YaqoobAlam

PanzerKiel said:


> Yeah i do have some affiliation. This org is still in embryonic stage, has a long way to go. But its a good initiative after all. History / record keeping is something we are otherwise not good at.


That`s very true, Sir!
At the end we had Q&A. I had asked 2 questions. One was for a Lt.Col regarding research methodology they practise while writing the history. And the other was for Brigadier(R) Nasir Shafiq who is Director East Pakistan Desk. My second question was related to some technical aspects which he delegated to another panelist to be answered.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

T4Tango said:


> That`s very true, Sir!
> At the end we had Q&A. I had asked 2 questions. One was for a Lt.Col regarding research methodology they practise while writing the history. And the other was for Brigadier(R) Nasir Shafiq who is Director East Pakistan Desk. My second question was related to some technical aspects which he delegated to another panelist to be answered.


You were part of Quaid e Azam Uni group or IIUI Group?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## YaqoobAlam

PanzerKiel said:


> You were part of Quaid e Azam Uni group or IIUI Group?


QAU, Sir!!
Later we were asked to pen down the questions for them, while we were having lunch.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

T4Tango said:


> QAU, Sir!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## YaqoobAlam

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 858814
> View attachment 858815
> View attachment 858816


Ahahahaha!
That`s brilliant, Sir! 😂 Thank you!😁 😃
We too had received about a dozen pictures.

Btw Sir I wonder if you have already spotted me by now 
If you ask Sir Nasir Shafiq, he would probably identify me in the pictures.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

T4Tango said:


> Ahahahaha!
> That`s brilliant, Sir! 😂 Thank you!😁 😃
> We too had received about a dozen pictures.
> 
> Btw Sir I wonder if you have already spotted me by now
> If you ask Sir Nasir Shafiq, he would probably identify me in the pictures.


He might, but of course the good Brigadier wont be able to identify someone named @T4Tango

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## YaqoobAlam

PanzerKiel said:


> He might, but of course the good Brigadier wont be able to identify someone named @T4Tango


Sir I am avoiding mentioning my name here. But the 2 questions would help him track me down as I had given it to him in writing with my name on top right corner. In fact, they also have a picture of me penning down the questions. There is also a lady with me busy in the same work.

P.S. Sir please don`t post that picture.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.,
Captain Karnal Sher Khan – Nishan E Haider Recipient

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,,.
Yarmook class ship , PNS Yarmook (271) .








Yarmook class ship , PNS Tabuk (272).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Lieutenant Colonel Zia Ul Haq, CO 22 Cavalry, 1 Armored Division , Multan. 23 March Parade in mid sixties.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

JF-17 Prototype # 4

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

PanzerKiel said:


> View attachment 681255
> Maj Sahibzada Yaqub, as Comdt Governor-General’s Bodyguard, receives the Chinese representative to Pakistan at Karachi, 12 August 1947
> View attachment 681256
> Maj Gen Gul Hassan with the staff of HQs, 1st Armoured Division, in 1967. Standing on his right is then Lt. Col. Zia-ul-Haq


Zia was commanding 22 Cav then?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## PanzerKiel

Raja Porus said:


> Zia was commanding 22 Cav then?


Yes, later relieved by Brigadier Z A Khan.


----------



## Raja Porus

PanzerKiel said:


> Yes, later


He became the Colonel Staff of 1st Armd div under Gul Hassan aft that, right?


PanzerKiel said:


> Brigadier Z A Khan


Have been trying to get his "The Way it Was" especially pdf copy..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hovercraft ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

New arrival...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Helping Hand
Pakistan Army and Pak Navy in collaboration with civil administration continue Rescue and Relief Operations in flooded areas of Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

in Turkey...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
A Tughril-class Guided Missile & Air Defence Frigate of the Pakistan Navy, PNS Taimur (F-262) has arrived in Cambodia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,.,
Pakistan is now the only country outside China that operates J-10, and the only country in the world to operate both J-10 and F-16.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52

Flood Relief

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Pakistan Navy Ship TAIMUR visited Sihanoukville, Cambodia as part of goodwill visit and flag showing mission. It is maiden port call to Cambodia by any PN Ship.

Upon arrival at Sihanoukville, PNS TAIMUR was warmly welcomed by officials from Ministry of National Defence, Cambodian Navy and Pakistan Embassy at Cambodia.

During the port visit, Commanding Officer PNS TAIMUR, Captain Yasir Tahir called on Deputy Governor of Sihanoukville and Cdr Ream Naval Base.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Janjua

Zarvan said:


> View attachment 866428
> 
> View attachment 866429
> 
> View attachment 866430


LCB??


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Transport aircrafts of PAF..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Pakistan Navy and Marines carrying out relief operations in flood affected areas of Baluchistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554110317537394700

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
*Syed Zohaib Zaidi Photography*​ The lower you fall, the higher you'll fly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52

Don't forget, he scarified his life for Pakistan.. Salute.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555541339923693569


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.
Attiqur Rehman, Nur Khan and Sahibzada Yaqub.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A Lance Naik serving in the famous 4ᵗʰ Frontier Force Regiment, of Zafarwal and Hilli fame.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..,


----------



## ghazi52

East Pakistan... 1964
Pilots From PAF No.14 Squadron Based In East Pakistan Discussing A Training Mission Sortie, Circa 1964.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Air Force.
J-10


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52

22-106

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52

..,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..


----------



## ghazi52

.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.


----------



## blain2




----------



## circuitbaba

Did not knew Mirages have jamming pods, its a welcome addition and increases the multi usage of Mirages

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## CSAW



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Maj Gen Jawwad Ahmad, Commander FCNA laid floral wreath at Havaldar Lalak Jan Shaheed’s mausoleum. 
A smartly turned out contingent of Pak Army presented guard of honour. Civil and military officials including relatives of Shaheed attended the wreath laying ceremony..


----------



## Super Falcon

awsome work by paf and pak army jawans


----------



## ghazi52

PNS Alamgir ,, FFG - 260


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
The traditional four-ship formation was elevated to Six-ship in March, 2004 and was further raised to Nine-ship in October, 2004. 
The next important milestone in “Sherdils” history was transfer of the prestigious legacy from T-37 Formation to Karakoram-8 formation in 2009.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
The Baktar-Shikan is a soldier-carried Anti-Tank Guided Missile (ATGM) system manufactured by Pakistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dinovandoorn




----------



## ghazi52

.,., Karachi


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562688671790542848

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Any idea who this fellow is?

Picture is from ispr footage


----------



## PanzerKiel

Amaa'n said:


> Any idea who this fellow is?
> 
> Picture is from ispr footage
> 
> View attachment 873679


Muhammad Shahbaz


----------



## Amaa'n

PanzerKiel said:


> Muhammad Shahbaz


DDG ISI am guessing…. Uncle is giving some serious vibes

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Earlier batch of J-10Cs supported two-tone grey standard PAF colours...


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
24/7 Back-to-back sorties Search & Rescue Ops are being run by the Pakistan Army Aviation Corps, Naval Air Arm & Air force.
Keep your aviators in prayers as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
Pakistan Army helping supply food & other basic items of daily use to the remote villages of Raghaza & Manjhi, District Tank, KPK.

These villages badly affected by Floods have 612 houses and approximately 4000 inhabitants.





















..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565376962264186880

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Flood Relief 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,
A Pakistan Air Force J-10C fighter, assigned to the 33rd Tactical Wing’s No. 15 ‘Cobras’ Squadron, Northern Air Command PAF, taxiing before takeoff.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shabi1

Check out these amazing video intro on PAF A-%C for the game war thunder. More vids on youtube.










Gaijin.Net Store - A-5C Pack







store.gaijin.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

All in one....


----------



## air marshal

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1573655185032986624

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dinovandoorn

*



*


----------



## air marshal




----------



## Maula Jatt

1947 - gilgit liberation war

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1575475981254475776

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Mirage IIIDP from No. 7 TA Squadron Bandits takes off while Saab 2000 from No. 21 ATS Squadron Burraqs waits for it's turn.








This Mirage airframe, 67-301, is oldest one in PAF service.

📸 Air Commodore Hamid Faraz retd.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bravo Duo returning to FOB during Golden Hour.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576397840255176705

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistani Naval special forces (SSGN) practicing fast-roping on a beach in Karachi,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SabzShaheen

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistani Naval special forces (SSGN) practicing fast-roping on a beach in Karachi,
> 
> 
> View attachment 884217


Circa?


----------



## ghazi52

Multan Air base..

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Jango

ghazi52 said:


> Multan Air base..
> 
> View attachment 884455



The place really has changed. Good times...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

New PAF Combat uniform...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparten

Mods can we shut this thread? It’s depressing looking at this and our country’s State.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580179419200880641

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580172908848386048

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580176704555089926

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dinovandoorn




----------



## ghazi52

..,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,


----------



## Imran Khan

air marshal said:


>


they repainted it inspired by USA VVIP fleep colors


----------



## air marshal




----------



## dinovandoorn




----------



## Ali_Baba

air marshal said:


>



Why was this plane purchased? Another one for the establishment to join the mile-high club ????


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.
JF-17 Block 2 Pakistan Air Force Stunning Air Performance on Pakistan Day Parade​


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
Pakistan Air Force Saab 2000 Erieye Airborne Early Warning and Control System aircraft, assigned to the 33rd Tactical Wing’s No. 3 ‘Angels’ Squad, Northern Air Command PAF...


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kaga-Bandoro (Central African Republic): Peacekeepers from the Pakistani engineering company demonstrate the detection and disposal of explosive devices. 
The M1224 MaxxPro MRAP (Mine Resistant Ambush Protected) vehicle is also visible in the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## circuitbaba

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> View attachment 888393


Why is Dassualt Rafael in our PAF calender ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Air Force..
Augusta AW139 from No.82 Combat Support Sqn "Stallions"...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*Ex-Belgium Air Force Lockheed C-130H Hercules newly Acquired by PAF*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Loading on JF-17 II

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi ..
Exercise at Karachi beach....


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*From Left to Right:*

- ZULFIQAR CLASS FFG (F-22P Frigate)




- ALAMGIR CLASS FFG (Oliver Hazard Perry-class frigate)




- TARIQ CLASS FFG (Type 21 Frigate)




- TUGHRIL CLASS FFG (Type 54AP Frigate)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

Japan Visit...


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

,..,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FuturePAF

Didn’t know where to share this, but the Bin Qasim campaign is probably the first Military venture of the Muslims in what is now Pakistan, so I figured this was the best thread to share it in.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
JF-17 Thunder performs aerobatics over Sakhir Air Base as a part of rehearsals for upcoming Bahrain International Air Show 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

.,..


----------



## Jango

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,..,
> View attachment 895349



Very interesting story how this recovery was performed. People weren't very hopeful that this would work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali_Baba

ghazi52 said:


> .,,.,.
> View attachment 895227



This looks fake/Photoshopp'ed to me? What do others think ?


----------



## Abramar

Ali_Baba said:


> This looks fake/Photoshopp'ed to me? What do others think ?


If it is, it's a damn good one. Lighting looks perfect. (Means it probably isn't)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,..,
> View attachment 895349


This might explain why the PAA really stressed on endurance in the new attack helicopter requirement. Yes, this pic looks neat, but probably isn't optimal... @SQ8


----------



## Path-Finder

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> This might explain why the PAA really stressed on endurance in the new attack helicopter requirement. Yes, this pic looks neat, but probably isn't optimal... @SQ8


that pic is over a decade old if I am not mistake.


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
A Pakistan Army personnel firing M134 Gatling gun during an anti-terrorist operation!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SQ8

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> This might explain why the PAA really stressed on endurance in the new attack helicopter requirement. Yes, this pic looks neat, but probably isn't optimal... @SQ8


Endurance and field serviceability


----------



## -blitzkrieg-




----------



## sparten

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> This might explain why the PAA really stressed on endurance in the new attack helicopter requirement. Yes, this pic looks neat, but probably isn't optimal... @SQ8


This was a mechanical fault which forced it to come down in TTP a controlled territory (from memory).
SSW reduced the pilots and provided security until it could be extricated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## circuitbaba

After seeing the pictures so many hearts will be broken on the Indian sides as they thought JFT can't do Aerial Refueling. The level of delusions that these guys have is mind boggling.


----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52

Training Exercise...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,







M134 Mini Gun along with its bulky ammo box..
The soldier belongs to Army Aviation Corps and these guns are mounted on Bell-412s of Assault Squadrons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

ghazi52 said:


> ,..,
> View attachment 898285
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M134 Mini Gun along with its bulky ammo box..
> The soldier belongs to Army Aviation Corps and these guns are mounted on Bell-412s of Assault Squadrons.


3000 rounds per minute... The satisfying sound of Brrrrt!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Japan..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

JF-17 C
New load.................

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594192245485248517


----------



## ghazi52

.,
JF-17 Serial # 12-138 "IRIAF Shahed-129 Slayer" is now wearing normal grey two tone Low Vis Camo like other Thunders after overhaul at PAC.

Previously it wore JF-17 Demo Team livery (National flag).

Now alloted to CCS JF-17 Squadron "Dashings".

Tail art credits belong to @Tipu_Creativity

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,..,,
Zarrar ATU aka Men in Black at PMA Kakul

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## SabzShaheen

air marshal said:


>


Okay, I need a poster of this!!!


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
IDEAS 2022 Airshow 























Nov 21, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

JF-17, after training mission...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

22-119

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## El Observer

*PAF A5-C In War Thunder*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Awesome view of all four types of Pakistan Navy's Frigates lined up at Karachi Naval Yard. 
Zulfiqar Class 
Alamgir Class 
Tariq Class 
Tughril Class




D

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Blast from Past

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

No: 7 Squadran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PNS Alamgir . . . F - 260

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

Former PM of Pakistan, Zaffar Jamali during a trip to Khan research labartories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Pakistan Army's Women Officers serving with the UN Peacekeeping Forces in Central Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,,.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy, WS-61

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

In action,,,

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Army Aviation....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Armed Forces


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PNS BADR ( F-281 ) under construction at Karachi, KS&EW ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

,..,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

Viper CAP ....


----------



## ghazi52

.,..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Armed JF-17..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

CNS . The Keel Laying Ceremony of first HANGOR Class Submarine and Steel Cutting of second Submarine held at Karachi Shipyard & Engineering Works (KS&EW). Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Muhammad Amjad Khan Niazi graced the occasion as Chief Guest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Valiant

ghazi52 said:


> ,.,.


This looks like it's headed somewhere to drop a nuclear payload. Ominous as hell

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

';';'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.


----------



## dinovandoorn




----------



## PanzerKiel



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Pakistan Air Force Female Fighter Pilot, Ayesha Farooq​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ali_Baba

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,.,
> Pakistan Air Force Female Fighter Pilot, Ayesha Farooq​



Brilliant picture of her and the office !!! A proper dont mess with me look - ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dinovandoorn



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

AW-139 of Pakistan Air Force undergoing acceptance trials at LDO_Helicopters in Italy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Men at work......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Navy..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Kompromat

That camouflage looks like puke and serves no real purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

PIA, PAF and Pakistan Army in one picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

ghazi52 said:


> PIA, PAF and Pakistan Army in one picture.


Peshawar? The only base where PAF, PN and PAA operate together is Faisal and would love to see some pictures from there


----------



## ghazi52

Bossman said:


> Peshawar? The only base where PAF, PN and PAA operate together is Faisal and would love to see some pictures from there


Likely Peshawar.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Army..


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,



Chief of the Naval Staff Admiral Zafar Mahmood Abbasi in a group photo with crew members of Pakistan Navy Ship Yarmook after induction ceremony at PN Dockyard,Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,
Sea King and Naval SSG boat making an approach towards PNS Zulfiqar.


----------



## ghazi52

Aérospatiale Alouette III from Pakistan Navy during Coastal Security Exercise, “Tahaffuz-e-Sahil” at Karachi Port Complex to check the efficacy of security mechanism in place at Karachi Port and associated infrastructure against any Maritime terrorist threat.


----------



## blain2

ghazi52 said:


> Aérospatiale Alouette III from Pakistan Navy during Coastal Security Exercise, “Tahaffuz-e-Sahil” at Karachi Port Complex to check the efficacy of security mechanism in place at Karachi Port and associated infrastructure against any Maritime terrorist threat.


They are still flying these in the Navy? I thought all three services retired these and variants.


----------



## Reichmarshal

Bossman said:


> Peshawar? The only base where PAF, PN and PAA operate together is Faisal and would love to see some pictures from there


Why would PN operate from pesh ?


----------



## Bossman

Reichmarshal said:


> Why would PN operate from pesh ?


They don’t, I was talking about Faisal AFB. You did not see the full message. The picture that posted was from Peshawar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.
No. 29 Sqn "Aggressors" F-16BM recovering after a post 27/02 patrol.
Viper is armed with 4x AIM-120C5s and 2x AIM-9Ms.
Third major combat engagement for this Peace Gate II aircraft during its service life.
#40YearsofFalcon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

STILL RELEVANT









@Windjammer

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Irfan Baloch said:


> STILL RELEVANT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 910309
> 
> @Windjammer


With over 2000 kg bomb load capacity, a swarm of them will decimate the targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Windjammer said:


> With over 2000 kg bomb load capacity, a swarm of them will decimate the targets.


cough
small profile, good speed , low flight, decent payload for the job

agreed to its aged design. dated technology, limited this and limited that. easy to take down this and that.

cough.. yea
but... that's not happening 

leave it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

Irfan Baloch said:


> cough
> small profile, good speed , low flight, decent payload for the job
> 
> agreed to its aged design. dated technology, limited this and limited that. easy to take down this and that.
> 
> cough.. yea
> but... that's not happening
> 
> leave it


The bottom line is it was trusted to drop China's first operational thermal nuclear weapon. slurp slurp.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Pakistan Air Force's F-16 C/D Block-52 Vipers formating with a USAF KC-135 Stratotanker for refueling during Red Flag Exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.


----------

